# 

## bartekgr

Istnieje na Forum Muratora świetny wątek o *automatyce budynków* (http://forum.muratordom.pl/programow...tow,t20421.htm) jednak dla tej części forumowiczów, których po pierwsze wiedza przekracza umiejętność instalacji i konfiguracji przedłużacza, a po drugie tego typu instalacje są ważniejsze nawet od prawyborów w PO.

Proponuję mniej zaawansowanym, ale jednak zainteresowanym tematem wymianę poglądów na temat *gotowych systemów dostępnych w "rozsądnych" cenach*.

Poniżej kilka przykładów z pierwszą prośbą o opinie użytkowników, uwagi do wycen i specyfikacji itp.

http://www.nexwell.eu/ - całkowicie polski system, firma z Wrocławia, sterowanie przez panel dotykowy i GSM
http://www.inels.pl/ - czeski system, ma przedstawiciela w Polsce, sterowanie wszystkim czym się da, również wersje obsługujące multimedia
http://www.onninen.pl/automatykabudynkow - system dystrybutora instalacji
http://www.homiq.pl/Start..html - sterowanie iPhonem
http://www.xcomfort.pl/ - system bezprzewodowy

----------


## Paweł Irek

Cieszę się, że powstał taki wątek i uważam, że jest bardzo potrzebny. Wątek 
programowalne-instalacje-elektryczne-watek-dla-entuzjastow jest bardzo interesujący, ale ma charakter ściśle techniczny i mało mówi o tym czym są systemy automatyki domowej jako tako, a bardziej skupia się na tym jak bazując na wcale nie małych doświadczeniach technicznych spróbować stworzyć system automatyki wspierając się na sterownikach przemysłowych PLC - co jak się okazuje nie jest prostą sprawą.

Poszerzył bym zakres tematyki o kwestię związaną z pewnymi mitami których narobiło się całkiem sporo w okół takich systemów.

----------


## wojgoc

Bartek,
co zastosowałes w swoim domu i z której firmy korzystałeś?

----------


## bartekgr

@wojgoc jestem na etapie wyboru. Kontaktowałem się z pierwszymi trzema firmami - wszystkie kompetentnie udzielają informacji, ale na razie faworyta nie mam stąd pytanie do praktyków o wrażenia z użytkowania systemów.

----------


## kamyk68

Ja osobiście też interesowałem się dwoma firmami tu wymienionymi .Nexwell i Onninen.Byli u mnie Panowie z Nexwella z miniaturką systemu (tzw prezentacja).Działanie obu systemów podobne cenowo Onninen chyba lepszy(raczej tańszy w zakupie )co do jakości obu nie mam pojęcia chciałbym zdecydować si ę wkrótce  :Roll:

----------


## bartekgr

Mnie do Onninena trochę zniechęca wizualizacja pomieszczeń z grafiką rodem z ZX Spectrum. Nowe wersje systemu Nexwella wyglądają już bardzo ładnie.

----------


## kamyk68

Pewnie to rzecz gustu jak wszystko  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## wojgoc

o jakich kosztach mówimy w przypadku nexwella i onninena?
domek parter z poddaszem uzytkowym - 300m2

----------


## kamyk68

Najlepiej spytać w tych firmach .Wysyłasz rzuty domu i oni wstępnie Ci wycenią

----------


## bartekgr

Koszty zależą od systemu i przede wszystkim zakresu realizacji, także można mówić od widełkach typu 5.000 - 50.000. Na stronie Nexwell masz przykładowe wyceny, a na F&Home arkusz do samodzielnego szacowania kosztów.

----------


## karuzel

Witam! Ja własnie chcę zainstalowć system i uczynic dom tzw. inteligentnym, ale nie wybrałbym żadnego z wymienionych. Planuje robic domek na sterowniczku wago 750-841 modbus tcp/ip z wbudowanym webserverem do tego jakis panel dotykowy weinteka jeszcze nie zdecydowałem sie jaki konkretnie. Wazne jest jak mają i czy mogą współpracować urzadzenia ze sterownikiem plc bo niektórzy producenci urzadzen np kotłow strasznie komplikują sprawe z integracja ich produktów. Piec wybralem De dietrich mca15 daje mozliwosc sterowania sygnalem zewnetrznym 0-10v i kilka innych bajerów jakie chce umiescic to np: 1. Monitoring temperatury w pomieszczeniach z zadajnikiem w każdym, monitoring przepompowni scieków i sterowania , czujnik naslonecznienia do sterowania roletami, przewietrzanie domu silowniki na oknach polaciowych, alarm tez podlaczony do wejsc sterownika. Czujki alarmu mozna wykorzystac do zapalania swiatla w lazience gdy w nocy dziecko wchodzi, sterowanie nawadnianiem, sygnalizatory czadu i gazu. Wszystko mozna podgladnąc prze przegladarkę www i po zainstalowaniu terminala gsm sterowac i byc informowanym o stanach alarmowych w domu.Monitoring zalania , gdy nie ma Cie w domu a licznik nabija metry mody tzn ze jest wyciek i odcinasz wode elktrozaworem. To niektore rozwiazania. Jak ktoś chce moę pomóc w dobraniu sprzętu.

----------


## Jacław

A co myślicie o EIB/KNX?
Z tego co wiem, to trochę w mniej dobrej cenie, ale jest "gotowy". Plusem jest jego otwartość, coraz więcej producentów ma w swojej ofercie elementy tego systemu.
Dobrze byłoby mieć możliwość modyfikacji/rozbudowy instalacji w swoim domu za kilka lat a w przypadku "jednofirmowców" istnieje większe ryzyko, że takiej możliwości nie będzie.

Czy ktoś ma w domu instalację opartą na tym systemie lub widział u kogoś takową?

----------


## Jacław

Kilka linków dot. EIB/KNX:
http://www.knx.org/pl/
http://www.knxforum.pl/
http://www.abb.com/product/pl/9AAC111724.aspx
http://controlhome.pl/inteligentny_dom_eib.html
http://www.elektris.pl/

----------


## kamyk68

Oglądałem taką instalację w EIB .Fajna nie powiem .Wysyłałem nawet zapytanie do  firm ale dla mnie jak narazie cena nieosiągalna.Najwyższą ofertę dostałem na ponad 300tys zł  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  Tak mi sie zrobiło  :Lol: 


Np Centralhome gadałem z gościem(osobiście)byłem nawet na budowie ale jeszcze system nie do końca uruchomiony miał.

----------


## lukasza

Hey 
ja mam wycenę z Onninen. Czekam też z innej firmy, która stosuje różne rozwiązania i sami coś najkorzystniejszego mają zaproponować.

proponuję wymienić się ofertami z opisem systemu. To nie będę/będziemy musieli po wszystkich firmach dzwonić i rozmawiać, tłumaczyć. To już będziemy znać co i w jakiej cenie oferują, pewne warunki brzegowe. Wymiany proponuję na mailu:
[email protected]

----------


## ryciek

> A co myślicie o EIB/KNX?
> Z tego co wiem, to trochę w mniej dobrej cenie, ale jest "gotowy". Plusem jest jego otwartość, coraz więcej producentów ma w swojej ofercie elementy tego systemu.
> Dobrze byłoby mieć możliwość modyfikacji/rozbudowy instalacji w swoim domu za kilka lat a w przypadku "jednofirmowców" istnieje większe ryzyko, że takiej możliwości nie będzie.
> 
> Czy ktoś ma w domu instalację opartą na tym systemie lub widział u kogoś takową?


Ja widziałem kilka takich systemów, moi rodzice mają też zrobiony salon na tym systemie. W kolejnych pomieszczeniach coś może będzie dołożone podczas remontu. 
Zdecydowanie jest to fajne rozwiązanie, ale dość drogie. Dom 300m2 na eib/knx wychodzi jakieś 15-30% więcej niż na xcomfort, czy verso albo nexo. LCN z przyciskami eib wyszedł prawie tak samo jak eib/knx. W eib/knx strasznie drogie są przyciski, ale za to są bardzo "pojemne" i co by nie mówić super się prezentują. Ogólnie taki jeden bardziej rozbudowany przycisk pięcioklawiszowy może spokojnie "obsłużyć" cały salon - 3x żaluzja plisowa (z regulacją nasłonecznienia), ogrzewanie, oświetlenie w salonie (5 obwodów) i oświetlenie na tarasie. Niestety w większości tańszych systemów (oprócz Verso) nie ma takich przycisków, co najwyżej są panele. Ale raz, że są droższe, a dwa mniej wygodne w obsłudze. Niestety na panelu nie załączymy jednym dotknięciem oświetlenia - najpierw musimy wybudzić panel a dopiero później załączyć światło. Chociaż jeden panel jest niezbędny i bardzo użyteczny. 
Ogólnie jeżeli porównujemy różne systemy, to najlepiej na zwykłych przyciskach dzwonkowych czy roletowych - każdy system można takimi sterować.

----------


## janekbo

> ... Ja własnie chcę zainstalowć system i uczynic dom tzw. inteligentnym, ale nie wybrałbym żadnego z wymienionych. ...


Ja robię to samo bo wolę mieć nad wszystkim kontrolę - te zabawki gotowe są dla lamerów. Sercem terminal HP z linuxem, karty przekaźników, czujniki - jakis serwerek www - w to wpięte kamery, inteligencja zaprogramowana w PHP. Wszystko zamknie się w mniej niż 600zł - bez kabli i kamer.

----------


## lukasza

Ja robię to samo bo wolę mieć nad wszystkim kontrolę - te zabawki gotowe są dla lamerów. Sercem terminal HP z linuxem, karty przekaźników, czujniki - jakis serwerek www - w to wpięte kamery, inteligencja zaprogramowana w PHP. Wszystko zamknie się w mniej niż 600zł - bez kabli i kamer.[/quote]

Mówisz 600 zł, to podeślij mi czujki do okien stłuczenia szyby i otwarcia 23 szt./każdej, czujkę zalania wodąx4, czujkę na czadx1, gazux2. A przy okazji to co zrobisz e PHP niech śmiga na moim HTC HD2 najlepiej już pod przyszły WM 7 i dla żonki na iPhona i na przyszłość pod iSlate.

myślisz że każdy co nie programuję jest lamerm? a ty umiesz obliczyć CIT, PIT, VAT i kadry w spółce. Umiesz naprawić mój automat w Audi A4. Nie każdy ma czas robić wszystko sam i nie trzeb ich od razu nazywać lamerami, co dla mnie jest obraźliwe! Choć na pewno jak na wszystkim można oszczędzić. Proponuję zamontuj sobie sam dachówkę. Będziesz z 20 tysi do przodu.

----------


## wojgoc

zgadzam się z Tobą lukasza - nie kazdy jest elektronikiem, programistą i instalatorem w jednym.
watek jest nie tylko dla profesjonalów - od których oczekuje sie pomocy dla amatorów.
jak ułozy sobie karpiówke na dachu z pełnym deskowaniem, opapowaniem - to bedzie ze 45tys do pzodu.
a jak w garazu zrobi sobie sam okna na wypozyczonej z Casto strugarko - pilarce to kolejne 25tys

----------


## ryciek

Ja proponuję zignorować wypowiedź "Janekbo" i wrócić do tematu  :wink:  Załóżmy, że miał ten trudniejszy dzień  :wink:  - w końcu każdemu takie się zdarzają....

Z tymi systemami jest podobnie jak z samochodami: są mercedesy, audi czy leksusy, są też ople, fordy, ale i są też takie jak łada, jugo itp.

Droższe zazwyczaj mogą więcej, lepiej wyglądają, ale zazwyczaj mogą sobie pozwolić na nie tylko Ci z zasobniejszą kieszenią. Osobiście do tych systemów zaliczyłbym eib/knx, lcn i pewnie jakieś mniej znane takie jak lutron.
Na pewno zaletą tych systemów jest to że, są znane, sprawdzone i jest dobrze rozwinięty serwis - dużo wykonawców. Dodatkowo system eib oferuje bardzo dużo ciekawych przycisków/ włączników (w lcn możemy cześć z nich też wykorzystać).

Na naszym rynku jest też dużo systemów z tzw "średniej półki" - nie obrażając żadnego z tych systemów. Ale zazwyczaj są to systemy mniej znane, słabiej wyposażone, z dużo słabszym serwisem (mniej wykonawców), produkowane tylko przez jednego producenta, ale z lepszą ceną. Często dla większości użytkowników wystarczą tego typu instalacje. Do tego typu systemów można pewnie zaliczyć większość tutaj wymienionych i jeszcze Xcomfort. 

Do ostatniej grupy możemy zaliczyć systemy, które są praktycznie nie znane, nie do końca przetestowane i które próbują wejść na rynek. Zazwyczaj cena takich systemów jest bardzo atrakcyjna. Ale ja osobiście wybrałbym coś sprawdzonego, jakoś nie chciałbym żeby moja rodzina była królikami doświadczalnymi  :wink:

----------


## janekbo

> Mówisz 600 zł, to podeślij mi czujki do okien stłuczenia szyby i otwarcia 23 szt./każdej, czujkę zalania wodąx4, czujkę na czadx1, gazux2. A przy okazji to co zrobisz e PHP niech śmiga na moim HTC HD2 najlepiej już pod przyszły WM 7 i dla żonki na iPhona i na przyszłość pod iSlate.


Zadziała na wszystkim co ma przeglądarkę www
Dodatkowo chcesz w tej cenie piec, rekuperator i zawory mieszające...?
Po co Ci czujni zbicia szyby itp. to sa elementy systemu alarmowego który poprawnie zrobiony przekaże te informacje do bazy w systemie inteligentnym.

----------


## lukasza

> Napisał lukasza
> 
> Mówisz 600 zł, to podeślij mi czujki do okien stłuczenia szyby i otwarcia 23 szt./każdej, czujkę zalania wodąx4, czujkę na czadx1, gazux2. A przy okazji to co zrobisz e PHP niech śmiga na moim HTC HD2 najlepiej już pod przyszły WM 7 i dla żonki na iPhona i na przyszłość pod iSlate.
> 
> 
> Zadziała na wszystkim co ma przeglądarkę www
> Dodatkowo chcesz w tej cenie piec, rekuperator i zawory mieszające...?
> Po co Ci czujni zbicia szyby itp. to sa elementy systemu alarmowego który poprawnie zrobiony przekaże te informacje do bazy w systemie inteligentnym.


1. przecież sam pisałeś: że za 600 zł będzie serwer, czujki, karty przekaźników ...
2. tak, czujki są od systemu alarmowego. To element systemu. Nie chcę osobno sterować alarmem. Może ogrzewanie ma być też osobno itp
3. wpiąć kamerki to i ja potrafie
4. masz iPhona lub HTC i chcesz to przeglądać pod www. Gratulację, przy okazji powiększania ekranu (www) zamkniesz okno a leżący na parapecie kot straci ogon. To musi być aplikacja dostosowana do smartphonów.
5. nie chcę się kłucić bo to nic nie da. Uznam że się nie zrozumieliśmy. Jeśli możesz to napisz co wg. Ciebie można wpiąć pod ten serwer i terminal. Mam w pracy kilku zdolnych ludzi i może mi pomogą. I zdecyduje się osobno mieć alarm. Ja też czasem lubię sam pokombinować (wykorzystać pracowników) i coś zrobić samemu i taniej. 

ja szukam systemu alarmowego (nie chcę rolet i okien antywłamaniowych), który pozwoli mi mieć dwa duże psy na zewnątrz i w miarę swobodnie poruszać się po domu np: w nocy. Myślałem o czujkach otwierania okien i drzwi plus czujka stoczenia szyby.
chcę mieć 2 kamerki bo do furtki mam 100 m i las. Wideofon ma za mały kąt widzenia. Wolę kamerkę z góry.
i sterowanie oświetleniem (dom kilka stref) poza domem 3 strefy (droga i parking, iluminacja dookoła domu, halogeny w lesie)
w domu dodatkowo czujki gazu, czadu, zalania wodą, połączone z alarmem żebym się obudził  :smile: 
oczywiście otwieranie bramy, garażu i furki.  
Wszystko maks połączyć. I może być, że będę sterował przez www  bez aplikacji na phona. Teraz chcę projekt wykonać bo będę robił elektrykę. uruchomienie systemu za 2 lata więc do tego czasu iSlate stanieje lub coś od HP kupie.

----------


## janekbo

> ... Uznam że się nie zrozumieliśmy. ....


Fakt. Doczytałem temat - "system gotowy". Uznajmy, że chciałem dać jakiś punkt odniesienia.
Hasło klucze do tego co pisałem - terminal, PHP, karta relay board, 1-wire, ... i to powinno wiele tłumaczyć.

----------


## bartekgr

Dziękuję, że okrężną drogą doszliście do tego, że ten wątek dotyczy systemów gotowych, ze średniej/niższej półki. Świetny wątek dla bardziej zaawansowanych/zaangażowanych wymieniam w pierwszym poście.

Systemy gotowe, prócz kilku wad mają też kilka zalet. Prócz ceny jest to możliwość skupienia się na samej konfiguracji systemu (np. sekwencje zdarzeń), a nie na technikaliach. Stąd też właśnie mój wybór takiej drogi.

----------


## Paweł Irek

Poniżej linki do stron i portali, które zajmują się przeglądem rynku "gotowych" systemów IB:

www.inteligentnydomek.pl
www.automatyka-budynkowa.com
www.i-instalacje.pl
www.ibudynek.com.pl
www.inteldom.pl

Kiedyś znalazłem jeszcze kilka innych, ale niestety nie pamiętam adresów. Może ktoś kojarzy to może jeszcze doklei. Mam nadzieję, że linki będą przydatne przy poszukiwaniach odpowiedniego dla siebie systemu.

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Systemy gotowe, prócz kilku wad mają też kilka zalet. Prócz ceny jest to możliwość skupienia się na samej konfiguracji systemu (np. sekwencje zdarzeń), a nie na technikaliach. Stąd też właśnie mój wybór takiej drogi.


W dużym stopniu podzielam taką opinię. Myślę, że jeśli ktoś w miarę dobrze się czuje w kwestiach programowania to korzystanie z gotowych rozwiązań i wyciskanie z nich jak największych możliwości (chodzi głównie o przeróżne funkcje logiczne systemu) sprawi mu po prostu wielką frajdę jaką jest koncentrowanie się na konfiguracji, niż przechodzenie całej drogi od podstaw co wymaga niezwykle szerokiej wiedzy, czasu i cierpliwości.

Drogą do budowy systemów które nazywam typu DIY ("zrób to sam") wyznaczyli producenci którzy oferują sprzęt w cenach dla większości wręcz zaporowych. Obserwując projekty DIY cieszę się, że hobbyści podejmują takie próby i to z w cale nie małymi osiągnięciami. Jednak idea IB jest znacznie szersza ma trafić do wielu użytkowników i instalatorów którzy nie koniecznie muszą być programistami, elektronikami, czy nawet automatykami w takim sensie jaki to ma w przemyśle. Producenci "gotowców" muszą naprawdę bardzo się napracować nad tym aby ich sprzęt łatwo się instalował, programował, był łatwy i intuicyjny w obsłudze, stabilny, niezawodny i do tego ładnie wyglądał i był w "stosunkowo" niedrogi. Do tego, aby wycisnąć z systemu IB sporo funkcji też trzeba nie mało wiedzy i wnikliwości. Założę się, że większość możliwości takich systemów instalowanych w domach nie jest w pełni wykorzystana, a realizowane są tylko te najbardziej oczywiste funkcje.

----------


## Endriuszka

a orientujecie się czy jak "zlece" wyceny instalacji czy jest to wiążace dla obu stron ???? tzn czy musze sie zedycdowac na tych którym zleciłem wycene?

----------


## kamyk68

> a orientujecie się czy jak "zlece" wyceny instalacji czy jest to wiążace dla obu stron ???? tzn czy musze sie zedycdowac na tych którym zleciłem wycene?



jak się wejdzie do salonu Mercedesa i spyta o cenę to trzeba go kupić???  :Wink2:

----------


## lukasza

A wiecie coś więcej o firmie i technologi oraz cenach ?
www.idra.pl

----------


## kamyk68

Ja jutro spotykam się z przedstawicielem firmy www.verso.com.pl na prezentację systemu  :Roll:

----------


## ryciek

> A wiecie coś więcej o firmie i technolomgi oraz cenach ?
> www.idra.pl


A muratora to się nie czyta  :wink:  Był wywiad w styczniowym z użytkownikiem idry. Było trochę o tym co może, a czego nie...  Ten system u nas nie jest zbyt popularny, przez co nie znajdziesz za dużo instalatorów.
O ile dobrze pamiętam jest to system scentralizowany. Jak padnie jednostka zarządzająca to reszta przestanie działać. Jeżeli się mylę, to niech ktoś wyprowadzi mnie z błędu. 

Osobiście polecałbym systemy rozproszone, przynajmniej częściowo. Tak, że w razie awarii "mózgu" system będzie działał przynajmniej częściowo albo w "uproszczonej" wersji. Nie musi być to wcale eib. Są też inne tańsze systemy w całości lub częściowo rozproszone: LCN, Xcomfort, po części Nexo i chyba można też częściowo rozproszyć Verso, jest też X10 (trochę stary ale nadal jary  :wink: )

----------


## odaro

> Napisał lukasza
> 
> A wiecie coś więcej o firmie i technolomgi oraz cenach ?
> www.idra.pl
> 
> 
> A muratora to się nie czyta  Był wywiad w styczniowym z użytkownikiem idry. Było trochę o tym co może, a czego nie...  Ten system u nas nie jest zbyt popularny, przez co nie znajdziesz za dużo instalatorów.
> O ile dobrze pamiętam jest to system scentralizowany. Jak padnie jednostka zarządzająca to reszta przestanie działać. Jeżeli się mylę, to niech ktoś wyprowadzi mnie z błędu. 
> 
> Osobiście polecałbym systemy rozproszone, przynajmniej częściowo. Tak, że w razie awarii "mózgu" system będzie działał przynajmniej częściowo albo w "uproszczonej" wersji. Nie musi być to wcale eib. Są też inne tańsze systemy w całości lub częściowo rozproszone: LCN, Xcomfort, po części Nexo i chyba można też częściowo rozproszyć Verso, jest też X10 (trochę stary ale nadal jary )


I w Nexo i w Verso jak padnie jednostka centralna to padnie cały system.

----------


## ryciek

> I w Nexo i w Verso jak padnie jednostka centralna to padnie cały system.


Właśnie nie. Na pewno w Nexo pozostanie lokalne sterowanie modułów wykonawczych (on/off, ściemniaczy, rolet). Ale nie będzie żadnej logiki, alarmu itp.
Natomiast w Verso podobno można jakoś "rozdzielić" jednostkę główną, która też jest zasilaczem. Ale dokładnie nie wiem, taże nie będę się na ten temat wypowiadał. Bynajmniej jak kiedyś rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem Verso, to planowali wprowadzić zasilacze do kilku jednostek wykonawczych, tak żeby bardziej "rozproszyć" system. Tak jak obecnie robi się cześć urządzeń eib (na pewno nie abb). Ale nie wiem czy coś wprowadzili. Także jak ktoś jest na bieżąco to z chęcią się dowiem.

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Właśnie nie. Na pewno w Nexo pozostanie lokalne sterowanie modułów wykonawczych (on/off, ściemniaczy, rolet). Ale nie będzie żadnej logiki, alarmu itp.


Potwierdzam uwagę ryciek. 

Dodam tylko, że chodzi o moduły wykonawcze wykonane w technologii magistralnej TUKAN. W przypadku elementów wykonawczych typu przekaźnik czy to w wersji centralnej czy rozproszonej zawsze jest możliwość podłączenia w trybie NO (normalnie otwarty) lub NC (normalnie zamknięty) i warto z tego korzystać. Czyli na etapie instalacji powinno się przemyśleć sprawę i zdecydować czy system ma decydować o zamknięciu obwodu czy o jego otwarciu. W przypadku pomp basenowych np. to powinno być zawsze NO. W przypadku obwodów elektrycznych do codziennego użytku to zwykle powinno być NC i to najlepiej przez stycznik z cewką o jakimś konkretnym amperażu.

Przy poprawnej i przemyślanej instalacji systemu Nexo historia "ze świeczką" w ogóle nie powinna mieć miejsca.

----------


## kamyk68

No odbyła się u mnie prezentacja Verso wczoraj.Czasu miałem niewiele(jestem kompletnym laikiem w temacie)ale1.jak system padnie to z elektrycznością mogą być problemy (niby pracują nad tym)2.estetyczne wykonanie paneli i jak dla mnie fajna grafika(jak dla mnie panele ładniejsze niż w Nexwellu) 3.możliwość sterowania całego systemu z pilota 4.możliwość multirumu co mi się spodobało 5.nie ma możliwości podpięcia domofonu(video)tak żeby obraz był na panelach sterowniczych (w Nexwellu chyba taka jest).

To tak na szybko co mi się udało zapamiętać.Mają mi zrobić wycenę konkretną bo ta którą dostałem wczoraj kompletna nie była.

Reasumując jak będzie to wycena kompletna to cenowo "różowo" nie będzie   :Roll:

----------


## ryciek

> ...
> 1.jak system padnie to z elektrycznością mogą być problemy (niby pracują nad tym)
>  5.nie ma możliwości podpięcia domofonu(video)tak żeby obraz był na panelach sterowniczych (w Nexwellu chyba taka jest).
> ...


ad 1. Właśnie kiedyś rozmawiałem z chłopakiem z działu technicznego Verso i coś mi mówił, że można to obejść dzieląc system na dwie jednostki. Ale to była rozmowa telefoniczna, w której "padło" wiele pytań i odpowiedzi i... nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem. 

ad 5. To można obejść. Ten sam problem występuje w najfajniejszy panelu EIB ABB. Nie można podać obrazu z analogowej kamery tak jak jest to w Nexo i w jednym czy dwóch panelach EIB. Natomiast można podać obraz z kamery IP. Tylko nie testowałem tego i nie wiem jak wyglądałaby komunikacja w dwie strony.
Generalnie oba panele są nawet podobne. Chociaż panel abb ma jeszcze większe możliwości niż ten Verso. Mi w panelu Verso oprócz fajnego wyglądu i interfejsu graficznego podoba się to, że jest od razu homeserwerem tak jak cześć paneli ABB. Jest to o tyle fajne, że obraz i funkcje można powielić na innym komputerze. Na rynku mam dostępnych "trochę" panelowych komputerów bezprzewodowych i tanim kosztem możemy je wykorzystać jako bezprzewodowy panel.
W Nexo faktycznie grafika jest dużo "słabsza", ale też cena jest dużo atrakcyjniejsza  :wink:  No...i panel Verso jest dużo większy, co dla niektórych użytkowników będzie miało znaczenie. Szczególnie przy wyświetleniu rzutu/podkładu większego domu. Raczej nie porównywałbym tych dwóch paneli, bo ich możliwości też są dużo inne...

----------


## kamyk68

szczerze to z tą atrakcyjnością ceny to nie jeszcze nie wiem  :Lol:  Czekam dopiero na wycenę Verso może będzie jutro  :Roll:  myślę że mogą być zbliżone

----------


## homiq

Witajcie!

bardzo mnie cieszy, że powstał taki wątek
jesteśmy producentem systemu homiq, który został wymieniony w pierwszym poście (bardzo nam miło!)
nie chcę być anonimowy i być uczestnikiem korporacyjnie mało obiektywnej dyskusji
wątek ten jest dla nas jednym z miejsc, gdzie możemy poznać opinie i oczekiwania ludzi w zakresie automatyki budynkowej, ludzi, którzy są dla nas tak ważni

automatyka budynkowa jest bardzo szerokim pojęciem na co może wskazywać już potoczne nazewnictwo "inteligentny budynek"
produkty tego typu systemów są przeznaczone dla ludzi, którzy cenią sobie w pierwszej kolejności wygodę, komfort i bezpieczeństwo dlatego jest to inny wątek w stosunku do "entuzjastów", z których to jedni szukają skrajnych oszczędności wykorzystując znajomość elektroniki a inni wręcz przeciwnie chcą się zrealizować jako projektanci swojego bardzo indywidualnego systemu. Wątek swoją drogą ciekawy ale nie dla Was.

Systemy na rynku pojawiają się jak grzyby po deszczu. Ze względu na konkurencję pęcznieją ich funkcjonalności. Zasadnicze pytanie jest czy to dobrze, że tak się dzieje. Czy Wy, inwestorzy szukający "inteligentnego budynku" szukacie rozbudowanych aplikacji? ,  przerośniętych w funkcje włączników dotykowych, na których można realizować tyle funkcji ile minut musi poświęcić Wasza Babcia czy gość aby zapalić nim światło?
Zdecydowanie nie! 
Szukacie prostej, intuicyjnej obsługi podstawowych funkcji w jednym miejscu.
Zacznijmy od przykładu oświetlenia. Jeszcze całkiem niedawno zwykły pokój różnił się od salonu tym, że salon miał dodatkowo 2 kinkiety na jednej ścianie... i podwójny włącznik. Trzeba powiedzieć jasno, że były to instalacje minionego wieku. W chwili obecnej ilość rodzajów źródeł światła jest ogromna i mając na uwadze fakt, że światło w głównej mierze buduje nastrój pomieszczeń stosuje się ich znacznie więcej. Z naszego doświadczenia salon ma obecnie ok. 6 - 7 obwodów oświetlenia. Składa się na to sekcyjne światło podstawowe, kinkiety, lampa stojąca, ambilight za telewizorem, światło nocne/przypodłogowe, oświetlenie witryn, dekoracje LED itd. To są rzeczy, których oczekujesz. To te światła wpłyną na jakości i klimat pomieszczeń. 
Na tym etapie jeszcze nie poruszyliśmy tematu "inteligencji" ale poruszyliśmy bardzo ważną kwestię przewodów i ich lokalizacji, bez których nic nie da się zrobić... wracając do sedna tematu po co nam inteligencja i w jakiej formie jest nam potrzebna na tym krótkim wycinku - oświetleniu salonu ?
po pierwsze mając klasyczną instalację i obecną ilość oświetlenia na ścianie pojawi nam się 6 -7 włączników, które musimy przełączyć aby uzyskać oczekiwany efekt, wychodząc musimy pamiętać o zgaszeniu więc przyjąć należy, że średnio dokonamy 8 przełączeń. Jeżeli nasze pomieszczenie jest duże z pewnością skorzystamy z tzw. włączników krzyżowych co w efekcie doprowadza do totalnego haosu i nie wiemy gdzie i jaką sekwencją wyłączyć naszą "scenę" Nie, tego zdecydowanie nie chcecie.
Z pomocą przychodzi inteligentna instalacja (zakładamy, że produkt z najwyższej półki KNX/EIB) Mamy piękny włącznik, który zajmuje nam 1/3 miejsca zabranego przez 7 włączników tradycyjnych. Design jest pierwsza liga, wyświetlacz, 8 przycisków 2-funkcyjnych, koledzy mówią "cudo"
jednym dotknięciem realizujemy złożoną scenę naszego oświetlenia... ale przecież mamy 16 funkcji więc tworzymy kombinacje... wyświetlacz pozwala nam na sterowanie ogrzewaniem, podlewaniem i inną infrastrukturą budynku
Nie, tego zdecydowanie nie chcecie.
Intuicyjność nie występuje, ilość funkcji Was przerasta a gości i rodzinę wprowadzanie w zakłopotanie przy najprostszej funkcji jaką jest włączenie światła...

No tak, tradycyjna nie..., inteligentna z najwyższej półki nie... no to co??
wybieramy najważniejsze punkty :
- najlepszy w miejscu tradycyjnego włącznika jest tradycyjny włącznik
- mamy dużo świateł, więc operujemy scenami światła (kombinacje wł. świateł) a nie pojedynczymi lampami
- sceny uruchamiamy tradycyjnym włącznikiem
- minimalizujemy ilość tradycyjnych włączników do 4szt.
1. scena TV
2. scena relaks
3. scena impreza
4. scena sprzątanie (włącz wszystko) / wyłącz wszystko
- pojedyncze światła mamy dostępne w intuicyjnym menu na pilocie, którym może być np. iPod

Efekt
   99% użycia świateł w salonie zapewniają nam 3 sceny, które początkowo zostają zaprogramowane i wywołuje je naciśnięcie włącznika ściennego
   1% dla wyjątkowych sytuacji gdzie chcemy zapalić pojedynczne światło (np. romantyczna kolacja dla żony) korzystamy z pilota (iPoda itp.)
   goście i rodzina bez problemu operuje oświetleniem
   wychodząc z pomieszczenia niezależnie od tego czy użyliśmy sceny 1 czy bardziej złożonej kombinacji z użyciem pilota włącznie, dusimy przycisk 4 i gasimy wszystko !

Tego właśnie oczekujecie. Prostej i intuicyjnej obsługi coraz to bardziej rozbudowanej instalacji. Mamy nadzieję, że takie są właśnie Wasze oczekiwania.

Wielu z Was, również "entuzjastów" prowokuję do refleksji, że instalacje są po to aby z nich korzystać. Dobrym porównaniem może być wasz pilot do telewizora. Ile ma przycisków?  A ile jest wytartych?  :wink: 

to się rozpisałem

z ciekawością będę obserwował rozwój tego tematu 
pozdrawiam

----------


## cegreg

Witam,

Na wstępie napiszę, że jestem instalatorem i użytkownikiem tego typu instalacji. Podobnie jak większość mojej rodziny. 
Celowo nie podaję nazwy firmy, aby moje wypowiedzi nie wyglądały jak tylko próba darmowej reklamy. Na forum wypowiadam się od dawna, ale nick mam związany z nazwą firmy, dlatego założyłem nowe konto.
Nie mniej jednak napiszę, że miałem do czynienia z kilkoma różnymi systemami - z większością tu wymienionych i dodatkowo kiedyś trochę za oceanem z X10 i lutronem. W ofercie mam kilka systemów ib, każdy system jest inny, każdy ma swoje zalety i wady.  Najdłużej jestem związany z systemem eib, ale wcale nie uważam go system idealny.  W ciągu ostatnich kilku lat powstało dużo ciekawych innych systemów, w tym kilka polskich. Osobiście zdążyłem zapoznać się trochę z system Verso i częściowo Nexo. Oba systemy uważam za bardzo udany produkt.  Z innymi polskimi systemami jeszcze nie miałem do czynienia, chociaż może kiedyś w wolnym czasie... 

 Wątek obserwuje od dłuższego czasu, ale dopiero post kolegi "homiq" zainspirował mnie do wypowiedzi. Wypowiedź jest bardzo ciekawa i dużo jest w niej racji. Ale pozwolę się nie zgodzić z kilkoma kwestiami.

Po pierwsze standardowy włącznik eib 8 funkcyjny zajmuje maksymalnie powierzchnię podwójnej ramki. Są też wersje 8-krotnych przycisków eib o wielkości jednej ramki. Osobiście takich nie polecam - wygodniejsze w obsłudze są większe przyciski.  
Po drugie 90% dostępnych przycisków eib ma wbudowane pola opisowe bądź umożliwia ich dołożenie. Także nie ma problemu, z opisaniem funkcji klawiszy. Co jest bardzo ważne w początkowym etapie użytkowania systemu i później ułatwia obsługę gościom.  Odpowiednie "ułożenie" klawiszy sprawia, że tego typu przyciski oferują bardzo intuicyjną obsługę. Dzięki opisom ani goście, ani babcia nie ma problemu z włączeniem/wyłączeniem oświetlenia. Z doświadczenia mogę napisać, że faktycznie starsi ludzie boją się dotykać paneli dotykowych, ale nie spotkałem się aby mieli jakieś uprzedzenia do przycisków. 

*Co najlepsze wielu użytkowników chwiali sobie właśnie przyciski eib za prostotę i czytelność obsługi.*

Pod długie naciśnięcie zazwyczaj podpina się bardziej skomplikowane funkcje (rzadko wykorzystywane), które są używane tylko przez domowników. Goście, babcia w ogóle nie potrzebuje o nich wiedzieć.  Uważam to za dużą zaletę przycisków wielofunkcyjnych, nie chodzi mi tylko o EIB ale o przyciski dowolnego systemu.

Tak na marginesie jeszcze się nie spotkałem, aby ktoś narzekał, że nie wykorzystuje wszystkich "klawiszy" w przycisku wielfunkcyjnym. Z instalacjami "inteligentnymi" jestem związany od kilku lat i proszę mi wierzyć, że zazwyczaj działa to w drugą stronę.
Scenariusz użytkowania tego typu instalacji praktycznie zawsze wygląda tak samo. Początkowo użytkownikom wystarcza oddzielne sterowanie każdym obwodem, później zaczynają się kombinacje... i w rezultacie często brakuje tego jednego dodatkowego klawisza. Pamiętajmy, że w domu zazwyczaj mieszka kilka osób i często każdy ma inne potrzeby.

Często jest tak, że w pomieszczeniach mniej "reprezentacyjnych" stosuję czterokrotne przyciski zwierne (roletowy poczwórny) z pastylką eib - w wielu przypadkach zdarzyło mi się, że po jakimś czasie użytkowania pastylka eib zmieniała przeznaczenie (np. trafiała do integracji eib z alarmem), a w jej miejsce był instalowany większy przycisk eib.
Jeszcze mi się nie zdarzyło, aby ktoś narzekał na przyciski eib. Z resztą nie bez powodu większość producentów systemów ib wprowadza do swojej oferty przyciski wielofunkcyjne albo adaptery umożliwiające wykorzystanie przycisków eib. 






> ...
> No tak, tradycyjna nie..., inteligentna z najwyższej półki nie... no to co??
> wybieramy najważniejsze punkty :
> - najlepszy w miejscu tradycyjnego włącznika jest tradycyjny włącznik
> ...


Tradycyjny włącznik jest dobry, ale w kotłowni czy w garażu. Chociaż nawet nie w garażu, w garażu potrzebujemy czegoś większego - dwa obwody oświetleniowe, brama garażowa, scena wejścia, scena wyjścia, jeszcze jakieś sterowanie obwodami zewnętrznymi i... znowu trzeba użyć kilku włączników. Tak jak wcześniej pisałem w eib, często stosuje tradycyjne włączniki połączone z pastylką eib i co... jest to najczęściej wymieniany element systemu. Dlaczego bo typowe przyciski wielofunkcyjne są dużo wygodniejsze w obsłudze, oferują diody statusu (informacja czy dany obwód jest włączony czy wyłączony) i wiele innych przydatnych ułatwień.

Nie twierdzę, że tradycyjne włączniki są be, a wielofunkcyjne eib, czy verso "cacy". Po prostu przy większej ilości obwodów do sterowania na pewno łatwiej jest wszystkim sterować z dobrze opisanego przycisku wielofunkcyjnego niż z kilku nieopisanych przycisków tradycyjnych. Proszę jeszcze pamiętać, że często jest tak, że sterujemy jakiś obwód którego fizycznie nie widzimy, np. z kuchni oświetlenie przed frontem domu. W takiej sytuacji bardzo przydają się diody statusu informujące nas o tym czy dany obwód jest włączony czy wyłączony.

Trochę się rozpisałem w "obronnie" przycisków wielofunkcyjnych (wielokrotnych), ale osobiście bardzo je lubię i ich najbardziej brakuje mi w systemie Xcomfort, który mam u siebie w mieszkaniu. 

Tak na marginesie, bardzo mi się podoba sterowanie z iphone. Szkoda, że tak niewiele systemów oferuje tego typu rozwiązania

Pozdrawiam
cg

----------


## homiq

Ja mam inne doświadczenia. Rozmawiałem z wieloma użytkownikami systemów inteligentnych i ze spotkań wnioskuję, że jest podział na Inwestorów :
-  Entuzjastów (chcą programować, mieć kontrolę, dużo złożonych funkcji i możliwości, wielozadaniowe przyciski itp.)
z efektem, że ich potrzeby głównie objawiały się na etapie doboru sprzętu i często nie korzystają z tego zgodnie z założeniami (banalnie nie mają czasu i z tematem jest trochę jak z radiem w samochodzie - ile przycisków używacie a jakie wrażenie było kupując auto, które ma audio z 30 przyciskami i 200 stronnicową instrukcją  :wink:  )
- Realistów (chcą sterować budynkiem w konkretnym zakresie w zgodzie ze swoimi umiejętnościami)
dla tej grupy osiem przycisków z opisem i dodatkową funkcją przy naciśnięciu długim to kosmos... włącznik do światła nie może posiadać instrukcji...

sorry, że tak się przyczepiłem do tych włączników ale cały czas próbuję przekazać, że w prostocie tkwi klucz do zadowolenia z inteligentnej instalacji zgodnie z przykładem w poprzednim poście, że 7 obwodami światła można z powodzeniem sterować 4 jednofunkcyjnym, łatwymi do zapamiętania przyciskami

mam nadzieję, że założyciel tego postu przymknie oko na mały OT ale chodzi o to aby zrównoważyć i dobrze zastanowić się nad  potrzebami co w efekcie prowadzić będzie do gotowego systemu w rozsądnej cenie...

pozdrawiam

----------


## bartekgr

*homiq* poruszył ciekawy aspekt tematu, który mam nadzieję się rozwinie - sposób sterowania. Faktycznie bowiem jest tak, że nie ważne jak wspaniale i nadmiarowo mamy poprowadzone kable, nie ważne jak bogate możliwości mają centrale systemów prędzej czy później przychodzi konieczność... skorzystania z systemu w rzeczywistym życiu. Czy lepszy wtedy jest wielofunkcyjny przycisk, czy sterowanie z PDA, pilot a może panel dotykowy?

----------


## cegreg

> ...
> mam nadzieję, że założyciel tego postu przymknie oko na mały OT ale chodzi o to aby zrównoważyć i dobrze zastanowić się nad  potrzebami co w efekcie prowadzić będzie do gotowego systemu w rozsądnej cenie...


Myślę, że takie dyskusje coś wnoszą do tego tematu, także założyciel się nie pogniewa za mały OT  :wink: 

Wracając do tych przycisków wielofunkcyjnych, to pewnie rzecz potrzeb, gustu, przyzwyczajeń i jeszcze wielu innych czynników. W moim poprzednim poście opisałem moje, a raczej moich klientów doświadczenia. Ale jak wiadomo różni ludzie, różne potrzeby. 

Odnosząc się do podziału z posta "homiq" to ja chyba zaliczam się do grupy nieprzemijających entuzjastów  :wink:  
Tak jak wspomniałem w poprzednim poście w mieszkaniu mam zainstalowany Xcomfort. W niezbyt odległej przyszłości zamierzam przeprowadzić się do czegoś z ogródkiem, także nie inwestowałem w żaden system magistralny.  
Może opiszę jedno pomieszczenie z "zamałym" przyciskiem w moim systemie. W sypialni przy drzwiach mam zainstalowany przycisk dwuklawiszowy. Jeden klawisz może realizować kilka funkcji - w najprostszej konfiguracji 2 (1 funkcja - góra klawisza, 2 funkcja - dół klawisza). Czyli dwuklawiszowy przycisk Xcomfort może zrealizować w najprostszej konfiguracji 4 funkcje. W sypialni mam 4 obwody oświetleniowe (sufitowe, kinkiety, lampa stojąca, wąż led), dodatkowo jeszcze roleta czeka na zainstalowanie. 
W chwili obecnej przycisk przy wejściu mam tak zaprogramowany:
Góra prawego klawisza (bliżej drzwi) - oświetlenie użytkowe (sufit i kinkiety 100%), dłuższe przytrzymanie umożliwia ściemniania/rozjaśnianie tych obwodów. 
Dół prawego klawisza - wyłącz wszystko
Góra lewego klawisza - "gdy ktoś wraca później do sypialni" - wąż LED na 60s
Dół lewego klawisza - oświetlenie w holu włącz/wyłącz

Bardzo brakuje mi jeszcze klawisza "wyłącz wszystko oprócz sypialni", czasami przydałoby się jeszcze jedna funkcja pod jakieś bardziej nastrojowe oświetlenie i niezależne sterowanie lampą. Pewnie jeszcze w przyszłości przydałby się klawisz pod roletę.
Przy łóżku mamy pilot i on ratuje całą sytuację. Ten pilot jest 12 kanałowy, jeżeli ktoś wykorzystuje oddzielnie przycisk góra/dół to może uzyskać nawet 24 funkcje. Osobiście nie mam takich potrzeb. Na pilocie mamy niezależne sterowanie każdym obwodem i dodatkowo (tylko w innej kolejności):
- wyłącz wszystko;
- wyłącz wszystko oprócz sypialni;
- gdy ktoś w nocy chce odwiedzić łazienkę - droga do łazienki i łazienka na 30% i 10 sekundowym czasem rozjaśniania.
- oświetlenie nastrojowe - kombinacja jasności wszystkich obwodów w sypialni;
- scena TV;
- gdy ktoś raniej wstaje;

Każda z tych scen powstawała jak było na nią zapotrzebowanie. Na początku były z dwie trzy sceny oraz wyłącz wszystko i niezależne sterowanie wybranymi obwodami. Pewnie w przyszłości gdy w końcu zostanie zainstalowana roleta, to dojdą jeszcze jakieś nowe kombinacje/sceny. Oczywiście różne sceny są używane z różną intensywnością. Pewnie jak każdy się domyśla sceny znajdujące się po prawej stronie przycisku są używane najczęściej. Niemniej jednak każda  z tych scen jest wykorzystywana. 

Tak krótko podsumowując, to na dzień dzisiejszy przy drzwiach w sypialni przydałby mi się min jeden klawisz więcej (2 funkcje). Jak dojdzie roleta, to pewnie jeszcze jeden. Gdybym miał taki przycisk w salonie, albo w miejscu gdzie przebywają goście, to na pewno przydałby się opisy. Nawet do tych 4 funkcji. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

A ja mam pytanie do przedstawicieli gotowych systemów jak jest rozwiązane sterowanie zaworem gazu ziemnego i czy wogóle warto się w to bawić.

----------


## cegreg

> A ja mam pytanie do przedstawicieli gotowych systemów jak jest rozwiązane sterowanie zaworem gazu ziemnego i czy wogóle warto się w to bawić.


Firma FlamGaz (przez google łatwo trafić na ich stronę) oferuje szeroką gamę elektrozaworów gazu. Oferują zawory zarówno normalnie otwarte jak i normalnie zamknięte. Teraz należy zastanowić się, która wersja elektrozaworu będzie dla nas lepsza. Należy przy tym pamiętać, że zawór normalnie zamknięty cały czas pobiera prąd. Cewka elektrozaworu gazu pobiera od kilkunastu do kilkudziesięciu watów.  Także w ciągu roku uzbiera się niezła sumka  :wink: 
Zawór normalnie otwarty bez prądu się nie zamknie, co zazwyczaj bywa zaletą. Ale w przypadku pożaru już nie. Są jeszcze wersje zamykane "impulsem" a otwierane ręcznie.  
Dlatego należy dobrze zastanowić się, na czym najbardziej nam zależy - na pełnej automatyce, oszczędności eksploatacji, czy największym bezpieczeństwie.

Koszt elektrozaworu gazu to około 500zł w zależności od typu i wielkości. Do tego przydałby się czujnik gazu (inny dla ziemnego a inny dla gazu z butli) ponad 100zł. Z jednej strony nie jest to mała kwota, ale z drugiej strony jest to inwestycja w nasze bezpieczeństwo.

----------


## cegreg

> *homiq* poruszył ciekawy aspekt tematu, który mam nadzieję się rozwinie - sposób sterowania. Faktycznie bowiem jest tak, że nie ważne jak wspaniale i nadmiarowo mamy poprowadzone kable, nie ważne jak bogate możliwości mają centrale systemów prędzej czy później przychodzi konieczność... skorzystania z systemu w rzeczywistym życiu. Czy lepszy wtedy jest wielofunkcyjny przycisk, czy sterowanie z PDA, pilot a może panel dotykowy?


Na to pytanie raczej nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Wszystko zależy od preferencji użytkowników. Mi osobiście najbardziej odpowiada sterowanie z przycisków. Z tego względu, że zawsze wiem gdzie są. Dzięki diodzie nawigacyjne znajdę go po ciemku, a dzięki odpowiedniemu "rozlokowaniu" funkcji obsługa jest intuicyjna. 

Bardzo cenię sobie też jeden bezprzewodowy panel dotykowy (np. philips pronto, crestron czy nevo). Wydaje mi się, że taki panel wystarczy tylko w salonie, w miejscu gdzie jest najwięcej sprzętu audio-video.  Jeden taki panel zastępuje wszystkie piloty w salonie (TV, dekoder, odtwarzacz dvd/bluray, projektor, sprzęt audio itp.) oraz dodatkowo umożliwia sterowanie automatyką. Taki pilot zazwyczaj ma też swoją logię i dzięki niej możemy tworzyć fajne sceny. Np. scena projekcja. Możemy stworzyć taką scenę w automatyce, która będzie odpowiednio dopasowywała oświetlenie (wygaszała, zmieniała poziom oświetlenia), opuszczała rolety, zasłaniała zasłony, opuszczała ekran itp. Natomiast w pilocie możemy to tak powiązać, że jednym klawiszem będzie wywoływała się scena projekcja, dodatkowo włączy się projektor i źródło np. blurey.

Duży ścienny panel zazwyczaj używany jest do zmian funkcji systemu, aktywowanie funkcji rzadko używanych. Zazwyczaj na panelu robi się podkład domu na którym nanosi się wszystkie obwody/urządzenia sterujące. Ustawia się różne czasy, temperatury, aktywuje się programy specjalne np. urlop, oświetlenie świąteczne, ustawia się programy do podlewania ogrodu itp. Często panel też jest miejscem gdzie możemy podejrzeć obraz z kamer, videodomofonu, podejrzeć stan alarmu itp. W bardziej rozbudowanych systemach panel ścienny umożliwia też sterowanie sprzętem audio - zazwyczaj systemy multiroom. Jeden duży panel może w dużym stopniu ułatwić administrowanie systemem. W kilku systemach duży panel jest też webserwerem, który umożliwia sterowanie domu z innych urządzeń wyposażonych w przeglądarkę www. 

Osobiście bardzo lubię zarówno panele bezprzewodowe jak i panele ścienne, ale do sterowania "na codzień"/"lokalnego" na pewno wolę typowe przyciski wielofunkcyjne albo nawet zwierne(dzwonkowe). Dlaczego bo są "szybsze" w obsłudze, nie wymagają takiej precyzji dotknięcia i mogę nimi sterować nawet z zamkniętymi oczami. Nie mniej jednak ustawienie czasów załączeń, temperatur globalnych, aktywowanie nietypowych funkcji jest zdecydowanie trudniejsze, a czasem nawet niewykonalne na przyciskach wielofunkcyjnych czy tradycyjnych. Dlatego jeden panel jest bardzo przydatny. 
Chociaż w części systemów panel można zastąpić sterowaniem przez komputer, albo innym urządzeniem z interfejsem graficznym.

Tak na marginesie dodam, że w systemie eib panel jest urządzeniem, które wzbogaca system o bardzo dużą ilość funkcji, ale to już jest szerszy temat.

----------


## homiq

Najwygodnieszy w używaniu jest mix, ponieważ każda forma ma swoje zalety i wady.

Klawisz klasyczny "dzwonkowy" -  podstawowe konfiguracje oświetlenia, rolet, otwarcie drzwi itp (generalnie szybkie i wygodne sterowanie funkcjami częstego użycia)
idealne rozwiązanie dla gości i osób starszych 

Piolot / PDA - w dzisiejszych czasach to urządzenie z dotykowym ekranem jest najlepszym pilotem ponieważ jego interface ma dwukierunkowe przekazywanie informacji (info o stanie - np. klasycznym dzwonkowym włączymy światło w kuchni a idąc spać bierzemy iPoda do ręki i na menu widzimy co się świeci i gasimy...)
tego typu funkcję idealnie spełnia też telefon GSM (iPhone, HTC...) gdzie z reguły jest pod ręką i będąc poza domem możemy w prosty sposób połączyć się z naszym domem i zobaczyć co się dzieje i wykonać odpowiednie funkcje
siedząc w fotelu mamy dostępne wszystkie funkcje budynku (w tym nagłośnienie multiroom)

Panel ścienny dotykowy - zawiera te same funkcje co iPod + rzut budynku, panel pogodowy. W to miejsce polecam dowolny komputer typu allinone (z dotykowym ekranem, jest duży wybór takich urządzeń) przy okazji jest to serwer plików multimedialnych i możemy nim obsługiwać nagłośnienie multiroom (strefowe)

Już 8 kwietnia będziemy mieli w biurze dość przełomowe urządzenie jakim jest Apple iPad.  9,7 cala dotykowy ekran, super dotyk pozwolą na używanie panelu w formie hybrydy iPod / panel ścienny. Mamy już przygotowany interface, który uważamy za najbardziej optymalny i wydaje mi się że bedzie to najlepszy sterownik z możliwych.

Trzeba też zaznaczyć, że większość osprzętu (panele dotykowe, piloty) to urządzenia zamknięte w obrębie swojego firmowego oprogramowania co powoduje, że są trudne do integrowania z innym elementami wyposażenia domu. Dlatego w naszym systemie zastosowaliśmy interface w formie aplikacji www, którą możemy w każdej chwili uruchomić na dowolnym urządzeniu domowym z przeglądarką www. Specjalnie piszę aplikacja a nie strona bo korzystając z niej nie mamy pojęcia, że to strona...

odaro - zamykany zawór gazu to forma zwiększenia bezpieczeństwa do zrealizowania przez zawór tylko i wyłącznie prądowo otwarty (czyli cały czas go zasilamy aby mieć gaz w budynku) polecam połączenie autonomiczne poza systemem automatyki gdzie wyłączenie zasilania przy liczniku będzie jednoznaczne z zamknięciem zaworu
funkcja do użycia tylko w przypadku pożaru

pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

> Już 8 kwietnia będziemy mieli w biurze dość przełomowe urządzenie jakim jest Apple iPad.  9,7 cala dotykowy ekran, super dotyk pozwolą na używanie panelu w formie hybrydy iPod / panel ścienny. Mamy już przygotowany interface, który uważamy za najbardziej optymalny i wydaje mi się że bedzie to najlepszy sterownik z możliwych.


Z tym iPad to mnie teraz zaciekawiłeś.

Czy w Waszym systemie mogą być używane tylko  produkty Apple czy tablet ale innych firmy też można używać w Waszym systemie. 

Piszesz że HTC można używać zamiast iPod

Kiedyś wysłałem zapytanie do Waszej firmy ale zniechęciłem się jak otrzymałem odpowiedź czego oczekuje od systemu ale chyba moglibyśmy wrócić do rozmowy.
Zapraszam na priva ( nie wiem tylko czy na nowym forum poczta działa bo są jakieś problemy)

Jak homiq współpracuje z systemem alarmowym. Czy jest możliwy odczyt stanów czujek PIR albo kontaktronów w oknach i np. zapalanie światła po wzbudzeniu czujki PIR albo wyłączanie ogrzewania jak zostanie otwarte okno. 

Firmę Flamagaz łatwo znaleźć w google mnie bardziej interesują Wasze osobiste, własne  doświadczenia z stosowaniem takiego elektrozaworu do gazu. 


Żeby autor wątku nie denerwował się że może to jakiś OT to wrzucam adresy kolejnych polskich gotowych systemów:

http://www.domito.pl/

http://www.zamel.pl/index.php?lang=p...w&folder=2#top czyli Zamel Vision

----------


## odaro

> Firma FlamGaz (przez google łatwo trafić na ich stronę) .


Ale czy kiedykolwiek instalowałeś taki elektrozawór do gazu i masz własne doświadczenia z stosowania takiej automatyki. 

*cegreg* piszesz że masz spore doświadczenie z EIB. 

Czy jak ktoś ma instalację położoną w gwiazdę czyli wszystkie przewody zbiegają się w jedno miejsce to można zainstalować EIB czy już nie.

----------


## cegreg

> Ale czy kiedykolwiek instalowałeś taki elektrozawór do gazu i masz własne doświadczenia z stosowania takiej automatyki.


Gdzieś od dwóch lat, w każdym nowym projekcie staram się umieścić przewód zasilający do elektrozaworu gazu i do elektrozaworu wody. Ale zainstalowanych zostało tylko kilka elektrozaworów gazu i pewnie prawie wszystkie elektrozawory wody. Wynika to z tego, że elektrozawór gazu aby chronić nas w czasie pożaru powinien być typu NC (normalnie zamknięty). Cewki tych elektrozaworów są zazwyczaj kilkudziesięcio watowe . Te co zamontowaliśmy dwa lata temu (nie pamiętam firmy, ale na pewno nie flamagaz) były ponad 50W (działają do dzisiaj). Z tego, co kiedyś patrzyłem flamagaz są dużo oszczędniejsze. Zawory tupu NC muszą być praktycznie cały czas zasilane. Łatwo policzyć jakie potrafią wygenerować koszty. Rocznie 50*24*365/1000 * cena kW, co daje blisko 200zł. Trochę może przesadziłem, ale tak czy inaczej eksploatacja nie jest tania. Należy wziąć to pod uwagę, że elektrozawory NC na pewno się zużyją szybciej niż NO. Można się podpytać flamagaz jaki okres żywotności przewidują. 
Dużo tańsze w eksploatacji będą elektrozawory zamykane impulsem, a otwierane ręcznie. W czasie wykrycia pożaru system spokojnie zdąży zamknąć elektrozawór. Później niestety będziemy musieli go otworzyć ręcznie. Tych zaworów jeszcze nie testowałem, ani nie widziałem w użytku. 

W trakcie normalnej eksploatacji tak naprawdę zbyt często nie występuje potrzeba zamykania elektrozaworu. Zimą, nawet podczas dłuższej nieobecności i tak kocioł musi pracować, aby utrzymać odpowiednią temperaturę w domu. W rzeczywistości gaz odcinany jest tylko w momencie wykrycia gazu, albo pożaru. 





> *cegreg* piszesz że masz spore doświadczenie z EIB. 
> Czy jak ktoś ma instalację położoną w gwiazdę czyli wszystkie przewody zbiegają się w jedno miejsce to można zainstalować EIB czy już nie.


Z tym sporym doświadczaniem to przesada. Z eib mam największą styczność. Wynika to z faktu, że jeszcze kilka lat temu było praktycznie tylko eib. Niby był jeszcze LCN, Lutron i X10, ale te nie były tak popularne. 

Ogólnie jak ktoś ma położone przewody w gwiazdę, to może zainstalować praktycznie każdy system. Teraz pytanie jest takie, jakie przewody i jak zostały położone do przycisków? W systemach magistralnych np. eib, przewody sygnałowe układa się dowolnie od punktu do punktu, lub w gwiazdę. W systemach scentralizowanychprzewody układa się tylko w gwiazdę.

----------


## odaro

> Dużo tańsze w eksploatacji będą elektrozawory zamykane impulsem, a otwierane ręcznie. W czasie wykrycia pożaru system spokojnie zdąży zamknąć elektrozawór. Później niestety będziemy musieli go otworzyć ręcznie. Tych zaworów jeszcze nie testowałem, ani nie widziałem w użytku. 
> 
> W trakcie normalnej eksploatacji tak naprawdę zbyt często nie występuje potrzeba zamykania elektrozaworu. Zimą, nawet podczas dłuższej nieobecności i tak kocioł musi pracować, aby utrzymać odpowiednią temperaturę w domu. W rzeczywistości gaz odcinany jest tylko w momencie wykrycia gazu, albo pożaru.


Czyli wychodzi że najlepszy elektrozawór to zawór otwierany  ręcznie ale w takim razie czy to wogóle ma sens stosowanie elektrozaworu gazu.





> Ogólnie jak ktoś ma położone przewody w gwiazdę, to może zainstalować praktycznie każdy system. Teraz pytanie jest takie, jakie przewody i jak zostały położone do przycisków? W systemach magistralnych np. eib, przewody sygnałowe układa się dowolnie od punktu do punktu, lub w gwiazdę. W systemach scentralizowanychprzewody układa się tylko w gwiazdę.


U mnie mam tak że do każdego wyłącznika idzie YDYp 3x1mm2 a są takie miejsca ważne strategicznie gdzie jest dodatkowo skrętka UTP

----------


## cegreg

> Czyli wychodzi że najlepszy elektrozawór to zawór otwierany  ręcznie ale w takim razie czy to wogóle ma sens stosowanie elektrozaworu gazu.


Sens ma. Załóżmy, że mamy tylko czujniki p.poż i gazu, a nie mamy elektrozaworu gazu. W takiej sytuacji system alarmowy/automatyki jest w stanie tylko poinformować użytkownika albo odpowiednie służby, ale nie może w żaden sposób przeciwdziałać. 






> U mnie mam tak że do każdego wyłącznika idzie YDYp 3x1mm2 a są takie miejsca ważne strategicznie gdzie jest dodatkowo skrętka UTP


Włączniki eib łączy się dwuparową ekranowaną skrętką o średnicy żył 0,8. Zarówno do komunikacji jak i zasilania przycisków/włączników/czujników wykorzystuje się tylko dwie żyły. Poza urządzeniami specjalnymi i nowoczesnymi przyciskami (busch piron).  Podobnie jest w większości systemów magistralnych. W niektórych systemach magistralnych jedną parę wykorzystuje się do komunikacji, a drugą do zasilania. Większość systemów magistralnych do komunikacji wykorzystuje UTP/FTP. 

W sytuacjach awaryjnych zdarzyło mi się wykorzystywać różnego typu przewody, ale zazwyczaj na małych odległościach. W firmie w której kiedyś pracowałem uruchomiono cały dom okablowany standardowym UTP nieekranowanym i podobno to działało. 

Obawiam się, że przy większych odległościach przyciski eib mogłby nie działać prawidłowo na YDY (komunikacja będzie za bardzo podatna na zakłócenia). Ale typowe przyciski dzwonkowe (roletowe) podłączone do wejść binarnych eib zlokalizowanych w rozdzielnicy bez problemu będą na tym działały.  Zresztą nie tylko EIB, ale większość systemów sobie z tym poradzi. Do wejść binarnych eib przez ydy 3x1 możemy podłączyć maksymalnie przycisk dwukrotny (roletowy). Natomiast w Verso i chyba Nexo nawet czterokrotny dzięki temu, że wejścia można parametryzować za pomocą rezystorów.

----------


## homiq

> Czy w Waszym systemie mogą być używane tylko  produkty Apple czy tablet ale innych firmy też można używać w Waszym systemie. 
> 
> Jak homiq współpracuje z systemem alarmowym. Czy jest możliwy odczyt stanów czujek PIR albo kontaktronów w oknach i np. zapalanie światła po wzbudzeniu czujki PIR albo wyłączanie ogrzewania jak zostanie otwarte okno.


Możemy używać dowolnego urządzenia z przeglądarką www (z doświadczenia urządzenia Apple są najlepsze)
HTC jak najbardziej też*może być pilotem do budynku.

Homiq z systemem alarmowym współpracuje na zasadzie wejść/wyjść.
Daje to wiele możliwości (uzbrajanie, panic, zachowanie urządzeń w budynku przy alarmie (100% świateł się zapala, wszystkie rolety do góry itp.), itd.
Jest możliwość dualnego wykorzystania czujek PIR i kontaktronów do wykonywania zaprogramowanych funkcji.

W naszym systemie do włącznika wystarczy skrętka. Możemy przez nią podłączyć moduł czujników z pięcioma wejściami na klawisze lub bezpośrednio 7 klawiszy.
Całość zasilana jest bezpiecznymi 24V.

Moim zdaniem sens ma tylko i wyłącznie instalacja o topologii gwiazdy ponieważ jest bardzo przyszłościowa. Wszystkie przewody mamy bezpośrednio doprowadzone do rozdzielnicy i dzięki temu możemy podłączyć praktycznie każdy system.

pozdrawiam
M.

----------


## homiq

Dotarł do nas iPad, o którym pisałem.
Sprawdziliśmy jaki wygląda sterowanie budynkiem za pomocą obecnego menu (ipod, iphone) na iPadzie - jest super.
Chętnych zapraszam do obejrzenia krótkiego filmu :  http://www.homiq.com/iPad.html

pozdrawiam
MM.

----------


## odaro

> Dotarł do nas iPad, o którym pisałem.
> Sprawdziliśmy jaki wygląda sterowanie budynkiem za pomocą obecnego menu (ipod, iphone) na iPadzie - jest super.
> Chętnych zapraszam do obejrzenia krótkiego filmu :  http://www.homiq.com/iPad.html
> 
> pozdrawiam
> MM.



Super mnie się bardzo podoba. Jesteście o krok dalej od konkurencji.

A inne tablety też będą chodzić?

----------


## kamyk68

też podobało mi się to urządzenie :smile: ))


Ja mam wyceny już 3 gotowych systemów: Verso ,Nexo, Homiq . Nie wypowiadam się który jest lepszy który gorszy bo się na tym nie znam tak żeby wchodzić w szczegóły.

Oferty są na pewno podobne ,ale nie takie same (czytając je okiem laika).Generalnie można powiedzieć że każda z nich spełniła  moje oczekiwanie (tak myślę ).

Cenowo są zbliżone :najtańsza oferta jest z Nexo,potem będzie Homiq i Verso .Te dwie ostatnie dużej rozbieżności nie ma.


Dla laika (nie wchodząc w szczegóły co lepsze itp)najlepszą ofertę pod względem pisane "czarne na białym" według mnie   dostałem z Nexo.

----------


## bartekgr

*kamyk68* - napisz coś więcej na temat swoich wycen - jakie parametry wyjściowe, co uważasz według siebie za zalety i wady poszczególnych rozwiązań, jakie różnice w cenie (choć procentowe). To ciekawe i bardzo w temacie.  :smile:

----------


## kamyk68

Ponieważ mi dom "robi" architekt wnętrz do każdej firmy wysłałem projekt instalacji elektrycznej który mam.Na tej podstawie każda firma zrobiła mi wycenę (wstępną).W tych wycenach wstępnych różnice są po jakieś 10%.Niby przy kosztach w moim przypadku można powiedzieć nic ale jak wczytać się dokładnie w te wyceny(na ile ja jako laik mogę to zrobić) to te różnice po dodaniu "kosztów ukrytych"robią się już znaczne .Mogą sięgać do ponad 20%.

Robiłem wstępną wycenę w EIB(zaznaczam bez szalonych pomysłów) i np Verso i Homiq już takie atrakcyjne cenowo nie są !!!Więc z tymi reklamami "najtańszy system" można polemizować!!!!

Nie każdy (np ja) musi się znać na tych systemach .Są tam pewnie szczegóły na które ja nie zwrócę uwagi a "zawodowiec"tak.Dlatego ja między innymi sugeruję się ceną .


Jeśli chodzi o parametry to np:sterowanie załącz /wyłącz  około 60 obwodów ,ściemnianie to różnie 4-10 obwodów ,sterowanie rolet około 30 ,strefy grzewcze od 5 do 9 ,itp.

A nie dodałem że jeśli chodzi o atrakcyjność cenową (na pierwszy rzut oka :cool: )to najlepsza jest oferta z Oninena .


To są spostrzeżenia na "gorąco" .Ja zamierzam się "wgryżć" w te oferty (nie będę ściemniał że sam).Decyzję ostateczną podejmuję w sobotę i wtedy będę mógł napisać coś więcej np.dlaczego ta a nie inna  :big grin:

----------


## kamyk68

Dodam że np.z Homiq jako jedyni proponują sterowanie oświetleniem RGB :cool: chyba tak to się nazywa!

----------


## ryciek

Ja mam takie pytanie do przedstawiciela "homiq" .
Jestem ciekawy jak u Was wygląda sterowanie RGB. Jeżeli to nie tajemnica, to prosiłbym o określenie kosztów sterowania jednego obwodu RGB i może jakiś krótki opis jak wygląda samo sterowanie od strony użytkownika (ustawianie wybranych kolorów). Nie mam namyśli "włączanie" danej sceny tylko ustawienie samego koloru.  W eib sterowanie rgb wychodzi trochę kosmicznie cenowo, a bez panela, na samych przyciskach ustawienie scen jest trochę upi.... Gdy w instalacji jest panel to przy odpowiednim nakładzie pracy można to bardzo uprościć np. 3 suwaki w odpowiednich kolorach. Najbardziej sterowanie rgb podoba mi się w lutronie - jednym dotknięciem rysika wyberamy dany kolor.  Może jakiś zrzut ekranu z ustawieniami sceny rgb?

----------


## forumuser

[QUOTE=homiq;4051896
Moim zdaniem sens ma tylko i wyłącznie instalacja o topologii gwiazdy ponieważ jest bardzo przyszłościowa. Wszystkie przewody mamy bezpośrednio doprowadzone do rozdzielnicy i dzięki temu możemy podłączyć praktycznie każdy system.[/QUOTE]

Witam, 
a o ile taka instalacja wychodzi drożej od tradycyjnej (w przybliżeniu)? I czy możesz polecić w okolicach Poznania (to Twoje rewiry, prawda? niestety na nowym forum jakoś nie widać miejscowości...) jakiś elektryków którzy będą wiedzieli o co chodzi o nie skasują za to jak za zboże.

Poza tym mam pytanie do pozostałych forumowiczów:
czy orientujecie się jak w systemach które są wspomniane na początku wygląda kwestia ew. przeprogramowywania systemu, tj. np. zmienianie funkcji przycisków, dodawanie nowych funkcji itp. Wiadomo przecież ze jak już człowiek zacznie mieszkać to wiele spraw "wychodzi w praniu". Czy za każdym razem trzeba wtedy wzywać serwis?

----------


## cegreg

> Witam, 
> Poza tym mam pytanie do pozostałych forumowiczów:
> czy orientujecie się jak w systemach które są wspomniane na początku wygląda kwestia ew. przeprogramowywania systemu, tj. np. zmienianie funkcji przycisków, dodawanie nowych funkcji itp. Wiadomo przecież ze jak już człowiek zacznie mieszkać to wiele spraw "wychodzi w praniu". Czy za każdym razem trzeba wtedy wzywać serwis?


W większości systemów jest tak, że zmianą funkcji poszczególnych przycisków zajmuje się instalator. Użytkownik może zmieniać czasy załączeń, temperaturę, temperatury w poszczególnych okresach/trybach,  ustawiać sceny itp. a nie może zmienić funkcji poszczególnych przycisków. W kilku systemach można utworzyć specjalne przyciski pod tzw. "sceny".  Użytkownik może sobie ustawić wartości poszczególnych obwodów (natężenie oświetlenia, pozycję rolet itp.) następnie długim naciśnięciem klawisza zapamiętać, a krótkim naciśnięciem uruchamic daną scenę. Zazwyczaj jest tak, że homeserwer, czy panel rozszerza uprawnienia użytkownika i znacznie ułatwia zmianę poszczególnych funkcji systemu.

Większość firm, przynajmniej tych z którymi miałem czy mam do czynienia w ramach uruchomienia systemu oferuje kilka zmian programowych.  Zazwyczaj jest tak, że najpierw instalator w porozumieniu z użytkownikiem ustawia funkcję poszczególnych przycisków, czujek itp. Następnie użytkownicy mieszkają, testują i określają swoje potrzeby. Z doświadczenia mogę napisać, że miesiąc testów to minimum. Następnie znowu przyjeżdża instalator zmienia funkcje. Czasami musi przyjechać jeszcze raz. Wtedy dopiero następuje końcowe rozliczenie za system. 
Zazwyczaj jest tak, że rozliczenie za programowanie systemu podzielone jest na dwa etapy. Pierwsze rozliczenie następuje po uruchomieniu systemu, a drugie dopiero po zaakceptowaniu ostatecznej "formy" przez użytkownika.  Dlatego przy podpisaniu umowy ważne jest dla obu stron, aby określić minimalną i maksymalną ilość zmian w systemie.

----------


## odaro

> Dodam że np.z Homiq jako jedyni proponują sterowanie oświetleniem RGBchyba tak to się nazywa!



Verso też to ma

----------


## kamyk68

> Verso też to ma


to ja tego nie wiedziałem na pewno mi w wycenie nie proponowali zbadam to :yes:

----------


## bartekgr

A jak wygląda w gotowych systemach kwestia *sterowania ogrzewaniem*? Temat ciekawy, bo marketingowo wpadający do dwóch klasycznych haseł promujących automatykę (komfort i oszczędność).

Jak to wygląda w praktyce, szczególnie w przypadku pewnie trudnego do regulacji ogrzewania podłogowego? Czy wykorzystywana jest zarówno automatyka pogodowa, jak i instalacja inteligentna? Czy kalibracja systemu długotrwała? I przede wszystkim, czy udaje się osiągnąć efekt, w którym możemy ustawiać temperatury dla poszczególnych pomieszczeń/obiegów i taką temperaturę mamy?

----------


## Paweł Irek

> A jak wygląda w gotowych systemach kwestia *sterowania ogrzewaniem*? Temat ciekawy, bo marketingowo wpadający do dwóch klasycznych haseł promujących automatykę (komfort i oszczędność).


Temat który poruszyłeś jest bardzo szeroki i pewnie często jeszcze będzie dyskutowany, analizowany i opisywany... temat rzeka... 

Ogólnie (pomijając kwestię: histerezy, regulacji proporcjonalno-całkująco-różniczkującej, funkcji pogodowej pieca, bezwładności cieplnej, kubatury pomieszczeń, współczynnika energetycznego domu, kryzowania, rodzaju źródeł ciepła etc.) systemy IB przede wszystkim oferują zarządzanie elektrozaworami tzw. obwodów grzewczych, pracą pieca i pompami.

Obwód grzewczy to w dużym skrócie jeden z odbiorników ciepła energii pochodzącej z pieca, który na ogół jest przeznaczony do ogrzewania jakieś konkretnej części domu. Dzięki systemom IB uzyskuje się możliwość zgodnej z oczekiwaniami użytkownika automatycznej dystrybucji ciepła w konkretnym momencie do konkretnych pomieszczeń. To czy ma to sens czy nie zależy od co najmniej kilku czynników... Pomieszczenia o dużej bezwładności cieplnej (duża kubatura + np. ogrzewanie podłogowe) nie ma specjalnie sensu regulować... choć można się pokusić o drobne regulacje typu 18 odcinamy ciepło... 10 zasilamy (przy tym i tak trzeba manipulować temperaturą dość ostrożnie, bo zbyt głębokie wychłodzenie może też drogo kosztować). Dużo łatwiej regulować w pomieszczeniach mniejszych dobrze izolowanych o malej bezwładności cieplnej, ale to chyba oczywiste... mamy po prostu ciepło w tedy gdy tego potrzebujemy.

Jeśli chodzi o regulację pracy pieca to na ogół automatyka pieców powinna automatycznie dopasowywać charakterystykę efektywnego spalania paliwa do bieżących potrzeb w funkcji takich parametrów jak temperatura wody powracająca do pieca,temperatura panująca na zewnątrz, termostat pokojowy (i takie też jest stanowisko producentów pieców). Systemy IB nie mają w sumie nic więcej do powiedzenia ponieważ o ILE KONSTRUKCJA PIECA pozwala to mogą również pełnić funkcję takiego termostatu (obniżanie temperatury całego domu bo.. jadę gdzieś na weekend, lub podwyższanie bo chcesz aby twoi goście poczuli się naprawdę komfortowo, a osobiście nie jesteś specjalnie ciepłolubny). No i pośrednio poprzez regulację elektrozaworami (zasilając bądź odcinając energię poszczególnym pomieszczeniom w konkretnej sytuacji) mogą regulować temperaturą powrotu, na co piec zwykle reaguje przychylnie w funkcji kosztów. Tutaj system IB powinien polegać na elektronicznych  termostatach i pomiarach temperatury rozlokowanych co najmniej w kilku miejscach domu z możliwością automatycznego ich regulowania np. wg. danego scenariusza czy innego związku logicznego. Bardzo ciekawie robi się przy połączeniu kilku źródeł energii na jedno pomieszczenie. W życiu rzadko spotykane, ale kiedyś widziałem na własne oczy... w tym kraju energia była dość droga, a temperatury średnio roczne trochę wyższe niż w Polsce, ale w Skandynawii też chyba się tak robi.

W przypadku integracji z piecami, rekuperatorami, klimatyzatorami warto wybierać takie modele urządzeń, które maja jakąś możliwość sterowania inną niż ręczna. Bywają na platformach takich urządzeń drogie sterowniki do systemów otwartych lub/i takie które w jakiś sposób przygotowane są na jakieś przyporządkowane do ich trybu pracy proste sygnałowe sterujące (analogowe, stycznikowe, licznikowe). Ze względu na cenę i skuteczną kompatybilność dla większości rozwiązań IB polecam to drugie.

No i to tak, kilka zdań tylko, mam nadzieję, że pomocne.

***

W piśmie "Elektrosystemy" w numerze 4/2010 (nie dawno był wydany ten numer) jest dodatek specjalny o systemach IB. Chyba warto zajrzeć jeśli się chce dowiedzieć czegoś więcej, zwłaszcza że pismo bazuje na artykułach głównie o charakterze technicznym.  

pozdrawiam
PI

----------


## mcc

Widzialem wiele ciekawych odpowiedzi na ten temat. 
Ja zajmujac sie tym zagadnieniem zawodowo moge polecic nastepujacy tandem: KNX i odpowiedni PLC. Do tego Linux MCE i powinno w cenie b. przystepnej zaspokoic potrzeby najbardziej wybrednych. Mamy tutaj mozliwosc zarzadzania prawie wszystkim przy wykorzystaniu wbudowanych algorytmow KNX (z dostosowaniem do warunkow domowych) i otwartych kodow na PLC. 

Znam dosc dobrze wymienione systemy i jesli myslimy o calosci budynku a nie o jego poszczegolnych czesciach to trudno bedzie zrobic lepszy system w cenie w/w, chyba, ze nasze oczekiwania sa bardzo zawezone...

Pzw,
MCC

----------


## odaro

> Widzialem wiele ciekawych odpowiedzi na ten temat. 
> Ja zajmujac sie tym zagadnieniem zawodowo moge polecic nastepujacy tandem: KNX i odpowiedni PLC. Do tego Linux MCE i powinno w cenie b. przystepnej zaspokoic potrzeby najbardziej wybrednych. Mamy tutaj mozliwosc zarzadzania prawie wszystkim przy wykorzystaniu wbudowanych algorytmow KNX (z dostosowaniem do warunkow domowych) i otwartych kodow na PLC. 
> 
> Znam dosc dobrze wymienione systemy i jesli myslimy o calosci budynku a nie o jego poszczegolnych czesciach to trudno bedzie zrobic lepszy system w cenie w/w, chyba, ze nasze oczekiwania sa bardzo zawezone...
> 
> Pzw,
> MCC


A jakie zalety daje połaczenie KNX z PLC nad tylko samym PLC.

Jakie PLC jest odpowiednie do KNX?

----------


## mcc

> A jakie zalety daje połaczenie KNX z PLC nad tylko samym PLC.
> 
> Jakie PLC jest odpowiednie do KNX?


Programowales kiedys PLC? Sprobuj zatem opisac algortym dostosowujacy uklad do specyfiki ogrzewania. Wlasnie tutaj PLC wysiada i trzebaby albo prostego ukladu albo godzin a raczej dni kodowania zeby to zrobic.
Druga opcja to redukcja ceny stycznikow - te uklady sa proste jak budowa cepa, a na KNX kosztuja sporo - PLC jest taniutki w porownaniu.

Jaki PLC - kazdy ktory ma gateway do KNXa.

Pzw,
MCC

----------


## odaro

> Jaki PLC - kazdy ktory ma gateway do KNXa.
> 
> Pzw,
> MCC


Czyli na dzisiaj Wago bo Logo Siemensa to raczej za małe

----------


## bartekgr

Jak wasze poszukiwania systemów inteligentnych w dobrych cenach? Jakieś nowe wnioski? Jak oceniacie czeskiego Inelsa?

----------


## PPiotrek

Witam,

Proponuje również zainteresować się systemem INGENIUM (www.ingenium-system.pl), daje bardzo duże mozliwości konfiguracji, potrafi obsłużyć wiele urządzeń spotykanych w instalacjach domowych a przy tym jest stosunkowo tani.

pozdrawiam
P

----------


## mcc

Zaryzykuje i "stane" z KNXem vs to cudo  :smile:  

Pzw,
MCC

----------


## bartekgr

*@mcc* - pod względem ceny również? O jakim rzędzie wartości mówimy przy instalacjach opartych na tym systemie?

----------


## PPiotrek

Witam,

zgodzę się, że Ingenium może nie wygląda tak super (pod względem wykonania) jak np. system ABB-owski, ale to nie ten rząd cenowy, za kilkanaście tysięcy złotych można mieć na prawdę "wypasioną" instalacje zbudowaną na Ingenium, tymczasem jakikolwiek system zbudowany na KNX to są kwoty rzędu kilkudziesięciu tysięcy złotych.
Jeśli ktoś byłby zainteresowany cennikiem Ingenium to wystarczy z ich strony wysłać maila z taką prośbą to podeślą. Dla chcących bardziej zgłębić temat od strony technicznej, mozna się na stronie zarejestrować, wtedy jest możliwość dostępu do szczegółowych kart katalogowych i technicznych.

pozdrawiam
P

----------


## mcc

Systemy zamkniete to systemy zamkniete. Jesli chcesz miec funkcjonalny system ze wsparciem na nastepne diesiat lat to albo KNX (i inne ugruntowane standardy) albo ? Wlasnie co? Moznaby powiedziec - PLC + modbus i mamy czego dusza zapragnie - ale kto bedzie za 10 lat pamietal kto co tam zakodowal i jak to przeniesc na inny sterownik? Taki dylemat to tez systemy zamkniete - ok dzisiaj kosztuja 10k + instalacja + programowanie - porownywalny knx to ta sama kasa za instalacje i programowanie i kilka, kilkanascie % za sprzet, ktory ma wbudowane algorytmy obslugi wielu elementow i wpsarcie na wieeeele lat.  
Oczywiscie poglad jest - KNX jest drogi - ale to daltego, ze ktos kto pozna KNXowe mozliwosci nie pochamuje sie i np. zapoda sobie przycisk(i) a-la ABB(busch-jager) pri-ON albo cos w tym stylu. Jesli bedziemy operowali na wejsciach binarnych i standardowych przyciskach (jak w wiekszosci systemow zamknietych) to cena bedzie b. podobna a funkcjonalnsci i mozliowsci rozbudowy o niebo wieksze. 
Wybor nalezy do Ciebie. 
Osobiscie nie mam nic przeciwko systemom zamknietym, ale wolalbym aby moi klienci podejmowali decyzje swiadomie. 

Pzw,
MCC

----------


## bartekgr

Czy któryś z Szanownych Forumowiczów próbował porównywać wyceny na system _gotowy_ z systemem opartym na KNX?

----------


## mcc

Masz jakis konkretny przyklad i wymagania?

Pzw,
MCC

----------


## PPiotrek

Witam kolego MCC,
1. wychodzisz z założenia ze standard KNX będzie na wieki wieków amen?, moim zdaniem nie, to że teraz jest to w miarę rozpowrzechniony system nie znaczy że za jakiś czas nie zostanie wprowdzony jakiś nowy, nowocześniejszy, inny. Wystarczy że czołowi producenci sprżetu (np ABB) wdrożą coś nowego i KNX umrze śmiercią naturalną. 
2. nie zgodzę się również że system Ingenium opiera się głównie na przyciskach binarnych, np. Ingenium można zbudować w oparciu o serie paneli dotykowych nie wykorzystując do tego ani jednego tradycyjnego przycisku. 
3. cena, żadna przyzwoita instalacja w oparciu o KNX nie zbliża się nawet cenowo do innych instalacji dedykowanych glównie do domów mieszkalnych (np. do Ingenium), i tego nie uważam za wadę KNX, bo wg mnie KNX to system dla banków/biurowców/hoteli, mimo że da się zrealizować automatykę w domu jednorodzinnym 

pozdrawiam
P

----------


## homiq

> Ja mam takie pytanie do przedstawiciela "homiq" .
> Jestem ciekawy jak u Was wygląda sterowanie RGB. Jeżeli to nie tajemnica, to prosiłbym o określenie kosztów sterowania jednego obwodu RGB i może jakiś krótki opis jak wygląda samo sterowanie od strony użytkownika (ustawianie wybranych kolorów). Nie mam namyśli "włączanie" danej sceny tylko ustawienie samego koloru.  W eib sterowanie rgb wychodzi trochę kosmicznie cenowo, a bez panela, na samych przyciskach ustawienie scen jest trochę upi.... Gdy w instalacji jest panel to przy odpowiednim nakładzie pracy można to bardzo uprościć np. 3 suwaki w odpowiednich kolorach. Najbardziej sterowanie rgb podoba mi się w lutronie - jednym dotknięciem rysika wyberamy dany kolor.  Może jakiś zrzut ekranu z ustawieniami sceny rgb?


Troszkę mnie nie było...   pracy ostatnio sporo i nie mam kiedy zajrzeć.
Co do pytania dot. RGB zrobiłem screenshota kawałka naszego interfacu iPhonowego.

Generalnie z całym szacunkiem dla Panów Odaro i MCC uważam, że nie ma sensu tworzyć kolejnego wątku entuzjastów. Trudno w dzisiejszych czasach w necie znaleźć to co nas interesuje i mając na uwadze osoby, które będą szukały informacji o gotowych systemach, wasza dyskusja będzie dla nich Enigmą, z której nic nie wywnioskują a co gorsza będą szukać dalej i kto wie czy owocnie... Macie doświadczenie, proponuję się podzielić jakąś ciekawostką związaną z wysterowaniem jakieś przydatnej funkcji?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Mytka

> I w Nexo i w Verso jak padnie jednostka centralna to padnie cały system.


A to akurat nie jest prawda :wink: 
Co do Verso pełna zgoda, co do Nexo: system zostal dość ciekawie rozwiązany topograficznie (a dodam że niedawno zdecydowałem się właśnie na instalację tego systemu po dłuuugiej rozkminie oferty systemów dostępnych na naszym rynku) . Sterowanie rolet, oraz gniazd i oświetlenie zostało zdecentralizowane, dzięki autorskiemu pomysłowi ich wysterownia 'przy odbiorniku' przez moduły Tukan łączone przez magistralę Tukan. Bardzo pokrótce pisząc moduły te w momencie awarii 'systemu' czyli powiedzmy jakiegoś problemu z centralą Nexo czy z panelem lcd działają autonomicznie, dzięki czemu rolety nam jeżdżą a światło włącza na tradycyjnych pstryczkach :wink:   To spory atut tego systemu , na który warto zwracać uwagę rozważając zakup danego systemu.
Pozdrawiam :wink:

----------


## bartekgr

*@homiq* - dziękuję za zdyscyplinowanie Szanownych Dyskutantów - tak to *wątek o gotowych systemach za rozsądną cenę* - dla entuzjastów istnieje osobny, luksusowy wątek (link w pierwszym poście)

*@Mytka* - czy ta cecha systemu Nexo, o której piszesz, to cecha wszystkich instalacji Nexo, czy specyficzna twojej? Napisz proszę coś więcej o swoich wrażeniach z użytkowania i instalacji systemu; wady, zalety itp. - społeczeństwo będzie wdzięczne!

----------


## mcc

> Witam kolego MCC,
> 1. wychodzisz z założenia ze standard KNX będzie na wieki wieków amen?, moim zdaniem nie, to że teraz jest to w miarę rozpowrzechniony system nie znaczy że za jakiś czas nie zostanie wprowdzony jakiś nowy, nowocześniejszy, inny. Wystarczy że czołowi producenci sprżetu (np ABB) wdrożą coś nowego i KNX umrze śmiercią naturalną. 
> 2. nie zgodzę się również że system Ingenium opiera się głównie na przyciskach binarnych, np. Ingenium można zbudować w oparciu o serie paneli dotykowych nie wykorzystując do tego ani jednego tradycyjnego przycisku. 
> 3. cena, żadna przyzwoita instalacja w oparciu o KNX nie zbliża się nawet cenowo do innych instalacji dedykowanych glównie do domów mieszkalnych (np. do Ingenium), i tego nie uważam za wadę KNX, bo wg mnie KNX to system dla banków/biurowców/hoteli, mimo że da się zrealizować automatykę w domu jednorodzinnym 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> P


Pozwole sobie jednak wyprostowac Twoje przekonania:

1. ABB jest jedym z czolowych producentow KNXa, a poza nim jest jeszcze ok 200 innych - to o czyms swiadczy

2. Jak najbardziej - a co z kosztami?

3. No i tutaj sie mylisz, jak zreszta wiekszosc, bo wystarczy bedziez zlozony przypadek i systemy zamkniete wymiekaja... Uklony w strone PLC  :smile:

----------


## Misiek12

Drogi kolego MCC, 
Pozwolę sobie na małą polemikę. Myślę, że kolega PPiotrek ma wiele racji. 
Jestem na rynku automatyki domowej wiele lat i przyznam się, że nie znam systemu KNXowego, który zbliżyłby się do systemów "nie-KNXowych" pod względem ceny.
Otwartość systemów KNX jest dyskusyjna, użytkownicy i instalatorzy  faszerowani są agresywnym marketingiem czołowych producentów. Podobnie kilka lat temu było z LONem, dziś już jest BACnet, a użytkownicy LONa mają coraz mniejszy wybór. Z czasem zresztą okazało się, że każdy z producentów miał "trochę inny LON" więc otwartość protokołowa konczyła się albo niebotycznymi kosztami inżynieringu, albo wymianą sterowników.

Co do samego systemu Ingenium - oglądałem ich urządzenia i Twoje twierdzenie o wyjściach binarnych jest zwyczajną nieprawdą. 
Dodatkowo, Ingenium posiada gateway do KNXa, wg mnie mało potrzebny, ale jak widać na Twoim przykładzie, niezbędny do zbijania pseudonaukowych opiii.

Podsumowując, mniej reklam, więcej samodzielnego myślenia!
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## homiq

> A to akurat nie jest prawda
> Co do Verso pełna zgoda, co do Nexo: system zostal dość ciekawie rozwiązany topograficznie (a dodam że niedawno zdecydowałem się właśnie na instalację tego systemu po dłuuugiej rozkminie oferty systemów dostępnych na naszym rynku) . Sterowanie rolet, oraz gniazd i oświetlenie zostało zdecentralizowane, dzięki autorskiemu pomysłowi ich wysterownia 'przy odbiorniku' przez moduły Tukan łączone przez magistralę Tukan. Bardzo pokrótce pisząc moduły te w momencie awarii 'systemu' czyli powiedzmy jakiegoś problemu z centralą Nexo czy z panelem lcd działają autonomicznie, dzięki czemu rolety nam jeżdżą a światło włącza na tradycyjnych pstryczkach  To spory atut tego systemu , na który warto zwracać uwagę rozważając zakup danego systemu.
> Pozdrawiam


W HOMIQ-u podstawowe funkcjonalności też działają bez jednostki centralnej. W przypadku braku komunikacji moduł i/o przekierowuje wejścia na wyjścia autonomicznie. Ludzie często mają obawy dot. tego co się stanie jak padnie - system - jednostka centralna - serwer -  jak zwał tak zwał... generalnie pojawi się awaria, którą usunie serwis. W KNXie jak będzie zwarcie magistrali lub zasilania co da decentralizacja ? Też serwis... Brak prądu, awaria ABS-u w aucie, uszkodzenie łożyska w pralce, martwy telewizor... wszystko to serwis i nie ma w tym nic dziwnego, tak po prostu jest ze sprzętem i trzeba się liczyć z awarią. Ważnym staje się wtedy co to za serwis i jak działa. Swoją drogą mimo takiej szerokiej gamy dostawców KNX jestem ciekaw jak wygląda stan magazynu serwisowego i możliwość dodzwonienia się po 16.00 do serwisanta (o kosztach i cenniku w EUR z przekąsem wspominam).

----------


## mcc

> Drogi kolego MCC, 
> Pozwolę sobie na małą polemikę. Myślę, że kolega PPiotrek ma wiele racji. 
> Jestem na rynku automatyki domowej wiele lat i przyznam się, że nie znam systemu KNXowego, który zbliżyłby się do systemów "nie-KNXowych" pod względem ceny.
> Otwartość systemów KNX jest dyskusyjna, użytkownicy i instalatorzy  faszerowani są agresywnym marketingiem czołowych producentów. Podobnie kilka lat temu było z LONem, dziś już jest BACnet, a użytkownicy LONa mają coraz mniejszy wybór. Z czasem zresztą okazało się, że każdy z producentów miał "trochę inny LON" więc otwartość protokołowa konczyła się albo niebotycznymi kosztami inżynieringu, albo wymianą sterowników.
> 
> Co do samego systemu Ingenium - oglądałem ich urządzenia i Twoje twierdzenie o wyjściach binarnych jest zwyczajną nieprawdą. 
> Dodatkowo, Ingenium posiada gateway do KNXa, wg mnie mało potrzebny, ale jak widać na Twoim przykładzie, niezbędny do zbijania pseudonaukowych opiii.
> 
> Podsumowując, mniej reklam, więcej samodzielnego myślenia!
> Pozdrawiam,


Pozyjemy, zobaczymy. Ja oferuje rozne rozwiazania - w tym te zamkniete, ale do wlasnych zastosowan postawilem na KNX i PLC - a kazdy zrobi co chce.

Przyznasz, ze 200 producentow, ktorzy na szynie sa ze soba kompatybilni to chyba nie malo? Mamy super sensory, stalcje pogodowe, piece, reperkuratory, i inne cuda wyposazone w KNXowe sterowniki prosto z fabryki. Oczywiscie KNX nie jest idealem, ale patrzac na to, ze w USA coraz wiecej go sie sprzedaje, pomimo istaniejacych tam standardow (np kochanego przez nich ZWave'a) mniemam, ze to pewniejsza inwestycja.

Nie napisalem ze tylko KNX ma swoje busowe laczniki, ale przyznasz, ze wiekszosc tylko takie ma. I nadal jestem zdania, ze szkoda mi moich ciezko zarobionych pieniedzy i osobiscie nie pcham sie w rozwiazania, ktore moga byc nierozwojowe. Ile z tych systemow zepniesz z alarmem? Ile z nich zintegrujesz z multiroomem? Dla ilu z nich znajdziesz laczniki wykonane ze szkla? Ile z nich ma regulowana histereze systemow grzewczych? Ile z nich ma mozliwosc dzialania w jedym budynku po bezprzewodowce i powerline?

A'propos myslenia - tak mi sie wydaje, ze od Ciebie bym dostal wycene na na KNXa na 60k, czegos co da sie zrobic za 15k, bo to wlasnie kwestja myslenia ... a nie myslenia jak tu szarpnac klienta na gruba kase...

Pzw,
MCC

----------


## cegreg

> W HOMIQ-u podstawowe funkcjonalności też działają bez jednostki centralnej. W przypadku braku komunikacji moduł i/o przekierowuje wejścia na wyjścia autonomicznie. Ludzie często mają obawy dot. tego co się stanie jak padnie - system - jednostka centralna - serwer -  jak zwał tak zwał... generalnie pojawi się awaria, którą usunie serwis. W KNXie jak będzie zwarcie magistrali lub zasilania co da decentralizacja ? Też serwis... Brak prądu, awaria ABS-u w aucie, uszkodzenie łożyska w pralce, martwy telewizor... wszystko to serwis i nie ma w tym nic dziwnego, tak po prostu jest ze sprzętem i trzeba się liczyć z awarią.


Święta prawda  :smile:  Tylko proszę nie straszyć przyszłych użytkowników  :wink: . Wykonuje instalacje na różnych systemach. Zazwyczaj jest tak, że jak na początku coś nie trafi się "trefnego", to później z tym nie ma problemu. Oczywiście pomijam problemy związane z uruchomieniem instalacji. Nie znam wszystkich systemów, ale na podstawie tych z którymi miałem do czynienia mogę napisać, że awarie są sporadyczne.  W końcu nie ma tu praktycznie wcale elementów mechanicznych, a żywotność styków w wyjściach on/off jest na tyle długa, że pewnie minie kilkanaście lat za nim jakiś "padnie".




> Ważnym staje się wtedy co to za serwis i jak działa. Swoją drogą mimo takiej szerokiej gamy dostawców KNX jestem ciekaw jak wygląda stan magazynu serwisowego i możliwość dodzwonienia się po 16.00 do serwisanta (o kosztach i cenniku w EUR z przekąsem wspominam).


Do tego mam jedna uwagę. Zazwyczaj serwisantem jest instalator. Z doświadczenia pracy w kilku firmach instalacyjnych mogę powiedzieć, że telefony odbierane są tak samo jak w większości firm, które instalują systemy alarmowe, czyli w przybliżeniu 24h  :wink: , siedem dni w tygodniu. Każda firma instalacyjna profesjonalnie podchodząca do klienta zawsze ma na stanie kilka podstawowych elementów danego systemu automatyki, czy alarmowego. Nawet jeżeli instalator nie ma  pewnych urządzeń na stanie to większość dostawców knx wysyła "zapasowe" urządzenia "od ręki".  Oczywiście na urządzenia nietypowe na pewno trzeba poczekać, ale osobiście jeszcze mnie to nie spotkało  :smile:  Stany magazynowe można łatwo sprawdzić, wystarczy zadzwonić do kilku czołowych przedstawicieli knx. Czasami można pomyśleć, czy szykują się na jakiś "elektroniczny" kataklizm...

Odnośnie euro to niestety, przynajmniej połowa polskich dostawców knx sprzedaje po aktualnym kursie euro. Co gorsza jeden z nich po kursie euro skupu dewiz w pewnym banku!! Ale cześć "z nich" sprzedaje w zł bez wpływu na wahania kursu euro.

Pozdrawiam
cg

----------


## cegreg

> Witam kolego MCC,
> ...
> 3. cena, żadna przyzwoita instalacja w oparciu o KNX nie zbliża się nawet cenowo do innych instalacji dedykowanych glównie do domów mieszkalnych (np. do Ingenium), i tego nie uważam za wadę KNX, bo wg mnie KNX to system dla banków/biurowców/hoteli, mimo że da się zrealizować automatykę w domu jednorodzinnym 
> ....


Jestem ciekawy skąd ta opinia. Przecież KNX jest właśnie przeznaczony do domów jednorodzinnych, apartamentów czy rezydencji. Natomiast do biurowców raczej stosuje się trochę inne systemy (BacNet, Lon itp.). Chociaż często łączy się "systemy biurowe" z knx. Oczywiście knx jest trochę droższy od innych systemów i wcale go nie uważam za jednego słusznego systemu. Ale jak czytam takie wypowiedzi, to... [cenzura]  :smile:  

Oprócz knx mogę polecić przynajmniej z pięć innych dobrych systemów i to nie tylko zachodnie. Każdy ma w sobie coś godnego uwagi, każdy ma swoje zalety i wady. 
Uważam, że bez sensu jest krytykowanie czegoś, czego tak na prawdę się nie zna. Raczej wątpię, aby takie podejście w tym wątku skusiło potencjalnych użytkowników do kupna Twojego systemu.  Zamiast obrzucać niesłusznie błotem inne systemy proponuję, abyś w skrócie rzeczowo opisał swój system. Z podaniem jego możliwość, wad, zalet itp. Na pewno dla czytających ten wątek będzie to dużo bardziej wartościowe.

Pozdrawiam
cg

----------


## robja

Witam,
Ja mam u siebie system eHouse strona producenta http://www.isys.pl/ system działa ponad 5 lat bezproblemowo.
Jak badałem rynek to taniej już się nie dało. 

Głównymi elementami systemu  są sterowniki pokojowe (do sterowania całym pomieszczeniem), dodatkowo jest alarm, sterownik rolet, sterownik kotłowni jak ktoś zamierza tym też sterować. Przede wszystkim nie płaci się za jeden włącznik tylko za cały sterownik (12wejść cyfrowych, 8 pomiarowych, 24 wyjścia)

RoomManager - Sterownik pokojowy jest dość interesujący bo pozwala na lokalne sterowanie pilotem podczerwieni Sony (wszystkie funkcje sterownika). Dodatkowo można go nauczyć kodów steruących sprzętu HIFI, TV, itd i sterować tym sprzętem jak z pilota uniwersalnego. System współpracuje z pecetem i można samemu pisać własne algorytmy sterujące na PC analizując pliki logów i znaczniki włączonych wyjść wejść itd.
Można też sterować odtwarzaniem muzyki z winampa przez pilota.

Do sterowania poza pilotem można sterować tekstowo z PC, można utworzyć Wizualizację i sterowanie graficzne na PC, tablecie, panelach dotykowych ściennych itd.
System pozwala też na sterowanie z telefonu komórkowego, czy PDA (tekstowo) aplikacja Java Mobile przez SMS, eMail, BlueTooth, Wifi.
Dodatkowo jest oprogramowanie na Windows Mobile do wizualizacji i sterowania graficznego online przez WiFi, Lan, Internet oraz sterowania przez SMS, eMail.
Są dołączone skrypty do sterowania z przeglądarek na kilka sposobów (graficznie i textowo).

Z tego co czytałem ostatnio na stronie to mają też wersję Ethernetową.

Najlepsze dla mnie jest otwartość systemu przez współpracę z PC i możliwość interakcji z systemem przez pisanie programików i algorytmów do sterowania domem. Uruchomienie dowolnego zdarzenia polega na wgraniu pliczku ze zdarzeniem do katalogu kolejki.

Instalacja może być totalnie zdecentralizowana Sterownik + przekaźniki zainstalowane w pomieszczeniu sterowanym - zyski na instalację, robotę, przewody 230V parokrotne

Szczerze polecam

----------


## cegreg

> Ja mam u siebie system eHouse strona producenta http://www.isys.pl system działa ponad 5 lat bezproblemowo.
> Jak badałem rynek to taniej już się nie dało. 
> ...


Taka mała uwaga nie na temat. Proponuję producentowi "przekazać", żeby zlecił zrobienie strony jakiemuś profesjonaliście - wygląda jak z początku lat 90. Gdybym był klientem, to na pewno nie wzbudziłaby u mnie zaufania  :wink:  Podobnie z pozycjonowaniem, pozycjonowanie w stopce działało kilka lat temu, teraz za to można dostać filtr albo bana od google.

Wracając do tematu...
Przy tego typu produktach cena nie jest największą kartą przetargową  :wink: . "Producentowi" proponuję popracować nad interfejsem graficznym systemu pokazywanym na stronie. W tym wątku można zobaczyć przykładową profesjonalnie wykonaną grafikę z systemu homiq.

Skoro system działa już 5 lat, to może jakieś zdjęcia... ? Jakiś opis wad, zalet, wrażeń z użytkowania?

Pozdrawiam
cg

----------


## kamyk68

Ja tam nic mówił nie będę ale jakby nie patrzeć mam okablowany domek pod systemik ufff :wink: 

Trochę mnie to kosztowało ściemniał nie będę (nie chodzi tylko o kasę :wink: )

----------


## robja

> Taka mała uwaga nie na temat. Proponuję producentowi "przekazać", żeby zlecił zrobienie strony jakiemuś profesjonaliście - wygląda jak z początku lat 90. Gdybym był klientem, to na pewno nie wzbudziłaby u mnie zaufania  Podobnie z pozycjonowaniem, pozycjonowanie w stopce działało kilka lat temu, teraz za to można dostać filtr albo bana od google.
> 
> Wracając do tematu...
> Przy tego typu produktach cena nie jest największą kartą przetargową . "Producentowi" proponuję popracować nad interfejsem graficznym systemu pokazywanym na stronie. W tym wątku można zobaczyć przykładową profesjonalnie wykonaną grafikę z systemu homiq.
> 
> Skoro system działa już 5 lat, to może jakieś zdjęcia... ? Jakiś opis wad, zalet, wrażeń z użytkowania?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> cg


Co do strony wizualnej producenta to różne są gusta, mi zupełnie nie leży strona homiq - na PDA (800x480) wogóle nic nie widać, więc też proszę przekazać producentowi, że takie urządzenia już powstały jakiś czas temu i połowa społeczności z nich korzysta. Może strona isys panu się nie podoba nie znaczy jednak, że pana gust jest wzorcowy. 
Co do pozycjonowania to strona Inteligentny Dom, Inteligentny Budynek eHouse na hasło Inteligentny dom jest dziś na 29 pozycji a homiq jeszcze 3 strony dalej nie było śladów. nie chciało mi się szukać do końca listy wyników wyszukiwania. Jak widać dla google strony proste i przeźroczyste są więcej warte niż upakowane sztuczkami pozycjonerskimi.

Wracając do tematu:

Jestem bardzo zadowolony  z systemu eHouse. Sam kładłem sobie instalację, spinałem system  i była to moja pierwsza instalacja tego typu co więcej pierwszy dom więc oczywiście popełniłem kilka błędów i przeoczeń na etapie projektowania i instalacji. Jednak dzięki otwartości systemu poprawiam to softwarowo własnym oprogramowaniem które wykonuje dodatkowe algorytmy na PC i uruchamia zdarzenia z systemu. 
Co prawda jestem programistą, ale i bez tego uruchomienie zdarzenia jest tak proste jak skopiowanie pliku do określonego katalogu. Każdy może po miesiącu nauki programowania napisać "analizator logów i stanu systemu" i uruchamiać dowolne zdarzenia systemowe z PC, panela graficznego czy tableta. Za swój system w wersji komfortowej (10 sterowników pokojowych, sterownik kotłowni, centralnego ogrzewania i rekuperatora, alarm z powiadomieniem GSM, sterownik rolet) zapłaciłem poniżej 15tys. System już dawno mi się zwrócił ze względu na sterowanie ogrzewaniem z kominka z płaszczem wodnym i dgp, kolektorami słonecznymi i rekuperacją. Dla orientacji dodam, mam dom o powierzchni mieszkalnej ok 150m2. Napewno jak bym kupił system w postaci "czarnej skrzynki" bez możliwości "wpięcia się" i sterowania z poza systemu nie byłbym tak zadowolony gdyż parę pomysłów wyszło po 2 sezonach od wprowadzenia się do domu.

Co do hardware'u sterowników pokojowych mają one 24 wyjścia do włączania  przekaźników  (wlączania urządzeń elektrycznych, oświetlenia, gniazdek) i 12 wejść cyfrowych (włączniki, czujniki) oraz 8 pomiarowych (czujniki temp, światla itd). Stosując taki sterownik na jedno pomieszczenie miałem  bardzo duży zapas wejść, wyjść i porozciągałem cały zapas w różne miejsca w ramach 1 pomieszczenia (pełna decentralizacja razem z szafkami na przekaźniki). Już parę razy okazało się to zbawienne i ocaliło mnie przed remontem jak żona zachciała sobie kinkiecik czy 3 lampki w kuchni "na cito". Dodatkowo zaoszczędziłem na przewodach 230V ze 3-4 razy i na kosztach robocizny w stosunku do tego jak bym wszystko sprowadzał do jednej rozdzielni. Nie miałem jeszcze żadnych awarii systemu więc jestem bardzo zadowolony. 

Nie zamierzam otwarcie upubliczniać żadnych zdjęć, schematów mojego domu bo nie wiadomo kto je ogląda (nie każdy ma czyste intencje). Dzisiaj przestępcy  nie muszą już ruszać się z domu by prowadzić "badania i obserwacje" - wystarczy wpisać nazwisko potencjalnej ofiary w google  :smile:  bo każdy się wszystkim chwali w internecie na naszej klasie, facebooku i innych forach itd. Ja nawet nie zainstalowałem tabliczki jaka agencja monitoruje mój dom.

Co do zdjęć systemu wizualizacji i sterowania graficznego Ehouse z pda pc i przeglądarek, to na stronie producenta znajduje się galeria. Dodatkowo na blogu eHouse - Inteligentny Dom, Inteligentny Budynek , Blog Systemu  są zrzuty ekranów z aplikacji do Wizualizacji i sterowania graficznego online na platformach Windows Mobile, Windows XP..7., oraz sterowania graficznego i tekstowego z przeglądarki WWW na parę sposobów. Obrazy do wizualizacji i sterowania graficznego tworzy się indywidualnie dla każdego projektu instalacji w aplikacji CorelDraw (można to zrobić samemu przy pomocy oprogramowania dołączonego do systemu i makr VB w CorelDraw do exportu widoków do paru metod wizualizacji.

Systemem można sterować zdalnie na parę sposobów np standardowym pilotem SONY, dowolnym PDA, Smartphonem, Touchphonem, telefonem komórkowym  z systemem Windows Mobile lub przez Java Mobile. Można też sterować sprzętem HiFi, Tv, Sat przez wysyłanie sygnałów pilota. U mnie na przykład zaprogramowałem w terminarzu, że na bajkę włącza się TV i gaszą światła w pokojach dziecinnych o 19  :smile: .

Nie trzeba też wstawać z fotela i podejść do drogiego i pięknego panela wbudowanego w ścianę 10 metrów dalej żeby skorzystać z "inteligencji budynku"  :smile: .

----------


## homiq

Robja...   wydaję mi się, że nie zrozumiałeś sensu istnienia tego tematu. Twój post powinien trafić do działu ogłoszenia z tematem "najlepszy na świecie"
Faktycznie funkcja typu :
"U mnie na przykład zaprogramowałem w terminarzu, że na bajkę włącza się TV i gaszą światła w pokojach dziecinnych o 19"
 jest rewelacyjna. Szczególnie jak przyjedziesz do domu ze śpiącym dzieckiem w aucie i przenosząc je do łóżka gasi się światło i włącza się TV..., i tysiąc podobnych zdarzeń, które z miejsca eliminują tego typu "filmową" opowiastkę.

Tymczasem odpuść bo szukający rozwiązań w tym wątku są rozsądni.

----------


## robja

odpowiedziałem na proste pytanie cegreg więc proponuje skończyć z tym jadem, 
O ile zrozumiałem te forum nie jest zatytułowane "*homiq i towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji*" więc proszę a zachowanie chociaż odrobiny przyzwoitości i konstruktywności. 

Oczywiście że będziecie się reklamować ale zachowajcie odrobinę umiaru i formy.
 Dajcie też ludziom, którzy to czytają wybrać I nie wrzucajcie podobnych pyskówek na forum.

----------


## ryciek

Robja - przecież to od razu widać, że jesteś producentem albo osobą prcującą dla producenta isys, więc po co ta ściema. Słowa forumowicza z kilkoma postami są moim zdaniem mało wiarygodne, a tym bardziej, ta reklama i jeszcze próba pozycjonowania. 
Skoro ten system już działa to czemu się nim nie pochwalić. W końcu klient jakoś musi go zobaczyć i się do niego przekonać.
Tak czy inaczej to wielkie uznanie za Wasz pomysł na inteligentny dom. Po szybkiej lekutrze mogę tylko napisać, że trochę pracy zostało w to włożone. Jako osoba związana hobbystycznie i zawodowo z tą branżą bardzo się cieszę, że przynajmniej w tej dziedzienie w porównaniu do zachodu nie zostajemy w tyle.

----------


## robja

Dobra ryciek, namówiłeś mnie więc dołączam parę zdjęć.

Jak już pisałem sam to instalowałem więc amatorszczyznę widać gołym okiem  :smile: . 
Zdecydowanie takich zdjęć nie traktowałbym jako referencja dla klientów firmy zajmującej się takimi instalacjami profesjonalnie. 

Tak wygląda lokalne okablowanie jednego pomieszczenia. W pomarańczowej skrzynkce znajduje się moduł przekaźników włączający wszystkie urządzenia elektryczne. W czarnej skrzynce będzie sterownik RoomManager (docelowo zasłonienty przyciemnianą szybką przepuszczającą podczerwień).
Rozprowadzenie przewodów automatyki po pomieszczeniu
Inne pomieszczenia
Rozprowadzenie przewodów automatyki po pomieszczeniu 2
Rozprowadzenie przewodów automatyki po pomieszczeniu 3

Całe sterowanie kotłownią kotłem, kominkiem, kolektorami, rekuperatorem, zasobnikiem CO/CWU, ogrzewaniem centralnym
Sterownik CO



Zdjęcia są wielkie i nie mam czasu ich obrabiać poza tym tutaj niestety nie można dodać zdjęć z dysku i dodawanie jest bardzo upierdliwe i się nie mieszczą (obcina je o 70% bez możliwości obejrzenia całego zdjęcia)
 więc wrzucę resztę na bloga eHouse 

Inteligentny dom eHouse myślę że w poniedziałek

----------


## Spartankaa

> Ja osobiście też interesowałem się dwoma firmami tu wymienionymi .Nexwell i Onninen.Byli u mnie Panowie z Nexwella z miniaturką systemu (tzw prezentacja).Działanie obu systemów podobne cenowo Onninen chyba lepszy(raczej tańszy w zakupie )co do jakości obu nie mam pojęcia chciałbym zdecydować si ę wkrótce


*kamyk68* - czy za taka pierwsza wizyte i prezentacje sie placi?

----------


## homiq

W naszej firmie dzielimy się wiedzą bezpłatnie. 

Trzeba pamiętać, że sposób funkcjonowania systemu to połowa sukcesu.
Bardzo ważna jest funkcjonalność elektryczna budynku a z nią podąża wiele wytycznych (przewody, lokalizacje, praktyka itd.).

Opracowanie dotyczące możliwości HOMIQ-a  (wersja beta) :
http://www.homiq.com/wybor_mozliwosci_homiq.pdf


pozdrawiam

----------


## Spartankaa

Czy to koniecznie trzeba robic w trakcie budowy? To moja pierwsza budowa, pierwszy dom i tak jak teraz mysle to wydaje mi sie, ze takie rzeczy ( tzn okreslenie tego co chcialabym miec "ulepszone"  poprzez taki system ) latwiej bedzie mi wskazac jak troszke w tym domu pomieszkam. Tylko czy wtedy nie bedzie sie to wizalo z "malym remontem" aby to zainstalowac?

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Czy to koniecznie trzeba robic w trakcie budowy? To moja pierwsza budowa, pierwszy dom i tak jak teraz mysle to wydaje mi sie, ze takie rzeczy ( tzn okreslenie tego co chcialabym miec "ulepszone"  poprzez taki system ) latwiej bedzie mi wskazac jak troszke w tym domu pomieszkam. Tylko czy wtedy nie bedzie sie to wizalo z "malym remontem" aby to zainstalowac?


Kwestia o którą pytasz jest bardzo istotna. Z zasady funkcje systemu automatyki można modyfikować pod czas jego użytkowania. Na ogół systemy pozwalają też na dokładanie funkcjonalności i poszerzanie jego możliwości (przynajmniej w przypadku systemu który promuję tak jest). Jest tylko jedno ale: przygotowana infrastruktura, czyli okablowanie strukturalne i modyfikacje w instalacji pozwalające na późniejsze poszerzanie zasobów systemu. Jeśli instalacja elektryczna zrobiona z głową zostanie ułożona typowo centralnie to właściwie możliwości co do wyboru systemu i jago możliwości są bardzo rozbudowane. Niestety ta opcja jest bardzo pracochłonna i dość kosztowna. Można też przygotować klasyczną instalację przygotowując dodatkowo bogatą infrastrukturę przewodów magistralnych oraz pogłębione puszki instalacyjne i można cieszyć się możliwościami w przybliżeniu około 1/3 rozwiązań autoamtyki domowej funkcjonującej teraz na rynku (takie przedsięwzięcie jest dużo mniej kosztowne ale lepiej aby ta infrastruktura już była przygotowana pod jakiś konkretny system z uwzględnieniem przystosowania do innego działającego na podobnej zasadzie). Teoretycznie najmniej wymagają systemy bezprzewodowe.. ale z tego co się orientuję są one na ogół deklasowane przez rozwiązania magistralne głównie pod względem możliwości i stabilności pracy.  

Trzeba też rozróżnić kwestię zasobów systemu od jego możliwości jego konfiguracji i modyfikacji. Jeśli z góry wiemy co na pewno będzie przydatne to właściwie od razu można wdrażać zarówno zasoby i funkcje. (Zasoby odróżniam od funkcji... bo funkcje można modyfikować a dokładanie nie uwzględnionych  zasobów to już faktycznie remonciki, protezy i kombinowanie).

----------


## Paweł Irek

> *kamyk68* - czy za taka pierwsza wizyte i prezentacje sie placi?


Nie u nas... Za wstępny kosztorys również się nie płaci... jak również (za mam nadzieję) dobrą poradę i sugestię...

----------


## kamyk68

> *kamyk68* - czy za taka pierwsza wizyte i prezentacje sie placi?



Ze mnie nikt opłat nie pobierał :wiggle:  Ale jeśli któraś z firm chciałaby od Ciebie kaskę za prezentację to ja bym gonił i jeszcze psem poszczuł :wink:

----------


## kamyk68

> Czy to koniecznie trzeba robic w trakcie budowy? To moja pierwsza budowa, pierwszy dom i tak jak teraz mysle to wydaje mi sie, ze takie rzeczy ( tzn okreslenie tego co chcialabym miec "ulepszone"  poprzez taki system ) latwiej bedzie mi wskazac jak troszke w tym domu pomieszkam. Tylko czy wtedy nie bedzie sie to wizalo z "malym remontem" aby to zainstalowac?




Masz rację to byłoby najlepsze (nawet o tym nie pomyślałem)pomieszkać i dopiero :wink:  Np. u mnie to wyszło tyle tych kabelków że ja sobie nie jestem w stanie wyobrazić jak można byłoby to zrobić w póżniejszym etapie(może można )

----------


## Spartankaa

> Ze mnie nikt opłat nie pobierał Ale jeśli któraś z firm chciałaby od Ciebie kaskę za prezentację to ja bym gonił i jeszcze psem poszczuł


Kurcze, bedzie problem bo psa juz nie mamy  :Smile: 

Ale w razie co pozycze te dwie czekoladki ze zdjecia po lewej  :Smile:

----------


## Spartankaa

A ma ktos takie bezprzewodowe cuda?

http://www.xcomfort.pl/instalbezprz.php

Spodobala mi sie opcja ustawiania wlacznikow bez kabli....

----------


## kamyk68

> A ma ktos takie bezprzewodowe cuda?
> 
> http://www.xcomfort.pl/instalbezprz.php
> 
> Spodobala mi sie opcja ustawiania wlacznikow bez kabli....




Ja takich nie mam ale pewnie jak wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy :wink:

----------


## magicc

> A ma ktos takie bezprzewodowe cuda?
> 
> http://www.xcomfort.pl/instalbezprz.php
> 
> Spodobala mi sie opcja ustawiania wlacznikow bez kabli....


ja takie coś mam... W sumie bardzo fajny system. Co prawda nie ma jakiś bardzo wydziwianych systemów, ale sceny świetlne, temp. i inne bajerysą
Jakby co służę pomocą

----------


## Spartankaa

masz PW zatem  :Smile:

----------


## Genelec

Aby naświetlić proces wyboru, procesu instalacyjnego i eksploatacji systemu opiszę swój przypadek. Z góry zastrzegam, że system o którym powiem to mój wybór i proszę zwrócić uwagę na to, że każdy ma swoje wymagania a mój wybór nie musi pasować komuś innemu.

Prawie trzy lata temu podjęliśmy decyzję o zakupie domu od dewelopera. Byliśmy trochę nieprzygotowani do tematu co zaowocowało wieloma nieprzespanymi nocami w celu nadrobienia zaległości…ale się udało :). 

Zacząłbym od początku a mianowicie od definicji. System domu inteligentnego wcale nie jest inteligentny… to tylko rozwiązanie spinające większość domowych systemów (o ile ma to oczywiście sens) i umożliwiający wzajemne korelacje i interakcje. 

Wychodząc z tego założenia wyspecyfikowałem podstawowe obszary które będę oceniał i które sa dla mnie ważne. I tak doszedłem do wniosku, że dla mnie najważniejsze sa trzy rzeczy: funkcjonalność, estetyka (zarówno interfejsu jak i urządzeń), oraz cena rozwiązania (po prostu w moim zasięgu). Na tym etapie technikalia nie mają nic do rzeczy.

FUNKCJONALNOŚĆ SYSTEMU
Po rozlicznej lekturze wyspecyfikowałem swoje potrzeby co do funkcjonalności:
1.	Sterowanie oświetleniem (wł/wył, RGB, sceny świetlne)
2.	Sterowanie roletami
3.	Sterowanie ogrzewaniem i klimatyzacją
4.	Sterowanie alarmem
5.	Sterowanie furtką (sprzęgnięte z wideodomofonem), oraz bramą wjazdową… garażu jeszcze nie mam więc to temat na przyszłość :)
6.	Sterowanie nawadnianiem ogrodu

To na początek… Rozbudowa powinna umożliwiać
1.	Podgląd z kamer
2.	Sterowanie automatyka basenu (jak powstanie…i w chwili obecnej jeżeli powstanie)
3.	Sterowanie bramą wjazdową
4.	Sterowanie i integracja z innymi urządzeniami, które mogą się u mnie w domu pojawić (bardziej jako możliwości niż funkcjonalność)

Na tym etapie założyłem, że system audio typu multi room jest stratą pieniędzy (bo koszty z jego zakupu są niewspółmierne do inwestycji….taniej kupić po prostu dobry sprzęt do każdego pomieszczenia z osobna…. ale do tego wątku jeszcze wrócę)

Jeszcze bardzo ważna kwestia…. ESTETYKA i PROSTOTA OBSŁUGI!!! Moja małżonka jest anty technologiczna i wybierając ten system konsultowałem się z nią i miała też swój udział w wyborze rozwiązania (to miało nam uprościć a nie skomplikować życie). Co do estetyki..wywaliliśmy sporo pieniędzy na architekta wnętrz, na ceramikę, wystrój nie po to, żeby oszpecać ściany (mamy dość nowoczesne wnętrza i w związku z tym to było dla nas ważne). O dzieci się w tym przypadku nie martwiłem bo one bez instrukcji każdy system skutecznie rozpracują :).
PROCES POSZUKIWANIA

Zaczęło się przeglądanie Internetu, dzwonienie po firmach, umawianie spotkań… Powiem szczerze, że wrażenia miałem zupełnie różne… od pozytywnych gdzie ktoś słuchał czego oczekujemy i pełnił rolę doradcy…do kiepskich…. Gdzie ktoś zakładał, że lepiej wie niż my co będzie fajne i ważne w naszym domu z próbą lekkiego sterowania i „naciągania” po mega niepozytywne, gdzie ktoś nas po prostu olewał i robił tylko wycenę na jednej kartce zakładając, że nas na takie rozwiązanie nie stać.

I tutaj okazało się, że ile różnych systemów, tyle rozwiązań…. Każdy zachwalał coś innego, każdy system miał wady i zalety…. a różnice w cenach były porażające. Mam to szczęście, że jestem dość mocno zorientowany w rozwiązaniach technicznych i prowadzeniu projektów (informatycznych.. bo to mój zawód) i dlatego mogłem podejść do tematu analitycznie.

Zacząłem od analizy funkcjonalności, zakresu na dziś i późniejszych możliwości rozbudowy. Potem przyjrzałem się architekturze systemu (z racji zawodu wykluczyłem wszystkie rozwiązania… nawet bez oglądania, gdzie domem miałby mi sterować PCet)… obejrzałem urządzenia, grafikę, warunki i sposób przygotowania instalacji i oczywiście ceny.

Obejrzałem kilka różnych systemów:
1.	EIB/KNX
2.	XComfort
3.	Homer
4.	Nexus czy Nexwel..czy jakoś tak…nie pamiętam (jak coś przekręcę to z góry przepraszam)

W pierwszej kolejności stawiałem na rynkowe rekiny kierując się marką (ponieważ piec wybrałem porządny, armaturę i ceramikę też… to poszedłem za ciosem).

EIB/KNX Okazał się bardzo rozbudowanym systemem umożliwiającym rozbudowę w przyszłości, integrującym wiele (i coraz więcej zdaje się) systemów. Zaletą w tym przypadku miało być wykonanie okablowania które wymagało mniej przewodów. Okazało się jednak, że te mniej przewodów to nie jest aż tak strasznie mniej (bo trzeba i tak podzielić obwody na poszczególne pomieszczenia, funkcje, itd.) a powaliła mnie trochę cena. Na cenę dość mocno wpływało kilka rzeczy: 
a)	każdy obwód sterowany wymaga dodatkowego urządzenia adresowalnego, które kosztuje jakieś 300-400 zł (to ceny sprzed 2 lat więc teraz mogą być inne)
b)	bardzo wysokie ceny za panele dotykowe (a jeden taki chciałem mieć), dość drogie panele z przyciskami i wyświetlaczem (nie pamiętam jak się one fachowo nazywają)…oczywiście mówię tutaj o urządzeniach ładnych, które wyglądają a nie będą straszyć na ścianach.
c)	Jeszcze jedna rzecz mnie troszkę odrzuciła… interfejs komunikacyjny na panelu dotykowym. Miałem wrażenie jakby robił to „inżynier” …z tego co się potem dowiedziałem to jest możliwość pewnej konfiguracji i jego zmiany..ale to co widziałem średnio mi się podobało (mojej małżonce zresztą też)

XComfort. Najpierw myślałem, że technologia bezprzewodowa będzie fajna, ale po pierwsze okazało się, że jest drożej w przypadku pojedynczych urządzeń (byłem przed wykonaniem instalacji więc nie byłem postawiony pod ścianą) a po drugie szybko okazało się, że pewnych rzeczy nie można tam zrobic. Teraz nie pamiętam, ale było tam trochę ograniczeń różnego rodzaju. Interfejs komunikacyjny taki sobie… panelu dotykowego nie mieli i w tamtym momencie miałem informacje, że niedługo będzie w ofercie (bo chyba teraz coś tam mają)

Homer. Tak… szczerze mówiąc znalazłem ten system przez przypadek… znajomy mi o tym powiedział… Okazało się, że w mojej okolicy jest firma, która produkuje tego typu rozwiązania a w zasadzie jak się potem okazało „szyje” takie systemy na miarę. Przyznam się szczerze, że dość nieufnie i sceptycznie podchodziłem do tematu nieznanego na rynku rozwiązania. Na spotkaniu i prezentacji systemu okazało się, że właścicielem firmy jest przemiły młody człowiek, który podchodzi do tematu bardzo profesjonalnie. Okazało się, że sprzedaje i kompleksowo wdraża swój własny, autorski system. Obejrzałem rozwiązanie i byłem naprawdę miło zaskoczony. To co mi się podobało (niektórzy mogą się uśmiechać) to ładny i czytelny interfejs, łatwość i intuicyjność obsługi (który bardzo przypadł do gustu mojej małżonce). System został oparty o sterowniki przemysłowe, oraz oprogramowanie autorskie. W ofercie miał panele dotykowe, oraz panele z przyciskami i wyświetlaczem. 
Jeżeli chodzi o funkcjonalność to okazało się, że ma bardzo duże możliwości. System posiada architekturę rozproszona co oznacza, że awaria jednego z elementów zabiera nam tylko kawałek funkcjonalności…reszta działą…Rodzajów modułów było do wyboru od cholery. Mankamentem z mojego punktu widzenia był fakt, że rozwiązanie jest autorskie, szyte pod konkretne potrzeby (funkcjonalność, interfejs), oraz system jest w architekturze gwiazdy na każde piętro (droższe okablowanie…ale okazało się, że nie tak strasznie). Okazało się, że dostaję 10 lat gwarancji na sterowniki, 3 lata gwarancji na panel dotykowy, oraz przyciski…oraz komplet oprogramowania (w przypadku gdybyśmy się nie polubili zawsze ktokolwiek mógłby mi to wgrać do sterownika). W sumie zadecydowało na raz kilka rzeczy… estetyka interfejsu i urządzeń, prostota obsługi, możliwości rozbudowy i podziału wdrożenia na etapy, oraz cena rozwiązania. Co do ceny to nie była ona powalająco niska… system swoje kosztuje, ale na końcu porównywałem go głównie z EIB/KNX i wyszedł on ok. 40% taniej przy takiej samej… a miejscami ciekawszej funkcjonalności. Dość długo się wahałem ze względu na ryzyko współpracy z małą firmą…ale decyzja była na tak. Podpisaliśmy umowę.

Okazało się, że dostanę dodatkowo:
- komunikację głosową (system gada co się dzieje)
- Aktualna prognozę pogody (bardzo dokładną)
- oświetlenie awaryjne led


Nexus czy Nexwel

Obejrzałem system dość pobieżnie, ponieważ nie za bardzo podobał mi się interfejs (nie chciałem wieszać Windowsa na ścianie), oraz konstrukcja w postaci „centrali” z podpiętymi ekranami.  System też miał na owe czasy sporo ograniczeń i nie realizowałby części z zakładanej funkcjonalności. Dlatego wiem o nim najmniej i niewiele o nim napiszę (z tego co wiem to tez się rozwijają więc opisywanie braków nie ma tutaj sensu (bo to dane sprzed 2 lat)

----------


## Genelec

PROCES WDROŻENIA

Wstęp:
Okazało się, że mogę powierzyć producentowi/wykonawcy cały proces łącznie z wykonaniem okablowania i dla wygody tak też zrobiliśmy.

Projekt
Najpierw został wyspecyfikowany szczegółowy projekt instalacji uwzględniający następujące instalacje:
1.	Elektryczna (gniazda, światło) z uwzględnieniem wszystkich zabezpieczeń, itd. Zarówno w środku domu, na elewacjach jak i oświetlenie ogrodu.
2.	Ethernet (sieć komputerowa, przesyłanie filmów/muzyki, komunikacja urządzeń Inteligentnego domu)…w tym wi-fi i dostęp do internetu
3.	TV/SAT 
4.	Alarmowa
5.	Kamer dozoru
6.	Nagłośnienie – miałem to gdzieś, ale zbudowałem coś na kształt radiowęzła w celu muzyczki w kibelku i w kuchni, oraz komunikacji z systemem Inteligentnego domu, oraz domofonem (w sumie wideodomofonem, ale przynajmniej słychać w całym domu, że ktoś dzwoni).
7.	Pozostałe (rolety, nawadnianie, itp.)


Kable

Umówiliśmy się, że robimy instalację nadmiarową pod przyszłe zastosowania. Kosztowało to trochę ale z punktu widzenia na dzisiaj nie żałuję ani jednej wydanej złotówki bo jak muszę coś podłączyć to kable już mam. Na początku przeraziła mnie ilość kabli, kabelków, kabeleczków…ale okazało się, że gdzieś to poupychali tak, że można jeszcze obrazki i szafki na ścianie powiesić :)… Instalacja trwała 3 tygodnie, ale na koniec kable zbiegły się w dwóch szafkach podtynkowych i w jednym racku (sprzęt sieciowy). Poszło gładko… do tego dostałem porządnie wykonaną dokumentację zdjęciową instalacji (co było miłym zaskoczeniem). Przy wykończeniu wnetrz doceniłem jak jest ona wazna :)


Uruchomienie

Pod koniec wykańczania domu wjechała ekipa i w ciągu kilku dni uruchomiła cały system. Byłem pod wrażeniem, chociaż było kilka drobnych problemów (na szczęście rozwiązanych bardzo szybko).

Eksploatacja

Po ok. 2 miesiącach pozmienialiśmy troszkę niektóre funkcje (mieliśmy to zagwarantowane w cenie) i tak działa to do dzisiaj. Wykonawca dość szybko zareagował na nasze sugestie i prośby. Przez 1,5 roku eksploatacji nie mam z tym systemem problemów. Wszystko działa tak jak założyliśmy. 

Rozbudowa

To w przyszłości.. na razie „liżemy rany” po wykończeniu domu i przeprowadzce ponieważ pociągnęło nas to strasznie po kieszeni.

Podsumowanie

Ja trafiłem dobrze… w trakcie prac okazało się, że nie potrzebnie obawiałem się niektórych aspektów współpracy. Z tej perspektywy mogę śmiało powiedzieć, że liczą się zawsze da elementy i takiej kolejności jak napiszę:
1.	Wykonawca
2.	Rozwiązanie

Wykonawca jest często pomijany w tych rozważaniach a jest chyba najbardziej istotnym elementem udanego wdrożenia, założonej przez nas funckjonalności i spokojnej eksploatacji.

Chciałbym jeszcze dodać, że jeżeli ktokolwiek zastanawia się nad tego typu instalacją niech nie wierzy sprzedawcą, że taki system ma ekonomiczne uzasadnienie…. Otóż nie ma :). Z mojego punktu widzenia liczyło się bezpieczeństwo i komfort użytkowania. Owszem..pewnie koszty eksploatacyjne sa mniejsze (trudno mi powiedzieć, gdyż system mam od początku)..ale ile można oszczędzić na ogrzewaniu (kiedy ma się średni rachunek na poziomie 400 zł) i ile na energii elektrycznej (kiedy ma się rachunek na 150 zł)?? Nawet gdyby oszczędności sięgnęły 200 zł /m-c to można sobie wyobrazić za ile takie rozwiązanie się spłaci :)…. Dla mnie to pomijalny argument.

Może coś pominąłem więc proszę mi wybaczyć…dużo tego było a chwili obecnej eksploatując system nie zwracam na niego uwagi…po prostu działa…zniknął :).

Uff… koniec wypocin :).

PS. Musiałem podzielić to co napisałem na 2 ponieważ nie starczyło limitu znaków :)

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Nexus czy Nexwel
> 
> Obejrzałem system dość pobieżnie, ponieważ nie za bardzo podobał mi się interfejs (nie chciałem wieszać Windowsa na ścianie), oraz konstrukcja w postaci „centrali” z podpiętymi ekranami.  System też miał na owe czasy sporo ograniczeń i nie realizowałby części z zakładanej funkcjonalności. Dlatego wiem o nim najmniej i niewiele o nim napiszę (z tego co wiem to tez się rozwijają więc opisywanie braków nie ma tutaj sensu (bo to dane sprzed 2 lat)


Prostując chodzi o NEXO firmy Nexwell. System nie ma w sobie bitu Windowsa, ani Linuxa... ponieważ systemowi bliżej do sterownika przemysłowego niż do PC. Dwa lata to faktycznie bardzo dużo w przypadku Nexo. Dalej o automatyce decyduje centrala, ale urządzenia pracują jako autonomiczne wobec niej urządzenia magistralne (nie tak już nowa technologia TUKAN). Co do wyglądu to można sobie pooglądać na stronce... mam nadzieję, że przynajmniej niektórym przypadną do gustu.

www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw1023-panel-dotykowy-lcd-obudowa-podtynkowa-ramka-szklana

http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw297...e-tukan-nowosc

A po za tym to większości wyrobów nie widać więc design przycisków lokalnych czy programowalnych modułów TUKAN właściwie dowolnego producenta.

 Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Genelec

Ale oczywiście, że 2 lata może być przepaścią w rozwoju produktu... dlatego napisałem, że nie będę opisywał szczegółów (odniosłem wtedy własnie takie wrażenie, że system bardzo dynamicznie się rozwija). Opisałem własny przypadek sprzed 2 lat... Mój wybór był inny..i takie jest moje prawo jako konsumenta... mi się interfejs nie podobał bo przypominał za bardzo system komputerowy (właśnie Windowsa  :smile: ...może nie zabrzmiało to zbyt precyzyjnie). Oczywiście ile ludzi tyle gustów a ja nie zamierzam się wdawać w dyskusję co jest ładniejsze a co nie bo to nie ma sensu... Stąd tyle produktów na rynku znajduje swoich nabywców. Opisałem też swoje kryteria wyboru (zastrzegając, że każdy powinien mieć swoje) po to, aby w racjonalny sposób pomóc osobom zainteresowanym w wyborze własnego systemu z którym zamieszka się na lata pod jednym dachem  :smile: . Najwazniejsze żeby każdy kto zdecyduje się na taką technologię w swoim domu wybrał system dla Siebie i był z niego zadowolony. Jednocześnie cieszę się jako konsument, że rynek się rozwija, pojawiają się nowe rozwiązania, istnieje konkurencja bo to tylko z korzyścia dla nas konsumentów  :smile:

----------


## magicc

wszystko ładnie ale:
-  tematem tego wątku są "gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie"
Twoja instalacja to nie gotowa instalacja,  tylko projektowana i dedykowana do Twojego domu. Poza tym oprócz Twoich subiektywnych uczuciach nie napisałeś o tym zbyt wiele....

----------


## odaro

*Genelec* po takiej reklamie systemu to daj namiary na tą firmę  :smile:

----------


## Genelec

*Magic* nie istnieją gotowe systemy z pudełka. Każdy system składa się z wielu elementów, które składa się jako całość stosownie do potrzen przyszłego użytkownika. Każdy z nich ma swoje zalety i wady. Ja przedstawiłem swoją "metodologię" wyboru i dzielę się swoimi doświadczeniami w tej kwestii wierząc, że może komuś to się przyda w wyborze systemu właściwego dla niego. Wiele jest pytań na tym forum o różne rozwiązania, wiele informacji, alae tak naprawdę liczy sie końcowy efekt: wybór systemu,  który spełni nasze oczekiwania i na który nas stać. Osobiście nie lubie porównań poszczególnych rozwiązań szczególnie w kontekście technnicznym, ponieważ każde rozwiązanie ma swoje zalety i wady (niektórzy gloryfikują KNX jako najlepsze rozwiązanie...ich prawo.... a niektórzy piszą, że jest przesadnie drogie..i też takie ich prawo). Każdy z opisywanych systemów znajduje swoich nabywców... najważniejsze jednak, żeby był to świadomy wybór u podstaw którego leżą nasze potrzeby. I o to własnie chodzi  :smile: ..prawda? Jeżeli się dobrze do tematu podejdzie to można taki system wybrać bez gruntownej wiedzy technicznej skupiając się własnie na własnych priorytetach (czasami weryfikując to co mówią sprzedawcy). Każdy oczywiście chwali swoje  :smile: ... ja też bo jestem z tego rozwiązania zadowolony (więc system jest wynikiem właściwie przyjętej metodologii wyboru). W kontekście tematu jest mój system był gotowy... dlaczego? Bo jaka jest różnica czy ktoś zainstaluje nam elekenty systemu KNX, Nexwell (za wczesniejszą pomyłkę przepraszam...skleroza), Homiq,  XComfort, czy też sterowniki przemysłowe? To tylko komponenty. Trzeba to oprogramować, przygotować instalację, uruchomić czy wreszcie serwisować. Z punku widzenia Klienta otrzymuje on za każdym razem gotowy produkt (bo techniczną strona zajmuje się wykonawca). Jeżeli wykonawca będzie kiepski to spieprzy system na najlepszych komponentach a jak będzie dobry to komponenty przystają mieć znaczenie (pod warunkiem, że są sprawdzone i niezawodne i zapeniają nam zakładaną funkcjonalność). Dlatego z mojego punktu widzenia skupianie się na technicznej stronie rozwiązania jest sprawą drugorzędną...podam przykład.. ktoś wcześniej pisal o systemie KNX...główną zaletą jest standaryzacja i magistrala (jest tego więcej, ale skupmy się na dwóch rzeczach). OK...są to zalety..ale równierz wady... już wyjaśniam... standaryzacja..fajnie..łatwo to podłączyć i oprogramować, ale wtedy skazani jesteśmy na rozwiązania tylko części producentów, którzy posiadają taką zgodność...często urządzenia te kosztują o wiele drożej od innych dostępnych na rynku.... magistrala... pisze się często, że dzięki temu oszczędza się na kablach... racja... tylko w domu jednorodzinnym odległości sa niewielkie.. kabel w miarę taki... a kabel magistralny kosztuje 2-3 razy więcej niz zasilający...do tego należy dodać koszt zaadresowania urządzenia (moduł) za który mamy wywalić dodatkowe 300-400 zł... przy dużych budynkach to twierdzenie ma sens i jest uzasadnione... przy mniejszych już nie bardzo...i apropos magistrali to przy licznych zaletach ma też wady..np. nie można zrealizować pętli, więc jej uszkodzenie blisko rozdzielni skutkować będzie awarią większości systemu (owszem magistrala ma dodatkow, nadmiarowe żyły, ale w jedym kablu). Przykładów można mnożyć.. proszę tylko nie czepiać się przykładu, ponieważ to rozwiązanie akurat poznałem i broń boże nie uważam, że jest złe...nie uważam też  że jest najlepsze...po prostu jest na rynku i znajduje swoich nabywców dla których wady są akceptoalne a zalety to konkretne korzyści. To jest według mnie właściwe podejście do tematu (bo sprzedawcy potrafią różne rzeczy uwypuklać a niewygodne pomijać... ale takie ich prawo z tego żyją...a systemu idealnego nie ma  :smile: .

----------


## odaro

Czy nazwa tej firmy to jakaś tajemnica?

----------


## Genelec

Odaro nie ma problemu z chęcią podeślę Ci namiary na tego wykonawcę bo jestem z niego zadowolonym ale na PRIVa bo nikt mi za reklamę nie płaci  :smile: .
Jak ktoś jest z 3miasta miałem jeszcze rewelacyjna projektantke wnętrz, ekipę wykończeniową, producenta mebli kuchennych i projektantkę ogrodu.... też udostępnie na nich namiary jak ktoś ma ochotę bo dzięki tym ludziom nie zwariowałem przy budowie domu  :smile: .

PS. W zasadzie nie przy budowie tylko adaptacji bo dom kupowałem u dewelopera (jak miłabym sam budować to chyba wsadziliby mnie w kaftan  :smile: ... dlatego pelen szacun dla ludzi, którzy na to się decydują... ja stchórzyłem... ale jeszcze kiedyś zbuduję sobie dom sam  :smile:

----------


## cegreg

> ...podam przykład.. ktoś wcześniej pisal o systemie KNX...główną zaletą jest standaryzacja i magistrala (jest tego więcej, ale skupmy się na dwóch rzeczach). OK...są to zalety..ale równierz wady... już wyjaśniam... standaryzacja..fajnie..łatwo to podłączyć i oprogramować, ale wtedy skazani jesteśmy na rozwiązania tylko części producentów, którzy posiadają taką zgodność...często urządzenia te kosztują o wiele drożej od innych dostępnych na rynku.... magistrala... pisze się często, że dzięki temu oszczędza się na kablach... racja... tylko w domu jednorodzinnym odległości sa niewielkie.. kabel w miarę taki... a kabel magistralny kosztuje 2-3 razy więcej niz zasilający...do tego należy dodać koszt zaadresowania urządzenia (moduł) za który mamy wywalić dodatkowe 300-400 zł... przy dużych budynkach to twierdzenie ma sens i jest uzasadnione... przy mniejszych już nie bardzo...i apropos magistrali to przy licznych zaletach ma też wady..np. nie można zrealizować pętli, więc jej uszkodzenie blisko rozdzielni skutkować będzie awarią większości systemu (owszem magistrala ma dodatkow, nadmiarowe żyły, ale w jedym kablu). Przykładów można mnożyć.. proszę tylko nie czepiać się przykładu, ponieważ to rozwiązanie akurat poznałem i broń boże nie uważam, że jest złe...nie uważam też  że jest najlepsze...po prostu jest na rynku i znajduje swoich nabywców dla których wady są akceptoalne a zalety to konkretne korzyści. To jest według mnie właściwe podejście do tematu (bo sprzedawcy potrafią różne rzeczy uwypuklać a niewygodne pomijać... ale takie ich prawo z tego żyją...a systemu idealnego nie ma .


Może trochę sprostuje.
1. Kabel EIB kosztuje od 1,25zł-1,5zł netto. Można oczywiście w hurtowniach znaleźć poniżej 1zł, ale osobiście wolę dołożyć z 20gr i kupić w dużo lepszej izolacji. W sklepach Internetowych można znaleźć kabel eib po 1,4zł brutto, ale to jest właśnie ten kable, który w hurtowniach kosztuje około 1zł. Nawet ten najbardziej standardowy przewód zasilający YDYżo3x1,5 jest trochę droższy od kabla eib. Tutaj należy dodać, że kabel eib nie jest jedynym medium transmisji. Może równie dobrze to być radio, sieć elektryczna, ethernet i wiele innych. Ale pewnie w 90% przypadków będzie to właśnie kabel eib. 

2. Nie rozumiem dlaczego nie można zrealizować pętli. Przecież każdy bardziej doświadczony instalator właśnie robi pętle - jednym kabelkiem eib wychodzi z rozdzielnicy i tym samym wraca. Właśnie w celu zabezpieczenia się przed konsekwencjami ewentualnych uszkodzeń kabla magistralnego w trakcie prac wykończeniowych. Takich pętli warto "wypuścić" min 1 na każde 100m2 kondygnacji - tak w dużym uproszczeniu. Oczywiście są miejsca gdzie nie ma sensu stosować pętli np. stacja pogodowa, ale wynika to z innych względów.. To że jeden koniec zostawia się wolny w rozdzielnicy to już inna bajka  :wink: , chyba, że odległość pozwala na zastosowania drugiego zasilacza wtedy wygląda to inaczej. Ale raczej takie szczegóły techniczne nikogo tu nie interesują.  Takie "menewry" wykonuje się w większości systemów magistralnych. 

3. Standaryzację dla większości użytkowników i instalatorów raczej trudno nazwać wadą. Samych producentów urządzeń i oprogramowania knx jest już ponad 165. Ciężko tutaj napisać o jakichś ograniczeniach co do wyboru. Nawet jeżeli jakieś urządzenie nie ma magistrali eib, to często można to zintegrować inną drogą - za pomocą wejść/wyjść potencjałowych/bezpotencjałowych, komunikacji ir albo rs232, bramki do innych systemów itp. EIB/KNX tak samo jak każdy system ma swoje wady, ale moim zdaniem nie należy do nich standaryzacja. Niestety za standard się płaci - a płacą zarówno instalatorzy jak i użytkownicy.


4. Nie rozumiem za bardzo o co w tym chodzi _"do tego należy dodać koszt zaadresowania urządzenia (moduł) za który mamy wywalić dodatkowe 300-400 zł"_. Z wcześniejszego postu wnioskuje, że chodzi tutaj o urządzenie wykonawcze do każdego obwodu.  
Przy urządzeniach wielokanałowych (wielowyjściowych)  montowanych w rozdzielnicy wychodzi to mniej więcej tak:
- wyjście on/off 10A - około 30E czyli trochę ponad 120zł
- wyjście on/off 16A - około 34E czyli około 140zł
- wyjście ściemniane 210W - od 60E do 100E czyli od 250 do 415zł
- wyjście roletowe 230V 6A - 50E czyli około 210zł
- wyjście żaluzjowe 230V 6A - 56E czyli około 230zł

Oczywiście cena zależy od producenta i ilości kanałów (wyjść) w danym module. Jeżeli kupimy moduł 1 kanałowy on/off u najdroższego producenta to faktycznie możemy zapłacić 300-400zł. 

Porównując do innych systemów w knx najdroższe są wyjścia ściemniane. W innych systemach zarówno tych polskich jak i zagranicznych, koszt jednego wyjścia ściemnianego waha się w granicach 160-250zł. W knx drogie też są panele. Monochromatyczny panel 3,8'' można już kupić za 800zł, ale za kolorowy 5 calowy należy zapłacić około 5000zł. Natomiast za kolorowy 7 calowy z możliwością podpięcia analogowego videodomofonu i analogowych kamer około 7000zł, za bardzo fajny panel 9'' z  webserwerem albo 15'' nawet kilkanaście tysięcy.

Zgodzę się z tym że eib/knx jest jednym z droższych systemów. Tylko czasami, ta różnica w cenie pomiędzy innymi systemami wynosi 5-10%.  Przy skrajnych warunkach może wyjść nawet 30%, ale raczej nie więcej.  Najlepiej jest porobić kilka wycen w różnych firmach, później spróbować je porównać cenowo i funkcjonalnie, a nie tylko cenowo i wizualnie  :wink: .  Część producentów tego typu systemów  (głównie krajowi  :wink:  ) oferuje bezpłatne prezentacje, myślę, że warto z nich skorzystać. Można zobaczyć przynajmniej namiastkę możliwości danego systemu, omówić ofertę, porozmawiać itp.

----------


## Genelec

Dziekuję za sprostowanie i aktualizację cenową. Bazowałem na cenach sprzed 2 lat  :smile: . Cieszę się, że co do jednego się zgadzamy....warto pytać, warto wyceniać, sprawdzać...to podstawa....ja napisałem jeden z przykładów jak to zrobić (bez względu na system). To były tylko przykłady tego, że jeden parametr (urządzenie) może być dla kogoś zaletą a dla innego wadą... zawsze są to indywidualne preferencje użytkownika systemu. 
Ad pkt 2. Czyli z punktu widzenia elektrycznego pętli nie ma  :smile: . Zapas można dac w każdym przypadku. Jest to pewnego rodzaju słabość którą opisałem (przy wielu zaletach, które tez wymieniłem). To był przykład, który jeszcze raz udowadnia, że ważna jest firma z którą współpracujemy (bo ludzie potrafia rekompensować pewne niedoskonałości..w tym przypadku kabel magistralny wpuszczony po powrocie do rozdzielni...  i o to chodzi).
Ad pkt 3 - Bardzo proszę o uwazne czytanie bo napisałeś prawie dokladnie to co ja. Standaryzacja ma swoje zalety w postaci kompatybilności wielu urządzeń różnych producentów... ale jak słusznie zauważyłeś trzeba za to zapłacić. Zależy co jest priorytetem...jeżeli cena to jest właśnie wada...jeżeli możliwości rozwoju to zaleta. Własnie o tym pisałem  :smile: 
Ad pkt 4 - Tak... właśnie chodzilo o urządzenie do każdego obwodu.. Ekstremalny przykład wykorzystujący zalety magistrali. Jezeli już mówimy o modułach z wieloma wyjściami rozmieszczonych w rodzielniach po domu to trzeba do urządzeń wykonawczych doprowadzić kable...więc trzeba je kupić...może mniej, ale jednak... moim celem było zobrazowanie różnic w topologi gwiazdy i systemu magistralnego... i po to był ten przykład... żeby zobrazowac na co zwracac uwagę... nie wazne jaki koszt podałem...czy 100 zł czy 400 zł... chodzi tylko o to, że taki składnik kosztowy występuje  :smile: ... ale dziękuję za wyjaśnienia, bo autor jak pisze to zawsze wie co ma na myśli a nie dla wszystkich czytających jest to jasne  :smile: 

Podałem przykład systemu EIB/KNX... a mogłem firmy XYZ.... nie wazne.. zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości, że różnice cenowe występują, za standaryzację trzeba płacić, za usługi profesjonalnej firmy też... ale różnice w cenach systemów mogą być większe.. i siegać często nawet kilkuset procent (i nic w tym złego ani dziwnego...każdy przypadek jest inny, są mniej, bardziej i bardzo rozbudowane instalacje..każdy ma inne wymagania)... każdy powinien znaleźć coś dla Siebie i na własną kieszeń  :smile: ... I to jest fajne  :smile: . 
Pod końcówką podpisuję sie obydowa rękami... warto zgłosić się do kilku wykonawców...obejrzeć system i posłuchac przede wszystkim rad i sugestii (nie bezkrytycznie oczywiście) doświadczonych instalatorów (i to mi się podoba...człowiek ma przewagę nad bezduszną technologią  :smile: .

----------


## magicc

*Genelec*, nie chcę się kłócić ale coś jest nie tak- widać że masz jakąś wiedzę na ten temat, ale opisujesz to w taki sposób, jakbyś udawał amatora, który zachwyca się swoim nabytkiem chcąc zachęcić innych.- kryptoreklama w czystej postaci.

Co do systemów- nie zabierałbym głosu gdybym choć trochę nie wiedział o czym piszę. Zamysłem tego tematu była właśnie instalacja z pudełka- taka jak np. Xcomfort. A idąc do firmy i kupując projekt i wykonanie tak aby końcowy efekt był "jak z pudełka" to klienta nie obchodzi czy jest to KNX, system centralny, przewodowy, bezprzewodowy itp, cena i wygląd i funkcjonalność są czynnikami decydującymi ,a Ty właśnie rozpisujesz się o różnicach między gwiazdą a magistralą, i to w taki sposób, że dalej nie wiem co preferujesz, i jaki jest typ Twojej instalacji. Napisz proszę co dokładnie chcesz nam zaprezentować- a chętnie o tym podyskutujemy.

----------


## Genelec

Przede wszystkim chiałem zaprezentować metodologie wyboru i odrzucenie technicznej ekstazy i skupienie się na rzeczach o których wiemy...czyli naszych potrzebach. Jak się wczytać w to co napisałem bez uprzedzeń to jasno powinno wynikać, że nie staram się preferowac żadnego systemu (dlaczego rozpisuję się o innych systemach zamiast chwalić swój?). Wpuściłem się niepotrzebnie w gadkę techniczną.. rozumiem o czym piszę ponieważ mam wykształcenie techniczne a z racji tego, że jestem konsultantem w firmie informatycznej wiem co to jest pętla, magistrala, czy gwiazda... więc mogę porównywac poszczególne koncepcje technologiczne ( i przy wyborze systemu dla siebie zgłębiłem troszkę inforacji na ten temat). Starałem się pokazac, że to co dla jednych jest zaletą dla innych może być wadą i nie chodzi o konkretny system (wymeiniałem ich wiele). Męczą mnie ogólnie dyskusje na temat technologii bo tak jak wcześniej napisałem nie ma produktów idealnych. Jak komus pasuje niech kupi KNX`a, jak komuś pasuje niech kupi XComfort, czy inne rozwiązania... ważne żeby wybór był świadomy i podparty gruntowną analizą naszych potrzeb. Mam swoje doświadczenia i się nimi dzielę. Moge tylko dodać, że bardzo się cieszę, że mamy przynajmniej kilku rodzimych producentów którzy się rozwijają i mają coraz ciekawszą ofertę (i nie maja się czego wstydzić)....a ciesze się dlatego, że w końcu w tym kraju coś się produkuje a nie tylko sprzedaje wyroby innych nabijając im portfele. Wkurza mnie tez podejście na tym forum (chociaż się troszkę nie dziwię, bo pełno tego) że każdy kto coś napisze to się nie zna, albo ma jakiś ukryty cel w swoim działaniu (w tym co pisałem starałem być ostrożny w ocenie i wymieniac zarówno zalety jak i wady...ludzie to jakaś paranoja....a to wolny kraj (niestety nie od dwana stąd w nas jeszcze nie do końca zmieniła się mentalność na lepsze)... Jaki system w tekście nie wymieniłem zaraz ktoś mnie prostował i wywalał jakiś komentarz (a ja opisywałem tylko swoją historię starając się zachować umiar i nie dyskredytować żadnego systemu, który widziałem)... więc można by zadać odwrotne pytanie..kto tutaj ma jakiś interes? Chciałem się podzielić pewnym podejściem do tematu a zamiast czytać spokojnie o ogródkach, albo komuś pomóc muszę teraz pisać takie bzdety... Więc proszę mnie więcej nie pytac jaki mam w tym interes (jakbym miał to bym powklejal linki i walczył zaciekle z konkurencja wpuszczając sie tak jak większość w gadni techniczne udowadniające, że ten system jest do dupy a system xxx jest idealny tak jak robi to sporo osób na tym forum... z góry sorki dla Homiq i podobnych osób, które pomimo tego, że sa producentami nie mieszają z błotem innych tylko rzeczowo odpowiadaja na pytania... i przy okazji... ładny interfejs zrobiliście...to mój styl i graficznie mi się podoba  :smile: . Uwaga!! Nie reklamowałem przed chwilą żadnego z producentów programów graficznych na rynku...a jakiego używam do obróbki własnych zdjęć nie powiem  :smile: .

----------


## Genelec

I tak na zakończenie...to co napisałem na początku to wszystko co miałem do powiedzenia...a cała ta reszta to wyjaśnienia do tego co opisywałem...procesu wyboru...
I bez urazy......pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## bartekgr

Początek czwartej strony, czas na przypomnienie - w tym wątku dyskutujemy o gotowych ("pudełkowych") systemach automatyki domowej o cenie nie przekraczającej 20-25.000 zł za przeciętną instalację.

Jeżeli ktoś z Szanownych Dyskutantów reprezentuje producenta lub instalatora jakiegoś systemu, to proszę o zaznaczenie tego w swoich postach - wasza wiedza jest bardzo cenna, ale dajcie nam - klientom - szansę na obiektywną jej ocenę.

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Początek czwartej strony, czas na przypomnienie - w tym wątku dyskutujemy o gotowych ("pudełkowych") systemach automatyki domowej o cenie nie przekraczającej 20-25.000 zł za przeciętną instalację.
> 
> Jeżeli ktoś z Szanownych Dyskutantów reprezentuje producenta lub instalatora jakiegoś systemu, to proszę o zaznaczenie tego w swoich postach - wasza wiedza jest bardzo cenna, ale dajcie nam - klientom - szansę na obiektywną jej ocenę.


Witam

Od początku uczestniczę w tym wątku. Jestem pracownikiem Nexwell Engineering producenta systemu NEXO. Staram się aby moje wypowiedzi miały charakter merytoryczny czasem prostujący, ale raczej nie nachalnie reklamujący nasze wyroby (zwłaszcza nie kosztem obniżenia rangi produktów konkurencyjnych, czego z natury nie znoszę). W Nexwell zajmuję się miedzy innymi kosztorysowaniem sprzętu pod konkretne zapytania klientów. Dość często zdarzają mi się wyceny ukształtowane właśnie na poziomie 20-25.000 zł brutto na pełne i zarazem rozsądne systemy idealne do zadań (dla domków w okolicach 150-200m2), o których myśleli konstruktorzy systemu NEXO. Chętnie się podzielę z czytelnikami wątku takimi wycenami (zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na prw). Zawsze staram się dokładnie wyspecyfikować zasoby sprzętu. Zaznaczam też, że 20-25.000 zł to najczęściej cena brutto na sprzęt produkowany przez nas. Do tego należało by doliczyć ok 1/3 tej ceny na wszelkie dodatkowe materiały (czujniki, elektrozawory, rozdzielnice elektryczną, puszki, kamery, akumulatory, zasilacze, kontaktrony) no i pewnie gdzieś w okolicach 1/3 na pracę związaną z instalacją, uruchomieniem, integracją (rekuperatory, piece, pompy ciepła etc) i programowaniem (czyli to co najistotniejsze.... bo "Inteligentny Dom" to nie jest tylko fajny manipulator do światła, ale poważne narzędzie do automatyzacji instalacji domowej).

----------


## szymek.1

witam 
> 
> buduje dosc duzy dom. 
> wolalbym uniknac duzej ilosci przyciskow do swiatel . 
> 
> pomyslelem ze zaloze panel do sterowania TYLKO oswietleniem i do niego
> podlacze rzadziej uzywane oswietlenie 
> 
> czesc przyciskow zostanie- przy lazioenkach ,wejsciu i tych czesciej
> uzywanych 
> reszte chcialbym podlaczyc do sterownika ,a ten umiescic w wygodnym
> miejscu . 
> jak to zrobic? 
> nie interesuje mnie mozliwosc sterowania
ogrzewaniem,wentylkacja,roletami-
> chce sterowac tyylko rzadko uzywanym swiatlem 
> generalnie chodzi mi o salon polaczony z jadalnia i kuchnia-w sumie 130mkw 
myslalem o xcomfort
co mam kupic? 
Room-Manager ,sredniego pilota i  mysalem 2 CDAU-01/03 oraz 4 sztuki
CSAU-01/01 oraz  CPAD-00/60

zalezy mi glownie na unikaniu podwojnych,pottrojnych kontaktow- po to ten system 

czy taki zestaw zastopi mi okolo 6-7 tradycyjnych przyciskow podwojnych?

pozdrawiam

----------


## esklepfachowyelekryk

może troszkę droższe ale bardzo funkcjonalne 

http://esklep.fachowyelektryk.pl/ind...emart&Itemid=1

Gira InfoTerminal Touch to 5,7" kolorowy panel dotykowy, często wykorzystywany jako jednostka centralka inteligentnej instalacji KNX/EIB. Teraz jego funkcjonalność jest jeszcze bardziej rozszerzona. Najważniejszą zaletą jest, że Gira InfoTerminal Touch został wyposażony w możliwość łączenia z siecią internetową poprzez kabel ethernetowy. E-maile mogą być wyświetlane na ekranie, dane mogą być pobierane z sieci, dostęp do informacji (takich jak pogoda, wiadomości i podobne) w formacie RSS oraz wszelkie informacje na temat problemów z instalacją KNX/EIB wysyłane poprzez E-mail'e. Dodatkowo urządzenie wyposażono w diagramy, symulację obecności oraz zegar astro.



*Inteligentne instalacja Gira Instabus KNX/EIB* może wyręczać mieszkańców w wielu czynnościach. Delikatnie obudzi o określonej godzinie i w określony sposób. Np. o 5:30 załączy się ogrzewanie podłogowe, o 6:00 temperatura w domu wróci (po obniżeniu nocnym) do stanu komfortowego, 6:10 załączy się radio witając wstającego muzyką lub prognozą pogody, 6:15 podniosą się żaluzje, załączy się ekspres do kawy i wyłączy ogrzewanie podłogowe. Potem kolejno może załączyć się TV w kuchni, proponując "kawę lub herbatę" oraz najświeższe wiadomości. Następnie instalacja żegna mieszkańców stopniowo przechodząc w stan oczekiwania: temperatura obniży się, zostaną sprawdzone okna i drzwi, załączy się system alarmowy oraz wszystkie instalacje chroniące budynek przed włamaniem i stratami spowodowanymi nagłą zmiana pogody lub awarią techniczną. Gdyby jednak nastąpiło takie nieprzyjemne zdarzenie, to system samoczynnie powiadomi o tym właściciela lub wskazane osoby, np. policję (telefon, SMS, internet), zabezpieczy dom (np. opuści żaluzje i wyłączy ogrzewanie po zbiciu szyby), sfotografuje ew. włamywacza i przekaże właścicielowi za pośrednictwem internetu obraz z wewnętrznych kamer. Właściwie rodzaj i ilość realizowanych funkcji zależy wyłącznie od fantazji właściciela i jego możliwości finansowych.

*KNX/EIB - urządzenia systemowe*.
Jako urządzenia systemowe w systemie magistralnym KNX/EIB uważa się urządzenia, które umożliwiają poprawną pracę całego systemu. Należą do nich urządzenia zarówno nafaszerowane elektroniką jaki i proste szyny danych. W ofercie naszej firmy znajduje się wiele tego typu urządzeń przeznaczonych zarówno do montażu na szynie TS 35 jak i do montażu podtynkowego.
*KNX/EIB - aktory.*
Wyrobniki (aktory) są to magistralne urządzenia wykonawcze. Wyrobniki montowane są na znormalizowanej szynie TS 35, natynkowo, w pustych przestrzeniach budowlanych oraz podtynkowo.
W ofercie firmy znajdują się następujące typy wyrobników:
wyrobniki załączające 2, 4, 6, 8 i 16 kanałowe, wyrobniki ściemniające (uniwersalne), 1 i 2-kanałowe, wyrobniki ściemniające (z wyjściem 1-10 V), 1 i 3-kanałowe, wyrobniki żaluzjowe 4-kanałowe lub 2x2-kanały, wyrobniki analogowe 2 i 4-kanałowe, napędy zaworów grzejnikowych
*KNX/EIB - czujniki*
Jako czujniki w systemie magistralnym KNX/EIB uważa się urządzenia, które przetwarzają wartości fizyczne tj. przyciśnięcie przycisku, temperatura, prędkość wiatru itp. na informacje (telegramy) zrozumiałe przez pozostałe urządzenia podłączone do magistrali systemowej. W ofercie naszej firmy znajdują się czujniki, umożliwiające realizację większości z wymaganych funkcji. Montowane są na znormalizowanej szynie TS 35, podtynkowo, natynkowo, w pustych przestrzeniach.
W ofercie firmy znajdują się następujące typy czujników:
Czujniki przyciskowe - 1,2,3,4,6 przyciskowe, czujniki ruchu i obecności, natężenia oświetlenia, bezpotencjałowe wejścia binarne, wejścia binarne na 24V lub 230V, stację pogodową, wejścia analogowe 1-10V lub 4-20mA, panele dotykowe, odbiorniki fal IR, regulatory temperatury mierzące aktualną temperaturę, multi-sensory.

Wystarczy napisać co jest potrzebne na *[email protected]* a my całkowicie za darmo wycenimy taki system.

----------


## szymek.1

kupilem xcomfort

1 Zwykły pilot 12 kanałowy
1 Room Manager - zwykły bez bluetooth
3 Odbiorników ściemniających
5 Odbiorników wł/wył

za wszystko zaplacilem 2300 brutto

mysle ze spelni moje oczekiwania

system ktory proponoweales na pewno ciekawy,ale blizszy okolicy 10tys zl

----------


## cegreg

> witam 
> > 
> > buduje dosc duzy dom. 
> > wolalbym uniknac duzej ilosci przyciskow do swiatel . 
> > 
> > pomyslelem ze zaloze panel do sterowania TYLKO oswietleniem i do niego
> > podlacze rzadziej uzywane oswietlenie 
> > 
> > czesc przyciskow zostanie- przy lazioenkach ,wejsciu i tych czesciej
> ...


Jeżeli już decydujemy się na radiówkę, to Xcomfort jest niezłym rozwiązaniem.  Jego zaletą jest dość duża stabilność jak na system radiowy. Głównie z tego względu, że pracuje na wyższej częstotliwości, którą jak na razie nie za bardzo lubią chińczycy  :wink:  W przypadku małych realizacji wychodzi bardzo korzystnie cenowo. W przypadku większych, gdy trzeba go trochę zintegrować z alarmem już nie jest tak różowo. Dużą jego zaletą jest prostota programowania. W wybranych hurtowniach można wypożyczyć moduł do programowania, trochę posiedzieć i samemu zaprogramować. Oprogramowanie samego oświetlenia jest bardzo proste. Ups... podcinam gałąź na której siedzę  :wink: 
To tyle na wstępie.

Zaproponowany zestaw może zastąpić dużo większą ilość tradycyjnych przycisków niż 6. Pod warunkiem, że zostanie wyposażony w odpowiednią ilość modułów wykonawczych.
CPAD-00/60 - realizuje 4 niezależne funkcje, czyli może obsłużyć 4 niezależne obwody. Lewy klawisz góra jedna funkcja, lewy klawisz dół druga i tak samo prawy.
W Xcomfort mamy trzy rodzaje pilotów (nie licząc mutacji): 2-kanałowy, 12-kanałowy i 12-kanałowy z LCD. Pilot 12 kanałowy może obsłużyć do 24 niezależnych funkcji... tak, tak. Ale spamiętać to wszystko to już istny hardcore  :wink:  Producent dołącza naklejkę na opisy  :smile: 
Room Manager ma dużo większe możliwości. Ale w praktyce stosuje się głównie cztery klawisze szybkiego dostępu, czyli tak jak przycisk cpad-00/60 realizuje cztery niezależne funkcje. Room Manager to bardzo fajne urządzenie: sterowanie czasowe, pseudo symulacja obecności i wiele, wiele innych funkcji.
W przypmiadku modułów CDAU należy pamiętać o ograniczeniu mocy 125W i obsługiwanych oświetleniach. Nie należy obciążać go żarówkami energooszczędnymi, rtęciówkami i zasilaczami nie przystosowany do ściemniania.

Moduły Xcomfort (wykonawcze) i room manager wymagają zasilania 230V. Można je umieszczać praktycznie w dowolnych miejscach, w rozdzielnicy (niemetalowej), kielichach lamp, w sufitach podwieszanych, w puszkach instalacyjnych. Ale tak, żeby był do nich dostęp. Ściemniacze przy niewłaściwym wykorzystaniu potrafią się spalić! Room Manager montuje się natynkowo.   W apartamentowcach, gdzie przygotowuje się lokum do stanu deweloperskiego najczęściej stosuje się puszki kieszeniowe, w których chowa się zarówno moduły wykonawcze jak i moduł nadajnika do podłączenia tradycyjnych przycisków. W typowych puszkach pogłębianych czasami ciężko jest upchać nawet jeden moduł. Chociaż, o ile grubość muru pozwala można puszki zdublować.

W razie konkretnych pytań proszę pisać, w wolnych chwilach postaram się odpowiadać.

Pozdrawiam
cg

----------


## Jarek EM08

> może troszkę droższe ale bardzo funkcjonalne.
> ciach...


Ej mistrzuniu, fachowy elektryku... piszesz nie na temat... Dla przypomnienia piszemy tu o:

"*gotowych systemów dostępnych w "rozsądnych" cenach*."

Dla EIB/KNX nie ma tu miejsca...  :offtopic:

----------


## szymek.1

cegreg-dziekuje za informacje

w pierwszej chwili chcialem odbiorniki wlozyc do puszki i zatynkowac-dobrze ze tylko w pierwszej chwili

teraz w garazu kolo skrzynki z bezpiedcnikami zrobie druga skrzynke gdzie umieszcze wszystkie odbiorniki. 

na poczatek kupilem ww zestaw ale z musla ze  go rozbuduje w miare potrzeb. 

jak z niezawodnoscia tego systemu? 
na co zwracac uage przy montazu?

----------


## inelsman

Przyglądam się tematowi i widzę, że ciekawy. Cieszy mnie, że choć nikt nie poruszał tematu inesla, to jest on wymieniony w pierwszym poście. Jak widać po nicku, właśnie nim się zajmuję. Co do aktualnego wątku, to wtrącę, że oprócz inelsa, nasz firma posiada także system RF-Control - taka alternatywa na X-Comfort. RF można sobie zintegrować z inelsem (przydatne jak chce się potem coś dodać, gdzie nie ma kabli). 

A co do niezawodności systemów bezprzewodowych, to trzeba pamiętać, że mogą być problemy ze sterowaniem, jak dużo przez komórkę rozmawiamy  :smile: . Do tego warto pamiętać, że bateryjki w jednostkach nie żyją wiecznie  :smile:  (warto mieć z 2 na zapas). 

Przy montażu należy zwracać uwagę na linię sygnału (im mniej przeszkód, tym lepiej).

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Przyglądam się tematowi i widzę, że ciekawy. Cieszy mnie, że choć nikt nie poruszał tematu inesla, to jest on wymieniony w pierwszym poście. Jak widać po nicku, właśnie nim się zajmuję.


Skoro zajmujesz się tym zawodowo, to napisz jeszcze skąd klikasz. Najlepiej uaktualnij profil. No chyba, że jest to jakaś tajemnica...

----------


## cegreg

> cegreg-dziekuje za informacje
> 
> w pierwszej chwili chcialem odbiorniki wlozyc do puszki i zatynkowac-dobrze ze tylko w pierwszej chwili
> 
> teraz w garazu kolo skrzynki z bezpiedcnikami zrobie druga skrzynke gdzie umieszcze wszystkie odbiorniki. 
> 
> na poczatek kupilem ww zestaw ale z musla ze  go rozbuduje w miare potrzeb. 
> 
> jak z niezawodnoscia tego systemu? 
> na co zwracac uage przy montazu?


Z niezawodnością jest naprawdę nieźle jak na system radiowy. Kilka lat temu zainstalowałem z dwa inne systemy radiowe pracujące na częstotliwości 433 MHz, a dokładniej to firma w której kiedyś pracowałem. Z oboma były wiecznie problemy. Jeden z nich wykładał się przez chiński samochodzik sterowany pilotem radiowym... Niestety to fakt autentyczny.
Xcomfort pracuje na częstotliwości 868 Mhz dedykowanej dla automatyki budynkowej. Ta częstotliwość na szczęście jest nielubiana przez chińczyków, także nie ma co się obawiać. Przynajmniej na razie  :wink: . Xcomfort mam zainstalowany u siebie w mieszkaniu i w kilku apartamentach/mieszkaniach. Jak na razie nikt się nie skarżył. Chociaż przy programowaniu czasami bywają problemy z "łącznością", ale przy użytkowaniu już nie. Przynajmniej ani ja ani, żaden z moich klientów ich nie miał. Zaznaczam, że wszystkie systemy które zainstalowałem, bądź serwisowałem są to małe systemy. Maks 20 obwodów. 
Raz tylko serwisowałem system wykonany przez elektryka, który nie miał o tym zielonego pojęcia i niestety zostały spalone dwa ściemniacze. Ale tego można uniknąć przez wykorzystanie zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta (pisałem o tym w wcześniejszym poście).  Jest to system radiowy, także mściwy elektronik hobbysta może nam uprzykrzyć życie. Trzeba o tym pamiętać.

Najstarszy mój system ma trzy lata i jak na razie baterie dalej trzymają. Ale przy złym oprogramowaniu nadajnika z wejściami binarnymi można baterie w nim rozładować nawet w ciągu  dwóch tygodni. Jest to jedynie urządzenie, w którym może zaistnieć taka sytuacja.

 Warto jest założyć hasło na system. Tak, żeby tylko osoba znająca hasło mogła w nim "grzebać. Czasami jak programuje jakieś xcomfort w apartamentowcu, to zdarza się, że u sąsiada zostawił ktoś otwarty system. Gdybym był wredny to mógłbym mu namieszać. 

Montaż wszystkich odbiorników w jednym miejscu jest niedobry ze względu na zasięg, a dokładniej routing. Nie należy wierzyć do końca producentowi w sprawie zasięgów.  W niekorzystnych warunkach mogą być one nawet o połowę mniejsze. Dlatego warto jednak urządzenia rozproszyć. Tak, żeby pokryć zasięgiem cały dom i ogród. Ewentualnie przed instalacją można przetesować "zasięgi".
Odbiorników typu on/off radzę nie instalować w sypialni. Uderzenie stycznika w nocy może wybudzić kogoś z lekkim snem  :wink:  

Polecam gdzieś wypożyczyć albo kupić moduł do programowania przez komputer. Bo programowanie przez "śrubokręt" bardzo ogranicza system. 

Pozdrawiam
cg

----------


## inelsman

868 ma zostać tylko dla automatyki budynków, więc wątpliwe by chińskie samochodziki działające na niej zostały dopuszczone do "jazdy" w Europie  :smile: 

Co do hasła, to *cegreg* poruszyła ważną kwestię, szczególnie dotyczącą systemów otwartych. Należy pamiętać, że takie systemy są łatwe do ingerencji z zewnątrz, jeżeli ich odpowiednio się nie zabezpieczy. Jeżeli więc instalujecie dowolny system, to pytajcie jak uniemożliwić taką sytuację. Nikt przecież nie chce sytuacji jak z horroru  :wink: . W szczególności należy zwrócić uwagę na systemy komunikujące się przez Wi-Fi, gdyż poza hasłem do sieci (zwykle niezbyt skomplikowanym), użytkownicy rzadko pamiętają o innych zabezpieczeniach. Nie dość, że nam ktoś dane przegrzebie, to jeszcze światło w WC wyłączy...

----------


## homiq

868 jest wykorzystywane przez wiele systemów - splitery do cyfry, alarmy, dzwonki...  
w Homiq-u od dawna pracujemy nad rozwiązaniami bezprzewodowymi ale cały czas są 2 podstawowe problemy :
- sprawność 95%  (co z tego, że pakiet z informacją dochodzi 100% jeżeli są 3 próby jego dostarczenia co w praktyce objawia się tym, że od naciśnięcia przycisku do zapalenia światła mija 1 sek.  -  to zdecydowanie 1 sek. za długo! )
- zasilanie (urządzenia muszą mieć zasilanie tak trwałe jak żywotność*urządzenia - 10lat), wymiana baterii to chory pomysł zakładając pełną automatykę budynku to raz na dwa lata wyłączamy cały dom na czas wymiany baterii ...

systemy typu x-comfort nadają się do automatyzacji salonu, małego apartamentu
jako serce budynku jednorodzinnego z pełną integracją zdecydowanie się nie sprawdzą

pozdrawiam

----------


## grregg

Od razu piszę, że jestem instalatorem i czasami instaluje też system Xcomfort. Chociaż większość systemów instalowanych przeze mnie jest "przewodowa". Radiówki używam głównie w mieszkaniach.  Także tych systemów instaluje bardzo mało w porównaniu do przewodowych. 

Xcomfort z  radiowym alarmem satela się nie gryzie. Ze spliterami nigdy nie testowałem. Ale wcale bym się nie zdziwił gdyby taki radiowy spliter cyfry potrafił zakłócić inne systemy radiowe.
Z bateriami to faktycznie jest pewien dyskomfort. Ale zawsze raz na kilka lat można wezwać serwis do "przeczyszczenia" czujek i wymiany baterii. Na szczęście większość urządzeń radiowych zasilana jest z sieci, a same przyciski Xcomfort są na tyle paskudne, że mało kto je instaluje  :wink:  U mnie oprócz pilotów wszystkie urządzenia radiowe zasilane są z sieci. 

Opóźnienia w Xcomfort też występują, ale przy małych (zwartych) instalacjach są praktycznie nie zauważalne. Można je zaobserwować dopiero gdy wyłącza się oświetlenie w całym domu. Przy dłuższym budynku światło gaśnie jak w horrorach - jedno za drugim  :smile:  Powstaje tak jakby ścieżka zejścia  :smile:  Wynika to ze sposobu komunikacji tzw. routingu pomiędzy modułami. W Xcomfort jedno na kilkadziesiąt "wciśnięć" może nie zadziałać. To jest nic w porównaniu do systemu X10 (komunikacja po sieci energetycznej). W X10 przy złej jakości zasilania nawet co drugie "wciśnięcie" klawisza może nie zadziałać! Tylko ten system powstał 30 lat temu.

Nie jestem zwolennikiem systemów radiowych, ale przy prostych instalacjach czemu nie. Szczególnie w sytuacji kiedy już jest wykonane okablowanie. Dodam, że Xcomfort ma na prawdę bogatą ofertę urządzeń jak na taki prosty system. Najważniejsze jest to, że praktycznie każda osoba "techniczna" powinna sobie poradzić z "zaprogramowaniem" tego systemu. 

Do takich prostych systemów, typu "zrób to sam" można jeszcze zaliczyć InOne legranda. Byłem kiedyś na ich szkoleniu. Z tego co pamiętam system ten jest trochę ograniczony w kwestiach związanych z sterowaniem ogrzewaniem. Ale do sterowania oświetlenia jak i rolet spokojnie można go wykorzystać. O ile dobrze pamiętam cenowo wychodził trochę korzystniej niż Xcomfort.

Pozostałe znane mi systemy wymagają już trochę większej wiedzy specjalistycznej i dobrej znajomości sprzętu. Ale na ogół mogą więcej i są bardziej "pewne".  

Teraz każdy musi sobie sam przemyśleć czego oczekuje od takiego systemu. Jeżeli ma być to tylko sterowanie światłem, roletami, czy nawet ogrzewaniem w mieszkaniu bądź niewielkim domku to pewnie Xcomfort może spełnić te wymagania. Ale jeżeli już oczekujemy od tego systemu czegoś więcej, mamy średni bądź większy dom, chcemy aby jeden system sterował alarmem, automatyką, muzyką i do tego prezentował się nowocześnie i był stabilny to na pewno musimy pomyśleć o systemach przewodowych. Pisząc stabilny mam na myśli bez możliwości zakłócenia w sposób nieumyślny.

----------


## szymek.1

witam

czyli na moje potrzeby xcomfort powienien wystarczyc

chce sterowac tylko swiatlem w salonie,kuchni,jadalni.  jedno pomieszczenie ale duze -pow 100mkw

----------


## szczygieł

jestem instalatorem i integratorem systemów 
http://www.embort.com 
i nie skupiam się na wyłącznie jednym produkcie

zasadniczo Wasza dyskusja nie biegnie we właściwym kierunku, bo skupiacie się na wyższości każdego z systemów automatyki; 

w praktyce i tak decyzję o wyborze podejmiecie w oparciu o 3 czynniki:
1. cenę
2. wygląd włączników
3. wymogi funkcjonalne

każdy z systemów dostępnych na rynku ma podobną gamę funkcji i możliwości, wykonawcy dla wygody swojej oraz  użytkownika raczej ograniczają ich funkcje niż wykorzystują do maksimum

ja zawsze wykonuję klientowi kalkulacje 3-5 różnych systemów automatyki oraz pokazuję przypisane do każdego systemu włączniki
to ogranicza proces decyzji do minimum, a taki inwestor jest wtedy w pełni świadomy swojej decyzji

zdarzają się przypadki, że powstaje hybryda dwóch systemów

----------


## odaro

> jestem instalatorem i integratorem systemów 
> http://www.embort.com 
> i nie skupiam się na wyłącznie jednym produkcie
> 
> zasadniczo Wasza dyskusja nie biegnie we właściwym kierunku, bo skupiacie się na wyższości każdego z systemów automatyki; 
> 
> w praktyce i tak decyzję o wyborze podejmiecie w oparciu o 3 czynniki:
> 1. cenę
> 2. wygląd włączników
> ...


To jakie ciekawe wyłączniki możesz zaproponować

----------


## szczygieł

zabawa polega na tym, że rodzaje włączników do każdego z systemów dyktują oczywiście producenci:

xcomfort to http://www.xcomfort.pl/system1.php 

homiq oraz F&Home to zwykłe, tradycyjne włączniki (http://www.homiq.pl/jak_moge_wlaczyc.html) 

niko to http://www.embort.com/konfigurator/index.html 

inels to http://www.inels.pl/index.php?sekce=...kce=show&id=82 

lcn to 6-cio lib 12-sto przyciskowy panel (http://www.lcn.pl/index.php?id=produkty&sub=panele) bądź też nieliczne od systemu KNX (np.: http://gb.jung.de/en/products/design...t/25_3638.html)

w KNX/EIB wybór jest oczywiście przeogromny, barierą może być tylko cena

w systemach rodem z Ameryki (Crestron, Lutron, Vantage etc...) obowiązuje zaś specyficzny design: 
http://www.lutron.com/Products/Whole.../Overview.aspx 
http://www.vantagecontrols.com/all_p...interfaces.php 

tak więc każdy, kto decyduje się na automatykę w domu najpierw zastanawia się czy włącznik od wybranego systemu, będzie mu się podobał

----------


## szczygieł

> Początek czwartej strony, czas na przypomnienie - w tym wątku dyskutujemy o gotowych ("pudełkowych") systemach automatyki domowej o cenie nie przekraczającej 20-25.000 zł za przeciętną instalację.
> 
> Jeżeli ktoś z Szanownych Dyskutantów reprezentuje producenta lub instalatora jakiegoś systemu, to proszę o zaznaczenie tego w swoich postach - wasza wiedza jest bardzo cenna, ale dajcie nam - klientom - szansę na obiektywną jej ocenę.


brutalna prawda jest taka, że 
>> za 20 tys zł można można przebierać w rozwiązaniach automatyki 
>> Wy, Klienci, oceniacie propozycje przez pryzmat ceny i słusznie, bo nie ma większych różnic funkcjonalnych pomiędzy różnymi systemami 

btw, 
jeszcze nie sprecyzowano jakie kryteria miałyby ważyć na ocenie "pudełkowego" systemu automatyki za max. 25 000 zł, bardzo szybko by nas to zbliżyło jakichś wniosków;

proszę o wpisywanie wymagań dla takiego systemu:

----------


## Paweł Irek

> zabawa polega na tym, że rodzaje włączników do każdego z systemów dyktują oczywiście producenci:
> 
> ...
> 
> tak więc każdy, kto decyduje się na automatykę w domu najpierw zastanawia się czy włącznik od wybranego systemu, będzie mu się podobał


Mam nie co odmienne zdanie na ten temat... a sposób w jaki to przedstawiasz uważam za wprowadzanie w błąd. Na wstępie trzeba wyjaśnić, że w tego typu produktach należy odróżnić uniwersalny "biały montaż" który można z całą pewnością stosować we wszystkich systemach automatyki (to jaki jest do wyboru to kwestia dogłębnego studiowania katalogów i ofert różnych producentów... od tych za 7,5 dostępnych w zwykłych sklepach elektrycznych do takich za set ileś złotych sprowadzanych na zamówienie w wybranych hurtowniach). 

Drugą kwestią jest coś co można by nazwać wyższą generacją naściennych przycisków... roboczo można by to nazwać "panelami przyciskowymi". Taki panel tym się różni od tych zwykłych, że czasami zawiera różne dodatkowe funkcje które w jakimś stopniu muszą być integralne z danym systemem automatyki. Czasami jest to wyświetlacz z pomiarem temperatury, czasami różne potwierdzenia systemowe, dodatkowe wyposażenie takiego przycisku, typu termometr, nadajnik-odbiornik podczerwieni. 

W tych wyrobach bardziej skomplikowanych, faktycznie trzeba się często zdawać na dyktat designu danego producenta. Jednak biorąc pod uwagę, że temat dotyczy systemów rozsądnych to myślę, że spokojnie można się ograniczyć do dobrze zaprojektowanych uniwersalnych podwójnych/potrójnych kołyskowych.

----------


## homiq

My stawiamy na uniwersalność. Kilent może wybrać włączniki dowolnego producenta co powoduje,*że wybór ma największy z możliwych. 
Jeżeli chodzi o funkcjonalność to temat już był poruszany - my panelom dotykowym, rozbudowanym włącznikom mówimy nie! Budynek musi być prosty i intuicyjny w obsłudze a panel dotykowy w każdym pomieszczeniu nie jest wstanie tego zapewnić. Owszem "dotyk" i wiele informacji się przydaje i dlatego nasi Klienci mogą korzystać z panela centralnego i wielu urządzeń z przeglądarką www (często mają już swoje ulubione telefony, ipody... nie muszą nic zmieniać, kupować - po prostu sterują całym budynkiem) a wszystko co podstawowe realizują bez zastanowienia klasycznym, często bardzo designerskim włącznikiem.

MM.

----------


## odaro

> niko to http://www.embort.com/konfigurator/index.html



No a wyłączniki Niko w jakie cenie można kupić

----------


## szczygieł

jest ich mnogość  :big grin:  
zwykłe, radiowe, za ramkami drewnianymi, metalowymi, plastikowymi, etc...

więc, upraszczając, przykładowo:
2-przyciskowy: 15 euro
4-przyciskowy: 60 euro
6-przyciskowy: 80 euro
8-przyciskowy: 100 euro

----------


## szczygieł

po postach Pawła Irka i homiq widzę, że temat zmierza donikąd; 
w tym wątku interesuje mnie zdanie użytkownika nie zaś instalatora/producenta; 
i nie będę polemizował z opiniami, na temat wyższości włączników dzwonkowych nad wielo-przyciskowymi, bo nie ma reguły, i zależy to od predyspozycji użytkowników

----------


## Paweł Irek

> po postach Pawła Irka i homiq widzę, że temat zmierza donikąd; 
> w tym wątku interesuje mnie zdanie użytkownika nie zaś instalatora/producenta; 
> i nie będę polemizował z opiniami, na temat wyższości włączników dzwonkowych nad wielo-przyciskowymi, bo nie ma reguły, i zależy to od predyspozycji użytkowników


A szkoda bo w katalogach producenta którego proponujesz znalazłem wymarzone do zastosowań w systemach automatyki domowej systemy łączników wielokrotnych które można zastosować prawdopodobnie do ! KAŻDEGO ! systemu automatyki na rynku.

http://www.niko.be/NIKO/Documents/PM170-40000.pdf
Mam nadzieję że takie też masz w ofercie... bo mam zamiar polecać je swoim klientom  :smile: 

Także design owszem jest bardzo ważny, ale jak widać nie krytyczny wobec wyboru systemu jako takiego... i właśnie tylko taką informację chciałem przekazać w poprzednim poście nie zgadzając się z wypowiedzią, 




> po postach Pawła Irka i homiq widzę, że temat zmierza donikąd;


Szczerze mówiąc wolałbym pogłębiać temat możliwości, różnego rodzaju solucji systemów automatyki, niż wyjaśniać i prostować wprowadzające w błąd opinie i stereotypy na temat systemów IB.

----------


## odaro

> A szkoda bo w katalogach producenta którego proponujesz znalazłem wymarzone do zastosowań w systemach automatyki domowej systemy łączników wielokrotnych które można zastosować prawdopodobnie do ! KAŻDEGO ! systemu automatyki na rynku.
> 
> http://www.niko.be/NIKO/Documents/PM170-40000.pdf
> Mam nadzieję że takie też masz w ofercie... bo mam zamiar polecać je swoim klientom 
> 
> .


No ale czy można je kupić w Polsce

----------


## inelsman

Prawda jest taka, że, jak ktoś chce to sobie dowolny wygląd włączników może dobrać, to w końcu zwykłe wejście binarne (a nawet jak nie, to też da się to przejść). Wiadomo, że każdy woli dać włączniki, na których sam zarobi, niż jakiś nie wiadomo skąd. To, że można ustawiać logikę w systemie, pozwala ze zwykłego dzwonkowego zrobić super sterujący ściemnianiem, czy podnoszeniem rolet. 

A tak jeszcze dodam, że w INELS oprócz wymienionych wyżej włączników serii Elegant, są jeszcze z serii Logus90 i to w cenie konkurencyjnej do polskiego dystrybutora Efapel.




> Szczerze mówiąc wolałbym pogłębiać temat możliwości, różnego rodzaju solucji systemów automatyki, niż wyjaśniać i prostować wprowadzające w błąd opinie i stereotypy na temat systemów IB.


Wszystkie systemy możliwości mają podobne, a to raczej nie jest temat do porównywania długości pakietów. Klienta i tak zwykle najbardziej interesuje cena, w szczególności, kiedy systemy mają praktycznie identyczne możliwości. Jeżeli chodzi o INELS, to ceny wszystkich komponentów można znaleźć na stronie (w sklepie internetowym http://eshop.elkoep.pl/), a w razie czego pytać o wycenę (z innymi systemami to wiem, że różnie jest). 

A co do wypowiedzi ludzi, którzy mają i używają takich systemów, to nie liczyłbym za bardzo na ich komentarze - działa, to pewnie nie widzą powodu, by łazić po forach i rozgłaszać na lewo i prawo, że działa (co innego jak by nie działało, wtedy zapewne wszędzie głosiliby jaki to szajs). Jak ktoś chce zobaczyć system w realu, to zostaje pogadać z dostawcą, choć, tak naprawdę, nie ma co oglądać  :big tongue: .

----------


## odaro

> A tak jeszcze dodam, że w INELS oprócz wymienionych wyżej włączników serii Elegant, są jeszcze z serii Logus90 i to w cenie konkurencyjnej do polskiego dystrybutora Efapel.


A ta seria Elegant to jakiego jest producenta

----------


## grregg

> ...
> 
> w tym wątku interesuje mnie zdanie użytkownika nie zaś instalatora/producenta; 
> i nie będę polemizował z opiniami, na temat wyższości włączników dzwonkowych nad wielo-przyciskowymi, bo nie ma reguły, i zależy to od predyspozycji użytkowników


Tylko, należy wziąć pod uwagę fakt, że większość instalatorów jest też użytkownikami systemów IB. Mało tego to właśnie instalatorzy, którzy instalują kilka systemów mogą mieć jakieś porównanie różnych rozwiązań.

----------


## Paweł Irek

W ramach pobudzenia wątku podaję namiar na rzetelną wypowiedź kolegi z konkurencji który wypowiada się ogólnie o systemach IB:

http://www.dominium.pl/artykuly/zoba...y-drogi-gadzet

----------


## bart!

Buduje dom… właśnie jestem na etapie wybierania systemu Intelignetnego domu. Znalazłem taki system BMS VISION SYSTEM http://www.visionsystem.pl/ - czy ktoś zna ten system? Spotkałem się z nimi, mają wszystko o co mi chodzi: zarządzanie (również zdalne via Internet) ogrzewaniem, alarmem, kamerami, nawadnianiem, roletami, oświetleniem, zamkiem… Zrobili mi projekt i powiem szczerze, że jestem zaskoczony ceną. Porównywałem to do kilku innych firm, ale wiem, że to ciężko porównać ze względu na różne rozwiązania. 
Czy znacie jakieś inne systemy umożliwiające takie rozwiązanie?  Chciałbym jeszcze porównać. Plusem tej firmy jest to, że jest to polski produkt i w razie awarii gwarantują mi szybką reakcję (naprawę lub wymianę), a w przypadku zachodnich systemów obawiam się trochę o terminy…

Jak ktoś już ma takie rozwiązanie w domu lub wie, że ktoś ma może poda mi informacje jaki to system (firma)… na razie decyduję się na Vision, ale … im więcej wiesz tym lepiej. Będę wdzięczny za informacje

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Buduje dom… właśnie jestem na etapie wybierania systemu Intelignetnego domu. Znalazłem taki system BMS VISION SYSTEM http://www.visionsystem.pl/ - czy ktoś zna ten system? Spotkałem się z nimi, mają wszystko o co mi chodzi: zarządzanie (również zdalne via Internet) ogrzewaniem, alarmem, kamerami, nawadnianiem, roletami, oświetleniem, zamkiem… Zrobili mi projekt i powiem szczerze, że jestem zaskoczony ceną.


Dla mnie system dyskwalifikuje, to, że to rozwiązanie bazuje na zwykłym PC-ie (plus dodatkowe moduły podłączane pod magistralę. Poza tym zaglądnąłem do spisu takiego zestawu. 


Kontaktron (czujnik domkniętego okna 
lub drzwi) 9*4399*
Włącznik oświetlenia 

(dzwonkowy) 3
Czujnik ruchu 6
Kamera USB* 1
Manipulator 1
Sygnalizator 1
Modem GSM 1
Neuron Cyfrowy (4-4), (8-0) 2
Konwerter RS485 1
Zasilacz 24V 1Oprogramowanie Family Light**

W tym zestawie oferują same duperele: kontaktrony, włączniki, czujniki ruchu, kamera, zasilacz... Jedynie Modem GSM i Neuron Cyfrowy brzmią jak prawdziwe elementy instalacji inteligentnej... Reszta to g...




> Porównywałem to do kilku innych firm, ale wiem, że to ciężko porównać ze względu na różne rozwiązania. Czy znacie jakieś inne systemy umożliwiające takie rozwiązanie?


Jakie *"takie"*? Że niby inne inteligentne systemy sterowania domem? Jest ich od groma... Sam pisałeś w pierwszym zdaniu "Porównywałem to do kilku innych firm" więc musisz znać inne systemy, skoro je porównywałeś właśnie z tym o którym piszesz.




> Chciałbym jeszcze porównać. Plusem tej firmy jest to, że jest to polski produkt i w razie awarii gwarantują mi szybką reakcję (naprawę lub wymianę), a w przypadku zachodnich systemów obawiam się trochę o terminy…


A gdzie tu widzisz plus, że to polski produkt? Czy szybka reakcja w razie awarii jest możliwa tylko w przypadku polskich firm? Samochód też kupujesz polski, bo naprawa "zagrabanicznych" dłużej trwa niż polskich???




> Jak ktoś już ma takie rozwiązanie w domu lub wie, że ktoś ma może poda mi informacje jaki to system (firma)… na razie decyduję się na Vision, ale … im więcej wiesz tym lepiej. Będę wdzięczny za informacje


A ja bym raczej odradzał...

----------


## magicc

Wszystko OK. Jak się z pewnością zorientowałeś firma nie produkuje żadnego z montowanych elementów, ( oprócz oprogramowania). Ale to nie dyskwalifikuje firmy- jedynie Twoje argumenty dot. polskiego producenta ( oprócz komponentów ZAMELA  nie widzę tam nic polskiego).

Natomiast ciekawe jest to że nie pokazują osprzętu ( pewnie można zamówić sobie dowolny), nie pokazują regulacja temperatury akurat jest w takim systemie dosyć ważna.
I najważniejsze- oparcie się o PC to pomysł  niespecjalny. Taki komp zużywa ok. 100 W przez cały czas, potrafi zeżreć wszystkie oszczędności energii jakie system wygeneruje.
Z pewnością jest adaptowany z większego rozwiązania ( czego zresztą nie ukrywają), gdzie ten stosunek mocy jest bardziej korzystny.

Reasumując- bez wglądu w wygląd i funkcjonalności  panelu operatorskiego oraz systemu ogrzewania- trudno coś ocenić, ale skoro nie pokazują tego na stronie, to znaczy że coś nie teges.

----------


## Jarek EM08

Tak przy okazji napiszę o czymś, czego na stronach Nexwell-a jeszcze nie piszą. W najbliższym czasie Nexwell udostępni w sprzedaży nowe moduły:

- moduł ethernetowy - umożliwią wreszcie dostęp do systemu i jego zarządzanie z internetu albo poprzez sieć domową,
- moduł oświetlenia RGB,
- moduł sterowania napięciem 0-10 V - przydatny np. do sterowania rekuperatorem,
- moduł czujnika podczerwieni - zamontowanie np. na suficie takiego czujnika będzie umożliwiało sterowanie systemu za pomocą pilota.

Więcej informacji będzie do znalezienia na stronach Nexwella w niedługim czasie...  :wiggle:

----------


## inelsman

A co to znaczy "w najbliższym czasie"  :smile: . W każdym razie widać, że goni konkurencje, czyli dla zwykłych ludków jak najbardziej na plus, acz iNELS ma już takie urządzenia. 
Kolega *bart!* poruszył temat Visiona. Mam tylko pytanie, po co koledze kolejny komputer i kolejny Windows? Nie ma kolega jeszcze  :smile: . Ze sprzętem od Apy jest tak, że nie dość, że działać musi 24h, to jeszcze za bardzo nic innego na maszynce nie porobimy, bo nam się system zwiesi przypadkiem i światło w domu wyłączy  :big tongue: . Należy też pamiętać, że w razie awarii modułu nie od Apy (Zamel, F&F, czy cokolwiek innego) to wymiana wcale nie będzie tak szybka, bo to już nie jest produkt firmy.
A może ktoś w temacie wie, jak to do końca bylo z tym Vision, bo coś mi się obiło o uszy, że to miał być system robiony dla Zamela (nie wiem, czy to w jakimkolwiek stopniu wiarygodna informacja, ale tak to wygląda).

----------


## Paweł Irek

> A co to znaczy "w najbliższym czasie" . W każdym razie widać, że goni konkurencje, czyli dla zwykłych ludków jak najbardziej na plus


Pierwsza seria sterowników do oświetlenia RGB właśnie jest instalowana przez serwis Nexwell u klienta.  :smile:  Za kilkanaście dni pewnie ogłosimy oficjalną premierę.

Faktycznie jeszcze znajdzie się kilka tematów w którym trzeba będzie nam podgonić najciekawszych konkurentów. Jednak jest już wiele rozwiązań, w których to Nexwell'a trzeba będzie gonić  :smile:   Zapraszam do odwiedzin naszej strony do zakładki System Nexo/Innowacje, gdzie omówionych jest kilka nie spotykanych w innych systemach rozwiązań.

----------


## bart!

Jakiś czas temu zacząłem się budować. Stwierdziłem, że jak buduje się dom w XXI wieku i ma się trochę odłożonych pieniędzy warto wybudować dom sterowany systemem, który będzie zarządzał wszystkimi najważniejszymi urządzeniami w domu (ogrzewanie, rolety, światło, nawadnianie itd.)

Na początku zdecydowałem się na www.visionsystem.pl, ale z tego co widzę takich systemów jest więcej. Ten wydaje mi się, że ma wszystko co potrzebuję, ale... no właśnie. 
Wszelkie informacje na co zwracać uwagę przy wyborze mile widziane. Już kilka ciekawych rad dostałem, ale od przybytku głowa nie boli!  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam wszystkich "budowlańców"  :smile: 
Bart!

----------


## inelsman

*bart!* najlepiej wypisz swoje wymagania i wyślij do firm, które znajdziesz (część masz w pierwszym poście w tym temacie, cześć się przezeń przewija). Dostaniesz kilka wycen i będziesz miał szersze pojęcie, co, gdzie, jak i po co. No i najlepiej pytaj u źródeł, albo nawet zaproś jakiś przedstawicieli do domku, omówcie wszystko, bo na pewno nie o wszystkim pamiętasz i nie wszystko przewidzisz  :smile: . Na pewno usłyszysz też wiele ciekawych pomysłów które oszczędzą ci zmartwień w przyszłości.

----------


## Jarek EM08

I przede wszystkim niech poczyta sobie informacje na stronach poszczególnych producentów. Można tam znaleźć dużo ciekawych informacji i na temat możliwości systemu, jak i poszczególnych komponentów wchodzących w ich skład. Takie informacje znajdziesz na stronach Inels-a jak i np. Nexwell-a. Nexwell jest moim faworytem jeśli chodzi o udostępnianą dokumentację, bo na ich stronach można znaleźć nawet instrukcje instalatorskie. Inels nie jest niestety pod tym względem tak otwarty jak Nexwell. *inelsman* ma rację, że wizyty u przedstawicieli czy nawet producentów są bardzo pomocne w wyrobieniu sobie zdania na temat systemu, a nawet swoich własnych oczekiwań co do działania takiego systemu we własnym domu. Inelsa w Poznaniu możesz zobaczyć np. w Elkimie http://www.elkim.pl/kontakt.html,a na prezentację Nexwell-a możesz się umówić nawet w domu: http://www.nexwell.eu/przedstawiciel-handlowy

*Edit: Tylko nie zdziw się czytając doku Inels-a, kiedy zauważysz nieskończoną ilość błędów ortograficznych, stylistycznych, interpunkcyjnych czy składniowych. Nie wiem kto to pisał, ale moim zdaniem jest na poziomie dziecka z podstawówki...  Mnie to w czytaniu bardzo przeszkadzało...*

----------


## inelsman

> *Edit: Tylko nie zdziw się czytając doku Inels-a, kiedy zauważysz nieskończoną ilość błędów ortograficznych, stylistycznych, interpunkcyjnych czy składniowych. Nie wiem kto to pisał, ale moim zdaniem jest na poziomie dziecka z podstawówki...  Mnie to w czytaniu bardzo przeszkadzało...*


Mnie tam jeszcze nie było, ale potwierdzam (niestety). Wynika to z faktu że tłumaczenia dokonywał nie polak, tylko ktoś kto niby polski znał, acz nie wiem kto i jak wpadł na taki pomysł.

----------


## Jarek EM08

Jeśli ktoś nie zauważył, to na stronach Nexwell'a można już znaleźć pierwsze informacje na temat nowego modułu *sterownika RGB*

Czekamy na następne... :bye:

----------


## homiq

Nie widzę nic złego w stosowaniu platformy PC jako głównej jednostki logicznej. Głównie ze względu :

1. jest to bardzo skalowalne rozwiązanie (funkcje mogą wykraczać poza rozwiązania automatyki budynkowej)  -  nasz system zużywa ok. 10% wydajności platformy atom PC
2. możliwa jest duża rozbudowa funkcjonalności (bez zmiany urządzeń)
3. zużycie energii jest na znacznie mniejszym poziomie niż 100W, o których ktoś pisał (są jednostki zużywające przy pełnym obciążeniu 8W, co w praktyce oznacza rachunek w okolicach 2pln) Urządzenia oparte o dedykowany procesor też zużywają energię i to nie małą.
4. od lat platforma pc gości w urządzeniach medycznych, maszynach przemysłowych i wielu innych (to świadczy o jej możliwościach)
5. system jest otwarty pod względem platformy i można go integrować z zewnętrznymi aplikacjami

W każdym razie u nas to rozwiązanie się sprawdza. Chętnych do sprawdzenia 100% polskiego systemu zapraszam do zakładki kontakt na naszej stronie - www.homiq.com .

----------


## magicc

> Nie widzę nic złego w stosowaniu platformy PC jako głównej jednostki logicznej. Głównie ze względu :
> 
> 1. jest to bardzo skalowalne rozwiązanie (funkcje mogą wykraczać poza rozwiązania automatyki budynkowej)  -  nasz system zużywa ok. 10% wydajności platformy atom PC
> 2. możliwa jest duża rozbudowa funkcjonalności (bez zmiany urządzeń)
> 3. zużycie energii jest na znacznie mniejszym poziomie niż 100W, o których ktoś pisał (są jednostki zużywające przy pełnym obciążeniu 8W, co w praktyce oznacza rachunek w okolicach 2pln) Urządzenia oparte o dedykowany procesor też zużywają energię i to nie małą.
> 4. od lat platforma pc gości w urządzeniach medycznych, maszynach przemysłowych i wielu innych (to świadczy o jej możliwościach)
> 5. system jest otwarty pod względem platformy i można go integrować z zewnętrznymi aplikacjami
> 
> W każdym razie u nas to rozwiązanie się sprawdza. Chętnych do sprawdzenia 100% polskiego systemu zapraszam do zakładki kontakt na naszej stronie - www.homiq.com .


Nie zgodzę się z Tobą. I Ty sam się z sobą nie zgadzasz

w pkt.1 napisałeś: [...] jest to bardzo skalowalne urządzenie [...]
a w pkt. 3 [...] sa jednostki zużywające przy pełnym obciążeniu  8 W [...]

Bowiem jednostki zużywające 8 W nie są w prosty sposób skalowalne, są to specjalizowane jednostki i dobrze o tym wiesz,

w pkt.4 [...] PC gości w urządzeniach medycznych [...]- tak ale jest tam z innych powodów niż oszczędności energii, a przemysłowe rozwiązania nie dają się w prosty sposób przenosić do rozwiązań domowych. Między innymi z innej skali zużycia energii.

w pkt. 5- [...] system jest otwarty pod względem platformy[...]  tak, ale nie systemy zużywające 8 Watt.

Podtrzymuję to co napisałem poprzednio- PC, taki jaki znamy powszednio zużywa więcej energii niż jest w stanie wygenerować zysków. Dokładając do tego cenę za system operacyjny należy się nad tym zastanowić. Napisałem to także pod kątem, iż omawiany system działał pod oprogramowanie Microsoft.

Natomiast zastosowanie mniejszych, energooszczędnych jednostek wyklucza stosowanie Win, i powoduje inne problemy- własnie owej brak skalowalności itp. Ja sam chętnie zastosowałbym otwarty system zużywający 8 W. I gdyby nie było z tym problemu, te komputery o niskim zużyciu energii zastąpiłyby PC-ty- co zresztą się dzieje w dobrze zarządzanych firmach. Nie są to jednak rozwiązania powszechne. Od producentów, projektantów i monterów systemów inteligentnych wymagam większej dbałości o energię elektryczną i dopracowanie produktów. Stosowanie "zwykłego" PC na windowsie, jest brakiem szacunku dla klienta. W końcu to instalacje INTELIGENTNE ( co jest grubą przesadą)

Oczywiście nie neguję używania PC w takich systemach- ale nie w formie zużywajacej 60- 100 W.

----------


## homiq

Magicc   -  po prostu mnie zatkało...  jak widać jesteś alfa i omega w tym temacie...   :wink: 

1. Inteligentny dom na windowsie - chyba tylko dla samobójców
2. Komputer zużywający 8W, którego moc wykorzystujemy w 10%  :
http://www.fit-pc.com/web/fit-pc2/fi...pecifications/
jak ktoś*chce to może na nim zainstalować bez problemu win.
3. Skalowalne i owszem  -  nic złego w tym, że biurowiec 20 000mkw. obsługuje jednostka zużywająca 500W  
(hosting twojego maila pewnie też zabiera w przeliczeniu 1W serwera na którym się znajduje  :smile:  )

reszty nie komentuję bo widzę, że jesteś znawcą  :wink:  

Ja póki co wracam do projektów, które niebawem będą cieszyć nowych Inwestorów.

----------


## emka79

czesc,

homiq -  zastanawiam nad instalacja waszego systemu. w jakims artykule pisalo, ze ma wieksze mozliwosci od knx/eib. czy moglbys napisac cos wiecej o tych mozliwosciach?

----------


## magicc

> Magicc   -  po prostu mnie zatkało...  jak widać jesteś alfa i omega w tym temacie...


W zasadzie nie rozumiem Twojej odpowiedzi. Nie wiem czy mnie obrażasz, czy sugerujesz coś innego. Jeśli merytorycznie nawet Twoja wypowiedź jest cenna, to raczej nie umieszczaj w niej osobistych wycieczek pod adresem interkulatora.

cyt:

3. Skalowalne i owszem - nic złego w tym, że biurowiec 20 000mkw. obsługuje jednostka zużywająca 500W- dokładnie, ale nie system obsługujący w porywach10 kW, a zużywający 80-100 W.





Ale zanim wrócisz do swojej pracy napisz czy stosujecie te urządzenia do których podałeś link. Jeśli tak- będę polecał Wasze systemy, bo to oznacza że mamy zbieżne poglądy. Jeśli nie- to coś nie teges.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Spartankaa

A czy o tej firmie ktos slyszal moze?

http://www.dom-i.pl/

----------


## magicc

ale ta firma, jeśli wierzyć info na stronie montuje Satela, Xcomforta i KNX. Czyli nic gotowego- wszystko wymaga projektu, instalacji i itp. Pod "gotowy" system podpada Xcomfort.
Ale o tym już było.

----------


## Spartankaa

*magicc* - wyslalam Tobie PW

----------


## Jarek EM08

> *magicc* - wyslalam Tobie PW


Dla czytelników tego tematu jest to malo interesujące...  :big tongue:

----------


## bartekgr

Czy naprawdę nie zagląda tu żaden użytkownik _gotowego systemu w dobrej cenie_? Szukający rozwiązań z wypiekami na twarzy czekają na wasze doświadczenia, pliz!

----------


## cegreg

> Czy naprawdę nie zagląda tu żaden użytkownik _gotowego systemu w dobrej cenie_? Szukający rozwiązań z wypiekami na twarzy czekają na wasze doświadczenia, pliz!


No przecież ja jestem  :wink:  a doświadczenia... opisywałem gdzieś na początku tego tematu.

----------


## greg_25

Cegreg, widze, ze znasz dobrze temat. Napisz cos prosze o LCN.

----------


## cegreg

> Cegreg, widze, ze znasz dobrze temat. Napisz cos prosze o LCN.


Niestety z LCN od dłuższego czasu nie miałem kontaktu i pewnie już nie będę miał. Także moja wiedza na temat tego systemu dawno się zdezaktualizowała. Mam kolegę który zjadł zęby na tym systemie, ale obecnie " porzucił" nasz kochany kraj. 

Systecm LCN cenowo wychodzi bardzo podobnie jak eib. Jeszcze kilka lat temu był on silną konkurencją dla eib - wychodził taniej i miał większe/inne możliwości. Ale odkąd namnożyło się dużo producentów eib,  ceny poszły w dół, to sława lcn zmalała.  A teraz kiedy mamy na rynku kilku "krajowych" graczy, to już w ogóle wszystko się zmieniło  :wink: 

W LCN bardzo mi się podoba rozproszoność systemu, która na prawdę została ciekawie przemyślana.  Często się go porównuje z eib i te porównania można znaleźć na wielu stronach (szybkość, rozbudowana logika itp.) Temat jest na prawdę szeroki. 
Co do awaryjności to znam dwa obiekty zrealizowane na lcn. Miałem z nimi kontakt przez dwa lata i nic niepokojącego w nich się nie działo. Jest to system jednego producenta, ale tutaj należy podkreślić, że nasza rodzinna firma opracowała ciekawy panel do sterowania lcn-em i satelem (domiq). 

Jeżeli masz już jakiegoś sprawdzonego instalatora lcn, to może faktycznie warto o nim pomyśleć. Ale jeżeli nie to może jednak pomyśleć nad czymś bardziej popularnym w naszym kraju.  Ewentualnie udać się bezpośrednio do LCN Polska, a oni już kogoś konkretnego polecą. 

Nie chcę tu nikogo konkretnego reklamować, ale każdy z naszych polskich producentów (z tych których znam, albo przynajmniej jakoś minimalnie zapoznałem się z cennikiem i możliwościami) na pewno zaoferuje Ci coś tańszego o podobnych możliwościach.

----------


## odaro

> Systecm LCN cenowo wychodzi bardzo podobnie jak eib. Jeszcze kilka lat temu był on silną konkurencją dla eib - wychodził taniej i miał większe/inne możliwości. Ale odkąd namnożyło się dużo producentów eib,  ceny poszły w dół, to sława lcn zmalała.  A teraz kiedy mamy na rynku kilku "krajowych" graczy, to już w ogóle wszystko się zmieniło 
> 
> .


I jakich krajowych graczach piszesz

----------


## bartekgr

Halo Polscy producenci? Pojawiły się w przeciągu ostatniego czasu jakieś nowości w waszych ofertach? Poinformujcie potencjalnych klientów. Tylko Nexwell pisał ostatnio o nowym module RGB - a jak ze sterowaniem podczerwienią i modułem Ethernetowym?

----------


## homiq

Jak chodzi o nowości w homiq-u to głównie możemy się pochwalić ostatnimi realizacjami, które w kilku przypadkach znacznie wykraczały poza standard.
Mamy więc w worku doświadczeń płynne sterowanie płomieniem kominka, sterowanie wszystkich dostępnych okien dachowych na rynku, uruchomienie 16 stref nagłośnienia, poprawne działanie interfejsu na iphonie 4 i najnowszym ipodzie  itd...

Trwają dynamiczne prace nad nowościami, które pojawią się w najbliższych miesiącach - będzie się czym pochwalić!
Moduł RGB jest u nas dostępny od roku a moduł ethernetowy jest standardem (interfejs web).

Bieżące nowości do granic rozszerzają skuteczność systemu w przypadku awarii :
- urządzenia in/out w trybie awaryjnym  bezpośrednio realizują połączenia bez udziału serwera 
- uruchomiliśmy serwer awaryjny w najlepszej polskiej serwerowni Beyond (allegro, nasza klasa itd.) 
dzięki temu w przypadku awarii serwera domowego budynek zestawia połączenie z serwerem awaryjnym, który odtwarza konfigurację i w ten sposób system działa do momentu wymiany serwera lokalnego 
- system posiada automatyczną rejestrację i swap urządzeń co pozwala na wymianę modułu podczas pracy 
- do tej pory nasz system należał do czołówki jeżeli chodzi o szybkość działania, w tej chwili z pełną odpowiedzialnością stwierdzam, że jest najszybszy na świecie!

Dam znać jak się pojawi coś nowego!

pozdrawiam
MM.

----------


## Paweł Irek

Jeśli chodzi o obóz Nexwell, 22-23 Września byliśmy w Warszawie na Międzynarodowej wystawie wynalazków i innowacji gdzie dostaliśmy wyróżnienie za kilka detali w naszym systemie. Impreza co prawda nie była duża, ale wyróżnienie i tak cieszy zwłasza, że wystawiały się głównie instytuty naukowo-badawcze z bardzo poważnymi często jeszcze niezrealizowanymi innowacyjnymi projektami dla przemysłu, ratownictwa, badań. 

Oprócz gestów i otwartego protokołu karty komend (od października dostępna już w wersji LAN), prezentowaliśmy jeszcze funkcję "kontroli załączenia obwodu" czyli funkcji polegającej na tym, że system oprócz tego, że załącza dany obwód ma dodatkową możliwość otrzymania z zewnątrz (np. od tego urządzenia) informacji czy faktycznie działa poprawnie... oczywiście w razie braku takiego statusu można odpowiednio zaprogramować reagowanie... np. wezwanie serwisu, alternatywny scenariusz zdarzeń itp.

Funkcja ta właściwie jest do osiągnięcia na wielu rodzajach systemów, ale tylko u nas ma wsparcie w samym sprzęcie i software... takie ułatwienie które się przydaje w przypadku sterowania ważnymi instalacjami (ogrzewanie, klima, rekuperacja), a których działania nie widać tak jak w przypadku rolet czy oświetlenia.




> - do tej pory nasz system należał do czołówki jeżeli chodzi o szybkość działania, w tej chwili z pełną odpowiedzialnością stwierdzam, że jest najszybszy na świecie!


HOMIQ, tak z ciekawości jak ta prędkość jest mierzona... chętnie porównam... Interesuje mnie czas od naruszenia czujnika do załączenia obwodu.

----------


## admin

*Eksperci firmy Elektra* odpowiedzą na pytania dotyczące elektrycznego ogrzewania podłogowego, grzejników konwekcyjnych, ogrzewaczy akumulacyjnych i wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła, a także elektrycznych systemów ochrony przed śniegiem i lodem podjazdów, schodów zewnętrznych i rynien.

Elektra jest producentem przewodów i mat grzejnych do elektrycznego ogrzewania podłogowego; wykonawcą instalacji przeciwzamarzaniowych i przeciwoblodzeniowych podjazdów, ramp, chodników, schodów, rurociągów, rynien.

Demontaż starego pieca akumulacyjnego... Bojler czy przepływowy ogrzewacz elektryczny?.... Cofanie się spalin w kominie... Odliczenie od podatku... 

ZADAJ PYTANIE EKSPERTOWI FORUM!

Przedstawiciele ELEKTRY czekają na Was w tym wątku.

----------


## homiq

Skoro jest możliwość to chętnie skorzystam z obecności specjalistów z elektry.

PRZEWODY GRZEJNE 
1. Jaki jest spadek skuteczności grzania w przypadku przykrycia panelami i innymi materiałami z drewna?
2. Jaka jest maksymalna dopuszczalna temperatura dla podłóg z pokrywą drewnianą
3. Czy w przypadku rozłożenia przewodów zgodnie z zasadami W/mkw.  trzeba kontrolować temperaturę maksymalną podłogi czy ze względu na moc nie osiągnie ona stanu w którym będzie za gorąca?
4. Jaki czujnik jest w komplecie do mierzenia temp. podłogi ?

SYSTEM OCHRONY PRZED ŚNIEGIEM I LODEM
1. Jak działa czujnik zewnętrzny?  Chodzi mi o wykrywanie lodu/śniegu
2. Rozmrażanie rynien zalączane jest czasowo czy przy wystąpieniu specyficznych warunków pogodowych/czujnikowych ?

EKSPLOATACJA
1. Jaki jest przewidywany koszt ogrzewania budynku 200mkw. przy użyciu przewodów grzejnych ?  (termoizolacja budynku standardowa)

pozdrawiam
MM.


Paweł Irek :
HOMIQ, tak z ciekawości jak ta prędkość jest mierzona... chętnie porównam... Interesuje mnie czas od naruszenia czujnika do załączenia obwodu.

Dla mnie liczy się wartość użytkowa i włącznik ścienny reaguje dokładnie tak jak klasyczny w instalacji analogowej - natychmiast.
Tak samo jest z interfejsem graficznym - efekt jest w momencie dotknięcia. Wszystkie systemy jakie do tej pory widziałem posiadają pewne opóźnienie, które mimo tego, że w czasie jest minimalne to jednak odczuwalne praktycznie. 
Co do konkretnego czasu to mogę zapytać w dziale technicznym.

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Skoro jest możliwość to chętnie skorzystam z obecności specjalistów z elektry.


No przecież nie odpowiadają w tym wątku...

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Paweł Irek :
> HOMIQ, tak z ciekawości jak ta prędkość jest mierzona... chętnie porównam... Interesuje mnie czas od naruszenia czujnika do załączenia obwodu.
> 
> Dla mnie liczy się wartość użytkowa i włącznik ścienny reaguje dokładnie tak jak klasyczny w instalacji analogowej - natychmiast.
> Tak samo jest z interfejsem graficznym - efekt jest w momencie dotknięcia. Wszystkie systemy jakie do tej pory widziałem posiadają pewne opóźnienie, które mimo tego, że w czasie jest minimalne to jednak odczuwalne praktycznie. 
> Co do konkretnego czasu to mogę zapytać w dziale technicznym.


Ha! No właśnie mi chodzi o te milisekundy... bo to że działa natychmiast to akurat dla mnie to norma... na takiej zasadzie to też mogę powiedzieć, że Nexo jest najszybsze na świecie... W przypadku odpowiednio zapętlonego programu jesteśmy w stanie wywołać efekt stroboskopu na listwie LED. Próbowaliśmy też dać dwa natychmiastowe rozkazy wyłączenia i załączenia światła... przekaźnik nie zdążył zareagować (no, ale pełny powrót styku to 7ms)  :smile: . Dlatego pytam o te milisekundy. Słyszałem też, że u konkurencji jest z tym różnie, ale nie chce mi się wierzyć żeby były to jakieś dramatyczne różnice.

----------


## homiq

Różnice są widoczne i odczuwalne w wielu systemach. Spowolnienie jest dodatkowo większe w momencie korzystania z interfejsu graficznego.
Jak to jest u Ciebie?  Od momentu dotknięcia ekranu jest również poniżej 7ms?

Chyba troszkę OT-a technicznego robimy z tymi ms. Zasadniczo chodzi mi o praktykę czyli "odczuwalność" zwłoki.

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Różnice są widoczne i odczuwalne w wielu systemach. Spowolnienie jest dodatkowo większe w momencie korzystania z interfejsu graficznego.
> Jak to jest u Ciebie?  Od momentu dotknięcia ekranu jest również poniżej 7ms?
> 
> Chyba troszkę OT-a technicznego robimy z tymi ms. Zasadniczo chodzi mi o praktykę czyli "odczuwalność" zwłoki.


Właśnie też ostatnio namawiam techników aby mi to zmierzyli, bo czuję tutaj właśnie bardzo dużą konkurencyjność zwłaszcza w kontekście kilku dobrze rozreklamowanych marek na rynku. Odczuwalność zwłoki nawet nie jest minimalna... trudno ją dostrzec. Najwięcej czasu pochłania sensoryka... czyli opóźnienie związane z np. z czujnikiem ruchu... tego się nie przeskoczy, ale już słyszałem o czujnikach które specjalizują się w szybkości reakcji.

Fakt, że dyskusja o milisekundach wkracza bardziej na walory techniczne, a nie użytkowe... ale nawiązując w ogóle do idei tematu to myślę, że warto zwrócić na to uwagę, że parametr szybkości reakcji systemu w granicach np. 5ms a 500ms to duża różnica.... zwłaszcza gdy weźmiemy pod uwagę... czas zadziałania czujnika ruchu, czas reakcji systemu, czas zadziałania przekaźnika, i na końcu czas np. zapalenia światła, które też w końcu ma jakąś bezwładność (uwaga na świetlówki)... ale to tylko sygnalizuję, aby nie brnąć bez sensu w jakieś akademickie NAJ... 

Co do interfejsu graficznego... trzeba zmierzyć... chociaż nie mam za bardzo pomysłu jak zmierzyć moment dotknięcia panelu LCD... trzeba by jakoś zmierzyć rezystancję matrycy chyba... bo przecież chodzi o jakieś tam dziesiętne sekundy... mam nadzieję, że nie przesadzam i wkrótce podam jakieś rzeczywiste wyniki.

----------


## inelsman

A o jakich odległościach mowa? W iNELSIE to z tym czasem, przyznam różnie. Jakieś tam opóźnienie występuje (choć trzeba się trochę skoncentrować, by je zauważyć - ale da się). Z interfejsem graficznym to zamyka się ono <0,2 s i zależy od tego, co tam ma być robione. Jeżeli chodzi o same prędkości, to na 2km (z  tym że katalogowa długość magistrali to 550m) kablu pakiet tam i z powrotem leciał 35ms - naciśnięcie włącznika cyfrowego miało załączyć znajdującą się w nim diodę. To tyle odnośnie szybkości, choć tak jak pisał *Paweł Irek*, na systemach kablowych będzie zapewne podobnie.

A jeżeli chodzi o zadania typu jednocześnie włącz/wyłącz, to dla maszyny taki rozkaz jest niezrozumiały. Zadania będą wykonane w jednej pętli programowej, co w praktyce (przynajmniej w iNELSIE) oznacza zastosowanie się do ostatniego polecenia. Jak wy byś cię odebrali polecenie: otwórz/zamknij drzwi  :big tongue: . Takim poleceniem raczej nie sprawdzimy szybkości żadnej reakcji. 

No i nie ma co polemizować, że jakiś wyłącznik inteligenty będzie działał szybciej niż klasyczny (no chyba, że będzie jakiś już naprawdę futurystyczny, ale takich jeszcze nie ma  :big tongue: ).

----------


## bartekgr

Panowie, wasza dyskusja, choć techniczna, wydaje się zwracać uwagę na bardzo istotny elementy rzutujący na ogólny poziom zadowolenia z systemu. Sytuacja trochę analogiczna do telefonów komórkowych. Nawet najlepiej wyposażony i bogaty w funkcje telefon będzie po okresie fascynacji denerwował, jeżeli na uruchomienie aplikacji do pisania SMSów będzie czekało się choć sekundę.

Kontynuując temat interfejsów, jak wygląda u Was sprawa *sterowania za pomocą pilotów*. Siedzi sobie mieszkaniec domu z Waszym Systemem na kanapie, ogląda poranną powtórkę "M jak miłość", a tu mu słońce przez okno wpada i wizję zakłóca. Przecież nie będzie wstawał, najłatwiej tym samym pilotem zasłonić rolety czy żaluzje. Da radę?

----------


## inelsman

Da radę, o ile... no właśnie, w iNELS jest jednostka do obsługi sterowania pilotami RF i głosem, tyle, ale zdarzają się kody RF nieobsługiwane (tu praktycznie każdy producent ma swój format kodowania). Jeżeli jednak jest ok, to działa to bez problemu, także w drugą stronę - system może duplikować funkcje pilota i np. przełączać telewizor w stan czuwania (żeby dioda prąd żarła).

Alternatywą jest iNELS Multimedia, gdzie z jednego pilota poprzez TV steruje się całą instalacją + podglądem z kamer + strefami audio + co kto tam jeszcze w domu ma. To już rozwiązanie dla tych, którym nie chce się w ogóle wstawać z fotela, a robot-odkurzacz przywozi im piwo z lodówki  :smile: .

----------


## homiq

Pilotem do homiq-a, którym można wszystko zrobić w obrębie systemu jest dowolne urządzenie z przeglądarką www. Może to być telefon komórkowy, PDA, notebook itd.
Osobiście polecam urządzenia Apple iPod i iPad. Sprawdzają się doskonale, spełniają wiele dodatkowych funkcji i są rozsądne cenowo.

M.

----------


## inelsman

> Osobiście polecam urządzenia Apple iPod i iPad. Sprawdzają się doskonale, spełniają wiele dodatkowych funkcji *i są rozsądne cenowo.*


W stosunku do? Że tam fajnie wyglądają, to ok, ale o rozsądnych cenach, to już nie ma co mówić, szczególnie w Polsce (ale to znany temat). Ale mam pytanie, jak już wymieniłeś te urządzenia, bo rozumiem są dedykowane dla waszego systemu; czy wasza aplikacja full sterowania jest pisana konkretnie pod OS Apple, czy np. w javie i bez problemu działałaby na większości dzisiejszych telefonów? 

A co do sterowania z takich urządzeń, to w iNELSIE, jak i zapewne we wszystkich systemach, gdzie jest możliwość podłączenia do ETHRNET, da się sterować przez przeglądarkę (czyli każdym urządzeniem, które ją posiada).

----------


## cegreg

> I jakich krajowych graczach piszesz


No... chyba każdy większy "gracz" został tutaj wymieniony  :wink: 




> Kontynuując temat interfejsów, jak wygląda u Was sprawa *sterowania za pomocą pilotów*. Siedzi sobie mieszkaniec domu z Waszym Systemem na kanapie, ogląda poranną powtórkę "M jak miłość", a tu mu słońce przez okno wpada i wizję zakłóca. Przecież nie będzie wstawał, najłatwiej tym samym pilotem zasłonić rolety czy żaluzje. Da radę?


Do takiego zadania można wykorzystać zwykłe piloty ir. Jeżeli dany system ma w swojej ofercie czytnik/odbiornik IR, to rozwiązanie jest banalne. Wystarczy tylko "skopiować" kody jakichś niewykorzystanych klawiszy na pilocie nawet od TV (nie wszystkie piloty). Następnie nauczyć tego kodu dany system i przypisać mu odpowiednie zadanie. Wadą tego rozwiązania jest przymus celowania w odbiornik ir danego systemu. 
Przyjaźniejszym w użytkowaniu, zarówno do sprzętu audio-video jak i systemów I-D będzie jakiś pilot radiowy - nevo, logitech, philips pronto i wiele innych. Miałem tylko okazję pracować z pilotami pronto, ale to jest wyższa czyt. droższa półka  :wink: . Pronto oferuje też specjalne expandery z portem rs232, który z kolei umożliwia integrację z systemami, które nie posiadają w swojej ofercie bramek ir. Nie będę nawet rozpisywał się na temat większych możliwości integracji przy wykorzystaniu rs232, bo to jest dłuższy temat. 
Jeden z moich znajomych użytkuje pilot radiowy logitech i też bardzo sobie chwali to rozwiązanie (tańszy kilka razy od pronto), ale można go tylko użyć w systemach oferujących odbiorniki ir.

Ogólnie to sterowanie przez ir jest trochę prymitywne, ale nadal jest skuteczne.

----------


## jacekpieczara

witam jestem na etapie szukania  dla mojego domu instalacji automatyki domowej równocześnie prosze o pomoc osoby które borykały się z tym problemem co ja? albo osoby które mają wiedzę na ten temat , jakie firmy państwo polecacie bo jest ich bardzo dużo no i    najważniejsze to ceny są różne zaczynają się od 11000 zł do kilku  tys zł  ja szukam instalacji w kwocie do 15000 zł  :cool:  dziękuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## ryciek

> witam jestem na etapie szukania  dla mojego domu instalacji automatyki domowej równocześnie prosze o pomoc osoby które borykały się z tym problemem co ja? albo osoby które mają wiedzę na ten temat , jakie firmy państwo polecacie bo jest ich bardzo dużo no i    najważniejsze to ceny są różne zaczynają się od 11000 zł do kilku  tys zł  ja szukam instalacji w kwocie do 15000 zł  dziękuje i pozdrawiam


W tej kwocie nawet przy małym domu może być ciężko  :wink:  Ale jest to wykonalne, wszystko zależy od wielkości instalacji (ilości i typów obwodów sterowanych). Celowałbym w jakieś polskie systemy.  W tym temacie wypowiadało się kilku przedstawicieli polskich systemów. Proponuję podesłać do każdego z nich rzut domu z naniesionymi odbiornikami i poprosić o jakąś wstępną wycenę oraz kontakt do instalatora z okolicy budowy domu.  Może trafi się firma wchodząca na rynek, to ceny usług będą atrakcyjne :wink:  

Innym tańszym rozwiązaniem może być Xcomfort, ale jest to system bezprzewodowy i ma pewne wady oczym już tu pisano. Chociaż  na warszawskiej białołęce jest willa prawie 700m2 oparta na tym systemie.  Nie mniej jednak na tym systemie można zaoszczędzić na samej robociźnie (odbiorniki może zainstaować każdy bardziej rozgarnięty elektryk).  Same urzadzenia można kupić w dobrych cenach w sklepach internetowych albo w hurtowniach elektrycznych. Z programowaniem można nawet sobie samemu poradzić. Znam kilka osób "nietechnicznych" które bez problemu sobie z tym poradziły. Oczywiście doświadczona osoba będzie wiedziała jak wycisnąć z tego systemu więcej.

----------


## jacekpieczara

spoko bo można sie troszku pogubić napotkałem dużo stron internetowych gdzie zostały tam opisane różne cenniki miedzy innymi www.domprzyjazdny.com.pl  tam jest podana najniższa  cena gdzie  znalazłem kwotę 11000 zł i  tylko nie wiem co za te pieniądze jest ale dziękuje za radę gdzieś polatam tylko muszę wrócic   do Polski na święta  :smile:  jak się robi taką instalacje to mam całą elektrykę zrobioną? pytam bo naprawdę nie wiem pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Przewas

To mój pierwszy post na tym forum, wiec na początku witam wszystkich.
Tematyką inteligentnych instalacji zajmuję się od dosyć dawna, w pewnym momencie miała to być nawet dziedzina,którą miałem zajmować się zawodowo ale w ostateczności skończyło się jedynie samych na certyfikatach z LCN, KNX i Xcomfortu i bodajże jednej instalacji Xcomfortu na dużym zakładzie produkcyjnym (da się).
Największe doświadczenie, zdobyłem jednak instalując taki system u siebie (Xcomfort - ze względu na cenę), pisząc własny soft do sterowania, gdyż ten który istnieje , to jakaś kompletna porażka (może obecnie coś w tym temacie drgnęło,  nie wiem trochę temat odpuściłem). 
Z punktu widzenia użytkownika mogę powiedzieć iż  wszelkiego rodzaju systemy wizualizacji prezentujące na tle wypasionej grafiki  pieczołowicie wyrysowane schematy pomieszczeń, z możliwością sterowania są tylko klasycznym lepem na klienta. W codziennym użytkowaniu, poza początkowym okresem zachłyśnięcia, kompletnie się tego nie wykorzystuje. Jaki bowiem sens ma np włączanie/wyłączanie lampy lub sterowanie roletami np w sypialni panelem z salonu. Żaden.
Podawanu tu gdzieś w dyskusji sytuację podglądu mieszkania i gaszenia niepotrzebnego światła. Totalna bzdura. Komuś, kto jest na etapie wyboru systemu, może się jeszcze wydawać to rzeczą niezbędnie przydatną, tylko po głębszym zastanowieniu się - po co wydawać kupę kasy na system, który nie potrafi ekonomicznie zarządzać światłem? Przepraszam, ale jeżeli to ma być celem tego wiszącego na ścianie 15 lub wiecej calowego ustrojstwa, to ja dziękuję. 
Wystarczy prosty czujnik oświetlenia, i powiązanie np czujników ruchu czy właczników odpowiednimi warunkami. I tyle.Czujka ruchu kiedy będzie za ciemno włączy światło, przycisk od oświetlenia w pokoju dziecięcym , będzie zablokowany jeżeli będzie wystarczająco jasno i tyle. Temat zbędnego  oświetlenia w 90% przypadków  załatwiony a wybajerzona wizualizacja mi do tego niepotrzebna.Owszem ,  dobrze się je  sprzedaje.Klient, który oszołomiony "technologią" sam w sumie nie potrafi określić własnych potrzeb i taki "ficzer" wydaje mu sie niezbędnie potrzebny na pewno będzie nią zachwycony, widząc już jak prezentuje się na ścianie jego salonu. Po czym wykorzysta ją w 5%.Podobnie z iPadem, współprace z którym jeden z użytkowników wychwala tu pod niebiosa. Przepraszam, ale "pilot" za ok 3000 zł, którym mogę sobie światło gasić? Są dużo tańsze rozwiązania a wyglądające wcale nie gorzej no ale  oczywiście bez  ikony appla. na chromowanej obudowie.
Niestety sprzedający takie systemy i zachwalający je tu głośno na forum o takich rzeczach nie wspominają. Chcą złapać klienta? czy może po prostu nie wiedzą tego, bo nigdy z takiego systemu nie korzystali na codzień? Możliwe.  
Do codziennego korzystania wystarczy jedna porządna wizualizacja z czujkami alarmowymi/kontaktronami/ppoż itd, po to aby jednym rzutem oka ocenić sytuację w domu, choć i to jest naciągane. Po co nam system  "inteligentnego"  budynku skoro my mamy się takimi rzeczami zajmować? To system powinien zareagować na sytuacje alarmową a nas jedynie powiadomić , że coś się wydarzyło,  system zadziałał i  tyle. 
Z punktu widzenia użytkownika, po ponad 2 latach korzystania z systemu, jedną z najczęściej używanych funkcji sterowania są sceny/scenariusze. Mając panel w salonie, nawet urządzeniami w salonie  nie steruję używając panela, bo prościej mi , nie wgapiając się w ikonki, klepnąć przycisk na ścianie lub przycisk pilota nad sofą. Mogę jeszcze przy wychodzeniu zerknać ewentualnie na prognozę pogody i to wszystko. Patrząc na to pod tym kątem, zabawne wydaje się licytowanie czy po kliknięciu ikony scena uruchomi mi sie po 7 czy 500 ms. Jest to oczywiście argument - ale jedynie reklamowy bowiem czytając to przeciętny Kowalski dojdzie do oczywistego wniosku, że 7ms jest na pewno lepsze niż 500ms  (nie neguję tu samego systemu który to oferuje - bo nie znam jego możliwości, podkreślam tylko kompletny bezsens tego licytacji)
. 
Reasumując, na dzień dzisiejszy, jestem w zasadzie zadowolony z Xcomfortu z kilku powodów.
- Bo jest bezprzewodowy i przez to niewiarygodnie elastyczny. Kwestia zmiany lokalizacji przycisku, dodawania nowego, nowych czujników - poezja.
- Bo jest  tani (jak na system bezprzewodowy) 
- Bo jest prosty
- Da się z niego bardzo dużo  wycisnąć - kwestia instalatora choć tu niestety bywa kiepsko, to często elektrycy, którzy po podstawowym parogodzinnym kursie w Moellerze wrzucają instalację Xcomfortu w ofertę.

Realizuje 100% moich potrzeb, od dłuższego czasu, kiedy już dopracowałem sie optymalnych dla mnie ustawień i przestało mnie bawic "klikanie" światła na panelu, systemu już nie dotykam. I to jest wg mnie system inteligentny. Taki, który działa w tle i nie absorbuje mojej uwagi, jednocześnie nie utrudniając mi życia, a pomagając.
Niestety - Xcomfort - dopiero wtedy , kiedy Moeller/Eaton posiedzi nad programem do sterowania z prawdziwego zdarzenia

Odpierając ewentualne zarzuty, nie reklamuję Xcomfortu, bo mam z tego jakiś procent od producenta,  czy własny soft do sprzedania. Z instalowania systemów Inteligentnego budynku już się raczej wycofałem bo jakoś nie mam żyłki handlowca, a mój soft nie jest na sprzedaż, tez z powodu jak poprzednio. Chciałbym jedynie uzmysłowić przeciętnemu Kowalskiemu, żeby nie dał się zwieść wypieszczonym graficznie stylizacjom, tylko zastanowił się nad rzeczywistymi swoimi potrzebami, a nastepnie poszukał systemu, który je realizuje, bo może się okazać, że po roku, rozczarowany Kowalski stwierdzi, że ktoś go nieźle naciągnął i zabawa w  te całe "inteligentne budynki" to wielki pic na wodę za sporą kasę.

----------


## kany

Witam 
Zerkam czasem na ten temat , bo jestem sam zainteresowany takim systemem lecz nie tak rozbudowanym.Ogolnie pracuje za granica i jestem na codzien  z takimi systemami (widze ich montaż ) .Rozmawiam czesto z elektrykami którzy to montuja zadajac im podstawowe pytanie ,czy jesli bys budowal dom zamontowal bys sobie cos takiego??
Odp.
1.Chyba oszalales to jest zwykle gowno dla leni i ludzi co niemaja 
-a gdybys mial kase ?
-e to bym zrobil normalne przelaczniki i sluzba by je wlaczala  :big tongue: 
ale tak na powaznie -problem jest taki ze jesli cos walnie to lezysz i kwiczysz ,i oby to nie stalo sie w np.wigilje bo naprawy mozna sie spodziewac po nowym roku a ty siedzisz bez niczego CIEMNOSC
-a jesli ktos mi mowi ze dzieki temu systemowi mozna oszczedzic to mnie cos watroba zaczyna bolec  :mad: 
Czesto spaceruje wieczorem po budowie i sie bawie tymi przelacznikami ,dla mnie swiatlo w tym systemie to bzdura 10 wlacznikow w 1 przelaczniku nie nie nie ale to tylko moja opinia ,Troche ruchu tez sie przyda !!! 

Dlatego tez postanowilem zrobic tylko alarm sterowanie roletami zraszacze w ogrodzie to mi wystarczy ,zapytalem niemiecka firme jaki to moze byc koszt??? yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy okolo 14 tys EURO  :ohmy:  
A wy jak myslicie , jaka kwote powinienem szykowac na moj plan 

8 okien z roletami 8 pomieszczen do alarmu
PZd

----------


## Przewas

> Witam 
> Rozmawiam czesto z elektrykami którzy to montuja ...


Elektrycy którzy montują takie system, najczęściej mają blade pojęcie o bardziej wyrafinowanych funkcjach. Tutaj już często nie wystarcza klasyczna wiedza elektryczna.




> problem jest taki ze jesli cos walnie to lezysz i kwiczysz ,i oby to nie stalo sie w np.wigilje bo naprawy mozna sie spodziewac po nowym roku a ty siedzisz bez niczego CIEMNOSC


Kwestia przemyslenia całego systemy na etapie projektowania. U mnie w przypadku kiedy "cos walnie"  to w przypadku kiedy będzie to główny komputer, to co najwyżej nie będą działały funkcje "dodatkowe" np gaszenie światła przy wystarczająco silnym natężeniu oświetlenia zewnętrznego. "Pstryczek" na ścianie nadal będzie działał. Jak "posypie" się pstryczek, to zapalę sobie awaryjnie z pilota lub panelem i tyle. 





> -a jesli ktos mi mowi ze dzieki temu systemowi mozna oszczedzic to mnie cos watroba zaczyna bolec


Na wątrobe sa lekarstwa, a do oszczędzania systemy zarządzania energią i tyle. Zarządzając optymalnie ogrzewaniem, odcinając grzejniki przy wietrzeniu mieszkania, obniżając temp w nocy/w dzien w nieuzywanych pokojach,  wprowadzając stałonatężeniową regulację oświetlenia itd itd, można zaoszczedzić i to sporo i nie jest to żaden mit. O tym jakiego rzedu mogą to być oszczędności decyduje wiele czynników , np to w jakiego rodzaju budynku taki system jest montowany, jakie są nawyki uzytkowników itd. Montując system sterowania oświetleniem na hali produkcyjnej ok 4000m2  udało sie urwać ok 35% kosztów energii na oświetlenie. Koszt systemu zwróci sie po 2-3 latach. To zwykły zmierzony fakt z naszego polskiego podwórka




> Czesto spaceruje wieczorem po budowie i sie bawie tymi przelacznikami ,dla mnie swiatlo w tym systemie to bzdura 10 wlacznikow w 1 przelaczniku nie nie nie ale to tylko moja opinia ,Troche ruchu tez sie przyda !!!


Sa zwykłe klawiszowe, które wyglądem nie róznią sie od klasycznych. System inteligentnego domu to nie wybajerzone przyciski na szkle ale logika która tym światłem steruje




> Dlatego tez postanowilem zrobic tylko alarm sterowanie roletami zraszacze w ogrodzie to mi wystarczy ,zapytalem niemiecka firme jaki to moze byc koszt??? yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy okolo 14 tys EURO  
> A wy jak myslicie , jaka kwote powinienem szykowac na moj plan


Sterowanie 8 rolet to w Xcomforcie  max 2800PLN w innych nie wiem, KNX/LCN na pewno drożej
Automatyka zraszaczy powinna zamknąć się w 1000PLN

----------


## kany

Witam
*



			
				Na wątrobe sa lekarstwa, a do oszczędzania systemy zarządzania energią i tyle. Zarządzając optymalnie ogrzewaniem, odcinając grzejniki przy wietrzeniu mieszkania, obniżając temp w nocy/w dzien w nieuzywanych pokojach,  wprowadzając stałonatężeniową regulację oświetlenia itd itd, można zaoszczedzić i to sporo i nie jest to żaden mit. O tym jakiego rzedu mogą to być oszczędności decyduje wiele czynników , np to w jakiego rodzaju budynku taki system jest montowany, jakie są nawyki uzytkowników itd. Montując system sterowania oświetleniem na hali produkcyjnej ok 4000m2  udało sie urwać ok 35% kosztów energii na oświetlenie. Koszt systemu zwróci sie po 2-3 latach. To zwykły zmierzony fakt z naszego polskiego podwórka
			
		

*

Ok na takiej hali moge sie zgodzic , ale na domku 200 m2 to ile lat potrzeba  20-30?? a moze i wiecej .Wczoraj bylem u znajomego ktory ma taki system rozmawialem z nim na temat instalacji , mowi ze ogrzewanie domu ,rolety, alarm to super sprawa a reszy wogole nie uzywa (kompletna bzdura i zbedny wydatek pieniedzy )Dla mnie ogrzewanie odpada brak mediow dlatego chce polaczyc rolety alarm i zraszacz ogrodu w jakis system ,

Co byscie doradzili w dobrej cenie (interesuje mnie dodatkowo centralka dotykowa okolo12cali z ktorej bede sterowal moja instalacja) z casem wszystko bedzie tansz i moze cos podepne dodatkowo ;O

pzd

----------


## lukasza

> Różnice są widoczne i odczuwalne w wielu systemach. Spowolnienie jest dodatkowo większe w momencie korzystania z interfejsu graficznego.
> Jak to jest u Ciebie?  Od momentu dotknięcia ekranu jest również poniżej 7ms?
> 
> Chyba troszkę OT-a technicznego robimy z tymi ms. Zasadniczo chodzi mi o praktykę czyli "odczuwalność" zwłoki.


Wizualnie bardzo podoba mi się wasz system na rozwiązaniach Apple bo je bardzo cenie (nie za jabłko, ale za jakość wykonania i czasami za odwagę wprowadzanie danej technologi. Jak miałem pierwszego iPhona po powrocie z USA - 3 miesiące po premierze to 98% ludzi w Polsce nie wiedziało co to jest i jak to się je).
Niemniej jaki jest sens rozmów o zwłoce działania systemu, którym miałbym sterować z telefonu, który najpierw muszę odblokować a potem jeszcze uruchomić aplikację klikając w ikonkę (tak to jest zorganizowane?) a czy jeszcze to robię przez Wi-Fi? (bo jeśli tak to dodatkowo muszę je włączyć bo poza domem i w domu nie używam tego pochłaniacza baterii telefonu). Bo generalnie mam/mamy zestaw HTC i iPhon'ów i nowych leżących tylko w domu bym nie kupował.

p.s. po przemyśleniach popieram Przewasa i też idę w stronę Xcomfortu (fajny inteligentny dom to się kalkuluje jak masz w domu basen lub z 300 m2 i np: pompę ciepła) Choć wolałbym system tańszy i przewodowy z możliwością rozbudowy go dopiero w przyszłości o funkcje bezprzewodowego przyłączania punktów do sterowania. System oparty o pilota choć fajnie było by, aby miał możliwość komunikacji przez www i stworzenia sobie za darmo podręcznego pilota z mojego HTC i iPhona mojej niewiasty.

----------


## kany

> p.s. po przemyśleniach popieram Przewasa i też idę w stronę Xcomfortu (fajny inteligentny dom to się kalkuluje jak masz w domu basen lub z 300 m2 i np: pompę ciepła) Choć wolałbym system tańszy i przewodowy z możliwością rozbudowy go dopiero w przyszłości o funkcje bezprzewodowego przyłączania punktów do sterowania. System oparty o pilota choć fajnie było by, aby miał możliwość komunikacji przez www i stworzenia sobie za darmo podręcznego pilota z mojego HTC i iPhona mojej niewiasty.


WITAM
Wlasnie dostalem wstepna wycene systemu nexwell (ten system bedziesz mogl sterowac czym chcesz) .Wycena miesci pelny alarm nawadnianie na zewnątrz sterowanie roletami do tego centralka dosyc dosyc  cena to 9000 zl .Jak myslicie czy to dobra cena ??

PS.
Brak sterowania CO piec na eko groszek (pompa zbyt droga )

----------


## piorun

tez mysle o systemie http://www.nexwell.eu/   a to z uwagi na Alarm ,wideodomofon , monitoring  i wiele inych w JEDNYM  . A co dokładnie wycenili ci w tym zestawie ?? pewnie nie tylko mi sie przyda to info .

----------


## homiq

Tak jak pisałem, z tego porownania szybkości wyszedł nam maly OT techniczny  :wink: .  Niemniej warto zwrócić uwagę na opóźnienia związane ze zwykłymi klawiszami sciennymi i ich reakcja na np. zapalenie światła.  Z praktyki wolna reakcja niektórych systemów, zwlaszca bezprzewodowych jest denerwujaca.  
Co do iPhona to bardziej chodzi o prędkość działania całego interfejsu i łatwość (skomplikowalnosc=czas) dotarcia do potrzebnej funkcji.

W domu najlepiej sprawdzają się piloty w formie iPod touch. Są bardzo łatwe w użyciu, bateria starcza na bardzo długo, no i Apple czyli największe możliwe wsparcie aplikacyjne do tego aby przy okazji nasz iPod był pilotem do telewizora, klientem poczty email, sterownikiem do multiroomu itd...

Z technicznego punktu widzenia instalacje bezprzewodowe z rozproszonymi modulami to dobre rozwiazanie dla kogoś kto ma już instalacje i nie ma innego wyjścia.
Dla nowo budowanych instalacji rozwiązania przewodowe są zdecydowanie lepsze i przyszlosciowo dające znacznie wiecej możliwości. Bez watpienia instalacje scentralizowane są lepsze do serwisowania, konserwacji i zabezpieczenia przed niepowolanym dostępem oraz wpływem czynników zewnętrznych

Jeżeli chodzi o porównanie kosztów instalacji to rzucanie ceny bez dokładnej specyfikacji mija się kompletnie z celem.  Aby to sensownie prownac powinnismy mieć instalacje o dokładnie tej samej funkcjonalności, wiedzieć czy cena zawiera montaż, dostawę, gwarancje, serwis, jakie są  ew. koszty eksploatacykne itp.
Z doświadczenia wiem, ze porownanie 1:1 rożnych systemów jest niemożliwe. Przy wyborze proponuje kierować się względem :
1. Moje ptrzeby
2. Mój budżet
3. Omówienie pkt. 1 i 2 ze wstępnie wybranymi dostawcami, aby nasza wizje przesledzil specjalista praktyk (to bardzo ważny punkt, często spotykany błąd to podejście typu dużo znaczy dobrze...  wręcz odwrotnie!)
4. Ocena pod katem rozbudowy i elastycznosci rozwiązania.

No i jeszcze jedna uwaga.  Nigdy ale to nigdy nie godzić się na rozwiązania częściowe typu kawalek instalacji analogowej w piwnicy bo systemowa jest niepotrzebna a na horyzoncie widać oszczędność .   Widziałem już miny ludzi, którzy inwestowali w ekrany dotykowe a jak wychodzą z domu to musza iść zgasic światło w garażu...

Wesołych Świat !

----------


## Wakmen

Z tego co wyczytałem to niewiele osób tutaj na forum wspomina instalację By-me włoskiej firmy Vimar a szkoda. W ciągu ostatnich kilku miesięcy miałem możliwość zapoznać się z możliwościami tego systemu. Tak naprawdę to ma możliwość podłączenia wszystkiego i sterowanie wszystkim. Własne rozwiązania dla alarmu, ogrzewania czy łączności zdalnej przez telefon to podstawa. Wadą (na razie) są zbyt małe panele w porównaniu do tych, które oferujecie ale jest możliwość obsługi z dowolnego TV za pomocą Microsoft Media Center a paleta osprzętu klawiszy, gniazd itd jest tak przeogromna, że chyba nie ma elementu, którego by ktoś nie potrzebował.

----------


## jka222

> No i jeszcze jedna uwaga. Nigdy ale to nigdy nie godzić się na rozwiązania częściowe typu kawalek instalacji analogowej w piwnicy bo systemowa jest niepotrzebna a na horyzoncie widać oszczędność . Widziałem już miny ludzi, którzy inwestowali w ekrany dotykowe a jak wychodzą z domu to musza iść zgasic światło w garażu...


Ale pewnie jako praktyk, a nie specjalista od marketingu, pomogłeś człowiekowi, i podpowiedziałeś proste rozwiązanie, które zna każdy przeciętny elektryk i kosztuje mniej niż 100 zł.

----------


## cegreg

> Ale pewnie jako praktyk, a nie specjalista od marketingu, pomogłeś człowiekowi, i podpowiedziałeś proste rozwiązanie, które zna każdy przeciętny elektryk i kosztuje mniej niż 100 zł.


To mniej niż 100zł + oczywiście koszt integracji tego z danym systemem  - pewnie kolejne 100zł  :wink:

----------


## homiq

Pamiętajcie, że koszt urządzenia w takim wypadku to nic w porównaniu do nawet najmniejszej przebudowy okablowania w wykończonym budynku....

----------


## jka222

Jakie przebudowy okablowania? W każdej normalnej instalacji dołóż jeden stycznik za 50 zł  i wyłączysz wszystkie lampy, łącznie z tą w garażu.

----------


## homiq

Nie bardzo widzę stycznik do całego oświetlenia, zakładając przy tym, że są obwody załączane czasowo, zmierzchowo itp.  poza tym każda instalacja jest inna..
Zasadniczo niepotrzebna ta polemika, jak ktoś robi nową instalację inteligentną to powinien przewidzieć sterowanie każdego obwodu.

----------


## magicc

homiq, zanim rozpoczniesz kolejną dyskusję, zakończ może tematy które rozpocząłeś.
A zanim odpowiesz w prześmiewczym, lub ironicznym tonie pomyśl, że jesteś przedstawicielem producenta oferującego takie rzeczy. I że Twoja postawa rzutuje na obraz firmy jaki kształtujesz w sieci.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## inelsman

> Wlasnie dostalem wstepna wycene systemu nexwell (ten system bedziesz mogl sterowac czym chcesz) .Wycena miesci pelny alarm nawadnianie na zewnątrz sterowanie roletami do tego centralka (...) cena to 9000 zl .Jak myslicie czy to dobra cena ??


No na pewno lepsza niż 14000 Euro, choć podejrzewam, że i iNELS zawarłby się w tej cenie (ok 9000 PLN), jeżeli chodzi o powyższe zagadnienie, choć jak wiadomo, apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia  :wink: . 




> Z tego co wyczytałem to niewiele osób tutaj na forum wspomina instalację By-me włoskiej firmy Vimar a szkoda.


A czy to czasem nie jest jakieś KNX-owe coś?

----------


## Przewas

> W domu najlepiej sprawdzają się piloty w formie iPod touch. Są bardzo łatwe w użyciu, bateria starcza na bardzo długo, no i Apple czyli największe możliwe wsparcie aplikacyjne do tego aby przy okazji nasz iPod był pilotem do telewizora, klientem poczty email, sterownikiem do multiroomu itd...


Zapytam najzupełniej poważnie - masz takiego w domu? używasz? Bo pomijając sens ekonomiczny takiego pilota, to u mnie fascynacja  pocketopodobnymi pilotami skończyła się kiedy siedząc na kanapie i chcąc np opuścić rolety, kolejny raz akurat złośliwie pilot wziął się i rozładował.  Powtórzę się, jako bajer do szpanowania - fajnie ale jako opcja do używania na codzień -  męczące. W zależności od stopnia uwielbienia dla gadżetów - odpuścisz sobie po miesiącu lub dwóch na rzecz zwykłego pilota z paroma zdefiniowanymi przyciskami




> Dla nowo budowanych instalacji rozwiązania przewodowe są zdecydowanie lepsze i przyszlosciowo dające znacznie wiecej możliwości. Bez watpienia instalacje scentralizowane są lepsze do serwisowania, konserwacji i zabezpieczenia przed niepowolanym dostępem oraz wpływem czynników zewnętrznych


Dają wiecej możliwości? chyba odwrotnie, to w bezprzewodowym systemie mam swobodę rozbudowy kiedy po 5 latach nagle mi się zachce dodatkowy włącznik dołożyć. Poza tym topologia instalacji tu nie ma znaczenia, też można zrobić to jako sieć z punktem centralnym, choć moim zdaniem to lepiej to pomieszać. Funkcje podstawowe realizuję bez centralnego punktu/komputera a dodatkowe "bajery" serwerem. Jak się coś/cokolwiek stanie z centralą/serwerem to nadal będę w stanie sobie światło zapalić. 
Kolejny argument  to wpływ czynników zewnętrznych - jakich niby? To jest tak mała przestrzeń, że spokojnie jestem sobie zagwarantować dobry odbiór sygnału w każdym miejscu. Z praktyki - stycznik sterujący rozładowaniem pieca akumulacyjnego zainstalowałem go sobie w ŚRODKU metalowej obudowy pieca. Następnie z najbardziej skrajnego pomieszczenia leci przez trzy ściany bez żadnego routingu do komputera centralnego zabudowanego w ścianie. Niedowierzącym jestem w stanie to zademonstrować. Więc o jakich tu kolego czynnikach zewnętrznych mówisz? Uprzedzając ewentualne argumenty - pasmo do automatyki domowej to specjalnie wydzielone bodajże 868 MHz.
Jedyny słaby punkt, z którym mógłbym się zgodzić to narażenie na niepowołany dostęp. Sieć jest co prawda kodowana pinem ale masz rację, jest prościej niż przy kablu.   






> No i jeszcze jedna uwaga.  Nigdy ale to nigdy nie godzić się na rozwiązania częściowe typu kawalek instalacji analogowej w piwnicy bo systemowa jest niepotrzebna a na horyzoncie widać oszczędność .   Widziałem już miny ludzi, którzy inwestowali w ekrany dotykowe a jak wychodzą z domu to musza iść zgasic światło w garażu...


Nie no pewnie, do Azora do budy na podwórku tez magistrale rzucić, bo może mu się kiedyś miskę samonapełniającą w KNX zrobi Bez przesady, elastyczność systemu , którą tak podkreślasz powinna dać możliwość jej prostej rozbudowy w dowolnym momencie, bo żaden, nawet najlepszy projektant nie będzie w stanie przewidzieć nawyków i upodobań użytkownika,co najlepsze, sam użytkownik także nie będzie w stanie tego określić
Dopiero  kiedy minie mu okres fascynacji  gadżetem, dojdzie do wniosku co mu jest naprawdę potrzebne, ważne, żeby miał możliwość prostej rozbudowy a nie prucia połowy domu.

----------


## homiq

> homiq, zanim rozpoczniesz kolejną dyskusję, zakończ może tematy które rozpocząłeś.
> A zanim odpowiesz w prześmiewczym, lub ironicznym tonie pomyśl, że jesteś przedstawicielem producenta oferującego takie rzeczy. I że Twoja postawa rzutuje na obraz firmy jaki kształtujesz w sieci.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


lepiej pozostań obserwatorem tego tematu, bo nic nie wnosisz  :wink: 

kamyk68   -  bez komentarza.... (pozostaje czekać na reakcję Moderatora)

Przewas :

osobiście korzystam z iPoda i iPhona (moja żona i dziecko również)
jest to bardzo proste i intuicyjne rozwiązanie, z którego korzysta praktycznie każdy nasz Klient 
o zdalnym dostępie nie wspomnę dzięki, któremu podnoszę ogrzewanie jadąc z biura itp. 
dodatkowo z poziomu tych urządzeń mamy sterowanie dźwiękiem strefowym i inne dodatkowe opcje związane z oprogramowaniem firm 3-ich

co do rozwiązań bezprzewodowych to osobiście nie znam budynku 200mkw. z pełną integracją opartą o RF
widziałem pomniejsze instalacje na x-comfort i osobiście nie uważam tego rozwiązania za złe aczkolwiek przy budowie nowej instalacji nie zastanawiałbym się 3sek. przy wyborze przewód / bez-przewód   -   zdecydowanie to 1. 
była już dyskusja na temat spowolnień i problemów z 868MHz  (dzwonki, splitery do cyfry i inne czynniki)
co do działania bez serwera to nasz system realizuje podstawowe funkcje bez jego udziału, rozwiązanie z centralnym serwerem i interfejsem przez www pozwala na rozwinięcie funkcjonalności bez konieczności zmiany sprzętu - jakoś nie widzę wprowadzenia nowych funkcji w pilocie x-comfortu.....
ta większa elastyczność rozbudowy jest pozorna, proszę pamiętać, że jak zapomnimy o przewodzie elektrycznym w danym miejscu to bezprzewodowa pastylka nas nie uratuje
zgadzam się z tym,*że ma to znaczenie przy dodatkowym włączniku i w takim przypadku zapomniany punkt w łatwy sposób możemy wyposażyć we włącznik bateryjny (nasza firma pracuje na rozbudową idącą w tym kierunku) ale zasadniczo jest to funkcja ratunkowa, bo nie wyobrażam sobie 30 włączników z koniecznością sprawdzania i wymiany baterii 

co do tej budy i projektantów to wiele rzeczy da się przewidzieć i jeżeli osoba odpowiedzialna (nie Klient) ma doświadczenie i praktykę to pomyłki można zminimalizować, wręcz wyeliminować
ja osobiście  decydując się na psa w budzie doprowadziłbym zasilanie do tego punktu (ogrzewanie), tak samo do gniazd przy płocie i w podbitce tarasu gdzie idealnie nadadzą się do kosiarki, lamp owadobójczych no i teraz do lampek  :smile: 

elektryczność to bardzo ważny element budynku i całe szczęście coraz więcej Inwestorów zaczyna poświęcać na jej realizację odpowiedni czas

----------


## robja

Mam u siebie automatykę budynku w systemie eHouse - produkcji polskiej który posiada  szereg możliwiści sterowania począwszy od pilota podczerwieni, przez panele naścienne, tablety, PC, przeglądarkę www, klienta FTP, email, SMS,  a skończywszy na PDA czy telefonie komórkowym pracującym pod windows mobile lub java mobile. System użytkuje 6 lat więc wyrobiłem sobie już zdanie odnośnie metod zarządzania automatyką budynku.

Oczywiście jest to moje prywatne zdanie.

Uważam że panele stacjonarne nawet nie wiem jak bajeranckie to pomyłka jeśli chodzi o funkcjonalność. Może robią wrażenie na gościach i podnoszą prestiż jednak i tak trzeba wstać z fotela żeby coś zmienić, szczególnie że ceny na rynku są "zaporowe" dla przeciętnego Kowalskiego (bez urazy jeśli jakiś to czyta  :smile:  ).  Sterowania przez www i ftp praktycznie nie używam bo nie jest zbyt wygodne. I tak trzeba mieć dostęp do PC, bo przez PDA  jest bardzo wolno i zajmuje dużo czasu zrobienie czego kolwiek.

Panele mobilne, PDA i telefony komórkowe są dla mnie najlepsze do zarządzania systemem spoza domu. Mam w systemie sterowanie przez SMS czy internet z których korzystam jak mnie nie ma w domu, jednak jeśli chodzi o sterowanie lokalne w domu to nie jest to najlepsze rozwiązanie. Problemem jak dla mnie jest wolny czas działania urządzeń mobilnych pracujących pod aplikacjami i tryb ochrony mocy, który powoduje że urządzenie będące w stand-by potrzebuje koło 10 sek na nawiązanie połączenia WiFi, BlueTooth czy innych łączy po przejściu do normalnego trybu pracy. W przeciwnym razie WiFi powinno być cały czas aktywne co powoduje, że urządzenia muszą być łądowane raz dziennie przez parę godzin więc są i tak na kablu.

Dla mnie najlepszą i najczęściej używaną przeze mnie  metodą zarządzania automatyką budynku w domu jest pilot podczerwieni do pełnego sterowania oświetleniem, ogrzewaniem, programami, ściemnianiem itd. Sterowanie jest online i piloty, które używam kosztują po 50PLN za sztukę (W standardzie SONY orginalne piloty). Mam parę pilotów w których baterii nie wymieniałem przez te 6 lat użytkowania domu. Dodatkowo możliwe jest nauczenie systemu sterowania sprzętem audio / video / tv przez emulację sygnałów podczerwieni i powiązanie z przyciskami standardowego pilota Sony. Dzięki temu jednym pilotem obsługuję cały sprzęt HiFi / TV oraz automatykę budynku 1 pilotem podczerwieni. Zasięg podczerwieni jest ok 10m do najbliższego sterownika.


 Można oczywiście kupić Logitecha za 1000PLN czy Philipsa za 5000PLN jeśli ktoś potrzebuje stworzyć interfejs graficzny do sterowania domem. 


Co do elastyczności to niestety po paru miesiącach od zamieszkania już chciałem coś zmieniać, jednak na szczęście udało się to obejść softwarowo z poziomu aplikacji pracujących na PC i realizujących niektóre algorytmy i funkcje o których wcześniej nie pomyślałem podczas projektowania domu. Pomogły zresztą przewody porozciągane po całym domu i zostawione pod gipso-kartonem. Przewody z robocizną może kosztowały 1000PLN drożej i wszystkich na pewno nie wykorzystam ale kompleksowy remont najmniejszego pomieszczenia i tak więcej by kosztował, więc dobrze mieć "plan B" i "plan C". Na szczęście w systemie eHouse nie płaciłem za pojedyncze wyjścia czy wejścia więc miałem ich duży zapas, który już napocząłem.

Osoby które "szyją na miarę" instalacje elektryczne czy inteligentne  i próbują ograniczyć wydatki, wyjścia sterujące najczęściej sezon po wprowadzeniu muszą zrobić kapitalny remont z kuciem ścian włącznie, tak  jak pisze PAWAG. Najlepszy projektant ani my sami nie przewidzimy co będziemy potrzebowali w domu za rok czy za pięć a koszty wszyscy znają. Nawet przy 3 własnym domu popełnia się błędy lub wpakuje w jakąś nową technologię dzięki "umiarkowanie uczciwym formom reklamy" lobbingowi, sponsorowanym artykułom w gazetach, w które my wierzymy, że są bezstronne. Ideałem niestety było by pomieszkanie co najmniej rok w nowo budowanym domu w stanie surowym  :smile:

----------


## Mona7

Wszystko super tylko wciąż mieszamy tu montowanie samemu i różne kombinacje i tak naprawdę czytając wciąż nie wiem co to znaczy gotowy system w dobrej cenie, bo mało kto podaje jakie wyceny i za co konkretnie i w jakiej firmie mu zaproponowano a myślałam, że o to chodzi co cena i firma żebyśmy mogli między sobą porównywać jaki system czym steruje i za ile o i iloma np. roletami. Niektóre mają ograniczenia tylko np do 5 rolet a resztę spuszczaj jak chcesz  :smile:  Więc prosiłabym tych, którzy już mają wyceny o podanie ile za co i gdzie na pewno wszystkim się takie porównanie przyda  :smile:

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Wakmen
> Z tego co wyczytałem to niewiele osób tutaj na forum wspomina instalację By-me włoskiej firmy Vimar a szkoda.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> A czy to czasem nie jest jakieś KNX-owe coś?


Vimar w swojej ofercie również ma knx'a ale BY-ME jest na własnym protokole transmisji choć kilka innych firm można już z tym "pożenić".

----------


## homiq

Nasza firma korzysta z włączników VIMAR (możemy stosować klawisze dowolnego producenta)
Mają olbrzymią gamę materiałowo - kolorystyczną i modułową budowę co pozwala na wiele konfiguracji.
Jeżeli chodzi o By-me to wodotrysków nie ma a cena zbliżona do KNX-a powoduje, że jest to średni system za wysoką cenę.
Sterowanie z poziomu media center dostępne jest w wielu systemach od dawna i nie widzę praktycznej strony użycia tej opcji (włączony komputer przy TV i wielopoziomowe menu to do zapalenia światła czy ruszenia rolet jak armata na zapałkę) Zdecydowanie łatwiej wziąść do ręki ipoda, który przy okazji jest pilotem do TV, komunikatorem skype i wideodomofonem.

Mona7
Bardzo trudno zrobić takie porównanie cenowe. Zasadniczo mogę podać orientacyjne koszty dla budynku 200mkw. :
(urządzenia automatyki, montaż i konfiguracja   - bez kabli i instalacji elektrycznej)

System kombinowany na centralce alarmowej, przekaźnikach                         ok. 10 - 15tys.
+ niska cena
- skomplikowana obsługa
- problemy z serwisem 
- mało możliwości

Systemy gotowe produkowane przez znane w branży firmy                              ok. 20 - 80tys.
+ rozwiązanie gotowe i sprawdzone
+ duże możliwości (nowe technologie)
- brak standardu
- różne wersje okablowania budynku

Systemy stowarzyszenia KNX                                                                                  ok.  50 - 100tys.
+ KNX jest standardem (technologicznie przestarzałym  :wink:  )
+ wsparcie standardu przez wielu producentów
- wysoka cena
- certyfikowana kadra dysponuje podstawową wiedzą (problemy z serwisem)

tak najkrócej i najprościej jak się dało...
proponuję przeprowadzić rozmowę z kimś doświadczonym aby dobrać zestawienie funkcji dla Twojego budynku
na tej podstawie powstanie zestawienie do wyceny przez wybranych dostawców  

pozdrawiam forumowiczów!

----------


## Marian_D

Widzę, że jest tu przedstawicieli kilku producentów, dlatego też mam pytanie.

Na jesieni zakończyłem stan surowy i zastanawiam się nad zakupem systemu inteligentnego budynku (dom 300m^2). Szukam możliwości obejrzenia takiego systemu w praktyce. Jak na razie poczytałem trochę materiałów i obejrzałem działające instalacje KNX, Crestron i LCN.

Czy można zobaczyc Wasze systemy "w akcji" w instalacjach z pełnym zakresem funkcjonalności? Nie chodzi mi o pokazanie walizki z dwoma sterownikami i prezentacji power-point, tylko rozbudowanego systemu zainstalowanego w średniej wielkości budynku, z możliwością ponaciskania i zobaczenia co i jak (również od strony ustawień).

----------


## homiq

W miarę możliwości staramy się pokazywać naszym Klientom działanie systemu na żywo.
Chętnych zobaczenia HOMIQ-a w akcji zapraszam na największe targi budowlane  BUDMA 2011 w Poznaniu (11-14 stycznia).
Będziemy w hali 12 stand 48.  Postaramy się uruchomić jak najwięcej funkcji i będzie niespodzianka dla odwiedzających.
W wolnej chwili proponuję się zapoznać z możliwościami naszego systemu na stronie - homiq.com

Walizkom nasza firma mówi nie  :smile:

----------


## inelsman

> Wszystko super tylko wciąż mieszamy tu montowanie samemu i różne kombinacje i tak naprawdę czytając wciąż nie wiem co to znaczy gotowy system w dobrej cenie, bo mało kto podaje jakie wyceny i za co konkretnie i w jakiej firmie mu zaproponowano a myślałam, że o to chodzi co cena i firma żebyśmy mogli między sobą porównywać jaki system czym steruje i za ile o i iloma np. roletami. Niektóre mają ograniczenia tylko np do 5 rolet a resztę spuszczaj jak chcesz  Więc prosiłabym tych, którzy już mają wyceny o podanie ile za co i gdzie na pewno wszystkim się takie porównanie przyda


Najlepiej przesłać dane dotyczące instalacji (czyli np.: ile rolet chcemy wysterować, ile obwodów świetlnych, stref grzewczych/alarmowych itp.). Każdy producent wówczas takie zapytanie wyceni i będzie można sobie porównać.

----------


## elektryk42

Do listy powyższych systemów "do sprawdzenia" dorzucam ingenium: ingenium-system.pl . Wygląda ciekawie, rozmawiałem z właścicielem i dostałem cennik - wynika z tego, że inteligentny dom można zrobić już od poniżej 10 kpln.

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Do listy powyższych systemów "do sprawdzenia" dorzucam ....


... napisał pracownik albo sam szef firmy...  :mad:

----------


## qualitec

Jest ktoś może na forum co instalował/instaluje lub zamierza system KNX/EIB firmy Gira? czekam na komentarze.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Czy można zobaczyc Wasze systemy "w akcji" w instalacjach z pełnym zakresem funkcjonalności? Nie chodzi mi o pokazanie walizki z dwoma sterownikami i prezentacji power-point, tylko rozbudowanego systemu zainstalowanego w średniej wielkości budynku, z możliwością ponaciskania i zobaczenia co i jak (również od strony ustawień).


Wiem, że każdy wolałby zobaczyć ciekawą automatykę w gotowym i zamieszkanym domu gdzie na codzień się ją obsługuje ale wiem, że nawet klienci prywatni nie chcą wpuszczać "obcych" by ci szperali im po kątach. Wiem bo jeszcze nie tak dawno sam starałem się zapraszać moich potencjalnych klientów po budowach, gdzie jeszcze nikt nie mieszkał ale by zaprosić kogoś na "salony" to sobie tego nie wyobrażam.
To samo się tyczy lokali biurowych udostępnionych do zwiedzania - nikt nie wpuści osób jak do muzeum. Zrozumcie to. Jak znam życie Kolego Marianie, sam gdy zakończysz budowę to nie pozwolisz by ktoś z ulicy zwiedzał Twoje pokoje by zobaczyć jakie masz gadgety na ścinach.




> W miarę możliwości staramy się pokazywać naszym Klientom działanie systemu na żywo.
> Chętnych zobaczenia HOMIQ-a w akcji zapraszam na największe targi budowlane  BUDMA 2011 w Poznaniu (11-14 stycznia).
> Będziemy w hali 12 stand 48.  Postaramy się uruchomić jak najwięcej funkcji i będzie niespodzianka dla odwiedzających.
> W wolnej chwili proponuję się zapoznać z możliwościami naszego systemu na stronie - homiq.com
> 
> Walizkom nasza firma mówi nie


Co do tych kilku dni to sooper ale co poza tym Kolego Homiq zaproponujesz potencjalnym klientom? Przecież walizki nie preferujesz? 
Ja osobiście uważam pokaz na dobrze wyposażonej walizce za ciekawe doświadczenie. Piszę tak bo kilkakrotnie miałem okazję szkolić się na "skromnej walizce" Vimaru, której wyposażenie oscylowało w granicach 30k PLN. To była prezentacja małego, lekko wypasionego domku a że nie było lamp, czy prawdziwych rolet a tylko diody czy żaróweczki to mi to w zupełności wystarczyło. By poznać istotę systemu, jego możliwości (i zarazem wady) nie trzeba realnego domu ale to sa tylko moje takie odczucie bo wyobraźnię przestrzenną mam bardzo dobrze rozwiniętą.

----------


## jka222

> Jest ktoś może na forum co instalował/instaluje lub zamierza system KNX/EIB firmy Gira? czekam na komentarze.


Gira to jeden z wielu producentów komponentów systemu KNX. Ogólnie opinie o produktach pozytywne, o firmie będącej przedstawicielem gira z polsce różne.

----------


## jka222

> Zdecydowanie łatwiej wziąść do ręki ipoda, który przy okazji jest pilotem do TV, komunikatorem skype i wideodomofonem.


Jakiś horror, żonie przeglądającej internet wyrywać z rąk, żeby włączyć TV, lub zapalić światło, nie wspomną o sytuacjach z rozładowaniem baterii, pozostawieniem w innym pomieszczeniu, czy samochodzie. Chyba, że sprzedajacie system plus 10 x ipad.

----------


## Marian_D

> To samo się tyczy lokali biurowych udostępnionych do zwiedzania - nikt nie wpuści osób jak do muzeum. Zrozumcie to. Jak znam życie Kolego Marianie, sam gdy zakończysz budowę to nie pozwolisz by ktoś z ulicy zwiedzał Twoje pokoje by zobaczyć jakie masz gadgety na ścinach.


Ależ ja to doskonale rozumiem i dlatego też pytałem o instalację demo producenta, a nie odwiedzenie domu jakiegoś klienta (to byłoby bardzo nieprofesjonalne. Chyba, że tym "klientem" jest właściciel/prezes/dyrektor firmy).

Szczerze powiedziawszy, widziałem już w życiu sporo PPP ("power point product") i dopóki nie zobaczę działającej instalacji, dopóty nie zdecyduję się na zakup. Demo w walizce może działać super, ale później może okazać się, że sprzedawcy "zapomniało się" powiedzieć o tych czy innych ograniczeniach, które w domu łatwo zauważyć.

Jeśli ktoś chce się na poważnie bawić w ten biznes, to chyba żaden problem, by zrobić instalację demo u siebie czy to w postaci części biura czy też nawet w postaci wolno stojącego budynku (taki, jak KNX na Budmie). Jeśli oferuje się instalacje mające kosztować klienta w granicach 10.000 - 200.000, to chyba taka instalacja demo nie jest zbyt dużym wydatkiem?

----------


## homiq

W homiq-u jest kilka możliwości na zobaczenie systemu w "akcji"

1. W biurze kończymy budować platformę demonstracyjną, która posiada kilka źródeł światła, RGB, rolety, nagłośnienie, włącznik ścienny, touchpanel, cz. temp. itd.
Platforma będzie dostępna w pełnej krasie już w Lutym.

2. Homiq-owcy używają systemów we własnych domach dlatego jak żona pozwoli to nie widzę przeszkód na wizytę bez zbędnego ciśnienia

3. Pod koniec roku będzie dostępny apartament demo w Poznaniu

4. W Czerwionce (woj. śląskie) biuro jest wyposażone w homiq-a i można tam poznać system w działaniu. (podobne realizacje będą w tym roku w innych województwach)

5. Na imprezach targowych staramy się pokazać jak nawięcej w działaniu i Ci, którzy byli na Budmie mogli własnym telefonem sterować oświetleniem, RGB, fontanną, zamkiem automatycznym, a na koniec dotknięcie ekranu uruchamiało ekspres, który dla gości przygotowywał pyszne espresso  :wink: 

jka22  -   z tym ipodem to kwestia przyzwyczajenia
standardowo ipody są 2 -3 szt. w stacjach dokujących w salnie, sypialni...
jeśli żona akurat surfuje po internecie, to przynajmniej masz pewność, że jak sięgniesz po drugiego ipoda aby włączyć*TV to nie będzie problemu z doborem repertuaru na ekranie bo druga połowa jest zajęta  :smile:

----------


## cegreg

> Gira to jeden z wielu producentów komponentów systemu KNX. Ogólnie opinie o produktach pozytywne, o firmie będącej przedstawicielem gira z polsce różne.


Też mogę potwierdzić, że gira robi żywotny sprzęt knx, a raczej go sprzedaje, bo większość (urządzenia do szaf) robi kto inny. Te same urządzenia tylko z innym logiem ma berker i jung. Tak czy inaczej nigdy nie zdarzyło mi się, ani żadnej firmie, w której pracowalem odesłać do serwisu żadnego z urządzeń robionych/sprzedawanych przez girę. 
Widzę, że nie tylko w moim otoczeniu niektórzy "psioczą" na specyficzną politykę dystrybutora giry  :wink:

----------


## cegreg

> Systemy stowarzyszenia KNX                                                                                  
> ...
> - certyfikowana kadra dysponuje podstawową wiedzą (problemy z serwisem)


Czy mógłbym prosić o rozwinięcie tego stwierdzenia? Na pewno będzie to cennym kryterium wyboru systemu przez potencjalnych przyszłych użytkowników.

----------


## homiq

> Czy mógłbym prosić o rozwinięcie tego stwierdzenia? Na pewno będzie to cennym kryterium wyboru systemu przez potencjalnych przyszłych użytkowników.


Oczywiście.
Stowarzyszenie KNX na potęgę szkoli instalatorów. Trzeba brać pod uwagę, że szkolenie na "planszy" z zakresu wdrożenia systemu w realnych budynkach nie do końca się sprawdza. Dalej idąc cena urządzeń KNX powoduje, że są one rzadko sprzedawane i w związku z tym przeszkolona osoba ma bardzo ograniczone możliwości pogłębiania swojej wiedzy na realnych budynkach. Ta rzadkość sprzedawania powoduje również, że wiedza nie jest utrzymywana i wątpliwa jest chęć instalatorów z certyfikatem do jej rozszerzania skoro nie przynosi im to efektów sprzedażowych. Oczywiście nie dotyczy to wszystkich ale w moim odczuciu, po tym co widziałem u Klientów, po rozmowach wstępnych z pracownikami posiadającymi certyfikat - śmiało mogę stwierdzić, że grupa instalatorów z niewystarczającą wiedzą to 50 - 60%.

----------


## rogal777

> W homiq-u jest kilka możliwości na zobaczenie systemu w "akcji"
> 
> 1. W biurze kończymy budować platformę demonstracyjną, która posiada kilka źródeł światła, RGB, rolety, nagłośnienie, włącznik ścienny, touchpanel, cz. temp. itd.
> Platforma będzie dostępna w pełnej krasie już w Lutym.
> 
> 2. Homiq-owcy używają systemów we własnych domach dlatego jak żona pozwoli to nie widzę przeszkód na wizytę bez zbędnego ciśnienia
> 
> 3. Pod koniec roku będzie dostępny apartament demo w Poznaniu
> 
> ...


Faktycznie, sam osobiście zapuściłem sobie kawę z mojego HTC. Moje wrażenie jet takie, że himiq jet bardzo "intuicyjny" i nie trzeba było zbyt wiele tłumaczyć. Wystawca podał mi adres, który wpisałem w przeglądarkę, a po wyświetleniu pnelu sterowania wszystkojuż wiadomo i naprawdę nic nie trzeba tłumaczyć  :wink: 
osobiście jestem zachwycony.
pozdrowienia ze Zduńskiej Woli  :smile:

----------


## homiq

Bardzo dziękuję za pozytywną opinię!

Na imprezach targowych staramy się sprawdzać działanie interfejsu na różnych urządzeniach. 
Były HTC, Nokie, Sony-Erricsony, Samsungi...  Na większości HOMIQ śmiga bez problemu.
Jeżeli są jakieś zgrzyty to ze względu na możliwości przeglądarki ale pod każdym systemem opera mobile rozwiązuje sprawę!

Jako użytkownik typuję ipoda touch jako najlepszego pilota do budynku. 
cena / możliwości / jakość / bateria / wydajność - wszystko na piątkę!

pozdrawiam

----------


## bartekgr

Czuję się w obowiązku poinformować, iż dokonałem wyboru systemu. Będzie to Nexo Nexwella. Za jakiś czas przekażę wrażenia z instalacji, a potem pierwsze z korzystania z systemu.

----------


## odaro

> Czuję się w obowiązku poinformować, iż dokonałem wyboru systemu. Będzie to Nexo Nexwella. Za jakiś czas przekażę wrażenia z instalacji, a potem pierwsze z korzystania z systemu.


Jesteś z Wrocławia no i wszystko jasne  :yes: 

Czekamy na pełną relację i pierwsze wrażenia.

----------


## homiq

> Czuję się w obowiązku poinformować, iż dokonałem wyboru systemu. Będzie to Nexo Nexwella. Za jakiś czas przekażę wrażenia z instalacji, a potem pierwsze z korzystania z systemu.


cieszy mnie każda decyzja o zakupie "inteligentnej instalacji"
to znak, że coraz częściej Inwestorzy biorą pod lupę i nie lekceważą rozwiązań elektrycznych w swoim domu

z ciekawości jakie zalety przeważyły szalę na Nexo ?

----------


## ryciek

Trochę robię OT, ale chciałbym sprostować wypowiedź kolegi "Homiq". Większość tej hipotezy uważam za kompletną bzdurę. 

*Jeżeli kogoś nie interesuje "przegląd" rynku knx, a tylko podsumowanie kosztów to proszę przejsć na sam koniec wypowiedzi.*

Pracuję w firmie, która oferuje kilka systemów inteligentnych instalacji. Jest to już trzecia firma z tej branży, w której pracuje. Także troszczekę tego rynku "dotknąłem".

Tak, stowarzyszenie knx szkoli instalatorów na potęgę. Ale większość z tych instalatorów nie pracuje w branży. Ode mnie z roku na 4 kolegów, którzy zrobili certyfikat knx, tylko jeden pracuje na knx, jeden na bms-ach, a pozostali przeszli na automatykę przemysłową. Cześć z certyfikowanych instalatorów, to poprostu sprzedawcy.

Tak,  po szkoleniu na stanowisku pokazowym/szkoleniowym nie da się zainstalować systemu na rzeczywistym obiekcie. Dlatego, cześć firm instalacyjnych tworzą ludzie, którzy pracowali kiedyś w innych firmach zajmujących się tą tematyką (mój szef) i może kiedyś ja  :wink: . Dodatkowo u każdego dystrybutora jest dział techniczny, który bez problemu pomaga na rzeczywistych obiektach. Nie ma problemu, aby ktoś przyjechał na budowę - wszystko zależy od firmy w której się kupuje urządzenia knx.
Nie zgadzam się, że grupa 50-60% instalatorów knx ma nie wystarczającą wiedzę do wykonania somodzielnej złożonej instalacji. Ale mogę zgodzić się, że grupa 50%-60% osób, które zrobiły certyfikaty knx nie pracuje w branży.

Popularność knx (dawniej eib) jest cały czas bardzo duża. Bardzo często robimy wyceny danej instalacji na min dwóch systemach. Jeden to knx, a drugi to zazwyczaj jakiś tańszy polski, czasem xcomfort (mieszkania). Tańszy polski wcale nie znaczy gorszy! Zazwyczaj tak przygotowujemy wyceny, aby możliwości obu proponowanych systemów były bardzo zbliżone. Jeżeli są to jakieś proste instalacje (oświetlenie, rolety, proste sterowanie ogrzewaniem, sterowanie konwencjonalnymi przyciskami zwiernymi) to różnica pomiędzy systemem knx, a jakimś polskim systemem wychodzi 10-20% na korzyść polskiego systemu. Jeżeli instalacja jest bardziej "wybajerzona", głównie mam na myśli panele dotykowe, jakieś lepsze przyciski programowalne, integracja z alarmem, videodomofonem, cctv. itp. To knx czasami wychodzi nawet ponad 50% drożej od innego polskiego systemu.
Kiedyś jeden z naszych klientów zrobił wycenę systemu sprzedawanego przez hurtownię oninem (czy oninnem?).  Wycena na knx w przybliżeniu wyszła o prawie 2x większa!!

Najciekawsze jest clue całej tej "historii". U nas w firmie sprzedawalność  knx jest większa od sumarycznej sprzedawalności czterech pozostałych systemów, które oferujemy. Dlaczego? Niestety bardzo ciężko jest przekonać klienta do polskich rozwiązań – po prostu się boją. Argumenty, że możliwości są takie same, a cena dużo mniejsza nie docierają.  Często ludzie decydują się na uboższą instalację knx, zamiast bardzo rozbudowanej tańszej instalacji na mniej znanym systemie. Kiedyś klient powiedział mi, że głównym czynnikiem wyboru był kraj pochodzenia i długość istnienia na rynku (20 lat to nie 3), dodatkowo ilość firm instalacyjnych. Trudno mu się dziwić. 

Firm instalacyjnych oferujących knx pewnie znajdziemy ze 100 w całej Polsce, firm które mają większy staż niż 5 lat pewnie z 20-25 (w tym około 10 z prawie 10 letnim stażem), starszych niż 3 lata jest pewnie około 50. Nie piszę tu o firmach, które istnieją po 20 lat, a knx-a instalują od roku. (Dane zbierał praktykant w zeszłym roku do pracy dyplomowej). 

Czy sprzedawalność knx jest mała? Jeden z największych dystrybutorów knx na Polskę w 2010r podczas kryzysu osiągnął sprzedaż knx rzędu OŚMIU CYFR!! i jedynka nie była z przodu  :wink: . Niestety nie mogę podać, która bo kolega jeszcze z pracy wyleci  :wink: 

Podsumowując. Tak, KNX jest jednym z najdroższych systemów. 

W kwocie do 25tys w domu o powierzchni 200m2, zainstalujemy knx, ale raczej będzie on bardzo okrojony. 
*Tak w skrócie wypiszę koszt urządzeń knx potrzebnych do wykonania prostej instalacji w domu 200m2:*
50 obwodów oświetleniowych on/off (ok. 6tys zł netto), 
4 obwody oświetleniowe ściemniane o mocy (około 1200zł netto), 
16 obwodów roletowych (ok. 3200zł), 
12 obwodów on/off ogólnego przeznaczenia - maty grzewcze, gniazda sterowane, pompki itp, itd. (ok. 1800zł), 
6 stref grzewczych - 14 grzejników (aktor grzewczy 6 kanałowy 900zł netto, 15 elektrozaworów 2tys zł), 
32 wejścia binarne pod przyciski dzwonkowe (ok. 2000zł), 
8 wejść analogowych pod czujniki temperatury + czujniki temperatury 1200zł, 
zasilacz eib (ok 1200zł),  
moduł Internetowy z webserwerem + aplikacje na iphone/ipad od około 6500zł netto. (sterowanie z dowolnego komputera, smartphone, iphone/ipad itp.)
do tego jakiś ipad jako centralny panel (około 2,5tys zł – cena z allegro z przed kilku miesięcy) 
Jak się to wszystko podliczy to koszt samych urządzeń wyniesie około 20tys zł netto

Do tego dochodzi montaż, programowanie, okablowanie, aparatura elektryczna i osprzęt (gniazda, włączniki), co z dziwnych powodów mało, kto uwzględnia w swoich wycenach.

Same oprzewodowanie może wynieść nawet ponad 20tys zł (materiał + robocizna)
Rozdzielnica + aparatura elektryczna to min 3tys zł z montażem (aparatura + urządzenia knx) pewnie około 5tys zł
Osprzęt elektryczny w pomieszczeniach (gniazda, przyciski, czujniki) od około 4tys do nawet 30tys zł
Do tego dochodzi koszt montażu białego osprzętu (od 7-12zł sztuka)
Koszt programowania + przygotowanie podkładów graficznych itp. min 20% wartości urządzeń knx.

Jak się to wszystko zliczy to tak naprawdę koszt całej instalacji wyniesie pewnie z 60tys zł.

----------


## witu102

wszystko pięknie zgoda i nikt tego nie neguje, ale za zwykłą elektrykę płacisz 35-40zł/pkt czyli masz:
40*((50*2)+(4*2)+(16*2)+(12*2)+15+6+8*2)=10tys zł->sam montaż bez materiału
Czyli tak naprawdę przy kosztach osprzętu takich samych, kosztach kabli itd samo nadanie inteligencji czyli tak naprawdę rozsądne rozprowadzenie kabli kosztuje w granicach 10-15tys....czyli 200% kosztów instalacji tradycyjnej.

Ja u siebie początkowo planowałem tradycyjną instalację w 100% na przekaźnikach bistabilnych w rozdzielni...wtedy mam możliwość przepięcia wszystkiego pod moduł KNX i zabawy w "inteligencję".
Czynniki tzw zdroworozsądkowe zdecydowały o przekaźnikach bistabilnych w puszkach i bardzo rozbudowanej instalacji tradycyjnej z ethernetową.

----------


## homiq

> Pracuję w firmie, która oferuje kilka systemów inteligentnych instalacji. Jest to już trzecia firma z tej branży, w której pracuje. Także troszczekę tego rynku "dotknąłem".


to "dotknięcie" i moją tezę dot. praktyki większości instalatorów KNX potwierdza dobranie 32 wejść na przyciski , które mają sterować 54 lampami, 16 roletami i 12 wyjściami on/off  .  Taka konfiguracja to krótko mówiąc 2 przyciski w każdym pomieszczeniu...  

może lepiej napisz czy używasz systemu KNX w domu, jakie ma zalety i wady

----------


## ryciek

> to "dotknięcie" i moją tezę dot. praktyki większości instalatorów KNX potwierdza dobranie 32 wejść na przyciski , które mają sterować 54 lampami, 16 roletami i 12 wyjściami on/off  .  Taka konfiguracja to krótko mówiąc 2 przyciski w każdym pomieszczeniu...  
> 
> może lepiej napisz czy używasz systemu KNX w domu, jakie ma zalety i wady


Widzę, że trochę niejasno to opisałem. Podałem przybliżone koszty urządzeń, a nie napisałem, że w całym systemie są tylko 32 wejścia binarne. Cześć aktorów knx ma też wbudowane dodatkowe wejścia binarne i analogowe.  Np 4 krotny moduł on/off 10A zennio ma dodatkowe 4 wejścia binarne i 2 analogowe. Wszystko zależy od producenta. Są też urządzenia kombo kilkanaście różnych typów wejść, kilkanaście różnych typów wyjść, zasilacz magistralny itp. Ceny urządzeń knx uzależnione są od "wielkości" - ilości wejść/wyjść i od producenta. Także podane przeze mnie ceny mogę się znacznie różnić w zależności od producenta i doboru konkretnych urządzeń. W wolnej chwili postaram się przygotować taki szczegółowy wykaz.

Moi rodzice maja zainstalowanego KNX-a. Ja jestem jeszcze w trakcie budowy. U rodziców instalacja nie jest jeszcze kompletna. System jest instalowany w remontowanym domu. Rodzice remontują dom etapami. Na razie sterowany jest cały parter, częściowo drugie piętro i hol na pierwszym. Ale takie coś jak centralne sterowanie oświetleniem już działa  :wink: .  Kilka obwodów działa bezprzewodowo, ale z racji tego że i tak wszędzie będzie zmieniona instalacja nie ma sensu niepotrzebnie pachać się w koszty urządzeń bezprzewodowych. Także bezprzewodówka została zamontowana tylko tam gdzie jest teraz niezbędna.  Najstarsza część systemu (część parteru) ma około trzech lat. Pierwsze przewody magistralne były kładzione cztery lata temu. Drugie piętro zostało uruchomione kilka miesięcy temu.
Pewnie teraz ze względu na koszty zainstalowałbym im inny system, ale jeszcze trzy czy cztery lata temu nie było żadnego wyboru. 

W KNX  bardzo drogie są penele dotykowe. Podczas gdy u konkurencji można kupić fajny mały panel za niecale dwa tysiące (3,5'' Koher) albo większy u innego producenta około trzytysiące (8,4'' Nexo), w F&F wychodzi jeszcze taniej. Dokładając do panela Nexo kartę videodomofonu mamy w jednym panelu videodomofon.  W KNX za panel z możliwością podpięcia videodomofonu muszę zapłaić dwa razy tyle! W przypadku niektórych knx-owych paneli nawet 4 razy tyle!!

----------


## ryciek

> wszystko pięknie zgoda i nikt tego nie neguje, ale za zwykłą elektrykę płacisz 35-40zł/pkt czyli masz:
> 40*((50*2)+(4*2)+(16*2)+(12*2)+15+6+8*2)=10tys zł->sam montaż bez materiału
> Czyli tak naprawdę przy kosztach osprzętu takich samych, kosztach kabli itd samo nadanie inteligencji czyli tak naprawdę rozsądne rozprowadzenie kabli kosztuje w granicach 10-15tys....czyli 200% kosztów instalacji tradycyjnej.
> 
> Ja u siebie początkowo planowałem tradycyjną instalację w 100% na przekaźnikach bistabilnych w rozdzielni...wtedy mam możliwość przepięcia wszystkiego pod moduł KNX i zabawy w "inteligencję".
> Czynniki tzw zdroworozsądkowe zdecydowały o przekaźnikach bistabilnych w puszkach i bardzo rozbudowanej instalacji tradycyjnej z ethernetową.


Niestety "firmowa" inteligencja trochę kosztuje. Niezależnie czy to będzie KNX, czy każdy inny dowolny system. Zawsze tradycyjna instalacja nawet z jakimiś bajerami będzie tańsza. Jeżeli tych "bajerów" będzie dużo to ceny mogą nawet się zrównać.  Ostatnio w jakimś czasopiśmie budowlanym widziałem jakieś fajne porównanie instalacji zintegrowanej i niezintegrowanej. 
 Jeżeli ktoś jest elektronikiem/informatykiem hobbystą to polecam wątek "programowalne instalacje elektryczne" czy jakoś tak.  Sterowniki PLC + dużo własnej pracy i możemy osiągnać zamierzony cel za dużo niższą kwotę.

----------


## JurekM

Witajcie!
Pomóżcie mi dobrać proste urządzenie, bo moja wiedza ad tych spraw jest zerowa.
1. Mam w salonie wyprowadzoną elektrykę (6 rzeczy).
2. Na jednej ze ścian wyprowadzone pod panel sterowanie kabelki sterujące niskoprądowe
3. W rozdzielni zostawione miejsce na zamontowanie tego urządzonka.
Chciałbym, żeby te ustrojstwo mogło:
1. włączać/wyłączać
2. najlepiej ścieniać dodatkowo
3. w przyszłości jeden obwód zmienię na roletę zewnętrzną
4. sterowanie dodatkowo z pilota
Jak i gdzie znaleźć takie urządzenie i ile to może kosztować.
Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## ryciek

> Witajcie!
> Pomóżcie mi dobrać proste urządzenie, bo moja wiedza ad tych spraw jest zerowa.
> 1. Mam w salonie wyprowadzoną elektrykę (6 rzeczy).
> 2. Na jednej ze ścian wyprowadzone pod panel sterowanie kabelki sterujące niskoprądowe
> 3. W rozdzielni zostawione miejsce na zamontowanie tego urządzonka.
> Chciałbym, żeby te ustrojstwo mogło:
> 1. włączać/wyłączać
> 2. najlepiej ścieniać dodatkowo
> 3. w przyszłości jeden obwód zmienię na roletę zewnętrzną
> ...


Najprostsze w tej sytuacji byłoby zainstalowanie systemu Xcomfort. Tylko panel Xcomfortu ma tylko 3 klawisze szybkiego wyboru i w dodatku średnio wygląda. Zamiast panela można wsadzić dwa podwójne przyciski (jeden podwójny przycisk  Xcomfort może realizować 4 funkcje). Urządzenia można kupić w dowolnej hurtowni lub w sklepie internetowym.

Przy założeniu, że będą 3 obwody on/off, 2 ściemniane i 1 roleta  oraz 2 podwójne przyciski i pilot, cenowo wyglądałoby to tak:
Wszystkie ceny na podstawie sklepu internetowego, żeby nie było wątpliwości.

*1. Przycisk podwójny: 225,95zł/sztuka- sztuk 2- razem 451,9zł*
http://xcomfort-sklep.pl/przyciski-x...-xcomfort.html
* 2. Pilot 12 kanałowy 283zł/sztuka sztuk 1 razem 283zł*
http://xcomfort-sklep.pl/piloty-xcom...h-urzadze.html
*3. Odbiornik załączający on/off cena 172zł/sztuka sztuk 3 - razem 516zł*
http://xcomfort-sklep.pl/odbiorniki-...zlacza-l-.html
*4. Odbiornik ściemniający 125W 192zł/sztuka - sztuk 2 - rzem 384zł*
http://xcomfort-sklep.pl/odbiorniki-...jacy-125w.html
*5. Odbiornik roletowy 290zł/sztuka sztuk 1 - razem 290zł*
http://xcomfort-sklep.pl/odbiorniki-...-roletami.html

O ile dobrze liczę, koszt takiego zestawu to koło 1900zł

W ograniczonym stopniu można to samemu zaprogramować, można poprosić sprzedawcę o zaprogramowanie, albo wypożyczyć moduł. 

Zamiast niezbyt atrakcyjnych przycisków xcomfort można zastosować sensor dotykowy Berker sensor ts:
http://www.berker.com/pl/polska/prod...ker-ts-sensor/
W linku podałem wersję knx, ale jest taka sama, tylko bez widocznego zegara, którą można podłączyć do dowolnego systemu.
Nie pamiętam ceny, ale 6 i 8 krotny kosztował prawie tyle samo. Cena samego sensora to około 700-800zł + specjalne adaptery około (50-100zł)
Aby podłączyć ten sonsor do Xcomfort musimy zamiast przycisków Xcomfort kupić min 3 nadajniki z wejściami binarnymi, a najlepiej 4.
http://xcomfort-sklep.pl/nadajniki-x...ym-2x230v.html

KNX przy zakupie jakiegoś małego modułu typu kombo kosztowałby pewnie około 4-5tys zł.

Panowie - Przedstawiciele innych systemów - zaproponujcie coś ładniejszego i o podobnej funkcjonalności w atracyjnej cenie  :smile: .

----------


## Karolina_Ś

Witam :smile: 
Myślę, że dobrym rozwiązaniem byłby w tym przypadku System przekaźnikowy, o któym więcej dowiedzieć się możesz z tego artykułu : http://www.inteligentnydom.wortale.n...aznikowy-.html

Dzięki systemowi przekaźnikowemu można sterować oświetleniem ( włącz/wyłącz oraz funkcja ściemniania), roletami, drzwiami garażowymi. Istnieje również możliwość centralnego wyłączania.
 Pozdrawiam!
Karolina

----------


## sebko73

Z uwagi na fakt, że jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum - WITAM WSZYSTKICH SERDECZNIE!
Buduję dom ok. 300 m2. Biorąc pod uwagę moją fascynację szeroko pojętą elektroniką użytkową nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkania w domu pozbawionym rozwiązań "inteligentnych". Obawiam się jednak, że pełne wdrożenie wybranego systemu na tym etapie budowy nie będzie możliwe - inne priorytety zmierzające do szybkiego zamieszkania. 
Stąd też po przeczytaniu tego wątku nasuwają mi się następujące pytania:
Czy nie dokonawszy wyboru określonego systemu (Homiq, Nexwell, Inels itp) można dokonać ułożenia instalacji "inteligentnej"? 
Czy istnieje tu jakieś uniwerslane roziwiązanie, np. wszystkie przewody w jedno miejsce? 
Jeżeli tak, to czy taka instalacja mogła być na razie (tymczasowo) wykorzystywana analogowo - w sposób tradycyjny?

----------


## witu102

myślę, że powinieneś wszystkie przewody dać w jedno miejsce..tzn najlepiej od każdego włącznika skrętkę lub telefoniczny kabel do rozdzielni (można nawet 2x1,5 dać, ale w razie rozbudowy lepiej mieć więcej żył niż mniej) i każdy napięciowy (zasilanie) do tej samej rozdzielni...na start najlepiej posznurować to razem przy użyciu przekaźników bistabilnych, a z czasem inwestować w "inteligencję"  :smile:

----------


## sebko73

> myślę, że powinieneś wszystkie przewody dać w jedno miejsce..tzn najlepiej od każdego włącznika skrętkę lub telefoniczny kabel do rozdzielni (można nawet 2x1,5 dać, ale w razie rozbudowy lepiej mieć więcej żył niż mniej) i każdy napięciowy (zasilanie) do tej samej rozdzielni...na start najlepiej posznurować to razem przy użyciu przekaźników bistabilnych, a z czasem inwestować w "inteligencję"



Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź....
Zastanawiam się czy można sukcesywnie, "na raty" wdrażać taki gotowy system, jak np. Homiq. Czyli np. w pierwszej kolejności jednostka centaralna (baza) + jakiś minimalny osprzęt (przekaźniki), który umożliwiłby już normalne życie? Chodzi o to by już od początku inwestować w system docelowy.

----------


## inelsman

> Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź....
> Zastanawiam się czy można sukcesywnie, "na raty" wdrażać taki gotowy system, jak np. Homiq. Czyli np. w pierwszej kolejności jednostka centaralna (baza) + jakiś minimalny osprzęt (przekaźniki), który umożliwiłby już normalne życie? Chodzi o to by już od początku inwestować w system docelowy.


W przypadku iNELSA (i zapewne pozostałych systemów też) jest to jak najbardziej możliwe. Mamy nawet klientów, którzy właśnie takie rozwiązania wybrali.

----------


## xtea

Ja bym był za czymś typu internetowy przekaźnik programowalny ale z solidnym zabezpieczeniem transmisji i zamiast ekranów dotykowych własny telefon komórkowy. Np takie coś: http://allegro.pl/przekaznik-program...463716119.html

----------


## tabaluga39

> U mnie mam tak że do każdego wyłącznika idzie YDYp 3x1mm2 a są takie miejsca ważne strategicznie gdzie jest dodatkowo skrętka UTP


Skrętka UTP wszędzie gdzie się da to podstawa w dzisiejszych czasach. Żadna bezprzewodówka, która nie przechodzi przez stropy

----------


## cegreg

> Skrętka UTP wszędzie gdzie się da to podstawa w dzisiejszych czasach. Żadna bezprzewodówka, która nie przechodzi przez stropy


Zgadzam się, że skrętka to podstawa. Na pewno daje dużo większe możliwości. Ale z tym, że "bezprzewodówka nie przechodzi przez stropy" to trochę naciągane. Przynajmniej nie dotyczy to xcomfortu.  Mam w kilkunastu miejscach zainstalowane moduły xcomfort z stropami żelbetonowymi i nigdy nie było żadnych problemów z komunikacją. Co najwyżej na etapie programowania trzeba było trochę pobiegać  :wink: . Tak czy inaczej mam jeden moduł zainstalowany w metalowym okapie kuchennym, w kielichu żyrandola kilkunastometrowego (obudowa z grubej stali ale nie wiem ilu milimetrowej), w piwnicy w obudowie kotła na gaz i co bardzo dziwne wszystko działa. Najwidoczniej fale radiowe jakoś przez odbicie docierają do celu  :smile: .

----------


## xtea

> Skrętka UTP wszędzie gdzie się da to podstawa w dzisiejszych czasach. Żadna bezprzewodówka, która nie przechodzi przez stropy


Tylko skrętka. Przypadkiem miałem dwie skrętki w szafie ale zupełnie przypadkiem. Zanosi się, że tylko LAN zostanie na polu walki.

----------


## piogron

Ja chciałbym zamontować u siebie tylko w salonie jakieś ładne sterowanie do 7 obwodów oświetlenia . W tym dwa ścimaniane. Do tego 6 rolet.  Najlepiej jakby to wszytsko można było sterować z jednego panelu dotykowego.  Czy ktoś może coś doradzić.

----------


## Wakmen

> Ja chciałbym zamontować u siebie tylko w salonie jakieś ładne sterowanie do 7 obwodów oświetlenia . W tym dwa ścimaniane. Do tego 6 rolet.  Najlepiej jakby to wszytsko można było sterować z jednego panelu dotykowego.  Czy ktoś może coś doradzić.


 Jeżeli nie robisz żadnej instalacji dedykowanej - czytaj magistralnej czy knxowej, to masz niewielki wybór. Gdybyś miał np 6 obwodów świetlnych i w tym dwa (niezależne) na ściemniaczach to mógłbyś zastosować TS Sensor osmio kanałowy. Designe szklany bardzo ładny, cena przystępna a przy niewielkim wkładzie pracy instalatora można go dostosować do każdej tradycyjnej instalacji. Mankament to sterowanie roletami już tam nie zmieścisz bo masz tylko max 8 kanałów do wykorzystania ale jak już byś bardzo chciał to możesz dwa takie panele zastosować w pokoju.

----------


## piogron

Rozumiem,że masz na myśli panel TS sensor Berkera. Cena około 900 zł za szt. Ale widziałem,że chyba max możę obsłużyć 4 obwody włącz-wyłącz. I czy ma on funkcje ściemniania?

----------


## Wakmen

> Rozumiem,że masz na myśli panel TS sensor Berkera. Cena około 900 zł za szt. Ale widziałem,że chyba max możę obsłużyć 4 obwody włącz-wyłącz. I czy ma on funkcje ściemniania?


 Ten panel ma 8 kanałów więc może obsłużyć max 8 obwodów świetlnych na zmianę załącz - wyłącz lub do 4 obwodów ściemniających. Oczywiście trzeba do tego dołożyć jeszcze płytkę sterującą, puszkę montażową, zasilacz, przekaźniki i wszystko zgrać do "kupy".

----------


## odaro

> Ten panel ma 8 kanałów więc może obsłużyć max 8 obwodów świetlnych na zmianę załącz - wyłącz lub do 4 obwodów ściemniających. Oczywiście trzeba do tego dołożyć jeszcze płytkę sterującą, puszkę montażową, zasilacz, przekaźniki i wszystko zgrać do "kupy".


No właśnie a próbowałeś kiedykolwiek zgrać ten wyłącznik Bakera do "kupy".

----------


## Wakmen

> No właśnie a próbowałeś kiedykolwiek zgrać ten wyłącznik Bakera do "kupy".


 Tak, a co w tym takiego trudnego. Przekaźniki f&f (najlepiej w wersji na szynę TH35), sporo przewodów i gotowe.
Co do programowania paneli to programowałem ich już kilka. Jednym z ciekawszych (dla mnie) był  panel by-me firmy Vimar - obsługiwał centralę alarmową z modułem GSM, rolety, oświetlenie zwykłe i na ściemniaczach oraz termostaty pokojowe. Oczywiście miał wiele innych funkcji ale nie wszystkie były wykorzystane.

----------


## piogron

Ok zatem rozumiem, że wtedy jeden przycisk w nim służy jako włącz/wyłącz. Ile zatem kosztowałby cały taki zestaw na 6 obwodów + 2 obwody ze ściemnianiem. Cały osprzęt + panel.

----------


## Jarek EM08

Witajcie

Nexwell ma na rok 2011 nowy cennik. Zadałem sobie trochę trudu i zrobiłem zestawienie zmian. Przedstawiam go bo zmiany są moim zdaniem nieciekawe.

Cena starej płyty, która pewnie zniknie niedługo z cennika spada o 42 procent, a pojawia się nowa w cenie ponad 3700 (netto!).
Parę rzeczy tanieje o znikomy procent, natomiast moduły, których za zwyczaj jest całkiem dużo drożeją o ponad 100 procent. Rekordzistką jest karta wideodomofonu NXW305, która drożeje z 620 na 1463 co stanowi wzrost o 843 zł (136%), czy moduł rolety TUKAN	NXW201.2 wzrost z 195 na 465 (+270 zł, 138,5%). 

Nie wiem jak dla Was, ale dla mnie ceny w Nexwellu wzrosły do poziomu nieakceptowalnego i jest chyba strzałem w kolano. Chociaż przyznaję, że nie porównywałem nowych cen do konkurencji np. Inelsa. Orientuje się ktoś, czy Inels też serwuje takie podwyżki swoim (potencjalnym) klientom? Chciałem montować jakąś instalację inteligentną w domu, ale wygląda na to, że Nexwell sam siebie takimi cenami zdyskwalifikował...

*Wszystkie ceny netto...*


Kolumny:
1. Moduł    
2. Symbol    
3. Stara cena (n)    
4. Nowa cena (n)	   
5. Spadek (-)/Wzrost (+) zł
6. Spadek (-)/Wzrost (+) %

Płyta główna (stara)	NXW101.1	2311	1341	-970	-42,0
Płyta główna (nowa)	NXW101.2	-	        3739          -               -		
Centrala lokalna	NXW298	270	430	160	59,3
Panel dotykowy naścienny	NXW102.1	2210	2192	-18	-0,8
Panel dotykowy podtynkowy (szklana ramka)	NXW102.3	3670	3470	-200	-5,4
Klawiatura strefowa	NXW103	729	723	-6	-0,8
Przyciski programowalne	NXW297.1	286	284	-2	-0,7
Moduł rolety TUKAN	NXW201.2	195	465	270	138,5
Moduł rolety TUKAN (DIN)	NXW221.1	195	426	231	118,5
Moduł oświetlenia 2x (bez ściemniacza) TUKAN DIN	NXW222.2	195	426	231	118,5
Moduł oświetlenia 1x (ściemniacz) TUKAN	NXW202.1	195	465	270	138,5
Moduł oświetlenia 2x (bez ściemniacza) TUKAN	NXW202.2	195	465	270	138,5
Moduł czujnika temperatury	NXW299.1	155	210	55	35,5
Karta GSM	NXW339	654	649	-5	-0,8
Karta magistrali TUKAN	NXW397	481	477	-4	-0,8
Karta komend	NXW396	481	644	163	33,9
Karta wideodomofonu	NXW305	620	1463	843	136,0
Karta CCTV	NXW304	401	479	78	19,5
Karta wyjść przekaźnikowych	NXW302	303	563	260	85,8
Karta wyjść przeciwsobnych	NXW301	303	563	260	85,8

----------


## sebko73

> Witajcie
> 
> Nexwell ma na rok 2011 nowy cennik. Zadałem sobie trochę trudu i zrobiłem zestawienie zmian. Przedstawiam go bo zmiany są moim zdaniem nieciekawe.
> 
> Cena starej płyty, która pewnie zniknie niedługo z cennika spada o 42 procent, a pojawia się nowa w cenie ponad 3700 (netto!).
> Parę rzeczy tanieje o znikomy procent, natomiast moduły, których za zwyczaj jest całkiem dużo drożeją o ponad 100 procent. Rekordzistką jest karta wideodomofonu NXW305, która drożeje z 620 na 1463 co stanowi wzrost o 843 zł (136%), czy moduł rolety TUKAN	NXW201.2 wzrost z 195 na 465 (+270 zł, 138,5%). 
> 
> Nie wiem jak dla Was, ale dla mnie ceny w Nexwellu wzrosły do poziomu nieakceptowalnego i jest chyba strzałem w kolano. Chociaż przyznaję, że nie porównywałem nowych cen do konkurencji np. Inelsa. Orientuje się ktoś, czy Inels też serwuje takie podwyżki swoim (potencjalnym) klientom? Chciałem montować jakąś instalację inteligentną w domu, ale wygląda na to, że Nexwell sam siebie takimi cenami zdyskwalifikował...
> 
> ...


To jakieś nieporozumienie.Są podwyżki na rynku budowlanym ale raczej nie przekraczają średnio 10% i raczej bardziej niż pewne, że się nie przyjmą bo nie ma "szału" na rynku i chyba nie bedzie.
Ja tę firmę odrzuciłem natychmiast - zupełnie intuicyjnie - i chyba się nie myliłem!

----------


## Jarek EM08

Nie wiem dlaczego, ale mnie najbardziej uderzyła (abstrahując od innych 140% podwyżek) cena centrali lokalnej NXW298, która podrożała z 270 na 430 zł (+60%). Centralka ta, rozszerzająca system o 8 wejść kosztuje 530 PLNów brutto (czyli 66 zł za wejście). 
Porównując ją do podobnego funkcjonalnie modułu Satela, czyli ichniego ekspandera wejść (też ośmiu), który 
- w wersji bez zasilacza CA64E można kupić za 130 zł (16 zł/wejście), 
- a jego wersję z zasilaczem CA64EPS kupujemy za 200 zł (25 zł/wejście) 
dochodzę do wniosku, że cena 2,5 raza wyższa za ten moduł w Nexwellu jest nieadekwatna do jego możliwości i funkcjonalności. No ale Nexwell nie może się pochwalić taką sprzedażą, jak Satel i próbują jakoś zarobić większą kasę. 

Tak duży wzrost cen zaserwowany przez nich jest co najmniej dziwny i dla mnie outsidera, nie mającego pojęcia o ich kondycji finansowej, może być sygnałem, że nie wiedzie się im najlepiej i próbują się jakoś ratować... No chyba, że jest zupełnie na odwrót i ten ich sprzęt schodzi jak gorące bułeczki i każda babcia zaopatrzyła się już w pobliskiej Biedronce w kilka Nexwellowskich modułów (bo wnusia obkupiła już wcześniej) i teraz jak już zawojowali cały polski rynek, mogą sobie na coś takiego pozwolić... :big tongue:  No chyba, że może nastawili się na rynki zagraniczne, olewając tym samym nasz rodzinny i golą kasę w Szkoplandii albo Francji - w co wątpię... :tongue: 

Na poniedziałek jestem umówiony w poznańskim Inelsie - ciekaw jestem wyników tego spotkania...

----------


## sebko73

A może to po prostu mały wrzut marketingowy - dużo wyższe ceny wyjściowe i super rabaty sięgające kilkudziesięciu procent.

----------


## Jarek EM08

Tak, tak... Podwyższamy ceny o 140%, aby później "marketingowo" od razu móc obniżyć nieświadomemu podwyżek klientowi cenę o 20%...  :big tongue: 

 :bye:

----------


## homiq

Takie matematyczne porównanie cen np. wejść jest kompletnie pozbawione sensu. Trzeba pamiętać o tym do czego są te wejścia i jaka funkcjonalność (myśl techniczna za nimi idzie).  Systemy automatyki można porównywać tylko i wyłącznie jako całość funkcjonalności, które nam są potrzebne. 
U nas ceny bez zmian. Od stycznia homiq-a można zakupić w Niemczech, w kwietniu otwieramy biuro w Moskwie.  
Jeżeli chce ktoś zobaczyć nasz system w działaniu i podyskutować na temat "inteligentnego domu" zapraszamy  na :
5 - 6.03 Poznań, Targi Mieszkaniowe (Arena)
5 - 6.03 Warszawa, Murator Expo 2011 (Torwar)  - udział będziemy mogli potwierdzić jutro
18 - 20.03 Szczecin, Międzynarodowe Targi Bud-Gryf 2011 (MTS)
26 - 27.03 Toruń, Inwest-tor 2011 (Park)
5 - 8.04 Moskwa, Mosbuild 2011 (Expocenter)  Największe targi budowlane w Europie wschodniej. Ponad 2000 wystawców z 48 krajów

pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Takie matematyczne porównanie cen np. wejść jest kompletnie pozbawione sensu. Trzeba pamiętać o tym do czego są te wejścia i jaka funkcjonalność (myśl techniczna za nimi idzie).


No ja myślę, że akurat w tym przypadku takie porównanie jest w miarę sensowne. Zarówno centrala lokalna Nexwella jak i ekspander wejść Satela służą do rozszerzenia systemu za pomocą przewodu magistrali o 8 wejść, pod które można podłączyć czujki alarmu itp.
Oczywistą rzeczą jest, że są to różne technologie, tylko czy aby w tym przypadku technologia Nexwella jest na tyle inna i lepsza, aby kasować za nią 2,5 raza więcej niż Satel...?

 :bye:

----------


## odaro

> 5 - 6.03 Poznań, Targi Mieszkaniowe (Arena)
> pozdrawiam


Które stanowisko. 

A co wogóle jest tematyką tych targów poza inteligentnymi instalacjami. Może podjadę

----------


## Jarek EM08

Jak sama nazwa wskazuje są to Targi Mieszkaniowe. Jak kupisz bilecik za ok. dyszkę, to możesz wejść do kółka Areny i dać sobie pokazać deweloperom oferty mieszkaniowe. Przy wejściu w półokręgu Areny rozkładają się natomiast "stragany" maści wszelakiej, które można pooglądać za darmochę. 
Tak było przynajmniej we wrześniu zeszłego roku. Raz byłem i więcej nie pójdę. Moim zdaniem szkoda czasu... Jeśli to homiq był tam wtedy też, to nawet z nimi gadałem.

 :bye:

----------


## homiq

stanowisko 48

co do imprezy, to są targi na których można spotkać praktycznie wszystkich większych i mniejszych developerów oraz banki
kwestia co kogo interesuje
nie bardzo sobie przypominam stragany na zewnątrz... 

jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany zobaczeniem homiq-a to proszę pisać (mamy darmowe wejściówki)

----------


## Jarek EM08

> Napisał Jarek EM08
> 
> 
> Przy wejściu w półokręgu Areny rozkładają się natomiast "stragany" maści wszelakiej, ...
> 
> 
> nie bardzo sobie przypominam stragany na zewnątrz...


 Ja nigdzie nie napisałem, że na zewnątrz... "Przy wejściu w półokręgu Areny" -> czyli w okrągłym korytarzu biegnącym wewnątrz Areny, dookoła kółka z deweloperami ...

 :bye:

----------


## sebko73

> Takie matematyczne porównanie cen np. wejść jest kompletnie pozbawione sensu. Trzeba pamiętać o tym do czego są te wejścia i jaka funkcjonalność (myśl techniczna za nimi idzie).  Systemy automatyki można porównywać tylko i wyłącznie jako całość funkcjonalności, które nam są potrzebne. 
> U nas ceny bez zmian. Od stycznia homiq-a można zakupić w Niemczech, w kwietniu otwieramy biuro w Moskwie.  
> Jeżeli chce ktoś zobaczyć nasz system w działaniu i podyskutować na temat "inteligentnego domu" zapraszamy  na :
> 5 - 6.03 Poznań, Targi Mieszkaniowe (Arena)
> 5 - 6.03 Warszawa, Murator Expo 2011 (Torwar)  - udział będziemy mogli potwierdzić jutro
> 18 - 20.03 Szczecin, Międzynarodowe Targi Bud-Gryf 2011 (MTS)
> 26 - 27.03 Toruń, Inwest-tor 2011 (Park)
> 5 - 8.04 Moskwa, Mosbuild 2011 (Expocenter)  Największe targi budowlane w Europie wschodniej. Ponad 2000 wystawców z 48 krajów
> 
> pozdrawiam


A szanownego Forumowicza gdzie będzie można spotkać: Poznań cz Wa-wa?

----------


## homiq

osobiście jestem dostępny w Poznaniu

pozdr.
MM

----------


## PPiotrek

Proponuję urządzenia firmy INGENIUM, funkcje które chciałby Pan zrealizować  można skonfigurować w oparciu o:
- moduł przekaźnikowy 6E6S (cena ok. 850zł)
- panel sterowniczy dotykowy LCD MECBUS (cena ok. 740zł)
- zasilacz BF22 (cena ok. 340zł)

pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## xtea

Kup lepiej taki przekaźnik programowalny, sterowany przez internet. Zamiast panelu będziesz miał własne telefony komórkowe i komputery. http://tanieogrzewanie.istore.pl/pl/...-internet.html
Kupiłem dwie sztuki i już dwie zamontowane.

----------


## sebko73

> 5 - 6.03 Warszawa, Murator Expo 2011 (Torwar)  - udział będziemy mogli potwierdzić jutro
> 
> pozdrawiam


I co z Wa-wą? Będziecie?

----------


## Jarek EM08

No "przeca" pisał:




> osobiście jestem dostępny w Poznaniu


Co oznacza, że we Warszawie osobiście nie jest dostępny. Osobiście będzie dostępny kolega, albo koleżanka...  :big grin: 

 :bye:

----------


## sebko73

> No "przeca" pisał:
> 
> 
> 
> Co oznacza, że we Warszawie osobiście nie jest dostępny. Osobiście będzie dostępny kolega, albo koleżanka...


A potwierdzili, że będą? Gdzie? Kiedy?

----------


## bartekgr

Ej, ej, Panowie na randki umawiamy się na fejsbuku, a tu poważnie analizujemy poważne tematy.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek EM08

To lepiej napisz jak tam Twój Nexwell...

 :bye:

----------


## Grzech35

Chcialem sie przywitac  :smile:  

Koncze wlasciwie etap budowy - a wlasciwie juz skonczylem bo mieszkam w nowym domu od pol roku, zostalo tylko troche prac szczegolowych w srodku i na zewnatrz ( tu wiecej  :smile: 

Mam zainstalowane NEXO w wersji dosc szerokiej bo praktycznie mam wiekszosc oferowanych przez nich funkcjonalnosci. Niektore narazie sa malo uzyteczne - nie zdazylem jeszcze stworzyc odpowiednio funkcjonujacych logik, nie uruchomilem jeszcze videodomofonu ( bramka bedzie dopiero montowana ), ale moge calkiem szczerze powiedziec ze fajny ten system i absolutnienie zaluje ...

Faktycznie widze ze ostatnio dosc mocno podrozal ( niestety ) i mysle ze to napewno wazny argument bo za sprzet za ktory ja zaplacilem 25-30 tys teraz zaplacil bym ok 35 tys. Inna sprawa ze wprowadzili jak widze nareszcie sterowanie wielokrotne lampami czy roletami na 8 obwodow ( ja montujac dostepne w ubieglym roku podwojne musialem kupic ich kilka razy wiecej ...

System steruje mi alarmem, calym swiatlem w domu, wszystkimi przelacznikami, ogrzewaniem, kontraktrony, czujniki ruchu, gsm, a ostatnio dostalem nowa karte LAN ktora umozliwia sterowanie i programowanie przez siec czy obsluge przez urzadzenia mobilne ( napewno z androidem nie wiem jak inne ). Ogolnie ponad 200 czujnikow na dom. 
Instalacje zrobilem nie tak jak proponuja w nexweelu ( ciagniecie do punktow kabla sterujacego ) tylko w gwiazde do dwuch rozdzielni na caly dom. Kabel nie jest taki drogi ( ale wyszlo go ok 7 km ! ) robocizna tez a zalety takiego systemu dla mnie sa znacznie wieksze i to takze bardziej uniwersalne ...

Na etapie wyboru rozpatrywalem rowniez inne systemy i polskie i zagraniczne - ale polskie wg mnie byly malo przekonywujace i mniej funkcjonalne a markowe zachodnie ( EIB i KNX ) wychodzily w praktyce ( cenniki i wycenny sa nieco zwodnicze ) czyli przy ulozeniu podobnej oczekiwanej funkcjonalnosci - ponad 4 razy drozej. Poza tym serwisowanie i obsluga tych zachodnich generuje spore koszty ... mam znajomego u ktorego serwisant za wymiane przycisku o zwyklej funkcjonalnosci wraz z przyjazdem i robocizna skasowal 2200 zl ! To dla mnie dyskwalifikacja ... nawet biorac pod uwage zaawansowanie KNXa  :smile: 

Nexo napewno jest na etapie rozwoju, wiecie ... sporo poprawiaja, wciaz cos ulepszaja ale mysle ze to czesciej zaleta nawet niz wada. Co jakis czas wypuszczaja cos nowego co podnosi funkcjonalnosc, jest z nimi dobry kontakt i uwagi od takich jak ja biora pod uwage przy tworzeniu nastepnych wersji oprogramowania ... Zawsze tez chetnie pomagaja w tworzeniu logik i ustawianiu funkcjonalnosci - jesli ktos wlozy w to odrobine wlasnej pracy i zaangazowania i mysli to przy ich pomocy naprawde mozna stworzyc funkcjonalnosci o ktorych wczesniej nie myslalem ... i to w sumie za darmo, to napewno zaleta jak dla mnie.

Szczerze piszac to niezly gadzet .... bardzo funkcjonalny rowniez, ale zabawy dostarcza chyba tyle co nowa komorka co kwartal ... a to lubie !  :smile: )


Pozdrowienia

Jesli komus kto tez planuje ich system moge w czyms pomoc to chetnie - oczywiscie jesli tylko bede w stanie.


Pozdrowienia

Grzech

----------


## Jarek EM08

> moge calkiem szczerze powiedziec ze fajny ten system i absolutnienie zaluje ...


Dobra Grzech,

to teraz napisz dlaczego żałujesz...

 :bye:

----------


## odaro

> Kup lepiej taki przekaźnik programowalny, sterowany przez internet. Zamiast panelu będziesz miał własne telefony komórkowe i komputery. http://tanieogrzewanie.istore.pl/pl/...-internet.html
> Kupiłem dwie sztuki i już dwie zamontowane.



A mogę do Ciebie podjechać i zobaczyć jak to działa.

----------


## odaro

> Dobra Grzech,
> 
> to teraz napisz dlaczego żałujesz...


Absolutnienie żałuje przecież wyraźnie napisał  :smile:

----------


## homiq

> I co z Wa-wą? Będziecie?


tak, impreza potwierdzona więc będzie praktyczna możliwość przetestowania HOMIQ-a
dodatkowo dochodzi Wrocław - 18-20.03 Tarbud 2011 (Hala Stulecia)

poniekąd Grzech35 poruszył bardzo ważną informacja praktyczna dla chcących nabyć system Inteligentnego Budynku
niezależnie od tego jaki system zostanie wybrany to trzeba pamiętać o tym, że to sama automatyka i bez lampy, zaworu, bramy 
nie zadziała
trzeba się więc liczyć z tym, że pełne wdrożenie zajmuje dosyć sporo czasu i najlepiej finalne programowanie wykonać po 
zainstalowaniu wszystkich urządzeń do wysterowania
do momentu zainstalowania wszystkiego proponuję nie zagłębiać się w docelową konfigurację bo to stracony czas i praca na marne
no bo :
- jak ustawić sceny świetlne skoro mamy część przewodów bez lamp...
- należy zachować ostrożność aby nie zasilać samych kikutów ze ściany gdzie ma się pojawić lampa (prąd jeszcze zabije biednego malarza  :wink:  
- jak sterować roletami skoro serwis ich nie wyregulował...

w przyszłym tygodniu jak znajdę chwilkę to przygotuję listę najważniejszych punktów kontrolnych, które nie są zależne od firmy sprzedającej system Inteligentnego Budynku 
bardzo ważne jest bieżące sprawdzanie zakończenia prac przez tych branżystów bo najlepsza automatyka nie wysteruje rzeczy nie dokończonych

pozdrawiam!

----------


## xtea

> A mogę do Ciebie podjechać i zobaczyć jak to działa.


Napisz do sprzedawców to dadzą ci całe oprogramowanie na PC i Androida i pobawisz się zdalnie jakby ten przekaźnik  był twój w twojej szafie elektrycznej  :Smile:  Na serio, nic ci więcej nie potrzeba.

----------


## odaro

> Napisz do sprzedawców to dadzą ci całe oprogramowanie na PC i Androida i pobawisz się zdalnie jakby ten przekaźnik  był twój w twojej szafie elektrycznej  Na serio, nic ci więcej nie potrzeba.



Piszesz że masz dwa takie sterowniki co nimi sterujesz

----------


## Wakmen

> Ok zatem rozumiem, że wtedy jeden przycisk w nim służy jako włącz/wyłącz. Ile zatem kosztowałby cały taki zestaw na 6 obwodów + 2 obwody ze ściemnianiem. Cały osprzęt + panel.


 Przepraszam, że tak późno ale w ciągu tygodnia to nie mam zbytnio czasu by odpisywać.
Na przykładowej stronie:
http://elektrycznie.pl/grupa/berker/...e-ts/ts-sensor
masz przykładowe ceny elementów.
Aby zgrać "zwykłe" oświetlenie z tym panelem trzeba połączyć je poprzez dowolny przekaźnik bistabilny 
np: http://www.fif.com.pl/lista_produktow/26
Jeżeli chciałbyś podłączyć obwody ściemniające to należy zastosować ściamniacz oświetlenia 
np: http://www.fif.com.pl/lista_produktow/27
Oczywiście jeden przycisk -> to jeden przekaźnik lub ściemniacz -> jeden obwód oświetlenia
Masz dostępnych 8 przycisków więc sprawę 6 obwodów zwykłych i 2 obwodów ze ściemniaczami masz rozwiązaną.

Rozwiązań dla tego panelu może być więcej. Ja osobiście wolałbym dla obwodu ze ściemniaczem zarezerwować dwa przyciski (jeden do góry, drugi do dołu oświetlenie).
Oczywiście panel musi być zasilany z zewnętrznego zasilacza, który również trzeba dokupić.

----------


## xtea

> Piszesz że masz dwa takie sterowniki co nimi sterujesz


W garażu głównie bramami wjazdową i garażowymi, światłem wewnętrznym, oświetleniem na zewnątrz poprzez zegar astronomiczny, jednym wyjściem uzbrajam także alarm. Mam napędy SEA i w garażu i w wjazdowej i jest tam taki sygnał na płytce, że jak podam na niego 24V i trzymam podłączone to brama się otwiera, a jak zdejmuję to się zamyka. Jest to takie wymuszenie dodatkowe. Teraz mam sekwencję jadąc do domu. Klikam w ekranik mojego HTC za złotówkę  :Smile:  i pięknie mi się wszystko otwiera, zamyka, sprawdza czy zamknięte czy otwarte, zapala światło, oświetla podjazd, gasi ale tylko w nocy, po astronomicznym zachodzie.. kabelek 10 parowy ziemny - żelowany od bramy miałem wkopany razem z kablem zasilającym.
Dopiero teraz to podłączyłem, bo trochę śniegu ubyło.
Ściągnij sobie najnowszy soft na Androida i się pobaw nim.

----------


## dejna

Może zadam głupie pytanie  :Smile:  Spodobał mi się ten przekaźnik programowalny, zassałem sobie plik z programem na Androida z ich strony ale pojęcia nie mam jak go zainstalować w telefonie  :Smile:  Ze sklepu Google to umiem ale z pliku ???.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Może zadam głupie pytanie  Spodobał mi się ten przekaźnik programowalny, zassałem sobie plik z programem na Androida z ich strony ale pojęcia nie mam jak go zainstalować w telefonie  Ze sklepu Google to umiem ale z pliku ???.


Hehe ja też nie wiedziałem. Po pierwsze w ustawieniach androida zaznaczasz "zezwalaj na aplikacje z nieznanych źródeł" czy jakoś tak. Musisz przeszukać opcje plików i zarządzania aplikacjami. Tam to siedzi.
Dalej włączasz Bluetuth w laptopie i w komórce i z laptopa prawym klawiszem klikasz na plik APS po rozpakowaniu go oczywiście i wybierasz "WYŚLIJ DO" i dalej "URZĄDZENIE BLETOOTH". Tylko trzeba zaakceptować połączenie w komórce.
Za pierwszym razem trzeba podać pin - trzeba sobie nadać np 1234, cokolwiek żeby telefon mógł się komunikować z naszym laptopem.
Dalej Android już sie pyta czy zainstalować, i tak dalej.

----------


## bartekgr

*@EmpTech* - jeżeli chcesz wnieść coś do tego wątku, to napisz o wadach i zaletach tego systemu, zastosowanych technologiach itp., a nie numerze telefonu do siebie, plizzz.

*Jarek EM08* - Nexwell na etapie kabelków. Kupiony tuż przed podwyżką... Będę raportował z placu boju.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

To ja się może pochwalę szafą, którą robiłem do dzisiaj po południu  :Smile:  Oto mój sterowany przez komórkę układ SZR do załączania agregatu, który stoi za ścianą. Agregat marketowy ale zapalany na kluczyk, diesel. W razie braku prądu zapali mi agregat i po powrocie faz mi go zgasi ale mogę w każdej chwili odpalić go z komórki. Widzę fazy czy są i czy agregat chodzi i jak nie odpali to mogę wymusić ponowny restart.
Pozostało mi jeszcze kilka wolnych wyjść chyba 3 i jedno wejśce, które do czegoś podłączę  :Smile:  Powiem, że to jest bajka. Wszystko mam w telefonie. Żona ma w telefonie, żadnych paneli, do których trzeba wstawać, zero kosztów dodatkowych. Teraz widzę bezsensowność centralnego sterowania. Ciekawe jest to, że się skończył problem zasięgu bram. Jestem na mojej uliczce to klikam w telefon i bramy już mi jadą, będąc jeszcze 200m od nich  :Smile:

----------


## homiq

Jak w praktyce wygląda to sterowanie. Jedziesz samochodem bierzesz komórkę do ręki i...  ? 
Pilota do bramy chwytasz, naciskasz i zapominasz. 
Co dokładnie kryje się pod "Powiem, że to jest bajka. Wszystko mam w telefonie. Żona ma w telefonie, żadnych paneli, do których trzeba wstawać, zero kosztów dodatkowych"  Czym sterujesz poza tym agregatem?

----------


## dejna

Ja też drążę temat, bo chcę coś sobie powiesić w szafkach elektrycznych. Jest kilkanaście filmów na youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oXKXwu67tQ - popatrz tam i pooglądaj. Sam musisz się zdecydować co ci potrzebne. Ja bym chciał żeby mój telefon robił za pilota do instalacji elektrycznej i te ustrojstwa jeszcze umiały wykonywać przy tym jakieś zależności między obwodami. Np jak otworzę bramę i zapomnę żeby takie coś zamknęło ją samo. Chciałbym sterować podlewaniem, oświetleniem zewnętrznym. Może ktoś mi wyjaśni co to jest ten zegar astrologiczny?

----------


## homiq

Obejrzałem i raczej zostawiam to bez komentarza.
Tego typu urządzenia zabijają rynek inteligentnych instalacji. Przeciętny użytkownik po obejrzeniu nie ma wątpliwości i decyduje się na instalację klasyczną.
Po co w tym wątku pokazywać takie bzdury? Ludzie są gotowi pomyśleć, że tak wygląda inteligentny dom...
To urządzenie dla hobbystów. Nie jest to gotowy system.

----------


## dejna

> Przeciętny użytkownik po obejrzeniu nie ma wątpliwości i decyduje się na instalację klasyczną.


Co rozumiesz pod pojęciem klasycznej instalacji? Czy przepłacanie za tysiące metrów kabli do domu "bardziej" inteligentnego to dobry pomysł czy nie? Weź mi rzeczowo odpowiedz. Jedyne co widzę to różnice w cenach i podejściu. Koszty od setek złotych do stu tysięcy złotych za system. Nie ma w tym żadnej logiki, są tylko ludzie chcący wziąć prowizję za wykonanie projektu i oprogramowania. 
Ja nie jestem zwolennikiem "elektronikowania" każdego gniazda, wyłącznika czy żarówki. To pali prąd i głównie nic więcej nie robi. W czym ta inteligencja domu ma się przejawiać? Pewnego dnia stracisz pracę i nie wystarczy na zapłacenie elektrowni. Ja osobiście zastanawiam się nad PLC ale w taki sposób żeby nie budować centralnego komputera. To co ma się dziać automatycznie i tak będzie się działo, a zależności między miską kota, lodówką i głośnością telewizora mało mnie obchodzą  :Smile: 
Ja bym chciał nie wstając z fotela przełączyć parę rzeczy na odległość, także jak mnie nie ma w domu i chciałbym sprawdzić stan zamknięcia bram, rolet, przykręcić piec, uruchomić pompę szamba i coś tam jeszcze. No powiedzmy te 10-15 obwodów wszystkich razem.

----------


## xtea

Ja mam jeszcze garaż nieotynkowany i mogę jakieś kabelki dokładać ale nie widzę sensu jakiejś super drogiej instalacji inteligentnego domu. Dzisiaj nawet strzeliłem filmik dla niedowiarków http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7U4L0WeOg 
Niby po co sterować wszystkimi przełącznikami? Po co? Całą powtarzam _konieczną_ instalację inteligentną można zrobić na 2-3 przekaźnikach.

----------


## tabaluga39

> Ja mam jeszcze garaż nieotynkowany i mogę jakieś kabelki dokładać ale nie widzę sensu jakiejś super drogiej instalacji inteligentnego domu. Dzisiaj nawet strzeliłem filmik dla niedowiarków http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7U4L0WeOg 
> Niby po co sterować wszystkimi przełącznikami? Po co? Całą powtarzam _konieczną_ instalację inteligentną można zrobić na 2-3 przekaźnikach.


Tylko czemu tak sapiesz podczas tego filmowania ? hahaha  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Niby po co sterować wszystkimi przełącznikami? Po co? Całą powtarzam _konieczną_ instalację inteligentną można zrobić na 2-3 przekaźnikach.


Cóż za rozpasanie 2 przekaźniki w domu, o trzecim nie wspomnę. Nie rozumiem takiej rozrzutności.  Jak można ładować bezsensownie kasę w 2 przekaźniki(o trzecim nie wspomnę), skora na każdym wiejskim rynku można kupić chińczyka w cenie jednego przekaźnika. Co prawda chińczyk jest stary, ale spokojnie zamknie za tobą furtkę, wyprowadzi psa, pozgarnia liście, pograbi trawniki i to wszystko za miseczkę ryżu.



> Obejrzałem i raczej zostawiam to bez komentarza.
> Tego typu urządzenia zabijają rynek inteligentnych instalacji. Przeciętny użytkownik po obejrzeniu nie ma wątpliwości i decyduje się na instalację klasyczną.
> Po co w tym wątku pokazywać takie bzdury? Ludzie są gotowi pomyśleć, że tak wygląda inteligentny dom...
> To urządzenie dla hobbystów. Nie jest to gotowy system.


 To dla polepszenie nastroju filmik o zaletach IB
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uloGZZRQzWM
PS.
Całość zrobiona bezprzekaźnikowo na 6 chińczykach.

----------


## headpoint

Witam Wszystkich Serdecznie - jako, że jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum  :smile: 

Jestem aktualnie po zakupie projektu M45 Słoneczny Poranek z kolekcji Muratora i zaciekawiło mnie wprowadzenie automatyki. Jako, że jestem jeszcze na etapie projektu chciałbym już teraz przemyśleć dokładnie dobór firmy, w której zostanie zamówiony taki system. Nie chodzi mi o pompatyczny "Inteligentny Budynek" ale o konkretne rozwiązania, które pozwolą na dokładniejsze zarządzanie nim. Oczywiście byłem na targach TARBUD i udało mi sie porozmawiać z przedstawicielami firm homiQ oraz profes oferującej system BPT. Z obu rozmów jestem niezadowolony jako, że Panowie nie słuchali tego co mówię i moich potrzeb tylko starali się na siłę przedstawić coś czego zupełnie nie potrzebuję. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że pewnie było to spowodowane gorącą atmosferą targów i rozchwytywaniem Panów przez zainteresowanych i widokiem pięknych hostess  :smile: 
Dlatego chciałbym tutaj dopytać o pewne rzeczy związane z moimi, przynajmniej niezweryfikowanymi jeszcze potrzebami i poprosić zarówno przedstawicieli firm jak i drogich forumowiczów o pomoc w doborze. Jako, że jestem laikiem jeśli nie noobem w tych sprawach - bardzo proszę o zrozumiały język (70% postów z tematu nie zrozumiałem).
Co mamy:
- projekt M45 Słoneczny Poranek z kolekcji Muratora
- ogrzewanie kotłem na eko-groszek ENKA Set4 Indywidual Fuzzy Logic
- panele solarne Solar-Pro TS-400
- dodatkowe baterie słoneczne do zasilania oświetlenia LED ogrodu
- wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem i gruntowym wymiennikiem ciepła

Co oczekujemy:
- sterowanie ogrzewaniem w każdym pomieszczeniu za pomocą scenariuszy (np. obniżanie temperatury w nocy w części nie użytkowanej i podnoszenie jej na 30 minut przed czasem)
- sterowanie ogrzewaniem względem temperatury zewnętrznej
- integracji z innymi systemami grzewczymi, energetycznymi i wentylującymi (sterowanie piecem automatyczne lub jako terminal, sterowanie rekuperatorem - np.: wychodzimy z domu, temperatura na piecu zmniejszona, rekuperator zwalnia obroty)
- sterowanie roletami
- czujniki poziomu wody w pralni i 2 łazienkach z automatycznym odcięciem wody
- możliwość sterowania zarówno z panelu dotykowego jak i z poziomu PDA/pilota
- bez dodatkowych, rozbudowanych i nieopisanie skomplikowanych przełączników naściennych
- oczekujemy też, że system nie utrudni nam korzystania z domu przy braku energii (nawet 24h)

Czego nie chcemy:
- sterowania oświetleniem - jakimkolwiek
- sterowania alarmem
- sterowania stand-by

Dodatkowe pytanie dla przedstawiciela homiQ:
- czy system MUSI opierać się o Apple? Nie jestem zwolennikiem ani iPhonu ani iPada a swoje przygody z Apple skończyłem definitywnie na G3 i ta fobia zniechęciła mnie już na etapie rozmów na targach - natomiast folder nadal mnie zaciekawia i sam system wydaje się być bardzo ciekawy. Czy można użyć panela dotykowego, podtynkowego oraz sterować tym z aplikacji Microsoftowych?

Oraz pytania do wszystkich przedstawicieli:
- Czy Państwa system ma zasilanie awaryjne?
- Czy Państwa system może być zasilany przez 12V?
- Jak wygląda sprawa konserwacji systemu? Jest płatna?
- Co z aktualizacją systemu? Czy w momencie wychodzenia nowszych rozwiązań klienci posiadający starsze mogą liczyć na specjalne traktowanie?

Dziękuję za uwagę i przepraszam jeśli coś pokręciłem  :smile:

----------


## homiq

> Co mamy
> Co oczekujemy
> Czego nie chcemy
> Dodatkowe pytanie dla przedstawiciela homiQ
> Oraz pytania do wszystkich przedstawicieli


Witam,
cieszy mnie, że odwiedził Pan nasze stoisko
staramy się przedstawiać i sprzedawać instalacje, które są odpowiedzią na realne potrzeby i stanowią prostą w obsłudze funkcjonalną całość
z tego co Pan pisze, nie wszystko jest w Pana kręgu zainteresowań, mimo to poniżej postaram się przekazać wizję posiadania HOMIQ-a w domu  :smile: 

Co oczekujemy:
- sterowanie ogrzewaniem w każdym pomieszczeniu za pomocą scenariuszy (np. obniżanie temperatury w nocy w części nie użytkowanej i podnoszenie jej na 30 minut przed czasem) :
pytanie co oznacza "przed czasem" , sterowanie, które opiera się na scenariuszach czasowych jest dalece nieskuteczne ponieważ występuje wiele zakłóceń w ciągu roku i to w połączeniu z najsłabszym ogniwem czyli czynnikiem ludzkim powoduje, że efekt będzie przynajmniej średni
polecam zsynchronizowanie ogrzewania / wentylacji i całej infrastruktury w obrębie przycisków wychodzę/wracam  dzień dobry/dobranoc
- sterowanie ogrzewaniem względem temperatury zewnętrznej:
co to znaczy w praktyce i jaki ma mieć sens?   raczej skupiamy się na utrzymaniu zadanej temperatury wewnątrz danego pomieszczenia...
- integracji z innymi systemami grzewczymi, energetycznymi i wentylującymi (sterowanie piecem automatyczne lub jako terminal, sterowanie rekuperatorem:
nie ma potrzeby sterowania piecem, ponieważ ten posiada autonomiczną automatykę zapewniającą stałą temperaturę zasilania układu CO i CWU
jeżeli chodzi o rekuperator to oczywiście będzie wpięty w sterowanie na zasadzie  off / on / przewietrzanie  - w zupełności wystarczający zakres
- np.: wychodzimy z domu, temperatura na piecu zmniejszona, rekuperator zwalnia obroty
reku zmniejsza obroty, obniżamy temperaturę w pomieszczeniach co oznacza pozamykanie zaworów i temperatura powrotu na piec jest równa zadanej, dlatego piec się wyłączy lub obniży swoją wydajność
- sterowanie roletami
oczywiście, w dowolnym podziale, czasowo, zmierzchowo, jak klient sobie życzy 
- czujniki poziomu wody w pralni i 2 łazienkach z automatycznym odcięciem wody
może być, tylko należy odpowiednio przygotować posadzkę i lokalizację tego czujnika aby okazał się skuteczny
- możliwość sterowania zarówno z panelu dotykowego jak i z poziomu PDA/pilota
oczywiście, panelem może być dowolne urządzenie z przeglądarką www  (osobiście nie polecam centralnego panelu, pełni on tylko rolę ozdoby, znacznie praktyczniejszy jest ipod lub telefon będący w zasięgu ręki )
- bez dodatkowych, rozbudowanych i nieopisanie skomplikowanych przełączników naściennych
używamy włączników dowolnego producenta i minimalizujemy ich ilość
- oczekujemy też, że system nie utrudni nam korzystania z domu przy braku energii (nawet 24h)
utrudnieniem jest brak energii, system automatycznie wróci do działania po powrocie dostawy prądu

Czego nie chcemy:
- sterowania oświetleniem - jakimkolwiek
bardzo duży cios w funkcjonalność i komfort obsługi, pozostanie Panu na ścianie szereg włączników, które nie będą obsługiwać scenariuszy
wychodząc z domu przycisk "wychodzę" nie będzie ingerował w oświetlenie itd.
no i pytanie względem tego co Pan określił jako potrzebę "bez dodatkowych, rozbudowanych i nieopisanie skomplikowanych przełączników naściennych"
jak zamierza Pan łączyć funkcje we włącznikach skoro nie zamierza Pan integrować światła...  
krótko podsumowując światło to najważniejsza część domu i rezygnacja z integracji jest dalece nierozsądna
- sterowania alarmem
uzbrojenie / rozbrojenie / potwierdzenie uzbrojenia / informacja o wywołaniu alarmu  to podstawowe funkcje przy integracji
podsumowując albo nie ma Pan alarmu albo integracja jest wręcz obowiązkowa
- sterowania stand-by
jest to opcja dodatkowa i jeżeli nie widzi Pan w tym kierunku potrzeb to można ten dział pominąć (sprawdza się odcinanie gniazd zewnętrznych względem czujnika deszczu, względem czasu dla ozdób świątecznych itp.)

Dodatkowe pytanie dla przedstawiciela homiQ:
- czy system MUSI opierać się o Apple?
NIE, interfejs jest dostępny na dowolnym urządzeniu z przeglądarką www , nie mamy w ofercie aplikacji dedykowanych do apple
- Czy można użyć panela dotykowego, podtynkowego oraz sterować tym z aplikacji Microsoftowych?
TAK, oczywiście można użyć dowolnego tzw. panel PC do zabudowy, który po włączeniu w trybie pełnoekranowym uruchomi explorera z naszą aplikacją

Oraz pytania do wszystkich przedstawicieli:
- Czy Państwa system ma zasilanie awaryjne?
tak, w standardzie jest UPS pozwalający na ok. 1h pracy systemu bez zasilania zewnętrznego
- Czy Państwa system może być zasilany przez 12V?
co ma Pan na myśli ?  nasze urządzenia są zasilane przez zasilacz 230V/12V   , serwer i wifi posiadają swoje odrębne zasilanie
- Jak wygląda sprawa konserwacji systemu? Jest płatna?
konserwacja systemu nie jest wymagana, otrzymuje Pan 24mies. gwarancji
rozsądnym jest przejrzenie instalacji raz na 2-3lata , koszty są ustalane indywidualnie (nie są duże)
- Co z aktualizacją systemu? Czy w momencie wychodzenia nowszych rozwiązań klienci posiadający starsze mogą liczyć na specjalne traktowanie?
obecnie nowe wersje są wdrażane nieodpłatnie, planujemy w przyszłych latach wprowadzać duże roczne uaktualnienia, których instalacja będzie kosztować kilkaset złotych (nasi obecni Klienci polecają następnych klientów i mogą być spokojni, że w ramach wdzięczności darmowy update jest naszym obowiązkiem)
do tej pory w historii firmy nie pobraliśmy nigdy opłaty za nowszą wersję czy okazyjny przegląd, który robiliśmy będąc w okolicy

pozdrawiam

----------


## headpoint

Dziękuję bardzo za szybka odpowiedź - już staram się doprecyzować.




> pytanie co oznacza "przed czasem" , sterowanie, które opiera się na scenariuszach czasowych jest dalece nieskuteczne ponieważ występuje wiele zakłóceń w ciągu roku i to w połączeniu z najsłabszym ogniwem czyli czynnikiem ludzkim powoduje, że efekt będzie przynajmniej średni
> polecam zsynchronizowanie ogrzewania / wentylacji i całej infrastruktury w obrębie przycisków wychodzę/wracam dzień dobry/dobranoc


Przykładowo - 5 dni w tygodniu budzimy się o 7 rano więc o 6.30 system powinien już nagrzać pomieszczenia części dolnej domu (salon, kuchnię) a obniżyć grzanie w sypialniach. W weekend powinno odbywać się to później. Ze względu na to, że pracuję w domu - opcje ON/OFF będą rzadziej wykorzystywane niż scenariusze.




> nie ma potrzeby sterowania piecem, ponieważ ten posiada autonomiczną automatykę zapewniającą stałą temperaturę zasilania układu CO i CWU


Zakładam, że ma to ułatwić kontrolę nad piecem i zminimalizować ilość naściennych terminali - więc chciałbym aby ten system informował mnie o aktualnej temperaturze pieca i alertach - takich jak zablokowanie się układu podajnika, brak paliwa itd.



> oczywiście, panelem może być dowolne urządzenie z przeglądarką www (osobiście nie polecam centralnego panelu, pełni on tylko rolę ozdoby, znacznie praktyczniejszy jest ipod lub telefon będący w zasięgu ręki )


Obawiam się w tym przypadku złośliwości losu - czyli nagle wyczerpanych baterii lub przysłowiowego diabła przykrywającego ogonem - dlatego niezależnie od tableta czy PDA chciałbym system naścienny zasilany z sieci - czy to ogólnej czy dodatkowej z ogniwami.




> bardzo duży cios w funkcjonalność i komfort obsługi, pozostanie Panu na ścianie szereg włączników, które nie będą obsługiwać scenariuszy
> wychodząc z domu przycisk "wychodzę" nie będzie ingerował w oświetlenie itd.
> no i pytanie względem tego co Pan określił jako potrzebę "bez dodatkowych, rozbudowanych i nieopisanie skomplikowanych przełączników naściennych"
> jak zamierza Pan łączyć funkcje we włącznikach skoro nie zamierza Pan integrować światła...
> krótko podsumowując światło to najważniejsza część domu i rezygnacja z integracji jest dalece nierozsądna


Moim zdaniem pojęcie komfortu i funkcjonalności jest mocno subiektywne - to co dla innych będzie faktycznie komfortowe, dla drugich okaże się sporadycznie wykorzystywanym gadżetem. Ja raczej zaliczam się do tej drugiej grupy a dodatkowo dwójka dorastających dzieci wcale nie pomoże w tym aby ten akurat aspekt systemu okazał się ułatwieniem  :smile:  Myślę jednak, że przy wysyłaniu do Państwa wyceny poproszę o jakąś prostą opcję.




> uzbrojenie / rozbrojenie / potwierdzenie uzbrojenia / informacja o wywołaniu alarmu to podstawowe funkcje przy integracji
> podsumowując albo nie ma Pan alarmu albo integracja jest wręcz obowiązkowa


Bardzo proszę aby wskazał mi Pan argumentację przemawiającą ZA integracji alarmu z resztą systemu. Ja chciałem aby był to system całkowicie odizolowany od jakiegokolwiek sterowania urządzeniami zewnętrznymi opartymi o sieć wi-fi czy też internet - są to proste obawy. Dodatkowo system alarmowy ma dość długie baterie podtrzymania w razie braku energii - więc co się dzieje w przypadku integracji gdy wysiada system a alarm ma nadal zasilanie i następuje włamanie?




> tak, w standardzie jest UPS pozwalający na ok. 1h pracy systemu bez zasilania zewnętrznego


Czy są w opcji mocniejsze baterie?




> co ma Pan na myśli ? nasze urządzenia są zasilane przez zasilacz 230V/12V , serwer i wifi posiadają swoje odrębne zasilanie


Chodzi o dodatkowy system podtrzymywania prądu przez ogniwa słoneczne i akumulatory żelowe 12V

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

Z tym zdalnym sterowaniem, jak piszesz WiFi czy Internet to nie jest wcalce takie głupie. Jedziesz sobie do domu i przed dojazdem klikasz żeby ci sie włączył piec, a nie przy pomocy sterowania czasowego, bi zostaniesz niewolnikiem timerów  :Smile: 
Zobacz sobie jak Niemcy używają zdalnego sterowania domem przez internet: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syuHTduT0S8

----------


## Wakmen

> Z tym zdalnym sterowaniem, jak piszesz WiFi czy Internet to nie jest wcalce takie głupie. Jedziesz sobie do domu i przed dojazdem klikasz żeby ci sie włączył piec, a nie przy pomocy sterowania czasowego, bi zostaniesz niewolnikiem timerów ...


 I co się stanie zanim dojedziesz do domu mając np podłogówkę w domku? Nic bo jej bezwładność jest tak duza, że zdążysz przejechać ponad 200 km by osiągnąć to co chcesz.
Z tym sterowaniem przez komórki to wielokrotnie przesadzacie bo jest to ciekawe jak ktoś opowiada - latwo "zabłysnąć" w towarzystwie ale czy jest to takie efektywne? Juz mniej.

----------


## headpoint

> a nie przy pomocy sterowania czasowego, bi zostaniesz niewolnikiem timerów


więc zostałbym niewolnikiem gadżetów  :smile: 

Biorąc pod uwagę to, że jestem zwolennikiem bardzo prostych i pancernych telefonów to raczej pozostanę przy tym, że PDA może być jako dodatek a nie główny sterownik.

----------


## tabaluga39

> I co się stanie zanim dojedziesz do domu mając np podłogówkę w domku? Nic bo jej bezwładność jest tak duza, że zdążysz przejechać ponad 200 km by osiągnąć to co chcesz.
> Z tym sterowaniem przez komórki to wielokrotnie przesadzacie bo jest to ciekawe jak ktoś opowiada - latwo "zabłysnąć" w towarzystwie ale czy jest to takie efektywne? Juz mniej.


Możesz mieć piec na niższej mocy lub włączyć piec odpowiednio szybciej. Zwykle 2 godziny wystarcza żeby podłogówka doprowadziła temperaturę do stanu używania. Jak cie nie ma w domu przez kilka dni czy nawet dobę to po co niepotrzebnie mieć niektóre obwody włączone.
Ale na marginesie - zobacz jaka autostrada, chyba betonowa.
Ja jestem ogólnie bardzo zadowolony, że nie musiałem budować centralnego systemu i powiem ci, że nie mam pomysłu co jeszcze automatyzować ponad to co jest potrzebne. Posiadanie wszystkich funkcji w telefonach komórkowych domowników to rewelacyjny pomysł, szczególnie jak transmisja jest zabezpieczona szyfrowaniem.

----------


## xtea

Ale jesteście malkontenci  :Smile:  Dajcie jakieś swoje zdjęcia z waszych własnych "wypasionych" i "najmądrzejszych" instalacji inteligentnego domu tych "najbardziej przemyślanych". Zróbcie zdjęcia i dawać je na forum, a nie tylko gadać   :Smile:

----------


## Paweł Irek

Witam

Właśnie się ukazał kwietniowy numer pisma Elektrosystemy, w którym jak co roku jest bezpłatny dodatek "Inteligentny Budynek". Myślę, że dla wszystkich technicznie zainteresowanych lektura obowiązkowa. 

Punkty sprzedaży pisma są na stronie:
http://elektrosystemy.com.pl/index.p...&id=7&Itemid=6

----------


## dejna

> Ale jesteście malkontenci  Dajcie jakieś swoje zdjęcia z waszych własnych "wypasionych" i "najmądrzejszych" instalacji inteligentnego domu tych "najbardziej przemyślanych". Zróbcie zdjęcia i dawać je na forum, a nie tylko gadać


Dla mnie większość to fantaści  :Smile:  Nie mają żadnych instalacji tylko fantazjują  :Smile:  Kończę podłączanie bram i myślę, że w ciągu kilku dni opublikuję film z mojej instalacji  :Smile:

----------


## odaro

> Dla mnie większość to fantaści  Nie mają żadnych instalacji tylko fantazjują  Kończę podłączanie bram i myślę, że w ciągu kilku dni opublikuję film z mojej instalacji


A konkretnie jakiej instalacji

----------


## Wakmen

> Możesz mieć piec na niższej mocy lub włączyć piec odpowiednio szybciej. Zwykle 2 godziny wystarcza żeby podłogówka doprowadziła temperaturę do stanu używania...


2 godziny na dojazd? A szybciej to skąd będziesz wiedział o tym, że za minimum 2 godziny będziesz w domu? Takie coś realizuje się w postaci: w siadasz do samochodu i klikasz do modułu GSM i za powiedzmy 20-30 min jesteś w domu.
 Gdybym miał czekać owe 2 godziny to i tak podejrzewam, że wcześniej ogrzewanie samoczynnie przejdzie w tryb komfort.

----------


## Jarek EM08

Witajcie koledzy w inwestorskiej niedoli.

Długo się namyślałem n.t. wyboru instalacji inteligentnych i chociaż nie jestem z Wrocławia, a z Poznania, to mój wybór padł na nasze rodzime rozwiązania w postaci Nexwellowego Nexo. Jako że temat jest bardzo ciekawy, przy moim permanentnym braku czasu będę się starał umieszczać w moim dzienniku relacje z jego instalacji. W końcu opis takiej instalacji jest dużo bardziej ciekawy od standardowych opisów instalacji kanalizacyjnych czy wodociągowych umieszczanych za zwyczaj na tym forum...  :wink: 

 :bye:

----------


## tabaluga39

No to może i ja się pochwalę:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peT7Yq0XydM
Buduję mój "inteligentny dom" na bazie przekaźników internetowych PLC2011A0. Myślę, że nie użyję więcej niż trzech co przy zakupie kilku od razu daje mi sporą zniżkę.
Sorki za bałagan ale jeszcze wszystko w trakcie  :Smile:  Sterownik PLC też jescze nie podłączony w całości. Podłączone są tylko bramy i dzisiaj robię jeszcze oświetlenie w garażu i na zewnątrz. Będzie pełna automatyka oświetlenia w oparciu o zegar astronomiczny i otwieranie bram oraz ze 2-3 scenariusze otwarcia bram i zapalenia światła. To jeśli chodzi o garaż. Będę mógł przy okazji otwierać furtkę wejściową.
Tutaj nic więcej do szczęścia nie potrzeba.

----------


## dejna

No tylko pogratulować  :Smile:  Sprzęt mam już kupiony ale jeszcze nie dałem rady zmontować mojej instalacji. Jak tylko ją zrobię to nakręcę filmik  :Smile:  A reszta ma się czym pochwalić? Publikujcie filmy koledzy i koleżanki  :Smile:  Taki film jest lepszym tutorialem niż 1000 postów na forum.

@Tabaluga39 ten patent na krańcówki czy sensory zamknięcia bramy garażowej mnie powalił  :Smile:  Te gumki recepturki na kontaktronach to piękny klimat  :Smile:

----------


## tabaluga39

> @Tabaluga39 ten patent na krańcówki czy sensory zamknięcia bramy garażowej mnie powalił  Te gumki recepturki na kontaktronach to piękny klimat


Miałem za wąskie plastiki - pomalowałem zaślepki na napędy od obudowy komputerowej hehehehe. No i kontaktron przykleiłem i trzyma mocno ale taki kontaktron ma też górna przykrywkę osłaniającą kabelki i tego nie mam jak zamocować  :Smile:  Na razie gumka zostanie  :Smile: 
Ale działa jak należy. Taki kontaktron na Allegro za 4zł i zasięg niczego sobie. Ze 2-3 cm łapie spoko. U mnie nie ma centymetra szczeliny.

----------


## dejna

> Miałem za wąskie plastiki - pomalowałem zaślepki na napędy od obudowy komputerowej hehehehe. No i kontaktron przykleiłem i trzyma mocno ale taki kontaktron ma też górna przykrywkę osłaniającą kabelki i tego nie mam jak zamocować  Na razie gumka zostanie 
> Ale działa jak należy. Taki kontaktron na Allegro za 4zł i zasięg niczego sobie. Ze 2-3 cm łapie spoko. U mnie nie ma centymetra szczeliny.


Jak wykonasz już wszystkie połączenia to nakręc kolejny film aby nas nieco zainspirować co i do czego podłączać i jak używać  :Smile:

----------


## Luccca

Witam,

Swiezynka w tym temacie. Nigdy nie myslalem o takim systemie u siebie w domu. Mysl o samym alarmie i elektryce spedza mi sen z powiek a co dopiero jeszcze inteligentne domy... :sad: 

Polecam do ogladniecia : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cf7IL_eZ38

No ale do rzeczy... Dom znajduje sie pod wroclawiem... za 2-3 tygodni wchodzi elektryk robic standardowa instalacje elektryczna... 2 dni temu moj znajomy sie pyta - a gdzie kable pod "inteligentny dom"? ehhh mowie a co to? heheh 

Przegladnalem temat i kilka innych artykulow o systemach automatyki domowej. Przyznam szczerze ze nie jest to glupie i jakos pomoc moze. Raz ograniczyc koszyty a dwa, zadowolic wybrednych... 

Interesowala by mnie instalacja pozwalajaca na monitorowanie ogrzewania w kazdym z pomieszczen z osobna oraz oswietlenie (sciemnianie, wylaczania, etc.). Rozumiem sie ze system alarmowy musi tez byc odpowiednio zamontowany aby mogl wspolgrac z cala automatyka. 

Czy ktos moze sie pochwalic swoim systemem oraz polecic firme z pod wroclawia...?

Dzieki

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak wykonasz już wszystkie połączenia to nakręc *kolejny film aby nas nieco zainspirować* co i do czego podłączać i jak używać













> Interesowala by mnie instalacja pozwalajaca na monitorowanie ogrzewania w kazdym z pomieszczen z osobna oraz oswietlenie (sciemnianie, wylaczania, etc.). Rozumiem sie ze system alarmowy musi tez byc odpowiednio zamontowany aby mogl wspolgrac z cala automatyka.












> Czy ktos moze sie pochwalic swoim systemem oraz polecic firme z pod wroclawia...?


Nexwell jest z wrocławia

----------


## Luccca

> Nexwell jest z wrocławia


Tak wiem - napisalem do nich dzisiaj zobaczymy co z tego nam wyjdzie  :smile:  a czy samemu cos takiego jest w stanie sie zrobic? Rozumiem sie ze tak... Czy jest jakis watek na forum jak dokladnie ma wygladac instalacja i jakich przewodow, przekaznikow oraz centrali uzyc????

z gory dzieki

----------


## tabaluga39

> Witam,
> Interesowala by mnie instalacja pozwalajaca na monitorowanie ogrzewania w kazdym z pomieszczen z osobna oraz oswietlenie (sciemnianie, wylaczania, etc.). Rozumiem sie ze system alarmowy musi tez byc odpowiednio zamontowany aby mogl wspolgrac z cala automatyka. 
> 
> Czy ktos moze sie pochwalic swoim systemem oraz polecic firme z pod wroclawia...?
> 
> Dzieki


Sterowanie gałkami grzejników jest pozbawione sensu. Po pierwsze to one sie ukręcą po 3 latach, a po drugie nic nie dają. Instalacja ciepłownicza musi być tak zbudowana żeby kaloryfery były odkrecone na maximum, a sterowaniem zajmuje się sterownik pogodowy od pieca. Do zbalansowania mocy w pomieszczeniach można lekko przykryzować grzejniki. Uwierz mi, mam elektroniczne zawory i już je prawie wszystkie wymieniłem na zwykłe ręczne Danfossa. Regulacja temperaturyy w pokoju poprzez przykręcanie jes nieefektywne.

Ogrzewanie zostaw w spokoju. Pociągnij ze 2 skrętki do kotłowni i zrób ze 2 obwody 230V żebyś sobie mógł resetować piec jak ci się zawiesi. Cała reszta jest pozbawiona sensu.

Koniecznie trzeba zrobić kable do bramy i garaży ale to takie sygnałowe. Do bramy kabel ziemny. Zasilanie bram jest bez znaczenia. Zrób je na jednym obwodzie i kilku S-ach i ewentualnie odłączysz bramom zasilanie gdyby się zawiesiły w nich płytki lub byś chciał.

Pojedyncze punkty świetlne zostaw po staremu.

Oświetlenie zewnętrzne na osobne obwody ale nie więcej niż 2, jakaś pompa szamba czy co tam masz. Możesz dać jeszcze coś po uważaniu. Rolety itp ale nie przesadzaj.

Nie użyjesz tego nigdy, będzie ci to głównie wypalać prąd.

----------


## tabaluga39

> Tak wiem - napisalem do nich dzisiaj zobaczymy co z tego nam wyjdzie  a czy samemu cos takiego jest w stanie sie zrobic? Rozumiem sie ze tak... Czy jest jakis watek na forum jak dokladnie ma wygladac instalacja i jakich przewodow, przekaznikow oraz centrali uzyc????
> 
> z gory dzieki


Jesteś sam to w stanie zaprojektować albo ci pomogę. Daj linka do rozkładu pomieszczeń i usytuowania domu na działce. Zaraz ci wrysuję co masz zrobić i nie słuchaj tych zdzierców, którzy będą cię namawiać na nie wiadomo jakie systemy. To jest bez sensu.

Zobacz sobie film na youtube z mojego postu powyżej. Projekt będziesz miał za darmo tutaj jako pomoc od kolegów  :Smile: 
Zrób duże skany z kartek projektu to ci rozmiary i typy kabli podam.

----------


## tabaluga39

Bez 25.000 PLN NETTO nie podchodź do Nexo  :Smile: 

http://www.inteligentny-dom24.pl/cennik/Cennik.pdf

Do małego domu to samo można zrobić za 1000 za 1 przekaźnik lub za 2 przekaźniki. Mnie namawiali na ten system. Owijanie w bawełnę, integrator migał się z podaniem ceny. jak podał to usiadłem  :Smile:  Wyszło ze 30.000.

----------


## tabaluga39

> Toż to prawie inteligentny budynek

Inteligentnie to Nexwell chce wyciągać kasę od klienta  :Smile: 
Nie ma nic lepszego niż PLC.
Ja przepytałem kilka firm zanim stwierdziłem, że wszystkie to pijawki. Chcą wygórowane pieniądze za rzeczy nic nie warte.

Mam już podłączony cały garaż. W dzień nakręcę film. Klikam w telefonie w jeden z klawiszy i dzieje mi się dany wariant jaki sobie zaprogramowałem. Właściwie jednym przekaźnikiem programowalnym załatwiłem sprawę bram, oświetlenia w garażu, oświetlenia zewnętrznego, siłownika wkładki zamka drzwi wejściowych i został mi 1 wolny przekaźnik, z którym nie wiem co zrobić. Podłączę go do Satela tylko nie mam tam kabla, muszę jakoś sprytnie doprowadzić.

Drugi przekaźnik czeka na stole do kotłowni i innego oświetlenia. 

Tyle.

1980zł a nie 30.000 PLN  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> > Toż to prawie inteligentny budynek .........


 Samochód, który będzie stał w tym garaży, to kupiłeś sprawny czy składasz z czterech po crash testach? 
Opony do niego kupujesz nowe czy nadlewki, a może nożykiem bieżnik strugasz?



> > 1980zł a nie 30.000 PLN


Do tego centralka satela jakieś 1500 zł plus wideofon kolejny 1000-1500. To nam daje razem 4500-5000 i nadal masz jakieś cudoku. Faktycznie ma to sens.
Ps.
Przypuszczam, że się zfrajerzyłeś i bramę kupiłeś a nie pospawałeś samemu, a jaka wiadomo ślusarze i spawacze to pijawki.

----------


## tabaluga39

> Weź skocz na allegro, zdaje się, że nowa partia tanich chińskich mózgów właśnie przyszła.
> A gdzie w tym twoim sterowniku za 1000 zł masz przyzwoitą centralkę alarmową?
> Gdzie w tym wynalazku za 1000 zł masz ściemniacze.
> Gdzie masz panel do sterowania?
> Ciekawe jak ty liczysz 30.000. Bo mi wyszło 8000(według podanego cennika) i w tej cenie mam oprócz tego co ty masz za 1000 zł, przyzwoity alarm, dotykowy ekran do sterowania i zylion opcji o których ty możesz pomarzyć.


To, że Chińskie to bez znaczenia. Akurat to działa bardzo dobrze. 90% rzeczy masz z Chin, nawet części w samochodzie.
A z tego co wiem to ma być drugi przekaźnik do kompletu alarmowo pomiarowy.
Polacy chcą się szybko nachapać - stąd te ceny.
A po co mi centrala? mam Satela za tysiaka z czujkami. Po co więcej?
Ściemniacze mam w całym domu dwa i o o dwa za dużo.
Panel mam w telefonie HTC za 1zł. telefon i tak każdy z domowników ma. Teraz padło na Androidowe.
Jak chcesz moje Honeywelle zdjęte z kaloryferów to ci dam na wymianę za zwykłe Danfossy  :Smile: 

Natomiast bardzo sobie cenię sprawdzanie stanu zamkniecia bram, pilnowanie czy sa domknięte.

Zdziercom mówimy stanowcze NIE ! Panel za 3 tysiaki? Zwariowali?

----------


## dendrytus

> A po co mi centrala? mam Satela za tysiaka z czujkami. Po co więcej?


Dałeś tysiaka za satela z czujnikami? Przepłaciłeś. Polacy chcą się szybko nachapać - stąd te ceny.



> Natomiast bardzo sobie cenię sprawdzanie stanu zamkniecia bram, pilnowanie czy sa domknięte.


Ja bardziej sobie cenię, że mój dom rozpoznaje mój i żony samochód i tylko je wpuszcza i dodatkowo wie którą bramę otworzyć. Sorki ale co to za wygoda korzystanie z telefonu do otwierania bramy, skoro można to zrobić głupim pilotem 3-4 kanałowym. Prostsze tańsze i wygodniejsze.
Ja do otwierania bramy nie używam ani pilotów ani telefonów, chociaż taką opcję posiadam. Jedno błyśnięcie długimi brama wjazdowa, dwa błyśnięcia garażowa.



> Zdziercom mówimy stanowcze NIE ! Panel za 3 tysiaki? Zwariowali?


Kilkuletnie Audi za kilkadziesiąt tysięcy? Zwariowali? Zdziercom mówimy stanowcze NIE ! Skoda fabia za 3 tysiaki będzie OK

----------


## tabaluga39

Jesteś mitoman i z Nexwella. Gratuluję PR-owca hahaha.
A wiesz moja żona ma w swoim telefonie wpisane inne komendy pod tymi samymi klawiszami w programie na Androida. Jak ona klika w swoje to otwiera jej się jej brama, a jak ja klikam w moje komendy, wcześniej tam zaprogramowane w telefonie, to moja brama i też rozpoznaje samochód - nawet użytkownika :Smile:  Jutro jej wpiszę moje ustawienia pod kolejne klawisze i będzie mogła być rozpoznawana gdy pojedzie moim samochodem  :Smile:  Jeszcze samochodami się nie zamienialiśmy ale dobrze, że zwróciłeś mi na to uwagę  :Smile: 
Nie trzeba nawet ingerować w PLC tylko wpisać sobie w telefonie  :Smile: 

Z wyrazami szacunku http://piv.pivpiv.dk/

Jak mi bateria padnie to mam w schowku w aucie normalne piloty, nie zrezygnowałem z nich  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> A wiesz moja żona ma w swoim telefonie wpisane inne komendy pod tymi samymi klawiszami w programie na Androida. Jak ona klika w swoje to otwiera jej się jej brama, a jak ja klikam w moje komendy, wcześniej tam zaprogramowane w telefonie, to moja brama i też rozpoznaje samochód - nawet użytkownika


Genialne rozwiązanie tylko czemu trzeba klikać 3 razy w ekran? Na prymitywnym pilocie wystarczy jeden przyciśnięcie. A zapomniałem, że przed otwarciem bramy trzeba jeszcze włączyć ekran(kliknięcie) i uruchomić aplikację (kliknięcie). Czy ja nie wspominałem, że ten twój inteligentny dom ma Dawna.
Ja nic nie muszę wpisywać.
Dodatkowo nie muszę błyskać drugi raz, jeśli jest późno, pada deszcz lub śnieg. mój dom to po prostu wie. Oczywiście jeśli był włączony alarm, to też się rozbroi.

----------


## tabaluga39

Wystarczy raz kliknąć  :Smile:  Jak wpiszesz komendy kolejno ze spacją to możesz wysłać komendę do trzech bram naraz. tego wtedy nie wiedziałem jak kręciłem film  :Smile: 

Natomiast jak wpiszę w google +dendrytus +nexwell  z tymi plusikami to wychodzi mi, że ty jesteś z Nexwella, może nawet jesteś szefem. Widać, że ci sprzedaż spadła, oj widać ale takimi metodami klientów nie zdobędziesz. I takimi cenami !

Obrażasz swoich potencjalnych klientów. Kupujcie ludzie cokolwiek byle nie Nexwella.

----------


## homiq

Ostatnio ograniczenia czasowe nie pozwalają mi na czynny udział w tym wątku, mimo to cały czas go śledzę i w razie konkretnych zapytań chętnie podzielę się wiedzą. Niestety to co wydarzyło się tu w ostatnich dniach to jakaś pomyłka...  Ktoś pomylił wątek i zapomniał o tytule "gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie" .
Przez kolejne dwie strony toczy się jakaś prywatna korespondencja o tym kto ma większe zdolności i kto co zrealizuje taniej nie mając na uwadze sedna sprawy.
Podsumowując ten "wspaniały sterownik" mogę się wypowiedzieć jak niegdyś w sprawie ogrzewania gdzie zebrało się 100 teoretyków i dywagowali robiąc wyliczenia matematyczne na ile w nowym domu eko-groszek będzie tańszy od słomy...   ostatecznie można postawić koksownik na śmieci na środku salonu (trochę śmierdzi ale przecież jest najtaniej!) 
Bardzo nie na miejscu jest porównywanie do "Downa". Świadczy to o bardzo ubogiej kulturze wypowiadającego się!

Dla zachowania sensu tego tematu, mając na uwadze poświęcone dla niego godziny, które mają przełożyć się na rozszerzenie wiedzy Inwestorów o systemach automatyki budynkowej proszę moderatora o interwencję i usunięcie ostatniego nic nie wnoszącego bełkotu lub przeniesienie go do działu "entuzjastów" gdzie być może znajdą się osoby nim zainteresowane.

----------


## perkolator

Przestrzegam przed systemami inteligentnego domu opartymi na iPhone i iPad gdyż szpiegują i wykradają dane o posiadaczu takiego urządzenia.
Takie dane może wykradać złodziej, małżonek czy urzędnik i robić z nich użytek przeciwko posiadaczowi.
http://applefobia.blox.pl/2011/04/Co...onosiciel.html

----------


## dendrytus

> Przestrzegam przed systemami inteligentnego domu opartymi na iPhone i iPad gdyż szpiegują i wykradają dane o posiadaczu takiego urządzenia.


 A co ma piernik do wiatraka?

----------


## Wakmen

> Nie ma takiej opcji żeby ci się udało zrobić otwarcie bramy  jednym kliknięciem, tak jak w pilocie za kilkadziesiąt zł.  ...


Jest możliwe ... kiedy wyłączy blokadę klawiszy/wygaszacz i zaprogramuje dowolny klawisz na szybkie wybieranie z funkcją klip na moduł gsm.
Są jeszcze inne możliwości ale tu chyba nie chodzi o to by obrażać kogoś rozwiązania a wręcz odwrotnie - dzielić się własnym doświadczeniem i rozwiązaniami. Rozmowy typu ja jestem/ja mam "cokolwiek czy coś tam" naj a ty to jesteś be uważam na nie na miejscu. To że komuś pewne rozwiązania się nie podobają nie znaczy, że wszystkim muszą się podobać.
O gustach się nie dyskutuje.




> ... Wymień mózg na jakiś tani chiński...


 Nie potrzebne to powyżej. 




> ... Gdyby ten twój inteligentny dom nie miał Dawna, to kontaktrony przy bramach pełniłyby jeszcze kilka innych funkcji. np. sygnalizowały by np włamanie. Swoją drogą bardzo mnie dziwi że zastosowałeś kupne kontaktrony. Na allegro można kupić magnesik i bańkę kontaktronu, a obudowę można zrobić wycinając ją z pojemnika od jogurtu i sklejając.


Szanowny Kolego troszeczkę popadasz w skrajności.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jest możliwe ... kiedy wyłączy blokadę klawiszy/wygaszacz i zaprogramuje dowolny klawisz na szybkie wybieranie z funkcją klip na moduł gsm.


Nie jest możliwe. Mam wrażenie że kolega nigdy nie używał smartfonu. Po wyłączeniu blokady używanie/noszenie smartfonu jest praktycznie niemożliwe.

A tak wygląda rozwiązanie problemu sterowania bramy i poniewierającego się pilota

lub

----------


## Wakmen

> Nie jest możliwe. Mam wrażenie że kolega nigdy nie używał smartfonu. Po wyłączeniu blokady używanie/noszenie smartfonu jest praktycznie niemożliwe...


Mi nie chodziło o smartfon tylko o jakikolwiek telefon komórkowy z klawiszami (a to chyba zaznaczyłem powyżej) a rozwiązanie opisałem - działa na pewno. Jak? Już kiedyś w głośnej polskiej komedii był tekst "memory 5 i ... Siara". Zamiast łączenia z drugim numerem w celu rozmowy telefonicznej można łączyć się z modułem gsm by wykonał "jakieś tam zadanie".

----------


## dendrytus

> Mi nie chodziło o smartfon tylko o jakikolwiek telefon komórkowy z klawiszami (a to chyba zaznaczyłem powyżej) a rozwiązanie opisałem - działa na pewno. Jak? Już kiedyś w głośnej polskiej komedii był tekst "*memory 5* i ... Siara". Zamiast łączenia z drugim numerem w celu rozmowy telefonicznej można łączyć się z modułem gsm by wykonał "jakieś tam zadanie".


Polecam program "Domowe przedszkole", w nim uczą liczyć do 10. "memory 5" to dwa naciśnięcia i dodatkowo to jest uruchamiana funkcja telefonu, a nie wewnętrzna programu, który nawet nie jest uruchomiony.
Chętnie dowiem się, który telefon(pisanie o zwykłych telefonach w tym wątku to kompletne niezrozumienie zagadnienia) lub smartfon ma możliwość przypisania określonej funkcji z programu lub wpisanie makra lub skryptu i przyporządkowanie mu klawisza/ikonki. A nawet gdyby taki był, to i tak będzie minimum 2 kliknięcia. :big grin: 

PS.



> Mi nie chodziło o smartfon tylko o jakikolwiek telefon komórkowy z klawiszami (a to chyba zaznaczyłem powyżej) a rozwiązanie opisałem - *działa na pewno*.


Nie masz bladego pojęcia czy działa, bo sterowniki współpracuje z ANDROIDEM telefony z androidem praktycznie są bez klawiszowe.
Dodatkowo tego typu systemy współpracują głównie z iPhonami i androidem, czasami z WM 6-6.5

----------


## Wakmen

> Polecam program "Domowe przedszkole", w nim uczą liczyć do 10. "memory 5" to dwa naciśnięcia i dodatkowo to jest uruchamiana funkcja telefonu, a nie wewnętrzna programu, który nawet nie jest uruchomiony.
> Chętnie dowiem się, który telefon(pisanie o zwykłych telefonach w tym wątku to kompletne niezrozumienie zagadnienia) lub smartfon ma możliwość przypisania określonej funkcji z programu lub wpisanie makra lub skryptu i przyporządkowanie mu klawisza/ikonki. A nawet gdyby taki był, to i tak będzie minimum 2 kliknięcia....


A ja polecam na samym wstępie Szanowny Kolego Forumowiczu:
http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=h...2d35388eab09b9

ponadto lekturę obsługi i programowania telefonów - "niesmartfonów":
http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=h...2d35388eab09b9
oraz jeden z pierwszych linków w formie prezentacji:
http://mojtelefon.info/nokia_x3_02_o...ow_1_2016.html

Tak więc w przypadku wyłączenia blokady klawiatury czy wygaszacza wystarczy dowolny klawisz (wcześniej zaprogramowany według powyższej przytoczonej prezentacji) od 2 do 9 przytrzymać troszeczkę dłużej i mamy funkcję szybkiego wybierania. 
Do czego ją wykorzystać? Chociażby z jakimś modułem gsm (np http://www.ropam.com.pl/lista_produk...submenopen=A/1 ) i jego funkcją "bezkosztową" formą komunikacji clip. Wiem, że jest to bardzo proste rozwiązanie ale i Ty Kolego miałeś przedstawić rozwiązanie kiedy to podjeżdżasz pod dom i mrugając światłami raz załączasz napęd bramy wjazdowej w dwa razy to załączasz napęd garażu. A co przedstawiłeś? uniwersalne piloty montowane w samochodach. Dla mnie to nic nowego bo proste rozwiązania są najlepsze i najskuteczniejsze. 
Co do obsługi smartfonów to przyznam się, że nie używam bo jakbym go trzymał w kieszeni na budowie to po miesiącu z niego nic by nie było. Od bardzo dawna używam E51 i niejednokrotnie jego metalowa obudowa uchroniła przed połamaniem po upadku na beton. Dla mnie telefon służy do rozmowy a nie do grania czy pisania pamiętników.

----------


## Redakcja

Prosimy o kulturę dyskusji. Pozdrawiamy

----------


## dendrytus

> A ja polecam na samym wstępie Szanowny Kolego Forumowiczu:
> http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=h...2d35388eab09b9
> 
> ponadto lekturę obsługi i programowania telefonów - "niesmartfonów":
> http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=h...2d35388eab09b9
> oraz jeden z pierwszych linków w formie prezentacji:
> http://mojtelefon.info/nokia_x3_02_o...ow_1_2016.html
> 
> Tak więc w przypadku wyłączenia blokady klawiatury czy wygaszacza wystarczy dowolny klawisz (wcześniej zaprogramowany według powyższej przytoczonej prezentacji) od 2 do 9 przytrzymać troszeczkę dłużej i mamy funkcję szybkiego wybierania.


NIE ZADZIAŁA. A dlaczego? Bo ty nie dzwonisz do sterownika, tylko komunikujesz się ze sterownikiem przez internet, a tam numery telefonów nie obowiązują.



> Ty Kolego miałeś przedstawić rozwiązanie kiedy to podjeżdżasz pod dom i mrugając światłami raz załączasz napęd bramy wjazdowej w dwa razy to załączasz napęd garażu.


Sterownik firmy cassini
http://cassini.pl/html/c607.html




> Co do obsługi smartfonów to przyznam się, że nie używam bo jakbym go trzymał w kieszeni na budowie to po miesiącu z niego nic by nie było. Od bardzo dawna używam E51 i niejednokrotnie jego metalowa obudowa uchroniła przed połamaniem po upadku na beton. Dla mnie telefon służy do rozmowy a nie do grania czy pisania pamiętników.


Ja używam w pyle i na budowie i jakoś problemów nie mam. Nawet specjalnej foli na ekanie też nie mam.

----------


## perkolator

> A co ma piernik do wiatraka?


Tylko chciałem zwrócić uwagę na bezpieczeństwo takich systemów opartych o iPhone i iPad. Powinno się ich unikać jak ognia, szczególnie tam gdzie chcemy zabezpieczać mienie gdyż one szpiegują prawdopodobnie wszystko co z nami związane. Ja bym nie chciał żeby moja żona wiedziała wszystko gdzie chodzę  :Smile: 
Powinni się iPhene-a bać ludzie bogaci, szczególnie ci, których stać na drogie systemy inteligentnego domu, bo przecież "jakoś na ten dom zarabiają" i też by nie chcieli aby władza ich szpiegowała gdzie przebywają.
To taka dygresja odnośnie technologii iPhone. Na inne telefony są ogólnodostępne aplikacje pozwalające panować nad problemem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Tylko chciałem zwrócić uwagę na bezpieczeństwo takich systemów opartych o iPhone i iPad. Powinno się ich unikać jak ognia, szczególnie tam gdzie chcemy zabezpieczać mienie gdyż one szpiegują prawdopodobnie wszystko co z nami związane. Ja bym nie chciał żeby moja żona wiedziała wszystko gdzie chodzę 
> Powinni się iPhene-a bać ludzie bogaci, szczególnie ci, których stać na drogie systemy inteligentnego domu, bo przecież "jakoś na ten dom zarabiają" i też by nie chcieli aby władza ich szpiegowała gdzie przebywają.
> To taka dygresja odnośnie technologii iPhone. Na inne telefony są ogólnodostępne aplikacje pozwalające panować nad problemem.


Gdzieś coś, ktoś, ogólnie rzecz biorąc bzdury.
 Tak się właśnie rodzą miejskie legendy.
Żaden system inteligentnego budynku nie jest oparty na iPhonie i iPadzie.
Android zbiera identyczne dane jak iPhone.
A co do szpiegowania, to jeśli masz komórkę, to już jesteś szpiegowany.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Żaden system inteligentnego budynku nie jest oparty na iPhonie i iPadzie.
> Android zbiera identyczne dane jak iPhone.
> A co do szpiegowania, to jeśli masz komórkę, to już jesteś szpiegowany.


Na Ajfonie jest jeden z systemów inteligentnego domu, nie pamietam teraz który ale jest.
Androida się rootuje i patroszy z niego wszystko co niepotrzebnie działa w systemie.
Nie wolno zostawiać śladów po sobie więcej niż potrzeba. Ajfon jest może szpanerski ale najbardziej trzeba się go wystrzegać. Operator GSM zbiera dane o sieci GSM ale jak łączysz się przez wifi to już nie. Jak chcesz być anonimowy to wyłączasz GSM, wchodzisz do McDonalda i jesteś w pełni anonimowy. Taki Ajfon wszystko zapisze i wyśle komu trzeba.
Dobrze, że nie mam Ajfona.

----------


## dendrytus

> Na Ajfonie jest jeden z systemów inteligentnego domu, nie pamietam teraz który ale jest.


NIE ISTNIEJE TAKI SYSTEM.



> Androida się rootuje i patroszy z niego wszystko co niepotrzebnie działa w systemie.
> Nie wolno zostawiać śladów po sobie więcej niż potrzeba. Ajfon jest może szpanerski ale najbardziej trzeba się go wystrzegać.


Android zbiera identyczne dane jak iPhone i nie jesteś wstanie tego wyłączyć.



> Operator GSM zbiera dane o sieci GSM ale jak łączysz się przez wifi to już nie. Jak chcesz być anonimowy to wyłączasz GSM, wchodzisz do McDonalda i jesteś w pełni anonimowy. Taki Ajfon wszystko zapisze i wyśle komu trzeba.
> Dobrze, że nie mam Ajfona.


  :jaw drop:  :big lol: 
Zapominasz o MAC adresie który jest jedyny i niepowtarzalny.

PS.
Nie ma to jak paranoja połączona z manią prześladowczą. Widzę, że niektórych to bardziej kręci niż grzybki od kolekcjonera

----------


## perkolator

MAC adres w telefonach z Androidem jest wpisany w pliku konfiguracyjnym a nie w sprzęcie. Po zrootowaniu telefonu można go zmieniać co każdą aktywację interfejsu sieciowego. Każda szanująca się aplikacja do anonimowego surfowania w sieci na Androida pozwala zmieniać MAC za każdym razem.

----------


## bartekgr

*Przypominam temat wątku: inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie.* Nie piszemy tutaj o rozwiązaniach stworzonych własnymi siłami i o drogich systemach. Nexo, Inels, Homiq, xComfort - piszemy o tego typu systemach, ich wadach, zaletach, współpracy z producentami i instalatorami (o tym za jakiś czas napiszę w kontekście instalowanego u mnie Nexo), doświadczeniami użytkowników, propozycjami wykorzystania możliwości.

Wszystkim zainteresowanych innymi aspektami automatyki zapraszam do udziału w innych dyskusjach, ew. zapoczątkowaniu nowych na Forum Muratora.

Tych, którzy wypowiadają się na poziomie rynsztoku informuję, że będę zgłaszał do moderacji każdy wybryk - nie ma dla Was miejsca ani tu, ani na całym Forum.

----------


## perkolator

> [COLOR="darkred"] Nexo, Inels, Homiq, xComfort - piszemy o tego typu systemach


Cennik firmy nexwell już widziałem wcześniej w tym wątku. Czy wiesz może ską ściągnąć cenniki na poszczególne elementy 

Inels
Homiq
xComfort

?
Czy mógły ktoś rzucić liknkami do cenników wyżej wymienionych ?

----------


## tabaluga39

> Inels
> Homiq
> xComfort
> 
> Czy mógły ktoś rzucić liknkami do cenników wyżej wymienionych ?


Jeżeli ceny się jakimś cudem nie poindeksowały w google i nie ma ich chiciażby w kopiach google to cenników nie uświadczysz. Ukrywają je przed klientami z prostego faktu że ceny są strasznie wysokie i byś ich wyśmiał. Kupuj Chińskie produkty, które są 5 razy tańsze i robią dokładnie to samo. Polskie firmy idą też często w zaparte przy reklamacjach. Chcą zwalić winę na użytkownika.
Ale kto wie, może poznamy kompletne cenniki na podzespoły powyższych producentów?

----------


## dendrytus

> Kupuj Chińskie produkty, które są 5 razy tańsze i robią dokładnie to samo.


 :jaw drop: 

iPhone i jego chiński 5 razy tańszy odpowiednik, robiący prawie to samo. Prawie robi wielką różnicę.
 :Lol: 

Nie rozumiem takich gości jak tabaluga39, uważasz że coś jest drogie to wyprodukuj tańsze i zarób miliony, przecież to nic trudnego. będziesz sprzedawał 5 razy taniej niż powyżsi producenci, oni splajtują, a ty kipisz kolejny jacht, samolot, itp.

----------


## tabaluga39

Chińskie tablety za 200-300 z Androidem vs panel dotykowy nexwella za 3300zł nie wiadomo z czym  :Smile: 
Nawet nie porównuj. Chińskie są kompatybilne z każdym programem pobranym z Android Marketu. Na Allegro jest tego zatrzęsienie i schodzą po kilka dziennie.

Na twoim zdjęciu jest niekompatybilna z niczym namiastka iphone. Jak kogoś nie stać na oryginał to zadowoli się podróbką, która ma większośc funkcji potrzebnych do życia.

Dendrytus - nie masz ty może cenników tych części do budowy systemów co w postach wyżej?

----------


## Paweł Irek

Skoro o tym mowa. Nexwell wspiera oprogramowanie dla systemu Android.  Oprogramowanie można pobrać ze strony Nexwell.
Sposób działania na filmiku przedstawiającym również możliwość sterowania pochyleniem lamek (pozdrawiam Pana Bartosza) żaluzji fasadowych (sterowanie na filmie jest "ręczne", ale można je zautomatyzować):




Przed skorzystaniem z aplikacji trzeba ja uruchomić.

... czyli wymaga 2-3 kliknięć inicjujących, aplikację.

----------


## tabaluga39

> Przed skorzystaniem z aplikacji trzeba ja uruchomić.


To jest niesamowite odkrycie hahaha  :Smile:  Ale przyznasz, że panel z cennika za 3 klocki to lekka przesada?  :Smile: 

Właśnie zauważyłem że IPHONE używa system Homiq co już zupełnie go eliminuje.
Nie znacz cen tego Homiqa ? Te ich moduły są obfotografowane od tyłu, jaki czort ?

----------


## dendrytus

> Chińskie tablety za 200-300 z Androidem vs panel dotykowy nexwella za 3300zł nie wiadomo z czym


Z systemem do obsługi instalacji Nexwella



> Nawet nie porównuj. Chińskie są kompatybilne z każdym programem pobranym z Android Marketu.


Co oczywiście nie jest prawdą. Chińskie są kompatybilne z każdym programem zgodnym z androidem 1.6



> Na Allegro jest tego zatrzęsienie i schodzą po kilka dziennie.


I jaki z tego wniosek? Że iPad jest najpopularniejszym tabletem na świecie.



> Na twoim zdjęciu jest niekompatybilna z niczym namiastka iphone. Jak kogoś nie stać na oryginał to zadowoli się podróbką, która ma większośc funkcji potrzebnych do życia.


Dokładnie. Ma książkę telefoniczną i możliwość telefonowania



> Dendrytus - nie masz ty może cenników tych części do budowy systemów co w postach wyżej?


 Mam, ale mają klauzulę tylko dla instalatorów i współpracowników.
Zresztą według ciebie to zdziercy i oszuści, więc co ci za różnica ile kosztuje coś co uważasz za zbędne.



> To jest niesamowite odkrycie hahaha  Ale przyznasz, że panel z cennika za 3 klocki to lekka przesada?


Dlaczego? Mój od giry kosztował 11 tys.



> Właśnie zauważyłem że IPHONE używa system Homiq co już zupełnie go eliminuje.


A to niby jakim cudem?



> Nie znacz cen teho Homiqa ?


 A co ci za różnica ile kosztuje, skoro 



> Właśnie zauważyłem że IPHONE używa system Homiq co już zupełnie go eliminuje.

----------


## tabaluga39

Daj ten cennik  :Smile:  Jaka klauzula... Zostanę twoim fanem na fejsbuku  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

Napisz do nich, może ci podadzą sugerowane dla końcowego.
Nie mam konta na książkoryju

----------


## tabaluga39

> Napisz do nich, może ci podadzą sugerowane dla końcowego.
> Nie mam konta na książkoryju


Dla mnie jak czegoś nie ma na Allegro i nie mogę porównać ceny to nie istnieje  :Smile: 
Pisałem do nich wszystkich, część mnie zlała bez odpowiedzi, a część się wykręcała od odpowiedzi  :Smile: 
Dzieki temu zarobił chińczyk :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Dla mnie jak czegoś nie ma na Allegro i nie mogę porównać ceny to nie istnieje


To zupełnie odwrotnie niż u mnie. bo dla mnie jak coś nie występuje na allegro to jest po prostu coś warte.





> Pisałem do nich wszystkich, część mnie zlała bez odpowiedzi, a część się wykręcała od odpowiedzi


czyli prawidłowo.



> Dzieki temu zarobił chińczyk


Pożyjemy zobaczymy.
Masz już w tym swoim chińskim tablecie Androida 3.0, o 3.1 się nie pytam, bo trochę za wcześnie.?




> Kupuj Chińskie produkty, które są 5 razy tańsze i robią dokładnie to samo.










Kilkukrotnie tańsze chińskie kopie normalnych samochodów

Jak ten twój inteligentny dom działa podobnie, to może być bardzo ciekawie.

Polecam też ten artykuł na temat cudeniek z indii, sprzedawanych pod marką Notion Ink Adam (firmy z ambicjami).
http://www.tabletowo.pl/2011/01/28/g...ony-na-czesci/

Cytat z artykułu:
"W pierwszej chwili myślałem, że po niefortunnej aktualizacji jakiś użytkownik stracił cierpliwość i Adam spotkał się ze ścianą ale jak się okazuje nie. Serwis Engadget poinformował, że właśnie zostały opublikowane zdjęcia z testów FCC i zgadzam się z serwisem, że nie wygląda to ciekawie.
Ich spostrzeżenie, że sporo pracy przy urządzeniu wykonywano ręcznie wydaje się być trafione. Pytanie… czy (i jak duże) mamy szanse trafić na egzemplarz, który powstawał gdy pracownicy mieli gorszy dzień? "

http://allegro.pl/notion-ink-adam-ta...582508368.html


Całkiem fajnie jak na tablet za 2200 zł.
Ciekawe jak wygląda w środku chiński tablet za 200 zł

Ciekawe jak z reklamacjami, skoro



> Polskie firmy idą też często w zaparte przy reklamacjach. Chcą zwalić winę na użytkownika.

----------


## tabaluga39

Eee tam, marudzisz z tym tabletem z indii. Może trafił sie taki od "Indian" ale zwykłe chińskie wynalazki są normalnie polutowane powierzchniowo, bez widocznych dostawek na ostatnią chwilę.
Nie marudź  :Smile:

----------


## bartekgr

*tabaluga39* i *dendrytus* zastanówcie się, jaką wartość merytoryczną dla tematu wątku ma wasza dyskusja. Jak mam prosić - tabalugę po Chińsku, a dendrytusa po Niemiecku? *Koniec proszę!*

----------


## dendrytus

> *tabaluga39* i *dendrytus* zastanówcie się, jaką wartość merytoryczną dla tematu wątku ma wasza dyskusja. Jak mam prosić - tabalugę po Chińsku, a dendrytusa po Niemiecku? *Koniec proszę!*


 A co do tego wątku wnoszą twoje posty?
Co w ogóle wnosisz do tego forum?

----------


## perkolator

Obserwuję dyskusję i po przeczytaniu pierwszych postów z tego wątku wygląda na to że panowie z firmy nexwell założyli sobie wątek sami.
bartekgr rozpoczął po czym zaraz paweł irek dziwnym trafem znalazł posta i kurtuazyjne się wypowiedział. Co za zbieg okoliczności  :Smile: 

temat tego topiku ma w tytule " ... w dobrej cenie" ale cen nie ma. Zasłaniacie się wszyscy umowami i jakimś bełkotem biznesmeńskim. Pytają ludzie o ceny to podajcie wreszcie cenniki w pdf-ach.

----------


## dendrytus

> temat tego topiku ma w tytule " ... w dobrej cenie" ale cen nie ma. Zasłaniacie się wszyscy umowami i jakimś bełkotem biznesmeńskim. Pytają ludzie o ceny to podajcie wreszcie cenniki w pdf-ach.


Co cię obchodzi za ile towar kupuje instalator, skoro podzespołów nie możesz kupić w sklepie, tylko od niego. 
Myślisz że jesteś taki mądry i sam sobie wszystko zaprogramujesz, kupisz, zamontujesz i zaprogramujesz? Życzę powodzenia.
Firmy mają rację, że nie ujawniają cen dbając w w ten sposób o swoich stałych odbiorców. Najlepszym przykładem jest microsoft i jego windowsy. Przez kilkanaście lat, ani razu nie wypłynęła informacja ile Dell, hp płaci za jedną licencję.
Zrobimy tak ja ujawnię ceny jednego z producentów (będziecie mogli sobie wybrać), w zamian za cennik zawierający ile audi płaci za swój system multimedialny producentowi tego sprzętu. OK może być prościej. Cennik felg z cenami dla audi.
Firmy produkujące sprzęt bardzo dobrze robią zakazując sprzedaży podzespołów odbiorcy końcowemu. Dlaczego? Mają dzięki temu mało reklamacji spowodowanych błędami montażu i wiszenia godzinami na słuchawce tłumacząc jak podłączyć lub gdzie kliknąć.
Nie psują sobie marki tzw. "nie kompetentnym" wsparciem i miejskimi legendami o awaryjności ich produktów.
Instalatorzy nie muszą się potem tłumaczyć, że przypadek niedziałającego sprzętu firmy X pochodzi z internetu, a osoba mająca problem z instalacją nie wiedziała co to 12 V DC.
Na każdym forum można znaleźć opinie o instrukcjach instalacji i programowania np. Satela, które są "beznadziejnie" napisane. Dziwne tylko, że instalatorom nie sprawiają jakiegokolwiek problemu.



> Pytają ludzie o ceny to podajcie wreszcie cenniki w pdf-ach.


Ceny wyjściowe materiałów (bez montażu, programowania i VAT)
mieszkanie ok. 70m² - cena ok. 9.200zł-10500zł
dom/apartament ok. 120m² - cena ok. 11.700zł-14.300zł
dom 150-200m² - cena ok. 15.300zł-16.300zł.
Ceny zawierają jednostkę centralną, zasilacze, panel sterujący, moduły we/wy ze ściemniaczami, 2 czujniki temp, obudowy.
Przedział cenowy obejmuje wszystkich "tanich" producentów najczęściej pojawiających się w tym wątku.

Dla KNX/EIB
Ceny wyjściowe materiałów (bez montażu, programowania i VAT)
mieszkanie ok. 70m² - cena od. 10.200zł
dom/apartament ok. 120m² - cena od. 11.800zł
dom 150-200m² - cena od. 15.300zł
Cena nie zawieraja jednostki centralnej(bo system jej po prostu nie ma),
Ceny zawierają panel sterujący(prosty wyświetlacz lcd 2 kolory), zasilacz, moduły we/wy ze ściemniaczami, 2 czujniki temp, 

Zadowolony?

PS.



> Zasłaniacie się wszyscy umowami i jakimś bełkotem biznesmeńskim.


Dla mnie umowa jest rzeczą świętą.



> Pytają ludzie o ceny to podajcie wreszcie cenniki w pdf-ach.


Problem w tym, że takich cenników dla odbiorcy końcowego po prostu nie ma.

----------


## homiq

Witam,

nie bardzo rozumiem, co oznaczają stwierdzenia, że homiq oparty jest na iphonie ?!?  
ogólnie jak jakikolwiek system ma być na nim oparty ???  

w HOMIQ-u polecamy urządzenia apple jako "piloty" ponieważ są wyjątkowo łatwe w obsłudze i mają
najlepszy dotyk ze wszystkich obecnie dostępnych urządzeń (wiem co mówię, bo na bierząco trafiają w nasze ręce HTC, RIM-y, Samsungi i inne)
poza tym mają największe wsparcie firm 3-ich na całym świecie co w efekcie daje nam możliwość sterowania telewizorami, sprzętem hifi i wieloma innymi produktami, które w pierwszej kolejności mają pisane oprogramowanie dla iphona

oczywiście finalnie klient wybiera rodzaj urządzenia jakim będzie obsługiwał swój budynek (często już coś posiada)
dla zakończenia spekulacji informuję po raz kolejny, że interfejs homiq-owy dostępny jest przez przeglądarkę www, więc można go używać na praktycznie każdym nowoczesnym sprzęcie

co do ceny to nasz system sprzedawany jest tylko i wyłącznie "obiektowo"
każdy klient może go nabyć bezpośrednio od nas lub od naszych partnerów
optymalne rozwiązanie dla budynku 200m2 kosztuje ok. 25tys. razem z montażem, który wykonywany jest wyłącznie przez naszych monterów
(sterowanie oświetleniem, roletami, ogrzewaniem strefowym, integracja z alarmem, podlewanie, sterowanie bram, interfejs lokalny i zdalny przez www)

nasza firma sprzedaje rozwiązania a nie urządzenia automatyki

pozdrawiam !

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Co cię obchodzi za ile towar kupuje instalator, skoro podzespołów nie możesz kupić w sklepie, tylko od niego. 
> Myślisz że jesteś taki mądry i sam sobie wszystko zaprogramujesz, kupisz, zamontujesz i zaprogramujesz? Życzę powodzenia.


RORFL  :Smile:  Czyli ten panel dotykowy za 3300 PLN będzie kosztował końcowego użytkownika jakieś 5000 PLN  :Smile: 
System w dobrej cenie ROTFL  :Smile:

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Witam,
> nasza firma sprzedaje rozwiązania a nie urządzenia automatyki
> pozdrawiam !


To było pisać od razu, że jesteście instalatorami, korzystającymi z dostępnego sprzętu na rynku.
za 1/3 tej ceny można od razu zrobić instalację przed tynkowaniem wraz z materiałem i podzespołami.

----------


## dendrytus

> RORFL  Czyli ten panel dotykowy za 3300 PLN będzie kosztował końcowego użytkownika jakieś 5000 PLN 
> System w dobrej cenie ROTFL


Jeśli panel kosztuje 5000 to jakim cudem zmieścisz się w 10 tys w 70m mieszkaniu.

Ciekawe jakim cudem można wyciągnąć tak kretyński wniosek.
W czasach wolnego rynku kolego to ten wyświetlacz może kosztować użytkownika 1 zł lub 100 zł lub 1895 zł lub 25 000 000zł o ile znalazłby się kupiec.
I ciekawe skąd te 3300.



> To było pisać od razu, że jesteście instalatorami, korzystającymi z dostępnego sprzętu na rynku.


Jak zwykle problemy z czytaniem i zrozumieniem przeczytanego tekstu.



> za 1/3 tej ceny można od razu zrobić instalację przed tynkowaniem wraz z materiałem i podzespołami.


Możesz jeszcze bardziej zejść z ceny i samemu nakopać miedzi i zrobić sobie kable.
Cegły kupiłeś czy sam wypalałeś?
Za cenę jednego Audi S6 można nabyć: 3 wypasione VW passat lub 8 kia ceed lub ponad 50 trabantów
Niektórzy nigdy nie wyrastają z trabantów.

----------


## homiq

> To było pisać od razu, że jesteście instalatorami, korzystającymi z dostępnego sprzętu na rynku.
> za 1/3 tej ceny można od razu zrobić instalację przed tynkowaniem wraz z materiałem i podzespołami.


odpowiadasz bo chcesz coś wnieść czy tylko zaśmiecasz ten wątek ?

odrobina uwagi w tym wątku i umiejętność korzystania z google a wiedziałbyś, że jesteśmy producentem, który ma w ofercie gotowe rozwiązanie
co do "za 1/3 tej ceny można od razu zrobić instalację przed tynkowaniem wraz z materiałem i podzespołami" to podaruj sobie takie nonsensowne stwierdzenia, które nic nie znaczą i nic nie wnoszą...

----------


## dejna

To jest kartel polskich firm, wygląda jak zmowa cenowa. Tyle lat jestem na tym forum i nie widziałem jeszcze żeby jakaś firma budowlana, usługodawca czy wytwórca nie chcieli podać jasnych cen za produkty i usługi. Sam wybieram wyroby z chin na złość takim firmom.

----------


## perkolator

> To jest kartel polskich firm, wygląda jak zmowa cenowa. Tyle lat jestem na tym forum i nie widziałem jeszcze żeby jakaś firma budowlana, usługodawca czy wytwórca nie chcieli podać jasnych cen za produkty i usługi. Sam wybieram wyroby z chin na złość takim firmom.


Te homiqi są na procesorach Atmega za 10zł od sztuki, a oprogramowanie pisane w darmowej javie. Chcą sie szybko dorobić tanim kosztem.
Gdybym miał te kilkadziesiąt tysięcy na system to bym sobie kupił Moelera zamiast jakiegoś polskiego.

----------


## dendrytus

> To jest kartel polskich firm, wygląda jak zmowa cenowa.


Radzę przeczytać czym jest zmowa cenowa, bo jak na razie to nie masz kompletnie o niej pojęcia



> Tyle lat jestem na tym forum i nie widziałem jeszcze żeby jakaś firma budowlana, usługodawca czy wytwórca nie chcieli podać jasnych cen za produkty i usługi.


Ciekawe dlaczego Rolls Royce nigdzie w salonach nie podaje cen swoich samochodów, ani dodatków do niego. Kupuje się w ciemno. Wielkim nietaktem w tych salonach jest się zapytać o cenę czegokolwiek. W odpowiedzi usłyszysz jedno zdanie to samo od zawsze i wszędzie - "Nie stać pana na to".
Proponuję zajrzeć też przy okazji do luksusowych sklepów w Paryżu lub Londynie, w których o cenie dowiadujesz się przy płaceniu kartą kredytową.



> Sam wybieram wyroby z chin na złość takim firmom.


Na złość mamie odmrożę sobie uszy. Można i tak.






> Te homiqi są na procesorach Atmega za 10zł od sztuki, a oprogramowanie pisane w darmowej javie. Chcą się szybko dorobić tanim kosztem.


No to nakup procków, napisz program i albo dołącz do kartelu albo zacznij sprzedawać za 100 zł. Zarobisz miliony i będziesz bogaty jak Bill Gates.
Ciekawe dlaczego tak upierasz się, żeby nie być bogatym. Wiesz jak, to czemu tego nie robisz. W hurcie te procki są jeszcze tańsze.



> Gdybym miał te kilkadziesiąt tysięcy na system to bym sobie kupił Moelera zamiast jakiegoś polskiego.


 Na szczęście nie grozi ci posiadanie dużych pieniędzy.

O cenach nie rozmawiamy głównie dlatego, że dżentelmeni nie rozmawiają o pieniądzach

----------


## dejna

Wreszcie się wziąłem za moją instalację inteligentnego domu  :Smile:  Miałem dużo innych zajęć ale już robię  :Smile:  Będę publikował zdjęcia z prac. Postanowiłem nie przesadzać i zrobię wszystko na 2 przekanikach PLC2011A0 i jednym B0, który będzie robił za alarm, pomiary temperatur i wyłączniki wielofunkcyjne. Bezpieczniki 6A typu A z Allegro za grosze. te same w hurtowni kosztują 28zł a na allegro 4.90  :Smile: 
W jednym miejscu będzie mocniejszy stycznik. Polecam to rozwiązanie każdemu i nie dajcie się namówić na drogie i przepłacone systemy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Wreszcie się wziąłem za moją instalację inteligentnego domu  Miałem dużo innych zajęć ale już robię  Będę publikował zdjęcia z prac. Postanowiłem nie przesadzać i zrobię wszystko na 2 przekanikach PLC2011A0 i jednym B0, który będzie robił za alarm, pomiary temperatur i wyłączniki wielofunkcyjne. Bezpieczniki 6A typu A z Allegro za grosze. te same w hurtowni kosztują 28zł a na allegro 4.90 
> W jednym miejscu będzie mocniejszy stycznik. Polecam to rozwiązanie każdemu i nie dajcie się namówić na drogie i przepłacone systemy.


Kolega od chińszczyzny PLC jak zwykle nie na temat.
Nie ten wątek.
Ten jest o gotowych systemach i to systemach inteligentnego domu

PS.
Przyda ci się instrukcja montażu okablowania w rozdzielnicy

----------


## dejna

> Kolega od chińszczyzny PLC jak zwykle nie na temat.
> Nie ten wątek.
> Ten jest o gotowych systemach i to systemach inteligentnego domu
> 
> PS.
> Przyda ci się instrukcja montażu okablowania w rozdzielnicy


Chińskie czy Wietnamskie ale przekanik działa świetnie, są częste aktualizacje oprogramowania i kosztuje o wiele mniej niż "kompleksowe rozwiązania" ale dokładnie taka sama fukcjonalność jak tych "kompleksowych".
Co do szafek to robię jak umiem  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Chińskie czy Wietnamskie ale przekanik działa świetnie, są częste aktualizacje oprogramowania i kosztuje o wiele mniej niż "kompleksowe rozwiązania" ale dokładnie taka sama fukcjonalność jak tych "kompleksowych".
> Co do szafek to robię jak umiem


Co nie zmienia faktu, że jest to niewłaściwy wątek.

Pewnie zrobisz to co wszyscy na PLC, czyli jak zwykle bezsensowne, niepraktyczne i drogie, ale za to bajeranckie sterowanie bramami i piecem przez telefon.

Alarm też będziesz włączał z komórki lub tabletu?

Nie zapomnij o podglądzie z wideofonu na tv i telefonie..
Jasne prawie dokładnie taka sama funkcjonalność jak kompleksowych. Prawie robi wielką różnicę.
PS.
Przepłaciłeś kolego za tę chińszczyznę.
http://allegro.pl/prog-plytka-evb-4-...610421407.html

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Alarm też będziesz włączał z komórki lub tabletu?


Ja mam alarm przez komórkę właśnie. Podłączyłem sobie kabelkiem z PLC do Satela 
Super sprawa, polecam każdemu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja mam alarm przez komórkę właśnie. Podłączyłem sobie kabelkiem z PLC do Satela 
> Super sprawa, polecam każdemu.


Satel ma w sobie sterowanie przez telefon. Funkcja dostępna chyba od zawsze. Żeby było śmiesznie działa praktycznie z każdym telefonem

----------


## dejna

Szafkę zmontowałem tymczasowo. W domu jest różnicówka i dodatkowy bezpiecznik 10A.
Jeszcze w szafce jest nieład ale ten przekanik programowalny PLC2011A0  będzie miał za zadanie sterować oświetleniem zewnętrznym, pompami oczka wodnego, szamba, światłem grila i wifi.
Na razie zamontowana szafka wodoodporna kupiona z Allegro za małe pieniądze chyba za 120zł. Teraz doprowadzę kable do ładu i na końcu nakręcę film z działania  :Smile:  Oświetlenie sterowane jest także zegarem astronomicznym siedzącym w tym PLC.
W tej szafce będę miał też router wifi, mimo że internet jest doprowadzony do szafki dwoma kablami cat5e. Zasilanie routera będzie włączane jednym z przekaników w PLC kiedy będziemy siedzieć w ogrodzie żeby mieć dobry zasięg internetu w telefonach i będzie odcinane żeby nie zuzywać prądu.
Niech nikt nie ściemnia, że inteligentny dom to nie wiadomo co i nie wiadomo za ile. Dwa czy trzy takie PLC załatwiają wszystko - będzie bajer za małe pieniądze  :Smile:  Urządzeń i tak nie widać  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Szafkę zmontowałem tymczasowo. W domu jest różnicówka i dodatkowy bezpiecznik 10A.
> Jeszcze w szafce jest nieład ale ten przekanik programowalny PLC2010A0  będzie miał za zadanie sterować oświetleniem zewnętrznym, pompami oczka wodnego, szamba, światłem grila i wifi.
> Na razie zamontowana szafka wodoodporna kupiona z Allegro za małe pieniądze chyba za 120zł. Teraz doprowadzę kable do ładu i na końcu nakręcę film z działania  Oświetlenie sterowane jest także zegarem astronomicznym siedzącym w tym PLC.
> W tej szafce będę miał też router wifi, mimo że internet jest doprowadzony do szafki dwoma kablami cat5e. Zasilanie routera będzie włączane jednym z przekaników w PLC kiedy będziemy siedzieć w ogrodzie żeby mieć dobry zasięg internetu w telefonach i będzie odcinane żeby nie zuzywać prądu.
> Niech nikt nie ściemnia, że inteligentny dom to nie wiadomo co i nie wiadomo za ile. Dwa czy trzy takie PLC załatwiają wszystko - będzie bajer za małe pieniądze  Urządzeń i tak nie widać


Ty kompletnie nie masz pojęcia o co chodzi z inteligentnymi budynkami.
Wydałeś 1000 zł na sterownik do lamp zewnętrznych i grilla? Przecież to można zrobić przy pomocy pstryczka i zmierzchówki, która działa dużo lepiej niż zegar astronomiczny.
To faktycznie bajer włączanie routera przez komórkę. Po prostu powalił mnie ten pomysł. Oszczędzanie prądu w ten sposób to po prostu mistrzostwo świata.
Router zużywa około 6W co daje 0,003 groszy dziennie, co daje rocznie około 26 zł. Oczywiście nie siedzisz codziennie przez cały rok przy grillu.
Podobno pomysł z przekaźnikami PLC wziął się z oszczędności(braku pieniędzy), więc nie rozumiem dlaczego wywalasz kasę (2-3 tys) na rzeczy tak niepraktyczne, bezsensowne i kosztowne.
Chcesz oszczędzać na prądzie pobieranym przez router?
Po co włączanie świateł zewnętrznych przez komórkę skoro załatwia to pstryczek na ścianie za 10 zł i zmierzchówka za kilkanaście?
Gdzie integracja czujników ruchu, włączników na ścianie z ogrzewaniem/klimatyzacją i oświetleniem?
Gdzie bajer w postaci zapalającego się światła na 20 sek i 50% po wejściu do pomieszczenia?
Gdzie funkcja "zapal wszystko" w przypadku alarmu?
Gdzie bajer zapalający błyskawicznie zewnętrzne światła na 100% gdy zostanie wykryty intruz,  ale rozjaśniający światło do 70% w ciągu kilku sekund, jeśli wykryty zostanie użytkownik lub gość?
Chętnie zobaczę czy i jak zrealizujesz tę ostatnią funkcję przy pomocy swojego PLC.
Inteligentny budynek to nie bezsensowny bajer, tylko coś co ma wyręczać nas pewnych czynnościach, których nie chce nam się robić z lenistwa(np. opuszczanie rolet przy wychodzeniu z domu) i zwracać koszty poniesione na system(np. poprzez przykręcanie ogrzewania w nocy w pomieszczeniach nieużywanych lub wyłączaniu klimatyzacji jak nie ma nikogo w pomieszczeniu.

Jesteś najlepszym przykładem, że zabawa w plc w wykonaniu amatorów to głupota i wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto.
Tacy jak ty są najlepszym przykładem jak nie należy tego robić.


Imponujące okablowanie pod dom sterowany prze plc. Mimo tylu kabli nie ma czegoś tak banalnego, jak scena świetlna ze przygaszonymi światłami.
W normalnej inteligentnej instalacji biegnie JEDEN przewód.
Jedni wydają pieniądze na inteligentną instalację inni na kable i klej na gorąca.

W jednym muszę się z tobą zgodzić. Zastosowanie KNX/EIB, nexwella, HOMIQ'a do realizacji twoich pomysłów byłoby głupotą, niewiele większą jednak od zastosowania PLC. Na pewno byłaby to kosztowniejsza zabawa

PS.
Bardzo się cieszę, że ośmieszasz się i sterowniki PLC w tym wątku, pisząc jak zwykle nie na temat.

----------


## dejna

Nie 2-3 tysiące ale 1300zł razem z PLC, skrzynką, bezpiecznikami i routerem wifi. Własnej robocizny nie liczę. Zresztą zmontowanie szafki wiele nie kosztuje. Nie oceniam tego na więcej niż 200zł gdybym miał komukolwiek zapłacić za robociznę. Po drugie jest o wiele mniej do zepsucia się, bo tylko jeden przekaźnik programowalny. Po trzecie wszystkie potrzebne funkcje załatwia. Przygaszanie światła do 70% czy inne takie to zbędne funkcje.
Nakręcę film to zobaczysz jak fajnie to działa  :Smile:  Bajer piękny i za wszystko zapłacę nie więcej niż 5000 PLN - 4 przekaźniki PLC plus osprzęt osprzęt elektryczny. Będą w tym 3 przekaźniki PLC2011A0 i jeden PLC2011B0 (Alarm, pomiary temperatur, wyłączniki wielofunkcyjne około 150 obwodów i czujników)

----------


## perkolator

Jestem po kilku wycenach systemów do inteligentnego domu.
Okazuje się że firmy specjalistyczne chcą samodzielnie wykonywać instalację elektryczną co przy ich cenach jest wiellokrotnie droższe niż usługa elektryka. Pytałem czy mogą zrobić schemat a ja zlecę wykonanie tańszemu wykonawcy, a oni tylko przyjadą zamontować osprzęt. No więc nie ma takiej możliwości. Wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej wycenili mi na 40.000 PLN. Zwykły elektryk na 12.000 PLN.
Za całość systemu od 50.000PLN do 70.000PLN.
Wchodzę w plc i usługę zwykłego elektryka. To jest tak jak piszecie - jakaś zmowa cenowa.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nakręcę film to zobaczysz jak fajnie to działa


Mam dom w KNX Giry. Twój na pewno zrobi na mnie wrażenie.




> Przygaszanie światła do 70% czy inne takie to zbędne funkcje.


W sumie masz rację to zbędna funkcja, za to włączanie światła czy wyłączanie routera przez telefon to genialne i niezbędne funkcje.



> .
> Za całość systemu od 50.000PLN do 70.000PLN.


Jak na KNX/EIB to bardzo tanio, jak na Nexwella, inelsa i tym podobne, to za dużo. 
Czyli po prostu bredzisz. Zamówić ci restarter do mózgu z allegro?




> To jest tak jak piszecie - jakaś zmowa cenowa.


 Zamówić ci restarter do mózgu z allegro?



> Zwykły elektryk na 12.000 PLN.
> Wchodzę w plc i usługę zwykłego elektryka.


To nagraj taki filmik




 z takimi możliwościami a pewnie go chętnie obejrzę. Mówisz 12 000 i kilka plc. Chętnie się pośmieję za jakiś czas.

----------


## lukasza

> Mam dom w KNX Giry. Twój na pewno zrobi na mnie wrażenie.
> 
> W sumie masz rację to zbędna funkcja, za to włączanie światła czy wyłączanie routera przez telefon to genialne i niezbędne funkcje.
> 
> Jak na KNX/EIB to bardzo tanio, jak na Nexwella, inelsa i tym podobne, to za dużo. 
> Czyli po prostu bredzisz. Zamówić ci restarter do mózgu z allegro?


dziwne Dendrytus - masz blisko 200 postów, 99% w tematyce elektryka i pochodne, nic nie piszesz/pytasz o dachu czy fundamencie a w marcu przy rejestracji na forum w opisie mój dom podałeś: "kiedyś zbuduję".
To masz ten dom z KNX Giry czy zrobiłeś sobie montaż w na 40m2 mieszkania? A może od marca 2011 wybudowałeś?

Bardzo pewnie strofujesz innych, że jest to wątek o gotowych systemach a nie samoróbkach. Tymczasem sam zapominasz, że jest to też wątek o systemach w dobrej cenie, a dla Ciebie 50-70 tys to nie zbyt duża kwota.

Przemyśl nie to co piszesz ale to jak piszesz.

p.s. ja bym tam komórki do wyłączenia routera nie użył. Nawet bym nie wpadł na pomysł wyłączania specjalnie routera. Jak dla mnie te systemy są super, ale trzeba mieć na nie kasę i do typowego domu do 200 m2 to się one (poza bajerem) finansowo nigdy nie spłacą. Nie potępiam bajerów, trzeba tylko na to mieć kasę. No cóż mi pozostanie osobny sterownik od ogrzewania z pogodynką, osobny od rekuperatora, osobny od alarmu i coś tam jeszcze pod ten alarm podłącze.

----------


## dejna

> p.s. ja bym tam komórki do wyłączenia routera nie użył. Nawet bym nie wpadł na pomysł wyłączania specjalnie routera.


To mój wymysł z tym routerem. Widzisz. Router taki najtańszy z Allegro będzie w szafce 50m-60m od domu w zadaszonym, grilu. Antena będzie wyprowadzona na zewnątrz na 3m powyżej ziemi żeby promieniowała dookoła. Nie mam tylu kabli żeby wszystko sterować z domu więc to będzie dodatkowa skrzynka sterująca oświetleniem, pompami i tym routerem.

Sterowanie będzie nie tyle "przez telefon" ale poprzez Androida i "internet w telefonie". Normalnie w telefonie jest pakiet internetowy "bez limitu danych" ale wolno to chodzi, bo 3G nie łapie ale i 3g się tnie. Więc odpalę sobie router w tej skrzynce przez "internet w telefonie" i jak tylko router wstanie to będę miał szybki internet po wifi na następne 100m zasięgu. Jak nie będzie mi potrzebny to go elektrycznie odłączę żeby nikt nie próbował się włamywać. Można go też zresetować zasilaniem. Potrzebny mi większy zasięg wifi.

Mając taki router w ogrodzie można korzystać z TV i Radia internetowego, YouTube. To tylko 1 przekanik z wnętrza PLC.
I co ciekawe cały taki system inteligentnego domu buduję sobie tanim kosztem i będzie tak samo bajerancki jak te "gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie" gdzie cen nie poznamy, bo są tajne  :Smile: 
Tutaj jest wielu ludzi używających PLC. Nie ma się czego bać PLC. Ci od drogich systemów gotowych w "dobrej cenie" żerują na niewiedzy ludzi.

----------


## dendrytus

> dziwne Dendrytus - masz blisko 200 postów, 99% w tematyce elektryka i pochodne, nic nie piszesz/pytasz o dachu czy fundamencie a w marcu przy rejestracji na forum w opisie mój dom podałeś: "kiedyś zbuduję".
> To masz ten dom z KNX Giry czy zrobiłeś sobie montaż w na 40m2 mieszkania? A może od marca 2011 wybudowałeś?


Nie wiedziałem, że wypełnianie tych pól jest obowiązkowe. Pisze w działach, o których mam pojecie. Szkoda, że nie zauważyłeś, że o nic się nie pytam i z niczym nie mam problemu.
Nie rajcuje mnie pisanie o moich problemach i o mojej budowie, którą dawno skończyłem.
Zresztą mój dom brał udział w niedawnym konkursie.



> Bardzo pewnie strofujesz innych, że jest to wątek o gotowych systemach a nie samoróbkach. Tymczasem sam zapominasz, że jest to też wątek o systemach w dobrej cenie, a dla Ciebie 50-70 tys to nie zbyt duża kwota.


Pojęcie w dobrej ceni jest pojęciem względnym. Czy nowy golf jest w dobrej cenie? Czy Audi S5 jest w dobrej cenie? Czy Ferrari jest w dobrej cenie? A to że nie wszystkich nas stać na Aston Martina to inna sprawa. 
Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że nie jest to temat o trabantach i replikach ferrari na podwoziu i z silnikiem VW garbusa..



> Przemyśl nie to co piszesz ale to jak piszesz.


 :bash: 



> p.s. ja bym tam komórki do wyłączenia routera nie użył. Nawet bym nie wpadł na pomysł wyłączania specjalnie routera. Jak dla mnie te systemy są super, ale trzeba mieć na nie kasę i do typowego domu do 200 m2 to się one (poza bajerem) finansowo nigdy nie spłacą. Nie potępiam bajerów, trzeba tylko na to mieć kasę. No cóż mi pozostanie osobny sterownik od ogrzewania z pogodynką, osobny od rekuperatora, osobny od alarmu i coś tam jeszcze pod ten alarm podłącze.


Oczywiście, że się nie zwrócą. 
W 500m i 1500m też się nie zwrócą.
Kiedyś miało się lokaja teraz ma się elektronikę.
Czy piec gazowy ci się zwraca w stosunku do zwykłej kozy czy pieca na węgiel? Czy pstryczki za 15zł zwrócą ci się kiedykolwiek skoro mogłeś kupić takie po 3,50 zł.
Czy mosiężny (pseudo złoty) numer domu ci się zwróci? Mogłeś machnąć sprajem albo jeszcze taniej, namazać paluchem jak kładli tynk.
Czy zwróci ci się brama na pilota?




> To mój wymysł z tym routerem. Widzisz. Router taki najtańszy z Allegro będzie w szafce 50m-60m od domu w zadaszonym, grilu. Antena będzie wyprowadzona na zewnątrz na 3m powyżej ziemi żeby promieniowała dookoła. Nie mam tylu kabli żeby wszystko sterować z domu więc to będzie dodatkowa skrzynka sterująca oświetleniem, pompami i tym routerem.


wystarczy na ogół założyć antenę 8db aby zwiększyć zasięg.



> Jak nie będzie mi potrzebny to go elektrycznie odłączę żeby nikt nie próbował się włamywać.


 Szansa, że ktoś złamie ci zabezpieczenie WPA lub WPA2 jest praktycznie równa 0



> I co ciekawe cały taki system inteligentnego domu buduję sobie tanim kosztem i będzie tak samo bajerancki jak te "gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie" gdzie cen nie poznamy, bo są tajne


Konstruujesz sobie bajer, który nie ma nic wspólnego z inteligentnym domem. To co ty uważasz za podstawę inteligentnego domu, jest w nim nic nieznaczącym dodatkiem, taką różą do kożucha.
Teraz przynajmniej wiem dlaczego piszesz w wątku o gotowych systemach, a nie o wątku o PLC. Każdy sposób żeby się dowartościować jest dobry.
Najśmieszniejsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że ty kompletnie nie masz pomysłu co można zrobić z tymi sterownikami. Na siłę je wpychasz aby się przed znajomymi pochwalić gadżetem.
Tak naprawdę to ty nawet nie wiesz, co mógłbyś mieć dzięki tym sterownikom.
Nie zmienia to faktu, że twój dom, o ile chciałbyś by go zaliczyć do inteligentnych budynków, będzie domem z zespołem Dawna.



> Tutaj jest wielu ludzi używających PLC. Nie ma się czego bać PLC. Ci od drogich systemów gotowych w "dobrej cenie" żerują na niewiedzy ludzi.


A może nie każdy ma ochotę na grzebanie w instalacji?
Mam znajomego jakiś miesiąc temu zaskoczył na gry komputerowe a dokładniej na samochodówki. Właśnie robi sobie pokój do gier. Kokpit Fantec'a

 3 plazmy 37" i komp którego obudowa 

kosztowała prawie 2500zł.
Można sobie przecież kupić stare biurko i przykręcić kierownicę do niego, szczytem rozpasania może być to


Myślisz, że będzie to sobie skręcał i składał po godzinach. Według ciebie wszyscy żerują na jego niewiedzy.

PS.
Model obudowy posłałem mu dla żartu, jak widać nie do końca mi się udał.

----------


## homiq

> Jestem po kilku wycenach systemów do inteligentnego domu.
> Okazuje się że firmy specjalistyczne chcą samodzielnie wykonywać instalację elektryczną co przy ich cenach jest wiellokrotnie droższe niż usługa elektryka. Pytałem czy mogą zrobić schemat a ja zlecę wykonanie tańszemu wykonawcy, a oni tylko przyjadą zamontować osprzęt. No więc nie ma takiej możliwości. Wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej wycenili mi na 40.000 PLN. Zwykły elektryk na 12.000 PLN.
> Za całość systemu od 50.000PLN do 70.000PLN.
> Wchodzę w plc i usługę zwykłego elektryka. To jest tak jak piszecie - jakaś zmowa cenowa.


Ja mimo wszystko zachęcam do sprawdzonego gotowego rozwiązania.
Pod HOMIQ-a instalację*może położyć dowolny elektryk i jeżeli wycenił ją na 12tyś. to sądzę, że budujesz dom około 200mkw i zakładam,*że nasze rozwiązanie będzie znacznie poniżej progu 50 - 70tyś   (coś ok. 25 - 30)

Jakie systemy rozpatrywałeś do tej pory i na jakim poziomie są wyceny ?

pozdrawiam!

Dejna, Dendrytus
Panowie w ostatnich postach nic nie wnosicie do tematu. Wasza walka nie ma końca.
Proponuję abyście przeszli na PM bo inni, którzy szukają tu informacji giną wśród waszych licytacji.
Jako podsumowanie waszej polemiki proponuję abyście obydwoje napisali po pięć największych "plusów" instalacji PLC  i gotowych systemów.
Tak obiektywnie. Będzie to jakaś konkretna informacja dla czytających.

----------


## dendrytus

> Dejna, Dendrytus
> Panowie w ostatnich postach nic nie wnosicie do tematu. Wasza walka nie ma końca.
> Proponuję abyście przeszli na PM bo inni, którzy szukają tu informacji giną wśród waszych licytacji.
> Jako podsumowanie waszej polemiki proponuję abyście obydwoje napisali po pięć największych "plusów" instalacji PLC  i gotowych systemów.
> Tak obiektywnie. Będzie to jakaś konkretna informacja dla czytających.


Może najpierw opanujesz czytanie za zrozumieniem przeczytanego tekstu, a później będziesz udzielał mi porad.



> Jakie systemy rozpatrywałeś do tej pory i na jakim poziomie są wyceny ?


Przecież sam przytoczyłeś ten post.



> *Jestem po kilku wycenach systemów do inteligentnego domu.*
> Okazuje się że firmy specjalistyczne chcą samodzielnie wykonywać instalację elektryczną co przy ich cenach jest wiellokrotnie droższe niż usługa elektryka. Pytałem czy mogą zrobić schemat a ja zlecę wykonanie tańszemu wykonawcy, a oni tylko przyjadą zamontować osprzęt. No więc nie ma takiej możliwości. *Wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej wycenili mi na 40.000 PLN*. Zwykły elektryk na 12.000 PLN.
> *Za całość systemu od 50.000PLN do 70.000PLN.*
> .


Może daj przykład i sam opisz zalety swojego rozwiązania vs PLC, zamiast nas pouczać co i jak.
Może pochwal się cennikiem. Tylko nie pisz proszę o kompleksowych rozwiązaniach. Nawet w kompleksowych rozwiązaniach przyjęte jest, że podaje się ceny podzespołów.
Przy kunie samochodu mas z przecież wyraźnie podane ile kosztuje lakier metalik, skórzane fotele. Nawet Mercedes podaje ceny dodatków i opcji, a nie sądzę abyś był lepszy od mercedesa.
PS.
Jeśli założyć, że faktycznie miał kilka wycen, to oznacza, że nabrał sobie full wypas i nie ma takiej opcji abyście się zmieścili w 25-30 tys skoro zwykła elektryka miała kosztować 12 tys złoty w 200 m domu.
Już sam fakt, że sterować komfortowo można tylko z iPada lub iPhone świadczy, że na dzień dobry trzeba wydać 4000 zł. i jest się zmuszonym do korzystania z Apple.
Czyli na początek instalacja plus sterowanie - 16 tys. Pozostaje na resztę 9-14 tys w tym montaż programowanie i uruchomienie.

----------


## perkolator

> Ja mimo wszystko zachęcam do sprawdzonego gotowego rozwiązania.
> ...
> (coś ok. 25 - 30)


Już postanowiłem. Będzie PLC. Taka cena nie jest do przyjęcia. Znalazłem dzisiaj elektryka, który wykona tę istalację za 9.000 PLN. Dołożę mu tysiaka to dorobi trochę skrętki komputerowej. W to wliczone są kabelki do alarmu i telewizja.
Taki osprzęt powinien kosztować do 5000zł za cały dom wraz z alarmem i w tym się zmieszczę.

----------


## dendrytus

> Już postanowiłem. Będzie PLC. Taka cena nie jest do przyjęcia. Znalazłem dzisiaj *elektryka*, który wykona tę istalację za 9.000 PLN. Dołożę mu tysiaka to dorobi trochę* skrętki komputerowej*. W to wliczone są* kabelki do alarmu i telewizja*.


Niewiele jest rzeczy, które można sobie bardziej skopać podczas budowy domu. Ale może będziesz miał szczęście.



> Taki osprzęt powinien kosztować do 5000zł za cały dom wraz z alarmem i w tym się zmieszczę.


Jakież będzie twoje zdziwienie.

----------


## xtea

WITAM,

Posiadam o jakiegś czasu Chińskie PLC z Allegro i jestem bardzo zadowolony z sytemu jaki zbudowałem sobe samemu. Gdzieś tu jest link do filmu. Nic się nie zawiesza, nie przekłamuje, nawet wczoraj była aktualizacja programu na komputer.
Wszystko jest dzisiaj produkowane w Chinach nawet wasze części do Mercedesów i BMW.
Co do sterowania piecem to dowiedziałem się, że będzie małe pudełko pracujące tak jak ten przekanik ale będzie ono łączyło sieć komputerową z magistralą eBus i to wszystko będzie ujete w tym oprogramowaniu na Androida i na PC. Tylko tego jeszcze brakuje. Mam natomiast wersję przekanika PLC2011B0 za 33% ceny (330zł), bo jest to wersja przed oficjalnym wejściem na rynek. Jest to połączenie alarmu mającego 84 wejścia logiczne parametryzowane rezystorami, które można podzielić na strefy lub użyć jako przycisków wielofunkcyjnych. Jest magistrala 1wire do pomiaru temperatur i do stacji pogodowej, kilka wyjść OC i zasilania. Zrobię zdjęcia. Nie dajcie się naciagać na dziesiątki tysięcy złotych. Mnie cała ta automatyka kosztowała 3800 złotych. Każdy kto to widzi otwiera usta jak to widzi, a ja mówię że to za 100 tysięcy  :Smile:  I o to chodzi  :Smile:  Tu są schematy jak kłaść instalację: http://www.elkom.com.tw/m/PLC2011A0_...0_circuits.pdf

----------


## dendrytus

> WITAM,
> 
> Posiadam o jakiegś czasu Chińskie PLC z Allegro i jestem bardzo zadowolony z sytemu jaki zbudowałem sobe samemu. Gdzieś tu jest link do filmu. Nic się nie zawiesza, nie przekłamuje, nawet wczoraj była aktualizacja programu na komputer.


 Wy wszyscy od PLC macie jakiś problem z czytaniem i zrozumieniem przeczytanego tekstu? Ten wątek jest o
inteligentny dom - *gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie*
Skoro jest taki dobry to opisz co masz, nawet w tym wątku. Chociaż Temat o PLC
jest tutaj
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...przez-internet



> Wszystko jest dzisiaj produkowane w Chinach nawet wasze części do Mercedesów i BMW.


iPhone iPad też i co z tego?



> Nie dajcie się na ciagać na dziesiątki tysięcy złotych.


Nie dajcie się namówić na drogie iPhony i iPady( produkowane w chinach) kupujcie tablety i telefony typu myPhone, które są prawie takie same, a kosztują 200-300 zł.





> Mnie cała ta automatyka kosztowała 3800 złotych. Każdy kto to widzi otwiera usta jak to widzi, a ja mówię że to za 100 tysięcy I o to chodzi


I jaki z tego wniosek?
Jak pokażesz samoróbkę ferrari na podwoziu od garbusa i silniku od forda, to 90% uwierzy, że to oryginał. Później nawet będą powtarzać znajomym, że ich kumpel ma ferrari, chociaż cena za niego jest wygórowana, a poziom wykończenia, po uwzględnieniu ceny 700 000 zł, mocno przereklamowany. Ba nawet może pochwaliliby się, że jeździli ferrari, co prawda jest raczej wolne i dźwięk jakiś taki do dupy, ale za to w ogóle nie czuć tych 700 KM pod maską i 3,5s do 100 km/h. a hamulce ceramiczne pozostawiają wiele do życzenie. Już ich skoda ma lepsze.


Powiedz ile kosztował cię montaż i programowanie? I czemu jeszcze nie założyłeś świetnie prosperującej i rozwijającej się firmy montującej instalacje IB na PLC

----------


## xtea

> Powiedz ile kosztował cię montaż i programowanie? I czemu jeszcze nie założyłeś świetnie prosperującej i rozwijającej się firmy montującej instalacje IB na PLC


Montaż i programowanie nic mnie nie kosztował, bo zrobiłem to sam jako hobby. Wmontowanie pudełka w skrzynkę to godzina pracy w weekend. Firmy instalacyjnej takie urządzenia nie ma sensu zakładać, bo nikt nie zapłaci za zamontowanie więcej niż wynosi stawka godzinowa dla pracownika fizycznego, np 8zł za godzinę.
Programowanie tego PLC2011A0 jest dziecinne proste, a przykręcać kabelki każdy potrafi i nie jest to powód aby płacić za materiały 3800zł tak jak ja i 30 tysięcy firmie, która to oferuje.
Programować mi pomógł sprzedawca z Allegro, bardzo przyzwoici ludzie. Kontakt z nimi na skype w dowolnych godzinach jak są online na zielono. Jak Polacy śpią to możesz zapytać Chińczyka po angielsku, który robi support dla innej strefy czasowej i też natychmiast odpowie.

----------


## tabaluga39

> Montaż i programowanie nic mnie nie kosztował, bo zrobiłem to sam jako hobby. Wmontowanie pudełka w skrzynkę to godzina pracy w weekend. Firmy instalacyjnej takie urządzenia nie ma sensu zakładać, bo nikt nie zapłaci za zamontowanie więcej niż wynosi stawka godzinowa dla pracownika fizycznego, np 8zł za godzinę.
> Programowanie tego PLC2011A0 jest dziecinne proste, a przykręcać kabelki każdy potrafi i nie jest to powód aby płacić za materiały 3800zł tak jak ja i 30 tysięcy firmie, która to oferuje.
> Programować mi pomógł sprzedawca z Allegro, bardzo przyzwoici ludzie. Kontakt z nimi na skype w dowolnych godzinach jak są online na zielono. Jak Polacy śpią to możesz zapytać Chińczyka po angielsku, który robi support dla innej strefy czasowej i też natychmiast odpowie.


I prawidłowo. Polskie pijawki tylko czekają żeby wydoić kasę od klienta nic w zamian nie oferując albo oferują identyczne rozwiązania za o wiele wyższą cenę. Używać trzeba tylko i wyłącznie PLC. Trzeba pamietać też aby wykonawca nie dostarczał samodzielnie materiału gdyż doliczy do niego swoją marżę. Trzeba oddzielić cenę za urządzenia, za kable i za robociznę i w ten sposób powinien wyglądać kosztorys.
Systemu gotowego w dobrej cenie nie ma. taki nie istnieje. Cena jest dobra ale dla wykonawcy niejednokrotnie partacza, który póniej jak tylko otrzyma zapłatę nie honoruje gwarancji.

----------


## dendrytus

> Montaż i programowanie nic mnie nie kosztował, bo zrobiłem to sam jako hobby. Wmontowanie pudełka w skrzynkę to godzina pracy w weekend. Firmy instalacyjnej takie urządzenia nie ma sensu zakładać, bo nikt nie zapłaci za zamontowanie więcej niż wynosi stawka godzinowa dla pracownika fizycznego, np 8zł za godzinę.
> Programowanie tego PLC2011A0 jest dziecinne proste, a przykręcać kabelki każdy potrafi i nie jest to powód aby płacić za materiały 3800zł tak jak ja i 30 tysięcy firmie, która to oferuje.
> Programować mi pomógł sprzedawca z Allegro, bardzo przyzwoici ludzie. Kontakt z nimi na skype w dowolnych godzinach jak są online na zielono. Jak Polacy śpią to możesz zapytać Chińczyka po angielsku, który robi support dla innej strefy czasowej i też natychmiast odpowie.


Rozumiem, że dom postawiłeś sobie sam bez udziału murarzy, tynkarzy, hydraulików a pomocą służyli ci sprzedawcy materiałów z allegro.

Pochwalam taki podejście. Może to zbyt dosłowne podejście do trzech rzeczy, które w swoim życiu powinien zrobić każdy mężczyzna. Ale generalnie jest OK.

Teraz jeszcze pochwal się co zrobiłeś i może jakiś zdjęcia jak to wszystko wygląda

Dlaczego nie ma sensu zakładać takiej firmy? W Polsce masz masę bezrobotnych bez kwalifikacji, chętnych do pracy za 8 zł. Wiesz ilu ludzi sowim podejściem unieszczęśliwiłeś.
Przecież wszyscy chętnie zapłacą 10, nawet 20 zł aby mieć takie cacko.
Mógłbyś robić szkolenia w programowaniu za powiedzmy 20 no może nawet 40 zł.
Ja za swoje musiałem zapłacić ponad 2000 zł. Wiesz jakby wyglądało moje życie, gdybym spotkał ciebie ze szkoleniami za 40 zł 10 lat temu?
Pewnie nie miałbym tego co mam, ale nikt by mnie nie nazywał pijawką




> I prawidłowo. Polskie pijawki tylko czekają żeby wydoić kasę od klienta nic w zamian nie oferując albo oferują identyczne rozwiązania za o wiele wyższą cenę. Używać trzeba tylko i wyłącznie PLC.


DLACZEGO nie masz jeszcze świetnie prosperującej firmy montującej inteligentne domy na PLC, sam widzisz, że instalatorzy zarabiają spore pieniądze nie dysponując żadną wiedzą czyli tak jak ty i nie przejmują się gwarancjami.



> Trzeba pamietać też aby wykonawca nie dostarczał samodzielnie materiału gdyż doliczy do niego swoją marżę. Trzeba oddzielić cenę za urządzenia, za kable i za robociznę i w ten sposób powinien wyglądać kosztorys.


Dzięki swojemu genialnemu podejściu do klienta zdobędziesz wielu klientów i wyprzesz z rynku pijawki.



> Systemu gotowego w dobrej cenie nie ma. taki nie istnieje. Cena jest dobra ale dla wykonawcy niejednokrotnie partacza, który póniej jak tylko otrzyma zapłatę nie honoruje gwarancji.


 Więc z twoją wiedzą i podejściem  do klienta zdobędziesz masą zadowolonych klientów.

Zdobyłbyś nową pracę i cieszył powarzeniem klientów, co poprawiło by twój stan emocjonalny. Z frustrata i komunisty mógłbyś ewoluować na świetnie usytuowanego biznesmena, oferującego tanie inteligentne dom. I nawet jakiś inny tabaluga39, wyzywający cię od pijawek, nie popsułby ci humoru

PS.
Dogadaj się z xtea, on zna się na programowaniu i montażu, ty na kosztorysach i wizerunku firmy i reklamie. Załóżcie w dwóch firmę, będziecie się mogli realizować i do tego świetnie zarabiać, przy twojej wiedzy tabaluga39, obaj możecie za kilka lat przeskoczyć majątkiem Billa Gatesa.

----------


## bartekgr

Tak, jak pisze dendrytus, to wątek o *GOTOWYCH SYSTEMACH W DOBREJ CENIE*.

Gdybym umiał, chciał, miał czas itp. to zająłbym się budową systemu we własnym zakresie. Podobnie, jak budową domu, sprzętu RTV, AGD itd.

Gdybym miał ochotę i pieniądze kupiłbym jakiegoś KNXa z pięknym panelem GIRY.

Ale ponieważ tak nie jest jasno i klarownie został sprecyzowany temat do dyskusji. Wierzcie mi, że jest kilka osób, które ma takie podejście.

----------


## bartekgr

U mnie okablowanie gotowe czeka na zakończenie innych prac. Po nich wchodzą panowie _elektrycy-automatycy_ i zaczynają montować sprzęt Nexwella.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> U mnie okablowanie gotowe czeka na zakończenie innych prac. Po nich wchodzą panowie _elektrycy-automatycy_ i zaczynają montować sprzęt Nexwella.


To jest hucpa, ty, dendrytus, irek to jedna firma. Zniknelo wiele postow - jak obrażacie klientów których nie stać na drogie systemy i "gotowe rozwiązania w dobrej cenie". Tutaj jest dowód jak manipulujecie forum.
Gdzie są posty?

----------


## dendrytus

> To jest hucpa, ty, dendrytus, irek to jedna firma. Zniknelo wiele postow - jak obrażacie klientów których nie stać na drogie systemy i "gotowe rozwiązania w dobrej cenie". Tutaj jest dowód jak manipulujecie forum.
> Gdzie są posty?


Nigdy nie byłeś, nie jesteś i nie będziesz naszym klientem. Gdybyś wygrał 100 mln, nadal siedziałbyś na plc.
Albo zostań instalatorem tak jak my, albo załóż własną firmę od IB na PLC i wykończ nasze.

Pojawił się na allegro fajny bajer - Gumowy Reseter Mózgu dużo lepszy od gumowego młotka.

Może wróć do swojego tematu
Inteligentny dom szukam taniego PLC sterowanego przez internet
Jest bardzo ceniony przez hobbystów, pasjonatów i złote rączki.
Po co piszesz w temacie, w którym poza populistycznym, komunistycznym gadaniem nie masz nic wartościowego do powiedzenia.
Czemu w swoim własnym temacie ostatni raz napisałeś coś ciekawego i wartościowego prawie miesiąc temu.
Zniknęły te posty, w których oskarżałeś nas o złodziejstwo, spisek naciągactwo itp. bzdety.
Jeszcze raz mogę to napisać NIE MAM NIC W SPÓLNEGO Z FIRMĄ KOLEGI IRKA

----------


## perkolator

Dendrytus to znany trol i nie ma się nim co przejmować i po prostu należy go ignorować. Jeśli dobrze poszukać to użytkownik dendrytus posługując się tą samą retoryką toczy wojny ze wszystkimi, na forach na których nigdy nie byłem wcześniej więc wezcie też na niego poprawkę. Pisze zupełne sprzeczności pomiędzy własnymi wypowiedziami na różnych forach. On ma roztrojenie jazni i każdy post go tylko karmi.

----------


## dendrytus

> Dendrytus to znany trol i nie ma się nim co przejmować i po prostu należy go ignorować. Jeśli dobrze poszukać to użytkownik dendrytus posługując się tą samą retoryką toczy wojny ze wszystkimi, na forach na których nigdy nie byłem wcześniej więc wezcie też na niego poprawkę. Pisze zupełne sprzeczności pomiędzy własnymi wypowiedziami na różnych forach. On ma roztrojenie jazni i każdy post go tylko karmi.


 WOW.  Jestem pod wrażeniem. Umiesz obsłużyć google. Szacun dla ciebie. Może jakiś przykład potwierdzający twoje brednie.

Może i jestem trolem, ale nie cierpię na manię prześladowczą



> Tylko uważaj na iPhone:  http://applefobia.blox.pl/2011/04/Co...onosiciel.html
> Żona będzie cię śledzić jak w drodze z pracy zahaczasz o dom kochanki  Samo życie


(można cię podejrzewać o wiele rzeczy, ale na pewno nie o posiadanie kochanki, chyba że statystycznej)

nie cierpię na schizofrenię 



> Obserwuję dyskusję i po przeczytaniu pierwszych postów z tego wątku wygląda na to że panowie z firmy nexwell założyli sobie wątek sami.
> bartekgr rozpoczął po czym zaraz paweł irek dziwnym trafem znalazł posta i kurtuazyjne się wypowiedział. Co za zbieg okoliczności 
> 
> temat tego topiku ma w tytule " ... w dobrej cenie" ale cen nie ma. Zasłaniacie się wszyscy umowami i jakimś bełkotem biznesmeńskim. Pytają ludzie o ceny to podajcie wreszcie cenniki w pdf-ach.


nie uważam wszystkich za złodziei, oszustów i cwaniaków, próbujących oszukać ciężko pracujących i niedocenianych geniuszy.



> Te homiqi są na procesorach Atmega za 10zł od sztuki, a oprogramowanie pisane w darmowej javie. Chcą sie szybko dorobić tanim kosztem.
> Gdybym miał te kilkadziesiąt tysięcy na system to bym sobie kupił Moelera zamiast jakiegoś polskiego.


Podobno to ja jestem trolem.

Jaki jest sens posiadania dwóch kont na forum? Chętnie się dowiem, bo ewentualnie założyłbym sobie drugie. Chyba, że to jest wynik schizofrenii maniakalnej lub rozdwojenia jaźni.

PS.
Jeśli chodzi o śledzenie to każdego użytkownika telefonu można bez problemu śledzić. Potrzebny jest dostęp do telefonu mniej więcej na 5 min. (czyli żona w nocy spokojnie może to zrobić)
Każdy operator ma w swoich usługę  RADAR (różnie się nazywa), która podaje lokalizację użytkownika telefonu. Użytkownik może odrzucić takie zapytanie, ale jeśli wyda ze swojego telefonu polecenie automatycznego odpowiadania, to po problemie. Stąd potrzeba dostępu do telefonu na 5min.

----------


## sebko73

> Jestem po kilku wycenach systemów do inteligentnego domu.
> Okazuje się że firmy specjalistyczne chcą samodzielnie wykonywać instalację elektryczną co przy ich cenach jest wiellokrotnie droższe niż usługa elektryka. Pytałem czy mogą zrobić schemat a ja zlecę wykonanie tańszemu wykonawcy, a oni tylko przyjadą zamontować osprzęt. No więc nie ma takiej możliwości. Wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej wycenili mi na 40.000 PLN. Zwykły elektryk na 12.000 PLN.
> Za całość systemu od 50.000PLN do 70.000PLN.
> Wchodzę w plc i usługę zwykłego elektryka. To jest tak jak piszecie - jakaś zmowa cenowa.


A mnie się wydaje, że nie masz ani jednej wyceny i nie przeprowadziłeś nawet jednej konstruktywnej rozmowy z przedstawicielem nawet jedej firmy sprzedającej gotowe systemy... inaczej nie pisałbyś takich bzdur. Ja jestem potencjalnym inwestorem i za chwilę będe musiał podjąć decyzję o wyborze systemu i na pięć wycen tylko w jednym przypadku chcą mi koniecznie wykonać instalację i to za duze pieniądze. Jest wolny rynek i mam wybór - ta firma odpada. W pozostałych przypadkach namawiają mnie wręcz do wykonania instalacji samodzielnie (w sensie za pomocą "nadwornego" elektryka") na bazie przygotowanych przez nich projektów instalacji. Celowo nie używam nazw firm by nie być posądzonym o pseudoreklamę.

@ Tadeusz Hypki, dejna i inni 
Od kilku lat jestem właścicielem firmy budowlanej (nawierzchnie z kostki betonowej) i przez ten czas widziałem wiele rozwiązań samodzielnie robionych przez panów, którzy chcieli zostać "Bohaterami we własnym domu". Rozwiązania te albo nie działały wogóle, albo przestawały działać w krótkim czasie, albo po prostu były brzydkie (cokolwiek by to oznaczało)! 
Nie patrzcie na wszystkich jak na krwiopijców. Firmy sprzedające gotowe systemy oddają swoim klientom nie tylko urządzenia elektotechniczne ale przede wszystkim swoją pracę często kosztem życia rodzinnego, swoją pasję... po prostu część siebie. Co więcej... ciągle ciężko pracują by tworzyć coraz to nowsze rozwiązania, by było lepiej, prościej, szybciej, ładniej ... Wy robilibyście to za darmo?!? 

@ dendrytus
Język masz cięty jak jasna ch..... ale poza tym 100% racji. Pozdrawiam

----------


## forumuser

> @ dendrytus
> Język masz cięty jak jasna ch..... ale poza tym 100% racji. Pozdrawiam


Ja raczej język dendrytusa określiłbym jako chamski a nie cięty.
Czemu mają służyć te teksty o resetowaniu mózgu gumowym młotkiem, o tym że ktoś się nie nadaje do posiadania kochanki (sic!) i wiele, wiele innych obrażających kogo tylko się da. 

Dendrytus - wybacz że ośmielam Ci się cokolwiek radzić - ale pomyśl o rozmówcach z formu jako o potencjalnych klientach których chcesz przekonać do swojej koncepcji. Czy klientów też tak obrażasz? Jak twierdzisz jesteś jakimś super-hiper instalatorem sprzedającym systemy po kilkaset tysięcy złotych. Z wielka przyjemnością przeczytałbym 3-4 Twoje posty o tym co w tych systemach jest, co wydaje ci się najbardziej przydatne i jakie konfiguracje Twoi klienci najczęściej wybierają. Może wówczas ktoś z forum też poczułby potrzebe posiadania u siebie takiego systemu.
No chyba że to wszystko jest tylko mitologia stosowana, wówczas nie dziwię się że tak mało tu merytorycznej dyskusji.

Pierwsza część wątku zapowiadała się obiecująco, od kliku stron aż żal to otwierać. Dziwię się innym instalatorom że nie interweniują - w ten sposób wątek traci czytelników a więc i potencjalnych dla was klientów.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja raczej język dendrytusa określiłbym jako chamski a nie cięty.


Sarkazm jest skutkiem ubocznym inteligencji, brak również.



> Dendrytus - wybacz że ośmielam Ci się cokolwiek radzić - ale pomyśl o rozmówcach z formu jako o potencjalnych klientach których chcesz przekonać do swojej koncepcji. Czy klientów też tak obrażasz?


Niektórych tak.



> Jak twierdzisz jesteś jakimś super-hiper instalatorem sprzedającym systemy po kilkaset tysięcy złotych.


Nigdy tak nie twierdziłem.



> Z wielka przyjemnością przeczytałbym 3-4 Twoje posty o tym co w tych systemach jest, co wydaje ci się najbardziej przydatne


Jaką konfigurację wybierają przyszli posiadacze Maybach lub Rolls Royce'a? Każdy temat jest inny i indywidualny. 
Ktoś kto wydaję sporą, kasę chce mieć coś czego jego znajomi mieć nie będą i chce być potraktowany indywidualnie.



> i jakie konfiguracje Twoi klienci najczęściej wybierają.


Najczęściej to chyba szklane ramki z Giry.



> Może wówczas ktoś z forum też poczułby potrzebe posiadania u siebie takiego systemu.


Gdybym szukał tu klientów, miałbym inny nick.



> No chyba że to wszystko jest tylko mitologia stosowana, wówczas nie dziwię się że tak mało tu merytorycznej dyskusji.


Merytoryczna dyskusja na takim Forum? Chyba żartujesz.



> Pierwsza część wątku zapowiadała się obiecująco, od kliku stron aż żal to otwierać. Dziwię się innym instalatorom że nie interweniują - w ten sposób wątek traci czytelników a więc i potencjalnych dla was klientów.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Albo i nie. 
Przeczytaj powyższy wątek, tym razem starając się zrozumieć przeczytany teks, a wszystkiego się dowiesz.








PS.
Nie podejrzewam, aby którykolwiek z moich klientów odwiedzał fora takie jak to.

----------


## forumuser

dendrytus, nadajemy na innych falach, Ty nie rozumiesz mnie a ja Ciebie
ale to akurat nie jest przestępstwo  :smile: 
tak czy inaczej dziękuję ze udało Ci się w powyższej wypowiedzi wyjątkowo nikogo nie obrazić

nie rozumiem tylko jednego - co w takim razie Ty robisz na "forum takim jak to"
w każdym razie sorry za off-topic bo swoim postem też raczej niewiele wniosłem do tematu wątku  :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## odaro

Jestem bardzo ciekawy czy ktoś u Siebie już zainstalował gotowy system inteligentnej instalacji wymieniany w tym wątku.

Jeżeli tak to prosimy o jakieś swoje spostrzeżenia, uwagi wszytko bardzo mile widziane. 

Bo jak obserwuje tą dziedzinę od 3 lat to jest wielu chętnych na montaż takiej instalacji jest jeszcze wiele więcej wszystko wiedzących instalatorów tego typu systemu tyle tylko że jakoś nie widać takich systemu w najbliższym otoczeniu.

----------


## dendrytus

> nie rozumiem tylko jednego - co w takim razie Ty robisz na "forum takim jak to"


Odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta. Poznaje mentalność potencjalnych klientów-kombinatorów. Poznaję też tricki "konkurencji".

Dowiaduję się też, których systemów należy unikać




> Jestem bardzo ciekawy czy ktoś u Siebie już zainstalował gotowy system inteligentnej instalacji wymieniany w tym wątku.
> 
> Jeżeli tak to prosimy o jakieś swoje spostrzeżenia, uwagi wszytko bardzo mile widziane.


Tego typu instalacje używa się jak alarmu czy czajnika do kawy. W większości rzeczy nie ma nic ekscytującego, jak np. samo-opuszczające się rolety po włączeniu alarmu.



> Bo jak obserwuje tą dziedzinę od 3 lat to jest wielu chętnych na montaż takiej instalacji jest jeszcze wiele więcej wszystko wiedzących instalatorów tego typu systemu tyle tylko że jakoś nie widać takich systemu w najbliższym otoczeniu.


 Ilość inteligentnych instalacji jest wprost proporcjonalna do iloci, góra 3 letnich, audi s6 czy porsche w twoim bezpośrednim otoczeniu.
Zainteresowanie jest spore do momentu poznania ceny startowej takiej instalacji. Zainteresowanie spada również z powodu, że nie można podzespołów kupić odzienie na allegro.

----------


## forumuser

Ja byłem chętny, choć niestety już po pierwszym rekonesansie okazał się że systemy nie są "w dobrej cenie", oczywiście z mojego punktu widzenia  :smile: .

Później zapaliłem się do PLC, w zasadzie już nawet miałem gotowe zamówienie na Fateka i pierwsze teoretyczne kroki w programowaniu za sobą.
Ostatecznie okazało się jednak że skoro nie ma rolet zewnętrznych, nie za bardzo mam po co sterować ogrzewaniem w każdym pomieszczeniu on-line (podłogówka, duża bezwładność), nie lubie ściemniaczy itp. to nie za bardzo mam do czego zatrudnić tę "inteligencję". 

Stanęło więc na instalacji tradycyjnej, bez żadnych fajerwerków. Czy się sprawdzi? Nie wiem, jeszcze nie mieszkam. Nie ukrywam jednak że tematem ciąglę sie interesuję i wydaje mi się że w perspektywie 5 lat nasze spojrzenie na "instalacje inteligentnego domu" może się diametralnie odmienić. W tym roku zaprezentowano np. koncepcję świetlówek energooszczędnych z chipem "gadających" po WiFi i w związku z tym umożliwiających dowolne nimi sterowanie bez żadnych kabli, skomplikowanych sterowników itp.

Ty Odaro chyba zdecydowałeś sie na PLC jeżeli się nie mylę. Mysłałeś o czymś gotowym wcześniej?

----------


## dendrytus

> J
> Ostatecznie okazało się jednak że skoro nie ma rolet zewnętrznych, nie za bardzo mam po co sterować ogrzewaniem w każdym pomieszczeniu on-line (podłogówka, duża bezwładność), nie lubie ściemniaczy itp. to nie za bardzo mam do czego zatrudnić tę "inteligencję".


 Po prostu nie załapałeś, że inteligentna instalacja, to nie bajer typu poruszam sobie roletami przy pomocy telefonu.
Bezwładność systemu ogrzewania nie ma nic wspólnego z inteligentnym domem. Steruje się tak samo jak kaloryferem. Jedyna różnica, że wszystko trzeba robić z pewnym wyprzedzeniem. Zaprogramowanie wymaga więcej czasu od instalatora i dobrej komunikacji z instalatorem od ogrzewania.
Inteligentny dom wykonuje za ciebie pewne czynności, których nie chciałoby ci się wykonywać codzienni. To trochę jak z centralnym zamkiem w 4 drzwiowym samochodzie. Można zamykać drzwi ręcznie, ale przyjemniej jest jak samochód sam zamyka wszystkie drzwi i okna.

Ściemniacze dają możliwość zaprogramowanie funkcji włączenia światła w nocy, które zapala się na 50% i nie oślepia domownika w drodze do toalety lub w drodze do sypialni dziecka.
Umożliwia też zrealizowanie płynnego wygaszania światła w pokoju dziecinnym po np 30 min od włączenia o ile nie występuje ruch.

----------


## odaro

> Odpowiedź jest bardzo prosta. Poznaje mentalność potencjalnych klientów-kombinatorów. Poznaję też tricki "konkurencji".
> 
> Dowiaduję się też, których systemów należy unikać
> 
> 
> Tego typu instalacje używa się jak alarmu czy czajnika do kawy. W większości rzeczy nie ma nic ekscytującego, jak np. samo-opuszczające się rolety po włączeniu alarmu.


No widzisz jakie to proste.... to w sumie wszytko jedno jaki system wybiorę po co zastanawiać.




> Ty Odaro chyba zdecydowałeś sie na PLC jeżeli się nie mylę. Mysłałeś o czymś gotowym wcześniej?



Tak na początku myślałem bo na początku najważniejszym kryterium była cena i zapał że nauczę się programować samodzielnie sterowniki PLC. 

Nawet kupiłem okazyjnie sterowniki Moellera  :smile: 

Ale teraz widzę że nie dam rady tego dalej ciągnąć wg tej koncepcji.

Jednak budowa domu jest wyczerpująca  :smile: 

Poza tym ma bardzo dużą instalację elektryczną nawet doświadczeni instalatorzy sterowników PLC mają strach w oczach na myśl żeby to oprogramować. 

Dlatego rozglądam się za systemem gotowym najbardziej mi odpowiadam system Koher ale cały czas szukam.

Pytałem też w Homiq ale nie wiele się dowiedziałem i dałem sobie spokój. 

Przypadkowo poznałem przez internet użytkownika Nexo i raczej był zadowolony.

Nikogo więcej kto ma inteligentna instalację nie znam.




> Po prostu nie załapałeś, że inteligentna instalacja, to nie bajer typu poruszam sobie roletami przy pomocy telefonu.
> Bezwładność systemu ogrzewania nie ma nic wspólnego z inteligentnym domem. Steruje się tak samo jak kaloryferem. Jedyna różnica, że wszystko trzeba robić z pewnym wyprzedzeniem. Zaprogramowanie wymaga więcej czasu od instalatora i dobrej komunikacji z instalatorem od ogrzewania.
> Inteligentny dom wykonuje za ciebie pewne czynności, których nie chciałoby ci się wykonywać codzienni. To trochę jak z centralnym zamkiem w 4 drzwiowym samochodzie. Można zamykać drzwi ręcznie, ale przyjemniej jest jak samochód sam zamyka wszystkie drzwi i okna.
> 
> Ściemniacze dają możliwość zaprogramowanie funkcji włączenia światła w nocy, które zapala się na 50% i nie oślepia domownika w drodze do toalety lub w drodze do sypialni dziecka.
> Umożliwia też zrealizowanie płynnego wygaszania światła w pokoju dziecinnym po np 30 min od włączenia o ile nie występuje ruch.



No widzisz i znowu wszystko jest takie proste.

Podaj miejsce jakieś swojej realizacji  inteligentnej instalacji chętnie zapoznamy się z opinia jej użytkownika.

----------


## dendrytus

> No widzisz jakie to proste.... to w sumie wszytko jedno jaki system wybiorę po co zastanawiać.


 Diabeł tkwi w szczegółach.
Po jedne stronie ponad 100 czołowych producentów i ponad 20 lat doświadczenia, po drugiej 3-4 letnie firmy (o amatorach od własnych koncepcji nie wspominam) i kilkanaście -kilkadziesiąt instalacji.
Do Berlina możesz pojechać mercedesem i trabantem. Oboma osiągniesz cel

----------


## kamyk68

> Przypadkowo poznałem przez internet użytkownika Nexo i raczej był zadowolony.
> 
> Nikogo więcej kto ma inteligentna instalację nie znam.






   U nas drobnymi kroczkami zaczynamy uruchamiać Nexo!!! To już możesz powiedzieć że znasz dwie osoby :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Podaj miejsce jakieś swojej realizacji  inteligentnej instalacji chętnie zapoznamy się z opinia jej użytkownika.


HAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
 Jasne.
Umowie cię jeszcze na zwiedzanie. Najlepiej w weekend, to skorzystamy z basenu.
No chyba, że wolisz z klientem mającym apartament, Cayenne'a, carrerę i 911 żony(o dziwo wszystkie stoją w podziemnym garażu). Może pozwoli ci posiedzieć za kierownicą i porobić bruuum, brum.
I o czym z nimi pogadasz? O panelach giry za ponad 14 tys. zł? Czy może o nagłośnieniu Russonda lub Revoxa? A może czy mu się wiesza serwer giry?
Może zorganizuję z nimi płatne zwiedzanie ich domów. Dla forumowiczów muratora 20% zniżki.

----------


## odaro

> HAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
>  Jasne.
> Umowie cię jeszcze na zwiedzanie. Najlepiej w weekend, to skorzystamy z basenu.
> No chyba, że wolisz z klientem mającym apartament, Cayenne'a, carrerę i 911 żony(o dziwo wszystkie stoją w podziemnym garażu). Może pozwoli ci posiedzieć za kierownicą i porobić bruuum, brum.
> I o czym z nimi pogadasz? O panelach giry za ponad 14 tys. zł? Czy może o nagłośnieniu Russonda lub Revoxa? A może czy mu się wiesza serwer giry?
> Może zorganizuję z nimi płatne zwiedzanie ich domów. Dla forumowiczów muratora 20% zniżki.



Wcale nie musiałby tego robić ale przynajmniej potwierdziłbym czy czy znasz się na takich instalacjach w sposób profesjonalny. 

BTW na tym forum raczej nie ma osób które jeżdżą Porsche Cayenne ja też nie mam tego auto ale będę miał inteligentną instalację, tylko mnie zastanawiam czemu udzielasz się na tym forum przecież to nie Twoja półka klienta.




> U nas drobnymi kroczkami zaczynamy uruchamiać Nexo!!! To już możesz powiedzieć że znasz dwie osoby


A widzisz nawet miałem do Ciebie osobiście napisać co wybrałeś  :smile: 

To teraz napisz dlaczego Nexo?

----------


## homiq

Szkoda, że ten wątek schodzi na psy. 
Twoje wypowiedzi Dendrytus są nie tylko mało grzeczne co wskazują na to że najlepiej czujesz się w temacie ...a mój wuja to ma..... 
Daj spokój. Używasz nazw wielu ekskluzywnych firm. Mianujesz się guru IB. Masz szeroką ofertę.  Podaj po prostu adres www Twojej firmy i przynajmniej będzie to informacja dla czytających gdzie zgłosić się po high-end.
Co do dyskwalifikacji firm nie zrzeszonych w KNX/EIB to sugeruję abyś dał spokój.
Nasza firma ma już ponad 100 klientów, w tym oddziały w Niemczech i Rosji. Nasi Klienci nierzadko również jeżdżą porsche, a nawet Maybachem  :wink: 
Wykonaliśmy mieszkania 50mkw i rezydencje 2500mkw.  I co z tego... ?  Widocznie podobał się nasz system i o różnicach pomiędzy nimi tu rozmawiamy.
A jak odniesiesz się do tematu to powinieneś zauważyć "w dobrej cenie" w związku z czym KNX raczej nie ma w tym temacie argumentów.
Dla pocieszenia Twojej dumy powiem, że dwa budynki już zmieniły KNX na HOMIQ-a...  Co do jakości urządzeń też bym polemizował biorąc pod uwagę, że do ich produkcji używamy wyłącznie najlepszych komponentów na świecie o czym wielu zrzeszonych w KNX nie może się pochwalić.
Daj garść merytorycznej wiedzy dot. praktycznych schematów działania. To z pewnością zainteresuje czytających.
Póki co podajesz jakieś strzępkowe informacje, które zresztą jak dla mnie (praktyka) są dość dziwne "samo-opuszczające się rolety po włączeniu alarmu" - raczej odwrotnie + zapalenie wszystkich świateł.... 

Odaro :
"Pytałem też w Homiq ale nie wiele się dowiedziałem i dałem sobie spokój."

Nie wiem kogo pytałeś i o co. Chętnie odpowiem na Twoje pytania. Może taka publiczna debata będzie ciekawa dla czytelników.

pozdrawiam!

----------


## dendrytus

> Używasz nazw wielu ekskluzywnych firm.


Tylko jako przykłady funkcjonalności IB. Wasze filmiki to raczej żal.pl



> Mianujesz się guru IB.


Nigdy tak nie twierdziłem



> Masz szeroką ofertę.  Podaj po prostu adres www Twojej firmy i przynajmniej będzie to informacja dla czytających gdzie zgłosić się po high-end.


Nie szukam klientów w ten sposób.



> A jak odniesiesz się do tematu to powinieneś zauważyć "w dobrej cenie" w związku z czym KNX raczej nie ma w tym temacie argumentów.


Filmiki z KNX są tylko dlatego że można je śmiało pokazać. Są na ogół profesjonalnie zrobione i pokazują idee IB. Czego nie można powiedzieć o firmach:



> Co do dyskwalifikacji firm *nie zrzeszonych w KNX/EIB* to sugeruję abyś dał spokój.
> *Nasza firma ma już ponad 100 klientów*, w tym *oddziały w Niemczech i Rosji*. *Nasi Klienci* nierzadko również jeżdżą *porsche, a nawet Maybachem*


Ale OK.






Dla porównania 







I co z klientami którzy "nie tolerują" Apple.










Gdybyście z każdego z obiektów przeznaczyli tylko 1000 zł, to byście mieli kilka dobrych reklamówek.



> Dla pocieszenia Twojej dumy powiem, że dwa budynki już zmieniły KNX na HOMIQ-a...


No cóż strzał w kolano to też fajna sprawa.
Jaki jest sens takiej operacji, poza oczywiście chęcią wyciągnięcia kasy od klienta?






> Co do jakości urządzeń też bym polemizował biorąc pod uwagę, że do ich produkcji używamy wyłącznie najlepszych komponentów na świecie o czym wielu zrzeszonych w KNX nie może się pochwalić.


Może jakiś przykład potwierdzający te brednie. My jesteśmy super, oni be.



> Daj garść merytorycznej wiedzy dot. praktycznych schematów działania.


Ta jest akurat to za co klienci mi płacą.



> To z pewnością zainteresuje czytających.
> Póki co podajesz jakieś strzępkowe informacje, które zresztą jak dla mnie (praktyka) są dość dziwne "samo-opuszczające się rolety po włączeniu alarmu" - raczej odwrotnie + zapalenie wszystkich świateł....


?
Coś ci się chyba pomyliło. Światła włączają się po zadziałaniu alarmu razem z syreną alarmową, a nie po włączeniu. No chociaż wy zrobiliście sto obiektów, więc mogę nie mieć racji.
Tylko jaki jest sens zapalania świateł przy włączaniu alarmu.




> Wcale nie musiałby tego robić ale przynajmniej potwierdziłbym czy czy znasz się na takich instalacjach w sposób profesjonalny.


Kogoś chyba bóg opuścił. Wali mnie czy masz mnie za profesjonalistę czy nie.



> BTW na tym forum raczej nie ma osób które jeżdżą Porsche Cayenne ja też nie mam tego auto ale będę miał inteligentną instalację, tylko mnie zastanawiam czemu udzielasz się na tym forum przecież to nie Twoja półka klienta.


Walka z głupotą i miejskimi legendami zawsze mnie bawiła.

Coś ciekawego w dobrej cenie
http://www.adk-automatyka.pl/index.html

----------


## homiq

Ręce opadają. Dalej nie w temacie brniesz w swoją Megalomanię... i niekończącą ripostę.
Po prostu guzik się znasz na IB tylko poczytałeś kilka ładnie wydanych katalogów (w tym samochodowych) i strofujesz wszystkich nie mając pojęcia o potrzebach. Zaśmiecasz ten wątek i tyle. Kończę polemikę z Tobą bo sensu to nie ma...

Co do filmików to nie są to "reklamówki" tylko amatorskie ciekawostki, które będziemy systematycznie wrzucać na youtube.
Szkoda, że nie zaznaczyłeś, że filmik z iPadem został opublikowany dzień po premierze iPada w USA i pokazuje on uniwersalność, której nie kumasz twierdząc, że HOMIQ-a można obsłużyć wyłącznie urządzeniami apple...  a można praktycznie wszystkim!

----------


## dendrytus

> Co do filmików to nie są to "reklamówki" tylko amatorskie ciekawostki, które będziemy systematycznie wrzucać na youtube.


Jaka firma takie ciekawostki.
Prawie połowa na jednym z filmików to rozpakowywanie iPada. Chociaż faktycznie, to może być bardzo ciekawe, takie odlepianie foli. Nie każdy miał okazję to zobaczyć, bo nawet jeśli miał okazję korzystać z iPada, to nie miłą okazji wyjmować go z pudełka.



> *Szkoda, że nie zaznaczyłeś*, że filmik z iPadem został opublikowany dzień po premierze iPada w USA i pokazuje on


Po prostu szachy.
Wzruszył mnie ten tekst do łez. To faktycznie Mistrzostwo Świata i pełny profesjonalizm. Wasz system działa na iPadzie w 2 dni po jego premierze.
Tylko dlaczego miałby nie działać skoro iPad to nadmuchany iPhone, a wasz system wykorzystuje przeglądarką safari.



> uniwersalność, której nie kumasz twierdząc, że HOMIQ-a można obsłużyć wyłącznie urządzeniami apple...  a można praktycznie wszystkim!


 Owszem zajebista spraw obsługa domu przez przeglądarkę.
Moja wiedza o waszym systemie pochodzi głównie z waszej strony, a informacje tam zawarte mają praktycznie zerową wartość.
Więcej się można dowiedzieć z dyskusji z tobą niż z waszej strony.
Nawet zdjęć waszych produktów nie macie. Nie macie też zdjęć elektroniki o legendarnej już niezawodności, aby faktycznie można było stwierdzić że to High-end.
Zdjęcie spodu obudowy(najczęściej występujące zdjęcie waszego produktu, aż 3 razy) z zaczepami na listwę 35mm jakoś nie robi na mnie wrażenia.

Można sterować dowolnym urządzeniem?

http://homiq.com/pl/dlaczego-homiq
Częstotliwość występowania słów na tej stronie
1. apple                 4
2. Macintosh          1 
3. iPhone/iPad/iPod 4
4. windows             0
5. XP/vista/7           0
6. Linux                 0
7. Opera/IE/firefox  0
8. Android/symbian/WM/WP7  0
9. Nokia/samsung/LG/HTC     0
10. PC                   0
Cytat"
*Całość obsługi multimediów oparta* jest na *rynkowych hitach firmy Apple*, doskonale znanej jako twórca niezawodnych komputerów Macintosh, prekursor technologii MP3 ze swoimi odtwarzaczami iPod i pogromca rynku telefonii komórkowej - iPhone."

http://homiq.com/pl/jak-moge-wlaczyc

Na tej podstronie jest tylko 
Cytat:
"*iPhone, iPod*

nasz panel zarządzania budynkiem z powodzeniem współpracuje z telefonem iPhone i odtwarzaczami MP3 iPod Touch. Dzięki tym urządzeniom mają Państwo dostęp do wszystkich opcji budynku."

Zapomnieliście dopisać iPhone 4 i iPad 1/2
Nie ma ani słowa o androidzie, symbianie, noki, samsungu HTC.

Jest oczywiście info o sterowaniu przez przeglądarkę
Mam wpisywać adres ip aby otworzyć bramę wjazdową?
Muszę odpalić przeglądarkę w HTC/Galaxy aby zmienić scenę świetlną?
Faktycznie zajebiście to inteligentne i proste
Dla mnie takie rozwiązanie to dno i wodorosty.
Przeglądarkę owszem można wykorzystać do podglądu, ale nie do "ciągłego" sterowania.
Jak miałbym mieć sterowanie przez przeglądarkę , to zainstalowałbym sobie sterownik PLC z internetem, a jak pewnie zważyłeś nie jestem zwolennikiem takiego rozwiązania.

W sumie to bardzo dobrze, że rezygnujesz z polemiki ze mną. 

Dlaczego nie odpowiedziałeś na banalne pytanie co dostali klienci przechodząc z KNX na Homiq'a, poza uszczupleniem ich kont o kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt tysięcy złoty?

PS.
Jesteście pro ekologiczni? Ciekaw jestem w jaki sposób uzyskujecie legendarną niezawodność bez stosowania ołowiu w "cynie".

Na koniec coś super.
Wasze produkty badają Instytut Logistyki i Magazynowania oraz GS1 Polska. Tylko, że to jest to samo. Mieści się nawet w tym samym budynku. GS1 jest od kodów kreskowych.
Dlaczego podzespoły do inteligentnego budynku bada instytut od logistyki i magazynowania i dział od kodów kreskowych?
Może taniej byłoby testować wasz sprzęt u stomatologa lub weterynarza.
Mam nadzieję, że te wasze renomowane podzespoły, dzięki którym macie tą legendarną niezawodność, są bardziej profesjonalnie dobrane niż instytucje kontrolujące wasze produkty.
A tak  z ciekawości pracuje tam kolega ze studiów czy teść?

----------


## homiq

Dendrytus  : "Dlaczego nie odpowiedziałeś na banalne pytanie co dostali klienci przechodząc z KNX na Homiq'a, poza uszczupleniem ich kont?"

Spotkanie zostało zainicjowane z ich strony, na skutek zobaczenia HOMIQ-a u znajomego. Co dostali ?
Coś co pozwoliło im wreszcie okiełznać budynek w sposób intuicyjny i całkowicie zrozumiały. Po prostu teraz umieją obsłużyć cały dom bez zastanawiania się i przeglądania dziesiątek niepotrzebnych pierdół, które tylko poszerzają zajebisty opis na stronie producenta a z praktyką nie mają nic wspólnego.

Informacje na naszej stronie mają zerową wartość dla Ciebie. Nasza strona jest dla klientów końcowych, którzy rozumieją zawarte na niej treści. Faktycznie mało jest tam napisane o innych urządzeniach. W ostatnim czasie pojawiły się warte uwagi urządzenia typu iPhone. Dziękuję za uwagę i z pewnością w najbliższym czasie przygotujemy dodatkowe informacje o androidzie, WM i innych.

Aplikacja w urządzeniu przenośnym jest znacznie wygodniejsza niż panel dotykowy na ścianie. Zresztą jak spojrzysz na GIRE, JUNGA i innych to urządzenia mobilne są obecnie podstawą sterowania. Różnica między naszą aplikacją webową a aplikacją dedykowaną dla użytkownika jest żadna. Nie jest wstanie rozpoznać, że to strona www a efekt jest gigantyczny ze względu na to, że może działać na wszystkim i nie potrzeba nic instalować. Kupujesz iPada 3 w Media Markt , ściągasz folie i działa.
Dodatkowo mamy wideodomofon, który działa na urządzeniach przenośnych (iPod, android i inne). Na tą chwilę nie widziałem tego u innych.

Jeżeli chodzi o zdjęcia na stronie to wychodzimy z założenia, że klienta nie obchodzi wygląd urządzenia magistralnego. Jeżeli sobie życzysz to mogę przesłać Ci kilka fotek. Fotki pięknych wnętrz z katalogów też nie wiele mówią o produkcie więc ich nie umieszczamy.

 Jeżeli chodzi Ci o jakość HOMIQ-a to w skrócie :
- jako jedyni na świecie mamy łącznik magistralny montowany w szynie DIN i kostki na kołkach co powoduje, że urządzenia są w pełni "hot swap" i mogą w bardzo prosty sposób być zainstalowane / wymienione
- złącza, obudowy produkuje dla nas Phoenix Contact  (najlepsza firma na świecie produkująca złącza) dostarcza je największym (ABB, Siemens, itd.)
- używamy przekaźników Tyco, Finder i ostatnio polskiego Relpola, który przeszedł nasze mordercze testy
- obwody PCB są produkowane przez różnych dostawców, mają odpowiednią grubość i powłokę 
- montaż powierzchniowy jest automatyczny z wykorzystaniem najnowocześniejszego parku maszynowego
- wszystko zgodnie z normą RoHs
- system przeszedł szereg badań laboratoryjnych i jest odporny na wszelkie możliwe zakłócenia 
spełnia normy :
EN 55022 1998 A1 A2
EN 55022 1998
EN 61000-3-2 2000
EN 61000-4-2 1995
EN 61000-4-4 2004
EN 61000-4-5 2006
EN 61000-4-6 1996
EN 61000-4-8 1998
EN 61000-4-9 1998
EN 61000-4-11 2004
EN 61000-6-1 2007
- mamy wiele innych innowacyjnych rozwiązań konstrukcyjnych mających wpływ na długowieczność, łatwość montażu i serwisowania

faktycznie zgadzam się, że na rynku dostępne jest wiele systemów, które nie dorastają KNX-owi do pięt, a co może najważniejsze nie są sprawne 
na tyle, żeby podołać odpowiedzialności sterowania całym budynkiem  -  takie rozwiązania to realne zagrożenie dla Inwestorów

nie będę wymieniał, ale mieliśmy do tej pory kilka próśb o wymianę systemu X na nasz, gdzie kilka razy zdarzyło się użycie zwrotów :
"oszukują w biały dzień"  , "miało być tak pięknie", "publicznie spalę, rozwalę młotkiem lub rozjeżdżę walcem i dam opublikować to na youtube"
bez złośliwości ale mamy też zgłoszenia o KNX-ie , może nie dotyczą sprzętu ale bardziej jakości serwisu i przede wszystkim skomplikowanej obsługi

to na tyle

pozdrawiam!

ps.
film iPad - to był film jako premiera iPada + Homiq  
(jako pierwsi mieliśmy iPada w Polsce) stąd epizod z rozpakowywaniem...

badania prowadzi jedno z najlepiej wyposażonych laboratoriów w Polsce
najpierw poczytaj potem komentuj : http://www.ilim.poznan.pl/la/ind.php?cat=ain
i nikt znajomy tam nie pracuje.. (przeginasz)

zawartość ołowiu zgodnie z normą jest poniżej 0.1% i potocznie używa się określenia, że jest to montaż "bezołowiowy"

----------


## dendrytus

> Dendrytus  : "Dlaczego ............................... "bezołowiowy"


I nie lepiej by wyglądało, gdyby taka informacja znalazła się na stronie? 
Nie prościej było napisać tak od razu i nie prowokować mnie do jazdy po bandzie?




> Jeżeli chodzi o zdjęcia na stronie to wychodzimy z założenia, że klienta nie obchodzi wygląd urządzenia magistralnego.


Ale zdjęcie tyłu jest jeszcze mniej ciekawe.

Macie literówkę na stronie.
badają L*o*boratoria

----------


## odaro

> Odaro :
> "Pytałem też w Homiq ale nie wiele się dowiedziałem i dałem sobie spokój."
> 
> Nie wiem kogo pytałeś i o co. Chętnie odpowiem na Twoje pytania. Może taka publiczna debata będzie ciekawa dla czytelników.
> 
> pozdrawiam!


Ciągły brak czasu nie pozwala mi się ze wszystkim wyrobić na czas. 

Dobrze zapytam się jeszcze raz.

Mam instalację wykonaną w gwiazdę czyli od każdego punktu elektrycznego idzie przewód do jednej wspólnej rozdzielni. 

Do włączników mam poprowadzony przewód YDY-p   3x1mm2.

Czy w Waszym systemie można podłączyć wyłączniki taki przewodem.

Czy Wasz system też zapewnia system alarmowy. 

Jakie jest sterowanie ogrzewaniem?

To może na razie tyle  :smile: 




> Z*PRZYSTĘPNA CENA!!!*
> 
> 
> Zapraszamy do zadawania pytań na naszym [moderowano]


Przystępna cena na Nexwell to była ale rok temu.

----------


## dejna

> Przystępna cena na Nexwell to była ale rok temu.


Ja postanowiłem, że nie będę płacił im wszystkich takiej kasy. Jeżeli mogę doradzić to zrób to na PLC. Ja robię instalację sam na Chińskich przekaźnikach. Jak masz chociaż trochę smykałki to dasz radę. Tutaj są filmy szkoleniowe: http://www.youtube.com/user/elkompl
Wpisz w wyszukiwarkę PLC2011A0

----------


## homiq

> Ciągły brak czasu nie pozwala mi się ze wszystkim wyrobić na czas. 
> 
> Dobrze zapytam się jeszcze raz.
> 
> Mam instalację wykonaną w gwiazdę czyli od każdego punktu elektrycznego idzie przewód do jednej wspólnej rozdzielni. 
> 
> Do włączników mam poprowadzony przewód YDY-p   3x1mm2.
> 
> Czy w Waszym systemie można podłączyć wyłączniki taki przewodem.
> ...


- włączniki -
3x1mm2 się nadaje, jednak ze względu na ilość żył pozwoli na podłączenie dwóch dowolnie programowalnych klawiszy (lepsza jest zwykła skrętka bo mamy możliwość podpięcia 7 klawiszy na jednym kablu)
- alarm -
homiq nie zapewnia systemu alarmowego, którym lepiej niech zajmują się wyspecjalizowane firmy, natomiast w prosty sposób na zasadzie wejść/wyjść można podłączyć praktycznie każdą centralkę alarmową (m.in. bardzo popularnego satela)
takie rozwiązanie jest też dobre pod względem tego, że często firmy monitorujące dostarczają system i ew. fałszywe alarmy biorą na siebie
połączenie w podstawowej wersji daje nam możliwość uzbrojenia / rozbrojenia za pomocą pola pinowego w interfejsie oraz reakcji budynku na wywołanie alarmu (rolety, oświetlenie)
- ogrzewanie -
za włącznikiem umieszczamy czujnik temperatury i sterujemy elektrozaworem danej sekcji ogrzewania (w praktyce na interfejsie graficznym ustawiasz jaką chcesz temperaturę w danym pomieszczeniu i taka z uwzględnieniem histerezy jest utrzymywana)
dodatkowo oczywiście ogrzewanie współgra ze scenariuszami pod klasycznymi przyciskami "wychodzę z domu" "dobranoc"
bywa, że jest bardzie rozbudowane, np. wentylatory w kanałowcach, chłodzenie podłogówką i klimakonwektorami jednocześnie...

pozdrawiam!

----------


## odaro

> - włączniki -
> 3x1mm2 się nadaje, jednak ze względu na ilość żył pozwoli na podłączenie dwóch dowolnie programowalnych klawiszy (lepsza jest zwykła skrętka bo mamy możliwość podpięcia 7 klawiszy na jednym kablu)


Fajnie to brzmi 7 klawiszy na jednym kablu tylko czy macie w ofercie przyciski wieloklawiszowe 

Jeżeli nie to jaka tak naprawdę jest przewaga UTP nad YDYp???


Czy możliwa jest współpraca Waszego systemu z sterownikami PLC?

----------


## perkolator

> Fajnie to brzmi 7 klawiszy na jednym kablu tylko czy macie w ofercie przyciski wieloklawiszowe 
> Jeżeli nie to jaka tak naprawdę jest przewaga UTP nad YDYp???
> Czy możliwa jest współpraca Waszego systemu z sterownikami PLC?


Odradzam systemy typu homiq. Już sama nazwa jest obciachowa i podobno się wiesza jak włączasz coś z dużym silnikiem betoniarkę, spawarkę itp. Bierz dowolne plc wg. twojego uznania i nie wchodź w żadne polskie produkty. Weź coś niemieckiego - Siemens cokolwiek. Proponuję poszukać sprzedawców na Ebayu zawsze będzie taniej niż u lokalnego sprzedawcy.

----------


## homiq

> Odradzam systemy typu homiq. Już sama nazwa jest obciachowa i podobno się wiesza jak włączasz coś z dużym silnikiem betoniarkę, spawarkę itp. Bierz dowolne plc wg. twojego uznania i nie wchodź w żadne polskie produkty. Weź coś niemieckiego - Siemens cokolwiek. Proponuję poszukać sprzedawców na Ebayu zawsze będzie taniej niż u lokalnego sprzedawcy.


Co do nazwy to może się tobie nie podobać, natomiast jestem ciekaw skąd bierze się twoje "podobno". Konkretnie daj znać od jakiego użytkownika to słyszałeś?   Po co piszesz bzdury.... 
Musisz mieć sporo informacji o naszym i innych systemach skoro występujesz w roli doradcy  :wink:   Rozwiń swoje "odradzam" podając 10 konkretnych sprecyzowanych powodów dlaczego.  Radzę abyś najpierw poznał produkty i porównał je z PLC pod względem przeznaczenia i ergonomii użytkowej.

Ja proponuję aby twój szef poszukał chińczyka na twoje stanowisko. Będzie taniej.

Odaro :
Możesz stosować włącznik dowolnego producenta. Są takie, które na małej przestrzeni mają wiele klawiszy. Wybór jest szeroki.
My polecamy włoskie włączniki Vimar. Można w nich zrobić 4 przyciski w puszce "60" i więcej w prostokątnych puszkach. Oczywiście jest więcej takich produktów (Berker, Jung, Legrand, TEM) Mimo to w HOMIQ-u zasadą jest maksymalnie 4 przyciski do światła + 2 do rolet w jednym pomieszczeniu. Więcej jak 6 klawiszy w jednym miejscu to konfiguracja nie do zapamiętania i takie rozwiązanie jest uciążliwe.
Homiq nie obsługuje sterowników PLC. W ofercie mamy swoje moduły wykonawcze.

----------


## dendrytus

> Odradzam systemy typu homiq. Już sama nazwa jest obciachowa i podobno się wiesza jak włączasz coś z dużym silnikiem betoniarkę, spawarkę itp. Bierz dowolne plc wg. twojego uznania i nie wchodź w żadne polskie produkty. Weź coś niemieckiego - Siemens cokolwiek. Proponuję poszukać sprzedawców na Ebayu zawsze będzie taniej niż u lokalnego sprzedawcy.


A wyłącza ci się telewizor czy komputer jak ktoś spawa?
Jakim cudem może się wieszać, jak tego typu instalacje uruchamia się praktycznie po wykończeniu, a już na pewno jak nie ma betoniarki w zasięgu.
Radzę na ebayu poszukać chińskiego mózgu, są tanie. Broń boże nie brać polskiego. Nie bierz też niemieckiego, bo będziesz stał na baczność i pie**zył coś o przeklętych partyzantach

PS.
Ciekawe, że historię o wieszających się instalacjach IB od betoniarek i spawarek znam już od jakiegoś czasu. Co ciekawe dotyczyło to instalacji amatorskich na sterownikach plc.

----------


## perkolator

Homiq wiesza się gościowi z torunia jak włącza się wirowanie w pralce lub spadki napięcia w sieci energetycznej i dzieją się przypadkowe rzeczy np otwieranie rolet bez powodu. Tak mówi instalator ja tego nie widziałem ale sam miałem różne urządzenia które się zawieszały. Człowiek jest na łasce serwisu bo nie wie z czego składa się jego instalacja i nie można kupić zamienników. Ostatnio miałem taki zawieszający się router.

----------


## homiq

> Homiq wiesza się gościowi z torunia jak włącza się wirowanie w pralce lub spadki napięcia w sieci energetycznej i dzieją się przypadkowe rzeczy np otwieranie rolet bez powodu. Tak mówi instalator ja tego nie widziałem ale sam miałem różne urządzenia które się zawieszały. Człowiek jest na łasce serwisu bo nie wie z czego składa się jego instalacja i nie można kupić zamienników. Ostatnio miałem taki zawieszający się router.


Ten człowiek nie ma HOMIQ-a. 
Z tego co wiem ma F&... o którym podobne rzeczy słyszymy z kilku miejsc. To chińszczyzna. 

MM

----------


## xtea

> Ten człowiek nie ma HOMIQ-a. 
> Z tego co wiem ma F&... o którym podobne rzeczy słyszymy z kilku miejsc. To chińszczyzna. 
> 
> MM


O przepraszam sam mam Chińszczyznę i bardzo sobie ją chwalę. mam osprzęt F&F i nic się z nim nie dzieje. Nic się nie zawiesza i nie resetuje, przez internet i sieć komórkową działa wspaniale za cenę 8% waszego "rozwiązania systemu w dobrej cenie". Kosztowało mnie to wszystko 12 razy mniej, DWANAŚCIE RAZY, a funkcjonalność taka sama, takie same bajery. Proszę bardzo. To jest pierwszy film z pierwszych testów http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7U4L0WeOg
Teraz mam kolejne urządzenia i garaż wykończony, kable poukładane. Nakręcę kolejne filmy jak trochę posprzątam w środku  :Smile:

----------


## homiq

> O przepraszam sam mam Chińszczyznę i bardzo sobie ją chwalę. mam osprzęt F&F i nic się z nim nie dzieje. Nic się nie zawiesza i nie resetuje, przez internet i sieć komórkową działa wspaniale za cenę 8% waszego "rozwiązania systemu w dobrej cenie". Kosztowało mnie to wszystko 12 razy mniej, DWANAŚCIE RAZY, a funkcjonalność taka sama, takie same bajery. Proszę bardzo. To jest pierwszy film z pierwszych testów http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7U4L0WeOg
> Teraz mam kolejne urządzenia i garaż wykończony, kable poukładane. Nakręcę kolejne filmy jak trochę posprzątam w środku


z tego co widzę to masz jakieś 8% naszego rozwiązania za 12 razy mniej i do tego poświęciłeś mnóstwo czasu, którego nie kupisz...

ciekaw jestem jak w tej aplikacji będzie wyglądało sterowanie całym domem, bo póki co światło w garażu wymaga wielu kliknięć i może (dla zadowolenia użytkowników Windowsa  :smile:  ) trzeba je potwierdzić "ok"  :smile:   :smile: 
podoba mi się również szata graficzna i to enigmatyczne pole z r2 itd... to zegarek binarny ?

a jak zapalasz tą lampę z klawisza ściennego to zmienia się stan w interfejsie ?

Sorry, że piszę ironicznie ale proszę abyś porównywał porównywalne rozwiązania.

----------


## xtea

> z tego co widzę to masz jakieś 8% naszego rozwiązania za 12 razy mniej i do tego poświęciłeś mnóstwo czasu, którego nie kupisz...
> 
> ciekaw jestem jak w tej aplikacji będzie wyglądało sterowanie całym domem, bo póki co światło w garażu wymaga wielu kliknięć i może (dla zadowolenia użytkowników Windowsa  ) trzeba je potwierdzić "ok"  
> podoba mi się również szata graficzna i to enigmatyczne pole z r2 itd... to zegarek binarny ?
> a jak zapalasz tą lampę z klawisza ściennego to zmienia się stan w interfejsie ?
> Sorry, że piszę ironicznie ale proszę abyś porównywał porównywalne rozwiązania.


Miałem na myśli 8% za wszystkie urządzenia jakie kupiłem, nie za ten jeden przekaźnik, ten z filmu. A jak naciskam klawisz na ścianie to i w programie się zapala i na innych telefonach i komputerach też się zapala.
Po doświadczeniach z takimi drogimi firmami ogólnie przestrzegam wszystkich przed podejmowaniem nieprzemyślanych decyzji o zakupie "gotowego systemu w dobrej cenie" który kosztuje zwykle około 50.000 PLN lub więcej, a można to wszystko wykonać za max 5000 PLN. Wystarczy zapytać na forum to wielu z nas się podzieli wiedzą jak to zrobić swoimi rekami, ewentualnie rękami zwykłego elektryka za 100zł dniówki.

----------


## homiq

> Miałem na myśli 8% za wszystkie urządzenia jakie kupiłem, nie za ten jeden przekaźnik, ten z filmu. A jak naciskam klawisz na ścianie to i w programie się zapala i na innych telefonach i komputerach też się zapala.
> Po doświadczeniach z takimi drogimi firmami ogólnie przestrzegam wszystkich przed podejmowaniem nieprzemyślanych decyzji o zakupie "gotowego systemu w dobrej cenie" który kosztuje zwykle około 50.000 PLN lub więcej, a można to wszystko wykonać za max 5000 PLN. Wystarczy zapytać na forum to wielu z nas się podzieli wiedzą jak to zrobić swoimi rekami, ewentualnie rękami zwykłego elektryka za 100zł dniówki.


Porównywałem cenę zakładając wszystkie urządzenia  :wink: 

Cena gotowego rozwiązania oscyluje w ok. 25tyś za dom 200mkw (z montażem). Nie wiem skąd wziąłeś te 50000...
Co do elektryka znającego się na PLC za 100pln dniówki - chętnie wezmę do niego numer i zapewnię mu 25dni pracy w miesiącu.

Z ciekawości jak naciśniesz ten klawisz na ścianie to zmianę widzisz patrząc na ekran interfejsu czy musisz gdzieś wejść / odświerzyć ?

----------


## dendrytus

> Kosztowało mnie to wszystko 12 razy mniej, DWANAŚCIE RAZY, a funkcjonalność taka sama, takie same bajery. P"


Powiedział gość od skody, podsumowując Maybacha.



> Proszę bardzo. To jest pierwszy film z pierwszych testów http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7U4L0WeOg


Kolejny świetny przykład jak nie należy tego robić i jak nie powinno wyglądać sterowanie w IB.



> Teraz mam kolejne urządzenia i garaż wykończony, kable poukładane. Nakręcę kolejne filmy jak trochę posprzątam w środku


 Daruj sobie.



> Po doświadczeniach z takimi drogimi firmami


Jakim cudem możesz mieć doświadczenia z drogimi firmami, skoro sam sobie zrobiłeś sterowanie na PLC. Instalacja w garażu jak po wybuchu i czemu ci ta droga firma od wykończeniówki nieotynkowana garażu?
Tę instalację w garażu to robił elektryk z dniówką 100 zł.?
Stanowczo za dużo palisz.




> ogólnie przestrzegam wszystkich przed podejmowaniem nieprzemyślanych decyzji o zakupie "gotowego systemu w dobrej cenie" który kosztuje zwykle około 50.000 PLN lub więcej, a można to wszystko wykonać za max 5000 PLN.


Rozumiem, że masz sterowanie piecem, zaworami, podłączeniem do czujek ruchu itp., 
Jeśli nie masz, a masz tylko sterowanie przez komórkę to nie masz inteligentnego domu, tylko dom z zespołem Dawna.
Jak włączasz silnik, to brama ci sama podnosi się do góry czy musisz szukać telefonu?
Alarm też zrobiłeś na PLC?



> Wystarczy zapytać na forum to wielu z nas się podzieli wiedzą jak to zrobić swoimi rekami,


Jasne jak się zbierzecie w kupę to i przeszczep mózgu zrobicie. Najlepiej zacznijcie od siebie.



> ewentualnie rękami zwykłego elektryka za 100zł dniówki.


Radzę unikać takich elektryków i nie mówię tu o inteligentnych budynkach.




> Co do elektryka znającego się na PLC za 100pln dniówki - chętnie wezmę do niego numer i zapewnię mu 25dni pracy w miesiącu.


 Ja bym nie zaryzykował.


PS.
Jak zwykle kolega od PLC pomylił temat. Ten jest 
inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie
Wy wszyscy od PLC macie jakiś problem z czytaniem i zrozumieniem przeczytanego tekstu?

----------


## Wakmen

> ... jak to zrobić swoimi rekami, ...


Nie wszyscy mają czas i umiejętności.




> ... ewentualnie rękami zwykłego elektryka za 100zł dniówki.


Nie elektryka a pana Zenka spod spożywczaka bo elektryk za 100 dniówki to Ci się nie ruszy.
A swoją drogą to może warto również jakieś ciekawe autko familijne samemu zbudować? Przecież wszystko można zrobić samemu.

----------


## tabaluga39

Potwierdzam, że trzeba omijać wielkim łukiem wszelkie firmy oferujące "rozwiązania" bez podawania ceny na elementy składowe. Te elementy składowe to ułamek kosztów całej instalacji. Elektryka do pomocy znalazłem w mom wiejskim rejonie za 80zł dniówki więc można.

----------


## dendrytus

> Potwierdzam, że trzeba omijać wielkim łukiem wszelkie firmy oferujące "rozwiązania" bez podawania ceny na elementy składowe. Te elementy składowe to ułamek kosztów całej instalacji.


 :bash:  
A co ci za różnica ile co kosztują części, robocizna itp. skoro sam podzespołów nie kupisz, a firmy takie chcą wszystko robić same, bo poprawianie po kimś, to mało fajna sprawa.
Zdradź mi jak kupujesz samochód, lodówkę czy telewizor, przecież też nie masz bladego pojęcia co jest w środku i ile kosztowało.

Powinieneś jeszcze napisać, że trzeba uważać na elektryków używających narzędzi Stanleya, boscha, hilti zamiast taniej i dobrej chińszczyzny. Muszą zdzierać z klienta skoro mają kasę na narzędzia za kilka tysięcy złoty.

Łatwo poznać takiego cwaniaczka, bo jeździ dobrym samochodem, nie daj boże kilku letnim Audi, VW czy BMW, zamiast starym polonezem czy skodą. Uczciwi i godni polecenia elektrycy jeżdżą starymi samochodami i używają tanich chińskich narzędzi.




> Elektryka do pomocy znalazłem w mom wiejskim rejonie za 80zł dniówki więc można.


To teraz elektrykę będzie ci robił przez 6 miesięcy.

----------


## r4v

> A co ci za różnica ile co kosztują części, robocizna itp. skoro sam podzespołów nie kupisz, a firmy takie chcą wszystko robić same, bo poprawianie po kimś, to mało fajna sprawa.


Duża różnica. Homiq poda ci cenę za całość, tak naprawdę nawet nie wiem co w tym systemie może być (poza tym, co on może zrobić). Nexwell podaje w rozdrobnieniu na poszczególne kawałki, do tego łatwo można przejrzeć ich stronę i zobaczyć co można i przy pomocy czego. Dla człowieka po filozofii czy geografii może nawet lepiej jak nie wie co w środku. Ale nie dla inżyniera. Taka mała dygresja.

----------


## homiq

> Duża różnica. Homiq poda ci cenę za całość, tak naprawdę nawet nie wiem co w tym systemie może być (poza tym, co on może zrobić). Nexwell podaje w rozdrobnieniu na poszczególne kawałki, do tego łatwo można przejrzeć ich stronę i zobaczyć co można i przy pomocy czego. Dla człowieka po filozofii czy geografii może nawet lepiej jak nie wie co w środku. Ale nie dla inżyniera. Taka mała dygresja.


wiesz wszystko o HOMIQ-u , przecież piszesz, że wiesz co może zrobić  :smile: 
faktycznie nasza oferta nie obejmuje enigmatycznych klocków z niezrozumiałym dla 90% klientów opisem
sprzedajemy funkcjonalność i klient dostaje cenę, w której zawarte są urządzenia i ich montaż oraz konfiguracja spełniająca jego wymagania

jest to dobre rozwiązanie ponieważ nie dochodzi później do sytuacji :
...wie Pan oferta była na 31500 ale doszło urządzenie AM_332_234 ponieważ nie miał pan połączenia magistralnego z kamerą i to kosztuje ekstra 3000...
...przecież widzi Pan, że w katalogu w opisie centralki nie ma tej funkcji...

stąd w naszym wykonaniu krótka zrozumiała oferta związana z konkretnymi funkcjami budynku
natomiast nigdy nie odmawiamy Klientowi informacji na temat jakie urządzenia będą w rozdzielnicy i do czego służą
mamy katalog urządzeń i jeżeli ktoś sobie życzy możemy przesłać zestawienie tego co będzie zainstalowane

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale nie dla inżyniera. Taka mała dygresja.


Najpierw musiałbyś być inżynierem. Rozumiem, że jak kupujesz lodówkę samochód telewizor, to musisz dokładnie poznać budowę i zasadę działania.
Nie sądzę aby jakikolwiek inżynier mechanik czy elektronik zastanawiał się nad stroną techniczną drogi, po której się porusza. 
Inżynier od dróg i mostów nie zaprząta sobie głowy jak działa tranzystor i dlaczego prąd płynie w drucie skoro nie ma w  nim dziurki.

PS.
_[wycieczka osobista - Elfir]_
A jeśli chciałbyś sam wszystko zrobić, to wystarczy pójść na szkolenie. Przypuszczam, że na wet HomiQ wyraziłby na to zgodę.
Jaki problem pójść do swojego szefa z prośbą o wysłanie na szkolenie?

----------


## bartekgr

Zastanawiam się, jakie przemyślenia mają użytkownicy systemów IB po dłuższym czasie po ich zainstalowaniu. Czy po pierwszym etapie fascynacji i nocnym przełączeniu scen świetlnych nie zaczynacie uważać, że w sumie po co? A może o to chodzi - IB ma działać tak, że go nie zauważamy, bo robi pewne rzeczy "za nas".

Czy są jakieś rzeczy, które zrobilibyście inaczej, coś dołożyli? Ew. może jakąś funkcjonalność uważacie za zbędną. Coś Was wkurza, np. sposób sterowania?

----------


## xtea

Sceny świetlne nie są potrzebne do niczego. Równie dobrze jest nimi sterować przy pomocy podwójnego/potrójnego klasycznego wyłącznika krzyżowego. Usiłowałem coś z tym zrobić ale dostępność wyłączników w bliskości ręki jest lepsze niż jakakolwiek elektronika.
Od ściemniaczy - właściwie jednego jaki posiadam bolą mnie oczy i nie ściemniam świateł.
Za to bardzo sobie cenię sterowanie oświetleniem garażu, na zewnątrz, podlewaniem, bramami, pompą szamba itp i do tego z komórki. W związku z tym dobrze, że kupiłem chiński PLC zamiast wydawać dziesiątki tysięcy na "gotowe rozwiązanie".

----------


## dendrytus

> Sceny świetlne nie są potrzebne do niczego. Równie dobrze jest nimi sterować przy pomocy podwójnego/potrójnego klasycznego wyłącznika krzyżowego. Usiłowałem coś z tym zrobić ale dostępność wyłączników w bliskości ręki jest lepsze niż jakakolwiek elektronika.


Jak masz kinkiet i żyrandol to faktycznie sceny świetlne są bez sensu. Włączasz pstryczek, rolety z paska w dół i jest ok.



> Od ściemniaczy - właściwie jednego jaki posiadam bolą mnie oczy i nie ściemniam świateł.


A ja nie mam takich problemów i bardzo sobie chwalę funkcje ściemniania. Problemów nie mam pewnie z powodu unikania chińskich wynalazków.



> Za to bardzo sobie cenię sterowanie oświetleniem garażu, na zewnątrz, podlewaniem, bramami, pompą szamba itp i do tego z komórki. W związku z tym dobrze, że kupiłem chiński PLC zamiast wydawać dziesiątki tysięcy na "gotowe rozwiązanie".


 Kolejny z problemami ze zrozumieniem przeczytanego tekstu.
ten temat jest o
 "gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie"

----------


## d&g

Witam,
Jestem zdecydowany na IB tylko jeszcze nie wiem w jakim standardzie. Chcę na razie położyć instalację a system dokupić z czasem, raczej doposażać stopniowo. Pytanie czy można położyć "uniwersalną" instalację spełniającą wymogi większiści systemów IB?
W temacie poruszonych zostało sporo informacji o polskich producentach jak też o EIB/KNX. Niezwykle mało jest o LCN a ten system ten ma możliwość montażu na dość standardowej instalacji (potrzeba jest tylko dodatkowa żyła + głębsze puszki).

Uprzedzam PLC nie spełnia moich założeń IB, więc proszę tego mi tutaj nie sugerować.

- Dom ok 200m2 + garaż ok 50m2.
- sterowanie roletami 16szt
- sterowanie bramą wjazdową i garażową
- sterowanie rekuperatorem (opcja)
- sterowanie ogrzewaniem 10 zaworów
- oświetlenie 15 obwodów
- oświetlenie ściemniane 2 obwody
- nawadnianie ogrodu
- całość może być zrealizowana na przyciskach dzwonkowych

----------


## autorus

Twoje wymagania są raczej małe, nie będzie żadnego problemu  :smile:  Dopytaj się w homiq . 
Tylko nie oszczędzaj na instalacji. Im mniej kabla położysz tym potem będziesz miał mniej opcji.

W moim projekcie skrętki komputerowej pójdzie ok 2km   :smile:

----------


## d&g

Moje wymagania są odzwierciedleniem moich potrzeb. To ma być funkcjonalna i prosta w obsłudze instalacja a nie wodotrysk.

Z tego co widzę to homiq jest oparte na sieci LCN, chyba, że mają coś opartego o ich własną magistralę?

----------


## autorus

Niestety to pytanie do nich. Ja będę próbował na PLC

----------


## d&g

> Niestety to pytanie do nich. Ja będę próbował na PLC


Miałęm nie pytać o PLC ale w jaki sposób można sterować za pomocą PLC temepraturą w strefach grzewczych?
Prosty schemat, Sypialnia - 23:00-7:00 temp 18st, 7:00-9:00 21st, 9:00-20:00 18st, 20:00-23:00 21st.

----------


## ohnsorge1982

> Witam,
> Jestem zdecydowany na IB tylko jeszcze nie wiem w jakim standardzie. Chcę na razie położyć instalację a system dokupić z czasem, raczej doposażać stopniowo. Pytanie czy można położyć "uniwersalną" instalację spełniającą wymogi większiści systemów IB?
> W temacie poruszonych zostało sporo informacji o polskich producentach jak też o EIB/KNX. Niezwykle mało jest o LCN a ten system ten ma możliwość montażu na dość standardowej instalacji (potrzeba jest tylko dodatkowa żyła + głębsze puszki).
> 
> Uprzedzam PLC nie spełnia moich założeń IB, więc proszę tego mi tutaj nie sugerować.
> 
> - Dom ok 200m2 + garaż ok 50m2.
> - sterowanie roletami 16szt
> - sterowanie bramą wjazdową i garażową
> ...


Możesz przygotować najbardziej standardową instalację, jednakże na pewno koszt jej będzie największy. Najprościej położyć kabel FTP (ekranowany) od wszystkich urządzeń wejściowych tj. czujki ruchu, panele, przyciski (łączniki).
Jeżeli chodzi o sterownie to najbardziej standardową jest ułożenie kabla od szafy sterującej do każdego elementu wykonawczego. Oczywiście nie jest to najtańszy sposób ale każdy system pod to podłączysz. 

Innym sposobem na dość standardową instalację jest wykonanie do urządzeń sterujących (gniazda, lampy, zawory, rolety) standardowej instalacji + jeden kabel idący od puszki do puszki (tzw. magistrala). Oczywiście w tym momencie głębokie puszki.
Zajmuję się wykonawstwem takich systemów więc jakby co to proszę o info na PRIV. To czym chcesz sterować to podstawa więc koszt też nie będzie wygórowany.

----------


## odaro

> Witam,
>  Niezwykle mało jest o LCN a ten system ten ma możliwość montażu na dość standardowej instalacji (potrzeba jest tylko dodatkowa żyła + głębsze puszki).



Zrób sobie próbną wycenę to może Ci przejdzie

----------


## homiq

HOMIQ jest w pełni autonomicznym i kompleksowym rozwiązaniem.
Może pomyliłeś z podobną nazwą DOMIQ ( jest to bramka z oprogramowaniem do LCN-a )  
Wyjaśniam, że nazwa HOMIQ była pierwsza, podobieństwo sugeruje niezbyt kreatywne zachowanie ze strony domiq-a  :sad:   :wink:

----------


## autorus

to ja ma pytanie do homiq, wyslalem do was mail ale nie dostalem odpowiedzi. W jaki sposob jest realizowana zmiana temperatur kazdego pomieszczenia?
Mamy np kable grzejne, czy dajecie swoje termostaty w kazdym pomieszczeniu? Zkad zczytujecie temperature i jak nia sterujecie?

----------


## homiq

temperatura jest mierzona w każdym pomieszczeniu, które jest strefą ogrzewania (za włącznikiem umieszczamy malutką sondę)
wskazania oraz ustawienia trybu i dokładnej temperatury realizowane są za pomocą interfejsu graficznego, który dostępny jest na dowolnym urządzeniu, 
które posiada przeglądarkę www (tel / iPod / iPad / komputer / tv)

chętnie sprawdzę dlaczego nie otrzymał Pan odpowiedzi
bardzo bym prosił podesłać na PM datę oraz adres na jaki wysłał Pan zapytanie

----------


## autorus

oczywiscie podesle od razu jak tylko wroce z urlopu. Teraz z komorki pisze  :smile: 

No to odnosnie tej temperatury to tak jak myslalem. A jaka jest dokladnosc tej sondy?  
rozmawialem z Wami na Budmie ale wiadomo o wszystko sie cdzlowiek nie dopyta  :smile:  pozdrawiam.

----------


## homiq

dokładność pomiaru jest bardzo duża 0,01 st. natomiast przy założeniu praktycznego użycia, ustawiamy histerezę na 0,5 stopnia i jest to całkowicie komfortowe rozwiązanie

----------


## autorus

faktycznie dokładność jest ok.   

Nie wiem czy ciągnąć na forum bo może to komuś będzie przeszkadzało ale się jeszcze spytam. Jeśli mamy podłogówkę wodna to nie ma prioblemu. jednak przy kablach grzejnych sprawdza się dwie temperatury,   Czyli zwykła w pokoju i jeszcze w podłodze. Czy robiliście budynki a kablami/matami grzejnymi i jak to tam zostało rozwiązane?

----------


## homiq

Jeżeli chodzi o kable grzejne to warto kontrolować dodatkowo maksymalną temperaturę podłogi. Robi się to ze względów bezpieczeństwa w przypadku kiedy mamy podłogę pokrytą drewnem lub panelami. Jeżeli są płytki / kamień / itp. to można pominąć ten czujnik. 
Inna sytuacja jest w łazience, gdzie możemy chcieć efekt ciepłej podłogi i niekoniecznie stosować ją jako główne źródło ogrzewania. Możemy wtedy nastawić sobie komfortową temperaturę posadzki i określić w jakich godzinach (założeniach) ma być ciepła.

----------


## autorus

Dzięki za wytłumaczenie   :smile:  Jak będę miał gotowy projekt to się do was odezwę. Co prawda nastawiałem się na PLC ale tak na 100% to jeszcze nie wiem. Pozdrawiam

Autorus

----------


## ohnsorge1982

Witam. Ciekawe informacje w omawianym tu temacie znajdziecie na stronie http://www.budynkiinteligentne.pl/in...em-podlogowym/

----------


## dendrytus

> Do tego "inteligencja" polegała na tym żeby pompa ciepła działała w zadanych godzinach pracy i grzała odpowiednie punkty tak aby niosło to oszczędności...


No to zajebista inteligencja.

----------


## andriuss

> Jakby kogoś interesowało PLC to jestem na forum www.plc-home.pl. Prowadzi to człowiek który sam buduje PLC w swoim domu i dokładnie opowiada co i jak


Żeby tak sobie samemu zbudować PLC, to zdolny człowiek. Ale to tak nie do końca. Gwoli ścisłości:

Programmable Logic Controller (PLC), to taki malutki komputerek, który to działa jak każdy komputer, mianowicie realizuje sekwencje poleceń jeżeli ..., to .... W praktyce zamiast klawiatury i monitora jako wejścia ma podłączone jakieś termometry czy kontaktrony, a jako wyjścia jakieś pompy, wentylatory czy silniki. To, co takim PLC można osiągnąć zależy od różnorodności wejść i wyjść, ale przede wszystkim od fantazji właściciela. Możemy sobie np. wymyślić, że: jeżeli temperatura w salonie jest wyższa niż 25 stopni, i (lub) wilgotność w sypialni jest taka i taka i (lub) czujnik ruchu kogoś wykrył w łazience i (lub) okno w gabinecie jest otwarte, to wtedy pompa podłogówki ma chodzić na maksa i (lub) ... mają się otworzyć drzwi garażowe (i to trzy razy z rzędu!) i (lub) ma się wysłać sms do właściciela. Każda inteligentna instalacja jest o taki komputerek oparta, tyle, że w większości przypadków możliwości programowania zostały bardzo ograniczone. Podsumowując - czyste, gołe PLC jest dla ludzi, którzy mają fantazję i umiejętności. Dla osób, które nie są elektronikami czy informatykami polecane są systemy gotowe, które wstępnie zaprogramował taki homiq (pozwalając nam zmieniać tylko parametry), ale z drugiej strony będą one ograniczone do funkcjonalności, którą taki homiq przewidział na starcie.

----------


## ohnsorge1982

> Podsumowując - czyste, gołe PLC jest dla ludzi, którzy mają fantazję i umiejętności. Dla osób, które nie są elektronikami czy informatykami polecane są systemy gotowe, które wstępnie zaprogramował taki homiq (pozwalając nam zmieniać tylko parametry), ale z drugiej strony będą one ograniczone do funkcjonalności, którą taki homiq przewidział na starcie.


Fantaazję, umiejętności i PIENIĄDZE. O ile koszt samych urządzeń jest porównywalny lub troszkę mniejszy od gotowych systemów to wartość czasu poświęconego na sprogramowanie systemu jest niesamowicie wysoka. Napisz ile czasu potrzebujesz aby zmontować sterownik, napisac do niego program od zera (bo przecież nie masz tam zaszytych gotowych funkcji), postawić wizualizację na jakimś komputerze (i ile kosztuje taka SCADA). Proste sterowanie przez komórkę to pikuś, ale programowanie profesjonalnej wizualizacji... Przypuszczam że sam programowałbyś ten sterownik ok 2 miesięcy jak nie więcej. Napisz może ile kosztuje jedno wejście analogowe do sterownika PLC (podaj cenę i producenta). Wiadomo że wejścia i wyjścia analogowe to podstawa automatyki. Biorąc np. Nexwella centrala NEXO wyposażona jest w 20 wejść o dowolnym zastosowaniu (prądowe, napięciowe, bezpotencjałowe) a koszt całej centrali to 5000. Dzieląc kwotę przez 20 otrzymasz 250 zł za jedno wejscie (a to jest przecież cała centrala). Ile to wynosi w sterowniku PLC?

----------


## zbijar

> Fantaazję, umiejętności i PIENIĄDZE. O ile koszt samych urządzeń jest porównywalny lub troszkę mniejszy od gotowych systemów to wartość czasu poświęconego na sprogramowanie systemu jest niesamowicie wysoka. Napisz ile czasu potrzebujesz aby zmontować sterownik, napisac do niego program od zera (bo przecież nie masz tam zaszytych gotowych funkcji), postawić wizualizację na jakimś komputerze (i ile kosztuje taka SCADA). Proste sterowanie przez komórkę to pikuś, ale programowanie profesjonalnej wizualizacji... Przypuszczam że sam programowałbyś ten sterownik ok 2 miesięcy jak nie więcej. Napisz może ile kosztuje jedno wejście analogowe do sterownika PLC (podaj cenę i producenta). Wiadomo że wejścia i wyjścia analogowe to podstawa automatyki. Biorąc np. Nexwella centrala NEXO wyposażona jest w 20 wejść o dowolnym zastosowaniu (prądowe, napięciowe, bezpotencjałowe) a koszt całej centrali to 5000. Dzieląc kwotę przez 20 otrzymasz 250 zł za jedno wejscie (a to jest przecież cała centrala). Ile to wynosi w sterowniku PLC?


Koszt urządzenia jest o wiele niższy. Czasu na programowanie nie trzeba poświęcać, sterownik ma już swoje oprogramowanie. Zrobić można praktycznie wszystko. Jest tylko kwestia odpowiedniego podpięcia i doprowadzenia kabli. 

http://allegro.pl/sterownik-plc-inte...751221077.html

----------


## dendrytus

> Koszt urządzenia jest o wiele niższy. Czasu na programowanie nie trzeba poświęcać, sterownik ma już swoje oprogramowanie. Zrobić można praktycznie wszystko. Jest tylko kwestia odpowiedniego podpięcia i doprowadzenia kabli. 
> 
> http://allegro.pl/sterownik-plc-inte...751221077.html


 Chętnie zobaczę jak realizujesz funkcję zapalenia światła w korytarzu i kiblu po godzinie 23:30 z parametrem 60% światła.
Funkcja powszechnie stosowana w normalnych IB, zapobiegająca oślepieniu domownika podczas nocnej wyprawy do kibla.
Chętnie też zapoznam się z funkcją ustawiania lamelek żaluzji w zależności od nasłonecznienia i nagrzania pomieszczenia.
Czekam na schemat i program.

----------


## ohnsorge1982

> Koszt urządzenia jest o wiele niższy. Czasu na programowanie nie trzeba poświęcać, sterownik ma już swoje oprogramowanie. Zrobić można praktycznie wszystko. Jest tylko kwestia odpowiedniego podpięcia i doprowadzenia kabli. 
> 
> http://allegro.pl/sterownik-plc-inte...751221077.html


Jak koszt może być niższy skoro twój PLC nie posiada żadnego wejścia analogowego??? Jak chcesz na tym zrealizować pomiar temperatury (nie dopatrzyłem się w podanym sterowniku żadnego wejścia analogowego)??? Jak chcesz zrealizować pomiar natężenia oświetlenia aby w zależności od ilości Lux odpowiednio sterować mocą żarówek (brak wejść i wyjść analogowych)??? Podobnie jak przedmówca proszę o schematy?
To co prezentujesz to namiastka automatyki a nie IB. Prezentowane urządzenie nosi potoczną nazwę przekaźnika programowalnego i jest dostępne przez wiele firm w tym także polski RELPOL

----------


## zbijar

> Chętnie zobaczę jak realizujesz funkcję zapalenia światła w korytarzu i kiblu po godzinie 23:30 z parametrem 60% światła.
> Funkcja powszechnie stosowana w normalnych IB, zapobiegająca oślepieniu domownika podczas nocnej wyprawy do kibla.
> Chętnie też zapoznam się z funkcją ustawiania lamelek żaluzji w zależności od nasłonecznienia i nagrzania pomieszczenia.
> Czekam na schemat i program.


Jeżeli chodzi o zapalanie światła w korytarzy czy kiblu po godzinie 23:30 z parametrem 60% światła, to ja akurat nie jestem tym rozwiązaniem zainteresowany. Od setek lat ludzie chodzili do kibelków i nie mieli problemu z oślepianiem. Jeżeli mam wybulić ponad 20 000 zł lub więcej żeby między innymi nie oślepiało mnie światło w kibelku czy w korytarzu, to musiałbym być desperatem. Większość ludzi potrzebuje prostych i tanich rozwiązań ułatwiających życie w domu i sterowania poza nim za rozsądna cenę. Nie każdy ma w domu żaluzje, a jeżeli już ma, to również nie jest zainteresowane regulacją położenia lamelek w żaluzji. Ludzie potrzebują podstawowych rozwiązań typu:
- kontroli wejść i bram garażowych w twoim domu za pomocą komputera lub telefonu komórkowego 
- sterowania silnikami rolet, oświetleniem zewnętrznym i wewnętrznym (opcja timera Astro) za pomocą telefonu komórkowego lub PC 
- ogrzewanie - kontrola w jaki sposób kotłowni działa, włączać i wyłączać piece, kotły, pompy 
- klimatyzacja 
- nawadnianie ogrodów np. po zachodzie słońca lub tuż przed wschodem słońca (sterowane z zegarem Astro)  
- kontrola urządzeń elektrycznych poprzez funkcje logiczne, zegar i zegar astronomiczny 
- sterowanie przekaźnika przez Internet, LAN, telefony komórkowe z systemem Android OS 
- współpraca z systemami kontroli dostępu, alarmy  
- Multi-way (schody) przełączniki oparte na czasie dnia i nocy (timer Astro) 
- oszczędzanie pieniędzy - ekonomicznie efektywne sterowanie oświetleniem i ogrzewaniem, utrzymania ich na tylko w razie konieczności 
- różne inne aplikacje, które zależą od potrzeb użytkownika, idei i wyobraźni
To kilka z możliwych rozwiązań za rozsądną cenę.
Nie jestem informatykiem ani automatykiem, żebym Ci mógł przesłać program. 
Przy zakupie sterownika otrzymujesz bezpłatną pomoc przy realizacji systemu. 
Poniżej możesz sobie poczytać więcej o funkcjonalności i programowaniu.
http://www.elkom.com.tw/relay_a/PLC2...polska_025.pdf
Przypuszczam, że jesteś właścicielem albo pracownikiem oferującym IB.
Po woli przychodzi era tańszych rozwiązań domowych, a nie tych które kosztują grube pieniądze.

----------


## zbijar

> Jak koszt może być niższy skoro twój PLC nie posiada żadnego wejścia analogowego??? Jak chcesz na tym zrealizować pomiar temperatury (nie dopatrzyłem się w podanym sterowniku żadnego wejścia analogowego)??? Jak chcesz zrealizować pomiar natężenia oświetlenia aby w zależności od ilości Lux odpowiednio sterować mocą żarówek (brak wejść i wyjść analogowych)??? Podobnie jak przedmówca proszę o schematy?
> To co prezentujesz to namiastka automatyki a nie IB. Prezentowane urządzenie nosi potoczną nazwę przekaźnika programowalnego i jest dostępne przez wiele firm w tym także polski RELPOL


Masz rację nie doczytałeś się odnośnie pomiaru temperatury. Wystarczy kupić czujniki temperatury  http://allegro.pl/czujnik-temperatur...744977448.html zamontować w którym pomieszczeniu chcesz mierzyć i możesz dokonywać pomiarów, odczytując je na wyświetlaczu komórki lub tablety. Wcześniej już pisałem, że nie interesuje mnie realizacja zmiany natężenia oświetlenia. Jeżeli potrzebujesz szerszych informacji to link poniżej, nie ma tam schematów ale jest dokładnie wytłumaczona istota działania sterownika programowalnego.
http://www.elkom.com.tw/relay_a/PLC2...polska_025.pdf

----------


## dendrytus

Ale zdaje się, że to ty coś wspominałeś że na PLC można zrobić wszystko? Jak poprosiłem o szczegóły to usłyszałem, że ciebie to nie interesuje, ale mnie i kilku użytkowników tego forum TAK.
Nie umiesz zaprogramować, a miało to być banalnie proste. Dla każdego.



> Po woli przychodzi era tańszych rozwiązań domowych, a nie tych które kosztują grube pieniądze.


Dla mnie bez różnicy i tak swoje zarobie.



> Masz rację nie doczytałeś się odnośnie pomiaru temperatury. Wystarczy kupić czujniki temperatury  http://allegro.pl/czujnik-temperatur...744977448.html zamontować w którym pomieszczeniu chcesz mierzyć i możesz dokonywać pomiarów, odczytując je na wyświetlaczu komórki lub tablety. Wcześniej już pisałem, że nie interesuje mnie realizacja zmiany natężenia oświetlenia. Jeżeli potrzebujesz szerszych informacji to link poniżej, nie ma tam schematów ale jest dokładnie wytłumaczona istota działania sterownika programowalnego.
> http://www.elkom.com.tw/relay_a/PLC2...polska_025.pdf


Poproszę o schemacik i programik.(EDYTOWANO) do tego nie wiesz czym jest wejście analogowe. Możesz nawet wejścia na forum od PLC lub od importera i tam poprosić o schemacik. Zgadnij jaką odpowiedź usłyszysz.



Na sterowniku PLC otwarcie bramy nie jest tak proste.
Dom na PLC to dom z zespołem Dawna, a nie IB

----------


## zbijar

Nie wiem czy doczytałeś mój pierwszy post w którym piszę, że szukam kogoś kto pomoże mi zaprogramować taki sterownik.
Po drugie nie mam zamiaru dyskutować z ludźmi, którzy na tym forum są producentami lub pracownikami firm instalujących IB za grube pieniądze. 
Chciałbym tylko wiedzieć jaką marżę macie na zrobieniu podstawowej instalacji IB, myślę że z ceny 40 000 zł, zostaje Wam spokojnie 30 000 zł.
Kiedyś byłem tym zainteresowany, ale po kilku kontaktach okazało się, że nie można znać cen podstawowych elementów użytych w takich systemach. Firmy nie mają cenników w których jest określone co można zrobić i za ile. Prosiłem również o zrobienie projektu instalacji pod IB i chciałem żeby mój elektryk zrobił ją według dostarczonego schematu (oszczędność kosztów) ale usłyszałem, że taką instalację musi kłaść firma, która zajmuje się IB - bzdura. Chcecie klienta oskubać na wszystkim. Bardzo dobrze, że w obecnych czasach można kupić coś co jest robione w Azji i wychodzi to o wiele taniej oczywiście bez Waszej marży. Elementy, których używacie są owiane wielka tajemnicą, a tak na prawdę nie jest to nic innego niż produkty z Azji. 

Nie ma problemu najmniejszego, jeżeli ktoś zrobi mi podstawową instalację IB za cenę nie przekraczającą 6 000 zł, to zapraszam i oczywiście dostarczy mi schemat rozprowadzenia przewodów, które położy mi elektryk za przyzwoitą cenę.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wiem czy doczytałeś mój pierwszy post w którym piszę, że szukam kogoś kto pomoże mi zaprogramować taki sterownik.


Podobno jest bezpłatna pomoc i od czego forum od plc.



> Po drugie nie mam zamiaru dyskutować z ludźmi, którzy na tym forum są producentami lub pracownikami firm instalujących IB za grube pieniądze. 
> Chciałbym tylko wiedzieć jaką marżę macie na zrobieniu podstawowej instalacji IB, myślę że z ceny 40 000 zł, zostaje Wam spokojnie 30 000 zł.


Mylisz się zostaje nam 64 398 zł +VAT. Sam widzisz, że to całkiem fajne pieniądze. Zostań instalatorem IB. Nie musisz nic wiedzieć, wszystko masz w polskiej instrukcji i pomocy importera. Sam stwierdziłeś, że nadchodzi era tanich IB, więc czemu nie skorzystasz z okazji na zarobienie trochę pieniędzy. Jak zarobisz ich za dużo to zawsze możesz rozdać biednym



> Kiedyś byłem tym zainteresowany, ale po kilku kontaktach okazało się, że nie można znać cen podstawowych elementów użytych w takich systemach. Firmy nie mają cenników w których jest określone co można zrobić i za ile.


Każdy projekt jest indywidualny i dostosowany do zamożności klienta. Robienie dokładnego projektu, bez zaliczki to czysta strata czas.



> Prosiłem również o zrobienie projektu instalacji pod IB i chciałem żeby mój elektryk zrobił ją według dostarczonego schematu (oszczędność kosztów) ale usłyszałem, że taką instalację musi kłaść firma, która zajmuje się IB - bzdura.


Bzdura? Skoro to takie proste, to dlaczego twój elektryk tego nie zrobi, przecież wszystko masz w necie.



> Chcecie klienta oskubać na wszystkim.


Tak jesteśmy krwiopijcami i żyjemy tylko po to aby oskubać klienta z pieniędzy. Wszyscy jesteśmy źli.



> Elementy, których używacie są owiane wielka tajemnicą, a tak na prawdę nie jest to nic innego niż produkty z Azji.


Moje pochodzą wyłącznie z Niemiec. czasami z polski



> Nie ma problemu najmniejszego, jeżeli ktoś zrobi mi podstawową instalację IB za cenę nie przekraczającą 6 000 zł, to zapraszam i oczywiście dostarczy mi schemat rozprowadzenia przewodów, które położy mi elektryk za przyzwoitą cenę.


IB za 6 tys.? To ile ty płacisz za zwykłą elektrykę.

Nie masz bladego pojęcia o czym piszesz, co potwierdza link do czujnika temperatury.
IB to nie budynek sterowany przez człowieka z poziomu komórki czy PC. On ma sam wszystko robić. My ewentualnie mamy mu w tym pomagać, ale pomoc ma być ograniczona do minimum.
Kompletnie nie rozumiesz idei IB, naoglądałeś się gadżetów, które są tylko dodatkami do systemu IB, bez nich każdy IB świetnie sobie radzi.
[QUOTE]

Chcesz znać ceny podzespołów? Proszę bardzo http://www.gira.com/data2/1802_10.pdf

Cena około 3000 € + VAT.
Wszystko masz w katalogu, wystarczy dać elektrykowi, on sobie powybiera co będzie potrzebne. Montaż to bajka. Wszystko pasuje jak w klockach LEGO.

----------


## zbijar

EDYTOWANO. Wysłałeś cenę panelu, za który trzeba zapłacić ok 14 000 zł, a gdzie reszta ?

EDYTOWANO

Poniżej masz wszystko w języku polskim, może się komuś przyda. Cennik jest również z polskimi opisami, wystarczy tylko zmienić kurs euro i wszystko jest policzone.

http://www.tema.pl/index.php?option=...d=95&Itemid=89

Nie zostanę instalatorem IB, bo tak jak napisałeś 

"Nie musisz nic wiedzieć, wszystko masz w polskiej instrukcji i pomocy importera. Sam stwierdziłeś, że nadchodzi era tanich IB, więc czemu nie skorzystasz z okazji na zarobienie trochę pieniędzy"

jestem człowiekiem, który chce coś wiedzieć, a nie tak jak Ty nauczyć się czegoś i robić to bezmyślnie przy pomocy importera. Jakbyś zaczął myśleć, to życie byłoby dla Ciebie prostsze, pomyśl o tym. Ja mam dobre źródło dochodu, ale on jest związane z myśleniem.

Napisz jeszcze, że jesteś przekonany, że nie jest to produkowane w Azji...hahaha

----------


## dendrytus

Jeden z moich klientów zadawał jedynie pytanie czy go na to stać, odpowiedź brzmiała stać.  Ma między innymi 3 takie panele. Nigdy nie dociekał ile co kosztuje.




> Nie zrozumieliśmy się i pewnie się nie zrozumiemy dopóki nie włączysz racjonalnego myślenia. Szkoda czasu.
> 
> Poniżej masz wszystko w języku polskim, może się komuś przyda. Cennik jest również z polskimi opisami, wystarczy tylko zmienić kurs euro i wszystko jest policzone.
> 
> http://www.tema.pl/index.php?option=...d=95&Itemid=89


Znacz ceny, masz opis więc o co chodzi. Śrubokręcik i do roboty.



> Nie zostanę instalatorem IB, bo tak jak napisałeś 
> 
> "Nie musisz nic wiedzieć, wszystko masz w polskiej instrukcji i pomocy importera. Sam stwierdziłeś, że nadchodzi era tanich IB, więc czemu nie skorzystasz z okazji na zarobienie trochę pieniędzy"
> 
> jestem człowiekiem, który chce coś wiedzieć, a nie tak jak Ty nauczyć się czegoś i robić to bezmyślnie przy pomocy importera. Jakbyś zaczął myśleć, to życie byłoby dla Ciebie prostsze, pomyśl o tym.


Jak sam zauważyłeś jestem bezmyślny, więc czekam na schemat i program



> Ja mam dobre źródło dochodu, ale on jest związane z myśleniem.


widocznie nie najlepsze skoro razi cię ewentualny mój zarobek 30 000 przy cenie 40 000
Nie stać cię nawet na homiqa czy nexwella.



> Napisz jeszcze, że jesteś przekonany, że nie jest to produkowane w Azji...hahaha


Jestem. Gira to ponad sto lat tradycji i najwyższa półka, po co mieliby przenosić produkcję do Azji i ryzykować utratę marki? 
Tak wyglądają


hale produkcyjne Giry. Nie część biurowa.

http://www.gira.com/en/unternehmen/m...fertigung.html
PS.
Masz kasę i robisz dom na PLC. Nie znam nikogo kogo byłoby stać na Porsche, a jeździłby trabantem. Nawet o takim nie słyszałem. Wujek google też nic nie wie.

Dla przypomnienia wątek jest o "Oplach" i "Passatach", "trabanty" mają swój oddzielny wątek.

Zresztą idź i zrób sobie dom na PLC, ciekawe po ilu dniach znudzi ci się sterownie przy pomocy komórki

----------


## zbijar

Bardzo płytko myślisz. Wysyłasz mi zdjęcia fabryki. Pomyśl sobie ile firm polskich i europejskich ma swoje fabryki w Polsce, a przeniosła produkcję do Azji, żeby zaoszczędzić. W dobie kryzysu firmy ściągają półprodukty z Azji i montuję kompletne urządzenia u siebie.

----------


## dendrytus

Z faktu, że apple robi wszystko w chinach nie wynika, że Gira też robi cokolwiek w chinach. A nawet gdyby tak było, to co z tego?
Zysk Giry z każdego wyprodukowanego włącznika po przeniesieniu do chin praktycznie nie ulegnie zmianie. Dlaczego? Bo wszystko robią automaty. Gira zatrudnia około 900 osób i rocznie sprzedaje za około 120 mln euro. Ile wzrośnie im zysk po przeniesieniu fabryk do chin.
99% udziałów należy do jednej osoby. 1% należy do jego siostry.


A zapomniałbym:  jak podłączyć czujnik z twojego linku do plc i program który to obsłuży.

----------


## homiq

Dendrytus przeginasz!

Rozumiem twoją wytrwałość we wskazywaniu różnic pomiędzy IB / PLC ale takim językiem, megalomanią i kultem Giry niewiele wnosisz do tematu.




> Kiedyś byłem tym zainteresowany, ale po kilku kontaktach okazało się, że nie można znać cen podstawowych elementów użytych w takich systemach. Firmy nie mają cenników w których jest określone co można zrobić i za ile. Prosiłem również o zrobienie projektu instalacji pod IB i chciałem żeby mój elektryk zrobił ją według dostarczonego schematu (oszczędność kosztów) ale usłyszałem, że taką instalację musi kłaść firma, która zajmuje się IB - bzdura. Chcecie klienta oskubać na wszystkim. Bardzo dobrze, że w obecnych czasach można kupić coś co jest robione w Azji i wychodzi to o wiele taniej oczywiście bez Waszej marży. Elementy, których używacie są owiane wielka tajemnicą, a tak na prawdę nie jest to nic innego niż produkty z Azji.


trochę to niezgodne z realiami :
1. instalacje dla homiq-a może położyć dowolny elektryk, przekazujemy wytyczne i chętnie pomagamy na każdym etapie kładzenia przewodów
2. nie skubiemy klientów tylko bierzemy wynagrodzenie za naszą ciężką pracę 
3. akurat nasze produkty są 100% polskie , uważam że nie jest ważne kto zrobił ale to jakie ma właściwości
padł dobry przykład z iphonem , zły ?  a przecież made in china 
zachodni chlebek dobry ?  a przecież made in germany  :smile:  
4. problem z cennikiem urządzeń jest taki, że systemu IB nie kupuje się w sklepie na sztuki
każdy budynek ma swoje potrzeby i nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie dowiedzieć się ile dane rozwiązanie będzie kosztować (wycena nic nie kosztuje)
co da ci cena 1 urządzenia skoro nie wiesz jakie są zależności pomiędzy nimi i jakie funkcjonalności można osiągać przez ich wspólne łączenie oczywiście dodając do tego odpowiednią ilość pracy konfiguracyjnej zależnej od złożoności problemu. To wszystko masz wliczone w ofertę.
Zdecydowana większość ludzi chwali sobie sposób przedstawiania naszej oferty. Jest krótka, czytelna i Inwestor wie co kupuje (funkcjonalności).
5. marża... oczywiście jest i mogę wprost odpowiedzieć, że robimy IB po to aby zarobić, czy to coś dziwnego?
natomiast zapewniam, że nie jest to takie proste jak się*Tobie wydaje :
- odpowiedzialność
- gwarancja
- ryzyko 
- kilkudniowy montaż i konfiguracja
- wsparcie techniczne
- gotowość serwisowa
- prace rozwojowe nad produktem
- prototypy, testy aby produkt był najwyższej jakości
- wiedza techniczna
- wiedza praktyczna
- dojazdy
- godziny rozmów, negocjacji, porad
- materiały pomocnicze (narzędzia, kable, itd)
- LUDZIE, którzy chcą uczciwie zarobić, często wybitni w swoim fachu

trochę mi przykro, że to wszystko ujmujesz jako "nabijanie marży, skubią klientów"

co do PLC
dobry jakościowo sterownik + osprzęt (przekaźniki, czujniki, ściemniacze)
oprogramowanie, wizualizacja to koszt min. 10 - 15 tyś  + olbrzymia ilość pracy oraz potrzebnej wiedzy  
testy, zdobywanie doświadczenia i usuwanie błędów, problem z czytelną dokumentacją powykonawczą (tak aby mógł w przyszłości ktoś to przejąć)
negatywny wpływ przy sprzedaży domu
rozwój produktu związany tylko i wyłącznie z pracą jednej osoby

warto?   zdecydowanie nie...

porównywanie funkcjonalności sterownika za 1500pln do systemu IB jest śmieszne
śmieszne jest też sterowanie bramą i pompą jak reszta domu jest "analogowa" tym bardziej w obszarze częstego użycia (oświetlenie, rolety, alarm)
plc do niczego nie potrzebne...   są timery, wszelkiego rodzaju "inteligentne" sterowniki dedykowane do danych urządzeń
po co kombinować?
mogę to zrozumieć jak ktoś jest hobbystą, bardzo to lubi, ma mnóstwo czasu i jego rodzina jest wyrozumiała
znam takich ludzi i powiem wam, że wolą jechać na wakacje  :smile: 

pozdrawiam !

----------


## dendrytus

Filmiki Giry daję ponieważ pokazują możliwości IB(np. ściemnianie z iPhona) i są ciekawie zrealizowane.

----------


## ohnsorge1982

Koledzy odpuśćmy miłośnikom PLC. Jeżeli chcą to niech się w to bawią. Sam zrobiłem swoje pierwsze mieszkanie 10 lat temu na TWIDO Schneidera i teraz wiem jaki to był błąd. Każda rozbudowa i nowa funkcjonalność wiąże się z pisaniem nowych poleceń, i odświeżaniem informacji co miałem na myśli klepiąc wcześniejsze linijki w LADzie. Czasem człowiek musi nauczyć się na własnych błędach. Plusem systemów opartych na PLC jest fakt iż okablowanie w takim domu nadaje się pod każdy inny system (prawie każdy) bo jest robione w gwiazdę. Więc jak kolega wyda kasę na PLC i już skończy szpanowac przed kolegami a będzie zainteresowany prawdziwą AUTOMATYKĄ DOMOWĄ to poszuka czegoś innego. Skończmy te przepychanki bo uciekamy od wątku.

----------


## perkolator

Ja wybrałem PLC z Allegro, bo nie miałem zamiaru płacić tysiąc-procentowych marż instalatorom. .
[brak związku z tematem. Dywagacje polityczne i społeczne proszę sobie prowadzić w Hyde Parku - Elfir]

----------


## dendrytus

Może zacznij od tego jak zintegrowałeś czujniki pir i kontaktrony od alarmu z resztą instalacji. Co robi czujka ppoż lub gazu oprócz tego, że sygnalizuje problem?
A co z czujką CO2 w garażu?

----------


## ohnsorge1982

Funkcjonalność którą można uzyskać na sterowniku PLC można osiągnąć za pomocą SATELowskiej integry. Ma 128 wejść i chyba z 128 wyjść i w maksymalnej konfiguracji kosztuje ok 5000 zł (z modułem bezprzewodowym, manipulatorami sensorycznymi z pomiarem temperatury, modułem ethernetowym), dodatkowo można ją rozbudować o kontrolę dostępu, sterowanie bramami, garażem, roletami, oświetleniem i nawadnianiem. Dodatkowo wszystkim można sterować z komórki, internetu, manipulatora, pilota. A więc miłośnicy PLC proponuję dla was takie rozwiązanie. Na pewno kosztuje mniej niż wasze. Ale czy to będzie IB???? NIE!!!! To będzie tylko system alarmowy z możliwością sterowania wyjściami binarnymi,

----------


## dendrytus

Lepiej w końcu daj ten schemat jak podłączyć



> Koszt urządzenia jest o wiele niższy. Czasu na programowanie nie trzeba poświęcać, sterownik ma już swoje oprogramowanie. Zrobić można praktycznie wszystko. Jest tylko kwestia odpowiedniego podpięcia i doprowadzenia kabli. 
> 
> http://allegro.pl/sterownik-plc-inte...751221077.html


 do plc i daj w końcu program, który to obsługuje 

EDYTOWANO Z POWODU OBRAŹLIWYCH WPISÓW - Elfir

Dla informacji innych użytkowników nie ma możliwości podłączenia tego czujnika(innego analogowo również). Może wyrażę się dokładniej: można podłączyć ALE NIE MA TAKIEJ MOŻLIWOŚCI I TAKIEGO PROGRAMU ABY CZUJNIK TEN ZADZIAŁAŁ Z PLC2011A0. Co automatycznie oznacza, że nie ma możliwości aby na wyświetlaczu telefonu, PC czy tabletu podawana była np. temperatura.
Są czujniki PLC, które mają wejścia analogowe i można do nich podłączyć czujnik temperatury, ale programowanie ich, niewspominający o wizualizacji na tablecie, to wyższa szkoła jazdy i do przeczytania i zrozumienia przynajmniej jedna 200 stronicowa książka napisana dość dziwnym językiem, bo technicznym.

PS.
*Ciekawe jaka jest kara dla forumowicza wprowadzającego innych użytkowników w błąd, poprzez podawanie błędnych rozwiązań wynikających z kompletnej ignorancji?*

----------


## ohnsorge1982

A co do ogólnego sensu twojej wypowiedzi to się zgadzam. Dom na PLC da się zrobić, ale trzeba mieć wiedzę, czas i pieniądze. Drzwi też można wyważyć, ale po co skoro można użyć klucza. Ja jako leń (i instalator) używam tylko gotowych systemów, choć jak wspomniałem sam w domu mam Schneider-owskiego Twido

----------


## odaro

A ja mam konkretne pytanie kto z szanownych instalatorów zainstalował elektrozawór na gaz ziemny w swojej inteligentnej instalacji i jak to zrobił.

----------


## ohnsorge1982

Ja dobierałem, instalowała osoba mająca uprawnienia energetyczne, a ja podłączyłem elektrycznie. A co konkretnie cię interesuje? Tu masz wątek o elektrozaworach gazu

----------


## odaro

> Ja dobierałem, instalowała osoba mająca uprawnienia energetyczne, a ja podłączyłem elektrycznie. A co konkretnie cię interesuje? Tu masz wątek o elektrozaworach gazu



Np to że zawór można otworzyć tylko ręcznie i teraz mamy taką oto sytuację jesteśmy na nartach w Alpach przez fałszywy alarm został odcięty gaz przez elektrozawór czyli instalacja CO nie grzeje czyli zamarzają nam grzejniki.  Ale żeby włączyć taki elektrozawór muszę wrócić z Włoch gdzie byłem na nartach i zrobić to ręcznie.  

Czy w takiej sytuacji jest sens montowania takich rozwiązań.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

A co zrobisz będąc na nartach w Alpach, jak dostaniesz informację, że czujka gazu wykryła gaz (i nie masz jak zweryfikować, czy to fałszywy, czy prawdziwy alarm)?
Uważam, że lepiej mieć taki elektrozawór bez możliwości zdalnego otwarcia, niż go nie mieć...

----------


## odaro

> A co zrobisz będąc na nartach w Alpach, jak dostaniesz informację, że czujka gazu wykryła gaz (i nie masz jak zweryfikować, czy to fałszywy, czy prawdziwy alarm)?
> Uważam, że lepiej mieć taki elektrozawór bez możliwości zdalnego otwarcia, niż go nie mieć...


A montowałeś takie elektrozawory?

A gdzie w instalacji powinien być taki elektrozawór jak ktoś ma gaz  w kotłowni i w kuchni

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Nie montowałem, bo nie jestem gazownikiem. Ja te zawory tylko podłączam  :smile: 
Jeśli do domu gaz wchodzi osobno w te dwa miejsca, to zawory powinny być dwa.

----------


## odaro

> Nie montowałem, bo nie jestem gazownikiem. Ja te zawory tylko podłączam 
> Jeśli do domu gaz wchodzi osobno w te dwa miejsca, to zawory powinny być dwa.


Na instalację gazową trzeba mieć projekt 

Czy tak bez projektu można sobie montować elektrozawór co na to Nadzór budowlany i gazownictwo?

----------


## _ZBYCH_

To pytanie do gazownika, a nie elektronika  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> To pytanie do gazownika, a nie elektronika



No właśnie a gazownicy wogóle nie chcą słyszeć o jakiś elektrozaworach

----------


## ohnsorge1982

Systemy detekcji gazu i pożaru są systemami które w obiektach gdzie są wymagane przez przepisy ppoż wymagają każdorazowego potwierdzenia alarmu. Nie wolno ich kasować bez sprawdzenia przyczyny ich powstania. Czujka alarmuje zazwyczaj po przekroczeniu progu 20% DGW (Dolnej Granicy Wybuchowości). W rzeczywistości ilość ta jest naprawdę spora i rzadko się zdarza aby czujnik pelisterowy zamontowany w czujce tak mocno się rozkalibrował (no chyba że ma kilka dobrych lat). Dlatego wszystkie czujki ppoż jak i detekcji gazu w obiektach gdzie systemy te są wymagane muszą być sprawdzane raz w roku. Jeżeli chcesz unknąć niemiłych niespodzianek na wyjazdach (choć myślę że przykład tu podany został wymyślony jako jakaś hipotetyczna sytuacja) zleć co jakiś czas sprawdzenie profesjonaliście.
Ja oprócz montaży systemów posiadam gazy kalibracyjne na CO i metan, więc bez problemu jestem w stanie sprawdzić czy urządzenie działa prawidłowo.



> A montowałeś takie elektrozawory?
> 
> A gdzie w instalacji powinien być taki elektrozawór jak ktoś ma gaz  w kotłowni i w kuchni


Zawór taki montuje się w miejsce zwykłego głównego wyłącznika gazu na elewacji budynku. Jeżeli do budynku wchodzi kilka osobnych gazociągów to montujemy na każdym z osobna.




> Na instalację gazową trzeba mieć projekt 
> 
> Czy tak bez projektu można sobie montować elektrozawór co na to Nadzór budowlany i gazownictwo?


Co za problem kiedy firma zewnętrzna z uprawnieniami robi tobie projekt poinformować projektanta że oprócz zaworu ręcznego ma dodać jeszcze zawór automatyczny. Z tego co wiem nie można zrezygnować z ręcznego głównego wyłącznika gazu, ale można za nim zamontować automat. Gazownia (a właściwie spółka gazownicza) podbija cie ten projekt i tyle.




> No właśnie a gazownicy wogóle nie chcą słyszeć o jakiś elektrozaworach


Kto to jest gazownik??? Jeżeli mówisz o pracowniku gazowni to nie ma on nic do tego jeżeli projekt jest zrobiony zgodnie z wymaganiami. Zaznaczam iż instalacja za licznikiem należy do użytkownika i możesz tam zamontować wszystko co jest dopuszczone przepisami pod warunkiem wykonania projektu i jego zatwierdzenia.

Osobiście wykonywałem wiele takich instalacji i nie spotkałem się z żadnymi problemami. Może dlatego że należę do SITPNIG  :smile:

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Dla informacji innych użytkowników nie ma możliwości podłączenia tego czujnika(innego analogowo również). Może wyrażę się dokładniej: można podłączyć ALE NIE MA TAKIEJ MOŻLIWOŚCI I TAKIEGO PROGRAMU ABY CZUJNIK TEN ZADZIAŁAŁ Z PLC2011A0. Co automatycznie oznacza, że nie ma możliwości aby na wyświetlaczu telefonu, PC czy tabletu podawana była np. temperatura.


Ten drugi PLC z literkami B0 ma i termometry i wejścia analogowe i na wyświetlaczu telefonu czy tabletu pokazuje się wszystko jak należy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ten drugi PLC z literkami B0 ma i termometry i wejścia analogowe i na wyświetlaczu telefonu czy tabletu pokazuje się wszystko jak należy.


Owszem, ale o ile wiem macie ten z A0, a ten z B0 jest jeszcze niedostępny na allegro. Zresztą jest on dostępny dopiero od 26.07.2011.
Co nadal nie zmienia faktu, ŻE TO NIE TEN DZIAŁ.
Macie swój temat o PLC, może w końcu zaczniecie tam się udzielać.
PS.
Niedługo na allegro będzie można kupić A0 za bezcen.

----------


## dendrytus

> Fajnie, że systemem można sterować z pozycji telefony komórkowego (w moim przypadku Nokia). *Zauważyłem też oszczędność energii*. Przydatną opcją jest również *możliwość zmierzenia zużycia gazu i wody*. Pozdrawiam.


 Kolejna reklama zadowolonego klienta fibaro

H. Kolman

Zarejestrowany 	17-08-2011
Ostatno aktywny: 	Dzisiaj 13:34
Kluby użytkownik: 	Budowa - wymiana doświadczeń
Mój dom: 	kiedyś zbuduję

----------


## perkolator

> 3. akurat nasze produkty są 100% polskie , uważam że nie jest ważne kto zrobił ale to jakie ma właściwości
> padł dobry przykład z iphonem , zły ? a przecież made in china 
> zachodni chlebek dobry ? a przecież made in germany  
> 4. problem z cennikiem urządzeń jest taki, że systemu IB nie kupuje się w sklepie na sztuki
> każdy budynek ma swoje potrzeby i nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie dowiedzieć się ile dane rozwiązanie będzie kosztować (wycena nic nie kosztuje)


Przecież to wasze "rozwiązanie" to nie żaden system a komputer PC ciągnący 100 czy 200W mocy z gdniazdka z zainstalowanym Linuxem i jakimś programikiem czy skryptami. Tam nie ma żadnej technologii ani urządzeń. Taki komputer się wiesza od czasu do czasu. Są za to kilkuzłotowe przekaźniki wykonawcze odbierające komendy z tego komputera PC.
To nie jest żaden system IB. Jest tak samo dziurawy jak każdy serwer www postawiony gdziekolwiek. Włamać się do takiego systemu czy zapuścić złośliwego wirusa to tylko kwestia czasu.
Z tego powodu homik sprzedaje nie system tylko "rozwiązanie", za te 40 tysięcy złotych tak na prawdę sprzedaje programik na komputer. W sumie to gratuluję przebitki i klientów ...  :Smile:

----------


## autorus

Jak już się kogoś opitala to wypadałoby dla przyzwoitości choć nazwę napisać poprawnie.

----------


## odaro

> Przecież to wasze "rozwiązanie" to nie żaden system a komputer PC ciągnący 100 czy 200W mocy z gdniazdka z zainstalowanym Linuxem i jakimś programikiem czy skryptami. Tam nie ma żadnej technologii ani urządzeń. Taki komputer się wiesza od czasu do czasu. Są za to kilkuzłotowe przekaźniki wykonawcze odbierające komendy z tego komputera PC.
> To nie jest żaden system IB. Jest tak samo dziurawy jak każdy serwer www postawiony gdziekolwiek. Włamać się do takiego systemu czy zapuścić złośliwego wirusa to tylko kwestia czasu.
> Z tego powodu homik sprzedaje nie system tylko "rozwiązanie", za te 40 tysięcy złotych tak na prawdę sprzedaje programik na komputer. W sumie to gratuluję przebitki i klientów ...


Ostry jesteś.

A co sądzisz o systemie Koher to też tylko oprogramowanie czy coś więcej?

----------


## dendrytus

> Ostry jesteś.


On nie jest ostry tylko jest zakompleksionym kompletnym ignorantem.
W jego bredniach nie ma nawet 1 % prawdy.
dodatkowo jego wiedza z elektroniki, IB i techniki komputerowej jest równa ZERO.



> A co sądzisz o systemie Koher to też tylko oprogramowanie czy coś więcej?


Problem w tym, że żadnego z tych systemów nawet na oczy nie widział. O używaniu nie wspomnę.

----------


## homiq

perkolator - masz tak duza wiedze i doswiadczenie, ze ja bym ci nie powierzyl obierania ziemniakow na obiad
trudno mi innaczej komentowac takie bzdury!

----------


## perkolator

> perkolator - masz tak duza wiedze i doswiadczenie, ze ja bym ci nie powierzyl obierania ziemniakow na obiad
> trudno mi innaczej komentowac takie bzdury!


To z czego składa się "rozwiązanie" homiq? Z jakich części składowych? Z czego składa się NEXO czy FIBARO albo PLC wiem i znam ich cenniki.

----------


## perkolator

> perkolator - masz tak duza wiedze i doswiadczenie, ze ja bym ci nie powierzyl obierania ziemniakow na obiad
> trudno mi innaczej komentowac takie bzdury!


Tutaj jest cała dyskusja. http://forum.budujemydom.pl/lofivers...t3896-100.html

Homiq too pecet i tanie przekaźniki w rozdzielni plus drogie przyciski na ścianę.

----------


## dendrytus

> *To z czego składa się "rozwiązanie" homiq*? Z jakich części składowych? Z czego składa się NEXO czy FIBARO albo PLC *wiem* i znam ich cenniki.


To widać



> Przecież to wasze "rozwiązanie" to nie żaden system a *komputer PC ciągnący 100 czy 200W* mocy z gdniazdka *z zainstalowanym Linuxem* i jakimś programikiem czy skryptami. Tam nie ma żadnej technologii ani urządzeń. *Taki komputer się wiesza od czasu do czasu*. Są za to *kilkuzłotowe przekaźniki wykonawcze odbierające komendy z tego komputera PC*.





> To nie jest żaden system IB. Jest tak samo dziurawy jak każdy serwer www postawiony gdziekolwiek. Włamać się do takiego systemu czy zapuścić złośliwego wirusa to tylko kwestia czasu.


To się włam ekspercie. Czekamy. Chętnie poznam techniki zawirusowania Linuxa.



> Tutaj jest cała dyskusja. http://forum.budujemydom.pl/lofivers...t3896-100.html
> Homiq too pecet i tanie przekaźniki w rozdzielni plus drogie przyciski na ścianę.


W którym miejscu tej dyskusji wspominają o tym, że Homiq stoi na PC z linuxem, bo jakoś nie mogą znaleźć.

Tych bredni to naprawdę nie da się czytać. Masz oddzielne dwa wątki. Jeden o PLC, drugi o przekaźniku internetowym, może tam podzielisz się swoimi mądrościami. Od jedenasty dni czekam w jednym z nich na odpowiedź. Może tam podzielisz się swoim doświadczeniem i wiedzą.

----------


## perkolator

> W którym miejscu tej dyskusji wspominają o tym, że Homiq stoi na PC z linuxem, bo jakoś nie mogą znaleźć.


m_f
11.02.2011, 19:24
A ja dziś rozmawiałem na targach w Gliwicach z facetami z homiqa.
Za kompletny system gdzie sterowanie jest ok 40 odbiorników i 60 wejść orientacyjna cena to 10-11kpln
Nie licząc okablowania.
autorushd
11.02.2011, 21:08
CYTAT(m_f @ 11.02.2011, 18:24 ) *
A ja dziś rozmawiałem na targach w Gliwicach z facetami z homiqa.
Za kompletny system gdzie sterowanie jest ok 40 odbiorników i 60 wejść orientacyjna cena to 10-11kpln
Nie licząc okablowania.


Tylko co wchodzi w skład tego? Jak z nimi rozmawiałem na budmie to za 200m2 chcieli 25tys.
m_f
12.02.2011, 00:51
CYTAT(autorushd @ 11.02.2011, 20:08 ) *
Tylko co wchodzi w skład tego? Jak z nimi rozmawiałem na budmie to za 200m2 chcieli 25tys.


Komplet sterowania - czyli serwer (tu się rozczarowałem bo to pecet tyle że na linuxie) plus moduły sterownika do rozdzielni plus oprogramowanie. Fakt że sterowanie z poziomu komputera wygląda ładnie. W cenę nie wliczono okablowania - wszystkie kable trzeba podprowadzić do rozdzielni.

Fajne pstryczki impulsowe mieli - taki zwykły podłużny pstryczek był podzielony na 2 małe kwadraciki.
Jeśli dobrze znalazłem to chyba takie:
http://vimar.net.pl/index.php?p4064,...es-kolor-szary
w ramce można do 3 równolegle zestawić co daje 6 pstryczków. można też mieszać podłużny i te małe podwójne.

----------


## ohnsorge1982

Kolego Dendrytus, jak już ktoś wcześniej wspomniał, również i ja zaczynam myśleć iż jesteś pracownikiem lub instalatorem firmy Homiq, bo naprawdę zaciekle bronisz tego producenta. Ja do was nic nie mam bo wasza oferta jest bardzo podobna do Nexo (którego ja jestem przedstawicielem) poza tym działamy na tym samym rynku  :smile:  Uważam że konkurencję należy szanować i poznać ich technologię (no chyba że mówimy o Fibaro  :smile:  bo to są oszuści i tylko psują rynek)

----------


## autorus

fibaro psuje rynek? Można rozwinąć. 

Ogólnie nie przeszkadza mi że  między sobą się sprzeczacie, nawet to zdrowe   :smile:  Ale chamstwa nie lubię.

----------


## perkolator

> (no chyba że mówimy o Fibaro  bo to są oszuści i tylko psują rynek)


Homiq to też oszuści, jak większość firm, które ukrywają przed klientem właściwości produktu lub małym drukiem wprowadzają niekorzystne zapisy w umowach. Rzetelna firma udziela informacji z czego składa się produkt lub usługa i ile ona kosztuje, czyli kosztorys. Korzystanie z PC-ta jako sterownika to dyskwalifikacja. 
Co z konserwacją linuxa i wentylatorów? Pecet nie jest urządzeniem do ciągłej pracy, przynajmniej taki.
Podłączanie komputera przy pomocy dziesiątek kabli do rozdzielni 400V ? Zwariowali ? Prawdopodobnie Homiq wykorzystuje karty przekaźnikowe albo coś w tym stylu, bo topologia gwiazdy plus pecet na to wskazują. Tak naprawdę to sprzedają stronę internetową na komputerze z linuxem, może jakoś skompilowaną - złośliwie, aby użytkownik musiał płacić za wszystkie zmiany funkcjonalności. Tego do końca nie wiemy, bo nie chcą powiedzieć.
Ja wchodzą w PLC i nie zamierzam wydać na to wiecej niż kilka tysiecy. Za software kilkadziesiąt tysiecy? Oszalei?
Fibaro jakie jest takie jest ale nie ściemnia tak jak Homiq. Nexwell - nie pasuje mi, bo te ich moduliki ciągną prąd i wszystko kosztuje po kilka stówek.
PLC robi dokładnie to samo.

----------


## homiq

> Homiq to też oszuści, jak większość firm, które ukrywają przed klientem właściwości produktu lub małym drukiem wprowadzają niekorzystne zapisy w umowach. Rzetelna firma udziela informacji z czego składa się produkt lub usługa i ile ona kosztuje, czyli kosztorys. Korzystanie z PC-ta jako sterownika to dyskwalifikacja. 
> Co z konserwacją linuxa i wentylatorów? Pecet nie jest urządzeniem do ciągłej pracy, przynajmniej taki.
> Podłączanie komputera przy pomocy dziesiątek kabli do rozdzielni 400V ? Zwariowali ? Prawdopodobnie Homiq wykorzystuje karty przekaźnikowe albo coś w tym stylu, bo topologia gwiazdy plus pecet na to wskazują. Tak naprawdę to sprzedają stronę internetową na komputerze z linuxem, może jakoś skompilowaną - złośliwie, aby użytkownik musiał płacić za wszystkie zmiany funkcjonalności. Tego do końca nie wiemy, bo nie chcą powiedzieć.
> Ja wchodzą w PLC i nie zamierzam wydać na to wiecej niż kilka tysiecy. Za software kilkadziesiąt tysiecy? Oszalei?
> Fibaro jakie jest takie jest ale nie ściemnia tak jak Homiq. Nexwell - nie pasuje mi, bo te ich moduliki ciągną prąd i wszystko kosztuje po kilka stówek.
> PLC robi dokładnie to samo.


na twoim miejscu raczej bym uwazal z takimi uwagami bo forum do konca anonimowe nie jest a wypowiedz "oszusci" moze skonczyc sie dla ciebie procesem
masz prawo do swojego zdania ale to przesada!
nic nie wiesz o naszym sytemie i opierasz sie na domyslach
pewnie ktos ci podziekowal za oferte z ktorej wszystko wiedzial :
- 1x modul plc 2235
- 2x przekaznik rp234
- 30x kabelek
- 1x wizualizacja na zamowienie
i wybral nasza, bo my gwarantujemy klientowi funkcjonalnosc i realizacje jego oczekiwan a nie liste enigmatycznych urzadzen

watek schodzi na psy bo z merytorycznych wskazowek udziela sie tu grono sprzedawcow, ktorzy widocznie nie maja co robic 
i pisza bzdury zamiast podzielic sie wiedza

lepiej byscie napisali cos o ciekawych realizacjach

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie. To ja mam pytanie odnośnie funkcjonalności. 

- Chciałbym aby system mi obsługiwał zliczanie pobranej energii z 3 faz   ( statystyki)
- Pobór wody (statystyki)
- informacja o awarii pompy obiegowej. Czytałem na forum ze da się to zrobić. 

Jak to jest realizowane w waszych systemach?

----------


## dendrytus

> Kolego Dendrytus, jak już ktoś wcześniej wspomniał, również i ja zaczynam myśleć iż jesteś pracownikiem lub instalatorem firmy Homiq, bo naprawdę zaciekle bronisz tego producenta.


Masz jakiś problem ze zrozumieniem przeczytanego tekstu. Jestem instalatorem KNX/EIB. Preferuję osprzęt firmy  GIRA.
A moje posty na ogół walczą dyletantami, miejskimi legendami i bzdurami ignorantów



> Uważam że konkurencję należy szanować i poznać ich technologię (no chyba że mówimy o Fibaro  bo to są oszuści i tylko psują rynek)


Psują rynek? Jak nowa skoda może popsuć rynek BMW czy Porsche?




> Homiq to też oszuści, jak większość firm, które ukrywają przed klientem właściwości produktu lub małym drukiem wprowadzają niekorzystne zapisy w umowach. Rzetelna firma udziela informacji z czego składa się produkt lub usługa i ile ona kosztuje, czyli kosztorys.


Bodajże Edisona poproszono o usunięcie pewnej usterki związanej z wibracjami turbiny w elektrowni. Usterka była na tyle poważna, że przez kilka tygodni nikt nie potrafił jej usunąć. Edison po kilku próbach i kilku godzinach obliczeń narysował na turbinie krzyżyk i uderzył młotkiem. Za całość zażądał 10 000$. Poproszono go, aby wyszczególnił na rachunku skąd wzięła się taka suma. Edison wystawił rachunek na którym było:
1. uderzenie młotkiem - 1 $
2. gdzie uderzyć młotkiem - 9 999 $
3. Razem                           10 000$

Gó*no cię obchodzi jakie mam rabaty i gdzie się zaopatruję.

Chcesz sobie zrobić dom na PLc to sobie go zrób. Masz od tego dwa tematy.
 TEN JEST O GOTOWYCH SYSTEMACH W DOBREJ CENIE.
Nikogo nie obchodzi  na czym sobie zrobisz dom.

----------


## inwestoreq

Buduję nawet ciekawą instalację inteligentnego domu. Na razie jeszcze nie mam osprzętu ale chcę zamknąć sprawy kabloteki w skrzynkach. Jeszcze nie wiem czy zlecę system czy będę robił sam z przysłowiowym szwagrem. Wszystko zależy od ceny i co w zamian dostanę. Poradźcie mi proszę czy o czymś nie zapomniałem przy robieniu tych skrzynek? Skrzynki elektryczne są obok skrzynek z cienkimi kablami. Wszystko jest w zasięgu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Poradźcie mi proszę czy o czymś nie zapomniałem przy robieniu tych skrzynek?


 O szynach 35mm.
Tak powinno to mniej więcej wyglądać

----------


## ohnsorge1982

> - Chciałbym aby system mi obsługiwał zliczanie pobranej energii z 3 faz   ( statystyki)


Na NEXO nie uzyskasz statystyk. Możesz zrobić jedynie wskazanie w systemie bieżącego zużycia oraz aktualnej przybliżonej wartości rachunku za prąd. Wykonuje się to w następujący sposób. Montujesz licznik elektroniczny z wyjściem impulsowym np. 1 impuls=1kWh. Następnie system zlicza impulsy i pokazuje ich aktualną ilość (wskazanie bieżącego zużycia w kWh - dokładnie) lub dodatkowo przemnaża przez stałą wartość (wskazanie bieżącego zużycia w PLN - wartość przybliżona)




> - Pobór wody (statystyki)


Podobnie jak prąd tylko tu licznik wody z wyjściem impulsowym.




> - informacja o awarii pompy obiegowej. Czytałem na forum ze da się to zrobić.


Jeżeli sprawa dotyczy zwykłej pompy to z niej nie wyczytasz wprost o awarii. Chyba że awarię uzależnisz od poboru prądu przez pompę. NEXO posiada wejścia analogowe do których możesz podłączyć przekładnik prądowy zamontowany na kablach zasilających pompę. Następnie definiujesz zakres prądów który wskazuje na pracę normalną (wynika z minimalnego i maksymalnego poboru prądu przez pompę). Wszystko pozostałe to awaria.
Innym rozwiązaniem jest montaż czujnika przepływu. W momencie uszkodzenia pompy daje on impuls do systemu z informacją o uszkodzeniu pompy (pod warunkiem że system w tym czasie sam nie wyłączył pompy np. na podstawie harmonogramu lub innego warunku)

Ciekawe dlaczego nikt wcześniej nic nie napisał na ten temat tylko dalej się "opluwają" na wzajem.  :smile:

----------


## perkolator

> Ciekawe dlaczego nikt wcześniej nic nie napisał na ten temat tylko dalej się "opluwają" na wzajem.


No bo NEXO drogi czy tani jak dla kogo ale to jednak gotowy system. Nie to co hohsztapler homiq sprzedający program na linuxa napisany w perlu i php za kilkadziesiąt tysięcy złotych  :Smile:  To jest właśnie powodem niechęci homiqa do ujawnienia z czego składa się ich "rozwiązanie". Nie dawajcie się ludzie naciągać.

----------


## odaro

> O szynach 35mm.
> Tak powinno to mniej więcej wyglądać



Dendrytus to są zdjęcia rozdzielnic wykonanych samodzielnie przez Ciebie?


Ja też w końcu muszę zrobić rozdzielnicę.

Mam już kupione 4 rodzielnice natynkowe do połączenia szeregowego i w pionie.  W sumie wyjdzie z tego rozdzielnica 200m szeroka i 232cm wysoka 

Jak należy taką rozdzielnicę zaplanować jak ja samych przewodów elektrycznych ma 250 sztuk do wprowadzenia o ilości przewodów niskonapięciowych to lepiej nie będę pisał. 

Czy w swoich rozdzielnicach stosowałeś zugi???

----------


## inwestoreq

> O szynach 35mm.
> Tak powinno to mniej więcej wyglądać


Ślicznie wykonane, gratuluję ci wspaniałej pracy i samozaparcia w tym finezyjnym łączeniu  :Smile: 
Widzę tam grupy:  wyłącznik różnicówkę i obok bezpiecznik S i za tym kilka przekaźników bistabilnych. Czym są te łącznice pomiędzy grupami przekaźników - te z takimi kolorowymi guzikami? Co tym wszystkim steruje? Czy mógłbyś nazwać poszczególne pudełka w tej szafie poza bezpiecznikami, przekaźnikami bistabilnymi i różnicówkami?
Dziękuję z wyprzedzeniem za odpowiedz  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Dendrytus to są zdjęcia rozdzielnic wykonanych samodzielnie przez Ciebie?


Nie. Moje są bardzo podobne. 
Nie daję swoich zdjęć, ponieważ chcę zachować anonimowość, a dodatkowo nie uważam za właściwe reklamowanie własnej firmy na forach.



> Mam już kupione 4 rodzielnice natynkowe do połączenia szeregowego i w pionie.  W sumie wyjdzie z tego rozdzielnica 200m szeroka i 232cm wysoka


To tak naprawdę niewiele mówi. Lepiej podaj liczbę modułów i dodatkowo głębokość.



> Jak należy taką rozdzielnicę zaplanować jak ja samych przewodów elektrycznych ma 250 sztuk do wprowadzenia o ilości przewodów niskonapięciowych to lepiej nie będę pisał.


Temat rzeka. Generalnie opisy i oznaczenia. Warto zakupić albo małą drukarkę do oznaczeń albo gotowe opisy.
Ja używam takiej

ale każda do etykiet będzie dobra. Bez opisów po zszyciu kabli, jakakolwiek modyfikacja to masakra. Warto też zaopatrzyć się w zaciskarkę tulejek na linkę



> Czy w swoich rozdzielnicach stosowałeś zugi???


Tak, żeby nie powiedzieć jest to oczywistą oczywistością.
Stosuję też wago (oryginalne)
http://www.wago.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID...sl/plk-282.htm



> Ślicznie wykonane, gratuluję ci wspaniałej pracy i samozaparcia w tym finezyjnym łączeniu


Jak już wspomniałem nie są moje, ale starałem się znaleźć zdjęcie najbardziej zbliżone do moich.



> Widzę tam grupy:  wyłącznik różnicówkę i obok bezpiecznik S i za tym kilka przekaźników bistabilnych. Czym są te łącznice pomiędzy grupami przekaźników - te z takimi kolorowymi guzikami? Co tym wszystkim steruje? Czy mógłbyś nazwać poszczególne pudełka w tej szafie poza bezpiecznikami, przekaźnikami bistabilnymi i różnicówkami?
> Dziękuję z wyprzedzeniem za odpowiedz


Niestety nie wiem o które ci chodzi. Najprawdopodobniej są to zespoły złączek

 lub jakieś podobne
 Zdjęcia są przykładowe ze strony iqhome

----------


## autorus

Widzę że temat staje się merytoryczny, to super   :smile: 

To ja mam pytanko odnośnie opisów bo wiadomo do jednego domku kupowanie drukarki to przegięcie. Skąd wziąć takie gotowe oznaczenia na kable? Swego czasu szukałem i jakoś kiepsko mi szło.

Choć teraz zerknąłem http://allegro.pl/przemyslowa-drukar...775207597.html i cena nie  zwala z nóg.

----------


## dendrytus

> To ja mam pytanko odnośnie opisów bo wiadomo do jednego domku kupowanie drukarki to przegięcie. 
> Choć teraz zerknąłem http://allegro.pl/przemyslowa-drukar...775207597.html i cena nie  zwala z nóg.


Niezupełnie, można znaleźć jeszcze prostsze modele. Taśmy są stosunkowo drogie jak na ilość wydruków, ale wydruki są praktycznie niezniszczalne i można sobie wiele rzeczy świetnie opisać.
http://allegro.pl/drukarka-etykiet-d...775671900.html
http://allegro.pl/drukarka-etykiet-b...789699746.html



> Skąd wziąć takie gotowe oznaczenia na kable? Swego czasu szukałem i jakoś kiepsko mi szło.


http://allegro.pl/oznaczniki-opc-30-...779949360.html
http://allegro.pl/oznaczniki-kablowe...778669018.html
http://allegro.pl/oznaczniki-kabli-0...789418307.html
http://allegro.pl/oznaczniki-omz-1-8...779949133.html

----------


## autorus

Dziękuję bardzo kolega , tego mi było trzeba  :smile:

----------


## inwestoreq

> Niestety nie wiem o które ci chodzi. Najprawdopodobniej są to zespoły złączek
>  Zdjęcia są przykładowe ze strony iqhome


Gdzie jest w takim razie elektronika w prezentowanej przez Ciebie szafie sterowniczej ? Jak nazywa się system w jakim jest to wykonane? Różnicówki i przekaźniki mogą przecież pochodzić niekoniecznie od Moelera.

Drugie pytanie. Nie jest to system oparty na magistrali prawda? Wszystkie przewody są wysterowywane z tej szafy, bo gdyby była to magistrala to przekaźniki byś zamontował w puszkach. Czy sie mylę?

----------


## dendrytus

> Gdzie jest w takim razie elektronika w prezentowanej przez Ciebie szafie sterowniczej ? Jak nazywa się system w jakim jest to wykonane? Różnicówki i przekaźniki mogą przecież pochodzić niekoniecznie od Moelera.
> 
> Drugie pytanie. Nie jest to system oparty na magistrali prawda? Wszystkie przewody są wysterowywane z tej szafy, bo gdyby była to magistrala to przekaźniki byś zamontował w puszkach. Czy sie mylę?


NIEMAM BLADEGO POJĘCIA. Przecież wyraźnie napisałem



> Nie. Moje są bardzo podobne. 
> Nie daję swoich zdjęć, ponieważ chcę zachować anonimowość, a dodatkowo nie uważam za właściwe reklamowanie własnej firmy na forach.
> .................
> Jak już wspomniałem nie są moje, ale starałem się znaleźć zdjęcie najbardziej zbliżone do moich.
> 
> .................
>  Zdjęcia są przykładowe ze strony iqhome


Nie ma znaczenie czy jest to system magistralny czy "autorski". W obu przypadkach przekaźniki montowane są w szafie lub w puszkach.

----------


## perkolator

Na dole tego zdjęcia jest ogromniasty PLC. To te panele z których wychodzi kilkaset kabli. One sterują przekaźnikami bistabilnymi w tej szafie. Prawdopodobnie są to wyjścia PLC z otwartymi kolektorami, a przekaźniki są na 12 lub 24V
Nie ma co - ten właściciel ma fantazję. 97 przekaźników, kilkanaście różnicówek i bezpieczników.
Właściciel będzie sterował każdym gniazdem elektrycznym i każdą żarówką. Pytanie tylko po co aż takie to wielkie ?  :Smile:

----------


## autorus

To że będzie sterował każdym gniazdkiem i każdą żarówką to mi się akurat podoba. Tylko po co to takie wielkie ?  :smile: 

No i czekam na nowy nabytek  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> Na dole tego zdjęcia jest ogromniasty PLC. To te panele z których wychodzi kilkaset kabli. One sterują przekaźnikami bistabilnymi w tej szafie. Prawdopodobnie są to wyjścia PLC z otwartymi kolektorami, a przekaźniki są na 12 lub 24V
> Nie ma co - ten właściciel ma fantazję. 97 przekaźników, kilkanaście różnicówek i bezpieczników.
> Właściciel będzie sterował każdym gniazdem elektrycznym i każdą żarówką. Pytanie tylko po co aż takie to wielkie ?


Ale co wielkie?

----------


## odaro

> To że będzie sterował każdym gniazdkiem i każdą żarówką to mi się akurat podoba. Tylko po co to takie wielkie ? 
> 
> No i czekam na nowy nabytek


Daj znać jak już go dostaniesz czy warto w niego inwestować?

----------


## autorus

Spox, przyjdzie pewnie jutro. Chciałem kupić droższy ale nie wiem czy to ma sens. Do wszystkich są takie same kasetki z taśmą czyli jakość wydruków będzie taka sama. Różnią się pamięcią akumulatorem, oprogramowaniem itp

----------


## homiq

> Dokładnie. To ja mam pytanie odnośnie funkcjonalności. 
> 
> - Chciałbym aby system mi obsługiwał zliczanie pobranej energii z 3 faz   ( statystyki)
> - Pobór wody (statystyki)
> - informacja o awarii pompy obiegowej. Czytałem na forum ze da się to zrobić. 
> 
> Jak to jest realizowane w waszych systemach?


Jeżeli chodzi o liczniki :
PRAKTYKA :
funkcjonalność bezsensowna w domu jednorodzinnym :
a) nudzi się po kilku tygodniach, ponieważ i tak dochodzi się do prostych wniosków skąd bierze się zużycie (to wiadomo na oko) a zmiana trybu życia dla generowania oszczędności to fikcja (nie zobaczysz większych różnic jak 10pln w rachunku), chyba że będzie okres wakacyjny i wtedy zużycie trochę spada a to jest przecież logiczne
b) duże zużycie związane jest z ogrzewaniem a to z kolei głównie z temperaturą zewnętrzną na którą i tak nie mamy wpływu wniosek :
zimno = duże zużycie   ciepło - małe  , pytanie co Ci da precyzyjniejsza informacja skoro i tak nic nie zmienisz ?  
c) orientacyjny rachunek można raz na 2 miesiące wywnioskować z odczytu licznika (to nic nie kosztuje)

TECHNIKA :
funkcja jak najbardziej możliwa, wymagane wejście impulsowe homiq-a + licznik 3-fazowy z wyjściem impulsowym (to samo dotyczy się licznika wody / gazu)
a) rozwiązanie kosztowne (porządne liczniki kosztują)
b) wskazania zabierają miejsce w interfejsie (skoro będą niepotrzebne to trzeba sobie zdawać sprawę, że im więcej rzeczy i możliwości tym mniejsza intuicyjność dla funkcji codziennych)

informacja o awarii pompy obiegowej :

PRAKTYKA :
według mnie uruchomienie tej funkcji ze względu na koszt/efekt nie ma większego sensu   
zakładam sytuację godz. 2 w nocy, dostajesz info, że pompa nie działa, co robisz ? jaka gotowość ekipy serwisowej ?
tu chodzi o czas w którym zorientujesz się, że jest awaria a to w przypadku problemów z ogrzewaniem da się odczuć na własnej skórze w stosunkowo krótkim czasie a na reakcję serwisu i tak z reguły trochę się czeka

TECHNIKA :
rozwiązanie banalne
wejście homiq-a + wyjście alarmowe z pompy (droższe modele mają coś takiego), przepływomierz albo dwa czujniki temperatury przed i za pompą 

Podsumowując każda z tych funkcji od strony systemowej (HOMIQ) to grosze. Trzeba się*jednak liczyć z koniecznością zakupu sprzętu dodatkowego, który już tani nie jest i aby zrealizować te funkcje trzeba przeznaczyć budżet na poziomie 2-3tyś i jak na możliwy efekt to zdecydowanie inwestycja nie trafiona.
Natomiast jeżeli pewne urządzenia w standardzie mają wyjścia alarmowe (piec, rekuperator, pompa - czasem się to zdarza) to wtedy oczywiście warto to wykorzystać i możemy zrobić automatycznie przekierowanie komunikatu o awarii na dany adres mailowy (czyli zgłoszenie jest już przekazane do serwisanta bez naszego pośrednictwa wtedy całość nabiera innego wymiaru). 


DRUKARKA / OPIS ROZDZIELNI
tu należy zwrócić uwagę na koszt tasiemek a nie drukarki (sytuacja jak przy drukarkach do komputera - tusz droższy niż drukarka  :sad:  )
najtańsze tasiemki nie nadają się do okablowania bo zrolowane rozkleją się po paru miesiącach i mało, że opisu brak to jeszcze bałagan w rozdzielnicy
trzeba stosować tasiemki celulozowe albo termokurczliwe, one już trochę kosztują
dodam, że każde urządzenie ma minimalny chwyt po wydrukowaniu (do cięcia) i chcąc nie chcąc traci się z każdej tasiemki sporo centymetrów 
(tu warto zapuszczać wydruk seryjny i ciąć całość nożyczkami)
zasadniczo to dobre urządzenie do zrobienia naklejek frontowych opisujących rozdzielnię

co do opisu przewodów to są one wpinane do zugów i idą od 1 do ....
w ten sposób precyzyjnie wiemy co jest gdzie  (dla ułatwienia można sobie zaznaczyć co 10 zug)
do tego polecam takie nakładki z numerkami legranda, zapina je się bezpośrednio na zug lub przewód

kartka z precyzyjnym opisem jest bezwzględnie najważniejsza (po 3 latach oznaczenie typu gn.syp / o.łaź3 nie będzie już takie oczywiste)

Perkolator - czy ty jesteś normalny?   krytykujesz rzeczy o których nie masz pojęcia... na czym się jeszcze znasz? pewnie na wszystkim...  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## autorus

A to koledzy z forum www.plc-home.pl  znaleźli łatwiejszy sposób sprawdzania pompy co, czy działa czy nie  :smile:  

Ze tak zacytuję:

"Odkryłem że kontaktron przyłożony do pompy przewodzi prąd są to impulsy ale gdy zastosujemy funkcję  83 to mamy prędkość i teraz wystarczy d>0 i wiemy czy faktycznie pompa się obraca. "

http://plc-home.pl/forum/pompa-co-ja...la-t184.0.html

Autorus

----------


## homiq

> A to koledzy z forum www.plc-home.pl  znaleźli łatwiejszy sposób sprawdzania pompy co, czy działa czy nie  
> 
> Ze tak zacytuję:
> 
> "Odkryłem że kontaktron przyłożony do pompy przewodzi prąd są to impulsy ale gdy zastosujemy funkcję  83 to mamy prędkość i teraz wystarczy d>0 i wiemy czy faktycznie pompa się obraca. "
> 
> http://plc-home.pl/forum/pompa-co-ja...la-t184.0.html
> 
> Autorus


ciekawe rozwiązanie
pytanie na ile trwałe, stabilne i uniwersalne (różne obudowy pomp, sposób montażu itd.)

----------


## autorus

> Daj znać jak już go dostaniesz czy warto w niego inwestować?


No to jestem po 15 min zabawy. Spox   :smile:  Ogólnie intuicyjna zabawka, jeszcze muszę poszukać jak się robi wydruki w dwóch wierszach. 
Jest funkcja podglądu i od razu podaje ile taśmy weźmie w mm. 

Najgorsze z tego to ta taśma a konkretnie jej rozklejanie, bo wychodzi pięknie pasek, odcina się urządzeniem. Ale potem biały papier trzeba ściągnąć żeby odsłonić warstwę klejącą. Kiszka trochę, ciężko to zrobić. 

Do zastosowań do pracy to bym zakupił najwyższy model, ale do majsterkowania idealne  :smile:

----------


## xtea

> A to koledzy z forum www.plc-home.pl 
> 
> Autorus


Co do liczników prądu to od miesięcy mam instalację inteligentnego domu wykonaną na Chińskich przekaźnikach PLC z Allegro. Cały koszt to może 5000zł, a nie kilkadziesiąt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7U4L0WeOg

i zdjęcia

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...5&d=1298541240
http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...6&d=1298541298

Teraz mam już wszystko pięknie wykończone. Zrobię jakieś zdjęcia w przypływie natchnienia.

----------


## dendrytus

> Co do liczników prądu to od miesięcy mam instalację inteligentnego domu wykonaną na Chińskich przekaźnikach PLC z Allegro. Cały koszt to może 5000zł, a nie kilkadziesiąt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7U4L0WeOg
> 
> i zdjęcia
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...5&d=1298541240
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...6&d=1298541298
> 
> Teraz mam już wszystko pięknie wykończone. Zrobię jakieś zdjęcia w przypływie natchnienia.


 Może lepiej napisz jakie oszczędności przyniosła ci inwestycja w liczniki energii. Widzę 4 sztuki po około 160 zł co daje około 640 zł. Za tę sumę można kupić około 1231 kWh (1 kWh=52gr)

----------


## xtea

> Może lepiej napisz jakie oszczędności przyniosła ci inwestycja w liczniki energii. Widzę 4 sztuki po około 160 zł co daje około 640 zł. Za tę sumę można kupić około 1231 kWh (1 kWh=52gr)


Kupiłem je na alledrogo po 60 zeta za sztuke. Razem 240. Za prąd mam w zimie miesięcznie około 1500zł, miałem jak miałem pompę ciepła. Już jej nie mam i liczniki mi nie będą potrzebne. Chciałem się upewnić ile zjada to g. prądu. Doszedłem do wniosku, że pompa ciepła to pic na wodę. COP może i pokazywała dobry ale teoretyczny,

----------


## ohnsorge1982

A ja mam pytanie. Potrzebuję zawór grzejnikowy (głowicę termostatyczną) zasilany bateryjnie ze stykiem sterującym. Styk miałby za zadanie wyłączać ogrzewanie. Np kiedy styk jest zwarty to głowica zamyka przepływ, kiedy jest rozwarty działa jak normalny termostat (z temp. zadaną przez użytkownika za pomocą pokrętła głowicy). Znacie coś takiego?

----------


## r4v

> Np kiedy styk jest zwarty to głowica zamyka przepływ, kiedy jest rozwarty działa jak normalny termostat (z temp. zadaną przez użytkownika za pomocą pokrętła głowicy). Znacie coś takiego?


A nie wystarczy zwykły elektrozawór na dolocie do grzejnika?

----------


## autorus

> Kupiłem je na alledrogo po 60 zeta za sztuke. Razem 240. Za prąd mam w zimie miesięcznie około 1500zł, miałem jak miałem pompę ciepła. Już jej nie mam i liczniki mi nie będą potrzebne. Chciałem się upewnić ile zjada to g. prądu. Doszedłem do wniosku, że pompa ciepła to pic na wodę. COP może i pokazywała dobry ale teoretyczny,


Może byś ,rozwinął wątek o PC. Nie słyszałem aby ktoś zrezygnował.

----------


## dendrytus

> Może byś ,rozwinął wątek o PC. Nie słyszałem aby ktoś zrezygnował.


jakieś 3 tygodnie temu odłączałem PC w domu o powierzchni około 150 m. To co zaoszczędził na cieple, wydała na prąd.
Generalnie w domach o powierzchni poniżej 300 m Pc jest raczej bez sensu.

----------


## ohnsorge1982

> A nie wystarczy zwykły elektrozawór na dolocie do grzejnika?


Może być a znasz jakiś zasilany z baterii  :smile: 
Głowice termostatyczne nie potrzebują tyle energii aby zamykać i otwierać przepływ (realizowane jest to za pomocą dobrodziejstwa zasad fizyki i rozprężania się cieczy która oddziaływuje na zawór). Słyszałem że są takie urządzenia i działają na zasadzie podgrzania delikatnie czujnika w głowicy. Ale nie mogę niczego takiego znaleźć a nie mam jak dociągnąć kabli zasilających.

----------


## xtea

> Może byś ,rozwinął wątek o PC. Nie słyszałem aby ktoś zrezygnował.


EEEE to się nie opłaca. Pompa ciepła to przepłacona fanaberia. Koszt początkowy i później koszty eksploatacji, przeglądów, małych czy większych napraw to wydatek większy niż palenie LPG pomnożone przez 1.5.
Warunki gwarancji są takie, że ich finansowo nie przeskoczysz. Jak kończy się trzyletnia gwarancja to zaczynają się drobne usterki jak ze wszystkim. Koszty części sa niebotyczne. Obowiązuje w branży zmowa cenowa i reglamentacja części zamiennych tylko dla serwisantów.
Odradzam pompe ciepła każdemu. Kupić kociołek 2 funkcyjny za małe pieniążki i palić gazem.
Tak samo jest z gotowymi systemami inteligentnego domu. Technika się zmienia, a jak się związać z jednym drogim systemem to tylko później będziesz płakał. PLC zawsze wywalisz i kupisz inny, nowszy model. Instalacja IB na PLC nie przekroczy 5000zł czyli tyle ile piec kondensacyjny. Raz na ileś lat i tak trzeba wymienić. A jak kupisz jeden z gotowych systemów z tego wątku to będziesz już tylko ich niewolnikiem, wystrychną cię na dudka. Nie sprzeczam się jaki PLC, jaki komu pasuje. Mnie akurat chińskie się spodobały ze względu na bezpieczeństwo transmisji i software ale nie każdemu jest to potrzebne. Może sobie zrobić na fateku, a newralgiczne obwody jak otwieranie drzwi na jednym z tych PLC2011. Resztę można zrobić na Simaticach, na czymkolwiek byle nie płacić wygórowanych cen za "gotowy system w dobrej cenie", bo sam widzisz jak odpisują. Zadzwoń osobiście i zapytaj to zobaczysz krętactwa. Chcą przyjść i sprawdzić jaki masz samochód w garażu i tak ustalic cenę  :Smile:

----------


## autorus

kolego mniej populizmu My tu na forum argumentów twardych potrzebujemy a nie wywodów polonistycznych.

----------


## xtea

> kolego mniej populizmu My tu na forum argumentów twardych potrzebujemy a nie wywodów polonistycznych.


Prosta sprawa. Po gwarancji, czujnik temperatury jedyny pasujący w dziurę, o znanej tylko producentowi charakterystyce 900zł. Zawór elektromagnetyczny 1216zł i  cała oszczędność poszła sobie. Aż strach pomyśleć gdyby sprężarka się zepsuła 11.740zł.
Cenyy podawane prywatnym klientom NETTO!
Ja płaciłem za zawór i czujnik, nie mówiąc o przeglądach co roku 1800zł.

CWU w zasobniku do 38 stopni - wszystko pieknie ale ja lubię cieplejszą więc chciałem mieć w zasobniku 52 stopnie. COP wychodził 1, grzanie samym prądem. W ostatnim sezonie odłączyłem pompę ciepła od CWU i wmontowałem po prostu grzałkę 2200W, wychodziło taniej, bo zero strat na przesyle ciepła i sprawności.
Przy ostatnich mrozach -20, a bywało i -28 sprawność bliska jedności.

Może jak ktoś ma dom pasywny to mu sie sprawdzi, ale nie takim jak ja co wybudowali dom na kredyt, ostatkiem sił i środków, gdzie domy są jakie są, takie jak ma 99.99% ludzi.

----------


## autorus

Dzięki za info, powiedz jeszcze jaka pompa i jaki serwis?

----------


## dendrytus

> EEEE to się nie opłaca. Pompa ciepła to przepłacona fanaberia. Koszt początkowy i później koszty eksploatacji, przeglądów, małych czy większych napraw to wydatek większy niż palenie LPG
>  ..............
>  w dobrej cenie", bo sam widzisz jak odpisują. Zadzwoń osobiście i zapytaj to zobaczysz krętactwa. Chcą przyjść i sprawdzić jaki masz samochód w garażu i tak ustalic cenę


Zostań politykiem i dołącz do samoobrony. Niedawno zwolniło się miejsce.

----------


## dejna

> Zostań politykiem i dołącz do samoobrony. Niedawno zwolniło się miejsce.


Ale z ciebie kawał chama dendrytus. To, że wy instalatorzy pogardliwie patrzycie na klientów nie dysponujących funduszami to już wiemy z poprzednich wypowiedzi.
Czy ktoś mógłby tego chama zbanować?

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale z ciebie kawał chama dendrytus. To, że wy instalatorzy pogardliwie patrzycie na klientów nie dysponujących funduszami to już wiemy z poprzednich wypowiedzi.
> Czy ktoś mógłby tego chama zbanować?


Dlaczego z pogardą? Powiedz co chcesz a ja ci to wycenię. W czym problem?

----------


## Sławek...

> Może jak ktoś ma dom pasywny to mu sie sprawdzi, ale nie takim jak ja co wybudowali dom na kredyt, ostatkiem sił i środków, gdzie domy są jakie są, takie jak ma 99.99% ludzi.


Pasywny, jak pasywny, wystarczy dobrze docieplony i będzie ok.
Jedno jest pewne: pompa ciepła nie nadaje się do ogrzewania bardzo źle lub w ogóle nie docieplonych budynków....

----------


## xtea

> Pasywny, jak pasywny, wystarczy dobrze docieplony i będzie ok.
> Jedno jest pewne: pompa ciepła nie nadaje się do ogrzewania bardzo źle lub w ogóle nie docieplonych budynków....


To prawda.
Tylko przy tych zasadach budowlanych dobrze ocieplić się nie da. A to wystaje płyta balkonowa, a to kominy z cegły, a to cofki powietrza, a to okna źle zamontowane, styropian źle przyklejony. Trzeba by zainwestować kolejne kilkaset tysięcy żeby zaoszczędzić kilkadziesiąt. Mnie na pompę naciągnięto kilka lat temu, Miałem oszczędzać 5 do 1 bez względu na porę roku i aurę. Ogólnie "gotowego systemu pompy ciepła w dobrej cenie" nie polecam  :Smile:

----------


## autorus

kolego *xtea* napisz dokładnie jaka to pompa , jakiego producenta bo inaczej takie informację są niewiarygodne.

----------


## grregg

> kolego *xtea* napisz dokładnie jaka to pompa , jakiego producenta bo inaczej takie informację są niewiarygodne.


Mimo, że to OT to też jestem ciekawy co to za pompa. 
Spotkałem się z wymianami jednej pompy na inną, ale jeszcze nie spotkałem się z sytuacją, w której ktoś zastępuje pompę gazem. 
Jeżeli to jakaś tajemnica to proszę info na priv.

----------


## xtea

To już bez znaczenia jaka pompa i co było źle. To nie temat o pompach ciepła. Ale piec za 2000zł na gaz zawsze będzie tańszy niż pompa za 80 tysiecy. Pompa też się zaczyna psuć, a części do niej kosztują koszmarnie dużo.
Mam kolegę co ma hotel, pensjonat i też miał PC, miał, bo taniej mu było zatrudnić palacza i kupować miał węglowy.
Żadna z tych eko inwestycji nie ma ekonomicznego wytłumaczenia.

----------


## autorus

Kolego widocznie nigdy nie miałeś żadnej PC. To po co opowiadanie tych bajek?

----------


## inwestoreq

Trochę wstyd mi pokazać bałagan i nieład w kablach i szafkach ale wszystko jest polutowane natomiast kostki są jedynie do prowadzenia kabli i trzymania odstepów.
Musimy mieć niestety dwa osobne alarmy, bo u ojca w gabinetach stomatologicznych będzie jeden i w domu drugi. Jeszcze będzie po jednym PLC-ku z przekaźnikami do bramy na posesję, garażu i światła. W sumie więcej nam nie potrzeba. Wybór padł na przekaźniki PLC2011A0 i PLC2011B0 od sprzedawcy z Allegro i moją własną pracę.
Jak skończę i poukładam kable to zrobię następne fotki. Wspaniałe jest to sterowanie przez komórkę wszystkimi przekaźnikami naraz. Głównie to chodziło nam o oświetleniowe sprawy i w domu i gabinecie oraz uzbrajanie i rozbrajanie alarmów z jednego urządzenia w kieszeni.
Na zdjęciach jest jedna z szafek alarmowych, drugą cyknę jutro. Po przeczytaniu lektury o dostawcach gotowych rozwiązań zrezygnowałem z nich. Szkoda czasu, kasy i uczucia bycia oskubanym. Taka instalacja IB to nic skomplikowanego i zamyka się w 4000-5000zł tak jak piszecie. Dodatkowo będziemy mieli z 40 czujników temperatury DS18B20. Widać od spodu kable wychodzące do dolnej kostki to właśnie 1-Wire. Jak dla mnie rewelacja. Wszystko opomiarowane, czujnik zalania.

----------


## inwestoreq

Jeszcze może powiem jak montuję czujniki temperatury i przyciski typu dzwonkowego.
Po lewej są normalne wyłączniki krzyżowe, schodowe i kinkiety. Może nie mają odpowiednich klawiszy z oznaczeniami ale to są krzyżowe, a po prawej jest przycisk dzwonkowy w którym czasem montuję termometr DS18B20, a jak są dwie puszki i nie mam pomysłu co z drugą zrobić to montuję wybebeszone gniazdko elektryczne i wtykam zaślepkę i mam termometr na DS18B20  :Smile:  Sumaryczna długość kabli teraz to już z 400m i dalej działa na jednej żyle.
Troszkę może partyzantka ale kosztuje 8zł za gniazdo z Allego i mniej niż złotówkę za zaślepkę  :Smile:  No i zatyka dziurę puszki, na której wykorzystanie i tak nie mam pomysłu. Ten przycisk dzwonkowy też tam jest na siłę. Mam wszędzie wyłączniki krzyżowe, w pokojach czasem po dwa zestawy i więcej. Gdyby mi kiedyś odwaliło z LED-ami RGB to dokupię do nich kontroler za kilka stówek.
Do oświetlenia takiego codziennego to wyłączniki krzyżowe i schodowe nadają się najlepiej. Po co to puszczać przez elektronikę? To by była bzdura. Rozważam ewentualnie odcinanie zasilania do oświetlenia w całości poprzez sterowanie zegarem astronomicznym. Tylko po co? Niepotrzebna komplikacja. mam teraz na siłę pomontowane przyciski dzwonkowe i też dla wszystkich nie widzę zastosowania.
Najpewniejsza jest klasyczna instalacja elektryczna z elementami IB zdalnego sterowania. Te przekaźniki są wspaniałe. mają wszystko w sobie. Takie jest moje zdanie na temat IB.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jeszcze może powiem jak montuję czujniki temperatury i przyciski typu dzwonkowego.


A kogo w wątku "inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie" może interesować jak sobie montujesz czujnik temperatury i przyciski.



> Po lewej są normalne wyłączniki krzyżowe, schodowe i kinkiety................................ Ten przycisk dzwonkowy też tam jest na siłę. Mam wszędzie wyłączniki krzyżowe, w pokojach czasem po dwa zestawy i więcej. Gdyby mi kiedyś odwaliło z LED-ami RGB to dokupię do nich kontroler za kilka stówek.
> Do oświetlenia takiego codziennego to wyłączniki krzyżowe i schodowe nadają się najlepiej.
> inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie


Pytanie po co w inteligentnym domu wyłączniki schodowe i krzyżowe.



> Po co to puszczać przez elektronikę? To by była bzdura.


To zrealizuj ściemnianie na krzyżowym



> Rozważam ewentualnie odcinanie zasilania do oświetlenia w całości poprzez sterowanie zegarem astronomicznym. Tylko po co?


Jak zrealizujesz scenariusz "Podróż do kibla w środku nocy" skoro wyłączyłeś światło w całości zegarem astronomicznym



> Niepotrzebna komplikacja. mam teraz na siłę pomontowane przyciski dzwonkowe i też dla wszystkich nie widzę zastosowania.


Może podłącz do nich dzwonki z melodyjką



> Najpewniejsza jest klasyczna instalacja elektryczna z elementami IB zdalnego sterowania. Te przekaźniki są wspaniałe. mają wszystko w sobie. Takie jest moje zdanie na temat IB.


 No kolego ale ty będziesz miała normalny dom z elementami automatyki, to nie jest dom inteligentny. KOLEJNY ŚWIETNY PRZYKŁAD NIEZROZUMIENIA IDEI INTELIGENTNEGO DOMU.

----------


## autorus

HIHI ciekawe z tym kiblem. Jednak to u mnie jest do załatwienia bo WC jest od razu przy sypialni  :smile:  Pocimaku trafię  :smile: 

Ale kolega napisał o włącznikach schodowych, jak to powinno działać w IB? Przyznam się ze do tego etapu jeszcze nie dotarłem.

----------


## odaro

> No kolego ale ty będziesz miała normalny dom z elementami automatyki, to nie jest dom inteligentny. KOLEJNY ŚWIETNY PRZYKŁAD NIEZROZUMIENIA IDEI INTELIGENTNEGO DOMU.


A możesz mi wytłumaczyć czym różni się dom z inteligentną instalacją od domu z automatyką domową?

----------


## ravbc

> A kogo w wątku "inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie" może interesować jak sobie montujesz czujnik temperatury i przyciski.


Za każdym razem jak widzę wpis dotyczący tych chińskich sterowników z kontrolą z Androida, to mam wrażenie jakbym czytał (raczej nieudolną) reklamę. No offence inwestoreq, ale dendrytus ma rację. To zdecydowanie niewłaściwy wątek.




> No kolego ale ty będziesz miała normalny dom z elementami automatyki, to nie jest dom inteligentny. KOLEJNY ŚWIETNY PRZYKŁAD NIEZROZUMIENIA IDEI INTELIGENTNEGO DOMU.


Niesamowite, ale kolejny raz się zgadzam z dendrytusem  :wink:  Ten "dom z elementami automatyki", to z mojego punktu widzenia w zasadzie calkiem zwyczajna instalacja, tyle że za 5K zamiast 2K  :wink: 

Podstawą instalacji IB jest po pierwsze możliwie pełne "panowanie" automatyki na wszystkimi instalacjami oraz jak najlepsza ich integracja. Dopiero wtedy powstają faktycznie nowe możliwości wykorzystania całości i w miarę rozsądna "wartość dodana". Póki tego nie ma, to mamy tylko "przepłaconą" instalację "bezmyślną"  :wink: 

PS. Co do tych włączników, to wymagane są klawisze zwierne, bo chodzi jedynie o przekazanie informacji do automatyki, a nie jej "trwałe", za to "miejscowe" ustawienie. Przy normalnych włącznikach albo automatyka nie mogła by odłączać np. światła, albo po każdym zadziałaniu automatyki zmieniało by się ustawienie klawisza (pozycja "on") aktywującego daną funkcję. No są (bywały) też włączniki z "siłownikiem" synchronizującym klawisz ze stanem obwodu sterowanego automatyką, ale na użytek domowy, to kompletne kosztowe nieporozumienie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale kolega napisał o włącznikach schodowych, jak to powinno działać w IB? Przyznam się ze do tego etapu jeszcze nie dotarłem.


W normalnej instalacji każdy przycisk ma określoną funkcję i jest bezpośrednio połączony z urządzeniem, które obsługuje.
W IB wyłączniki nie mają funkcji dopóki niezastaną one zdefiniowane programowo.
W normalnej instalacji zmiana funkcji lub dodanie nowej oznacza prucie ścian, w IB wystarczy np. zmienić włącznik z pojedynczego na np. poczwórny aby uzyskać nowe funkcje(to dotyczy tylko IB opartych o magistralę np. KNX.).

Przykład 1.
Mamy włącznik przy drzwiach włączający oświetlenie na ścieżce do domu, a chcemy mieć funkcję wyłącz wszystko.
W klasycznej duże prucie, w IB na magistrali albo przeprogramujemy albo montujemy wyłącznik podwójny. W IB na PLC(nie chińskich z allegro) wystarczy przeprogramować.

Przykład 2.
Włącznik w pokoju dziecinnym włącza normalnie światło, ale tylko do godziny np. 22, po tej godzinie kliknięcie światła powoduje zapalenie się również światła na korytarzu i toalecie. Jeśli w ciągu 30 sekund na korytarzu nie zostanie wykryty ruch to światła łazienki i korytarza zostaną wyłączone. Oczywiście oświetlenie załączy się na 60% jasności. Jeśli zostanie wykryty ruch a w ciągu 30 minut niezostanie kliknięty żaden z włączników światło zacznie się powoli ściemniać aż do całkowitego wyłączenia.
Dodatkowo w okresie zimowym załączony zostanie grzejnik w toalecie, który na noc zostaje przełączony na oszczędzanie ciepła.
O czymś tak oczywistym jak to, że po załączeniu światła w łazience zostaje włączana pompa obiegu ciepłej wody nie wspominam.
Dodatkowa zaleta włączników IB to kilka funkcji pod jednym klawiszem.
NP. krótkie kliknięcie - włącz/wyłącz światło. Długie kliknięcie włącz kinkiet i opuść rolety. Przytrzymanie - ściemniacz.



> HIHI ciekawe z tym kiblem. Jednak to u mnie jest do załatwienia bo WC jest od razu przy sypialni  Pocimaku trafię


Tylko, że lanie po ciemku nie należy chyba do komfortowych sytuacji mając IB? Oślepienie światłem o 3 nad ranem do przyjemności również nie należy.

----------


## inwestoreq

> HIHI ciekawe z tym kiblem. Jednak to u mnie jest do załatwienia bo WC jest od razu przy sypialni  Pocimaku trafię 
> 
> Ale kolega napisał o włącznikach schodowych, jak to powinno działać w IB? Przyznam się ze do tego etapu jeszcze nie dotarłem.


Ja z żoną też mamy kibelek przy sypialni, rodzice pięto niżej też tak mają  :Smile:  Kibelków mamy kilka i kilka w sypialniach. Też nie wiem jak to powinno działać. Wiem jedno, że wyłączniki schodowe czy krzyżowe powinno się montować w dużej ilości żeby z każdego miejsca dało się zgasić/zapalić światło po drodze. Jedne przy łóżku, jedne przy wejściu do sypialni i jedne przy kibelku.
Na pewno nie należy ciągnąć skrętki do wyłączników tylko jeżeli ktoś musi sterować to przekaźniki bistabilne sterowane siecią przez normalne kable 1,5mm2. Jak popsuje się elektronika to niech działa samo. Chociaż to dla mnie sterowanie schodowymi z "komputera" to zbędna funkcja.

----------


## dejna

> Za każdym razem jak widzę wpis dotyczący tych chińskich sterowników z kontrolą z Androida, to mam wrażenie jakbym czytał (raczej nieudolną) reklamę. No offence inwestoreq, ale dendrytus ma rację. To zdecydowanie niewłaściwy wątek.


A ja odnoszę zupełnie inne wrażenie. Mianowicie takie, że to ty i dendrytus razem z kilkoma innymi forsujecie drogie systemy gotowe. Sam nie mam jeszcze żadnych plc ani IB ale po lekturze instalatorów gotowych systemów odnoszę wrażenie, że sam kupię kilka "chińskich sterowników z kontrolą z Androida" zamiast tuczyć pieniedzmi "inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie" przez których jesteśmy poniżani jako "golasy".

----------


## autorus

Na szubienicę z nimi  :wink:  

Kolega *ravbc* jest bardzo wyważony. Nie odniosłem wrażenie żadnego forsowania czegoś  :smile:  No chyba zę ktoś jest podatny na takie forsowanie to jego problem. I tak każdy kupi to co lubi i koniec   :smile:

----------


## odaro

> W normalnej instalacji każdy przycisk ma określoną funkcję i jest bezpośrednio połączony z urządzeniem, które obsługuje.
> W IB wyłączniki nie mają funkcji dopóki niezastaną one zdefiniowane programowo.
> W normalnej instalacji zmiana funkcji lub dodanie nowej oznacza prucie ścian, w IB wystarczy np. zmienić włącznik z pojedynczego na np. poczwórny aby uzyskać nowe funkcje(to dotyczy tylko IB opartych o magistralę np. KNX.).
> 
> Przykład 1.
> Mamy włącznik przy drzwiach włączający oświetlenie na ścieżce do domu, a chcemy mieć funkcję wyłącz wszystko.
> W klasycznej duże prucie, w IB na magistrali albo przeprogramujemy albo montujemy wyłącznik podwójny. W IB na PLC(nie chińskich z allegro) wystarczy przeprogramować.
> 
> Przykład 2.
> ...



To teraz powiedz mi dlaczego nie można tego wszystkiego zrobić na chińskich sterownikach?

----------


## dendrytus

> A ja odnoszę zupełnie inne wrażenie. Mianowicie takie, że to ty i dendrytus razem z kilkoma innymi forsujecie drogie systemy gotowe. Sam nie mam jeszcze żadnych plc ani IB ale po lekturze instalatorów gotowych systemów odnoszę wrażenie, że sam kupię kilka "chińskich sterowników z kontrolą z Androida" zamiast tuczyć pieniedzmi "inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie" przez których jesteśmy poniżani jako "golasy".


 Każdemu to co lubi dla jednego trabant dla innego porsche.
Radziłbym darować sobie chińszczyznę i wybrać podobny sterownik firmy sterbox. Ma możliwość spinania modułów i dzięki temu istnieje możliwość sterownia dowolnego wyjścia poprzez dowolne wejście.







> To teraz powiedz mi dlaczego nie można tego wszystkiego zrobić na chińskich sterownikach?


No to zrób. Na początek za steruj wejściami jednego chińskiego 
PLC wyjściami drugiego i trzeciego. Dobrze też, aby przy uzbrajani alarmu na chińskim PLC zamykały się rolety. Schemacik połączeń mile widziany.
Dla przypomnienia PLC2011A0 ma 7 wyjść i 6 wejść, a PLC DS18B20 ma 4 wyjścia i 21 wejść

----------


## autorus

> Na pewno nie należy ciągnąć skrętki do wyłączników tylko jeżeli ktoś musi sterować to przekaźniki bistabilne sterowane siecią przez normalne kable 1,5mm2. Jak popsuje się elektronika to niech działa samo. Chociaż to dla mnie sterowanie schodowymi z "komputera" to zbędna funkcja.


Tutaj kolega poleciał po bandzie  :smile:  Wynika z tego ze się coś ma zepsuć i wtedy już tego nie naprawiamy bo po co. To po co robić taki system?

----------


## odaro

> Każdemu to co lubi dla jednego trabant dla innego porsche.
> Radziłbym darować sobie chińszczyznę i wybrać podobny sterownik firmy sterbox. Ma możliwość spinania modułów i dzięki temu istnieje możliwość sterownia dowolnego wyjścia poprzez dowolne wejście.


Własnie dzisiaj natrafiłem na Sterboxa.

Co o ni sądzisz?

Piszą też o nim na Elektroda.pl

----------


## ravbc

> A ja odnoszę zupełnie inne wrażenie. Mianowicie takie, że to ty i dendrytus razem z kilkoma innymi forsujecie drogie systemy gotowe.


Hehe, dopiero co w wątku obok pożarłem się z dendrytusem o sens instalacji "systemów gotowych", a Ty piszesz że je promuję...  :wink: 
Jak już wiele razy pisałem "dla każdego na jego miarę". Moja własna instalacja oparta jest na PLC i też już nawet o tym pisałem w innym wątku obok.
Natomiast nadal uważam, że znajdą się całkiem rozsądne zastosowania dla systemów firmowych, aczkolwiek lepiej jakby były bardziej dopracowane, niż te chińskie PLC2011.  :wink:  Wytykana przez dendrytusa niemożność współpracy wielu "sztuk" tych sterowników, przy ich bardzo ubogiej konfiguracji In/Out, moim zdaniem praktycznie je dyskwalifikuje do jakiegokolwiek poważniejszego zastosowania, o instalacji IB nawet nie wspominając...  :wink:

----------


## perkolator

> Natomiast nadal uważam, że znajdą się całkiem rozsądne zastosowania dla systemów firmowych, aczkolwiek lepiej jakby były bardziej dopracowane, niż te chińskie PLC2011.  Wytykana przez dendrytusa niemożność współpracy wielu "sztuk" tych sterowników, przy ich bardzo ubogiej konfiguracji In/Out, moim zdaniem praktycznie je dyskwalifikuje do jakiegokolwiek poważniejszego zastosowania, o instalacji IB nawet nie wspominając...


Pod warunkiem że ci firma nie postawi komputera PC z Linuxem i na nim skompilowany program sterujący bez możliwości ingerencji użytkownika  :Smile: 
Co do drugiej części zdania to sie nie wypowiem szczegółowo, bo nie mam tych chińskich PLC. jedynie co widzę to filozofia jest inna. Tam sterowniki nie komunikują się między sobą tylko uzytkownicy mogą wysyłać komendy do wszystkich za jednym razem lub do kilku z nich. I chyba nawet mogą być w różnych lokalizacjach i też można jedną komendą poprzełączać obwody we wszystkich w jednej chwili.

----------


## dendrytus

> jedynie co widzę to filozofia jest inna..


 Nie wiedziałem, że brak podstawowej funkcjonalności w IB to filozofia i co to  za inteligenty budynek skora właściciel musi wszystko robić sam.
Chciałbym się dowiedzieć w jaki sposób te chińskie cudeńka poinformują użytkownika o zalaniu łazienki i co zrobią jeśli poszedł do teatru i był na tyle głupi, że wyłączył telefon zostawiając swój "inteligentny inaczej" dom na pastwę wody.
Już dom na satelowskiej Versie jest inteligentniejszy, chociaż nie ma dotykowego ekranu.
PS.
Kiedy do niektóry dotrze, że ten chiński PLC to fajny sterownik o dużych możliwościach, ale do zbudowania na nim inteligentnego domu kompletnie się nie nadaje.
Chociaż można na nim zbudować IB dla psa. W tym przypadku IB oznacza Inteligentną Budę

----------


## ravbc

> Pod warunkiem że ci firma nie postawi komputera PC z Linuxem i na nim skompilowany program sterujący bez możliwości ingerencji użytkownika


A czemu Cię to aż tak boli? Czy w jakimkolwiek systemie firmowym, którykolwiek producent pozwala "mieszać" w oprogramowaniu modułów sterujących i/lub wykonawczych (poza oczywiście zakresem udostępnionym w UI)? Boli Cię to, że ktoś zdecydował się użyć Linuxa na "pececie", do jakiejkolwiek poważniejszej operacji? Wcale nie mówię, że to optymalne rozwiązanie, ale widziałem już systemy przemysłowe (i to nie w IB) działające nawet w oparciu o jądro Windows-a, więc rozwiązanie z Linuksem nie jest wcale jakoś szczególnie gorsze pod tym względem. Co prawda sam preferuję nieco bardziej "dedykowane" konstrukcje (typu SoC), ale "przemysłowe pecety" istnieją na świecie i nie widzę powodu by nie mogły działać też w IB. A to czy potencjalny klient zaakceptuje konsekwencje takiego rozwiązania (potencjalnie większą łatwość modyfikacji rozwiązania do potrzeb klienta i potencjalnie mniejszą stabilność), to już raczej problem producenta (o ile oczywiście podaje takie informacje do wiadomości klienta - gorzej, gdy twierdzi coś wręcz przeciwnego).

A sterowanie systemem przez "wysyłanie komend do wszystkich sterowników na raz" jest kompletnym nieporozumieniem. Jak już pisałem dla mnie instalacja IB powinna "działać sama", a użytkownikowi jedynie pozwalać wpływać na to działanie, a nie go zmuszać do obsługi (bo bez tej ingerencji jej funkcjonalność jest bliska zeru).

----------


## dendrytus

> Wcale nie mówię, że to optymalne rozwiązanie, ale widziałem już systemy przemysłowe (i to nie w IB) działające nawet w oparciu o jądro Windows-a, więc rozwiązanie z Linuksem nie jest wcale jakoś szczególnie gorsze pod tym względem.


Wszystkie lotniskowce, atomowe łodzie podwodne USA, francji i W.Brytani funkcjonują dzięki Windowsowi XP. Najnowocześniejszy myśliwiec zbudowany w europie Eurofigter Typhoon działa również na XP.

----------


## ravbc

> Wszystkie lotniskowce, atomowe łodzie podwodne USA, francji i W.Brytani funkcjonują dzięki Windowsowi XP. Najnowocześniejszy myśliwiec zbudowany w europie Eurofigter Typhoon działa również na XP.


Zdaje się, że nie wszystkie, ale faktycznie znacząca większość. Była z resztą kiedyś "mini afera" jak przy okazji jakichś testów się taki Windows zawiesił i unieruchomił cały okręt.  :wink:  Tak czy owak: da się, ale mnie się nie podoba.  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Zdaje się, że nie wszystkie, ale faktycznie znacząca większość. Była z resztą kiedyś "mini afera" jak przy okazji jakichś testów się taki Windows zawiesił i unieruchomił cały okręt.  Tak czy owak: da się, ale mnie się nie podoba.


 A ja nie znam się na wojskowych systemach sterowania.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> A czemu Cię to aż tak boli? Czy w jakimkolwiek systemie firmowym, którykolwiek producent pozwala "mieszać" w oprogramowaniu modułów sterujących i/lub


Jemu chodzi o coś innego, przynajmniej tak to rozumiem, że firma stawiająca komputer PC "dostraja" system poprzez rekompilację kodu. Wpisuje na stałe czasy, logikę pracy, konfigurację i zachowania i od tego momentu jesteś niewolnikiem tej firmy. O każdą zmianę musisz prosić ich, prawdopodobnie odpłatnie gdyż nie ma tam interfejsu operatora tylko firma ci przestawia parametry poprzez skompilowanie programu.
Druga sprawa to konserwacja sprzętu - samego peceta. Wymaga aktualizacji zabezpieczeń tak jak windows i sam sprzęt wymaga chociażby przedmuchania sprężonym powietrzem, czasem trzeba wymienić wentylatory zabite kurzem.
Do tego taka firma kompiluje ci to oprogramowanie w taki sposób, że działa tylko z dana płytą główną, numerem seryjnym procesora. Na koniec ostatnia rzecz, firma ma stały dostęp do twoich zasobów na dysku czyli filmów xxx nagranych z żoną i całego pirackiego stuffu ściągniętego torrentem na ten serwer plików, gdzie wystawia klienta na ewentualną odpowiedzialność karną. Może władzy udzielić pomocy w niejawnym przeszukaniu jego sieci komputerowej.
Do mojego systemu nie ma mowy aby był dostęp osób trzecich, a każdy z nas ściąga z netu - wiemy jak jest. Więc nigdy bym sie nie zgodził aby mój system IB był oparty na komputerze PC i do tego zarządzanym przez firmę czy firemkę.
O takie rzeczy powinni się bać ludzie bogaci, bo ci mają jeszcze więcej do ukrycia niż zwykły zjadacz chleba z neostradą.

----------


## perkolator

Chociaż ty masz pojęcie. Kotoś może powiedzieć: "Nie chciałbym aby moje upodobania do gejowskich filmów ściąganych z netu stały się publicznie dostępne, a mam przecież żonę i trójkę dzieci". W przypadku "rozwiązania" Homiq tracisz prywatność gdyż tylko oni są w stanie konfigurować twój własny system i mają do niego zdalny dostęp. Tak jak administratorzy IT w firmach mogą czytać pocztę pracowników i rozpowiadać co pikantniejsze kawałki. Taki jest skutek zastosowania komputera PC zarządzanego przez firmę poprzez internet. Nie mówię, że homiq to robi ale ma potencjalny wgląd we wszystko jako root  :Smile:

----------


## ravbc

To że rozwiązanie Homiq-a wymaga dostępu do ineternetu wcale nie oznacza, że musi mieć dostęp do komputerów klienta. Na prawdę nie trudno go przed tym powstrzymać. To jakich zabiegów konserwacyjnych wymaga ich sprzęt, to już kwestia wybranego rozwiązania, ale chyba tego nie ukrywają? A że tylko oni mogą konfigurować system? Widać wybrali strategię "oskubywania klienta po troszeczku"  :wink:  ale przecież klient też się na to musi zgodzić. Z resztą dotąd najczęstszymi klientami na systemy IB byly firmy, albo ludzie zbyt zajęci własnym życiem, by grzebać w takich instalacjach. No i nawet jak systemy dawały możliwość konfiguracji użytkownikom, to w większości wypadków realizował te zmiany instalator do tego celu wezwany.
Innymi słowy: jeśli Homiq nie ukrywa szczegółów swojego rozwiązania (tj. można je poznać bez podpisywania umowy), to tylko od klienta zależy czy mu takie rozwiązanie pasuje, czy też nie, więc w czym problem?

Żeby nie było że tylko wspieram Homiq-a: mi się ich rozwiązanie nie podoba i na pewno bym go nie kupił, ani nawet nie polecił  :wink: 

PS. Zdążyłem wcześniej napisać zdecydowanie szerszą wersję tej odpowiedzi, ale brak zasięgu w nieodpowiednim momencie (i głupota przeglądarki) spowodował, że cała treść poszła w kosmos.  ::-(:  Wrrr.

----------


## perkolator

> Innymi słowy: jeśli Homiq nie ukrywa szczegółów swojego rozwiązania (tj. można je poznać bez podpisywania umowy), to tylko od klienta zależy czy mu takie rozwiązanie pasuje, czy też nie, więc w czym problem?


HAHAHA - z czego składa się system HOMIQ? Dowiedziałeś się w końcu? W jaki sposób działa oprogramowanie na tym komputerze? Jeżeli używają czegokolwiek na licencji GPL to muszą opublikować kod źródłowy nie wiem czy wiesz, a na Linuxie wiele jest na GPL-u. 

Mówisz firmy kupują albo ludzie zajęci życiem. To w firmach się robi zmowy cenowe i prowadzi podwójną księgowość, tworzy fundusze na gratyfikacje i to firmy powinny się zastanowić czy są bezpieczne, bo jak wiemy człowiek jest niewinny do orzeczenia prawomocnego wyroku czyli udowodnienia winy, a taki system Homiq może tylko ich wpędzić w tarapaty. Nie ukrywajmy, kogo stać na fanaberie za dziesiątki tysięcy?
Byłbym daleki od stosowania rozwiązań posiadających systemy operacyjne nawet wbudowane, gdzie poprzez lukę w zabezpieczeniach można się włamać do systemu i np zrobić tajną rewizję albo po prostu okraść.

----------


## perkolator

> To że rozwiązanie Homiq-a wymaga dostępu do ineternetu wcale nie oznacza, że musi mieć dostęp do komputerów klienta. Na prawdę nie trudno go przed tym powstrzymać. To jakich zabiegów konserwacyjnych wymaga ich sprzęt, to już kwestia wybranego rozwiązania, ale chyba tego nie ukrywają?


Nie do końca bo Homiq to system plików dla kina domowego, multimediów i pewnie plikoteka coś na zasadzie Windows Home Server czy NAS. Już przejęcie kontroli nad nim daje obraz właściciela. Można go oskarżyć o posiadanie 10000 x mp3 i 1000 x AVI. Co to za system, który nie jest widoczny z internetu? A skoro ma być to chyba nie wystawisz Apache'a nie wiadomo jak skonfigurowanego, nie wiadomo czy aktualnego? Czy certyfikaty RSA mają podpisy VeriSign? Co nie zmienia faktu, że phishing i dziurawość to pierwszy problem. System trzeba aktualizować, bo nowszymi eksploitami włamujesz się do systemów, które nie są aktualizowane.

----------


## ravbc

> HAHAHA - z czego składa się system HOMIQ? Dowiedziałeś się w końcu? W jaki sposób działa oprogramowanie na tym komputerze? Jeżeli używają czegokolwiek na licencji GPL to muszą opublikować kod źródłowy nie wiem czy wiesz, a na Linuxie wiele jest na GPL-u.


Mnie nie interesuje z czego składa się system Homiq. Zwracam jednak uwagę, że cokolwiek by to nie było, jeśli tylko nie jest ta wiedza ukrywana przez producenta, to według mnie nie ma się czego czepiać "ideowo". Co najwyżej można marudzić na wykorzystywane technologie i do tego bym się w sumie nawet sam dołączył.  :wink: 
A co do Linuksa i GPLa - wiem co to, pracuję z tym na codzień od kilku lat. GPL jednak nie wymusza publikacji kodu jakiejkolwiek aplikacji uruchamianej na platformie sterowanej przez Linuksa. 




> Mówisz firmy kupują albo ludzie zajęci życiem. To w firmach się robi zmowy cenowe i prowadzi podwójną księgowość, tworzy fundusze na gratyfikacje i to firmy powinny się zastanowić czy są bezpieczne, bo jak wiemy człowiek jest niewinny do orzeczenia prawomocnego wyroku czyli udowodnienia winy, a taki system Homiq może tylko ich wpędzić w tarapaty. Nie ukrywajmy, kogo stać na fanaberie za dziesiątki tysięcy?


Jak są realizowane zakupy w dużych firmach wiem. Ale co to ma do rzeczy? Jeśli kupujący wybiera rozwiązanie z pobudek niemerytorycznych, to jakość rozwiązania i tak nie ma znaczenia.




> Byłbym daleki od stosowania rozwiązań posiadających systemy operacyjne nawet wbudowane, gdzie poprzez lukę w zabezpieczeniach można się włamać do systemu i np zrobić tajną rewizję albo po prostu okraść.


No to masz pecha. Większość współczesnej elektroniki to systemy wbudowane posiadające system operacyjny. Coraz więcej urządzeń opartych jest na Linuksie i to rzadko jakoś mocno zabezpieczonym. Większość "media center", zwłaszcza tych o większej funkcjonalności, to właśnie "komputery" z Linuksem i większość z nich ma dziury w zabezpieczeniach, ale jakoś o to nie beczycie... Oczywiście że da się wykorzystać luki do "złych celów", ale dopóki system nie jest wprost wystawiony na świat, to nie jest to trywialne. No i stara prawda: poziom paranoi trzeba dostosować do poziomu zagrożenia. Co wcale nie znaczy, że należy akceptować rozwiązania zwyczajnie zepsute, tylko niestety ciężko znaleźć "bezbłędne".  ::-(: 

Na koniec podkreślę: osobiście nie kupił bym rozwiązania, które zmusza mnie do udostępnienia moich danych dla świata (nie zależnie od "pobudek" i "zakresu" tego udostępniania). Ale znam takich którzy mają to gdzieś i ja im tego nie zabronię  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> HAHAHA - z czego składa się system HOMIQ? Dowiedziałeś się w końcu? ..................................................  .............
> Byłbym daleki od stosowania rozwiązań posiadających systemy operacyjne nawet wbudowane, gdzie poprzez lukę w zabezpieczeniach można się włamać do systemu i np zrobić tajną rewizję albo po prostu okraść.


 Proponuję  zmienić lekarza, bo ten cię oszukuje i zmienić leki, bo obecne już nie działają.



> Nie do końca bo Homiq to system ....................................... dziurawość to pierwszy problem. System trzeba aktualizować, bo nowszymi eksploitami włamujesz się do systemów, które nie są aktualizowane.


Życzę powodzenia ekspercie od hackingu.
 Używasz BackTracka, Russix-a czy BlackBuntu?
 A tak przy okazji to udało ci się kiedykolwiek włamać do jakiegoś kompa? Do jakiejkolwiek zabezpieczonej sieci? Stawiam dolary przeciwko orzechom, że z hakingiem miałeś kontakt poprzez ściągnięta płytkę z netu, która zajmuje honorowe(tak żeby widoczny był napis czarnym markerem: Haker Tool) miejsce na półce i odpalanie cracków do gier.



> No to masz pecha. Większość współczesnej elektroniki to systemy wbudowane posiadające system operacyjny. Coraz więcej urządzeń opartych jest na Linuksie i to rzadko jakoś mocno zabezpieczonym. ........................................ dostosować do poziomu zagrożenia. Co wcale nie znaczy, że należy akceptować rozwiązania zwyczajnie zepsute, tylko niestety ciężko znaleźć "bezbłędne".


Nie większość tylko wszystkie kina domowe, tunery satelitarne, DVR-y, praktycznie wszystkie odtwarzacze wszystkiego zarówno przenośne jak stacjonarne, domowe routery stoją na linuksie. Zapomniałbym o smartfonach i tabletach opartych na androidzie, BADA czy MeeGo.

----------


## ohnsorge1982

Koledzy już jakieś 10 stron temu zeszliście od tematu wątku. Proszę moderatora o zamknięcie tematu bo teraz są tu zwykłe przepychanki i tyko reklama producentów i instalatorów.

----------


## K.Kaminski

Witam,
Zastanawiam się nad wyborem firmy, której inteligentny system zainstaluję w domu. Jak na razie najlepiej wypada system Fibaro. Zależy mi najbardziej na oszczędności, podoba mi się jedna z funkcji, dzięki której możemy monitorować zużycie gazu i wody. Co o tym myślicie? Warto? Proszę o jak najwięcej opinii. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## autorus

Jakieś wzmożenie pytań o fibaro? Ciekawe  :wink:  

To ja zacytuje kolegę Adama_mk

"Trochę różnych klocków wirelesowych założyłem...
Zalety - ewidentne! (wystarczy poczytać serwisówkę).
Są i wady...
Pasmo częstotliwości zostało już dawno podzielone, przypisane, opisane, pozastrzegane i usztywnione!
Jaki efekt?
WSZYSCY producenci pracują na takich samych (no, bardzo podobnych) falach!
Bo?
Bo inaczej im nie wolno!
To co zrobić, żeby sterując jakimś klockiem we własnym domu nie zmieniać jednocześnie nastaw kotłowni czy telewizora sąsiadowi?
- Wymyślono kodowania, numery unikalne akceptowalnych podzespołów, podnośne i parę innych sposobów obsługi "wyłącznie swoich" (przypisanych) klocków!
W efekcie w "eterze" panuje spory tłok!
"Silniejsze" jakby nieco "przykrywają" te "słabsze" (chodzi o emitowane sygnały)
- To w rezultacie robi się n- krotne powtarzanie transmisji i powiększa szum!
Błędne koło....

Sterujesz (wysyłasz rozkaz, daną czy pomiar) a odbiornik jakby nie do końca wiedział, o co Ci chodzi....
No i już po jakimś czasie "załapuje" i stara się wykonać/pokazać o co chodzi...
Zanosisz go do sprzedawcy ze skargą, że muli... załączacie a on jest IDEALNY!!!
Wracasz do siebie, instalujesz i - no, mniej więcej działa, a czasem nawet dobrze!

Szczególnie dobrze widać to na sieci komputrowej wifi w centrum osiedla domów, gdzie KAŻDY ma swoją...
Nie da się przesłać płynnego obrazka.... pakiety się "gubią"...

Nie mówię, że tak jest ZAWSZE i WSZĘDZIE.
Mówię, że coraz częściej się zdarza, że nagle coś zacznie kuleć bo... (bo na ten przykład sąsiad skończył budowę i się... wprowadził!)
Miałem już i tak, że brama wjazdowa lubiła "żyć własnym życiem".
Otwierała się i zamykała "sama z siebie" od przypadku do przypadku...

Generalnie - takie zabawki są, są dobre i dobrze służą!
Bywa jednak, że prawie dobrze....
A "prawie" czyni jednak pewną różnicę...

Adam M."

----------


## ohnsorge1982

> Witam,
> Zastanawiam się nad wyborem firmy, której inteligentny system zainstaluję w domu. Jak na razie najlepiej wypada system Fibaro. Zależy mi najbardziej na oszczędności, podoba mi się jedna z funkcji, dzięki której możemy monitorować zużycie gazu i wody. Co o tym myślicie? Warto? Proszę o jak najwięcej opinii. 
> Pozdrawiam


Zgodzę się z tobą kolego. FIBARO sprawi że jak przekroczysz zadaną ilość gazu to w zimie odłączy tobie jego dopływ i wyłączy ogrzewanie, na dodatek jak system się połapie że zużyłeś za dużo wody to też ci ją wyłączy. W ten sposób twój inteligentny dom zadba o twoją kieszeń i komfort. Przecież niema nic lepszego niż siedzieć w zimnym mieszkaniu bez wody. Dorzuć do tego odcinanie prądu i wróć do jaskini. Po prostu człowieku jesteś imbecylem próbującym w nieudolny sposób reklamować system FIBARO który z założenia jest do d...

Ciekawe że kolega dendrytus jeszcze po tobie nie pojechał

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam,
> Zastanawiam się nad wyborem firmy, której inteligentny system zainstaluję w domu. Jak na razie najlepiej wypada system Fibaro. Zależy mi najbardziej na oszczędności,


To nie instaluj sobie ID. Niezainstalowanie ID daje największe oszczędności.



> podoba mi się jedna z funkcji, dzięki której możemy monitorować zużycie gazu i wody. Co o tym myślicie? Warto? Proszę o jak najwięcej opinii. 
> Pozdrawiam


 Myślę, że jesteś księgowym. Cyferki tu, cyferki tam. Może jeszcze powiesz, ile kosztuje bajer w postaci monitorowania zużycia wody i gazu. Ja wiem jedno. NIGDY CI SIĘ TO NIE ZWRÓCI.
Dużo tańszy monitoring to kartka, ołówek i latareczka. Na pewno moja wersja przynosi oszczędności. 

PS.
Widzę że jedyną zaletą systemu Fibaro jest pomiar wody i gazu i rzekomych oszczędności.



> Moją ulubioną funkcją systemu jest możliwość mierzenia zużycia gazu i wody - co pozytywnie wpływa na oszczędność. Pozdrawiam.


.
W ramach oszczędności wody proponuję kąpiel raz w tygodniu i w jednej "porcji" wody kąpie się po kolei cała rodzina. Czym większa tym oszczędności większe.

----------


## odaro

> Ciekawe że kolega dendrytus jeszcze po tobie nie pojechał



Stało się co miało się stać  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Stało się co miało się stać


 Przepraszam za spóźnienie. Niestety mam ostatnio dużo pracy

----------


## homiq

HOMIQ a prywatność.

Niesamowite jest dzielenie się wiedzą, której się nie posiada.
Niektórzy Użytkownicy tego forum są w tym mistrzami.

Przechodząc do Meritum :

1. Nasz system nie wymaga podłączenia do internetu. Jest to opcja jeżeli chce się mieć zdalny dostęp lub zdalną administrację.
2. Klient może konfigurować system samodzielnie, jeżeli posiada odpowiednią wiedzę z zakresu obsługi panelu administracyjnego. Mnogość funkcji i zależności powoduje, że nie jest to zupełnie proste dlatego większość klientów chwali sobie możliwość napisania maila, w którym opisują efekt jaki chcą osiągnąć a następnie my zdalnie wprowadzamy daną funkcję w życie (nieodpłatnie).
3. Sieć lokalna działa za routerem i nie mamy do niej dostępu.
4. Komputer sterujący przeznaczony jest wyłącznie do zarządzania instalacją elektryczną i nie przechodzi przez niego komunikacja mailowa ani żadne inne funkcje (jest to urządzenie bez monitora i klawiatury, zabudowane w szafie elektrycznej)
5. Do nagłośnienia multiroom i innych funkcji multimedialnych niezbędny jest media center, do którego my nie mamy dostępu i może mieć on dowolną formę w zależności od upodobań klienta (PC, Mac, AllinOne)
6. Co do trwałości rozwiązania to używamy tylko najlepszej klasy urządzeń, o ile to możliwe są to urządzenia fanless (bez wentylatorów).

----------


## ravbc

Dzięki homiq za wyjaśnienia. To IMHO wprost pokazuje poziom bredni wypisywanych wcześniej. Generalnie rozwiązanie jest mniej więcej takie jakiego się spodziewałem: łatwe i proste w rozbudowie i zarządzaniu dzięki "uniwersalnej" platformie,  z typowymi ograniczeniami narzucanymi przez tą platformę (sprzęt "peceto-podobny"). Czyli całkiem dobry wybór dla ludzi zbyt zajętych, lub niezbyt zainteresowanych "kabelkologią" oraz akceputjących ograniczenia (głównie chodzi o odporność na awarie i to jeszcze bardziej teoretyczną, bo jak w praktyce, w tej jednej konkretnej instalacji będzie, tego nikt nie zgadnie). W każdym razie widać, że homiq nie jest tylko (nieudolnie) promowanym chińskim sterownikiem o mocno IMHO ograniczonej używalności (w kontekście całościowej instalacji IB).

PS. Żeby nie było, że ja promuję homiq-a: sam mam u siebie instalację opartą na "przemysłowym" PLC i taką uważam za optymalny wybór dla każdego "kumatego", ale niezbyt "majętnego" potencjalnego użytkownika (tylko to nie ten wątek). Z drugiej strony nigdy bym nie zasugerował, że to jest najlepszy wybór nie zależnie od "okoliczności". Mogę nawet napisać, że i dla tych chińskich sterowników znajdzie się zastosowanie, ale raczej nie są to instalacje IB "z prawdziwego zdarzenia" (no i całkiem dobrą konkurencją dla nich są "polskie" konstrukcje FiF, Relpol, Telematik, itp.)

----------


## perkolator

> Dzięki homiq za wyjaśnienia. To IMHO wprost pokazuje poziom bredni wypisywanych wcześniej. Generalnie rozwiązanie jest mniej więcej takie jakiego się spodziewałem:


To są nadal tylko wyjaśnienia na forum  :Smile:  Jeden lakoniczny post niepoparty ani możliwością ściągnięcia programu z internetu w celu pobawienia sie nim. Na ich stronie www też nic na ten temat nie ma. Każdy może sobie napisac na forum że ma słonia w karafce  :Smile:  Na dodatek system z internetem jako opcją, zdalnym konfigurowaniem przez instalatora poprzez panel administracyjny, którego nikt nie widział na oczy  :Smile:  No i w cenie kilkudziesięciu tysięcy za fanless pc  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> To są nadal tylko wyjaśnienia na forum  Jeden lakoniczny post niepoparty ani możliwością ściągnięcia programu z internetu w celu pobawienia sie nim. Na ich stronie www też nic na ten temat nie ma. Każdy może sobie napisac na forum że ma słonia w karafce  Na dodatek system z internetem jako opcją, zdalnym konfigurowaniem przez instalatora poprzez panel administracyjny, którego nikt nie widział na oczy


Radzę rozejrzeć się za nowym tanim chińskim mózgiem z allegro, bo obecny ma niestety uwalone płaty czołowe, co skutkuje schizofrenią i mania prześladowczą. W tym przypadku GRM (Gumowy Restarter Mózgu) nie wystarczy.

Niestety moduł logiki też jest uwalony:



> No i w cenie kilkudziesięciu tysięcy za fanless pc


Jakim cudem komputer sterujący może kosztować kilkadziesiąt tysięcy złoty, skoro cała instalacja z materiałami i robocizną, to wydatek 25-35 tys. zł. 

Nie wiedziałem, że jesteś ekspertem od zabezpieczeń i analizy oprogramowania.
Przed zakupem samochodu też poddajesz analizie oprogramowanie w nim zawarte? A zapomniałem w trabantach nie ma z oprogramowaniem żadnego problemu. 
Zdaje się że ani BMW, audi czy KIA, czy nawet Bugatti nie udostępniają swoich systemów sterownia i nawigacji w wersjach do testowania.
Nie robi tego też Gira, berker, Jung, hager, nexwell...........
Nawet producenci bardziej zaawansowanych ekspresów do kawy nie zadają sobie trudu, aby użytkownik mógł przetestować na PC, oprogramowanie zawarte w ich urządzeniach.
Swoją drogą to dziwię się, że ktoś taki jak ty korzysta z internetu i telefonu bez jakichkolwiek ograniczeń. Przecież na pewno, operatorzy i dostawcy internetu, podsłuchują cię i lokalizują , a z nudów przeglądają twoje zdjęcia i sms-y.

Na twoim miejscu poddałbym analizie przewody w ścianach, czy aby producenci kabli na umieścili w nich mikro nadajników i mikro kamer w żyłach, aby móc cię obserwować. Przejrzałbym też wszystkie kontakty, bo elektryk też chciałby pewnie posłuchać o czym rozmawiasz z żoną i popatrzeć co robicie przy zgaszonym świetle. Mógł użyć mikro kamery na podczerwień instalowanej w normalnym włączniku światła lub żyrandolu. W przypadku żyrandola jest lepszy obraz.
JA najbardziej obawiam się hydraulików, bo oni też wszędzie wtykają kamery. Te pod prysznicem czy w kranie nie są najgorsze. Najgorsze są te w kiblu. Mogą cię podglądać kiedy sra......
.
PS.
Po co bawić się częścią czegoś, na co nigdy nie będzie cię stać?
Jesteś pewien, że tuner satelitarny podpięty do sieci nie wysyła informacji, że oglądasz pornole z satelity?
Nie sądzę też, aby ktokolwiek z homiqa chciał oglądać zdjęcia twoje i twojej żony nawet w ubraniu.
Oczywistą oczywistością jest, że gdyby istniała wersja do testowania, to byłaby pozbawiona części szpiegującej. Na to pewnie wpadłbyś zaraz po ściągnięciu wersji testowej i przyleciał z tym na forum. Urojenie to jednak przerażająca rzecz.

----------


## autorus

uchchchcha ale sie ubawilem  :smile:  dobre.

----------


## Sławek...

> Nie sądzę też, aby ktokolwiek z homiqa chciał oglądać zdjęcia twoje i twojej żony nawet w ubraniu.


...hehe... no tutaj to już poleciałeś  :wink: 
skąd wiesz, że nie wyglądają jak Beckhamy, hehe  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> ...hehe... no tutaj to już poleciałeś 
> skąd wiesz, że nie wyglądają jak Beckhamy, hehe


Założysz się, że nie wyglądają. I kto to są ci Bekhamy? Ciekawe czy mają doradcę od zabezpieczenia prywatności. I na pewno nie mają internetu, telefonów czy inteligentnego domu, jak wszyscy znani.

----------


## pumapunku

Patrząc na największych graczy na rynku to widać, że firmy odchodzą od systemów scentralizowanych na rzecz rozproszonych.

Ktoś tu pisał, że wykorzystuje się PCty do przeróżnych, nawet najbardziej wymagających zadań (medycyna, wojsko, security itp.), ale trzeba wziąć pod uwagę, że nie są to zwykłe komputery tylko ściśle dedykowane. Różnią się od zwykłych tym, że mają swój własny system operacyjny albo skompilowany typowo pod swoją aplikację (np. windows embedded, linux embedded), posiadają redundantne zasilacze, bootują się z pamięci flash, architektura niemalże serwerowa, mają dedykowaną magistralę itd.
Przykładem mogą być profesjonalne rejestratory video, macierze danych albo zaawansowane przełączniki sieciowe jednak nawet i te potrafią się zepsuć i to nie rzadko. Nie bez powodu nawet najlepsi producenci dają od roku do 3 lat gwarancję a jeżeli ktoś chce więcej np. 5lat to naliczają dodatkowo sporo kasy albo żądają cholerni3 drogich licencji maintenance.

Warto pomyśleć jak długo będzie taka instalacja eksploatowana bo jeżeli jest to mieszkanie i za np. 5 lat wiemy, że się przeniesiemy to w ogóle bym nie polemizował ale jeżeli ktoś buduje dom na resztę życia to proszę zwrócić uwagę jak technika idzie do przodu, za 10 lat to nie wiadomo nawet czy będą wyświetlacze czy hologramy wiec zamiast zastanawiać się nad ikonkami w menu, lepiej pomyślmy jakie straty funkcjonalności poniesiemy w przypadku awarii i co zrobić, żeby odzyskać sprawność po utracie zasilania, po uszkodzeniu centrali/sterownika/panelu itp.

----------


## ravbc

Z tymi komputerami embbeded to jest tak, że one mają specjalne konstrukcje z dwóch głównych powodów: obniżenie kosztów produkcji i oczędność prądu (bo to ogranicza też wydzielanie ciepła, więc dalej uprasza i potania konstrukcję). Czasami dochodzą do tego takie rzeczy jak zwiekszenie wydajności w konkretnym zastosowaniu (dotyczy głównie wbudowywanych akceleratorów funkcji szyfrujących), tudzież podniesienie odporności konstrukcji na czynniki "środowiskowe" (to głównie dla sprzętu używanego w "trudnych" warunkach). Ale te "szczególne" zmiany nie dotyczą typowych wymienionych zastosowań: rejestratorów video, macierzy, czy innego sprzętu "konsumenckiego". A co do systemów operacyjnych embedded, to wbrew pozorom najczęściej ostatnimi czasy są to po prostu okrojone linuksy, bo... tak jest najtaniej (nie tylko ze względu na koszt licencji, ale głównie na łatwość znalezienia programistów dla takiego środowiska).
Podsumowując: jak kupujemy system "gotowy" to oczywiście warto wziąć pod uwagę "stabilność producenta", bo jak ten zniknie z rynku, to w razie awarii radzić musimy sobie sami, ale akurat konstrukcja oparta na pececie w tym wypadku jest IMHO raczej plusem niż minusem  :wink:

----------


## pumapunku

> konstrukcja oparta na pececie w tym wypadku jest IMHO raczej plusem niż minusem


Ja tak nie uważam ale nikomu nie każę się z tym zgadzać.

Przypominam, że termin inteligentny budynek w skrócie oznacza zintegrowany system zarządzania instalacjami znajdującymi się w budynku. To nie jest system będący wszystkimi instalacjami tylko zarządzający nimi. Instalacja oparta typowo o serwer/centralę co prawna zarządza i integruje ale nie potrafi zachować swojej funkcjonalności bez tego serwera/centrali czyli nie jest już instalacją inteligentną tylko jakąś pseudo-instalacją elektryczną. W przypadku systemów rozproszonych, nie mamy czegoś takiego jak serwer/centrala, mamy tylko moduły (najlepiej jak są jeszcze z własnym wbudowanym zasilaczem) i jakakolwiek awaria nie wyklucza nam całego systemu tylko jego nieznaczną część.

Dla zobrazowania umieszczam obrazek w którym serwer/centrala tylko zarządza ale nie stanowi elementu niezbędnego do działania systemu:


Jak widać, w przypadku awarii takiego serwera głównego (lub centrali) poszczególne systemy nadal funkcjonują, dopiero awarie poszczególnych centralek (np. alarmowej) powodują wyłączenie danej instalacji od 'Inteligentnego budynku'. 
Opracowanie scenariuszy awaryjnych nie jest takie proste bo trzeba patrzeć na system jako całość i przeanalizować awarię każdego elementu z osobna.
Widziałem takie scenariusze w postaci schematów blokowych 'jeżeli awaria X to Y, jeżeli awaria Y to Z itd.", na końcu jak już wysypało się absolutnie wszystko i wyczerpały się wszystkie dostępne opcje, użytkownik miał oddzielną dokumentację w której były rozpisane poszczególne S-ki w tablicy rozdzielczej i co po kolei należy włączać, jak sprawdzić czy ogranicznik się przypadkiem nie przepalił (po kilku-krotnym uderzeniu pioruna), które obwody przepiąć by odzyskać podstawową funkcjonalność instalacji itd.

A co Ty byś zrobił jak by padł Ci serwer/centrala takiego Budynku Inteligentnego? czy byłbyś w stanie coś więcej zrobić oprócz telefonu do serwisu?

----------


## ravbc

Już kiedyś o tym pisałem: zabezpieczenia na wypadek awarii kosztują. Można je zrealizować poprzez decentralizację całości (wtedy zabezpieczamy się przed padem całości, ale kosztem utraty jakiejś części funkcjonalności - a jakiej to zależy już od tego co ulegnie awarii). Można też (próbować) zapobiegać awarii (lub częściej usuwać jej skutki) przez redundancję (czyli duplikację) newralgicznego sprzętu. Kiedy taki "punkt krytyczny" w instalacji jest jeden i do tego jest nim łatwo zastępowany sprzęt typu pecet, to można się pokusić o "rendundancję dla ubogich", czyli trzymanie po prostu na półce sprzętu, którego uszkodzenie jest najbardziej prawdopodobne i w razie awarii jego "ręczną" podmianę. Oczywiście nie jest to rozwiązanie akceptowalne wszędzie, ale za to będzie znacznie tańsze. Dlatego pisałem, że gdyby producent miał zniknąć, to wykorzystywanie przez niego "popularnych" platfrom sprzętowych można traktować jak zaletę.

----------


## pumapunku

Tak, z tym się zgodzę pod warunkiem, że oprogramowanie które wykorzystuje producent da się ściągnąć z jednej maszyny i wgrać na drugą.

----------


## ravbc

No jeśli to pecet, to się w zasadzie zawsze da, tylko nie zawsze jest to całkiem łatwe niestety  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Myślę ze przy używaniu PC musi byc cały czas robiony backup na zewnętrzny dysk, aby go tylko przełożyć do nowej jednostki.

----------


## ravbc

Pytanie czy aplikacja da się uruchomić wprost na innym sprzęcie. Ktoś tu sugerował, że np. homiq zdaje się zaszywa w oprogramowaniu identyfikatory sprzętu, na których dana kopia może działać. Takie zabezpieczenia są oczywiście do obejścia, ale nie "od ręki".

----------


## pumapunku

wątpię w możliwość kopiowania jakiegokolwiek systemu i raczej próby w okresie gwarancyjnym mogłyby skończyć się utratą gwarancji, poza tym jest to nielegalne...

raczej należałoby pytać o jakiś backup tak jak wspomniał autorus; jeżeli firma nie udostępnia backupów to należałoby się zabezpieczyć paragrafami w umowie bo w końcu instalacja elektryczna to nie przelewki, ja bym nie chciał zostać na lodzie za pare lat...

A tak na marginesie, czy ktoś ma rozeznanie który producent na ile lat daje gwarancję?

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Tak, z tym się zgodzę pod warunkiem, że oprogramowanie które wykorzystuje producent da się ściągnąć z jednej maszyny i wgrać na drugą.


Przecież te plc2011A0 i B0 to dokładnie system rozproszony. jedna sztuka pada i reszta działa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peT7Yq0XydM
http://tanieogrzewanie.istore.pl/

Ideą działania jest to żeby one między sobą się nie porozumiewały, bo nie ma po co. Tam gdzie jesteś steruje lokalny PLC, a ty jako użytkownik możesz wysyłać komendy do kilku naraz jeżeli chcesz wszystko pozamykać, pouzbrajać alarmy.
Interkomunikacja rodziła by problemy natury bezpieczeństwa, chociażby. Zresztą akurat w tym przypadku to nie ma znaczenia, bo nie ma komunikacji i system sobie żyje lokalnie.
Jest to pewna forma uproszczenia ale nie za kosmiczne pieniądze.

----------


## pumapunku

> Przecież te plc2011A0 i B0 to dokładnie system rozproszony. jedna sztuka pada i reszta działa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peT7Yq0XydM
> http://tanieogrzewanie.istore.pl/
> 
> Ideą działania jest to żeby one między sobą się nie porozumiewały, bo nie ma po co. Tam gdzie jesteś steruje lokalny PLC, a ty jako użytkownik możesz wysyłać komendy do kilku naraz jeżeli chcesz wszystko pozamykać, pouzbrajać alarmy.
> Interkomunikacja rodziła by problemy natury bezpieczeństwa, chociażby. Zresztą akurat w tym przypadku to nie ma znaczenia, bo nie ma komunikacji i system sobie żyje lokalnie.
> Jest to pewna forma uproszczenia ale nie za kosmiczne pieniądze.



Nie jestem ani zwolennikiem PLC ani przeciwnikiem. Miałem z PLC trochę do czynienia i twierdzę, że trzeba na to dobrego programistę bo programowanie PLC'ka jest najbardziej zaawansowane z wszystkich tu wymienionych systemów. Jeżeli ktoś ma zaparcie i jakąś podstawową wiedzę to owszem - miłej zabawy, ale jak ktoś szuka gotowego systemu albo dosyć łatwego w obsłudze i programowaniu to do tego służą systemy magistralne np. LCN.

Pytanie moje brzmi ile trzeba sterowników PLC na dom powiedzmy 200m2 z solidnie rozbudowaną automatyką?
Czy do PLC'ka można podłączyć panele sterujące typowych firm np. JUNG, GIRA?
Ile zajmuje zaprogramowanie instalacji na PLC'ku w porównaniu do systemów magistralnych np. KNX, LCN?   :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Przecież te plc2011A0 i B0 to dokładnie system rozproszony. jedna sztuka pada i reszta działa


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 
Świetnie się ubawiłem. Taki wyśmienity żart z rana. Od razu che mi się pracować. Myślałeś o zmianie pracy na komika?
A wracając do tematu, to zrobienie z podstawowej ułomności plc2011A0 i B0 rzekomej zalety i przyrównanie ich do systemów rozproszonych takich jak np. KNX to kompletne nieporozumienie. Świadczy to też o twoim braku wiedzy w tym temacie.



> Ideą działania jest to żeby one między sobą się nie porozumiewały, bo nie ma po co.


A po to np. aby w momencie zadziałania czujek alarmu ppoż podnieść rolety w oknach i wysłać powiadomienie do właściciela, dodatkowo  zapalając oświetlenie zewnętrzne jeśli jest ciemno.



> Tam gdzie jesteś steruje lokalny PLC, a *ty jako użytkownik możesz wysyłać komendy* do kilku naraz jeżeli chcesz wszystko pozamykać, pouzbrajać alarmy.


Inteligentny dom MA TO ROBIĆ SAM, bez użytkownika. A dlaczego? Bo jest inteligentny.



> Interkomunikacja rodziła by problemy natury bezpieczeństwa, chociażby.


Kolejny świetny przykład zerowej wiedzy na temat inteligentnych instalacji. Na szczęście ludzie znający się na IB, używają normalnych systemów do sterowania budynkami a nie jakiejś niedorobionej chińszczyzny.



> Zresztą akurat w tym przypadku to nie ma znaczenia, bo nie ma komunikacji i system sobie żyje lokalnie.


Taki system nie żyje, jest trupem jeśli użytkownikowi upadnie telefon i ulegnie uszkodzeniu. Częściej przestanie działać, jeśli bateria ulegnie rozładowaniu.
Co to za inteligentny system skoro wszystko muszę robić sam, tak samo jak przy klasycznej instalacji, a jedyna różnica jest taka, że mogę to zrobić przez telefon.
Ciekawe jakim cudem inteligentne budynki w EIB powstawały 20 lat temu, skoro nie było wtedy smartfonów, tabletów a komórki zajmowały sporo miejsca w bagażniku?



> Jest to pewna forma uproszczenia ale nie za kosmiczne pieniądze.


Kupno tych sterowników to wywalenie pieniędzy. Sterowniki plc2011A0 i B0 nadają się do zbudowania IB dla psa (w tym przypadku IB to skrót od inteligentna buda)
 Lepiej już kupić sterowniki sterboxa.
Chętnie dowiem się w jaki sposób sterowniki plc2011A0 i B0 powiadomią mnie o zalaniu łazienki wodą i w jaki sposób odetną wodę. Dla sterboxa to "bułka z masłem"
Cytat za wikipedią:
"*Inteligentny budynek* (również inteligentny dom, system zarządzania budynkiem (Building Management System (BMS)) - *określenie wysoko zaawansowanego technicznie budynku.*

Inteligentny budynek posiada system czujników i detektorów oraz jeden, zintegrowany system zarządzania wszystkimi znajdującymi się w budynku instalacjami. *Dzięki informacjom pochodzącym z różnych elementów systemu, budynek może reagować na zmiany środowiska wewnątrz i na zewnątrz, co prowadzi do maksymalizacji funkcjonalności, komfortu i bezpieczeństwa oraz minimalizacji kosztów eksploatacji i modernizacji.* System inteligentnego budynku nie powinien wpływać negatywnie na ludzi znajdujących się w jego środowisku."

PS.
Jak zwykle kolego Tadeuszu Hypki, to nie ten wątek. Ten jest o gotowych systemach a nie o taniej niedorobionej chińszczyźnie.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> Nie jestem ani zwolennikiem PLC ani przeciwnikiem. Miałem z PLC trochę do czynienia i twierdzę, że trzeba na to dobrego programistę bo programowanie PLC'ka jest najbardziej zaawansowane z wszystkich tu wymienionych systemów. Jeżeli ktoś ma zaparcie i jakąś podstawową wiedzę to owszem - miłej zabawy, ale jak ktoś szuka gotowego systemu albo dosyć łatwego w obsłudze i programowaniu to do tego służą systemy magistralne np. LCN.
> 
> Pytanie moje brzmi ile trzeba sterowników PLC na dom powiedzmy 200m2 z solidnie rozbudowaną automatyką?
> Czy do PLC'ka można podłączyć panele sterujące typowych firm np. JUNG, GIRA?
> Ile zajmuje zaprogramowanie instalacji na PLC'ku w porównaniu do systemów magistralnych np. KNX, LCN?


Co do programowania, to mój chiński sterownik nie ma żadnego programowania tylko ma predefiniowane funkcje wybierane z listy. Nie musisz się znać na programowaniu. Możesz poustawiać wszelkie zależności między obwodami jako funkcje logiczne i powiązać to z czasami oraz dodać sprzężenia zwrotne.

Zobacz filmy szkoleniowe: http://www.youtube.com/elkompl

Opanowanie zajęło mi kilka godzin od wiedzy zerowej i zapewniam cię, że wszystkie zależności między różnymi hipotetycznymi sytuacjami zrobisz. Pewnie nie wszystkie i nie za skomplikowane ale wystarczająco dobre za gotowy przekaźnik IB.

Mnie panele drogich firm potrzebne nie są, bo każdy ma telefon komórkowy i mamy jeszcze tableta w garażu na stałe podłączonego do prądu na wypadek rozładowania sie komórek.
Jeżeli taka sytuacja nastąpi to otwieram bramę pilotem, z którego nie zrezygnowałem tylko mam pod siedzeniem w schowku (niektóre auta mają). Wiec otwieram bramy pilotem i już z tableta rozbrajam alarmy jak wjadę i sie zamknę. Ale nigdy nie było mi tego potrzeba gdyż każdy ma ładowarkę 12V/5V do zapalniczki z mikro USB i zresztą nie pamietam od kilkunastu lat żeby mi sie kiedyś telefon rozładował.

----------


## xtea

Dokładnie tak. Nie widzę żadnej ekonomicznej przesłanki aby kupiwać "inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie". Cena nie jest żadna dobra bo wynosi dziesięciokrotność samodzielnej instalacji na PLC.

----------


## pumapunku

A chińskie ABSy do samochodu też byś kupił?
Ja nie preferuję telefonów, traktuję je jako dodatek do reszty; były tu argumenty za i przeciw, niektórym te przeciw nie przeszkadzają, innym bardziej.


Twierdzę, że dobra instalacja niestety musi kosztować i tak jest w każdej dziedzinie życia. 
Trzeba patrzeć na produkt jako całość, dogłębnie ocenić jakość w tym oczywiście zgodność z normami, certyfikaty bezpieczeństwa itp. Jak byś trochę się znał na fachowej ocenie produktów branży elektrycznej i elektronicznej to stwierdziłbyś, że niestety to co jest dobre niestety kosztuje... 
 Przykład: ograniczniki DEHN, większość twierdzi, że są niesamowicie drogie i że konkurencja robi taniej ale nikt nie zagłębia się nad budową takiego ogranicznika, normami i certyfikatami. Nikogo nie obchodzi, że wytrzyma udar piorunowy 50000 A 100-krotnie jeden po drugim podczas gdy inne produkty sfajczyłyby się przy 5-krotnie mniejszym udarze i 50-krotnie mniejszej powtażalności tego udaru :smile: 
Dobry inspektor obaliłby każdego innego producenta bo: a to nie spełnia normy, a to nie ma jakiegoś certyfikatu, a to nie ma deklaracji, a to nie ma wyników badań laboratoryjnych itd itp. Jak firma ubezpieczeniowa po pożarze wyśle Ci takiego inspektora na inspekcję to możesz pożegnać się z ubezpieczeniem, zawsze coś się znajdzie.

Ale oczywiście nie namawiam do wydawania fortuny na byle drobiazg; po prostu trzeba znaleźć swój "złoty środek" ale nalegam by mieć bezpiecznie w papierach bo UE bierze się ostro za normy, certyfikaty itp sprawy, jest w tym przecież duży interes tak jak z ochroną środowiska i produktami typu ECO.

Oczywiście można trafić na perełki które schodzą z tej samej taśmy co markowe produkty, ale tego po wyglądzie nie da się ocenić, trzeba by było centymetr po centymetrze badać czy aby na pewno nie ma podmianki materiału.

Ale wiadomo, wszystko zależy od kasy; dla niektórych zwykłe kolorowe gniazda i łączniki Legranda są marnotrawstwem pieniędzy wolą te z castoramy za 4,5zł

Warto dodać na koniec, ze z badań statystycznych wynika, że w Polsce mamy najniższy standard mieszkaniowy, przebija Nas tylko Rumunia więc nie ma się z czego śmiać. Spróbuj namówić cywilizowanego europejczyka na swój produkt to się zdziwisz  :wink:

----------


## ravbc

Cena systemów gotowych, to koszt wiedzy i czasu potrzebnego na jej zdobycie. Są tacy na świecie, dla których ona wcale wygórowana nie jest. Instalacja oparta na PLC jest znacznie tańsza (sam mam taką), ale potrzeba do jej zbudowania dość specyficznej wiedzy i jeszcze więcej "nadmiarowego czasu". PLC zdecydowanie nie jest "jedynym słusznym wyborem" (z resztą jak każdy inny system).
A co do tych chińskich sterowników kontrolowanych z Androida: zdecydowanie zgadzam się z dendrytusem - jesli one nie potrafią się komunikować między sobą, to jest to bardzo poważne ograniczenie. Ale to, że można nimi sterować wyłącznie z urządzeń wyposażonych w Androida, to jest dla mnie totalna dyskwalifikacja, chyba że kogoś stać na ich wymianę na "nowszy model" co 3 lata. Dla przypomnienia: jeszcze 3 lata temu nikt o Androidzie nawet nie słyszał, a jeszcze 2 lata temu (a nawet i rok temu) na topie był iPhone ze swoim iOS. Co więcej Google zmienia Androida na tyle dynamicznie, że aplikacje, które działały poprawnie pod wersją 1.4, czy 1.5 (pierwsze "powszechnie" dostępne wersje Androida w smartfonach), nie bardzo chcą bez zmian działać pod najnowszymi wersjami tego systemu. A ja jakoś nie wierzę, by jakiś tam chiński producent dbał o długoterminowe wsparcie dla swoich starych produktów - raczej wypuszczą po prostu nowszą wersję...

----------


## perkolator

> Pytanie czy aplikacja da się uruchomić wprost na innym sprzęcie. Ktoś tu sugerował, że np. homiq zdaje się zaszywa w oprogramowaniu identyfikatory sprzętu, na których dana kopia może działać. Takie zabezpieczenia są oczywiście do obejścia, ale nie "od ręki".


Nawet i więcej. Numer MAC czy numer procesora można wyedytować w pliku wykonywalnym przy pomocy hex edytora. Gorszą rzeczą jest skompilowanie programu pod danego klienta wraz z setkami parametrów czasowych i różnych innych. W razie niemca bez opłacenia się i haraczu nic samemu nie będziesz w stanie przestawić. Niejako nabywasz licencję na program. Dla mnie to jest draństwo.
Strony www we flashu są tak właśnie robione. Skompilowane i koniec. Z tym, że dzięki konkurencji na rynku takich stronorobów są tysiące i cena za zrobienie www znacznie spadła. Na dodatek jest jeszcze Joomla. Jak ktoś ma zdolności graficzne to resztę ma za darmo.

----------


## dendrytus

> Pewnie nie wszystkie i nie za skomplikowane ale wystarczająco dobre za gotowy przekaźnik IB.


 Masz rację IB w twoim przypadku to Inteligentna Buda. Mając do wyboru EIB z przed 20 lat i to twoje chińskie badziewie wybrałbym EIB nawet używane z demontażu.
Zrealizuj proste działanie na tym swoim wynalazku. Wchodząc do łazienki lamelki żaluzji same się zamykają, ale tylko wtedy gdy jest ciemno na dworze. Po wyjściu z powrotem ustawiają się do wcześniejszej pozycji. Schemat mile widziany.



> Dokładnie tak. Nie widzę żadnej ekonomicznej przesłanki aby kupiwać "inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie". Cena nie jest żadna dobra bo wynosi dziesięciokrotność samodzielnej instalacji na PLC.


 A jakie jest ekonomiczne uzasadnienie domu na PLC?
System Inteligentnego Domu stosuje się dla wygody i komfortu, a nie z pobudek ekonomicznych.
Sama rozdzielnia w IB ma pojemność 200-400 modułów, kiedy w zwykłym domu można wszystko opędzić na 36, góra 2x48 modułów, a samo uzbrojenie i uruchomienie rozdzielni może trwać nawet 10 razy tyle czasu co rozdzielni w zwykłym domu. Chciałbym po prostu pieniądze za moją pracę i wiedzę.

----------


## tabaluga39

> ... samo uzbrojenie i uruchomienie rozdzielni może trwać nawet 10 razy tyle czasu co rozdzielni w zwykłym domu. Chciałbym po prostu pieniądze za moją pracę i wiedzę.


Robisz się nudny. Mnie na Twoje usługi nie stać, jak większość ludzi z tego forum i nie wmawiaj nam że wiesz wszystko najlepiej. DOm budowałem systemem gospodarczym. Sam upychałem wełnę i montowałem regipsy. Robiłem też instalację elektryczną. Robiłem to co robi większość ludzi budujących domy na kredyt. Wiedza Twoja, bez urazy może jest i duża ale nie tajemna. Każdy robi to na co go stać, a mnie na Ciebie nie stać ani na system gotowy za kilkadziesiąt klocków.

----------


## pumapunku

przykro mi to stwierdzać ale mało ludzi na to stać a nawet jeśli się tacy znajdą to jak usłyszą, że to kosztuje 30tys + dodatkowe elementy których nie brało się pod uwagę (np. okna z pneumatyką, sterowane lamelki, drzwi ryglowane, dodatkowe punkty oświetleniowe itd) to już w ogóle oczy wychodzą im na wierzch;
ale jak zarysuje się im lampa w audi to jakoś tak wszyscy zgodnie twierdzą "no tak, drogi ten serwis ale to w końcu audi..."

przeliczcie sobie to na ceny wyposażenia auta; bywa, że dodatkowe wyposażenie potrafi kosztować 30 tys i znajdą się na to chętni więc skoro lubicie jeździć wygodnie to dlaczego nie lubicie mieszkać wygodnie??

Rozumiem tych których w ogóle to nie kręci albo po prostu jest im to nie potrzebne (np. starszym ludziom) ale jak ktoś jest młody, interesuje się nowoczesnymi technologiami i zamierza się wybudować to warto dołożyć te ~3 tys na przygotowanie instalacji pod rozbudowę w przyszłości (np. za 5 lat)

PS tylko błagam, nie poruszajcie teraz tematu rozbudowy, to powinno dotyczyć oddzielnego wątku

----------


## dendrytus

> Robisz się nudny. Mnie na Twoje usługi nie stać, jak większość ludzi z tego forum i nie wmawiaj nam *że wiesz wszystko najlepiej*.


Nic na to nie poradzę, że tak mam.



> DOm budowałem systemem gospodarczym. Sam upychałem wełnę i montowałem regipsy. Robiłem też instalację elektryczną. Robiłem to co robi większość ludzi budujących domy na kredyt. Wiedza Twoja, bez urazy może jest i duża ale nie tajemna. Każdy robi to na co go stać, a mnie na Ciebie nie stać ani na system gotowy za kilkadziesiąt klocków.


Tak dla przypomnienia, JEST TO WĄTEK O INTELIGENTNYCH DOMACH GOTOWYCH SYSTEMACH W DOBREJ CENIE. Nikogo nie obchodzi na co ciebie stać a na co nie i jak budowałeś swój dom. 
Gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie są dla ludzi, których na to stać i dla nich powinien być ten temat.



> bie to na ceny wyposażenia auta; bywa, że dodatkowe wyposażenie potrafi kosztować 30 tys i znajdą się na to chętni więc skoro lubicie jeździć wygodnie to dlaczego nie lubicie mieszkać wygodnie??


Nawigacja plus Xeony plus lakier czarna perła plus czarna podsufitka i już mamy 30 tys.
Albo cztery takie felgi

i mamy 35 000 zł.

----------


## perkolator

> przykro mi to stwierdzać ale mało ludzi na to stać a nawet jeśli się tacy znajdą to jak usłyszą, że to kosztuje 30tys + dodatkowe elementy których nie brało się pod uwagę


Szczególnie jak usłyszą, że system jest na pececie nawet fanless, program jest złośliwie skompilowany i zabezpieczony przed skopiowaniem czy nawet backupem, że sami nie mogą wprowadzać zmian tylko muszą za to płacić i w ogóle, że to klienta nie powinno obchodzić, bo kupują "rozwiązanie" czy "licencję" zamiast konkretnych urządzeń.

----------


## dendrytus

> Szczególnie jak usłyszą, że system jest na pececie nawet fanless, program jest złośliwie skompilowany i zabezpieczony przed skopiowaniem czy nawet backupem, że sami nie mogą wprowadzać zmian tylko muszą za to płacić i w ogóle, że to klienta nie powinno obchodzić, bo kupują "rozwiązanie" czy "licencję" zamiast konkretnych urządzeń.


Jakoś zakup kompa z windowsem i OEM nie sprawia jakichkolwiek oporów, mimo że praktycznie nie ma możliwości wymiany płyty głównej bez złamania licencji.
Jakoś nie ma oporów przed kupnem iPhona, który ma nałożone spore ograniczenia a zastosowanie jailbreak'a oznacza utratę gwarancji.
Jakimś cudem zakup kina domowego, w którym nie można dodać jakiegoś nowego standardu kodeków nie stanowi problemu, a przecież wiadomo, że w środku jest złośliwie skompilowany linux.
Zdaje się też, że zmiana firmware'u odblokowującego dodatkowe funkcje z droższego modelu skutkuje utratą gwarancji producenta.
Ciekawe skąd to przeświadczenie, że dodanie jakiejś funkcji lub zmiana ustawień kosztuje zylion euro, a nie dwie dobre mrożone kawy i kawałek wyśmienitej szarlotki domowej roboty.
Ciekawe dlaczego nie macie takich samych pretensji do producentów pieców gazowych, przecież nie ma możliwości grzebania w oprogramowaniu, a jak wiadomo zdolni forumowicze na pewno podnieśliby wydajność dowolnego pieca o 300%, jeśli tylko mogliby pogrzebać w oprogramowaniu sterownika.
PS.
Jak klient sam sobie rozprogramuje system IB, bo mu jacyś forumowicze głupio doradzili, to ja jako instalator powinienem usunąć usterkę za darmo w ramach gwarancji?
Jak coś się uszkodzi to zakład, że użytkownik, mimo iż grzebał w ustawianiach, będzie  przysięgał na wszystkie świętości że nic nie robił.
Jeśli wystąpi problem to jak mam ustalić czy jest to przypadek, mój błąd czy błąd pseudo ekspertów z jakiegoś forum, skoro każdy może grzebać w ustawieniach.

----------


## ravbc

Znowu muszę się zgodzić z dendrytusem (aż zaczynam się sam siebie bać  :wink:  ), ale to że system nie jest "w pełni otwarty" to jest po prostu jego cecha, a nie od razu wada. Za pełną otwartość się także płaci (bo producent zwykle wtedy zakłada, że moment sprzedaży to może być jego ostatni kontakt z klientem) . No i większości normalnych ludzi taki system "open source" do nieczgo potrzebny nie jest. Zdecydowanie warto od instalatora wyciągnąć dokumentację instalacji (co, jak i z czym jest połączone oraz jakie pełni funkcje), ale to wcale nie znaczy, że trzeba mieć możliwość samodzielnej ingerencji w ustawienia. EIB/KNX jest o tyle fajnym "systemem gotowym", że stał się niemalże standardem przemysłowym. Urządzenia zgodne z EIB robi cała rzesza producentów, więc nie ma tu ryzyka "vendor lock-in", czyli zawsze znajdzie się instalator, który będzie umiał poprawić coś co poprzedniemu nie wyszło. To jednak wcale nie znaczy, że można wymagać bezkosztowego "oddania" kontroli nad instalacją od poprzedniego instalatora (to są właściwie tylko kwestie umów między stronami - jak się jest wystarczająco dużym klientem, to nawet do takich zamkniętych systemów "pecetowych" można źródła wydębić). No a jak ktoś potrzebuje mieć pełen wgląd w instalację montowaną w pojedynczym domku jednorodzinnym, to niestety jedyną opcją jest zrobienie jej sobie samodzielne. Tylko to nie jest wybór dla każdego, ani nawet temat na ten wątek.

----------


## pumapunku

dla nie wtajemniczonych przypominam, że jest też coś takiego jak Projekt wykonawczy i Dokumentacja powykonawcza.

Projekt jak sama nazwa wskazuje określa opis techniczny, obliczenia techniczne, dobór odpowiedniego oświetlenia, rysunki i schematy np. trasa kabli, rodzaje kabli, sposób ułożenia, kolizje kablowe, opis żył kabli, schematy rozszyć i połączeń kablowych, średnice otworów, rodzaje i wysokości montażowe puszek p/t, typ i miejsce rozdzielni, schemat połączeń w rozdzielni, rodzaje zastosowanych aparatów elektrycznych (zabezpieczeń) w rozdzielni itd. W skrócie: cała "materiałówka" wraz z uwagami i wytycznymi dla wykonawcy, ew. odnośniki do aktualnych norm i wymagania odnośnie certyfikacji instalowanych urządzeń.

Do tego można dodatkowo dokupić rysunki detali (rzuty ścian gdzie instalacja się komplikuje/krzyżuje z innymi).

Jeżeli jest to osoba z stosownymi uprawnieniami to można taki projekt przedłożyć w każdej instytucji która będzie od nas wymagała projektu instalacji elektrycznej (mówili mi, że przy dużych kwotach ubezpieczeń banki potrafią zażądać oświadczenia uprawnionego projektanta albo zatwierdzonej kserokopii projektu instalacji elektrycznej czy też odgromowej).

Projektant tak jak lekarz, bierze pełną odpowiedzialność, ryzykuje uprawnienia (karierę), za spowodowanie czyjegoś kalectwa może pójść siedzieć więc jak ktoś myśli, że 1500+ za projekt nad którym trzeba sporo posiedzieć to dużo to niech zobaczy ile to kosztuje w innych branżach (np. wentylacja, ogrzewanie i chłodzenie) oraz porówna z cenami na zachodzie (podpowiem, że w Niemczech od 1500 eur ale to zupełnie inny kraj). Poza tym ZUSy i VAT też kosztują i fakturę VAT za taki projekt można odliczyć od podatku.

Z dobrze zaprojektowaną instalacją poradzi sobie każdy elektryk który zna się na montażu kabli i puszek p/t.  Nawet jak ktoś ma znikome pojęcie to kupując taki projekt i robiąc wszystko zgodnie z projektem to musi być dobrze. 
Z wykonawcą podpisujemy umowę w której wykonawca robi zgodnie z projektem i oczywiście jak coś sp**rdoli to poprawia bo nie wypłacimy mu wynagrodzenia dopóki nie wypełni warunków zawartych w umowie  :big grin: 
Z doświadczenia widzę, że dobrzy wykonawcy niechętnie biorą się za robotę bez projektu a jak zwrócimy się do obojętnie jakiego wykonawcy z tym projektem to pracę na budowie przebiegają znacznie znacznie szybciej (np. dwóch elektryków pracuje równolegle). Jak jest wszystko na tyle mocno skomplikowane, że Nasz wykonawca robi oczy to można jeszcze podzielić pracę na brudne i tak jakby biały montaż. Z białym montażem w którym trzeba wykonać rozszycia i połączenia magistralne dobrze radzą sobie firmy kładące sieci komputerowe.
Jest też coś takiego jak nadzór autorski w którym też uwzględnia się harmonogram prac.

Oprócz projektu można wziąć Dokumentację powykonawczą, znajdują się tam wszystkie zmiany jakie musiały zajść, zdjęcia kabli przed zakryciem, spis typów użytej aparatury i numerów seryjnych modułów, wyniki pomiarów zabezpieczeń i "przejść" kabli,* screenshoty z programów konfiguracyjnych, backup konfiguracji.*

Większość skopiowałem z oferty, jako elektrotechnik jest mi to wszystko znane z innych projektów i procedur z którymi się spotykam w pracy natomiast z IB mam do czynienia od niedawna. Sam baaardzo długo decydowałem się na instalację.

PS Mam sporo subskrypcji newsletterów różnych firm i ostatnio doszły mnie słuchy, że jest przepis w którym wymaga się sporządzenia pomiarów ochronników i oględzin zabezpieczeń po każdej burzy!!!

----------


## autorus

> Jakoś zakup kompa z windowsem i OEM nie sprawia jakichkolwiek oporów, mimo że praktycznie nie ma możliwości wymiany płyty głównej bez złamania licencji.


W tej kwestii pozwolę się nie zgodzić. Byłem w takiej sytuacjiPadł mi dysk a że płyta była leciwa wymieniłem na nową. Jak łatwo sie domyślić po wgraniu windows zaczeły sie problemy. 

Zadzwoniłem na infolinię MS przeprowadzono mnie przez proces rejestracji, dano nowe kody. Działą do dziś. Sam byłem zdziwiony bo w sklepie już mnie namawiano na nową instalkę.

----------


## pumapunku

autorus,
- w wersji OEM w przypadku zmian komponentów musisz się "przerejsetrować" ale nie można wykonać więcej zmian niż X (np. przenieść licencję ze starego kompa na nowy) ale tylko w teorii bo w praktyce można  :wink: 
- w wersji BOX proces przechodzenia nowej rejestracji nie jest wymagany, przenosisz licencje gdzie chcesz i kiedy chcesz, dlatego te licencje są odpowiednio droższe

----------


## autorus

No widzisz a wtedy o tym nie wiedziałem i by prawie mnie to kosztowało 500zł.

----------


## robja

Ja u siebie mam system eHouse używany od jakiś 6 lat. system jest stosunkowo tani (Wersja full wypas dla domu 150m2 mieszkalnego) kosztowała mnie ok 15tys (ze sterownikiem kotłowni, CO, rekuperacji, alarmem  z powiadomieniem SMS, sterownikiem rolet, i 11 sterownikami pomieszczeń)
System jest sprzedawany też w wersji do samodzielnego montażu dla tych co budują się metodami gospodarczymi  :smile: .

Osobiście też sam sobie zainstalowałem i uruchomiłem system a elektrykiem nie jestem:
Moja instalacja jest opisana na blogu systemu jak by ktoś zamierzał pójść w moje ślady:
Inteligentny dom eHouse samodzielna instalacja
Aktualnie dla samodzielnego montażu (bez gwarancji) jest inny cennik (ok połowę tańsze wszystkie sterowniki) co zmniejsza znacznie koszty  "błędów sapera" jak coś się źle połączy przy instalacji.
System może współpracować z PC co umożliwia własne tworzenie algorytmów sterujących przy pomocy programów lub skryptów własnych jeśli seryjna wersja czegoś nie ma, a bardzo nam na tym zależy.
System (sterowniki) mogą być sterowane z pilota podczerwieni w standardzie sony) co bije na głowę sterowanie przez panele wmontowane w ścianach lub nawet Tablety przy sterowaniu zdalnym w domu)

Więcej linków producenta:
eHouse Inteligentny Dom Strona producenta, dokumentacja techniczna itd
eHouse.Pro Automatyka Budynku - wersje systemu dla innych aplikacji (hotele, pensjonaty, biura, itd)
Sterowanie Biz - Inteligentny Dom więcej informacji ogólnych
Blog eHouse - Inteligentny Dom eHouse przykłady, rozwiązania, samodzielny montaż, zrób to sam

eHouse Inteligentny Dom Cennik ceny systemu sterowników.

----------


## ravbc

Hehe, całkiem niezła próba pozycjonowania strony...  :wink:

----------


## autorus

:smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> System (sterowniki) mogą być sterowane z pilota podczerwieni w standardzie sony) co bije na głowę sterowanie przez panele wmontowane w ścianach lub nawet Tablety przy sterowaniu zdalnym w domu)


1.A jak robisz na tym pilocie podgląd z domofonu czy kamery zewnętrznej?
2.Jak odczytujesz na nim obecną temperaturę?
3.Jak przeglądasz na super pilocie historię zdarzeń?
4.Jak przy pomocy pilota sprawdzić czy gniazdka zewnętrzne są wyłączone?
5.Jak włączy ci się alarm, to jak na tym super genialnym, pilocie SONY na podczerwień odczytasz co jest jego przyczyna?
Pytania specjalnie ponumerowałem, aby łatwiej ci było udzielić na nie odpowiedzi.
PS.
Najbardziej rozbawiło mnie, że stosowanie systemu eHouse pozwoli zaoszczędzić energię i dzięki temu system zwróci się po 3 latach. NIE MA TAKIEJ MOŻLIWOŚCI. Oszczędności i zwrot kosztów na system mamy tylko w przypadku instalacji w biurach i urzędach. W domu oszczędności są praktycznie żadne, za to komfort na pewno.

----------


## dendrytus

> System (sterowniki) mogą być sterowane z pilota podczerwieni w standardzie sony) co bije na głowę sterowanie przez panele wmontowane w ścianach lub nawet Tablety przy sterowaniu zdalnym w domu)


 Masz faktycznie rację. Muszę sobie coś takiego zainstalować.


Pełna ergonomia, funkcjonalność i intuicyjność. Przy tym takie sterowania jak to






lub to


wypadają blado

PS.
I żeby znowu mi nie zarzucono że tylko jakąś drożyznę pokazuje.


Całkiem fajne sterownie na polskim sterbox'ie. Swoją drogą ciekawe jak się czują posiadacze chińszczyzny, która jest dwukrotnie droższa.
W przypadku sterboxa moduły komunikują się ze sobą.

----------


## pumapunku



----------


## grregg

> Hehe, całkiem niezła próba pozycjonowania strony...


No... tylko pogratulować  :wink:

----------


## odaro

A niech mi ktoś powie jak w tzw. gotowych systemach rozwiązane jest sterowanie gniazdkami elektrycznymi.

Zazwyczaj podawany jest przykład włączania ekspresu do kawy po przebudzeniu się.

Czy znacie jakieś inne ciekawe funkcje sterowania gniazdkami elektrycznymi. 

A jak to wygląda w praktyce czy w systemach EIB wszystkie gniazdka są połączone przez przekaźnik z modułem automatyki czy raczej gniazdka elektryczne 
są wpięte do instalacji z pominięciem modułów automatyki.

----------


## dendrytus

> A niech mi ktoś powie jak w tzw. gotowych systemach rozwiązane jest sterowanie gniazdkami elektrycznymi.


Tak samo jak każdym innym obwodem typu załącz/wyłącz.



> Zazwyczaj podawany jest przykład włączania ekspresu do kawy po przebudzeniu się.


Przykład ten jest oczywiście głupi, bo ekspres nie wystartuje po podaniu zasilania. Ale marketingowo fajnie wygląda.
Takie rozwiązanie stosuje się, aby przez przypadek nie zostawić włączonego ekspresu lub uniknąć wracania przez pół miasta, aby się upewnić czy aby na pewno expres został wyłączony.



> Czy znacie jakieś inne ciekawe funkcje sterowania gniazdkami elektrycznymi.


Wyłączanie sprzętu audio, komputerów na noc lub podczas nieobecności. Urządzenia te w stanie "stand by" pobierają co prawda kilka-kilkanaście watów, ale sumując to przez ilość urządzeń np. 3 tv+ 2 tuner sat +2 PC można zaoszczędzić całkiem ciekawą sumkę. Koszt takiego sterowania zwróci się co prawda dopiero po kilku latach, ale według mnie warto.
Funkcja wyłączania gniazdek ma jeszcze jedną zaletę można ograniczyć dzieciom dostęp do TV czy kompa, bez konieczności włażenia pod biurko w celu zabrania przewodów 



> A jak to wygląda w praktyce czy w systemach EIB wszystkie gniazdka są połączone przez przekaźnik z modułem automatyki czy raczej gniazdka elektryczne 
> są wpięte do instalacji z pominięciem modułów automatyki.


 Nie wpina się pewnych gniazdek np tych używanych przez lodówkę, piec czy służących do podłączania odkurzacza.
Wpina się natomiast gniazdka pod moduły ściemniające, aby można było podłączyć lampy i sterować ich jasnością. Oczywiście użytkownik nie może ich wykorzystywać wtedy do innych celów.

----------


## odaro

> Tak samo jak każdym innym obwodem typu załącz/wyłącz.
> 
> Przykład ten jest oczywiście głupi, bo ekspres nie wystartuje po podaniu zasilania. Ale marketingowo fajnie wygląda.
> Takie rozwiązanie stosuje się, aby przez przypadek nie zostawić włączonego ekspresu lub uniknąć wracania przez pół miasta, aby się upewnić czy aby na pewno expres został wyłączony.
> 
> Wyłączanie sprzętu audio, komputerów na noc lub podczas nieobecności. Urządzenia te w stanie "stand by" pobierają co prawda kilka-kilkanaście watów, ale sumując to przez ilość urządzeń np. 3 tv+ 2 tuner sat +2 PC można zaoszczędzić całkiem ciekawą sumkę. Koszt takiego sterowania zwróci się co prawda dopiero po kilku latach, ale według mnie warto.
> Funkcja wyłączania gniazdek ma jeszcze jedną zaletę można ograniczyć dzieciom dostęp do TV czy kompa, bez konieczności włażenia pod biurko w celu zabrania przewodów 
> 
>  Nie wpina się pewnych gniazdek np tych używanych przez lodówkę, piec czy służących do podłączania odkurzacza.
> Wpina się natomiast gniazdka pod moduły ściemniające, aby można było podłączyć lampy i sterować ich jasnością. Oczywiście użytkownik nie może ich wykorzystywać wtedy do innych celów.


Czyli reasumując wszystkie obwody gniazdek (poza strategicznymi typu piec CO. lodówka) należy podłączyć do modułów automatyki.

Czy do tego potrzebny jest dodatkowy przekaźnik.

To wyłączanie "stand by" ma jedną wadę mrugający wyświetlacz po ponownym podaniu zasilania albo wyzerowanie Timer i konieczność nowego ustawienia daty i godziny. 

Więc nadal pozostaje pytanie czy aby na pewno warto. 

Może ktoś jeszcze ma jakieś swoje przemyślenia?

----------


## dendrytus

> Czyli reasumując wszystkie obwody gniazdek (poza strategicznymi typu piec CO. lodówka) należy podłączyć do modułów automatyki.


Dlaczego? To czy podłączasz zależy tylko od twojego kaprysu i kasy. Wszystkie kable i tak lądują w rozdzielni. Czy przewód podłączysz bezpośrednio do bezpiecznika czy przez przekaźnik, jest bez większego znaczenia, bo i tak możesz to zmienić.



> Czy do tego potrzebny jest dodatkowy przekaźnik.


Tak. 16A bistabilny. może też być moduł z kilkoma przekaźnikami.



> To wyłączanie "stand by" ma jedną wadę mrugający wyświetlacz po ponownym podaniu zasilania albo wyzerowanie Timer i konieczność nowego ustawienia daty i godziny.


Większość współczesnego sprzętu świetnie sobie radzi z kilku godzinnym brakiem zasilania. Zawsze można mieć dwa gniazdka. Jedno sterowane drugie z zasilaniem ciągłym



> Więc nadal pozostaje pytanie czy aby na pewno warto.


Każda instalacja IB zużywa prąd, stosując taki rozwiązanie będzie zarabiać na swoje siebie.
można przyjąć, że średnio masz urządzenia odcięte przez 8h na dobę. 
W przypadku firm i urzędów masz oszczędności na poziomie 16h na dobę 5 dni w tygodniu + dwa dni 24h, wtedy widać oszczędność. Niestety durni marketingowcy twierdzą, że IB i ID to to samo, więc automatycznie i oszczędność mają być identyczne. Niestety tak nie jest.

----------


## autorus

Z waszych wywodów dowiedziałem sie dwóch ciekawych rzeczy  :smile:   Oprócz ogólnie interesującej dyskusji miłej w czytaniu rzecz jasna.
- z tym ekspresem, zastanawiałem się jak to jest bo ekspres mam ale ni jak się tej funkcji nie da zrobić
- newralgiczne gniazdka czyli lodówka itp nie przepuszczać przez sterownik. (dla bezpieczeństwa, padnie sterownik a lodówka będzie działać)

----------


## dendrytus

> - z tym ekspresem, zastanawiałem się jak to jest bo ekspres mam ale ni jak się tej funkcji nie da zrobić


Da się zrobić, ale trzeba grzebać w ekspresie(np. trzeba zewrzeć włącznik wtedy włączamy zdalnie i nie musimy czekać na nagrzanie się ekspresu). W najprostszej wersji będziemy mogli włączać ekspres przez komórkę/tablet.
Przy bardziej zaawansowanych ekspresach niezbędny jest dodatkowy sterownik i sporo kombinowania.
Prawdopodobnie świetnie sprawdzi się chiński sterownik PLC. 6 wej i 7 wyjść. Jest czym zaszaleć. 



> - newralgiczne gniazdka czyli lodówka itp nie przepuszczać przez sterownik. (dla bezpieczeństwa, padnie sterownik a lodówka będzie działać)


Szansa na padnięcie jest niewielka. Nie stosuje się raczej z powodu bezsensowności. Po co mieć możliwość włączania i wyłączania( dodatkowe koszty), skoro i tak obwód musi być włączony 24h.

PS.
To o chińskim PLC było akurat całkiem poważnie. Właśnie się zastanawiam czy sobie czegoś takiego nie zrobić. Ale raczej wybiorę sterboxa ze względu na cenę i fajniejszy interfejs i dodatkowy plus sterowanie przez maila. W końcu przydadzą się te gniazdka komputerowe w kuchni.

----------


## ravbc

Jak już zaczęliście o tych ekspresach: zna ktoś ekspres ciśnieniowy (ale taki z tych domowych, nie barowych), który miał by wyprowadzony jakiś rozsądny interfejs pozwalający sterować jego pracą nie tylko "z klawiszy na obudowie"? Chodzi mi o coś takiego jak mają np. niektóre telewizory (np. sterowanie przez RS-232 w Sharpach, czy niektórych Sony). Gdyby taki ekspres istniał, wtedy faktycznie marketingowy bełkot o "budzeniu kawą" miałby jakieś tam podstawy. No są jeszcze tzw. ekspresy przelewowe, które włącza się poprzez zwykły przełącznik on/off. Takim ekspresem można oczywiście próbować sterować podając i odcinając mu zasilanie (a ów przełącznik zostawić na stałe w pozycji on). Tylko po pierwsze kawa z takiego ekspresu jest do kitu, a po drugie istnieje wtedy ryzyko spalenia ekspresu jeśli dzień wcześniej zapomni się wlać wody  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Hm w moim to niemożliwe a to dla tego ze po każdym załączeniu robi przepłukiwanie.

----------


## dendrytus



----------


## ravbc

Na żadnym z tych filmików niestety nie robią kawy  :wink:  Najbliższy jest ten trzeci, czyli robot z technikum z Wiednia, ale przecież nie zawale sobie połowy kuchni takim badziewiem, po to tylko, żeby mieć "kawową pobudkę".  :wink:  Zwłaszcza że żadna kawa nie pachnie aż tak, żebym ją poczuł w sypialni i to jeszcze przez sen  :wink:  Krótko mówiąc: pomysł z kawą na "dzień dobry", to akurat typowo marketingowy bełkot (pomijam już to, że osobiście nie wypił bym kawy tuż po przebudzeniu, a zanim zdążył bym wstać i do niej "usiąść" była by pewnie zimna).

----------


## dendrytus

> mieć "kawową pobudkę".  Zwłaszcza że żadna kawa nie pachnie aż tak, żebym ją poczuł w sypialni i to jeszcze przez sen


To może ustaw ekspres w sypialni?

----------


## autorus

Dzięki waszym dywagacjom o ekspresie doszedłem do takiego rozwiązania.

Ekspres na oddzielnym obwodzie. Wałcza sie np o 6.00 i wyłącza o 7.00.  U mnie konkretnie najdłużej czyli kilka minut trwa rozruch tzn rozgrzanie i przepłukanie. Potem jest juz szybciutko. Wchodze do kuchni i ekspres czekam na przyciśnięcie rodzaju kawy. Dla mnie to optymalne  :smile:

----------


## Jacław

> Dzięki waszym dywagacjom o ekspresie doszedłem do takiego rozwiązania.
> 
> Ekspres na oddzielnym obwodzie. Wałcza sie np o 6.00 i wyłącza o 7.00.  U mnie konkretnie najdłużej czyli kilka minut trwa rozruch tzn rozgrzanie i przepłukanie. Potem jest juz szybciutko. Wchodze do kuchni i ekspres czekam na przyciśnięcie rodzaju kawy. Dla mnie to optymalne


Podanie napięcia do ekspresu tylko włączy stan czuwania a nie włączy samego ekspresu. Zdaje się że dopiero jego załączenie powoduje rozruch i przepłukanie. Czyli jednak jakiś robocik musi ten guziczek nacisnąć  :wink:

----------


## Jacław

Trochę poszperałem na ten temat i trop rozwiązania znalazłem tutaj:
http://www.miele-project-business.co...e-at-home.aspx
Miele ma jakiś interfejs do integracji swoich produktów AGD ([email protected]). Jest też członkiem KNX Association, więc kto wie...

----------


## ravbc

To [email protected] wygląda bardzo obiecująco. Ciekawe, czy to też (jak na razie) tylko marketing, czy już coś z tego faktycznie wdrożyli (i daje się kupić). Swoją drogą, to aż dziwne, że producenci AGD jakoś słabo myślą o tym, by "zintegrować" swoje urządzenia - przecież to świetna metoda, żeby skłonić klienta do kupienia całej serii sprzętu u jednego dostawcy.
Tak czy owak, światełko w tunelu już widać, więc teraz trzeba tylko poczekać, aż ten pociąg dojedzie do nas...  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Miele ma jakiś interfejs do integracji swoich produktów AGD ([email protected]). Jest też członkiem KNX Association, więc kto wie...


A to oznacza, że ich wyroby działają tylko z KNX/EIB, a to z kolei oznacza jeden z najdroższych systemów na rynku

Żeby ostudzić trochę wasze oczekiwania podam cenę expresu Miele do zabudowy bez KNX czy innego systemu zdalnego sterowania. Cena to około 7000 zł. Za opcję z knx pewnie trzeba by zapłacić ponad 10 000 zł.

----------


## ravbc

Bramki do EIB/KNX spokojnie można znaleźć dla prawie dowolnego systemu automatyki (nie zawsze dające pełną funkcjolnalnośc i zwykle dość drogie, ale jednak są - to siła EIB). A że Miele jest drogie to też nic nowego. Ale jeśli się taka automatyka już u Miele pojawiła, to prędzej czy później inni producenci też zaczną to u siebie wdrażać. A że początkowo będzie to tylko w najdroższych modelach? Cóż, ostatnimi czasy sprzęt i tak więcej niż 5-8 lat nie wytrzymuje, a to dość czasu, żeby ta funkcjonalność potaniała.  :wink:  Przynajmniej mam taką nadzieję, bo ja już (dość nową) kuchnię mam i raczej jej teraz na Miele wymieniać nie będę...

----------


## BMS IB

A czy ktoś miał może styczność z systemem Tridium? Podobno jest to jeden z najlepszych systemów na świecie... ale czy na pewno?

----------


## Jacław

> A czy ktoś miał może styczność z systemem Tridium? Podobno jest to jeden z najlepszych systemów na świecie... ale czy na pewno?


Jeśli za rozwój systemu są odpowiedzialni równie inteligentni ludzie co za jego promocję (żenująca próba reklamy), to wręcz przeciwnie  :smile:

----------


## autorus

> Podanie napięcia do ekspresu tylko włączy stan czuwania a nie włączy samego ekspresu. Zdaje się że dopiero jego załączenie powoduje rozruch i przepłukanie. Czyli jednak jakiś robocik musi ten guziczek nacisnąć


Nie masz racji, włącza właśnie cały ekspres  :smile:  Przynajmniej u mnie. Mówimy o saeco.

----------


## Paweł Irek

> A niech mi ktoś powie jak w tzw. gotowych systemach rozwiązane jest sterowanie gniazdkami elektrycznymi.
> 
> Zazwyczaj podawany jest przykład włączania ekspresu do kawy po przebudzeniu się.
> 
> Czy znacie jakieś inne ciekawe funkcje sterowania gniazdkami elektrycznymi. 
> 
> A jak to wygląda w praktyce czy w systemach EIB wszystkie gniazdka są połączone przez przekaźnik z modułem automatyki czy raczej gniazdka elektryczne 
> są wpięte do instalacji z pominięciem modułów automatyki.


Co do sterowania gniazdek mam dość wyrobione poglądy.

Indywidualne sterowanie gniazd powinno dotyczyć tylko tych gniazdek, które są przeznaczone do bardzo konkretnych zastosowań czyli: żelazko, niech będzie ten ekspres, a nawet toster, z góry zaplanowane oświetlenie... choć każdy z tych przykładów budzi moje wątpliwości.

Przede wszystkim sam zdecydowałbym się na położenie instalacji gniazdek tradycyjnie (czyli 5-8 gniazdek na jednym obwodzie) ale w oparciu o 4-5 żyłowy przewód elektryczny. Zwyczajowo stosuje się 3x2,5. Czwarta i ewentualnie 5 żyła służyłaby automatyzacji.  Czyli po położeniu instalacji miałbym w gniazdku do dyspozycji przewody L-1, L-2, L-3. L-1 dla przykładu nie była by w ogóle sterowana. L-2 działała by wg. logiki A, a L-3 wg. logiki B. 

Później jak już będzie wiadomo, po urządzeniu się w domu, co do którego gniazdka będzie tak naprawdę podłączone i czy będzie się resetować w trybie OFF itp. to wtedy poprzez przepięcie odpowiedniej żyły L decydował bym o logice danego gniazda. 

Dystrybucję energii tych przewodów zrealizował bym przez stycznik z cewką sterującą. Dopiero stycznik sterowany by był przez system automatyki. Użycie stycznika to przede wszystkim sposób na pominięcie coraz mniej przewidywalnych typów obciążeń podłączanych do gniazdek, a jak wiadomo nawet dobre przekaźniki dość ciężko znoszą obciążenia byle czym (od wiertarki, poprzez odkurzacz, po Hi-Fi). Zabezpieczenie nadprądowe nie jest w stanie ochronić elementów sterujących (czyli przekaźników), przed uroczym łukiem elektrycznym i udarem prądowym, które jest w stanie zafundować każdy statystyczny zasilacz impulsowy od np. laptopa.

Gniazda powinny być na stycznikach NC, ale pewnie są wyjątki od reguły.

Ktoś mnie wyprowadzi z ewentualnie błędnie wyrobionego poglądu?

----------


## dendrytus

> Przede wszystkim sam zdecydowałbym się na położenie instalacji gniazdek tradycyjnie (czyli 5-8 gniazdek na jednym obwodzie) ale w oparciu o 4-5 żyłowy przewód elektryczny. Zwyczajowo stosuje się 3x2,5. Czwarta i ewentualnie 5 żyła służyłaby automatyzacji.  Czyli po położeniu instalacji miałbym w gniazdku do dyspozycji przewody L-1, L-2, L-3. L-1 dla przykładu nie była by w ogóle sterowana. L-2 działała by wg. logiki A, a L-3 wg. logiki B.


W KNX praktycznie nie stosuje się ani 3x1,5 ani 3x2,5, zamiast nich używa się min 4x1,5 i 4x2,5, Nawet jeśli będą wykorzystywane tylko 3 żyły. Ułatwia to późniejszą rozbudowę.



> Gniazda powinny być na stycznikach NC, ale pewnie są wyjątki od reguły.
> 
> Ktoś mnie wyprowadzi z ewentualnie błędnie wyrobionego poglądu?


Przekaźniki są bistabilne.

----------


## Paweł Irek

> W KNX praktycznie nie stosuje się ani 3x1,5 ani 3x2,5, zamiast nich używa się min 4x1,5 i 4x2,5, Nawet jeśli będą wykorzystywane tylko 3 żyły. Ułatwia to późniejszą rozbudowę..


I słusznie, poważam.




> Przekaźniki są bistabilne.


Masz na myśli "bistabilne" impulsowe (przełączane impulsem wymagające zasilnia) czy bistabilne z trwałym przełączeniem nie wymagającym podtrzymującego zasilania?

----------


## dendrytus

> Masz na myśli "bistabilne" impulsowe (przełączane impulsem wymagające zasilnia)


Takie przekaźniki nazywają się monostabilne



> czy bistabilne z trwałym przełączeniem nie wymagającym podtrzymującego zasilania?


 Taki nazywają się bistabilne.
Przy kilkudziesięciu/kilkuset przekaźnikach zużywałyby sporo energii na podtrzymanie pracy.

----------


## homiq

Zgadzam się z wami. My stosujemy również 4 żyłowe przewody. 
W przypadku oświetlenia ma to również dodatkowe zalety bo można np. podłączyć ledy RGB.

Co do styczników to jest to jedyna rada na gniazda stand-by. Trochę hałaśliwe ale przecież nie stosuje się ich co 2min. 
Testowaliśmy wiele przekaźników ale nigdy nie wiadomo jakie obciążenie będzie podłączone i wróży to kłopoty.

Jedyne co jest dla mnie dziwne to jakieś przyzwyczajenia do przekroju przewodów. Jak się robiło kiedyś*jeden obwód gniazd na cały poziom i jeden obwód na zasilanie wszystkich lamp to te 2,5 i 1,5mm2 były zrozumiałe.  W krajach trochę bardziej rozwiniętych jak Polska widać, że 1mm2 na światło / rolety i 1,5mm2 na gniazda jest wystarczające.  

pozdrawiam!

ps.
no i taki standard (zagadka  :smile:  ) : 

- dlaczego elektryk położył 3x1,5mm2 do zaworu, który ma tylko dwie żyły przyłączeniowe 2x0,75mm2 ?
- bo akurat miał taki w samochodzie  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

generalnie śmieszne to nie jest, wielu myśli że lepszy kabel to lepszy efekt... niekoniecznie
kable są sztywne, trudno bez naprężeń schować je w małych puszkach, złącza są duże, jest mała grubość tynku na nich itd.
wszystko to powoduje, że rozwiązanie jest bardziej narażone na awarie

----------


## autorus

> Jedyne co jest dla mnie dziwne to jakieś przyzwyczajenia do przekroju przewodów. Jak się robiło kiedyś*jeden obwód gniazd na cały poziom i jeden obwód na zasilanie wszystkich lamp to te 2,5 i 1,5mm2 były zrozumiałe.  W krajach trochę bardziej rozwiniętych jak Polska widać, że 1mm2 na światło / rolety i 1,5mm2 na gniazda jest wystarczające.


Ale wy w zaleceniach piszecie tak:

"wszystkie sekcje oświetlenia standardowego prowadzone od punktu do rozdzielnicy
(przewód 3x1,5mm2 lub inny według zaleceń producenta oprawy)"

Wiec troszkę macie wkład w to myślenie  :smile:

----------


## odaro

> Zgadzam się z wami. My stosujemy również 4 żyłowe przewody. 
> W przypadku oświetlenia ma to również dodatkowe zalety bo można np. podłączyć ledy RGB.
> 
> Co do styczników to jest to jedyna rada na gniazda stand-by. Trochę hałaśliwe ale przecież nie stosuje się ich co 2min. 
> Testowaliśmy wiele przekaźników ale nigdy nie wiadomo jakie obciążenie będzie podłączone i wróży to kłopoty.


Zaraz zaraz ... powiedz jeszcze raz na jakie gniazdka stosujesz styczniki a na jakie przekaźniki bistabilne?

----------


## dendrytus

> no i taki standard (zagadka  ) : 
> 
> - dlaczego elektryk położył 3x1,5mm2 do zaworu, który ma tylko dwie żyły przyłączeniowe 2x0,75mm2 ?
> - bo akurat miał taki w samochodzie


Zawsze to tańsze niż jeżdżenie i kupowanie "odpowiedniego" kabla.



> generalnie śmieszne to nie jest, wielu myśli że lepszy kabel to lepszy efekt... niekoniecznie
> kable są sztywne, trudno bez naprężeń schować je w małych puszkach, złącza są duże, jest mała grubość tynku na nich itd.
> wszystko to powoduje, *że rozwiązanie jest bardziej narażone na awarie*


 Nie przesadzajmy.



> Zaraz zaraz ... powiedz jeszcze raz na jakie gniazdka stosujesz styczniki a na jakie przekaźniki bistabilne?


To bez większego znaczenia, ponieważ rozłączenie następuje i tak kiedy urządzenie jest w stanie stand by, a więc praktycznie bez napięciowym, co innego gdyby rozłączenie miało następować gdy TV lub inne urządzenie jest włączone.

----------


## odaro

> To bez większego znaczenia, ponieważ rozłączenie następuje i tak kiedy urządzenie jest w stanie stand by, a więc praktycznie bez napięciowym, co innego gdyby rozłączenie miało następować gdy TV lub inne urządzenie jest włączone.


A jak TV jest włączone???

Sam pisałeś że dobrze jest mieć możliwość wyłączenia telewizora który zbyt długo oglądają dzieci  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie   :smile:

----------


## autorus

I może by mi ktoś rozwinął jak to jest z tymi 3 i 4 żyłami? Jakie to daje pole manewru?

----------


## ravbc

Akurat w przypadku TV (i innej elektroniki) nie ma ryzyka przeciążenia, czy też pojawienia się pradu udarowego. No i akurat do wyłączania elektroniki metoda odcinania zasilania jest słabym wyborem. Tutaj znacznie lepiej sprawdzały by się interfejsy komunikacyjne o jakich pisałem w kontekście ekspresów, a które w przypadku elektroniki są znacznie łatwiejsze do znalezienia w sprzęcie "domowym".
A co do większej niż 3 liczby żył, to cała tajemnica polega na tym, żeby zaoszczędzić przewodów i nie ciagnąć każdego gniazda osobno do rozdzielni, tylko całe pomieszczenie (wszystkie gniazda) okablować pojedynczym przewodem, za to z wiekszą ilością żył. We wszystkich gniazdach używa się wtedy wspólnego zera i uziemienia, natomiast w wybranych gniazdach zamiast podstawowego przewodu zasilającego, podpina się przewód z zasilaniem osobno sterowanym (przekaźnik rozłącza tylko zasilanie).

----------


## autorus

W skrócie, mając przewód 5 żyłowy, podłączając do zestawu gniazdek, (np 3 szt w ramce ) będzie można sterować każdym z gniazdek osobno  :smile:  Czy tak?

Myślałem o przeciągnięciu takich przewodów tam gdzie jest zestaw gniazdek np av, kuchnia, a do reszty standardowo.

----------


## ravbc

No może to być zestaw gniazdek, ale mogą równie dobrze być 3 niezależne gniazda okablowane wspólnym przewodem. Generalnie potrzeba sterowania gniazdami występuje raczej sporadycznie, więc w większości pomieszczeń jedna lub dwie dodatkowe żyły pociągnięte do wszystkich gniazdek załatwiają temat "na zaś". Po prostu jak już będziesz wiedział, którym gniazdem chcesz sterować, to w nim sobie podłączysz zamiast "podstawowej" żyły zasilania, jedną z tych nadmiarowych i nią będziesz mógł sterować. Różnica cen przewodów 3 i 4 żylowych jest w zasadzie "żadna", więc IMHO warto dać tą dodatkową żyłę wszędzie. Oczywiście jeśli na etapie układania przewodów wiesz, że jakieś gniazdo na pewno będzie sterowane, to warto dla niego zarezerwować dedykowaną żyłę, lub wręcz okablować je dedykowanym przewodem. Dla takich pomieszczeń jak kuchnia warto natomiast większość gniazd okablować osobnymi przewodami, gdyż podłączane tam obciążenia potrafią być znaczne i dla przewodów 2,5mm2 (o 1,5mm2 nie wspominając) mogą być już problemem (czajnik elektryczny i toster na jednej linii z piekarnikiem?).

----------


## autorus

fakt kuchnia odpada, dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi   :smile:  Ogólnie w kuchni to wychodzi mi co najmniej 3-4 obwody. Gniazdkowe oczywiście.

----------


## ravbc

To i tak mało. Osobne obwody przydatne są na: piekarnik, płytę grzewczą (o ile elektryczna), zmywarkę i lodówkę (to ostatnie głównie ze względu na zwykle słaby dostęp i potrzebę zapewnienia ciągłości pracy). Do tego 2-3 minimum podwójne gniazda "nadblatowe" i już masz minimum 6 obwodów. Ale uwaga: część tych obwodów można spokojnie podłączyć pod wspólne zabezpieczenie w rozdzielni - wyjątkiem jest chyba tylko płyta grzewacza, bo najczęściej zasilana 3-fazowo.

----------


## dendrytus

> A jak TV jest włączone???
> 
> Sam pisałeś że dobrze jest mieć możliwość wyłączenia telewizora który zbyt długo oglądają dzieci


Faktycznie, ale wyłączanie z poziomu systemu ID i tak robimy sporadycznie i możecie mi wierzyć nie jest to problemem. Ale dla świętego spokoju można wyłączyć klawiszem na TV a następnie odłączyć gniazdko z poziomu ID.
Jeśli system ma automatycznie wyłączyć gniazdka, to użytkownik powinien zostać o tym poinformowany i tu przydają się ściemniacze. Jeśli światło w nocy zaczyna się ściemniać to system przygotowuje się do "uśpienia". Oczywiście może wystąpić problem, że my usnęliśmy przy włączonym TV i system odłączy pracujący TV, ale tak jak wspominałem nie jest to problem.



> I może by mi ktoś rozwinął jak to jest z tymi 3 i 4 żyłami? Jakie to daje pole manewru?


4-5 żył, to wynalazek z początków EIB. Praktycznie zawsze podczas realizacji są jakieś zmiany albo późniejsza rozbudowa. Położenie kabli 4-5 żyłowych ułatwia ewentualne zmiany minimalnymi kosztami, pomijając różnicę w cenie kabli.
Prostym przykładem jest rozbudowa o elektryczne rolety, których nie przewidziano podczas budowy/projektowania. Mając w pomieszczeniu dwa gniazdka na przewodzie 4x2,5 możemy połączyć oba gniada, a odzyskaną żyłą przeznaczyć na zasilanie rolet.
W takim przypadku widać też wyższość takich rozwiązań jak KNX/EIB opartych na magistrali. Niewielkim kosztem, nakładem czasu i małą rujnacją domu uzyskujemy podwyższenie funkcjonalności.

----------


## autorus

> To i tak mało. Osobne obwody przydatne są na: piekarnik, płytę grzewczą (o ile elektryczna), zmywarkę i lodówkę (to ostatnie głównie ze względu na zwykle słaby dostęp i potrzebę zapewnienia ciągłości pracy). Do tego 2-3 minimum podwójne gniazda "nadblatowe" i już masz minimum 6 obwodów. Ale uwaga: część tych obwodów można spokojnie podłączyć pod wspólne zabezpieczenie w rozdzielni - wyjątkiem jest chyba tylko płyta grzewacza, bo najczęściej zasilana 3-fazowo.


Myślałem tylko o obwodach 220v  :smile:  Ale oczywiście masz rację obwodów będzie sporo.

----------


## dendrytus

> Myślałem tylko o obwodach 220v


No to masz problem, bo w gniazdkach mamy 230V.

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Taki nazywają się bistabilne.
> Przy kilkudziesięciu/kilkuset przekaźnikach zużywałyby sporo energii na podtrzymanie pracy.


Zastanawia mnie ta oczywistość w stosowaniu przekaźników bistabilnych (zwłaszcza do sterowania gniazdkami, bo do rolet innych chwilowych obciążeń to chyba raczej bezsensu z założenia).  Dendrydus rozumiem, że masz je wbudowane w urządzenia wykonawcze KNX, więc niespecjalnie masz dostęp do nazwy producenta tego i typu przekaźnika. Ale dla Odaro to jak już rozumiem oczywistość, że do sterowania gniazdami powinny być bistabilne... Możecie zdradzić jakie to są modele przekaźników? 

Interesuje mnie to bo przekaźniki bistabilne to bardzo eleganckie rozwiązanie ze względu na energooszczędność. Jednak jeśli chodzi o obciążalność to mam wrażenie, że to już gorzej (chyba, że chodzi o jakieś większe gabaryty przekaźnika). Ciekaw jestem też jak przy przekaźnikach bistabilnych realizuje się domyślność ich stanów? Astabilne mają tę przewagę, że mają swój fizyczny stan domyślny, więc gdy elektronika postanowi sobie być OFF to ten przekaźnik wg. uznania instalatora będzie ON lub OFF. W przypadku bistabilnych chyba pozostanie na tym stanie na który ostatnio nakazała elektronika. Mylę się? Jak to jest?

----------


## dendrytus

> Astabilne mają tę przewagę, że mają swój fizyczny stan domyślny, więc gdy elektronika postanowi sobie być OFF to ten przekaźnik wg. uznania instalatora będzie ON lub OFF. W przypadku bistabilnych chyba pozostanie na tym stanie na który ostatnio nakazała elektronika. Mylę się? Jak to jest?


Nie za bardzo rozumiem co to za przewaga?
W bistabilnym nie ma domyślnego stanu. Przy pomocy drugiej pary styków można odczytać położenie przekaźnika

http://www.elkoep.pl/przeka-nik-bistabilny/
http://sklepelektryczny.pl/pl/produk...0v_hager_hager
http://www.marketelektryczny.pl/auto...l_234_711.html
https://www.elfaelektronika.pl/elfa3...Sow#toc=18948;
http://relpol.pl/pl
http://omron.pl/

----------


## odaro

> Nie za bardzo rozumiem co to za przewaga?
> W bistabilnym nie ma domyślnego stanu. Przy pomocy drugiej pary styków można odczytać położenie przekaźnika
> 
> http://www.elkoep.pl/przeka-nik-bistabilny/
> http://sklepelektryczny.pl/pl/produk...0v_hager_hager
> http://www.marketelektryczny.pl/auto...l_234_711.html
> https://www.elfaelektronika.pl/elfa3...Sow#toc=18948;
> http://relpol.pl/pl
> http://omron.pl/


Paweł chyba myślał o innych przekaźnikach.

----------


## autorus

Bistabilne przekaźniki mogą być moim zdaniem stosowane tam gdzie mamy do czynienia z częstą zmianą stanów czyli np w oświetleniu. 
W gniazdkach to jest bez sensu.

----------


## odaro

> Bistabilne przekaźniki mogą być moim zdaniem stosowane tam gdzie mamy do czynienia z częstą zmianą stanów czyli np w oświetleniu. 
> W gniazdkach to jest bez sensu.



W gniazdkach powinny być inne przekaźniki.

----------


## autorus

No tak to jakby jasne. A co byście proponowali na gniazdka?

----------


## dendrytus

> Bistabilne przekaźniki mogą być moim zdaniem stosowane tam gdzie mamy do czynienia z częstą zmianą stanów czyli np w oświetleniu.


Skąd taki wniosek?
Częst to raz na dobę czy raczej 10 razy na minutę?



> W gniazdkach to jest bez sensu.


 Dlaczego?



> W gniazdkach powinny być inne przekaźniki.


Naprawdę?

----------


## ravbc

Oczywiście przekaźniki bistabilne mają zalety, ale mają też wady. Co prawda nie pobierają prądu w trakcie pracy, ale też prąd pobierany przez przekaźniki monostabine nie jest porażający (ok. 0,5 W). Dla kilkudziesięciu sztuk to może być zauważalne w rachunku, ale musiały by pracować przez większość doby, a tak zwykle nie jest. Przekaźniki bistabilne mają za to jedną podstawową zaletę tu nie zbyt wyraźnie wymienioną: nie zmieniają stanu przy zaniku zasilania dla całego budynku. To oznacza, że można ich używać w zasadzie nie zależnie od jakiejkolwiek automatyki. Niestety ta sama cecha powoduje, że ich użycie z automatyką jest trudniejsze, bo wymagany jest odczyt ich stanu, lub dwa wyjścia sterujące przełączaniem (to dla przekaźników bistabilnych z tzw. sterowaniem grupowym, czyli po prostu z wejściami SET/RESET).
Podsumowując: według mnie, z wyjątkiem bardzo specyficznych zastosowań, we współpracy z automatyką lepiej sprawdzają się przekaźniki monostabilne, zwłaszcza że są tańsze (albo bezpośrednio, przez koszt samego przekaźnika, albo pośrednio, przez brak wymogów odczytu stanu przekaźnika).

----------


## autorus

cóż faktycznie jeśli mamy pobór 0,5W/h a różnica w cenie jakie znalazłem to od 10-30zł, można obliczyć kiedy nam się to zrówna. 
Wychodzi 4,3 kW na rok za sztukę. 

Nie zrozumiałem też o bistabilnych ze nie pobierają prądu w trakcie pracy? One załączają się pod wpływem sygnału sterującego 12-24V. Ale jak się załączą to chyba jednak pobierają prąd?

----------


## ravbc

Prąd w przekaźnikach pobiera cewka przełączająca zestyk. Jeśli zestyk jest zwierny (monostabilny), to dla podtrzymania jego przełączenia potrzebna jest ciągła praca cewki, ale przy zestyku przełącznym (bistabilnym), praca cewki potrzebna jest jedynie do zmiany stanu zestyku (jego położenia), nie wymagana jest jednak już praca na podtrzymanie stanu. Stąd przekaźniki bistabilne nie pobierają prądu "w trakcie pracy" obwodu przełączanego, a jedynie w trakcie przełączania stanu (zmiany położenia zestyku).

----------


## autorus

hm czyli dobrze mówiłem, do włączania oświetlenia bistabilne są idealne  :smile: 
A co z gniazdkami elektrycznymi?

----------


## dendrytus

Prawie gotowy system
http://shop.siwilo.com/index.php?language=pl

http://www.sklepecoheat.pl//index.ph...owy-pr-613-f-f

----------


## ravbc

> hm czyli dobrze mówiłem, do włączania oświetlenia bistabilne są idealne


IMHO niekoniecznie. Chyba, że nie zależy Ci na centralnym wyłączaniu wszystkiego, albo stać Cię na (lub Twoja automatyka ma wbudowany) odczyt bieżącego stanu przekaźnika bistabilnego. Oświetlenie włącza się zwykle na maks. klika godzin na dobę. Czyli koszt pracy przekaźnika monostabilnego nie przekroczy kilku groszy w skali miesiąca. Za to cena (lub poziom komplikacji) instalacji sterującej znacznie spadnie.
Przekaźnik bistabilny ma tą zaletę, że można go użyć bez pośrednictwa automatyki, więc może być wykorzystany przez okres "tymczasowy", kiedy automatyka jeszcze nie umie wszystkim sterować (albo jej po prostu nie ma). Wtedy w momencie wdrażania automatyki "pośredniczącej" wystarczy zmienić połączenia w rozdzielni (i ewentualnie wymienić przekaźnik na monostabilny).




> A co z gniazdkami elektrycznymi?


A co ma z nimi być? Jak wiesz co tam chcesz podłączyć, to dobierzesz "włącznik". Dla oświetlenia nie gra roli czy po drodze jest gniado czy też nie (zakładamy sterowanie gniazdem z rozdzielni, ale można też próbować wciskać przekaźniki do puszek, tyle że to raczej dla desperatów). Jeśli natomiast podłączasz inny rodzaj obciążenia, to już zależy od jego typu. Przy obciążeniach indukcyjnych lub dużej mocy warto użyć styczników. W pozostałych przypadkach można zwykle poprzestać na przekaźnikach.

----------


## autorus

Fajna ta priorytetówka. Ale mała. A jak mam np płytę indukcyjną max 9kw 3F i przepływowe ogrzewacz wody dajmy na to 3szt po 5.5k a całkowite przyłącze 17KW?

----------


## autorus

> IMHO niekoniecznie. Chyba, że nie zależy Ci na centralnym wyłączaniu wszystkiego, albo stać Cię na (lub Twoja automatyka ma wbudowany) odczyt bieżącego stanu przekaźnika bistabilnego. Oświetlenie włącza się zwykle na maks. klika godzin na dobę. Czyli koszt pracy przekaźnika monostabilnego nie przekroczy kilku groszy w skali miesiąca.


ostatnie głupie pytanie i już będą same mądre. Czyli monostablilny pobiera prąd tylko gdy jest załączony? 

U mnie jest / będzie sterowanie PLC Fatek, chciałbym używać także do włączania światła włączników dzwonkowych. I co z tym zrobić?

----------


## dendrytus

> Fajna ta priorytetówka. Ale mała. A jak mam np płytę indukcyjną max 9kw 3F i przepływowe ogrzewacz wody dajmy na to 3szt po 5.5k a całkowite przyłącze 17KW?


 Przy takich mocach to i tak oddzielne obwody i zabezpieczenia.
http://www.sklep.mh-automatyka.com.p...l-na-faze.html



> Czyli monostablilny pobiera prąd tylko gdy jest załączony?


 Tak

----------


## autorus

hm ostatnio kolega staje się głównym bohaterem na moim blogu budowlanym  :smile:

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Paweł chyba myślał o innych przekaźnikach.


Odaro ma rację. W ogóle nie brałem pod uwagę "instalacyjnych przekaźników bistabilnych", gdyż są one zupełnie nie energooszczędne. Szacuję, że są trzykrotnie bardziej prądożercze od monostabilnych. Nie wiem skąd przeświadczenie Dendrydusa, że pobierają mniej prądu od monostabinych. 

Monostabilne 16A pobierają około 0,5W (raczej mniej) i to tylko w momencie gdy potrzebny jest ich stan odwrotny od naturalnego (czyli 0,5W szacunkowo przez 8-16h dziennie - dla gniazdek).

Natomiast te wskazane przez Dendrydusa zbudowane są w oparciu o przekaźniki monostabilne (czyli i tak potrzebują ok. 0,5W), ale dodatkowo całodobowo pochłaniają dodatkowe ok 0,3-0,4W na obsługę swoich funkcji logicznych, które są czasami bardzo przydatne, bo po to zostały stworzone. Przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje na podstawie dokumentacji, gdzie jak byk jest napisane pobór prądu 0,7-0,8VA i nie doczytałem się, że jest to chwilowy pobór. Dodatkowo w opisie zaznaczone jest, że niektóre pamiętają swój ostatni stan, ale mają stan swój domyślny bez zasilania i dopiero powrót zasilania ponownie je przełącza. W linkowanym wyżej przekaźniku F&F napisane jest, że nie pamięta tego stanu. Czyli zupełnie inna logika działania... chociaż też nazwany "bistabilnym"!

Przekaźniki Bistabilne które nie pobierają prądu trwając w stanie przełączenia wyglądają mniej więcej tak:

http://www.selie.pl/files/793915435/nais_ds.pdf
http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/da...NGEN_6V_8A.pdf

Jednak tych zdecydowanie bym nie stosował do sterowania gniazdkami, za małe amperaże. Jakieś dalsze przemyślenia?

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wiem skąd przeświadczenie Dendrydusa, że pobierają mniej prądu od monostabinych.


Na ogół jest tak, że w jednym stanie pobierają więcej niż w drugim. 
Nie będę ukrywał, że nie stosowałem ich w ilości, w których musiałbym poddawać analizie zużycie prądu. Według mnie zastosowanie bistabilnych jest bardziej logiczne.
Montując KNX/EiB nie muszę nad tym się zastanawiać. Mam gotowy moduł, a to w jaki sposób jest realizowana funkcja przełączania jest mało istotne. 

Pozwolę sobie dołączyć opis jednego z modułów KNX/EIB, który zawiera bardziej istotne dla mnie dane niż to na jakim przekaźniku jest realizowane przełączanie.

KNX/EIB
wyrobnik załączający 4-kanałowy 16 A z uruchamianiem ręcznym i pomiarem prądu do obciążeń pojemnościowych

Rodzina produktów: Wyjście
Typ produktu: poczwórne wyjście binarne
Poczwórny wyrobnik załączający modułowy z wbudowanym złączem magistralnym. Do załączania czterech niezależnie załączanych grup odbiorników. Styki załączeniowe wyrobnika załączającego czterokrotnego obciążenia C, są przeznaczone do obciążeń o charakterem pojemnościowym, a przez to poddawane krótkotrwałym wysokim prądom łączeniowym (zobacz w danych technicznych). 
Wyrobnik załączający posiada wbudowane urządzenie rozpoznające prąd. Możliwość pomiaru prądu dla każdego kanału. Montaż na ZSM (znormalizowanej szynie montażowej). Z możliwością ręcznego załączania i wyłączania, bez przyłączania lub niezależnie od KNX/EIB. 
Nie wymaga dodatkowego zasilania. W celu zaprojektowania bądź uruchomienia urządzenia zaleca się korzystanie z ETS 3.0d. 
Podłączenie wielofazowe. Funkcje:
·  Niezależne załączanie 4 wyjść.
·  Manualne sterowanie przekaźnikami, niezależnie od pozycji przełącznika / magistrali.
·  Definiowanie wyjścia, jako styku zwiernego lub rozwiernego.
·  Funkcja centralnego załączania.
·  Zbiorowa informacja zwrotna pozwalająca na zmniejszenie obciążenia magistrali.
·  Aktywne lub pasywne (obiekt do odczytu) wysyłanie cyklicznej informacji zwrotnej.
·  Informacje zwrotne mogą być wstrzymane do momentu 
przywrócenia napięcia magistralnego.
·  Powiązania logiczne dla każdego z kanałów.
·  Możliwość sparametryzowania blokady dla każdego z kanałów. 
Alternatywna możliwość wymuszonego sterowania dla każdego z wyjść.
·  Funkcje czasowe (opóźnienie załączenia i wyłączenia, automat schodowy - również z funkcją ostrzegawczą).
·  Możliwe jest też zapamiętanie scen świetlnych, maksymalnie można zaprogramować po 8 scen dla każdego kanału.
·  Zapamiętywanie scen świetlnych.
·  Licznik czasu pracy zliczający narastająco lub odliczający malejąco z funkcją wartości granicznej (wartość graniczną można zmieniać za pośrednictwem magistrali), aktywowany dla każdego wyjścia.
·  Kontrolowanie wejść z cykliczną aktualizacją z ustawieniem bezpieczeństwa.
·  Możliwość ustawienia reakcji na zanik i przywrócenie napięcia magistralnego oraz po procesie programowania ETS dla każdego kanału.
·  Rozpoznawanie prądu: Pomiar prądu obciążeniowego każdego kanału.
·  Wartości graniczne do kontroli obciążenia (np.sygnał awaria odbiornika).


Gira – system instalacji elektrycznych styk łączeniowy: przekaźnik z 4 bezpotencjałowymi stykami zwiernymi
Zdolność łączeniowa
AC 230 V: 16 A / AC 1 wzgl. 16 A / AC 3
Zdolność łączeniowa
AC 400 V: 10 A / AC 1 wzgl. 10 A / AC 3
Zdolność łączenia DC:        16 A / 24 V
Maks. prąd załączeniowy   600 A, 150 us
                                    300 A, 600 us
Moc przyłączeniowa:          3680 W obciążenie rezystancyjne
16 A, maks. 200 F obciążenie 
pojemnościowe AC 230 V
3680 W lampy żarowe
3680 W lampy halogenowe 230 V
2000 VA lampy halogenowe 12 V, 
transformatory konwencjonalne
2500 W lampy halogenowe 12 V,
Gira trafo tronic
3680 VA świetlówki,
niekompensowane
3680 VA świetlówki
podwójne sprzężone
2500 VA świetlówki
kompensowane równolegle
3680 W lampy rtęciowe niekompensowane
3680 W lampy rtęciowe kompensowane 
równolegle
Rozpoznawanie prądu:       0,25 do 16 A sinus
50/60 Hz
Zaciski przyłączeniowe:      KNX/EIB za pomocą złączki 
przyłączeniowo-rozgałęźnej 0595 00
obciążenie za pomocą zacisków 
śrubowych
0,2 do 4 mm
2 drut
2 x 0,2 do 2,5 mm2 drut
0,75 do 4 mm2 linka bez zaprasowanych 
końcówek
0,5 do 2,5 mm2 linka z końcówką w postaci 
tulei
Wymiary: urządzenie 4-modułowe
Dopuszczenie VDE 
zgodnie z: EN 60669-1, EN 60669-2-1, EN 50428




> Natomiast te wskazane przez Dendrydusa zbudowane są w oparciu o przekaźniki monostabilne (czyli i tak potrzebują ok. 0,5W), ale dodatkowo całodobowo pochłaniają dodatkowe ok 0,3-0,4W na obsługę swoich funkcji logicznych, które są czasami bardzo przydatne, bo po to zostały stworzone. Przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje na podstawie dokumentacji, gdzie jak byk jest napisane pobór prądu 0,7-0,8VA i nie doczytałem się, że jest to chwilowy pobór. Dodatkowo w opisie zaznaczone jest, że niektóre pamiętają swój ostatni stan, ale mają stan swój domyślny bez zasilania i dopiero powrót zasilania ponownie je przełącza. W linkowanym wyżej przekaźniku F&F napisane jest, że nie pamięta tego stanu. Czyli zupełnie inna logika działania... chociaż też nazwany "bistabilnym"!


Podane przeze mnie przykłady miały raczej  pokazać kierunek poszukiwań, a nie gotowe rozwiązanie. Pokazały również, że jest wiele ciekawych rozwiązań, na które uważni forumowicze czytający ten wątek mogliby nigdy nie wpaść albo nie znaleźć. W końcu trudno jest znaleźć coś, co nawet nie wiadomo jak się nazywa.

----------


## autorus

Wiec teraz wiem że NIC nie wiem. 

To jakie przekaźniki stosować jeśli bym chciał aby włączanie światła odbywało się przyciskiem dzwonkowym?
Oczywiście fatek ma przekaźniki w sobie ale trochę strach żeby sie poprzepalały, bo z wymiana będzie kłopot.

----------


## dendrytus

> Wiec teraz wiem że NIC nie wiem. 
> 
> To jakie przekaźniki stosować jeśli bym chciał aby włączanie światła odbywało się przyciskiem dzwonkowym?
> Oczywiście fatek ma przekaźniki w sobie ale trochę strach żeby sie poprzepalały, bo z wymiana będzie kłopot.


Ja bym dał bistabilne, bo pracowałby wtedy tylko jeden przekaźnik. Jeśli dasz monostabilny to pracuje przekaźnik w fateku i dodatkowy po dodaniu mocy obu przekaźników różnica między typami przekaźników zmniejszy się.
Bistabilnym możesz sterować bez fateka gdyby ten np. uległ uszkodzeniu.
Wszystko zależy od sterowania. Pobór prądy przez mono- czy bistabilny przekaźnik jest bez znaczenia w porównaniu do mocy jaką będzie zużywać załączany odbiornik.
Jakie ma znaczenie czy jest to 0,5 czy 1 wat, jeśli załączasz 20 czy 300 wat.

----------


## ravbc

Ja bym użył jakiekolwiek monostabilne montowane w podstawkach na szynie (bo to upraszcza proces ich wymiany w przypadku awarii przekaźnika). Jeśli wszystkie chcesz sterować przez Fateka, to takie rozwiązanie jest IMHO optymalne kosztowo. Zwłaszcza, że w Fateku możesz wtedy mieć spokojnie wyjścia tranzystorowe (czyli prawie niezniszczalne)  :wink:

----------


## Paweł Irek

> Wiec teraz wiem że NIC nie wiem. 
> 
> To jakie przekaźniki stosować jeśli bym chciał aby włączanie światła odbywało się przyciskiem dzwonkowym?
> Oczywiście fatek ma przekaźniki w sobie ale trochę strach żeby sie poprzepalały, bo z wymiana będzie kłopot.


Nie wiem czy Ci to pomoże, ale przedstawię jak zorganizowane jest to w modułach wykonawczych gotowego systemu, który proponuję. Być może jeśli uznasz to za właściwe na kierunkuje Cię to na pomysł do czego dążyć projektując rozwiązanie pod Fateka.

Moduły są ośmiokrotne i wyposażone są w przekaźniki monostabilne umieszczone na podstawkach (dość prosty ewentualny serwis przeciążonego przekaźnika). Dodatkowo do każdego przekaźnika przyporządkowane są bezpotencjałowe wejścia lokalne, które sprawiają, że urządzenie może pracować jako autonomiczne i zachowuje się tak jak jakby to był 8-krotny instalacyjny przekaźnik bistabilny. Oczywiście przy obsłudze oświetlenia z wejść lokalnych przez użytkownika system zna aktualny stan wyjścia. Dodatkowo na obudowie umieszczone są przełączniki do wysterowania wyjścia metodą elektrotechniczą (czyli po prostu zasilania cewek przekaźnika niezależnie od elektroniki - to głównie narzędzie do prac instalacyjnych, ale życie pokaże, w każdym razie podczas awarii elektroniki samego modułu też w ostateczności będzie można sobie w taki sposób zapalić światło).... i właściwie jeśli chodzi o filozofię wyjścia wykonawczego oświetlenia on/off to nie ma nic więcej... są jeszcze diody do podglądu stanu wyjść, poprawności komunikacji z systemem i zasilania, ale biorą prąd, więc można je wyłączyć (przydatność duża, ale tylko przy uruchomieniach i testowaniu)... aha, no i wyjścia są no/com/nc, tyle że NC jest nadmiarowy bo fabrycznie wkładane są przekaźniki zwierne z pogrubionym stykiem AgSnO2[nie robią takich przełącznych w formacie RM85] (warto zwrócić uwagę na to z czego wykonane są styki - to chyba najważniejsza cecha przekaźnika, jeśli chce się pstrykać na różnych obciążeniach).

----------


## dendrytus

Tani gotowy system w dobrej cenie i to w standardowi KNX? Niemożliwe?
http://www.loxone.com/Pages/en/








http://www.loxone.com/Pages/en/purch....aspx?id=BASIS

do tego kilka modułów np od MDT
http://udrem.pl/MDT_Automation_files/karty_eng.pdf
PS.
Wpadłem na niego przypadkowo i chwilowo nie wiem jeszcze czy można go uruchomić samemu.
Nawet filmików nie mam specjalnie czasu obejrzeć.

----------


## grregg

> Tani gotowy system w dobrej cenie i to w standardowi KNX? Niemożliwe?
> http://www.loxone.com/Pages/en/
> ....
> PS.
> Wpadłem na niego przypadkowo i chwilowo nie wiem jeszcze czy można go uruchomić samemu.
> Nawet filmików nie mam specjalnie czasu obejrzeć.


Można to uruchomić samemu. W przeciwieństwie do ets-a oprogramowanie konfiguracyjne loxone jest za friko. Niestety dokumentacja jest tylko po niemiecku. Najgorsze jest to, że nie można jej kopiować!! Program niby jest w wersji anglojęzycznej, ale pomoc już nie. Samo loxone jest jeszcze proste do ogarnięcia, ale już integracja z innymi urządzeniami knx (czyt innych producentów) to wyższa szkoła jazdy - część programuje się w loxonie, a część w ets. Prawdziwa zabawa zaczyna się dopiero w trakcie "łączenia".
Ogólnie zamysł fajny, tylko, że większość produktów to same nowości - po kilka miesięcy. Jedynie główna "jednostka" ma trochę więcej stażu - 3 albo 4 lata.

----------


## Piotrek^

A czy ktoś miał może styczność z systemem LCN? Może coś powiedzieć o jego wadach i zaletach i cenach podzespołów w porównaniu do innych systemów?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## grregg

> A czy ktoś miał może styczność z systemem LCN? Może coś powiedzieć o jego wadach i zaletach i cenach podzespołów w porównaniu do innych systemów?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Ci co sprzedają LCN'a zawsze się chwalą, że jest "szybszy" od KNX'a. Tylko jaki człowiek jest w stanie w ciągu jednej sekundy kilkukrotnie włączyć i wyłączyć "światło"  :wink:  Z innej strony jest to jeden z najbardziej rozproszonych systemów. W LCN można zbudować system ID oparty o moduły, które są w pełni niezależne. Każdy moduł ma w sobie wbudowaną logikę, wejścia, wyjścia oraz zasilacz. Coś jak KNX tylko bez dodatkowego zasilacza. Ostanie zdanie może zaboleć trochę lcnowców  :wink: 

Odnośnie ceny, to porównując lcn'a z najdroższymi urządzeniami KNX'a to wychodzi trochę taniej. W zeszłym roku widziałem oferty na instalację w domu około 400m2 z fantazją od kilku różnych wykonawców w kilku różnych systemach. Jedna wycena od instalatora LCN, chyba trzy wyceny od KNX i chyba ze trzy od polskich producentów. Patrząc od najwyższej, wycena LCN była na drugim miejscu.

----------


## pumapunku

> A czy ktoś miał może styczność z systemem LCN? Może coś powiedzieć o jego wadach i zaletach i cenach podzespołów w porównaniu do innych systemów?



Ogromną zaletą LCN jest jego prostota wykonania i uruchomienia instalacji. Każdy moduł "zasila się sam" i pracuje niezależnie od reszty - uszkodzenie modułu wyłącza tylko tą funkcjonalność którą ten moduł realizuje.
System może być rozproszony po całym obiekcie lub może być instalowany w całości w rozdzielni. Do montażu w rozdzielni służą moduły do montażu na szynie a do instalacji na obiekcie służą "pastylki" czyli moduły wyglądające jak czarny krążek do hokeja - montowane w puszkach p/t.

Okablowanie położy każdy elektryk bo przewód pod LCN'a to ten sam przewód co pod klasyczną instalację z tym, że w niektórych połączeniach z jedną żyłą więcej, co stanowi niewielką różnicę kosztów w porównaniu do klasycznej instalacji. Zupełnie odwrotnie jest w systemach np. KNX gdzie trzeba ciągnąć dodatkowy przewód magistralny. Większość systemów na rynku wymaga oddzielnego okablowania, a są też takie systemy do których potrzeba łącznie 3 typów przewodów: zasilający 230V, magistralny i zasilający 12V lub 24V (np. do zasilenia paneli przycisków). W systemach "wieloprzewodowych" sam koszt zakupu przewodów to nie jedyny wydatek, rozdzielnia staje się niesamowicie zagmatwana i potrzeba dużo czasu by to pospinać i uruchomić więc elektryk na pewno sobie odpowiednio wyceni ten dodatkowy wkład pracy.
Panele przycisków LCN nie wymagają dodatkowych zasilaczy aczkolwiek w niektórych modelach przydają się do podświetlania nocnego lub diód sygnalizacyjnych.
LCN obsługuje panele przycisków innych firm, podłącza się je przez adaptery i zasilacze montowane w puszkach p/t., kompatybilność paneli i przycisków systemów KNX i EnOcean. Dodam na marginesie, że panele przycisków EnOcean są panelami *bezprewodowymi i bezbateryjnymi*.

Moduły wyjść mają wbudowany ogranicznik typu D, moduły wejść (np. binarne) są tak skonstruowane, że ew.przepięcia/przesłuchy/zakłócenia "nie wchodą" do reszty instalacji (całkowita separacja napięć). Moduły do montażu w rozdzieli mają wbudowane filtry przeciwzakłóceniowe bardzo przydatne przy zasilaniu np. świetlówek kompaktowych lub silników. Przełączanie w przekaźnikach odbywa się niemalże bezszelestnie ponieważ moduły mają 'zakombinowany' układ przekaźnikowy z AC do DC i z DC do AC (przełączanie bez iskier).

Można go spiąć z oświetleniem typu DMX512 lub DALI. 

Obsługuje piloty RF i można nim sterować przez internet i urządzenia mobilne (iPhony) przez dedykowany serwer LCN lub serwer iBMS lub webserwer DOMQ. Ten ostatni wychodzi najtaniej.

W systemie tym, jak w każdym niemieckim, drogo wychodzi sterowanie z ściemniaczem i panele z kolorowymi wyświetlaczami. Sporo można przyoszczędzić rezygnując z sterowania niepotrzebnymi gniazdami (ew. zostawiając sterowanie nimi na kolejną rozbudowę) albo spinając go z oświetleniem DMX512.

System można budować etapami: najpierw możemy sobie przygotować okablowanie na całość (koszt to ok 2-3tys więcej niż zwykła instalacja - dom 200m2), wstawiamy moduły na salon+kuchnie+korytarz a reszte zrobić albo on/off (bez ściemniaczy) albo na przekaźnikach i klasycznych przyciskach dzwonkowych(lub roletowych) i dopiero w następnych etapach rozbudować o kolejne moduły w pokojach, sypialni itd. aż dobijemy do końca czyli cały parter, całe piętro. Rozbudowa o kolejne moduły to tylko prosty demontaż panelu przycisków i w puszcze pt/ wpięcie się nowym modułem do wiązki przewodów (listwy zaciskowej). W rozdzielni to jeszcze prościej - przewody bez żadnych narzędzi przekładamy z listwy do modułu lub odwrotnie.

Podoba mi się to, że od początku tworzony jest dla profesjonalistów i realizacji największych instalacji BMS na świecie, jest najbardziej energooszczędny ze wszystkich mi znanych, najmniej skomplikowany w budowie i przez długi czas był najlepiej zabezpieczony (wysoka przeciążalność, odporność zwarciowa, nieuszkodzenie magistrali nawet przy 230V, wbudowane układy separacji i filtrów, przekaźniki z przełączaniem bez przepięć, normy, certyfikacje itd.). 


Podsumowując: system ten można dowolnie konfigurować i nie posiada żadnych ograniczeń.


Co do wad to hmmm, rozmyślałem długo i nic poza ceną nie mam. W KNX podoba mi się jedynie to, że dużo producentów robi bramki ze swoich systemów do KNX'a. W LCNie tego tak nie widać ale wg. mnie wbrew pozorom jest to system otwarty od początku tzn. steruje i daje się sterować podstawowymi sygnałami w instalacjach elektrycznych czyli 230V, 24V, 12V i dodatkowo sygnały cyfrowe (czujki ruchu, stacje pogodowe). To systemy typu KNX popsuły tą regułę i zaczęły się "zamykać" na sterowanie od zewnątrz. Ale to nie ma znaczenia, są sposoby by wysterować co tylko przyjdzie do głowy ale nie ma takiej potrzeby.

----------


## Marian_D

LCN to badziew. Sposób programowania żywcem wzięty z ubiegłego wieku. Zrobienie czegoś bardziej skomplikowanego to masakra. Brałem go pod uwagę wybierając system dla siebie ale jak zobaczyłem jak to wygląda to odpuściłem. Są znacznie lepsze systemy w tej cenie.

----------


## odaro

> LCN to badziew. Sposób programowania żywcem wzięty z ubiegłego wieku. Zrobienie czegoś bardziej skomplikowanego to masakra. Brałem go pod uwagę wybierając system dla siebie ale jak zobaczyłem jak to wygląda to odpuściłem. Są znacznie lepsze systemy w tej cenie.



Jesteś inwestorem czy instalatorem?

----------


## Piotrek^

Dziękuję bardzo za rzucenie dla mnie nieco światła na LCN  :smile: 

Panie pumapunku - czy zajmuje się Pan instalacjami LCN?




> LCN to badziew. Sposób programowania żywcem wzięty z ubiegłego wieku. Zrobienie czegoś bardziej skomplikowanego to masakra. Brałem go pod uwagę wybierając system dla siebie ale jak zobaczyłem jak to wygląda to odpuściłem. Są znacznie lepsze systemy w tej cenie.


A można zapytać jaki lepszy system znalazł Pan dla siebie? Czy w LCN przeszkadza Panu tylko sposób programowania czy coś jeszcze? Sam jestem właśnie w trakcie budowy domu i poszukuję jakiegoś systemu inteligentnego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marian_D

> Jesteś inwestorem czy instalatorem?


Jestem inwestorem. LCN zainstalował kilka lat temu mój znajomy i nie jest zadowolony. Będzie go demontował. 

LCN to system technologicznie bardzo stary co odbija się na jego możliwościach. Jeśli ktoś zaakceptuje jego ograniczenia i zwyczajnie szuka prostego sterownika, to LCN może się sprawdzić. Ale jak ktoś szuka czegoś bardziej nowoczesnego i wyrafinowanego, to lepiej niech sobie odpuści. Ja osobiście nie zainwestowałbym x tysięcy w termostaty i sterowanie oświetlenia.

A co wybrałem dla siebie? Inwestując kilkadziesiąt tysięcy w system IB chcę mieć poczucie, że kupuję coś nowoczesnego i z dużymi perspektywami rozwoju. Po wielu przemyśleniach moje założenia są takie:

1. Musi dawać pełną swobodę implementacji logiki. Mam tu na myśli przede wszystkim możliwość wprowadzania dowolnych algorytmów, wliczając w to pętle i własne zmienne. Programowanie drabinkowe i tym podobne nie wchodzi w grę.

2. Musi być świadomy co się wokół niego dzieje. Nie mam na myśli prostego odczytu czujników, ale możliwość pobrania danych z internetu z dowolnego źródła i ich analizy;

3. Musi być łatwo programowalny. Systemy, w których programowania dokonuje wyłącznie producent/instalator zupełnie odpadają. Kończy się tym, że by zmienić funkcję przełącznika płaci się >100zł za przyjazd technika. Jeśli sprzedawca mówi, że to dla "mojego dobra" bo mógłbym coś namieszać, to znaczy, że warunek łatwego prograwania nie jest w tym systemie spełniony.

4. Musi być systemem całkowicie rozproszonym. Gadki sprzedawców w stylu "to się nie psuje", "nie mieliśmy jeszcze żadnej awarii" albo "wystarczy wymienić jeden moduł i wszystko zadziała" zupełnie do mnie nie trafiają.

Na chwilę obecną nie znalazłem systemu, który spełniłby wszystkie w/w założenia. Instalacje będę ciągnął w przyszłym roku, więc mam jeszcze trochę czasu na przemyślenia.

----------


## dendrytus

> Na chwilę obecną nie znalazłem systemu, który spełniłby wszystkie w/w założenia. Instalacje będę ciągnął w przyszłym roku, więc mam jeszcze trochę czasu na przemyślenia.


No to pomysł na zarobienie milionów już pan ma. Kiedy można się spodziewać premiery, pierwszych szkoleń i podzespołów do pańskiego autorskiego systemu systemu?

----------


## pumapunku

> Jestem inwestorem. LCN zainstalował kilka lat temu mój znajomy i nie jest zadowolony. Będzie go demontował. 
> 
> LCN to system technologicznie bardzo stary co odbija się na jego możliwościach. Jeśli ktoś zaakceptuje jego ograniczenia i zwyczajnie szuka prostego sterownika, to LCN może się sprawdzić. Ale jak ktoś szuka czegoś bardziej nowoczesnego i wyrafinowanego, to lepiej niech sobie odpuści. Ja osobiście nie zainwestowałbym x tysięcy w termostaty i sterowanie oświetlenia.






> 1. Musi dawać pełną swobodę implementacji logiki. Mam tu na myśli przede wszystkim możliwość wprowadzania dowolnych algorytmów, wliczając w to pętle i własne zmienne. Programowanie drabinkowe i tym podobne nie wchodzi w grę.
> 
> 2. Musi być świadomy co się wokół niego dzieje. Nie mam na myśli prostego odczytu czujników, ale możliwość pobrania danych z internetu z dowolnego źródła i ich analizy;


Jeszcze raz przywołuję zasadę działania inteligentnej instalacji: system ma zarządzać instalacjami i urządzeniami wchodzącymi w ich skład a nie zastępować te instalacje.
Wygląda to miej więcej jak na obrazku z tym, że tutaj jest serwer czuwający nad całością:


Marian, szukasz systemu z sztuczną inteligencją; wiem bo sam też taki chciałbym sobie w domu zamontować ale chyba jeszcze nic takiego nie powstało. Dopiero producenci typu Apple, Google, Microsoft kombinują z tego typu inteligencją ale w smartphonie a nie w instalacji elektrycznej  :wink: 
Jeśli ich oprogramowanie będzie miało tzw. "bramkę" do systemu np. LCN, KNX itd. to polecenia będą na wzajem rozumiane i tak jak napisałeś "możliwość pobrania danych z internetu z dowolnego źródła i ich analizy" będzie istniała.
Obserwując rynek, producenci inteligentnych instalacji dbają o wsparcie dla takich najnowszych rozwiązań z smartphonami.

Wymagania odnośnie instalacji są normalizowane: elektryka 400/230V lub najniższe napięcia SELV, PELV; sygnały cyfrowe najczęściej Ethernet lub bardzo podobne  ( RS485, RS232 w urządzeniach PLC lub inne bardzo zbliżone - opatentowane przez producenta); transmisja bezprzewodowa w dedykowanym paśmie dla budynków więc co Ty chciałeś znaleźć ciekawszego na rynku?

Co do tego programowania co Marian pisał, że wzięte z ubiegłego wieku to chciałbym skomentować, że wygląda to prościej niż w PLC'kach lub ETS4 dla KNX'a, a on najprawdopodobnie grzebał w darmowym oprogramowaniu pod DOS'a a nie płatnym, pod Windowsa. 

Nie bronię LCN'a, ale jako integrator systemów bezpieczeństwa (teletechnika) i A/V miałem do czynienia z integracją różnych systemów i twierdzę, że im mniej to zagmatwane tym lepiej. Niektóre systemy najprostsze rzeczy strasznie sobie komplikują i później rozbudowa, przebudowa albo integracja z czymś innym wygląda koszmarnie.

Dodam tylko, że każde ograniczenia jakiegokolwiek systemu zwalcza się przez bramki do innego systemu. Tak też radzę robić z oświetleniem, jak zwykłe to za mało to polecam wszystkim DMX512.  Integrację z audio i wideo najprościej zrobić przez oprogramowanie sygnałów podczerwieni. Jak ktoś chce multiroom z głośnikami w suficie i serwer MP3 to znaczy że o audio nie ma zielonego pojęcia i żal mi tych ludzi, że wydają tyle pieniędzy na taki kiepski bardziew...

----------


## dendrytus

> LCN to badziew. Sposób programowania żywcem wzięty z ubiegłego wieku. Zrobienie czegoś bardziej skomplikowanego to masakra. Brałem go pod uwagę wybierając system dla siebie ale jak zobaczyłem jak to wygląda to odpuściłem. Są znacznie lepsze systemy w tej cenie.


Szkoda, że o tym nie wiedzieli konstruktorzy i właściciele tego budynku

Ma 200 metrów wysokości, a uwzględniając nadajnik transmisyjny - 240 metrów.
Posiada 56 pięter nad ziemią i 5 pięter podziemnych.
To Maintower we Frankfurcie,  w którym LCN steruje ponad 2550 oknami i żaluzjami oraz  5000 lamp znajdujących się w budynku. 

O tych rewelacjach z pewnością nie wiedzieli też budowniczowie tego budynku

To Uptown w Monachium. 146 m wysokości 38 pięter 139 apartamentów



> Jak ktoś chce multiroom z głośnikami w suficie i serwer MP3 to znaczy że o audio nie ma zielonego pojęcia i żal mi tych ludzi, że wydają tyle pieniędzy na taki kiepski bardziew...


 A co w tym złego? Do nagłośnienia kibla, łazienki  czy tarasu to idealne rozwiązanie.

----------


## Marian_D

> Marian, szukasz systemu z sztuczną inteligencją; wiem bo sam też taki chciałbym sobie w domu zamontować ale chyba jeszcze nic takiego nie powstało


Dlatego nadal odwlekam decyzję. Rynek ciągle się rozwija i być może niedługo pojawi ze strony Google'a, Apple'a lub innego producenta, który robi NOWOCZESNE systemy i wykorzystuje nowe technologie.

Tak czy inaczej znając swoje potrzeby wiem, że LCN zupełnie mi nie odpowiada.





> transmisja bezprzewodowa w dedykowanym paśmie dla budynków więc co Ty chciałeś znaleźć ciekawszego na rynku?


Nie mówimy o medium transmisyjnych tylko o czystych możliwościach programowania systemu. Czy LCN potrafi pobrac dane z internetu a następnie je przetworzyć (np. sprawdzić prognozę opadów na najbliższy tydzień)? Nie! Dlaczego? Bo w środku siedzi ośmiobitowy mikrokontroler z lat dziewięcdziesiątych.

Jeśli komuś to wystarcza, ok. Ja, tak jak napisałem, nie wydam tyle pieniędzy na system, który potrafi wyłączyc żarówkę.




> a on najprawdopodobnie grzebał w darmowym oprogramowaniu pod DOS'a a nie płatnym, pod Windowsa.


DOS? Mamy rok 2011. DOSa nie widziałem od 10 lat  :smile: 
Widziałem soft pod windowsa. Jest zwyczajnie słabiutki.





> Dodam tylko, że każde ograniczenia jakiegokolwiek systemu zwalcza się przez bramki do innego systemu.


Bramki, integracja, rozbudowa. Jasne... To tak jak z remontem rudery - da się, ale po co wydawać kasę skoro fundamenty słabe? Lepiej zburzyć i zbudować od nowa.

ps. Jeśli producent LCN'a ma stronę www żywcem wziętą z 1995r (http://lcn.de/) i która w tych czasach budzi jedynie zażenowanie, to strach pomyśleć, jaka to technologia siedzi w produkowanych przez nich urządzeniach  :big grin: 





> Szkoda, że o tym nie wiedzieli konstruktorzy i właściciele tego budynku.


Fajnie. Jak będę budował wieżowiec pod wynajem, to wyposażę go w LCN. Póki co buduję domek jednorodzinny i LCN na pewno nie zostanie tam zainstalowany. 
Problem w tym, że w instalacjach w budynkach komercyjnych chodzi o coś zupełnie innego, niż w domkach jednorodzinnych. Inne są potrzeby i inne oczekiwania użytkowników. To tak, jakby jeździć do pracy ciężarówką, bo duża, bezpieczna i robi miliony kilometrów bez remontu. A jaki wielki bagażnik!  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Dlatego nadal odwlekam decyzję. Rynek ciągle się rozwija i *być może niedługo pojawi ze strony Google'a, Apple'*a lub innego producenta, który robi NOWOCZESNE systemy i wykorzystuje nowe technologie.


Tylko, że to nam nie grozi.



> Czy LCN potrafi pobrac dane z internetu a następnie je przetworzyć (np. sprawdzić prognozę opadów na najbliższy tydzień)? Nie! Dlaczego?


Nie pobiera, bo nie ma takiej potrzeby.



> Bo w środku siedzi ośmiobitowy mikrokontroler z lat dziewięcdziesiątych.


A powinny siedzieć 2x i7 z 8 GB ramu.



> Jeśli komuś to wystarcza, ok. Ja, tak jak napisałem, nie wydam tyle pieniędzy na system, który potrafi wyłączyc żarówkę.


To co można jeszcze z tą żarówką zrobić?



> DOS? Mamy rok 2011. DOSa nie widziałem od 10 lat 
> Widziałem soft pod windowsa. Jest zwyczajnie słabiutki.


Jasne brakuje interface z iPhone'a, animowanych ikonek i obsługi dotykowego ekranu.



> ps. Jeśli producent LCN'a ma stronę www żywcem wziętą z 1995r (http://lcn.de/) i która w tych czasach budzi jedynie zażenowanie, to strach pomyśleć, jaka to technologia siedzi w produkowanych przez nich urządzeniach


A co ma piernik do wiatraka? Musisz mieć odbajerzoną super wypasioną stronę, aby przyciągnąć klientów? Musi robić porządne rzeczy, skoro przy tak badziewnej stronie nadal funkcjonuje i jak widać całkiem nieźle.



> Fajnie. Jak będę budował wieżowiec pod wynajem, to wyposażę go w LCN. Póki co buduję domek jednorodzinny i LCN na pewno nie zostanie tam zainstalowany. 
> Problem w tym, że w instalacjach w budynkach komercyjnych chodzi o coś zupełnie innego, niż w domkach jednorodzinnych. Inne są potrzeby i inne oczekiwania użytkowników. To tak, jakby jeździć do pracy ciężarówką, bo duża, bezpieczna i robi miliony kilometrów bez remontu. A jaki wielki bagażnik!


Cierpisz na jakąś manię wielkości. Ale skoro chcesz, to masz tu coś co ci się spodoba.

----------


## Marian_D

> Nie pobiera, bo nie ma takiej potrzeby.


Rozumiem że wiesz lepiej, czego ja potrzebuję w moim domu. Jak ja uwielbiam takich sprzedawców  :smile: 
Pobierać powinien choćby po to, by wieczorem nie podlewać ogródka jak nad ranem ma padać.





> A co ma piernik do wiatraka? Musisz mieć odbajerzoną super wypasioną stronę, aby przyciągnąć klientów? Musi robić porządne rzeczy, skoro przy tak badziewnej stronie nadal funkcjonuje i jak widać całkiem nieźle.


A może po prostu jedzie na fali popularności, która miała miejsce kilka lat temu?

Nokia też kiedyś robiła super telefony. Pięć lat temu nikt nie uwierzyłby, gdyby ktoś wieszczył koniec giganta. A prawda jest taka, że za rok może jej już nie być.





> Cierpisz na jakąś manię wielkości.


Hę? Widzę że wyłapanie ironii zwyczajnie Cię przerosło  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Rozumiem że wiesz lepiej, czego ja potrzebuję w moim domu. Jak ja uwielbiam takich sprzedawców


Problem w tym, że ty nie masz pojęcia co możesz mieć w domu i jak tym zarządzać. Nie masz tak naprawdę pojęcia jak zrealizować swoje pomysły i czy ma to jakikolwiek sens. Szczególnie jak dowiesz się ile to coś kosztuje. Ale skoro chcesz, to możesz ponownie wynaleźć koło i gumowy młotek.




> Pobierać powinien choćby po to, by wieczorem nie podlewać ogródka jak nad ranem ma padać.


Nie wiedziałem, że w internecie są takie informacje.

Oczywiście zdajesz sobie sprawę, że przy pobieraniu danych z netu, powinieneś zainstalować u siebie czujnik *wielkości opadu* na m2.
Pytanie tylko jeden czy kilka, bo w końcu trawa nie może dostać  za mało lub za dużo wody.
Dalej staniesz przed problem. Czy podlewać dzisiaj ogródek, jeśli przedwczoraj spadło 5 cm wody na m2?
Kolejny problem jak podlać ogródek od strony w drogi, bo tam spadło tylko 3 cm?
Jak sterować polewaczkami, jeśli chłonność ziemi jest inna z przodu domu a inna z tyłu.
Jak długo podlewać, jeśli temp od 3 dni nie jest większa niż 18 i jest pochmurno.
Czy podlewać jeśli było 6 mżawek po 30 min, i uzbierało się tylko 0,8cm na m2, a ty zaprogramowałeś na 1cm?
Problem w tym, że to tylko rośliny. Stacja pogodowa + dodatkowy włącznik na ścianie i ewentualnie sterowanie przez telefon rozwiązuje problem podlewania ogródka.
Generalnie załatwia to stacja pogodowa plus np pluwiometr i to dużo lepiej, niż gdyby system pobierał te dane z internetu.



> A może po prostu jedzie na fali popularności, która miała miejsce kilka lat temu?


Świetny żart, tak przed snem.



> Nokia też kiedyś robiła super telefony. Pięć lat temu nikt nie uwierzyłby, gdyby ktoś wieszczył koniec giganta. A prawda jest taka, że za rok może jej już nie być.


Stawiam dolary przeciw orzechom, że będzie. Będzie i to bardzo długo. A osobiście nigdy nie miałem nawet jednego telefonu noki.



> Hę? Widzę że wyłapanie ironii zwyczajnie Cię przerosło


Najpierw musiałbyś coś ironicznego napisać.

----------


## Marian_D

> Problem w tym, że ty nie masz pojęcia co możesz mieć w domu i jak tym zarządzać.


Przez dobre kilka lat zajmowałem się automatyką przemysłową i integracją systemów sterowania i kolekcji danych (projekty i uruchomienia). Trochę więc o sterowaniu wiem. A już na pewno wiem co można i za ile.





> Generalnie załatwia to stacja pogodowa i to dużo lepiej, niż gdyby system pobierał te dane z internetu.


Jasne... stacja pogodowa za parę stówek będzie dawała lepsze dane, niż superkomputery dysponujące danymi z ogromnego obszaru.

To co piszesz jasno wskazuje, że masz nikłe pojęcie jak się to tak naprawdę robi i skąd się takie dane pobiera. Nie dziwne, że później piejesz zachwyty nad LCN. Wygląda na to że ... słońca nie widziała, od ogarka ogorzała.


A co do tego podlewania, to instalujesz czujnik wilgotności gleby (a nie żaden "czujnik opadu na m^2") i pobierasz prognozy z sieci. Ustawiasz jeden warunek + poziomy alarmowe i voila!

Jeśli masz kilka rodzajów gleby na działce, to dzielisz system podlewania na osobne segmenty i dla każdego dajesz osobny czujnik.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jasne... stacja pogodowa za parę stówek będzie dawała lepsze dane, niż superkomputery dysponujące danymi z ogromnego obszaru.


To chyba oczywiste. Ponieważ dane z super komputerów nie dotyczą twojej działki. Wystarczy popatrzeć na prognozy w TV na różnych kanałach aby wiedzieć ile dane z tych twoich komputerów są warte. Masz prognozy pogody w telefonie? To czemu zmieniają się przy każdym odświeżeniu. Zmieniają się nawet te które dotyczą bieżącego dnia. Dlaczego prognozy na różnych kanałach różnią się od siebie. Nigdy w życiu nie miałeś tak, że prognoza mówiła, że będzie lało, a świeciło słońce?



> To co piszesz jasno wskazuje, że masz nikłe pojęcie jak się to tak naprawdę robi i skąd się takie dane pobiera. Nie dziwne, że później piejesz zachwyty nad LCN. Wygląda na to że ... słońca nie widziała, od ogarka ogorzała.


W dupie mam skąd się te dane pobiera, bo są bezużyteczne dla ID, a twój pomysł to zwykły przerost formy nad treścią.. I jakbyś był trochę bardziej rozgarnięty to wiedziałbyś, że nie wychwalam LCN, tylko wykazuję, że jesteś ignorantem.



> A co do tego podlewania, to instalujesz czujnik wilgotności gleby (a nie żaden "czujnik opadu na m^2") i pobierasz prognozy z sieci. Ustawiasz jeden warunek + poziomy alarmowe i voila!


A bez danych z netu poleje się trochę więcej wody. 
Po co ci dane z netu skoro masz czujnik wilgotności?
I od kiedy to podawane w necie/tv dane o opadach podają wielkość nadchodzącego opadu?



> Jeśli masz kilka rodzajów gleby na działce, to dzielisz system podlewania na osobne segmenty i dla każdego dajesz osobny czujnik.


Musiałoby mi nieźle odwalić, abym przejmował się takimi bzdetami.
Mam naprawdę kilka fajniejszych pomysłów na wydawanie kasy, niż cudowanie z systemem nawadniania, czujnikami wilgotności i serwerami obsługującymi prognozy pogody . Wystarczy, że mam podział na dwa obwody.
 Mam ustawiony automat bez danych z netu i mam zieloną trawę. Nie podlewa mi jak padało. Nie mam też dodatkowych czujników wilgotności. 
To tylko trawa. 
Z tego co wiem trawa rosła na długo przed tym jak pierwsze zwierzęta wyszły na ląd. Jakoś nie potrzebowała danych z super komputerów, aby przetrwać do naszych czasów.

Tu pewni znajdziesz coś dla siebie, żeby mieć bardziej zieloną trawę od mojej
PS.
Gdyby pobieranie danych pogodowych z netu miało jakiekolwiek sens, to na pewno producenci systemów nawadniających dawno by już mieli własne serwery pogodowe lub mieli w ofercie urządzenia komunikujące się poprzez wifi z internetem w celu pobrania odpowiednich danych.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> 4. Musi być systemem całkowicie rozproszonym. Gadki sprzedawców w stylu "to się nie psuje", "nie mieliśmy jeszcze żadnej awarii" albo "wystarczy wymienić jeden moduł i wszystko zadziała" zupełnie do mnie nie trafiają.
> 
> Na chwilę obecną nie znalazłem systemu, który spełniłby wszystkie w/w założenia. Instalacje będę ciągnął w przyszłym roku, więc mam jeszcze trochę czasu na przemyślenia.


Jeśli chodzi o schemat instalacji to bym proponował alarmówkę łączyć wg schematu sterownika PLC2011B0 ze strony 8
http://www.elkom.com.tw/relay_b/PLC2...polska_036.pdf

Będziesz miał pełna kontrolę nad wszystkimi otwartymi oknami i od każdych 4 kontaktronów czy styków czujek wyprowadzisz tylko 2 żyły. Nie będzie chlewu w kablach.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jeśli chodzi o schemat instalacji to bym proponował alarmówkę łączyć wg schematu sterownika PLC2011B0 ze strony 8
> http://www.elkom.com.tw/relay_b/PLC2...polska_036.pdf
> 
> Będziesz miał pełna kontrolę nad wszystkimi otwartymi oknami i od każdych 4 kontaktronów czy styków czujek wyprowadzisz tylko 2 żyły. Nie będzie chlewu w kablach.


Obudzili ze śpiączki?
TO NIE TEN DZIAŁ. 
MASZ SWÓJ O chińszczyźnie.
Ten jest o inteligentnych instalacjach.
Lepiej mieć chlew w kablach i normalny inteligentny dom.

Może lepiej napisz jak sterować z tego badziewia zaworem odcinającym wodę po wykryciu zalania, jeśli masz wyłączony telefon, bo jesteś w kinie.
Dobrze byłoby abyś w końcu ekspercie napisał, w jaki sposób sterować wyjściem z modułu PLC2011A0 używając wejścia z modułu PLC2011B0.
Bo z pewnością wiesz, że taką funkcję posiada KAŻDY INNY SYSTEM IB czy ID.
Ujmując to prościej. Np. klawiszem przy wyjściu tarasowym mogę otworzyć furtkę od kosza na śmieci bez odwoływania się do super-hiper technologii z użyciem telefonu/tabletu.
Możesz mi nie wierzyć, ale zamykanie rolet jednym klawiszem na ścianie jest dużo prostsze i wygodniejsze od używania telefonu/tabletu.

Swoją drogą to śmieszne, że doradzasz chińszczyznę komuś, kto nie znalazł systemu spełniającego jego oczekiwania mimo iż przeglądał LCN, pewnie KNX czy nexwella, a pieniądze to kilkadziesiąt tysięcy na zrealizowanie inteligentnego domu spełniającego marzenia Marian_D.

Ale OK. Wytłumacz mu jeszcze tylko jak to twoje badziewie pobiera dane z prognoz pogody przy pomocy internetu.
ps.
Najfajniejszy jest w tej chińszczyźnie 15 cyfrowy kod zabezpieczający. Ciekawe ile osób  po kilku użyciach zmienia go na 15 jedynek

----------


## dejna

> Obudzili ze śpiączki?
> 
> Lepiej mieć chlew w kablach i normalny inteligentny dom.
> 
> Może lepiej napisz jak sterować z tego badziewia zaworem odcinającym wodę po wykryciu zalania,


A ja w końcu też kupiłem chińskie wyroby, najpierw kupiłem jedną sztukę, a później dalsze i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Nie czuje potrzeby aby przekazywać komendy z wyłącznika na wyłączniik na zasadzie sieci między sterownikami PLC. Nie mam takich sytuacji i to nawet lepiej. Instalację oświetleniową mam klasyczną na wyłącznikach schodowych i krzyżowych z wpiętymi na końcach przekaźnikami bistabilnymi i tymi PLC i działa to świetnie !
Żadnych manipulatorów, wiszących ekraników alarmowych tylko własne telefony komórkowe. Na wypadek braku internetu czy prądu w telefonie mam radiowego pilota do bramy i klucz do drzwi. Za kilka złociszy kupiłem także chińską ładowarkę samochodową na mini USB.

Serwo zaworu zalania można podłączyć przez zewnętrzny przekaźnik na szynę DIN, a sam zawór powinien mieć swoją płytkę z własna logiką i zasilaniem zapasowym. 
Z alarmowego PLC użyłem 2 wyjścia OC. Jedno jest do sygnalizatora z własnym zasilaniem, a drugie do radiomodemu firmy ochroniarskiej.
Jednym przyciśnieciem jednego klawisza w telefonie uzbrajam strefy alarmowe i zamykam bramy, zamki, gaszę światła, drugim w przeciwną stronę.

Nie opowiadaj, że chiny to takie badziewie, bo wiekszość wyrobów jest z chin i nie kosztuja tyle co twoje gotowe systemy.

Po prostu tańsze wyroby od gotowych systemów psują ci biznesy i jesteś taki wściekły.

----------


## dendrytus

> A ja w końcu też kupiłem chińskie wyroby, najpierw kupiłem jedną sztukę, a później dalsze i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Nie czuje potrzeby aby przekazywać komendy z wyłącznika na wyłączniik na zasadzie sieci między sterownikami PLC. Nie mam takich sytuacji i to nawet lepiej. Instalację oświetleniową mam klasyczną na wyłącznikach schodowych i krzyżowych z wpiętymi na końcach przekaźnikami bistabilnymi i tymi PLC i działa to świetnie !
> Żadnych manipulatorów, wiszących ekraników alarmowych tylko własne telefony komórkowe. Na wypadek braku internetu czy prądu w telefonie mam radiowego pilota do bramy i klucz do drzwi. Za kilka złociszy kupiłem także chińską ładowarkę samochodową na mini USB.
> 
> Serwo zaworu zalania można podłączyć przez zewnętrzny przekaźnik na szynę DIN, a sam zawór powinien mieć swoją płytkę z własna logiką i zasilaniem zapasowym. 
> Z alarmowego PLC użyłem 2 wyjścia OC. Jedno jest do sygnalizatora z własnym zasilaniem, a drugie do radiomodemu firmy ochroniarskiej.
> Jednym przyciśnieciem jednego klawisza w telefonie uzbrajam strefy alarmowe i zamykam bramy, zamki, gaszę światła,


Tylko gdzie tu inteligencja?
Jak podłączyć sygnalizator zewnętrzny bez własnego zasilania do chińczyka.
Jak odczytujesz pamięć zdarzeń? 
Jak zrealizować zamknięcie rolet elektrycznych przy załączaniu alarmu?
Jak zrealizować podniesienie rolet w momencie zadziałania czujek dymu?
Dla przypomnienia dla inteligentnego domu to banał, który wykonuje sam, bez twojego udziału.
I zapomniałbym.
Jak zrealizować powiadomienie o zalaniu wody/pożarze na twoją komórkę? W końcu warto by twój dom skontaktował się z "inteligentną" jednostką sterującą, bo bez niej jest imbecylem niepotrafiącym niczego zrobić samodzielnie. 

80 czujek alarmowych i 6 wyjść przysiadłem z wrażenia.
Jakbyś nie wiedział, to tak dla informacji każda czujka( z wyjątkiem kontaktronów) ma dwa wyjścia.
Czyli możesz podłączyć tylko 40 czujek pir i glass.
W tej cenie integra32, klawiatura, 8 czujek, sygnalizator, obudowa, zasilacz i akumulator
http://allegro.pl/hurtownia-alarm-sa...885444213.html
Na dzień dobry 8 wyjść z możliwością rozbudowy do 32.
dwa wyjścia o obciążalności 2A, a nie jak w przypadku chińszczyzny 0,25A.
Wbudowane powiadomienie telefoniczne i możliwość sterowanie przez telefon.

Jeszcze coś o tym rewelacyjnym chińskim badziewiu, przepraszam systemie IB? 



> Po prostu tańsze wyroby od gotowych systemów psują ci biznesy i jesteś taki wściekły.


Tak samo jak trabanty psują rynek Mercedesowi. 
Mam harmonogram prac do końca kwietnia. Znając życie do połowy czerwca.

Gdybyś wdrożył się trochę w temat tanich systemów automatyki domowej, wybrałbyś polskiego sterboxa, który ma większe możliwości, jest polski i do tego tańszy od tego chińczyka.
PS.
Na podanej przeze mnie integrze, mimo sporych możliwości, można zrobić namiastkę inteligentnego domu.
Oczywiście podane przeze mnie wcześniej funkcje zrealizuję na niej bez problemu.

----------


## dejna

> Tak samo jak trabanty psują rynek Mercedesowi. 
> Mam harmonogram prac do końca kwietnia. Znając życie do połowy czerwca.


Ja sądzę, że ty jesteś mitomanem i nie prowadzisz żadnej działalności w tym kierunku  :Smile: 
Jesteś z Warszawy tak?

----------


## ravbc

To ja pozwolę sobie przypomnieć, że tytuł wątku brzmi "inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie". Osoba dendrytusa raczej się na tą definicję nie łapie, więc nie dyskutujmy o tym kim on jest, ani co robi - choć przyznaję, że czasami styl jego wypowiedzi może budzić chęć użycia bardziej "bezpośrednich" niż merytorycznych argumentów  :wink:  Niestety lokalna piaskownica jest w permanentym remoncie, więc nadmierne emocje trzeba wyładowywać choćy rąbiąc własne (lub sąsiada) drewno do kominka.  :wink: 
A tak bardziej na temat: instalacja "sterowalna" (taka w której daje się coś tam przełączyć z kilku "interfejsów") raczej nie zasługuje na miano "inteligentnej". A z drugiej strony, żeby móc mówić o instalacji inteligentnej wcale nie jest potrzebny system, który na podstawie zasobów internetu wywróży, czy użytkownik akurat nie uciął sobie drzemki na środku trawnika i czy w związku z tym można ten trawnik bezpiecznie podlać.  :wink:

----------


## xtea

@ravbc

Mnie wiele funkcji wykonujących się automatycznie zaczęło iirytować i je po prostu polikwidowałem. Korzystam natomiast z kombo zamknij + zgaś + uzbrój po chwili jak się ciepło i przewiew uspokoi. Wolę wysłać makrokomendę sam niż liczyć na "inteligencję" instalacji. W zupełności mi to wystarcza.
Z automatyki to pozdejmowałem głowice elektroniczne przy kaloryferach i rozdzielaczach podłóg i zastąpiłem je zwykłymi termostatycznymi. Doszedłem do wniosku, że sterowanie zaworami nie ma kompletnie sensu i jeszcze odgłosy tych silniczków. Zbędny wydatek na nic. Wystawię na Allegro za pół ceny, może ktoś kupi.

----------


## ravbc

Jeśli automatyka irytuje, to IMHO oznacza tylko, że jest źle (lub kompletnie niepotrzebnie) wykonana. Ale automatyka to tez jeszcze nie "inteligencja". Byle piec CO jaki zwykle w domu stoi ma kawałek automatyki (czasem nawet dość spory), ale nikt go raczej inteligentnym nie nazwie (no chyba, że dorwie się do tego jakiś marketingowiec). Ta "inteligencja" bierze się (jak próbuje to wskazać dendrytus) z umiejętności całego systemu, reagowania na zdarzenia w budynku (czy to typowe, jak wejście użytkownika, czy też nietypowe, jak zalanie). Przy czym przez reagowanie rozumiem tu cały zestaw czynności, które system wykonuje zupełnie samodzielnie, bez ingerencji, a często i bez świadomości użytkownika. Oczywiście część takich "reakcji" jest mniej lub bardziej bezpośrednio wywoływana przez użytkownika, ale właśnie im mniej się musi użytkownik "natrudzić" z wywołaniem pożądanej reakcji, tym bardziej "inteligentna" jest instalacja (przynajmniej w odbiorze, bo w rzeczywistości oczywiście z inteligencją w jakiejkolwiek formie nie ma to żadnego związku).

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja sądzę, że ty jesteś mitomanem i nie prowadzisz żadnej działalności w tym kierunku


Jasne, 



> Jesteś z Warszawy tak?


Bo?
Może lepiej odpowiedz na moje pytania, bo są dużo ciekawsze, niż to skąd jestem i czego nie robię.



> @ravbc
> Mnie wiele funkcji wykonujących się automatycznie zaczęło iirytować i je po prostu polikwidowałem. Korzystam natomiast z kombo zamknij + zgaś + uzbrój po chwili jak się ciepło i przewiew uspokoi. Wolę wysłać makrokomendę sam niż liczyć na "inteligencję" instalacji. W zupełności mi to wystarcza.


Że zapytam z ciekawości co to był za system i kto go projektował, programował wykonał.

----------


## dendrytus

Muszę się przyznać, że nie miałem racji. Inteligentny dom powinien mieć możliwość pobierania pogody i to nie z powodu bezsensownej automatyki podlewania ogródka.
Informacja pogodowa jest ID potrzebna, a raczej inteligentnemu ogrzewaniu z solarami, do oszczędzania energii. W końcu jaki jest sens podgrzewania wody, skoro w dzień ma być słonecznie. To, że o 7 rano popłynie z kranu woda o kilka stopni niższa, gdyż system uzna, że nie warto podgrzewać wody, przełoży się na konkretne oszczędności.
Rozwiązanie takie oferuje standard Opentherm. Osobiście radzę zastanowić się nad zakupem pieca wyposażonego ten interface, nawet jeśli nie mamy zamiaru z niego na początku korzystać.
http://www.theben.de/en/Internationa...KNX-and-OT-BUS
http://opentherm.eu/pages/members.html

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Informacja pogodowa jest ID potrzebna, a raczej inteligentnemu ogrzewaniu z solarami, do oszczędzania energii. W końcu jaki jest sens podgrzewania wody, skoro w dzień ma być słonecznie. To, że o 7 rano popłynie z kranu woda o kilka stopni niższa, gdyż system uzna, że nie warto podgrzewać wody, przełoży się na konkretne oszczędności...


 Owszem jest to dobre rozwiązanie ale prawie (a prawie czyni różnicę) nikomu nie zależy na tym by z samego rana była super gorąca woda. Większość ustawień CWU (jak i CO) jest tak zaprogramowana by popołudniu podnieść temperaturę. Sam posiadam kolektory słoneczne (4 panele płaskie) i spore zasobniki (2x250l.) bym każdą ilość energii zmagazynował. Podgrzewanie wody innymi źródłami ciepła z rana, według mnie, jest troszeczkę marnotractwem energii. 
Nie posiadam IB ale ze względu na swoją pracę bardzo jestem uzależniony od pogody i przeglądając lokalne PP na różnych kanałach sam nie wiem co z tego wyniknie. Z prognozowaniem pogody jest po części jak z wróżeniem z fusów. My, ludzie, jeszcze jesteśmy niedoskonali w tej (i nie tylko tej) dziedzinie ale może kiedyś się to zmieni. Może.

----------


## dendrytus

> Owszem jest to dobre rozwiązanie ale prawie (a prawie czyni różnicę) nikomu nie zależy na tym by z samego rana była super gorąca woda. Większość ustawień CWU (jak i CO) jest tak zaprogramowana by popołudniu podnieść temperaturę. Sam posiadam kolektory słoneczne (4 panele płaskie) i spore zasobniki (2x250l.) bym każdą ilość energii zmagazynował. Podgrzewanie wody innymi źródłami ciepła z rana, według mnie, jest troszeczkę marnotractwem energii.


No tak, ale nie każdy wstaje na 6 do roboty.



> Nie posiadam IB ale ze względu na swoją pracę bardzo jestem uzależniony od pogody i przeglądając lokalne PP na różnych kanałach sam nie wiem co z tego wyniknie. Z prognozowaniem pogody jest po części jak z wróżeniem z fusów. My, ludzie, jeszcze jesteśmy niedoskonali w tej (i nie tylko tej) dziedzinie ale może kiedyś się to zmieni. Może.


 Po pierwsze lokalizacja. Jeśli mamy dom w Warszawie na Ursynowie lub w Piasecznie, to prognoza jest praktycznie idealna, ze względu na lotnisko. Po drugie aktualizacje pogody mamy co kilkanaście minut. Jeśli nie trafimy z prognozą, to stacja pogodowa i tak skoryguje.

----------


## dargoth

Witam
Potrzebuję zrealizować dwie funkcje. Po pierwsze, kiedy temperatura na zewnątrz spadnie poniżej 7 st C lub wzrośnie powyżej 25, chciałbym żeby automatycznie przepustnica nawiewanego do wentylacji powietrza kierowała jego strumień przez chłodnicę i jednocześnie zawór trójdrożny w rozdzielaczu DZ przełączał jedną z pętli obiegu glikolu z zasilania pompy ciepła na zasilanie chłodnicy umieszczonej przed rekuperatorem. Innymi słowy w określonym zakresie temperatur zewnętrznych, jedna z pętli dolnego źródła miała by zasilać pompę ciepła, a w pozostałych temperaturach, glikolowy wymiennik ciepła do wentylacji. 
Druga z funkcji miała by uruchamiać sygnałem z czujek ruchu w łazienkach pompę cyrkulacyjną.
Oprócz powyższych pewnie zdecydował bym się na kilka innych podstawowych funkcji jak sterowanie furtką, bramą i bramą garażową czy oświetleniem zewnętrznym. Czy możecie mi doradzić jaki/e system/y były by najlepsze dla moich potrzeb? Czy może nie jest to zadanie dla firm robiących IB, a jedynie dla łebskiego elektryka?

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam
> Potrzebuję zrealizować dwie funkcje. Po pierwsze, kiedy temperatura na zewnątrz spadnie poniżej 7 st C lub wzrośnie powyżej 25, chciałbym żeby automatycznie przepustnica nawiewanego do wentylacji powietrza kierowała jego strumień przez chłodnicę i jednocześnie zawór trójdrożny w rozdzielaczu DZ przełączał jedną z pętli obiegu glikolu z zasilania pompy ciepła na zasilanie chłodnicy umieszczonej przed rekuperatorem. Innymi słowy w określonym zakresie temperatur zewnętrznych, jedna z pętli dolnego źródła miała by zasilać pompę ciepła, a w pozostałych temperaturach, glikolowy wymiennik ciepła do wentylacji. 
> Druga z funkcji miała by uruchamiać sygnałem z czujek ruchu w łazienkach pompę cyrkulacyjną.


sterownik sterbox lub chiński PLC z allegro. powinny rozwiązać problem



> Oprócz powyższych pewnie zdecydował bym się na kilka innych podstawowych funkcji jak sterowanie furtką, bramą i bramą garażową czy oświetleniem zewnętrznym.


To akurat nie są standardowe funkcje.



> Czy możecie mi doradzić jaki/e system/y były by najlepsze dla moich potrzeb?


IB w tym przypadku to przerost formy nad treścią.



> Czy może nie jest to zadanie dla firm robiących IB, a jedynie dla łebskiego elektryka?


Zwykły elektryk wystarczy, pewnie instalator alarmów również sobie z tym poradzi.

----------


## dargoth

Dzięki za odpowiedź. 
Dopiero niedawno zainteresowałem się tematyką IB i bardzo mnie to zaciekawiło, wręcz podekscytowało. Jednak przy obecnej budowie raczej za bardzo nie zaszaleję. Po pierwsze budżet mi się nie domknie, gdybym chciał jakąś poważniejszą instalację zrobić, a po drugie za mało jeszcze poczytałem, żeby świadomie wybrać to, co mogło by mi się naprawdę przydać. Czy można w jakiś sposób przygotować instalację pod przyszłe potrzeby i odleglejsze czasy, kiedy finanse pozwolą na ich zaspokojenie, czy raczej odpuścić sobie i czekać z tymi ekstrawagancjami na budowę drugiego domu (o ile to kiedyś nastąpi)?

Edit. Aha i jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy ewentualnie te funkcje, które wcześniej wymieniłem dało by się zrealizować na integrze, bo alarm i kilka czujek, może ze dwie kamery też będę montował.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy można w jakiś sposób przygotować instalację pod przyszłe potrzeby i odleglejsze czasy, kiedy finanse pozwolą na ich zaspokojenie, czy raczej odpuścić sobie i czekać z tymi ekstrawagancjami na budowę drugiego domu (o ile to kiedyś nastąpi)?


Teoretycznie można, jedyne co należy zrobić to zakupić projekt, jakiejś instalacji. Druga rzecz, to wszystkie kable kończą się w jednej lub dwóch rozdzielniach.
Wielkość takiej rozdzielni to powyżej 200 modułów.
W praktyce oznacza to wykonanie prawie dwóch instalacji. Tzn klasycznej i IB. Podstawowa różnica, jest między innymi taka, że w klasycznej mamy włączniki podłączone pod 230V, a w IB jest to 12V-24V. Druga to zupełnie inaczej wykonuje się oświetlenie schodowe i oświetlenie z udziałem wyłączników schodowych




> Edit. Aha i jeszcze jedno pytanie. Czy ewentualnie te funkcje, które wcześniej wymieniłem dało by się zrealizować na integrze, bo alarm i kilka czujek, może ze dwie kamery też będę montował.


oczywiście. Jedyny problem może być z pomiarem temperatury, chodzi o zakres.

----------


## dargoth

Może problem ten dało by się rozwiązać stosując dwa czujniki temperatury i dla każdego wyznaczyć osobną temperaturę załączania przepustnicy i zaworu i oczywiście pompy obiegowej , o której wcześniej nie wspomniałem. I w tym miejscu pojawia się kolejne pytanie. Czy da się zaprogramować na takiej integrze, powiedzmy, minutową zwłokę w załączeniu obiegówki, z uwagi na czas pracy siłownika zaworu?

----------


## ravbc

Da się zrobić na integrze opóźnienie. A obejść problem zakresu pomiaru temperatury można najprościej wpinając zewnętrzny termostat z wyjściem przekaźnikowym (oczywiście styki tegoż przekaźnika trzeba wpiąć w wejścia Integry) - potrzebujesz jedynie informacji kiedy przełączyć obieg na nagrzewnicę, a nie jakie tam są de facto temperatury. Inna rzecz, że w zasadzie całe to sterowanie można zrobić niemalże na prostym termostacie (a dokładniej dwóch) i kilku przekaźnikach. To jest akurat funkcjonalność ćwiczona od dawna w różnych instalacjach mniej lub bardziej przemysłowych i istnieje cała masa rozwiązań, które może nie są szczególnie "inteligentne", ale za to tanie i sprawne.
A co do przygotowania instalacji pod IB: jedynym gwarantowanym wyjściem jest pociągnięcie wszystkich przewodów wprost z rozdzielni - ale to drastycznie podniesie poziom komplikacji, a zwłaszcza pracochłonność instalacji, a więc także jej cenę. Innymi słowy - robienie takich przygotowań "na wszelki wypadek" nie ma sensu. Albo decydujesz się na instalację inteligentną (być może realizowaną "przyrostowo" - niektóre systemy mają takie "zdolności"), albo nie i wtedy szkoda kasy na komplikacje.

----------


## dargoth

Dzięki za kolejne cenne rady. Przemyślę jeszcze temat.

----------


## Paweł Irek

> A co do przygotowania instalacji pod IB: jedynym gwarantowanym wyjściem jest pociągnięcie wszystkich przewodów wprost z rozdzielni - ale to drastycznie podniesie poziom komplikacji, a zwłaszcza pracochłonność instalacji, a więc także jej cenę. Innymi słowy - robienie takich przygotowań "na wszelki wypadek" nie ma sensu. Albo decydujesz się na instalację inteligentną (być może realizowaną "przyrostowo" - niektóre systemy mają takie "zdolności"), albo nie i wtedy szkoda kasy na komplikacje.


Jeśli jest pewność, że system IB w jakieś mniej lub bardziej odległej perspektywie będzie, to warto rozważyć centralizację. Jeśli zaś chodzi tylko o zabezpieczenie instalacji pod ewentualne przyszłościowe usprawnienia typu IB to centralizacja jest raczej faktycznie zbyt ciężkim przedsięwzięciem. 

W takiej sytuacji sugerował bym wykonanie tradycyjnej instalacji, ale zastosował bym wszędzie gdzie się da pogłębiane puszki instalacyjne (takie min. 80-100mm). Ponadto należałoby z głową dołożyć sieć przewodów strukturalnych np typu FTP. Sieć taka to np. 3-4 punkty połączone przewodem FTP i sprowadzone do rozdzielnicy systemu alarmowego. Oczywiście taka rozdzielnica przydała by się odpowiednio większa. Przewód FTP położony w ten sposób pozwoli zamiennie zastosować, albo urządzenia magistralne (4 z ośmiu żył plus ekran), albo sterownie centralne przekaźnikami umieszczonymi w puszkach. Rozdzielnice alarmową i elektryczną również połączyłbym 2-3 przewodami FTP. Należało by pamiętać o takich dodatkach jak przewód LAN w rozdzielnicy. Przewody FTP do rozdzielaczy CO, w sufity podwieszane, w miejsca montażu reku, pieca, łączników do automatów bram itp.

Przewody gniazdek standardowych najlepiej położyć kablem 4-5 żyłowym (było to wcześniej omawiane, dlaczego). 

Coś takiego powinno pozwolić w przyszłości wykonać to czy owo. Budżet w okolicach kilkuset zł. Mam nadzieję, że nie wpuszczam w manowce. Ponieważ to ma być do "wykorzystania w przyszłości" to dobra dokumentacja i opis przewodów jest absolutnie niezbędny, aby dało się z tego sensownie i skutecznie korzystać.

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

> inaczej wykonuje się oświetlenie schodowe i oświetlenie z udziałem wyłączników schodowych


Na stronie 33 jest schemat jak należy kłaść instalację oświetleniową http://www.elkom.com.tw/p/android_instrukcja.pdf
Robi się klasyczną instalację elektryczną z wyłącznikami krzyżowymi i schodowymi z tym, że pierwszym wyłącznikiem schodowym jest albo przekaźnik bistabilny albo przekaźnik w PLC.

----------


## dendrytus

> Na stronie 33 jest schemat jak należy kłaść instalację oświetleniową http://www.elkom.com.tw/p/android_instrukcja.pdf
> Robi się *klasyczną instalację elektryczną z wyłącznikami krzyżowymi i schodowymi* z tym, że pierwszym wyłącznikiem schodowym jest albo przekaźnik bistabilny albo przekaźnik w PLC.


 BRAWO.
A teraz pytanie za10 pkt. 
Jak za sterujesz przekaźnik? Dla przypomnienia mówimy o klasycznej instalacji, w której mamy tylko przewody 3x1,5 i 3x2,5, a obwody schodowe rzadko zaczynają się w rozdzielni.
PS.
Dla mnie klasyczna, to taka instalacja z puszkami łączeniowymi.

----------


## tabaluga39

> Na stronie 33 jest schemat jak należy kłaść instalację oświetleniową http://www.elkom.com.tw/p/android_instrukcja.pdf
> Robi się klasyczną instalację elektryczną z wyłącznikami krzyżowymi i schodowymi z tym, że pierwszym wyłącznikiem schodowym jest albo przekaźnik bistabilny albo przekaźnik w PLC.


O rany, że też na to wcześniej nie wpadłem  ::-(:  Zamiast tak zrobić to pociągnąłem skrętkę do wyłączników typu dzwonkowego. W razie awarii urządzeń mój sposób połączenia przestanie działać  ::-(:  mogłem zrobić jakkolwiek, bo miałem wszystkie kable na wierzchu, a jakis mędrzec mi wmawiał żeby ciągnąć skrętkę czy telefoniczny.

----------


## Wekto

> Prawie gotowy system
> http://shop.siwilo.com/index.php?language=pl


"Czym sie to je" mniej wiecej dowiedzialem sie z opisu na stronie. Pokusisz sie o kilka slow swojej opinii na temat tego konkretnego rozwiazania?

----------


## autorus

> O rany, że też na to wcześniej nie wpadłem  Zamiast tak zrobić to pociągnąłem skrętkę do wyłączników typu dzwonkowego. W razie awarii urządzeń mój sposób połączenia przestanie działać  mogłem zrobić jakkolwiek, bo miałem wszystkie kable na wierzchu, a jakis mędrzec mi wmawiał żeby ciągnąć skrętkę czy telefoniczny.


Ja robię dokładnie tak jak ty. A co ci się ma popsuć? Przez skrętkę idzie 24v. Ja skrętkę wszędzie dubluję. Nawet w kiblu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Pokusisz sie o kilka slow swojej opinii na temat tego konkretnego rozwiazania?


Rozwiązanie dla amatorów/entuzjastów zawiera wszystko co jest niezbędne do stworzenia całkiem przyzwoitego inteligentnego domu.
Znalazłem przez przypadek. 
Wadą jest to, że trzeba samem się znać na elektronice lub znać kogoś kto to wszystko montuje i po uruchamia.
Wada jest brak bajerów typu sterowanie przez telefon.
Zaletą jest to iż system jest rozproszony i jest bardzo łatwa rozbudowa, o ile poprowadzony jest kabel magistralny.

----------


## robja

Ja mam u siebie Inteligentny Dom eHouse produkcji iSys od 6 lat.

Jest do samodzielnego montażu więc sporo kasy można zaoszczędzić na instalacji.
Moduły do samodzielnego montażu można kupić dwa razy taniej:
http://www.ehouse.pro/cennik-element...o-domu-ehouse/
Dodatkowo jest zdecentralizowany i rozproszony (przekaźniki można umieścić w pomieszczeniu sterowanym a nie w rozdzielni centralnej kolejne parę tys oszczędności.
Jak badałem rynek to w tej samej cenie eib, knx, itp, byłby mocno wykastrowany (np. 1 światełko + włącznik na pomieszczenie) - piękna instalacja blokowa z lat 70tych.

Można nim sterować z paneli stacjonarnych PC (windows XP.. 7), SmartPhonów (Windows Mobile, Java Mobile MIDP, Android), WWW, FTP, pilota podczerwieni.


Instrukcje do samodzielnego montażu, schematy, gotowe projekty znajdują się na stronie
http://inteligentny-dom.ehouse.pro/

Nie jestem elektrykiem a  informatykiem (dwie lewe ręce) i udało mi się z tych instrukcji podłączyć system samemu i działa do dziś  :smile: 

zdjęcia mojej mocno amatorskiej instalacji jest na ich blogu:
http://inteligentny-dom.ehouse.pro/s...ystemu-ehouse/

Serdecznie polecam

----------


## odaro

> Ja mam u siebie Inteligentny Dom eHouse produkcji iSys od 6 lat.


Już zapomniałeś że dokładnie to samo napisałeś 07-10-2011 13:58

A co administratorzy forum na to?

----------


## robja

Nie pamiętam i nie wałkowałem paru stron wstecz. 

Pisałem nawet z ręki a nie kopy paste nie oglądając się za siebie. To tylko dowód że mówię prawdę  :smile: 

Bez urazy, nie chciałem ani zaśmiecać ani spamować forum.

Teraz zauważyłem że nawet odpisał kolega dandrytus:

pilotem sony nie sprawdzisz stanu urządzeń ale lokalnie siedząc w domu przy meczu przy szklance piwa lepiej włącza się światło pilotem podczerwieni niż panelem za 4 tys euro wbudowanym w ścianę 8 metrów dalej. Nie wiem czy systemy z panelami dedykowanymi za parę tysięcy Euro podchodzą jeszcze pod systemy w dobrej cenie  :smile: 

Pomimo tego co uważają prestiżowi producenci i instalatorzy EIB, KNX jeszcze nie widziałem żeby ktoś wolał sterować np telewizorem z panelu wbudowanego w ścianę. Ładne to może dla gości i podnosi prestiż ale jest mało funkcjonalne. 
Piloty podczerwieni to zamierzchła technologia (jakieś 40lat) ale do niektórych celów najlepsza. Pilot Wytrzymuje na bateriach parę lat używania, panele mobilne, tablety, PDA, Smartphony parę godzin. Pozostałą część dnia spędzają na smyczy na ładowaniu więc traci to znamiona mobilności. Jak zapomnimy go podłączyć do ładowania to też nie mamy czym sterować.

Pilot podczerwieni kosztuje ok 50pln a dedykowane panele tysiące euro. 

Do sterowania zdalnego czy lokalnego można w eHouse użyć paneli mobilnych, tabletów, PDA, Smartphomów indywidualnie tworząc obrazy do wizualizacji.
Jest do tego oprogramowanie Windows XP..7, Windows Mobile, Android, Java Mobile. z wizualizacją i sterowaniem graficznym.
Można też sterować przez systemem ehouse przez SMS, WIFI, Internet, eMail, FTP, WWW, BlueTooch, System plików windows.

Na pececie tworzą się logi tekstowe zawierające wszystkie dane ze sterowników mikroprocesorowych zresztą kto potrzebuje informacji archiwalnych czy wczoraj o 15.31 włączał światło.


Co do zwrotu systemu w czasie jednego do 3 lat wytłumaczenie jest proste. (system mnie kosztował w wersji full wypas koło 15tys)
Jeśli zamiast kotła na gaz czy olej zastosowałem ogrzewanie ekologiczne z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym, DGP, sterowanie kolektorami słonecznymi, bufor ciepła 1000l, sterowanie rekuperatorem wymiennikami ciepła (np gwc lub wodnym) (ze sterowanika ogrzewania i wentylacji w eHouse), sterowanie indywidualnym ogrzewaniem w pomieszczeniach zysk na koszty ogrzewania jest kilkaset procent w stosunku do drogich paliw czy elektrycznego ogrzewania. 
O zielonej energii nawet nie wspominam, gdyż masę ludzi nadal myśli kategoriami że "ogrzewanie elektryczne jest najlepsze a właściciel musi na nie tylko zarobić".

Co do alarmu:

Jak włączy się alarm system wysyła powiadomienie SMS do zaprogramowanych telefonow gsm z informacją, który czujnik został aktywowany a to chyba lepsze niż bieganie po panelach naściennych z zaspanymi oczami.

Dodając do tego automatyczne nocne lampki led i wygaszając inne oświetlenie automatycznie można uzyskać sporo oszczędności. (kilkaset złotych miesięcznie)

Na pewno systemy jak EIB czy KNX nie zwrócą się nigdy a są tylko mocno lobingowane przez środowiska biznesowe typu (Biznes center Club) itd. Według mnie zresztą jak wejdzie Android 4 Home googla prawdopodobnie wymiecie większość drogich systemów z rynku albo przynajmniej ograniczy im wpływy.

----------


## dendrytus

> pilotem sony nie sprawdzisz stanu urządzeń ale lokalnie siedząc w domu przy meczu przy szklance piwa lepiej włącza się światło pilotem podczerwieni niż panelem za 4 tys euro wbudowanym w ścianę 8 metrów dalej. Nie wiem czy systemy z panelami dedykowanymi za parę tysięcy Euro podchodzą jeszcze pod systemy w dobrej cenie


Skąd ta wiedza, z doświadczenia? Czy raczej z tak mi się wydaje.
Do panela jest na ogół 4m
Pełni on wiele różnych dodatkowych funkcji, np. ekranu do wideofonu czy podglądu z kamer. Jak te funkcje realizujesz u siebie przy pomocy pilota?
A jeśli już mówimy o pilotach to powszechnie stosuje się taki

lub taki

lub taki




> Pomimo tego co uważają prestiżowi producenci i instalatorzy EIB, KNX jeszcze nie widziałem żeby ktoś wolał sterować np telewizorem z panelu wbudowanego w ścianę.


A widziałeś kogoś kto ma taki system czy raczej znowu wydaje mi się.



> Ładne to może dla gości i podnosi prestiż ale jest mało funkcjonalne.


A ty swój ID zrobiłeś dla siebie czy dla gości?
Myślisz, że ludzie malują ściany i zakładają szklane włączniki tylko dla prestiżu i dla gości? A mnie się cały czas wydawało że robią to dla siebie, bo ich na to stać.

Rozumiem, że miałeś takie coś u siebie przez dwa lata i doszedłeś do takiego wniosku. Czy może raczej tak mi się wydaje.



> Piloty podczerwieni to zamierzchła technologia (jakieś 40lat) ale do niektórych celów najlepsza. Pilot Wytrzymuje na bateriach parę lat używania,


Góra 1,5 roku. A zwykły wyłącznik oświetlenia wytrzymuje bez baterii jakieś 60 lat.



> panele mobilne, tablety, PDA, Smartphony parę godzin.


Proponuję przeczytać ile godzin *ciągłej pracy* wytrzymuje iPad czy np Samsung. O czasie czuwania nie wspomnę.




> Pozostałą część dnia spędzają na smyczy na ładowaniu więc traci to znamiona mobilności. Jak zapomnimy go podłączyć do ładowania to też nie mamy czym sterować.


Czyli kolega nadal używa takiego telefonu





> Pilot podczerwieni kosztuje ok 50pln a dedykowane panele tysiące euro.


To pewnie dlatego że robią to dla siebie bogate kraje, gdzie zarabia się w euro.
Faktycznie bezsenu jest kupować taką limuzynę,


bo to i chla dużo i części drogie.
Za cenę felgi z takiej limuzyny można mieć taką





> Do sterowania zdalnego czy lokalnego można w eHouse użyć paneli mobilnych, tabletów, PDA, Smartphomów indywidualnie tworząc obrazy do wizualizacji.
> Jest do tego oprogramowanie Windows XP..7, Windows Mobile, Android, Java Mobile. z wizualizacją i sterowaniem graficznym.
> Można też sterować przez systemem ehouse przez SMS, WIFI, Internet, eMail, FTP, WWW, BlueTooch, System plików windows.


To chyba jest standard, jeśli chodzi o IB?



> Co do zwrotu systemu w czasie jednego do 3 lat wytłumaczenie jest proste. (system mnie kosztował w wersji full wypas koło 15tys)
> Jeśli zamiast kotła na gaz czy olej zastosowałem ogrzewanie ekologiczne z kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym, DGP, sterowanie kolektorami słonecznymi, bufor ciepła 1000l, sterowanie rekuperatorem wymiennikami ciepła (np gwc lub wodnym) (ze sterowanika ogrzewania i wentylacji w eHouse), sterowanie indywidualnym ogrzewaniem w pomieszczeniach zysk na koszty ogrzewania jest kilkaset procent w stosunku do drogich paliw czy elektrycznego ogrzewania.


I to wszystko za 15 tys zł? Razem z instalacją elektryczną łącznie ze sterowaniem i robocizną Ja za tyle nie kupię kabli, rozdzielni i osprzętu do niej (i nie mówię tu o modułach KNX). Brawo.



> Co do alarmu:
> 
> Jak włączy się alarm system wysyła powiadomienie SMS do zaprogramowanych telefonow gsm z informacją, który czujnik został aktywowany a to chyba lepsze niż bieganie po panelach naściennych z zaspanymi oczami.


Jasne, a krótkie piknięcie w spodniach na pewno obudzi właściciela. 
I na pewno lepiej się czyta na gównianym wyświetlaczu niż na dużym panelu, szczególnie z zaspanymi oczami.
Ja zawszę mogę włączyć TV w sypialni i mieć to info na TV.



> Dodając do tego automatyczne nocne lampki led i wygaszając inne oświetlenie automatycznie można uzyskać sporo oszczędności. (kilkaset złotych miesięcznie)


To ile ty płacisz miesięcznie za prąd?



> Na pewno systemy jak EIB czy KNX nie zwrócą się nigdy a są tylko mocno lobingowane przez środowiska biznesowe typu (Biznes center Club) itd.


Z tych samych powodów lobbują na rzecz BMW i Audi, a nie na rzecz trabantów.



> Według mnie zresztą jak wejdzie Android 4 Home googla prawdopodobnie wymiecie większość drogich systemów z rynku albo przynajmniej ograniczy im wpływy.


Postaw na to pieniądze, a jak wygrasz kupisz sobie wypasione audi i KNX.

Tylko że google jeszcze musiałby produkować sprzęt do tego.
W tej chwili bardzo łatwo o sterowanie do IB z poziomu iPada, iPhona, z androidem jest dużo gorzej.

----------


## autorus

Widzę pewne postępy bo teraz kolega porównuje trampka do audi, a wcześniej była skoda  :smile:  To tak żartem. 

Trochę takie jałowe te dyskusje są choć ciekawe fragmenty mocno śmieszą  np z tym powiadamianiem sms która czujka sie aktywowała  :smile:  Oczyma wyobraźni sobie to wyobraziłem   :smile:  

Aktualnie czekam na szafę , podobną którą , mi kolega *dendrytus*  podał w linku.

----------


## odaro

> Trochę takie jałowe te dyskusje są choć ciekawe fragmenty mocno śmieszą  np z tym powiadamianiem sms która czujka sie aktywowała  Oczyma wyobraźni sobie to wyobraziłem   
> 
> .


Szkoda że Dendrytus wkłada tyle wysiłku w jałowe dyskusje. Mnie by nie wystarczyło tyle determinacji.

Za to mam konkretne zagadnienie do omówienia.

Dzisiaj byłe u swojego dobrego znajomego obejrzeć jego instalację wykonaną na KNX.

Jedna rzecz mnie zaciekawiła.

Firma która wykonywała tą instalację zrobiła oddzielnie inteligentną instalację KNX i oddzielnie instalację alarmową  

Czyli instalacja alarmowa jest zrobiona na Satelu + do tego jest instalacja KNX.

Powodem takiego rozdzielnia podobno są przepisy których właściciel nie potrafił dokładnie przytoczyć w tym również wymagania firm ubezpieczeniowych 
że instalacja elektryczna i alarmowa nie może być jedną i tą samą instalacją. 

Oczywiście instalacja KNX jest informowana o stanie czujek alarmowych np o stanie kontaktronów albo wzbudzeniu czujki PIR ale Satel może działać sam jak wyłączymy KNX.

Jest to zrealizowane przez specjalny moduł do którego są przekazywane stany wejść czujek alarmowych a ten przekazuje je do KNX.

Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu i w/w wymaganiach.

Szczególnie ciekawi mnie opinia przedstawicieli gotowych systemów albo ich instalatorów. 

A szczególnie opinia Pawła Irka z Nexo gdzie cały system jest oparty na instalacji alarmowej.

----------


## robja

Widzę że kolega chwali knx i eib na całej lini a olewa wszystko inne pomimo że knx i eib są jedne z droższych systemów na rynku a temat postu jest: 

gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie a nie najdroższe .

Mam 2 niezależnych znajomych, którzy instalują systemy eib/knx w różnych miastach i nawet nie rozmawiają z ludźmi budującymi domy poniżej 400m2. Oceniają klientów tak jak właśnie kolega napisał: po samochodzie, projekcie itd. dlatego nie udostępniacie cennika dla użytkownika końcowego. 

Odpowiem tylko na parę komentarzy bo nie widzę powodu do bezsensownej dyskusji która przerodzi się za dwa posty w pyskówke.



> Skąd ta wiedza, z doświadczenia? Czy raczej z tak mi się wydaje.
> Do panela jest na ogół 4m
> Pełni on wiele różnych dodatkowych funkcji, np. ekranu do wideofonu czy podglądu z kamer. Jak te funkcje realizujesz u siebie przy pomocy pilota?
> A jeśli już mówimy o pilotach to powszechnie stosuje się taki


Miałem panel u siebie i go wywaliłem (co prawda zwykły PC montowany w ścianę z windows XP za 2500pln z oprogramowaniem do wizualizacji i sterowania graficznego
wyglądało to mniej więcej tak http://www.isys.pl/all,inteligenty_d...a_software.htm to oczywiście nie jest mój projekt tylko proste demo od producenta.

Wideodomofonu, kamer nie mam i musiałbym do tego instalować niezależny system zresztą nie miałem nawet zamiaru instalować.


Przy pomocy pilota mogę włączać/ wyłączać dowolne wyjścia w sterowniku pomieszczenia (oświetlenie, ogrzewanie itp), zmieniać programy pracy, zmienić ustawienie ściemniaczy. Opis sterownika: http://www.isys.pl/ehouse,inteligent...k_pokojowy.htm

Można jako pilot stosować uniwersalny czy panel IR w standardzie sony (inteligentny jak kolega wkleił) o ile pamiętam harmony (1500PLN) philips (5000PLN)  sam rozważałem harmony ale szkoda mi było czasu żeby do niego wszystko wgrywać, a dzieciom do pokoju wolę dać standardowego pilota SONY a nie panel za 5tys.




> Proponuję przeczytać ile godzin ciągłej pracy wytrzymuje iPad czy np Samsung. O czasie czuwania nie wspomnę.


Jest to wersja lukrowana producenta i przy włączonym stałym łączu WiFi czy internecie 3G i chodzącym oprogramowaniu do ciągłej aktualizacji ile może wytrzymać?
Czy kolega też wie że długość trzymania baterii zależy od zasięgu nadajnika GSM? i pod nadajnikiem może to być tydzień, a kilka kilometrów od niego (w budynku z betonowych ścian na granicy zasięgu) może być parę godzin.




> I to wszystko za 15 tys zł? Razem z instalacją elektryczną łącznie ze sterowaniem i robocizną Ja za tyle nie kupię kabli, rozdzielni i osprzętu do niej (i nie mówię tu o modułach KNX). Brawo.


Jak napisałem moduły kosztowały około 15tys (11sterowników pokojowych, sterownik kotłowni, alarm i sterownik rolet) kabli, nie liczyłem ale robiłem samodzielnie instalację zdecentralizowaną (moduły wykonawcze bezpośrednio w pomieszczeniach sterowanych w małych skrzynkach (jakieś 5 razy mniej kabli 230V i roboty niż w przypadku 1 rozdzielni czy szafy). Jak kolega spojrzy w dokumentację sterowników pokojowych ma on 24 wyjścia cyfrowe więc nie robi się instalacji blokowej (jedno światełko + kinkiet) tylko jest dużo więcej zasobów dzięki architekturze systemu. Sterownik do samodzielnego montażu kosztuje koło 600pln więc porównywalnie co 1 włącznik dla eib czy knx.




> Jasne, a krótkie piknięcie w spodniach na pewno obudzi właściciela. 
> I na pewno lepiej się czyta na gównianym wyświetlaczu niż na dużym panelu, szczególnie z zaspanymi oczami.
>  Ja zawszę mogę włączyć TV w sypialni i mieć to info na TV.


Rozumiem że  sypiasz w domu w spodniach z komórką w kieszeni. Mam nadzieję że chociaż ściągasz buty  :smile:  
Ja osobiście wolę się rozebrać do łóżka a w domu jak jestem to też jest oczywiście syrena alarmowa, światło ostrzegawcze, itd. 

Z dużym panelem też nie próbowałem spać, ale w chwili alarmu nie wiem czy miałbym czas w domu na włączanie telewizora i grzebanie po tabletach. 
W moim systemie też mogę używać wizualizacji na tablety na różnych systemach operacyjnych tylko w takim przypadku nie ma po prostu na to czasu, tylko trzeba brać siekierę do ręki i ratować rodzinę bo inteligencja systemu knx czy innego nam w tym nie pomoże.




> Czyli kolega nadal używa takiego telefonu


Myślę że telefony które kolega wymienił wytrzymały by znacznie więcej na bateriach niż współczesne.

Testuje od paru miesięcy różne telefony głównie HTC bo nie należe do fanklubu ajPhona i  ajpada.
HTC DESIRE wytrzymuje mniej niż dobę przy włączonym stałym dostępie do internetu. nawet jeśli sobie tylko leży.
HTC DESIRE Z  - wytrzymuje jeszcze mniej.

 Panele Bez GSM może wytrzymają ze 2-3 razy dłużej ale ja wolę jednak sterować domem z zewnątrz ze Smartphona z oprogramowania na androidzie, windows mobile, java mobile i sterowanie przez Wifi, internet, sms, email z filmików producenta eHouse które kolega wygrzebał na youtube



Z androida z tego co producent pisze można też sterować domem przez rozpoznawanie mowy

----------


## robja

Sterowanie przez internet, wifi, sms, email z rozpoznawaniem mowy na androidzie

----------


## dendrytus

> Jest to zrealizowane przez specjalny moduł do którego są przekazywane stany wejść czujek alarmowych a ten przekazuje je do KNX.
> 
> Co sądzicie o takim rozwiązaniu i w/w wymaganiach.
> 
> Szczególnie ciekawi mnie opinia przedstawicieli gotowych systemów albo ich instalatorów.


 Chodzi o to czy centrala alarmowa ma niezbędne certyfikaty SSWiN. Podsystemy alarmowe w KNX nie mają polskich atestów.
Dość często stosowane jest rozwiązanie IB+system alarmowy połączony przez moduł we/wy.
W nexo bodajże to system alarmowy steruje IB, a nie IB  steruje systemem alarmowym.
Często stosowany jest satel lub Ademco Galaxy z modbusem, która łączy się poprzez bramkę z KNX.
Takie połączenie gwarantuje wysokie bezpieczeństwo, kosztem trochę mniejszej lub kosztowniejszej pełnej integracji.

----------


## odaro

> Chodzi o to czy centrala alarmowa ma niezbędne certyfikaty SSWiN. Podsystemy alarmowe w KNX nie mają polskich atestów.
> Dość często stosowane jest rozwiązanie IB+system alarmowy połączony przez moduł we/wy.
> W nexo bodajże to system alarmowy steruje IB, a nie IB  steruje systemem alarmowym.
> Często stosowany jest satel lub Ademco Galaxy z modbusem, która łączy się poprzez bramkę z KNX.
> Takie połączenie gwarantuje wysokie bezpieczeństwo, kosztem trochę mniejszej lub kosztowniejszej pełnej integracji.



A jakie atesty SSWiN są potrzebne i czy wogóle są wymagane?

Bo firmy które oferują systemy inteligentnej instalacji razem z alarmem twierdzą że takie atesty nie są potrzebne.

----------


## dendrytus

Np. Techomu, który nadaje klasy podzespołom sswin.
Poziom zabezpieczeń przy pomocy wbudowanych systemów alarmowych czy modułów spełniających taką funkcjonalność jest wysoki, ale dla np. ubezpieczyciela istotne są polskie certyfikaty.
Te certyfikaty okazują się niezwykle istotne dopiero jak dojdzie do np, włamania, praktycznie nigdy, no może poza bankami itp., nie są wymagane podczas zawierania ubezpieczenia.

Podobnej certyfikacji podlegają czujki ppoż. Też wiążąca jest tylko polska norma/atesty.

----------


## odaro

> Np. Techomu, który nadaje klasy podzespołom sswin.


Ale Techom podobno już nie wystawia certyfikatów na systemy alarmowe.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale Techom podobno już nie wystawia certyfikatów na systemy alarmowe.


 http://www.satel.pl/download.php?f=/...nr%2008_11.pdf

----------


## odaro

> http://www.satel.pl/download.php?f=/...nr%2008_11.pdf


Ale certyfikat Klasy S jest potrzebny do banku ale nie jest potrzebny w domku jednorodzinnym.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale certyfikat Klasy S jest potrzebny do banku ale nie jest potrzebny w domku jednorodzinnym.


 Z tymi certyfikatami jest trochę tak jak z ubezpieczeniem od przepięcia w sieci. Firmy ubezpieczeniowe bardzo chętnie ubezpieczają od takiego zdarzenia, pobierają pieniądze, przypominają o terminie zakończenia ubezpieczenia. 
Problemy zaczynają się w momencie wystąpienia szkody, nagle okazuje się, że mieszkanie nie spełnia jakichkolwiek obecnie obowiązujących norm, bo jest to np. mieszkanie bloku z lat 60 XX wieku, wiec w zasadzie dopuściliśmy się oszustwa zawierając taką umowę z firmą ubezpieczeniową

----------


## dejna

> Trochę takie jałowe te dyskusje są choć ciekawe fragmenty mocno śmieszą  np z tym powiadamianiem sms która czujka sie aktywowała  Oczyma wyobraźni sobie to wyobraziłem   
> 
> Aktualnie czekam na szafę , podobną którą , mi kolega *dendrytus*  podał w linku.


Jak już mowa o SMS to do przekaźników PLC2011 z "PRC" zresztą, które kupiłem jako że mi pasowały najbardziej, od jakiegoś czasu jest software na androida i peceta który daje możliwość wysyłania szyfrowanych SMS i e-maili między użytkownikami znającymi to samo hasło i jak sie okazuje wcale nie trzeba mieć zakupionych przekaźników żeby ten soft działał. Wie ktoś jak z licencją tego softu jak inne osoby nie mają przekaźników, a używają oprogramowania?

teraz powyższy tekst zaszyfrowany hasłem  "111111111111111" z włączonym defaultowym saltem dla TXT

0G2fUK1bnN7nkfztwd/eKyxjEORxN9WwTt2mAHdeWkNfgVIeGh2ofYV6qrdCQC/Y68HtodtsbjINOh7Z8EMOQkmmdHsuhdW9UCnUJmI4YHnBDZ7AH  1nceNGykVm4sJdlszVqGYKePj0F9uu0gNIRZ2palXV7XAiTkgL  Z0Ql4xDzc8uuKfzcIVHlDJs8a3iqoXpYK9rEWt2ZRl4Jvmfv44  j/r9JsbdcmqLdeeIChXQVh8S5s1OWrX17yWtgw2ofEYfGAN2gyIM  uGEYvoOuzkcVD1d9LCF3VJ1o0SdDXpZIinOOCnFBL8vgOeSCW7  50o1dj+bz2cjc30hUcAgN0k1CzCKxJsH+7Y6/2HjU0RupyACdYeWFnfiwKnSpFnCZn+cRrHm+4mRhKK1lbI82TA  k/uEiSq3sW1tRT1+VB31iiq9059yyzI4MBg/9SdgTCQ9qt6IQR2/C/9wPoDpMMcjDNwUwComI1aSCOWHFAyhwUfyIue3C7VzHH5qfg7m  ow3P6uwKoANie8/+r8VYSUuyLNsg0KNbThJwaBC9g2UZkD+waQQ3UwUsRhwxpqZKt  rGu4goi164o8q40a80uA5TsLNaEY8NPWfpaTMqArxsrNPnpP5O  8myemz0GrzBOl8N48lVs8kypMqO1gVkiUmD9Xt9CHvLU8UYCQx  XSfbZiTB2HZU=

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak już mowa o SMS to do przekaźników PLC2011 z "PRC" zresztą, które kupiłem jako że mi pasowały najbardziej, od jakiegoś czasu jest software na androida i peceta który daje możliwość wysyłania szyfrowanych SMS i e-maili między użytkownikami znającymi to samo hasło i jak sie okazuje wcale nie trzeba mieć zakupionych przekaźników żeby ten soft działał. Wie ktoś jak z licencją tego softu jak inne osoby nie mają przekaźników, a używają oprogramowania?
> 
> teraz powyższy tekst zaszyfrowany hasłem  "111111111111111" z włączonym defaultowym saltem dla TXT
> 
> 0G2fUK1bnN7nkfztwd/eKyxjEORxN9WwTt2mAHdeWkNfgVIeGh2ofYV6qrdCQC/Y68HtodtsbjINOh7Z8EMOQkmmdHsuhdW9UCnUJmI4YHnBDZ7AH  1nceNGykVm4sJdlszVqGYKePj0F9uu0gNIRZ2palXV7XAiTkgL  Z0Ql4xDzc8uuKfzcIVHlDJs8a3iqoXpYK9rEWt2ZRl4Jvmfv44  j/r9JsbdcmqLdeeIChXQVh8S5s1OWrX17yWtgw2ofEYfGAN2gyIM  uGEYvoOuzkcVD1d9LCF3VJ1o0SdDXpZIinOOCnFBL8vgOeSCW7  50o1dj+bz2cjc30hUcAgN0k1CzCKxJsH+7Y6/2HjU0RupyACdYeWFnfiwKnSpFnCZn+cRrHm+4mRhKK1lbI82TA  k/uEiSq3sW1tRT1+VB31iiq9059yyzI4MBg/9SdgTCQ9qt6IQR2/C/9wPoDpMMcjDNwUwComI1aSCOWHFAyhwUfyIue3C7VzHH5qfg7m  ow3P6uwKoANie8/+r8VYSUuyLNsg0KNbThJwaBC9g2UZkD+waQQ3UwUsRhwxpqZKt  rGu4goi164o8q40a80uA5TsLNaEY8NPWfpaTMqArxsrNPnpP5O  8myemz0GrzBOl8N48lVs8kypMqO1gVkiUmD9Xt9CHvLU8UYCQx  XSfbZiTB2HZU=


Niby ekstra, tylko na ch*j to komu. Lepiej powiedz jak zrobić coś takiego





Pytanie za 10 pkt. Jakim cudem to badziewie wysyła sms'y, skoro nie ma modułu GPRS

PS
Lepiej nakręć filmik na youtube jak wykonujesz to



> defaultowym saltem


PS2.
I znowu muszę przypominać
*TO NIE TEN WĄTEK. JEST ODDZIELNY WĄTEK Z CHIŃSKIM BADZIEWIEM* 
Dotrze to do was kiedyś? Bo w to, że dotrze do was, że ten sterownik nie ma nic wspólnego z IB, to już nie wierzę.
PS3.
Wysyłanie szyfrowanych maili istnieje od momentu wynalezienia maila.

----------


## dejna

> Niby ekstra, tylko na ch*j to komu. 
> Pytanie za 10 pkt. Jakim cudem to badziewie wysyła sms'y, skoro nie ma modułu GPRS


Mnie się akurat ta funkcja szyfrowania SMS przydaje.
SMS-y to się wysyła między telefonami grona znajomych, rodzinki  czy współpracowników żeby ukryć ich treść. Nie wyprzesz sie bilingów ale terści nie bedzie. To nie urządzenie PLC wywysyła, a sam program i ten pecetowy i androidowy i między sobą. Piszesz tekst, szyfrujesz, wklejasz w SMS czy maila i wysyłasz. W przeciwną w przeciwnej kolejności.

----------


## dendrytus

> Mnie się akurat ta funkcja szyfrowania SMS przydaje.
> SMS-y to się wysyła między telefonami grona znajomych, rodzinki  czy współpracowników żeby ukryć ich treść. Nie wyprzesz sie bilingów ale terści nie bedzie. To nie urządzenie PLC wywysyła, a sam program i ten pecetowy i androidowy i między sobą. Piszesz tekst, szyfrujesz, wklejasz w SMS czy maila i wysyłasz. W przeciwną w przeciwnej kolejności.


No to faktycznie super sprawa, tylko oprócz ciebie nikomu to niepotrzebne. I co to ma wspólnego z IB? 
Nie wiedziałem, że do szyfrowania mali czy sms muszę kupić chińskie sterownik. Powalające.

----------


## inwestoreq

> No to faktycznie super sprawa, tylko oprócz ciebie nikomu to niepotrzebne. I co to ma wspólnego z IB? 
> Nie wiedziałem, że do szyfrowania mali czy sms muszę kupić chińskie sterownik. Powalające.


Gdzie jest ta strona internetowa do ściągnięcia bo nie jestem zbytnio w temacie?

----------


## dendrytus

> Gdzie jest ta strona internetowa do ściągnięcia bo nie jestem zbytnio w temacie?


W temacie czego?

----------


## inwestoreq

> W temacie czego?


Gdzie jest ta strona z tym programem szyfrującym SMS-y? Tak sobie rozmawiacie o produktach i dołączanym do nich oprogramowaniu, że nie wiem nawet co wpisać w wyszukiwarkę. Daj linka.

----------


## dendrytus

http://www.securitum.pl/baza-wiedzy/...-i-thunderbird
http://blog.konieczny.be/2009/06/23/...omoca-pgp-gpg/
https://market.android.com/details?i...jb.gosms&hl=pl
https://market.android.com/details?i...rime.securesms

----------


## dejna

@Inwestoreq to jest program od PLC2011A0 i PLC2011B0. Wpiszesz w google to ci znajdzie.
Przynajmniej jest jeden program do sterowania domem i szyfrowania SMS czy maili z komórki, a ma być też domofon internetowy i szyfrowanie rozmów telefonicznych ogólnie. Żaden system IB nie daje takich wodotrysków.
Tak wygląda ekran tego szyfrowania na najmniejszym telefonie z androidem.
Program na PC ma w środkowej zakładce klawisz do okna z szyfrowaniem tekstu więc żona wysyła ci maila z kompa czy komóry, a ty odbierasz zaszyfrowanego w trasie.

----------


## ravbc

> żona wysyła ci maila z kompa czy komóry, a ty odbierasz zaszyfrowanego w trasie.


ROTFL. Staram się za bardzo nie komentować "kampanii materkingowej" chińskich sterowników, ale tu już na prawdę puściłeś się bandy. No chyba, że pracujesz w "wielooddziałowej firmie z Pruszkowa"...  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Przynajmniej jest jeden program do sterowania domem i szyfrowania SMS czy maili z komórki


To naprawdę odkrywcze, żaden z systemów IB nigdy nie miał podobnej bezużytecznej funkcji i bajeru.
Osobiście zamiast nikomu niepotrzebnego szyfrowania, wolę sterowanie LED RGB czy funkcję ściemniacza i  nie mus to być funkcja dostępna z telefony/tabletu.




> , a ma być też domofon internetowy i szyfrowanie rozmów telefonicznych ogólnie. Żaden system IB nie daje takich wodotrysków.


Tzn? IB nie mają integracji z domofonem?
http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw399-karta-gsm
http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw304-karta-cctv
http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw305...-wideodomofonu
O ile wiem te chińskie badziewie nie ma integracji nawet między poszczególnymi modułami, więc jakim cudem integracja z domofonem?
Generalnie ma być. Pożyjemy, pośmiejemy się.

 Rozmowy telefoniczne są szyfrowane od czasów pierwszych telefonów cyfrowych.



> Tak wygląda ekran tego szyfrowania na najmniejszym telefonie z androidem.


Czyli nadal g*wniany interface, ale za to niewygodny.



> Program na PC ma w środkowej zakładce klawisz do okna z szyfrowaniem tekstu więc żona wysyła ci maila z kompa czy komóry, a ty odbierasz zaszyfrowanego w trasie.


 To naprawdę inteligentny sposób wysyłania listy z zakupami, jeszcze sąsiadka mogłaby podsłuchać.

----------


## dendrytus

Może jestem tępy i nie potrafię dostrzec przełomowej funkcji szyfrowania SMS-ów i maili w chińskim sterowniku, ale moja przyziemność kieruje mnie raczej w kierunku takich rozwiązań



PS.
Ciekawe czy mają szyfrowanie wiadomości.
Ciekawe jak coś takiego wykonać na chińszczyźnie.

PS2 
Z trochę innej bajki

----------


## tabaluga39

No to Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku 2012 żeby te wasze inteligentne domy nie przewyższyły inteligencją uswoich użytkowników  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> A jakie atesty SSWiN są potrzebne i czy wogóle są wymagane?
> 
> Bo firmy które oferują systemy inteligentnej instalacji razem z alarmem twierdzą że takie atesty nie są potrzebne.


Otóż w przypadku KNX i central Integra jest już rozwiązanie. Satel stanął prawie na wysokości zadania i mamy interfejs łączący Integrę  z KNX.
Dlaczego  prawie stanął? Bo niezbędny jest jeszcze  port magistralny BCU  w  wersji  BTM, który  należy  zakupić  oddzielnie  (np.  Bus  Coupling  Unit  (BTM) 
UP117/11 firmy Siemens kosztuje około 40€). 
Osobiście go jeszcze nie testowałem, ale pewnie w najbliższej przyszłości sprawdzę w praktyce.
Jedna z największych zmór KNX, brak integracji z satelem właśnie odeszła w zapomnienie.
PS.
W zasadzie pozostaje pytanie: Nexwell czy KNX z satelem?

----------


## odaro

> W zasadzie pozostaje pytanie: Nexwell czy KNX z satelem?


Otóż nie jest jeszcze Koher

----------


## dendrytus

> Otóż nie jest jeszcze Koher


Zgadza się, ale mam wrażenie, że od jakiegoś czasu nic się z nim nie dzieje. Żadnych nowości.
Jest jeszcze domiq, który posiada pełną integrację z satelem.

----------


## odaro

> Zgadza się, ale mam wrażenie, że od jakiegoś czasu nic się z nim nie dzieje. Żadnych nowości.
> Jest jeszcze domiq, który posiada pełną integrację z satelem.


Ale firma istnieje i działa

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale firma istnieje i działa


Kto stoi w miejscu, tyn się cofa.
Ten samochód 

to Hindustan Ambasador i jest nadal produkowany w Indiach. Zaczynał jako Moris Oxford 63 lata temu. Nadal się świetnie sprzedaje.

----------


## Tomekno

Czy inteligentny dom powinien być wyposażony w bariery mikrofalowe o wąskim polu detekcji ? Barierach ukrytych w lampach ogrodowych.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy inteligentny dom powinien być wyposażony w bariery mikrofalowe o wąskim polu detekcji ? Barierach ukrytych w lampach ogrodowych.


 W celu?

----------


## Wakmen

> ... W zasadzie pozostaje pytanie: Nexwell czy KNX z satelem?


Ale są również systemy, które posiadają własne systemy alarmowe (choć nie tak tanie jak satel). Satel to nie wszystko.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale są również systemy, które posiadają własne systemy alarmowe


?

----------


## Wakmen

> ?


vimarpolska.pl
www.vimar.it

mało znane ale jest  :wink:

----------


## odaro

> vimarpolska.pl
> www.vimar.it
> 
> mało znane ale jest


Był by bardziej znany gdyby nie te nietypowe włoskie puszki.

----------


## dendrytus

> vimarpolska.pl
> www.vimar.it
> 
> mało znane ale jest


Myślałem, że rozmawiamy poważnie.
Moduł alarmu ppoż, to jednak nie to samo co satel czy nexwell,  a po za tym to system głównie opiera się na KNX.

----------


## Tomekno

Wykrycie sprawcy już na etapie podchodzenia pod dom - zapalenie światła na wejściu może na pierwszym piętrze, może wystarczy sygnalizator ze wiemy, dom może przemówi : jesteś na terenie prywatnym, odejdź !!!    ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś pomysły ?

----------


## Wakmen

> Myślałem, że rozmawiamy poważnie.
> Moduł alarmu ppoż, to jednak nie to samo co satel czy nexwell,  a po za tym to system głównie opiera się na KNX.


Vimar posiada w pełni samodzielny system alarmowy, sporo rodzajów czujek (ruchu i kontaktrony również w ofercie), sygnalizatory, manipulatory i wszystko podłączone do dwóch rodzajów systemu: knx'owego (jak zauważyłeś) lub magistralnego By-me. Wszystko sterowane z poziomu modułów gsm, sieci lub lokalnie (panele, TV itd). Uważam, że system alarmowy Vimaru można bez problemów porównać do wyżej wspomnianych pod względem możliwości konfiguracji i wcale nie będzie miał braków.

----------


## dendrytus

> Vimar posiada w pełni samodzielny system alarmowy, sporo rodzajów czujek (ruchu i kontaktrony również w ofercie), sygnalizatory, manipulatory i wszystko podłączone do dwóch rodzajów systemu: knx'owego (jak zauważyłeś) lub magistralnego By-me. Wszystko sterowane z poziomu modułów gsm, sieci lub lokalnie (panele, TV itd). Uważam, że system alarmowy Vimaru można bez problemów porównać do wyżej wspomnianych pod względem możliwości konfiguracji i wcale nie będzie miał braków.


Możliwe, moja znajomość włoskiego jest praktycznie żadna. Nie oszukujmy się, w polskich warunkach nie stanowi to jakiejkolwiek konkurencji dla Nexwella czy KNX + satel czy domiq'a

----------


## Maanniutek

> Otóż nie jest jeszcze Koher


Popieram miałem do czynienia z firmą koher bardzo bardzo dobre systemy

----------


## Maanniutek

Co do Satela to powiem że prosty system inteligentny można stworzyć na samej centrali alarmowej typu Integra.
Mamy obecnie dwóch klientów u których stworzyliśmy tanim kosztem system inteligentnego budynku  :wink:

----------


## odaro

> Popieram miałem do czynienia z firmą koher bardzo bardzo dobre systemy


Czemu tak mało o nich słychać.

----------


## Maanniutek

> Czemu tak mało o nich słychać.


a o systemach alarmowych firmy BOSCH słychać? też mało a ma bardzo zaawansowane jak np MAP 
Ja o Koher dowiedziałem się na konferencji dotyczącej automatyki budynkowej, gdzie wystawili się ze sprzętem

----------


## mcc

> Co do Satela to powiem że prosty system inteligentny można stworzyć na samej centrali alarmowej typu Integra.
> Mamy obecnie dwóch klientów u których stworzyliśmy tanim kosztem system inteligentnego budynku


Wbrew powszechnym opiniom KNX/EIB da sie zrobic w cenie niewiele przewyzszajacej koszt "zamknietych gotowcow". Smiem twierdzic, ze kiedy wyzwanie jest wieksze (np. dwa systemy ogrzewania w pojedynczym pomieszczeniu lub sterowanie zaluzjami w zaleznosci od sily oswietlenia i np. temp wewnatrz/zewnatrz) to uzycie KNXa w polaczeniu z alarmem (np. satel) zwroci sie z nawiazka. 

Jesli chodzi o system inteligentny na satelu - oczywiscie - czemu nie - logika tam jest wystarczajaco rozbudowana.

Pzw,
MCC

----------


## ravbc

> Jesli chodzi o system inteligentny na satelu - oczywiscie - czemu nie - logika tam jest wystarczajaco rozbudowana.


No ja znam co najmniej jeden powód, żeby nie robić zbyt rozbudowanych instalacji "inteligentnych" na Satelu - jakakolwiek poważniejsza logika generuje tam koszmarny bałagan (zużycie wielu wejść/wyjść do realizacji pojedynczej funkcji). Zrobić się da (o ile nie będzie zbyt rozbudowane, bo do dyspozycji jest tylko 128 wejść i 128 wyjść), ale potem to "serwisować" to IMHO czysty koszmar. Im mniej faktycznej logiki w Satelu tym dla całego systemu zrdowiej, to w końcu ma być głównie alarm. Co wcale jednak nie znaczy, że niekórych funkcji nie warto tam właśnie wcisnąć.

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam
Wątek dość długi, ciężko z czasem, żeby przez niego przebrnąć. Zapytam się więc na skróty  :wink:  u kogo już centrala satela funkcjonuje jako system inteligentnego budynku, jakie funkcje spełnia, iloma modułami wykonawczymi steruje ?
pozdrawiam

----------


## ravbc

Satel się nie kwalifikuje do użytku w charakterze instalacji inteligentnej. Jest w stanie realizować proste funkcje automatyki budynku i niczego więcej nie należy raczej oczekiwać...

----------


## kasprzyk

> Satel się nie kwalifikuje do użytku w charakterze instalacji inteligentnej. Jest w stanie realizować proste funkcje automatyki budynku i niczego więcej nie należy raczej oczekiwać...


 Dokładnie mam takie samo zdanie - ale nigdy nie mówię nigdy, bo cuda na kiju się zdarzają  :smile: 
Bardzo szanuję Satela jako firmę produkującą centrale alarmowe - mieli drobne wpadki na przestrzeni 15 lat (czy nawet są już dłużej) mimo wszystko montuje tylko ich produkty (główne bazowe) jeżeli chodzi o instalacje włamaniowo-napadowe. Jednak, jeżeli byłby to system przeznaczony do IB - Satel by Nas o tym poinformował, bo dlaczego miałby to ukrywać przed klientem  :wink: 
Panowie, Panie jeżeli przymierzacie się do budowy owego IB z prawdziwego zdarzenia, zastanówcie się nad realizacją kompleksową, nad systemami które są do tego przeznaczone i w tym kierunku rozwijane. Wbrew pozorom jest to bardzo złożone zagadnienie, wymagające szczególnego podejścia podczas realizacji - od projektu technicznego, poprzez rzetelne wykonawstwo instalacji, i wykończenie z konfiguracją - nie może tu zabraknąć staranności, dokładności oraz przede wszystkim szerokiej wiedzy i doświadczenia osób wykonujących takie instalacje.
Zastanowiliście się jeszcze w takiej kwestii - co się stanie, kiedy uszkodzi się serce - czyli centralka ? Wymiana płyty, ponowna aktualizacja może przeciągnąć się nawet do tygodnia i więcej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## witu102

wtedy należy zrobić instalację w ten sposób, aby np szybko wypiąć IORS-a (o ile nie działa jako przekaźnik bistabilny autonomicznie) i wpiąć przekaźniki F&F...to jeżeli chodzi o oświetlenie+prąd...brak automatycznego sterowania podlewaniem ogrodu czy okien na poddaszu przez tydzień da się przeżyć...

----------


## odaro

> wtedy należy zrobić instalację w ten sposób, aby np szybko wypiąć IORS-a (o ile nie działa jako przekaźnik bistabilny autonomicznie) i wpiąć przekaźniki F&F...to jeżeli chodzi o oświetlenie+prąd...brak automatycznego sterowania podlewaniem ogrodu czy okien na poddaszu przez tydzień da się przeżyć...


Możesz trochę szerzej opisać Twoją koncepcję.

----------


## kasprzyk

> wtedy należy zrobić instalację w ten sposób, aby np szybko wypiąć IORS-a (o ile nie działa jako przekaźnik bistabilny autonomicznie) i wpiąć przekaźniki F&F...to jeżeli chodzi o oświetlenie+prąd...brak automatycznego sterowania podlewaniem ogrodu czy okien na poddaszu przez tydzień da się przeżyć...


No tak, ale klient tego sam nie zrobi, i wszystko się wiąże z dodatkowymi kosztami, oczekiwaniem na fachowca i bałaganem w rozdzielni. Rozchodzi mi się o niezależność modułów wykonawczych od głównej płyty, i niemal natychmiastowe dalsze funkcjonowanie całego domu.
Pzdr

----------


## ravbc

Tak na prawdę wszystko sprowadza się do tego, ile właściciel jest w stanie zapłacić za bezprzerwowe "działanie" jego domu (lub inaczej: stopień odporności na awarie). Można zbudować system tak, by awarie miały mniej lub bardziej ograniczony zasięg, a można też przyjąć, że w przypadku awarii godzimy się np. z ogólnymi  (czasem nawet podstawowymi) problemami przez dobę, czyli czas potrzebny na zdobycie (kupno, lub wyporzyczenie) zamiennika uszkodzonego elementu.
Wyżej mowa była o Satelu i tu akurat nowa centrala to koszt ok. 600zł, więc w sumie mały. Gorzej z jej podłączeniem, ale sensownie projektując system da się w znacznym stopniu ograniczyć wysiłek związany z przepinaniem połączeń.
Tak czy owak, to jak bardzo będzie nas "bolała" awaria zależy głównie od tego ile jesteśmy skłoni wydać na jej zapobieganie i niwelowanie skutków...

Osobiście uważam, że dom to nie hala produkcyjna. Jeśli z powodu awarii przez dobę, czy nawet dwie, nie będę mógł zapalić w jakimś pomieszeczeniu światła, to jakoś to przeżyję. Grunt, żeby dało się z takowego domu wyjść  :wink:

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Zastanowiliście się jeszcze w takiej kwestii - co się stanie, kiedy uszkodzi się serce - czyli centralka ? Wymiana płyty, ponowna aktualizacja może przeciągnąć się nawet do tygodnia i więcej...


Po pierwsze jak często pada centrala? Taka instalacja magistralna / centralna posiada tę właśnie wadę, że w przypadku usterki głównego modułu sterującego obiekt jest wyłączony (ale nie zawsze).
Po drugie w dzisiejszej dobie kurierów kwestia wymiany centrali to 2 góra 3 doby gdzie instalator zawsze powinien pozostawić sobie otwartą furtkę na taką ewentualność. Są sposoby na "częściowe" zabezpieczenie się.

----------


## Wakmen

> wtedy należy zrobić instalację w ten sposób, aby np szybko wypiąć IORS-a (o ile nie działa jako przekaźnik bistabilny autonomicznie) i wpiąć przekaźniki F&F...to jeżeli chodzi o oświetlenie+prąd...brak automatycznego sterowania podlewaniem ogrodu czy okien na poddaszu przez tydzień da się przeżyć...


Tak się nie robi. Projektując instalację powinno unikać się grupowania obwodów / urządzeń z danej strefy / pomieszczenia na jednym i tym samym module. Co to za problem porozkładać punkty świetlne  czy obwody gniazd pomiędzy kolejnymi modułami? Żaden. Przykład: jakiś żyrandol / lampa dwusekcyjna rozdzielona pomiędzy dwa oddzielne moduły (np. w/w int-iors'y). W przypadku awarii modułu (co bardzo rzadko się zdarza) nie mamy tylko jednej sekcji z dwóch.
Na wszystko można znaleźć dobre rozwiązanie - tylko trzeba chcieć.

----------


## bartekgr

Dziewięć miesięcy po założeniu wątku melduję o zakończeniu budowy i uruchomieniu systemu Nexo. Za wcześnie jeszcze, żeby na głębokie analizy, ale kilkom uwagami mogę się z Wami podzielić.

*1.* Niewątpliwą zaletę Nexo jest elastyczność programowania. Właściwie każda funkcja wymyślona przez wybrednego użytkownika może być zrealizowana. Samo programowanie dość żmudne przy bardziej rozbudowanych funkcjonalnościach.

*2.* Mamy wszystko w jednym miejscu: ogrzewanie, światło, sterowanie rekuperacją, żaluzjami (lamelki też!), zdalne zarządzanie (na razie SMS i PC - sprawdzone i Android - nie testowane; wkrótce ma być iOS), wideodomofon, CCTV.

*3.* Działa... po prostu. Za wyjątkiem jednej, szybko wymienionej karty LAN, system działa jak powinien i na razie bez żadnych komplikacji.

*4.* Cały sprzęt nie będzie nic wart, jeżeli będziecie mieli źle położoną instalację lub kiepsko oprogramowaną całość. Dlatego dla powodzenia kluczowy jest porządny instalator. U mnie cała elektryka, automatyka i TV robiona przez P. Pawła i Marcina z firmy HomeTek. Polecam z czystym sumieniem.

Załączam zdjęcia: rozdzielnica, panel, dodatkowy pilot na radiolinii, przycisk programowalny.

----------


## mcc

> No ja znam co najmniej jeden powód, żeby nie robić zbyt rozbudowanych instalacji "inteligentnych" na Satelu - jakakolwiek poważniejsza logika generuje tam koszmarny bałagan (zużycie wielu wejść/wyjść do realizacji pojedynczej funkcji). Zrobić się da (o ile nie będzie zbyt rozbudowane, bo do dyspozycji jest tylko 128 wejść i 128 wyjść), ale potem to "serwisować" to IMHO czysty koszmar. Im mniej faktycznej logiki w Satelu tym dla całego systemu zrdowiej, to w końcu ma być głównie alarm. Co wcale jednak nie znaczy, że niekórych funkcji nie warto tam właśnie wcisnąć.


Zgadzam sie z przedmowca - z tych samych powodow raczej unikam systemow inteligentnych w ktorych wszystkie funkcje trzeba samemu napisac od podszewki...

----------


## ravbc

hehe, no to tu się "trochę" różnimy. Co innego dziergać jakiekolwiek poważniejsze mechanizmy w Satelu, a co innego programować je w rozsądnych sterownikach. Jak se można na tym forum wygrzebać, ja mam instalację opartą o "zwykły" przemyslowy PLC i w sumie całkiem mi  z tym dobrze. Gdybym miał dość kasy kupiłbym jednak system gotowy, bo (wolnego) czasu zawsze przydało by się więcej. Tylko nie wiem czy wytrzymałbym obsługę przez typowego instalatora. Albo on mnie - ja raczej upierdliwy jestem...  :wink:

----------


## mcc

W domu to i ja sobie od czasu do czasu cos grzebne, zmienie, przeprogramuje. Ale nie wydaje mi sie, zeby to byl dobry pomysl u klientow.

----------


## palon

wypadałoby jeszcze dodać 
Fibaro (www.fibaro.com) - system oparty na łączności bezprzewodowej
Vision (www.visionsystem.pl) - polski system integrujący wiele technologii

Oba te systemy ostatnio dość mocno się reklamują. Inna sprawa, że na stronie fibaro wciaż braki. No i nie wiadomo do końca co ten system może robić. Za to vision wydaje się być dość rozbudowany. Miał ktoś może jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## dejna

> Dziewięć miesięcy po założeniu wątku melduję o zakończeniu budowy i uruchomieniu systemu Nexo. Za wcześnie jeszcze, żeby na głębokie analizy, ale kilkom uwagami mogę się z Wami podzielić.


Ta rozdzielnica, sama szafa elektryczna to musiała Cię kosztować z 10.000 PLN  :Smile:  A domek w twoim avatarze taki raczej skromny i finansowo i jak na wygospodarowanie takiej powierzchni na rozdzielnicę  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Ta rozdzielnica, sama szafa elektryczna to musiała Cię kosztować z 10.000 PLN  A domek w twoim avatarze taki raczej skromny i finansowo i jak na wygospodarowanie takiej powierzchni na rozdzielnicę


 Jakby się zdecydował na chińskie plc to mógłby zrobić sobie coś w tym stylu


Zaoszczędziłby i miejsce i pieniądze.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Jakby się zdecydował na chińskie plc to mógłby zrobić sobie coś w tym stylu
> ..............
> Zaoszczędziłby i miejsce i pieniądze.


Dendrytus - żal mi Ciebie, Twoje wypowiedzi, stwierdzenia, porównania w każdym dziale są po prostu żenujące - tu dałeś kolejny przykład.

Kolego dejna, na fotce rozdzielnica wygląda imponująco, jednak nie koniecznie kosztuje 10tys zł. Zamieszczona poniżej (jeszcze nie wykończona) 1950mm/950mm cena: 2300netto - więc nie jest tak źle. Zmieszczą się w niej oprócz aparatów elektrycznych i systemu IB - podzespoły LAN, monitoringu, podtrzymanie bateryjne i kilka innych pozycji.
pozdrawiam

----------


## dendrytus

> Zamieszczona poniżej (jeszcze nie wykończona) 1950mm/950mm cena: 2300netto -


A skąd kolega ma takie fajne rozdzielnie, praktycznie za darmo?

Ps.
A tak przy okazji, to płytę nexwella w tym systemie to ty uwaliłeś  czy była fabrycznie uwalona.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Ps.
> A tak przy okazji, to płytę nexwella w tym systemie to ty uwaliłeś  czy była fabrycznie uwalona.


Kolego  :wink:  po prostu zadziwiasz mnie, jak nie tymi drzwiami, to innymi wchodzisz, klapki na oczy i brniesz dalej w próbie ochrony własnego imienia, ale tak na prawdę pogrążasz się coraz bardziej. 
Niestety rozczaruję Cię, bo jeszcze "uwalonej" płyty głównej nexwella nie trafiłem, tym bardziej jej nie uszkodziłem, a skoro taką metodę "walki" przyjąłeś - powiedz dokładnie o jaki system chodzi, porobiłeś zdjęcia,prześlij je tutaj, po oględzinach można stwierdzić co za fachowiec miał z nią do czynienia, ale skoro wzięli Ciebie do poprawki..., to raczej nie działo się tam dobrze.

----------


## dendrytus

> Kolego  po prostu zadziwiasz mnie, jak nie tymi drzwiami, to innymi wchodzisz, klapki na oczy i brniesz dalej w próbie ochrony własnego imienia, ale tak na prawdę pogrążasz się coraz bardziej. 
> Niestety rozczaruję Cię, bo jeszcze "uwalonej" płyty głównej nexwella nie trafiłem, tym bardziej jej nie uszkodziłem, a skoro taką metodę "walki" przyjąłeś - powiedz dokładnie o jaki system chodzi, porobiłeś zdjęcia,prześlij je tutaj, po oględzinach można stwierdzić co za fachowiec miał z nią do czynienia, ale skoro wzięli Ciebie do poprawki..., to raczej nie działo się tam dobrze.


 Może powinieneś raczej  podać źródło tej fajnej rozdzielni, bo tego dotyczyło główne pytanie.
Chętnie się dowiem co to za rozdzielnia i gdzie można ją tak tanio kupić.

----------


## kasprzyk

Bardzo chętnie chciałem udzielić tej odpowiedzi, ale po Twoim poście:
_Ps.
A tak przy okazji, to płytę nexwella w tym systemie to ty uwaliłeś czy była fabrycznie uwalona._ 
zmieniłem zdanie, dlatego wyjaśnij co miałeś na myśli, przedstaw konkrety, bądź wycofaj się z tej wypowiedzi, bo jej forma pasuje do powiedzenia "tonący brzytwy się chwyta".


tylko dla czego miałbym to robić w stosunku do Twojej osoby, po tym stwierdzeniu:

----------


## dendrytus

> Bardzo chętnie chciałem udzielić tej odpowiedzi, ale po Twoim poście:
> _Ps.
> A tak przy okazji, to płytę nexwella w tym systemie to ty uwaliłeś czy była fabrycznie uwalona._ 
> zmieniłem zdanie, dlatego wyjaśnij co miałeś na myśli, przedstaw konkrety, bądź wycofaj się z tej wypowiedzi, bo jej forma pasuje do powiedzenia "tonący brzytwy się chwyta".


Czemu zaśmiecasz ten wątek? Naprawdę chcesz wojenki?
Zadaję proste pytanie.
Jedno zdanie, jedna linijka. Producent rozdzielni, typ i miejsce z którego pochodzi. Tylko tyle.
I tak w ogóle, to te dane są ważne również dla innych forumowiczów, gdyby były dla mnie byłyby na prv
ps.
Zajrzyj na forum, gdzie o tym pisałeś.

----------


## inwestoreq

Mam taki pomysł. Ustalmy wreszcie kim jest te dendrytus, jak ma na imię, nazwisko, gdzie mieszka, jakie ma wykształcenie, do jakich szkół chodził i co robi obecnie. Albo chociaż poprośmy administratora tego forum żeby skasował mu konto. To jest podły i chamski mitoman.
Kto jest za usunięciem dendrytusa z forum?

----------


## tabaluga39

http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie...43625&start=60
Ciekawa Lektura....

"
Witam,
otrzymałem właśnie pismo z kancelarii która reprezentuje Nexwell, w którym podtrzymują okrojenie systemu poniżej wartości faktur które mi wystawili i które opłaciłem w terminie (co prawda zwrócili mi czasowo po 2 latach kasę ponieważ system nie działał i nie mogli sobie z tym poradzić).

Z uwagi na fakt, że umowa nie zawiera klauzuli poufności (podobnie jak pisma które wysyłałem do Nexwell i otrzymywałem w odpowiedzi) zeskanuję komplet tych dokumentów i umieszczę na forum tak abyście wyrobili sobie zdanie na temat podejścia firmy nexwell do klienta.
Umieszczę również kilka maili od nexwell sprzed 3 lat w których instruują mnie odnośnie okablowania np. do paneli i ogrzewania a teraz się z tego wycofują chcąc okroić system do minimum np. wystawili fakturę za 5 paneli LCD a teraz twierdzą że skoro w załączniku do umowy były tylko 2 to 3 muszę oddać a oni wystawią za nie korektę. To jakieś żarty chyba :Smile: )

Przestrzegam.

Sprawa trafia do sądu.

Będę Was na bieżąco informował.

Pozdrawiam
Krzysztof Łukaszewski

502-500-512 
"

----------


## dendrytus

> Mam taki pomysł. Ustalmy wreszcie kim jest te dendrytus, jak ma na imię, nazwisko,


Proszę bardzo
Roman Tymon Bułkowski dla znajomych Buła.



> gdzie mieszka,


Warszawa.



> jakie ma wykształcenie, do jakich szkół chodził i


W zasadzie zaoczna podstawówka, ale byłem kucharzem w komandosach, a to już coś.



> co robi obecnie.


Szukam pracy
Można mnie często spotkać w restauracji Cristal w warszawie, gdzie mnie wszyscy znają.
Jestem posiadaczem prawie nowego poloneza.



> Albo chociaż poprośmy administratora tego forum żeby skasował mu konto. To jest podły i chamski mitoman.
> Kto jest za usunięciem dendrytusa z forum?


 Zorganizuj referendum, ale najpierw zgromadź 500 000 podpisów.
A może prościej opuść fora na których się udzielam? Jest jeszcze kilka na których mnie nie ma.
O ile pamiętam ten wątek nie jest dla ciebie.

----------


## dejna

Jestem za usunięciem dendrytusa z forum i skasowanie jego wszystkich postów. Już dawno to proponowałem i jakoś moderatorów nie widać. Zgłosiłem sprawę kolejny raz aby tego chama usunąć i jeśli trzeba zabanować całą klasę IP.
Już dosyć obrażania innych forumowiczów.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jestem za usunięciem dendrytusa z forum i skasowanie jego wszystkich postów. Już dawno to proponowałem i jakoś moderatorów nie widać. Zgłosiłem sprawę kolejny raz aby tego chama usunąć i jeśli trzeba zabanować całą klasę IP.


Może prościej wyłączyć internet w całym kraju.



> Już dosyć obrażania innych forumowiczów.


Obraziłem cię? To może opuść, to forum, bo i tak żadnego pożytku nikt tu z ciebie nie ma.
Jeśli chodzi o to zdjęcie 

to nawet nie wiedziałem, że jest twoje, wziąłem je z google
Kolega inwestoreq ma tak rozwiązane rozdzielnie w swoim ID



Mnie obraża wasze ciągłe wypisywanie nie na temat.
Ja nie bywam w tematach, w którym są opisane genialne rozwiązania ID na chińskich wynalazkach.
Zdaje się, że również i tobie pokazałem, że nie jest to wątek dla ciebie, ponieważ piszesz nie na temat. 
Ten jest o "*inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie*"

Wielokrotnie wykazywałem, że wasze wynalazki nie spełniają elementarnych wymagań dla ID. Ale w waszym przypadku to jak krew w piach.
W kółko przychodzicie z tym drogim, jak się okazuje, badziewiem.
Zrobiliście sobie domy na chińszczyźnie i chwała wam za to, ale popisujcie się w temacie o chińskich sterownikach
Specjalnie dla was założyłem temat o chińskich PLC, gdyż sami jak widać tego nie potraficie zrobić.

----------


## kasprzyk

Dendrytus piszesz od rzeczy, przeczysz sam sobie - może masz żółte papiery ? niech moderatorzy przypną Tobie kartkę, wtedy wszyscy zrozumieją, że nie można Twoich wypowiedzi traktować na poważnie. 

Link podany przez tabaluga39 jest kolejnym tego przykładem. Urządziłeś tam jazdy pod adresem tabaluga39 twierdząc:.... _Pytanie podstawowe brzmi:
Kto przy zdrowych zmysłach inwestuje w nowy, niesprawdzony system przy tej skali inwestycji i pieniądzach?
Trzeba było zainwestować w KNX/EIB._    ...
..._To chyba jest oczywiste. Wolałbyś sportowe BMW, Ferrari czy sportowego Ping Tonga z Gruzji_.....
...._A powód wyboru jest banalnie prosty: cena. Nie wybrałeś systemu ze względu na jego prestiż, możliwości, wygląd czy bezawaryjność, tylko ze względu na cenę_...

Teraz w poście nr.796  piszesz ..._Jakby się zdecydował na chińskie plc to mógłby zrobić sobie coś w tym stylu_.._.Zaoszczędziłby i miejsce i pieniądze...._
Człowieku odpocznij od komputera, bo główka szwankuje, dobrze Ci wszyscy radzą, ale ten post do Ciebie i tak trafi jak kula w płot.

----------


## dendrytus

> D
> Link podany przez tabaluga39 jest kolejnym tego przykładem. Urządziłeś tam jazdy pod adresem tabaluga39 twierdząc:.... _Pytanie podstawowe brzmi:
> Kto przy zdrowych zmysłach inwestuje w nowy, niesprawdzony system przy tej skali inwestycji i pieniądzach?
> Trzeba było zainwestować w KNX/EIB._    ...
> ..._To chyba jest oczywiste. Wolałbyś sportowe BMW, Ferrari czy sportowego Ping Tonga z Gruzji_.....
> ...._A powód wyboru jest banalnie prosty: cena. Nie wybrałeś systemu ze względu na jego prestiż, możliwości, wygląd czy bezawaryjność, tylko ze względu na cenę_...


Jak pokazało życie miałem rację.
Uważasz że rozsądnie zachował się "autor kłopotów" z nexwellem?
Masz szczęście, że nie trafiło to na ciebie jako instalatora.

Jaki to ma związek z rozdzielnią za 2300 netto i tematem "inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie", poza oczywiście faktem, że były problemy okresu dziecięcego.
Nadal chce ci się tracić czas na google i pyskówkę ze mną?

A wracając to merytoryki, to jak będzie z tą rozdzielnią.

PS
Napisałeś już (od momentu pochwalenia się rozdzielnią) 309 złów, użyłeś 2050 znaków.

PS2
Ja naprawdę chciałem się dowiedzieć jaki był finał tej historii, a sugerowanie że zrobiłem to na potrzeby tego forum i pyskówki jest po prostu żałosne.
Gdybym chciał to wykorzystać to dałbym link. Prawda?
I gdyby nie mój wpis to nigdy , nikt by się nie dowiedział co było przyczyną problemów.
I tak mała dygresja, wykasuj to durne zdanie na mój temat z postu o rozwiązaniu problemu, bo się nim trochę ośmieszasz.

I skoro wyjaśniliśmy sobie już pewne sprawy, to może zgodnie z wcześniejszą delaracją



> Bardzo chętnie chciałem udzielić tej odpowiedzi

----------


## dejna

> Dendrytus piszesz od rzeczy, przeczysz sam sobie - może masz żółte papiery ? niech moderatorzy przypną Tobie kartkę, wtedy wszyscy zrozumieją, że nie można Twoich wypowiedzi traktować na poważnie.


Do kogo się tu zgłasza troli forumowych? To jest człowiek niezrównoważony psychicznie. Przypadkiem trafiłem na awantury jakie wszczyna na innych forach. Robi dokładnie to samo co kiedyś nie wiem czy pamiętacie, niejaki "Ekspert" vel jacek.
Usuńcie go proszę niech idzie w diabły.
Kto jest tutaj odpowiedzialny za jakiekolwiek moderowanie? Napiszmy indywidualnie tylko do kogo to trafi?

----------


## dendrytus

> Do kogo się tu zgłasza troli forumowych?


A czy przypadkiem ty nie zaliczasz się do nich? W kółko piszesz nie na temat, o tym swoim drogim i niepraktycznym rozwiązaniu.
I żeby nie było, że bredzę
Temat o "*sterowanie radiowe* obwodami ogrodowymi 230V"



> Witam, przymierzam się do robót ogrodowych, brukowania, przebudowy tarasu i przy okazji chciałbym wpuścić w ziemię trochę kabli.
> ........................................ *Znalazłem kilka modeli*, ale większość na 12V, są takie moduły wtykane do kontaktu dość *poręczne i tanie (2 kanały-60zł*) ale czy jest sens to przerabiać do takich zastosowań? 
> Czy ktoś zna rozwiązanie sterowania radiowego dla 4 kanałów 230V *najlepiej w rozsądnej cenie?*


 A ty co zaproponowałeś?



> Wystarczy mieć *doprowadzony prąd gdzieć w ogrodzie*.
> Zrobić tam *rozdzielnię hermetyczną* czy to na słupku ogrodzenia czy na paliku.
> Wewnątrz *dać jeden PLC2011 i dowolny router z Allegro za około 100zł*. Router ustawić tak żeby przekazywał nasz domowy internet jako AP + WDS czyli żeby brał internet po wifi z naszej sieci wifi,


 Skomplikowane rozwiązanie za co najmniej  1100 zł. 
Przerobienie tych sterowników za 60 zł, zajmie może godzinę. Na wszelki wypadek można kupić dodatkowy zestaw na wypadek gdyby coś się popsuło.
Tak od siebie dorzucę, to na sterboxie będzie o połowę taniej. Jakby podciągnąć kabelek od centralki alarmowej również.

sterownik http://www.fif.com.pl/produkt/1260/1249
pilot http://www.fif.com.pl/produkt/1261/1262

http://allegro.pl/zdalne-sterowanie-...219310325.html

Zamiast sterbox-a internetowy sterownik internetowy za 270 zł
http://allegro.pl/sterownik-internet...205118789.html
Wymaga niestety trochę własnej pracy.


Osobiście radziłbym ci zakup sterbox-ów, a te chińskie plc zdemontuj i sprzedaj na allegro np po 700 zł, w ten sposób zwróci ci się też kasa za robociznę przy przekładce sterowników.

Sterbox ma możliwość wymiany informacji między sobą i możliwość włączania poprzez sms i mail.

Jeśli zamienisz chińszczyznę na sterboxa, *obiecuję uroczyście*, że również nabęd 3 sterboxy i razem pociągniemy temat o bardzo tanich inteligentnych domach na muratorze. 
Wchodzisz w to czy może nadal będziesz mi ubliżał od troli i "niezrównoważony psychicznie"
Propozycja dotyczy również nwestoreq i xtea



> To jest człowiek niezrównoważony psychicznie. Przypadkiem trafiłem na awantury jakie wszczyna na innych forach.


Przypadkiem to się wdeptuje w g*wno. Siedzisz na googlach i mnie szpiegujesz. A podobno to ja jestem psychiczny.

Zrobiłem i odkopałem ci tematy o chińskich PLC, będziesz tam mógł spokojnie się udzielać.
Ciekawe dlaczego nie ma w nich twoich świeżych wpisów. 
Na początek są dwa fajne zadania do wykonania, będziesz mógł się wykazać.
Zamiast tracić czas na googlach i wpisywanie "dendrytus", pisania postów o usunięcie mnie z forum, sugerowanie wykasowanie moich postów i to z tematów, w których nie masz kompletnie nic do powiedzenia ani do zaoferowania.
 Zająłbyś się czymś dużo ciekawszym co jednocześnie w jakikolwiek sposób pomogłoby innym forumowiczom stworzyć sterowanie domu takie jakie ty masz.
I co ciekawe jesteś ekspertem w porównaniu do mnie, jeśli chodzi o chińskie PLC.
Pochwal się doświadczeniami, pomysłami, problemami i sposobami w jakie je rozwiązałeś.
Masz dwa tematy specjalnie o tym. Nie odpowiada ci, że to ja założyłem, to załóż swój autorski.
Propozycja dotyczy również nwestoreq i xtea

Zamiast pisać petycje do tutejszych adminów, może walniesz schemacik swojej instalacji z opisem co masz i co będziesz miał, ale w dziale, który jest do tego przeznaczony.

Znowu czujesz się obrażony?

PS.
Tak pomyślałem, że jednak fajnie jest mieć fana/fanów i myśleć, że ktoś jeszcze o mnie myśli.
Przeraża mnie trochę myśl, że masz ołtarzyk ze świeczkami a na nim na tekturze falistej napisane markerem dendrytus albo masz laleczkę i wbijasz w nią szpilki.

----------


## tabaluga39

Wyrwijcie wreszcie tego chwasta. Dendrytusa znane IP z jakiego się łączył niedawno to 178.36.29.113
Wygląda mi to na Warszawę na dynamicznie nadawane ale można ustalić prawdopodobnie rejon. To się może okazać że jest to jedna z Warszawskich firm.
Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest usunąć dendrytusa z forum.

Host Name: 	178-36-29-113.adsl.inetia.pl
IP Address: 	178.36.29.113
Country: 	Poland poland
Country code: 	PL (POL)
Region: 	Mazowieckie
City: 	Warsaw
Postal code: 	
Calling code: 	+48
Longitude: 	21
Latitude: 	52.25

Nie wiem czy można ustalić dzielnicę przyznawania tego IP. Może ktoś wie jak to zrobić?

Po Longtitude - Lattitude to wskazuje na Nieporęt, Białołęka, Legionowo, Radzymin. Taki mniej więcej kwadrat ale czy to jest dokładne nie wiem. Pewnie się znajdzie ktoś kto ma jak to sprawdzić.

Zróbmy DENDRYTYZACJĘ !

----------


## dendrytus

> Wyrwijcie wreszcie tego chwasta.


Sprzedaż chińszczyzny wyraźnie spadła? Może czas obniżyć cenę do 400 zł?



> Dendrytusa znane IP z jakiego się łączył niedawno 
> ....................
> 
> Zróbmy DENDRYTYZACJĘ !


Jestem pod wrażeniem. Ale może zamiast tracić czas na podobne wyczyny rozwiążesz, najlepiej przy pomocy odpowiednich schematów z dobrym opisem, zadania w wątku
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-PLC-z-allegro.
Pokaż wszystkim, że oprócz kontaktronów na gumkę recepturkę umiesz jeszcze coś fajnego zrobić i pomóc forumowiczom.

PS.
Rozumiem kolegi frustrację i przepraszam za pominięcie.
Oczywistą oczywistością jest, że tematy 
Inteligentny dom szukam taniego PLC sterowanego przez internet ( http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...przez-internet )
i
Sterowanie domem przy użyciu chińskiego sterownika PLC z allegro (http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-PLC-z-allegro )

są również dla kolegi tabaluga39.

Serdecznie zapraszam

PS2.
Moim zdaniem powinieneś  się również pozbyć tej drogiej chińszczyzny i przejść na sterbox-a. Będzie lepiej i taniej.

Dodatkowo sterbox ma sterowanie SMS, emailem. Dużo ciekawszy interface, chodzi na androidzie więc telefonu nie musisz zmieniać.

----------


## Wakmen

> Wyrwijcie wreszcie tego chwasta. ... Zróbmy DENDRYTYZACJĘ !


I to piszę kulturalny człowiek? Wybaczcie ale nie widzę w tej i poprzednich grosza kultury.

Ode mnie 1: jeżeli chcesz wymagać czegoś od innych to najpierw zacznij od siebie - świeć przykładem.

Ode mnie 2: uważam, że nastały dziwne czasy - czasy ubliżania anonimowego przez osoby "nicnieznaczące". Rozumiem, że jest ciężko wyróżnić się z tłumu w sposób pozytywny więc może spróbować innych po obrażać, po ubliżać, wyzywać. Nie tędy droga. Szacunek ponad wszystko i dla wszystkich!!!

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Zamieszczona poniżej (jeszcze nie wykończona) 1950mm/950mm cena: 2300netto - więc nie jest tak źle. ...


Jako instalator również jestem zainteresowany takim cackiem w tak nieprzeciętnej cenie więc nie bądź chytrus i podaj link  :hug:

----------


## Wakmen

> ... znane IP z jakiego się łączył niedawno to ...


Mając takie dane nie potrafisz nawet ich wykorzystać a to świadczy, że powinieneś naprawdę stonować i ... troszeczkę wziąć się za coś bardziej kreatywnego ot chociażby co można wycisnąć z IP. Uwierz mi można naprawdę wiele i z tego względu loguje się tylko na zdalny serwer by pobrać pocztę i częściowo ... zmieniam IP. Oczywiście to wszystko w ramach nauki.

----------


## dendrytus

> troszeczkę wziąć się za coś bardziej kreatywnego ot chociażby co można wycisnąć z IP.


Może niech się lepiej weźmie za sterowanie domem przy pomocy chińskiego sterownika i rozwiązywaniem ciekawych zadań z tematów, które przygotowałem.

----------


## mycha.:)

Weszłam tutaj poczytać o tym systemie, bo z mężem byśmy chcieli taką instalację w nowym domu, a tu jakaś wojna.

Mnie też się nie podoba, jak piszecie o *dendrytusie* on o Was nie pisze , że jesteście chamami czy trollami. Jak dla mnie to Wy go obrażacie, znaczy się parę osób tutaj.

----------


## Elfir

Przypominam, że istnieje opcja ignorowania - jej włączenie usuwa z wątku wpisy niechcianej osoby, która kogoś irytuje.
I jest spokój. 

Forumowicze z misją nawracania na swój jedyny światopogląd, agresywne odpowiedzi i obraźliwe zaczepki zawsze będą powodować wojny i nie mam czasu szukać po postach w całym wątku "kto zaczął pierwszy". 
Dlatego kiedy ktoś was wkurza włączajcie sobie ignora i piszcie spokojnie dalej z tymi, którym chcecie odpowiadać.

----------


## dendrytus

> Weszłam tutaj poczytać o tym systemie, bo z mężem byśmy chcieli taką instalację w nowym domu, a tu jakaś wojna.


Żadna wojna. Bardziej to przypomina coś takiego.


Nie ukrywam, że widok z góry zapiera mi dech w piersi.


A wracając do tematu, to pokaz możliwości ID wykonanego na chińskich sterownikach







PS.
Zapomniałbym napisać, że nie jest to na chińskich PLC2011A0 ani na PLC2011B0

----------


## kasprzyk

> Jako instalator również jestem zainteresowany takim cackiem w tak nieprzeciętnej cenie więc nie bądź chytrus i podaj link


Witam  :smile: 
Producentem jest firma Kubiak http://firma-kubiak.pl/pl/  , seria Profit. Ostatnia obudowa była zamawiana kilka miesięcy temu (ta jest akurat IP54), ceny nie powinny drastycznie się zmienić, no chyba, że wszyscy się na nich rzucili  :wink: 

Wyceny robione są indywidualnie, dobieramy podstawową "skrzynię" z katalogu, ilość szyn TH - które de-fakto dowolnie możemy przekręcać w inne pozycje, maskownice i płyty montażowe, reszta pytań - najlepiej do producenta. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## homiq

Miałem małą przerwę w obecności na forum ale widzę, że nic się ostatnio nie zmieniło. Obawiam się, że te niepotrzebne dyskusje w stylu przekrzykujących się małolatów "a mój wuja to ma..." prowadzą do nieuniknionej degradacji tego wątku to rangi śmieciowej - nikt go nie będzie czytał bo to strata czasu.
Obrażacie siebie wzajemnie,  a w tle tak naprawdę obrażacie wszystkich czytelników swoim OT, który powinniście prowadzić prywatnie.

Dendrytus może i nie przebiera w słowach,  trudno też praktycznie ocenić jego profesjonalizm ale jedno jest pewne - w swoich wypowiedziach daje do zrozumienia, że instalacje elektryczne / IB powinny być porządnie zrobione i tu w pełni się z nim zgadzam, to jest bardzo ważne, bo jak widzę te chińskie chwasty (rozdzielenki) to jest tylko jedno wytłumaczenie - albo są tymczasowe na czas budowy, albo jeżeli ktoś ma tu być autorytetem z takimi obrazkami to lepiej niech przestanie szerzyć herezje bo nie ma pojęcia o IB i wprowadza zamieszanie, które u ciekawych tematu powodują poważne obawy.

Przechodząc do meritum, w moim mniemaniu najlepsze rozwiązania muszą być optymalne (tak jak ta szafa firmy Kubiak). My co prawda stosujemy szafy Schrack Technik -  głównie z powodu, że są rozsądne pod kątem jakość / cena / dostępność. Szafa powinna być z dużym zapasem ponieważ nie chodzi wyłącznie o możliwość upchania wszystkiego na listwy ale same połączenia powinny być przejrzyste i czytelne. Dodatkowo dochodzi kwestia minimalnej wentylacji, której wymagają praktycznie wszystkie urządzenia elektrotechniczne. Oczywiście bezdyskusyjnie sensowne jest sprowadzenie wszystkich urządzeń w jedno miejsce i zamknięcie ich w jednej (lub zespole) szaf. Alarm, telewizja, sieć lan, telefony, monitoring, splitery - tych instalacji na prawdę jest sporo i chcąc nie chcąc trzeba je gdzieś ulokować. Trafiam czasem na szafy lepsze tylko z nazwy a te faktycznie namacalnie lepsze moim zdaniem nie uzasadniają wystarczająco wzrostu kosztów do tak jak Dendrytus pisze okolic 10tyś zł.  Jeżeli chodzi o ceny to kompletna szafa (listwy, maskownice itd.) w naprawdę przyzwoitym wykonaniu kosztuje w przedziale 1,5 - 3tyś. Trzeba też pamiętać o tym, że szafy mają najróżniejsze rozmiary i możemy mieć szafy b. wysokie i wąskie albo niskie i szerokie. Jeszcze nie spotkałem budowy aby nie dało się takiej szafy swobodnie ulokować. Z doświadczenia tylko powiem, że najgorsze miejsce na rozdzielnicę to garderoba a najlepsze to garaż / pom. techniczne. Do tego dochodzi szafa 19" rack, jeżeli ktoś myśli o nagłośnieniu strefowym, media serwerze itp. 

Inną kwestią jest wyposażenie tej szafy od strony elektrotechnicznej / inteligentnej - to meritum tego wątku. Nie chcę tu pisać o naszym systemie żebyście nie odbierali tego jako reklamę ale chętnie odpowiem na nurtujące czytelników pytania z szeroko pojętego IB. Zależy mi na edukacji ludzi rozważających zakup systemu IB ponieważ w ostatnim czasie widzę naciągactwo, cwaniactwo i nieprofesjonalne podejście ze strony wielu firm. To godzi w cały aspekt Inteligentengo Domu, który w praktyce jest świetnym rozwiązaniem. Użytkowym, pomocnym i komfortowym. Byle był optymalny i dobrze zrobiony  :smile: 

Do Panów od sterowników PLC / Alarmów :
Ciekawią mnie wasze rozwiązania i przemyślenia. Macie czas, wiedzę której nie ma przeciętny czytelnik tego tematu. Dlatego proponuję abyście dyskutowali w wydzielonym wątku jeżeli chodzi o aspekty czysto techniczne. Tu udzielajcie się z zakresu praktycznego użycia, wasze scenariusze z pewnością będą ciekawe dla wszystkich. Na prawdę szanuję wasz wkład pracy w te rozwiązania ale to nie są gotowe systemy do zastosowania w każdym budynku.
Został poruszony temat, że takie rozwiązania istnieją i ich główną zaletą jest to, że są tańsze od systemów gotowych. Wszyscy już to wiedzą. 



pozdrawiam!

----------


## Wekto

kasprzyk, Homiq, dzieki wielkie za podanie namiaru na szafe.

----------


## palon

Szanowni panowie  :smile: 
wątek już długi i sporo się naczytałem żeby toto prześledzić, jednak mam wrażenie, że zszedł nieco z tematu. Szafy - piękna sprawa chociaż spodziewałem się tu znaleźć raczej zestawienie takich "gotowców" że tak powiem. Niestety nie jestem specjalistą i ani od central alarmowych ani PLC i nie wyobrażam sobie co też mógłbym osiągnąć za ich pomocą. W sumie to najbardziej podobałby mi się taki system, co to go ktoś inny instaluje a on grzecznie i bezawaryjnie działa, ładnie wygląda i generalnie uprzyjemnia życie. I w związku z tym pytanie - miał ktoś może styczność z Fibaro albo Vision? Może ktoś widział instalację albo chociaż wie do czego toto zdolne. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Michał IC

> Szanowni panowie 
> wątek już długi i sporo się naczytałem żeby toto prześledzić, jednak mam wrażenie, że zszedł nieco z tematu. Szafy - piękna sprawa chociaż spodziewałem się tu znaleźć raczej zestawienie takich "gotowców" że tak powiem. Niestety nie jestem specjalistą i ani od central alarmowych ani PLC i nie wyobrażam sobie co też mógłbym osiągnąć za ich pomocą. W sumie to najbardziej podobałby mi się taki system, co to go ktoś inny instaluje a on grzecznie i bezawaryjnie działa, ładnie wygląda i generalnie uprzyjemnia życie. I w związku z tym pytanie - miał ktoś może styczność z Fibaro albo Vision? Może ktoś widział instalację albo chociaż wie do czego toto zdolne. Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.


Witam,
Miałem osobiście styczność z Fibaro, ponieważ jestem certyfikowanym instalatorem m.in. systemu Fibaro. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc jeżeli mamy już istniejący budynek, w którym jest już instalacja elektryczna to Fibaro jest wyjściem jeżeli nie chcemy kłaść od nowa kabli. W przeciwnym wypadku raczej zastosowałbym system przewodowy - większa pewność transmisji, nikt nam nie zakłóci pracy naszego systemu zakłócaczem sygnału za 300 zł. Ponadto Fibaro jest młodym systemem i ma jeszcze trochę błędów. Najdroższym systemem jest KNX/EIB, ale to też zależy. Zdarzył się raz system KNX/EIB, który wyszedł taniej od homiqa biorąc pod uwagę całą funkcjonalność domu. Nie będę polecał konkretnego systemu. Przy funkcjonalnościach rozbudowanych warto się zastanowić nad "drogimi" systemami - większa pewność działania, więcej możliwości, nie boimy się, że za rok producent nam upadnie i zostaniemy bez ew. części zapasowych. System z podstawowym sterowaniem roletami, oświetleniem może być wykonany na tańszych rozwiązaniach. Zawsze jest coś za coś.

----------


## odaro

> Witam,
>  Najdroższym systemem jest KNX/EIB, ale to też zależy. Zdarzył się raz system KNX/EIB, który wyszedł taniej od homiqa biorąc pod uwagę całą funkcjonalność domu. Nie będę polecał konkretnego systemu. Przy funkcjonalnościach rozbudowanych warto się zastanowić nad "drogimi" systemami - większa pewność działania, więcej możliwości, nie boimy się, że za rok producent nam upadnie i zostaniemy bez ew. części zapasowych. System z podstawowym sterowaniem roletami, oświetleniem może być wykonany na tańszych rozwiązaniach. Zawsze jest coś za coś.


Jest tylko jedno ale KNX całkowicie uzależnia inwestora od osoby która posiada ETS.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jest tylko jedno ale KNX całkowicie uzależnia inwestora od osoby która posiada ETS.


 i który w wersji podstawowej kosztuje 100€ i w zasadzie obsłuży większość instalacji ID jakie powstaną na tym forum.
Tak samo piec Viessmanna uzależnia od serwisantów, a nowe samochody od serwisów fabrycznych

----------


## odaro

> i który w wersji podstawowej kosztuje 100€


A gdzie go można kupić?

----------


## dendrytus

> A gdzie go można kupić?


 Na  stronie organizacji konnex.
http://www.knx.org/pl/knx-tools/ets4/prices-ordering/
Wersja demo obsługuje 3 moduły i jest bezpłatna. Ale świetnie nadaje się do nauki.

----------


## dendrytus

Darmowa aplikacja do wizualizacji w KNX
http://www.ligo.tv/#home

----------


## odaro

> Na  stronie organizacji konnex.
> http://www.knx.org/pl/knx-tools/ets4/prices-ordering/
> Wersja demo obsługuje 3 moduły i jest bezpłatna. Ale świetnie nadaje się do nauki.


Czyli dalej inwestor jest zdany na łaskę niewielkiej grupy ludzi posiadających ETS.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czyli dalej inwestor jest zdany na łaskę niewielkiej grupy ludzi posiadających ETS.


 Mamy dziś  jakiś problem ze zrozumieniem przeczytanego tekstu?

Masz wersję ETS4 Demo(3 urządzenia), ETS4 lite (20 urządzeń, ale dowolna ilość obiektów) i ETS4 pro bez ograniczeń

O ile pamiętam posiadacze nowoczesnych samochodów zdani są na posiadaczy urządzeń diagnostycznych.
O ile pamiętam do komputera jest niezbędny system operacyjny i jakimś dziwnym trafem, ludzie wybierają płatnego windowsa, zamiast darmowego linuksa.

PS.
Budujesz dom, interesujesz się ID i wydanie 100€ jest nagle jakąś przeszkodą?
Zakład, że nie masz windowsa 7 Ultimate BOX?

PS2
Naprawdę uważasz, że 100€ przy budowie ID jest największym problemem?

----------


## ravbc

Na wstępnie przepraszam, za poniższy bardzo "niskopoziomowy" post, ale akurat mam chwilę na "rozważania akademickie" i tak mnie jakoś naszło.  :wink: 
Jak pewnie daje się na tym forum zauważyć, mnie EIB/KNX zniechęca. Ale naszło mnie ostatnio, co by było, gdyby se wymyślił kiedyś, że przygotuję instalację do "uinteligentnienia" i spróbuję użyć właśnie EIB. Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, żeby "głupi" pstryczek w ścianie potrafił przez EIB zapalić światło, potrzebne są trzy rzeczy:
1) przy klawiszu potrzebny jest kawałek elektroniki, która wyśle na magistralę EIB odpowiednie polecenie (czyli przetłumaczy naciśnięcie klawisza na rozkaz EIB)
2) przy lampce potrzeby jest inny kawałek elektroniki, który ów rozkaz z magistrali odbierze i na niego odpowiednio zareaguje (zapali tą lampkę).
3) no i potrzebna jest jeszcze sama magistrala EIB/KNX łacząca oba powyższe
To teraz (lekko złośliwe) pytanie: ile musiałbym zapłacić za najtańszy element realizujący punkt 1 (może być cały klawisz "systemowy", ale styknie mi też "interfejs" motowany w puszce dla typowych włączników). Żeby nie było zbyt złośliwie, to interesuje mnie cena takiego cuda obsługująca 2 lub nawet 4 włączniki (wiem, że najdroższe są zawsze pojedyncze punkty). Rozumiem też, że systemowe włączniki umieją pokazać jakieś tam inne bajerki (temperatury i inne duperele), ale to uznaję za mocno zbędne. Krótko mówiąc: gdybym chciał jak najniższym kosztem "zautomatyzować" sobie kilka punktów, to z jaką kwotą musże się liczyć (pomijamy jakieś tam systemowe zasilacze, czy co to tam jeszcze trzeba założyć w ilości sztuk jeden na większą instalację)?

PS. To już mocno off-topic, ale nie mogę sie powstrzymać - przeczytałem stopkę dendrytusa:



> 30 marca obchodzimy 323 rocznicę śmierci Kazimierza Łyszczyńskiego - pierwszego polskiego ateisty, którego skazano na śmierć przez ścięcie, za głoszone poglądy.
> 30 marca 1689 na Rynku Starego Miasta w Warszawie, kat ściął Łyszczyńskiemu głowę.


IMHO ten pan zasłużył na nagrodę Darwina. Dać się zabić za ateizm...

----------


## dendrytus

To co chcesz uzyskać, to żadna automatyka i nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie będzie się bawił w podobne rozwiązania.
Gdzie widzisz automatykę? Czy znasz znaczenie słowa automatyka? Co automatycznego jest w kliknięciu w przycisk na ścianie?
A ile kosztuje w normalnej instalacji zasunięcie rolet jak wchodzimy do łazienki i zapalamy światło? Oczywiście rolety nie opuszczą się jeśli na zewnątrz jest jasno.
Ile w normalnej instalacji kosztuje zapalenie się kontrolki na domofonie, informującej, że rygiel z pamięcią jest w stanie "otwarty".
Ile kosztuje funkcja zapalenie światła w kuchni i otwarcie furtki przy pomocy tego samego klawisza( w zależności od sposobu w jaki go użyjemy), bo akurat po 2 miesiącach od wprowadzenia okazało się, że przydałaby się taka funkcja?

Twoje pytania pokazuję, że kompletni nie rozumiesz czym jest inteligentny dom i w jakim celu się go buduje. Tymi pytaniami pokazałeś tylko, że twoja wiedza jest na poziomie kolesi montujących chińskie PLC, które podłączają do bramy i szpanują, że mogą ją otwierać przez komórkę.

Ale ok.
Ceny
8 wejść binarnych -233 zł. (dzięki temu możesz użyć zwykłych pstryczków za 4 zł)
4 wyjścia 10 A - 307 zł
Wszystko montujesz w rozdzielni i potrzebujesz 1m kabelka KNX
Jeśli chcesz sterować jednym punktem to masz 540 zł/ punkt, jeśli 4 to wychodzi 135 zł. W przypadku 8 musiałbyś zastosować sterownik 8wy kosztujący 368 zł i wtedy na punkt wychodzi ci 75 zł. Za tę cenę każdy z pstryczków może realizować 3 funkcje.
Po dodaniu interface do satela, każda czujka pir od alarmu może sterować dowolną lampą w domu. A dowolny przycisk może uzyskać dodatkową funkcję PANIC i wezwać ochronę przy pomocy cichego alarmu.
Całość zaprogramujesz za darmo w ETS4 demo.
Można też zrobić funkcję PANIC która zapali całe oświetlenie w domu. 
Oczywiście uzyskujemy też funkcję wyłącz wszystko.

Porównywanie przycisków KNX do zwykłych to jak porównanie Audi S8 z trabantem limousine. Oba samochody to limuzyny.




> PS. To już mocno off-topic, ale nie mogę sie powstrzymać - przeczytałem stopkę dendrytusa:
> 
> IMHO ten pan zasłużył na nagrodę Darwina. Dać się zabić za ateizm...


A ty właśnie pokazałeś, że jesteś TCH. Oczywiście lepiej jest się dać zabić w imię urojonego boga i taka śmierć nie zasługuje na nagrodę Darwina
Łyszczyński przerastał intelektualnie nas obu razem wziętych. I miał jaja żeby oddać życie za poglądy.
Zanim go ścięto wyrwano mu język, wycięto usta i spalono rękę. Na żywca, bo obraził urojenia oprawców.

Na drugi raz zanim napiszesz podobne kretynizmy przeczytaj o kim piszesz, TCH.
Podobno jestem chamem, ale twoje chamstwo przebiło moje. Ten tekst o nagrodzie Darwina napisałeś w rocznicę jego śmierci, a zdaje się, że jesteś wierzący.

PS.
Darwin był ateistą.

----------


## P O P O

Witam na forum o programowaniu podałem ostatnio namiary na chińskiego producenta, który otworzył oddział w Polsce.
http://www.hdlchina.com/Products_list.asp?Did=12 
http://www.hdl-polska.com.pl
http://www.hdl-polska.com.pl/cennik/panele_sterujace 
Nawet niemiecka firma preussen 
http://www.preussen-automation.eu/index.php?cID=402 
sprzedaje chińskiego HDL pod swoją marką preussen (najlepsze jest to, że reklamują się made in Germany) oraz też wykorzystuje SMART BUS jako swój Tutaj mamy ceny preussena w Polsce i za granicą
http://www.e-knx.pl/sklep/pl/6_preussen-automation
http://www.prolighting.de/Lichtsteue...ving_c1112.htm

Robią cześć urządzeń w systemie KNX (aktory, komunikację, przyciski itd) ale ma też swój system o wiele bardziej złożony system SMART-BUS ze sterowaniem audio, panelami i innymi badziewami). Najlepszy jest panel 24 programowalny za 688zł. Tutaj mamy także nowy projekt paneli sterujących:
http://vk.com/smartbus

Maja też połączenie do systemu KNX. Jeżeli chodzi o produkty zgodne do KNX to pewnie wszystko jest w porządku. Dodatkowo można kupić oprogramowanie do ich SMURT-BUSA oraz Iridium na PDA
http://www.iridiummobile.net/HDL-smart-bus

Ten ich własny system jest widzę rozwijany bo poszedł do USA (chyba z jakimiś komplikacjami odnośnie praw autorskich)
http://www.smarthomebus.com/ 
http://www.smart-hdl.com/difference-...ation4-g4.html 

Znalazłem ich na stronie producentów KNX 
http://www.knx.org/knx/knx-devices/
a przy okazji wyszło że robią własny sytem SmartBUS i teraz jego ulepszenie G4

----------


## kasprzyk

> ....... Ale naszło mnie ostatnio, co by było, gdyby se wymyślił kiedyś, że przygotuję instalację do "uinteligentnienia" i spróbuję użyć właśnie EIB. ...........


Witam 

Planując budowę domu, remont, modernizację pod kątem IB, trzeba dobrze przemyśleć, co tak na prawdę docelowo chcielibyśmy sterować tym systemem, jakie udogodnienia, funkcje, możliwości ma on zapewnić. 
Jeżeli w tej chwili, nie ma się pewności, czy system taki w ogóle zostanie zamontowany przy wykończeniach, czy z góry jest zaplanowany zakup osprzętu za kilka lat, najpewniejszym i uniwersalnym rozwiązaniem to przygotowanie instalacji scentralizowanej - czyli prowadzenie przewodów do jednej bądź dwóch rozdzielni - w zależności od gabarytów mieszkania/domu. Instalacja scentralizowana z wielu powodów góruje nad rozproszoną, jedynym minusem są metry poprowadzonych przewodów, jednak zawsze ten system procentuje, a poniesione koszty na pewno zaowocują w rozwiązywaniu problemów, które możemy napotkać w czasie budowy/ wykańczania.
Możliwości tak wykonanej instalacji są bardzo duże, jeżeli z jakiś powodów, okazało się, że musimy zrezygnować z gotowego systemu IB, zawsze instalator może wykonać tradycyjną "elektrykę", nie bez znaczenia są także długości przewodów magistralnych, które w takim przypadku ulegają znacznemu skróceniu. 
Rozmawiając z klientem, zawsze sugeruję przygotowanie najbardziej funkcjonalnych rozwiązań, które ułatwiają, ulepszają komfort użytkowania mieszkania, dlatego warto pomyśleć o przygotowaniu infrastruktury przewodowej w taki sposób, żeby połączyć razem kilka podstawowych systemów którymi będzie sterował IB, np: alarm, oświetlenie, gniazda funkcyjne 230V (np. zewnętrzne), rolety zewnętrzne, ogrzewanie - indywidualna regulacja w wydzielonych strefach/pokojach, sterowanie bramami zewnętrznymi/wjazdowymi/furtką. 
Przygotowując odpowiednio instalację, nie będzie kłopotu z dowolnym jej skonfigurowaniem, a obsługa systemu IB sprowadzi się do kilku prostych czynności i tak np. wprowadzenie kodu który załączy system, oprócz typowej funkcji alarmu spowoduje start innych procedur: powyłącza oświetlenie w całym mieszkaniu, pozamyka rolety, wyłączy pracę niepotrzebnych urządzeń w czasie nieobecności np. pompka cyrkulacyjna, rekuperacja, przełączy urządzenia grzewcze w tryb ekonomiczny, uruchomi symulację obecności lokatorów po zmroku itd.
Decydując się na zlecenie prac instalatorskich, nie można wspomnianych instalacji rozbijać na kilku wykonawców, może się zdarzyć sytuacja, że w przypadku kwestii spornych, trudno będzie udowodnić komuś winę. To tak pokrótce  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ravbc

> To co chcesz uzyskać, to żadna automatyka i nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie będzie się bawił w podobne rozwiązania.


Ja wiem co to jest automatyka. I wiem że można wydusić z tych "pstryczków" więcej niż proste on/off. Ale to według mnie w żaden sposób nie wpływa na cenę. No w każdym razie nie liniowo, bo rozumiem też, że do pewnych wyjątkowo wymyślnych zastosowań (jak ściemniacze) może być potrzebny moduł umiejący robić coś więcej niż proste on/off.




> Twoje pytania pokazuję, że kompletni nie rozumiesz czym jest inteligentny dom i w jakim celu się go buduje. Tymi pytaniami pokazałeś tylko, że twoja wiedza jest na poziomie kolesi montujących chińskie PLC, które podłączają do bramy i szpanują, że mogą ją otwierać przez komórkę.


Mógłbym napisać, że Twoje odpowiedzi pokazują za to, że jesteś zbyt zapatrzony w jeden punkt, by zobaczyć cały horyzont wokół siebie. Tak się pechowo składa, że każda, nawet najbardziej rozbudowana instalacja, składa się z małych elementów. Co więcej śmiem twierdzić, że spora większość tych elementów realizuje jedynie funkcjonalność on/off, tyle że ta funkcjonalność wywoływana jest róznymi "bodźcami". Nie zmienia to jednak faktu, że aby móc cokolwiek osiągnąć, to te najbardziej podstawowe funkcje trzeba uczynić dostępnymi dla całego systemu (no zainstalować  ten modulik, o który pytałem).




> Ale ok.
> Ceny
> 8 wejść binarnych -233 zł. (dzięki temu możesz użyć zwykłych pstryczków za 4 zł)
> 4 wyjścia 10 A - 307 zł


No i dzięki Ci za to. Szkoda, że przed tą prostą odpowiedzią musiałeś wrzucić trdycyjną swoją porcję indoktrynacji...
W każdym razie z tego wychodzi, że KNX może być stosunkowo niedrogim systemem (w podstawowym zakresie). Oczywiście co bardziej "marketingowe" bajery będą pewnie znacznie cenę podbijać, ale mając system ustandaryzowany można za to korzystać z konkurencji między producentami, więc tak czy owak najgorzej nie będzie.

Można by więc stwierdzić, że warto zawsze robić instalację centralizowaną (w formie gwiazdy), by móc w dowolnym momencie "życia budynku" automatykę "dołożyć". Niestety dla choć o drobinę większych domków, taka instalacja dość istotnie komplikuje życie elektrykowi, a to oznacza najprawdopodbniej drastyczną podwyżkę kosztu jej uruchomienia. A szkoda, bo faktycznie daje wtedy bardzo duże możliwości. W takim wypadku lepiej jednak od razu zdecydować się przynajmniej na podstawowy zakres "automatyzacji", bo koszt będzie w sumie niewiele większy.




> Porównywanie przycisków KNX do zwykłych to jak porównanie Audi S8 z trabantem limousine. Oba samochody to limuzyny.


Strasznie lubisz porównania motoryzacyjne. Tylko, że ja nigdy nie widziałem trabanta limousine ani Audi S8. I coś mi mówi, że żadnego bym nie chciał - wiem: dziwny jestem - ale według mnie najlepszym samochodem jest auto z szoferem, podwożące na najbliższe lotnisko - tylko na to mnie na razie nie stać  :razz: 
W każdym razie to, że przyciski KNX mogą robić jakieś tam cuda, to jest pewnie prawda. I pewnie czasami te cuda mają jakieś tam uzasadnienie. Tylko że w 95% przypadków to są jednak wodotryski, które mnie jakoś nie bawią.




> A ty właśnie pokazałeś, że jesteś TCH. Oczywiście lepiej jest się dać zabić w imię urojonego boga i taka śmierć nie zasługuje na nagrodę Darwina


Mniej więcej takiej odpowiedzi się spodziewałem. Stajesz się coraz bardziej przewidywalny. Ale może to i dobrze.  :wink: 
A co do Łyszczyńskiego - pewnie jak piszesz "miał jaja", tyle że głupi był przy tym. Niestety wyska inteligencja nie wyklucza głupoty. Oczywiście miał też pecha, bo wokół siebie miał znacznie większe stado, jeszcze większych debili. Ale tym bardziej mógł przewidzieć efekty upublicznienia swoich poglądów.




> Podobno jestem chamem, ale twoje chamstwo przebiło moje. Ten tekst o nagrodzie Darwina napisałeś w rocznicę jego śmierci, a zdaje się, że jesteś wierzący.


Nagroda Darwina przyznawana jest za "najgłupszą śmierć". Możesz się ze mną nie zgadzać, ale dla mnie dać się zabić w imię niewiary w istnienie boga (jakiegokolwiek) jest przykładem głupoty. Wierząc że życie które wiedziesz na ziemi jest "pierwszym i ostatnim", pozwolić je sobie dobrowolnie (i drastycznie) skrócić, mimo wystarczającej inteligencji by przewidzieć taki bieg wypadków? Jak wierzący dają się zabić, to liczą na coś "potem", a na co liczy ateista? No ale starczy tych dygresji, bo to już baaardzo nie na temat.

PS. Niejaki Albert E. powiedział kiedyś:



> Tylko dwie rzeczy są nieskończone: wszechświat oraz ludzka głupota, choć nie jestem pewien co do tej pierwszej.


PPS. Co to jest według Ciebie TCH, bo wujek google nie wie...

----------


## dendrytus

> Można by więc stwierdzić, że warto zawsze robić instalację centralizowaną (w formie gwiazdy), by móc w dowolnym momencie "życia budynku" automatykę "dołożyć". Niestety dla choć o drobinę większych domków, taka instalacja dość istotnie komplikuje życie elektrykowi, a to oznacza najprawdopodbniej drastyczną podwyżkę kosztu jej uruchomienia. A szkoda, bo faktycznie daje wtedy bardzo duże możliwości. W takim wypadku lepiej jednak od razu zdecydować się przynajmniej na podstawowy zakres "automatyzacji", bo koszt będzie w sumie niewiele większy.


Nie za bardzo wiem o czym piszesz. Elektryk ma problem? Instalację kładzie się prościej niż w przypadku zwykłych instalacji. 
Przewód ciągnie "punkt" - rozdzielnia. Nie musi myśleć o schodowych, krzyżowych itp.
Problem to integrator/programista.
Podstawowy zakres automatyzacji? A co to w ogóle znaczy?



> Tylko że w 95% przypadków to są jednak wodotryski, które mnie jakoś nie bawią.


Dlaczego więc zabierasz głos w dyskusji o rzeczach które cię nie bawią?



> PPS. Co to jest według Ciebie TCH, bo wujek google nie wie...


Wójek google wie, tylko musisz to prawidłowo napisać.

----------


## ravbc

> Nie za bardzo wiem o czym piszesz. Elektryk ma problem? Instalację kładzie się prościej niż w przypadku zwykłych instalacji. 
> Przewód ciągnie "punkt" - rozdzielnia. Nie musi myśleć o schodowych, krzyżowych itp.
> Problem to integrator/programista.


Jak zwał tak zwał. Kiedy w jednym miejscu zbiega się kilkadziesiąt, albo i kilkaset przewodów, to już sama ich organizacja przestrzenna jest problematyczna. Tego problemu w tzw. "tradycyjnych" instalacjach praktycznie nie ma.




> Podstawowy zakres automatyzacji? A co to w ogóle znaczy?


Dla mnie to są te pierdółki, które realnie upraszczają życie, nie generując przy okazji koszmarnych kosztów. Ot choćby automatyzacja świateł (nie koniecznie sceny świetlne, bo to też marketing) - włączanie jak ciemno, wyłączanie przy wyjściu (razem z innymi "niepotrzebnymi" urządzeniami), zamknięcie rolet po zmroku (i zapalenie oświetlenia przed domem), czy oświetlenie podjazdu (w nocy) po otwarciu bramy wjazdowej (z pilota). Takie tam duperelki. Większość da się osiągnąć systemem "niezintegrowanym", tyle że drożej i trudniej, więc po co?
Natomiast interfejs w telefonie (nie tylko tych chińskich PLC) uważam za bezsensowny w sumie gadżet, potencjalnie użyteczny może raz na rok. Podobnie jak bajeranckie ekrany na ścianach pokazujące zwykle temperaturę z braku lepszych pomysłów. Żeby nie było: wszystkie te dodatkowe bajery mogą być czasami przydatne, ale w ich przypadku cena jaką trzeba zapłacić za tą sporadyczną przydatność jest dla mnie (w rozwiązaniach gotowych) zdecydowanie za duża. Automatyka jest przede wszystkim po to, żebym pewnych rzeczy nie musiał robić sam, a nawet bym nie musiał o nich wiedzieć i pamiętać. Dlatego te ekrany są w większości zbędne, bo ja po prostu nie chcę wiedzieć co to właściwie robi, byle by mi było z tym dobrze.




> Dlaczego więc zabierasz głos w dyskusji o rzeczach które cię nie bawią?


Bo Ty mnie (czasami) bawisz.  :razz:

----------


## todaks

> http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie...43625&start=60
> Ciekawa Lektura....
> 
> "




Z mojego doświadczenia mogę powiedzieć  że system pracuje stabilnie . Dwa systemy zamontowane - jeden mniejszy , drugi bardziej rozbudowany. Dwa panele LCD, klawiatura strefowa , 110 linii alarmowych , videodomofon , karty CCTV, wyjścia sterujące. Wszystko działa bez zarzutu. Najważniejsze to sprawdzić przed montażem czy możliwości systemu są w stanie ogarnąć życzenia klienta. Nexwell to nie jest duzy system. Przeznaczony jest do budynków jednorodzinnych , jest ograniczony ilością logik . Jeżeli wymagania są duże trzeba pomyśleć o innym systemie.

----------


## abigabi

Witam !!
Zadałem sobie trud przeczytania wszystkich zapisów na tym forum i mogę powiedzieć, że odczucie jest takie jak po wysłuchaniu posiedzenia sejmu. A przecież temat jest prosty … „inteligentny dom  w dobrej cenie”
Czy „ inteligentny dom może być w dobrej cenie” ???? – i tak i nie,   wszystko zależy od tego co mamy na myśli mówiąc inteligentny dom.  Jeśli mówimy o  przydatnych funkcjach, które ułatwiają życie domownikom, takich jak złożone sterowanie oświetleniem, żaluzjami, podlewaniem ogrodu, automatycznym wyłączaniem zbędnego w danej chwili zasilania i temu podobne funkcje  to tak !!! przy obecnym poziomie techniki  taki system może i powinien być tani.  Jednak bez względu na to czy sterujemy zegarem, pilotem, przez Internet czy za pomocą telefonu lub ekranu dotykowego,  – taki system nigdy nie będzie „INTELIGENTNY” bez względu na system jaki użyjemy do realizacji tych funkcji.  Oczywiście mogą pojawić się symptomy inteligencji, ale będzie to IQ na poziomie żelazka lub czajnika elektrycznego i to bez względu na zaklęcia producentów i instalatorów.
 Do inteligencji potrzebne są złożone algorytmy, które taki system realizuje. Niema tu znaczenia czy system posiada ekran dotykowy, czy odczytamy temperaturę panującą w kuchni, na ekranie telefonu komórkowego (najlepiej będąc nad morzem), tak naprawdę im system bardziej „inteligentny” tym mniej zaprząta naszą uwagę „działając w tle” reszta to bajery, które prędzej lub później znudzą się inwestorom. 
Czy instalacje w systemie KNX lub LCN są inteligentne ???  -  czasami. Sam fakt użycia elementów danego systemu nie czyni instalacji „inteligentną”. Można zbudować prosty system z ekranem dotykowym i bajeranckimi przyciskami, który będzie sterował oświetleniem, ogrzewaniem (a właściwie temperaturą) z graficznym odwzorowaniem punktów świetlnych na ekranie dotykowym i taki system nigdy nie będzie inteligentny. Nadal będzie to system automatyki domowej zbudowany na elementach np. KNX.
Czy „ inteligentny dom”   może być tani ???  -  nie, nie może i nie powinien.  Pomijam fakt, że taką w pełni inteligentną instalację jest w stanie zaprojektować i wykonać kilka osób w Polsce, pomijam fakt, że elementy systemu są drogie – ekran dotykowy to około 10000 złotych, program do konfiguracji systemu to ponad 3000 złotych,  taki system nie może być tani ponieważ, jako produkt skierowany jest do ludzi posiadających odpowiednie zasoby finansowe, którzy inwestując w taką instalację chcą mieć poczucie LUKSUSU. (proponuję lekturę „psychologii sprzedaży”)
 My rozmawiamy na forum o tym jak zmieszać wodę z barwnikiem i ekstraktem zapachowym żeby otrzymać markowe perfumy. Do tego zadajemy przewrotne pytanie „czy markowe perfumy mogą być tanie ???) odpowiedzi są mniej więcej takie, że jeśli damy pozłacaną nakrętkę  na zwykłą butelkę perfum, to możemy ją nazwać „DIOR”
Jak sobie to ustaliliśmy, to teraz się potargujmy !!!
Ile może, powinien kosztować system automatyki domowej realizujący najbardziej złożone funkcje sterowania ??? 
Pozdrawiam, do następnego razu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Pomijam fakt, że taką w pełni inteligentną instalację jest w stanie *zaprojektować i wykonać kilka osób w Polsce*, pomijam fakt, że elementy systemu są drogie – *ekran dotykowy to około 10000 złotyc*h, program do konfiguracji systemu to *ponad 3000 złotych*,


Gratuluję braku wiedzy.



> taki system nie może być tani ponieważ, jako produkt skierowany jest do ludzi posiadających odpowiednie zasoby finansowe, którzy inwestując w taką instalację chcą mieć poczucie LUKSUSU. (proponuję lekturę „psychologii sprzedaży”)


BZDURA.
Systemy takie są drogie, bo cenę wyznacza KNX, który jest najdroższy. Czy KNX jest drogi? A Czy nowe Audi jest drogie?
KNX jest budowany, projektowany w bogatej części europy i na tamte rynki. Tam już takim luksusem nie jest.
Ekran za 10 000 zł? To tylko 2200 €.
Dlaczego samochody mają żywotność 10 lat? Bo tyle są używane w krajach, w których są projektowane i budowane. Nikogo nie obchodzi co się z 15 letnim samochodem dzieje na wschód od odry. I tak samo jest z ID.
W Polsce z ID jest problem, bo samochód można kupić używany, a ID trzeba kupić nowe, bo nie ma używanych 15 letnich.

----------


## abigabi

to wszystko to prawda drogi dendrytusie, tylko co z tego wynika ??? Czy proponujesz zbiorową emigrację do krajów "na zachód od odry" ??? A może podniesienie zarobków naszych obywateli ???. Pisząc o KNX użyłem go jako przykładu systemu, który umożliwia wykonanie takiej instalacji i faktu, że nawet korzystając z tak drogich systemów (jak sam twierdzisz) można wykonać instalacją małointeligentną  ... i tylko tyle.
Swoją drogą dziwię sie Twojej postawie, bo z wieloma  uwagami zamieszczanymi na forach w pełni sie zgadzam i tak sobie myślę, że szkoda marnować czas na wzajemne złośliwości a lepiej pogadać merytorycznie.  Idąc tym przyjaznym tropem nie gratuluję koledze  CZYTANIA BEZ ZROZUMIENIEM TEKSTU, tylko zwyczajnie POZDRAWIAM !!!

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy proponujesz zbiorową emigrację do krajów "na zachód od odry" ??? A może podniesienie zarobków naszych obywateli ???.


Może ty coś zaproponuj w tej kwestii.



> Pisząc o KNX użyłem go jako przykładu systemu, który umożliwia wykonanie takiej instalacji i faktu, że nawet korzystając z tak drogich systemów (jak sam twierdzisz) *można wykonać instalacją małointeligentną  ... i tylko tyle*.


Inteligentne instalacje nie służą do grania w szachy z arcymistrzami. Są zaawansowanymi systemami sterowania.  A ponieważ zwykły dom przy nich to warzywo, nazywają się inteligentnymi.

----------


## abigabi

TAK, ale mam trochę inną definicję "inteligentnego domu", problem w tym zaawansowaniu. Dla mnie jest to taki system w którym działanie danej funkcji uwzględnia więcej niż jeden paramert np. otwarcie żaluzji okiennej - jeśli na zewnątrz świeci słońce, jeśli włączonu jest piec, - jeśli słońce świeci od strony sterowanej żaluzji. Problem w tym, że istnieje wiele rozwiązań, które nie zasługują na miano inteligentnych a są zwykłą, czasami dość prymitywną  automatyką domową, którą zwykle można zrealizować o wiele tańszymi sposobami. Ważne jest określenie momentu od którego można mówić, że dom jest inteligentny.
Przyznasz, że jest to podstawa sprawa.
Określenie "zaawansowane systemy sterowania" jest mało precyzyjne. 

idę spać - pozdrawiam.

----------


## witu102

a czy to nie jest aby dzielenie włosa na czworo? podobnie jak z samochodem sportowym, kiedy tak można nazwać pojazd? czy to mazda mx-2 już jest? suzuki swift sport (ma to w nazwie) a może dopiero lamborghini murcielago...przepaść między tymi autami zarówno cenowa jak i jakościowa jest zdecydowanie większa niż pomiędzy zwykłą instalacją za 30zł/pkt a systemem za 200 tys zł z touchscreenem w każdym pomieszczeniu łącznie z WC i garderobą

----------


## dendrytus

@abigabi
Oczywiście. Dlatego dla mnie nawet fibro składające się z kilku sterowników oświetlenia(to akurat najczęściej montowany moduł)  i centralki za 2000 zł nie jest ID. Nie spełnia nawet elementarnych założeń definicji ID.
O chińskich wynalazkach niewspominań, bo nie ma o czym mówić.



> .przepaść między tymi autami zarówno  cenowa jak i jakościowa jest zdecydowanie większa niż pomiędzy zwykłą  instalacją za 30zł/pkt a systemem za 200 tys zł z touchscreenem w każdym  pomieszczeniu łącznie z WC i garderobą


 Po prostu nie masz bladego pojęcia o czym piszesz.

----------


## abigabi

Zapytam inaczej, od którego momentu, jakich unikalnych funkcji można powiedzieć, że dom czy też instalacja jest „inteligentna” ???
Dam przykład: sterowanie oświetleniem – Firma F&F produkuje moduły oświetlenia, które załączają oświetlenie impulsem, który może pochodzić od przycisku dzwonkowego, a  przy integracji z centralą INTEGRA, może być sterowane pilotem, manipulatorem sensorycznym, czasowo w powiązaniu z wywołanym alarmem czy symulacją obecności. Dodatkowo mamy możliwość ściemniania i tworzenia scen świetlnych.
Z drugiej strony dokładnie te same funkcje można uzyskać stosując specjalizowane moduły np. KNX, LCN, lub każde inne. Różnice są zasadniczo dwie, - cena uzyskania danej funkcji i potencjalna (trudne słowo) możliwość użycia ekranów dotykowych.
Moje pytanie jest jak najbardziej uzasadnione, czy o „inteligencji” rozwiązania decydują uzyskane funkcje czy inne czynniki, jeśli tak to jakie. ????
Jeśli okaże się, że liczą się funkcje, to wtedy można porównać, który system jest lepszy lub tańszy, inaczej mówiąc jak korzystać i nie przepłacać.  Bez takiego ustalenia każdy ględzi o jakimś rozwiązaniu, które być może jest nieporównywalne.
W przeciwnym razie porównujemy (jak lubisz) Trabanta z Ferrari i mówimy, że Ferrari jest lepsze i tak przez 43 strony blogu.
Pozdrawiam !!!

----------


## dendrytus

> Zapytam inaczej, od którego momentu, jakich unikalnych funkcji można powiedzieć, że dom czy też instalacja jest „inteligentna” ???
> Dam przykład: sterowanie oświetleniem – Firma F&F produkuje moduły oświetlenia, które załączają oświetlenie impulsem, który może pochodzić od przycisku dzwonkowego, a  przy integracji z centralą INTEGRA, może być sterowane pilotem, manipulatorem sensorycznym, czasowo w powiązaniu z wywołanym alarmem czy symulacją obecności. Dodatkowo mamy możliwość ściemniania i tworzenia scen świetlnych.


Odpowiedź jest prosta. Wystarczy definicja z wikipedii.
*Inteligentny budynek* (również _inteligentny dom_, _system zarządzania budynkiem (Building Management System (BMS)_) - określenie wysoko zaawansowanego technicznie budynku.
 Inteligentny budynek posiada system czujników i detektorów oraz jeden, zintegrowany system zarządzania wszystkimi znajdującymi się w budynku instalacjami. Dzięki informacjom pochodzącym z różnych elementów systemu,  budynek może reagować na zmiany środowiska wewnątrz i na zewnątrz, co  prowadzi do maksymalizacji funkcjonalności, komfortu i bezpieczeństwa  oraz minimalizacji kosztów eksploatacji i modernizacji. System inteligentnego budynku nie powinien wpływać negatywnie na ludzi znajdujących się w jego środowisku.



> Z drugiej strony dokładnie te same funkcje można uzyskać stosując specjalizowane moduły np. KNX, LCN, lub każde inne.


Owszem



> Różnice są zasadniczo dwie, - cena uzyskania danej funkcji i potencjalna (trudne słowo) możliwość użycia ekranów dotykowych.


Te dwie różnice są mniej lub bardziej nieistotne. 
Dlaczego? O ile bez problemu funkcje realizowane na fif i satelu zastąpisz KNX czy LCN, to w drugą stronę już się nie da bez okrojenia inteligencji.
Prosty przykład LED RGB czy sterowanie lamelkami żaluzji.
ID powstają od kilkunastu lat i świetnie sobie radzą bez ekranów dotykowych.




> Moje pytanie jest jak najbardziej uzasadnione, czy o „inteligencji” rozwiązania decydują uzyskane funkcje czy inne czynniki, jeśli tak to jakie. ????


Poziom integracji. Liczba funkcji i poziom automatyki. Tak jak u ludzi poniżej pewnego IQ ludzie uznawani są za debili.



> Jeśli okaże się, że liczą się funkcje, to wtedy można porównać, który system jest lepszy lub tańszy, inaczej mówiąc jak korzystać i nie przepłacać.


 Ale to akurat jest temat rzeka.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Witam !!
> ....
> Ile może, powinien kosztować system automatyki domowej realizujący najbardziej złożone funkcje sterowania ??? 
> Pozdrawiam, do następnego razu.


Witam - należałoby teraz zadać pytanie - co to są najbardziej złożone funkcje ?  :wink: 
Niech kolega zaproponuję jakąś funkcjonalność, wspólnie przeanalizujemy.
Przy okazji ekran dotykowy można nabyć za dużo mniejsze pieniądze, jeżeli ktoś byłby zainteresowany wstępną wyceną systemu - w miarę wolnego czasu - przy podaniu niezbędnych informacji mógłbym to przygotować. (na systemie Nexwell) 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## abigabi

słuszna uwaga kolego, wkrótce napiszę.

----------


## witu102

> Po prostu nie masz bladego pojęcia o czym piszesz.


 
Ale o czym Ty mówisz...bo pokazane na filmie bajery to tylko bajery i automatyczne żaluzje czy rzutnik z pilotem nie są elementami inteligentnego domu...tak samo jak centralny serwer plików wg definicji wikipedii też nie jest...pokazując ten film jest tak jakbyś chcąc udowodnić, że Mercedes C65AMG jest bardziej sportowy od Suzuki Swifta nakręcił film pokazujący, że ten pierwszy ma czujniki parkowania, elektryczne fotele, podgrzewaną kierownicę i system audio Bose...a na końcu stwierdził, że co prawda jest różnica w mocy silnika, hamulcach itd ale to tylko dodatek...
Na pewno dom przedstawiony na filmie jest inteligentny, ale wciąż będę się upierał, że do inteligencji domu potrzeba jedynie płytkę drukowaną i kilka km kabli, a panele LCD, elektryczne rolety i ekrany wysuwające się z sufitu z inteligencją nic wspólnego nie mają...

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale o czym Ty mówisz...bo pokazane na filmie bajery to tylko bajery i *automatyczne żaluzje* czy rzutnik z pilotem *nie są elementami inteligentnego domu..*


Otóż kolegą są, jeśli są sprzężone z czujnikami nasłonecznienia, temperatury i stacją pogodowa, a działają w interakcji z ogrzewaniem czy oświetleniem.
Przykład.
Żaluzje w łazience. Jeśli jest ciemniej na zewnątrz niż w środku, to lamelki po naszym wejściu do łazienki zamkną się, aby nie było możliwości zobaczenia co robimy w łazience.



> .tak samo jak centralny serwer plików wg definicji wikipedii też nie jest...pokazując ten film jest tak jakbyś chcąc udowodnić, że Mercedes C65AMG jest bardziej sportowy od Suzuki Swifta nakręcił film pokazujący, że ten pierwszy ma czujniki parkowania, elektryczne fotele, podgrzewaną kierownicę i system audio Bose...a na końcu stwierdził, że co prawda jest różnica w mocy silnika, hamulcach itd ale to tylko dodatek...


Filmik miał na celu pokazanie akurat, że oświetlenie działa z czujników ruch i może mieć bardzo zaawansowane sterowanie, przewyższające to jakie możemy uzyskać na satelu.

----------


## witu102

ale bez tych rolet i ekranó dom nie będzie inteligentny? rzucasz definicją z Wiki, która bardziej ogólna być nie może, a potem czepiasz się, że ktoś nie wie co to jest ID i w ogóle jest głupcem myśląc, że można ten system zrealizować za rozsądne pieniądze...
"Inteligentny budynek (również inteligentny dom, system zarządzania budynkiem (Building Management System (BMS)) - określenie wysoko zaawansowanego technicznie budynku.
 Inteligentny budynek posiada system czujników i detektorów oraz jeden, zintegrowany system zarządzania wszystkimi znajdującymi się w budynku instalacjami."

Jest to tak zawiłe, że pod definicję można podciągnąć 3 czujniki pir 2 elektrozawory i kilka przekaźników jak i system za 100 tys zł lub więcej...

----------


## dendrytus

> Inteligentny budynek posiada system czujników i detektorów oraz jeden, *zintegrowany system zarządzania wszystkimi znajdującymi się w budynku instalacjami*."
> 
> Jest to tak zawiłe, że pod definicję można podciągnąć *3 czujniki pir 2 elektrozawory i kilka przekaźników* jak i system za 100 tys zł lub więcej...


 Chciałbym to zobaczyć. Schemat mile widziany, może być w paint-cie.

Ps.
od razu poprawiłeś mi humor:
"ID ..... określenie wysoko zaawansowanego technicznie budynku." - 3 czujniki pir 2 elektrozawory i kilka przekaźników
Omal się nie rozpłakałem

----------


## witu102

"określenie wysoko zaawansowanego technicznie budynku" tylko Ci pokazałem, że Twoje aptekarskie pojęcie do tych spraw jest bez sensu, bo sama definicja jest obecnie kompletnie nieczytelna i niedokładna...dla kogoś kto miał w bloku z PRL 1 kontakt w pokoju u jedną lampę samo sterowanie oświetleniem z pilota zrobine np na Zamel Exta Free może już spełniać warunek wysoko zaawansowanego technicznie budynku

----------


## dendrytus

> "określenie wysoko zaawansowanego technicznie budynku" tylko Ci pokazałem, że Twoje aptekarskie pojęcie do tych spraw jest bez sensu, bo sama definicja jest obecnie kompletnie nieczytelna i niedokładna...dla kogoś kto miał w bloku z PRL 1 kontakt w pokoju u jedną lampę samo sterowanie oświetleniem z pilota zrobine np na Zamel Exta Free może już spełniać warunek wysoko zaawansowanego technicznie budynku


 A jakie ma znaczenie co myśli sobie ktoś, kto ma włączanie światła na pilota czy nawet na smartfona?
Definicja jest czytelna i jak na razie nikt oprócz ciebie nie ma z nią problemu.

Zresztrą od kiedy to ignoranci decydują co jest ID a co nie jest ID?




> Inteligentny *budynek posiada system czujników i detektorów* oraz jeden, zintegrowany *system zarządzania* wszystkimi znajdującymi się w budynku instalacjami. Dzięki *informacjom pochodzącym z różnych elementów systemu,   budynek może reagować na zmiany środowiska wewnątrz i na zewnątrz*, co   prowadzi do maksymalizacji funkcjonalności, komfortu i bezpieczeństwa   oraz minimalizacji kosztów eksploatacji i modernizacji.


Od kiedy to światła na pilota spełniają te warunki?

PS.
To, że producent trabanta nazwał swój model Limousine, nie oznacza że samochód spełnia jakiekolwiek warunki, aby być limuzyną

----------


## homiq

To ja przechodzę do sedna :

1. System, który ma sens i nie jest wyłącznie gadżetem (sterowanie oświetleniem, roletami, ogrzewaniem, podlewaniem, bramy i furtka, alarm, czujniki ruchu, czujnik zmierzchowy, cz. deszczu, sterowanie rekuperatorem, interfejs graficzny, sterowanie przez internet / telefon / tablet)
2. Dowolne zależności pomiędzy tym wyposażeniem (również takie jakie opisuje Dendrytus)
3. Wsparcie przy doborze funkcjonalności i budowaniu wytycznych dla elektryka
4. Najwyższa jakość komponentów 

HOMIQ - urządzenia, montaż i konfiguracja, wsparcie przy planowaniu
dla klasycznego budynku ok. 150 - 180mkw.  to. 25 - 30tyś
to bardzo atrakcyjna cena w korelacji do jakości i funkcjonalności
do tego dochodzi nasze spojrzenie na IB, które uczyni dom wyjątkowo prosty w obsłudze

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## dejna

> @abigabi
> Oczywiście. Dlatego dla mnie nawet fibro składające się z kilku sterowników oświetlenia(to akurat najczęściej montowany moduł)  i centralki za 2000 zł nie jest ID. Nie spełnia nawet elementarnych założeń definicji ID.
> O chińskich wynalazkach niewspominań, bo nie ma o czym mówić.


A widzisz. Chińczyki czy nie chińczyki ale do PLC2011xx są dostępne pliki DLL osobno pod Builder C++, pod Delphi, chyba darmowy Lazarus, pod Microsoftowy C# z darmowego pakietu Visual Studio Expreess 2010 i pod Linuxa choćby po to żeby w routerze za 50-100PLN z wymienionym softem na OpenWRT czy DDWrt odpalić sobie dodatkowe oprogramowanie sterujące tymi PLC i domem.
Jak ktoś umie programować to może sobie napisać własną wymarzoną aplikację z taką funkcjonalnością jaką tylko sobie chce czy zrobić prostą aplikację logującą na HDD czy pendrive bezpośrednio na TP-Linku, Linksysie czy innym tanim routerze, set top boxie/tunerze do telewizora (na linuxie) czy na komputer. Możesz sobie napisać nawet bazę z użycien Postgressa SQL, z grubej rury od razu albo pod Oraclem  :Smile: 
Powiem tyle, jestem bardzo zadowolony z moich Chińskich PLC mówiąc wyzyskiwaczom od gotowych systemów stanowcze NIE!  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> A widzisz. Chińczyki czy nie chińczyki ale do PLC2011xx są dostępne pliki DLL osobno pod Builder C++, pod Delphi, chyba darmowy Lazarus, pod Microsoftowy C# z darmowego pakietu Visual Studio Expreess 2010 i pod Linuxa choćby po to żeby w routerze za 50-100PLN z wymienionym softem na OpenWRT czy DDWrt odpalić sobie dodatkowe oprogramowanie sterujące tymi PLC i domem.


Masz dwa inne tematy o PLC 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-PLC-z-allegro.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...przez-internet

dlaczego zaśmiecasz ten?



> *Jak ktoś umie programować* to może sobie napisać własną wymarzoną aplikację z taką funkcjonalnością jaką tylko sobie chce czy zrobić prostą aplikację logującą na HDD czy pendrive bezpośrednio na TP-Linku, Linksysie czy innym tanim routerze, set top boxie/tunerze do telewizora (na linuxie) czy na komputer. Możesz sobie napisać nawet bazę z użycien Postgressa SQL, z grubej rury od razu albo pod Oraclem


A ty coś napisałeś, oprócz postów nie na temat?
Jak ktoś ma lutownicę i odrobinę cyny to sobie taki sterownik sam zrobi i nie będzie przepłacał za gotowy.
Kiedy do ciebie dotrze, że ten wątek jest o

inteligentny dom - *gotowe systemy* w dobrej cenie

Tylko po co pisać skoro można mieć za darmo np
HMI-Master - darmowa aplikacja dla androida dla KNX
http://pl.4androidapps.net/tag/productivity/eib-knx-hmi-master-download-76093.html


http://hmi-master.at/Main



> Powiem tyle, jestem bardzo zadowolony z moich Chińskich PLC


Tylko, że nikogo to kompletnie nie obchodzi, że masz dom na plc. TEN temat jest O INTELIGENTNYCH DOMACH.
Może wrzuć filmiki i pokaż to swoje cudo. Może i ja się przekonam do nich.



> mówiąc* wyzyskiwaczom* od gotowych systemów stanowcze NIE!


Koledze komuniście mówimy Pa Pa.

PS.
Możesz być pewny, że jak spotkam kogoś kto będzie chciał sobie strzelić w stopę, to go wyślę do ciebie po te chińskie PLC.

PS2
Kiedy do ciebie dotrze, że przepłaciłeś, za niedziałającą "inteligencję" w swoim 
domu. Gdybyś wziął zrobił dom na polskim sterboxie miałbyś działającą inteligencję za połowę ceny.
Tak samo jak za pseudo alarm czyli PLC2011B0 można kupić satelowską Versę z obudową, akumulatorem, manipulatorem, sygnalizatorem zewnętrznym i kilkoma czujnikami. 
To tak informacja dla tych którzy, są MacGyverami i chcą sobie  samemu zrobić *tani inteligentny dom*.
Krótko mówiąc info dla tych którzy



> mówią* wyzyskiwaczom* od drogich systemów na chińskim PLC2011XX


PS3
Kiedy do ciebie kolego *dejna* dotrze, że każda próba reklamy chińskiego PLC *w tym* *wątku* przyniesie ci więcej szkody niż pożytku.

----------


## perkolator

> HOMIQ - urządzenia, montaż i konfiguracja, wsparcie przy planowaniu
> dla klasycznego budynku ok. 150 - 180mkw.  to. 25 - 30tyś
> to bardzo atrakcyjna cena w korelacji do jakości i funkcjonalności
> do tego dochodzi nasze spojrzenie na IB, które uczyni dom wyjątkowo prosty w obsłudze
> Pozdrawiam!


Dzieki twoim darmowym poradom nie jeden zbudował sobie sam taki system ale za znacznie mniejsze pieniądze i nie na PC-cie tylko na ogólnie dostepnych podzespołach  :Smile:  Pomysły masz fajne - szczególnie ten opis funkcji wracam, wychodzę, idę spać wstaję  :Smile:  Przyznam ci się że użyłem twoich pomysłów ale nie za te pieniądze co proponujesz hue hue hue  :Smile:

----------


## perkolator

Czy to prawda że magistrala TUKAN systemu Nexwell to jest 1-wire ????????

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy to prawda że magistrala TUKAN systemu Nexwell to jest 1-wire ????????


Sprzętowo Tukan to dwie pary. Jedna to RS485 a druga to zasilanie.
Programowo, to zamknięty standard.
Zresztą to i tak bez znaczenia.

----------


## R&K

śledzę ten wątek już jakiś czas i mój wniosek jest taki 

faktycznie ID są dla osób które sobie cenią komfort wygodę i maja kasę 
każdemu inwestorowi marzy się choćby namiastka ID oczywiście w jak najniższej cenie 

ja jestem tego najlepszym przykładem 
jak zwykle wszystko rozbija się o brak wiedza - jak wiadomo wiedza i umiejętności kosztują 
2 - to kasa - i to chyba największa przeszkoda 

jaki system by nie był i ile by nie kosztował zawsze kupujący / zamawiający zada pytanie po co i za ile ?
czy te wszystkie bajery są warte 25-30 tys? - dla mnie nawet nie są warte 10 tyś - i z moim zdaniem zgodzi się zapewne 98% inwestorów 

dla wygody? dla szpanu? dla poczucia luksusu? dla oszczędności ?

rozwiązaniom standardowym/ gotowym mówię NIE 
mam w domu dedykowany sterownik do WM/ GGWC  i kolektora  połączony z kilkoma czujnikami i kilkoma zaprogramowanymi zależnościami - zrobiony na zamówienie za śmieszne pieniądze - czy potrzebuję nim sterować centralnie? czy potrzebuję mieć do niego dostęp online? nie bo po co 
raz ustawie po jakimś czasie sprawdzę ustawienia i ma działać - nie dotykać i będzie oszczędnie i będę miał poczucie luksusu w dziedzinie enegoszczędzania 

do rolet będę miał sterownik czasowy i zmierzchu , do ledów w salonie pilota 

więcej mi do szczęścia nie potrzeba 

dlaczego ...  bo cała reszta kosztuje zbyt dużo (pewnie jeszcze kilka gadżetów tanim kosztem na dedykowanych sterownikach mógłbym zrobić - ale chyba jest już za późno - gdybym 2x budował wcześniej rozrysowałbym sobie wszytskie funkcje dla domu i zamówił 1 sterownik bez żadnych tam paneli wyświetlaczy itp )

----------


## dejna

> czy te wszystkie bajery są warte 25-30 tys? - dla mnie nawet nie są warte 10 tyś - i z moim zdaniem zgodzi się zapewne 98% inwestorów 
> dla wygody? dla szpanu? dla poczucia luksusu? dla oszczędności ?
> rozwiązaniom standardowym/ gotowym mówię NIE


Mam dokładnie takie samo zdanie. U mnie system jest dla wygody aby zapanować nad bramami wjazdowymi dwiema od północy i południa i dwoma bramami garażowymi oraz alarmem. Do tego oświetlenie w garażu i przed domem. System robi tyle ile musi i jak mi się znudzą plc to je wywalę i zastąpię za kilka lat innymi. Gdyby to miało kosztować dodatkowo 10 tysięcy to bym podziękował, nie mówiąc o 25-30 tysiącach.

----------


## Wakmen

> Mam dokładnie takie samo zdanie. U mnie system jest dla wygody aby ... Gdyby to miało kosztować dodatkowo 10 tysięcy to bym podziękował, nie mówiąc o 25-30 tysiącach.


Twoje zdanie tutaj nic tutaj nie wnosi a opinia co dla Ciebie jest najważniejsze w życiu lub ile mogłeś sobie przeznaczyć na taką a nie inną instalację - nikogo nie interesuje. Jeżeli nie stać cię na np. na Lexusa, nigdy go "nie dotykałeś", nie masz opinii czy zdania co do jego funkcjonowania a tym bardziej nigdy nie planujesz jego zakupu to po co się wcinasz w tym wątku. Osoby zainteresowane tym tematem nie są zainteresowane Twoim "portfelem".

----------


## palon

Prawda jest taka, że im bardziej złożonych funkcjonalności oczekujemy tym zwykle trzeba będzie za to zapłacić więcej. Mało tego, te funkcjonalności nie muszą być sensu stricte inteligentne same w sobie. Co jakiś czas pojawia się porównanie do samochodów jakichś sportowych. Owszem, takie fury często mają sporo ciekawostek które ułatwiają jazdę (inteligencja?) ale również masę rzeczy które same z siebie nie robią nic konkretnego a stanowią tylko detal estetyczny. Owszem, zarzuty o sterowaniu z sieci, oglądaniu domu będąc na kanarach są słuszne ale są ludzie dla których 10k w tą czy w tamtą nie robi większej różnicy. Jeśli instalacja w domu ma operować dwiema bramami i oświetleniem to rzeczywiście nie musi być bardzo złożona a co za tym idzie może być tańsza. Pytanie tylko jak wiele rzeczy będziemy od niej chcieli. Ja się ostatnio zorientowałem, że ciężko jest mi wymyślić co też miałby robić za mnie taki inteligentny dom bo też nie jest to coś co powszechnie się stosuje. Ludzie nie są świadomi tego co można uzyskać tego rodzaju automatyką w domu i obawiam się, że na to jeszcze poczekamy.
Natomiast co do gotowych rozwiązań i standardów - mają swoje zalety. Rozumiem, że w każdym jest coś z majsterkowicza i chcielibyśmy sobie czasem podłubać. Za to taki gotowy system jest w stanie rozwiązać wiele problemów w sposób często szybszy i łatwiejszy, o ile nie tańszy, niż coś co można własnoręcznie wyprodukować w garażu. I nie staram się w ten sposób umniejszać zasług wypowiadających się osób. Po prostu ludzie tworzący takie systemy zwykle mieli możliwość natknąć się na wiele trudność wcześniej i więcej nad tym pomyśleć. Często mają gotowe odpowiedzi na to.
A tak już zupełnie na marginesie - mam coraz bardziej natarczywe wrażenie, że większość powyższej dyskusji jest trochę nie na temat, który traktuje przecież o gotowych rozwiązaniach, prawda?
Nie widziałem homiqa w działaniu - może ktoś coś więcej napisać na temat?
Natomiast miałem okazję zajrzeć sobie do firmy apa w gliwicach i obejrzeć to co tam mają. Jak dotąd udało mi się zauważyć:
na plus
- elastyczna logika
- dużo obsługiwanego sprzętu (w tym centrale alarmowe i różne inne ciekawostki jak np. urządzenia modbusowe czy dmx)
- estetyczny
- wciąż się rozwija, a przynajmniej tak twierdzą ludzie z firmy
na minus
- kilometry kabli! nie spodziewałem się, że tego tyle jest. nawet jeśli to wszystko zamknąć w szafie a kable ukryć gdzieś to jest tego masa - to się nie degraduje? nie psuje? coś wspominali, że mogą bezprzewodowo ale to pewnie mniej odporne rozwiązanie

Nie mam niestety zdjęć, głupio mi było robić przy ichnich technikach  :wink:

----------


## Wakmen

> ... na minus
> - kilometry kabli! nie spodziewałem się, że tego tyle jest. nawet jeśli to wszystko zamknąć w szafie a kable ukryć gdzieś to jest tego masa ...


 To jest trafne spostrzeżenie. Nikt tego nie bierze pod uwagę ale one również generują spore koszty zakupu (i usługi).

----------


## odaro

> To jest trafne spostrzeżenie. Nikt tego nie bierze pod uwagę ale one również generują spore koszty zakupu (i usługi).


Co kilometrów kabli to mogę potwierdzić u siebie. Nawet największym twardzielom wśród elektryków szczęka opada jak widzą kable które dochodzą do rozdzielnicy.

Nie wiem jak cała moja instalacji kiedyś będzie funkcjonować i powstrzymuje się do ostatecznych komentarzy ale na dzisiaj odradzałbym wszystkim aby nigdy nie dali się złapać na marketing tzw. inteligentnej instalacji.

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam, kolego *odaro*, mógłbyś napisać tak ogólnikowo ile przewodów schodzi się do rozdzielni ? Jakiego typu instalacje są w niej zintegrowane ?
Pzdr

----------


## ravbc

Faktycznie chyba największym problemem instalacji inteligentnych jest opanowanie "kablologii" (bo to często pociąga za sobą znacze koszty inwestycyjne, których w wycenach osprzętu nie widać). Niestety najbardziej uniwersalny system układania kabli (w gwiazdę, czyli z wszystkimi kablami schodzącymi się w jednym punkcie - zwykle w rozdzielni) powoduje także największy problem z ich opanowaniem. Osobiście chętnie poznałbym dobre i niedrogie wyposażenie pozwalające przejrzyście zorganizować taką przerośniętą rozdzielnię (ZUGi nie są niestety tanie).

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam
Panowie, liczyliście tak dokładnie, ile więcej przewodów "pożera" instalacja IB od tradycyjnej ?
Owszem, ilość przewodów schodzących się centralnie jest bardzo duża - ale dlaczego, tylko ze względu na IB? Otóż nie, ponieważ musimy wiedzieć, że jeżeli instalację alarmową, antenową, monitoringu, domofonu, LAN, podlewaczki, ster.ogrzewaniem, oświetleniową, gniazd 230V nie sprowadzimy w jedno miejsce, będzie trzeba to rozbić na kilka osobnych rozdzielni, centralek - czy to pozwoli na zaoszczędzenie ilości przewodów czy wręcz przeciwnie ?
Najbardziej zauważalne jest zwiększenie ilości przewodów oświetleniowych - przykładowo dla 140 opraw na jednej z inwestycji długość przewodu 3*1,5 mm orientacyjnie wyszła 881m - ale Panowie, to jest 140 opraw! jeżeli nawet przy tradycyjnej instalacji byłoby to 50% mniej, czy przy kosztach całej inwestycji jest to jakiś ogrom ?
Drugim typem przewodu jaki może dojść, to przewód magistralny - w tej omawianej wyszło 400m - (jakieś 680zł) czy to także majątek ? 
Jeżeli więc ktoś decyduje się na omówione wyżej instalację, niech nie robi ich w systemie scentralizowanym IB, tylko każda niezależna - wtedy proszę nam napisać, czy przewodów wyszło mniej czy jeszcze więcej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ravbc

Tu nie chodzi o długość przewodów. To akurat koszt łatwy do przewidzenia. Tak jak ich położenie. Natomiast "opanowanie" ich w rozdzielni, to już poważne wyzwanie ("normalni" elektrycy przyzwyczajeni do instalacji domowych w pierwszym odruchu łapią się za głowę i sporej części już tak zostaje). Główna różnica kosztowa wynika stąd, że "normalny" elektryk instalacji z taką ilością przewodów nie będzie chciał tknąć, zwłaszcza że nie znam na prawdę tanich sposobów na opanowanie rozgardiaszu powstającego w tej sytuacji w rozdzielni.

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam
Używając słowa ilość - nie miałem na myśli tylko ich długości. Prawdą jest, że nie tylko "zwykłego" elektryka może to przerastać, dlatego też taką instalację od projektu, wykonawstwa do wykończenia powinna nadzorować jedna osoba. Istotne jest zaplanowanie odpowiednio dużej rozdzielni z rozplanowanymi w niej modułami/urządzeniami i na etapie "kładzenia" instalacji dochodzić z przewodami w odpowiednie miejsca. Same rozplanowanie przewodów przy rozdzielni to nie wszystko, duże znaczenie ma rozmieszczenie przewodów po całym mieszkaniu, żeby zachować zasady kompatybilności elektromagnetycznej, nie naruszyć struktur budynku, nie kolidować z innymi instalacjami, konstrukcjami i przewidzieć miejsca mocowania choćby karniszy czy obrazków na ścianie  :wink:  - całkiem poważnie piszę.
Wracając do samej rozdzielni - przy jednej z rozdzielni dwa dni spędziłem przy wprowadzeniu wszystkich przewodów do wewnątrz, następny miesiąc to podłączanie przewodów, dlatego przestrzegam elektryków, automatyków bez praktyki, żeby nie wyceniać prac przy takiej rozdzielni, jak przy typowej elektrycznej, alarmowej, antenowej czy innej. Ilość przewodów skutecznie spowalnia kilku krotnie czas pracy, nawet poopisywane przewody nie rozwiązują problemu. 
Mimo wszystko jest to do zrobienia, kwestia staranności i poświęconego czasu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## ravbc

> Mimo wszystko jest to do zrobienia, kwestia staranności i poświęconego czasu.


Zgadza się, niestety nie pozostaje to bez wpływu na koszt całkowity instalacji...

----------


## kasprzyk

> Zgadza się, niestety nie pozostaje to bez wpływu na koszt całkowity instalacji...


 No ok - zwykła prosta instalacja równa się "x" kosztów, czym bardziej złożona wpływa na ich podwyższenie. Podobnie można rozważać dlaczego to samo auto, typ, z "bajerami" jest droższy od standardu.
Pzdr

----------


## ravbc

Samochody to na prawdę kiepskie porównania. To samo auto w większą liczba bajerów jest dużo droższe oczywiście głównie dlatego, że potencjalny kupiec nie nie ma innego wyjścia niż zgodzić się na ceny producenta - większości opcji "firmowych" nie da się zrealizować tak samo, ale na "niefirmowych" elementach. W przypadku części instalacji inteligentnych też tak co prawda jest, ale to tylko argument na ich niekorzyść IMHO. W każdym razie w przypadku "kablologii" widac przynajmniej za co faktycznie się płaci - te kilometry kabli i tysiące połączeń ktoś wykonać musi.

----------


## Wakmen

> Witam
> Panowie, liczyliście tak dokładnie, ile więcej przewodów "pożera" instalacja IB od tradycyjnej ?...
> Najbardziej zauważalne jest zwiększenie ilości przewodów oświetleniowych - *przykładowo dla 140 opraw na jednej z inwestycji długość przewodu 3*1,5 mm orientacyjnie wyszła 881m* - ale Panowie, to jest 140 opraw! ...
> Drugim typem przewodu jaki może dojść, to przewód magistralny - *w tej omawianej wyszło 400m* - (jakieś 680zł) czy to także majątek ? 
> Jeżeli więc ktoś decyduje się na omówione wyżej instalację, niech nie robi ich w systemie scentralizowanym IB, tylko każda niezależna - wtedy proszę nam napisać, czy przewodów wyszło mniej czy jeszcze więcej.
> Pozdrawiam


 Coś chyba pomyliłeś się w tych rachunkach bo licząc 881m podzielić na 140 opraw (stwierdziłeś, że w systemie gwieżdzistym) to wyszło ... tylko 6,3m na obwód  :bash:  . Coś strasznie mało. To samo dotyczy przewodu magistralnego - tylko 400m ??? 
Przykład: instalacja na INT-IORS'ach, 110 klawiszy zwiernych i wszystkie w pakietach po dwa w celu oszczędności miejsca na ścianach. Przewodu poszło 980m. Oświetlenia 40 pkt - poszło 800m. 
Inny przykład: nietypowy budynek "jednorodzinny"  i 13 podwójnych gniazd RJ45, 6 kamer - poszło 3,5 kartonu skrętki. Alarm: z jakieś 12 różnych czujek ruchu, kontaktronów również chyba z 12 szt, 2 sygnalizatory, 3 manipulatory - poszło 1200m. Oczywiście budynek był całkiem spory ale ... i tak poszło sporo przewodów.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Coś chyba pomyliłeś się w tych rachunkach bo licząc 881m podzielić na 140 opraw (stwierdziłeś, że w systemie gwieżdzistym) to wyszło ... tylko 6,3m na obwód  . Coś strasznie mało. To samo dotyczy przewodu magistralnego - tylko 400m ??? 
> Przykład: instalacja na INT-IORS'ach, 110 klawiszy zwiernych i wszystkie w pakietach po dwa w celu oszczędności miejsca na ścianach. Przewodu poszło 980m. Oświetlenia 40 pkt - poszło 800m.


Wszystko dobrze policzone, zakładam maksymalnie +-5% tolerancji błędu - odcinki wyliczone z projektu - 140 opraw nie równa się 140 obwodom - obwód może obsługiwać 1-dną albo i 10 lamp. (np. do pierwszej oprawy doprowadzony 20m przewodu do następnych 10-ciu zużyte 15m)
Co do przewodu magistralnego - 400m jest nad wyrost, przy zastosowaniu przycisków programowalnych 6 kanałowych (taki przycisk może obsłużyć 18 funkcji - jednak dla samego komfortu użytkowania zalecam 1klawisz - 1 funkcja w systemie) mogłem przygotować 1-dną maks. 2 pętle po 100m - jednak wolę mieć rozbite na więcej ze względu na ewentualne uszkodzenia przez innych fachowców, łatwiej dojść do innego źródła w takich przypadkach.

----------


## dendrytus

> Coś chyba pomyliłeś się w tych rachunkach bo licząc 881m podzielić na 140 opraw (stwierdziłeś, że w systemie gwieżdzistym) to wyszło ... tylko 6,3m na obwód  . Coś strasznie mało. To samo dotyczy *przewodu magistralnego - tylko 400m* ???


Aż za dużo? A dlaczego?



> Przykład: instalacja na INT-IORS'ach, 110 klawiszy zwiernych i wszystkie w pakietach po dwa w celu oszczędności miejsca na ścianach. Przewodu poszło 980m. Oświetlenia 40 pkt - poszło 800m.


To jest właśnie przewaga systemów opartych na magistrali.
W KNX na jednym przewodzie mogą "wisieć" 64 urządzenia i bez znaczenia czy są to włączniki, termometry czy moduły wykonawcze.
Bez znaczenia jest też czy jest to moduł z 16 przekaźnikami czy "włącznik" 10 przyciskowy z wyświetlaczem i termometrem.
A najzabawniejsze jest, że podłączam tylko dwie żyły przychodzące i dwie żyło odchodzące. Jaka to oszczędność czasu.



> Inny przykład: nietypowy budynek "jednorodzinny"  i 13 podwójnych gniazd RJ45, 6 kamer - poszło 3,5 kartonu skrętki. Alarm: z jakieś 12 różnych czujek ruchu, kontaktronów również chyba z 12 szt, 2 sygnalizatory, 3 manipulatory - poszło 1200m. Oczywiście budynek był całkiem spory ale ... i tak poszło sporo przewodów.


A co to ma wspólnego z ID?




> j*ednak wolę mieć rozbite na więcej ze względu na  ewentualne uszkodzenia* przez innych fachowców, łatwiej dojść do innego  źródła w takich przypadkach.


A to jest prawdziwy powód dla którego wychodzi około 400m

----------


## odaro

> Coś chyba pomyliłeś się w tych rachunkach bo licząc 881m podzielić na 140 opraw (stwierdziłeś, że w systemie gwieżdzistym) to wyszło ... tylko 6,3m na obwód  . Coś strasznie mało. To samo dotyczy przewodu magistralnego - tylko 400m ??? 
> Przykład: instalacja na INT-IORS'ach, 110 klawiszy zwiernych i wszystkie w pakietach po dwa w celu oszczędności miejsca na ścianach. Przewodu poszło 980m. Oświetlenia 40 pkt - poszło 800m. 
> Inny przykład: nietypowy budynek "jednorodzinny"  i 13 podwójnych gniazd RJ45, 6 kamer - poszło 3,5 kartonu skrętki. Alarm: z jakieś 12 różnych czujek ruchu, kontaktronów również chyba z 12 szt, 2 sygnalizatory, 3 manipulatory - poszło 1200m. Oczywiście budynek był całkiem spory ale ... i tak poszło sporo przewodów.



To ja nie wiem ale u mnie poszło przewód w dziesiątkach kilometrów. 

Kiedyś jak skończę budowę to spróbuje policzyć po fakturach.

----------


## odaro

> Faktycznie chyba największym problemem instalacji inteligentnych jest opanowanie "kablologii" (bo to często pociąga za sobą znacze koszty inwestycyjne, których w wycenach osprzętu nie widać). Niestety najbardziej uniwersalny system układania kabli (w gwiazdę, czyli z wszystkimi kablami schodzącymi się w jednym punkcie - zwykle w rozdzielni) powoduje także największy problem z ich opanowaniem. Osobiście chętnie poznałbym dobre i niedrogie wyposażenie pozwalające przejrzyście zorganizować taką przerośniętą rozdzielnię (ZUGi nie są niestety tanie).


Niestety zugi nie są tanie o czym miałem się przyjemność przekonać. 

Jak za swoje 650 złączek Wago zapłaciłem ponad 1200zł. 

Ale dzięki zugom możesz jakoś przewody elektryczne uporządkować gorzej bo nie ma takich zugów dla przewodów alarmowych.

----------


## dendrytus

> To ja nie wiem ale u mnie poszło przewód w dziesiątkach kilometrów.


 Wątpię



> Niestety zugi nie są tanie o czym miałem się przyjemność przekonać. 
> 
> Jak za swoje 650 złączek Wago zapłaciłem ponad 1200zł. 
> 
> Ale dzięki zugom możesz jakoś przewody elektryczne uporządkować gorzej bo nie ma takich zugów dla przewodów alarmowych.


A ile zapłaciłeś za zwieracze/mostki do zugów?



> *Nie wiem jak cała moja  instalacji kiedyś będzie funkcjonowa*ć i powstrzymuje się do ostatecznych  komentarzy *ale na dzisiaj odradzałbym wszystkim* aby nigdy nie dali  się złapać na marketing tzw. inteligentnej instalacji.


 Czyli Porsche Cayenne czy nowego Audi S6 również nie polecasz.
Zapytałbym się czy warto kupić coś takiego


lub coś takiego



ale pewnie też nie polecasz.

----------


## odaro

> ale pewnie też nie polecasz.



A ile osób w Polsce potrafi obsłużyć takie urządzenie lub naprawić

Tutaj sygnalizuje jeden z problemów inteligentnych instalacji.

----------


## dendrytus

> A ile osób w Polsce potrafi obsłużyć takie urządzenie


Każdy użytkownik. obsługa sprowadza się do ewentualnego klikania w wyłączik na ścianie, a dom sam wszystko robi.



> lub naprawić


Proporcjonalnie tyle samo co mechaników potrafiących naprawić Audi model 2010



> Tutaj sygnalizuje jeden z problemów inteligentnych instalacji.


Problem? Ilość przewodów? Niestety czasy jednego włącznika światła i jednego gniazdka minęły bezpowrotnie.
Zugi? Zapomniałeś o korytkach grzebieniowych, tulejkach na linki i kilku rzeczach, o których się jeszcze dowiesz.

Powinieneś dopisać instalacji, której nie mam, a którą buduję z kilkoma forami internetowymi.

----------


## odaro

> Zugi? Zapomniałeś o korytkach grzebieniowych, tulejkach na linki i kilku rzeczach, o których się jeszcze dowiesz.
> .


Ja nie zapomniałem natomiast dla większości elektryków są to tematy zupełnie obce.

Sam wyszukałem rozdzielnicę  i sam ją zmontowałem bo nie było elektryka który by wiedział jak się do tego zabrać. 

Bo nikt nigdy nie montował takiej rozdzielnicy. Mam rozdzielnicę na 1100 pol. 

Właściciel jednego z polskich gotowych systemów inteligentnej instalacji za zobaczył to rozdzielnicę spisał sobie numery katalogowe i  nazwy rozdzielnic  :wink: 


P.S. Do wszystkich którzy myślą o inteligentnej instalacji poważenie się zastanówcie czy warto się złapać na hasła marketingowe.

----------


## dendrytus

> Mam rozdzielnicę na 1100 pol.


Matko Boska.

----------


## odaro

> Matko Boska.


 :smile:  zbyt wiele wolnego miejsca nie będzie  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> zbyt wiele wolnego miejsca nie będzie


 No ale nie każdy buduje dom 2000 m2

----------


## odaro

> No ale nie każdy buduje dom 2000 m2


Masz rację nie każdy ja też nie.

----------


## grregg

> Niestety zugi nie są tanie o czym miałem się przyjemność przekonać. 
> 
> Jak za swoje 650 złączek Wago zapłaciłem ponad 1200zł. 
> 
> Ale dzięki zugom możesz jakoś przewody elektryczne uporządkować gorzej bo nie ma takich zugów dla przewodów alarmowych.


Tak z ciekawości zapytam się jaki system wybrałeś? Przy tej ilości zugów w zależności od ilości sterowanych gniazd masz pewnie z 250-280 sterowanych obwodów. Chyba, że stosowałeś dodatkowo dużo listw zerowych "N" to pewnie jeszcze masz tego więcej  :wink: . Tak czy inaczej jestem bardzo ciekawy komu zaufałeś przy tak dużej instalacji. Ja przy tego typu wielkości instalacjach stosuje tylko i wyłącznie jeden system, który na tym forum nie jest za bardzo lubiany  :wink:

----------


## xtea

Zadam pytanie, niedyskretne. Jak sterujecie gniazdami 230V to czy dajecie osobne styczniki na każde gniazdo czy korzystacie z przekaźników wbudowanych w PLC czy układy wykonawcze? Jakie dajecie zabezpieczenia? Ile amper? jakie styczniki? Ile amper? Ile prądu pobiera taki stycznik w czasie gdy jest pociągnięty?
Z tego co widzę to przekaźniki bistabilne są ogólnie słabe, na mały amperaż i potrzeba stycznika na szynę ale one już w wersjach bistabilnych nie wystepują.
To jak to jest ?

----------


## kasprzyk

Co ma być sterowane na tych gniazdach ?

----------


## xtea

> Co ma być sterowane na tych gniazdach ?


To chyba bez znaczenia. Nie można zakładać, że czegoś do tego gniazda pewnego dnia nie podłączymy. Gniazda muszą być gotowe na rozruch odkurzacza czy jakiegoś agtegatu piorącego dywan. No a to wymaga gotowości na ampery. Można oczywiście pozakładać bezpieczniki 6A ale co to za robota, co to za gniazda. Różne rzeczy się trafiają. Może piec padnie i trzeba będzie włączyć kaloryferki olejowe.
Stycznik to ze 2-3W na samo zasilanie cewki. razy 50 czy razy 100 non stop? Chyba trzeba być milionerem  :Smile:  Ale wtedy nie oszczędza sie na prądzie  :Smile:

----------


## ravbc

A jak często masz potrzebę sterowania zwykłym gniazdem?

----------


## kasprzyk

> To chyba bez znaczenia. Nie można zakładać, że czegoś do tego gniazda pewnego dnia nie podłączymy. Gniazda muszą być gotowe na rozruch odkurzacza czy jakiegoś agtegatu piorącego dywan. No a to wymaga gotowości na ampery. Można oczywiście pozakładać bezpieczniki 6A ale co to za robota, co to za gniazda. Różne rzeczy się trafiają. Może piec padnie i trzeba będzie włączyć kaloryferki olejowe.
> Stycznik to ze 2-3W na samo zasilanie cewki. razy 50 czy razy 100 non stop? Chyba trzeba być milionerem  Ale wtedy nie oszczędza sie na prądzie


Pytanie zadałem celowo, gniazda sterowane automatyką muszą być dobrze przemyślane i ograniczone do najbardziej funkcjonalnych rozwiązań, bo zamiast "bajerów" możemy uzyskać tylko problemy, dlatego warto i należy przeanalizować przy projektowaniu gdzie zastosowanie takiego gniazda będzie miało sens.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## stkop

> To chyba bez znaczenia. Nie można zakładać, że czegoś do tego gniazda pewnego dnia nie podłączymy. Gniazda muszą być gotowe na rozruch odkurzacza czy jakiegoś agtegatu piorącego dywan. No a to wymaga gotowości na ampery. Można oczywiście pozakładać bezpieczniki 6A ale co to za robota, co to za gniazda. Różne rzeczy się trafiają. Może piec padnie i trzeba będzie włączyć kaloryferki olejowe.
> Stycznik to ze 2-3W na samo zasilanie cewki. razy 50 czy razy 100 non stop? Chyba trzeba być milionerem  Ale wtedy nie oszczędza sie na prądzie


Na 33 podstronie tego wątku było to trochę omawiane.

----------


## orzechot

Lepiej podaj nr postu, bo u mnie aktualnie jest podstrona 23, więc 33 nie jest poprawnym "adresem" ;-P

----------


## stkop

> Lepiej podaj nr postu, bo u mnie aktualnie jest podstrona 23, więc 33 nie jest poprawnym "adresem" ;-P


Słusznie, każdy może mieć różne ustawienia. Zaczyna się od postu nr 626.

----------


## dejna

> A jak często masz potrzebę sterowania zwykłym gniazdem?


Ostatnio zakupiłem przekaźniki bistabilne. Jakież było moje zdziwienie gdy próbując włączyć pierwszy z nich okazało się, że są to przekaźniki bistabilne ale tylko z nazwy. Kupiłem polskie F&F. Okazuje się, że to nie prawda i nie są to żadne przekaźniki bistabilne ale przekaźniki monostabilne z elekroniką podtrzymującą stan włączony lub wyłączony i reagujące na impuls. Całe szczęście, że zakup był poprzez Allegro, na paragon. Odesłałem więc następnego dnia całe zakupione 12 sztuk i czekam na zwrot pieniędzy.
Po głębszej analizie wyrobów oferowanych jako przekaźniki bistabilne okazuje się, że wszystkie dopuszkowe i większość na szynę to defacto przekaźniki bistabilne sterowane elektronicznie. Każdy z nich pobiera co najmniej półtora wata i są cały czas gorące czy włączone czy nie.

Jest to wielkie nadużycie i zwracam uwagę kupijącym wyroby nazwane "przekaźnik bistabilny" aby się opamiętali przed zakupem. Po to kupujemy bistabilny aby nie pobierał prądu w stanie spoczynku, aby był mechanicznie zbudowany jako bistabilny, a nie UDAWAŁ bistabilny.

Kurcze kupiłem w dobrej wierze. Jak ktoś ma sto sztuk takich to co? 150-200W na godzinę poszło i nie ma.

----------


## stkop

> Ostatnio zakupiłem przekaźniki bistabilne. Jakież było moje zdziwienie gdy próbując włączyć pierwszy z nich okazało się, że są to przekaźniki bistabilne ale tylko z nazwy.


No cóż... błądzić jest sprawą ludzką. O tzw. instalacyjnych przekaźnikach bistabilnych była mowa od postu 647.

----------


## xtea

> No cóż... błądzić jest sprawą ludzką. O tzw. instalacyjnych przekaźnikach bistabilnych była mowa od postu 647.


Też o mało się na to nie nabrałem tylko zastanowiło mnie po co w przekaźniku dodatkowe styki zasilania. Nawet sprzedawca mnie zapewniał, że każdy przekaźnik tak ma. Całe szczęście udało się wyjść z sytuacji obronną ręką. Poczytałem DTR-ki do produktów i od razu wyszło co jest co. Ale że oni nie napiszą wprost. "Przekaźnik monostanilny ze sterowaniem elektronicznym".

----------


## mario0658

swego czasu  tez szukalem bistabilnych ...  jakies tam znalazlem ale cena powalala .....
Pojechalem wiec po bandzie  :smile: 
Szafa cos okolo 260 polowa PLC Fateka  i okolo 150 skretek komputerowych  ( kazda ma 8 zyl  :smile:  )  no i  "kilka" drucikow  do zasilania urzadzen  
14 kartonow po 305 metrow skretki 
 liczylem kiedys   cos okolo 4 km kabelkow zasilajacych 
oraz antenowych  2 km
glosnikowych  300m
alarmowych  2,5 km 

Dodam ,ze do dzis wszystko dziala jak nalezy i zaluje tylko jednego ...  ZA MALA SZAFA       BUUUUUU     :smile:

----------


## tabaluga39

> No cóż... błądzić jest sprawą ludzką. O tzw. instalacyjnych przekaźnikach bistabilnych była mowa od postu 647.


Ostatnio kupuję bistabilne firmy HAGER. 

EPN510  NO
EPN520  NO + NO
EPN515  NC + NO

Tego trzeba szukać jako "Latching relays". Polecam te sztuki. Są na 16A i nie biorą prądu w ogóle. Tylko w chwili kliknięcia.

----------


## P O P O

Witam

Mam pytanie do Dendrytusa, czy już cos sprawdzałeś odnośnie połączenia knx z Loxone lub przypatrzyłeś się systemowi chinolskiemu HDL (na Europę Preussen) Smart Bus, które podawłem spory czas temu. Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam
> 
> Mam pytanie do Dendrytusa, czy już cos sprawdzałeś odnośnie połączenia knx z Loxone lub przypatrzyłeś się systemowi chinolskiemu HDL (na Europę Preussen) Smart Bus, które podawłem spory czas temu. Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź



Niestety nie miałem czasu. Trochę za dużo pracy i ważniejszych spraw.
W warszawie jest showroom HDL na ulicy Bartyckiej w Warszawie. W  pawilonie nr 213 (siedziba firmy Unimak)  oparty na 9-ciu panelach sterujących, 7-calowym ekranie dotykowym oraz  zintegrowanej czujce 8 w 1.

http://www.loxone.aptom.pl/ - są szkolenia, po których można nabyć pakiet startowy, w bardzo dobrej cenie.

PIERWSZE POLSKIE TARGI DOM INTELIGENTNY oraz WYSTAWA SPRZĘTU AUDIO/VIDEO  I KINA DOMOWEGO odbędą się w dniach 25-27 październiku 2012 na terenie  SOHO FACTORY w Warszawie, przy ulicy Mińskiej 25.

----------


## dyzu007

PIERWSZE POLSKIE TARGI DOM INTELIGENTNY oraz WYSTAWA SPRZĘTU AUDIO/VIDEO I KINA DOMOWEGO odbędą się w dniach 25-27 październiku 2012 na terenie SOHO FACTORY w Warszawie, przy ulicy Mińskiej 25. 


byłem i zmarnowałem 10 zeta za wstep niezła szmira te targi........

----------


## Wekto

Hej.. cos wiecej? Wybieralem sie ale cos mi wypadlo. Aby nie byc offtopiczny to czy byly tam gotowe systemu w dobrej cenie  :smile:  ?
W jakis wiadomosciach pokazywali migawki i przy okazji dolozyli sensacyjnego newsa, ze od 2020 roku tylko domy inteligentne bedzie mozna budowac (komus sie cos pogmeralo z wytycznymi odnosnie zapotrzebowania na energie w domach w UE za 8 lat).

----------


## dendrytus

> byłem i zmarnowałem 10 zeta za wstep niezła szmira te targi........


A mnie się podobało chociaż szału nie było. Zawsze, to miło spotkać tylu znajomych w jednym miejscu.
Takie info, że najwięcej stoisk było z KNX.
Kilka ciekawych prezentacji
I same fajne laski.



> przy okazji dolozyli  sensacyjnego newsa, ze od 2020 roku tylko domy inteligentne bedzie mozna  budowac (komus sie cos pogmeralo z wytycznymi odnosnie zapotrzebowania  na energie w domach w UE za 8 lat).


O ile jeszcze będzie istniała unia.
Zresztą jeśli nie koniec świata w tym roku, to czeka nas wojna z Rosją na wiosnę.
Radzę rozglądać się za onucami

----------


## stkop

> A mnie się podobało...


Interesowałeś się może stoiskiem Synergia Tech? Możesz coś napisać o tym rozwiązaniu?

----------


## dendrytus

> Interesowałeś się może stoiskiem Synergia Tech? Możesz coś napisać o tym rozwiązaniu?


nie interesowałem się, bo tak naprawdę nie różni się one od pozostałych, które powstają w ostatnich latach.
Podstawowa ich zaleta to przywiązanie klienta do danego rozwiązania, a tym samym do producenta na wiele lat.
Obok miałem stoiska ABB z nowymi prionami i odświeżonym tritonem, Girę z Home serverem4 i Revoxem i JUNGA. 
Ciekawe rozwiązania z niewidzialnymi głośnikami. Stoisko Crestona i rozwiązania Sonosa. Na stoisku ID electronics były nowe panele dotykowe Zenio, to pokrótce, to co mnie interesowało.


W hali obok prezentacje Porsche.

----------


## grregg

> A mnie się podobało chociaż szału nie było. Zawsze, to miło spotkać tylu znajomych w jednym miejscu.
> Takie info, że najwięcej stoisk było z KNX.
> Kilka ciekawych prezentacji
> I same fajne laski.


Jak na pierwszy raz to było całkiem nieźle. Mi zabrakło na tych mini targach firm, które produkują różnego rodzaju "bajery" instalowane w nowoczesnych domach  :wink:

----------


## ObiTwo

Ja właśnie zamontowałem sobie polski bezprzewodowy system Ceuron. 
Wychodzi znacznie taniej od pozostałych (nie mówię o Chińszczyźnie) i jak na razie chodzi całkiem przyzwoicie.
Pewnie mają takie ceny bo próbują przebić się na rynku.

----------


## firewall

Właśmie po tym poście widać że próbujecie przebić się na rynku. Kiepsko coś wam wychodzi ( patrząc na ten 1. post).

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja właśnie zamontowałem sobie polski bezprzewodowy system Ceuron. 
> Wychodzi znacznie taniej od pozostałych (nie mówię o Chińszczyźnie) i jak na razie chodzi całkiem przyzwoicie.


To

chiński sterownik cztero-kanałowy do inteligentnego domu. Każde wyjście 16A. Jest tylko jedno ale. Przekaźniki maja obciążalność 40A. Więc na przyszłość radzę zastanowić się nad porównaniami do chińszczyzny.





> Ja właśnie zamontowałem sobie polski bezprzewodowy system Ceuron. 
> Wychodzi znacznie taniej od pozostałych (nie mówię o Chińszczyźnie) i jak na razie chodzi całkiem przyzwoicie.
> Pewnie mają takie ceny bo próbują przebić się na rynku.


Każdy kiedyś zaczyna. Ceny i design fajne, reszta już nie.
Taka forma reklamy jest tania i tyle samo warta.

----------


## kasia_2401

Czy jest może na forum osoba posiadająca system oferowany przez firmę NEXWELL zaprojektowany w topologii gwiazdy? Mam kilka dylematów i proszę o pomoc.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Czy jest może na forum osoba posiadająca system oferowany przez firmę NEXWELL zaprojektowany w topologii gwiazdy? Mam kilka dylematów i proszę o pomoc.


Witam
Jesteś na etapie budowy czy użytkowania tego systemu ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kamyk68

> Czy jest może na forum osoba posiadająca system oferowany przez firmę NEXWELL zaprojektowany w topologii gwiazdy? Mam kilka dylematów i proszę o pomoc.



Ja ma taki system ale nie mam pojęcia co to jest "topologia gwiazdy" :sad:

----------


## kasia_2401

Jestem na etapie budowy domu i przed etapem instalacji elektrycznej. W zależności co wybiorę i jak system będzie zaprojektowany, tak będą kładzione kabelki. Mam kilka pytań co do samej instalacji przewodów i późniejszych zależności.
Topologie

Kamyk68 - jak sprawuje się system? Warty zainstalowania?

----------


## kasprzyk

Słuszny wybór topologii gwiazdy - pytaj, co chcesz wiedzieć  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kamyk68

> Kamyk68 - jak sprawuje się system? Warty zainstalowania?



Generalnie są w nim "rzeczy" wymagające usprawnienia ale działa :big grin:

----------


## kasia_2401

Ponieważ każdy czujnik, elektromagnes, żarówka itp element instalacji będzie połączony z centralną jednostką indywidualnym przewodem, to ilość tych przewodów będzie bardzo bardzo duża. Zatem i skrzyneczka musi być słusznych rozmiarów. Ja sobie tak pomyślałam, aby instalacje elektryczną podzielić na dwa etapy. 
Pierwsza skrzynka - w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym 13 - to skrzynka do której doprowadzony będzie przewód zasilający dom i tam chcę mieć te wszystkie standardowe zabezpieczenia instalacji elektrycznej.
Druga skrzynka - w wiatrołapie pod schodami 1 - to szafka inteligentnego domu. 

ponieważ nie wszystkie gniazdka będą sterowane, np. lodówka, hydrofor i inne, to czy nie lepiej  i taniej będzie podłączyć je w sposób tradycyjny do skrzynki w pom. gospodarczym?
I czy jest na rynku szafka przystosowana do tego typu instalacji, której cena nie stanowiłaby 15% inwestycji?
I czy te wszystkie sterowniki, moduły itp mogą być w tej skrzyneczce zamontowane w szafie? Czy może muszą mieć zapewnioną wentylację?

----------


## kasia_2401

Właśnie, mnie interesują te „rzeczy„. Co byś zmienił, a może dołożył, gdybyś miał możliwość dołożenia kabelka :big grin:

----------


## kasprzyk

Witaj
Rozpisz dokładnie jakie instalacje będziesz integrować : Alarm, oświetlenie, ogrzewanie ?, rolety? bramy garażowe? monitoring CCTV?domofon/videofon? 
Rozbijanie części "elektrycznej" i automatyki - nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. Gniazda 230V sterowane systemem ograniczyłbym do minimum (jakieś gniazdka funkcyjne zewnętrzne pod oświetlenie choinkowe itp.) Istotne jest jak "duży" będzie system, do niego dobierzesz szafę, jednak potrzebne są informację ile będzie niezależnych kanałów oświetleniowych, taśmy LED, RGB ? Ile będzie czujek alarmowych, innych czujek funkcyjnych (sterowanie pilotem, każdy kanał wymaga pojedynczego wejścia w systemie), stref ogrzewania, ile manipulatorów LCD, czy zamiast tradycyjnych wyłączników zastosujesz WPP ? http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw297...amowalny-tukan  To kilka podstawowych pytań.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasia_2401

Oczywiście wszystko będzie dołączane systematycznie, ale mam nadzieję, że końcowy efekt będzie taki
DOM - system alarmowy, sterowanie GSM, rekuperator mistral, videodomofon 1 furtka, stacja meteo, sterowanie pilotem - 2, brama garażowa - 2, brama wjazdowa - 1, panel dotykowy - 1, obwody grzewcze ok. 10, czujniki temperatury w WPP lub w WPD, CCTV - 4 szt, klawiatury strefowe - 2 szt - garaż i wiatrołap, czujnik zalania górna łazienka, czujnik ppoż kominek, Moduł IR ?, sterowanie LAN/Internet, cyrkulacja, drzwi - dom/garaż na elektromagnes, rekuperator ścienny w garażu jako wentylator,
OGRÓD i ELEWACJA - czujnik ruchu - 5 szt, obwody włącz/wyłącz - 3 szt, oświetlenie bez ściemniacza - 8 szt, 
POMIESZCZENIA
oświetlenie bez ściemniacza 14, ze ściemniaczem 14, led 15, RGB 2, czujniki ruchu - 12, kontaktrony - 24, podgrzewane lustra - 3, rolety - 12, okna dachowe podnośniki - 8, WPP - 10, WPD - 2, obwody sterowania - ok. 15.
Chyba wszystko, ale dopiero przy instalacjach wyjdzie. :big grin:

----------


## kasprzyk

> Oczywiście wszystko będzie dołączane systematycznie, ale mam nadzieję, że końcowy efekt będzie taki


Rozumiem,  ale w tej chwili ktoś przygotowuje projekt całości ? Instalacje możesz wykończać sukcesywnie, na tym etapie musisz zgrać wszystkie fizyczne połączenia, dlatego najważniejszy jest projekt, na którym zwymiarowane powinny być wszystkie wypusty - od opraw oświetleniowych, czujek alarmowych, zasilań do siłowników centralnego, umiejscowienie kontaktronów bram, furtek, wypusty WPD, WPP itd - musi to przygotować jedna osoba, inaczej powstaną konflikty techniczne i przepychanie piłeczki między jedną a drugą firmą instalatorską. 

DOM - system alarmowy,  - ok
sterowanie GSM, - ok
rekuperator - nie znam konkretnie tej firmy, jednak skłaniałbym się do pozostawienia oryginalnego sterownika, każdy bieg rekuperatora wymusza dodatkowy moduł przekaźnikowy 
 videodomofon 1 furtka,- ok
stacja meteo, - na zasadzie załącz/wyłącz ? - np.: silny wiatr - pozamykaj rolety ?nie wiem jak obecnie, ale do tej pory można było spiąć stację meteo na takiej zasadzie jak opisałem wyżej, nie było modelu, który integrowałby się z manipulatorem LCD Nexo.
sterowanie pilotem - 2, brama garażowa - 2, brama wjazdowa - 1, panel dotykowy - 1, - ok
obwody grzewcze ok. 10, - ok
czujniki temperatury w WPP lub w WPD, - ok
CCTV - 4 szt, - ok - tutaj uwaga, być może się orientujesz, do zgrywania obrazu potrzebny niezależny rejestrator, LCD robi tylko za podgląd obrazu na żywo - oczywiście można wydarzenia z monitoringu, połączyć w jakieś akcje z systemem.
klawiatury strefowe - 2 szt - garaż i wiatrołap,- ok
czujnik zalania górna łazienka - ok  (+ zawór odcinający wodę)
czujnik ppoż kominek, - ok
Moduł IR ?, przygotowałem instalację klientowi, jednak tych modułów jeszcze nie instalowałem, osobiście zostawiłbym to sobie na koniec  :wink: 
 sterowanie LAN/Internet, - ok
cyrkulacja, - ok 
 drzwi - dom/garaż na elektromagnes, hmm, zastanowiłbym się nad tym rozwiązaniem, osobiście nie integrowałem nigdy tych akcesoriów z systemem nexo
 rekuperator ścienny w garażu jako wentylator, - ok 
OGRÓD i ELEWACJA - czujnik ruchu - 5 szt, - wygeneruje to dodatkowe koszty, przy obecnym oświetleniu ledowym byłbym skłonny zapalać oprawy poprzez zmierzchówkę + inne zależności w systemie np. czujnik zmierzchowy uruchamia oświetlenie po zmroku, system wyłącza światło o godzinie 22-giej, załącza powiedzmy o 7-dmej rano, jeżeli między tymi godzinami nastąpiło otwarcie drzwi wejściowych, bramy garażowej, wjazdowej (których kontaktrony zamknięcia muszą być zainstalowane) światło zapala się na 5 minut, bądź z klawiatury czy dedykowanych wyłączników załączamy je na stałe.
obwody włącz/wyłącz - 3 szt, - to także dla ogrodu ?  ok
 oświetlenie bez ściemniacza - 8 szt,   - czyli 8 kanałów - także dla ogrodu ?

POMIESZCZENIA
oświetlenie bez ściemniacza 14, ze ściemniaczem 14, led 15, RGB 2, czujniki ruchu - 12, kontaktrony - 24, ok  czyli to samo 14 niezależnych kanałów ?
podgrzewane lustra - 3, ok (nie stosowałem jeszcze)
rolety - 12, - czy każda z rolet osobno, czy pogrupowane ? jeżeli w jednym z pokoi mamy np. 2 rolety na tej samej ścianie - osobiście wysterowałbym jako jeden kanał - raz, że zmniejsza to ilość modułów, dwa - mniej musimy myśleć, które przyciski uźywać  :wink: , trzy - i tak rolety mogą otwierać, zamykać się automatycznie,(w zależności od godziny, alarmu, obecności użytkownika itd )i przestaniemy zastanawiać się czy otwarta jest jedna, dwie, wszystkie - takie moje zdanie  :wink: 
okna dachowe podnośniki - 8, - ok 
WPP - 10, - ok - doradzam, żeby wykorzystywać maksymalnie 6 przycisków (oczywiście 6 tylko jest, ale można porobić inne powiązania) tego wyłącznika, żeby później nie pogubić się w przypisanych funkcjach 
WPD - 2, ok
obwody sterowania - ok. 15.  - tylko konkretnie o jakie chodzi ?
*Chyba wszystko, ale dopiero przy instalacjach wyjdzie.*  właśnie w tym rzecz, żeby zaplanować wszystko na projekcie - w instalacjach może być już za późno, często dołożenie choćby jednego przewodu robi ogromny problem, dlatego trzeba przewidzieć wszystko od żyrandola w salonie do karnisza na firanki   :wink:  który może ktoś zainstalować na wiązce przewodów w tynku - odpukać...  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasia_2401

Co do projektu to jest on w postaci bardzo wirtualnej :big grin:  w mojej głowie
Mam oczywiście wstępną wycenę mojego projektu od przedstawiciela NEXWELL oraz jestem umówiona wiosną na prezentację na budowie. 
Generalnie mam 2-3 miesiące na dogranie wszelakich szczegółów mojej instalacji, gdyż wiosną chciałabym ruszyć z elektryką. Zdaje sobie sprawę, iż wszelakie instalacje elektryczne, alarmowe, cyrkulacyjne, centralnego ogrzewania i wentylacji na etapie końcowym mają stworzyć integralny system. Stąd moje zainteresowanie tym tematem. Mam czas na dogranie poszczególnych elementów, aby w przyszłości nie musieć kuć tynków. 
Więc zaczynając od początku to ja sobie tak wyobrażam instalacje
Po pierwsze typowa skrzynka elektryczna zasilająca dom ze wszelakimi zabezpieczeniami oraz z przełącznikiem umożliwiającym podłączenie instalacji elektrycznej pod agregat prądotwórczy w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym. Od tej skrzyneczki przewód YPYp 5x4 do inteligentnej szafki, która będzie znajdować się w wiatrołapie pod schodami w szafie. Postaram się tutaj o wentylację, choć, jak przekonywał mnie Pan z Nexwella nie musi być.
W garażu chciałabym mieć jedno gniazdo siłowe i powiem szczerze zapomniałam o tym wspomnieć przy wstępnym projekcie. Mam nadzieje, że nie będzie to kłopot?
Do mądrej skrzyneczki instalacja od punktu świetlnego przewodem YDYp 3x1,5, wielofunkcyjne przyciski dotykowe WPP - EIB 2x2x0,8, WPD - EIB x2 szt.,
wszelakie czujniki - EIB, kontakty, rolety - skrętka, gniazdka YDYp 3x2,5 itd.
Zmartwiona jestem trochę tym rekuperatorem. Myślałam, że uda mi się zaoszczędzić na automatyce do niego, zwłaszcza iż panel to wydatek rzędu 1500 zł.
Ja myślałam, że rekuperator będzie podłączony do Karty Wyjść OC i koniec. :sad:

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja myślałam, że rekuperator będzie podłączony do Karty Wyjść OC i koniec.


Jak będziesz miała pecha, to trafisz na eksperta, który tak zrobi. W końcu ważne żeby "uszczęśliwić" klienta.

----------


## kasia_2401

> Jak będziesz miała pecha, to trafisz na eksperta, który tak zrobi. W końcu ważne żeby "uszczęśliwić" klienta.


Czyli jak rozumiem oprócz rekuperatora MISTRAL GEO 400 EC i przepustnicy trójstronnej GWC/czerpnia ścienna muszę zakupić automatykę do tego rekuperatora - regulator cyfrowy RC5 plus sterownik S1 :sad:

----------


## kasprzyk

> Czyli jak rozumiem oprócz rekuperatora MISTRAL GEO 400 EC i przepustnicy trójstronnej GWC/czerpnia ścienna muszę zakupić automatykę do tego rekuperatora - regulator cyfrowy RC5 plus sterownik S1


Witam
Nie koniecznie. Wszystko zależy od sposobu regulacji tego rekuperatora, jeżeli przedstawiłaś urządzenie firmie Nexwell i oni dobrali kartę OC do tego rozwiązania, najwyraźniej mieli ku temu powody - musisz zgłębiać temat z nimi. Jest niestety duże prawdopodobieństwo, iż producent rekuperatora zerwie warunki gwarancyjne (nie stosowanie dedykowanych podzespołów) ale nie wszystko się musi zaraz popsuć  :wink: 
Nie będę narzucał Tobie scentralizowania wszystkich elementów do jednej szafy, Twój wybór, jednak spróbuję przedstawić to od strony praktycznej. 
Jeżeli faktycznie wszystkie gniazda i oświetlenie będzie poprzez Nexo, to może się okazać, że w tej pierwszej szafie "elektrycznej" będziesz wykorzystywała tylko kilka modułów (wyłączniki "S-y" RCD itd.) a i tak cała reszta będzie w szafie razem z Nexo - niepotrzebnie będziesz powielać obudowy. Przykładowo na jednym obwodzie oświetleniowym, powinno być maks do 20 opraw (oczywiście można trochę nagiąć, ale musisz  przeliczyć pobór prądu przez wszystkie źródła światła, dodatkowo rozbić je pod kątem funkcjonalności na wypadek awarii, tak, żeby oprawy np. zewnętrzne nie były na tym samym zabezpieczeniu co wewnętrzne)  tym sposobem zacznie przybywać Tobie modułów elektrycznych w omawianej szafie, bo prowadzenie wielu przewodów od rozdzielni elektrycznej mija się z celem. 
Przy opisie funkcji jakie chciałabyś osiągnąć w swoim mieszkaniu, szafa jaką pokaże poniżej  powinna wystarczyć, należy jednak wyliczyć każdy moduł który się w niej ma znaleźć (2m/1m) i faktycznie nie ma żadnego problemu ze zbyt wysoką temperaturą. Jak widzisz wszystko jest dostępne "pod ręką", kiedy wystąpi awaria nie trzeba szukać przyczyn w dwóch szafach, osobną rozdzielnię zastosowałbym dla automatyki agregatu.
Pozdrawiam

p.s. Zapewne chodziło Tobie o przewód YDYp, pamiętaj, że dobierasz go pod względem maksymalnej długotrwałej obciążalności prądowej, czyli najpierw należy policzyć jaki będzie pobór prądu wszystkich urządzeń, które będą "przechodziły" przez szafę Nexo.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czyli jak rozumiem oprócz rekuperatora MISTRAL GEO 400 EC i przepustnicy trójstronnej GWC/czerpnia ścienna muszę zakupić automatykę do tego rekuperatora - regulator cyfrowy RC5 plus sterownik S1


Niestety tak.
Nie ma możliwości sterowania rekuperacją z poziomu ID, jeśli rekuperator nie ma dodatkowych wejść lub interface-ów.
Z pewnością nie ucieszy cię informacja, że MISTRALA nie za steruje nawet KNX, a skoro on tego nie zrobi, to żaden inny system tym bardziej tego nie  będzie mógł zrobić.
I nie oszukujmy się, że producent MISTRALA udostępni komukolwiek algorytmu sterujące jego urządzeniami.
A z dorabianiem własnych algorytmów jest jak z całowaniem lwa w dupę. Ryzyko duże, a przyjemność wątpliwa.
Ja w takiej sytuacji mówię "Pass".

----------


## kasia_2401

W pierwszej skrzyneczce będzie również przełącznik źródeł zasilania np. SPAMEL PRZK 4063/W02, tak na wszelki wypadek. Obawiam się, iż jak dojdzie do potrzeby przełączenia zasilania na agregat to mała szafeczka w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym będzie dla wszystkich domowników bardziej czytelnia od wielkiej szafy wypełnionej milionami przełączników. 
Ale mam jeszcze jeden dylemat w kwestii obwodów grzewczych.
Zakładając, że jeden obwód grzewczy będzie odpowiedzialny za 3 łazienki, to czy posiadając w łazience nr 1 Przycisk WPP będę mogła ręcznie zmienić temperaturę w tej łazience nie zmieniając ustawień temperatury w pozostałych łazienkach? I po jakim czasie temperatura w łazience nr 1 wróci do temperatury programowanej dla obwodu grzewczego dedykowanego łazienkom?

----------


## kasprzyk

> W pierwszej skrzyneczce będzie również przełącznik źródeł zasilania np. SPAMEL PRZK 4063/W02, tak na wszelki wypadek. Obawiam się, iż jak dojdzie do potrzeby przełączenia zasilania na agregat to mała szafeczka w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym będzie dla wszystkich domowników bardziej czytelnia od wielkiej szafy wypełnionej milionami przełączników.


Owszem - dlatego napisałem wyżej cyt.: _osobną rozdzielnię zastosowałbym dla automatyki agregatu_. w tym przypadku przełącznika o którym piszesz.



> Ale mam jeszcze jeden dylemat w kwestii obwodów grzewczych.
> Zakładając, że jeden obwód grzewczy będzie odpowiedzialny za 3 łazienki, to czy posiadając w łazience nr 1 Przycisk WPP będę mogła ręcznie zmienić temperaturę w tej łazience nie zmieniając ustawień temperatury w pozostałych łazienkach?


Obwód (automatyka) czy obieg (pętle) ? Nie sądzę, że instalatorzy w jednej pętli podłogówki zamkną 3 łazienki, jeżeli faktycznie będzie to jeden obieg grzewczy, nie będzie możliwości sterowania każdą łazienką z osobna. Do tej pory spotykam się z elektrozaworami umieszczonymi w rozdzielaczach - kilka zbiorczych punktów w zależności od wielkości instalacji, być może instalatorzy C.O. mają inne pomysły, musisz z nimi to przedyskutować.
pzdr

----------


## kasia_2401

chodziło mi o sterowanie obwodami automatyką
łazienki będą na trzech osobnych pętlach grzewczych wychodzących z rozdzielni dla podłogówki
tylko myślałam, że nie muszę mnożyć ilości automatyki dla sterowania obwodami grzewczymi i np. dla wszystkich trzech łazienek stworzyć jeden obieg grzewczy jeśli chodzi o automatykę i ustawić temperaturę 25 stopi,
ale co w przypadku, gdy np. córa wyjedzie i będę chciała w jej łazience zmniejszyć temperaturę do 15 nie zmniejszając temperatury w innych łazienkach?

----------


## kasprzyk

Tak jak pisałem - muszą być rozróżnione w systemie te 3 pomieszczenia oddzielnie, nie ma innej możliwości. To analogicznie jak zainstalowane termostaty pokojowe przy kaloryferach, zasilanie jest wspólne, jeżeli chcemy zmieniać temp. na noc, dzień czy w razie wyjazdu - musimy pokręcić gałkami  :wink:  jeżeli ma to robić automatyka, to musi być z tymi gałkami sprzężona niezależnie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## stkop

> Niestety tak.
> Nie ma możliwości sterowania rekuperacją z poziomu ID, jeśli rekuperator nie ma dodatkowych wejść lub interface-ów.
> Z pewnością nie ucieszy cię informacja, że MISTRALA nie za steruje nawet KNX, a skoro on tego nie zrobi, to żaden inny system tym bardziej tego nie  będzie mógł zrobić.
> I nie oszukujmy się, że producent MISTRALA udostępni komukolwiek algorytmu sterujące jego urządzeniami.
> A z dorabianiem własnych algorytmów jest jak z całowaniem lwa w dupę. Ryzyko duże, a przyjemność wątpliwa.
> Ja w takiej sytuacji mówię "Pass".


Chyba jednak warto zintegrować funkcje manipulacji rekuperacji, które dostępne są dla użytkownika (np. tzw. biegi + harmonogramy)... po co na ścianie dodatkowy manipulator obok ładnego panelu dotykowego z funkcjami zdalnego sterowania [via sms, lan]... algorytmy niech zostaną w kompetencji producenta reku. Mistral z tego co wiem w niewielkim stopniu to umożliwia, na każdy system ID.

----------


## kamyk68

> chodziło mi o sterowanie obwodami automatyką
> łazienki będą na trzech osobnych pętlach grzewczych wychodzących z rozdzielni dla podłogówki
> tylko myślałam, że nie muszę mnożyć ilości automatyki dla sterowania obwodami grzewczymi i np. dla wszystkich trzech łazienek stworzyć jeden obieg grzewczy jeśli chodzi o automatykę i ustawić temperaturę 25 stopi,
> ale co w przypadku, gdy np. córa wyjedzie i będę chciała w jej łazience zmniejszyć temperaturę do 15 nie zmniejszając temperatury w innych łazienkach?



Generalnie odpuściłbym sobie takie sterowanie podłogówką z różnych względów między innymi 
Bezwładność
Szkoda na to kasy :bye: 
Kable możesz zrobić ale wspomnisz moje słowa :smile: )

----------


## kasia_2401

Zamykając temat Rekuperator - system NEXO
to ja tak sobie myślę, że schemat podłączenia powinien w takim razie wglądać tak

ponieważ na stronie MISTRALA znalazłam coś takiego

przeczytałam
_Automatyka central wentylacyjnych MISTRAL podzielona jest na 2 układy. Pierwszy to sterownik centrali (S1), który umieszczony jest wewnątrz urządzenia i przeznaczony do kontroli pracy całego systemu wentylacji (centrala wraz z urządzeniami dodatkowymi). Drugi to manipulator, który umieszczony jest na ścianie w miejscu dogodnym dla użytkownika i służy do komunikacji z użytkownikiem. Sterownik S1 obsługuje następujące manipulatory RC2, RC3, RC4, RC5. Z poziomu manipulatora użytkownik ma możliwość kontroli i edycji parametrów pracy centrali tj. wydajność wentylatorów, stan przepustnicy bypassu oraz urządzeń dodatkowych takich jak nagrzewnice, chłodnice, przepustnice itd._
A na stronie NEXWELL w tabeli zgodności 

reasumując od centrali rekuperatora do mądrej szafeczki przewód EIB YCYM 2x2x0,8 
a resztę w rekach instalatora :roll eyes:

----------


## kasprzyk

> Zamykając temat Rekuperator - system NEXO
> to ja tak sobie myślę, że schemat podłączenia powinien w takim razie wglądać tak


W dużym uproszczeniu tak.



> ponieważ na stronie MISTRALA znalazłam coś takiego
> 
> przeczytałam
> [I]Automatyka central wentylacyjnych MISTRAL podzielona jest na 2 układy. Pierwszy to sterownik centrali (S1), który umieszczony jest wewnątrz urządzenia i przeznaczony do kontroli pracy całego systemu wentylacji (centrala wraz z urządzeniami dodatkowymi).


Tu jest istotna rzecz. Napisałaś w pierwszym poście, że zakupisz bądź planujesz centralę: _"Czyli jak rozumiem oprócz rekuperatora MISTRAL GEO 400 EC i przepustnicy trójstronnej GWC/czerpnia ścienna muszę zakupić automatykę do tego rekuperatora - regulator cyfrowy RC5 plus sterownik S1
_ 
Tak jak zauważyłaś, w przypadku kiedy będziesz miała rekuperator ze sterownikiem S1, wystarczy karta OC (łączność tylko w jednym kierunku). W.g Nexwella karta będzie sterować biegami i przepustnicą - pytanie, czy względem przepustnicy system nexo wymaga dodatkowych wejść oraz czy będzie mimo to wymagany regulator dedykowany  - pytanie musisz skierować do załogi nexo.
Jeżeli zakupisz rekup. ze sterownikiem S2, wychodzi na to, że wszystkie funkcję będą dostępne z poziomu LCD-ka nexo, nie będzie potrzeba karta OC, tylko karta komend - ale także musisz zwrócić się do producenta IB.

*kamyk68* napisał:
_Generalnie odpuściłbym sobie takie sterowanie podłogówką z różnych względów między innymi
Bezwładność
Szkoda na to kasy
Kable możesz zrobić ale wspomnisz moje słowa) 
_
Co ma kolega na myśli ? Jak w takim razie chce kolega utrzymywać temperaturę na zadanym poziomie ? W kilku przypadkach z którymi ja się spotkałem regulacja podłogówki sprawdza się wyśmienicie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kasia_2401

Moja topologia gwiazdy c.d.
Nadszedł czas na zimną i ciepłą wodę oraz cyrkulację. Zamierzenia są proste - 4 obwody cyrkulacyjne [3 łazienki i kuchnia], na każdym zawór z termostatem MTCV, pompa z termostatem, ale również sterowania zegarem z centrali NEXO, oraz czujnik zalania w górnej łazience. 
Wyszło coś takiego

i mam problem z przewodami - EIB YCYM 2x2x0,8?

----------


## kasprzyk

Witam 
Przewody musisz dobrać do urządzeń - czyli na jakim napięciu będą pracowały elektrozawory,  pobierany maks. prąd., klasa ochronności.
Przy zasobniku CWU - zawory termostatyczne - czy jest sens?
Niektóre rozdzielacze chcesz odcinać elektrozaworem - inne nie, jaką masz na myśli pompę z termostatem ? 
Co do schematu CWU - to nie moja "działka"   :wink:  niech się wypowiedzą fachowcy.
Pzdr

----------


## kasia_2401

Co do elektrozaworów to planuje 

http://washservice.pl/pl/p/elektroza...V,-24V,-48V/55
W cenie komplet zawór + cewka 230V lub 12V DC, 24V DC, 48V AC+ przyłącze elektryczne, czyli napięcie do wyboru. Proszę o sugestie.
Elektrozaworem będzie odcięta górna łazienka w której znajdować się będzie czujnik zalania. 
Termostaty MTCV odcinać będą poszczególne piony cwu, gdy na powrocie cyrkulacji temperatura osiągnie np. 47 stopni C. 
Pompa Grundfoss UP 15-14 z termostatem.
Kompletnie nie wiem jakie przewody mają przebiegać pomiędzy
- elektrozaworami a centralą NEXO, 
- pompą a centralą
- czujnikiem zalania a centrałą [EIB YCYM 2x2x0,8?]

----------


## autorus

Szafa nigdy nie jest za duża  :smile:  U mnie będą 2szt. 




> swego czasu  tez szukalem bistabilnych ...  jakies tam znalazlem ale cena powalala .....
> Pojechalem wiec po bandzie 
> Szafa cos okolo 260 polowa PLC Fateka  i okolo 150 skretek komputerowych  ( kazda ma 8 zyl  )  no i  "kilka" drucikow  do zasilania urzadzen  
> 14 kartonow po 305 metrow skretki 
>  liczylem kiedys   cos okolo 4 km kabelkow zasilajacych 
> oraz antenowych  2 km
> glosnikowych  300m
> alarmowych  2,5 km 
> 
> Dodam ,ze do dzis wszystko dziala jak nalezy i zaluje tylko jednego ...  ZA MALA SZAFA       BUUUUUU

----------


## kasprzyk

> Co do elektrozaworów to planuje 
> 
> http://washservice.pl/pl/p/elektroza...V,-24V,-48V/55
> W cenie komplet zawór + cewka 230V lub 12V DC, 24V DC, 48V AC+ przyłącze elektryczne, czyli napięcie do wyboru. Proszę o sugestie.
> Elektrozaworem będzie odcięta górna łazienka w której znajdować się będzie czujnik zalania.


Do elektrozaworu poprowadź OMY 3*1mm, na etapie wykańczania instalator dobierze konkretny model (12, 24 czy 230V)




> Termostaty MTCV odcinać będą poszczególne piony cwu, gdy na powrocie cyrkulacji temperatura osiągnie np. 47 stopni C.


Możesz opisać co dokładnie chcesz osiągnąć, odnoszę wrażenie, że jest to przerost formy nad treścią. Rozumiem, jeżeli termostaty miałyby za zadanie utrzymywanie zadanych temperatur innych dla kuchni innych dla łazienek. Przy cyrkulacji idealnie sprawdzi się cyklicznie załączana pompa za pomocą nexo, jej pobór prądu jest znikomy, dodatkowo można ją sterować czujkami ruchu, np. zazbrojenie alarmu dezaktywuje cyrkulacje.



> Pompa Grundfoss UP 15-14 z termostatem.
> 
> Kompletnie nie wiem jakie przewody mają przebiegać pomiędzy
> - elektrozaworami a centralą NEXO,  *OMY 3*1mm*
> - pompą a centralą  *OMY 3*1,5mm (3*1mm powinien także wystarczyć, jednak bezpieczniej położyć 3*1,5mm)*
> - czujnikiem zalania a centrałą [EIB YCYM 2x2x0,8?]  - *musisz zweryfikować z producentem/typem czujki zalania*

----------


## kasia_2401

Moje założenia w stosunku co do cyrkulacji są następujące
1. cyrkulacja załączana tylko w określonych godzinach - np. 6-24poprzez system NEXO, czyli pompa powinna pracować 18 godzin na dobę - tylko po co?
2. 4 nitki, ponieważ odległości pomiędzy łazienkami 15 m,
3. bardzo dobra izolacja rurek z cwu i cyrkulacją spowoduje małe straty ciepła w stosunku temp. wyjściowej do temp. powrotu. Po co zatem pompa ma ganiać ciepłą wodę w rurkach? Jeżeli na danej nitce temp. na cyrkulacji osiągnie 47 stopni to zawór tą nitkę zwyczajnie zamknie.
4. Termostat w pompie, bo co się stanie jak wszystkie cztery nitki zostaną zamknięte przez zawory? Pompa nie będzie ganiać powietrza, też musi się wyłączyć.
Tak to sobie wykoncypowałam. Ale może się mylę, nie wiem. Zadałam temat na forum poświęconym hydraulice i jak na razie otrzymałam opinie, że owszem schemat rozbudowany, ale poprawny.

----------


## autorus

jeśli odpowiednio ocieplisz rurki, z nastawieniem na odpowiednio straty będą zbyt małe aby się nimi zajmować. Ale to nie takie proste. 
Ja daje w warstwie ocieplenia pod wylewką, ale u mnie ta warstwa to 50cm, a rurki planuje dokładnie w połowie tej grubości. 

Czy warto sterowac pompa cwu, przy założeniu ze pobiera np 5W?

----------


## kasia_2401

Pompa cyrkulacyjna c.w.u Grundfos UP 15-14BT

OPIS PRODUKTU:
*
    Moc - 25W*
    Zasilanie - 230 V
    Długość montażowa - 80 mm
    Wielkość przyłącza rurowego - 1/2"
    Temperatura cieczy- od 2C do 95C
Mnie bardziej niepokoi praca pompy przez 18 godzin na dobę. Po co?

----------


## autorus

Możesz podpiąć sterowanie takiej pompy pod czujkę alarmu, jeśli zauważy  kogoś w łazienkach automatycznie włacza się np na 5 min. 
Oczywiście gdy zostanie załączony alarm tzn nikogo nie ma w domu wyłacza się pompka i nie tylko  :smile:

----------


## kasprzyk

> Możesz podpiąć sterowanie takiej pompy pod czujkę alarmu, jeśli zauważy  kogoś w łazienkach automatycznie włacza się np na 5 min. 
> Oczywiście gdy zostanie załączony alarm tzn nikogo nie ma w domu wyłacza się pompka i nie tylko


Dokładnie to, co koleżance kasia_2401 pisałem wyżej. Jeżeli nie byłoby sterowania czujkami ruchu, nawet wtedy prosty programator załączałby cyrkulację np. od godz. 6-tej do 22giej co 15min na 5min - dziennie 2,4h*22W=52,8W*31dni=1,6kWh*0,60zł=*0,96zł/*miesiąc.
Teraz należałoby przeliczyć, zakładając 1 zł oszczędności miesięcznie - 10 lat 120zł - pod warunkiem, że wszystko będzie pracować bezawaryjnie, a dokładanie następnego elementu w instalacji, to potencjalnie kolejny punkt powstania usterki i kosztów jej naprawy.
Warto przemyśleć, czy pieniądze na taką instalację c.w.u nie zainwestować w innym miejscu.
Pzdr
p.s.  policzyłem 22W zamiast 25 - ale to pici kłak  :wink:

----------


## kasia_2401

Dziękuje za radę, chyba jeszcze raz pochylę się nad swoim schematem. :roll eyes:

----------


## homiq

Odnośnie mistrala to wielokrotnie uruchamialiśmy różne modele pro-ventu.  O ile pamiętam to można było nabyć sterownik o symbolu ID, który pozwala na wpięcie styków biegowych albo 0-10V (szczegółów nie znam, ale mogę dopytać techników jak to było realizowane).

Jeżeli chodzi o szafę to rękami i nogami jestem za jedną dużą szafą z przyłączem, zabezpieczeniami i automatyką. Czytelna rozdzielnia to podstawa. 
Dodatkowe przenoszenie faz z bezpieczników do szafy automatyki to bezsensowne rozwiązanie. Jest jeszcze kwestia zabrania dwóch miejsc na szafy i z pewnością zwiększone koszty dzięki 2 szt.  Proszę nie zapomnieć o teletechnice, antenach, alarmie. Ten sprzęt też potrzebuje prądu i połączenia z systemem inteligentnego domu i zabiera trochę miejsca. Proponuję szafę 1m x 2m a zmieści się w niej wszystko.  
Wykonanie wszystkiego w jednym miejscu ma szczególne znaczenie jak nie ma konkretnego projektu. Jestem przekonany, że pojawią się rzeczy nie przewidziane w koncepcji a po tynkach różne lokalizacje szaf mogą spowodować niezłe koszty.

Od długiego czasu stosujemy szafy Schrack Technik - moduł 2000.  Jest szeroka gama wymiarów, ceny zdroworozsądkowe a nie jak w Legrandzie. W razie czego służę pomocą w tym temacie.

takie sterowanie CWU to przerost formy nad treścią (koszty inwestycyjne zabijają sens)
ustawienie godzinowe na dzień i rozruch cz. ruchu w nocy  (tu zaznaczam, że przy takich przekrojach trzeba poczekać minut parę na ciepłą wodę - takie sterowanie nie sprawdza się w dzień ale w nocy przy spowolnionych ruchach jest ok.)

Korzystając z okazji proponuję wizytę na Budmie (29.01 - 01.02). Powstaje tam budynek demonstracyjny BudShow, gdzie będzie można zobaczyć homiq-a w działaniu. Będzie sporo nowości  :smile:

----------


## marlenak

Oj chciałabym taki inteligenty domek, lecz ceny są jeszcze za wysokie. Może za kilka lat  :smile:

----------


## autorus

I tu jest dobra informacja, Ze Homiq będzie na budmie,  jak dam radę to wpadnę. Gdzie konkretnie będziecie? Jakieś namiary?

----------


## homiq

Dom "budshow" w paw. 3A.   Zapraszam, chętnie wysłucham opinii forumowicza!

----------


## autorus

No i nie dotrę. Ale swego czasu korespondowałem z kolegą z Homiq i zgodnie z ich zaleceniami elektryk będzie kładł instalacje. A potem zobaczymy.

----------


## autorus

> Bo nikt nigdy nie montował takiej rozdzielnicy. Mam rozdzielnicę na 1100 pol. 
> 
> .


Właśnie postanowiłem przejrzeć temat jeszcze raz od początku i powiem ze myślałem ze mam dużą rozdzielnie ale  kolega mnie pobił z kretesem  :smile:  
Mam 336pół x2szt + szafkę rack 19". Ale przy kolegi szafce to lepiej chyb a żebym się nie odzywał  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Właśnie postanowiłem przejrzeć temat jeszcze raz od początku i powiem ze myślałem ze mam dużą rozdzielnie ale kolega mnie pobił z kretesem
> Mam 336pół x2szt + szafkę rack 19". Ale przy kolegi szafce to lepiej chyb a żebym się nie odzywał


No to ja przy was wypadam blado 396 pól.
Aby móc się z wami mierzyć, będę musiał dokupić jeszcze 2 rozdzielnie i postawić je obok

Macie wątpliwości kto ma dom o największym IQ?

PS.
Temat jest o inteligentnych domach, a nie o bezmyślnie wstawionych rozdzielniach,  ey szukacie oszczędności gdzie się da.

----------


## autorus

hihi, siebie mogę tłumaczyć jeszcze wielkością chałupy i tym, że to tak na prawdę dwa odrębne budynki działające niezależnie. Ale faktycznie mnie zaskoczyłeś    :smile:  
Przeczytałem sobie jeszcze raz watki odnośnie IB i dochodzę do wniosku, że jednak trzeba zamówić system gotowy. O ile w części domowej można by sie pobawić PLC to juz w firmowej wolałbym nie ryzykować. No i koszta 30+ będzie trzeba zaakceptować, takie życie.

----------


## dendrytus

> hihi, siebie mogę tłumaczyć jeszcze wielkością chałupy i tym, że to tak na prawdę dwa odrębne budynki działające niezależnie. Ale faktycznie mnie zaskoczyłeś


Bo ja zacząłem od projektu i na jego podstawie dobrałem rozdzielnie, a nie na zasadzie jak wstawię dużą to będzie OK, ale na wszelki wypadek dodam, jeszcze 200, albo 300 pól, żeby nie zabrakło.

Do tego dochodzi motanie się między wyborem systemu. Wybór systemu TO PIERWSZY element domu, to on decyduje o sposobie prowadzenia WSZYSTKICH instalacji i stopniu integracji ich między sobą.

Większość ludzi odkłada to na później. Tak na prawdę to lejąc fundamenty decyzja o wyborze systmu ID powinna być już podjęta. 

Trzeba pamiętać, że po wyborze nie będzie już odwrotu do klasycznej instalacji czy innego systemu. Nawet Nexwell nexo wykonany na przewodach KNX czyli według zaleceń z końca 2011, w zasadzie nie kwalifikuje się do przejścia na KNX.

Mając projekt można np. rozdzielić wszystko na mniejsze rozdzielnie i zaoszczędzić na kosztach kabli ciąganych przez cały dom.

Oszczędności? Jeśli nie kładziemy sami, to nawet kilka tysięcy. Co może oznaczać, że profesjonalny projekt z zaprogramowaniem instalacji mamy za DARMO. Ewentualnie przy mocno rozbudowanych systemach jedną z tych rzeczy.

----------


## dendrytus

> *Magistrala*
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was może wie do czego "podobna" jest magistrala Nexwell FOX?


Jest podobna do magistrali Nexwell FOX



> Lub czy ktoś zna jakiś system z topologią podobną do FOX na magistrali CAN?


Zdaje się, że F&Home http://www.fhome.pl/ firmy F&F jest na CAN

----------


## dendrytus

> Jakieś doświadczenia, opinie nt. F&F? Można polecić czy lepiej odradzić?


Autorski "wynalazek", kompatybilny sam ze sobą. Jak prawie wszystkie.

----------


## dendrytus

> A możliwości, wszechstronność,


Tak jak dla każdego autorskiego systemu. Tylko to co wyprodukuje F&F



> konfigurowalność,


http://www.fhome.pl/pl,download.html?k=Instrukcje



> przyjazność dla użytkownika?


A co to znaczy? Napisy i ikony na klawiszach? Design i ergonomia?



> No i ceny w porównaniu do rynku?


Rynku czego?
Równie dobrze można zapytać jak wypadają ceny skody na rynku samochodów.
Lepiej się zastanów czy za 3, 5 czy 10 lat będziesz miał kogoś, kto ci to naprawi. Czy w ogóle kupisz jakąkolwiek część do tego sytemu.

----------


## dendrytus

> czyli czy standardowy użytkownik


A co to takiego?



> znajdzie wszystko to czego może sobie zażyczyć,


Nie



> czy będzie potrafił bez doktoryzowania się obsłużyć całość w ergonomiczny i zrozumiały sposób


Nie



> no i czy to będzie to kosztowało tyle co skoda w porównaniu do innych aut w tej klasie, oferujących mniej więcej to samo


Raczej mniej, niż więcej.



> Za 10 lat to pewnie żaden użytkownik nie będzie modernizował systemu tylko go wymieni na nowy jeśli w ogóle będzie miał taką potrzebę ale serwis to faktycznie może być kłopot jeśli firma zakończy działalność.


Wymiana jednego sytemu na drugi, to remont kapitalny. Naprawdę uważasz, że kapitalny remont z powodu wymiany systemu ID, to dobry pomysł? Czy wymiana za kilkadziesiąt tys złoty systemu ID, bo padł na amen jeden moduł ma sens? Co będzie jak firma zniknie z rynku, bo ktoś ją wykupił i zamknął albo firma splajtowała?

Po co miałby ktoś wymianiać KNX? System działa od ponad 20 lat (wcześniej EiB). Jedyne co się wymienia, to klawisze na ścianach i ewentualnie jakiś moduł, bo doszła nowa ciekawa funkcjonalność.

----------


## dendrytus

> Masz na myśli KNX jako standard komunikacyjny czy już rozwiązanie jakiejś konkretnej f-my?


A to jest jakaś różnica?

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wiem. Czyli cokolwiek działające na KNX? Dostanę więc od każdego producenta to co chce lub połącze bez problemu klocki od rożnych?


No właśnie. Tak działa KNX. Wszystko co ma certyfikat i znaczek KNX, będzie działać z każdym urządzeniem ze znaczkiem KNX, nawet z takim wyprodukowanym ponad 23 lata temu i mającym znaczek EIB.
Nie ma takiej możliwości jak np w z-wave, że coś z czymś nie działa, bo nie albo producent zrobi wciągu 2 tygodni update, co w praktyce oznacza co najmniej 6 mies lub nigdy.

Urządzenie KNX, najpierw jest testowane, a dopiero jak przejdzie testy, nadawany jest mu certyfikat na zgodność z KNX. Nie wystarczy produkować urządzenia zgodne z KNX.

----------


## dendrytus

> Przeglądam, przyglądam się i faktycznie jest to hi-end. Do prostych zastosowań (dom jednorodzinny) jest wg mnie trochę za bardzo ekskluzywny i stanowczo za drogi.


A co to są proste zastosowania?
I co to znaczy "ekskluzywny"?
Jeśli ekskluzywność, to podłączeni multi włącznika z LCD za 5000 zł lub znalezionego w piwnicy starego z lat 80, bo akurat to jedyny system który potrafi takie rzeczy, to faktycznie jest ekskluzywny.



> Trochę przez analogię coś jak MAC i PC - jedno drogie i bardziej hermetyczne za to bardziej godne zaufania, drugie o wiele popularniejsze, tańsze ale zdarzają się zgrzyty. 
> Pierwsze kupuje się i zapomina, nad konfiguracją drugiego trzeba trochę popracować.


Ciekawa teoria, chociaż kompletnie błędna.
A kiedy to ostatnio pracowałeś nad konfiguracją PC?

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy sterowanie kilkoma lampkami w domu jest czymś skomplikowanym? Coś takiego http://www.knx.sklep.pl/index.php?grt=Inteligentne%20mieszkanie&ig=290&it=  7909 można zrobić prostym relay-boardem za co najmniej 10x mniej pieniędzy. Wtedy takie coś może mieć jeszcze jakieś uzasadnienie ekonomiczne a inaczej to tylko luksusowy gadżet.


Chętnie zobaczę jaka ściemniasz światło, przy pomocy relay-boarda za co najmniej 10x mniej pieniędzy.
To tylko pokazuje, że nie masz kompletnie jakiejkolwiek wiedzy o IB/ID i myślisz że jest to włączanie światłą.

Równie dobrze możesz zacząć od wytwarzania pustaków samemu, będzie sporo taniej niż kupno w hurtowni.



> Są też pasjonaci, muzycy, graficy i inni, którzy potrzebują indywidualnego zestawu do swojej pracy/hobby, PC nad którym trzeba popracować (kilkanaście lat doświadczeń, możemy dyskutować ale nie tutaj).


Z MAC-iem nie masz takich problemów tylko dlatego, że są niemożliwe, więc są tym samym co Dell czy HP. Chociaż z nimi możesz i tak więcej zrobić niż z MAC-iem


PS.



> można zrobić prostym relay-boardem za co najmniej 10x mniej pieniędzy.  Wtedy takie coś może mieć jeszcze jakieś uzasadnienie ekonomiczne


Może zadaj sobie najpierw pytanie co chcesz mieć i  jakim celu?
Po co przeglądasz ten wątek skoro wszystko zrobisz samemu za 10x mniejsze pieniądze.

----------


## Wekto

> *Magistrala*
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was może wie do czego "podobna" jest magistrala Nexwell FOX? Lub czy ktoś zna jakiś system z topologią podobną do FOX na magistrali CAN?


Jak CAN to moze hapcan? 
http://hapcan.com/index_pl.htm

----------


## stkop

> O! Niezłe i przystępne! Dzięki!


F&Home [F&F] widziałem na targach. Bardzo prymitywne funkcje programowe.

Na magistrali CAN jest jeszcze:

Automatyka Control - System automatyki AMPIO iDOM
Police ampio.pl/ampio_idom

Nie jestem pewien ale chyba w systemie rozproszonym (tak jak FOX Nexwell czy KNX) funkcjonują jeszcze:

MCD Electronics - System automatyki DOMITO
Żywiec  domito.pl [ostatnio robią jakieś promocje na allegro]

i

SAB SOLUTIONS - System automatyki SAB
Łódź / Września  www.sabsystem.pl

----------


## homiq

> Serdeczne dzięki! Jest trochę tych systemów, oferują praktycznie bardzo podobne funkcje za rozsądne ceny.


Witam,

z ciekawości dlaczego CAN ?

w tej licytacji Mac/PC zapominacie o najważniejszej części "user friendly"
oczywiście cena, wydajność, jakość - to wszystko ma znaczenie, natomiast dla mnie użytkowość i prostota obsługi jest znacznie ważniejsza
jako ciekawostka (nie wiem czy macie te same doświadczenia), większość rzeczy prostych, banalnych i dobrze wykonanych powala ceną

oczywiście jako alternatywę systemu IB polecam HOMIQ-a (może brzmi to mało obiektywnie, niemniej zapraszam do kontaktu z naszym personelem)

pozdrawiam!

----------


## homiq

> Dlaczego CAN - prosty, uniwersalny, bezpieczny (automotive, med) standard.


osobiście nie widzę konkretnej przewagi nad RS485 (testowaliśmy tą magistralę do 1000m i z naszymi protokołami działa bez zarzutów)


co do strony www to od początku roku trwają prace nad nową wersją, która zostanie wdrożona na dniach
mimo wszystko zachęcam do kontaktu telefonicznego, którego żadna strona nie zastąpi

pozdrawiam!

----------


## autorus

> Od końca - HomiQ - ze strony nie wiele można się dowiedzieć, trochę za mało szczegółów, porównań, informacji o kosztach itp., jakoś nie przyciąga. Może to błąd, że nie potraficie przekazać w prosty sposób ważnych cech i zalet systemu a tym samym zachęcić klienta?
> 
> Dlaczego CAN - prosty, uniwersalny, bezpieczny (automotive, med) standard.


To fakt, ze strony mało się można dowiedzieć. Dopiero kontakt na Budmie trochę mi rozjaśnił i oczywiście kontakt mailowy. 
Jednak na podstawie samej strony raczej bym się nie zainteresował.

----------


## stkop

> Moim celem nie jest zabawa w lampeczki i multimedia a optymalizacja ogrzewania, wentylacji, rekuperacji, GWC, kolektora słonecznego itp. itd.
> .


W takim wypadku chyba powinieneś poszukać systemu wspierającego komunikację po MODBUS... bo chyba to jest obecnie najpopularniejszy protokolarny sposób komunikacji z tego typu urządzeniami.

----------


## homiq

> Moim celem nie jest zabawa w lampeczki i multimedia a optymalizacja ogrzewania, wentylacji, rekuperacji, GWC, kolektora słonecznego itp. itd.
> 
> Bardzo chętnie jednak zapoznam się z ofertą na prv.


Rozumiem założenia, natomiast nie dewaluował bym stwierdzeniem "zabawa w lampeczki i multimedia"   dużej i wartej uwagi części wyposażenia budynku.
W założeniu domy budujemy dla komfortu i nie można o nim zapominać. Pojawią się jeszcze bramy, alarm, podlewanie, kamery i wiele innych elementów, które warto zintegrować w jeden spójny system.

----------


## DrKubus

od jakiegos czasu poszukuje systemu który mam możliwość zintegrowania się z piecem kondensacyjnym zasilającym podłogówkę w całym domu.

Czy ma ktoś doświadczenia w tym temacie?

Chodzi mi głównie o to żeby móc sterować ogrzewaniem centralnie (z ustalonym harmonogramem grzania w każdym pomieszczeniu), ale jednocześnie mieć w każdym pokoju termostat z wyświetlaczem aktualnej temperatury w pomieszczeniu i możliwością regulacji temperatury z tego właśnie termostatu (dla tego konkretnego pomieszczenia).

----------


## DrKubus

Nie wiem czy się dobrze zrozumieliśmy, zależy mi na instalacji inteligentnej której elementem byłby taki system sterowania. Rozmawiałem z instalatorem Nexwell'a i powiedział, że albo zdecyduje się na sterowanie centralne (zarządzające ogrzewaniem za pomocą elektrozaworów na rozdzielaczu), albo na system termostatów dostarczanych przez producenta pieca.

A mnie zalezy zeby polaczyc te dwa systemy... no chyba ze devlink da sie polaczyc z jakims innym systemem IB?

----------


## dendrytus

Do kolegów  kszhu.int i DrKubus Może warto by założyć oddzielny temat, bo trochę spamujecie w tym. Ten jest o "inteligentny dom - gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie.

----------


## DrKubus

dendrytus - właśnie szukam gotowego systemu w dobrej cenie, tylko takiego który spełni moje oczekiwania, ale jeśli uważasz że to nie ten wątek to nie ma problemu zakładam już kolejny...

----------


## dendrytus

> Twoje wpisy dot KNX też uznać za spam bo nie spełniają wymogów tematu "w dobrej cenie"?


Nie wiedziałem, że zasobność twojego portfela jest wyznacznikiem czegokolwiek i gdziekolwiek.

----------


## DrKubus

> Tylko powiedz gdzie!


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...pod%C5%82ogowe

----------


## autorus

Ja bym proponował powrót do temat 

"gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie"

----------


## autorus

> U nas drobnymi kroczkami zaczynamy uruchamiać Nexo!!! To już możesz powiedzieć że znasz dwie osoby


*kamyk68*, opisz jak ci ten system działa  :smile:  no bądź człowiekiem  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Albo nie rozumiem o czym piszesz albo jesteś na haju twierdząc, że koszty nigdy nie mają żadnego znaczenia.


Koszty mają znaczenie, ale zasobność twojego portfela nie jest wyznacznikiem czegokolwiek, a już na pewno "DOBREJ CENY".
I może raczej wróć do meritum, bo nikogo w tym temacie nie obchodzi, że nie masz pieniędzy, ani to, że będziesz lepił sobie ID z części dla pasjonatów/hobbystów. Tu http://hapcan.com/forum/ masz właściwe i kompetentne forum.

PS.
To, że masz kompleksy i nie stać cię nawet na najtańszy ID na KNX, mimo, że cenowo nie odbiega od HAPCANA, który w ID odpowiada trabantowi po crash teście do samodzielnej naprawy, to twój problem.  Jakimś dziwnym trafem bez problemu tworzę konfiguracje domów dla hobbystów w KNX bijące cenowo na głowę konkurencje.

----------


## dendrytus

> Dla mnie "system w dobrej cenie" wyznacza rynek i jeśli sterowanie 12 punktami świetlnymi na KNX kosztuje ok. 12.000zł gdzie konkurencja robi to równie profesjonalnie ale dużo taniej, to KNX na pewno nie jest "systemem w dobrej cenie". Przynajmniej dla klientów bo rozumiem, że ze strony sprzedawcy wyższa cena = lepsza cena.


To bardzo interesujące, bo sterowanie 12 punktami świetlnymi w KNX można zrealizować za 5130 + VAT(6310 zł) i to w opcji, że każdy z  12 punktów świetlnych jest sterowany ściemniaczem i każdy z 12 punktów świetlnych włączam jednym z 12 oddzielnych włączników KNX. Oczywiście jest to bezsensu, ale tyle kosztowałby max. konfiguracja.
Za samo włączenie, bez ściemniania trzeba zapłacić 3590 +VAT(4416 zł)
Gdybym zamiast dedykowanych włączników KNX chciał sterować przy pomocy zwykłych włączników, zapłaciłbym za części 1956 z VAT za wersję bez ściemniania i 3850 z VAT za wersję ze ściemnianiem
No ale widocznie ty się lepiej znasz się na KNX, niż ja.



> Wracając do meritum, proszę "dziwnym trafem bez problemu" o zupełnie orientacyjny rząd wielkości kosztów systemu opomiarowującego i sterującego m.in.:
> - GWC (termometry, przepustnice),
> - rekuperator (bez interfejsu, termometry, by-pass),
> - czerpnia zewnętrzna (termometry, przepustnice),
> - kolektor słoneczny (termometry, przepustnice),
> - ogrzewanie elektryczne (termometry, styczniki),
> - PPC CWU.
> Wszystko konfigurowalne i sterowalne oczywiście via ethernet przez użytkownika, rejestracja danych, analizy, system "uczący się".
> Żeby nie odpowiadać pytaniem na pytanie to bez wdawania się w zbytnie szczegóły proszę jeszcze raz o rząd wielkości, tzn. np. 10-20kPLN, 100-200kPLN itp.


Żartujesz czy o drogę pytasz?
Równie dobrze mógłbyś zapytać: Ile  kosztuje samochód
-napęd na tył
-klimatyzacja
-elektryczne szyby
-4 koła
Żeby nie odpowiadać pytaniem na pytanie to bez wdawania się w zbytnie  szczegóły proszę jeszcze raz o rząd wielkości, tzn. np. 10-20kPLN,  100-200kPLN itp

Orientacyjnie pasjonat może to spokojnie zmieścić w 10-20kPLN.

Tak szczegółowe systemy wyceniam za pieniądze. Zresztą nie widzę sensu, bo znasz się na KNX dużo lepiej niż ja.




> Wszystko konfigurowalne i sterowalne oczywiście via ethernet przez  użytkownika, rejestracja danych, analizy, system "uczący się".


Do tego wystarczy Raspberry Pi łącznie za 350 zł z VAT

PS
Specjalnie dla ciebie
886 zł z VAT kosztuje wew/zew czujnik temperatury firmy *Elsner* *Elektronik
*http://www.automatyka-knx.pl/product/Zewnetrzny-wewnetrzny-czujnik-temperatury-KNX-T-AP/?id=49

za 3800 z VAT dostaniesz* Interfejs KNX / Modbus RTU 
*http://www.intesis.com/pdf/IntesisBo...asheet_eng.pdf

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie znam się na KNX ale czytać jeszcze potrafię i ponad 12.000zł + 9% za coś takiego to zdrowa przesada.


Nie znasz się, ale twierdzisz, że to przesada. Nie znasz się, ale twierdzisz, że konkurencja robi to samo ale dużo taniej. Świetny żart.
Oczywiście powyższe zdanie sugeruje, że podane przeze mnie liczby to kłamstwo, a tak nie jest

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5693631

Wybierasz zestaw na podzespołach jednej firmy i na tej podstawie oceniasz KNX? Do KNX należy ponad 300 producentów osprzętu, produkują ponad 7000 różnych podzespołów, a ty na podstawie ceny z jednego sklepu wyciągasz jakieś tam wnioski.


Dla przypomnienia trabanty to samo co Audi. Jednym i drugim będziesz stał w korkach, jednym i drugim dojedziesz z warszawy do szczecina.



> Dlatego podtrzymuję to co napisałem wcześniej o dobrej cenie i luksusach - poniższe porównanie chyba Kolegi?


No cóż KNX to jedyny system w którym możemy włączać światło przy pomocy starego przedwojennego włącznika znalezionego w piwnicy, jak i super wypasionego za 5 tys. zł, który nie jest ani obowiązkowym ani standardowym wyposażeniem



> Takie luksusowe zabawki, w których cena rośnie nieproporcjonalnie do wartości dodanej chyba nie w tym temacie ale, że nie jest moim celem jałowe spieranie się z "handlowcami" oraz absolutnie nie jestem zainteresowany KNX-em to za dalszą dyskusję uprzejmie dziękuję.


Po prostu staram się prostować twoje mądrości o KNX, o którym to bardzo trafnie stwierdziłeś



> Nie znam się na KNX

----------


## grzeniu666

*Kszhu*, a na czym ma polegać owo "uczenie się"? Elementy do wysterowania masz raczej typowe, ale może i tutaj lepiej byłoby całość samemu oprogramować (z wyłączeniem tego "uczenia się", to podejrzewam trudniejsze) jakim PLC. Trochę grosza na start kosztuje (w sumie z 4-5K?) ale jak ktoś z programowaniem choć trochę zaprzyjaźniony to poustawia sobie co i jak chce. No i możliwości rozbudowy b. duże. Ja będę w to szedł bo planuję raczej nietypowy układ, kilka osób na FM podobnie, może byś dołączył szczególnie jak masz sposobność i chęć samemu podumać i podłubać?

----------


## autorus

Bo temat jest słabo sprecyzowany, gotowy system w dobrej cenie zaczyna się od min 25tys. Nie ma sensu sie oszukiwać. O niczym tańszym dyskutować nie warto. 
Jak komuś nie odpowiada musi budować sam.

----------


## stkop

> F&Home [F&F] widziałem na targach. Bardzo prymitywne funkcje programowe.
> 
> Na magistrali CAN jest jeszcze:
> 
> Automatyka Control - System automatyki AMPIO iDOM
> Police ampio.pl/ampio_idom
> 
> Nie jestem pewien ale chyba w systemie rozproszonym (tak jak FOX Nexwell czy KNX) funkcjonują jeszcze:
> 
> ...


No to jeszcze dodaje do listy DOMATIQ z Lublina... jest cennik... jest CAN... jest cenowo ciekawie. 

http://www.domatiq.pl/uploads/Katalo...omatiq2011.pdf

http://www.domatiq.pl/uploads/images/DOMATIQ-CENNIK.pdf

Tyle, że to kolejny Polski wynalazek i puki co chyba bez tradycji na rynku. Za to producent SIM sp. z o.o. to marka o ugruntowanej pozycji [producent wyspecjalizowanych rejestratorów i systemów telekomunikacyjnych] http://www.sim.com.pl/o_firmie_id_9.html

----------


## Wekto

> *Kszhu*, a na czym ma polegać owo "uczenie się"? Elementy do wysterowania masz raczej typowe, ale może i tutaj lepiej byłoby całość samemu oprogramować (z wyłączeniem tego "uczenia się", to podejrzewam trudniejsze) jakim PLC. Trochę grosza na start kosztuje (w sumie z 4-5K?) ale jak ktoś z programowaniem choć trochę zaprzyjaźniony to poustawia sobie co i jak chce. No i możliwości rozbudowy b. duże. Ja będę w to szedł bo planuję raczej nietypowy układ, kilka osób na FM podobnie, może byś dołączył szczególnie jak masz sposobność i chęć samemu podumać i podłubać?


PLC to fajne, hobbystyczne rozwiazanie. Tylko jest problem niejako wrodzony. Zarzadzanie sila rzeczy scentralizowane. Jak kazdy element elektroniczny takze i sterownik moze ulec awarii a wtedy masz zblokowany caly dom. Na plc-home.pl rozne rozwiazania padaly. Zdublowana jednostka bedaca swoistym backupem? Tez mozna.

----------


## dendrytus

> nie tu bo krypto-sprzedawcy nie dość, że wojują ze sobą to jeszcze innym żyć nie dają, do wszystkiego zawsze wtrącić muszą swoje trzy grosze a niektórzy to i konfabulują i obrażał jak już inaczej nie dają rady


Jak przystało na niedającego żyć, konfabulujacego krypto-sprzedawcę podam kilka cen.
- czujnik do pomiaru temperatury w ciągach wentylacyjnych - 200€ 
- czujnik wewnętrzny temperatury, wilgotności - 220€
- czujnik zewnętrzny temperatury, wilgotności, kontrola punktu rosy - 320€
- czujnik temperatury 8 kanałów - 320€ 
- czujnik kontroli jakości wody - 430€
- czujnik kontroli wilgotności i temperatury gleby - 320€
- czujnik pomiaru nasłonecznienia do sterowania solarami - 480€
- licznik wody - 230€ 
- czujnik do pomiaru i regulacji temperatury i wilgotności - 240€

Do cen należy doliczyć koszt przesyłki i 23% VAT
Ta tak w ramach pojednania.

PS.
Oczywiście są już inwertery do solarów zgodne z KNX. Czy będą do innych systemów? Wątpię.

----------


## dendrytus

> To powiem, że nadal drogo bo np. taki "oryginalny" czujnik temp. (analog 0-10V), który można podłączyć do praktycznie każdego systemu, PLC itp za ~50€ to już i tak dużo. Zwykły NTC10k na dzielniku napięcia (układ niezniszczalny) to może 20zł plus kalibracja.


Drogo? Bo porównałeś nie to co trzeba. Czujnik w KNX nie jest tym co czujnik w PLC. Stąd nieporozumienie.
Czujnik w KNX oprócz pomiaru realizuje jeszcze kilka-kilkanaście innych funkcji z których może skorzystać dowolny inny element KNX.

Czujnik do pomiaru temperatury w ciągach wentylacyjnych za 200€ realizuje



> Areas of Application:  
> -     Temperature detection in ventilation/air conditioning ducts  
> -     Decentralized heating regulation for constant KNX-Valves or electro-thermal valves 
> -     Shows saved maximum and minimum values on external displays 
> -     Room Temperature Controller with options Comfort/Standby/Night/Frost Protection
> -     Direct set point presetting and display of current set point via KNX-Bus
> -     Various disable options for the controller


Dostępne funkcje.



> Temperature Controller HVAC Modes:  HVAC with increase/decrease options, HVAC with relative set point adjustment, HVAC with absolute set point adjustment 
> Temperature Controller Options:  Comfort Temperature, Stand-by Temperature, Night Temperature, Frost Protection Temperature 
> Temperature Controller  Controller Output: Continuous / Switching PI-Controller / Two-Position Controller with hysteresis  
> Temperature Controller  HVAC-Display:  HVAC-Status Byte, HVAC-Status-Bits Limit Alarm (Upper/Lower):  Temperature 
> Minimum/Maximum Temperature:  Saved minimum/maximum actual temperature  
> Frost Protection Alarm:  Falling below frost protection temperature  
> Update:  Temperature  
> Adjustment Parameters:  Offset adjustment, Output Inversion 
> Lock and Reset Objects:  Minimum/Maximum Temperature 
> Send Options:  Do Not Send, Periodic Sending by Adjustments


Twoje czujniki za 20 zł też to potrafią?
Jak będziesz miał wolną chwilę to policz ile cię będzie kosztować taka funkcjonalność na PLC czy na innym w zasadzie dowolnym systemie

Karta katalogowa to 4 strony A4.

Czujnik jakości wody



> Galvanic isolated instrumentation amplifier  and bus couple unit for measurement and control of the water quality  indicators, pH and ORP. 
> 
> 
>  For monitoring and control of the water quality in aquariums, swimming pools, ponds and service water systems.


 
Dokumentacja to 22 strony A4

Dodatkowo można podąłczyć czujnik temperatury za 15€ do kompensacji  pH.

----------


## ravbc

O właśnie, i to jest powód dla którego KNX jest taki drogi. Używając porównań dendrytusa - tam nawet jak potrzebujesz trabanta, to musisz zapłacić za cały prom kosmiczny.  :wink:  Co jednak nie znaczy, że z samych "trabantów" da się zbudować cokolwiek sensownego, więc "aż tak" drogi KNX ostatecznie nie wyjdzie, jeśli instalacja będzie choć zbliżona do IB.

----------


## dendrytus

> O właśnie, i to jest powód dla którego KNX jest taki drogi. Używając porównań dendrytusa - tam nawet jak potrzebujesz trabanta, to musisz zapłacić za cały prom kosmiczny.


Tylko, że w KNX nikt nie potrzebuje trabantów. Przynajmniej ja nigdy nie miałem takiej potrzeby.
A powód "wysokich" cen KNX jest bardzo prosty i nie ma żadnego związku z jego budową. Podzespoły do KNX produkują BOGATE kraje na własne BOGATE rynki.
Podziel te ceny przez 4 i powiedz, że są one dla ciebie nadal wysokie.
To samo dotyczy samochodów i ich trwałości. Oni produkują samochody, które średnio mają przejechać 200-250 tys km w ciągu 10 lat po autostradach. Dlatego nie nadają się na polskie drogi, które raczej przypominają Paryż-Dakar.

Z cenami w KNX i Polską jest też taki problem, że nie można kupić 10 letniego KNX-a od niepalącego emeryta, który używał go tylko na zakupy.

----------


## Jacław

> To bardzo interesujące, bo sterowanie 12 punktami świetlnymi w KNX można zrealizować za 5130 + VAT(6310 zł) i to w opcji, że każdy z  12 punktów świetlnych jest sterowany ściemniaczem i każdy z 12 punktów świetlnych włączam jednym z 12 oddzielnych włączników KNX. Oczywiście jest to bezsensu, ale tyle kosztowałby max. konfiguracja.
> Za samo włączenie, bez ściemniania trzeba zapłacić 3590 +VAT(4416 zł)


Na jakim sprzęcie taką wycenę oparłeś???

----------


## ravbc

> To samo dotyczy samochodów i ich trwałości. Oni produkują samochody, które średnio mają przejechać 200-250 tys km w ciągu 10 lat po autostradach.


To już niestety jest coraz mniej zbieżne z rzeczywistością. Jeszcze jakieś starsze konstrukcje tak mają, ale wszystkie nowsze są robione na "dożycie" do końca gwarancji - oczywiście bez obniżenia ceny przy tej okazji. Szczęśliwie KNX chyba to nie dotknie, bo tu jednak raz że konkurencja większa, a dwa że rynek nie wybiera głównie ceną.




> Z cenami w KNX i Polską jest też taki problem, że nie można kupić 10 letniego KNX-a od niepalącego emeryta, który używał go tylko na zakupy.


ROTFL, ale coś w tym może być...

PS. Sorry za off-topic.  :wink:

----------


## adwlodar

*Jacław*, małopolska firma Intelektronik produkuje zgodne z KNX-owym standardem urządzenia wykonawcze w cenie 300-500 zł. Tak jak pisał Dendrytus: do nich możesz podpiąć nawet sensory Busch-Jaeger za kilka tysięcy złotych.

----------


## gentoonx

Areas of Application:
- Temperature detection in ventilation/air conditioning ducts
- Decentralized heating regulation for constant KNX-Valves or electro-thermal valves
- Shows saved maximum and minimum values on external displays
- Room Temperature Controller with options Comfort/Standby/Night/Frost Protection
- Direct set point presetting and display of current set point via KNX-Bus
- Various disable options for the controller 


sorry z glupie pytanie, ale sam czujnik to wszystko robi? bo jak robi to poco mu "constant KNX-Valves or electro-thermal valves"i "external displays" i "Room Temperature Controller" i inne pierdoly. chyba że do czujnika za 200euro to wszystko dodają gratis.  :Lol:

----------


## dendrytus

> sorry z glupie pytanie, ale sam czujnik to wszystko robi? bo jak robi to  poco mu "constant KNX-Valves or electro-thermal valves"i "external  displays" i "Room Temperature Controller" i inne pierdoly. chyba że do  czujnika za 200euro to wszystko dodają gratis.


Pytanie nie jest głupie i wynika po prostu z nieznajomości lub nie zrozumienia KNX.
System KNX jest systemem rozproszonym, co oznacza, że nie ma centralnego elementu obrabiającego dane. Dlatego każdy element musi obrobić sygnał do postaci zrozumiałej dla pozostałych elementów systemu.
Ideą przewodnią systemów ID/IB jest ograniczenie różnych czujników, co w praktyce oznacza, że np. czujka ruchu może włączać alarm lub światło. Czujnik otwarcia okna wyłącza ogrzewania, klimatyzację lub włącza alarm.
Dane z czujnika temperatury możemy wykorzystać wszędzie tam gdzie zachodzi taka potrzeba.
Inną zaletą KNX jest to, że w przypadku dodawania jakiejś funkcjonalności wystarczy podciągnąć 230V i przewód magistralny.

Dobrym przykładem są np. żaluzje zewnętrzne. Kilka lat temu rzadkość obecnie można powiedzieć coraz powszechniejszy standard.
W wykończonym domu wystarczy podciągnąć 230V od najbliższego gniazdka i zielony przewód od włącznika przy wejściu. Nie trzeba latać przez cały dom.
W sąsiednim pokoju możemy już ciągnąć przewód magistralny poprzez przewiercenie się przez ścianę, bo jest bliżej niż od włącznika..
Jeśli przy oknie mieliśmy kaloryfer sterowany poprze KNX, to wystarczy przeciągnąć go do silnika żaluzji plus oczywiście 230V.
Powyższy przykłady o żaluzjach wziąłem z praktyki, gdyż kilka razy robiłem już coś takiego.
Oczywiście moglibyśmy też sygnał sterujący do rolet przesłać poprzez sieć 230V lub radiowo. Dla KNX, to żaden problem.

Oczywiście w KNX możemy zainstalować centralną jednostkę, która będzie zbierała dane, umożliwiała wizualizację czy ułatwi szukanie błędów jeśli takowe wystąpią.
Jak przystało na jednostkę centralną może też wykonywać skomplikowane operacje logiczne.
Np. Jeśli wideofon zidentyfikuje teściową, to po 10 sek od otwarcia furtki nastąpi "przypadkowe" podlewanie trawnika. Oczywiście jeśli będzie za zimno, to ID powstrzyma się od tego psikusa. Dzięki centralnej jednostce nie ma też problemu, aby psikus zdarzał się tylko w parzyste wtorki i piątki 13.




> Tyle, że mam pozatapiane w posadzkach, ścianach itp. różne NTC-e,


A to jest jakiś problem z montażem czujników KNX  np temperatury w posadzce?

http://www.dobregniazdka.pl/asortyment/gira/sonda-do-pokojowego-regulatora-temperatury-gira/1766
Plus 



http://elmark.h2.pl/showimg.php?fn=1195553456503.jpg&w=250&h=750

I mamy w jednym urządzeniu włączniki światła, sterownie żaluzjami i pokojowy regulator temperatury z pomiarem w podłodze.
Zainstalowanie całości to podpięcie sondy i dwóch lub 4 żył przewodu magistralnego, zależy czy urządzenie jest ostanim na linii.
Czas montażu około 3-5 min.
Oczywiście wszystko mieści się w pojedynczej standardowej puszce.




> które muszę do czegoś podpiąć - może być kalibrowalny pomiar prądu lub inny analog.


A ja dostaję wszystko gotowe w formacie, który może odebrać dowolny inny element systemu KNX.
Nie tworzę żadnego oprogramowania, tylko podaję wartości, które mnie interesują i które urządzenie ma podjąć działanie. Oczywiście nie uszę też testować napisanego programu, producent i jego inżynierowie zrobili to za mnie.
Dla KNX nie ma problemu z np. bezsensowną funkcja zapalania światłą w funkcji temperatury? Poziom jasności mogę sobie uzależnić od wielkości temperatury.  Jak mi się znudzi to po prostu kasuję taką funkcjonalność.

----------


## gentoonx

OK, dzieki za wyczrpującą odpowiedź.

Dopytuje tylko po to by zrozumieć. 
W Nexo czujnik temperatury bodajże element 8-krotny realizuje funkcje termometru i termostatu. Dane z czujnika wysyłane sa do centrali Nexo, a ta w zależnosci od potrzeb i funkcjonalności steruje elementami wykonawczymi za pomocą modułów Tukan - tak ja to zrozumiałem u nich.

Czy to co opisałeś o KNX działa inaczej? Tzn jakieś inne drogi transmisji danych z czujnika są i reakcji na parametry? bez elementów pośredniczących?

sorry że pytam, ale nie interesowałem sie do niedawna IB

----------


## autorus

Odnośnie nexo to jesienią mają wprowadzić panele 12"  z możliwością podpięcia kamer IP. Ze tak powiem trochę się dopytywałem.

----------


## gentoonx

jak dla mnie mało praktyczne. Jakby zrobili moduł Tukan dający możliwość wyświetlania obrazu z takich kamer na TV to rozumiem. 

Jaka rejestracja w tym panelu 12" - pytałeś?

----------


## autorus

z tego co wiem to zero rejestracji. Panele w technologi PCT jeśli ci coś pomoże.

----------


## homiq

> Dobrym przykładem są np. żaluzje zewnętrzne. Kilka lat temu rzadkość obecnie można powiedzieć coraz powszechniejszy standard.
> W wykończonym domu wystarczy podciągnąć 230V od najbliższego gniazdka i zielony przewód od włącznika przy wejściu. Nie trzeba latać przez cały dom.
> W sąsiednim pokoju możemy już ciągnąć przewód magistralny poprzez przewiercenie się przez ścianę, bo jest bliżej niż od włącznika..
> Jeśli przy oknie mieliśmy kaloryfer sterowany poprze KNX, to wystarczy przeciągnąć go do silnika żaluzji plus oczywiście 230V.
> Powyższy przykłady o żaluzjach wziąłem z praktyki, gdyż kilka razy robiłem już coś takiego.
> Oczywiście moglibyśmy też sygnał sterujący do rolet przesłać poprzez sieć 230V lub radiowo. Dla KNX, to żaden problem.


oczywiście takie kombinacje są możliwe, natomiast korci mnie aby nawiązać tu do sprzedawców systemów bezprzewodowych, którzy z dużą premedytacją zapomnieli o tym, że bez zasilania nic nie wysterują i chcąc nie chcąc przewód i tak należy położyć 

osobiście co do takich przeróbek to zdecydowanie lepiej przygotować koncepcję instalacji przewidującą przyszłość i mieć w odpowiednich miejscach zapasy przewodów
ma to później znaczenie jak chodzi o czytelność instalacji - takie sprawy kończą się zdziwieniem dlaczego bezpiecznik od gniazd w salonie wyłączył światło w korytarzu i markizy na zewnątrz  :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

> z tego co wiem to zero rejestracji. Panele w technologi PCT jeśli ci coś pomoże.


czyli co to ma być? to jakbym w telefonie z pojemnościowym ekranem dotykowym ramkę na zdjęcia ruchome sobie otworzył? i co niby miałbym z tym robić,..hmmm

Komuś na pewno będzie potrzebne, dla mnie gadżet.

Zobaczymy specyfikację i funkcjonalność jak wejdzie do oferty.

 może choć złodzieja będzie można tym zabić  :Lol:

----------


## adwlodar

*gentoonx*, pewnie jako centralne sterowanie domem + wizualizacja i obraz z kamer IP. Rejestracja Ci nie jest potrzebna, bo pewniej będzie jak postawisz sobie osobny serwer do archiwizacji. Panel jedynie "pobiera" strumień, czyli pewnie też możliwość przeglądania stron www przez LAN.

----------


## autorus

zapewne, ale lekkim nieporozumieniem jest to, że do panelu zależy czy możemy podłączyć zwykłe kamery cctv czy ip. Moim zdanie to sie powinno dziać w rozdzielni. Inaczej co nowa funkcja to nowy panel?

----------


## adwlodar

Jeżeli poprzednie panele miały LAN, to nie wiem czy nie wystarczyło dokupić videoserwera do kamer analogowych. Chyba, że chodzi o sam soft (jakieś kodeki, itp.).

----------


## kasprzyk

> zapewne, ale lekkim nieporozumieniem jest to, że do panelu zależy czy możemy podłączyć zwykłe kamery cctv czy ip. Moim zdanie to sie powinno dziać w rozdzielni. Inaczej co nowa funkcja to nowy panel?


Witaj  :smile: 
Nie wiem jak będzie funkcjonował nowy panel o którym wspominasz, do obecnych LCD-ków doprowadzony jest zintegrowany sygnał z karty CCTV, która znajduje się "gdzieś" w rozdzielni głównej, czy w innym miejscu gdzie zlokalizowana jest także płyta główna systemu. Na panelu dokonujemy tylko wyboru źródła lub inne akcje (kamera 1-sza, 2-ga 3-cia 5-ta itd.) a wszystkie przewody od kamer schodzą się do karty (kart) CCTV umiejscowionej w rozdzielni głównej. W tym miejscu można także rozdzielić sygnał w celu niezależnej rejestracji.
Pzdr

----------


## qubic

a coś takiego ? da radę?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYMpMt0lwUY

----------


## ravbc

> a coś takiego ? da radę?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYMpMt0lwUY


To głównie badziewia na Z-Wave, tyle że uzupełnione o sterowanie z androida (z resztą chyba w najmniej wygodny, za to najbardziej czasochłonny sposób - tj. głosowo via telefon). IMHO mega upierdliwe i w zasadzie bezużyteczne. Masz szczęście, że dendrytus tego nie przyuważył, bo pewnie znowu by jakieś pierdy o Trabantach i Ferrari powklejał...  :wink: 
Aha, no i ciężko to nazwać "gotowym systemem w dobrej cenie".

----------


## autorus

dokładnie jak przedmówca mówił. Nie tykaj.

----------


## dendrytus

> Masz szczęście, że dendrytus tego nie przyuważył, bo pewnie znowu by jakieś pierdy o Trabantach i Ferrari powklejał...


Zauważyłem i jedyne co mogę powiedzieć to, że działa, w przeciwieństwie do fibaro, które użytkowników najpopularniejszej platformy ma w dupie, tak samo jak użytkowników iPada.

----------


## ravbc

fibaro w sumie też na Z-Wave zdaje się oparte, tyle że zrobione jeszcze głupiej niż to co wklejał qubic - choćby dlatego, że całkowicie zamknięte, więc klient jest w 100% zależny od producenta, który "ma go w dupie"  :wink: 

A co do samego sterowania głosowego, to oczywiście da się to zrobić dobrze i nawet może być użyteczne. Ale nosić ze sobą telefon i gadać do niego, żeby zapalić światło? No litości...  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Dla mnie jedyną jego zaletą może być tylko rozpoznawanie mowy ze względów bezpieczeństwa (np otwieranie drzwi) i rejestracji (wiadomo kto otwiera).

----------


## Sztywniak

> fibaro w sumie też na Z-Wave zdaje się oparte, tyle że zrobione jeszcze głupiej niż to co wklejał qubic - choćby dlatego, że całkowicie zamknięte, więc klient jest w 100% zależny od producenta, który "ma go w dupie" 
> 
> A co do samego sterowania głosowego, to oczywiście da się to zrobić dobrze i nawet może być użyteczne. Ale nosić ze sobą telefon i gadać do niego, żeby zapalić światło? No litości...


Uwielbiam takich gości jak Ty. Nie mam pojęcia , nie widziałem na oczy ale pieprze głupoty.
Zrozumiałbym gdybyś napisał że Fibaro jest niedopracowane, że soft na androida, Ipad-a jest s wersji beta ale napisać o jednym z najbardziej otwartych systemów że jest całkowicie zamknięty to po prostu brednie.

----------


## ravbc

> Uwielbiam takich gości jak Ty. Nie mam pojęcia , nie widziałem na oczy ale pieprze głupoty.
> Zrozumiałbym gdybyś napisał że Fibaro jest niedopracowane, że soft na androida, Ipad-a jest s wersji beta ale napisać o jednym z najbardziej otwartych systemów że jest całkowicie zamknięty to po prostu brednie.


Rozczulają mnie takie posty. Fajnie że masz Fibaro i się cieszysz. Fajnie, że Ci pasuje. Ale niestety producent jakoś nie kwapi się z chwaleniem otwartością swojego systemu. Powiedziałbym nawet, że jest wręcz odwrotnie. Dla mnie otwartość, to możliwość spięcia systemu z elemnetami pochodzącymi od innych producentów (przy czym nie wymagam cudów - wystarczy mi odsługa standardowych protokołów automatyki: EIB/KNX, czy modbus). W przypadku Fibaro muszę liczyć na łaskawość producenta, że oprogramuje interfejs do interesujących mnie urządzeń (tak jak ponoć stało się z Satelową Integrą) - to jest właśnie to całkowite zamknięcie, o którym wspominałem i tą opinię podtrzymuję. Podtrzymuję także to, że jak na możliwości to cała technologia Z-Wave (a Fibaro jeszcze bardziej) jest zdecydowanie za droga.
Na koniec napiszę, że "inteligentny budynek" to nie jest dom, w którym automat umie zapalać światło - podstawa to właśnie integracja różnych jego systemów - a to akurat jak na razie w Fibrao jest nietrywialne (poza oczywiście prostym ON/OFF) - nadal trzeba poczekać na "łaskę" producenta. Jeśli to zmienią, to może ja zmienię zdanie. Chociaż chyba nie - całe Z-Wave jest do chrzanu  :wink:

----------


## Sztywniak

z całym szacunkiem @ravbc ale nie będę się z Tobą licytował bo tego typu dyskusje niczego nie wnoszą
Uważam że oba standardy mają inny target klientów.
Na forum spotykam się ze skrajnymi opiniami i nie mogę zdzierżyć jak ktoś piszę nieprawdę. Dotyczy to obu stron barykady bo wielu sprzedawców Fibaro też już się tu nieźle wygłupiło.
Chciałbym tylko sprecyzować że do mojego Fibaro mogę podpiąć urządzenia KNX , ModBus, EnOcean i wiele wiele innych
Na koniec chciałbym tylko napisać że wiem co to jest "inteligentny budynek" i wiem też że ja go nie potrzebuje ponieważ biurowca ani hotelowca nie posiadam lecz mały domek w którym wystarczy mi zwykły "inteligentny dom"

----------


## ravbc

> Chciałbym tylko sprecyzować że do mojego Fibaro mogę podpiąć urządzenia KNX , ModBus, EnOcean i wiele wiele innych


Szkoda więc, że producent na swojej oficjalnej stronie o tym nie wspomina. Albo dobrze to ukrywa. Albo już czas bym odwiedził okulistę...

----------


## Sztywniak

> Szkoda więc, że producent na swojej oficjalnej stronie o tym nie wspomina. Albo dobrze to ukrywa. Albo już czas bym odwiedził okulistę...


hehe 
mnie jakoś to nie dziwi
na stronie WAGO też nie ma informacji o Loxone bo niby czemu mieliby wspierać konkurencję , lepiej sprzedać swoje urządzenia.
Chociaż w KNX jest to lepiej rozwiązane bo bez problemu można uzyskać listę certyfikowanych urządzeń i oprogramowanie.
W Fibaro trzeba dochodzić samemu.

----------


## Rotan

Zapytam praktyków.

 Nie interesują mnie porady  instalatorów z powodów oczywistych- nie chcę wciskania kitu że coś jest naj, z górnej półki itp.(wiadomo że instalator wciśnie to, na czym najlepiej zarobi, czyli system na którego sprzedaż dostał najlepszy upust, czyli coś co najsłabiej schodzi z magazynu).

Jaki system przewodowy polecacie. Instalacja gwiazda (wszystko, czyli każdy włącznik, gniazdo,oprawa świetlna/grupa świateł, czujnik temp, domofon , alarm integra jakaśtam i inny kabel od TV, CCTV czy czegoś innego spotykają się w jednym miejscu. Dodatkowo wszystkie puszki  włączników jak i paneli alarmowych i domofonu połączone BUS'em. 

Co polecacie?

----------


## Sztywniak

Gdybym miał instalować teraz system przewodowy to mój ranking wygląda tak :
KNX jeżeli będzie instalowany przez dendrytusa lub firmę Smartech
MODBUS jeśli instalowany przez firmę IHMS.
W innych przypadkach bym się bał a tych firm byłbym pewien.

----------


## Rotan

> Gdybym miał instalować teraz system przewodowy to mój ranking wygląda tak :
> KNX jeżeli będzie instalowany przez dendrytusa lub firmę Smartech
> MODBUS jeśli instalowany przez firmę IHMS.
> W innych przypadkach bym się bał a tych firm byłbym pewien.


Co do systemów to będę sprawdzał i dzięki. 
Ale czemu akurat te firmy? Masz jakieś doświadczenia z nimi???
A może jakiś deal?

----------


## Sztywniak

> Co do systemów to będę sprawdzał i dzięki. 
> Ale czemu akurat te firmy? Masz jakieś doświadczenia z nimi???
> A może jakiś deal?


Hehe deal, pewnie większość czytających się w duchu śmieje jak to czyta.
Na wszystkich forach występuje pod tym samym nickiem  :wink: 
Podałem Ci technologie i firmy których jestem pewien ponieważ mają doświadczenie i kompletną ofertę.
Ci ludzie tym żyją na codzień a uwierz mi że jest z tym ciężko.
Szkoda że mi nikt nie napisał takiej odpowiedzi 2 lata temu bo parę kabelków bym dołożył do konkurencyjnych urządzeń.
Pobierz sobie poradnik ze Smartechu, obejrzyj stronę IHMS i decyduj.
W sumie to jakiś tam deal w tym jest :
@dendrytus do dziś zabija mnie swoim doświadczeniem i ma podobnie racjonalne podejście do mojego
Firmy Smartech nie trzeba reklamować
Ihms jest najbardziej innowacyjną firma z branży przewodowych  ID jaką znam.
Oba systemy są na długie lata a to jest ważne żeby się producent nie zwinął.

----------


## Rotan

> Hehe deal, pewnie większość czytających się w duchu śmieje jak to czyta.
> Na wszystkich forach występuje pod tym samym nickiem 
> Podałem Ci technologie i firmy których jestem pewien ponieważ mają doświadczenie i kompletną ofertę.
> Ci ludzie tym żyją na codzień a uwierz mi że jest z tym ciężko.
> Szkoda że mi nikt nie napisał takiej odpowiedzi 2 lata temu bo parę kabelków bym dołożył do konkurencyjnych urządzeń.
> Pobierz sobie poradnik ze Smartechu, obejrzyj stronę IHMS i decyduj.


Nie unoś się tak. Widzisz po ilości moich postów że nie śledzę Was. Powiedz mi jakiego kabelka zapomniałem dołożyć!
Firmy polecane przez Ciebie sprawdzę.
Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Nie unoś się tak. Widzisz po ilości moich postów że nie śledzę Was. Powiedz mi jakiego kabelka zapomniałem dołożyć!
> Firmy polecane przez Ciebie sprawdzę.
> Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


Odnośnie kabelków nikt Ci zdalnie nie pomoże dopóki nie wybierzesz technologii.
Nie zdziw sie jak będziesz kładł od nowa.
Z uniwersalnych kabli to pamiętaj o prądzie na zewnątrz : nawadnianie, oświetlenie podjazdu czy ogrodu, zasilanie kamer,  jakaś choinka, czujniki deszczu, wilgotności ziemi itd.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Zapytam praktyków.
> 
>  Nie interesują mnie porady  instalatorów z powodów oczywistych- nie chcę wciskania kitu że coś jest naj, z górnej półki itp.(wiadomo że instalator wciśnie to, na czym najlepiej zarobi, czyli system na którego sprzedaż dostał najlepszy upust, czyli coś co najsłabiej schodzi z magazynu).
> 
> Jaki system przewodowy polecacie. Instalacja gwiazda (wszystko, czyli każdy włącznik, gniazdo,oprawa świetlna/grupa świateł, czujnik temp, domofon , alarm integra jakaśtam i inny kabel od TV, CCTV czy czegoś innego spotykają się w jednym miejscu. Dodatkowo wszystkie puszki  włączników jak i paneli alarmowych i domofonu połączone BUS'em. 
> 
> Co polecacie?


Witam
Dosyć dziwne kryteria przyjąłeś, "praktyk" to także instalator, który musi wziąć na swoje barki wykonaną pracę. Nie myślisz chyba, że ktoś jest na tyle nie rozsądny, żeby ponownie instalować system który nie pracuje poprawnie i przynosi instalatorowi jak i użytkownikowi ciągłe problemy ?
Ze swojej strony mogę polecić Nexo firmy Nexwell, jeżeli "boisz" się, że instalator będzie chciał Cię skroić na podzespołach tej firmy, rozmowy na temat upustów możesz prowadzić bezpośrednio z producentem. 
Proponuję też zaproszenie przedstawiciela z walizką prezentacyjną, można organoleptycznie wypróbować system.
Pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> Zapytam praktyków.
> 
>  Nie interesują mnie porady  instalatorów z powodów oczywistych- nie chcę wciskania kitu że coś jest naj, z górnej półki itp.(wiadomo że instalator wciśnie to, na czym najlepiej zarobi, czyli system na którego sprzedaż dostał najlepszy upust, czyli coś co najsłabiej schodzi z magazynu).


Jako instalator doradzałbym ci KNX. Możesz mi wierzyć, ale produkt GIRA, ABB czy Jung-a nie zalegają magazynów.
Jako praktyk, który brzydzi się pieniędzmi, muszę doradzić ci http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2530216.html lub http://plc-home.pl/forum/
Mają chłopaki zapał. Nie wiem ile jest to warte, ale oni są zadowoleni.



> Jaki system przewodowy polecacie. Instalacja gwiazda (wszystko, czyli każdy włącznik, gniazdo,oprawa świetlna/grupa świateł, czujnik temp, domofon , alarm integra jakaśtam i inny kabel od TV, CCTV czy czegoś innego spotykają się w jednym miejscu. Dodatkowo wszystkie puszki  włączników jak i paneli alarmowych i domofonu połączone BUS'em.


Nie po to tworzy się systemy magistralne, aby część sterująca była wykonana w gwiazdę. Jest to GŁUPOTA nic nie dająca oprócz pyty kabli i problemu z podłączaniem.


PS.
Mój stan określany jako: praktyk, który brzydzi się pieniędzmi, nie występuje nawet po dużej ilości alkoholu.

----------


## Rotan

> Jako instalator doradzałbym ci KNX. Możesz mi wierzyć, ale produkt GIRA, ABB czy Jung-a nie zalegają magazynów.
> Jako praktyk, który brzydzi się pieniędzmi, muszę doradzić ci http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2530216.html lub http://plc-home.pl/forum/
> Mają chłopaki zapał. Nie wiem ile jest to warte, ale oni są zadowoleni.
> Nie po to tworzy się systemy magistralne, aby część sterująca była wykonana w gwiazdę. Jest to GŁUPOTA nic nie dająca oprócz pyty kabli i problemu z podłączaniem.
> 
> 
> 
> PS.
> Mój stan określany jako: praktyk, który brzydzi się pieniędzmi, nie występuje nawet po dużej ilości alkoholu.


Alkohol szkodzi zdrowiu.

Skłaniam się ku KNX'owi.

Nie interesuje mnie hand made. Nie jestem elektronikiem i nie mam zamiaru zaprzyjażniać się na siłę z jakimkolwiek instalatorem.

To ile wydałem na kabelki to świadomy wybór. Dzięki temu mam dość dużą swobodę i czas na decyzję. GŁUPOTĄ byłoby nie mając czasu na ŚWIADOME podjęcie decyzji, wybranie rozwiązania.

----------


## dendrytus

> Skłaniam się ku KNX'owi.
> To ile wydałem na kabelki to świadomy wybór.


Jeśli to nie kabel KNX, to możesz sobie darować KNX. KNX nie działa na kablach od sieci komputerowej dowolnej kategorii ani żadnych innych



> Dzięki temu mam dość dużą swobodę i czas na decyzję.


A czym różni się połączenia w "gwiazdę" od połączenia w "linię" lub "drzewo" w KNX?
Jedni wolą szklane ramki i bajeranckie włączniki inni kilometry kabli.

----------


## Rotan

> Jeśli to nie kabel KNX, to możesz sobie darować KNX. KNX nie działa na kablach od sieci komputerowej dowolnej kategorii ani żadnych innych
> 
> A czym różni się połączenia w "gwiazdę" od połączenia w "linię" lub "drzewo" w KNX?
> Jedni wolą szklane ramki i bajeranckie włączniki inni kilometry kabli.


Nie wątpie w Twoje kompetencje, ale czasami jesteś irytująco przemądrzały.



> Pozdrawiam!


Wasza stronka jest uboga. Wolałbym sprawdzić ten system organoleptycznie. Gdzie to można zrealizować?

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wątpie w Twoje kompetencje, ale czasami jesteś *irytująco przemądrzały*.


To raczej pokazuje skalę twojej ignorancji.
Zadałem proste pytania i co? 
Instalacje pewnie zrobioną masz na skrętce komputerowej kat. 5e. Jeśłi tak to ostrzegam lojalnie KNX nie ruszy. Część będzie działać ale niektóre elementy nie. I nic z tym nie zrobisz, nawet łącząc pary razem w celu zwiększenia grubości żył.
Jeśli położyłeś kabel KNX, który jest 2 razy droższy, to w zasadzie wyeliminowywałeś pozostałe systemy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Do końca się nie zgadzam. Na skrętkach cat.5 położonych w gwiazdę widziałem działające systemy KNX.


A  mnie nie udało się po kimś, takiej instalacji doprowadzić do  normalnego  działania. Dopiero położenie miejscami kabla KNX załatwiło  sprawę. Sztuka dla sztuki. Trochę na zasadzie, jak to ja nie dam rady? Trwało to około 3 mies. i przez ten czas  miejscami wisiały kable od KNX. A później zostały wkute. Teraz by mi się nie chciało, chociaż opłaciło się.

Gdy wchodził  KNX, wtedy EIB, wielu polskich "patenciarzy"  robiło na skrętce  komputerowej z marnym skutkiem.



> Dodatkowo XXX działa już w kilkunastu budynkach z zielonym kablem KNX i   nie jest to wielki problem poza umieszczaniem urządzeń magistralnych  we  włącznikach. (nie jestem fanem tego rozwiązania ale da się)


Po pierwsze wy możecie jako producent bawić się w dopasowanie. Możliwe,   że wasze urządzenia są tolerancyjna dla różnych typów "nośnika".
Po  drugie z faktu, że HOMIQ chodzi nie oznacza, że pozostałe systemy  będą  działały. Nowe moduły Nexwella, od kiedy podał, że może być  stosowany kabel KNX, będą działały, ale pierwsze egzemplarze już   niekoniecznie. Ja bym nie ryzykował marnowania czasu i pieniędzy, bo kto odda nam pieniądze za sprzęt, jeśli system będzie głupiał na niewłaściwym kablu?
 Nie wiadomo jak   zachowałyby się Darin, Domiq, F&Home. Dla małych instalacji np. w bloku, może nie być   problemu, ale dla rozbudowanych już tak.
 Z faktu, że zadziałał, niemożna wyciągać wniosków, że zadziała zawsze. Tak jak, że KNX na kablu KNX zadziała zawsze.

Nawet nie wiadomo gdzie szukać problemu np. wieszającego się systemu.

Trzeba pamiętać, że wyboru systemu dokonuje się najpóźniej jak stoją mury, ale nie ma jeszcze dachu. Później nie ma już odwrotu. I nie ma czegoś takiego jak uniwersalne okablowanie ID/IB ułożone w gwiazdę.

----------


## stkop

> Nie wiadomo jak   zachowałyby się Darin, Domiq, F&Home. Dla małych instalacji np. w bloku, może nie być   problemu, ale dla rozbudowanych już tak.


Czyli Twoje kategoryczne stanowisko uległo pewnej erozji. Problem jakości i typu przewodu jest bardzo istotny i warto w tej kwestii korzystać z rekomendowanych przewodów. Nie jest to jednak kwestia zero - jedynkowa typu działa, nie działa tak jak wcześniej to sugerowałeś. Większość cech przewodów magistralnych staje się istotna dla znaczących wartości jej obciążenia względem katalogowych możliwości. Tj. dla przykładu mogę zaryzykować stwierdzenie, że jeśli długość przewodu magistralnego i ilość wykorzystanych adresów [urządzeń] magistrali nie przekracza 20% to problemy z komunikacją nie nastapią, przy tym sprawa się komplikuje dla architektury magistrali typu gwiazda 1/1 [przewód/urządzenie] [włściwie to jest zupełnie bzedetny sposób prowadzenia magistrali]. Może przedstawiłbyś dokładnie, jakiego typu magistralę musiałeć poprawiać [długość / ilość urządzeń] na tej lini [magistrali]. Może to dać pewien obraz możliwości migracji do KNX na bazie skrętki cat. 5e. I zdrugiej strony Homiq też wspomnij w jakich warunkach mieliście/niemieliście problemów z komunikacją i trzeba/nietrzeba było coś przerabiać.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czyli Twoje kategoryczne stanowisko uległo pewnej erozji.


?



> Problem jakości i typu przewodu jest bardzo istotny i warto w tej kwestii korzystać z rekomendowanych przewodów.


Jakość to jedna sprawa, a parametry to zupełnie inna



> Nie jest to jednak kwestia zero - jedynkowa typu działa, nie działa tak jak wcześniej to sugerowałeś. Większość cech przewodów magistralnych staje się istotna dla znaczących wartości jej obciążenia względem katalogowych możliwości. Tj. dla przykładu mogę zaryzykować stwierdzenie, że jeśli długość przewodu magistralnego i ilość wykorzystanych adresów [urządzeń] magistrali nie przekracza 20% to problemy z komunikacją nie nastapią,


A te mądrości to odnośnie czego? 
Co ma długość przewodu do ilości adresów?
W KNX mam tylko dwie żyły, którym przekazywana jest komunikacja nadawanie-odbieranie i zapięcie zasilające modułu. Stąd bardzo ważne są parametry przewodu. Dodatkowo średnica żyły to 0,8 mm, a nie 0,5.
W systemach wykorzystujących skrętką komputerową mamy oddzielne przewody zasilające i "busowe". Mogą być wykorzystane 2 pary lub wszystkie zgodnie ze specyfikacją PoE.
W Nexwellu wykorzystane są wszystkie 4 przewody przewodu KNX.



> przy tym sprawa się komplikuje dla architektury magistrali typu gwiazda 1/1 [przewód/urządzenie] [włściwie to jest zupełnie bzedetny sposób prowadzenia magistrali].


Kosztowny i nic niedający, ale o tym przecież pisałem



> Może przedstawiłbyś dokładnie, jakiego typu magistralę musiałeć poprawiać [długość / ilość urządzeń] na tej lini [magistrali]. Może to dać pewien obraz możliwości migracji do KNX na bazie skrętki cat. 5e.


Po co? Gdyby to ode mnie zależało wyprułbym wszystko, trwałoby krócej, ale pewnie kosztowałoby więcej. Zresztą plan obejmował również płożenie w całości kabla KNX.
Były 4 linie, układ drzewa. Gdyby było na kablu KNX działałoby bez problemu.
Równie dobrze możesz mnie poprosić o przeróbkę kół w BMW M5 na koła od trabanta, bo opony są tańsze.
Każdy obiekt będzie inny, inaczej będą przebiegały/krzyżowały się przewody.
Jeszcze ktoś z boku pomyśli, że go znowu ktoś chce orżnąć na kablu, bo po co kłaść kabel KNX po 2,50 zł/m, skoro na allegro mamy kabel i to kat. 5e po 100 zł za 305 m, a HomiQ napisał, że widział KNX działające na takim kablu.

----------


## Rotan

> To raczej pokazuje skalę twojej ignorancji.
> Zadałem proste pytania i co? 
> Instalacje pewnie zrobioną masz na skrętce komputerowej kat. 5e. Jeśłi tak to ostrzegam lojalnie KNX nie ruszy. Część będzie działać ale niektóre elementy nie. I nic z tym nie zrobisz, nawet łącząc pary razem w celu zwiększenia grubości żył.
> Jeśli położyłeś kabel KNX, który jest 2 razy droższy, to w zasadzie wyeliminowywałeś pozostałe systemy.


Przeczytaj w słowniku znaczenie słowa ignorant i nie odpisuj po chamsku.

Co do magistrali to mam taki kabelek:

Zastosowanie:
Przewód do przenoszenia sygnałów BUS w systemach zarządzania inteligentnym budynkiem opartych na standardach Europejskiej Magistrali Informacyjnej EIB.
Sygnały pobierane z czujników instalacji (oświetlenia, temperatury, klimatyzacji, kontroli dostępu i innych) zbierane są W magistralę EIB, następnie przetwarzane i wykorzystane do sterowania pracą urządzeń.
Przewody można układać w pomieszczeniach suchych i wilgotnych i prowadzić natynkowo i podtynkowo, a także w rurkach, korytach i kanałach kablowych. 
Przewody można stosować także w przestrzeniach zewnętrznych w miejscach chronionych przed bezpośrednim działaniem promieni słonecznych.

Dane techniczne:
- Przewód symetryczny, z żyłami jednodrutowymi, o izolacji ze specjalnego PVC o wspólnym elektrostatycznym ekranie na ośrodku w postaci taśmy poliestrowej pokrytej aluminium,o powłoce polwinitowej
- Impedancja falowa: 100 Ohm
- Rezystancja pętli żył (max): 147,2 Ω/km
- Rezystancja izolacji: 100 MΩxkm
- Pojemność: 100 nF/km
- Temperatura pracy: -20°C do 70°C
- Temperatura układania: -5°C do 50°C
- Min. promień gięcia: 10 x Ø

Budowa:
- Żyły: żyły miedziane jednodrutowe wg PN-EN 60228
- Izolacja: specjalny PVC
- Oznaczenie żył:dla układu dwuparowego: biały, żółty, czerwony, czarny dla układu 
- Ośrodek: żyły skręcone w pary, następnie pary w ośrodek
- Ekran: taśma metalizowana, pod ekranem ułożona wzdłużnie żyła uziemiająca (drut miedziany ocynowany o przekroju 0,5mm)
- Powłoka: specjalny PVC, olejoodporny (patrz tabela odporności chemicznej), samogasnący i nierozprzestrzeniający płomienia (wg PN-EN 60332-1)
- Kolor powłoki: zielony (przewód dwuparowy) 


Waga ~ 0,06 kg/mb




> z jakiego rejonu kraju jesteś?   możliwe, że mamy budynki referencyjne w twojej okolicy
> )


Sląsk/Łudzkie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Przeczytaj w słowniku znaczenie słowa ignorant i nie odpisuj po chamsku.
> 
> Co do magistrali to mam taki kabelek:


Przecież mogłeś od razu napisać jaki masz kabel. 
I po co było wklejać specyfikacje 
Niestety większość kładzie kat. 5e stąd moja uwaga.

----------


## stkop

> Jakość to jedna sprawa, a parametry to zupełnie inna


Aha... niewiedziałem. :bash: 




> "A te mądrości to odnośnie czego?"


Może... tego, że świat kabelków nie jest czarno-biały.




> Co ma długość przewodu do ilości adresów?


Impedancja wejścia interfejsów [układów scalonych odpowiedzialnych za komunikację]. 

Smacznego... na wypadek gdybyś dalej chciał jeść własny rozum. Ale mam nadzieję, że jeszcze sporo go zostało.

----------


## dendrytus

> Impedancja wejścia interfejsów [układów scalonych odpowiedzialnych za komunikację].


Nie wiem jak, to jest w innych systemach, ale w KNX nie ma z tym problemów, o ile wszystko jest zrobione jak należy.

----------


## stkop

> Nie wiem jak, to jest w innych systemach, ale w KNX nie ma z tym problemów, o ile wszystko jest zrobione jak należy.


Może Cię to ZADZIWIĆ, ale w innych systemach !O ILE WSZYSTKO JEST ZROBIONE JAK NALEŻY!, to istnieje pewne drobniutkie  :big tongue:  prawdopodobieństwo, że też nie będzie problemu.

----------


## Rotan

Ble, ble, ble. Pobijcie się. Co za bzdura. 

Od poczatku pisałem że mam bus jako magistralę.

----------


## stkop

> Ble, ble, ble. Pobijcie się. Co za bzdura. 
> 
> Od poczatku pisałem że mam bus jako magistralę.


Bus to bardziej z angielska brzmienie słowa magistrala. Gdybyś napisał KNX-Bus to od razu było by wiadomo o jaką magistralę chodzi.

----------


## dendrytus

> Od poczatku pisałem że mam bus jako magistralę.


Tylko, że ani w fachowej nomenklaturze ani w mowie potocznej nie ma przewodu BUS. Jest przewód domofonowy, alarmowy(akurat to ten sam przewód), ale wszyscy wiedzą, że jet to przewód o żyłach równoległy, ale nie ma przewodu BUS. 
Owszem jest EIB BUS  czy KNX BUS, co jednoznacznie określa że jest to 2x2x0,8 i jest on przystosowany do KNX/EIB.
Nie mogę wiedzieć co amator miał na myśli kiedy napisał 



> Dodatkowo wszystkie puszki  włączników jak i paneli alarmowych i domofonu połączone BUS'em.


 i to jeszcze w kontekście wyboru systemu ID.

Dla mnie był to jakiś dodatkowy przewód, po którym będziesz wysyłał sobie "coś." W końcu skąd mogę wiedzieć co sobie wymyśli amator, aby mieć najlepszy system ID na świecie. Wymyślił np. to



> Jaki system przewodowy polecacie. Instalacja gwiazda (wszystko, czyli  każdy włącznik, gniazdo,oprawa świetlna/grupa świateł, czujnik temp,  domofon , alarm integra jakaśtam i inny kabel od TV, CCTV czy czegoś  innego spotykają się w jednym miejscu.


Ale OK. 
Masz rację



> Ble, ble, ble. Pobijcie się. Co za bzdura.





> Zapytam praktyków.
> 
>  Nie interesują mnie porady  instalatorów


Zastosuję się do powyższego i życzę miłej budowy własnego ID.

PS.
Post ten jest ku przestrodze innych jak ważne jest precyzyjne opisanie co się ma i co się chce mieć. A opisując dokładanie swój problem otrzymacie dokładniejszą i szybszą odpowiedź

----------


## przemcyo

Jestem zainteresowany wykonaniem instalacji elektrycznej z elementami inteligentymi (celuję w KNX, ale nie wykluczam innych rozwiązań). Zainteresowanych proszę o kontakt na priv:

[email protected]

Pozdrowienia

----------


## dendrytus

Szybki kurs podstaw KNX, niestety po angielsku
http://www.knx.org/knx-eacademy/

----------


## gwiezdnik

Witam,

Nie wiem czy mogę tutaj w pewien sposób zareklamować swój system - jeśli nie, to proszę o info a skasuję swój post. Jednak wątek dotyczy gotowych systemów, w dobrej cenie, a mój system taki jest - więc napiszę o nim kilka słów.

W trakcie budowy domu zamarzył mi się inteligentny budynek. W zasadzie była to idea która już od dawna siedziała mi w głowie, a podczas budowy w końcu mogłem ją zmaterializować.

Na początku przejrzałem ofertę rynkową, która jest może i szeroka, jednak nic mnie nie zachwyciło (szczególnie cenowo).

Zależało mi na systemie przede wszystkim stabilnym, o niskim skomplikowaniu, niewielkiej ilości elementów które mogą się zepsuć a jednocześnie chciałem mieć podłączonych mnóstwo urządzeń - rolety, punkty świetlne, czujki ruchu, zbicia szyby, dymowe, chciałem mierzyć temperaturę etc. Taki system powstał za cenę za którą w innych systemach mógłbym mieć cząstkę funkcjonalności. A przede wszystkim - mój system ma obsługę bardziej skomplikowanej logiki którą się projektuje graficznie.

Coś co początkowo traktowałem jako hobby, działa i ciągle jest rozwijane. Może jest szansa aby inni też mogli z tego skorzystać. Jestem otwarty na sugestie, bo chociaż jestem dumny z systemu, z tego jak działa, to zawsze można coś ulepszyć / zmodyfikować / dorzucić nowe pomysły. A jest co dorzucać, niestety. System jest młody i pewnie ubogi - ale może komuś odpowiedni, a nad kolejnymi rzeczami pracuję bo chcę je mieć choćby dla siebie. A więcej informacji jest tutaj: www.indys.pl.

pzdr,
Damian

----------


## Rotan

> Witam,
> 
> Nie wiem czy mogę tutaj w pewien sposób zareklamować swój system - jeśli nie, to proszę o info a skasuję swój post. Jednak wątek dotyczy gotowych systemów, w dobrej cenie, a mój system taki jest - więc napiszę o nim kilka słów.
> 
> W trakcie budowy domu zamarzył mi się inteligentny budynek. W zasadzie była to idea która już od dawna siedziała mi w głowie, a podczas budowy w końcu mogłem ją zmaterializować.
> 
> Na początku przejrzałem ofertę rynkową, która jest może i szeroka, jednak nic mnie nie zachwyciło (szczególnie cenowo).
> 
> Zależało mi na systemie przede wszystkim stabilnym, o niskim skomplikowaniu, niewielkiej ilości elementów które mogą się zepsuć a jednocześnie chciałem mieć podłączonych mnóstwo urządzeń - rolety, punkty świetlne, czujki ruchu, zbicia szyby, dymowe, chciałem mierzyć temperaturę etc. Taki system powstał za cenę za którą w innych systemach mógłbym mieć cząstkę funkcjonalności. A przede wszystkim - mój system ma obsługę bardziej skomplikowanej logiki którą się projektuje graficznie.
> ...


Reklamujesz:" Naprawdę stabilny system".

Odpowiadam: Naprawdę czerstwa reklama.

----------


## stkop

> Witam,
> . System jest młody i pewnie ubogi - ale może komuś odpowiedni, a nad kolejnymi rzeczami pracuję bo chcę je mieć choćby dla siebie. A więcej informacji jest tutaj: www.indys.pl.
> 
> pzdr,
> Damian


Witam Serdecznie. Dziękuję za otwartość [a nie podszywanie się pod wirtualnych użytkowników]. Chętnie zapoznam się z Pańskim rozwiązaniem. Nie potrzebuję, aby miał Pan płatny profil. Zainteresowała mnie "bardziej skomplikowana logika systemu". czy może Pan to jakoś ludzkimi słowami przedstawić, wytłumaczyć?

----------


## gwiezdnik

> gwiezdnik -  reklamujesz swój komercyjny system!
>  kup płatny profil, wrzuć to w koszty


@kszhu: nie wiedziałem nawet że jest coś takiego jak płatny profil - dzięki, przyjrzę się tematowi. Jak widać nie jestem stałym bywalcem forum :/





> Reklamujesz:" Naprawdę stabilny system".
> Odpowiadam: Naprawdę czerstwa reklama.


@Rotan: myślę że jestem lepszy w tworzeniu naprawdę stabilnych systemów niż ich reklamowaniu. A na poważnie - mój dekoder od TV-SAT jest przez Indys'a codziennie restartowany przez jego wyłączenie w nocy - inaczej okazywało się, że po 2 dniach działania dekodera nie można przełączyć kanału lub nie chodzi połowa funkcji. Hasło może i czerstwe, ale prawdziwe - w przeciwieństwie do wielu "nowoczesnych" urządzeń, Indys'a nie muszę najpierw wyłączyć lub resetować by działał.




> Zainteresowała mnie "bardziej skomplikowana logika systemu". czy może Pan to jakoś ludzkimi słowami przedstawić, wytłumaczyć?


@stkop: dopisałem kilka słów o logice na stronie Indys'a - a konkretnie dodałem stronę "Reguły". Generallnie Indys bazuje na regułach użytkownika - proces ich tworzenia i wykonywania spróbowałem właśnie na tej stronie wyjaśnić. Jeśli miałby Pan jakieś dodatkowe wątpliwości proszę o info - mimo że sam proces tworzenia reguł jest chyba dość prosty (jeśli już się go zrozumie), to opis może wydać się skomplikowany - a w zasadzie chodzi tylko o proste narysowanie algorytmu.

pzdr,
Damian

----------


## homelogic

Jeden wątek tutaj szybko umarł, moim zdaniem niesłusznie, czyli temat okablowania. Uważam że klasycznie rozumiana gwiazda ma wiele zalet, szczególnie w odpowiednich okolicznościach.
1. Kable są tanie, a jak mocno ciśniemy na oszczędność to na jednej skrętce obsłużymy 7 włączników.
2. Uniwersalność. Instalacja w gwiazde nie wymaga posiadania systemu ID, można wstawić do szafy przekaźniki i rozbudowywać system w miarę konieczności. W klasycznym okablowaniu KNX włączniki lecą po samej magistrali, więc od razu trzeba zakupić komplet (chyba że kombinujemy z jakimś OHID, ale tego nie ogarnie przeciętny instalator). 
3. Łatwość zmian i rozbudowy. Chcemy zmienić włącznik którym zapalamy lampę? Zamieniamy kabelek w rozdzielnicy i jest. Chcemy dołożyć dodatkowy przycisk do włącznika? Jak mamy wolne żyły w skrętce to spoko. 
4. Dostęp do tanich systemów ID: KNX też można tanio, wystarczy odpowiednio poszukać, ale wybór tanich urządzeń KNX jest ograniczony i nie obejmuje bardziej zaawansowanych funkcjonalności (wizualizacja, multimedia itp). Pod gwiazdę da się podpiąć chińskie PLCki, arduino i całą rzeszę ciekawych systemów, w tym co najmniej kilkanaście produkcji polskiej. 

KNX ma bardzo wiele zalet, tyle że nie jest jedynym słusznym rozwiązaniem do każdego zastosowania. I wcale to nie zależy od integratorów, tylko od klientów którzy generuja popyt na alternatywne systemy.

----------


## homelogic

> Zależało mi na systemie przede wszystkim stabilnym, o niskim skomplikowaniu, niewielkiej ilości elementów które mogą się zepsuć a jednocześnie chciałem mieć podłączonych mnóstwo urządzeń - rolety, punkty świetlne, czujki ruchu, zbicia szyby, dymowe, chciałem mierzyć temperaturę etc. Taki system powstał za cenę za którą w innych systemach mógłbym mieć cząstkę funkcjonalności. A przede wszystkim - mój system ma obsługę bardziej skomplikowanej logiki którą się projektuje graficznie.


Czy Pańskie moduły wejść / wyjść da się zintegrować z innymi systemami za pomocą rs-232 z pominięciem jednostki głównej? Czy planuje Pan udostepnić dokumentację komunikacji?

----------


## gwiezdnik

Witam,




> Czy Pańskie moduły wejść / wyjść da się zintegrować z innymi systemami za pomocą rs-232 z pominięciem jednostki głównej? Czy planuje Pan udostepnić dokumentację komunikacji?


Możliwości jest kilka:

1) Nie dotyczy RS-a - podpięcie się bezpośrednio pod CAN-a urządzeniem innego systemu - wówczas ów inny system musiałby się dopasować do formatu ramki INDYS-a.

2) Podpięcie się pod RS-a modułu podstawowego, czyli tego modułu który komunikuje się z jednostką główną. W tym przypadku również ów inny system musiałby się dopasować do formatu komunikacji - potwierdzanie wiadomości itd.

3) Podpięcie się pod drugiego RS-a modułu podstawowego - w tej chwili jednak drugi RS nie jest w ogóle wykorzystywany, więc wiązałoby się to z dopisaniem intefejsu innego systemu do modułu podstawowego i wgranie go do modułu - ale to musielibyśmy my zrobić.

Co do standardu komunikacji - nie ma kłopotu by opublikować dokumentację, standard jest bardzo prosty, zarówno przy CAN-ie jak i przy RS.

Choć smutne jest to, że w takiej konfiguracji nie pracowałby serwer INDYS'a  :smile:  Nadal wydaje mi się że podejście do logiki na zasadzie wielu reguł działających równolegle (analogicznie do procesów w Linux-ie) działa całkiem fajnie. Faktem jest jednak, że multimediów i kilku innych rzeczy Indys nie obsługuje. Mam jednak nadzieję że "jeszcze nie obsługuje".

pzdr,
Damian

----------


## Rotan

> Zapytam praktyków.
> 
> Jaki system przewodowy polecacie. Instalacja gwiazda (wszystko, czyli każdy włącznik, gniazdo,oprawa świetlna/grupa świateł, czujnik temp, domofon , alarm integra jakaśtam i inny kabel od TV, CCTV czy czegoś innego spotykają się w jednym miejscu. Dodatkowo wszystkie puszki  włączników jak i paneli alarmowych i domofonu połączone BUS'em. 
> 
> Co polecacie?





> Jeden wątek tutaj szybko umarł, moim zdaniem niesłusznie, czyli temat okablowania. Uważam że klasycznie rozumiana gwiazda ma wiele zalet, szczególnie w odpowiednich okolicznościach.
> 1. Kable są tanie, a jak mocno ciśniemy na oszczędność to na jednej skrętce obsłużymy 7 włączników.
> 2. Uniwersalność. Instalacja w gwiazde nie wymaga posiadania systemu ID, można wstawić do szafy przekaźniki i rozbudowywać system w miarę konieczności. W klasycznym okablowaniu KNX włączniki lecą po samej magistrali, więc od razu trzeba zakupić komplet (chyba że kombinujemy z jakimś OHID, ale tego nie ogarnie przeciętny instalator). 
> 3. Łatwość zmian i rozbudowy. Chcemy zmienić włącznik którym zapalamy lampę? Zamieniamy kabelek w rozdzielnicy i jest. Chcemy dołożyć dodatkowy przycisk do włącznika? Jak mamy wolne żyły w skrętce to spoko. 
> 4. Dostęp do tanich systemów ID: KNX też można tanio, wystarczy odpowiednio poszukać, ale wybór tanich urządzeń KNX jest ograniczony i nie obejmuje bardziej zaawansowanych funkcjonalności (wizualizacja, multimedia itp). Pod gwiazdę da się podpiąć chińskie PLCki, arduino i całą rzeszę ciekawych systemów, w tym co najmniej kilkanaście produkcji polskiej. 
> 
> KNX ma bardzo wiele zalet, tyle że nie jest jedynym słusznym rozwiązaniem do każdego zastosowania. I wcale to nie zależy od integratorów, tylko od klientów którzy generuja popyt na alternatywne systemy.


Robiąc gwiazdę dokładnie to miałem na myśli.

----------


## brahe

Jestem w trakcie budowy tzw. inteligencji budynkowej i troche namieszam. Zrobienie w gwiazdę skazuje użytkownika na jakąś formę automatyki i już zadna tradycyjna instalacja z tego nie powstanie. Bez przerzutników bistabilnych czy to w rozdzielni czy w puszkach się nie obędzie. I z tym związanych kosztów - ile najtanszy przerzutnik kosztuje ? F&F - 40-50 zł ? Razy ilość obwodów oświetleniowych. Plus miejsce w szafie. Plus instalator, który to potrafi zrobić. Slyszalem też, że F&F (najtansze), ze nie do konca niezawodne, a oprocz tego pobierają prąd. Chociaż mogę sie tu mylić, bo w to nie poszedłem. Trochę czytałem.




> Jeden wątek tutaj szybko umarł, moim zdaniem niesłusznie, czyli temat okablowania. Uważam że klasycznie rozumiana gwiazda ma wiele zalet, szczególnie w odpowiednich okolicznościach.
> 1. Kable są tanie, a jak mocno ciśniemy na oszczędność to na jednej skrętce obsłużymy 7 włączników.


Da się zrobić. Tak. Konieczne jednak bistabilne w szafie. Bez nich nic nie świeci.




> 2. Uniwersalność. Instalacja w gwiazde nie wymaga posiadania systemu ID, można wstawić do szafy przekaźniki i rozbudowywać system w miarę konieczności. W klasycznym okablowaniu KNX włączniki lecą po samej magistrali, więc od razu trzeba zakupić komplet (chyba że kombinujemy z jakimś OHID, ale tego nie ogarnie przeciętny instalator).


Chyba należało napisac, ze uniwersalnosc to jest ograniczona. Jak ktos nie wie czy chce ID to najpierw dołoży kasy do kabli na gwiazde, potem wyda na bistabilne i podlaczenie, zeby cokolwiek dzialalo, a potem bedzie je wycinał (wylaczal) w miare jak wstawia inteligencje ? Bez sensu. Uniwersalnosc sie sprowadza do tego, ze jak juz idziemy w ID, to czy KNX czy sterowanie przerzutnikami po PLC - oba warianty są mozliwe. 

Jak ktos nie wie ID czy nie ID to juz lepszy OHID (okablowanie hybrydowe inteligentnego domu) - bo jak sie inwestor rozmysli sie z inteligencji, to mu kazdy elektryk pospina prąd przez puszki wlacznikow i odpali zwyklą instalacje. A jak przyjdzie ochota na ID, to, pod warunkiem, ze są juz tam te skrętki w puszkach, mozna zamknac obwod przez puszke i stworzyc "gwiazdę". 





> 3. Łatwość zmian i rozbudowy. Chcemy zmienić włącznik którym zapalamy lampę? Zamieniamy kabelek w rozdzielnicy i jest. Chcemy dołożyć dodatkowy przycisk do włącznika? Jak mamy wolne żyły w skrętce to spoko.


Pod warunkiem, ze ktos potrafi i nie boi sie grzebac w rozdzielnicy. 






> 4. Dostęp do tanich systemów ID: KNX też można tanio, wystarczy odpowiednio poszukać, ale wybór tanich urządzeń KNX jest ograniczony i nie obejmuje bardziej zaawansowanych funkcjonalności (wizualizacja, multimedia itp). Pod gwiazdę da się podpiąć chińskie PLCki, arduino i całą rzeszę ciekawych systemów, w tym co najmniej kilkanaście produkcji polskiej.


Owszem, pewnie mozna na gotowym okablowaniu powiesic wszystko. Tylko, ze rzadko są to tanie zabawki. 

pozdrawiam !

----------


## autorus

chciałbym tylko zwrócić uwagę  ze temat jest gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie. Wiec PLC odpada, KNOX tez ze względu na cene. Ale między jest jeszcze sporo systemów. Tylko dobra cena jest pojęciem subiektywnym więc dla niektórych będzie to 10tys a dla innych 100tys  :sad: 

U mnie będzie gwiazda, wada to kupa kabla, jakoś to zniosę.

----------


## homelogic

> Jestem w trakcie budowy tzw. inteligencji budynkowej i troche namieszam. Zrobienie w gwiazdę skazuje użytkownika na jakąś formę automatyki i już zadna tradycyjna instalacja z tego nie powstanie. Bez przerzutników bistabilnych czy to w rozdzielni czy w puszkach się nie obędzie. I z tym związanych kosztów - ile najtanszy przerzutnik kosztuje ? F&F - 40-50 zł ? Razy ilość obwodów oświetleniowych. Plus miejsce w szafie. Plus instalator, który to potrafi zrobić. Slyszalem też, że F&F (najtansze), ze nie do konca niezawodne, a oprocz tego pobierają prąd. Chociaż mogę sie tu mylić, bo w to nie poszedłem. Trochę czytałem.


Koszta owszem, jakieś są, jak każdego tymczasowego rozwiązania. Plusem jest to, że mamy włączniki na SELV, czyli teoretycznie możemy dać włącznik przy samej kabinie prysznicowej. Montaż w rozdzielnicy pomijam, i tak trzeba wszystko rozszyć w dużej szafie (Ziutek Elektryk od Glazury odpada).




> Chyba należało napisac, ze uniwersalnosc to jest ograniczona. Jak ktos nie wie czy chce ID to najpierw dołoży kasy do kabli na gwiazde, potem wyda na bistabilne i podlaczenie, zeby cokolwiek dzialalo, a potem bedzie je wycinał (wylaczal) w miare jak wstawia inteligencje ? Bez sensu. Uniwersalnosc sie sprowadza do tego, ze jak juz idziemy w ID, to czy KNX czy sterowanie przerzutnikami po PLC - oba warianty są mozliwe.


Pisząc o uniwersalności gwiazdy miałem na myśli głównie wybór systemów ze średniej półki - możliwość utworzenia funkcjonalnej instalacji bez automatyki traktuję jako ekstra bonus (są to pojedyncze przypadki). 




> Jak ktos nie wie ID czy nie ID to juz lepszy OHID (okablowanie hybrydowe inteligentnego domu) - bo jak sie inwestor rozmysli sie z inteligencji, to mu kazdy elektryk pospina prąd przez puszki wlacznikow i odpali zwyklą instalacje. A jak przyjdzie ochota na ID, to, pod warunkiem, ze są juz tam te skrętki w puszkach, mozna zamknac obwod przez puszke i stworzyc "gwiazdę".


OHID w podstawowym (najoszczędniejszym) wariancie w przypadku wyposażania domu w automatykę zakłada wykorzystanie modułów dopuszkowych. Znacząco zwiększa to koszt sterowania pojedyńczym obwodem (najtaniej wychodzą duże moduły na szynę). W innych wariantach zakłada się poprowadzenie obwodów 230 V w pseudo-gwiazdę. I świetnie, ale tutaj mówimy o polskim rynku, gdzie za automatykę do domu ok. 200m klient jest w stanie wydać 10-30k zł. Na KNXach średnio da radę. I wcale nie chodzi tutaj o aktory, ale głównie o wizualizację i czujniki (niecertyfikowane wejścia/wyjścia binarne na szynę można złapać naprawdę tanio).




> Owszem, pewnie mozna na gotowym okablowaniu powiesic wszystko. Tylko, ze rzadko są to tanie zabawki.


Polecam poszukać w sieci na temat systemu Loxone. Miniserwer posiada na pokładzie 12 wejść i 12 wyjść (binarki i po 4 analogi 0-10V) oraz dodatkowo port KNX, dzięki czemu możemy robić ciekawe hybrydy w dobrych cenach (np. ze wspomnianymi modułami KNX do rozdzielnicy). Cena poniżej 2000 netto.

----------


## brahe

> Polecam poszukać w sieci na temat systemu Loxone. Miniserwer posiada na pokładzie 12 wejść i 12 wyjść (binarki i po 4 analogi 0-10V) oraz dodatkowo port KNX, dzięki czemu możemy robić ciekawe hybrydy w dobrych cenach (np. ze wspomnianymi modułami KNX do rozdzielnicy). Cena poniżej 2000 netto.


Czyli majac 30 obwodów oswietleniowych do wysterowania trzeba wydac 2000zl na serwer plus powiedzmy 1500zl za rozszerzenie LoxMORE (w kazdym 8 wyjsc 250VAC - to te sterują oswietleniem, jak się domyslam, reszta to analogowe 0-10V).  W serwerze mamy 8 prądowych, czyli potrzebujemy kolejne trzy LoxMory - a wiec 4500zl plus 2000zl, czyli 6500 zl na zasterowanie swiatlami. Czy to wszystko zeby uruchomic prosty system sterujacy swiatlem ? Dobrze wnioskuję ? Strona sterująca (włączniki) moze isc po zwyklych przełącznikach lub sensorach KNX ? W czym to jest lepsze od powiedzmy WAGO albo FATEKA ?

----------


## homelogic

> Czyli majac 30 obwodów oswietleniowych do wysterowania trzeba wydac 2000zl na serwer plus powiedzmy 1500zl za rozszerzenie LoxMORE (w kazdym 8 wyjsc 250VAC - to te sterują oswietleniem, jak się domyslam, reszta to analogowe 0-10V).  W serwerze mamy 8 prądowych, czyli potrzebujemy kolejne trzy LoxMory - a wiec 4500zl plus 2000zl, czyli 6500 zl na zasterowanie swiatlami. Czy to wszystko zeby uruchomic prosty system sterujacy swiatlem ? Dobrze wnioskuję ? Strona sterująca (włączniki) moze isc po zwyklych przełącznikach lub sensorach KNX ? W czym to jest lepsze od powiedzmy WAGO albo FATEKA ?


W apce konfiguracyjnej klikamy przy analogu "użyj jako binarnego" i już mamy 12 wyjść na każdym module za dodatkowe 120 zł (4 x 30 zł za przekaźniki monostabilny). Czyli cena za 30 obwodów wynosi 5000 + 180 zł.
Jak ktoś umie szukać to znajdzie do tego moduły EIB 8 wyjść 230 16 A za trochę ponad 300 zł plus 8 wejść binarnych 24 V za trochę ponad 200 zł. W takim układzie cena wyniesie 3500 zł. Zresztą, przy 30 obwodach nawet cena 6500 za kompletne rozwiązanie z wizualizacją, statystykami, zaawansowaną logiką  i kompatybilne z KNX to nie jest szczególnie wygórowana cena.

Sterowanie może iść po magistrali KNX lub zwykłych włącznikach (24V). W serwerze mamy wejścia binarne w ilości odpowiadającej wyjściom (w LoxMore jest 12 wejść na 8 wyjść, na dodatkowe włączniki scen lub schodowe).

Wago i Fatek to rozwiązania z pogranicza przemysłówki. Samo posiadanie serwera nie załatwi nam wizualizacji na smartfona. Loxone to urządzenie gotowe przeznaczone do typowej domotyki.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak ktoś umie szukać to znajdzie do tego moduły EIB 8 wyjść 230 16 A za trochę ponad 300 zł plus 8 wejść binarnych 24 V za trochę ponad 200 zł. W takim układzie cena wyniesie 3500 zł. Zresztą, przy 30 obwodach nawet cena 6500 za kompletne rozwiązanie z wizualizacją, statystykami, zaawansowaną logiką  i kompatybilne z KNX to nie jest szczególnie wygórowana cena.


Zapomniałeś doliczyć zasilacza KNX i portu RS232/USB do zaprogramowania urządzeń KNX.

----------


## homelogic

> Zapomniałeś doliczyć zasilacza KNX i portu RS232/USB do zaprogramowania urządzeń KNX.


Zapomniałem doliczyć również zwykłego zasilacza 24 V, rozdzielnicy, kabelków, zugów i całej reszty. No ale ok, więc w najtańszym wariancie jeszcze te 300 zł trzeba doliczyć na zestaw 24 + 30 V.

Co do portu to akurat nie zapomniałem - ładnie się Loxonik wykrywa w ETS jako odpowiednia bramka. Kosztów ETSa też nie doliczyłem, bo da się ogarnac temat nawet na demówce (tak naprawdę musimy tylko zaprogramować adresy grupowe pojedynczych wejść i wyjść, logikę przejmuje Loxone).

Teoretycznie Loxone twierdzi że nawet ETSa nie potrzebujemy i da się zaprogramować adresy fizyczne i grupowe bezpośrednio przez ich apkę, ale nie próbowałem takiej opcji.

----------


## WiesiekM

Witam. Ja w zasadzie dopiero zaczynam stawiać mury ale też w tym roku muszę się zastanowić nad instalacją automatyki. Moje oczekiwania są takie żeby system nie kosztował mnie fortuny i był niezawodny. Sterowanie z zewnątrz i jakieś fajne wyłączniki - panele. Chodzi o to że będę miał duży salon połączony z kuchnią, jadalnią i klatką schodową i nie chcę mieć dwudziestu wyłączników na ścianie. Z tego co się już wstępnie orientowałem to z tańszych jest F&F i FOX z firmy Nexwel. Szczególnie podoba mi się ten fox bo ma fajne panele. Moje pytanie czy ktoś ma to zainstalowane w domu i czy dobrze mu się to spisuje? Zastanawiałem się też nad Nexo i Visonsystem ale to raczej inna półka cenowa. I pytanie do fachowców, ile prądu zużywa taka instalacja powiedzmy w domu około 200m ?

----------


## brahe

> Witam. Ja w zasadzie dopiero zaczynam stawiać mury ale też w tym roku muszę się zastanowić nad instalacją automatyki. Moje oczekiwania są takie żeby system nie kosztował mnie fortuny i był niezawodny. Sterowanie z zewnątrz i jakieś fajne wyłączniki - panele. Chodzi o to że będę miał duży salon połączony z kuchnią, jadalnią i klatką schodową i nie chcę mieć dwudziestu wyłączników na ścianie. Z tego co się już wstępnie orientowałem to z tańszych jest F&F i FOX z firmy Nexwel. Szczególnie podoba mi się ten fox bo ma fajne panele. Moje pytanie czy ktoś ma to zainstalowane w domu i czy dobrze mu się to spisuje? Zastanawiałem się też nad Nexo i Visonsystem ale to raczej inna półka cenowa. I pytanie do fachowców, ile prądu zużywa taka instalacja powiedzmy w domu około 200m ?



System nie będzie tani, jeśli ma być niezawodny. Panele to słaby pomysł, do włączania światła najlepsze są wlaczniki. A już na pewno z panelami nie będzie tanio. Wydaje mi się, ze niewiele czytałes o systemach i zamiast poświęcić czas na analizę opcji, liczysz na gotowa odpowiedz - nie ma takiej.

Moim zdaniem na chatę 200m2 musisz przeznaczyć od 30tys wzwyż (bez gornego limitu) dodatkowo, względem kosztu okablowania standardowego, tj na dodatkowe kable sterujace moduły wykonawcze i sensory. Pytanie, czy warto. I czy ufasz elektrykowi, ze za 5 lat go znajdziesz, żeby wymienił niesprawny moduł lub naprawil uszkodzenie kabla, który sterowal, a już nie steruje.

Powodzenia i wytrwałości.

----------


## kasprzyk

> .... Chodzi o to że będę miał duży salon połączony z kuchnią, jadalnią i klatką schodową i nie chcę mieć dwudziestu wyłączników na ścianie. Z tego co się już wstępnie orientowałem to z tańszych jest F&F i FOX z firmy Nexwel. Szczególnie podoba mi się ten fox bo ma fajne panele.


W Twoim przypadku takie panele to ciekawe i praktyczne rozwiązanie,dodatkowo ich cena (około 300zł) nie jest szczególnie wygórowana, w sytuacji kiedy zastąpisz szeregi wyłączników tradycyjnych z wyższej półki. 



> Moje pytanie czy ktoś ma to zainstalowane w domu i czy dobrze mu się to spisuje? Zastanawiałem się też nad Nexo i Visonsystem ale to raczej inna półka cenowa. I pytanie do fachowców, ile prądu zużywa taka instalacja powiedzmy w domu około 200m ?


200m2 to nie jest podstawa do wyceny i obliczeń zużycia prądu. W jednym z mieszkań jedna łazienka wykorzystuje 8kanałów oświetleniowych (1 moduł 8-mio krotny) w innej sytuacji taki moduł wystarczy do wysterowania jednej kondygnacji mieszkania.
Potrzebnych jest więcej informacji.
Pzdr

----------


## kasprzyk

> .... Pytanie, czy warto. I czy ufasz elektrykowi, ze za 5 lat go znajdziesz, żeby wymienił niesprawny moduł lub naprawil uszkodzenie kabla, który sterowal, a już nie steruje.....
> 
> Powodzenia i wytrwałości.


Czy uszkodzony jest przewód w tradycyjnej instalacji czy IB - czy będzie to LAN, antenowy, obwodu gniazd, świateł czy alarmu - dla inwestora jest to zawsze większy lub mniejszy problem do rozwiązania.

----------


## Zdunsik

Na stronie FIbaro (http://www.fibaro.com/pl) znalazłem bardzo dużą ilość różnych inteligentnych systemów do domu. Słyszał ktoś o nich?

----------


## Wekto

Zdunsik, nie, no co ty. Nikt nic nie slyszal. To pewnie jakas malutka, garazowa firma bez wiekszego zaplecza. Choc znajac zycie, zaraz napiszesz cos wiecej o Fibaro.

----------


## autorus

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  ja nie słyszałem.  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## gentoonx

a ja słyszałem że to oszuści, a kol  *Zdunsik* to podobno ich główny szef od marketingu  :big lol:

----------


## kasprzyk

> Nie wierzę aby fibaro już tak cienko stało, żeby musiało się uciekać do takiej nędznej reklamki...


Nędzne reklamki jak to nazwałeś i podszywanie się jednej osoby pod kilka pseudo-pytąjcych użytkowników - to ich znak firmowy  :wink:

----------


## kasprzyk

Wiesz, ja nie twierdzę że Fibaro jako system IB jest zły, być może kiedyś będę miał go okazję instalować, bo tak klient sobie zażyczy i nie będę zapierał się rękoma i nogami. 
Chodzi o całą otoczkę, o wielkie "halo", o wyimaginowany obraz wielkiej firmy, która w dziedzinie IB prowadzi w rankingu jako najlepsza, największa itd. Śmiać mi się chciało jak trafiłem kiedyś artykuł w gazecie, gdzie sam prezes się wypowiadał, że jako jedyna firma IB w Polsce przynosi zyski i ma największą sprzedaż  :wink:  A sytuacje na forach internetowych, z podszywaniem się pod zainteresowanych potencjalnych użytkowników to prawdziwa żenada.

----------


## dendrytus

> że jako jedyna firma IB w Polsce przynosi zyski i ma największą sprzedaż


http://www.knx.org/fileadmin/news/13...2733Polish.pdf

----------


## Sztywniak

> http://www.knx.org/fileadmin/news/13...2733Polish.pdf


w życiu bym nie pomyślał że to jest aż taka nisza , no chyba że przez ostatnie 2 lata nastąpił jakiś znaczący wzrost.
6,75 mln EUR na wszystkich producentów KNX to niewiele, pozostałe 5,75 mln EUR dla reszty to jeszcze mniej.
@dendrytus masz może nowsze dane ?  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> w życiu bym nie pomyślał że to jest aż taka nisza , no chyba że przez ostatnie 2 lata nastąpił jakiś znaczący wzrost.
> 6,75 mln EUR na wszystkich producentów KNX to niewiele, pozostałe 5,75 mln EUR dla reszty to jeszcze mniej.
> @dendrytus masz może nowsze dane ?


http://www.knx.org/fileadmin/news/1340357654216111781English.pdf
https://www.bsria.co.uk/news/article...d-but-growing/
https://www.bsria.co.uk/news/article...urope-by-2015/


Dane dotyczą inteligentnych domów, a nie budynków i to tylko w europie. W większości ID w KNX nie znajdziesz paneli czy interfejsów do internetu czyli tych najdroższych elementów.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Dane dotyczą inteligentnych domów, a nie budynków i to tylko w europie. W większości ID w KNX nie znajdziesz paneli czy interfejsów do internetu czyli tych najdroższych elementów.


serdecznie Ci dziękuje.
Niemcy ..................Francja, Anglia ..............inni  :wink: 
domyślałem się że tak to będzie wyglądało choćby po ilościach informacji jakie można znaleźć w internecie. Jest popyt na informację to i jest podaż.
Spróbuje wyciągnąć szczegółowe dane o polskim imp-exp z GUS-u. 
Przepraszam wszystkich za OT  :wink:

----------


## tubapl

Ja mam u siebie w domu system BMS do sterowania instalacjami : oświetlenia, alarmem, kamerami,kominkiem,roletami. Wszystko jest oparte na sterowniku PLC oraz jednym wyświetlaczy LCD. Rzuccie okiem 
http://bmsystemy.pl

Pozdrawiam

----------


## stkop

> Ja mam u siebie w domu system BMS do sterowania instalacjami : oświetlenia, alarmem, kamerami,kominkiem,roletami. Wszystko jest oparte na sterowniku PLC oraz jednym wyświetlaczy LCD. Rzuccie okiem 
> http://bmsystemy.pl
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Bądź człowiekiem i się przedstaw jako reprezentant firmy. Licznik odwiedzin strony pokazał 000000004 gdy kliknąłem. Nawet kolegom wcześniej się tą stroną nie pochwaliłeś?

----------


## grzeniu666

> Ja mam u siebie w domu system BMS do sterowania instalacjami : oświetlenia, alarmem, kamerami,kominkiem,roletami. Wszystko jest oparte na sterowniku PLC oraz jednym wyświetlaczy LCD. Rzuccie okiem 
> http://bmsystemy.pl



Czy te interfejsy muszą być takie okropnee?... (strona www nie lepsza)

Wiem wiem, kasa, Gire czy nawet Fibaro można chociaż powiesić poza kotłownią, w końcu po to się to zwykle kupuje (jak sądzę)  :big grin: 




> Bądź człowiekiem i się przedstaw jako reprezentant firmy. Licznik odwiedzin strony pokazał 000000004 gdy kliknąłem. Nawet kolegom wcześniej się tą stroną nie pochwaliłeś?


 :big lol:

----------


## tubapl

Tak się składa że jestem zarówno użytkownikiem tego systemu jak również jego autorem  :big grin: 

Co do interfejsu - można go dowolnie kształtować - bez ograniczeń - wiec wszytko będzie kwestią gustu  :roll eyes: 

a www - no cóż - może kiedyś pozwolę sobie na wykonanie w wersji pro  :smile: 

A tak na poważnie - to zajmuję się tymi systemami już długo, kilka domów ma na ścianie takie coś - i chciałem pokazać forumowiczom coś innego niż satele i inne takie.

Możecie mnie nabić na pal za to  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## Sztywniak

Widać że w grafice sobie nie radzisz, może i Twój system ma jakiś potencjał ale taka prezentacja tylko zniechęca.
Weź kogoś żeby Ci pomógł to poukładać by ładnie wyglądało i naprawdę było ergonomiczne i koniecznie tu wróć.
Napisz też cokolwiek jak to działa, na jakich technologiach się opiera, jakie masz moduły, czym potrafisz sterować i w jaki sposób itd...
Z obecnej prezentacji nic nie wynika. Coś takiego można przygotować w PowerPoincie w 10 min.
Podejrzyj jak to robi konkurencja. Masz łatwo ponieważ w Polsce jest kilka fajnych firm które warto naśladować.
Gdyby pominąć to pierwsze okropne wrażenie niedopracowania to widać w tym systemie jakiś potencjał ale żeby jakikolwiek klient mógł to ocenić to potrzebne są jakiekolwiek dane na jego temat a tego brakuje.

----------


## tubapl

Zmysłu artysty niestety nie posiadłem  :smile: 

Tak pewnie zrobię niebawem - jakoś to ładniej poukładam i zaprezentuje..

Jeśli chodzi o system to całość oparta jest na rozwiązaniu firmy Delta Controls, czyli sterownik EBCON jako serce.
Sterownik jest swobodnie programowalnym, w języku GLC+ ( całkiem rozsądny język ) i opiera się na interfejscie BACNet - czyli sterowaniu obiektowym.
Do sterownika można podpinać moduły rozszerzeń - typu AI, DI, DO, AO, PI...czyli wejścia/wyjścia cyfrowe/analogowe, pulsacyjne i inne.
Na potrzeby domowych instalacji zupełnie wystarczające możliwości podłaczenia innych systemów. Jest również możliwa komunikacja po MODBUSIE czy innych protokołach poprzez zastosowanie odpowiednich interfejsów. Standardowo system powinien posiadać serwer na jakieś maszynie na którym jest zainstalowany soft to wizualizacji, alarmów i różne agenty do implementacji z innymi protokołami. Jednakże aby zredukowac troche koszty systemu - wymyśliłem aby cały interfejs wizualizacyjny zastosować w wyświetlaczu LCD - z interfejsem TCP/IP do którego można połączyć się przez www.

Najczęściej wykorzystuje ten układ do sterowania :

Roletami - tutaj jeśli ktoś jest na tyle majętny to daje mu tyle wejść wyjść ile jest rolet - wtedy można każdą roleta indywidualnie sterować, lub kojarzę rolety w jakieś grupy - aby ograniczyć koszty.Zazwyczaj taka sytuacja wystarczy - bo nikomu z doświadczenia wiem nie chce się stać przy wyświetlaczu i bawić się każdą roletą z osobna. Zazwyczaj jest parter, poddasze, kotlownia i garaz lub specjalne tryby - na przykład tryb SEN czy PRACA wtedy wybrane rolety sie zamykają otwierają - całe bądź do połowy. Można tworzyć harmonogramy otwierania zamykania, czasowo bądź na podstawie danych z innych urządzeń. Można podłączyć czujniki natężenia oświetlenia i automatycznie przysłaniać rolety etc.

Instalacja nawadniania - sterować można pompa, manualnie, automatycznie zgodnie z harmonogramami. Można kontrooować poziom wody w zbiorniku albo przy pomocy sondy hydrostatycznej albo zwykłymi pływakami

Instalacją oświetlenia i kontrola energii - włączanie oświetlenia zewnętrznego automatycznie, z harmonogramu bądź czujnika, kontrola zużycia energii, z podziałem na dzień, godzinę miesiące.

Podgląd do kamer - integracja z kamerami IP, najczęściej vivoteka - bp mam sprawdzone. Można na wyświetlaczu podejrzeć kto jest przy bramie furtce etc i otworzyć ja z wyświetlacza.

Kontrola temperatury w pomieszczeniach, generowani alarmów w przypadku przekroczeń wartości, regulacja przepustnicami z systemu DGP - tak aby równomiernie nagrzać pomieszczenia z kominka z turbiną,

oraz funkcja kaledarza i powiadamianiem alarmowym i różnymi akcjami autoamtycznymi.

System jest dosyć elastyczny i otwarty - więc można wiele więcej dorzucić funkcjonalności. Można sterować centralą nawiewno wywiewną, klimatyzatorami, oświetleniem, kontrolą dostępu, hvac.

To tak po krótce  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Mirek

----------


## piotrorl

Bardzo ciekawy system. trochę jak na tych futurystycznych filmach. Aktualnie na zastanawiam się na moją pracą inżynierską i myślałem właśnie nad systemem inteligentnego sterowania domem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Bardzo ciekawy system. trochę jak na tych futurystycznych filmach.


Świetny żart.
Tego typu wyświetlacze dostępne są od prawie 10 lat, a bez dotykowego ekranu z 15

----------


## Tadeusz Hypki

A widzieliście, że sterowniki PLC2011 są w nowej wersji, nowej generacji oznaczonej A1, B1, C1? 
I wiecie, że stare sterowniki od początku, od wejścia na rynek, można wymienić na nowsze?
I czy wiecie, że jest pełna inter-komunikacja po sieci między sterownikami i do tego silnie szyfrowana AES-em, znakowana czasem i fingerprintami?
I nawet w sieci lokalnej pakiety są szyfrowane między sterownikami, gdyż sterowniki same szyfrują dane między sobą  :Smile: 
A każdą zmienną z wewnątrz można przesłać, każde wejście, wyjście cokolwiek z jednego sterownika użyć w 1000 innych sterownikach równocześnie i bez opóźnień? Jeden sterownik może zagadać do wszystkich równocześnie, bez zwłoki między nimi. Naciskasz wyłącznik na pierwszym PLC2011 i na 1000 innych sterownikach następuje przełączenie w 30 milisekund, równocześnie  :Smile:  Może być takich sterowników nawet milion, a przełączą się w tej samej chwili po mniej niż 30ms  :Smile: 
Dodatkowo każdy sterownik ma modbusa aby podłączyć PLC2011 do innych sterowników już posiadanych.
I ostatnie... Każdy sterownik ma edytor równań. Każde wejście, wyjście, zmienną, wyjście zegara astronomicznego, termostat, cokolwiek można użyć w równaniu zapisując po prostu przykładowo tak:

X1 = ((~((((INP1 & INP2 & INP3) | (~R)) ^ (X7 & VIR2))) & TMP1)

Nawiasów można wstawiać do woli  :Smile: 

Sterowniki A0 trzeba wymienić fizycznie do A1
Sterowniki B0 trzeba wymienić fizycznie do B1
Sterowniki C0 wystarczy przeprogramować samemu  :Smile: 

http://www.elkom.com.tw/relay_a1/PLC...polska_050.pdf

----------


## Wekto

Dendrytus, nie baw sie w moderatora. Na dole wiadomosci masz odpowiedni link aby zglosic wpis jesli uwazasz, ze jest niezgodny z regulaminem. Nie wiem czy na PLC2011 mozna zrobic "gotowy system w dobrej cenie" czy nie. Sprawdzac nie bede bo mam inna koncepcje. Jednak wrzucanie pierdyliana idiotycznych graficzek (pisze ogolnie o sposobie w jaki obrazujesz czasem swoje mysli) i obrazanie innych userow jest przynajmniej nie na miejscu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Dendrytus, nie baw sie w moderatora.


A po co miałbym bawić się w moderatora? Bardziej mnie bawi pokazywanie głupoty.

Świetne sterowniki z szyfrowaniem transmisji, co w czasach szpiegowania przez NSA jest bezcenne, niepotrafiące ustawiać lamelek w żaluzjach elektrycznych. A co najważniejsze drogie.

----------


## baael

> Witam,
> 
> w homiq-u staramy się odejść od kalendarza i sterowania godzinowego
> uważamy, że w większości przypadków takie sterowanie się nie sprawdza (wolne dni, czas szkolny, choroby i wiele innych przykładów)
> wyjątkiem jest ustalenie porannej godziny kiedy system automatycznie załącza ogrzewanie komfortowe i podnosi rolety
> 
> standardowo użytkownik zadaje temperaturę dla każdego pomieszczenia osobno i początkowo przyporządkowuje ją do jednego z 3 trybów  (min. / eco / max.)
> następnie może zadawać tryb dla całego budynku lub wybranej części z poziomu aplikacji 
> zmiany tych trybów są również przyporządkowane do klawiszy ściennych „dobranoc” i „wychodzę” oraz do rozbrojenia alarmu 
> ...


Jestem posiadaczem tego systemu, pozwolę więc sobie na kilka uwag:

1. System jest zamknięty - dostęp do jakichkolwiek ustawień równa się z utratą gwarancji, przynajmniej tak zostaliśmy poinformowani przy instalacji.
2. Jeśli w końcu się dostanie dostęp do panelu, to wierzę, że 99% użytkowników nie ruszy ustawień ze względu na jego skomplikowanie.
3. Wszyscy posiadający system w budynku - około 40 mieszkań, w tym ja - narzekają na brak ustawień czasowych, nie chodzi o stałe timery a o własne ustawienia, które zmienia się wraz z czasem, np. w tym tygodniu chcę aby było cieplej wcześniej, bo pracuję krócej, czy jestem chory albo mam gości i potrzebuję innych temperatur bezobsługowo, i temu podobne.
4. Powyższy zarzut implikuje niepotrzebne grzanie w nocy lub podczas nieobecności, lub powroty do/wstawanie w zimnym mieszkaniu. (O ile np. nie przenieśliśmy sypialni i nie musimy biegać zmieniać ustawienia pieca przez całe mieszkanie do włącznika, bądź jesteśmy informatykiem i poradzimy sobie sami z programowaniem)
5. Brak jakiegokolwiek API jest poważnym minusem, np. mi brakuje sterowania oświetleniem i czujkami na podstawie realnego nasłonecznienia pobieranego ze stacji meteorologicznej, lub automatycznej regulacji ustawień na podstawie obecności w danym pomieszczeniu, jednocześnie nie istnieje możliwość zgrania tego systemu z innymi systemami działającymi w budynku/lokalu.
6. Brak integracji z niektórymi piecami (na pewno tylko włącz i wyłącz w piecach Saunier Duval) - nie jest to zarzut bezpośrednio do systemu, tylko sądzę, że deweloper podczas wybierania pieców nie został o tym poinformowany. Jakiekolwiek zmiany wymagają montowania dodatkowych włączników i wyłączników do odcięcia Homiqa i ręcznej regulacji przez dodatkowy kontroler (np. temperatura wody w C.O. i kranach).
7. Brak ręcznego ustawiania histerezy temperatur - piec grzeje znacznie częściej niż trzeba - a odnosząc się do poprzedniego punktu, działa to marnie i nieekonomicznie. Jeden stopień na sztywno to czasem za mało.
8. Wszystkie informacje na temat danych wysyłanych do i pobieranych z wewnętrznej sieci lan poprzez punkt dostępowy powinny być jawne dla użytkownika. W czasie 2 tygodni kilkakrotnie doświadczałem połączeń z Poznania i Łodzi, co mnie prywatnie bardzo zdenerwowało, podobnie jak brak informacji na temat zainstalowanego VPNa. Zmusza to do posiadania dodatkowych urządzeń i tworzenia podsieci, dodatkowo jakoś nie czuje się pewnie w sprawie zabezpieczeń np. alarmu. 

Ja ogólnie nie narzekam na system, jedyne wielkie wady dla mnie to właśnie ustawienia na podstawie czasu i dat, oraz punkt 8. Z resztą sobie radzę, niemniej oczekiwałem czegoś więcej. Wielu moich sąsiadów nie jest zadowolonych, a brak łatwego dostępu do ustawień czyni dla nich z całego systemu niepotrzebny gadżet, z którym sobie nie radzą i czasem wolą wyłączyć. Od inteligentnego sterowania wymagają takiej podstawowej funkcjonalności jak programowanie ustawień na podstawie pewnych kryteriów - czas jest podstawowym z tych kryteriów, podobnie jak temperatura na zewnątrz (gdy w zimę robi się wiosna, lub nagle bardzo mroźny wiatr zaczyna nam wiać w okna)

----------


## Rotan

[QUOTE=baael;6384402]Jestem posiadaczem tego systemu, pozwolę więc sobie na kilka uwag:/QUOTE]

To się zdecyduję na Domiq'a. :Confused:

----------


## baael

To mój pierwszy taki system  :smile:  Więc nie mam odniesienia, ale po krótkim przejrzeniu ofert, nie wiem czy najlepiej nie skusić się na jakiś w pełni konfigurowalny czy otwarty jeśli chodzi o urządzenia. Moje krótkie doświadczenie i wiedza którą do tej pory zdobyłem to użycie jakiegoś adaptera TCP na serial, ale nie chcę się wygłupić z nazewnictwem bo to nie moja działka i wciąż się uczę. 

np:
https://www.elmark.com.pl/pl/sklep/moxa/ne-4110s
przez modbus na przekaźniki


Co mi się naprawdę nie podoba w tych wszystkich oferowanych produktach, to chaos. Kupuje się urządzenie i nie można go zintegrować.. więc jest potem 20 aplikacji na telefonie/komputerze do sterowania różnymi elementami.

Nie chcę reklamować, ale jak na razie kopalnią wiedzy jest dla mnie ten blog, może pomoże http://inteldom.blogspot.com/

----------


## Sztywniak

baael : z moich doświadczeń wynika że rynek ID niczym się nie różni od całej branży budowlanej czyli obowiązują zasady : "jak trafisz" i "ile przypilnujesz".
Nie jesteś w stanie trafić za każdym razem w takiego dendrytusa który zjadł zęby na tym co robi. Trzeba więc szukać systemu pod kątem :
1. instalatorów
2. funkcjonalności
3. otwartości
4. możliwości konfiguracji przez użytkownika
Nie ważne co to jest i w jakim standardzie to pracuje ale ważne jest to czy znajdziesz instalatora który potrafi coś z tego fajnego zrobić a Ty bez problemu to później obsłużysz i przekonfigurujesz.
Systemów ID w Polsce jest już kilkadziesiąt ale tylko pojedyncze sztuki są warte uwagi.

----------


## dendrytus

> 1. System jest zamknięty - dostęp do jakichkolwiek ustawień równa się z utratą gwarancji, przynajmniej tak zostaliśmy poinformowani przy instalacji.


Nie ma nic bardziej przerażającego niż grzebiący w ustawieniach ignorant, poprawiający system ID na podstawie "ekspertów" z for internetowych.
Przypomina to mniej więcej coś takiego jak pamiętny program Usterka, w którym pseudo eksperci przygotowywali usterki, których sami by nie usunęli, a już na pewno nie za pieniądze o jakich mówili.
Wiedza kosztuje i jak klient chce się bawić, to później musi płacić. Ja sponsoruję jedynie zabawę pięknym kobietom.




> 6. Brak integracji z niektórymi piecami (na pewno tylko włącz i wyłącz w  piecach Saunier Duval) - nie jest to zarzut bezpośrednio do systemu,  tylko sądzę, że deweloper podczas wybierania pieców nie został o tym  poinformowany.


100% polskich systemów ID/IB steruje piecami poprzez włącz/wyłącz. 95% światowych systemów ID/IB steruje piecami poprzez włącz/wyłącz.
90% pieców nie przewiduje innej możliwości sterowanie niż poprzez włącz/wyłącz.




> Jakiekolwiek zmiany wymagają montowania dodatkowych  włączników i  wyłączników do odcięcia Homiqa i ręcznej regulacji przez  dodatkowy  kontroler (np. temperatura wody w C.O. i kranach).


Patrz punkt pierwszy

----------


## baael

> Nie ma nic bardziej przerażającego niż grzebiący w ustawieniach ignorant, poprawiający system ID na podstawie "ekspertów" z for internetowych.
> Przypomina to mniej więcej coś takiego jak pamiętny program Usterka, w którym pseudo eksperci przygotowywali usterki, których sami by nie usunęli, a już na pewno nie za pieniądze o jakich mówili.


Co zepsuje? Serwer który jest zbyt skomplikowany i który spłyca możliwości systemu? Co innego dać człowiekowi zabawkę bez zabezpieczeń, co innego zrobić dobry system który pozwoli na na przykład  włączenie pieca dopiero po otwarciu elektrozaworów i pozwolenie mu na konfiguracje. Cała reszta to tylko 0,1 lub zakres wartości który trzeba wysłać, ten mój nawet nie zwraca aktualnego stanu urządzeń.

I że niby implementacja prostego IF THEN ELSE jest skomplikowana? 



```

JEŚLI jest jasno TO nie zapalaj lamp przy aktywności czujki W INNYM PRZYPADKU zapalajJEŚLI jest między 16:00 a 18:00 TO zwiększ temperaturę do 22*C 



```

Taką konfigurację można zrobić totalnie idiotoodporną obsługiwaną przez WWW (można by nawet sobie rysować zależności za pomocą jakichś schematów)...




> Wiedza kosztuje i jak klient chce się bawić, to później musi płacić. Ja sponsoruję jedynie zabawę pięknym kobietom.


Wiedza kosztuje, ale sztuczne komplikowanie systemu, mimo że zasadne na pierwszy rzut oka z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia (serwis), to poddanie się konkurencji. 




> 100% polskich systemów ID/IB steruje piecami poprzez włącz/wyłącz. 95% światowych systemów ID/IB steruje piecami poprzez włącz/wyłącz.
> 90% pieców nie przewiduje innej możliwości sterowanie niż poprzez włącz/wyłącz.
> Patrz punkt pierwszy


Ok, wierzę, że producenci pieców nie chcą udostępniać swoich protokołów, ma to uzasadnienie jakieś, jednak system powinien umożliwiać łatwe zmiany tych parametrów przez sterownik, wiszący na ścianie w którym producent umożliwił użytkownikowi zmienianie tych ustawieniami. A nie kombinować z odłączaniem, wiercenie dziur w obudowach etc.

Poza tym, tworząc ID rozmawiałbym z producentami pieców, aby przygotowali mi sterownik pośredniczący, który będę mógł obsługiwać za pomocą serwera ID. I wskazywał na piec/producenta jako na preferowany przy sprzedaży systemu. Wiesz mając ID naprawdę oczekuję takich ustawień, jak zwiększenie temperatury wody w kranach rankiem i wieczorem, a zmniejszenie jej gdy nikt nie bierze pryszniców czy kąpieli, wtedy gdy potrzebuję, mogę sobie ręcznie przestawić, a nie przełączać się między systemami - mam ID chcę mieć jedno centrum dowodzenia, nie 10.

----------


## dendrytus

> Poza tym, tworząc ID rozmawiałbym z producentami pieców, aby przygotowali mi sterownik pośredniczący, który będę mógł obsługiwać za pomocą serwera ID. I wskazywał na piec/producenta jako na preferowany przy sprzedaży systemu.


A ile według ciebie powinien kosztować taki sterownik?
Ile kosztowałoby opracowanie takiego sterownika?
I tak przy okazji, to w polskich własnościowych systemów ID jest około 50.



> Wiesz mając ID naprawdę oczekuję takich ustawień, jak zwiększenie temperatury wody w kranach rankiem i wieczorem, a zmniejszenie jej gdy nikt nie bierze pryszniców czy kąpieli, wtedy gdy potrzebuję, mogę sobie ręcznie przestawić, a nie przełączać się między systemami - mam ID chcę mieć jedno centrum dowodzenia, nie 10.


To trzeba było zainstalować sobie KNX z Home serwerem 4 Giry. 
http://www4.gira.com/en/gebaeudetech...verbinden.html
Do tego piec Viessemann z bramką Vitogate 200.
http://www.viessmann.com/web/poland/PDF-90.nsf/4CDA0FCAB099DD32C1257B48003AB12F/$FILE/IM%20IS%20Vitogate%20200%20EIB%20%2807-2011%29.pdf?OpenElement

----------


## baael

> A ile według ciebie powinien kosztować teki sterownik?
> Ile kosztowałoby opracowanie takiego sterownika?
> I tak przy okazji, to w polskich własnościowych systemów ID jest około 50.


Właśnie jestem po rozmowie z konsultantem z Saunier Duval, już coś takiego byłoby wystarczające, nikt nas nie poinformował o takiej możliwości:
http://www.ceneo.pl/16364675#tab=spec

A ilość systemów ID jest na plus dla producenta do budowy sterownika, ot chociażby dlatego że będzie na niego zbyt i jego produkty będą uprzywilejowane - to dom, to osiedle, to mieszkania w bloku, to szkoły i podobne ośrodki.




> To trzeba było zainstalować sobie KNX z Home serwerem 4 Giry. Do tego piec Vissemann z bramką Vitogate 200.


Trzeba było... Z takim podejściem to zrobić byle było - bo nie da się inaczej? Mówię o realnych problemach (a problemy się rozwiązuje), które dostrzegłem u siebie i poza jednym blogiem który daje pogląd na sytuacje, większość ludzi nie wie i ma kłopot ze znalezieniem rzetelnych informacji co taki system może a co nie, co wpływa na wybór, pomijam marketingowy bełkot sprzedawców systemów.

Już proste wyjaśnienie jak działa piec i sterowanie piecem z ID, rozwiązało by problemy większości moich sąsiadów, bo oczekują czegoś innego, co było im serwowane w sloganach reklamowych.

----------


## dendrytus

> A ilość systemów ID jest na plus dla producenta do budowy sterownika, ot chociażby dlatego że będzie na niego zbyt i jego produkty będą uprzywilejowane - to dom, to osiedle, to mieszkania w bloku, to szkoły i podobne ośrodki.


No to masz świetny pomysł na dochodowy biznes. Zatrudnij ze dwóch inżynierów elektroników i jednego technika. Pogadasz z producentami ID i pieców i opracujesz im uniwersalną bramkę.
Biznes bardzo dochodowy, bo w końcu 



> ilość systemów ID jest na plus dla producenta do budowy sterownika, ot  chociażby dlatego że będzie na niego zbyt i jego produkty będą  uprzywilejowane - to dom, to osiedle, to mieszkania w bloku, to szkoły i  podobne ośrodki.

----------


## baael

A żebyś wiedział  :smile:

----------


## autorus

Ciekawe jak u mnie nexwell to rozwiąże, ma być podłączony do viessman. Osobiście wolałem aby sterownik zintegrowany pieca załatwiał regulację. Ale mój serwisant się upiera ze nexwell będzie wszystkim sterował. No zobaczymy.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Ciekawe jak u mnie nexwell to rozwiąże, ma być podłączony do viessman. Osobiście wolałem aby sterownik zintegrowany pieca załatwiał regulację. Ale mój serwisant się upiera ze nexwell będzie wszystkim sterował. No zobaczymy.


ekmm, siedzi tak cicho i się nie pochwalił, że zmienił system  :wink:  

*baael* Integrowanie systemów sterujących dedykowanych do różnych urządzeń - rekuperacja, kotły, pompy ciepła, multiroom i cała masa innych urządzeń, włącznie z ekspresem do kawy - do systemów ID to bardzo długotrwały proces, często ekonomicznie nieuzasadniony. Nie ma na obecną chwilę takich możliwości, żeby dogodzić każdemu, jest to niewykonalne. Ty chciałbyś sterowanie do Saunier Duvala - ile oni mają obecnie produkowanych modeli ? Teraz pojawią się inni klienci, którzy mają Viessmanna, Termeta, Junkersa, Wolfa, Vaillanta, Immergas-a, De Detrich, Dimplex, Nibe, Brotje i jeszcze pewnie z kilkadziesiąt innych by się znalazło, teraz pomnóż to przez producentów systemów ID...

Nie wiem na czym dokładnie opiera się Twój system, jednak brak regulacji temperatury w mieszkaniu (już pomijam wybór stref)  to delikatnie mówiąc kpina. Nie integrowałem nigdy kotła gazowego czy pompy ciepła z systemem ID na zasadzie jaką byś sobie życzył - czyli przejęcie kontroli tych urządzeń poprzez interfejs automatyki ID, w zupełni wystarczającym, niezawodnym, praktycznym i bezpiecznym rozwiązaniem jest sterowanie temp. poprzez otw/zamykanie poszczególnych pętli na rozdzielaczach. Oczywiście musisz mieć czujki temperatury w wybranych strefach, no i automatykę która tym zarządzi. Dodatkowo wejścia systemu przyjmą informację o zaistniałej awarii z urządzenia grzewczego i uwierz mi, że taka kontrola nad ogrzewaniem całego domu zadowoli każdego.
Napisz jakie korzyści/ funkcje udostępnia Twój dom, których nie miałbyś w tradycyjnej instalacji elektrycznej.
Pzdr

----------


## baael

> ekmm, siedzi tak cicho i się nie pochwalił, że zmienił system  
> 
> *baael* Integrowanie systemów sterujących dedykowanych do różnych urządzeń - rekuperacja, kotły, pompy ciepła, multiroom i cała masa innych urządzeń, włącznie z ekspresem do kawy - do systemów ID to bardzo długotrwały proces, często ekonomicznie nieuzasadniony. Nie ma na obecną chwilę takich możliwości, żeby dogodzić każdemu, jest to niewykonalne. Ty chciałbyś sterowanie do Saunier Duvala - ile oni mają obecnie produkowanych modeli ? Teraz pojawią się inni klienci, którzy mają Viessmanna, Termeta, Junkersa, Wolfa, Vaillanta, Immergas-a, De Detrich, Dimplex, Nibe, Brotje i jeszcze pewnie z kilkadziesiąt innych by się znalazło, teraz pomnóż to przez producentów systemów ID...
> 
> Nie wiem na czym dokładnie opiera się Twój system, jednak brak regulacji temperatury w mieszkaniu (już pomijam wybór stref)  to delikatnie mówiąc kpina. Nie integrowałem nigdy kotła gazowego czy pompy ciepła z systemem ID na zasadzie jaką byś sobie życzył - czyli przejęcie kontroli tych urządzeń poprzez interfejs automatyki ID, w zupełni wystarczającym, niezawodnym, praktycznym i bezpiecznym rozwiązaniem jest sterowanie temp. poprzez otw/zamykanie poszczególnych pętli na rozdzielaczach. Oczywiście musisz mieć czujki temperatury w wybranych strefach, no i automatykę która tym zarządzi. Dodatkowo wejścia systemu przyjmą informację o zaistniałej awarii z urządzenia grzewczego i uwierz mi, że taka kontrola nad ogrzewaniem całego domu zadowoli każdego.
> Napisz jakie korzyści/ funkcje udostępnia Twój dom, których nie miałbyś w tradycyjnej instalacji elektrycznej.
> Pzdr


Rozwiązanie o którym mówisz mamy, zamykanie/otwieranie zaworów na podstawie sztywno zadanej temperatury, problemem jest brak jej regulacji w zależności od czasu, bo w tym wypadku cały ID zamienia się w system zdalnego sterowania (  :bye:  ).  Ogólnie to takie zamykanie i otwieranie nie rozwiązuje problemu, trzeba na to bardziej całościowo spojrzeć, choćby - jak ogrzewanie jednego pomieszczenia wpływa na drugie, gdzie i kiedy ciepło ucieka, kiedy zwiększyć temperaturę, kiedy nie, i może śmieszne ale trafne - w jakich godzinach sąsiedzi grzeją  :big tongue:  I nie wyobrażam sobie wzywania serwisu za każdym razem gdy chcę to skorygować.

Pierwotnie ID nie udostępniał żadnych funkcji różniących się od tradycyjnej instalacji, poza sterowaniem temperaturą z rozbiciem na pomieszczenia. Mało tego, jeśli chodzi o grzanie to był gorszy od ręcznego, bo:

1. trzymał temperaturę na sztywno (bardzo wąski zakres histerezy) - było albo gorąco albo zimno, piec włączał się co chwilę. Teraz po mojej korekcie, osiąga maksymalną zadaną i spada do minimalnej zadanej zanim się włączy (i jak się okazuje regulacja temp. wymaga dokładności do 0.1 stopnia - a nie jak w standardzie do 1 stopnia), przy czym synchronizuje pomieszczenia - z uśmiechem przyjąłem rachunek za gaz po wprowadzeniu tych ulepszeń, wcześniej to mi się płakać chciało, a jest cały czas jak powinno, nie za zimno, nie za ciepło. Ważna rzecz - przepływ powietrza w domu powodował, że podczas wietrzenia sypialni temperatura gwałtownie spadała też w jednej z łazienek, przez co piec grzał dla samego grzania a ciepłe powietrze uciekało. 

2. brak ustawień w czasie - znowu to zdalne sterowanie, to w tym wypadku mógłbym skomplikowaną maszynerię zastąpić radiowym sterownikiem do kotła. 

Ustawianie temperatur wody etc to moje pobożne życzenie, jestem świadom dlaczego się nim nie steruje (dzwoniłem nawet dziś rano po wymianie postów z Dendrytusem do Saunier Duval z takim pytaniem) i marzę sobie aby producenci kotłów wreszcie zrobili kontroler który można by podpiąć pod sieć albo nawet pod USB czy złącze szeregowe. Niestety sterowanie za pomocą standardowego kontrolera, pozwala na więcej w tej kwestii, bo urządzenie za 300 zł pozwala mi ustawiać kalendarz na spory okres czasu, albo zagrzać szybciej (temp. wody w C.O.), co sprowadza system ID jako pilota do włączania i wyłączania świateł zdalnie. 

Nie mamy żadnych informacji o awariach, nie mamy informacji o stanie zaworów czy przełączników, jedynie o stanie okien. 

A co do korzyści jeszcze, to ja zwykłem ten system nazywać lamborghini z silnikiem z malucha (albo na odwrót). Cała infrastruktura która mi została oddana aż prosi się o rozwinięcie, zindywidualizowanie, widzę w niej ogromny potencjał i jak na razie skutecznie go rozwijam.

Inna sprawa, że to wszystko mnie interesuje bardzo, bo zamierzam jeszcze wprowadzić taki system (ale sprawnie i przemyślanie) do domu o pow. ~350m2.

----------


## stkop

> ekmm, siedzi tak cicho i się nie pochwalił, że zmienił system  
> 
> *baael* Integrowanie systemów sterujących dedykowanych do różnych urządzeń - rekuperacja, kotły, pompy ciepła, multiroom i cała masa innych urządzeń, włącznie z ekspresem do kawy - do systemów ID to bardzo długotrwały proces, często ekonomicznie nieuzasadniony. Nie ma na obecną chwilę takich możliwości, żeby dogodzić każdemu, jest to niewykonalne. Ty chciałbyś sterowanie do Saunier Duvala - ile oni mają obecnie produkowanych modeli ? Teraz pojawią się inni klienci, którzy mają Viessmanna, Termeta, Junkersa, Wolfa, Vaillanta, Immergas-a, De Detrich, Dimplex, Nibe, Brotje i jeszcze pewnie z kilkadziesiąt innych by się znalazło, teraz pomnóż to przez producentów systemów ID...
> 
> Pzdr


[Kasprzyk] Autorus chwalił się ale w dzienniku. Śledzę z uwagą jak wygląda ta realizacja Nexwell. Z resztą projekt tego budynku ogólnie jest b.ciekawy.

Uważam, że to jednak Baael ma sporo racji. Sam nawet wskazał jedno z bardziej zdroworozsądkowych rozwiązań... czyli płytkę I/O. Standardy prostych stanów NO/NC, 1-10V, pwm są oczywiste i uniwersalne dla całego rynku elektroinstalacyjnego. Nie byłoby to dla producentów pieców żadnym wielkim wyczynem robienie takich przystawek, tj. dosłownie szkoła średnia elektroniki...problem jest tylko to że mało kto o to pyta... Instalatorzy nie pytają bo łatwiej powiedzieć "nie da się"...  systemów ID też pewnie jeszcze nie instaluje się tak dużo żeby producenci tych urządzeń czuli jakąś presję... Z drugiej strony takie rozwiązania są, tyle że mało kto o nich wie. 
Inna sprawa: na co taka płytka powinna pozwalać systemowi ID... wydaje mi się, że dokładnie na tyle na ile producent pieca pozwala manipulować użytkownikowi poprzez sterownik + ewentualnie jakieś w miarę bezpieczne autorskie bajery[?].

Jakoś wolę nie poruszać kwestii potencjału protokolarnych połączeń z piecami...

----------


## baael

Dokładnie, tylko tyle, to co mogę ustawić na sterowniku ( u mnie EXACONTROL E 7 C ) całkowicie wystarczy.

----------


## homelogic

Kolega baael napisał między wierszami bardzo istotną rzecz - system Homiq działa. Dla niektórych za mało, a dla innych za bardzo skomplikowany - ale działa. Nie ma sytuacji że nagle wykrzaczają się sceny, wieszają się urządzenia czy przestaje lecieć woda z kranu ze względu na fałszywy alarm zalania. Tak tylko chciałem zwrócić na to uwagę, bo przy systemach gdzie głównym kryterium jest cena (tj. wszystko poniżej KNX/Crestron itp.) często się zapomina o tym drobnym szczególe.

Swoją drogą, Homiq jest wyjątkowo zamkniety i chłopaki powinni coś z tym zrobić. Możliwość ustawiania prostych harmonogramów powinna być dostępna z poziomu wizualizacji. Uważam to za główną ale i jedyną istotną wadę tego systemu (poza ceną serwera  :wink: ). 

Co do reszty, to stoję murem za homikami, dendrytusami i wszystkimi którzy zainstalowali jakikolwiek system komukolwiek poza sobą. Piec to urządzenie do grzania wody i ma do tego swoją automatykę, czujki temp. zewnętrznej itp.. Mieszanie po krzywej grzewczej paluchami upaćkanymi dżemem ze śniadania za każdym razem gdy wieje wiatr uważam za poroniony pomysł. Jestem jeszcze w stanie zrozumieć prośbę o możliwość nastaw temp. CWU wg. harmonogramu i tutaj na miejscu baaela poprosiłbym homika o dorobienie takiej funkcji - nie powinni mieć z tym problemu, szczególnie jak im pokażesz złączkę analogową 0-10V. Tyle że tego typu rzeczy należą raczej do "wodotrysków" i na pewno nie będą uwzględniane przy inwestycji deweloperskiej. Standard to rolety, światełka, temperatura w dwóch strefach i dodatki typu brama.

----------


## dendrytus

> z uśmiechem przyjąłem rachunek za gaz po  wprowadzeniu tych ulepszeń, wcześniej to mi się płakać chciało, a jest  cały czas jak powinno, nie za zimno, nie za ciepło.


Jak długo używasz Homiq-a i który to sezon grzewczy?





> dosłownie szkoła  średnia elektroniki...


No to powinieneś to opanować w jakieś 4 miesiące. Dogadaj się z baael-em, on rozpoczyna produkcję takich sterowników. Jak masz kapitał to może weźmie cię na wspólnika. Z pewnością przyda mu się ktoś bez wiedzy i doświadczenia, świeżo po opanowaniu elektroniki na poziomie szkoły średniej.

PS.
Dwa lata minęły, zaliczyłeś podstawowy, DARMOWY i po POLSKU kurs ONLINE KNX?
Pytam pro forma, bo odpowiedź znam panie WIELKI FILOZOF.




> Jakoś wolę nie poruszać kwestii potencjału protokolarnych połączeń z piecami...


I dziękujemy ci Panie boże za to.





> Co do reszty, to stoję murem za homikami, dendrytusami i wszystkimi którzy zainstalowali jakikolwiek system komukolwiek poza sobą.


To znaczy, że ja nie mam u siebie KNX z HS4?

----------


## homiq

Witam,

ja chętnie odpowiem na kierowane wątpliwości i zapewniam, że to nie jest takie proste i oczywiste jak pisze baael
obecnie czekam na decyzję moderatora i redakcji czy mogę jej udzielić nie płacąc za to  (zostałem posądzony o reklamę, chociaż od zawsze staram się pisać ogólnie o systemach IB a nazwy firmy używam tylko gdy ktoś skieruje precyzyjne pytanie odnośnie naszego produktu)

proszę o chwilkę cierpliwości, dziś ma być decyzja redakcji
pozdrawiam!

----------


## autorus

Dziś zastanawiałem się jak zaimplementować do systemu powitanie głosowe. Np rozbrajam alarm, system informuje mnie głosowo, która jest godzina, jaka jest temperatura itp. Najlepiej nagranie głosem córki  :smile:

----------


## baael

Oczywiście, że Homiq działa, tylko nie do końca tak jak oczekiwali tego mieszkańcy, do tego sam spędziłem trochę czasu tłumacząc kilku sąsiadom jak działa: udowodniałem że piec się włącza i wyłącza, tylko że homiq może mu jedynie pozwolić na włączanie lub go wyłączyć - reszta sterowania jest poza zasięgiem, udowodniałem że elektrozawory się zakręcają, a uwierzcie mi instalator prawie nie osiwiał tutaj przy niektórych problemach. Trudno się dziwić ich niezadowoleniu, kiedy prosty sterownik zamieniają na skomplikowany system, dostając w zamian mniejszą funkcjonalność. 

Panie Dendrytus, strasznie się Pan denerwuję  :smile:  spokojnie... nikt nie podważa Pańskiej wiedzy i doświadczenia, wręcz przeciwnie.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Dziś zastanawiałem się jak zaimplementować do systemu powitanie głosowe. Np rozbrajam alarm, system informuje mnie głosowo, która jest godzina, jaka jest temperatura itp. Najlepiej nagranie głosem córki


jeżeli masz Androida to użyj programu Tasker + głosy Ivona. Z głosem Twojej córki będzie ciężko  :wink: 
Jeżeli Nexwell wystawia stany urządzeń po HTTP to wprawnej osobie zajmie to max 20 min. (nauka Taskera ok 2 dni)

----------


## dendrytus

> Panie Dendrytus, strasznie się Pan denerwuję  spokojnie... nikt nie podważa Pańskiej wiedzy i doświadczenia, wręcz przeciwnie.


Ale ja chciałem uzyskać tylko odpowiedź na te pytania



> Jak długo używasz Homiq-a i który to sezon grzewczy?






> Dziś zastanawiałem się jak zaimplementować do systemu powitanie głosowe. Np rozbrajam alarm, system informuje mnie głosowo, która jest godzina, jaka jest temperatura itp. Najlepiej nagranie głosem córki


Jeśli chcesz użyć głosu córki, to użyj go, ale do informacji krytycznych np.pożar, zalanie, nieautoryzowane wejście itp. W każdym innym przypadku będzie to zbędny gadżet.
A dlaczego w przypadku krytycznych zdarzeń nie będzie to zbędny gadżet? Tu kłania się podświadomość, głos córki czy kobiecy głos bliskiej osoby spowoduje, że nie wpadniesz w panikę i będziesz myślał bardziej logicznie.

----------


## autorus

Myślę, że masz rację. Tych komunikatów wtedy nie będzie wtedy tak dużo. 

Jeśli natomiast miałoby mówić godziny to już Ivona raczej. Mam ją na komórce i działa ok. 




> Jeśli chcesz użyć głosu córki, to użyj go, ale do informacji krytycznych np.pożar, zalanie, nieautoryzowane wejście itp. W każdym innym przypadku będzie to zbędny gadżet.
> A dlaczego w przypadku krytycznych zdarzeń nie będzie to zbędny gadżet? Tu kłania się podświadomość, głos córki czy kobiecy głos bliskiej osoby spowoduje, że nie wpadniesz w panikę i będziesz myślał bardziej logicznie.

----------


## stkop

> Dziś zastanawiałem się jak zaimplementować do systemu powitanie głosowe. Np rozbrajam alarm, system informuje mnie głosowo, która jest godzina, jaka jest temperatura itp. Najlepiej nagranie głosem córki


Nie chcę studzić twojego zapału, ale wydaje mi się, że ciężko będzie osiągnąć takie wodotryski na Nexo.

----------


## autorus

Wiem.

----------


## homelogic

No i wygląda na to, że Homiki wyleciały z forum...

Komunikaty głosowe można też w prosty sposób zrobić za pomocą EventGhost. Tyle że NIGDY nie postawiłbym komunikatów alarmowych (pożar, włamanie, gaz, itp.) na taskerze czy innym wynalazku wymagającego komputerka z androidem lub starego peceta.





> To znaczy, że ja nie mam u siebie KNX z HS4?


Albo szukasz na siłę zaczepki albo nie rozumiesz co czytasz (znowu).

----------


## stkop

> No i wygląda na to, że Homiki wyleciały z forum...


Sam jestem bardzo ciekawy odpowiedzi Homiq'a. Jeśli wyrazi chęć to mogę przenieść fragment tej dyskusji na swojego bloga i tam bezpłatnie będzie można merytorycznie omówić poruszone kwestie. Czekam tylko na znak/sygnał.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Komunikaty głosowe można też w prosty sposób zrobić za pomocą EventGhost. Tyle że NIGDY nie postawiłbym komunikatów alarmowych (pożar, włamanie, gaz, itp.) na taskerze czy innym wynalazku wymagającego komputerka z androidem lub starego peceta.


dlaczego ?

PS: nikt tu nie pisał o komputerku z Androidem lub starym pececie

----------


## homelogic

> dlaczego ?


Jak będę jechał sprawnym samochodem na gwarancji i nagle odpadnie koło bez żadnej przyczyny, to ja lub moja rodzina będziemy wiedzieć kogo ścigać o odszkodowanie. Jak bedę jechał kit-carem własnoręcznie zbudowanym w kuchni po godzinach to pretensje mogę mieć tylko do siebie.

Od SAP są systemy SAP, certyfikowane i sprawdzone, a nie raspberry pi z własnoręcznie wydłubanym skrypcikiem. Jeżeli chodzi o mały domek to odpowiedni będzie satel wyposażony w moduł głosowy (http://www.satel.pl/pl/product/513/I...atow-glosowych).

----------


## homelogic

> nikt tu nie pisał o komputerku z Androidem lub starym pececie


To na czym stoi tasker? Na twoim smartfonie? Jeszcze lepiej...

----------


## Sztywniak

Nie rozumiem dlaczego podałeś takie uzasadnienie, przecież ono nie pasuje do tematu. Chciałeś dodać dramatyzmu ?  :wink: 
W przypadku wystąpienia alarmu system alarmowy komunikuje nam zdarzenie np : włącza sygnalizatory, dzwoni na wskazane telefony i wysyła sms-y.
Komunikaty głosowe są uzupełnieniem ułatwiającym bardziej szczegółową identyfikację problemu np : pożar sypialnia, zalanie łazienka górna...
Moduł głosowy firmy Satel, który podałeś, jest fajnym dodatkiem ale ja nie przeceniałbym jego roli bo i tak opieramy się o inne powiadomienia. 
Nie wydaje mi się, by ktoś oparł się tylko na nim, ponieważ w momencie uszkodzenia tego modułu nie wiemy co się dzieje. Dodatkowo jest niemobilny i ograniczony zasięgiem głośnika. O uszkodzeniu modułu użytkownik może się dowiedzieć dużo za późno bo nikt normalny nie zagląda tam co godzinę.




> To na czym stoi tasker? Na twoim smartfonie? Jeszcze lepiej...


tak, na tym samym smartfonie na który dzwoni mi alarm, wysyła mi sms-y alarm,  jak coś się wydarzy.
Dodatkowo dzięki temu rozwiązaniu w czasie gdy jestem na spotkaniu i nie odbieram sms-ów mam szansę dowiedzieć się że coś się dzieje bo komunikaty Satela odczytują się na głos w moim smartfonie.
Rozwiązanie z Taskerem czy inną gadaczką jest tylko rozwiązaniem ułatwiającym życie i nie opieram na nim życia rodziny czy majątku. Z resztą niczego takiego nie napisałem.

----------


## baael

To na czym Panowie oparliby taką komunikację czy wysyłanie zdarzeń? Moduł GSM, połączenie z netem, telefoniczne, satelitarne? Nie wiem też co złego może być w pececie czy telefonie. Czy chodzi o tego EventGhosta http://www.eventghost.org/ ? Bo gdy patrzę na wszystkie rozwiązania, opierają się one na jakiejś głównej jednostce. Z tego co widzę, to także Homiq się na takiej opiera (na serwerku). Nie bije do nikogo  :big grin:  tylko pytam bo mnie to teraz zaciekawiło.

A jeśli chodzi o wodotryski (chociaż ja takiego rozwiązania używam w innych celach też - wynika to z architektury rozwiązania które mam zamontowane) to ten wzorzec się świetnie sprawdza: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Publish...scribe_pattern

Obecnie na tej podstawie dostaje wiadomości np. z domofonu (Voip jeszcze nie ogarnąłem) czy ze stanu temperatur, prosto na komórkę i komputery,  nawet jak siedzę w Berlinie. Cały mój system pluginów też się o to opiera.

----------


## Sztywniak

proste komunikaty alarmowe z Satela lecą sms-em lub głosowo przez telefon ale niestety są mocno ograniczone
Z ID komunikaty wysyłam po necie (pogoda, imieniny, ważne zadania z kalendarza, komunikaty awaryjne)
Tu jest przykład komunikatu awaryjnego gdzie składnia się dynamicznie buduje na podstawie stanów urządzeń lub wyniku zwracanego przez sceny : 
http://www.inteligentnydom.lic.pl/st...-smartwatch-2/
Używam tych komunikatów od roku czasu i wszyscy tak się przyzwyczailiśmy, że jak byliśmy na wakacjach to trochę brakowało.  :wink: 
Co do Eventghosta to możesz go spiąć z Androidami za pomocą Autoremote i sterować w pełni aplikacjami na komputerze i smartfonie.
Przydatne jeśli posiadasz Media Center , m.in. w zakresie : 
- dystrybucja Audio/Video w domu i na smartfony
- komunikaty 
- wszelkie aplikacje na PC
- obsługa aplikacji związanych ze sterownikami wpiętymi do komputera czyli wszelkie kontrolery do różnych standardów komunikacyjnych np: EnOcean, Z-wave, Zigbee, X10, Modbus ....
- zdalna obsługa TV, 
- zdalna obsługa sprzętu audio,
Nawet na tym forum może za Ciebie pisać  :wink:

----------


## homelogic

> Nie rozumiem dlaczego podałeś takie uzasadnienie, przecież ono nie pasuje do tematu. Chciałeś dodać dramatyzmu ?


Owszem, chciałem dodać dramatyzmu. Temat pożaru lub ulatniającego się czadu bywa z definicji dramatyczny. A uzasadnienie pokazuje różnice między dwoma szkołami myślenia które reprezentujemy, czyli DIY vs Retail. 




> W przypadku wystąpienia alarmu system alarmowy komunikuje nam zdarzenie np : włącza sygnalizatory, dzwoni na wskazane telefony i wysyła sms-y.
> Komunikaty głosowe są uzupełnieniem ułatwiającym bardziej szczegółową identyfikację problemu np : pożar sypialnia, zalanie łazienka górna...


Tak. Syrena wyje aby nas obudzić, komunikat gada abyśmy od razu wiedzieli czy mamy wyskakiwać z okna (pożar) czy tylko je otworzyć i zadzwonić na pogotowie (czad). Dostęp zdalny jest wtórnym przypadkiem, gdzie nie ma bezpośredniego zagrożenia naszego zdrowia lub życia.




> Moduł głosowy firmy Satel, który podałeś, jest fajnym dodatkiem ale ja nie przeceniałbym jego roli bo i tak opieramy się o inne powiadomienia. 
> Nie wydaje mi się, by ktoś oparł się tylko na nim, ponieważ w momencie uszkodzenia tego modułu nie wiemy co się dzieje. Dodatkowo jest niemobilny i ograniczony zasięgiem głośnika. O uszkodzeniu modułu użytkownik może się dowiedzieć dużo za późno bo nikt normalny nie zagląda tam co godzinę.


Zepsuty moduł głosowy? To samo można powiedzieć o syrenie z sygnalizacją optyczną - też się może zepsuć (większość alarmów ma tylko syrenę). Tyle że w interesie Satela leży aby tak się nie działo. Patrzenie co godzinę? Za długo użytkujesz swój beta-system ID i zaczynasz łapać złe nawyki  :wink: 




> tak, na tym samym smartfonie na który dzwoni mi alarm, wysyła mi sms-y alarm,  jak coś się wydarzy.
> Dodatkowo dzięki temu rozwiązaniu w czasie gdy jestem na spotkaniu i nie odbieram sms-ów mam szansę dowiedzieć się że coś się dzieje bo komunikaty Satela odczytują się na głos w moim smartfonie.


Jak wyżej, dostęp zdalny jest wtórnym przypadkiem, gdzie nie ma bezpośredniego zagrożenia naszego życia. Tutaj sobie możesz bajerzyć i gadżecić ile wlezie - z założeniem że pierwszy sygnał idzie z satela lub dedykowanego systemu. Nie z jakiegoś kleconego na drut i sznurek chińskiego PLCka, starego Pecka, podróbek z-wave czy innego chłamu typu "Sam Naprawiam". No i temat dotyczył głosowych komunikatów alarmowych wewnątrz obiektu, za postem dendrytusa nt. zbędnych gadżetów.




> Rozwiązanie z Taskerem czy inną gadaczką jest tylko rozwiązaniem ułatwiającym życie i nie opieram na nim życia rodziny czy majątku. Z resztą niczego takiego nie napisałem.


Może i nie napisałeś, ale taka klauzulą powinieneś opatrywać większość swoich postów  :smile: .

----------


## homelogic

> To na czym Panowie oparliby taką komunikację czy wysyłanie zdarzeń? Moduł GSM, połączenie z netem, telefoniczne, satelitarne?


Na początek zestawiłbym sobie komunikaty alarmowe wewnątrz obiektu na satelu. Jest to praktyczna funkcja która ma swoje uzasadnienia. Jeżeli chodzi o zdalne powiadomienia alarmowe / firmę ochroniarską to przede wszystkim GSM (dedykowane na satelu). Reszta, czyli system ID niech gada ze mną przez internet / ethernet.

Jeżeli chciałbym iść w wodotryski robiące gula zazdrosnym sąsiadom to zestawiłbym sobie komunikaty wewnętrzne pod scenę wyjścia z domu. Ubieram buty i klikam przycisk na scianie. "Temperatura taka i taka, deszcz. Uzbrojenie alarmu za 2 minuty. Uwaga, otwarte okno w sypialni". Prototyp postawiłbym na moim pecku (eventghost), a potem bym sie tym znudził  :wink: 




> Nie wiem też co złego może być w pececie czy telefonie.


DIY + Sam Naprawiam. Stabilność. Niezawodność. Kwestie odpowiedzialności za downtime i konsekwencje z tego wynikające. Nie chcemy takich kwestii gdy mówimy o zdrowiu, życiu czy majątku (systemy alarmowe, sap, rejestracja monitoringu, również systemy grzewcze i klimatyzacyjne ze wzgledu na koszty awarii). 




> Czy chodzi o tego EventGhosta http://www.eventghost.org/ ? Bo gdy patrzę na wszystkie rozwiązania, opierają się one na jakiejś głównej jednostce. Z tego co widzę, to także Homiq się na takiej opiera (na serwerku). Nie bije do nikogo  tylko pytam bo mnie to teraz zaciekawiło.


Tak, o tego eventghosta chodzi. Co do reszty, to wszystko opiera się o punkt "Kwestie odpowiedzialności za downtime i konsekwencje z tego wynikające". Centrala alarmowa to tez komputer. To samo Homiq. Ale jak padnie ich serwer to nie tylko mieszkaniec domu ma problem. Wiadomo do kogo się zwrócić. 




> A jeśli chodzi o wodotryski (chociaż ja takiego rozwiązania używam w innych celach też - wynika to z architektury rozwiązania które mam zamontowane) to ten wzorzec się świetnie sprawdza: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Publish...scribe_pattern
> Obecnie na tej podstawie dostaje wiadomości np. z domofonu (Voip jeszcze nie ogarnąłem) czy ze stanu temperatur, prosto na komórkę i komputery,  nawet jak siedzę w Berlinie. Cały mój system pluginów też się o to opiera.


Kolejny programista... Faktycznie źle trafiłeś jeżeli chodzi o Homika, jestem w stanie zrozumieć frustrację  :wink: . 
BTW, Homiq ma swoje rozwiązanie pod videodomofon, które się dobrze sprawdza. Ale pewnie akurat ty wolałbyś sam się upaćkać po łokcie w konfiguracji i postawić sobie coś własnoręcznie na VoIP  :wink: .
Są dwa fajne systemiki ID oparte o tą samą topologię co Homiq, jeden polski, jeden zagraniczny. Równie stabilne i w dobrej cenie, ale można w nich grzebać wedle uznania. Jak cierpisz na nadmiar gotówki lub frustracja z niemocy grzebania osiągnęła zenit, to odezwij się na priv.

----------


## Sztywniak

Homelogic : Ty masz jakąś alergię na programistów ??  :wink: 
Możesz naginać dowolnie rzeczywistość i pisać tu na forum cokolwiek ale to nie zmieni faktu że systemy ID będą ewoluowały w kierunku większej otwartości na użytkownika i coraz większej integracji z wszystkim czego używamy w domu. 
To już się wkoło dzieje ale nie na tym forum.

----------


## homelogic

> Kuba : Ty masz jakąś alergię na programistów ?? 
> Możesz naginać dowolnie rzeczywistość i pisać tu na forum cokolwiek ale to nie zmieni faktu że systemy ID będą ewoluowały w kierunku większej otwartości na użytkownika i coraz większej integracji z wszystkim czego używamy w domu. 
> To już się wkoło dzieje ale nie na tym forum.


Rysiu, wiesz że cię bardzo lubię i cenię. A skoro jesteś programistą ergo lubię programistów. Prosta logika. Programistyczna  :wink: 

Widzę że schodzisz z merytoryki na spekulacje i nie do końca zrozumiałeś moją ideę. Ewolucja? Otwartość? Co to ma do rzeczy? Myślisz o centrali oddymiania w wersji open source? O piecu z API? 

To czego ty jesteś świadkiem i uczestnikiem to społeczność power userów. Linuksy, arduino, maliny, customowe romy w smartfonach... Tyle że to nie jest i nigdy nie będzie mainstream. Jeżeli chodzi o mainstream, to zaczynam widzieć tendencję na produkty apple i ich filozofię "zamkniętej prostoty". Moja matka ma iphone i jest zachwycona - dla niej ten telefon jest prostszy i bardziej intuicyjny niż stare nokie. Coraz więcej moich klientów ma całą chatę opartą o apple: od routera wifi, poprzez telefon aż po audio / tv. Bo rozpakuje z pudła i wszystko działa. Dostaję coraz więcej pytań o "żarówki" Hue i kiedy pojawi się w sprzedaży Nest. Rozczłonkowane, pozamykane systemiki, każdy ze swoją osobną apką na smartfona. Wyspy funkcjonalności. Obawiam się, że w przyszłości nie ma miejsca w ogóle na systemy ID jako takie. W tym świecie Rysiu niestety tracisz gwarancję przy pierwszym jailbrejku  :wink:

----------


## odaro

> Jeden wątek tutaj szybko umarł, moim zdaniem niesłusznie, czyli temat okablowania. Uważam że klasycznie rozumiana gwiazda ma wiele zalet, szczególnie w odpowiednich okolicznościach.
> 1. Kable są tanie, a jak mocno ciśniemy na oszczędność to na jednej skrętce obsłużymy 7 włączników.
> 2. Uniwersalność. Instalacja w gwiazde nie wymaga posiadania systemu ID, można wstawić do szafy przekaźniki i rozbudowywać system w miarę konieczności. W klasycznym okablowaniu KNX włączniki lecą po samej magistrali, więc od razu trzeba zakupić komplet (chyba że kombinujemy z jakimś OHID, ale tego nie ogarnie przeciętny instalator). 
> 3. Łatwość zmian i rozbudowy. Chcemy zmienić włącznik którym zapalamy lampę? Zamieniamy kabelek w rozdzielnicy i jest. Chcemy dołożyć dodatkowy przycisk do włącznika? Jak mamy wolne żyły w skrętce to spoko. 
> 4. Dostęp do tanich systemów ID: KNX też można tanio, wystarczy odpowiednio poszukać, ale wybór tanich urządzeń KNX jest ograniczony i nie obejmuje bardziej zaawansowanych funkcjonalności (wizualizacja, multimedia itp). Pod gwiazdę da się podpiąć chińskie PLCki, arduino i całą rzeszę ciekawych systemów, w tym co najmniej kilkanaście produkcji polskiej. 
> 
> .


Instalacja w gwiazdę ma swoje zalety że można najpierw wykonać okablowanie a dopiero potem wszystko połączyć w rozdzielnicy i możesz wybrać sobie system ID jaki chcesz

Ale jak prawidłowo powinno się wykonać rozdzielnicę tzn jak rozszyć wszystkie przewody na zugach żeby potem móc korzystać z wszystkich zalet instalacji w gwiazdę.

Czy np. na jednej szynie są rozszyte przewody od wyłączników a na drugiej są odbiorniki.

Jak powinno się wykonać prawidłowo rozszycie przewodów w rozdzielnicy na zugach przy instalacji w gwiazdę. 

Chodzi mi o takie rozszycie przewodów na zugach żeby potem móc zainstalować dowolny system ID.

----------


## odaro

Tak to właśnie jest z inteligentnym instalacjami.

Na różnych forach internetowych jest wiele znawców tematu inteligentnej instalacji 

ale jest padnie konkretne pytanie to wtedy się okazuje że nikt nie potrafi udzielić odpowiedzi

----------


## kasprzyk

Na tak zadane pytanie nie uda się udzielić odpowiedzi. 
Mając do dyspozycji wszystkie dane: rodzaj instalacji wprowadzonych do rozdzielnicy (elektryczne, sat, lan, alarm, cctv, videodomof,, tel, inne), ilości obwodów elektrycznych (światło, gniazda, urządzenia przyłączone na stałe inne) ilości potrzebnych aparatów elektrycznych (rodzaje aparatów S-ki, RCBO, RCD, R-y, ochronniki, inne) wszystkie ilości przewodów nisko i wysoko-prądowych, rodzaj systemu IB, wszystkie elementy i funkcje jakie będzie relizował - (każdy jest inny) wtedy można usiąść do planowania rozmieszczenia tych elementów na papierze (lub w głowie) jakieś dwa dni trzeba na to poświęcić - później z dwa miesiące na łączenie i konfigurację i gotowe  :wink: 
Jak widzisz nie jest to prosta i jednoznaczna sprawa, wielu rzeczy uczymy się latami a Ty chciałbyś mieć wszystko wyłożone na tacy za free i to od ręki.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Instalacja w gwiazdę ma swoje zalety że można najpierw wykonać okablowanie a dopiero potem wszystko połączyć w rozdzielnicy i możesz wybrać sobie system ID jaki chcesz .


Tak proste to to nie jest  :wink:

----------


## odaro

Ale takie opinie na temat instalacji w gwiazdę często się spotyka.

Podobnie pisał Homelogic  w tym wątku

"2. Uniwersalność. Instalacja w gwiazde nie wymaga posiadania systemu ID, można wstawić do szafy przekaźniki i rozbudowywać system w miarę konieczności.

 Łatwość zmian i rozbudowy. Chcemy zmienić włącznik którym zapalamy lampę? Zamieniamy kabelek w rozdzielnicy i jest. Chcemy dołożyć dodatkowy przycisk do włącznika? Jak mamy wolne żyły w skrętce to spoko"

Sam sobie tego nie wymyśliłem 

A jakie są ogólne elektryczne zasady rozszywania przewódów elektrycznych na zugach.

Czy np. wyłączniki na niskie napięcie na 12V albo na 24 V muszą być oddzielone od zugów z napięciem 230V czy można je wpinać na zugi razem z danego pomieszczenia np. gniazdo 230V i wyłączniki na niskie napięcie. 

O to pytam o podstawowe zasady rozmieszczenia zugów z przewodami elektrycznymi.  

Mam tutaj na myśli instalację w gwiazdę z ale z przewodów YDYp.

----------


## kasprzyk

Tak jak napisałem wyżej - wszystko zależy od wielu czynników.
Możesz wszystkie przewody pogrupować - np. obwody 230V które w przyszłości zamierzasz sterować przekaźnikiem wpiąć na zugi od 1 do 10, obok nich pozostawić wolne miejsce na moduły wykonawcze (przekaźniki) (coś podobnego jak na zdjęciu)  ale ile miejsca zostawić - zależy od szerokości tego modułu, czyli musisz wiedzieć jaki moduł będzie zastosowany. Możesz rozmieścić zugi od obwodów gniazd, obok zugi od obwodów świateł obok zugi od sterowania wyłącznikami, jak wszystko ułożysz pozostaw miejsce na moduły wykonawcze(ile miejsca ? nie da się odpowiedzieć nie znając wymiarów rozdzielnicy i miejsca zajmowanego przez same moduły). Całość łączysz do użytku obecnego bez systemu IB - później kiedy przyjdą moduły docelowe - mostkujesz wszystko na gotowo - niestety nie jest to łatwy proces, strasznie czasochłonny ale do zrobienia.
Pzdr

----------


## odaro

> Tak jak napisałem wyżej - wszystko zależy od wielu czynników.
> Możesz wszystkie przewody pogrupować - np. obwody 230V które w przyszłości zamierzasz sterować przekaźnikiem wpiąć na zugi od 1 do 10, obok nich pozostawić wolne miejsce na moduły wykonawcze (przekaźniki) (coś podobnego jak na zdjęciu)  ale ile miejsca zostawić - zależy od szerokości tego modułu, czyli musisz wiedzieć jaki moduł będzie zastosowany. Możesz rozmieścić zugi od obwodów gniazd, obok zugi od obwodów świateł obok zugi od sterowania wyłącznikami, jak wszystko ułożysz pozostaw miejsce na moduły wykonawcze(ile miejsca ? nie da się odpowiedzieć nie znając wymiarów rozdzielnicy i miejsca zajmowanego przez same moduły). Całość łączysz do użytku obecnego bez systemu IB - później kiedy przyjdą moduły docelowe - mostkujesz wszystko na gotowo - niestety nie jest to łatwy proces, strasznie czasochłonny ale do zrobienia.
> Pzdr


Czyli co nie da się zrobić uniwersalnego rozszycia przewodów i jednocześnie zachować zasady ogólnoelektryczne że tak powiem kolokwialnie.

Dobry instalator potrafi to zrobić  ale pod konkretny system a mnie chodzi o to żeby zrobić uniwersalne rozszycie przewodów elektrycznych które sprawdzić się zarówno z system X a jak będzie trzeba to systemem Y

Ja mam 4 szafy o wym. 1200x1000mm połączone w pionie i poziomie i mam wrażenie ze będzie brakowało mi miejsca. 

Powiedz mi czy to są jakieś bloki rozdzielcze obok modułów Tukan.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Czyli co nie da się zrobić uniwersalnego rozszycia przewodów i jednocześnie zachować zasady ogólnoelektryczne że tak powiem kolokwialnie.


Nie podjąłbym się tak zleconej pracy - chyba, że to co pisałem wyżej - najpierw wszystkie złączki, później wolne miejsce na moduły.




> Ja mam 4 szafy o wym. 1200x1000mm połączone w pionie i poziomie i mam wrażenie ze będzie brakowało mi miejsca.


Nie potrafię określić czy to dobre rozwiązanie, a już tym bardziej czy wystarczy miejsca, nie rozdzielam szaf na kilka części, robię jako całość.



> Powiedz mi czy to są jakieś bloki rozdzielcze obok modułów Tukan.


To są złączki 3-piętrowe https://www.google.pl/search?q=zugi+...w=1280&bih=923

----------


## odaro

> Nie podjąłbym się tak zleconej pracy - chyba, że to co pisałem wyżej - najpierw wszystkie złączki, później wolne miejsce na moduły.


No taki jest zamysł najpierw rozszywamy przewody na zugach a potem za jakiś czas łączmy to z modułami wybranego systemu IB. 

To jest jedna wielka szafa o wym. 2000x2200mm a powstała z połączenia 4 mniejszych szaf.

----------


## Sturmer

Witam i proszę o pomoc. Jestem w trakcie budowy domu i w sierpniu będzie robiony dach i instalowane okna dachowe z roletami zewnętrznymi. I tu właśnie jest problem, bo nie wiem które wybrać. Planuję Satel integra chyba 128 wrl jako alarm i elementy automatyki. Do wyboru mam okna velux i fakro i nie wiem które będą bezproblemowo działać z satelem? 
Fakro ma Z-Wave,  a velux  używa sterownika  KUX 100 i adaptera KRD 100 do platformy io-homecontrol®   ??

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam i proszę o pomoc. Jestem w trakcie budowy domu i w sierpniu będzie robiony dach i instalowane okna dachowe z roletami zewnętrznymi. I tu właśnie jest problem, bo nie wiem które wybrać. Planuję Satel integra chyba 128 wrl jako alarm i elementy automatyki. Do wyboru mam okna velux i fakro i nie wiem które będą bezproblemowo działać z satelem? 
> Fakro ma Z-Wave,  a velux  używa sterownika  KUX 100 i adaptera KRD 100 do platformy io-homecontrol®   ??


Jeśli rolety mają możliwość sterowania przewodowego, to nie ma problemu, jeśli nie, to nie będą działać.

----------


## Sturmer

No ale ja tego nie wiem :sad:  Myślałem , że są to na tyle znane firmy i rozwiązania, że dostanę konkretną odpowiedź. A tak to jest odpowiedź w stylu  znajdź sobie w sieci. Popytam na elektrodzie, może tam ktoś wie.

----------


## reiden

witam, niestety nie czytalem wszystkich stron na tym forum bo troche tego jest :Smile: 
na poczatkowych jak i na ostatnich (te przeczytalem) nie zaowazylem aby byl wspomniany system Homematic.
ja mam wlasnie ten system zainstalowany u siebie w domu i to dziala! :Smile: 
oczywiscie poprzednio sprawdzilem pare innych systemow i moze bylyby troszke tansze ale i troche "starte".
Homematic jest rowniez pod tym wzgledem dobry, ze komunikuje sie z kazdym "aktorem" w obie strony przesylajac rowniez informacje swoim "stanie" do zentrali a nie tylko sygnal odbiera.
plusem jest rowniez to, ze Homematic moze pracowac bezprzewodowo jak i byc sterowanym przewodowo (bus).
pozdrawiam

----------


## kasprzyk

> ja mam wlasnie ten system zainstalowany u siebie w domu i to dziala!


Ale co działa? 
Napisz jakie funkcje ten system realizuje, jak dużą masz instalacje, porób zdjęcia, jak sterowany jest systemem i po co mieszać przy nowej instalacji system bezprzewodowy z przewodowym - uzasadnij.

----------


## reiden

coz moglbym miec na mysli piszac, ze dziala? :Smile:  caly System dziala! :Smile: 
zrealizowac mozna prawie wszystko (pisze prawie bo nie wiem co kto jeszcze by chcial i jakie ma wymagania).
u mnie jest sterowane zapalanie-gaszenie swiatla i to na nastepujacych zasadach: wlaczenie/wylaczenie reczne, wlanczanie/wylanczanie o odpowiednich czasach jak i wlanczanie w momencie jedy ktos znajduje sie w danym pomieszczeniu a wowczas jezeli przez okreslony czas nie zostanie tam stwierdzony zaden ruch to swiatlo po uprzednim poinformowaniu glosowym ("swiatlo w salonie zostanie wylaczone za 30 sekund") jest wylanczane.
steruje w ten sposob w tej chwili 8 punktami swietlnymi.
Ogrzewanie podlogowe rowniez steruje tym systemem mierzac temperature w domu i wedlug tego otwieram i zamykam doplyw ciepla wlanczajac lub wylanczajac pompe i regulator przeplywu cieplej cieczy. w ten sposob utrymuje temperarure na poziomie +/- 0.2 stopnia.
zaluzje sa zamykane o zachodzie slonca automatycznie a o wschodzie otwierane.
drzwi wejsciowe otwierane sa za pomoca telefonu, wpisania kodu (tu musialem kombinowac bo nie ma takiego urzadzenia w systemie) lub zdalnego sterowania jak do auta.
otwierajac drzwi do ogrodu jestem glosowo informowany o temperaturze na dworze......
kontrola czy drzwi wyjsciowe na dwor z kuchni lub salonu sa otwarte/zamkniete.......
zamek drzwi wejsciowych jest automatycznie zamykany o godz. 21.00 a pozniej do rana co godz. sprawdzany i jezeli bylby otwarty to bedzie automatycznie zamkniety.
porobilem jeszcze pare innych drobnostek ale to bardziej zabawa :Smile: 
kamery z dwoch stron domu jak i w srodku zapisuja obraz w momencie jak tylko stwierdza jakikolwiek ruch.

nie mialem na mysli mieszania polaczen bezprzewodowych z przewodowymi a raczej chcialem tylko wymienic, ze taka mozliwosc istnieje!
ja mam wszystko zrobione bezprzewodowo a sterowane to jest za pomoca tabletow, telefonu lub pc. poprostu wszystkiego gdzie moge wystartowac przegladarke CHROM (IE nie pokazuje mi grafiki tak jak bym chcial)
i jeszcze pare takich roznych "zabawek" :Smile: 

jezeli chodzi o zdjecia to moge zalaczyc "obraz" z tabletu, ale sprawa grafiki jest rzecza indiwidualna!

pozdrawiam

----------


## kasprzyk

> u mnie jest sterowane zapalanie-gaszenie swiatla i to na nastepujacych zasadach: wlaczenie/wylaczenie reczne, wlanczanie/wylanczanie o odpowiednich czasach jak i wlanczanie w momencie jedy ktos znajduje sie w danym pomieszczeniu a wowczas jezeli przez okreslony czas nie zostanie tam stwierdzony zaden ruch to swiatlo po uprzednim poinformowaniu glosowym ("swiatlo w salonie zostanie wylaczone za 30 sekund") jest wylanczane.
> steruje w ten sposob w tej chwili 8 punktami swietlnymi.


Napisz coś więcej o tym sterowaniu światłem. Piszesz że masz tak wykonane 8pnkt świetlnych - niewiele - to jest mieszkanie, domek ?
Gdzie słyszysz informację - że nastąpi wyłączenie za 30 sek - w multiroomie ? Serio piszesz, że korzystasz z tej funkcji ? siedzisz na kibelku a tu informacja: nastąpi wyłączenie za 30sek - ok - poruszasz rękoma, uniesiesz zadek i czynisz swoje dalej  :wink:  a jak będziesz za ściankami natrysku? Już zupełnie nie widzę tej opcji w salonie .... kiedy i jak się przełączasz między funkcją ręczną a automatem - klikasz tradycyjny wyłącznik zapalasz światło w salonie, drugi raz klikasz gasisz - 3 ci raz klikasz zapalasz automat ? czy masz informację wizualną dźwiękową w jakim trybie jesteś - napisz jak to masz zrealizowane.




> Ogrzewanie podlogowe rowniez steruje tym systemem mierzac temperature w domu i wedlug tego otwieram i zamykam doplyw ciepla wlanczajac lub wylanczajac pompe i regulator przeplywu cieplej cieczy. w ten sposob utrymuje temperarure na poziomie +/- 0.2 stopnia.


Ale masz podział na strefy - niezależna temperatura w różnych pomieszczeniach czy tylko cały dom jako jedna strefa - to realizuje każdy kocioł, piec, pompa ciepła bez żadnych dodatkowych urządzeń (ewentualnie regulator pokojowy), gdzie regulujesz temperaturę w domu, czy masz wpływ na poszczególne pomieszczenia, jak wygląda czujka temperatury która mierzy temp. w domu ?



> zaluzje sa zamykane o zachodzie slonca automatycznie a o wschodzie otwierane.


Korzystasz z takiej funkcji na co dzień ? z rana chcesz sobie pospać a tu buch po oczach ranne słoneczko, wątpię, żeby ta funkcja ulepszała nam życie, nie wspominając już o 10tkach innych sytuacji przy których takie otwieranie/zamykanie rolet na pewno się nie sprawdzi.



> drzwi wejsciowe otwierane sa za pomoca telefonu, wpisania kodu (tu musialem kombinowac bo nie ma takiego urzadzenia w systemie) lub zdalnego sterowania jak do auta.


Ale tradycyjny zamek także posiadasz ? Po co ten  gadżet, za każdym razem podchodzisz do drzwi, wyciągasz komórkę, odpalasz aplikację, wpisujesz kod i sezamie otwórz się  :smile:  ile to zajmuje czasu ? Rozumiem zdalnie raz na kilka lat trzeba kogoś wpuścić do domu, kto zapomniał kluczy (chociaż w sumie jako to członek rodziny, to pewnie ma dostęp do systemu) dla mnie kompletnie nie trafiona funkcja, na pewno nie ułatwiająca życia.



> otwierajac drzwi do ogrodu jestem glosowo informowany o temperaturze na dworze......


Trochę nie w porę, jak już otworzę drzwi, to czuję jaka jest temperatura, lepiej jakby była widoczna czy odczytywana w innej części mieszkania.



> kontrola czy drzwi wyjsciowe na dwor z kuchni lub salonu sa otwarte/zamkniete.......
> zamek drzwi wejsciowych jest automatycznie zamykany o godz. 21.00 a pozniej do rana co godz. sprawdzany i jezeli bylby otwarty to bedzie automatycznie zamkniety.


Czyli kontaktrony, czujki sterują zarówno alarmem jak i światłami ? 
Ok - wychodzisz po 21-szej na zewnątrz, zamykasz drzwi nie zabierając ze sobą ani klucza ani innego urządzenia do sterowania zdalnego - zapominasz o automatycznej funkcji zamykania lub nie zdążysz w porę bo gonisz kota w ogrodzie - co wtedy, jak wejdziesz do mieszkania ?
Co to za elektrozaczep - możesz podać typ, model.




> kamery z dwoch stron domu jak i w srodku zapisuja obraz w momencie jak tylko stwierdza jakikolwiek ruch.


Gdzie następuje zapis ? Realizuje to także system IB ?
[

----------


## reiden

ok, odpowiedz na pytania, uwagi i "zarzuty" kasprzyk-a. postaram sie odpowiadac jednak w bardziej milszy i zrozumialy sposob.
- tych 8 punktow swietlnych mam w zasadzie na dwoch polpietrach (salon, jadalnia, kuchnia) i schodach, w miejscach, w ktorych najczesciej jest swiatlo potrzebne i bylo zapalane a niepotrzebnie sie czesto palilo.
jest to dom 9 polpieter (troche wyobrazni  :Smile:  ). o tym, ze nastapi wylaczenie swiatla slysze na tych dwoch polpietrach gdzie to swiatlo bedzie wylaczone: salon, jadalnia, kuchnia.
musze tutaj jednak napisac, ze te wszystkie informacje glosowe sa juz dodatkowym i nie az tak koniecznym DODATKIEM :Smile: 
jak siedze w "kibelku", "moim kibelku" to zamykam drzwi i jest to o 3 polpietra wyzej dlatego tej informacji nie slysze.
wzmianka o tych informacjach glosowych miala byc pokazaniem mozliwosci jakie sa, a w praktyce kazdy moze chciec/wymagac/potrzebowyc/pragnac.... czego innego!
moze zle wszystko sformuowalem ale wydawalo mi sie jasne, ze swiatlo tam nie gasnie gdzie ktos przebywa a w "kibelku" narazie swiatlo zapalane jest tradycyjnie (w jednym jednak bedzie to zmienione bo czesto nie zostaje tam gaszone).
Wydaje mi sie, ze pomieszales za bardzo ta automatyzacje swiatla w salonie i przebywania w ubikacji. wydaje mi sie jednak, ze jak jestem w ubikacji i nikogo nie ma w jadalni lub salonie to swiatlo moze sie wylaczyc co sie wlasnie dzieje u mnie.
-------------------
zasada zapalania swiatla w salonie jest nastepujaca:
reczne/tradycyjne zapelenie swiatla uzywamy w zasadzie tylko wowczas jezeli jest jeszcze jasno i automatyka wowczas nie dziala, czyli bardzo zadko (takie sa warunki: pora i naswietlenie). wylaczenie swiatla w tym wypadku jest rowniez reczne-tradycyjne. w innym wypadku swiatlo sie zapala przy odczytaniu ruchu i ustawionej jasnosci w pomieszczeniu. jezeli w tym pomieszczeniu nie ma nikogo i nikt posladkami nie rusza, wowczas odzywa sie glos, ze swiatlo zostanie wylaczone za XX sek./min. co rowniez nastepuje jezeli w miedzyczasie nie zostanie stwierdzony zaden ruch w tym pomieszczeniu.
w samym salonie jest to znowu troche inaczej. oswietlenie wlancza sie automatycznie (w zasadzie zadko sterujemy to recznie) w zaleznosci od godziny. to znaczy, do godziny 23 sa inne swiatla wlanczane i tez tylko wowczas jezeli ktos przebywa w salonie a inne wlancza sie w godzinach pozniejszych. jak pies zamarudzi i chce wyjsc w nocy lub wczesnym rankiem do ogrodu z potrzeba (trzeba przejsc przez salon) to jest inne swiatlo wlanczane niz wowczas jak przebywamy w salonie majac gosci lub ogladajac telewizje (swiatlo telewizora z ambilight jest rowniez specjalnym oswietleniem).
czyli, jest wystarczajaco jasno. to swiatlo mozna wlaczyc i wylaczyc recznie. w innym wypadku dziala automatyka i to niezaleznie czy swiatlo zostalo wlaczone recznie czy automatycznie a jedynie na zasadzie, ze jak nikt w danym pomieszczeniu przez nastawiony czas sie nie pojawil to swiatlo zostanie wylaczone!
------------
ogrzewanie!
nie jestem specjalista od ogrzewania ale majac juz 23 lata ten sam dom z ta sama instalacja cieplna wiem, ze glowna regulacja ciepla jest przy samym kotle a w zaleznosci od potrzeb mozna to zaworami pozniej regulowac na poszczegolne pomieszczenia. w zeszlym roku wysiadl mi komputer sterujacy ogrzewaniem i choc mozna go kupic za okolo 2500 plz. postanowilem to zrobic sam uzywajac rowniez komponentow Homematic i jestem zadowolony ze swego postanowienia, koszty okolo 600 plz. plus satysfakcja, ze funkcjonuje tak jak sobie tego zycze! oczywiscie czujka temperatury jest w to wliczona i mierzy temperature ciepla doplywajacego do ogrzewania jak i pobieranego/zuzywanego ciepla! regulacja jednak odbywa sie na zasadzie ciepla jakie mam w pomieszczeniach i jak juz napisalem wachania ustawionej temp. mam +/- 0.2 stopnia!
ostatnia zima nie byla tak ostra abym mogl porownac koszty ogrzewania z poprzednimi zimami ale jestem przekonany, ze jak nastapi ostra zima to bede mial koszty nizsze jak w latach poprzednich!
----------
zaluzje:
mam w domu 10 zaluzji ale steruje w zasadzie tylko 3 ktore sa na parterze tak wiec w sypialni nie mam z tym problemu a i te w zasadzie nie sa prawie nigdy spuszczane co nie przeszkadza mi w spaniu a lubie dlugo spac (i to w doslownym tego slowa znaczeniu).
wazne dla mnie jest, ze caly parter jest "zamkniety". gdzie, jak i kiedy chce kto miec otwierane/zamykane zaluzje jest sprawa indywidualna a ja dopasowalem to do tego co jest dla mnie i mojej zony wygodne!
------------
drzwi wejsciowe:
oj moj drogi, to wszystko jest zrobione dla wygody a nie dla utrudniania sobie zycia!!!
szukaj w moim poscie pozytywnych rzeczy a nie negatywnych bo tych bym nie robil!!!
dla wyjasnienia i odpowiedzi na pytania:
drzwi moge naturalnie otworzyc tradycyjnie kluczem.
przed wejsciem do domu jest panel numeryczny gdzie moge wpisac kod i "sezam" sie otworzy bez wyciagania/urzywania klucza (od momentu kiedy to zainstalowalem nigdy nie byl klcz przez nikogo uzywany).
piszac o telefonie-komurce zrozumiales to rowniez blednie ::-(:  a mianowicei funkcjonuje to w ten sposob, ze jezeli drzwi sa zamkniete i zostanie stwirdzone, ze ja lub moja zona znalezlismy sie kolo domu gdzie nas poprzednio nie bylo, zamek drzwi sie otwiera. podobnie jest jezeli w domu nie ma mnie i zony a drzwi sa otwarte to zamykaja sie automatycznie (pies nie ma komurki :Smile:  ). oczywiscie mam mozliwosc otwarcie, zamkniecia jak i kontroli czy drzwi sa zamkniete/otwarte za pomoca komurki bedac gdziekolwiek na swiecie.
-------------
otwieranie drzwi do ogrodu:
jak juz pisalem, wszystkie informacje glosowe sa rzecza dodatkowa.
otwierajac drzwi nie jestem jeszcze na dworze! i zanim tam wyjde slysze juz jaka jest temperatura i bez wzgledu jaka jest a ja chce wyjsc to i wyjde! czyli jest to tylko ot, taka informacja!
naturalnie na kazdym tablecie mam informacje jaka jest temperatura na dworze jak i w domu oraz to gdzie jest swiatlo wlaczone.
rzecza rowniez niepotrzebna jest to, ze jak zona rano wstaje i idzie na dol to jest przywitana glosowo przez "maszyne", poinformowana ktora jest godzina jaka jest temperatura na dworze, otrzymuje zyczenia milego dnia i piosenke n.p.: "jak dobrze wstac skoro swit" :Smile:  (ja zawsze jeszcze spie :Smile:  )
---------
wychodze po 21 z domu:
jak juz pisalem mam mozliwosc otworzenia drzwi za pomoca kodu, komurki i klucza. to znaczy, ze nie majac klucza ani komurki moge otworzyc drzwi za pomoca wpisania kodu!
dodam jeszcze, ze kota goni moj pies a nie ja! :Smile: 
sorry ale nie wiem co masz na mysli pytajac o elektrozaczep ::-(: 
---------------
jezeli chodzi o kamery, to nie maja one nic wspolnego z calym systemen a jedynie sa wkomponowane do mojej wizualizacji calego systemu.
dzialaja rowniez w ten sposob, ze przestawiaja sie automatycznie w ten kierunek gdzie otwierane sa jakiekolwiek drzwi na parterze a obraz jest zapisywany na serwerze (moze byc zwykly pc lub nas).
---------------


piszac moj poprzedni post chcialem napisac o alternatywnym systemie sterowania t.z. "inteligentnym domem".
uwazam, ze kazdy ma inne potrzeby, wyobrazenie i wymogi w tej sprawie, a tutaj piszemy o mozliwosciach jakie istnieja na dzien dzisiejszy.
ja planowalem to i chcialem to robic juz 30 lat temu ale niestety nie bylo mnie na to stac bo liczac wowczas sam material bez mojej "robocizny", liczylem sie z kosztami okolo 350 tys. plz. a robocizna to byloby klucie tynkow, ciagniecie kabli, cala elektronika, programowanie i.t.d, i.t.d.
"dzisiaj" sa to koszty niecale 10% z tego (material) i zaden tynk nie zostal naruszony!

pozdrawiam!

ps. nigdy nie czytam tego co napisalem wiec wybaczcie bledy :Smile:

----------


## Sztywniak

@reiden: nie spodziewałem się że Homematic jest tak elastyczny. To zasługa centralki czy podpiąłeś jakiegoś Android-a lub Linux-a ?
Te komunikaty głosowe, śledzenie telefonu to funkcje Homematica czy Twoja autorska praca ?
Do komunikatów dla Żoneczki polecam API z burze.dzis.net , podają w miarę wiarygodne prawdopodobieństwo opadu i burzy.  :wink:

----------


## reiden

hallo Sztywniak,
tak, Homematic jest dosyc "elastyczny" a to dzieki temu, ze centrala zezwala na pisanie wlasnych skryptow.
Komunikaty glosowe wysylane sa wlasnie z bardzo prostego skryptu na centrali Homematic. na dowolnym tablecie lub komurce z androidem wystarczy zainstalowac darmowa App "Home24-MediaPlayer".
Telefon nie jest raczej sledzony a jedynie rowniez skryptem na centrali Homematic sprawdzam poprzez "ping" czy telefon jest zameldowany w domowej sieci. tak tez w momencie kidy Telefon jest poza domowym zasiegiem sieci WiFi to znaczy, ze jego posiadacza nie ma w domu i odwrotnie w momencie kiedy zbliza sie w zasieg tej sieci i zamelduje w niej (automatycznie), jest to oznaka obecnosci.
z telefonami Androida funkcjonuje to bez zadnych problemow, z iPhonem jednak trzeba kombinowac bo iPhone jezeli nie jest podlaczony do zasilania to ze wzgledow oszczedzania akumulatora wylancza siec na okolo 15 min. a nastepnie wlaczy dla sprawdzenia poczty i ponownie wylancza na 15 min. wystarczy jednak, ze iPhone bedzie "wybudzony" ze "standby modusu" a natychmiast melduje sie w sieci.

na poczatku robilem male wlasne applikacje do sterowania ale w tej chwili staram sie wszystko robic/przepisywac na sama centrale Homematic.
dodatkowo i tymczasowo ze wzgledow na urzadzenie nie nalezace do tego systemu a mianowicie panel przed domem gdzie wpisuje haslo aby drzwi sie otworzyly bez klucza i telefonu, uzywam EventGhost. probowalem rowniez sterowania glosowego ale niestety nie wszystki tablety i telefony przekazuja/odczytuja to samo polecenie w ten sam sposob :Smile:  w 100% funkcjonowalo mi to z normalnym pc ale to raczej nie wchodzi w gre :Smile: 

dzieki za polecenie linku burze.dzis.net! ja odczytuje temperature bezposrednio z termometru ktory jest na dworze i ta podaje zonce :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Sztywniak

@reiden : jaki to język skryptowy ?
Co do rozpoznawania mowy to ja używam Taskera+Autovoice ponieważ dobrze rozpoznaje mowę i posiada możliwość rozpoznawania ciągłego bez konieczności naciskania czegokolwiek. Tu masz przykład : http://www.inteligentnydom.lic.pl/st...domowa-glosem/
Do generowania mowy używam głosów Ivo ponieważ są najbardziej naturalne.
Co do temperatury / pogody to możesz sobie ściągać dane ze stacji meteo jeśli masz jakąś w pobliżu. Wiatr do markizy, deszcz do rolet itd...
Zanim kupiłem stację meteo to korzystałem ze stacji meteo GDDKiA lub WUnderground(fajne API)

----------


## reiden

jest to wlasny jezyk Homematic ale w zasadzie oparty na syntaksie c++, Java, PHP... (syntaks jest w zasadzie prawie wszedzie podobny i znajac 2-3 jezyki jest sie szybko w "domu". oczywiscie Basic, Pascal sa troche inne ).
jezeli chodzi o sterowanie, wydawanie polecen glosem to ja dotychczas najlepsze wyniki mialem z VoxComando ktore funkcjonowalo w 99% przez PC. niestety tablety roznie reagowaly na "slyszane" polecenia ::-(:  Tasker jest mi znany i napewno przy okazji sprawdze Twoje propozycje za ktore dziekuje!
w markizie tarasowej nie mam jeszcze niestety podlaczonego silnika bo zona ciagle wspomina, ze chce ja juz wymienic tak tez niestety nie jest jeszcze zautomatyzowana ale dzieki za porady!

ja w zasadzie nie mialem takich potrzeb aby kozystac z innych APP na pogode bo juz na samej glownej stronie tabletu mam na pierwszy rzut oka aktualna pogoda z mozliwoscia ustawienia na caly tydzien.
dodam jeszcze, ze w tej chwili temp. na tablecie 17 st., wunderground 13.9 a moj termometr z ktorego odczytuje temperature pokazuje 15 stopni :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Sztywniak

@reiden : a robiłeś jakieś próby integracji z Audio/Video ??
Bardzo łatwo steruje się wieloma TV po UPnP lub HDMI CEC. Na TV Samsunga możesz zalogować się w trybie developera i wrzucić swoje APP  do wyświetlania komunikatów na obrazie np dzwoni Ci telefon więc wyświetla numer , opis i zdjęcie ; dzwoni ktoś do drzwi to wyświetla obraz z kamery na TV itd.. Niestety nie znalazłem jeszcze czasu by u siebie zająć się tym porządnie i zrobić jakieś fajne funkcje.

----------


## reiden

Samsung ma wiele app-s ktore wspolpracuja razem na wielu urzadzeniach ALE samsunga. ja "niestety" mam tv philipsa i osobna app do jego sterowania poprzez tablet. nie uzywam jednak tego bo sterowanie jest jednak dosyc wygodne a do tego, philipsa nie mozna wlaczyc przez siec bo niestety nie jest ona aktywna w momencie kiedy tv jest parenascie minut juz wylaczony ::-(:  kozystam z tego jedynie jak jestem na pietrze a slysze, ze jednak tv jest wlaczony i wowczas nie zchodzac go wylanczam.
jezeli chodzi o "podglad" kto dzwoni do drzwi to widze to automatycznie na tabletach gdyz w momencie jak ktos zadzwoni to Kamera jest pozycjonowana na drzwi wejsciowe. tv nie zawsze jest wlaczony a tablety jednak tak wiec jest to "pewniejsze" :Smile: 
jezeli chodzi o telefony to jak ktos dzwoni to widze numer telefonu i jezeli mam dana osobe lub firme w bazie danych to widze rowniez zdjecie tej osoby na telefonie lub logo tej firmy. podobnie jak jest to na komurce. pozatym jak dzwoni ktos na komurke (ta jest zawsze w biurze na pietrze) to moge poprzez stacjonarny telefon odebrac w kazdym pomieszczeniu.
wszystkie wchodzace i wychodzace telefony sa naturalnie zapisywane w bazie danych - kto i kiedy dzwonil.
czyli moge powiedziec, ze w zasadzie to wszystko u mnie funkcjonuje :Smile:

----------


## Sztywniak

to że Samsung współpracuje tylko z innymi urządzeniami Samsunga to nieprawda. Protokoły UPnP i HDMI CEC są otwarte i Samsung bez problemu je "łyka".
Jeżeli Philips "usypia" to sprawdź czy działa WAKE UP po MAC karty. Jak to nie zadziała to pozostaje Ci HDMI CEC lub prymitywna technologia IR poprzez bramkę IP/IR.
Co do telefonu to chodziło mi o czas prywatny. Telefon wyświetla na TV mały napis kto dzwoni i zdjęcie żebyś wiedział czy warto szukać telefonu  :wink:

----------


## reiden

oczywiscie nie mialem na mysli tego, ze wszystkie Samsunga App-s nie funkcjonuja bo n.p. w "Samsung WatchOn" funkcjonuja podstawowe funkcje z Philips-em. wlaczyc jednak TV nie mozna podobnie jak orginalna App-s Philipsa tego nie potrafi ::-(: . LAN karta jest definitywnie nie aktywna i jest to znany problem choc moze w miedzyczysie juz poprawiony. jak jednak juz pisalem nie jest to dla mnie istotne bo normalnie do sterowania TV uzywamy orginalnego sterowania ktore jest jednak poreczniejsze niz tablet. UPnP oczywiscie dziala ale wiadomo, ze tylko wowczas jezeli TV jest wlaczony i zameldowany w sieci.
podobna sytuacje mam rowniez z glosnikami pioneer XW-SMA-3 ktore rowniez trzeba recznie lub przez orginalnego pilota wlaczyc a nastepnie mozna juz przez WiFi "sterowac". w tym wypadku bardziej by mi zalezalo na mozliwosci ich wlanczania przez siec ale coz jakos z tym zyje i nie poswiecam temu juz wiecej czasu aby przerabiac n.p. kontakty na zdalne sterowanie co byloby dosyc proste rowniez aktorem Homematic.
u mnie Telefon jest tak prywatny jak i sluzbowy, mozna powiedziec "spie w pracy i pracuje w domu" :Smile:  dlatego wszystkie wyzej opisane funkcje zwiazane z telefonem i kamerami mam prywatnie i sluzbowo. jak juz pisalem TV nie jest w odroznieniu od tabletow i aparatow telefonicznych caly czas wlaczony.
nie ulega jednak zadnej watpliwosci, ze proponowane przez Ciebie wykorzystanie TV do informacji kto dzwoni lub stoi przed drzwiami sa w olbrzymiej wiekszosci urzytkownikow bardzo interesujace!
pozdrawiam

----------


## Sztywniak

wiele rzeczy mnie ostatnio pozytywnie zaskoczyło. Elastyczny Homematic ...
dzisiaj trafiłem na zaj*.... server KNX-owy bardzo mocno nastawiony na Internet of Things i wszelką integrację m.in. po IP API z niezłym multiroomem i ślicznym spójnym interfejsem. 
Się dzieje w branży  :wink: 
@reiden : miło Cię było poznać

----------


## reiden

dzieje sie prawie z godziny na godzine :Smile: 
cala przyjemnosc po mojej stronie!

----------


## kasprzyk

Ale chłopaki sobie posłodzili, aż gorąco na forum się zrobiło  :wink: 

Kolego reiden, po przeczytaniu Twoich prób wyjaśnienia z postu #1142 jestem jeszcze w szoku  :jaw drop:   chyba, każdy po tych informacjach, co miał zamiar, myślał o wdrożenia "gotowego systemu w dobrej cenie" tak jak nazywa się temat tego wątku, już tego nie zrobi. 
Niestety czasowo w tej chwili jestem ograniczony, jak tylko znajdę wolną chwilę, zacytuję Twoje wypowiedzi, bo na prawdę jest w czym wybierać  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sztywniak

> Ale chłopaki sobie posłodzili, aż gorąco na forum się zrobiło


masz rację , bardzo nietypowo to dla tego forum wygląda

----------


## reiden

> Ale chłopaki sobie posłodzili, aż gorąco na forum się zrobiło 
> 
> Kolego reiden, po przeczytaniu Twoich prób wyjaśnienia z postu #1142 jestem jeszcze w szoku   chyba, każdy po tych informacjach, co miał zamiar, myślał o wdrożenia "gotowego systemu w dobrej cenie" tak jak nazywa się temat tego wątku, już tego nie zrobi. 
> Niestety czasowo w tej chwili jestem ograniczony, jak tylko znajdę wolną chwilę, zacytuję Twoje wypowiedzi, bo na prawdę jest w czym wybierać  
> 
> Pozdrawiam


czekam z niecierpliwoscia na to jak juz nie bedziesz ograniczony :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale chłopaki sobie posłodzili, aż gorąco na forum się zrobiło 
> 
> Kolego reiden, po przeczytaniu Twoich prób wyjaśnienia z postu #1142 jestem jeszcze w szoku   chyba, każdy po tych informacjach, co miał zamiar, myślał o wdrożenia "gotowego systemu w dobrej cenie" tak jak nazywa się temat tego wątku, już tego nie zrobi. 
> Niestety czasowo w tej chwili jestem ograniczony, jak tylko znajdę wolną chwilę, zacytuję Twoje wypowiedzi, bo na prawdę jest w czym wybierać  
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Po co chcesz to robić?
 Ja uwielbiam jak klienci przychodzą ze "swoimi" pomysłami zaczerpniętymi z forów. Po krótkiej rozmowie dochodzą do wniosku, że pomysł był bezsensowny.

Nie wyciągaj asów z rękawa, bo nie po to się je trzyma w rękawie.
Niech konkurencja realizuje te genialne pomysły, a później TY za dodatkową kasę zrobisz porządnie.
Tylko w zeszłym roku poprawiałem dwie, a w tym roku już jedną instalacje KNX, co to ona miała nie robić. Teraz są zaprogramowane normalnie i klienci są zadowoleni.
 Ciekawostką jest, że dużo więcej firm w Polsce realizuje instalacje w KNX, niż jest certyfikatów.
Kolejną ciekawostką jest też, że ŻADNA z tych trzech instalacji nie mała ani projektu, ani dokumentacji po wykonawczej, chociaż może to i lepiej, bo zrobiłem po swojemu. W sumie brak dokumentacji nie powinien mnie dziwić, w końcu żadna z tych firm nie miała pracownika z certyfikatem, ale za to dużo nauki zebranej na forach.
Gdzieś w necie znalazłem firmę, która za tzw punkt brała 9 zł +VAT i też wykonywał instalacje w KNX. Przy 9 zł nie ma szans na zarobienie na kurs, ETS i laptopa do programowania. Nie wspominam o AutoCAD-dzie, bo to oczywiste.

PS.
Swego czasu pochwaliłem się otwieraniem bramy przy pomocy błyskania światłami, a teraz to "autorskie" rozwiązanie Fibaro, mimo że otwieranie w ten sposób bramy jest znane od około 15 lat.

PS2
O inteligencji człowieka nie świadczy wielkość mózgu, tylko ilość połączeń neuronów.
 Identycznie jest w ID/IB.
Co z tego, że możemy sobie pomachać rękami, pogadać żeby rolety się opuściły, skoro musimy to robić. Normalny ID robi to samodzielne i właśnie dlatego jest inteligentny.

PS3.
Zamiast bezsensownych kosztownych bajerów, wolę klientowi sprzedać ładny włącznik na ścianę

lub

lub

lub

----------


## reiden

dendrytus -> i tutaj moge sie z wieloma uwagami zgodzic! :Smile: 
moj pierwszy post odnosil sie do tego, ze istnieje jeszcze inny, choc jeden z wielu dostepnych na rynku systemow umozliwiajacych sterowanie w domu.
jak juz napisalem sprawdzalem pare roznych systemow (oczywiscie nie wszystkie) i uwazam, ze ten jest jednym z tych ktore sa rowniez warte poswiecenia troche uwagi.
dodam link dla tych, ktorzy chcieliby sprawdzic co jest w tym systemie dostepne/mozliwe.

http://www.homematic.com
i oczywiscie: http://www.conrad.pl/?websale8=conra...HOP_AREA_27637

----------


## homelogic

> Czyli co nie da się zrobić uniwersalnego rozszycia przewodów i jednocześnie zachować zasady ogólnoelektryczne że tak powiem kolokwialnie. 
> Dobry instalator potrafi to zrobić  ale pod konkretny system a mnie chodzi o to żeby zrobić uniwersalne rozszycie przewodów elektrycznych które sprawdzić się zarówno z system X a jak będzie trzeba to systemem Y


Panowie, ależ da się, tylko trzeba wiedzieć jak i mieć odpowiednio dużo miejsca. 

Tip 1: Przede wszystkim nie mieszać zugów, przekaźników i modułów na jednej szynie. Kabelki idą z piętra na piętro, w bok ew. idą mostki z esów.
Tip 2: Włączniki i wszelkie skrętki nie na zugi, tylko na LSA. 

2 x 2,2 m spokojnie starczy na średni dom (rezydencje pow 400 m2 to inna para kaloszy).
Największym problemem jest przewidzenie wszystkich kabelków w domu. Jak juz wiemy ile tych kabelków będzie, to zasadniczo trzeba je tylko porozszywać "z głową"  :wink:

----------


## reiden

w wypadku kiedy chce sie robic cala instalacje od "zera" warto by bylo moze zastanowic sie nad tego rodzaju systemem: 
http://www.bks.ch/index.php?page_id=47
pliki PDF zawieraja dosyc duzo interesujacych informacji. niestety opisow nie ma po polsku a jedynie po niemiecku, angielsku i francusku.
dla tych ktorzy ciagle zastanawiaja sie jaki System co potrafi i chcieliby podstawowe informacje na ten temat zasiegnac polecam ta strone choc niestety tez po niemiecku ::-(: 
http://izzy.rehbergs.info/scratchpad...opic=02systems
pozdrowienia

----------


## odaro

> Panowie, ależ da się, tylko trzeba wiedzieć jak i mieć odpowiednio dużo miejsca. 
> 
> Tip 1: Przede wszystkim nie mieszać zugów, przekaźników i modułów na jednej szynie. Kabelki idą z piętra na piętro, w bok ew. idą mostki z esów.
> Tip 2: Włączniki i wszelkie skrętki nie na zugi, tylko na LSA. 
> 
> 2 x 2,2 m spokojnie starczy na średni dom (rezydencje pow 400 m2 to inna para kaloszy).
> Największym problemem jest przewidzenie wszystkich kabelków w domu. Jak juz wiemy ile tych kabelków będzie, to zasadniczo trzeba je tylko porozszywać "z głową"


No ja być może przewidziałem wszystkie kabelki  :smile:  ale teraz mam problem bo nie wiem czy zmieszczę się ze wszystkim a mam bardzo dużą szafę.

Co wg Ciebie oznacza nie mieszanie zugów.

Ja ma do wyłączników YDYp i dodatkowo skrętkę te YDYp idą na zugi. 

A może się pochwalisz zdjęciami szafy rozdzielczej.

----------


## homelogic

> No ja być może przewidziałem wszystkie kabelki  ale teraz mam problem bo nie wiem czy zmieszczę się ze wszystkim a mam bardzo dużą szafę.
> 
> Co wg Ciebie oznacza nie mieszanie zugów.
> 
> Ja ma do wyłączników YDYp i dodatkowo skrętkę te YDYp idą na zugi. 
> 
> A może się pochwalisz zdjęciami szafy rozdzielczej.


Nie mieszanie zugów czyli zostawienie szyny na same zugi, bez dorzucania tam modułów czy przekaźników.

Tak to wygląda na projekcie - zugi masz od góry, potem bajzel elektryczny, a na dole system IB:


W tym przypadku LSA są w osobnej skrzynce - w zypełności wystarczy 0,5 x 1 m.

----------


## odaro

> Nie mieszanie zugów czyli zostawienie szyny na same zugi, bez dorzucania tam modułów czy przekaźników.
> 
> Tak to wygląda na projekcie - zugi masz od góry, potem bajzel elektryczny, a na dole system IB:




To mnie ucieszyłeś bo podobnie sam wymyśliłem u siebie.   Tam gdzie są zugi nic więcej na szynie DIN nie będzie. 

Tyle tylko że ja potrzebuje 700 zugów na same przewody YDYp  :Mad: 

Czyli to wychodzi 140 sztuk zugów na jedną szynę DIN w szafie o szerokości 100cm a razem daje 5 sztuk szyny DIN zajętych przez same zugi. 

Nie pytaj mnie ile mam przewodów YTDY i UTP bo się boję przyznać.  :big grin: 

A jak wpinasz przewody na zugi pomieszczeniami czyli wszystkie przewody np. z sypialni rodziców są obok siebie?

Czemu system IB dałeś na samym dole a nie przy samych zugach?

Czy takie rozwiązanie jest lepsze?





> W tym przypadku LSA są w osobnej skrzynce - w zypełności wystarczy 0,5 x 1 m.


Te wymiary 0,5x1m to na LSA czy na całą szafę?

Czy w tej szafie co jest na projekcie stosowałeś korytka grzebieniowe?

----------


## homelogic

> Tyle tylko że ja potrzebuje 700 zugów na same przewody YDYp  Czyli to wychodzi 140 sztuk zugów na jedną szynę DIN w szafie o szerokości 100cm a razem daje 5 sztuk szyny DIN zajętych przez same zugi. Nie pytaj mnie ile mam przewodów YTDY i UTP bo się boję przyznać.


Do oświetlania lotnisk są inne systemy  :wink: 




> A jak wpinasz przewody na zugi pomieszczeniami czyli wszystkie przewody np. z sypialni rodziców są obok siebie?


Wpinam tak zeby było dobrze i ładnie... Każdy elektryk ma swój system. Ja ci moge powiedzieć ogólnie o uniwersalnym porozszywaniu, bez wskazywania jak grupować dane kabelki.




> Czemu system IB dałeś na samym dole a nie przy samych zugach? Czy takie rozwiązanie jest lepsze?


To wynika z praw termodynamiki.




> Te wymiary 0,5x1m to na LSA czy na całą szafę?


Na LSA. Czy starczy to teraz już nie wiem, zalezy ile masz skrętek. Musisz policzyć  :wink: 




> Czy w tej szafie co jest na projekcie stosowałeś korytka grzebieniowe?


A jak myślisz?

----------


## odaro

> Do oświetlania lotnisk są inne systemy


Czemu tak od razu...sam mówiłeś że najważniejsze jest przewidzieć wszystkie przewody  :smile: 





> Wpinam tak zeby było dobrze i ładnie... Każdy elektryk ma swój system. Ja ci moge powiedzieć ogólnie o uniwersalnym porozszywaniu, bez wskazywania jak grupować dane kabelki.


A ja myślałem że są ogólne zasady które obowiązują wszystkich przy wykonywaniu rozdzielnic.

Nie ma nic takiego?

Czy na przykład zugi na przyciski na których będzie niskie napięcie można łączyć na jednej listwie DIN z zugami na 230 V np gniazdko 






> To wynika z praw termodynamiki.


Czy chodzi o to że moduły na dole będą się mniej grzały niż te które są u góry szafy?





> A jak myślisz?


Stosowałeś tylko korytka poziomie?

Czy poziome i pionowe połączone razem?

----------


## piotrp1

> Tak to wygląda na projekcie ...


Te E-sy bez różnicówek to co zasilają. I dlaczego różnicówki tylko trójfazowe ? To jakaś instalacja przemysłowa czy dom ?

----------


## homelogic

> Te E-sy bez różnicówek to co zasilają. I dlaczego różnicówki tylko trójfazowe ? To jakaś instalacja przemysłowa czy dom ?


Może fota trochę rozjaśni... Mała podpowiedź - osprzęt Eaton  :wink: 




Przy okazji, widok na szafę LSA (powyżej LAN i antenówka):

----------


## kasprzyk

Tylko dalej nie wiadomo, co w nowoczesnej instalacji elektrycznej robią RCD 4-ro polowe ? chyba, że to jednak zakład przemysłowy z samymi odbiornikami 400V ? - o to chodziło koledze piotrp1 ?
pzdr

----------


## homelogic

> Tylko dalej nie wiadomo, co w nowoczesnej instalacji elektrycznej robią RCD 4-ro polowe ? chyba, że to jednak zakład przemysłowy z samymi odbiornikami 400V ? - o to chodziło koledze piotrp1 ?
> pzdr


Panowie, zastanówcie się jak to możliwe, że róznicówki 4-polowe często można dorwać taniej lub w podobnej cenie co 1-polowe. Cała budowlanka robi instalacje 400V ?

Zaręczam, że układ jest zaprojektowany zgodnie ze sztuką i praktyką.

----------


## Sztywniak

Del.  :wink:

----------


## pitar34

Kilka gotowych systemów posiada również w swojej ofercie firma Satel. Mam tutaj na myśli Integra lub Versa - są to generalnie systemy alarmowe, do których można także podłączyć elementy automatyki.. Versa jest systemem do tych trochę większych obiektów. O jego możliwościach można poczytać w tym artykule http://www.mieszkajbezpiecznie.pl/ar...lkosci-obiekty.

----------


## gentoonx

> Kilka gotowych systemów posiada również w swojej ofercie firma Satel. Mam tutaj na myśli Integra lub Versa - są to generalnie systemy alarmowe, .../URL].


To pewnie reklamiarz, ale co tam

sam napisałeś, że to genialne systemy alarmowe ... reszta twojej wypowiedzi nie wymaga komentarza w świetle tych słów

----------


## kasprzyk

> Zaręczam, że układ jest zaprojektowany zgodnie ze sztuką i praktyką.


Ten zapis pozostawię bez komentarza.



> Panowie, zastanówcie się jak to możliwe, że róznicówki 4-polowe często można dorwać taniej lub w podobnej cenie co 1-polowe. Cała budowlanka robi instalacje 400V ?


Tego zapisu nie rozumiem. Po pierwsze wskaż przykład RCD 4-torowych tańszych od 2-torowych, po drugie co ma piernik do wiatraka ? Do obwodów 3 fazowych zastosowałbyś 3 RCD jednofazowe jakby sumarycznie były tańsze ?

----------


## franek_firanek

Widzę, że panowie się znają na nowoczesnych rozwiązaniach  :wink:  chciałem się poradzić w takim razie. Co potrzebne jest do założenia przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków? Myślę, że w inteligentym domu znajdzie się miejsce też dla takiego przedsiweziecia. Czy jeśli zakupię np. taki sprzęt http://www.meskon.com.pl/sterowanie.html będzie on wystarczający? czy należało by jeszcze w coś zainwestować?

----------


## homelogic

> Ten zapis pozostawię bez komentarza.


Artykulacja braku komentarza też jest komentarzem, w tym przypadku negatywnym. Projekt wykonała i podpisała osoba z uprawnieniami budowlanymi, a rozdzielnicę wykonał automatyk z bardzo duzym doświadczeniem. Jak chcesz podważać ich kompetencje to zrób to profesjonalnie i z korzyścią dla innych, wskazując błędy i sugerując alternatywne rozwiązania.





> Tego zapisu nie rozumiem. Po pierwsze wskaż przykład RCD 4-torowych tańszych od 2-torowych, po drugie co ma piernik do wiatraka ? Do obwodów 3 fazowych zastosowałbyś 3 RCD jednofazowe jakby sumarycznie były tańsze ?


Po pierwsze, poszukaj sobie w necie cen, zobaczysz że różnią się kilkunastoma złociszami. Potem zacznij śledzić promocje w hurtowniach. 

Po drugie, co ma piernik do wiatraka? Primo, cena niewiele odstająca od RCD 2-polowego mimo większej komplikacji i kosztów wytworzenia wskazuje na jego dużą popularność i dużo większą skalę produkcji. Secundo, użycie RCD 4-polowych do zabezpieczenia kilku obwodów na tej samej fazie jest akceptowalne i bardzo często stosowane - bynajmniej nie jest to nasz patent. Dlaczego go zastosowaliśmy? Jak doczytasz wątek trochę wstecz to zauważysz, że wkleiłem akurat ten projekt jako wskazówkę do wykonywania rozszycia pod gwiazdę, wykonywaną w domu o pow. około 200 m2. Tutaj ogranicza nas mocno budżet i dostępne miejsce. Owszem, mógłbym pokazać szafy rackowe po sam sufit i zespoły rozdzielnic pod KNX z pełnym podtrzymaniem z fotowoltaiki i zabezpieczeniem każdego obwodu wraz z separacją przekaźników. Tyle że na takie ekstrawagancje stać może parę procent naszych klientów. Reszta inwestorów tnie koszta gdzie się da.

Powiedz proszę dlaczego wg. ciebie nie wolno stosować pokazanego rozwiązania. Wklej przykład prawidłowo wykonanej rozdzielnicy w podobnej klasie cenowej.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Artykulacja braku komentarza też jest komentarzem, w tym przypadku negatywnym. Projekt wykonała i podpisała osoba z uprawnieniami budowlanymi, a rozdzielnicę wykonał automatyk z bardzo duzym doświadczeniem. Jak chcesz podważać ich kompetencje to zrób to profesjonalnie i z korzyścią dla innych, wskazując błędy i sugerując alternatywne rozwiązania.
> Powiedz proszę dlaczego wg. ciebie nie wolno stosować pokazanego rozwiązania. Wklej przykład prawidłowo wykonanej rozdzielnicy w podobnej klasie cenowej.


Nie napisałem, że nie wolno stosować takiego rozwiązania – nikt Ci tego nie zabroni – odniosłem się do tej wypowiedzi:  _Zaręczam, że układ jest zaprojektowany zgodnie ze sztuką i praktyką._
Według dobrej sztuki i praktyki dla obwodów 1-dno fazowych stosuje się RCD 2-torowe, dla obwodów 3-fazowych, 4-ro torowe.  Dlaczego tak powinno się robić – już znasz odpowiedź, świadczy o tym ten wpis: _ „użycie RCD 4-polowych do zabezpieczenia kilku obwodów na tej samej fazie”  _ 
W przypadku pokazanej przez Ciebie rozdzielnicy układ przewodów i grzebieni łączeniowych nie pasuje do tego co opisałeś wyżej – moim zdaniem blefujesz  :wink:  , jeżeli jest inaczej to zwracam honor – pokaż zdjęcie w wyższej rozdzielczości, bo obecne nie dają 100% pewności. 
Nawet, jeżeli aparaty 3-fazowe zasilone zostaną jedną fazą, nie zmieni to faktu iż decydując  się na instalację tkzw IB, inwestor powinien się liczyć z wyższymi kosztami instalacji, a wykonawca nie może oszczędzać na podstawowych dedykowanych aparatach elektrycznych kosztem automatyki domowej. 
 Na stronie macie zapis o komforcie i bezpieczeństwie, chyba nie ma producenta IB który takim argumentem nie przekonywałby do swoich produktów i usług – trafne podejście do tematu, jednak żadna automatyka i zabezpieczenia systemu nie zastąpią dobrze przemyślanej i wykonanej instalacji elektrycznej. Przygotowując projekt stosuję zasadę –do 10 gniazd, do 20-stu opraw na jednym obwodzie, wszystkie obwody z dedykowanymi docelowymi urządzeniami 2kW i więcej – na osobnych zabezpieczeniach i nie ograniczam się tylko do wyłączników nadmiarowo-prądowych stosuję taką zasadę także dla zabezpieczeń różnicowo-prądowych, dlatego większość aparatów w moich instalacjach to typ RCBO.  W sytuacji wadliwego elementu czy to odbiornika, czy części instalacji elektrycznej, mając zabezpieczenia w postaci RCD 3-fazowych , jeden niepowołany zrzut RCD wyłącza nam z eksploatacji znaczną część mieszkania, automatyka budynku nie uratuje takiego stanu rzeczy, nie wspomnę już jakie mogłyby być skutki dla wszystkich urządzeń jedno-fazowych, kiedy awarii uległby tor „N” w aparacie zasilanym trójfazowo.
Wierzę, że projekt wykonała osoba z odpowiednimi uprawnieniami –tylko czy ona nie może się pomylić ? Proszę poszukać na tym forum, na elektrodzie, gdzie użytkownicy wrzucają schematy różnych rozdzielnic właśnie w celu weryfikacji „kwalifikacji” projektanta – chyba nie było jeszcze takiego, który zaprojektowałby wszystko bezbłędnie.  Pomijam już rysunki deweloperskie, gdzie RCD 3-fazowe, (przeważnie jedno na całe mieszkanie) to standard, tylko że oni, jakby normy nie zabraniały, ograniczyli by się także do jednego „S”a i jednego obwodu, żeby tylko ciąć koszty, ale chyba nie o to tutaj chodzi.



> Po pierwsze, poszukaj sobie w necie cen, zobaczysz że różnią się kilkunastoma złociszami. Potem zacznij śledzić promocje w hurtowniach.


Napisałeś:_ Panowie, zastanówcie się jak to możliwe, że róznicówki 4-polowe często można dorwać taniej lub w podobnej cenie co 1-polowe._
Jeszcze raz odpowiadam – podaj przykład, w moim mniemaniu nigdy nie było jeszcze takiej sytuacji, żeby RCD 4-ro torowe były  tańsze od 2-torowych w obrębie tej samej marki/firmy. 
Pierwsza lepsza strona:
http://elektro-hurt.com/category/768...egrand/49.html 
90,92zł/68,42zł   Legrand 40A
87.07zł/65,23  Eaton 40A
Powyższe ceny pokazują iż wspomniane aparaty są coraz tańsze, oszczędzanie na rozdzielnicy elektrycznej przy relatywnie wysokich kosztach całej instalacji jest delikatnie mówiąc śmieszne. 
Niestety prawda jest taka, że klient na płytki ceramiczne wyda nawet kilka set złotych za metr kwadratowy, czy 500zł więcej dla całej instalacji elektrycznej w domu to majątek ?
Pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie napisałem, że nie wolno stosować takiego rozwiązania – nikt Ci tego nie zabroni – odniosłem się do tej wypowiedzi:  _Zaręczam, że układ jest zaprojektowany zgodnie ze sztuką i praktyką._
> Według dobrej sztuki i praktyki dla obwodów 1-dno fazowych stosuje się RCD 2-torowe, dla obwodów 3-fazowych, 4-ro torowe.  Dlaczego tak powinno się robić – już znasz odpowiedź, świadczy o tym ten wpis: _ „użycie RCD 4-polowych do zabezpieczenia kilku obwodów na tej samej fazie”  _ 
> W przypadku pokazanej przez Ciebie rozdzielnicy układ przewodów i grzebieni łączeniowych nie pasuje do tego co opisałeś wyżej – moim zdaniem blefujesz  , jeżeli jest inaczej to zwracam honor – pokaż zdjęcie w wyższej rozdzielczości, bo obecne nie dają 100% pewności. 
> Nawet, jeżeli aparaty 3-fazowe zasilone zostaną jedną fazą, nie zmieni to faktu iż decydując  się na instalację tkzw IB, inwestor powinien się liczyć z wyższymi kosztami instalacji, a wykonawca nie może oszczędzać na podstawowych dedykowanych aparatach elektrycznych kosztem automatyki domowej. .................



Zmartwię cię ale w rozdzielni *homelogic* jest wszystko OK.
Obie wersje czy to z jednofazowym RCD czy 3-fazowym, są poprawne.
Osobiście wolę wersję z 1 jedno fazowym RCD, jest dla mnie czytelniejsza i dokumentacja jest prostsza.
Ja np. bezpieczniki montuję na dole rozdzielni, a moduły na górze.

Swoją drogą argument o różnicy w cenie w przypadku ID jest raczej wątpliwej natury.
Ale jeśli chcecie na osprzęcie zaoszczędzić, to polecam jakieś bezpieczniki i osprzęt z allegro. Można tam znaleźć bezpieczniki po 5 zł.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Zmartwię cię ale w rozdzielni *homelogic* jest wszystko OK.
> Obie wersje czy to z jednofazowym RCD czy 3-fazowym, są poprawne.
> Osobiście wolę wersję z 1 jedno fazowym RCD, jest dla mnie czytelniejsza i dokumentacja jest prostsza.
> Ja np. bezpieczniki montuję na dole rozdzielni, a moduły na górze.
> 
> Swoją drogą argument o różnicy w cenie w przypadku ID jest raczej wątpliwej natury.
> Ale jeśli chcecie na osprzęcie zaoszczędzić, to polecam jakieś bezpieczniki i osprzęt z allegro. Można tam znaleźć bezpieczniki po 5 zł.


Nie zmartwiłem się  :wink:  , czekam na zdjęcia w wyższej rozdzielczości.
Moją opinię wyraziłem wyżej, co do usytuowania modułów - nie mam standardu, wszystko zależy od lokalizacji szafy, ilości/ rodzaju obwodów i ich strony podprowadzenia. 
pzdr

----------


## homelogic

> Osobiście wolę wersję z 1 jedno fazowym RCD, jest dla mnie czytelniejsza i dokumentacja jest prostsza.


Ja też wolę. Tyle że w pokazanym układzie oznaczałoby to dodatkowe zajęcie szyny o szerokości ok. 20 modułów. Szlag trafiłby rezerwę i trzeba by dawac większą skrzynię. Tutaj udało nam się zmieścić ze wszystkimi możliwymi instalacjami (elektryka, IB, alarm, teletechnika + cctv, antenówka) zajmując poniżej 1,8 mb ściany.




> Swoją drogą argument o różnicy w cenie w przypadku ID jest raczej wątpliwej natury.
> Ale jeśli chcecie na osprzęcie zaoszczędzić, to polecam jakieś bezpieczniki i osprzęt z allegro. Można tam znaleźć bezpieczniki po 5 zł.


Argument cenowy jest czysto akademicki i dotyczy ceny jako pochodnej skali produkcji. Nikt nikomu nie ma zamiaru ładowac najtańszego chłamu. Racja, prezentowany przykład to raczej optimum niż maksimum, ale na pewno nie minimum. Przy okazji delikatnie przypominam, że słowo "cena" zawarte jest w nazwie całego tematu.




> Nie zmartwiłem się  , czekam na zdjęcia w wyższej rozdzielczości. Moją opinię wyraziłem wyżej [...]


Zgodnie z życzeniem załączam powiększenie na końcu posta. Mógłbyś rozjaśnić na czym miał polegac ten rzekomy blef?




> [...] co do usytuowania modułów - nie mam standardu, wszystko zależy od lokalizacji szafy, ilości/ rodzaju obwodów i ich strony podprowadzenia.


Dobrze panie teoretyk, pokaż jakąś swoją realizację IB w gwiazdę w domu ok. 200 m2 (albo chociaż jakąkolwiek realizację). Brak preferencji może sugerować skromną praktykę.

Co do standardów to my zazwyczaj dążymy do układu podobnego do powyższego, czyli podejście na zugi od góry, moduły na dole, aparatura elektryczna pośrodku. Dlaczego:
- Aparaty pośrodku z uwagi na obsługę przez domowników - poniżej linii wzroku i powyżej bioder stojącego człowieka. 
- Moduły na dole, bo to są zasadniczo małe komputerki i wolą mieć zimniej niz cieplej. Niby tylko kilka stopni różnicy, ale tak mi poradzili na kursie KNX i się tego trzymamy. Dodatkowo moduły zazwyczaj zajmują więcej pięter niż zugi i tam chcemy też zostawiać rezerwę. Jak chcemy żeby aparaty wypadły na optymalnej wysokości to ten układ jest korzystniejszy.
Tyle że jest to raczej kwestia osobistych preferencji, każdy układ wg. norm jest prawidłowy.

Zbliżenie na część elektryczną:

----------


## kasprzyk

> Zgodnie z życzeniem załączam powiększenie na końcu posta. Mógłbyś rozjaśnić na czym miał polegac ten rzekomy blef?


Blef  - napisałeś, że nie widzisz nic złego w RCD 4-ro torowym zasilającym obwody jednofazowe na tej samej fazie, ja rzuciłem podejrzenie, że w tej rozdzielnicy nie jest tak jak piszesz, poprosiłem o wyższej jakości zdjęcia, niestety kolejne fotki nie dają jednoznacznej odpowiedzi - nie widzę co się dzieje (jaki jest układ połączenia) na szynach łączeniowych pod aparatami, oraz jak rozchodzą się przewody zasilające. Pokazane RCD zasilane są 3-ma osobnymi żyłami - skąd biorą się początki tych przewodów ?
Przy okazji, dobrą praktyką elektryków jest stosowanie w obrębie jednej rozdzielnicy podejść z tego samego kierunku - jeżeli zasilanie jest od góry - wszystkie pozostałe aparaty powinny być w ten sam sposób łączone - niby szczegół, ale przy awariach, wszelkich "operacjach na żywym organizmie", pomiarach elektrycznych ma to duże znaczenie dla bezpieczeństwa prowadzonych prac.





> Dobrze panie teoretyk, pokaż jakąś swoją realizację IB w gwiazdę w domu ok. 200 m2 (albo chociaż jakąkolwiek realizację). Brak preferencji może sugerować skromną praktykę.


Dalej mi do teoretyka niż Tobie do elektryka  :wink:  (wspominałeś, że ktoś inny wykonuje rozdzielnicę) "Jakąkolwiek realizację" znajdziesz chyba nawet w tym wątku - musisz trochę poszperać.

Pzdr

----------


## Sztywniak

kasprzyk: proszę , nie naparzajcie się. Dostarczacie nam klientom ogromną ilość wiedzy i za to Was cenię i za to bardzo Wam dziękuję.
Wojny między instalatorami prowadzą do totalnej beznadziei na tym forum. Niektórzy instalatorzy zaczynają już atakować klientów. To jest chore.
Kasprzyk, homelogic dziękuję Wam za to że dzięki Wam udało mi się zdobyć bardzo dużo wiedzy praktycznej czytając Wasze porady.
Dziękuję też osobie która występowała jeszcze niedawno pod nickiem dendrytus, który był dla mnie największą motywacją i źródłem wiedzy. Teraz chyba jakiś inny pracownik z Ich firmy pisze w zastępstwie bo poziom jest drastycznie inny.
Panowie liczymy nadal na Was, że będziecie dla nas motywacją i źródłem wiedzy. Dzięki takim osobom jak Wy unikniemy wielu błędów i nie stracimy niepotrzebnie pieniędzy. Lepiej wydać kasę na wyprawkę do szkoły dla dziecka, niż na bezsensowne głupoty.

----------


## piotrp1

_Dzięki takim osobom jak Wy unikniemy wielu błędów i nie stracimy niepotrzebnie pieniędzy._
Właśnie o to chodzi że stosowanie 3-fazowych RCD dla instalacji 1-fazowych jest błędem w sztuce. Tym bardziej w takich instalacjach IB gdzie klient nie płaci parę złotych. takie wykonanie doprowadzi nie do oszczędności miejsca a do spalenia się drogich urządzeń i to nie z winy Inwestora tylko właśnie wykonawcy. To zapewne tylko jeden z błędów wykonywanych przez niego w domach.

----------


## piotrp1

> Może fota trochę rozjaśni... Mała podpowiedź - osprzęt Eaton


I jeszcze kolega nie odpowiedział co zasilają te E-sy bez wyłączników RCD ?

----------


## dendrytus

Możecie mi pokazać strzałką, które to 3 fazowe RCD są podłączone jako jedno fazowe?




> I jeszcze kolega nie odpowiedział co zasilają te E-sy bez wyłączników RCD ?


A nie wpadłeś na to, że są one połączone pod RCD z prawej strony?

----------


## kasprzyk

> kasprzyk: proszę , nie naparzajcie się. ..


Spokojnie, przecież prowadzimy normalną, umiarkowaną konwersację - raczej się nie naparzamy ..? bynajmniej nie takie są moje intencje.

Wracając jeszcze do tematu - także jestem ciekawy wyłączników z lewej strony - zabezpieczają każdy przekaźnik (kanał wykonawczy) osobno ?

Pzdr

----------


## piotrp1

> Możecie mi pokazać strzałką, które to 3 fazowe RCD są podłączone jako jedno fazowe?
> 
> A nie wpadłeś na to, że są one połączone pod RCD z prawej strony?


Kolego nie zrozumiałeś pytania.
Chodzi o to że błędem jest stosowanie 3-faz RCD dla zasilania odbiorników 1-fazowych.
Oto skutki takiego działania:

I dlatego też takiego oszczędnego wykonawcę należy jak najszybciej pogonić z budowy.

----------


## homiq

Witam,

dawno tu nie zaglądałem a widzę, że merytorycznie się robi
to dobrze  :smile: 

poniżej parę na szybko znalezionych fotek z cyklu "rozszycie rozdzielnicy"
zwracam uwagę, że elektrycy mają swoje sposoby i czasem ciężko polemizować, który jest lepszy (wszystkie mają swoje plusy i minusy)
oczywiście jeden bezwzględny wymóg muszą spełniać - posiadać czytelną dokumentację

dobrze przewidzieć zapas miejsca w rozdzielnicy
jak dla mnie dom 200m2 to ok. 1m szeroka na 2m wysoka szafa

zdjęcia przedstawiają różne etapy więc proszę się nie czepiać drobnych prowizorek 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...1&d=1409952567

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...1&d=1409952764

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...1&d=1409952753

czasem jest ciasno :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...1&d=1409952592

na końcu ważne aby były maskownice, skrócony opis w drzwiach i pełna dokumentacja :

http://forum.muratordom.pl/attachmen...1&d=1409952742

pozdrawiam !

----------


## homelogic

> Chodzi o to że błędem jest stosowanie 3-faz RCD dla zasilania odbiorników 1-fazowych.


Hm. Ok. No więc zasięgnąłem opinii u dwóch inspektorów, jednego guru elektrycznego oraz zapytałem rodzimego producenta osprzętu elektrycznego. Inspektorzy stwierdzili że bez sensu dyskutuję z trollami. Producent się ustosunkował politycznie (zgodne z normami bla bla ale zalecają 2-polowe) i jedynie guru stwierdził ze cos jest na rzeczy, aczkolwiek określił prawdopodobieństwo wystapienia opisanej sytuacji jako "prędzej piorun pier*lnie i wszystko zjara", gdyż samo przerwanie toru N nie jest tutaj jedynym warunkiem. 

Jest parę dyskusji na ten temat na forum sep, no i też widzę że kolega piotrp1 prowadzi swoją krucjatę na muratorze już od jakiegoś czasu. Generalnie rozdzielnica jest zgodna z normami, nie ma w niej błędów w rozumieniu formalnym ale na przyszłość postaramy się od tego odejść. I tutaj chciałem podziękować za merytoryczną dyskusję i wskazanie ciekawego problemu o którym niewiele osób w branży wie, ale...




> To zapewne tylko jeden z błędów wykonywanych przez niego w domach. [...]
> 
> I dlatego też takiego oszczędnego wykonawcę należy jak najszybciej pogonić z budowy.


Bardzo mocne słowa. Nie wiem kogo byś chciał zatrudnić jeżeli chcesz gonić takich jak my  :wink: . Wielokrotnie już przejmowaliśmy inwestycje od innych ekip, widzieliśmy też wiele wykonanych rozdzielnic i uważam że nie mamy się czego wstydzić. Niestety nie znalazłem żadnej fotki twojej rozdzielnicy aby ocenić chociażby staranność wykonanej roboty, czy mógłyś jakąs wrzucić?

Przy okazji szukania fotek poczytałem trochę twoich postów i się za głowę chwyciłem:

- Z elektryki coś tam niby wiesz, ale jednocześnie przyznajesz się że nigdy nie stałeś obok szafy większej niż dwa na metr. 

- Piszesz w tym wątku o niedopuszczalnym oszczędzaniu i chcesz gonić z budowy, a jednocześnie użytkujesz w swoim domu słynne na tym forum chińskie PLC z allegro. 

- Prawdziwym kwiatkiem jest też  fota z "realizacji" odczytu temperatury podłogi za pomocą czujników 1-wire. Za tak przygotowany czujnik zostałbyś pogoniony z budowy w trybie pilnym przez otwór okienny, rurki by tu nie pomogły.


Teoretycznie jakbyś trafił na naszą ekipę to byś dostał dobre i tanie PLC (firma na A) w cenie o ok. 200 złotych wyższej niż ten chłam co masz. Z normalną dokumentacją i konfiguracją w bloczkach, na którym był byś w stanie wyrzeźbić sobie sensowny algorytm do podłogówki oraz jakis interface na PC czy urządzenia mobilne (jakbys wiedział jak). 

A jak chciałbyś konkretnego, dedykowanego gotowca nastawionego na oszczędność to dostałbyś zalążek IB, przewidujący czas nagrzewania stref i potrafiący prawidłowo i jak najbardziej optymalnie obsłużyć tandem podłogówki z grzejnikami. Do tego spinka z pompą ciepła oraz reku, wraz z pomiarem zużycia prądu przez te urządzenia. A to wszystko w cenie poniżej trzech tysięcy za osprzęt. Wszystko z gotowym interfejsem na PC i urządzenia mobilne, gotowymi algorytmami, wykresami czy mozliwością zassania statystyk do pliku CSV. Z możliwością rozbudowy o statystyki zużycia wody, gazu oraz ciepła liczonego w kaloriach (CO + CWU), nie mówiąc już o innych standardowych funkcjach IB.

Zamiast rzucać sądami palącymi mosty powinienneś się raczej umówić z nami na szkolenie z zakresu IB dla elektryków które cyklicznie organizujemy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Kolego nie zrozumiałeś pytania.
> Chodzi o to że błędem jest stosowanie 3-faz RCD dla zasilania odbiorników 1-fazowych.
> Oto skutki takiego działania:


Nie jest BŁĘDEM. Jeśli nie będziesz miał różnicówki, też może wystąpić ten problem.
Pytanie: Ile miałeś takich przypadków w trakcie swojej kariery instalatorskiej, bo ja żadnego przez ponad 20 lat.
W latach 90 praktycznie stosowało się jedną trzyfazową różnicówkę i takie rozwiązanie stosowałem zanim wszedłem w IB.
W IB nie miałem problemu, bo kilka tysięcy w tę lub w drugą stronę nigdy nie stanowiło problemu.



> I dlatego też takiego oszczędnego wykonawcę należy jak najszybciej pogonić z budowy.


To ciekawe kto by ci kładł instalację we wszelkiej maści mieszkaniach i domach od deweloperów.
WSZYSTKIE mają jedną 3 fazową różnicówkę i czasami drugą jednofazową na obwody łazienki.
Nie znam przypadku o masowych awariach takiego  POPRAWNEGO rozwiązania.

Oczywiście LEPSZE jest stosowanie jednofazowych różnicówek.

Ponieważ *homelogic* znalazł coś takiego



> - Piszesz w tym wątku o niedopuszczalnym oszczędzaniu i chcesz gonić z budowy, a jednocześnie użytkujesz w swoim domu słynne na tym forum chińskie PLC z allegro.


Proszę cię *piotrp1* nie odpisuj na mój post, bo mam określone zdanie na temat geniuszy od chińskiego PLC, które jak powszechnie wiadomo zajeździłem i jest to moja zasługa. Wielu ludzi dzięki mnie nie strzeliło sobie w kolana, tak jak zrobiłeś to ty.

PS



> - Prawdziwym kwiatkiem jest też  fota z "realizacji" odczytu temperatury podłogi  za pomocą czujników 1-wire. Za tak przygotowany czujnik zostałbyś  pogoniony z budowy w trybie pilnym przez otwór okienny, rurki by tu nie  pomogły.


I dlatego też takiego oszczędnego wykonawcę należy jak najszybciej pogonić z budowy.

Mógłbym oczywiście zapytać po ch*j dałeś tyle czujników, ale to nie moje małpy, nie mój cyrk i dodatkowo kompletnie mnie to nie interesuje, tym bardziej, że jest to rozwiązanie drogie i bezsensowne, a już na pewno niedziałające poprawnie.

Czujniki w podłodze montuje się tylko w przypadku ELEKTRYCZNEGO ogrzewania podłogowego, aby zabezpieczyć przed przegrzaniem płyty podłogowej. W wodnym ogrzewaniu podłogowym jest bezsensu.

----------


## homelogic

> Wracając jeszcze do tematu - także jestem ciekawy wyłączników z lewej strony - zabezpieczają każdy przekaźnik (kanał wykonawczy) osobno ?


Tak. Esy po lewej stronie odpowiadają wszystkim przekaźnikom, także tym po prawej stronie. 8 czerwonych zugów -> 8 esów -> moduł 8 przekaźników. Większość to przekaźniki 5A.

----------


## piotrp1

> gdyż samo przerwanie toru N nie jest tutaj jedynym warunkiem..


To ciekawe jaki jak jeszcze warunek, być może przedstawiony schemat nie jest dla Ciebie zrozumiały to mogę go narysować inaczej.
Nie ma innej opcji jak stosowanie  jednofazowych aparatów do odbiorników jednofazowych. Dla odbiorników trójfazowych nie wymaga się toru N i jego brak nie jest problemem. Takich przypadków mam już z praktyki dużo łącznie ze spalonymi zasilaczami komputerów w szkolnej pracowni komputerowej.




> Teoretycznie jakbyś trafił na naszą ekipę to byś dostał dobre i tanie PLC (firma na A) w cenie o ok. 200 złotych wyższej niż ten chłam co masz. Z normalną dokumentacją i konfiguracją w bloczkach, na którym był byś w stanie wyrzeźbić sobie sensowny algorytm do podłogówki oraz jakis interface na PC czy urządzenia mobilne (jakbys wiedział jak). ..


Być może i skorzystam. Nie wiem czy gdzieś tam pisałem, ale te czujniki temperatury obrazują mi rozkład temperatury przez ścianę jak i w posadzce i nie służą one do jakiejś tam regulacji. Innymi słowy pokazują czy moja izolacja którą wybrałem jest na tyle dobra co deklaracja sprzedawcy.

Sterownik z założenia tez miął być tani i za cenę 1 tyś mam alarm i sterowanie czterema kanałami co mi akurat odpowiada i się sprawdza.




> Zamiast rzucać sądami palącymi mosty powinienneś się raczej umówić z nami na szkolenie z zakresu IB dla elektryków które cyklicznie organizujemy. ..


Ja nic Wam nie zarzucam i być może skorzystam z Waszej wiedzy dotyczącej IB wcześniej niż się Wam wydaje. Natomiast moje prace są związane w większości z przemysłem i dużymi prądami, a mniejsza część to instalacje domkowe na których niestety nie da się zarobić bo każdy glazurnik czy hydraulik robi to w za przysłowiową złotówkę.

----------


## piotrp1

> Nie jest BŁĘDEM. Jeśli nie będziesz miał różnicówki, też może wystąpić ten problem.


To kolego żeś zabłysną – narysuj schemat i pokaż (udowodnij) że coś takiego będzie miało miejsce.



> tym bardziej, że jest to rozwiązanie drogie i bezsensowne, a już na pewno niedziałające poprawnie.


Ciekawe czy czujnik za 2,5 zł to drogie rozwiązanie ? Jaka jest cena Twoich czujników ? A to ze działa jest również przedstawione w moich postach. To do czego one są wyjaśniłem wcześniej więc przedstaw Swoją cenę za takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Takich przypadków mam już z praktyki dużo łącznie ze spalonymi zasilaczami komputerów w szkolnej pracowni komputerowej.


I dlatego też takiego oszczędnego wykonawcę należy jak najszybciej pogonić z budowy.

Jeśli miałeś taki przypadek, to był on wynikiem twojego partactwa lub partactwa wykonawcy. I tyle.
 Mogło to też przydarzyć się podczas jakieś naprawy lub modyfikacji rozdzielni pod napięciem. Teraz wiesz, że pod napięciem można coś popsuć.

PS.
Tylko jakim cudem było podłączone tylko jedno urządzenie?




> Ciekawe czy czujnik za 2,5 zł to drogie rozwiązanie ? Jaka jest cena  Twoich czujników ? A to ze działa jest również przedstawione w moich  postach. To do czego one są wyjaśniłem wcześniej więc przedstaw Swoją  cenę za takie rozwiązanie.


W zależności od rozwiązania ceny zaczynają się od 25 zł.
Nie ważne ile kosztują, ważne, że w przeciwieństwie do twoich, działają. Nie widzę sensu stosowanie kretyńskich rozwiązań tylko dla tego, że są tanie, ale za to niedziałające.
A to że coś tam piszesz w swoich postach NIC nie znaczy, bo o ogrzewaniu podłogowym NIE MASZ BLADEGO pojęcia. Równie dobrze możesz pisać o niewidocznej stronie księżyca.
Nie masz też oczywiście bladego pojęcia co zrobić z tak zebranymi danymi.
Ale w jednym masz lepszy dom ode mnie: Masz więcej czujek temperatury.

----------


## piotrp1

Widzę że z Ciebie to niezły agent. Piszesz że pomiar nie działa, że jest drogi i że 2,5 zł to jest więcej od 25 zł za Twoje czujniki. Masz ciekawe podejście.

A co ma to zdanie:



> Tylko jakim cudem było podłączone tylko jedno urządzenie?


bo nie mogę je do niczego zaczepić ? Skąd jedno urządzenie i jakie i gdzie było podłączone?

Jak widać instalacje elektryczne są Tobie obce.




> bo o ogrzewaniu podłogowym NIE MASZ BLADEGO pojęcia


Nie wiem o jakim ogrzewaniu mowa, to tylko Twoja wyimaginowana wyobraźnia pisze o ogrzewaniu podłogowym. 

Musisz rozróżnić pomiar temperatury od ogrzewania podłogowego bo to różne sprawy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Widzę że z Ciebie to niezły agent. Piszesz że pomiar nie działa, że jest drogi i że 2,5 zł to jest więcej od 25 zł za Twoje czujniki. Masz ciekawe podejście.





> Nie wiem o jakim ogrzewaniu mowa, to tylko Twoja wyimaginowana wyobraźnia pisze o ogrzewaniu podłogowym. 
> 
> Musisz rozróżnić pomiar temperatury od ogrzewania podłogowego bo to różne sprawy.


No tak. Zwracam Honor.  Nie doczytałem, że masz te czujniki w podłodze, żeby mieć czujniki w podłodze. To pewnie dlatego kosztują 2,50. 
Uznałem, że jak ktoś wydaje kasą i traci czas na montaż czujników w podłodze, to musi mieć to jakiś sens.

Zapomniałeś dodać, do tego bezsensownego pomiaru temperatury, 1100 zł. za chiński PLC.
Czyli bezsensowny pomiar temperatury kosztował cię 32 czujniki po 2,50 i 1100 zł za 2011b0, co daje 1180 zł.

Mnie w KNX pomiar z 32 czujników kosztowałby około 900 zł.
I żeby było zabawniej mogę je sobie dodać kiedy chcę, bez prucia całego domu, jak w przypadku chińskiego PLC




> Skąd jedno urządzenie i jakie i gdzie było podłączone?


No masz znowu rację, w końcu napisałeś 



> Takich przypadków mam już z praktyki dużo łącznie  ze spalonymi zasilaczami komputerów w szkolnej pracowni komputerowej.


Co nie zmienia faktu, że nie spaliły się monitory, drukarki i reszta sprzętu łącznie z oświetleniem. 
Może po prostu CCC nie zawsze czyni cuda i jest to zemsta 



albo po prostu dałeś ciała jako "elektryk".




> Jak widać instalacje elektryczne są Tobie obce.


Czyżby? Ale Ok.

Skoro według ciebie



> Dla odbiorników trójfazowych nie wymaga się toru N i  jego brak nie jest problemem.


To łaskawie tłumacz nam ignorantom :
1. PO CO we wtyczce 3 fazowej jest pięć bolców?

Dla ułatwienia powiem, że najgrubszy jest od uziemienia czyli PE.
2. Skoro urządzenia trójfazowe nie posiadają toru N, to po co w RCD tor, który nie jest wykorzystywany?
3. Do czego służy ten przełącznik 


4. Powiedz nam do czego służy wyłącznik RCD.

PS.



> Sterownik z założenia tez miął być tani i za cenę 1 tyś mam alarm i  sterowanie czterema kanałami co mi akurat odpowiada i się sprawdza.


 Tysiąc złoty? To mocno przepłaciłeś, za wyrób alarmo-podobny.
Za 1 tys zł. miałbyś integrę z czujnikami, obudową, klawiaturą, akumulatorem i sygnalizatorami.
A tak masz pomiar temp nie wiadomo po co i do tego drogi pseudo alarm.

Trabant też się sprawdza jako samochód. Można nim dojechać do pracy czy na wakacje.

Przecież już wspominałem



> Proszę cię *piotrp1* nie odpisuj na mój post, bo mam  określone zdanie na temat geniuszy od chińskiego PLC, które jak  powszechnie wiadomo zajeździłem i jest to moja zasługa. Wielu ludzi  dzięki mnie nie strzeliło sobie w kolana, tak jak zrobiłeś to ty.

----------


## Crisiano

> Chodzi o to że *błędem* jest stosowanie 3-faz RCD dla zasilania odbiorników 1-fazowych.


Która norma zawiera takie stwierdzenie? Która książka czy który autorytet tak powiada?

----------


## piotrp1

> Uznałem, że jak ktoś wydaje kasą i traci czas na montaż czujników w podłodze, to musi mieć to jakiś sens.


Kolego nie wiem czy się orientujesz co to jest rozkład temperatury w przegrodzie budowlanej ? Właśnie te czujniki mierzą temperatury w różnych warstwach ściany, jak i posadzki oddalając się od przegrody zewnętrznej co 20 cm. I taki jest sens tego – już wyżej o tym pisałem ale jego wszechwiedzący dendrytus wie lepeiej do czego i kto stsosuej pomiar temperatury.
Tutaj przekrój ściany z nr czujników, to samo dotyczy posadzki.





> Mnie w KNX pomiar z 32 czujników kosztowałby około 900 zł


To proszę prześlij mi ofertę na maila ([email protected]) i podaj jak te Twoje czujniki teraz umieścić w ścianie żeby spełniały pomiar dla moich celów ?
Kolejna sprawa to:



> W zależności od rozwiązania ceny zaczynają się od 25 zł.


Więc jakim cudem oferujesz w cenie około 900 zł pomiar 32 czujnikami skoro same czujniki jak by nie liczyć to 32*25zł = 800 zł a gdzie reszta ?




> Co nie zmienia faktu, że nie spaliły się monitory, drukarki i reszta sprzętu łącznie z oświetleniem.


Jeżeli nie rozumiesz schematu który dałem powyżej to już Tobie to tłumaczyłem że mogę go narysować prościej skoro jego nie ogarniasz.




> Za 1 tys zł. miałbyś integrę z czujnikami, obudową, klawiaturą, akumulatorem i sygnalizatorami.


I tutaj znowu naginasz rzeczywistość o cenach – same czujniki które posiadam to koszt 1600 zł, są to MR-CRT.




> 4. Powiedz nam do czego służy wyłącznik RCD


Wiesz w Waszym wykonaniu to służy do wykańczania sprzętów które zakupi właściciel budynku.




> Tysiąc złoty? To mocno przepłaciłeś, za wyrób alarmo-podobny


Nie znasz założeń do mojego domu to nie możesz tak twierdzić. Z Twoich wypowiedzi wynika że masz lekkie flustracje jeżeli ktoś sobie zakłada co innego niż Ty robisz i z Twoich wypowiedzi wynika że jednak boisz się konkurencji.
Mogę Tobie powiedzieć że w moich założeniach nigdy nie było robić instalacji w domu jako IB, a ten sterownik daje mi to co potrzebowałem, jak wspomniałeś w cenie ponad tysiąca co z pewnością nie jest możliwe dla Twoich rozwiązań.

----------


## dendrytus

> Kolego nie wiem czy się orientujesz co to jest rozkład temperatury w przegrodzie budowlanej ?


A do czego mi niby miałaby być potrzebna ta wiedza?



> Właśnie te czujniki mierzą temperatury w różnych warstwach ściany, jak i posadzki oddalając się od przegrody zewnętrznej co 20 cm. I taki jest sens tego – już wyżej o tym pisałem ale jego wszechwiedzący dendrytus wie lepeiej do czego i kto stsosuej pomiar temperatury.


Do tego wynajmuje się gościa z kamerą termowizyjną, która zrobi to porządnie. Przecież ty nawet nie gromadzisz tych danych. 
Ale to nie moje małpy nie mój cyrk. Zresztą już wielokrotnie pisałem, ale jak zwykle słowo pisane nie trafia do posiadaczy chińskiego PLC



> Proszę cię *piotrp1* nie odpisuj na mój post, bo mam  określone zdanie na temat geniuszy od chińskiego PLC, które jak  powszechnie wiadomo zajeździłem i jest to moja zasługa. Wielu ludzi  dzięki mnie nie strzeliło sobie w kolana, tak jak zrobiłeś to ty.





> To proszę prześlij mi ofertę na maila ([email protected]) i podaj jak te Twoje czujniki teraz umieścić w ścianie żeby spełniały pomiar dla moich celów ?


Po co miałbym marnować czas na ofertę dla ciebie?




> Więc jakim cudem oferujesz w cenie około 900 zł pomiar 32 czujnikami skoro same czujniki jak by nie liczyć to 32*25zł = 800 zł a gdzie reszta ?


Jaka reszta? Smartfon? Tablet?
Przecież ty bez smartfona tabletu ani nie włączysz tego swojego pseudo alarmu, ani go nie wyłączysz.



> I tutaj znowu naginasz rzeczywistość o cenach – same czujniki które posiadam to koszt 1600 zł, są to MR-CRT.


Jaki jest sens kupowanie czujek ruchu po 100 zł i podłączania ich do chińskiego PLC?
Integra 64 z klawiaturą to 800 zł.



> Wiesz w Waszym wykonaniu to służy do wykańczania sprzętów które zakupi właściciel budynku.


Naprawdę? Przecież żadne z pytań nie dotyczyło tego do czego my wykorzystujemy różnicówkę.
Jakimś cudem nie zdarzą się nam, a przynajmniej mi, abym wykończył komukolwiek coś przy pomocy JEDNEJ 3 fazowej różnicówki. Ale ja widocznie nie jestem takim partaczem jak ty i nie zwalam na róznicówkę własnych błędów.
Miałeś 4 banalne pytania na ŻADNE NIE ZNASZ ODPOWIEDZI. I tyle, panie ekspert inaczej.



> Nie znasz założeń do mojego domu to nie możesz tak twierdzić.


Twoje małpy twój cyrk.



> Z Twoich wypowiedzi wynika że masz lekkie flustracje jeżeli ktoś sobie zakłada co innego niż Ty robisz i z Twoich wypowiedzi wynika że jednak boisz się konkurencji.


Owszem BOJĘ się konkurencji szczególnie tej ze strony chińskich PLC. Zasilacz, który najczęściej montuję w instalowanych przeze mnie ID, kosztuję więcej niż cały ten twój pseudo alarm z czujnikami po 100 zł. 



> Mogę Tobie powiedzieć że w moich założeniach nigdy nie było robić instalacji w domu jako IB, a ten sterownik daje mi to co potrzebowałem, jak wspomniałeś w cenie ponad tysiąca co z pewnością nie jest możliwe dla Twoich rozwiązań.





> I tutaj znowu naginasz rzeczywistość o cenach


Jak wykazałem to 900 zł.

----------


## piotrp1

> Po co miałbym marnować czas na ofertę dla ciebie?


Jak sam widzisz ja Tobie podaję maila na publicznym forum żebyś przysłał ofertę w celu uwiarygodnienia tego co mówisz, a Ty jak zwykle swoje.




> Jaki jest sens kupowanie czujek ruchu po 100 zł i podłączania ich do chińskiego PLC?
> Integra 64 z klawiaturą to 800 zł


Nie wiem czy się orientujesz ale czy do chińskiego sterownika czy do integry czujniki są tak samo potrzebne.




> Miałeś 4 banalne pytania na ŻADNE NIE ZNASZ ODPOWIEDZI.


Nie sądzę kolego żebyś mógł w stanie zrozumieć moje odpowiedzi, gdyż o samym działaniu wyłączników różnicowych można niezłą powieść napisać, a zatem przekracza to możliwości forum FM, ale zapraszam np.: na forum elektrody lub sep-u czy ISE. 




> Owszem BOJĘ się konkurencji szczególnie tej ze strony chińskich PLC. Zasilacz, który najczęściej montuję w instalowanych przeze mnie ID, kosztuję więcej niż cały ten twój pseudo alarm z czujnikami po 100 zł.


Jak sam widzisz ceny niestety są dużo wyższe i pewnym osobom nie są potrzebne takie drogie układy. Ja natomiast Twoich rozwiązań nie neguję tak jak Ty inne, bo widzę w nich duży potencjał tylko trzeba wiedzieć komu można je polecić.




> Ostatnio edytowane przez dendrytus ; Wczoraj o 10:19


I pokaż mi jakiś post który nie edytowałeś ? Wiem jeden to znajdziesz ale z 10 ?

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak sam widzisz ja Tobie podaję maila na publicznym forum żebyś przysłał ofertę w celu uwiarygodnienia tego co mówisz, a Ty jak zwykle swoje.


UAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH.
 A od kiedy ty jesteś jakimkolwiek autorytetem w czymkolwiek i dla kogokolwiek, a w szczególności autorytetem od audytu ofert od KNX.
Przecież ty nawet niemiałeś w ręku pudełka od jakiegokolwiek modułu KNX.



> Nie wiem czy się orientujesz ale czy do chińskiego sterownika czy do integry czujniki są tak samo potrzebne.


Nie chodziło o to, że są potrzebne, tylko jaki jest sens wywalania kasy na czujniki, a oszczędzania na SERCU systemu alarmowego. Ale jak zawsze dla posiadaczy chińskiego PLC, wystarczy założyć do trabanta opony ze znacznikiem prędkości 200km/h, aby zaczął on jeździć 200 km/h lub do zagazowanego BMW 316 dokleić znaczek M, żeby mieć BMW M3.



> Nie sądzę kolego żebyś mógł w stanie zrozumieć moje odpowiedzi, gdyż o samym działaniu wyłączników różnicowych można niezłą powieść napisać, a zatem przekracza to możliwości forum FM, ale zapraszam np.: na forum elektrody lub sep-u czy ISE.


Możesz się tak dowartościowywać, ale to nie ja zainstalowałem sobie w ch*j bezużytecznych czujników, których pomiarów nawet nie jesteś w stanie zinterpretować.
A tak przy okazji to nadal nie podałeś odpowiedzi na 4 pytania, mimo że podobno bywasz na na forum elektrody lub sep-u czy ISE.
i co ciekawe jak na forumowicza z na forum elektrody lub sep-u czy ISE, to o dziwo nie potrafisz odpowiedzieć po co różnicówce 3 fazowej nie wykorzystywany przewód neutralny.
Jakimś cudem nie podałeś też normy zakazującej takiego rozwiązania.



> Jak sam widzisz ceny niestety są dużo wyższe i pewnym osobom nie są potrzebne takie drogie układy. Ja natomiast Twoich rozwiązań nie neguję tak jak Ty inne, bo widzę w nich duży potencjał tylko trzeba wiedzieć komu można je polecić.


Duży potencjał? Ja zajmuję się zawodowo automatyką budynkową od kilkunastu lat i to ja mogą dostrzegać potencjał lub wady. Jak na razie załatwiłem ten chińskie PLC z jak twierdzisz dużym potencjałem. Popatrz wstecz ile było tu i na innych forach autorytetów od chińskich PLC, a ile jest teraz.
Najlepszym przykładem ignorancji jesteś sam, wybierając taki sterownik na podstawę systemu alarmowego.
W przeciwieństwie do ciebie, wiele osób dzięki mnie nie strzeliło sobie w stopy instalując chińskie PLC.
Kryterium wyboru - cena, a nie jakość. Jakbym był na przetargu publicznym.



> I pokaż mi jakiś post który nie edytowałeś ? Wiem jeden to znajdziesz ale z 10 ?


A w jakim to jest języku i o co chodzi?
Poprawiam literówki i czasami coś dodaję. Widzisz w tym coś złego?

PS.
Rozwianie, które na dzień dobry BIJE na głowę twój chiński PLC 
http://www.raspberrypi-spy.co.uk/201...ometer-sensor/

----------


## WiesiekM

Hey. Jakiś rok temu pytałem w tym temacie o jakieś optymalne rozwiązania. Nadchodzi czas kiedy będę musiał już podejmować decyzje bo przyjechałem z zagranicy i będę ruszać z instalacją. Trochę już poczytałem na ten temat i wiem już że chciałbym skorzystać z systemu rozproszonego. Jak widać KNX jest tutaj przodującym systemem, ale fajnie wyglądają również Nexwell Fox o którym wcześniej pisałem oraz Ampio. Są jeszcze jakieś rozproszone systemy w Polsce na które warto zwrócić uwagę? Co do ceny to jak policzę wszystkie moje obwody to napiszę.

----------


## Marian_D

> Jak widać KNX jest tutaj przodującym systemem


Tak się może wydawać, bo Dendrytus przesiaduje 16 godzin na forum i wciska go na siłę każdemu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak widać KNX jest tutaj przodującym systemem


http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&u  act=8&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.knx.org%2  Ffileadmin%2Fnews%2F1340357654216111781English.pdf  &ei=7Yc1VJ-UD8HMyAPQrYC4DA&usg=AFQjCNGVoo_NmRuEZ4JfpC_FVa17yQ  L-9g&bvm=bv.76943099,d.bGQ

KNX to już:

*366* KNX Producentów 37 krajach

*43323* KNX Instalatorów w 126 krajach

*299* KNX Centra szkoleniowe w 55 krajach

*105* KNX Partnerów naukowych w 28 krajach

*16* KNX Oficjalnych klubów użytkowników w 15 krajach

*41* KNX Grup krajowych

*11* KNX Akredytowanych laboratoriów testowych

KNX został zatwierdzony jako *norma międzynarodowa* (ISO / IEC 14543-3),  jak również rok *norma europejska* (CENELEC EN 50090 i CEN EN 13321-1) i  *chiński standardowy* (GB / T 20965).

KNX to już też inteligentne miasta
http://knx.org/media/docs/downloads/KNX-Flyers/KNX%20city/KNX-city_en.pdf

http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCsQ    FjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww2.schneider-electric.com%2Fdocuments%2Fevents%2FWFES_2012_Smar   t-Grids.pdf&ei=tTEEVP2wEMaf7AbV84Eo&usg=AFQjCNE0ctnz   dRe2yL__gVtuDWSz8Q4uVQ&bvm=bv.74115972,d.ZGU

----------


## Marian_D

-

----------


## Marian_D

Liczby te miałyby jakikolwiek sens, gdyby je porównać do całej reszty swiata, to znaczy z liczbą firm produkujących inne systemy (a jest ich łącznie na pewno zdecydowanie więcej niż producentów KNX) oraz instalatorów tychże systemów.

Inaczej jest to zwykły jak to amerykanie nazywają "marketing bullshit". 

Swoją drogą zastanawia mnie, dlaczego firmy takie jak Samsung, Apple czy Google NIE inwestują w KNX'a, tylko w jakiegoś NESTa czy inne Smart Things'y? Może się nie znają? 

A może po prostu mają zamiar wprowadzić własne standardy i zrobić z nim to, co wcześniej zrobiły z takimi potentatami jak Nokia czy HTC? Gdyby ktoś w 1996r powiedział że Nokia praktycznie zniknie z rynku uznalibyśmy go za idiotę, a jednak się tak stało. Więc może w dobie wszechogarniających nas technologii radiowych Bluetooth 4.0 pogrzebie KNX'a?  :smile: 

Dla Dendrytusa zapewne taka przyszłość jest niewyobrażalna, ale tak jak pisałem, dla większości ludzi upadek Nokii był również niewyobrażalny  :big grin: 

Elektonika nie stoi w miejscu. W końcu przyjdą nowe, tańsze, bardziej otwarte i bardziej przyjazne technologie i KNX, podobnie jak wiele innych standardów w przeszłości, odejdzie w nicość. A wtedy tych 43323 instalatorów będzie musiało się nauczyć nowego standardu  :wink:

----------


## WiesiekM

OK, liczby podane przez Dendrytusa już gdzieś tam trochę wcześniej w temacie widziałem. Czy potrafi mi ktoś jeszcze wskazać jakieś INNE fajne dostępne na rynku rozproszone systemy oprócz KNX i tych które powyżej wymieniłem? Nie ukrywam że zależy mi na takich które mają też jakieś fajne wyłączniki dotykowe.

----------


## dendrytus

> Elektonika nie stoi w miejscu. W końcu przyjdą nowe, tańsze, bardziej otwarte i bardziej przyjazne technologie i KNX, podobnie jak wiele innych standardów w przeszłości, odejdzie w nicość. A wtedy tych 43323 instalatorów będzie musiało się nauczyć nowego standardu


A to KNX jest drogi? Nie wiedziałem. Jest "tak samo drogi" jak iPhone 6 lub samsung s5 czyli smartfony kosztujące połowę pensji gościa smażącego frytki w McDonaldzie.
Naprawdę uważasz, że w normalnych krajach ludzie zastawiają nerki, aby mieć KNX-a?

Tak z ciekawości jak często zmieniasz instalacje w domu? Co roku czy raczej co 15 lat? 
Może też pogadam jak długo samsung czy google zapewniają wsparcie swoim produktom?
 Może powiesz dlaczego 2 letni smartfon nie otrzymuje już wsparcia swojego producenta?
Albo czemu po 3 latach od zakupu laptopa musisz używać sterowników z przed 4 lat?
Jakim cudem moduł EiB (dawna nazwa KNX) z 1989 roku poprawnie działa z wyłącznikiem KNX z 2014 roku?





> i KNX, podobnie jak wiele innych standardów w przeszłości, odejdzie w  nicość. A wtedy tych 43323 instalatorów będzie musiało się nauczyć  nowego standardu


Jasne, wszyscy porzucą KNX, bo ciebie nie stać i mnie nie lubisz, a twój instalator jest ignorantem.

A propos KNX i samsunga.
http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&u  act=8&ved=0CCIQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.intesis.c  om%2Fpdf%2FIntesisBox_SM-AC-KNX-16-64-128_datasheet_eng.pdf&ei=u641VIaAA4HqyQOR0oL4AQ&us  g=AFQjCNGLpuem4DyjVb_trtMOfiMVJRtBfA&bvm=bv.769430  99,d.bGQ

A teraz poprosimy o system, który też to potrafi.

----------


## Marian_D

> Jasne, wszyscy porzucą KNX, bo ciebie nie stać i mnie nie lubisz, a twój instalator jest ignorantem.
> .


Nie dendrytus. KNX straci dużą część rynku bo firmy takie jak Apple, Samsung czy Google, przy których potencjale cały KNX do kupy zebrany jest pestką, będą promowały swoje rozwiązania jak to zaczęły już robić. I użytkownicy to kupią. Niewyobrażalne? W ten sam sposób jak Samsung kilka lat temu zmiótł z powierzchni ziemi Nokię.

Oczywiście KNX będzie miał jakiś tam segment rynku, ale na pewno straci pozycję wiodącego standardu bo prawdziwi potentaci mają zupełnie inny pomysł na inteligentne budynki.




> Naprawdę uważasz, że w normalnych krajach ludzie zastawiają nerki, aby mieć KNX-a?


Żyjesz w świecie stereotypów i własnych wyobrażeń. Tak się składa że mieszkałem prawie 10 lat za granicą i niestety mam odmienne zdanie.

"Zamożny niemiec" bardzo często jest bardziej skąpy w wydawaniu pieniędzy niż przeciętny polak. Oczywiście w relacji do zarobków moduły KNX w niemczech wychodzą taniej, ale już usługa jego instalacji jest dużo droższa niż w Polsce. 

Tak więc suma summarum TCO (total cost of ownership - całkowity koszt "posiadania", czyli zakup + koszty instalacji + koszty usług serwisowych) systemu KNX może być na podobnym poziomie w Polsce jak w Niemczech.

Nie mówiąc już o amerykanach, którzy potrafią oddać do remontu 10'cio letni klimatyzator gdy remontują apartament za pół miliona dolarów. Tak jest np. z samochodami: przeciętnego amerykanina stać na zakup BMW 320, ale już koszty jego utrzymania (usługi serwisowe) są tak drogie, że samochody te uznawane są za ekskluzywne.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Nie dendrytus. KNX straci dużą część rynku bo firmy takie jak Apple, Samsung czy Google, przy których potencjale cały KNX do kupy zebrany jest pestką, będą promowały swoje rozwiązania jak to zaczęły już robić. I użytkownicy to kupią. Niewyobrażalne? W ten sam sposób jak Samsung kilka lat temu zmiótł z powierzchni ziemi Nokię.


Przecież Apple i Google nie produkują i nie sprzedają ID  :wink: 
Chyba że coś się od wczoraj zmieniło, nie czytałem jeszcze portali ale myślę że na RMF-ie by o tym mówili, bo to była by, bardzo istotna informacja.

----------


## Marian_D

> Przecież Apple i Google nie produkują i nie sprzedają ID 
> Chyba że coś się od wczoraj zmieniło, nie czytałem jeszcze portali ale myślę że na RMF-ie by o tym mówili, bo to była by, bardzo istotna informacja.


Rozpatrujesz Apple'a i Googla jako marki - fakt, pod tymi markami nie produkują nic, co bezpośrednio związane jest z IB. Ale jednocześnie firmy te zaczęły na tym rynku skupować inne firmy, działające w branży IB: Google kupiło NEST'a a ten skupuje spółki które mocno związane są z IB. NEST już zapowiedział nowe produkty (np. NEST Protect). Samsung niedawno wszedł pełną gębą w IB kupując SmartThings. Apple oficjalnie zapowiedziało że pracuje nad swoim "mainstreamowym" systemem IB i biorąc pod uwagę zaangażowanie apple w Blutetooth Smart, to nie sądzę by wykorzystali KNX'a  :wink: 

Na RMF może o tym nie mówią, ale w internecie sporo się o tym pisze: 

http://9to5mac.com/2014/06/26/apple-...home-hardware/

Apple stworzyło już nawet specjalny framework pod te rozwiązania: https://developer.apple.com/homekit/

Co z tego, że KNX to ponad trzysta firm. Apple, Samsung czy Google pod względem marketingowym czy finansowym są tak potężne, że jeśli zaczną promować swoje rozwiązania, to cała reszta zostanie zepchnięta do niszy. Smartfony na świecie produkują setki firm. Ale to Samsung i Apple mają większość rynku.

Oczywiście nie znaczy to, że KNX zniknie z rynku. Co więcej - wraz ze wzrostem globalnego rynku sprzedaż będzie wzrastała ale jego procentowy udział w rynku będzie spadał. Na koniec zapewne będzie tak, że w 90% domów będą rozwiązania Samsunga, Apple'a czy Googla, a reszta przypadnie na KNXa i małe systemy, którym uda się przetrwać.

----------


## Sztywniak

ja nie dyskutuje z dywagacjami i nie używam blogów jako wiarygodnych źródeł informacji.
Większość z tego co napisałeś jest nieprawdą, niedomówieniem lub wyolbrzymioną informacją marketingową.
Tak faktycznie to wygląda to całkiem inaczej.
Apple nie ma w tej chwili nic, prócz zaczątków API, które umożliwia zbudowanie interfejsu do sterowania ... Reszta informacji o hardware od Apple jest tak samo wiarygodna, jak wycieki wyglądu Iphone 7.
Google kupiło Nest-a ale bardziej Ich interesuje wyciąganie z niego  kolejnych danych o nas, żeby lepiej reklamy się sprzedawały. Od Nest-a do ID jest jak stąd do Doliny Krzemowej.
Samsung kupił firmę Smartthings. To już lepiej by zrobił gdyby kupił nasze rodzime Fibaro bo Oni chociaż pełną paletę produktów mają. Widziałeś to w ogóle kiedyś ? https://shop.smartthings.com/ , przecież to są zabawki a nie ID  :wink: 
Porównanie powyższych firm do firm wchodzących w skład stowarzyszenia KNX to też nadwyrężenie. 
Ta mała firma Smartthings ze swoim (moim zdaniem badziewnym) produktem miałaby zagrozić doświadczonym w branży ABB, Siemensowi itd.. ?? 
 LITOŚCI !!!
Nie jestem zwolennikiem KNX-a ale proszę dyskutujmy z faktami.

----------


## Marian_D

Firmy takie jak Apple czy Samsung raczej nie podejmują decyzji bo "nie wiedzą" czy "nie potrafią inaczej", tylko robią to w sposób bardzo przemyślany mając na względzie długofalową. 

Nie mówię że Apple JEST producentem IB. To, że Apple jeszcze nic nie ma to nic nie znaczy. Istotne jest to, że skierowali swój wzrok w tym kierunku i że zasygnalizowali, że będzie to jeden z ich mocniejszych punktów w strategii. W pewnej chwilii tym pójdą ogromne pieniądze i zasoby w development i w pewnej chwili pojawi się nowy, bardzo mocny gracz na rynku. Mocniejszy niż wszystkie firmy związane z KNX razem wzięte.





> Ta mała firma Smartthings ze swoim (moim zdaniem badziewnym) produktem miałaby zagrozić doświadczonym w branży ABB, Siemensowi itd.. ?? 
>  LITOŚCI !!!


Z chwilą zakupu przez Samsunga, SmartThings może korzystać z zasobów firmy, która jest wielokrotnie większa od Siemensa.

Przychody Samsunga to 54 miliardy dolarów - i to wszystko na elektronice! Przychody całej grupy Bosch Siemens to... 10 miliardów dolarów. To mniej, niż... roczny zysk Samsunga  :smile: 

Apple odnotowuje zyski na poziomie ponad 20 miliardów dolarów, więc mogłoby kupić całą grupę Bosch Siemens za gotówkę  :smile:  A przecież segment IB w Siemensie to bardzo mała część firmy.

Piszesz o "doświadczeniu w branży"? Cóż ono znaczy, gdy po pierwsze Samsung czy Apple mają bez porównania większe doświadczenie w marketingu a do tego Samsung własnymi siłami może robić wszystko, włączając to produkcję układów krzemowych. Samsung jest liderem rynkowym praktycznie we wszystkich segmentach rynku, w które wszedł, wliczając w to TV, AGD itp. 10 lat temu nie było u nas lodówek czy pralek Samsunga a Bosch był jedną z bardziej znanych firm.  Gdzie teraz jest Bosch ze swoim działem AGD?

Porównywanie Samsunga do Siemensa? C'mon  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale jednocześnie firmy te zaczęły na tym rynku skupować inne firmy, działające w branży IB: Google kupiło NEST'a a ten skupuje spółki które mocno związane są z IB. NEST już zapowiedział nowe produkty (np. NEST Protect).


NEST ma tyle wspólnego z IB czy ID co Trabant Limousine z Porsche Panamera Turbo S.




> Mocniejszy niż wszystkie firmy związane z KNX razem  wzięte.


UAHAHAHAHHAHAH. Dobre.
Przeoczyłeś
http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Samsung-traci-duzo-i-straci-jeszcze-wiecej,News,58396.html




> Gdzie teraz jest Bosch ze swoim działem  AGD?


Jak to gdzie? Tam gdzie był zawsze w Niemczech

----------


## Sztywniak

napiszę tylko z obowiązku rzetelności bo ktoś to kiedyś przeczyta i zostanie wprowadzony w błąd.
Przychody Samsung Electronics nie wynoszą 54 mld $ a tym bardziej całej grupy Samsung
Grupa Siemens nie jest tożsama z grupą Bosch Siemens.
Przychody grupy Siemens nie wynoszą 10 mld $
Apple uzyskuje zyski powyżej 20 mld tak jak kolega wcześniej napisał tyle że trochę się rozminął ponieważ robi 2 razy więcej i to kwartalnie.
Nieprawdą jest też to że Apple jest w stanie kupić członków Stowarzyszenia KNX za gotówkę.
Do reszty się nie odnoszę tylko podtrzymuje to co napisałem wcześniej. 
Udanego weekendu

----------


## homelogic

Dywagacje-sracje i wróżenie z fusów, czyli Pan Marian wieszczy w internecie. Za kilkanaście lat wiodący protokół ID może być oparty o telepatię kwantową, a wielcy gracze ze względu na swoją inercję mogą łatwo przespać istotne momenty. Historia jest pełna takich przypadków. Przecież nie tak dawno Samsung wyśmiał prototyp androida. Do tego kasa != innowacja. Wspomniany Samsung nie potrafi nawet sam wyrzeźbić sensownego systemu operacyjnego do swoich urządzeń mobilnych, mimo licznych prób i doświadczeniu w androidzie. A na trzecią siłę w tym segmencie oprogramowania wychodzi garażowa grupa moderów spod szyldu Cyanogen, która niedawno pokazała wała googlowi:
http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/02/c...efuses-google/

Wspomniane Apple jeszcze nie tak dawno regularnie upadało robiąc niszowe komputerki dla grafików i muzyków czy myszki w kształcie kotleta mielonego. Nikt nie myślał, że najpierw zdetronizują Sony a potem Nokię w ich flagowych segmentach.

----------


## Marian_D

> UAHAHAHAHHAHAH. Dobre.
> Przeoczyłeś
> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Samsung-traci-duzo-i-straci-jeszcze-wiecej,News,58396.html


Ehh... widzę że nawet prosta matematyka do Ciebie nie trafia: "Koreańczycy przewidują, że zysk operacyjny za zakończony 30 września kwartał będzie wynosił 4,1 biliona wonów, czyli 3,8 miliarda dolarów." - jednym słowem Samsung, za jeden kwartał, ma prawie taki zysk, jak cały Siemens za cały poprzedni rok.

Rynek automatyki budynkowej dopiero się rodzi. Gdy do gry wejdą poważni gracze, to oni narzucą standardy. Na pewno nie Siemens czy ABB będą kreowali trendy na tym rynku, czy tego dendrytus chce, czy nie  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Ehh... widzę że nawet prosta matematyka do Ciebie nie trafia: "Koreańczycy przewidują, że zysk operacyjny za zakończony 30 września kwartał będzie wynosił 4,1 biliona wonów, czyli 3,8 miliarda dolarów." - jednym słowem Samsung, za jeden kwartał, ma prawie taki zysk, jak cały Siemens za cały poprzedni rok.


Piszesz o tych miliardach, tylko jakimś cudem, ani Apple, ani Samsung nie byliby w stanie kupić firmy Gira, nawet gdyby połączyli siły. Nawet jakby do tej dwójki dołączył Google i Microsoft, to też nie kupiłyby firmy Gira.

I nie pisz swoich wydumanych bzdetów, bo pokażesz po raz kolejny jakim jesteś ......

PS.



> do tego Samsung własnymi siłami może robić  wszystko, włączając to produkcję układów krzemowych.


To dlaczego nie ma własnego ekosystemu dla smartfonów i tabletów?
To jakim cudem Galaxy S3 nie dostał i nie dostanie żadnego wsparcia po 18 mies. od premiery?




> Samsung jest  liderem rynkowym praktycznie we wszystkich segmentach rynku, w które  wszedł, wliczając w to TV, AGD itp.


Jest liderem sprzedaży, a ani jakości. Samsung i jego wyroby przy takich producentach jak Loewe, Onkyo, Denon, Miele, Sub-Zero, HTC, to bieda z nędzą.

Jakim cudem firma o



> *Przychody Samsunga to 54 miliardy dolarów* - i to wszystko na elektronice!


Nie potrafi zapewnić wsparcia swoim produktom dłuższym niż 18 mies.?
Jakim cudem firma o takim przychodzie tłucze tandetne plastikowe smartfony?

Osobiście wołałbym dom w KNX, może bez bajerów typu włączanie światła smartfonem, ale za to działający bez większych problemów przez 15-20 lat.

----------


## homelogic

> Ehh... widzę że nawet prosta matematyka do Ciebie nie trafia [...]. Rynek automatyki budynkowej dopiero się rodzi. Gdy do gry wejdą poważni gracze, to oni narzucą standardy. Na pewno nie Siemens czy ABB będą kreowali trendy na tym rynku, czy tego dendrytus chce, czy nie


Kolejna porcja wróżb. Matematyka nie ma tu nic do rzeczy, przeczytaj mój poprzedni post ze zrozumieniem i wyciągnij wnioski. 
Cholera wie w jakim kierunku pójdzie rynek w ciągu najbliższych lat, ale jednego jestem pewien. KNX jest zainstalowany na bardzo wielu obiektach na całym świecie, a budynków nie wymienia się tak często jak smartfonów. Jest to gwarantem tego, że apka do obsługi KNX pojawi się najpóźniej w miesiąc po przemierze iphone 7 i kolejnych (jeżeli w ogóle się ukażą).

----------


## dendrytus

> KNX jest zainstalowany na bardzo wielu obiektach na całym świecie,


Choćby Sky Tower we Wrocławiu




> a budynków nie wymienia się tak często jak smartfonów.


On będzie. Prawie miał KNX, teraz ma fibaro, później zmieni na [email protected], później na apple, a później na samsunga. A później co 3 lata na samsunga, bo samsung bardzo dba o swoich klientów, np. 3 letnia lodówka z ekranem LCD i androidem 2.1 czy piekarnik z androidem 2.1.3
A tak z innej beczki gdzie mogą pobrać najnowszego androida do telewizora 2 letniego samsunga?
A później będzie miał już wszystko samsunga, bo tv samsunga, nie będzie się poprawnie komunikował z lodówką LG, klimatyzatorem panasonica czy kinem Onkyo.
Ja wolę zapłacić za np. HBO, ale są tacy, którzy wolą kanały z reklamami, które nie wiadomo czemu przerywają jakimiś filmami. Pewnie też będą preferować bombardowanie reklamami, bo ich wspaniałe inteligentne domy samsunga appla czy googla będą dostarczać jeszcze więcej danych.

Gość nie rozumie, że po sprzedaży ID czy IB, twórca systemu nie zarabia już kasy, no chyba, że wprowadzi jakąś płatną usługę.
Gość nie rozumie też, że każdemu może powinąć i skończy jak Black Berry, ale 366 firm nagle nie zniknie i nie zmieni zainteresowań.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Ehh... widzę że nawet prosta matematyka do Ciebie nie trafia: "Koreańczycy przewidują, że zysk operacyjny za zakończony 30 września kwartał będzie wynosił 4,1 biliona wonów, czyli 3,8 miliarda dolarów." - jednym słowem Samsung, za jeden kwartał, ma prawie taki zysk, jak cały Siemens za cały poprzedni rok.


Wcześniej pisałeś że : "Przychody Samsunga to 54 miliardy dolarów - i to wszystko na elektronice! " to jakim cudem zarabiają 3,8 mld $  kwartalnie ? 
Żadna z kwot które podajesz nie jest prawidłowa.

----------


## Sturmer

Nie zdążyłem zacytować przed edycją dendrytusa. Kolejny wątek opanowany przez chamskich, nachalnych instalatorów podszywajacych się pod najlepszych doradców. Wykupcie , kur...a płatne profile i bądźcie uczciwi . Potraficie skutecznie zniechęcić do systemu IB. Jestem na etapie elektryki i myślałem o implementacji automatyki ale po przeczytaniu wątków wystarczy mi normalny alarm i ruszenie dupska z fotela. sorry, spadam , nie będę zaśmiecać zajebistego dendrytusowego wątka. Życzę kolejnych zniechęconych amatorów IB. Siedzenie całymi dniami na bieda-forum i łapanie klientów,, hmmm chyba naprawdę musi być zastój na rynku knx.

----------


## Marian_D

Panowie, po prostu ciśniecie rozwiązania które sprzedajecie. Trudno żebyście byli obiektywni  :smile: 

To tak, jakby od właściciela salonu Renault oczekiwać, że powie że Opel jest lepszy. Wiadomo że każdy sprzedawca da się pokroić za to, że najlepszy jest produkt który sprzedaje. Kasa... kasa... kasa  :wink:

----------


## Marian_D

> kupili tandetną firmę produkującą tandetny system ID w którą nie zamierzają inwestować większych pieniędzy bo się nie opłaca.


Taaaa.... Na pewno wydali 200.000.000 USD po to, by nie inwestować...  :big grin:

----------


## Marian_D

> Siedzenie całymi dniami na bieda-forum i łapanie klientów


Dokładnie. Biorąc pod uwagę, że dendrytus siedzi ciągle na forum, to obstawiam że to jakiś studenciak zafascynowany technologią KNX. Mało to takich na rozmaitych forach? 

Gdyby był instalatorem czy właścicielem firmy, to bywałby tu co najwyżej przez godzinę-dwie w tygodniu bo zwyczajnie nie miałby czasu. Jestem przekonany że te wszystkie jego opowieści o zajebiście drogich rezydencjach, w których instaluje KNX, to zwykłe bajki.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jestem na etapie elektryki i myślałem o implementacji automatyki ale  po przeczytaniu wątków wystarczy mi normalny alarm i ruszenie dupska z  fotela. sorry, spadam , nie będę zaśmiecać zajebistego dendrytusowego  wątka.


Jestem prze szczęśliwy, że tacy ludzie rezygnują z JAKIEGOKOLWIEK systemu ID/IB, a w szczególności, że rezygnujecie z KNX-a.




> Życzę kolejnych zniechęconych amatorów IB. Siedzenie całymi  dniami na bieda-forum i łapanie klientów,, hmmm chyba naprawdę musi być  zastój na rynku knx.


To podaj pajacu chociaż jednego złapanego przeze mnie klienta na jakimkolwiek forum.
Mam kilka projektów i ofert forumowiczów, którzy chcieli, aby taki ignorant i nieuk jak ja, zaprojektował, nadzorował wykonawstwo i uruchomił im instalację w KNX. Niestety musieli sobie poszukać innego.

*Nie szukałem, nie szukam i nie będę szukał klientów na żadnym forum, na którym się udzielałem, udzielam lub będę udzielał.*

Zresztą nie byłoby cię stać na moje usługi.
Za godzinną pogadankę z klientem o jego ID biorę 200 zł + 23% VAT.
Dzięki temu mam klientów i czas na jechanie po durniach i oszołomach na forach.
Dzięki temu  też nie tracę czasu na przygotowywanie projektów za darmo czy za 1 zł.




> Gdyby był instalatorem czy właścicielem firmy, to bywałby tu co najwyżej przez godzinę-dwie w tygodniu bo zwyczajnie nie miałby czasu. Jestem przekonany że te wszystkie jego opowieści o zajebiście drogich rezydencjach, w których instaluje KNX, to zwykłe bajki.


A dlaczego miałbym nie mieć czasu?
Mam takie dwa fajne wynalazki, jeszcze bardzo rzadkie w Polsce, ale mnie instalatora już na nie stać, w końcu



> Kolejny wątek opanowany przez chamskich, nachalnych instalatorów  podszywajacych się pod najlepszych doradców.


opanowane mamy fora.
Te wynalazki to laptop i internet mobilny.

Jak na razie to wy zaśmiecacie ten wątek skutecznie swoimi nic niewnoszącymi żalami czy bredniami.

PS.



> Biorąc pod uwagę, że dendrytus siedzi  ciągle na forum, to obstawiam że to jakiś studenciak zafascynowany  technologią KNX.


Załóżmy, że jestem studenciakiem zafascynowany  technologią KNX.
Co jest w tym złego? NIC.
Jest to jedyny system dający mi prace na CAŁYM świecie za naprawdę dobre pieniądze.
Co jest złego w tym, że po zdobyciu doświadczenia w Polce mógłbym zostać Freelancerem i dołączać do zespołów tworzących instalacje KNX na całym świecie?
Oczywiście mógłbym nauczyć się X10, ale pracy w tym systemie nie znalazłbym nawet w jego ojczyźnie.
Mógłbym strugać jakieś wynalazki na modbusie, ale po co?
Oczywiście mógłbym nauczyć się wszystkich 50 polskich systemów iD i miałbym pracę co najwyżej w Polsce.
Oczywiście mógłbym proponować klientom w Polsce jakieś partactwo w KNX bez dokumentacji za 16 000 za 35 punktów z materiałem, co daje 457 zł na punkt, gdzie cena modułów na szynę nawet w wykonaniu intelektronika to 380 zł. Ale to byłoby bezsensu.

I gdyby nie to, że jestem za stary i już za leniwy na freelancera, to pewnie siedziałbym teraz w Berlinie, Dubaju, Singapurze czy Sydney. Łączyłbym przyjemną pracę, która w zasadzie nie jest pracą, bo jest moją pasją, z poznawaniem nowych ciekawych miejsc na świecie.

PS2.

Naprawde nie chcę, aby tacy ludzie o mentalności *Marian_D* czy *Sturmer* mieli dom w KNX, dlatego podaję kilka "alternatyw":
 Ampio 
 Ceuron 
 Darin 
 Deimic 
 DomatiQ 
 Domiq 
 Domito 
 Eae 
 Exta Free 
 F&Home 
 Firma F 
 Grenton 
 Hapcan 
 Hemms 
 Homatic 
 HomiQ 
 IHMS 
 Indys 
 IQ System 
 iSys 
 IUVO 
 Koher 
 LOOX 
 Nexwell 
 OORT 
 Presto 
 SAB 
 Sterbox 
 Synergia Tech 
 Vision 
 AnfaKable 
 ATS 
 Auraton 
 Bagram 
 BleBox 
 Domestic 
 eSterownik 
 Exta Free 
 I-Node 
 Intelelektronik 
 Modułowo 
 Mutaz 
 Novel elec 
 Proxima Serwis 
 Satel 
 Sensoline 
 Simet *1
 SystemSensor 
 Technology-System 
 Wi 
 Zdania 
_BlueTooth *2
_CAN 
_KNX 
_MODBUS 
_PowerLine 
_Z-Wave 
_ZIGBEE 

Tak *stkop* tym razem to ja, zerżnąłem listę z twojej strony.

*1 - producent puszek miedzy innymi puszek podtynkowych do modułów ID.
*2 - system łączności bezprzewodowej wykorzystywany głównie przez amatorów w ID

----------


## homelogic

> Panowie, po prostu ciśniecie rozwiązania które sprzedajecie. Trudno żebyście byli obiektywni 
> To tak, jakby od właściciela salonu Renault oczekiwać, że powie że Opel jest lepszy. Wiadomo że każdy sprzedawca da się pokroić za to, że najlepszy jest produkt który sprzedaje. Kasa... kasa... kasa


Tak ci się tylko wydaje. Nie poszedłeś do salonu, tylko wszedłeś na ogólne forum motoryzacyjne, gdzie siedzą mechanicy i pasjonaci różnych marek. Tam napisałeś że nie kupiłeś najnowszej eSki AMG, bo nie można samemu wymienić sprzęgła. Siłą rzeczy naskoczył na ciebie naczelny forumowy fan marki, ale to by jeszcze przeszło bez większego echa. 
Potem zacząłeś wypisywać że mietki to syf, że azja ich zje i w ogóle to sobie kupisz rower elektryczny bo widziałeś taki na targach.
Ja akurat sprzedaję hondy, skody i toyoty. Ale jestem tutaj nieoficjalnie i osobiście uważam, że mietki to są dobre fury. Prestiżowe, wyposażone, wygodne i szybkie.

----------


## Sturmer

dendrytus to nie twoje prywatne forum więc się chamie opanuj. Typowa odpowiedź - jestem zajebiście wspaniały i drogi i cię na mnie nie stać. To co cieciu robisz na bieda forum zrób to sam?

----------


## dendrytus

> Tam napisałeś że nie kupiłeś najnowszej eSki AMG, bo nie można samemu wymienić sprzęgła.


On niekupi AMG czy eSki bo:
1. Nie wie o czym piszesz.
2. Ma najlepszy na świecie samochód czyli 15 letniego diesla w kombi z koncernu VW z przebiegiem prawie 200 tys, kiedy podobne egzemplarze mają po 500 tys - 600 tys. Z minimalnym wyposażeniem, żeby się nie psuł. A nabył go od pedantycznej, niepalącej emerytki, jeżdżącej nim w zasadzie do kościoła bo był to 6 samochód w rodzinie stąd tak niski przebieg.




> Typowa odpowiedź - jestem zajebiście wspaniały i drogi i  cię na mnie nie stać.


Ale przecież to FAKT, że NIE ZAPŁACIŁBYŚ mi 200 zł + 23% VAT z powodu, że cię nie stać, a nie z powodu: bo nie. 
Zresztą ta opłata świetnie zniechęca podobnych mądralińskich jak ty i jest to jeden z powodów dla których została wprowadzona.




> To co cieciu robisz na bieda forum zrób to  sam?


Dla sportu i dla paru osób, które w przeciwieństwie do ciebie nie pracują jako cieć, a chcą się czegoś dowiedzieć.
Dla osób, które mogą na dzień dobry obniżyć wartość swojego mieszkania czy domu o 20 tys. - 30 tys. bo posłuchają jakiegoś oszołoma i wydadzą kilkaset złoty na skrętkę komputerową.
Dla osób, które mogłyby sobie zrobić instalacją pod system, którego *nienawidzą* i który jest "bez przyszłości" w ich mniemaniu, chociaż tak naprawdę ich na niego nie stać.

Twój pobyt jak to nazwałeś "bieda forum zrób to  sam" świetnie potwierdza tezę, że nie stać cię na moje usługi.

----------


## kaprycho

Teraz już wiem dlaczego do konfiguracji mojego inteligentnego domu nie potrzebowałem żadnego programu za 1000EUR  - bo mam nowy samochód i to jeszcze benzynę.
Ja też nie rozumiem dlaczego KNX chcę jakieś pieniądze za program do konfiguracji i to jeszcze tak absurdalne.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja też nie rozumiem dlaczego KNX chcę jakieś pieniądze za program do konfiguracji i to jeszcze tak absurdalne.


A dlaczego AutoCAD kosztuje kilkanaście tysięcy?
A dlaczego ktoś miałby coś robić za darmo.
Może po prostu dlatego, że KNX musi się z czegoś utrzymać, a ani czego nie produkuje, ani nie sprzedaje?

Dla twojej informacji to gość smażący frytki w McDonaldzie kupi go sobie za 55% swojej pensji.

PS.



> Teraz już wiem dlaczego do konfiguracji mojego  inteligentnego domu nie potrzebowałem żadnego programu za 1000EUR  - bo  mam nowy samochód i to jeszcze benzynę.


Gratuluję *nowego* samochodu za 1000€. Pamiętaj, aby wysłać kartkę na święta do sprzedawcy.

----------


## homelogic

Forum od rozwiązań "zrób to sam" to elektroda. Tam znajdziecie konkretne porady w tym zakresie.
Na muratorze dyskusja w większości dotyczy rozwiązań komercyjnych, na które ktoś daje gwarancję. 

KNX jest drogi z definicji, tak jak drogie są mietki, bumy czy audice, gdzie prawdę mówiąc dużo kasy się dolicza za samą markę. Po co te bezsensowne dyskusje i wyjazdy? Bogaci sobie kupią na co mają ochotę.

Jest wiele alternatywnych rozwiązań w sensownych cenach, które mogą ale nie musza korzystać z magistrali KNX. Można zrobić sobie też sensowny inteligentny dom okablowany w gwiazdę. Trzeba tylko zadawac odpowiednie pytania, a nie kłócić się o bezsensowne rzeczy.

----------


## stkop

> Tak *stkop* tym razem to ja, zerżnąłem listę z twojej strony


Ok. Szkoda tylko, że nie prawidłowo, a nawet bezmyślnie... System SIMET? System Bluetooth?

Jeśli uważasz, że "przedruk" treści gdzie bardzo wyraźnie wskazałem autora i źródło jeszcze dodając własny komentarz  to rżnięcie... to też nie ma sprawy. Rżnięcie zostało usunięte jak tylko zauważyłem Twoją dezaprobatę... tak powinienem poprosić o możliwość wykorzystania fragmentu treści z forum. Czy jeszcze będziesz to wspominał... Aha i jeszcze raz przepraszam, że nazwałem Cię tam wtedy w komentarzu trollem... cięgle szukam innej nazwy.

----------


## Marian_D

> Załóżmy, że jestem studenciakiem zafascynowany  technologią KNX.
> Co jest w tym złego? NIC.


Ano to, że prawdopodobnie okłamujesz innych wypisując ileż to instalacji nie robisz i dla jakich bogatych klientów. Przedszkole i żenująca dziecinada.

Tak jak pisałem: moim zdaniem nie jesteś żadnym instalatorem KNXa czy właścicielem firmy, bo ilość czasu jaką spędzasz na jednym tylko forum temu przeczy. Również pewne kwestie, które podkreślasz (szczególnie zamożność Twoich klientów) ewidentnie wskazują, że nie możesz być właścicielem żadnej firmy. 

Patrząc na to jak łatwo się irytujesz i jak niezwykle szybko przechodzisz do obrażania innych osób na forum, można wyciągnąć wniosek że jesteś osobą bardzo niezrównoważoną, a takie osoby rzadko odnoszą sukces we współpracy z klientem, a już na pewno nie z segmentem zamożnych klientów  :smile: 





> Naprawde nie chcę, aby tacy ludzie o mentalności *Marian_D* czy *Sturmer* mieli dom w KNX, dlatego podaję kilka "alternatyw":


Konkurencja się cieszy że człowiek utożsamiany przez wielu na tym forum z KNX'em wypisuje takie rzeczy. Producenci KNX'a pewnie mniej  :smile:

----------


## kaprycho

> A dlaczego AutoCAD kosztuje kilkanaście tysięcy?
> A dlaczego ktoś miałby coś robić za darmo.
> Może po prostu dlatego, że KNX musi się z czegoś utrzymać, a ani czego nie produkuje, ani nie sprzedaje?


a może dlatego żeby klient musiał płacić za każdą zmianę ?




> Gratuluję *nowego* samochodu za 1000€. Pamiętaj, aby wysłać kartkę na święta do sprzedawcy.


Nie znasz się na marketingu. To raczej On powinien zrobić i robi.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ok. Szkoda tylko, że nie prawidłowo, a nawet bezmyślnie... System SIMET? System Bluetooth?


To bez znaczenia, bo i tak nikt tego nie będzie sprawdzał, a jakby sprawdzał, to z korzyścią dla niego

Ale OK,  dorobię gwiazdki.




> Jeśli uważasz, że "przedruk" treści gdzie bardzo wyraźnie wskazałem  autora i źródło jeszcze dodając własny komentarz  to rżnięcie... to też  nie ma sprawy. Rżnięcie zostało usunięte jak tylko zauważyłem Twoją  dezaprobatę... tak powinienem poprosić o możliwość wykorzystania  fragmentu treści z forum.


???
Nie wiem powinienem ci zrobić laską?




> Czy jeszcze będziesz to wspominał... Aha i  jeszcze raz przepraszam, że nazwałem Cię tam wtedy w komentarzu  trollem... cięgle szukam innej nazwy.


???
Nie mam bladego pojęcia o co ci chodzi.




> Ano to, że prawdopodobnie okłamujesz innych wypisując ileż to instalacji nie robisz i dla jakich bogatych klientów.


Może powinieneś poznać znaczenia słowa ZAŁÓŻMY w innym znaczeniu niż założyć gacie?



> Przedszkole i żenująca dziecinada.


Przedszkole i żenująca dziecinada to położenie instalacji o którym nie ma się ZIELONEGO pojęcia, a którego się nienawidzi i dodatkowo wróży mu się rychłą śmierć




> Patrząc na to jak łatwo się irytujesz i jak niezwykle szybko przechodzisz do obrażania innych osób na forum, można wyciągnąć wniosek że jesteś osobą bardzo niezrównoważoną, a takie osoby rzadko odnoszą sukces we współpracy z klientem, a już na pewno nie z segmentem zamożnych klientów


Nie jesteś w stanie mnie zirytować i nigdy nikogo na tym forum nie obraziłem.
 Tak jak nigdy nie nazwałem białego człowieka murzynem. Owszem murarzyna nazywam murzynem.

----------


## Marian_D

> Nie jesteś w stanie mnie zirytować i nigdy nikogo na tym forum nie obraziłem.
>  Tak jak nigdy nie nazwałem białego człowieka murzynem. Owszem murarzyna nazywam murzynem.


Doprawdy? Nazywanie innego użytkownika "pajacem" tylko dlatego, że napisał że nie toleruje twojego poziomu dyskusji? Twoim zdaniem ten człowiek jest "pajacem" bo nie chce, byś robił chlew z publicznego forum?

W ciągu ostatnich 24h mnie wielokrotnie nazwałeś głupcem bo ośmieliłem się z Tobą dyskutować i poddawać w wątpliwość Twoje tezy oraz nazwałeś innego użytkownika "pajacem" tylko dlatego, że uważa że ton Twoich wypowiedzi jest żenujący.

Mam nadzieje, że moderatorzy wreszcie zrobią z Tobą porządek.

----------


## dendrytus

> Doprawdy? Nazywanie innego użytkownika "pajacem" tylko dlatego, że napisał że nie toleruje twojego poziomu dyskusji? Twoim zdaniem ten człowiek jest "pajacem" bo nie chce, byś robił chlew z publicznego forum?


Pajac jest pajacem tak jak murzyn jest murzynem. Takie są fakty.
Ty jesteś ignorantem i głupkiem i to też są fakty. A że jestem pierwszym, który ci to mówi, nie zmienia stanu rzeczy i że TAKIE SĄ FAKTY.



> W ciągu ostatnich 24h mnie wielokrotnie nazwałeś głupcem bo ośmieliłem się z Tobą dyskutować i poddawać w wątpliwość Twoje tezy oraz nazwałeś innego użytkownika "pajacem" tylko dlatego, że uważa że ton Twoich wypowiedzi jest żenujący.
> 
> Mam nadzieje, że moderatorzy wreszcie zrobią z Tobą porządek.


OK. Mogę przestać cię nazywać głupcem, mimo że SAM wielokrotnie to udowodniłeś, ale będę nazywał cię "geniuszem inaczej". Zadowolony?
Dla mnie dziad jest dziadem, a nie "bogatym inaczej", ale skoro się lepiej od tego poczujesz to będę używał dwóch określeń zamiast głupiec - "geniusz inaczej", a zamiast ignorant "profesjonalista inaczej".

----------


## Marian_D

> Forum od rozwiązań "zrób to sam" to elektroda. Tam znajdziecie konkretne porady w tym zakresie.
> Na muratorze dyskusja w większości dotyczy rozwiązań komercyjnych, na które ktoś daje gwarancję.


Na muratorze dyskusja wcale nie dotyczy "rozwiązań komercyjnych". Dlaczego? Bo niestety od dłuższego czasu praktycznie nikt nie pisze o ciekawych rozwiązaniach w branży, bo nie ma to najmniejszego sensu. Po prostu każdy post nie wychwalający KNX'a jest od razu torpedowany przez jednego, nawiedzonego osobnika.

Zauważcie jak mało jest nowych wątków. Ludzie po prostu nie chcą nic pisać, bo szkoda im nerwów. Zapewne nie piszą również dlatego, że nie chcą być nazywania "pajacami", "głupcami" i "ignorantami", tylko dlatego, że ośmielają się pisać o czymś innym niż wszechwielebny KNX. 

Każdy system, który nie jest KNX'em jest od razu nazywany "chińszczyzną", "tandetą" itp. Jaką więc dyskusję masz na myśli, skoro przez jednego osobnika nie można w normalny sposób rozmawiać o czymkolwiek innym niż KNX?

KNX jest bardzo drogi. Niewielu w Polsce niego stać. Ludzie zapewne chętnie pogadaliby o innych tańszych alternatywach, ale tutaj zwyczajnie się nie da.

----------


## stkop

> Ale OK,  dorobię gwiazdki.
> .


Jeśli chodzi o ścisłość to zrób gwiazdki od Anfakable w dół. Wychodzi na to, że masz co najwyżej  mgliste pojęcie na temat działalności tych firm.  Powodzenia.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jeśli chodzi o ścisłość to zrób gwiazdki od Anfakable w dół.


Do którego miejsca?




> Wychodzi na to, że masz co najwyżej  mgliste pojęcie na temat działalności tych firm.  Powodzenia.


A po co mam się zdobywać pojęcie na temat tych firm, skoro wszystkie robią to samo o takich samych możliwościach tylko z z innymi napisami i obudowami?
Praktycznie  żaden nie potrafi integrować się z systemami alarmowymi, nawet z satelem, jeśli już to tylko z integrą.
 ŻADEN nie ma czujek obecności z prawdziwego zdarzenia.
Każdy jest kompatybilny praktycznie tylko ze sobą.
Większość przestanie istnieć w ciągu 5 lat.

Źródłem informacji o tych firmach jest twoja strona o inteligentnych domach, więc o co chodzi? Skoro ty znawca wszystkich polskich systemów umieszczasz na blogu o ID te firmy, to założyłem, że wiesz o czym piszesz, a teraz się okazuje że to moja wina.

----------


## Sturmer

> Ale przecież to FAKT, że NIE ZAPŁACIŁBYŚ mi 200 zł + 23% VAT z powodu, że cię nie stać, a nie z powodu: bo nie. 
> Zresztą ta opłata świetnie zniechęca podobnych mądralińskich jak ty i jest to jeden z powodów dla których została wprowadzona.


Za toi toia na budowie płacę więcej niż ta twoja zaporowa cena.  Może zapisz się na jakiś kurs PR, savoir vivre`u, pójdź do kościoła, spowiedzi, w ogóle wyjdź z wirtualnego świata i najlepiej zniknij z tego forum a gwarantuję, że wszyscy instalatorzy knx`a będą ci bardzo wdzięczni.Do samego systemu nic nie mam, ale mierzisz mnie jako osobnik i nie daj Boże instalator.  Ładowanie do standardowego polskiego domu systemu knx jest ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione ale dendrytus wie lepiej.

----------


## dendrytus

> Za toi toia na budowie płacę więcej niż ta twoja zaporowa cena.


Ponieważ masz pompę ciepła Panasonica, to powinien cię zainteresować moduł PA-AW-KNX-1i służy do PEŁEN I DWUKIERUNKOWEJ komunikacji miedzy pompą a systemem inteligentnego domu.




> Ładowanie do standardowego polskiego  domu systemu knx jest ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione ale dendrytus wie  lepiej.


Instalacja KNX jest tak samo ekonomicznie uzasadniona jak instalacja pompy ciepła panasonica.

----------


## Marian_D

> Ponieważ masz pompę ciepła Panasonica, to powinien cię zainteresować moduł PA-AW-KNX-1i służy do PEŁEN I DWUKIERUNKOWEJ komunikacji miedzy pompą a systemem inteligentnego domu.


I znowu wciskasz tego swojego KNX'a.

Z katalogu Panasonic Aquaarea: "Kompatybilność: integracja z*systemami KNX, Zig Bee i*Modbus umożliwia pełny 
dwukierunkowy monitoring i*sterowanie wszystkimi parametrami roboczymi".

Jednym słowem do dwukierunkowej transmisji z pompą ciepła Panasonic można wykorzystać również modbus - a na rynku sporo systemów IB ma możliwość komunikacji modbus. 

Więc po co przepłacać za KNX jeśli wiele innych, tańszych systemów to potrafi to samo?  :smile:

----------


## Marian_D

Edit: Nie ten wątek  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Jednym słowem do dwukierunkowej transmisji z pompą ciepła Panasonic można wykorzystać również modbus - a na rynku sporo systemów IB ma możliwość komunikacji modbus.


Tak, a które?

----------


## stkop

Wsparcie dla protokołu Modbus, wśród polskich producentów mają rozwiązania firm [nie sądzę abym tak na piechotę wymienił wszystkie]:

Ceuron [radiowy  :smile:  ]
Ampio
DomatiQ [również integracja z KNX]
Domiq [tutaj to specyficzna oferta... specjalizują się w tunnigu funkcjonalnym Satela czy LCN.. trzeba się wgryźć w ofertę]
Domito
Homatic [z tego co mi się wydaje głównie systemy dla hoteli]
IHMS [tutaj bardziej jako producent urządzeń Modbus, który za pośrednictwem Wago integruje również KNX i kilka innych protokołów itp.]
Sterbox [czyli sterowniki automatyki domowej]
Vision BMS [Również KNX i "kilka" innych]
Na pewno jest jeszcze drugie tyle [tylko polskich] producentów urządzeń I/O i innych wyspecjalizowanych sterowników via Modbus.  

Systemów, które wspierają KNX też kilku by się jeszcze znalazło... Hemms chyba jest wart wspomnienia.

To tak na szybko... Swoją drogą nie mam pojęcia jak to jest że przy tym "wspaniałym" KNX jak grzyby po deszczu rośnie konkurencja... Tylko w naszym kraju tak obrodziło? Chyba nie... sądzę, że po prostu z jakiś powodów producenci urządzeń KNX pozostawiają konkurencji spore pole manewru i nie specjalnie się przejmują rynkiem detalicznym... a na poziomie B2B KNX faktycznie jest po prostu bardzo poważnym graczem od którego młoda konkurencja musi się uczyć... np. jeśli chodzi o jakość dokumentacji, czy wyspecjalizowane odmiany sterowników...  

BTW: Marian_D: Orientujesz się jaka jest różnica cenowa w tej pompie Panasonica między bramką KNX a Modbus? Czy cena ta sama?

----------


## dendrytus

> BTW: Marian_D: Orientujesz się jaka jest różnica cenowa w tej pompie Panasonica między bramką KNX a Modbus? Czy cena ta sama?


A skąd on miałby to wiedzieć?
Obie ceny są identyczne.
 Różnica jest w kosztach integracji. Integracja w KNX będzie tańsza, bo nie wymaga "wgryzania się", gdyż bramkę prgramuje się dokładnie tak samo jak każde inne urządzenie KNX, przy pomocy ETS-a, nawet w wersji DEMO czyli DARMOWEGO

W przypadku wymienionych przez ciebie systemów albo trzeba znaleźć kogoś, kto zna się na modbusie, ja tak robiłem i robię lub samemu się "wgryzać".
Oczywiście w przypadku problemów ustalenie przyczyny w KNX będzie banalnie proste, w przypadku "hybryd" będą kłopoty.

----------


## Marian_D

> A skąd on miałby to wiedzieć?


Ale ja przynajmniej się do tego przyznaję, zamiast cisnąć kity jak Ty. Jak widzisz, jest sporo systemów, które można zintegrować z pompą Panasonica. Jeśli to samo da się zrobić dużo taniej, to po co przepłacać za mega drogiego KNX'a, na którego nie stać zadnego z nas, biedaków na tym forum?

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale ja przynajmniej się do tego przyznaję, zamiast cisnąć kity jak Ty.


Jedyne co potrafisz to pisać bzdury, wymyślać bajki i tworzyć brednie.
Nawet nie przeczytałeś manula do [email protected], bo gdybyś przeczytał to wiedziałbyś, że obsługuje następujące języki
»  German 
»  Danish 
»  English 
»  Spanish 
»  Finnish 
»  French 
»  Italian 
»  Norwegian 
»  Dutch 
*»  Polish* 
»  Portuguese 
»  Russian 
»  Swedish 
»  Chinese 

Info ze str. 18.

I tyle twojej wiedzy panie ekspert inaczej. Wystarczyła prosta sztuczka z mojej strony.

----------


## Sztywniak

Spróbuje jeszcze raz przerwać ten Offtop.  :wink: 
W ostatnim czasie (głownie we Francji) nastąpił prawdziwy wysyp tanich systemów ID.
Taka mała lista, tych w mojej subiektywnej ocenie najciekawszych, może komuś się przyda.

ZIPATO (KNX, EnOcean, Z-wave, Zigbee, 433)
Zodianet ((Z-wave Plus, EnOcean, 433), posiada również wersję serwera na Androida co daje dużą skalowalność chmury obliczeniowej.
Wink (Bluetooth, Wi-Fi, ZigBee, Z-Wave, Lutron ClearConnect) kosztuje tylko 50 $

na targach w Warszawie spędziłem trochę czasu na stanowisku firmy Grenton , której system bardzo mi się spodobał. (RS485, Z-wave, Bluetooth)

----------


## Marian_D

> Nawet nie przeczytałeś manula do [email protected], bo gdybyś przeczytał to wiedziałbyś, że obsługuje następujące języki



??? 

A czy w ogóle rozmawialiśmy jakie języki obsługuje??? Oj dendrytus, Ty to naprawdę żyjesz w swoim świecie  :big grin:

----------


## WiesiekM

Rany boskie, sam jazgot instalatorów. Jedynie czego się dowiedziałem to chyba całkiem przypadkiem od stkopa jakie są jeszcze systemy na polskim rynku. O niektórych wiedziałem bo trochę ostatnio się interesuję z racji budowy, części nie znam. Stkop które systemy które wymieniłeś to systemy przewodowe rozproszone, bo na niektórych stronach internetowych ciężko się dowiedzieć?

----------


## stkop

> ...które systemy które wymieniłeś to systemy przewodowe rozproszone, bo na niektórych stronach internetowych ciężko się dowiedzieć?


Z tych co akurat tutaj wymienilem to tylko Domatiq i AMPIO. 

I to jest wlasnie tak... jedni twerdza ze to wszystko prawie takie same systemy... a ja widze same zasadnicze roznice... jak by nie patrzec... jedyny polski rozproszony system przewodowy ktory dodatkowo wspiera rozne protokoly otwarte to prawie nikomu nieznany Domatiq [EDIT:Jeszcze AMPIO z pod Szczecina ma taką charakterystykę]. Systemów rozproszonych przewodowych jest jeszcze kilka... ale sa z tego co kojaze raczej zamkniete.

----------


## WiesiekM

Z tego co ja sam osobiście zdążyłem się zorientować to z rozproszonych systemów dostępnych na rynku to Nexwell FOX  http://www.nexwell.eu/fox, Ampio o którym wspomniałeś www.ampiosystem.pl (z nimi jestem umówiony na przyszły tydzień), i chyba LCN z tego co wiem ale nie jestem pewien. Wszystkie  wyglądają na OK ale dopiero jak policzę wszystkie obwody na co ostatnio nie potrafię znaleźć czasu to zorientuję się jak wyglądają cenowo.

----------


## stkop

Zgadza się... Ampio również  :smile:  [muszę zmienić poprzedni post  :smile: ]

Na pewno Ampio, FOX i LCN [niemiecki]. Z polskich to jeszcze Ceuron [ale to radio + modbus], IUVO, Hapcan [nie jestem pewien czy wszystkie rozproszone wymieniłem].

----------


## El*ontro

Pod względem stabilności działania na pewno mogę polecić LCN. Tylko trzeba trochę pokombinować, żeby cena wyszła korzystnie.

----------


## WiesiekM

Przeglądałem ten Ceuron - odpada, za dużo złego naczytałem się na bezprzewodówkę a nie widzę tam innego rozwiązania na ich stronie. IUVO w zasadzie ma tylko 3 moduły i żadnego panela więc chyba też odpada. Tego Hapcana się trochę boję, widzę że trzeba samemu moduły składać. W sumie to robota instalatora ale chyba nie zaryzykuję. Więc dalej zostaje na celowniku Ampio (mam zobaczyć prawie gotową instalację w przyszłym tygodniu), Fox, no i doszedł LCN którego nie znałem. Inwestycja generalnie będzie obok Gliwic. Co do jeszcze tego KNX-a to mam pytanie do dendrytusa lub kogoś kto mocno siedzi w temacie. Nie proszę o szczegółową wycenę, ale w granicach jakich pieniędzy trzeba się liczyć z instalacją na dom niecałe 200 m? Chodzi o cały komplet czyli od rozdzielni, po system alarmowy, automatykę, instalację elektryczną po zainstalowanie lamp i wyłączników. Nie licząc oczywiście kosztów samych lamp, taśm LED i wyłączników. Projekt wnętrza mam w końcu odebrać do końca tygodnia ale wstępnie już wiem ile jakich obwodów będę miał w domu.

rolety parter - 9
rolety piętro - 6
rolety okna dachowe - 4 (być może wewnętrzne żaluzje elektryczne jeśli to coś zmienia w sterowaniu)
brama garażowa - 1
oświetlenie parter - 14 obwodów
oświetlenie piętro - 13 obwodów
oświetlenie podwórko - 8 obwodów (mniej więcej łącznie z oświetleniem tarasowym)
obwody oświetleniowe mają być włącz / wyłącz, parę regulowanych (może z 6 do  :cool: 
oświetlenie LED gzyms - 6 obwodów wielokolorowych
czujki ruchu - ilość pomieszczeń 16
ogrzewanie podłogówka 13 pomieszczeń / garaż grzejnik / klatka wcale / kotłownia wcale 
ilość włączników ściennych - jeszcze nie wiem ale myślę że nie więcej niż 20 podwójnych
panel wielopolowy (salon i sypialnia)
klawiatura alarmowa wiatrołap i sypialnia (jeszcze się gdzieś daje?)
ekran dotykowy wbudowany w ścianę (tego jeszcze nie wiem - kwestia ceny) jak już to tylko salon.
czujniki zalania w dwóch łazienkach
czujniki otwarcia okien (jeśli są potrzebne) to tyle co rolet + 2 drzwi i brama garaż
inne czujniki - jeszcze nie wiem, ale z urządzeń które by tego może wymagały to chyba jedynie kominek w salonie (czujnik dymu)
pompa ciepła - jeszcze nie wiem jaka, (gadam z Exothermem) ale jeśli jest jakiś sens to chciałbym ją zintegrować z inteligentnym domem
stacja pogodowa
oczywiście możliwość sterowania zdalnego z komputera, tabletu i telefonu

----------


## WiesiekM

El*ontro a ten LCN to cenowo jak się ma do konkurencji? Pewnie sobie w najbliższym czasie do nich zadzwonię ale dobrze wiedzieć już od kogoś kto miał z nim cokolwiek wspólnego

----------


## Marian_D

> a ten LCN to cenowo jak się ma do konkurencji?


Mój znajomy ma go zainstalowanego i zastanawiał się nad zmianą na coś innego. Zapoznałem się jak wybierałem system dla siebie. LCN jest drogi i zamknięty. Twierdzi, że żeby zmienić cokolwiek musi wołać instalatora. Cokolwiek, czyli również rzeczy bardzo podstawowe, takie jak np. sceny.

Tak w ogóle nie wybrałbym systemu, w którym do zmiany czegokolwiek musiałbym wzywać instalatora. Potem zepsuje Ci się jakiś moduł i zamiast wymienić go przy pomocy zwykłego elektryka, to musisz wzywać instalatora. A ten akurat może być na urlopie, drugi co go zastępuje ma masę roboty a Ty będziesz przez tydzień wkurzał się że nie masz światła w piwnicy czy co gorsza, ogrzewanie w salonie nie działa.

Gdy mi padł pilot od alarmu, to okazało się że instalator założył hasło. Potem przez tydzień do mnie jeździł bo ciągle mu coś wypadało. Przed instalacją każdy będzie Ci obiecywał że tak nie będzie i będą w 24h, ale nie daj się zwieść - przed zakupem każdy sprzedawca obiecuje gruszki na wierzbie. Ja tam wolę mieć dostęp do wszystkiego.

Oczywiście zaraz sprzedawcy systemów zaczną wrzeszczeć żem idiota i się nie znam. To normalne, w końcu takie gadanie odbiera im kasę, którą mogą zarobić.

----------


## inż.maliniak

> ...Nie proszę o szczegółową wycenę, ale w granicach jakich pieniędzy trzeba się liczyć z instalacją na dom niecałe 200 m? Chodzi o cały komplet czyli od rozdzielni, po system alarmowy, automatykę, instalację elektryczną po zainstalowanie lamp i wyłączników. ...


...jak zbierzesz jakieś orientacyjne wyceny to wrzuć chętnie również się z nimi zapoznam  :smile:  na tej stronce jest orientacyjna wycena LCN

----------


## El*ontro

Główną zaletą LCN miał być sposób układania instalacji niewiele różniący się od zwykłego okablowania. Jednak żeby osiągnąć niższą cenę trzeba trochę inaczej zaplanować instalację - więcej modułów musi być w rozdzielnicy. Generalnie LCN starał się być tańszy od KNX, ale to zależy od zastosowanych urządzeń. Nie porównywałem nigdy instalacji LCN z innymi, bo nie miałem takiej potrzeby.

LCN jest faktycznie systemem zamkniętym, ale dokładnie tak samo, jak inne systemy tworzone przez jednego producenta.

@Marian_D

Przy pomocy zwykłego elektryka możesz wymienić zwykły przycisk włączający światło. Do wymiany modułu sterującego i zaprogramowania zawsze będzie potrzebna większa wiedza. Czy będzie to Twoja wiedza, czy integratora, to już inna sprawa.
A im większy poziom zaawansowania instalacji, tym więcej wiedzy potrzeba. Ja nie twierdzę, że użytkownik sam powinien programować instalacji. Tylko musi mieć świadomość, że wymaga to konkretnych umiejętności. I jak już uzna, że wszystko zrobi sam, bo na forum przeczytał, że nie powinien korzystać z usług integratorów, to niech nie narzeka, że automatyka domowa jest bez sensu i  nie działa.

----------


## _Krzychu_

> Z tego co ja sam osobiście zdążyłem się zorientować to z rozproszonych systemów dostępnych na rynku to Nexwell FOX  http://www.nexwell.eu/fox, Ampio o którym wspomniałeś www.ampiosystem.pl (z nimi jestem umówiony na przyszły tydzień), i chyba LCN z tego co wiem ale nie jestem pewien. Wszystkie  wyglądają na OK ale dopiero jak policzę wszystkie obwody na co ostatnio nie potrafię znaleźć czasu to zorientuję się jak wyglądają cenowo.


Zobacz jeszcze na ten system www.grenton.com - jak byłem na targach w Warszawie to bardzo mnie zaciekawił. Niestety podczas targów był to mój pierwszy kontakt z tym systemem i na razie nic więcej na jego temat nie mogę powiedzieć, ale z rozmowy z przedstawicielami firmy dowiedziałem się, że nie jest to całkiem nowa firma - produkują też elektronike pod innymi markami.
W przyszłym tygodniu mam szkolenie w Nowym Sączy i przy okazji zahaczam o Kraków - umówiłem się z Panami z Grentona na oglądanie ich instalacji, w oparciu o którą podobno od dwóch lat działa cała kamienica. Wybieram się też do nich na szkolenie (ma być na początku roku w Warszawie, ale nie podali jeszcze terminu) - będę mógł wtedy coś więcej powiedzieć o tym systemie.

----------


## Marian_D

> LCN jest faktycznie systemem zamkniętym, ale dokładnie tak samo, jak inne systemy tworzone przez jednego producenta.


No niby tak, ale w tej cenie wybrałbym KNXa właśnie ze względu na to, że instalatorów jest zdecydowanie więcej. Z drugiej jednak strony koszty też są dla mnie istotne, więc jeśli system za pół tej ceny co LCN może zrobić podobną rzecz, to LCN nie ma dla mnie osobiście żadnych zalet - jest drogi jak KNX i zamknięty jak tanie systemy.





> Do wymiany modułu sterującego i zaprogramowania zawsze będzie potrzebna większa wiedza.


Wszystko zależy od tego, jaki poziom wiedzy jest potrzebny. W KNX wymiana modułu rzeczywiście wymaga sporej wiedzy. Ale już np. w znienawidzonym przez instlatorów "systemie na F" nie. Więc ideałem byłby system kablowy, w którym konfiguracja i dodawanie modułów jest proste jak w systemie na F.

----------


## homelogic

LCN do domu to jakiś poroniony pomysł, to jest system na biurowce. Jak zobaczyłem ceny, asortyment i sposób konfiguracji to się za głowę chwyciłem.

----------


## El*ontro

> Wszystko zależy od tego, jaki poziom wiedzy jest potrzebny. W KNX wymiana modułu rzeczywiście wymaga sporej wiedzy. Ale już np. w znienawidzonym przez instlatorów "systemie na F" nie. Więc ideałem byłby system kablowy, w którym konfiguracja i dodawanie modułów jest proste jak w systemie na F.


Proponowałbym porównać możliwości. Zwykłe włączanie światła na pewno można łatwo zrobić na systemie bezprzewodowym. Ale już coś bardziej zaawansowanego wymaga kombinacji i wcale nie musi być proste dla każdego.

----------


## El*ontro

> LCN do domu to jakiś poroniony pomysł, to jest system na biurowce. Jak zobaczyłem ceny, asortyment i sposób konfiguracji to się za głowę chwyciłem.


Sposób konfiguracji nie jest wcale taki zły. Okablowanie pod LCN robi się bardzo prosto. Tyko trudniej sobie poradzić z montażem modułów w puszkach. W domach też się to sprawdza.

Faktycznie problemem są ceny. Wynika to chyba z tego, że kiedy LCN wchodził na rynek, KNX był kosmicznie drogi. A teraz, żeby osiągnąć atrakcyjną cenę trzeba kombinować z okablowaniem tracąc część zalet LCN-a.

----------


## homelogic

> Więc ideałem byłby system kablowy, w którym konfiguracja i dodawanie modułów jest proste jak w systemie na F.


Twój przypadek jest szczególny, bo masz puszczoną magistralę przez puszkę wraz z przewodem 230V. Montaż peski w puszce jest faktycznie prosty, ale przy standardowej intalacji ID rozbudowa wiąże się z modyfikacją w RE. I tutaj nie ma bata, musisz zawołać gościa. I gościu przy okazji rekonfiguruje co trzeba.

Jak się czujesz mocny w grzebaniu to w wątku obok jest własnie dyskutowany system którym powinienneś się zainteresować. Pestki i włączniki KNX będziesz w stanie skonfigurować na darmowej wersji ETS, resztę robisz na fajnej, darmowej apce. Możliwości w porównaniu do [email protected] - niebo a ziemia.

----------


## Wekto

> Tego Hapcana się trochę boję, widzę że trzeba samemu moduły składać. W sumie to robota instalatora ale chyba nie zaryzykuję.


Możesz kupić gotowe moduły a jeśli czujesz się na siłach i chcesz zaoszczędzić to możesz kupić same części albo zmontowany moduł ale bez obudowy.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Wszystko zależy od tego, jaki poziom wiedzy jest potrzebny. W KNX wymiana modułu rzeczywiście wymaga sporej wiedzy. Ale już np. w znienawidzonym przez instlatorów "systemie na F" nie. Więc ideałem byłby system kablowy, w którym konfiguracja i dodawanie modułów jest proste jak w systemie na F.


... się rozmarzyłem  :wink: 
Może właśnie dlatego ten Grenton tak mi się spodobał, bo fajny konfigurator , rozbudowane czytelne sceny i dodawanie urządzeń w pełni automatyczne bez zbędnej zabawy.

----------


## WiesiekM

Ale ten Grenton z tego co widzę to znowu systemem centralnym jest, a chcę uniknąć tego że awaria centrali unieruchamia mi logikę sterowania domem. Tak czy inaczej bardzo fajne panele mają.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Ale ten Grenton z tego co widzę to znowu systemem centralnym jest, a chcę uniknąć tego że awaria centrali unieruchamia mi logikę sterowania domem. Tak czy inaczej bardzo fajne panele mają.


Ja bym tej "wady" nie demonizował bo centralne zarządzanie ma bardzo dużo zalet. Ja u siebie mam dwie centralki, więc jak jedna pada to druga działa i problemu nie ma (sterownik Grentona kosztuje 900 brutto). Za to zarządzanie centralne daje mi niezłego powera, trudno dostępnego w systemach rozproszonych.

----------


## stkop

> .... a chcę uniknąć tego że awaria centrali unieruchamia mi logikę sterowania domem...


Systemy centralne jeśli są zmyślnie zbudowane to przynajmniej zapewniają, że elektryka typu klasyczne ręczne on/off działa niezależnie od jednostki centralnej... Jak jest w Grentonie nie wiem... z drugiej strony "silniki automatyki" w systemach centralnych zdecydowanie ułatwiają producentom i instalatorom implementację różnych wyrafinowanych/skomplikowanych zależności logicznych... po prostu system jako automatyka funkcjonuje w jednym konkretnym urządzeniu... a cała reszta bajzlu to po prostu "głupie" czujniki/elementy wykonawcze/peryferia. Taniej i efektywniej również z punktu widzenia użytkownika można udoskonalać/upgreatować oprogramowanie takiego silnika. Zastanawiam się tylko dlaczego producenci mając świadomość że jest to słabe ogniwo systemów centralnych nie proponują po prostu centralek z naturalnym i elektrycznie odseparowanym trybie DUAL. Czyli  jedno urządzenie centralne zapasowe, które raz na ruski rok się odpala do diagnostyki, aktualizacji, backapu... a  drugie do normalnej pracy, gdzie w razie W można je wysłać do serwisu, a korzystać z centralki zapasowej.

----------


## homelogic

> Ja bym tej "wady" nie demonizował bo centralne zarządzanie ma bardzo dużo zalet. Ja u siebie mam dwie centralki, więc jak jedna pada to druga działa i problemu nie ma (sterownik Grentona kosztuje 900 brutto). Za to zarządzanie centralne daje mi niezłego powera, trudno dostępnego w systemach rozproszonych.


Moment, na teraz jedyny tryb awaryjny w 99% systemów w których o tym pomyślano to spięcie na sztywno wejścia z wyjściem. Tak działają pestki podtynkowe w większości bezprzewodówek, tak działa KNX, tak działa np. nasz polski Deimic. Teoretycznie KNX może trochę więcej niż reszta, bo teoretycznie możesz na sztywno zaprogramować proste sceny grupowe lub nawet powrzucać hardwarowe bramki logiczne. Ale awaria centralki = awaria apek, większej logiki, paneli itp. To co ty tam masz w systemie na F to jakas dziwna mutacja robiąca niewiadomo co.

Centralnym systemem jest np. Loxone, gdzie nawet nie ma możliwości spięcia wejść/wyjść na wypadek awarii miniserwera. Tyle że to się nie wywala samo z siebie jak większość tanich systemów robionych gdzieś w garażu. Poza tym najczęściej pada zasilacz, co powala dużą część dowolnej instalacji schowanej w rozdzielicy. My robimy dwie sztuki na przemysłowym module redundancji i w ogóle najlepiej jak przepuszczamy sobie to wszystko przez bufor.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Moment, na teraz jedyny tryb awaryjny w 99% systemów w których o tym pomyślano to spięcie na sztywno wejścia z wyjściem. Tak działają pestki podtynkowe w większości bezprzewodówek, tak działa KNX, tak działa np. nasz polski Deimic. Teoretycznie KNX może trochę więcej niż reszta, bo teoretycznie możesz na sztywno zaprogramować proste sceny grupowe lub nawet powrzucać hardwarowe bramki logiczne. Ale awaria centralki = awaria apek, większej logiki, paneli itp. To co ty tam masz w systemie na F to jakas dziwna mutacja robiąca niewiadomo co.


nie pisałem o firmie F tylko o Grentonie ale skoro już zacząłeś "konfabulować"  :wink:  to centralki wymieniają się danymi na 2 poziomach :
1. Z-wave jako kontroler primary i secondary. Mogę odłączyć dowolną z prądu i wszystko nadal działa. To nie jest napisane przez F tylko normalna funkcja Z-wave.
2. Ethernet poprzez synchronizację konfiguracji i stanów po TCP. To napisało F i jestem pewien że działa bo tego bardzo intensywnie używam.
Dodatkowo można już przenosić sobie kontrolery pomiędzy centralami.

Czy Grenton ma jakies asocjacje to nie wiem. Wiem tylko że kontrolery wymieniają się danymi po ethernecie. To już trzeba spytać u źródła.




> Centralnym systemem jest np. Loxone, gdzie nawet nie ma możliwości spięcia wejść/wyjść na wypadek awarii miniserwera. Tyle że to się nie wywala samo z siebie jak większość tanich systemów robionych gdzieś w garażu. Poza tym najczęściej pada zasilacz, co powala dużą część dowolnej instalacji schowanej w rozdzielicy. My robimy dwie sztuki na przemysłowym module redundancji i w ogóle najlepiej jak przepuszczamy sobie to wszystko przez bufor.


Jesteś pewien że nie ma wymiany danych pomiędzy kontrolerami ??

----------


## stkop

...

----------


## stkop

> Moment, na teraz jedyny tryb awaryjny w 99% systemów w których o tym pomyślano to spięcie na sztywno wejścia z wyjściem. Tak działają pestki podtynkowe w większości bezprzewodówek, tak działa KNX, tak działa np. nasz polski Deimic.


 Na pewno jeszcze w centralnym Nexo Nexwella tak to jest rozwiązane. Jak w innych made in pl nie wiem.... ale zdecydowanie warto pytać o taki tryb.  W systemach centralnych to IMHO absolutne minimum vegetatywnych potrzeb użytkownika. Trzeba jeszcze zwrócić uwagę, że ewentualnej awarii może ulec nie tylko centrala, ale też magistrala... np. na zwarcie. Dlatego to co Pan z IUVO przedstawił na filmie to prawdopodobnie mistrzostwo świata, a na pewno POLSKI, pod tym względem... Gdzieś 16-17 minuta... 
http://inteldom.blogspot.com/2014/05...lucy.html#more

Na podanym fragmencie tego nie widać, ale polega to na tym, że każdy moduł ma jakby wejście i wyjście magistarli, prawdopodobnie z separacją galwaniczną. 

BTW. Trudno aby IUVO traktować jako kompletny system... bo sprzętowo to jest dość ubogie... ale ... zdaje się że dla IT magików jest to bardzo otwarta platforma I/O. Ale już nie pamiętam dokładnie na czym to polegało...

----------


## homelogic

> Na pewno jeszcze w centralnym Nexo Nexwella tak to jest rozwiązane. Jak w innych mada in pl nie wiem.... ale zdecydowanie warto pytać o taki tryb.  W systemach centralnych to IMHO absolutne minimum vegetatywnych potrzeb użytkownika. Trzeba jeszcze zwrócić uwagę, że ewentualnej awarii może ulec nie tylko centrala, ale też magistrala... np. na zwarcie. Dlatego to co Pan z IUVO przedstawił na filmie to mistrzostwo świata.


Awaria magistrali kładzie większość systemów, łącznie z KNXem.
Tyle że mówimy o naprawdę anegdotycznych i wyjątkowych przypadkach. Dobre systemy centralne są porównywalne z dobrymi PLCkami.




> Jesteś pewien że nie ma wymiany danych pomiędzy kontrolerami ??


Co do komunikacji między kontrolerami w Loxone to nie wiem, jeszcze mi żaden miniserwer nie padł a najstarszy zrobiłem ze dwa lata temu...

----------


## Sztywniak

> Awaria magistrali kładzie większość systemów, łącznie z KNXem.
> Tyle że mówimy o naprawdę anegdotycznych i wyjątkowych przypadkach. Dobre systemy centralne są porównywalne z dobrymi PLCkami.


wszystko da się położyć, bezprzewodówka mimo że w razie zakłóceń śmiga po różnych kanałach, też nie jest na to odporna, bo przy chińskiej szlifierce całe radio pada: gsm, wi-fi, ID. Na szczęście jak skończysz szlifować to łączność wraca.



> Co do komunikacji między kontrolerami w Loxone to nie wiem, jeszcze mi żaden miniserwer nie padł a najstarszy zrobiłem ze dwa lata temu...


Może za mało sprzedałeś żeby mieć na ten temat wiarygodne zdanie bo jak zwykle to zależy od skali.  Mnie też zadziwia wiele problemów użytkowników ID które u mnie nigdy nie wystąpiły a nawet bym się tak bzdurnych problemów nie spodziewał.

----------


## dendrytus

> Co do jeszcze tego KNX-a to mam pytanie do dendrytusa lub kogoś kto mocno siedzi w temacie. Nie proszę o szczegółową wycenę, ale w granicach jakich pieniędzy trzeba się liczyć z instalacją na dom niecałe 200 m? Chodzi o cały komplet czyli od rozdzielni, po system alarmowy, automatykę, instalację elektryczną po zainstalowanie lamp i wyłączników.


Nie mam pojęcia. Ja instaluję głównie w Warszawie lub za pieniądze jak w Warszawie.
 Po drugie każdy chce coś innego. Jeden chce moduły Giry, a drugi MDT.

Ja przyjąłem prostą zasadę jak coś jest na 12V z "alarmówki", to podpinam pod alarm chyba, że lepszy efekt osiągnę podpinając pod KNX-a.
Do "alarmówki" musisz doliczyć koszt bramki KNX i oprogramowania jej.

Cena za "punkt", cokolwiek on znaczy, w samej tylko Warszawie waha się od 14 zł, bez materiału przy budowie bloków, po 80 zł z materiałem w domkach. Plus 10 zł jeśli, to elektryk osadzą puszkę w ścianie.

Rozdzielnia i zugi będzie dla każdego systemu praktycznie identyczna, koszty montażu również.

----------


## Marian_D

> wszystko da się położyć, bezprzewodówka mimo że w razie zakłóceń śmiga po różnych kanałach, też nie jest na to odporna, bo przy chińskiej szlifierce całe radio pada: gsm, wi-fi, ID. Na szczęście jak skończysz szlifować to łączność wraca.


Przy chińskiej szlifierce to i komputer stacjonarny może się zawiesić  :smile:

----------


## seweryngetka

> F&Home [F&F] widziałem na targach. Bardzo prymitywne funkcje programowe.
> 
> Na magistrali CAN jest jeszcze:
> 
> Automatyka Control - System automatyki AMPIO iDOM
> Police ampio.pl/ampio_idom
> 
> 
> Nie jestem pewien ale chyba w systemie rozproszonym (tak jak FOX Nexwell czy KNX) funkcjonują jeszcze:
> ...



Dokładnie system Ampio (http://ampio.pl/ampio_idom), jest rozproszony, mają na stronie dokumentację urządzeń w dziel Dokumentacje:
http://ampio.pl/ampio_idom/index.php/main/dokumentacja.
Są tam też schematy przykładowych połączeń, np: http://ampio.pl/ampio_idom/index.php...hemat_iDom.pdf
System jest rozproszony, każde urządzenie posiada pamięć oprogramowania, sieć opiera się na magistrali CAN.
Mają też fajne panele dotykowe. Więcej zdjęć jest na facebooku
https://www.facebook.com/ampioidom
http://ampio.pl/ampio_idom

----------


## Wekto

Nie łatwiej było napisać, że na naszej stronie jest to i to i to.... ?
 Choć to reklama to przynajmniej nienachalna bo nie zaczyna się "mam system XX i jestem bardzo zawodolony/a. Wszystko znajdziesz na...."

----------


## seweryngetka

Akurat to że mam system Ampio jest faktem. Zainstalowałem go w domu, domku na wsi i jestem z niego zadowolony. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sztywniak

najważniejsze, że jesteś zadowolony. To jest 99% sukcesu.

----------


## piotrp1

> Akurat to że mam system Ampio jest faktem. Zainstalowałem go w domu, domku na wsi i jestem z niego zadowolony. Pozdrawiam


Najlepsza prezentacja to oświetlenie podjazdu:
http://ampio.pl/ampio_idom/index.php...ty_zdj_Podjazd
To raczej powinno być w zakładce jak nie wykonywać, albo największa fucha ....

----------


## Marian_D

> Najlepsza prezentacja to oświetlenie podjazdu:


Pomijając wszystko inne, to fajnie to wygląda, tylko... po co komuś coś takiego???  :smile:

----------


## Marian_D

> Dokładnie system (...)


Ten post śmierdzi tanią i nieudolną reklamą. Zarejestrowałeś się wczoraj i pierwszy post to od razu pełny opis produktu konkretnego producenta. Przerabialiśmy to wielokrotnie. Firma, która stosuje tak nieudolne praktyki marketingowe raczej szybko zniknie z rynku.

----------


## gentoonx

> Najlepsza prezentacja to oświetlenie podjazdu:
> http://ampio.pl/ampio_idom/index.php...ty_zdj_Podjazd
> To raczej powinno być w zakładce jak nie wykonywać, albo największa fucha ....


jak bocian będzie chciał na tym podjeździe wylądować to się wypierd...  :wink: , na drugim filmie wyraźnie widać, że samochód boi się tych zapalających się lampek  :big lol:

----------


## piotrp1

> A co tam jest tak bardzo nie tak? Przecież to wszystko kwestia konfiguracji.


Jak sam widzisz dojazd do garażu to pewnie jakieś lekko 30m, a te lampki (po 30 zł/szt) ustawione są powiedzmy co 80 cm i jest ich 8szt.   Więc czemu to ma służyć ? Skoro ma to oświetlać podjazd to ma to być od bramy do garażu, ale nie lampki co 80 cm. Ciekawe jeszcze jakie tam zastosowano przewody i jak zostały wykonane mocowania (fundament) dla tych lampek. Jak dla mnie taka prezentacja to porażka dla firmy.

----------


## WiesiekM

Ja na razie czekam na wycenę LCN, NEXWELL i AMPIO. NEXWELL FOX odpadł bo pomimo że rozproszony, ma niewielkie możliwości i brak integracji chociażby z systemem alarmowym. W sumie mogłem to przeczytać wcześniej na ich stronie, ale Panowie robią mi wycenę na NEXWELL NEXO. LCN się odezwali ale jeszcze nie dostałem wyceny. Jutro mam spotkanie z firmą instalacyjną AMPIO w prawie wykończonym budynku. W sumie to jest chyba jedyny wolny dzień jaki wygospodarowałem przez ostatni miesiąc więc mam nadzieję że warto.

----------


## kasprzyk

> jak bocian będzie chciał na tym podjeździe wylądować to się wypierd... , na drugim filmie wyraźnie widać, że samochód boi się tych zapalających się lampek


 :smile: 

Nie pokazali czy jak będzie wyjeżdżał, to zapalą się w odwrotnej kolejności, żeby się kierowcy kierunek jazdy  nie popierdylił  :smile: 

Lampki raczej prowizorycznie postawione dla bajeru, bo sens takiego oświetlenia - żaden.

----------


## WiesiekM

Wrażenia po wizycie w domu z automatyką Ampio bardzo pozytywne. Szczególnie spodobały mi się panele i ich żarówki cyfrowe. Żarówki głównie z tego powodu że świecą jaśniej niż normalne marketowe. Przynajmniej miałem takie wrażenie. Nie widziałem niestety jeszcze ekranu dotykowego w ścianie bo to mieli jeszcze nieskończone. Generalnie mam wrażenie że firma instalacyjna z którą się spotkałem bardziej dba o stronę internetową niż sam producent systemu www.ampiosystem.pl  Przez 15 minut które tam spędziłem nie spodobało mi się jedynie że zamiast jednej dużej rozdzielni zastosowali dwie mniejsze plus trzecią na system antenowy i podgląd wizyjny z nagrywaniem, i czwartą najmniejszą na system alarmowy. I niestety tak samo jak z pozostałych firm od prawie dwóch tygodni nie potrafię się doczekać wyceny. Jedynie NEXWELL jak na razie przysłał mi wycenę ale samych modułów automatyki. Na resztę czekam na firmę instalacyjną której to przekazali. I jeszcze pytanie do fachowców. W systemach automatyki przewodowej do komunikacji stosuje się głównie skrętkę komputerową czy są jakieś dedykowane kable? Pytam bo jak mi firma z powodu oszczędności położy tańszy kabel to potem go już nie zmienię. I jeszcze jedno pytanie, sorry że tak męczę  :wink:   Oni tam mieli drzwi wejściowe z elektrozamkiem. Nie jest to niebezpieczne dla bezpieczeństwa domowników? W sumie to elektronika do której można się w jakiś sposób włamać. I co w przypadku kiedy nie będzie prądu lub coś się popsuje? Nie ma tam zewnętrznej klamki tylko zamek szyfrowy. Zapomniałem ich o to zapytać, a tu zapewne zasięgnę bardziej obiektywnej opinii.

----------


## WiesiekM

Tych tandetnych lampek na ogrodzie nie było  :tongue:  bo w sumie jeszcze nic na ogrodzie nie było, ale zrobili to ze schodami. Tyle że na schodach tak tandetnie to nie wygląda, nawet niezłe ale już wiem co mi powie żona na taki gadżet  :smile:

----------


## mersedian

> Oni tam mieli drzwi wejściowe z elektrozamkiem. Nie jest to niebezpieczne dla bezpieczeństwa domowników? W sumie to elektronika do której można się w jakiś sposób włamać. I co w przypadku kiedy nie będzie prądu lub coś się popsuje? Nie ma tam zewnętrznej klamki tylko zamek szyfrowy. Zapomniałem ich o to zapytać, a tu zapewne zasięgnę bardziej obiektywnej opinii.


Jeśli to drzwi wejściowe to dużo ważniejszy od sterowania będzie sam zamek, czyli to co będzie ryglować drzwi. Na rynku jest dużo rozwiązań określanych jako zamek elektryczny lub elektromotoryczny. Ciekawy i stosunkowo niedrogi będzie np. taki produkt: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eooZp3l5DQ.
Można tym sterować autonomicznie (na jeden z kilku sposobów) lub podpiąć się z sygnałem otwarcia bezpośrednio z systemu automatyki.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Oni tam mieli drzwi wejściowe z elektrozamkiem. Nie jest to niebezpieczne dla bezpieczeństwa domowników? W sumie to elektronika do której można się w jakiś sposób włamać. I co w przypadku kiedy nie będzie prądu lub coś się popsuje? Nie ma tam zewnętrznej klamki tylko zamek szyfrowy. Zapomniałem ich o to zapytać, a tu zapewne zasięgnę bardziej obiektywnej opinii.


jeśli masz drzwi z pochwytem zamiast klamki, to rozwiązanie jest bardzo dobre. Nie musisz się martwić o to że wyszedłeś bez kluczy i Ci się drzwi zatrzasnęły.
Wbijasz kod i otwarte. Jak wyjeżdżasz lub na noc, zamykasz je na zasuwy(kluczem, pokrętłem itd.), jednak na samym elektrozamku bym domu zamkniętego nie zostawił i pewnie w domu, który oglądałeś będzie właśnie taka procedura dokładniejszego zamykania na zasuwy.

----------


## Marian_D

> Akurat to że mam system Ampio jest faktem. Zainstalowałem go w domu, domku na wsi i jestem z niego zadowolony. Pozdrawiam


Przyjrzyjmy się faktom: Rejestrujesz się na forum murator i WSZYSTKIE Twoje posty to wychwalanie jednego systemu - jestem przekonany, że jesteś przedstawicielem producenta. Jako przedstawiciel producenta to nie dziwne, że zainstalowałeś system  :smile:

----------


## WiesiekM

Hej. Powracam do pytania bo nikt mi nie odpowiedział. Czy skrętka którą widziałem w domu z instalacją Ampio jest dobrym pomysłem na magistralę? Czytałem gdzieś że są do tego specjalne kable magistralne które są znacznie droższe od skrętki. Wolałbym o tym wiedzieć zanim firma mi położy w domu coś czego nie będzie można po zatynkowaniu wymienić. 

Ech... ciężko w tym kraju doprosić się jest o wycenę. Po czterech tygodniach wycenę dostałem jedynie od firmy która instaluje Nexwell i od firmy która instaluje Ampio, i to jeszcze wyceny niekompletne bo nie wycenili mi konkretnie kabli tylko w przybliżeniu. Ale to już olewam, widocznie tak już musi być. Dwie pozostałe firmy zapytały tylko o projekt domu dwa tygodnie temu i cisza  :wink:

----------


## kasprzyk

> Hej. Powracam do pytania bo nikt mi nie odpowiedział. Czy skrętka którą widziałem w domu z instalacją Ampio jest dobrym pomysłem na magistralę?


Jaka skrętka i na jaką magistralę ? Np. przy Nexwellu stosuję EiB/KNX; 2x2x0,8mm; drut; Cu; (zielony) 



> Ech... ciężko w tym kraju doprosić się jest o wycenę. Po czterech tygodniach wycenę dostałem jedynie od firmy która instaluje Nexwell i od firmy która instaluje Ampio, i to jeszcze wyceny niekompletne bo nie wycenili mi konkretnie kabli tylko w przybliżeniu. Ale to już olewam, widocznie tak już musi być. Dwie pozostałe firmy zapytały tylko o projekt domu dwa tygodnie temu i cisza


Co masz na myśli - nie wycenili konkretnie kabli ? W zasadzie prawidłowo wykonany projekt (nikt nie zrobi go za darmo) powinien posiadać wszystkie obmiary włącznie z ilością obwodów, ich trasą, długościami - podstawienie ceny za metr to nie problem...

----------


## WiesiekM

Rozumiem że każda magistrala jest inna? Ja mówię konkretnie o magistrali Ampio bo taki dom akurat byłem zobaczyć i była tam zwykła, znana wszystkim skrętka komputerowa. Niby najlepszej jakości ale jednak skrętka a nie żaden kabel magistralny więc pytam czy tak może być.  Co do wyceny to posłałem wszystkim od których chciałem wycenę projekt budynku oraz ilości i rodzaje obwodów do wyceny. Chciałem żeby mi wycenili na razie "na sucho" całkowite koszta bo nie mam czasu się ze wszystkimi spotykać. Jak już coś wybiorę to wiadomo że będziemy to korygować bo jeszcze nie mam dokończonego projektu wnętrz.

----------


## WiesiekM

Sorry, to nie magistrala Ampio tylko CAN. Teraz przeczytałem  :smile:

----------


## homiq

> Hej. Powracam do pytania bo nikt mi nie odpowiedział. Czy skrętka którą widziałem w domu z instalacją Ampio jest dobrym pomysłem na magistralę? Czytałem gdzieś że są do tego specjalne kable magistralne które są znacznie droższe od skrętki. Wolałbym o tym wiedzieć zanim firma mi położy w domu coś czego nie będzie można po zatynkowaniu wymienić. 
> 
> Ech... ciężko w tym kraju doprosić się jest o wycenę. Po czterech tygodniach wycenę dostałem jedynie od firmy która instaluje Nexwell i od firmy która instaluje Ampio, i to jeszcze wyceny niekompletne bo nie wycenili mi konkretnie kabli tylko w przybliżeniu. Ale to już olewam, widocznie tak już musi być. Dwie pozostałe firmy zapytały tylko o projekt domu dwa tygodnie temu i cisza


Zdecydowanie najlepsza jest topologia gwiazdy oparta na skrętce (wystarczy cat.5).
Do tego ten sam przewód do cz. alarmowych, kamer itd. . Dzięki temu zawsze można w przyszłości zmienić przeznaczenie przewodu przez odpowiednie skrosowanie w szafie.
Takie okablowanie będzie uniwersalne praktycznie dla każdego systemu.

Nasze rozwiązania działają na takim okablowaniu i na okablowaniu typowym KNX. Skrętki godne polecenia to Schrack i Bitner.
Odradzam tanią chińszczyznę.

----------


## stkop

> Zdecydowanie najlepsza jest topologia gwiazdy oparta na skrętce


To jest z teoretycznego punktu widzenia najgorsza topologia dla magistrali. Dopuszczalna, ale mogąca być przyczyną problemów w komunikacji zwłaszcza gdy się ją stosuje zbyt namiętnie i bezmyślnie.

----------


## homiq

> To jest z teoretycznego punktu widzenia najgorsza topologia dla magistrali. Dopuszczalna, ale mogąca być przyczyną problemów w komunikacji zwłaszcza gdy się ją stosuje zbyt namiętnie i bezmyślnie.


Z naszego praktycznego punktu nie ma z nią żadnych problemów.

----------


## SewerG

Typowe przewody do automatyki są znacznie droższe niż skrętka - to te które używają przy KNX. Jeśli chodzi o skrętkę, to też jest ona bardzo różnej jakości. Ważne by ważyła odpowiednio dużo i nie była za tania. To w pewnym sensie jakiś wyznacznik jakości. Tania skrętka, którą można kupić za 100zł 305m, ma niewiele miedzi, dobra skrętka musi kosztować około 1zł/mb. Jest to o tyle ważne, że na kiepskim przewodzi wystąpi spory spadek napięcia i jeśli system używa jej do zasilania magistralnego, to może być nieciekawie. poza tym skrętka jako medium do transmisji danych jest bardzo dobra. Dla tego została stworzona transmisja do 1Gbps o czymś świadczy. Można przez nią przepuścić praktycznie większość używanych w automatyce domowej komunikacji: CAN, RS485, RS422, RS232 i inne modyfikacje powyższych.

----------


## dendrytus

> Typowe przewody do automatyki są znacznie droższe niż skrętka - to te które używają przy KNX.


Naprawdę? Skrętka KNX kosztuje obecnie 1,60-2,00 za metr. Cena skrętki komputerowej którą ja kładę to 2,50-4 zł za metr.




> Dla tego została stworzona transmisja do 1Gbps o czymś świadczy. Można przez nią przepuścić praktycznie większość używanych w automatyce domowej komunikacji: CAN, RS485, RS422, RS232 i inne modyfikacje powyższych.


A po co ci transmisja 1Gbps przy automatyce domowej opartej na CAN, RS485, RS422, RS232.
To tak jakbyś założył koła z wyczynową felgą magnezową i oponą do 350 km/h do trabanta i twierdził, że coś to daje.

PS.
Nie wiele jest głupszych rzeczy w automatyce budynkowej od topologii gwiazdy(okablowanie sterujące) dla systemów magistralnych

----------


## WiesiekM

homiq czy Wasz system jest systemem rozproszonym? Nie potrafię znaleźć tej informacji na stronie.

----------


## homiq

> homiq czy Wasz system jest systemem rozproszonym? Nie potrafię znaleźć tej informacji na stronie.


To kwestia dość względna. Zasadniczo polecamy montaż wszystkich urządzeń w rozdzielnicy centralnej, natomiast elementy wykonawcze można również rozproszyć. Jeżeli chodzi o funkcjonalność to również część może działać autonomicznie w modułach (tryb awaryjny).

----------


## WiesiekM

Nie wiem czy to ja jako amator źle pojmuję kwestię struktury systemów rozproszonych, ale chcąc założyć sobie taką instalację trochę już na ten temat poczytałem i inaczej to zrozumiałem. Według mnie, a w zasadzie według tego czego się dowiedziałem czytając strony i fora branżowe system rozproszony to taki w którym każdy moduł posiada własną "inteligencję". Moduły wymieniają się wzajemnie informacjami i nie musi w tym uczestniczyć żaden komputer centralny, czyli jest to tak zwana inteligencja rozproszona. Parę dni temu dostałem wycenę pewnej firmy instalacyjnej. Pan przy okazji wyceny chciał opisać parę konkurencyjnych systemów na rynku i napisał że Fibaro którego wszyscy dobrze znają jest systemem rozproszonym. Uznałem że Pan nie do końca wie o czym pisze i zrezygnowałem z usług tej firmy. W sumie pewnie i tak bym zrezygnował bo dosyć mocno przebili w górę wycenę innej firmy której system bardziej mi się podoba ale to dolało oliwy do ognia. Co w końcu nazywa się inteligentnym systemem rozproszonym, to że moduły posiadają inteligencje same w sobie i same wykonują swoje zadania czy to że moduły są rozproszone po całym budynku?

----------


## WiesiekM

Na wikipedii KNX opisany jest właśnie tak jak myślę http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/KNX Swoją drogą będę chciał jeszcze żeby ktoś mi zrobił wstępną wycenę na KNX. Nie robiłem tego bo wszyscy piszą że wyjdzie najdrożej ale zauważyłem że dendrytus często przekonuje że tak nie jest. Na stronie producenta który na dzień dzisiejszy jest moim faworytem też kwestia rozproszenia systemu opisana jest podobnie jak KNX. Chyba że można to dwojako pojmować.

----------


## Sztywniak

@WiesiekM : miałeś fuksa że trafiłeś na kompetentną firmę a Ty Ich "zwolniłeś" hehe
Fibaro, a właściwie to Z-wave jest(może być) systemem rozproszonym.
Możesz powiązać każdy moduł z każdym w konfiguracjach jeden do jeden/ wiele do wielu czyli :
- czujnik po naruszeniu przełącza switch-a, ustawia dimmera (np na 50%), otwiera roletę (np na 50%)
- ustawienie jednego dimmera w salonie na 70% może powodować ustawienie innych dimmerów na taką samą wartość
- wykrycie zagrożenia na jakimkolwiek czujniku rozsyłane jest do innych modułów (tzw. ramka alarmowa), każdy moduł ma możliwość zdefiniowania jak ma się zachować po odebraniu ramki alarmowej danego typu. Osobno pożar/włamania itd.
- każdy moduł posiadający termostat może wysłać ramkę alarmową pożaru i zainicjować na innych modułach określone działania. 
Ustawienia i komunikacja ramek alarmowych jest  niezależna od ustawień powiązań modułów (tzw. assocjacji). Tego nie znajdziesz w innych systemach.
Każdy moduł Z-wave ma wbudowany mikrokontroler, który pozwala na autonomiczną pracę. 
Jak wyżej wykazałem są 2 drogi autonomicznej pracy modułów :
1. Wysyłanie określonych zadań do konkretnych modułów (włącz/wyłącz/ściemnij(określony %), otwórz/zamknij (określony %))
2. Reakcja na stany alarmowe rozsyłana do wszystkich modułów, osobno zdefiniowana reakcja po wykryciu :
- zalanie
- dym,CO,CO2
- włamanie
- temperatura
Moduły Fibaro są bardzo rozbudowane pod tym względem w stosunku do innych modułów Z-wave.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie wiem czy to ja jako amator źle pojmuję kwestię struktury systemów rozproszonych, ale chcąc założyć sobie taką instalację trochę już na ten temat poczytałem i inaczej to zrozumiałem. Według mnie, a w zasadzie według tego czego się dowiedziałem czytając strony i fora branżowe system rozproszony to taki w którym każdy moduł posiada własną "inteligencję". Moduły wymieniają się wzajemnie informacjami i nie musi w tym uczestniczyć żaden komputer centralny, czyli jest to tak zwana inteligencja rozproszona. .................
> Co w końcu nazywa się inteligentnym systemem rozproszonym, to że moduły posiadają inteligencje same w sobie i same wykonują swoje zadania czy to że moduły są rozproszone po całym budynku?



System rozproszony, to system w który KAŻDY element ma własny mikroprocesor i podejmuje działanie na podstawie zgromadzonych w nim danych. Dzięki temu system będzie działał niezależnie od awarii pozostałych elementów.

Mamy też sposób rozlokowania modułów w budynku czyli system  scentralizowany, gdy moduły znajdują się w jednym miejscu, rozproszony,  gdy moduły znajdują się w różnych miejscach i mieszany łączący oba te  sposoby.
Sposób rozlokowania modułów nie ma wpływy na to czy system  jest rozproszony czy scentralizowany, bo tym świadczy sposób miejsce  podejmowania decyzji o reakcji systemu na zdarzenie.
Tryb awaryjny, NIE JEST oznaką, że system jest rozproszony, co wielu speców od marketingu czyli od niczego, usiłuje wmówić klientom.
KNX nie posiada "trybu awaryjnego". W przypadku awarii jakiegoś modułu, pozostałe działają z pełną funkcjonalnością.

Jedynym przypadkiem kiedy KNX przestanie całkowicie działać jest awaria głównego zasilacza, ale przy awarii głównego zasilacza praktycznie ŻADEN system ID nie będzie działał.

W KNX są moduły z trybem awaryjnym, czyli będą działać w ograniczony sposób np. włącznik będzie opuszczał jedną roletę, ale już nie grupę rolet. Innym "trybem awaryjnym" jest ręczne załączanie przekaźników jak np. w tym module

----------


## WiesiekM

Moje pojmowanie systemu inteligencji rozproszonej jest zatem najbliższe temu które przedstawił dendrytus i takie właśnie chcę w domu. Sztywniak czy to Fibaro czy ten z-wave działa wobec tego tak że te moduły same analizują informacje bez potrzeby ingerencji centralki? W sensie czy potrafią np. przeanalizować nieobecność domowników i wygasić światło w całym domu jeśli nikogo nie ma? Lub np. regulować temperaturę w pomieszczeniach w zależności od harmonogramu czy obecności? Pytam tylko po to żeby uporządkować sobie w głowie istotę działania tych systemów rozproszonych. Inna sprawa że nie dopuszczam do myśli żeby zastosować w domu system bezprzewodowy, to była by chyba ostatnia rzecz na którą bym się zdecydował. Trochę naczytałem się i nasłuchałem niedobrych rzeczy na temat tych systemów.

----------


## Sztywniak

@WiesiekM: tak, potrafią

----------


## WiesiekM

Chmmm... Zainteresowało mnie to i próbuję coś znaleźć na ten temat w sieci, ale wszystko co znalazłem mówi że pomiędzy tymi modułami z-wave można tylko przypisać jakieś wejście do jakiegoś wyjścia za pomocą tak zwanych asocjacji. Czyli rozumiem że to takie proste wyzwalania wyjść bez żadnej inteligencji. Chyba że znalazłem jakieś starsze artykuły w internecie a nowsze moduły z-wave mają już swoją inteligencję?

----------


## Sztywniak

ciekawe, instalujesz KNX-a a zainteresowało Cię Z-wave ?  :wink: 
Poszukaj jak to jest rozwiązane w KNX bo możesz później być rozczarowany. W Z-wave to działa dokładnie tak samo.

----------


## dendrytus

> Poszukaj jak to jest rozwiązane w KNX bo możesz później być rozczarowany. W Z-wave to działa dokładnie tak samo.



I tak i nie. W niektóre moduły KNX-a mają wbudowane funkcje logiczne lub mamy moduły zajmujące się tylko logiką.
W KNX mam ZAWSZE dostępną pełną funkcjonalność modułu niezależnie od tego czy system jest sprawny czy jakaś jego część jest uwalona. Oczywiście pełna funkcjonalność dotyczy tylko sprawnych modułów.

Taki przycisk 

będzie ZAWSZE funkcjonował ze wszystkimi bajerami, a nie będzie działało np. podnoszenie rolet, bo padł moduł od rolet.
Oczywiście taki przycisk nie potrzebuje ŻADNEGO serwera czy jednostki centralnej

----------


## Sztywniak

W Z-wave działa to tak samo z tym że w Z-wave nie ma tak dużego wyboru ślicznych przycisków i modułów.

----------


## El*ontro

> W Z-wave działa to tak samo z tym że w Z-wave nie ma tak dużego wyboru ślicznych przycisków i modułów.


Rozumiem, że funkcje logiczne też można zaprogramować w modułach. Odnoszę jednak wrażenie, że są jeszcze inne różnice poza ładnym wyglądem.
W KNX mogę spokojnie zrobić w pełni funkcjonalną instalację, a serwer z wizualizacją potraktować jako ciekawe uzupełnienie. Fibaro od centralki rozpoczyna swoją ofertę, to chyba o czymś świadczy.

----------


## Sztywniak

Różnice są w urządzeniach. KNX ma szeroką ofertę czasami bardzo rozbudowanych urządzeń, a w Z-wave ze świeczką szukać. Możliwość pracy z centralką na której logikę buduje się sprawniej, powoduje że jest tego mało.
Z mojego punktu widzenia praca zcentralizowana jest wygodniejsza. Nie porównuje Z-wave z KNX bo to w ogóle inna liga. Chciałem tylko skorygować to co napisał WiesiekM.
Jak znajdę chwilkę to rzetelnie to opiszę i gdzieś wrzucę bo w większości materiałów (marketingowych) i na Wikipedii są bzdury.
Fibaro promuje centralkę z całkiem innych powodów  :wink:

----------


## WiesiekM

Sztywniak nie instaluję ani KNX, ani Z-Wave  :smile: )) Znaczy się jeszcze nie wiem czy nie KNX bo nie zrobiłem sobie jeszcze wyceny ale podejrzewam że będzie zbyt drogo jak dla mnie. Z-Wave też nie będę instalował bo bezprzewodówka, ale ostatnio czytam dużo na temat różnych systemów i przy okazji rozmowy o z-wave też sobie trochę poszperałem. Jak na razie z ofert które otrzymałem od dłuższego czasu faworytem jest Ampio, ale to nie znaczy że wykluczam inne systemy. Kwestia funkcjonalności do ceny, ale zawęziłem sobie tak czy inaczej już kwestię dosyć mocno kryteria wyboru.

----------


## WiesiekM

Ale też dużo wycen nie dostałem. Od LCN np. nie potrafię się doprosić wyceny od ponad miesiąca  :wink:

----------


## darekdl

Przepraszam, że nie na temat


Szukam jakiś informacji o instalacji na sterowniku PLC - chodzi mi o jakieś ciekawe tematy tu na forum, miałby ktoś linki?

Inne fora typowo plc znam.

----------


## karolek75

Z tego co wiem, to z uzyciem Fibaro można zrobic instalacje hybrydowa: kable + Z-Wave. Czy ktos cos wie na ten temat ?

----------


## kasprzyk

> I tak i nie. 
> Taki przycisk 
> 
> będzie ZAWSZE funkcjonował ze wszystkimi bajerami, a nie będzie działało np. podnoszenie rolet, bo padł moduł od rolet.


Witam
Czyli ten moduł komunikuje się po magistrali z modułem wykonawczym (przekaźnikowym, roletowym) itd .? 
Jeżeli on ulegnie uszkodzeniu inny taki element mógłby przejąć jego funkcje - oczywiście jeżeli zostałby odpowiednio przeprogramowany.
Może wystąpić sytuacja, że taki uszkodzony moduł zblokuje wszystkie inne wiszące na tej samej magistrali ?

W Nexo, przy zastosowaniu wyłączników tradycyjnych w sytuacji uszkodzenia płyty głównej, nadal funkcjonują moduły wykonawcze, oczywiście musi być zapewnione stałe zasilanie 24V do tych elementów. W sytuacji wyłączników programowalnych, (czyli analogicznie jak link wyżej) uszkodzona płyta główna eliminuję prace wszystkich elementów, których logiki definiowane są właśnie na płycie głównej. Logistycznie patrząc wymiana takiej płyty może zając kilka dni, w tym czasie pozostaje nam ratowanie się dip-switchami na obudowach modułów wykonawczych jeśli układ jest scentralizowany.
Pzdr

----------


## El*ontro

> Witam
> Czyli ten moduł komunikuje się po magistrali z modułem wykonawczym (przekaźnikowym, roletowym) itd .? 
> Jeżeli on ulegnie uszkodzeniu inny taki element mógłby przejąć jego funkcje - oczywiście jeżeli zostałby odpowiednio przeprogramowany.


Oczywiście, że może przejąć. Nawet nie koniecznie identyczny element. W całym systemie nie ma centralnego urządzenia, które zbiera dane z przycisków, czujników itp. i steruje elementami wykonawczymi.




> Może wystąpić sytuacja, że taki uszkodzony moduł zblokuje wszystkie inne wiszące na tej samej magistrali ?


Zwykłe uszkodzenie elektroniki nie spowoduje unieruchomienia magistrali. Musiałoby to być bardzo poważne fizyczne uszkodzenie urządzenia. Ale nawet w tak skrajnym przypadku można odłączyć uszkodzony element i bez jego wymiany cała sieć działa poprawnie.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Oczywiście, że może przejąć. Nawet nie koniecznie identyczny element. W całym systemie nie ma centralnego urządzenia, które zbiera dane z przycisków, czujników itp. i steruje elementami wykonawczymi.


jak to nie ma ? a Web server ?  :wink:

----------


## Sztywniak

> Z tego co wiem, to z uzyciem Fibaro można zrobic instalacje hybrydowa: kable + Z-Wave. Czy ktos cos wie na ten temat ?


można tylko trzeba mieć bramkę ethernetową  :wink: 




> Przepraszam, że nie na temat
> Szukam jakiś informacji o instalacji na sterowniku PLC - chodzi mi o jakieś ciekawe tematy tu na forum, miałby ktoś linki?
> Inne fora typowo plc znam.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-PLC-z-allegro

----------


## El*ontro

> jak to nie ma ? a Web server ?


Ale web serwer nie jest konieczny do działania instalacji. A już na pewno jego zadaniem nie jest odebranie polecenia z przycisku i przesłanie do aktora.

Są oczywiście praktyki sprzedażowe polegające na przekonaniu klienta, że bez serwera instalacja nie będzie działać. 

Nie jest to prawda! Serwer służy przede wszystkim do wizualizacji, a także do zwiększenia funkcjonalności.

Nie wprowadzajmy w błąd forumowiczów. Najmniejsza instalacja KNX składa się z zasilacza magistrali, przycisku (lub innego sensora) i aktora (elementu wykonawczego). Będzie to w pełni działająca instalacja i żaden centralny serwer nie będzie potrzebny.

----------


## dendrytus

> Witam
> Czyli ten moduł komunikuje się po magistrali z modułem wykonawczym (przekaźnikowym, roletowym) itd .?


Tak każdy sensor i każdy moduł komunikuje się po magistrali, sieci bezprzewodowej, przewodach elektrycznych 230V i sieciach LAN.

Zapalenie się kontrolki na przycisku nie jest spowodowana naciśnięciem przycisku, tylko potwierdzeniem wykonania polecenia.




> Jeżeli on ulegnie uszkodzeniu inny taki element mógłby przejąć jego funkcje - oczywiście jeżeli zostałby odpowiednio przeprogramowany.


Tak



> Może wystąpić sytuacja, że taki uszkodzony moduł zblokuje wszystkie inne wiszące na tej samej magistrali ?


Nie słyszałem o takim przypadku, ale jeśli wystąpiłby, to wystarczy wysunąć czarno czerwoną złączkę bez rozłączania przewodów.




> Logistycznie patrząc wymiana takiej płyty może zając kilka dni, w tym czasie pozostaje nam ratowanie się dip-switchami na obudowach modułów wykonawczych jeśli układ jest scentralizowany.
> Pzdr


W KNX taki problem może wystąpić tylko w przypadku awarii zasilacza, ale każdy szanujący się instalator/integrator ma jeden na takie sytuacje.
Wymiana zasilacza to jakieś 10-15min i potrzebny jest śrubokręt.




> jak to nie ma ? a Web server ?


Wszelkiej maści serwery, to wisienki na torcie, które nie są niezbędne.
w zasadzie od co najmniej 1992 roku w KNX, wtedy EiB, jest możliwość sterowania domem/budynkiem przez telefon i to dowolny z klawiaturą. Poziom zaawansowania był taki, że nie można się było do systemu włamać, ponieważ miał identyfikację numeru i działał tylko z ISDN.

Zaletą serwera jest większa funkcjonalność i bajery, które są trudne i kosztowne do osiągnięcia w inny sposób.

----------


## Sztywniak

Po pierwsze zwracaj uwagę na emotikonki  :wink: 




> Ale web serwer nie jest konieczny do działania instalacji. A już na pewno jego zadaniem nie jest odebranie polecenia z przycisku i przesłanie do aktora.
> Są oczywiście praktyki sprzedażowe polegające na przekonaniu klienta, że bez serwera instalacja nie będzie działać. 
> Nie jest to prawda! Serwer służy przede wszystkim do wizualizacji, a także do zwiększenia funkcjonalności.


nic takiego nie napisałem, jednak mogą być jakieś funkcjonalności oparte na logice Web servera, dostęp z urządzeń mobilnych które przestaną działac jak Web server padnie i nie da się tego naprawić ot tak  :wink: 




> Nie wprowadzajmy w błąd forumowiczów. Najmniejsza instalacja KNX składa się z zasilacza magistrali, przycisku (lub innego sensora) i aktora (elementu wykonawczego). Będzie to w pełni działająca instalacja i żaden centralny serwer nie będzie potrzebny.


No właśnie, nie wprowadzajmy w błąd forumowiczów.  :wink: 
Jestem tylko pasjonatem i użytkownikiem ID ale wiem że najmniejsza instalacja KNX składa się z "zasilacza magistrali, przycisku (lub innego sensora) i aktora (elementu wykonawczego)" a oprócz tego jeszcze z przewodu magistrali i przewodu prądowego poprowadzonego do rozdzielni.
Oczywiście przekomarzam się z Tobą bo patrzysz na inne systemy ID przez pryzmat KNX a każdy system ma swoją odmienna filozofię.
 O Fibaro narosło już tyle mitów że plotka na wsi to jest nic. Co gorsza, dzieje się to w środowisku instalatorów czyli ludzi wykształconych. Mity o Fibaro przeciągają się w obie strony, od zachwytów do mieszania z błotem. Większość wynika z niewiedzy.
Zostawmy jednak Fibaro.
Ja nie wiem dlaczego tak się bronisz przed centralką/kontrolerem/web serverem, zwał jak zwał.
Są systemy totalnie zcentralizowane gdzie nic się nie może zdarzyć bez centrali. Takimi systemami na pewno nie są KNX i Z-wave.
aha i jeszcze spróbuj podejść do tematu jak użytkownik. Masz w domu zrobione sterowanie na wizualizacji, jesteś z tego zadowolony, używasz tego na codzień i nagle pada Web server. Po prostu dramat. KNX działa bez Web servera tylko że to właśnie Web server daje mu największego powera..
Mimo ryzyka padnięcia tej "centrali" są także i korzyści. Wygoda użytkowania.

Tą wypowiedzią nie mam zamiaru w żaden sposób atakować KNX ponieważ uważam ten standard za jeden z najlepszych , ani Twojej osoby ponieważ uważam Cię za bardzo dobrego specjalistę i proszę żeby nikt tego źle nie odbierał - to jest zwykła polemika bo nic nie jest czarno-białe.

----------


## El*ontro

> Po pierwsze zwracaj uwagę na emotikonki


Jestem człowiekiem starej daty (jak na realia internetu) i nie trafiają do mnie emotikonki w formie obrazkowej, wolę tradycją znakową  :Smile: 





> nic takiego nie napisałem, jednak mogą być jakieś funkcjonalności oparte na logice Web servera, dostęp z urządzeń mobilnych które przestaną działac jak Web server padnie i nie da się tego naprawić ot tak


Masz rację, ale instalacja będzie działać.





> No właśnie, nie wprowadzajmy w błąd forumowiczów. 
> Jestem tylko pasjonatem i użytkownikiem ID ale wiem że najmniejsza instalacja KNX składa się z "zasilacza magistrali, przycisku (lub innego sensora) i aktora (elementu wykonawczego)" a oprócz tego jeszcze z przewodu magistrali i przewodu prądowego poprowadzonego do rozdzielni.


Faktycznie, uznałem, że kwestia przewodu jest oczywista  :Smile: 




> Oczywiście przekomarzam się z Tobą bo patrzysz na inne systemy ID przez pryzmat KNX a każdy system ma swoją odmienna filozofię.


Chciałbym patrzeć przez pryzmat innych systemów, ale na razie nie widzę na to szans. Moja droga do KNX nie była bezpośrednia i dawałem szansę każdemu systemowi, z którym się spotkałem. Ale po pewnym czasie uznałem, że to strata czasu. 





> Ja nie wiem dlaczego tak się bronisz przed centralką/kontrolerem/web serverem, zwał jak zwał.


Nie bronię się, bo też z tego korzystam. Jednak decentralizację KNX uważam za ogromną zaletę. Dlatego właśnie staram się to podkreślać, bo wciskanie komuś na siłę centralnego serwera uważam za naciąganie klienta.




> aha i jeszcze spróbuj podejść do tematu jak użytkownik. Masz w domu zrobione sterowanie na wizualizacji, jesteś z tego zadowolony, używasz tego na codzień i nagle pada Web server. Po prostu dramat. KNX działa bez Web servera tylko że to właśnie Web server daje mu największego powera..


I tak i nie... KNX to pewien standard instalacji. Zalety na typu dowolność programowania, sceny świetlne, sterowanie temperaturą mamy bez względu na zastosowanie wizualizacji. Faktycznie wizualizacja jest największym bajerem i jest najintensywniej używana.... przez klika pierwszych tygodni, czy miesięcy. A cała instalacja będzie działać bezawaryjnie przez kilkanaście lat.




> Mimo ryzyka padnięcia tej "centrali" są także i korzyści. Wygoda użytkowania.


Wygodniej jest, jeżeli mimo padnięcia centrali system dalej działa. I nie dam sobie wmówić, że jest inaczej  :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Masz w domu zrobione sterowanie na wizualizacji, jesteś z tego zadowolony, używasz tego na codzień i nagle pada Web server. Po prostu dramat. KNX działa bez Web servera tylko że to właśnie Web server daje mu największego powera..


Zmartwię cię. Wielokrotnie musiałem "pożyczać" mojego homeservera na ogół z problemów logistyczno terminowych, i w zasadzie nikt z domowników tego faktu nie zauważł, a nie było go po kilka dni. Rekord to bodajże 2 tygodnie

----------


## Sztywniak

no to zgadzamy się w 99%.   :wink: 
ja także cenię autonomiczność moich rozwiązań. Doceniam też możliwości urządzeń, które mogą sterować wszystkimi urządzeniami w oparciu o jakąś logikę.
Dzięki temu jestem w stanie jakoś nad moim domem zapanować.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Zmartwię cię. Wielokrotnie musiałem "pożyczać" mojego homeservera na ogół z problemów logistyczno terminowych, i w zasadzie nikt z domowników tego faktu nie zauważł, a nie było go po kilka dni. Rekord to bodajże 2 tygodnie


nie martwisz mnie, dobrze wiesz że nie o to mi chodziło.  :wink:

----------


## homiq

ale dramatycznie się zrobiło

bezsensowne gdybanie, że może serwer, może zasilacz, w sumie kabel też, może przepięcie, może energetyka a jak żarówka się spali to również nie świeci
tak można bez końca i szybko można dojść do wniosku, że zdublowanie instalacji rodem z jednostki wojskowej powinno pomóc, tylko jakim kosztem...

czy warto?   oczywiście, że nie bo przecież mieszkamy w normalnych domach i nawet jak coś się uszkodzi to w najgorszym możliwym scenariuszu czeka nas hotel a nie wojna

warto natomiast zadbać o serwis, którego reakcja będzie właściwa i na czas
dodatkowo moim zdaniem lepsza jest instalacja, której moduły są dostępne w jednym miejscu (rozdzielnia)
w przypadku serwisowania nie będzie konieczne przechodzenie po całym domu w często prywatnych warunkach - wystarczy udostępnić pomieszczenie techniczne (dla mnie to duży plus)  nie będzie też trzeba rozbierać elementów w innych, często kosztownie wykończonych miejscach

nasze urządzenia nie tylko mają tryb awaryjny ale również są w technologii hot-swap co powoduje, że dowolne urządzenie wraz z całą przypisaną logiką bez stopowania systemu możemy wymienić w ok. 1 minutę
ważne jest to, że mamy również żelazny zapas urządzeń na potrzeby serwisu, które są dostępne "od ręki"  (w wielu firmach kończy się to zamówieniem i oczekiwaniem na dostawę)

nie dajmy się zwariować  :wink:

----------


## WiesiekM

Mam pytanie do Dendrytusa lub  El*ontro. Jakie możliwości w KNX daje homeserwer więcej niż same moduły oprócz możliwości zdalnego sterowania systemem? Pytam się bo koleś od systemu z którym podpisałem w tym tygodniu umowę mówi że same moduły posiadają znacznie bardziej rozbudowane funkcje logiczne niż sam serwer.

----------


## dendrytus

> Pytam się bo koleś od systemu z którym podpisałem w tym tygodniu umowę mówi że same moduły posiadają znacznie bardziej rozbudowane funkcje logiczne niż sam serwer.


Gość w życiu nie widział jakiegokolwiek serwera KNX, nie mówiąc o jego programowaniu. 
Zapytaj się go jak wyłączy oświetlenie posesji 23:30.
Zanim zadasz mu pytanie zapytaj o certyfikat KNX i jego  numer. 
W zasadzie mogę się założyć że nie ma, bo nikt z certyfikatem nie wygaduje takich głupot.

----------


## WiesiekM

Nie chodzi o KNX. To jest system o strukturze podobnej do struktury KNX, czyli rozproszony. Z tego co widzę jeden z modułów jest też zegarem http://ampiosystem.pl/moduly_ampio/ (ten z regulacji ogrzewania) więc raczej będzie potrafił to o czym piszesz.

----------


## homiq

> Mam pytanie do Dendrytusa lub  El*ontro. Jakie możliwości w KNX daje homeserwer więcej niż same moduły oprócz możliwości zdalnego sterowania systemem? Pytam się bo koleś od systemu z którym podpisałem w tym tygodniu umowę mówi że same moduły posiadają znacznie bardziej rozbudowane funkcje logiczne niż sam serwer.


dziwię się, że mając wątpliwości podpisałeś umowę
w mojej opinii podstawową sprawą w poprawnym wdrożeniu systemu IB jest pełne zrozumienie pomiędzy klientem i sprzedawcą

----------


## WiesiekM

homiq nie mam wątpliwości. Właściciel firmy instalacyjnej z którym podpisałem umowę wydaje się być człowiekiem bardzo ogarniętym i znającym się na rzeczy. Po wykonaniu instalacji może liczyć na moją reklamę bądź też antyreklamę jeśli się mylę, ale widziałem jego jedną z instalacji. Ale po to tu jestem żeby czerpać opinii i informacji również na temat innych systemów, tym bardziej że widzę tutaj paru ludzi znających się na rzeczy, a niewątpliwie takim człowiekiem jest chyba dendrytus (i nie tylko). Ktoś tu napisał że homeserwer w KNX daje niezłego kopa systemowi więc chcę wiedzieć jakiego rodzaju to jest "kop" żeby np. porównać to do systemu który niedługo będzie wisiał w moim domu. System o którym mowa jak twierdzi instalator całą logikę ma rozproszoną w modułach, na tyle zaawansowaną że nie używają do tego centrali (serwera). Serwer ma tam służyć tylko do wizualizacji, komunikacji z telefonami, tabletami, komputerem oraz do funkcji które sam będę chciał sobie zaprogramować w trakcie użytkowania systemu. Dlatego interesuje mnie czy w KNX też to tak wygląda, czy serwer ma jeszcze coś więcej.

----------


## WiesiekM

homiq, każdy z instalatorów czy producentów znajdzie tysiąc argumentów dlaczego jego instalacja, lub jego system powinienem wybrać. Tak jest z każdym sprzedawcą, każdym instalatorem z którym miałem przyjemność, i tak też jest z instalatorem z którym podpisałem umowę. Co nie znaczy że dalej nie powinienem informować się na forum na ten tema żeby wiedzieć czego jeszcze mogę oczekiwać. O resztę rzeczy mogę męczyć kierownika budowy, na inteligentnym sterowaniu mój kierownik niestety się nie zna, a ja mam ograniczone zaufanie nawet do ludzi którzy wydają się pewniakami  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie chodzi o KNX. To jest system o strukturze  podobnej do struktury KNX, czyli rozproszony.


Podobieństwo twojego systemu do KNX jest takie samo jak podobieństwo  dwóch samochodów różnych marek, z różnych przedziałów cenowych, ale w  tym samym kolorze czerwonym




> Z tego co widzę jeden z  modułów jest też zegarem http://ampiosystem.pl/moduly_ampio/ (ten z regulacji ogrzewania) więc raczej będzie potrafił to o czym piszesz.


To bez znaczenia, bo moja odpowiedź dotyczyła systemu opartego o KNX i tego co daje serwer KNX.




> Ktoś tu napisał że homeserwer w KNX daje niezłego kopa systemowi więc chcę wiedzieć jakiego rodzaju to jest "kop" żeby np. porównać to do systemu który niedługo będzie wisiał w moim domu.


Porównywanie tych dwóch systemów jest bezsensu.




> Dlatego interesuje mnie czy w KNX też to tak wygląda, czy serwer ma jeszcze coś więcej.


Nie ma znaczenie co daje serwer w KNX, bo nie masz KNX-a.

----------


## WiesiekM

> Podobieństwo twojego systemu do KNX jest takie samo jak podobieństwo dwóch samochodów różnych marek, z różnych przedziałów cenowych, ale w tym samym kolorze czerwonym


Być może masz rację dendrytus. Weź też pod uwagę że cena i marka samochodu nie zawsze świadczy o jego funkcjonalności i bezawaryjności.  :smile:  Sam się o tym przekonałem jeżdżąc kiedyś w miarę nowym mercedesem, a jeżdżąc teraz znacznie tańszą Toyotą  :wink: 



> Nie ma znaczenie co daje serwer w KNX, bo nie masz KNX-a


Szczerze mówiąc liczyłem nabardziej treściwą odpowiedź i większą wyrozumiałość od jak domniemam fachowca w tej dziedzinie. Ja osobiście jak zapewne da się zauważyć nie jestem fachowcem tylko przyszłym użytkownikiem systemu. Może z coraz większą wiedzą ale tylko z poziomu użytkownika

----------


## dendrytus

> Być może masz rację dendrytus. Weź też pod uwagę że cena i marka samochodu nie zawsze świadczy o jego funkcjonalności i bezawaryjności.  Sam się o tym przekonałem jeżdżąc kiedyś w miarę nowym mercedesem, a jeżdżąc teraz znacznie tańszą Toyotą


Zobaczymy za 10 lat.



> Szczerze mówiąc liczyłem nabardziej treściwą odpowiedź i większą wyrozumiałość od jak domniemam fachowca w tej dziedzinie. Ja osobiście jak zapewne da się zauważyć nie jestem fachowcem tylko przyszłym użytkownikiem systemu. Może z coraz większą wiedzą ale tylko z poziomu użytkownika


OK. Mogę np mieć sterownie i wizualizację picami Viessmanna lub mogę się komunikować z AGD Miele i dzięki temu na smartfonie mam info o skończonym praniu, serwer może decydować czy najpierw doładujemy Teslę, Amperę czy pozmywa gary. Mogę mieć info o zużyciu mediów z przeliczeniem na koszty.

Dzięki serwerowi mogę np. połączyć prysznic, światło i dźwięk scenach.



W połączeniu z wodoodpornymi smartfonami czy tabletami prawdziwe cudo

PS.
LG zostało 350 członkiem KNX.

PS2.
Osobiście czekam na moduł KNX-2 od satela.

----------


## homiq

Dendrytus, patrząc historycznie jesteś mistrzem porównań w analogii do poajzdów. 
Ja miałem nowego mercedesa ale jak go porównać z taką Teslą, Pagani Huayra albo Rollsem Maharaja (zaznaczam, że w tym samym kolorze).
To pzecież bardziej małe manufaktury niż wielkie fabryki używające tych samych klamek i dżojstików do lusterek. Indywidualność to czasem nieporównywalna jakość dlatego kozaczenie z tym oldschollowym knx-em nie bardzo jest na miejscu  :wink: 

A tak całkiem bez uszczypliwości i trochę nie na temat to w mietku miałem więcej napraw gwarancyjnych niż we fiacie za 3x mniej kasy (może to przypadek lecz dla mnie to fakt)

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja miałem nowego mercedesa ale jak go porównać z taką Teslą,


Tesla i Ampera to elektryczne samochody z możliwością ładowania z gniazdka, a to oznacza, że mogę je ładować dzięki KNX z home serwerem i nie muszę myśleć i pamiętać co kiedy i w jakiej kolejności ma być zrobione.




> Indywidualność to czasem nieporównywalna jakość dlatego kozaczenie z tym oldschollowym knx-em nie bardzo jest na miejscu .


Macie już sterowniki do fotowoltaiki? A może macie jakiś certyfikat ISO? A masz sterownik do jakiegoś AGD np. Miele?
Ja mam problem, bo pani inwestor z panią architekt wymyśliły sobie osprzęt i technologia ATT Dornbracht-a. Może masz jakiś sterownik lub poradzisz mi jak to w ogóle ugryźć? Pewnie już to przerabiałeś.




> A tak całkiem bez uszczypliwości i trochę nie na temat to w mietku miałem więcej napraw gwarancyjnych niż we fiacie za 3x mniej kasy (może to przypadek lecz dla mnie to fakt)


A wyposażenie w fiacie miałeś takie samo jak w mercedesie?

Według bodajże ADAC Audi A6 z 2011 ma bardziej zawodną elektronikę od Dacii Logan. Tylko, że w audi masz ponad z 60 silniczków elektrycznych, a w Dacii 1 od wycieraczek i 5 od centralnego zamka. W audi masz 60 źródeł różnego oświetlenia zaczynając od klamek, a na sterowaniu nawiewami kończąc, w Dacii jedną lampkę na suficie.
A teraz policz ile wynosi prawdopodobieństwo awarii elektroniki dla Audi i Dacii.

----------


## WiesiekM

Fajny ten film erotyczny Dendrytus  :smile:  Swoją drogą fajny prysznic tylko że za bardzo gry świateł tam nie widzę. Ale rozumiem że miałeś na myśli że można to po prostu zrobić samemu. Nie mam przewidzianego takiego prysznica ale bajer fajny.




> LG zostało 350 członkiem KNX


Skoro KNX to nie firma produkująca urządzenia, tylko produkować może je tyle różnych firm na świecie to z awaryjnością może być podobnie jak z każdym innym urządzeniem elektronicznym, nie mylę się? Nie żebym krytykował KNX bo sam się nad tym zastanawiałem, wiem że to dobry system tyle że drogi. Swoją drogą to wstyd się przyznać ale jeszcze rok temu myślałem że KNX to firma produkcyjna  :big tongue:  




> Osobiście czekam na moduł KNX-2 od satela


Też właśnie będę miał Satela zaimplementowanego w tym moim systemie. Jest to tam na tyle ciekawie zrobione że panele sensorowe z systemu sterowania budynkiem będę mógł wykorzystać sobie jako klawiatura alarmowa z Satela. Czyli normalnie na takim panelu będę mógł sobie sterować wszystkim co będę chciał czyli co mi zaprogramują, a po przyciśnięci przycisku zaprogramowanego jako shift będzie to klawiatura alarmowa. Instalator powiedział że mogą mi np. zrobić jeszcze drugi taki przycisk schift i wtedy mógłbym sterować np. nagłośnieniem sufitowym, zmieniać stacje, zgłaśniać itp. Tyle że nie będę miał takich bajerów u mnie w domu. Tak samo jak nie będę miał ekranu dotykowego w ścianie. Moja żona stwierdziła że żadnych ekranów w ścianie, a szkoda bo to mi się akurat bardzo podobało a koszt niewielki.

----------


## dendrytus

> Skoro KNX to nie firma produkująca urządzenia, tylko produkować może je tyle różnych firm na świecie to z awaryjnością może być podobnie jak z każdym innym urządzeniem elektronicznym, nie mylę się?


Żeby zosotać członkiem KNX i móc używać ich znaczaka trzeba spełnić wiele różnych wymogów i przejść proces certyfikacyjny. Znaczek KNX nie jest dawany raz na zawsze i może zostać odebrany. Firmy zarabiają wystarczająco dużo, aby nie musieć kombinować jak koń pod górę.





> Też właśnie będę miał Satela zaimplementowanego w tym moim systemie. Jest to tam na tyle ciekawie zrobione że panele sensorowe z systemu sterowania budynkiem będę mógł wykorzystać sobie jako klawiatura alarmowa z Satela. Czyli normalnie na takim panelu będę mógł sobie sterować wszystkim co będę chciał czyli co mi zaprogramują, a po przyciśnięci przycisku zaprogramowanego jako shift będzie to klawiatura alarmowa. Instalator powiedział że mogą mi np. zrobić jeszcze drugi taki przycisk schift i wtedy mógłbym sterować np. nagłośnieniem sufitowym, zmieniać stacje, zgłaśniać itp. Tyle że nie będę miał takich bajerów u mnie w domu. Tak samo jak nie będę miał ekranu dotykowego w ścianie. Moja żona stwierdziła że żadnych ekranów w ścianie, a szkoda bo to mi się akurat bardzo podobało a koszt niewielki.


Czyli będziesz miał prawie coś takiego?

----------


## homelogic

Widzę że znowu robi się fotoplastikon luźno związany z motoryzacją. Dla mnie samochodem wszechczasów jest Honda S2000, czyli czysta frajda dla mas.

KNX KNXem, tyle że jest duży potencjał wzrostu w średnim segmencie rynku i tutaj wątpię żeby coś powalczyli. Cena prezentowanej Giry jest kompletnie abstrakcyjna dla kogoś kto buduje domek do 180 metrów za pensję kierownika oddziału. Z kolei "tani" KNX wygląda jak przetopione stare kalkulatory i potrafi trochę lepiej zgasic światło niż zwykły włącznik z castoramy.

Jest miejsce na homiki i inne ampio, problem jak zwykle rozbija się o wybór bo konkurencja jest spora. Poza stabilnością patrzyłbym głównie na możliwości integracji z innymi protokołami komunikacji niż magistrala systemowa oraz na historię systemu (jak szybko wypuszczają apkę na nowy iphone, czy system się rozwija i w jakim kierunku). Osobiście patrzę też na całokształt estetyki systemu i tutaj na pewno nie zdecydowałbym się na logo przezentujące inwazję zmutowanych wszy z marsa...

----------


## dendrytus

> Z kolei "tani" KNX wygląda jak przetopione stare kalkulatory i potrafi trochę lepiej zgasic światło niż zwykły włącznik z castoramy.


Naprawdę?

Szklany włącznik dotykowy z wbudowanym czujnikiem temperatury za 580 zł z VAT.
Według mnie nie wygląda jak "przetopione stare kalkulatory" i potrafi trochę dużo więcej niż "lepiej zgasic światło niż zwykły włącznik z castoramy."

----------


## homelogic

> Naprawdę?
> Szklany włącznik dotykowy z wbudowanym czujnikiem temperatury za 580 zł z VAT.
> Według mnie nie wygląda jak "przetopione stare kalkulatory" i potrafi trochę dużo więcej niż "lepiej zgasic światło niż zwykły włącznik z castoramy."


No to jest akurat faktycznie dobra cena, bo podobnie wypadają inne szklane wydziwy. Gorzej z serwerem i całą resztą...

----------


## dendrytus

> To ma być w duchu tematu "dobra cena" czy odstraszanie klienta?



Taki chiński włącznik kosztuje 412 zł. z VAT. Nie ma termometru i jedyne co potrafi to włączyć światło. Za wersję z  włącznikami schodowymi, krzyżowymi czy żaluzjowymi są dopłaty. 
Będzie też nieciekawie wyglądał, bo osiem funkcji uzyskamy z sumowania 3x2 i 1x2.
O ewentualnych możliwościach wersji KNX-owej nie będę pisał, bo byłoby to kopanie leżącego.

----------


## kasprzyk

> A ja zapytam tylko: Po co? Jak można i taniej i lepiej. Sterowanie i to przyciskami, do ktorych trzeba podejść... W XXI wieku!


"Dobra cena" to pojęcie względne, (chodzi o tytuł tego wątku) Możesz podesłać swoje propozycje, być może masz rozwiązania lepsze i tańsze, nie często jedno z drugim idzie w parze, ale wyjątki się zdarzają.
Nie sądzę, że kiedykolwiek znikną przyciski do których trzeba podejść - jak to określiłeś - widzisz inne, lepsze rozwiązanie w codziennym funkcjonowaniu domu, mieszkania ?
Pzdr

----------


## El*ontro

> A ja zapytam tylko: Po co? Jak można i taniej i lepiej. Sterowanie i to przyciskami, do ktorych trzeba podejść... W XXI wieku!


Jakieś konkretne propozycje? Może odczyt myśli? Ściany, które czują? Na pewno są jeszcze bardziej genialne rozwiązania.

----------


## El*ontro

> Jak dla kogoś sterowanie głosem to dziwadło, choć stosowane, to może końcówka ethernet w ręku jak smartphone, tablet itp.? Wstawać mi się nie chce z lenistwa.


Wchodzę do domu i pierwsze co robię to szukam telefonu. Chcę zgasić światło siedząc wygodnie na sofie w salonie, ale najpierw muszę poszukać tabletu. Genialne! Ale na tym nie koniec, odwiedzili nas goście i na początek pierwsza zabawa integrująca to instalacja aplikacji na smartfonach. Oczywiście nie zapraszamy gości bez smartfonów.

Proste a jakie skuteczne  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> To wszystko chyba w myśl tego niezwykle trafnego podsumowania, które masz w stopce:
> 
> Teraz prędko, zanim dotrze do nas, że to bezsensu - Król Julian
> 
> A ja zapytam tylko: Po co? Jak można i taniej i lepiej. Sterowanie i to przyciskami, do ktorych trzeba podejść... W XXI wieku!


To miło że czytasz to co mam napisane w stopce, ale szkoda że nie rozumiesz przeczytanego tekstu. A o to przykład



> Jak dla kogoś sterowanie głosem to dziwadło, choć  stosowane, to może końcówka ethernet w ręku jak smartphone, tablet itp.?  Wstawać mi się nie chce z lenistwa.


Mam obie i praktycznie z żadnej nie korzystam.

Taniej i lepiej? G*wniany, ale za to nic niemogący chiński sterownik PLC2011?

To zabawne, gdy ktoś nie mający bladego pojęcia o jakiejś  technologii zabiera głos mówiąc, że jest super.




> System ma wiedzieć kto wchodzi do domu.


Po co? 
Od razu widać, że albo jesteś singlem albo nie masz dzieci. Jak będziesz miał którąś z nich to rozumiesz ze rozpoznawanie kto wszedł jest bezsensu.


PS.



> Sterowanie i to  przyciskami, do których trzeba podejść... W XXI wieku!


Jak zdemontuję 90% wyłączników w moim domu, to nikt tego nawet nie zauważy. 5%, to sterowniki od multiroomu i ich brak, od razu zostanie zauważony.
I wyobraź sobie, że wszystko będzie działać smartfona, tabletu, serwera czy rozpoznawania głosu.

----------


## El*ontro

> Od razu widać, że nic nie rozpoznałeś prawidłowo bo i nie singiel i z dziećmi i z rozpoznawaniem. A, że nie używasz to nie znaczy, że jesteś jakąś wyrocznią. Żyjesz jeszcze w świecie pstryczków, pokrętełek itp. gadżecików nawet szklanych ale to nie znaczy, że masz pojęcie o innej technologii i możesz się na jej temat wypowiadać. Sprzedawaj te drogie zabawki KNX ale nie wpieraj, że wszystko musi być toporne, świat idzie szybko do przodu


Może podzielisz się z nami, jaką to kosmiczną technologię wykorzystałeś.
Nie twierdzę, że rozpoznawanie osób, które wchodzą do domu nie jest możliwe. Nawet nadzór kto kiedy jest w jakim pomieszczeniu na pewno jest do wykonania, ale nie koniecznie musi to być wygodne i przynosić realne korzyści. Nie mówiąc już o kosztach.

----------


## dendrytus

> Sprzedawaj te drogie zabawki KNX ale nie wpieraj, że wszystko musi być toporne, świat idzie szybko do przodu


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

I pewnie dlatego, że KNX jest toporny, to największe obiekty na tej plancie czy choćby Wrocławski Sky Tower są zrobione w KNX? 
Pewnie dla tego, że jak twierdzi ekspert inaczej to toporne rozwiązanie, jest światową normą i standardem dla ID/IB.

To, że ciebie nie stać nie oznacza, że jesteś jakąś wyrocznią.

Ale chętnie się dowiem po co dom miałby rozpoznawać użytkowników i co by mi to dało. Może faktycznie powinienem to u siebie wdrożyć?

Chętnie się też się dowiemy, bo pewnie i inni forumowicze są ciekawi, jakiż to system ma kolega u siebie i chyba jako jedyny w tym kraju nie mający włączników na ścianie.

----------


## El*ontro

> Jak już się obśmiejesz sam z siebie to zastanów się skąd wiesz na co kogo stać albo raczej dlaczego nie ma sensu wydawać kasy na cudaczne pstryczki zamiast na systemy prawdziwie inteligentne.


Prosimy o konkrety. Widać, że nie masz pojęcia o czym mówisz, ale chętnie dowiem się o jaki genialny system chodzi.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jak już się obśmiejesz sam z siebie to zastanów się skąd wiesz na co kogo stać albo raczej dlaczego nie ma sensu wydawać kasy na cudaczne pstryczki zamiast na systemy prawdziwie inteligentne.



OK. Przepraszam. Chętnie poznam technologię i rozwiązania, których użyłeś w swoim domu *prawdziwie inteligentnym domu*.

PS



> raczej dlaczego nie ma sensu wydawać kasy na cudaczne pstryczki


Ciekawe dlaczego ludzie mający pieniądze NIGDY nie mają takich dylematów.

----------


## Sztywniak

Nie wydaje mi się żeby wyłączniki zniknęły w najbliższym czasie.
Technologia do obsługi domu bez włączników oczywiście już jest lecz nie jest wcale tak różowo.
Można obsługiwać dom głosem, poprzez zegarek z Android wear. Działa to w miarę dobrze, jeżeli mamy mało urządzeń. Przy większej ilości jest problem z zapamiętaniem, które urządzenie jak się nazywa.
Lokalizacja osób w budynku dobrze działa za pomocą beaconów np firmy Estimote. Osoba rozpoznawana musi mieć przy sobie urządzenie z Androidem (smartfon, smartwatch). Nie udało mi się jeszcze rozpracować lokalizacji za pomocą innych urządzeń "noszonych" (z BLE).
Technologia już jest ale nie widziałem, żeby ktokolwiek to oferował, czego powodem niekoniecznie musi być konserwatyzm firm wdrażających ID.
Koszt wdrożenia sterowania głosowego i rozpoznawania lokalizacji jest nadal zbyt duży.

----------


## karolek75

> Ciekawe dlaczego ludzie mający pieniądze NIGDY nie mają takich dylematów.


Juz wszystko jasne. Watek o systemach dla ludzi  Z KASA.

----------


## dendrytus

> Lokalizacja osób w budynku dobrze działa


Przemyślałem i faktycznie lokalizacja i identyfikacja osób w domu to genialne rozwiązanie. 
Dzięki temu znalazłem już pierwsze zastosowania.
Jak ja wejdę do kuchni to uruchomi się ekspres do kawy, jak wejdzie żona, to zmywarka.




> Juz wszystko jasne. Watek o systemach dla ludzi  Z KASA.


Masz rację, bezdomni z Dworca Centralnego w Warszawie raczej nie mogą sobie pozwolić na żaden system.

Szkoda, że nie rozumiesz zwrotu



> ludzi  Z KASA.

----------


## karolek75

Rozumiem, go tak samo jak wieszosc ludzi. Bezdomnym system rzeczywiscie niepotrzebny, bo domu nie maja.

----------


## kasprzyk

Kolego kszhu, Twoje wypowiedzi odbieram w formie daleko wróżonej fantazji - bez obrazy - nie w sensie, że jest to niemożliwe do zrealizowania, tylko patrzę bardziej realistycznie na życie z poziomu klienta/instalatora. Dopóki człowiek nie będzie miał wbudowanego na stałe sensora/chipa służącego za pośrednictwo w komunikacji między nim a domem (systemem IB) - nie znikną wyłączniki czy to tradycyjne, czy systemowe, a cała reszta do nich - czyli np. sterowanie z komórki, tableta itd. to tylko dodatek, i każdy kto jest użytkownikiem systemu doskonale zdaje sobie z tego sprawę. 
Kolejna rzecz, wyłącznik systemowy sam w sobie nie jest inteligentny (w którymś miejscu zawarłeś taką myśl) i nie taką rolę ma pełnić. Przede wszystkim zajmuje mniej miejsca, daje możliwości których nie wykonamy na tradycyjnym wyłączniku, oczywiście liczy się także design, oraz co ważne, może być on tańszy niż kolumna wyłączników markowego osprzętu. 
Jeżeli więc zarzucasz, że one są bardzo drogie - przedstaw inne rozwiązanie, pokaż konkrety bo chyba o tym właśnie dyskutujemy w tym wątku. 
Ze swojej strony mogę dać przykład tego wyłącznika: http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw297...amowalny-tukan  cena katalogowa netto: 398zł
Pozdrawiam

----------


## stkop

> Ze swojej strony mogę dać przykład tego wyłącznika: http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw297...amowalny-tukan  cena katalogowa netto: 398zł
> Pozdrawiam


OT: Kasprzyk, chyba jesteś w dobrym kontakcie z Nexwell. Weź im zwróć uwagę, że się ośmieszają parametrami elektrycznymi tego przycisku.

----------


## dendrytus

> Rozumiem, go tak samo jak wieszosc ludzi.


Czyli dla ciebie ktoś z kasą, to posiadacz 15 passata kombi w dieslu, zakupionego okazyjnie od nie palącego Niemca na emeryturze, który nim jeździł do kościoła, stąd przebieg tylko 196 tys km.





> Zastanów się dlaczego np. taki google  wydał $3,2mln. na Nest-a a nie jakieś pstryczki od kogo by one nie były.


Kupił Nesta, bo NEST sporo zarabia na swoim sterowniku, który z inteligentnym budynkiem nie ma nic wspólnego.




> KNX to klocki i można na nich zbudować naprawdę ciekawe rzeczy a nie  wciskać na siłę naiwnym użytkownikom horrendalnie drogie sieci, które w  większości zamieniają dotychczasowe rozwiązania na kolorowe gadżeciki.


Masz racje, w sumie powinienem przestać wciskać horrendalnie drogie sieci i skupić się naciekowych rzeczach na KNX-ie.
Może podsuniesz mi co i jak można zrobić na KNX, bo jak widzę masz wiedzą i spore doświadczenie w tej kwestii.

Chętnie się też dowiem, ale i inni forumowicze pewnie też, jakie to rozwiązania KNX-owe zastosowałeś u siebie w domu, że pstryczki są zbędne.




> A ciekawe jest to dlaczego takiego sprzedawcę nie stać na komercyjne, zgodne z regulaminem forum, konto?


Bo może nie potrzebuję reklamy na forach internetowych?





> OT: Kasprzyk, chyba jesteś w dobrym kontakcie z  Nexwell. Weź im zwróć uwagę, że się ośmieszają parametrami elektrycznymi  tego przycisku.


Tak, a w którym miejscu?

----------


## kasprzyk

Określ, rozwiń, co to są "parametry elektryczne" według Ciebie. A kontakt z tą firmą raczej nikogo nie ogranicza - sam możesz się do nich odezwać.

----------


## karolek75

> Czyli dla ciebie ktoś z kasą, to posiadacz 15 passata kombi w dieslu, zakupionego okazyjnie od nie palącego Niemca na emeryturze, który nim jeździł do kościoła, stąd przebieg tylko 196 tys km.


Jesli taki wycignalaes wniosek, znaczy masz problemy z wnioskowaniem.

To ty powiedziales:



> Ciekawe dlaczego ludzie mający pieniądze NIGDY nie mają takich dylematów.


W goscia ze starym passatem na pewno nie targetujesz.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jesli taki wycignalaes wniosek, znaczy masz problemy z wnioskowaniem.


Naprawdę uważasz, że trzeba mieć kasę na szklany włącznik za 580 zł?

W takich jak ty też nie targetuje, bo szkoda mi mojego czasu.

----------


## El*ontro

> Nie wiem na jakiej podstawie wiesz czy ktoś ma o czymś pojęcie czy nie, pewnie imaginujesz jak dendrytus na temat statusu rodzinnego czy materialnego. Skupianie się na drogich, kolorowych paciorkach zaledwie zastępujących znane od wieków przełaczniki nie jest jeszcze "inteligentnym systemem".


Wiem to na podstawie Twoich wypowiedzi. Właśnie po raz kolejny to potwierdziłeś.

----------


## karolek75

> Naprawdę uważasz, że trzeba mieć kasę na szklany włącznik za 580 zł?


Po raz trzeci- Ty to powiedziales nie ja



> Ciekawe dlaczego ludzie mający pieniądze NIGDY nie mają takich dylematów.


Ile tych wylacznikow trzeba  w domu ? Ile kosztuje caly system ? Dla Kowalskiego z hipoteka jak znalazl  :bash: 




> W takich jak ty też nie targetuje, bo szkoda mi mojego czasu.


bez komentarza.

----------


## stkop

> Określ, rozwiń, co to są "parametry elektryczne" według Ciebie. A kontakt z tą firmą raczej nikogo nie ogranicza - sam możesz się do nich odezwać.


Tutaj miałem głównie na myśli pobór prądu przy zasilaniu 24V. W instrukcji podają pobór dla włączonego i wyłączonego LCD.... ale przecież w tym modelu nie ma LCD... niby drobiazg... ciekawie dzieje się w opisie w instrukcji dla bliźniaczego przycisku w wersji dla systemu FOX. Tam dla pobór prądu przy wyłączonych LED to 125mA... czyli jakieś 3W.  :smile:  Takie tam...

----------


## kasprzyk

Czyli mają jakieś byki w opisie technicznym, pewnie kwestia uporzadkowania dokumentacji. Przy podliczaniu bilansu prądowego danej instalacji, przeważnie posilkuję się konkretnymi pytaniami na e-mail, bo same urządzenia często podlegają nowym aktualizacjom. Pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> Ile tych wylacznikow trzeba  w domu ? Ile kosztuje caly system ?


A ile kosztuje samochód w czerwonym kolorze?



> Dla Kowalskiego z hipoteka jak znalazl


Z 90% moich klientów buduje dom na kredyt hipoteczny.




> *W instrukcji podają* pobór dla włączonego i wyłączonego LCD..


Masz fajne hobby, gratuluję. Ja tam wolę czytać jakieś książki.

----------


## karolek75

> A ile kosztuje samochód w czerwonym kolorze?


Ile, to zalezy czy ma szklane felgi  :smile: 




> Z 90% moich klientów buduje dom na kredyt hipoteczny.


Ale zazwyczaj nie nazywaja sie Kowalski.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale zazwyczaj nie nazywaja sie Kowalski.


To tylko potwierdza, że BREDZISZ.

A coś bardzie na tema panie ekspert od kredytów i dziadowania przez Kowalskiego?

PS.
Ciekawe, że biedni polacy budujacy na kredyt hipoteczny mają na płoty z klinkieru za kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąrt tys. zlotych, a nie mają na szklane włączniki.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Przemyślałem i faktycznie lokalizacja i identyfikacja osób w domu to genialne rozwiązanie. 
> Dzięki temu znalazłem już pierwsze zastosowania.
> Jak ja wejdę do kuchni to uruchomi się ekspres do kawy, jak wejdzie żona, to zmywarka.


jak Ty wejdziesz to zrobi czarną a jak żona to białą
w wielu pomieszczeniach lokalizacja lepiej się sprawdza niż czujniki ruchu/obecności np do zapalania światła
w pomieszczeniach gdzie nikogo nie ma, można przykręcić ogrzewanie ....
z resztą po co to pisze, dobrze o tym wiesz.  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

> To tylko potwierdza, że BREDZISZ.


Po raz czwarty przytocze Ciebie, bo twoja wypowiedz jest doskonala odpowiedzia na to co PISZESZ:



> Ciekawe dlaczego ludzie mający pieniądze NIGDY nie mają takich dylematów.


Wynika z tego ze wiesz co najwyzej tyle co ja na ponizszy temat:



> A coś bardzie na tema panie ekspert od kredytów i dziadowania przez Kowalskiego?


PS.



> Ciekawe, że biedni polacy budujacy na kredyt hipoteczny mają na płoty z klinkieru za kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąrt tys. zlotych, a nie mają na szklane włączniki.


To jest tak samo rozsadne jak hipoteka na szklane wylaczniki. Kto biednemu zabroni  :wink:

----------


## karolek75

Sorki za  pare niemerytorycznych postow. Ale z przykroscia stwierdzam, ze wpisalem sie w panujacy tu trend.  Merytorki niewiele, udawadnianie ze KNX jest najlepszy, a jak nie masz pieniedzy na szklane wylaczniki 580 PLN/szt, to spadaj. Albo wez na nie hipoteke.
I to maja byc systemy w dobrej cenie?
Pozdrawiam wszystkich specjalistow.

----------


## WiesiekM

Kszhu naprawdę uważasz że użytkowników interesuje tak daleko posunięta technologia jak rozpoznawanie ludzi w domu? Nie dajmy się zwariować, po to instaluję sobie w domu inteligentną instalację żeby żyło mi się wygodniej a nie po to żeby zastanawiać się co mój dom wykona za chwilę za operację w zależności od tego kto jest w pokoju. Żeby każdy miał inną temperaturę? Żeby każdy miał inaczej opuszczone rolety? W ofercie którą podpisałem firma umieściła mi w opcjach dodatkowych czujnik obecności który rozpoznaje w którym miejscu w pokoju są osoby. Zapytałem instalatora co mi da taki czujnik oprócz tego że kosztuje ponad 700 zł netto, odpowiedział że generalnie nic i nie instalował jeszcze takiego czujnika w żadnym domu bo ciężko wymyślić coś bardziej funkcyjnego i praktycznego dla niego. Mógłby ewentualnie zrobić jakieś opcje typu jak leże na kanapie dłużej niż 30 min. a jest po 23.00 to system przyciemni mi oświetlenie bo stwierdzi że śpię. Ale czy takie coś jest mi potrzebne? Co do wyłączników to będę miał zainstalowane coś takiego.
 
w ofercie mam to wycenione na 215 zł brutto i cztery takie 
 
wycenione na 385 zł brutto. Są o tyle wielofunkcyjne że rozróżniają ilości i długość dotknięć. I jeszcze jeden taki.
 
Ale nie jest już taki tani bo kosztuje 1300 więc  dałem sobie tylko jeden w salonie.

----------


## WiesiekM

Ale jak już chcesz mieć system który rozpoznaje użytkownika to znalazłem w sieci coś takiego jak inteligentny monitoring który rozpoznaje twarze http://www.4safe.pl/artykuly/2/wzros...nawania_twarzy Czy można go zintegrować z systemem nie wiem, pewnie tak.

----------


## Sztywniak

WiesiekM: z całym szacunkiem ale Twoja instalacja z inteligencją ma niewiele wspólnego. To jest prosta automatyka domowa i z tego co napisałeś to takie są Twoje oczekiwania - każdy ma inne  :wink: 
Co do rozpoznawania lokalizacji to użytkowników to bardzo interesuje i to w skali w jakiej nawet sobie nie wyobrażasz.
Jeszcze trochę i ta technologia stanie się powszechna.

----------


## Wekto

> WiesiekM: z całym szacunkiem ale Twoja instalacja z inteligencją ma niewiele wspólnego. To jest prosta automatyka domowa i z tego co napisałeś to takie są Twoje oczekiwania - każdy ma inne .


Sztywniak, z całym szacunkiem ale wszystkie systemy, które są tutaj opisywane niewiele mają wspólnego z inteligencją. Są to bardziej lub mniej rozbudowane systemy realizujące z góry ustalone algorytmy. Nic więcej  :smile:

----------


## WiesiekM

Sztywniak gdzie według ciebie kończy się automatyka budynku a gdzie zaczyna się instalacja inteligentna? W sensie co taka instalacja musi potrafić żeby była według ciebie inteligentną? No i w takim wypadku skoro już mowa o rozpoznawaniu użytkownika to jaki system to potrafi i jak to robi? Ale masz rację co do moich oczekiwań. Nie chodzi mi wysoce zaawansowane funkcje choć firma instalacyjna która będzie mi robić instalację twierdzi że system potrafi praktycznie wszystko to co znacznie droższe konkurencyjne systemy. Moje oczekiwania są takie żeby system wiedział kiedy nie ma nikogo w domu i wykonał odpowiednie ku temu czynności takie jak zgaszenie światła, aktywacja alarmu jeśli ja zapomnę, zmiana temperatury (tego jeszcze nie wiem bo będę miał podłogówkę), symulacja obecności, wyłączenie gniazd. Chcę mieć możliwość sterowania światłem (sceny świetlne), temperaturą, roletami (w zależności od pogody i obecności),  trasę nocną po którejś godzinie, no i systemy bezpieczeństwa, czyli czyli włamanie, pożar, zalanie i np. blokada dopływu wody i gazu. Tyle mam ujęte w ofercie i takie są moje oczekiwania. Nie oczekuję rozpoznawania twarzy i nie potrzebuję gadać z domem. Wiem że system potrafi jeszcze znacznie więcej np. podążanie dźwięku za użytkownikiem (nad tym się jeszcze zastanawiam bo wiąże się to z instalacją głośników sufitowych). Nie chcę natomiast przeinwestować więc na razie się wstrzymuję, mam jeszcze trochę czasu na decyzje.

----------


## homiq

W mojej opinii szklane włączniki to walka designu z praktycznością. Zgodzę się, że wzornictwo jest nowatorskie i super dopracowane natomiast nadal praktyczne jest włączenie światła w kuchni łokciem niosąc zakupy. Oczywiście to jeden z wielu przykładów gdzie zwykły włącznik sprawdza się lepiej niż dotyk. Dodatkową zaletą jest to, że klasyczny włącznik może kosztować zarówno 5 zł jak i 5000 zł . Wszystko zależy od zasobności portfela i oczekiwań, natomiast próg wejścia jest dla każdego. 
To co my robimy nazywam hybrydą pomiędzy klasyką a high tech. Rozwiązanie jest do granic możliwości praktyczne i w prosty sposób realizuje potrzeby wszystkich domowników. 

Rozpoznawanie mieszkańców, automatyczne dostosowywanie warunków, muzyki, temperatur itp. traktuję jako ciekawostkę nie mającą szans praktycznego zastosowania. Możliwości i technologii jest wiele natomiast dom nie będzie miał informacji o naszym humorze, samopoczuciu albo potrzebie chwili. Każde zadziałanie może być błędne i nawet jeżeli będzie stanowić drobny procent to właśnie on będzie tak irytujący, że ręczne sterowanie zwycięża.

----------


## WiesiekM

> Zgodzę się, że wzornictwo jest nowatorskie i super dopracowane natomiast nadal praktyczne jest włączenie światła w kuchni łokciem niosąc zakupy.


Masz rację homiq dlatego też jest to jedna z rzeczy nad którą do tej pory się zastanawiam. Natomiast jeśli chodzi o koszty to i tak niewiele taniej wyjdą mnie zwykłe wyłączniki bo ponoć oprócz samych wyłączników mechanicznych i tak potrzebny jest moduł wejść za 180 zł który może mi obsłużyć do dwóch podwójnych wyłączników. Więc z jakimś fajnym wyłącznikiem powiedzmy za 50 zł to różnica jest niewielka. Ale samo analizowanie przyciśnięć czyli ilość czy długość też działa tak samo więc być może praktyczność zwycięży i powrócę do opcji zwykły wyłącznik.




> Rozpoznawanie mieszkańców, automatyczne dostosowywanie warunków, muzyki, temperatur itp. traktuję jako ciekawostkę nie mającą szans praktycznego zastosowania. Możliwości i technologii jest wiele natomiast dom nie będzie miał informacji o naszym humorze, samopoczuciu albo potrzebie chwili. Każde zadziałanie może być błędne i nawet jeżeli będzie stanowić drobny procent to właśnie on będzie tak irytujący, że ręczne sterowanie zwycięża.


Otóż to.

----------


## dendrytus

> jak Ty wejdziesz to zrobi czarną a jak żona to białą


A jak wejdziemy oboje? Ja po kawę a ona po herbatę?
O ile właczanie specjalnego ekspresu do kawy smartfonem czy tabletem ma sens, o tyle włączanie go z automatu nie.




> w wielu pomieszczeniach lokalizacja lepiej się sprawdza niż czujniki ruchu/obecności np do zapalania światła
> w pomieszczeniach gdzie nikogo nie ma, *można przykręcić ogrzewanie* ....


Ale to załatwia mi czujnik obcości od mniej więcej od 25 lat. 
Nawet czujka od alarmu jeśli system ID/IB jest zintegrowany z SSWiN.
I lokalizacja NA PEWNO nie będzie działać lepiej.




> z resztą po co to pisze, dobrze o tym wiesz.


Owszem





> Ale jak już chcesz mieć system który rozpoznaje  użytkownika to znalazłem w sieci coś takiego jak inteligentny monitoring  który rozpoznaje twarze http://www.4safe.pl/artykuly/2/wzrost_zaufania_do_systemow_rozpoznawania_twarzy Czy można go zintegrować z systemem nie wiem, pewnie tak.


Owszem można jako np. upoważnienie do dostępu do domu lub pomieszczenia. Innych zastosowań praktyczni nie ma.




> Co do rozpoznawania lokalizacji to użytkowników to bardzo interesuje i to w skali w jakiej nawet sobie nie wyobrażasz.
> Jeszcze trochę i ta technologia stanie się powszechna.


Zmartwię cię ale NIKOGO to nie interesuje. Lokalizacja od dawna nie jest problemem. Problemem są kolizje zadań, które mają być wykonane na podstawie lokalizacji.





> Moje oczekiwania są takie żeby system wiedział  kiedy nie ma nikogo w domu i wykonał odpowiednie ku temu czynności takie  jak zgaszenie światła, aktywacja alarmu jeśli ja zapomnę, zmiana  temperatury


Możesz sobie darować, bo to nie działa.




> Wiem  że system potrafi jeszcze znacznie więcej np. podążanie dźwięku za  użytkownikiem (nad tym się jeszcze zastanawiam bo wiąże się to z  instalacją głośników sufitowych).


To natomiast działa tylko w salonach i podczas marketingowej gadki.
W praktyce nie działa z powodu kolizji związanych mieszkańcami.

Sam multiroom jest jak najbardziej OK. Jedyna integracja mająca sens, to "wbudowanie" przycisków sterujący w panel np przy drzwiach. Dobrze jak panel posiada odbiornik IR.





> Zgodzę się, że wzornictwo jest nowatorskie i super  dopracowane natomiast nadal praktyczne jest włączenie światła w kuchni  łokciem niosąc zakupy.


A dlaczego światło nie załącza ci się automatycznie w kuchni i w spiżarni, przecież wchodząc do nich możesz mieć zajęte ręce?

----------


## WiesiekM

> Możesz sobie darować, bo to nie działa


Chodzi ci o wykrywanie obecności? Koleś mi to w miarę logicznie wytłumaczył że na podstawie analizy zachowania czujek ruchu system jest w stanie wykryć nieobecność. W sypialni i pokojach dzieci będę miał dodatkowo czujki obecności. Tyle że dla pewności że się nie pomyli instalacja dopiero po jakimś czasie wykona te czynności. Ale mogę też sam informować system o nieobecności przy wyjściu przytrzymując np. na 2 sekundy wyłącznik w wiatrołapie




> To natomiast działa tylko w salonach i podczas marketingowej gadki.
> W praktyce nie działa z powodu kolizji związanych mieszkańcami.
> Sam multiroom jest jak najbardziej OK. Jedyna integracja mająca sens, to "wbudowanie" przycisków sterujący w panel np przy drzwiach. Dobrze jak panel posiada odbiornik IR.


Domyślam się że może to być zbędnym średnio działającym bajerem ale jak już sobie to każę zainstalować to bez opcji żeby dźwięk podążał za mną. W salonie nie chcę. Jak już się zdecyduję to łazienka, sypialnia i może pokoje dzieci. W łazience może się włączać na podstawie czujek ruchu ale już w pozostałych pokojach na pewno tej funkcji nie chcę. Po prostu sterowanie telefonem lub tymi ich panelami. Jeśli panelami to czeka mnie jeszcze dodatkowy koszt żeby były one wielopolowe a nie tylko podwójne czy poczwórne. Dlatego też się jeszcze zastanawiam bo instalacja tego w czterech pomieszczeniach gdzie niezależnie będę mógł sobie puszczać co będę chciał wyjdzie mnie dodatkowo prawie 10 tysi (8 głośników, 4 wzmacniacze magistralne, 4 odtwarzacze multiroom i robocizna) + może jeszcze te panele dotykowe ale dziewięcio polowe

----------


## dendrytus

> Chodzi ci o wykrywanie obecności? Koleś mi to w miarę logicznie wytłumaczył że na podstawie analizy zachowania czujek ruchu system jest w stanie wykryć nieobecność. W sypialni i pokojach dzieci będę miał dodatkowo czujki obecności. Tyle że dla pewności że się nie pomyli instalacja dopiero po jakimś czasie wykona te czynności. Ale mogę też sam informować system o nieobecności przy wyjściu przytrzymując np. na 2 sekundy wyłącznik w wiatrołapie


To, że ci to wytłumaczył, to nie wątpię, ale nie zmienia to faktu, że coś takiego jak włączanie SSWiN powinno być świadome.
Pytanie po jakim czasie dom powinien się sam uzbroić? 
Taki automat zwalnia cię z myślenia o bezpieczeństwie twojego domu, bo wydaje ci się, że sam siebie zabezpieczy, co nie jest dobre.
Od automatycznego włączania dużo lepsze jest włącznie z telefonu lub tabletu na wypadek gdy nie jesteśmy pewni czy włączyliśmy alarm. Funkcja dostępna już ze 20 lat.




> Domyślam się że może to być zbędnym średnio działającym bajerem ale jak już sobie to każę zainstalować to bez opcji żeby dźwięk podążał za mną. W salonie nie chcę. Jak już się zdecyduję *to łazienka, sypialnia i może pokoje dzieci*.


Dobry wybór. Jeśli masz, to pokój gościnny/gabinet. Możesz też pomyśleć o nagłośnieniu tarasu/ogrodu.




> W łazience może się włączać na podstawie czujek ruchu ale już w pozostałych pokojach na pewno tej funkcji nie chcę.


Nie ma sensu.
Nagłośnienie łazienki to świetny pomysł, ale akustyka nie będzie najwyższych lotów. 
Z doświadczenia wiem, że włączy ci się zawsze nie to co chcesz, poza tym nie zawsze chcesz czegoś słuchać. Co niektórzy np. czytają w łazienkach instrukcje obsługi do urządzeń których nie mają i mieć nie będą.

----------


## WiesiekM

Dzięki dendrytus za słuszne uwagi. Z tym alarmem to rzeczywiście się zastanowię czy ma mi się sam włączać czy może faktycznie ręcznie. Całe szczęście wszystko idzie przeprogramować i podejrzewam że po jakimś czasie użytkowania pewne funkcję będę chciał pozmieniać. Z jakością dźwięku to instalator od razu mi powiedział że głośniki dają jedne z lepszych dostępnych na rynku ale sam fakt że płyta kartonowo gipsowa będzie pudłem rezonansowym to nie powinienem spodziewać się jakości HiFi.  Dlatego też w salonie jak już to dam zwykły system HiFi + odtwarzacz multiroom. A co do tego tarasu to nie pomyślałem o tym, zadzwonię do nich i zapytam w poniedziałek. A jak z głośnikami, wytrzymają warunki atmosferyczne?

----------


## Sztywniak

> A jak wejdziemy oboje? Ja po kawę a ona po herbatę?
> O ile właczanie specjalnego ekspresu do kawy smartfonem czy tabletem ma sens, o tyle włączanie go z automatu nie.


i też niczego takiego nie proponowałem , podparłem się tylko Twoim przykładem. Dla mnie ekspresy do kawy mogą nie istnieć




> Ale to załatwia mi czujnik obcości od mniej więcej od 25 lat. 
> Nawet czujka od alarmu jeśli system ID/IB jest zintegrowany z SSWiN.
> I lokalizacja NA PEWNO nie będzie działać lepiej.


oczywiście ale czujniki mają też wady, np otwieram drzwi szafy i jestem zasłonięty od czujnika, wtedy światło gaśnie. Beacon jest wtedy fajnym wsparciem.




> Zmartwię cię ale NIKOGO to nie interesuje. Lokalizacja od dawna nie jest problemem. Problemem są kolizje zadań, które mają być wykonane na podstawie lokalizacji.


o kurde czyli to 25 000 pakietów developerskich Estimote kupiły firmy których to nie interesuje? kosztów potrzebowali czy co ?  :wink:  
A ja głupi cały czas myślałem że kupiły po to, żeby rozwijać swoje produkty w oparciu o tę technologię. 
Tysiące beaconów tygodniowo sprzedawanych, tylko przez tą jedną firmę to jest wg Ciebie "NIKOGO" ?
Jakie mogą być kolizje przy zapalaniu świateł ? ktoś jest - świeci, nikogo nie ma - nie świeci.




> Możesz sobie darować, bo to nie działa.


w KNX nie można zrobić żeby dom się sam zamykał, jak nikogo przez dłuższy czas nie ma ?

----------


## WiesiekM

Wracając do tego alarmu. Mam obecnie u siebie system alarmowy i przeważnie kończy się to tak że przy wyjściu nikt oprócz mnie nie pamięta o włączeniu systemu. Mogę tłumaczyć żonie w nieskończoność i do puki ktoś się nie włamie to dalej tak to będzie wyglądało, więc może jednak skorzystam z opcji włączania automatycznego.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Sztywniak gdzie według ciebie kończy się automatyka budynku a gdzie zaczyna się instalacja inteligentna?


Inteligentny dom to wymysł marketingu w Polsce. Na świecie nazywa się to smarthome. Nie słyszałem jeszcze o producencie który by sprzedawał naprawdę inteligentne domy. 
Niektóre instalacje są mniej , inne bardziej zautomatyzowane ale żadna z nich nie jest inteligentna. Było już o tym na forach masę dyskusji.
Jeżeli masz taką możliwość, to każda funkcję zanim zamówisz, postaraj się obejrzeć jak działa w praktyce, bo jak Ci wskazał dendrytus przykład z multiroom-em, to czasami z wykonaniem obiecanych funkcji jest problem.

----------


## WiesiekM

> Inteligentny dom to wymysł marketingu w Polsce. Na świecie nazywa się to smarthome. Nie słyszałem jeszcze o producencie który by sprzedawał naprawdę inteligentne domy.


To z resztą też powiedział mi instalator. Inteligentny dom to tylko hasło. Powszechnie bowiem wiadomo że sztuczna inteligencja na razie oficjalnie nie istnieje. I mam nadzieję że tak też jeszcze długo pozostanie.




> Jeżeli masz taką możliwość, to każda funkcję zanim zamówisz, postaraj się obejrzeć jak działa w praktyce, bo jak Ci wskazał dendrytus przykład z multiroom-em, to czasami z wykonaniem obiecanych funkcji jest problem.


Byłem zobaczyć jedną z ich instalacji prawie całą wykonaną, na więcej nie mam czasu. Mieli tam zainstalowane głośniki w pomieszczeniach o których pisałem powyżej, ale jeszcze nie działały ponieważ te wzmacniacze magistralne dopiero wychodzą z produkcji (jest to najnowszy produkt Ampio) A ten efekt podążającego dźwięku jak już to na takiej zasadzie że sam sobie mógłbym tę opcję uaktywnić jeśli będę chciał, a normalnie to sterowanie ręczne. W praktyce fajna funkcja jedynie żeby pokazać znajomym jak przyjdą w odwiedziny i też nie wyobrażam sobie praktyczności tej funkcji w życiu codziennym.

----------


## dendrytus

> Z jakością dźwięku to instalator od razu mi powiedział że  głośniki dają jedne z lepszych dostępnych na rynku ale sam fakt że płyta  kartonowo gipsowa będzie pudłem rezonansowym to nie powinienem  spodziewać się jakości HiFi.


Problemem nie jest kraton-gips, bo można wytłumić wełną.
Problemem jest łazienka, gdzie mamy dużo prostych i prostopadłych ścian o "twardej" budowie., które tworzę dość dziwny pogłos.





> oczywiście ale czujniki mają też wady, np otwieram drzwi szafy i jestem zasłonięty od czujnika, wtedy światło gaśnie. Beacon jest wtedy fajnym wsparciem.


Nie, nie sprawdzi się. Prościej i taniej jest wydłużyć czas świecenia. Jakoś nikt nigdy nie zgłaszał mi podobnych problemów w garderobach.




> o kurde czyli to 25 000 pakietów developerskich Estimote kupiły firmy których to nie interesuje? kosztów potrzebowali czy co ?  
> A ja głupi cały czas myślałem że kupiły po to, żeby rozwijać swoje produkty w oparciu o tę technologię. 
> Tysiące beaconów tygodniowo sprzedawanych, tylko przez tą jedną firmę to jest wg Ciebie "NIKOGO" ?


To tylko pokazuje, że ktoś ma pomysł na biznes, tylko jeszcze nie wiadomo czy dochodowy.
Pytanie kto to kupuje i czy jest zadowolony z zakupów.
Dla mnie np. jogurt z chipem to głupota, dla niektórych super ekstra rozwiązanie. Tylko, że ja wolę więcej jogurtu od pseudo funkcjonalności i dodatkowej roboty, bo przecież ta pseudo funkcjonalność nie będzie za darmo.
Jak wchodzę do garderoby w gaciach, w piżamie lub nago to gdzie sobie tego chipa mam przykleić?
I dlaczego uważasz, że światło powinno się świecić tylko dlatego, że zapotniałem zabrać z pokoju chipa?
Podążająca muzyka ze Estimote będzie taką samą bzdurą jak odpalanie się ekspresu do kawy w ID. 




> Jakie mogą być kolizje przy zapalaniu świateł ? ktoś jest - świeci, nikogo nie ma - nie świeci.


Żadne, ale po co mi chip, skoro mam włącznik na ścianie lub czujkę obecności?
To będę potrzebował chipa, żeby włączył mi światło?
Chociaż czy nie będzie kolizji? Jak żona ma włączony kinkiet i czyta w łóżku i ja wejdę to włączy się bezsensownie górne światło?
Jak wyjdę na chwilę z pokoju to się zgasi? Jak wstanę z łóżka, to zapali się górne, a później zgasi jak wyjdę i jak wrócę to znowu dyskoteka? 
Czy może będę musiał przewidzieć wszystkie możliwe kombinacje?




> w KNX nie można zrobić żeby dom się sam zamykał, jak nikogo przez dłuższy czas nie ma ?


Można, tylko że jest niepraktyczne i dlatego napisałem, że nie działa.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Jak wchodzę do garderoby w gaciach, w piżamie lub nago to gdzie sobie tego chipa mam przykleić?
> 
> Żadne, ale po co mi chip, skoro mam włącznik na ścianie lub czujkę obecności?
> To będę potrzebował chipa, żeby włączył mi światło?


Rozumiem że nie wiesz jak działają beacony. To nie pogadamy.  Z resztą w garderobie masz czujnik obecności który jest wystarczający.




> Chociaż czy nie będzie kolizji? Jak żona ma włączony kinkiet i czyta w łóżku i ja wejdę to włączy się bezsensownie górne światło?
> Jak wyjdę na chwilę z pokoju to się zgasi? Jak wstanę z łóżka, to zapali się górne, a później zgasi jak wyjdę i jak wrócę to znowu dyskoteka? 
> Czy może będę musiał przewidzieć wszystkie możliwe kombinacje?


Piszesz teraz przekornie, bo doskonale wiesz, że w każdym domu są inne warunki i dla każdej instalacji musisz przewidzieć wiele bardziej złożonych kombinacji.





> Można, tylko że jest niepraktyczne i dlatego napisałem, że nie działa.


sorki że drążę temat ale mnie to bardzo zainteresowało bo u mnie ta funkcja bardzo dobrze się sprawdza. Może akurat mój sposób bycia na to pozwala ale u mnie ta funkcjonalność działa ok.

----------


## dendrytus

> Rozumiem że nie wiesz jak działają beacony. To nie pogadamy.  Z resztą w garderobie masz czujnik obecności który jest wystarczający.


Wiem jak działają ale w twoim rozwiązaniu, to ty musisz mieć go przy sobie.




> Piszesz teraz przekornie, bo doskonale wiesz, że w każdym domu są inne warunki i dla każdej instalacji musisz przewidzieć wiele bardziej złożonych kombinacji.


Nie muszę, bo wbrew pozorom wszyscy zachowujemy się podobnie.




> sorki że drążę temat ale mnie to bardzo zainteresowało bo u mnie ta funkcja bardzo dobrze się sprawdza. Może akurat mój sposób bycia na to pozwala ale u mnie ta funkcjonalność działa ok.


A po jakim czasie następuje samo-uzbrojenie?

----------


## Sztywniak

> Wiem jak działają ale w twoim rozwiązaniu, to ty musisz mieć go przy sobie.


wystarczy smartwatch, pierścionek, bransoletka 
żebyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli, beacony nie są zamiast, tylko jako uzupełnienie




> A po jakim czasie następuje samo-uzbrojenie?


nie następuje, po 30 min i paru jeszcze warunkach przychodzi powiadomienie z pytaniem czy uzbroić

----------


## dendrytus

> wystarczy smartwatch, pierścionek, bransoletka 
> żebyśmy się dobrze zrozumieli, beacony nie są zamiast, tylko jako uzupełnienie


Uzupełnienie czego? 
Po co mi g*wniany zegarek, obciachowy pierścionek czy wieśniacka bransoletka. Sorki ale te zabawki tak wyglądają i będą wyglądać.
Wywalam kasę, komplikuje sobie system, tracę czas na super niedziałające algorytmy i co dostaję? NIC. No może nie nic, bo przed znajomymi mogę się pochwalić, że bransoletka włącza światło, a oni nie mają takiego czegoś.
A jak przyjdzie gosposia? A jak przyjdzie pan hydraulik? 
A jak wyłączę smartfona, bo chcę mieć 2 dni tylko dla siebie i rodziny
W inteligentnym domu powinno się żyć bardziej komfortowo niż w zwykłym, powinienem mieć mniej obowiązków i problemów.

Pamiętasz taki przełomowy wynalazek, który zrewolucjonizował ID polegający na tym, że machało się rękoma, a światło się zapalało lub rolety się opuszczały?
Ja uważałem, że to głupota, taka sama jak tu



Każdy średnio rozgarnięty gość uważał, że przy pomocy klawiatury i myszki zrobi to samo wydajniej, szybciej i bez wysiłku przez 8 godzin, ale myszka i klawiatura nie są widowiskowe i nie potrzebują mocy obliczeniowej. 

Tak samo nie można pokazać znajomym czy klientom, że rolety same się ustawiają aby zapewnić mieszkańcom odpowiedni komfort czy zapobiegać przegrzaniu.
Jak mam pokazać klientowi, że automatyka sama wszystko zrobi? Musze mu to opowiedzieć, bo zademonstrować się nie da.
Z inteligencją domu jest tak samo jak z inteligencja u ludzi, jej po prostu nie widać.
Włączanie światła smartfonem to tylko bardziej skomplikowana technologia niż włączanie pilotem, ale jest bardziej widowiskowa o pilota.
Włączanie światła komendą głosową to tylko bardziej skomplikowana technologia  niż włączanie klaśnięciem, ale jest bardziej widowiskowa od klaskania.
Zresztą co to za inteligentny dom, w którym muszę mówić lub używać smartfona.





> nie następuje, po 30 min i paru jeszcze warunkach przychodzi powiadomienie z pytaniem czy uzbroić


30 minut dom bez ochrony. Poczytaj statystyki kradzieży mówiące po jakim czasie od opuszczenia domu najczęściej dochodzi do włamań. Dodam, że idealnie mieścisz się w tym czasie.
Przy okazji dowiesz się ile czasu trwa średnio włamanie. W zasadzie to niezły sprint.

Zabezpieczenie domu to obowiązek i należy do niego podchodzić z powagą tak ja do różnych haseł. No chyba, że masz hasła typu 1111 lub qwerty lub cyckidupa.

Mam rozwiązania, które są dużo lepsze, ale nie zamierzam ich podawać nikomu innemu niż moim klientom. W końcu chodzi o ich i moje bezpieczeństwo.





> Wracając do tego alarmu. Mam obecnie u siebie  system alarmowy i przeważnie kończy się to tak że przy wyjściu nikt  oprócz mnie nie pamięta o włączeniu systemu. Mogę tłumaczyć żonie w  nieskończoność i do puki ktoś się nie włamie to dalej tak to będzie  wyglądało, więc może jednak skorzystam z opcji włączania  automatycznego.


To zrób im "włamanie".
Skuteczne też jest płacenia przez domowników kary za niewłączenie alarmu. 5 zł. za każde niewłączenie  jest dobrą stawką. Pamięć zdarzeń "powie" kto powinien włączyć alarm. Podliczenie tygodnia powinno być w sobotę rano.
Oczywiście dotyczy to WSZYSTKICH domowników.


PS.
Jedyne smartwatche godne uwagi to Kairos https://kairoswatches.com/ , co  nie zmienia faktu, że nie zamierzałbym ich integrować z ID.

----------


## homelogic

Dendrytus, dawno nie wyprodukowałeś równie merytorycznego posta. Muszę przyznać że zgadzam się z nim w 99%. Klienci patrzą na mnie dziwnie jak chcę wcisnąć pilota do obsługi rolet i świateł, ale zazwyczaj po dwóch miesiącach przyznają mi rację. 

Ten 1% zostawiłem sobie na smartfonowe bajery które faktycznie się przydają i które widać, czyli np. diagnostyka domu. Dane historyczne. Chociażby głupia statystyka temperatur w każdej strefie. Kilku hydraulików zdążyło mnie mocno znienawidzić gdy ich klienci przeanalizowali te parę wykresów.

----------


## dendrytus

Inteligentny dom czy smarthome, to dom w którym JEDEN czujnik jest w stanie realizować wiele różnych funkcji. ID/IB powstały właśnie po to, aby ograniczać liczbę czujników. 
Minimalizacja, to inteligencja instalatora. Nigdy nie było problemu z montażem po 10 czujników w pomieszczeniu. Inteligentnie jest to zrobić przy pomocy 3, góra 4. Najlepiej jak są jeszcze w jednej obudowie.
Jak nawtykamy czujników, które realizują te same funkcje, to wracamy do czasu sprzed ID czyli do domów tylko zautomatyzowanych.
Mogę czujka obecności w kuchni sterować oświetleniem w lodówce. Tylko po co?

----------


## Sztywniak

> Uzupełnienie czego? 
> Po co mi g*wniany zegarek, obciachowy pierścionek czy wieśniacka bransoletka. Sorki ale te zabawki tak wyglądają i będą wyglądać.
> Wywalam kasę, komplikuje sobie system, tracę czas na super niedziałające algorytmy i co dostaję? NIC. No może nie nic, bo przed znajomymi mogę się pochwalić, że bransoletka włącza światło, a oni nie mają takiego czegoś.


rozumiem że użyjesz każdego argumentu żeby wyszło na Twoje ?
Smartwatch jest zamiennikiem beacona, którego musiałbyś nosić. Nie ma to nic wspólnego z chwaleniem się przed znajomymi. Za "chwilę" smartwatche będą tak powszechne jak smartfony.
Osobiście używam smartwatch-a, który przy moim trybie życia uważam za bardzo przydatny.
Dlaczego jesteś aż takim przeciwnikiem nowych technologii ?
To mi przypomina teksty jak 10 lat temu kupiłem pierwszego smartfona z HTC i słyszałem : po co Ci takie wielkie g.. , - na takim małym g... chcesz czytać maile ? od maili jest komputer itd..
Dzisiaj oponenci bez zająknięcia używają smartfonów i nie wyobrażają sobie specjalnie włączać kompa żeby odczytać maila.

aha i jeszcze dodam że światło ze smartwatcha włącza się głosowo i jest to wygodne, gdy nie musisz iść go wyłączać wyłącznikiem na drugim końcu domu.




> A jak przyjdzie gosposia? A jak przyjdzie pan hydraulik?


no to przyjdą. Światło zapalą Im inne czujniki, a jak nie, to skorzystają z włączników.




> A jak wyłączę smartfona, bo chcę mieć 2 dni tylko dla siebie i rodziny


a co ma do tego smartfon ?  :wink: 




> W inteligentnym domu powinno się żyć bardziej komfortowo niż w zwykłym, powinienem mieć mniej obowiązków i problemów.


zgoda




> Pamiętasz taki przełomowy wynalazek, który zrewolucjonizował ID polegający na tym, że machało się rękoma, a światło się zapalało lub rolety się opuszczały?
> Ja uważałem, że to głupota, taka sama jak tu
> 
> 
> Każdy średnio rozgarnięty gość uważał, że przy pomocy klawiatury i myszki zrobi to samo wydajniej, szybciej i bez wysiłku przez 8 godzin, ale myszka i klawiatura nie są widowiskowe i nie potrzebują mocy obliczeniowej.


no cóż, niektóre pomysły/technologie okazują się niewypałem ale czy to znaczy że nie powinniśmy próbować dalej ??
mamy zostać na takim etapie na jakim jesteśmy ? mogliśmy to przerwać wcześniej , włączać światła przyciskami na ścianach i nie wydawać kupę kasy na automatykę domową. Z resztą to nie jest na temat.




> Tak samo nie można pokazać znajomym czy klientom, że rolety same się ustawiają aby zapewnić mieszkańcom odpowiedni komfort czy zapobiegać przegrzaniu.
> Jak mam pokazać klientowi, że automatyka sama wszystko zrobi? Musze mu to opowiedzieć, bo zademonstrować się nie da.
> Z inteligencją domu jest tak samo jak z inteligencja u ludzi, jej po prostu nie widać.
> Włączanie światła smartfonem to tylko bardziej skomplikowana technologia niż włączanie pilotem, ale jest bardziej widowiskowa o pilota.
> Włączanie światła komendą głosową to tylko bardziej skomplikowana technologia  niż włączanie klaśnięciem, ale jest bardziej widowiskowa od klaskania.


nie rozumiem po co mi to piszesz, przecież to wszyscy wiedzą. Niczego przeciwnego nie pisałem , z resztą w tym wątku w ogóle o tym nie pisałem. 
i dalej ...




> Zresztą co to za inteligentny dom, w którym muszę mówić lub używać smartfona.


nie musisz ale możesz a to różnica z resztą to też nie na temat . OFFtopujesz na max. 
Jak piszesz o KNX to po prostu błyszczysz wiedzą i za to jesteś moim GURU ale jak wchodzisz na grząski temat to zaczynasz lecieć takim OFFtopem że szok.
Pisaliśmy o beaconach a Ty płyniesz. Zgadzam się z tym co piszesz ale to w ogóle nie dotyczy beaconów ani tego co pisałem  :wink: 
Jeżeli w taki sposób chcesz uzasadnić to że lokalizacja po beaconach jest do bani to mnie "przekonałeś".
Testuje beacony od 3 miesięcy , marzy mi się, żeby tak dopracować zapalanie światła po lokalizacji , aby w końcu pozbyć się czujników ruchu, które tylko szpecą pomieszczenia.
Beaconów nie widać.




> 30 minut dom bez ochrony. Poczytaj statystyki kradzieży mówiące po jakim czasie od opuszczenia domu najczęściej dochodzi do włamań. Dodam, że idealnie mieścisz się w tym czasie.
> Przy okazji dowiesz się ile czasu trwa średnio włamanie. W zasadzie to niezły sprint.


tak, tak, szczególnie że w tym roku zdarzyło się to aż 2 razy. Nowa gosposia zapomniała przy wyjściu nacisnąć przycisk. Nie wpadajmy też w paranoje. Na moim osiedlu jest ponad 20 domów z czego 3 mają w ogóle alarm. Pieniędzy w domu trzymać nie muszę bo uczciwie płace podatki, więc ryzyko małe  :wink: 




> Zabezpieczenie domu to obowiązek i należy do niego podchodzić z powagą tak ja do różnych haseł. No chyba, że masz hasła typu 1111 lub qwerty lub cyckidupa.
> Mam rozwiązania, które są dużo lepsze, ale nie zamierzam ich podawać nikomu innemu niż moim klientom. W końcu chodzi o ich i moje bezpieczeństwo.


nie wmówisz mi, że każesz swoim klientom wpisywać jakieś skomplikowane hasła do uzbrajania alarmu. Po co ?? To byłoby chore.
Najprostsze ID potrafią to przecież robić z przycisku przy wyjściu z domu tzw. "zamknij dom" lub z pilota od alarmu.  :wink: 




> PS.
> Jedyne smartwatche godne uwagi to Kairos https://kairoswatches.com/ , co  nie zmienia faktu, że nie zamierzałbym ich integrować z ID.


bo w KNX-ie ma to mały sens i byłoby niebotycznie drogie jak na funkcje które się uzyska.Ot co.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Inteligentny dom czy smarthome, to dom w którym JEDEN czujnik jest w stanie realizować wiele różnych funkcji. ID/IB powstały właśnie po to, aby ograniczać liczbę czujników. 
> Minimalizacja, to inteligencja instalatora. Nigdy nie było problemu z montażem po 10 czujników w pomieszczeniu. Inteligentnie jest to zrobić przy pomocy 3, góra 4. Najlepiej jak są jeszcze w jednej obudowie.


no właśnie
po co montować brzydkie czujniki obecności , które szpecą pomieszczenia jak można zamontować beacony , które mogą być schowane ?
W mojej pralni żeby prawidłowo działało automatyczne zapalanie światła musiałbym mieć co najmniej 2 czujniki obecności czyli w 2 skrajnych miejscach musiałbym oszpecić pomieszczenie. W salonie 4. Są miejsca gdzie nie można założyć czujnika obecności.
Ja nie chcę zakładać dziesiątek czujników a wręcz przeciwnie, chciałbym się ich pozbyć.




> Jak nawtykamy czujników, które realizują te same funkcje, to wracamy do czasu sprzed ID czyli do domów tylko zautomatyzowanych.


Obojętnie jaką teorię tu napiszesz, to odnoszę wrażenie że moduły automatyki,  jak tylko przekraczają polską granicę to nabierają "inteligencji".  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> no właśnie
> po co montować brzydkie czujniki obecności , które szpecą pomieszczenia jak można zamontować beacony , które mogą być schowane ?


I zrezygnuję też z czujek od alarmu? Czujek dymu, czadu bo przecież szpecą pomieszczenie.
Mam bezobsługowe niezawodne czujki o multi funkcjonalności zastąpić jakimś nic niedającym badziewiem na bateryjkę?
Mam zastępować sprawdzone technologie jakimś wynalazkami, które są zapominane po roku?

Mam panu doktorowi czy mecenasowi fundować konieczność "zgrywanie" smartfona z domem przynajmniej raz na dwa lata?
Mam mu przypominać o wymianie bateryjek? A jak nie wymieni to mu przestanie coś działać?

Te twoje lokalizatory maja pomiar natężenia światła czy temperatury?
Chcesz sobie instalować wszelkie nowinki, to sobie je instaluj, ale nie twierdź, że wywalanie dodatkowej kasy i marnowanie czasu  daje ci coś, poza szpanowaniem ilością czujników i najnowszymi technologiami.

Używasz jeszcze czujnika od machania rękami? 
Ja od 4 lat używam pilota logitecha do sterowania wszystkim w salonie i nie zamieniłbym go na smartfona? Dlaczego? Bo wykonuje operacje pilotem szybciej, jest zawsze pod ręką i jest zawsze naładowany. Chce pogłośnić, jedno naciśnięcie klawisza, a ile jest naciśnięć w smartfonie? Ale owszem możesz sobie założyć jakieś bateryjkowe coś i też zmieniać kanały. Możesz nawet zrobić sobie to w zegarku i nim sterować o ile nie będzie się właśnie ładował, albo właśnie "zakończy żywot".

Od 10 lat używa różnych smartfonów i PDA, nie potrafię używać normalnych komórek, bo są zbyt skomplikowane, ale za to nic nie potrafią.
Smartwatcha nie mam i nie zamierzam mieć, chyba że bateria będzie starczać na 2 lata. Smartwatche nie mają niczego co byłby mi potrzebne, a czego nie miałbym w smartfonie. Zresztą na ogół bez smartfona w zasięgu g*wno mogą.

Twój dom nie będzie bardziej inteligentny, bo masz pierdyliard czujek i możesz nim sterować przy pomocy zegarka.
A dodatkowo będzie zużywał więcej energii niż to warte.

Możesz sobie te swoją lokalizację użyć do podążania dźwięku jak przemieszczasz się po domu, ja użyłbym słuchawek bezprzewodowych.




> W mojej pralni żeby prawidłowo działało automatyczne zapalanie światła  musiałbym mieć co najmniej 2 czujniki obecności czyli w 2 skrajnych  miejscach musiałbym oszpecić pomieszczenie.


Sztywniak, jak k*rwa można oszpecić pralnie? 
Załóż czujką sufitową lub mikrofalową.




> W salonie 4. Są miejsca  gdzie nie można założyć czujnika obecności.
> Ja nie chcę zakładać dziesiątek czujników a wręcz przeciwnie, chciałbym się ich pozbyć.


A po co ci czujka obecności w salonie? Wiatrołap, kuchnia, garaż, schody czy kibel dla gości to rozumiem, ale salon? 
 Zawsze myślałem, że salon obsługujemy scenami. Ale widać jeszcze wiele się muszę nauczyć.

PS.
Jeszcze trochę pomyślę, że handlujesz tymi paciorkami na baterię albo zainwestowałeś w to jakieś pieniądze.




> Ten 1% zostawiłem sobie na smartfonowe bajery które faktycznie się  przydają i które widać, czyli np. diagnostyka domu. Dane historyczne.


Owszem sterownie smartfonem się przydaje, ale nie jest to podstawa ID, tylko "wisienka na torcie".

----------


## dendrytus

> Patrząc z poziomu instalatora dostępnych systemów łatwo zapomnieć o idei smarthome. Zabawy ze scenami świetlnymi, roletami itp. znane są od dziesięcioleci ale to tylko zwykła automatyka a nie nawet ćwierć-inteligencja.


Nadal nie pochwaliłeś się co masz u siebie zainstalowane.


Ps.
Nie rozpisuj się na mój temat, bo i tak nie czytam więcej niż dwóch , trzech pierwszych zdań twoich wypocin. Chętnie przeczyta coś o twoim systemie i rozwiązaniach jakie siebie zastosowałeś.

----------


## dendrytus

> Bo nie mam potrzeb przechwalania się ani reklamowania tym bardziej.


No to przynajmniej napisz o rozwiązaniach.

PS.
Ciężko się przechwalać czymś czego się nie ma i o czym nie ma się bladego pojęcia.

----------


## El*ontro

> Doceniam takich, co to wydaje im się, że wszystko wiedzą i wszystko już osiągnęli. Gratuluję! Teraz tylko czekaj na Nobla


Pokaż mi gdzie napisałem, że wszystko wiem  :smile:  Chętnie uczę się nowych rzeczy, dlatego kilka razy pytałem o Twój (lub ten o którym piszesz) system sterowania domem, niestety bezskutecznie.

Wymyślać niesamowite historie, jak co ma działać można w nieskończoność. Problem polega na tym, że ma to działać w taki sposób, żeby nie irytować użytkownika. Inteligentny dom, jak u nas nazywa się automatykę domową, nie ma być mądrzejszy od domowników i znać lepiej ich potrzeby. Chodzi o zintegrowanie wszystkich instalacji, żeby usprawnić działanie i generować oszczędności. Poza tym taka instalacja musi działać przez długie lata nie zależnie zmienianych komputerów, smartfonów, czy innych wynalazków, których jeszcze możemy nie znać. Ale jednocześnie musi pozwalać na uzupełnienie instalacji o najnowsze wynalazki. Jak powstawał system KNX nikt nie słyszał o smartfonach, za kilka lat będą one przeżytkiem, a mimo wszystko instalacja (ta z początków KNX) będzie funkcjonować.

Od razu uprzedzam, że oszczędności nie oznaczają, że zwrócą się najdroższe przyciski.

Nie twierdzę, że inne systemy nie są w stanie realizować podobnych funkcji i nie powinny istnieć. Ale dla integratora liczy się niezawodność i zadowolony klient, więc może warto czasem wziąć pod uwagę nasz głos  :smile: 

A wracając do tematu "Gotowe systemy w dobrej cenie", może trzeba ustalić co to jest dobra cena. Może trzeba to odnieść do ceny np. podłóg, ogrodzeń itp.

----------


## dendrytus

> Inteligentny dom, jak u nas nazywa się automatykę domową,


Co nie jest do końca poprawne. Bo automatyka domowa może być na Integrze Satela, a inteligentny dom już nie.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Patrząc z poziomu instalatora dostępnych systemów łatwo zapomnieć o idei smarthome. Zabawy ze scenami świetlnymi, roletami itp. znane są od dziesięcioleci ale to tylko zwykła automatyka a nie nawet ćwierć-inteligencja.


Ale konkretnie do czego zmierzasz, bo ten tekst nic nowego nie wnosi oprócz słowa "ćwierć-inteligencja" co nią jest a co nie jest ?  :wink: 



> No to ja sobie nie zdaję z tego sprawy dlatego np. brama czy garaż otwierają się zbliżając do nich z dużą prędkością (autem, rowrem) a idąc pieszo otwiera się tylko bramka no i oczywiście drzwi; w zależności od pory dnia i przybywającego domownika zapalają się określone światła, uruchamia się określony obieg cwu a nawet określona stacja radiowa itp. itd. Sterowanie różnymi zdarzeniami i urządzeniami via fingerprint button to też nie kosmiczna technologia.


Fajnie, jakbyś kontynuował temat wyłączników systemowych od których zaczęła się ta dyskusja i rzeczowo się do nich odniósł. W tej chwili nie mając argumentów wyjeżdżasz ze sterowaniem bram, czy automatycznym zapalaniem się świateł w domu, nie wspominając o "obiegu cwu" dedykowanym dla konkretnego użytkownika  - rozwiń co miałeś na myśli, może to nie przejęzyczenie i każdy w tym domu ma osobną kuchnię i łazienkę ? Jeżeli nawet tak jest, to przyznam, inteligencja kosmiczna, dom już o tym wie, że pójdę na kibel  :wink:  
Skoro poruszyłeś już temat automatycznie otwieranej się bramy - dom o tym wie, czy mam zamiar wjechać do środka czy zaparkować przy wjeździe ? - OK, inny przykład, wjeżdżasz na posesję bez zamiaru chowania auta w garażu - dom też rozróżnia takie zdarzenie ?
Dobrze, kolejny temat: automatyczne odpalanie" świateł - wchodzę do mieszkania, nie mam zamiaru wchodzić do własnego pokoju, sypialni, tylko koło nich przechodzę - system będzie o tym wiedział ? Ok - jestem w środku, zapaliło się światło - pal licho że chciałem główne w pokoju, niech już świeci się to delikatne podświetlenie ledowe - a co z innymi użytkownikami, jak także będą chcieli skorzystać z tego pokoju ? Mama weszła na chwilę poszukać jakiejś Twojej książki - sięgnie po tableta, żeby załączyć oświetlenie, czy jednak do fizycznie zainstalowanego wyłącznika, czy to systemowego, czy tradycyjnego - jeżeli uważasz, że to pierwsze - to sorry, ale nie ma o czym z Tobą rozmawiać - możesz takie herezje głosić na forach, ale nie wmówisz takiego rozwiązania zdrowo myślącemu klientowi. 



> Konkretnie to zdarza mi się uczestniczyć w projektowaniu różnych systemów, w tym wspierających domowników, również kwestie oświetlenia, dlatego zawsze należy zastanowić się jak często będzie się coś takiego używać a jak często wystarczy zwykły przycisk bo realizacja zaawansowanych funkcji bardzo rzadko tak naprawdę wywoływana jest bezpośrednią akcją domownika.


Skoro już się pochwaliłeś, to przedstaw projekty domów mieszkalnych, gdzie w pokojach, sypialniach nie zaprojektowałeś żadnego wyłącznika oświetlenia i wszystko odbywa się automatycznie.

----------


## El*ontro

> Co nie jest do końca poprawne. Bo automatyka domowa może być na Integrze Satela, a inteligentny dom już nie.


Tu może rozpocząć się długa dyskusja, więc od razu wyjaśniam swój punkt widzenia. Napisałem o automatyce domowej jako odpowiedniku automatyki budynkowej dla domów. Faktycznie proste funkcje automatyki domowej można zrobić na Satelu, ale nie to miałem na myśli.

----------


## dendrytus

> OK, inny przykład, wjeżdżasz na posesję bez zamiaru chowania auta w garażu - dom też rozróżnia takie zdarzenie ?


Moje instalacje to rozróżniają i dom wie kiedy chcesz wjechać do garażu.

----------


## El*ontro

> _nick/konto zastępcze_
> 
> 
> ...sądzisz, że wszystko wiesz *o mnie*:


Daleko idące wnioski





> Taka automatyka ze smarthome wiele wspólnego nie ma, nie wiele usprawnia a przy jej kosztach nie wygeneruje nigdy takich oszczędności aby się zwrócić w okresie życia domu czy domowników.


Napisałem dalej, że nie musi się zwrócić. Oszczędności w przypadku domów są trochę przy okazji. Bardziej chodzi o komfort





> Więc wiesz, że coś jest na rzeczy, że projektuje się o wiele bardziej zaawansowane systemy niż tylko automatyka, systemy, które wyręczają człowieka w wielu rzeczach a nie tylko pozwalają z jednego rogu pokoju posterować światełkami czy roletami.


Po raz kolejny zachęcam do pochwalenia się swoją wiedzą.





> A pewnie, że będzie. Czarne, ebonitowe przełączniki obrotowe nadal działają.


Woda z kranu też leci, ale co to ma do rzeczy? Mówimy o automatyce, a nie włączaniu światła.




> Oczywiście, ze masz rację i oczywiście, że coś takiego powie każdy instalator "swojego" systemu.


Dokładnie, od tego jest na rynku konkurencja, żeby każdy mógł wybrać coś dla siebie. A wyboru może dokonać na podstawie różnych informacji, również tych od integratorów.





> A może jeszcze to, czego się od takiego systemu oczekuje? Jeśli to ma być jak piszesz tylko automatyka a nie smarthome to faktycznie nie ma o czym pisać.


To kolejny punkt, akurat zacząłem od ceny.

----------


## dendrytus

> Tu może rozpocząć się długa dyskusja, więc od razu wyjaśniam swój punkt widzenia. Napisałem o automatyce domowej jako odpowiedniku automatyki budynkowej dla domów. Faktycznie proste funkcje automatyki domowej można zrobić na Satelu, ale nie to miałem na myśli.


Dlatego ja rozróżniam automatykę domową od ID/IB.
Prosty przykład.
 Rolety sterowane alarmem.
Przy załączaniu alarmu rolety się opuszczają przy wyłączaniu podnoszą. Do tego o określonej godzinie wieczorem opuszczają się, a o świcie podnoszą.

W ID/IB rolety nie podniosą się jeśli wrócimy do domu o późnej porze, ponieważ zaraz musielibyśmy je opuszczać ręcznie.

Kolejny przykład to np. ogrzewanie strefowe.
W automatycznym domu mamy oddzielny regulator dla każde strefy co owocuje rozjechaniem się zegarów i brakiem jakiejkolwiek kontroli nad ogrzewaniem.

W ID/IB mamy wszystko pod kontrolą łącznie z czasami na regulatorach.

W ID/IB zarówno alarm jak i ogrzewanie mamy zintegrowane, w automatycznym domu każdy system jest oddzielny.




> W dużym skrócie - wie bo uczy się zachowań i statystycznie z dnia na  dzień lepiej odpowiada na potrzeby danego lub różnych kombinacji  użytkowników. Wyjątki zawsze obsługiwane są wyjątkowo a to można zrobić  zwykłym przyciskiem, smartphone czy tabletem tańszym niż szklany  przycisk. Reszty nie cytuję bo taka sama odp.


Rozumiem, że masz takie coś u siebie?
To który system ma analizę zachowań użytkowników?

----------


## dendrytus

> Ludzie! To tylko zwykła automatyka nie wiele lepsza od zwykłego wyłącznika czy zapadkowego zegara czasowego z taniego marketu.


No to dlaczego nie chcesz pochwalić się swoimi rozwiązaniami smarhome jakie u siebie zastosowałeś?
Masz w końcu jako jedyny na tym forum, a pewnie i na świecie smarthome.

PS.



> A jak już zaprogramuje się sterownik rolet na CZAS i  sygnał z alarmu i wtedy wieczorem się nie podniosą to już smarthome?


Nie będziesz miał bo nie zaprogramujesz. Sterowniki rolet nie maja funkcji logicznych i warunkowych. Rzadkością są też wbudowane zegary.




> A jak zainstaluję głupi devilink sterujący centralnie wszystkimi obwodami to już będzie smarthome?


Nie będziesz miał, ponieważ nie spełnia wymogów definicji ID/IB

*Inteligentny budynek* (również _inteligentny dom_, _system zarządzania budynkiem (Building Management System (BMS)_) – określenie wysoko zaawansowanego technicznie budynku.

Inteligentny budynek posiada system czujników i detektorów oraz jeden, zintegrowany system zarządzania wszystkimi znajdującymi się w budynku instalacjami. Dzięki informacjom pochodzącym z różnych elementów systemu, budynek może reagować na zmiany środowiska wewnątrz i na zewnątrz, co prowadzi do maksymalizacji funkcjonalności, komfortu i bezpieczeństwa, minimalizacji kosztów eksploatacji i modernizacji oraz ograniczenia emisji szkodliwych zanieczyszczeń. System inteligentnego budynku nie powinien wpływać negatywnie na ludzi znajdujących się w jego środowisku.

Jak to jest nie znać nawet elementarnych definicji w temacie, w którym próbuje się dyskutować?

----------


## El*ontro

> Dlatego ja rozróżniam automatykę domową od ID/IB.
> Prosty przykład.
>  Rolety sterowane alarmem.
> Przy załączaniu alarmu rolety się opuszczają przy wyłączaniu podnoszą. Do tego o określonej godzinie wieczorem opuszczają się, a o świcie podnoszą.
> 
> W ID/IB rolety nie podniosą się jeśli wrócimy do domu o późnej porze, ponieważ zaraz musielibyśmy je opuszczać ręcznie.
> 
> Kolejny przykład to np. ogrzewanie strefowe.
> W automatycznym domu mamy oddzielny regulator dla każde strefy co owocuje rozjechaniem się zegarów i brakiem jakiejkolwiek kontroli nad ogrzewaniem.
> ...


Trafia do mnie to tłumaczenie. Jednak właśnie tego typu funkcje w przypadku budynków (biurowce itp.) są określane terminem automatyki budynkowej.

----------


## dendrytus

> Trafia do mnie to tłumaczenie. Jednak właśnie tego typu funkcje w przypadku budynków (biurowce itp.) są określane terminem automatyki budynkowej.


Owszem, ale w biurowcach nikt nie wpadnie na chałturzenie automatyki budynkowej na satelu czy jakiś różnych niekompatybilnych wzajemnie  systemach. No może w Polsce będzie kilku geniuszy, którzy to zrobią.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy to jest temat o przechwalaniu się?


Dlaczego o przechwalaniu? Chcemy tylko się w końcu dowiedzieć co masz. Wiemy już, że nie masz włączników na ścianach.




> Co ja mam to nie ważne a czego świadomi użytkownicy oczekują od smarthome to wiem.


A skąd wiesz? Przecież żadnego nie znasz. 




> A dlaczego tak autorytarnie się wypowiadasz? Jeśli nie widziałeś takiego sterownika w KNX to nie znaczy, że tego nie ma.


Swoją drogą to ciekawe, bo twierdziłeś, że bardzo dobrze znasz KNX-a.
Akurat w KNX to żaden problem, bo mam do dyspozycji i funkcje logiczne i warunkowe i nie potrzebuję do tego żadnego serwera.




> Roleta to tylko element wykonawczy a od woli użytkownika i wiedzy instalatora zależy to kiedy jej silnik zadziała.


Tak tylko, że instalator musi mieć sterownik, a te jak wspomniałem NIE MAJĄ funkcji logicznych bo ich nie potrzebują, panie ekspert.




> A ta definicja to z czego wynika? Rozporządzenie jakieś? Chociaż ISO może?


A definicja lewej ręki to z czego wynika? Rozporządzenie jakieś? Chociaż ISO może?
A z tego panie pajac, że jak powstaje jakieś określenie, to się je definiuje.
ISO panie tępy umysłowo, to zbiór definicji.




> Fajnie, że to przytaczasz bo z tego widać, że nie do końca pojmujesz co to jakość tego zarządzania. Zarządzaj automatycznie, ja wolę smart.


To może idź do wątku o smarthome.

----------


## Sztywniak

> I zrezygnuję też z czujek od alarmu? Czujek dymu, czadu bo przecież szpecą pomieszczenie.


nie pisałem nic o czujkach od alarmu bo to jest w ogóle inna bajka, o wyglądzie nie wspominając.




> Mam bezobsługowe niezawodne czujki o multi funkcjonalności zastąpić jakimś nic niedającym badziewiem na bateryjkę?
> Mam zastępować sprawdzone technologie jakimś wynalazkami, które są zapominane po roku?


Opinia osoby która nie widziała. Super.  :wink: 
Życzę Ci oczywiście wszystkiego najlepszego , dużo zdrowia i 100 lat życia ale chichotem by było, gdybyś na starość musiał chodzić z beaconem , który Cię lokalizuje.
Niestety nie wspomnisz wtedy tej dyskusji bo pamięć świeża najszybciej ulatuje.
Gdybyś nie wiedział to tego badziewia używa się w medycynie, gdzie standardy muszą być naprawdę wysokie.
Przekonamy się za jakiś czas. Wiesz że potrafię odszczekać jak się pomylę. Tu jednak jestem bardzo pewny siebie  :wink: 




> Mam panu doktorowi czy mecenasowi fundować konieczność "zgrywanie" smartfona z domem przynajmniej raz na dwa lata?


co Ty masz z tymi doktorami i mecenasami ?  :wink: 
 Masz jakąś grupę niepełnosprawnych czy co ?? Znam wielu znakomitych ludzi i nie mają problemów z obsługą smartfona i nie jadą do serwisu żeby im sparowali z zestawem w aucie. Przesadzasz trochę.  :wink: 
Z resztą ja nie wiem o jakim smartfonie Ty piszesz. 
To chyba nie do mnie miało być bo ja nie uważam smartfona za ergonomiczne sterowanie.




> Mam mu przypominać o wymianie bateryjek? A jak nie wymieni to mu przestanie coś działać?


jakich bateryjek ?? w czym ?? w beaconach ? Przecież nie muszą być bateryjne  :wink: 




> Te twoje lokalizatory maja pomiar natężenia światła czy temperatury?


Do wersji Bluetooth smart możesz podłączyć naprawdę dużo czujników.
akcelerometer, 
temperatura (z pamięcią), 
halla (naklejasz na licznik i zlicza impulsy)
światła
wilgotności
nie będę wymieniał bo za długo. Jak weźmiesz beacon z wejściem 1 wire to .... , jak weźmiesz z wejściem ... to .... Możesz składać jak klocki.
Beacony potrafią też przesyłać muzykę i połączenia telefoniczne/interkomowe.
Właśnie takimi modułami zamierzam zastąpić niektóre moduły Z-wave.




> Chcesz sobie instalować wszelkie nowinki, to sobie je instaluj, ale nie twierdź, że wywalanie dodatkowej kasy i marnowanie czasu  daje ci coś, poza szpanowaniem ilością czujników i najnowszymi technologiami.


Ja tylko chcę jak najwygodniej mieszkać , sam mnie tym zaraziłeś. Stworzyłeś potwora  :wink: 




> Używasz jeszcze czujnika od machania rękami?


nie, nigdy nie używałem tzn ktoś mnie kiedyś poprosił i przysłał , żebym to zintegrował z ID i tyle go widziałem.
Pierwsze wrażenie było fajne, bo rozpoznaje gest każdego palca osobno ale w moim domu nie widzę zastosowania dla takiego czujnika.
Nie widzę też zastosowania w innych domach ale może są jakieś specyficzne warunki gdzie się sprawdzi.
Tak w ogóle to ten czujnik został stworzony dla graczy a nie do ID.
Ktoś poprosił to mu zrobiłem, nie wiem czy do niego macha  :wink: 




> Ja od 4 lat używam pilota logitecha do sterowania wszystkim w salonie i nie zamieniłbym go na smartfona? Dlaczego? Bo wykonuje operacje pilotem szybciej, jest zawsze pod ręką i jest zawsze naładowany. Chce pogłośnić, jedno naciśnięcie klawisza, a ile jest naciśnięć w smartfonie? Ale owszem możesz sobie założyć jakieś bateryjkowe coś i też zmieniać kanały. Możesz nawet zrobić sobie to w zegarku i nim sterować o ile nie będzie się właśnie ładował, albo właśnie "zakończy żywot".


pilot Logitecha fajny i bardzo ergonomiczny, oczywiście jeśli nie jest to najnowsza wersja, bo ona jest już za bardzo zagnieżdżona w sterowaniu.
W salonie też steruje pilem bo jest najszybciej.
pozostałe możliwości sterowania to tylko uzupełnienie ale korzystam z nich często.




> Od 10 lat używa różnych smartfonów i PDA, nie potrafię używać normalnych komórek, bo są zbyt skomplikowane, ale za to nic nie potrafią.
> Smartwatcha nie mam i nie zamierzam mieć, chyba że bateria będzie starczać na 2 lata. Smartwatche nie mają niczego co byłby mi potrzebne, a czego nie miałbym w smartfonie. Zresztą na ogół bez smartfona w zasięgu g*wno mogą.


Musisz doczytać bo nowe smartwatche mogą pracować autonomicznie. Co do baterii to masz racje. Codzienne ładowanie.




> Twój dom nie będzie bardziej inteligentny, bo masz pierdyliard czujek i możesz nim sterować przy pomocy zegarka.
> A dodatkowo będzie zużywał więcej energii niż to warte.


masz rację, z powodu sterowania przy pomocy zegarka nie będzie ale dzięki pierdyliardowi czujek już tak, bo bez nich nic się automatycznie nie wykona.
Mam nadzieje że jak z czujnikami przejdę na BLE to zmniejszę ilość czujników.
Chociaż i tak nie mam szans z gościem : http://www.bwired.nl




> Możesz sobie te swoją lokalizację użyć do podążania dźwięku jak przemieszczasz się po domu, ja użyłbym słuchawek bezprzewodowych.


też tak uważam, chociaż w niektórych domach takie rozwiązanie z multiroomem się sprawdza i ludzie sobie chwalą. Ja nie mam na to czasu bo ciągle siedzę na forum muratora  :wink: 




> Sztywniak, jak k*rwa można oszpecić pralnie? 
> Załóż czujką sufitową lub mikrofalową.


Nie wiem jakie pralnie widziałeś ale znam wiele takich, które można oszpecić czujnikami. Nie jestem tu wyjątkiem.
Czujki dymu, gazu, piec, pralka, suszarka.... to wszystko jest zabudowane i niczego nie widać.
Czujki mikrofalowej nie chce, bo żeby ją wyregulować straciłbym zdrowie, a bez regulacji ptak za oknem zapali światło.
Właśnie w tej pralni wpieniało mnie światło, bo jak ktoś zostawi otwarte drzwi od szafy z pralką, to mnie czujka nie łapie, a chodzę tamtędy często.




> A po co ci czujka obecności w salonie? Wiatrołap, kuchnia, garaż, schody czy kibel dla gości to rozumiem, ale salon? 
>  Zawsze myślałem, że salon obsługujemy scenami. Ale widać jeszcze wiele się muszę nauczyć.


hmmm no jest parę zastosowań do salonu :
- zapala światła gdy w nocy idę przez salon do kibla, na fajkę, do kuchni ...
- rozbraja czujki w drzwiach tarasowych gdy wychodzę na fajkę
- zwija ekran/ wyłącza TV jak oboje z żoną położymy smartfony na stoliczkach nocnych i nikogo w salonie nie ma
- to samo światła, 
- jeżeli pomiar energii TV wskazuje że wyłączony i nikogo w salonie nie ma, wyłącza pozostałe gniazda na listwie od blue-ray, dekoder itd...
Każdy dom jest inny więc u innych będzie coś innego.




> Jeszcze trochę pomyślę, że handlujesz tymi paciorkami na baterię albo zainwestowałeś w to jakieś pieniądze.


nie ale zamierzam wymienić/usunąć niektóre czujniki Z-wave i naprawdę chcę wdrożyć lokalizację. Na razie do świateł a co później to się zobaczy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Coś jeszcze szanowni instalatorzy aby odciągnąć od bolącego tematu zbyt drogich systemów automatyki nie mających nic wspólnego ze smarthome?


Twój dom też nic nie ma ze smrthomem.
Inteligencja budynku czy też jego "smartność" jest pochodną czterech czynników (w kolejności ważności):
- wiedzy instalatora/integratora
- doświadczeniu instalatora/integratora
- środków finansowych użytych przez inwestora
- użytej technologii/systemu

W każdym z tych czynników wypadasz na 0 lub prawie 0.

Ale nie martw się twój smarthome nie będzie się długo z tobą męczył. Umrze, ponieważ mu zrobiłeś coś w rodzaju "raka". Kable, których użyłeś przestaną działać w ciągu 5-6 lat i niestety nie będzie to proces nagły.

I taka mała rada - załóż sobie temat o Smarthome i się w nim udzielaj. Zobaczmy przy okazji jak dużo osób jest zainteresowana arduino i technologią "Zrób to sam".





> nie pisałem nic o czujkach od alarmu bo to jest w ogóle inna bajka, o wyglądzie nie wspominając.


A to jest jakiś problem żeby je wykorzystać? 
Przecież PODSTAWĄ ID/IB jest to, że czujnik wykonuje wiele różnych rzeczy.
W ID czujka od alarmu jest czujką od alarmu, kiedy on czuwa. Ale kiedy nie czuwa alarm, czujka włącza oświetlenie i steruje ogrzewaniem/klimatyzacją.




> Opinia osoby która nie widziała. Super.


Ja nie mam tego problemu, tak jak każdy kto używa lub będzie używał KNX-a




> Życzę Ci oczywiście wszystkiego najlepszego , dużo zdrowia i 100 lat  życia ale chichotem by było, gdybyś na starość musiał chodzić z beaconem  , który Cię lokalizuje.


Jak nie będę pamiętał gdzie jest kibel, to poddam się eutanazji.




> Gdybyś nie wiedział to tego badziewia używa się w medycynie, gdzie standardy muszą być naprawdę wysokie.


Będziesz montował sobie tomograf komputerowy w swoim ID? Tomografu używa się w medycynie i zapewnia wysoki standard.




> co Ty masz z tymi doktorami i mecenasami ? 
>  Masz jakąś grupę niepełnosprawnych czy co ?? Znam wielu znakomitych  ludzi i nie mają problemów z obsługą smartfona i nie jadą do serwisu  żeby im sparowali z zestawem w aucie. Przesadzasz trochę.


A ile apek sami znaleźli w sklepie i sobie zainstalowali?




> Ja tylko chcę jak najwygodniej mieszkać , sam mnie tym zaraziłeś. Stworzyłeś potwora


Nie. Po prostu twoja wizja ID jest kompletnie różna od mojej.
W mojej widzę sens telewizora w lodówce, który MOŻE wyświetlać jakieś dane z ID, ale nie widzę sensu androida w piekarniku.
Ty chcesz, aby kubki z jogurtem komunikowały ci się poprzez lodówkę z twoim ID, ja uważam, że nie powinny. Moja lodówka powinna owszem komunikować się z ID ale na poziomie zgłaszania awarii czy sprawdzania czy może w tej chwili zacząć zamrażać, bo akumulatory są już naładowane, ale samochód skończy ładować się za 15 min i nie jest nastawione zmywanie.




> Musisz doczytać bo nowe smartwatche mogą pracować autonomicznie. Co do baterii to masz racje. Codzienne ładowanie.


Wiem o tym, tylko to oznacza kolejne kilkanaście złotych co miesiąc w błoto, za nic niedającą funkcjonalność.




> Czujki mikrofalowej nie chce, bo żeby ją wyregulować straciłbym zdrowie,


Prędzej stracisz zdrowie od Beaconów, smartwatcha i smartfonu.




> Właśnie w tej pralni wpieniało mnie światło, bo jak ktoś zostawi otwarte  drzwi od szafy z pralką, to mnie czujka nie łapie, a chodzę tamtędy  często.


To załóż samozamykacz.




> hmmm no jest parę zastosowań do salonu :
> - zapala światła gdy w nocy idę przez salon do kibla, na fajkę, do kuchni ...
> - rozbraja czujki w drzwiach tarasowych gdy wychodzę na fajkę
> - zwija ekran/ wyłącza TV jak oboje z żoną położymy smartfony na stoliczkach nocnych i nikogo w salonie nie ma
> - to samo światła, 
> - jeżeli pomiar energii TV wskazuje że wyłączony i nikogo w salonie nie  ma, wyłącza pozostałe gniazda na listwie od blue-ray, dekoder itd...


Ja od tego mam pstryczek na ścianie.
A jak nie odłożysz smartfonu na stoliczku to będzie ci światło w salonie świecić się przez cały czas? 
I skąd pomysł, że jak smartfony leżą na stolikach w sypialni to w salonie nikogo nie ma?
A dzieci, które oglądają jakiś film do późna w nocy?
A sprzęt odłącza mi się dopiero jak załączę alarm w trybie nocnym, bo wtedy faktycznie nie ma nikogo w salonie.

----------


## Sztywniak

> A to jest jakiś problem żeby je wykorzystać? 
> Przecież PODSTAWĄ ID/IB jest to, że czujnik wykonuje wiele różnych rzeczy.
> W ID czujka od alarmu jest czujką od alarmu, kiedy on czuwa. Ale kiedy nie czuwa alarm, czujka włącza oświetlenie i steruje ogrzewaniem/klimatyzacją.


oczywiście wykorzystuje czujki od alarmu tylko problem z nimi jest inny. Są prymitywne , nie są wielofunkcyjne i dlatego jest ich dużo. Na dodatek są ohydne  :wink: 




> Nie. Po prostu twoja wizja ID jest kompletnie różna od mojej.
> W mojej widzę sens telewizora w lodówce, który MOŻE wyświetlać jakieś dane z ID, ale nie widzę sensu androida w piekarniku.
> Ty chcesz, aby kubki z jogurtem komunikowały ci się poprzez lodówkę z twoim ID, ja uważam, że nie powinny. Moja lodówka powinna owszem komunikować się z ID ale na poziomie zgłaszania awarii czy sprawdzania czy może w tej chwili zacząć zamrażać, bo akumulatory są już naładowane, ale samochód skończy ładować się za 15 min i nie jest nastawione zmywanie.


na szczęście to nie moja wizja  :wink: 




> Ja od tego mam pstryczek na ścianie.
> A jak nie odłożysz smartfonu na stoliczku to będzie ci światło w salonie świecić się przez cały czas? 
> I skąd pomysł, że jak smartfony leżą na stolikach w sypialni to w salonie nikogo nie ma?


na podstawie wielomiesięcznych obserwacji naszych zachowań. Takich funkcji specyficznych dla naszego domu i członków rodziny mam pełno.
Jak nie odłożę drugiego smartfona na stoliczek to mam przycisk obok łóżka lub smartfon lub smartwatch  :wink: 
Czepiasz się wyciągniętej z kontekstu sceny  :wink: 
Jakbym miał opisać wszystkie sceny wraz z warunkami to bym dostał bana za zaśmiecanie.




> A dzieci, które oglądają jakiś film do późna w nocy?
> A sprzęt odłącza mi się dopiero jak załączę alarm w trybie nocnym, bo wtedy faktycznie nie ma nikogo w salonie.


dziecko za małe na oglądanie w nocy  :wink: 
Nasze systemy pod tym względem całkowicie się różnią. U mnie nie ma tylko stref nocnych/dziennych są też pośrednie lub wyjątki. Alarmem zarządzam z dokładnością do czujnika. Jak mam ochotę w nocy wyjść na taras, to nie muszę nic naciskać, szukać pilotów. Czujniki same się rozbrajają w miejscu gdzie jest to potrzebne. To też wynikło z konkretnej potrzeby związanej z naszym sposobem życia, dlatego bardzo doceniam to że sam mogę swój dom "zaprogramować". Żeby nie wprowadzać w błąd to napiszę że zwykły Kowalski sam tego nie zrobi.

----------


## dendrytus

> A ja głupi


I tu się z tobą wyjątkowo zgadzam. I w zasadzie na tym zdaniu powinieneś poprzestać.




> Siedzą grupy projektowe z użytkownikami, spędzają mnóstwo czasu idącego nawet w miesiące na poznanie ich potrzeb, *zachowań, robi się potem różne algorytmy, symulacje a to po co?*.


 :rotfl: 
 Może podaj źródło swoich bredni, chętnie się dowiem czegoś nowego.
Nic takiego się nie robi. Nie robi się też ŻADNYCH symulacji odnośnie jakiejkolwiek automatyki budynkowej.
Robi się natomiast testy podwykonawcze i optymalizację.




> A, że dostanie za nią nie koniecznie to co chciał to znaczenia dla instalatorka nie ma..


I mówi to ktoś, kto nie potrafił nawet przypilnować, aby mu puszkę prosto obsadzono. A jak obsadzałeś ją sam, to zwykły partacz jesteś.
Wszyscy znani mi instalatorzy i integratorzy pilnują tak banalnej czynności jak obsadzanie puszek.




> Mało wiesz niestety a to co wiesz przesłania ci resztę świata.


A mówi to ktoś, kto ma w specjalna STALOWĄ skrętkę ze SPECJALNA żyłą nośną.





> na podstawie wielomiesięcznych obserwacji  naszych zachowań. Takich funkcji specyficznych dla naszego domu i  członków rodziny mam pełno.


I gdybyś część z nich usunął, nikt by tego nie zauważył.
Analizy statystyczne są w przypadku ID do d*py, bo w przypadku gdy coś zrobimy inaczej niż do tej pory, to dom zrobi coś "głupiego", a to może przełożyć się na frustrację.




> Jak nie odłożę drugiego smartfona na stoliczek to mam przycisk obok łóżka lub smartfon lub smartwatch .


Skoro masz pstryczka to po co ci smartfon? Kolejna czynność o której trzeba pamiętać czyli odłożenie smartfona na stoliczek.
Ja nie mam problemu z pstryczkami, bo są zainstalowane na wysokości 1,1m, dzięki temu KAŻDY bez problemu może nimi operować. 
Oczywiście nie dotyczy to przycisków z wyświetlaczami.

----------


## homelogic

> I gdybyś część z nich usunął, nikt by tego nie zauważył.
> Analizy statystyczne są w przypadku ID do d*py, bo w przypadku gdy coś zrobimy inaczej niż do tej pory, to dom zrobi coś "głupiego", a to może przełożyć się na frustrację.


Ze Sztywniakiem bym uważał, on akurat ma kilka nietypowych ale i sensownych rozwiązań. Z przyjemnością bym je zaimplementował komercyjnie gdyby nie wymagały dodatkowych telefonów z androidem robiących za serwery albo innych kleconych na sznurek samoróbek.
Oczywiście wiele jego rozwiązań sprawdzi się dobrze tylko u Sztywniaka, ale nie można przecież zabronić optymalizacji pod siebie  :wink: .



Co do ogólnej dyskusji co już jest "smart" a co jeszcze nie... Teoretycznie "inteligentny" jest każdy system który podejmuje decyzje na podstawie jakiegoś algorytmu. Wycieraczki są inteligentne jeżeli potrafią same zareagować na deszcz. Prosta automatyka na satelu też podpada pod inteligencję. Ba, prosty układ na zegarze połączonym ze zmierzchówką też od biedy możemy nazwać inteligentnym.
Patrząc akademicko każdy algorytm możemy zredukować do podstawowych operacji z zakresu logiki matematycznej. Logika matematyczna z kolei na przełomie XIX / XX wieku była uznawana za język umysłu ludzkiego i stanowi podstawę działania komputerów. I teraz, ile równań logicznych potrzeba w algorytmie aby nazwać jakiś układ "inteligentnym"?

----------


## dendrytus

> Teoretycznie "inteligentny"....


Praktycznie to najpierw trzeba spełnić warunki definicji Inteligentnego budynku, a nie będzie problemu z nazewnictwem, tak jak przypadku wątpliwości czy Trabanta Limousine jest limuzyną.
Masz dublujące się czujniki podłączone do oddzielnych systemów, to nie masz inteligentnego domu.
Masz różne systemy, które nie potrafią się ze sobą komunikować, to nie masz inteligentnego domu.
Masz podlewanie ogrodu, to masz automatykę, a inteligencję otrzymasz, gdy podlewanie zostanie wstrzymane bo ktoś wszedł lub wyszedł z posesji, albo wjeżdża/wyjeżdża samochód.
Smarthoma będziesz miał, gdy dodatkowo podlewanie rozpocznie się jak tylko teściowa wejdzie na posesję.

----------


## inż.maliniak

...a może zaczniecie opisywać swoje preferowane "systemy" na przykładach, jakie przewody, osprzęt, rozmieszczenie, działania, ceny to pomoże niezdecydowanym bo dyskusja o bransoletkach i telefonikach w tym nie pomaga  :wink:

----------


## homelogic

> ...a może zaczniecie opisywać swoje preferowane "systemy" na przykładach, jakie przewody, osprzęt, rozmieszczenie, działania, ceny to pomoże niezdecydowanym bo dyskusja o bransoletkach i telefonikach w tym nie pomaga


To już się przewinęło kilka razy w tym wątku i pobocznych... Z rozwiązań budżetowych najbardziej lubię to:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...arciu-o-Loxone
Kabelki w gwiazdę, można dodatkowo pacnąć magistalę KNX "na zaś".
RE wygląda tak: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6582918

----------


## homelogic

> Praktycznie to najpierw trzeba spełnić warunki definicji Inteligentnego budynku, a nie będzie problemu z nazewnictwem, tak jak przypadku wątpliwości czy Trabanta Limousine jest limuzyną.


Podaj proszę linki do oficjalnych definicji. 




> Masz dublujące się czujniki podłączone do oddzielnych systemów, to nie masz inteligentnego domu.
> Masz różne systemy, które nie potrafią się ze sobą komunikować, to nie masz inteligentnego domu.


Tutaj ok, można przyjąć że integracja wszystkich systemów jest jednym z warunków. A co jak mam zintegrowany alarm, klimę, grzanie, światło, rolety, bramy i monitoring ale nie mam zintegrowanej sauny?




> Masz podlewanie ogrodu, to masz automatykę, a inteligencję otrzymasz, gdy podlewanie zostanie wstrzymane bo ktoś wszedł lub wyszedł z posesji, albo wjeżdża/wyjeżdża samochód.
> Smarthoma będziesz miał, gdy dodatkowo podlewanie rozpocznie się jak tylko teściowa wejdzie na posesję.


Pominę tutaj wątek wykrywania że teściowa to akurat teściowa a nie np. listonosz, bo przed chwilą o tym dyskutowałeś ze Sztywniakiem  :wink: . Cała reszta to tylko kwestia monitorowania dodatkowej zmiennej w bardzo prostym algorytmie.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Podaj proszę linki do oficjalnych definicji.


może lepiej nie, bo znalazłem kilka definicji terminu "Inteligentny budynek", których KNX nie spełnia  :wink: 
dajmy z tym spokój , wróćmy do kabelków

----------


## dendrytus

> może lepiej nie, bo znalazłem kilka definicji terminu "Inteligentny budynek", których KNX nie spełnia


To je podaj.




> dajmy z tym spokój , wróćmy do kabelków


Kabelków, przecież ty masz bezprzewodowy system.
Zresztą ile można pisać o kabelkach

----------


## El*ontro

Akademicka dyskusja o definicjach może być faktycznie bez sensu. Swego czasu trochę się interesowałem takimi definicjami i prawda jest taka, że jest ich bardzo dużo. Są też takie, wg których inteligentne domy nie istnieją.
Dlatego uważam, że bardziej trafne jest określenie automatyka domowa, a hasło "inteligenty dom" lepiej zostawić do celów marketingowych.

Prawdziwą inteligencję uzyskamy, jak dom będzie wykrywał nastrój domowników, uczył się ich zachowań, ale też potrafił przewidzieć sytuacje nietypowe. Także chyba jeszcze daleka droga to takiego stanu  :smile:

----------


## Sztywniak

> To je podaj.


daj spokój, same bzdety
weź sobie 5 pierwszych linków w google na hasło "inteligentny budynek definicja" to się uśmiejesz




> Kabelków, przecież ty masz bezprzewodowy system.
> Zresztą ile można pisać o kabelkach


no własnie to z tej tęsknoty, że nie mam kabelków tak chętnie o nich czytam ale też sobie kiedyś założę, tylko czym dłużej czytam tym mniej wiem jakie  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Swego czasu trochę się interesowałem takimi definicjami i prawda jest taka, że jest ich bardzo dużo. Są też takie, wg których inteligentne domy nie istnieją.


To je podaj.
Najlepszą jest ta na Wikipedii, a powoływanie się na definicję wymyśloną przez  jakiegoś ignoranta i filozofa amatora jest po prostu śmieszne. Tak samo jak ta jego pseudonaukowa definicja.

PS.
Trzeba być niezłym KRETYNEM albo lepsze określenie INTELIGENTNYM INACZEJ, aby porównywać słowo" inteligencja" użyte w kontekście "inteligentny budynek czy dom" do inteligencji powszechnie używanej. 
Tak samo będzie ze Smarthome? Jakim cudem dom może być sprytny czy mądry . Poza tym spryt czy mądrość są pochodnymi inteligencji.





> weź sobie 5 pierwszych linków w google na hasło "inteligentny budynek definicja" to się uśmiejesz


Pierwsza ZAWSZE wyskakuje ta z wikipedii, która jest najpełniejszą i chyba najbardziej zbliżoną do tego o czym mówimy.




> no własnie to z tej tęsknoty, że nie mam kabelków tak chętnie o nich  czytam ale też sobie kiedyś założę, tylko czym dłużej czytam tym mniej  wiem jakie


Jak to jakie? MIEDZIANE. Broń boże stalowe czy aluminiowe.

----------


## El*ontro

> no własnie to z tej tęsknoty, że nie mam kabelków tak chętnie o nich czytam ale też sobie kiedyś założę, tylko czym dłużej czytam tym mniej wiem jakie


Do sterowania polecam zielone  :wink:

----------


## El*ontro

> To je podaj.



Poważnie myślisz, że nie mam ciekawszych zajęć?




> Najlepszą jest ta na Wikipedii, a powoływanie się na definicję wymyśloną przez  jakiegoś ignoranta i filozofa amatora jest po prostu śmieszne. Tak samo jak ta jego pseudonaukowa definicja.


Co nie zmienia faktu, że każdy może trafić na takie właśnie definicje i potem wynikają z tego delikatnie mówiąc wygórowane wymagania




> PS.
> Trzeba być niezłym KRETYNEM albo lepsze określenie INTELIGENTNYM INACZEJ, aby porównywać słowo" inteligencja" użyte w kontekście "inteligentny budynek czy dom" do inteligencji powszechnie używanej. 
> Tak samo będzie ze Smarthome? Jakim cudem dom może być sprytny czy mądry . Poza tym spryt czy mądrość są pochodnymi inteligencji.


Wierzę, że nie powinienem odbierać tego osobiście.

Prawda jest niestety taka, że dużo osób, które spotykają się pierwszy raz z określeniem "inteligentny dom" oczekują (albo obawiają się), że będzie on myślał za nich. Dlatego staram się podkreślać, jak jest faktycznie. Może lepiej byłoby używać określenia "dom sztucznie inteligentny", albo coś podobnego. Jednak sztab marketingowców stworzył taki, a nie inny termin.

----------


## dendrytus

> Wierzę, że nie powinienem odbierać tego osobiście.


Oczywiście. Przecież nie napisałeś eseju o inteligencji i dlaczego to ID nie jest inteligentny.




> Prawda jest niestety taka, że dużo osób, które spotykają się pierwszy raz z określeniem "inteligentny dom" oczekują (albo obawiają się), że będzie on myślał za nich.


Raczej uważają, że jest to dom, nad którym będą panować przy pomocy jakiejś zaawansowanej technologii.




> Dlatego staram się podkreślać, jak jest faktycznie. Może lepiej byłoby używać określenia "dom sztucznie inteligentny", albo coś podobnego.


Ciekawy pomysł, chociaż pewnie zaraz znajdzie się kilku inteligentnych inaczej, którzy zaczną wypisywać swoje mądrości o sztucznej inteligencji.

Od kiedy używam inteligentnego proszku do prania i inteligentnego pseudo leku na ból gardła, żaden wymysł tępych marketingowców mnie nie zdziwi.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Oczywiście. Przecież nie napisałeś eseju o inteligencji i dlaczego to ID nie jest inteligentny.
> Raczej uważają, że jest to dom, nad którym będą panować przy pomocy jakiejś zaawansowanej technologii.


po tym zdaniu widać że nie masz pojęcia czego oczekują użytkownicy. Sprzedajesz do naprawdę niewielkiej grupy inwestorów , którzy są ograniczeni cywilizacyjnie (z Twoich opisów to wywnioskowałem)  i próbujesz swoje teorie narzucić większości.
To że Ty zarabiasz na jakiś "leszczach" to super, gratuluję Ci ale to nie znaczy że wszyscy w Polsce jesteśmy tak ograniczeni.
Większości z nas wystarczy prosty NEST, NETATMO czy jakieś proste systemy ID. Kto posiadający mieszkanie w bloku potrzebuje KNX ?? kto ledwie wykańczający upragniony od pokoleń dom potrzebuje KNX ? Jak przeciętny Kowalski czyta ten wątek to sobie myśli że jest jakimś szmaciarzem bo nie spełnia Twoich kryteriów. Litości. 
Moim zdaniem jesteś największym koniem trojańskim dla KNX bo obrzydzasz go publicznie na każdym kroku mimo że to bardzo dobra technologia.
Dziękuję Ci i szanuje Cię za wiedzę, którą dzięki Tobie pozyskałem ale nie potrafię znieść jak wprowadzasz w błąd lub krytykujesz rozwój i innowację.Jesteś hamulcem w tej branży.
Rozumiem że nie masz czasu, zestarzałeś się i nie ogarniasz nowych tematów ale nie sprowadzaj ich do poziomu szamba, tylko dlatego że tego nie rozumiesz.



> Ciekawy pomysł, chociaż pewnie zaraz znajdzie się kilku inteligentnych inaczej, którzy zaczną wypisywać swoje mądrości o sztucznej inteligencji.
> Od kiedy używam inteligentnego proszku do prania i inteligentnego pseudo leku na ból gardła, żaden wymysł tępych marketingowców mnie nie zdziwi.


Sam sobie przeczysz. Przeczytaj zanim coś wyślesz, bo Twoje zdania są niespójne. Oczywistym jest to, że tzw "Inteligentny dom" to produkt marketingowy, który z rzeczywistością ma niewiele wspólnego.
Dendrytus masz naprawdę niesamowicie dobrą markę, nie spierd..... tego. Nie musisz mi odpowiadać i nawet lepiej dla Ciebie, żebyś tego nie robił.

----------


## Sztywniak

Bardzo przepraszam wszystkich czytających moją poprzednią wypowiedź ale ktoś musi w końcu przerwać ten bezsens który od kilku lat trwa na tej grupie.
Nikt z nas na tym forum nie jest docentem ani mecenasem , który nie potrafi obsługiwać smartfona, bo by nas na tym forum nie było. Dlaczego więc musimy wysłuchiwać bezsensownych monologów, które nie są do nas skierowane.
Większość z nas to ludzie którzy w pocie czoła dorabiają się swojego upragnionego kąta , męczymy się z papierkami , wykonawcami i jeszcze musimy nawet tutaj czytać od jakiegoś gościa jacy to my jesteśmy nieudaczni bo nie jeździmy mercedesami.
Przepraszam jeszcze raz za swoją ostatnia wypowiedź ale ja już nie dałem rady.

----------


## homelogic

Dendrytusa fajnie się podpuszcza - jak napiszesz że ktoś ma chińskiego PLCka to idzie jak wygłodniały pitbull  :wink: 

Ja gościa szanuję za wiedzę, ale faktycznie czasami trudno nadążyć i wyciągnąć coś merytorycznego z ogólnego szlamu. Mimo że ludzie często piszą totalne bzdury to jednak wyzywanie od idiotów skutkuje że na wątku nagle pojawiają się 2 strony bluzgów. Nie chce się potem tego czytać... 

Wracając do KNX - tutaj jedynym ale i niepodważalnym argumentem jest zasięg czasowy. Większość systemów których jest taki wysyp na rynku powstała w ciągu 10 jak nie ostatnich 5 lat. System ID to nie smartfon który wymieniamy co dwa lata. Jeżeli przyjmiemy założenia które są stawiane np. piecom c.o., czyli żywotnośc min. 15 lat to sprawa przestaje wyglądać tak fajnie.

----------


## Wekto

> Bardzo przepraszam wszystkich czytających moją poprzednią wypowiedź ale ktoś musi w końcu przerwać ten bezsens który od kilku lat trwa na tej grupie.


Nie ma za co przepraszać. Tutaj niektóre wpisy czy dyskusje mogą w ogóle zniechęcić w podchodzeniu do tematu ID. Wiem, że powinienem bliżej przyjrzeć się KNXowi ale tego nie robię. Jakoś niektóre tutaj wpisy mnie do tego skutecznie zniechęcają. Nie jeżdżę mercedesem ani trabantem. Ani jednym ani drugim nie chcę a nie że mnie nie stać. Czyli mam się poczuć, że ... przegrałem życie.

----------


## WiesiekM

> Mimo że ludzie często piszą totalne bzdury to jednak wyzywanie od idiotów skutkuje że na wątku nagle pojawiają się 2 strony bluzgów.


Może dendrytus to nie instalator tylko proKNX-owy separatysta  :big tongue:  

Zastanawiam się dlaczego użytkownik kszhu mimo że pisał rzeczy mało realne dostał bana. Przecież nie bluzgał, nie nazywał nikogo debilem, kretynem i jeszcze innym nem. Wyrażał swoją opinie a po to jest forum.

----------


## dendrytus

> po tym zdaniu widać że nie masz pojęcia czego oczekują użytkownicy. Sprzedajesz do naprawdę niewielkiej grupy inwestorów , którzy są ograniczeni cywilizacyjnie (z Twoich opisów to wywnioskowałem) i próbujesz swoje teorie narzucić większości.


ZAŁÓŻ FIRMĘ I ZACZNIJ SPRZEDAWAĆ SWOJE ROZWIĄZANIA.
Poznasz wtedy czego oczekują klienci.
Jaki jest problem, abyś na allegro za kasę programował ludziom ich fibaro.
Zajebiste algorytmy przecież już masz wymyślone i wystarczy użyć KOPIUJ/WKLEJ.
Nie masz czasu, dogadaj się z jakimś łebskim licealistą, on będzie odwalał całą czarną robotę za jakieś drobne pieniądze.
Dla przypomnienia niejaki Jobs opatentował nawet zaokrąglone rogi w prostokącie i wygrał na tym z samsungiem 1 mld $.




> To że Ty zarabiasz na jakiś "leszczach" to super, gratuluję Ci ale to nie znaczy że wszyscy w Polsce jesteśmy tak ograniczeni.


Skoro Małysz i Stoch świetnie skaczą, to reszta polaków również.




> Kto posiadający mieszkanie w bloku potrzebuje KNX ??


A kto mieszkający w bloku potrzebuje fibaro, ampio czy loxone?




> kto ledwie wykańczający upragniony od pokoleń dom potrzebuje KNX ? Jak przeciętny Kowalski czyta ten wątek to sobie myśli że jest jakimś szmaciarzem bo nie spełnia Twoich kryteriów. Litości.


Popatrz na klinkierowe płoty posiadaczy włączników po 5 złoty z hipermarketu?
Ale OK. Od dziś specjalnie dla Kowalskiego inteligentnym domem będzie dom, który ma dwa sterowniki temperatury. Albo nie. Przecież ci co mają jeden pomyślą, że są szmaciarzami. Niech będzie, że jak ktoś ma jeden sterownik temperatury w domu, to już ma dom inteligentny.
A żeby mieć smarthome ustalmy, że trzeba mieć jeden sterownik temperatury, domofon i/lub bramę na pilota.
Jesteś usatysfakcjonowany? Pewnie przeciętny Kowalski również.




> Moim zdaniem jesteś największym koniem trojańskim dla KNX bo obrzydzasz go publicznie na każdym kroku mimo że to bardzo dobra technologia.


Obrzydzam KNX-a? Przecież to nie ja jest winny temu, że iPhone 6 czy Galaxy S5 nie kosztuje w Polsce połowy pensji gościa smażącego frytki w McDonaldzie, tak jak w przypadku krajów gdzie KNX nie jest "drogi". Jakimś cudem w krajach tych prawie NIKT nie wywala po kilkanaście tys na płoty.
To nie ja wpadam na pomysł, aby pobudować płot za kilkanaście czy nawet kilkadziesiąt tys, czy wydać drugie tyle na kuchnię, a później płaczę, że KNX czy inny system ID to drogie zabawki.




> znieść jak wprowadzasz w błąd lub krytykujesz rozwój i innowację.Jesteś hamulcem w tej branży.


Jestem hamulcem w branży, ponieważ uważam, że beacony to głupota?
Jestem hamulcem w branży ponieważ uważam, że konieczność odkładania smartfonów w jednym miejscu, aby wyłączyć salon zamiast nacisnąć i przytrzymać jeden klawisz dłużej, to głupota. Przecież ten klawisz może być w dowolnym miejscu np. w sypialni, smartfonie czy być sprzężony z SSWiN.
Co postępowego jest w odkładaniu smartfonów w jednym miejscy czy montowanie kolejnych nic niedających pobierających prąd urządzeń.
Jak żonie ukradną telefon to nie zadziała twoja genialna funkcja i będziesz musiał i tak nacisnąć JAKIŚ KLAWISZ.
Powinienem sikać ze szczęścia na widok jakiejś technologii, tracić na nią czas, a później wciskać ją klientom?
Sorki, obejrzałem kilka filmików o mozliwościach beaconów, przeczytałem kilka wypowiedzi ich twórców i nie widzę ich sensownego zastosowania, nawet w miejscach gdzie ich zastosowanie wydaje się oczywiste. Jakimś cudem nie znajdziemy ich w żadnym hipermarkecie w celu łatwiejszego odnalezienie towaru w molochu.

Poza tym jak przyjdzie gość, który będzie potrzebował takich wynalazków, to mu je zrobię. Widzisz jakiś problem?




> Rozumiem że nie masz czasu, zestarzałeś się i nie ogarniasz nowych tematów ale nie sprowadzaj ich do poziomu szamba, tylko dlatego że tego nie rozumiesz.


A nie pomyślałeś o tym, że sporo różnych moich "genialnych" wynalazków po prostu nie zdało egzaminu w konfrontacji z życiem lub nie przetrwało próby czasu?
Tak trudno zrozumieć, że ludzie chcą komfortu, prostoty i pewności na lata, a jednocześnie nie są fanami technologii.
Ile razy widziałeś błyskający nieustawiony zegarek na mikrofalówce?
Naprawdę uważasz, że ktokolwiek korzysta z androida na piekarniku czy choćby kalendarza w telewizorze z androidem, który synchronizuje się z wszystkimi smartfonami w domu?
Tak trudno zrozumieć, że niektóre gadżety są fajne, ale kompletnie nie są warte takich pieniędzy za jakie je możemy nabyć, nawet jeśli weźmiemy zarobki w normalnych krajach. Wystarczy popatrzeć na smartwatch-e, które się najzwyczajniej w świecie nie sprzedają mimo, że oferują KILKA ciekawych funkcji.

Jak wymyślam jakiś algorytm/funkcjonalność, to szukam sytuacji kiedy nie zadziała i albo go modyfikuję albo porzucam jako bezsensowny, a nie jak ty wymyślam kolej, kolejny, dodajesz beacona i kolejny algorytm, kolejny........kolejna technologia beacon v 3.0 + kolejne algorytmy, a na końcu tego wszystkiego NACISKASZ JAKIŚ KLAWISZ, który masz od zawsze, bo zaszła sytuacja w której 30 genialnych i dopracowanych algorytmów, 3 generacje beaconów i innych smartwatchy nie dały rady. A ta sytuacja, to ta, że dziecko ci dorosło i chodzi spać później od ciebie i nie podoba się mu "biżuteria" od ciebie lub nie ma zamiaru wszczepiać sobie chipa, chociaż kolczyk w uchu jak najbardziej. Jakimś cudem tego nie przewidziałeś.
Zamiast tracić czas na wymyślanie kolejnego bardziej okrągłego koła, zacznij spędzać życie z rodziną, bo stracisz coś czego żaden smartwatch, beacon czy full wypasiony dom w KNX z manipulatorami po 5 tys złoty i dotykowymi ekranami po 15 tys. nie zastąpi i nie zrekompensuje.
Kiedy ostatnio czytałeś swoim dzieciom Kubusia Puchatka czy Małego Księcia? W ogóle czytałeś im? Za chwilę nie będziesz już miał takiej okazji. A na pisanie algorytmów będziesz miał czas.

Proszę bardzo czołowa firma od gadżetów


Tylko jak się za chwilę okaże zegarek nie działa z iPhonem, a klimatyzator z Nokią Lumią. A całą reszta z odkurzaczem LG.
Samsung robi smarthome, który przegrywa z KAŻDYM domem czy mieszkaniem w bloku jaki zrobiłem w ciągu ostatnich prawie 20 lat w KNX.
Co prawda większości nie da się sterować przy pomocy smartfonów, ale jakimś cudem nikt tego nie potrzebuje. W końcu gdyby potrzebowali, to by sobie dołożyli. Prawda? A oni raczej dokładają otwieranie garażu czy bramy przyciskami wbudowanymi w osłonę przeciwsłoneczną w samochodzie. A przeceiż mogliby sterować zegarkiem czy smartfonem.
Ja sterownia smartfonem użyłem kilka razy. I nie było to w przypadku nagłego powrotu z wakacji czy do robienia kawy.




> Nikt z nas na tym forum nie jest docentem ani mecenasem , który nie potrafi obsługiwać smartfona, bo by nas na tym forum nie było. Dlaczego więc musimy wysłuchiwać bezsensownych monologów, które nie są do nas skierowane.


Zdaje się, że nie jest to forum dla fanów ID czy nowych technologii.
Załóż wątek o funkcjonalności i gadżetach wartych zastosowania w ID i go pociągnij. Jak będzie ciekawy to może powstanie ODDZIELNY dział.
Ja go nie założę, bo będę



> największym koniem trojańskim


 dla niego i będę obrzydzał 


> go publicznie na każdym kroku mimo że to bardzo dobra technologia.





> i jeszcze musimy nawet tutaj czytać od jakiegoś gościa jacy to my jesteśmy nieudaczni bo nie jeździmy mercedesami


Ale kuchnie, którą można w dowolnym momencie zmienić lub wymienić, to masz za kilkanaście tys zł.




> Przepraszam jeszcze raz za swoją ostatnia wypowiedź ale ja już nie dałem rady.


Faktycznie czytanie niektórych moich postów może być bardzo frustrujące podczas wynajdywania kolejnego, jeszcze bardziej, bardziej okrągłego koła.




> Dendrytusa fajnie się podpuszcza - jak napiszesz że ktoś ma chińskiego PLCka to idzie jak wygłodniały pitbull


Nic na to nie poradzę, że niektóre "technologie inaczej" działają na mnie jak teorie kreacjonistów na Dawkinsa.
Dzięki mnie ludzie nie obniżyli sobie wartości swojego nowego domu już na starcie.




> Zastanawiam się dlaczego użytkownik kszhu mimo że pisał rzeczy mało  realne dostał bana. Przecież nie bluzgał, nie nazywał nikogo debilem,  kretynem i jeszcze innym nem. Wyrażał swoją opinie a po to jest  forum.


Dostał bana za mądrości w innym wątku.

----------


## dendrytus

> I takie, prawie, systemy już się szyje na miarę pod indywidualne potrzeby klienta. Nie są powszechne jeszcze jak smarphone ale takie elementy jak np. Nest każdy może już mieć (jeszcze nie u nas). Do takich smarthome wystarczy zwykły wyłącznik bo będzie używany i tak sporadycznie a nie fancy button za 500~600zł.


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :bash:  :bash: 

Przecież ty nawet nie przeczytałeś manuala od NESTA, a twoja wiedz pochodzi z marketingowego bełkotu.
Nest nie ma nic wspólnego z inteligentnym budynkiem. Żeby było ciekawiej nie potrafi np sterować podłogówką czy choćby komunikować się z drugim NEST-em na piętrze.
Jego jedyną zaletą jest to, że harmonogram zegara zastąpiona prymitywną analizą obecności.
Powód jego nabycia jest taki sam jak szklanych dotykowych paneli zamiast klasycznych włączników, po prostu wygląda zajebiście.
Dużo ciekawszy jest ich czujnik dymu, który jak zadziała można go wyłączyć machając ręką.




> Z pierwszego iPhone Nokia też się wyśmiewała a dziś... nie ma już Nokii.


To ciekawe co mówisz, bo Nokia ostatnio zapowiedziała wypuszczenie tabletu Nokia N1 na androidzie 5.0.
Problemem Noki i jej upadku było dwóch CEO, w tym jednego powszechnie uznawanego za konia trojańskiego Microsoftu.

----------


## El*ontro

Jeżeli byśmy się głębiej zastanowili, to nikt nigdzie nie potrzebuje instalacji inteligentnego domu. Ogromne rezydencje powstawały długo przed wymyśleniem prądu. Podobnie nie potrzebujemy desek na podłodze, mebli, kuchni z zegarkiem, z resztą cała kuchnia jest bez sensu, bo można rozpalić ognisko. Ale ktoś kiedyś uznał, że w jaskini jest mu nie wygodnie i od tego czasu ciągle powstaje coś nowego.
Systemy "inteligentnego domu" to wg mnie taki kolejny etap w ewolucji instalacji elektrycznej. Jest to jeszcze droższe od zwykłej instalacji i pewnie zawsze będzie. Po prostu zwykłą instalację teoretycznie zrobi każdy, zautomatyzowaną na szczęście nie. 
KNX ma w Polsce opinie drogiego, tylko pamiętajmy, że kiedy ta opinia powstała realia cenowe też były inne. Najgorsze jest to, że duża część instalatorów stara się ugruntować tę błędną opinię. 
A prawda jest taka, że koszt okablowania praktycznie dla każdego systemu będzie jednakowy. Różnice pojawiają się przy elementach wykonawczych i czujnikach. Ale KNX to standard oferowany przez wielu producentów i można wybrać tańsze i droższe urządzenia. Dochodzi jeszcze koszt uruchomienia. Dla integratora korzystniej jest uruchamiać system, który po prostu działa. Czas takiego programowania w podstawowym zakresie też nie jest bardzo długi. Późniejszy serwis też łatwiej prowadzić w oparciu o sprawdzone rozwiązania. Jeżeli użytkownik chce sam sobie taki system uruchomić, to może się to wiązać z zakupem oprogramowania. Ale samodzielne programowanie jest tak samo sensowne, jak naprawianie samemu samochodu. Można, ale po co.

Chętnie poczytam opinie o działaniu innych systemów. Staram się mieć orientację, w tym co jest na rynku, ale już kilka razy przekonałem się, że oszczędności mogą być tu tylko pozorne.

----------


## Sztywniak

@dendrytus : powtórzę się po raz kolejny bo pisałem to nie jeden raz. Szanuję Twoją ogromną wiedzę i jestem Ci wdzięczny że wiele się dzięki Tobie nauczyłem i pewnie wielu tutaj ale Twoje podejście do dyskusji jest nie do zaakceptowania.
Większość miejsca w tym wątku zajmują niepotrzebne nikomu wojny i obrażanie dyskutujących.
Nawet w tej odpowiedzi musiałeś wyjechać z jakimś Allegro itd. Po co ?
Rozumiem że masz inne zdanie, obracasz się w innym towarzystwie ale to nie daje Ci prawa do zachowania jakie prezentujesz.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nawet w tej odpowiedzi musiałeś wyjechać z jakimś Allegro itd. Po co ?


A co złego widzisz w zarabianiu kasy na swojej pracy, która na szczęście jest twoim Hobby?
Masz świetne jak twierdzisz algorytmy, więc czemu nie chcesz ich udostępniać? 
Narzekasz na zastój w branży, to zacznij sprzedawać swój Know How.
Co złego widzisz w oddzielnym wątku o pomysłach, które realizujesz ty i tobie podobni.
Załóż wątek o beaconach i u udowodnij w praktyce, że to ty masz rację, a nie ja. 
W czym widzisz problem?
Ja nie mogę założyć takiego wątku, bo ani mnie to kręci, ani grzeje, a dodatkowo potraktujesz to jako wojenkę czy złośliwość i na złość nie będziesz się tam udzielał.
Naprawdę myślisz że zacznę tam trollować?




> Rozumiem że masz inne zdanie, obracasz się w innym towarzystwie ale to nie daje Ci prawa do zachowania jakie prezentujesz.


Nie mam prawa negować jakiś technologii czy algorytmów?

----------


## Mlynekg

Witam 

Widzieliście takie tanie ale bardzo funkcjonalne urządzonko: Broadlink Rm-2

www.dombezkabli.pl

Pozdrawiam

----------


## WiesiekM

Hmm, ja bym się bał sterować swoim budynkiem chińskim bezprzewodowym trójkątem o "nieograniczonych" możliwościach  :smile:   Ale poczekajmy na dendrytusa, on uwielbia takie techniczne wynalazki i na pewno coś skrobnie pozytywnego od siebie  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale poczekajmy na dendrytusa, on uwielbia takie techniczne wynalazki i na pewno coś skrobnie pozytywnego od siebie


Po co?
Żeby ktoś później napisał



> Tutaj niektóre wpisy czy  dyskusje mogą w ogóle zniechęcić w podchodzeniu do tematu ID. Wiem, że  powinienem bliżej przyjrzeć się KNXowi ale tego nie robię. Jakoś  niektóre tutaj wpisy mnie do tego skutecznie zniechęcają. Nie jeżdżę  mercedesem ani trabantem. Ani jednym ani drugim nie chcę a nie że mnie  nie stać. Czyli mam się poczuć, że ... przegrałem życie.


PS.
1 500 post na tym forum. 
Idę na długi urlop.

----------


## Sztywniak

Nie będę wyśmiewał tego rozwiązania, bo żyjemy nadal w czasach, gdy większość klientów przychodzi do sklepu/hurtowni elektrycznej i kupuje najtańsze włączniki. 
Broadlink rm2 - 36 $ na Aliexpress , darmowa wysyłka do Polski
Jak ktoś ma mieszkanie w bloku to może sterować pokojem : światło, roleta, klima, TV. Połączenie radiowe 433 Mhz i podczerwień.
Jest dosyć dużo modułów współpracujących z Broadlinkiem, niestety problemem jest mały zasięg.
Serwery pośredniczące w połączeniu do centralki ze smartfona znajdują się w Chinach. Tego bym się trochę obawiał.
Są osoby które kupują sobie włączniki na pilota. Dla Nich to jest jakaś alternatywa.
Czy dobra ? Nie wiem.

----------


## El*ontro

> Nie będę wyśmiewał tego rozwiązania, bo żyjemy nadal w czasach, gdy większość klientów przychodzi do sklepu/hurtowni elektrycznej i kupuje najtańsze włączniki.


A może właśnie trzeba wyśmiewać. Jeżeli ktoś pisze, ze służy to do sterowania budynkiem, to moim zdaniem nie widział nigdy czegokolwiek do sterowania. Nie można mówić, że coś takiego ma związek z inteligentnym budynkiem. Potem ktoś opowie znajomym, że ma system inteligentnego domu i całkowicie mu nie działa.

----------


## Sztywniak

> A może właśnie trzeba wyśmiewać. Jeżeli ktoś pisze, ze służy to do sterowania budynkiem, to moim zdaniem nie widział nigdy czegokolwiek do sterowania. Nie można mówić, że coś takiego ma związek z inteligentnym budynkiem. Potem ktoś opowie znajomym, że ma system inteligentnego domu i całkowicie mu nie działa.


ta, kolejny bełkot marketingowy. To już prędzej jest "inteligentny pokój"  :wink:

----------


## WiesiekM

Widzieliście taki sensor o nazwie CLIME który ma współpracować z systemami inteligentnego budynku? Dzisiaj na onecie taki filmik umieścili.
http://technowinki.onet.pl/gadzety/c...e-sprawy/nmhb3
Piszą że jakaś rewolucja a ja mam mieć takie pomiary w swoim domu i to w instalacji w wersji standard, więc jakoś rewolucją mi to nie śmierdzi. Pewnie rewolucją jest to że jest to małe i bezprzewodowe. Pewnie tego rodzaju pomiary w inteligentnych budynkach robi się już od wielu lat  :smile:

----------


## El*ontro

> Widzieliście taki sensor o nazwie CLIME który ma współpracować z systemami inteligentnego budynku? Dzisiaj na onecie taki filmik umieścili.
> http://technowinki.onet.pl/gadzety/c...e-sprawy/nmhb3
> Piszą że jakaś rewolucja a ja mam mieć takie pomiary w swoim domu i to w instalacji w wersji standard, więc jakoś rewolucją mi to nie śmierdzi. Pewnie rewolucją jest to że jest to małe i bezprzewodowe. Pewnie tego rodzaju pomiary w inteligentnych budynkach robi się już od wielu lat


Nie widzę, żeby miało to z czymkolwiek współpracować. Raczej prosty czujnik przesyłający informacje do aplikacji na smartfonie. Mi wygląda to na zabawkę, która skończy swoje życie razem ze zmianą smartfonu.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Nie widzę, żeby miało to z czymkolwiek współpracować. Raczej prosty czujnik przesyłający informacje do aplikacji na smartfonie. Mi wygląda to na zabawkę, która skończy swoje życie razem ze zmianą smartfonu.


kilka systemów ID ma bramki do B 4.x LE. Z Homekit-em też będzie współpracowało. Fajne że takie małe, ciekawe jak z jakością czuników.

----------


## I.W.

> Nie widzę, żeby miało to z czymkolwiek współpracować. Raczej prosty czujnik przesyłający informacje do aplikacji na smartfonie. Mi wygląda to na zabawkę, która skończy swoje życie razem ze zmianą smartfonu.


Przerażająca reklama. Człowiek-robot sterowany smartfonem.
Ta zautomatyzowana egzystencja sprowadza się do całodobowego patrzenia w smartfon. Najpierw przez kilka dni ustawiamy parametry, potem  monitorujemy, odbieramy maile i smsy od centralek (aż do znudzenia i pierdyknięcia tego w kąt). Do tego dochodzi "normalna" smartfonowa aktywność typu pozostałe maile strony www i informacje i cały dzień z głowy. Wstaję do dziecka gdy mówi mi smartfon, podlewam kwiatki gdy mówi mi smartfon, nawet o planach na miły wieczór z winkiem dowiaduję się od smartfona.  Masakra jakaś. 
Zeby nie było: zawsze lubiłem wszelkie elektroniczne zabawki zaczynając w wieku -nastu lat od młodych elektroników poprzez atmegi i inne arduino ale teraz chyba mi się już przejadło.

----------


## Mlynekg

Słyszeliście o Broadlink A1 E+air

Razem z Broadlink RM+2 to autonomiczny system.

----------


## El*ontro

> Przerażająca reklama. Człowiek-robot sterowany smartfonem.
> Ta zautomatyzowana egzystencja sprowadza się do całodobowego patrzenia w smartfon. Najpierw przez kilka dni ustawiamy parametry, potem  monitorujemy, odbieramy maile i smsy od centralek (aż do znudzenia i pierdyknięcia tego w kąt). Do tego dochodzi "normalna" smartfonowa aktywność typu pozostałe maile strony www i informacje i cały dzień z głowy. Wstaję do dziecka gdy mówi mi smartfon, podlewam kwiatki gdy mówi mi smartfon, nawet o planach na miły wieczór z winkiem dowiaduję się od smartfona.  Masakra jakaś. 
> Zeby nie było: zawsze lubiłem wszelkie elektroniczne zabawki zaczynając w wieku -nastu lat od młodych elektroników poprzez atmegi i inne arduino ale teraz chyba mi się już przejadło.


O to właśnie chodzi, że po takich reklamach ludziom wydaje się, że inteligentny dom przejmie nad nimi kontrolę. Inteligentny dom, czy automatyka domowa, to po prostu wyższy standard instalacji w domu. To coś takiego, jak przejście na centralne ogrzewanie np. piecem gazowym zamiast pieca kaflowego.
Dlatego właśnie uważam takie czujniki za zwykłe zabawki.

----------


## reiden

> jak Ty wejdziesz to zrobi czarną a jak żona to białą
> w wielu pomieszczeniach lokalizacja lepiej się sprawdza niż czujniki ruchu/obecności np do zapalania światła
> w pomieszczeniach gdzie nikogo nie ma, można przykręcić ogrzewanie ....
> z resztą po co to pisze, dobrze o tym wiesz.


Hallo Sztywniak, dlugo tu juz nie zagladalem i czytam od konca wiec nie jestem pewien czy juz byly wzmianki na temat przykrecania ogrzewania w momencie jak jest otwarte okno (czesto jest to polecane) lub nikogo nie ma w pomieszczeniu. Sam przeprowadzalem rok temu w zimie doswiadczenia w tym zakresie i moge powiedziec, ze jest to absolutnie nieoplacalne! Nawet jak nie bylo przez 10 dni nikogo w domu i przez ten czas pozwolilem aby temperatura obnizyla sie do 19 stopni ale w dniu powrotu mialo juz byc 22.5 stopnia. To co zaoszczedzilem "nie ogrzewajac" przez 10 dni to stracilem w ostatnim aby dogrzac dom do 22.5 stopnia! pozdrawiam!

----------


## reiden

Sztywniak, post 1306.


jak wiesz, ja pracuje na innym systemie ale wspolpraca urzadzen jak i logika tej wspolpracy jest taka sama a Ty to tutaj doskonale opisales!!! BRAWO!

----------


## dendrytus

> moj drogi, widze, ze masz tak malo pojecia co, czym i jak mozna zrobic, ze wyjasnienia jak i konwersacja z Toba nie maja sensu! nie potrafisz nawet dobrze przeczytac i zrozumiec co inni pisza a starasz sie zabierac glos! czy Ty masz naprawde tak duze kompleksy? prezetow od Ciebie raczej nie przyjme bo i nie wyobrazam sobie aby mogly one byc od "serca"! pozostan dalej na urlopie bo widac, ze go naprawde potrzebujesz!


To ty kolego używasz systemu, który NIE POTRAFI STEROWAĆ OGRZEWANIEM PODŁOGOWYM.
To ty kolego ZAINSTALOWAŁEŚ SOBIE STEROWNIK POZBAWIONY ALGORYTMU DO STEROWANIE PODŁOGÓWKĄ.
To ty kolego NA PODSTAWIE ŹLE ZBUDOWANEGO SYSTEMU WYCIĄGNĄŁEŚ KRETYŃSKIE WNIOSKI.
To ty kolego TWIERDZISZ, ŻE MOŻNA WSZYSTKO ZROBIĆ NA TYM TWOIM SYSTEMIE, tylko że NIE MASZ BLADEGO POJĘCIA JAK DZIAŁA ALGORYTM DO OGRZEWANIE PODŁOGOWEGO.

Jakimś cudem u mnie działa to wszystko i zużywam mniej energii, kiedy wyjeżdżam na narty i nie zużywam więcej energii kiedy z nich wracam.
Tylko, że nad moimi algorytmami procowało pewnie kilkudziesięciu, a może kilkuset inżynierów i naukowców, a nie domorosły ignorant.
Sterownie ogrzewaniem podłogowym jest dość skomplikowane i dlatego wiele firm po prostu go nie wdraża.

----------


## reiden

> To ty kolego używasz systemu, który NIE POTRAFI STEROWAĆ OGRZEWANIEM PODŁOGOWYM.
> To ty kolego ZAINSTALOWAŁEŚ SOBIE STEROWNIK POZBAWIONY ALGORYTMU DO STEROWANIE PODŁOGÓWKĄ.
> To ty kolego NA PODSTAWIE ŹLE ZBUDOWANEGO SYSTEMU WYCIĄGNĄŁEŚ KRETYŃSKIE WNIOSKI.
> To ty kolego TWIERDZISZ, ŻE MOŻNA WSZYSTKO ZROBIĆ NA TYM TWOIM SYSTEMIE, tylko że NIE MASZ BLADEGO POJĘCIA JAK DZIAŁA ALGORYTM DO OGRZEWANIE PODŁOGOWEGO.
> 
> Jakimś cudem u mnie działa to wszystko i zużywam mniej energii, kiedy wyjeżdżam na narty i nie zużywam więcej energii kiedy z nich wracam.
> Tylko, że nad moimi algorytmami procowało pewnie kilkudziesięciu, a może kilkuset inżynierów i naukowców, a nie domorosły ignorant.
> Sterownie ogrzewaniem podłogowym jest dość skomplikowane i dlatego wiele firm po prostu go nie wdraża.


jak zwykle wyciagasz zle i pochopne wnioski!
aby cokolwiek stwierdzac nalezy wiedziec jakie sa fakty a te sa nastepujace:
mialem w moim domu system dzialajacy przez 23 lata i wiem na jakiej zasadzie on dzialal jak i wiem jakie sa zasady sterowania ogrzewaniem podlogowym (czy Ty to wiesz?)! 
moi sasiedzi maja do dzisiaj ten system. W ostatnich 10 latach tylko minimalnie zmienily sie przepisy jak i algorytmy uzalezniajace sterowanie ogrzewaniem!
Ja jednak podszedlem do tego w troche inny sposob (nie znasz typu ogrzewania jakie mam!!!) i po zepsuciu sie sterownika do ogrzewania wyszedlem z zalozenia, ze chce miec nastawiona przez siebie temperature w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach a wachania tej temperatury powinny byc jak najmniejsze!
Przyznaje, ze zrobilem to wowczas tylko dla proby! Jak sie jednak okazalo funkcjonuje to FANTASTYCZNIE!!!! Temperatura jest utrzymywana +/- 0.1 stopnia a w porownaniu z sasiadami mialem w takich samych warunkach jak oni o prawie 1/3 mniejsze zuzycie energii!
Czy Ty potrafisz sprawdzic ile energii w jakim momencie/czasie zuzyles?
Tak tez zastanow sie ignorancie jak jest to mozliwe, ze zuzywasz mniej lub tyle samo energii aby DOGRZAC dom z 19 stopni do 22.5 stopni!!!!!!
Zgodzic moge sie z tym, ze zuzycie bedzie takie samo jak jestes w domu lub Cie w nim nie ma przez dluzszy czas. Nawet gdy jestes i otwierasz okno, drzwi to zuzycie bedzie podobne jak podczas 2 tygodniowej nieobecnosci. Jest to ligiczne i oparte na paru rzeczach o ktorych chcac zabierac glos w tej sprawie powinienes wiedziec!
System jaki stosujemy nie ma wiekszego znaczenia a jedynie jego mozliwosci, umiejetnosci wprowadzajacego ten system jak i umiejetnosc myslenia tego ktory go wprowadza (troche fantazji i doswiadczenia tez trzeba miec a nie tylko klapki na oczach)!

----------


## dendrytus

> Temperatura jest* utrzymywana +/- 0.1 stopnia* a w porownaniu z sasiadami mialem w takich samych warunkach jak oni o prawie 1/3 mniejsze zuzycie energii!


UAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA
Poziom twojej ignorancji jest wprost niewyobrażalny.
Porównywanie się do sąsiadów, to szczyt ignorancji. Wystarczy, że oni lubią mieszkać w temp 24-25 %, a ty w 22,5.
A oni mają ile sterowników i jakiej firmy?
Czy może jest jeden sterownik na parterze zainstalowane nie w najbardziej odpowiednim miejscu, tylko w miejscy gdzie nie rzuca się w oczy?
 Robił im to ktoś kto się zna czy też forumowi mędrcy?
Kolejny dowód, że jesteś ignorantem i nie masz elementarnej wiedzy na temat metodologi pomiarów.

I tak z ciekawości zapytam co ile sek. czy min. sprawdzana jest temperatura w przypadku twojego algorytmu ogrzewania podłogowego?

PS.
Dla osób, które nie są zorientowane  to ŻADEN STEROWNIK STREFOWY, KTÓRY NIE MA FUNKCJI STEROWANIE OGRZANIEM PODŁOGOWYM NIE POTRAFI STEROWAĆ TAKIM OGRZEWANIEM WE WŁAŚCIWY SPOSÓB.
Potem tylko człowiek słucha jakie to ogrzewanie podłogowe jest niezdrowe i jaka ta podłoga gorąca.

PS2



> System jaki stosujemy nie ma wiekszego znaczenia a jedynie jego  mozliwosci, umiejetnosci wprowadzajacego ten system jak i umiejetnosc  myslenia tego ktory go wprowadza (troche fantazji i doswiadczenia tez  trzeba miec a nie tylko klapki na oczach)!


OWSZEM NIE MA ZNACZENIA, POD WARUNKIEM, ŻE POTRAFISZ STWORZYĆ LUB POSIADASZ WŁAŚCIWY ALGORYTM DLA PODŁOGÓWKI, a ty go nie posiadasz, co widać po +/- 0.1. Twój algorytm nie potrafi niwelować bezwładności ogrzewanie podłogowego.
Gdybyś dysponował odpowiednim algorytmem zużywałbyś jeszcze mniej energii.

----------


## reiden

> UAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA
> Poziom twojej ignorancji jest wprost niewyobrażalny.
> Porównywanie się do sąsiadów, to szczyt ignorancji. Wystarczy, że oni lubią mieszkać w temp 24-25 %, a ty w 22,5.
> A oni mają ile sterowników i jakiej firmy?
> Czy może jest jeden sterownik na parterze zainstalowane nie w najbardziej odpowiednim miejscu, tylko w miejscy gdzie nie rzuca się w oczy?
>  Robił im to ktoś kto się zna czy też forumowi mędrcy?
> Kolejny dowód, że jesteś ignorantem i nie masz elementarnej wiedzy na temat metodologi pomiarów.
> 
> I tak z ciekawości zapytam co ile sek. czy min. sprawdzana jest temperatura w przypadku twojego algorytmu ogrzewania podłogowego?
> ...


ok, jeszcze odpowiem :Smile: 
wyobraznia i fantazja to prawie to samo. wiec choc raz przyznajesz komus racje i przyznajesz sie do tego, ze jej nie masz!
nasze domy byly budowane w tym samym czasie i przez te same firmy i po 24 latach mieszkania nadal moge powiedziec, ze byli to fachowcy. jak by bylo to dzisiaj to nie wiem bo czytajac Twoje wypowiedzi widze, ze poziom niektorych nazywajacych sie fachowcami ulegl duzej zmianie i to niestety na ich niekorzysc ::-(: 
wez pod uwage, ze na codzien dom nie jest nagrzewany ale jedynie utrzymywana jest nastawiona temperatura (dogrzewanie) co w duzej mierze nie ma wiekszego (ma tylko minimalny) wplywu na to czy ustawilismy temperature n.p. w salonie na 25 czy 23 stopnie. ciecz przeplywajaca w przewodach podlogowych jest zazwyczaj wieksza niz 28 stopni!
urzadzenie sterujace to: Tekmar (u mnie juz wylaczony) jakiej firmy sa czujniki pomiaru temperatury na zewnatrz to nawet nie wiem (pomiar temp. zewnetrznej jest potrzebny do obliczen potrzebnej/prawidlowej temp. wplywajacej do przewodow w podlodze ale to wiesz bo znasz wszystkie algorytmy i techniki!).
pomiar temperatury odbywa sie co 5 minut i dodatkowo jest reakcja trigera natychmiastowa jezeli tylko temp. sie zmienila!
zalozenie, ze zaden sterownik tego nie potrafi jest ryzykowne ale jezeli pisze to nie specjalista to przymykamy na to oko :Smile: 
czy moj algorytm jest prawidlowy czy nie, jest dla mnie obojetne! wazne, ze zuzywam mniej energii uzywajac go i temperatura jest stala!
zalacze statystyke temp. z salonu gdzie temp. jest ustawiona na 23 stopnie a drzwi czesto otwierane bo pies idzie na "kontrole" do ogrodu!


ps.
musze dodac bo Twoja fantazja na to nie wpadnie, ze zmiany temp. w pomieszczeniu sa normalne a spowodowane moga byc ruchem w tym pomieszczeniu, otworzenie drzwi na dwor powoduje doplyw zimniejszego powietrza, doplyw cieplego powietrza z kuchni w ktorej sie w danym momencie gotuje.......... jest tego sporo! samo przebywanie wiekszej ilosci osob w tym samym pomieszczeniu podnosi w nim temperature a na to wszystko jest potrzebna pewna chwila aby to ponownie uregulowac!
ale Ty nie potrzebujesz do tego zadnej fantazji bo przeciez Ty to wszystko juz dawno wiesz, urodziles sie juz z ta wiedza!

----------


## dendrytus

> ps.
> musze dodac bo Twoja fantazja na to nie wpadnie, ze zmiany temp. w pomieszczeniu sa normalne a spowodowane moga byc ruchem w tym pomieszczeniu, otworzenie drzwi na dwor powoduje doplyw zimniejszego powietrza, doplyw cieplego powietrza z kuchni w ktorej sie w danym momencie gotuje.......... jest tego sporo!


I ty utrzymujesz ją na poziomie +/- 0.1 sprawdzając co 5 min? JAKIM CUDEM, skoro największym problemem podłogówki jest jej bezwładność, którą na ogół liczy się w dziesiątkach minut.

Otwierasz okno, następuje przewietrzenie, ale twój czujnik podnosi właśnie temperaturę, bo przy przewietrzaniu nastąpił spadek temp. o 3 stopnie. Podłogówka według TWOJEGO algorytmu pompuje ciepłą wodę do podłogi, po czym po niezamknięciu okna temp wróci do normy w ciągu kilku minut na skutek kumulacji ciepłą w podłodze, ale twój "zastrzyk" ciepła zostanie oddany pomieszczeniu za 2 godziny.
 Moje GRATULACJE za stworzenie sobie niedziałającego poprawnie algorytmu.

Jak widać nie masz kompletnie BLADEGO pojęcia o sterowaniu podłogówką, a twoje RZEKOME oszczędności są nadzwyczajnie wyssane z palca, bo porównujesz je do sąsiadów, którzy WSZYSTKO MAJĄ INNE. Nawet żony macie nie podobne

Twoje porównanie i rzekome oszczędności mają taką samą wiarygodność jak porównywanie zużycia paliwa przez Audi A8 i Zaporożca.




> samo przebywanie wiekszej ilosci osob w tym samym pomieszczeniu podnosi  w nim temperature a na to wszystko jest potrzebna pewna chwila aby to  ponownie uregulowac!


Ta chwila to mniej więcej 30-120 min.

A tak przy okazji to uregulować można stosunek do służby wojskowej.
Temperaturę się reguluje.


PS



> ale Ty nie potrzebujesz do tego zadnej fantazji bo przeciez Ty to  wszystko juz dawno wiesz, urodziles sie juz z ta wiedza!


Nie urodziłem się z tą wiedzą, tylko zdobyłem dzięki kilkunastu latom pracy jako integrator/instalator KNX-a, szkoleniom, seminariom i wymianie doświadczeń z innymi instalatorami/integratorami KNX-a, a nie na forach jak co niektórzy.

----------


## karolek75

Czy ty chcesz powiedziec ze twoj KNX przewiduje z 2h wyprzedzeniem kiedy otworze okno? Czy po prostu najzwyczajniej w swiecie ten fakt olewa (?), co ma wg mnie sens.

----------


## reiden

I ty utrzymujesz ją na poziomie +/- 0.1 sprawdzając co 5 min? JAKIM CUDEM, skoro największym problemem podłogówki jest jej bezwładność, którą na ogół liczy się w dziesiątkach minut.

widac, ze te seminaria nie byly najlepsze! na jakiej podstawie piszesz o "bezwladnosci"! przy osiagnietej temp. u mnie jest caly czas przeplyw cieplej cieczy w 26% (tak ustawilem na podstawie doswiadczen a nie obliczen)!


Otwierasz okno, następuje przewietrzenie, ale twój czujnik podnosi właśnie temperaturę, bo przy przewietrzaniu nastąpił spadek temp. o 3 stopnie. Podłogówka według TWOJEGO algorytmu pompuje ciepłą wodę do podłogi, po czym po niezamknięciu okna temp wróci do normy w ciągu kilku minut na skutek kumulacji ciepłą w podłodze, ale twój "zastrzyk" ciepła zostanie oddany pomieszczeniu za 2 godziny.
 Moje GRATULACJE za stworzenie sobie niedziałającego poprawnie algorytmu.

jak tak by mialo byc to ja juz dawno zamarzlbym w domu o ile wczesniej by mnie z nigo zona nie wyrzucila! jak bedziesz mial mozliwosci to sam to sprawdz ale po wplywie zimnego powietrza temperatura dosyc szybko sie reguluje bo tak podloga jak i sciany nagrzeja samo powietrze w o wiele, wiele szybszym czasie niz 2 godziny! chyba, ze masz nieszczelne okna i cienkie sciany ale z tym jak sam piszesz to nawet KNX ma problemy!


Jak widać nie masz kompletnie BLADEGO pojęcia o sterowaniu podłogówką, a twoje RZEKOME oszczędności są nadzwyczajnie wyssane z palca, bo porównujesz je do sąsiadów, którzy WSZYSTKO MAJĄ INNE. Nawet żony macie nie podobne

jezeli przez ponad 20 lat mielismy podobne zuzycie energii a od roku ja mam nizsze to wyciagam z tego pewne wnioski. dodam do tego, ze nikt z nas ani naszych zon nie ma w miedzy czasie podwyzszonej ani obnizonej temp. i dogrzewanie lub ochladzanie w tym wypadku nie wchodzi w gre!
ja po ukonczonych szkolach ciagle sie ucze i nadal uwazam, ze potrzebowalbym miec wiecej czasu na douczaniu sie w zwiazku z tak szybkim postepem techniki (a mam juz swoje lata)! jezeli moge to proponuje Ci abys nie zaprzestawal doksztalcania sie nadal bo moze w pewnym momencie staneles w miejscu! zapewniam Cie, ze z Twoim podejsciem do innych, Twoja arogancja! w mojej firmie nie mialbys miejsca, bo klienci kogos takiego nawet jezeli ma jakas tam wiedze to by nie zaakceptowali! 
sorry, za ta uwage ale kiedys dorabiajac w Technikum jako nauczyciel zawsze powtarzalem to swoim uczniom!

----------


## reiden

dendrytus czy Ty jestes w stanie przedstawic jakiekolwiek statystyki zwiazane z ogrzewaniem u Ciebie? temp. cieczy wplywajacej w uklad ogrzewania jak i wyplywajacej z tego ukladu. do tego jaka w danym czasie jest temp. w pomieszczeniach! moze to pomoze Ci wysunac jakies wnioski samodzielnie a nie tylko opierac sie na tym co Ci gdzies ktos powiedzial! troche wlasnej ale przemyslanej inicjatywy!

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy ty chcesz powiedziec ze twoj KNX przewiduje z 2h wyprzedzeniem kiedy otworze okno? Czy po prostu najzwyczajniej w swiecie ten fakt olewa (?), co ma wg mnie sens.


Do sterowania podłogówką nie integruje się ani czujek w oknach, ani czujek obecności. Najskuteczniejsze są harmonogramy typu dzienny, weekend, wakacje.
Weekendowego np. używa się w przypadku choroby jednego z domowników lub urlopu.




> dendrytus czy Ty jestes w stanie przedstawic  jakiekolwiek statystyki zwiazane z ogrzewaniem u Ciebie? temp. cieczy  wplywajacej w uklad ogrzewania jak i wyplywajacej z tego ukladu. do tego  jaka w danym czasie jest temp. w pomieszczeniach! moze to pomoze Ci  wysunac jakies wnioski samodzielnie a nie tylko opierac sie na tym co Ci  gdzies ktos powiedzial! troche wlasnej ale przemyslanej  inicjatywy!


Takie statystyki nie mają jakiekolwiek znaczenia, BO NE MA PUNKTU odniesienia, więc nic nie dają. Aby miały jakąkolwiek wiarygodność i to odnosi się również do twojego domu i pomiarów, powinno się rozpocząć pomiary 2 lata po wybudowaniu domu, dokonywać pomiarów przez 4 kolejne dla systemu niesterowalnego automatyka, a później z automatyką do podłogówki również 4 lata, wtedy będziesz miał jakiekolwiek wiarygodne pomiary, tak jak to miało miejsce w podanym przez mnie linku.

Ty pokazałeś swoje statystyki i co z nich wynika? NIC.

Zanim zintegrowałem sobie ogrzewanie KNX-ie, miałem przez dwa lata regulatory do podłogówki, ale niezależne w każdej strefie. 
One też służyły do wygrzewani płyty podłogowej, bo było to tańsze rozwiązanie niż wieszanie czujek temperatury w KNX w niewykończonym domu.
Rożnicę między tamtymi regulatorami, a tym co mam teraz w KNX, to kilkanaście procent w stosunku do tego co miałem i wynika to z dużo łatwiejszego zarządzania 6 strefami.
Ale w moim przypadku było to 6 stref, sterowane 6 regulatorami do PODŁOGÓWKI.
Ewentualne zyski mogą też pochodzić z różnic w okresach zimowych np. ciężka zima plus wygrzewanie domu, które trwa jak wiadomo od 2 do 3 lat.
Jak kupisz jakiś regulator pokojowy z funkcją sterowania podłogówką i go sobie uruchomisz w trybie normalnym i trybie podłogówki, to nawet na sucho widać że algorytmy są różne i inaczej pracuje przekaźnik w regulatorze. Pomijam tu jakieś wynalazki, które mają pseudo funkcję podłogówki.




> jezeli przez ponad 20 lat mielismy podobne zuzycie energii a od roku ja mam nizsze to wyciagam z tego pewne wnioski


Masz i owszem, ale miałbyś WIĘKSZE gdybyś zrobił to jak należy na właściwym algorytmie lub sterowniku.
 Powtórzę jeszcze raz. ALGORYTM DLA PODŁOGÓWKI, jest bardzo SKOMPLIKOWANY i ktoś taki jak ty bez odpowiedniej wiedzy i doświadczenia nie jest w stanie go stworzyć.

A co ma być dziwnego w tym, że nie  zamarzłeś? Skoro zużywasz więcej energii niż ci potrzebne.
Samochód 4-cylindrowy na 3 cylindrach też dojedzie z Warszawy do Gdańska, ale to nie jest przecież dowód, że jest z nim wszystko OK.


PS



> jezeli moge to  proponuje Ci abys nie zaprzestawal doksztalcania sie nadal bo moze w  pewnym momencie staneles w miejscu! zapewniam Cie, ze z Twoim podejsciem  do innych, Twoja arogancja! w mojej firmie nie mialbys miejsca, bo  klienci kogos takiego nawet jezeli ma jakas tam wiedze to by nie  zaakceptowali! 
> sorry, za ta uwage ale kiedys dorabiajac w Technikum jako nauczyciel zawsze powtarzalem to swoim uczniom!


Jak już mówisz o nauczaniu panie NAUCZCIEL z technikum, to może zacznij od posługiwania się językiem POLSKIM. 
Pisanie bez polskich znaków to po prostu arogancja, no chyba, że pisanie z polskimi znakami przekracza toje możliwości intelektualne




> temperature a na to wszystko jest potrzebna  pewna chwila aby to ponownie *uregulowac*!

----------


## reiden

no niestety, ale moj intelekt ale przedewszystkim lenistwo nie pozwala mi uzywac polskiej trzcionki ::-(: 
mialbym jeszcze pare uwag (ale juz tylko pare) do tego co napisales w ostatnim poscie, powstrzymam sie jednak od tego.
W miedzyczasie byl u mnie syn ktoremu przekazalem moja opinie jako nie psychologa, ze jest ktos taki na Forum i zachowuje sie tak jak Ty. Moja diagnoza jako laika byta taka, ze masz chyba duze kompleksy! Moj syn jest jednak psychologiem z wyksztalcenia i po przeczytaniu paru Twoich postow powiedzial, ze to miedzy innymi jest bardzo mozliwe. Stwierdzil jednak, ze na wyleczenie sie z tego sa sposoby, z tym, ze bez specjalistycznej pomocy moze byc trudno. Zastanow sie nad tym, to moze Ci naprawde pomoc! z pozdrowieniami i najlepszymi zyczeniami swiatecznymi reiden!

----------


## dendrytus

> ze to miedzy innymi jest bardzo mozliwe. Stwierdzil jednak, ze na wyleczenie sie z tego sa sposoby, z tym, ze bez specjalistycznej pomocy moze byc trudno. Zastanow sie nad tym, to moze Ci naprawde pomoc! z pozdrowieniami i najlepszymi zyczeniami swiatecznymi reiden!


Uważasz, że jest dobrym psychologiem? A jakoś ci nie pomógł w tak banalnej kwestii jak poprawne ortografia i to u nauczyciela technikum.

Ale wracając do meritum zdradź mi jedną rzecz. Wydałeś kasę na automatykę, poświeciłeś czas na stworzenie algorytmu. Tylko po co ci temperatura 23 st. C w salonie o 3 nad  ranem?
Przecież coś takiego uzyskuje się przy pomocy temperatury na piecu i rotametrem na rozdzielaczu, który i tak jest zainstalowany? 
W jakim celu wydałeś kasę na elektrozawory i zużywasz prąd żeby tym sterować?

Ps.
Opinie twojego syna są na tak samo wysokim poziomie jak twoja wiedza o automatyce domowej i sterowniu podłogówką.

----------


## reiden

> Uważasz, że jest dobrym psychologiem? A jakoś ci nie pomógł w tak banalnej kwestii jak poprawne ortografia i to u nauczyciela technikum.
> 
> Ale wracając do meritum zdradź mi jedną rzecz. Wydałeś kasę na automatykę, poświeciłeś czas na stworzenie algorytmu. Tylko po co ci temperatura 23 st. C w salonie o 3 nad  ranem?
> Przecież coś takiego uzyskuje się przy pomocy temperatury na piecu i rotametrem na rozdzielaczu, który i tak jest zainstalowany? 
> W jakim celu wydałeś kasę na elektrozawory i zużywasz prąd żeby tym sterować?
> 
> Ps.
> Opinie twojego syna są na tak samo wysokim poziomie jak twoja wiedza o automatyce domowej i sterowniu podłogówką.



Nie jestem w stanie stwierdzic czy jest dobry bo sie u niego nie leczylem a i nie mialem mozliwosci porownywac z umiejetnosciami innych psychologow!
Za moja pisownie moge tylko przeprosic tak Ciebie jak i innych czytajacych na tym Forum! Od 33 lat jednak bardzo zadko pisze w jezyku polskim.
Niestety i pisanie wymaga pewnych "treningow" choc napewno nie jest to wytlumaczeniem bo mature zdawalem jednak rowniez z j. polskiego.

Jezeli chodzi o te 23 stopnie to wydaje mi sie, ze dosyc wyraznie napisalem juz wczesniej: "obnizanie temperatury a nastepnie jej podnoszenie, nie daje zadnych oszczednosci"! Jezeli napisze, ze mam na to dowody w postaci dokladnych notatek z pomiarami ktore przeprowadzalem z ciekawosci przez pierwsze miesiace to i tak sadze, ze nie bedziesz bral tego pod uwage. Jest mi to jednak obojetne, mozesz nadal bladzic w swoich przekonaniach!

Dla mnie wowczas cala ta automatyzacja nie miala na celu tylko oszczedzanie ale rowniez przyjemnosc w realizowaniu tego projektu, komfort, wygode jak i bezpieczenstwo!

Jak widze Twoje kompleksy sa jednak wieksze niz to sadzilem. Przyjaciol i bliskich znajomych to Ty chyba nie masz?

Jezeli moge jeszcze prosic Cie o cos, to ignoruj prosze moje wpisy tutaj i nie mecz sie z czytaniem tak slabej i blednej polszczyzny a i nie bedziesz sie musial denerwowac/podniecac moja niewiedza!

----------


## dendrytus

> Jezeli napisze, ze mam na to dowody w postaci dokladnych notatek z pomiarami ktore przeprowadzalem z ciekawosci przez pierwsze miesiace to i tak sadze, ze nie bedziesz bral tego pod uwage. Jest mi to jednak obojetne, mozesz nadal bladzic w swoich przekonaniach!


Przez pierwsze miesiące? 
A jak mierzyłeś zużycie źródła energii?
Dałem link do opracowanie gdzie mierzono temperaturę LATAMI w TYM samym BUDYNKU w DWÓCH sąsiadujących pomieszczeniach, używane przez praktycznie tych samych ludzi, ale oczywiście języki obce są ci pewnie jeszcze bardziej obce niż język polski.

I tak z ciekawości jaki rodzaj sterowana zaworami użyłaś PI, PWM czy może dwupołożeniowe?

PS.
Dla bardziej rozgarniętych
http://www.rynekinstalacyjny.pl/artykul/id878,sterowanie-ogrzewaniem-w-systemie-knxeib

PS2



> Jezeli moge jeszcze prosic Cie o cos, to ignoruj prosze moje wpisy tutaj  i nie mecz sie z czytaniem tak slabej i blednej polszczyzny a i nie  bedziesz sie musial denerwowac/podniecac moja niewiedza!


Może po prostu przestań wypisywać na tym forum swoje brednie, tak będzie po prostu prościej. Idź szerzyć swoje brednie gdzie indziej.

PS3



> Dla mnie wowczas cala ta automatyzacja nie miala na celu tylko  oszczedzanie ale rowniez przyjemnosc w realizowaniu tego projektu,  komfort, wygode jak i bezpieczenstwo!


To musi być prawdziwy szok jak człowiek dowiaduje się, że spierd*lił sobie na maksa projekt życia.

----------


## nk

Przepraszam, ale jestem ignorantem w sprawach "osobistych wycieczek" na forum, nawet jeśli ktoś ma wiedzę i racje - to nie pomaga to w rozwiązaniu problemów, przed którymi stajemy. Widzę niestety, że i ten wątek miejscami kipi od takiego scenariusza (w roku 2014 należało by powiedzieć "od takiej retoryki").
Mam wyzwanie. Planuję budowę na wiosnę. Domek ok.160 m2 z użytkowym poddaszem i doklejonym garażem. Spora działka. Jestem otwarty na nowe rozwiązania, ale "bajery" mnie nie interesują - zwłaszcza psujące się i nieużyteczne. 
Widzę, że obecna technologia daje możliwość sterowania roletami (rozważam też żaluzje fasadowe), ogrzewaniem (u mnie PC), wentylacją + elementy monitoringu/alarmu, kontrola wejścia na działkę i/lub do domu. Wiem, że nie ma idealnych rozwiązań, więc chętnie poczytam, aby zorientować się przynajmniej jak co działa w szczegółach i aby dowiedzieć się jakie są z tym problemy oraz na ile te elementy są faktycznie użyteczne.
Proszę doradzie mi gdzie (w którym wątku, od którego miejsca, może w czyimś dzienniku?) zacząć czytać, aby uniknąć tych niemerytorycznych postów, a jednocześnie poznać systemy, które obecnie można w miarę tanio zrealizować. Budżet 5-10k (elektronika+kable), zwłaszcza jeśli przekonam się, że warto. Da się? Warto? 
Chętnie pomajsterkuję sam, ale wolałbym na etapie budowy rozmieścić kable, a potem, po zamieszkaniu bawić się z poszczególnymi obwodami. Tak więc rozmieszczenie kabli zleciłbym elektrykowi, a przyłączenia, konfiguracja i ew. programowanie - osobiście w przyszłości (za 2-4 lata). 
Będę wdzięczny za pomoc!

----------


## WiesiekM

Nie przejmuj się nk. Ja też ponad rok temu wlazłem tu bo zacząłem myśleć o inteligentnej instalacji, i też odniosłem wrażenie że na tym forum w tematyce automatyki budynku dowiem się tylko który system jest mercedesem, a który trabantem  :smile:   Jest też nasz charakterny dendrytus który właśnie powrócił w swoim stylu, dla którego tylko jeden system jest mercedesem, reszta to trabanty co najwyżej Uazy  :big grin:   Sorry dendrytus, to nie było złośliwe, szczerze mówiąc od Ciebie i od firmy która robi mi instalację dowiedziałem się najwięcej  :cool:  I miło Cię widzieć po "długim" urlopie  :smile: 

Wracając do tematu nk, wydaje mi się że właśnie w tym temacie w którym jesteśmy dowiesz się najwięcej. Co prawda musisz ominąć 90% nic nie wnoszących postów przepychanek, ale średnio jeden post na stronie częściowo naprowadzi Cię na odpowiedni tor. Także przeczytaj ten temat a znajdziesz 74 wypowiedzi dzięki którym wybierzesz dla siebie system. Moja amatorska rada jest tylko jedna. Jeśli chcesz poświęcić 5 do 10 tysi na instalację to lepiej nakup za to świeczek i drewna, bo szczerze mówiąc nie wiem czy wystarczy Ci na zwykłą, tradycyjną instalację.

Czy warto stosować inteligentną instalację? Myślę że co do tego nie ma wątpliwości. Ceny niektórych są na tyle niskie, a funkcje na tyle korzystne, że według mnie głupotą w dzisiejszy czasach nie stosować w nowym budynku elementów automatyki. Ale nie za 5-10k bo to niemożliwe  :smile:

----------


## nk

W Muratorze 11/2014 (str. 54) jest pobieżnie opisana instalacja sterowania roletami, kontroli temp. i zużycia energii oraz jej autor - Mirosław Ptasznik z Gliwic. Czy jest może tutaj na forum aktywny? Chętnie bym poznał szczegóły.

----------


## asolt

> Dla bardziej rozgarniętych
> http://www.rynekinstalacyjny.pl/artykul/id878,sterowanie-ogrzewaniem-w-systemie-knxeib


Gdzie mozna znalezc opisy algorytmów regulacji temperatury przy ogrzewaniu podłgowym w KNX, moze jakies porównanie algorytmów stosowanych w innych sterownikach. A tak przy okazji to nie wydaje mi się ze KNX zapewnia kilkanascie % oszczednosci energii w porównaniu do innych regulatorów ( z systemem PWM).
Dla informacji przewyzszenie (ciagłe) temperatury od temperatury zadanej tylko o 1 oC to ok 7-8% zapotrzebowania na ciepło, kilkanascie procent to prawie 2 oC ciagłego przewyzszenia ponad temp zadaną.

----------


## dendrytus

> Gdzie mozna znalezc opisy algorytmów regulacji temperatury przy ogrzewaniu podłgowym w KNX, moze jakies porównanie algorytmów stosowanych w innych sterownikach.


Algorytmów nie znajdziesz, bo są tajemnicą każdej z firm i bez znaczenia jest czy jest to KNX czy też nie.




> A tak przy okazji to nie wydaje mi się ze KNX zapewnia kilkanascie % oszczednosci energii w porównaniu do innych regulatorów ( z systemem PWM).


W moim przypadku wynikało to z faktu, że masz kontrolę wszystkich stref w jednym miejscu i możesz udostępnić tylko te funkcje, które chcesz. Dodatkowo dużo łatwiej jest zarządzać i konfigurować z jednego miejsca, iż latać po całym domu i sprawdzać co sobie ktoś włączył np. dzieciaki w trakcie zabawy.
Przez dwa sezony używałem podłogowych strefowych regulatorów, ale nie były one połączone z KNX-em
Możliwe, że te kilk-kilkanaście procent wynikało z innych powodów.

----------


## karolek75

hihihihhi

----------


## Andrzey_

> W moim przypadku wynikało to z faktu, że masz kontrolę wszystkich stref w jednym miejscu i możesz udostępnić tylko te funkcje, które chcesz. Dodatkowo dużo łatwiej jest zarządzać i konfigurować z jednego miejsca, iż latać po całym domu i sprawdzać co sobie ktoś włączył np. dzieciaki w trakcie zabawy.


Przyjmując tradycyjne ogrzewanie grzejnikami, to jak by Pan zaproponował rozwiązanie tego w KNX? Indywidualne termostaty z zworami na grzejnikach i każdy podłączać pod KNXa? Czy też lepiej, podobnie jak z podłogówką dać to w jednym miejscu? Oczywiście chętnie bym też przeczytał propozycję elementów takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## asolt

> Algorytmów nie znajdziesz, bo są tajemnicą każdej z firm i bez znaczenia jest czy jest to KNX czy też nie.
> 
> 
> W moim przypadku wynikało to z faktu, że masz kontrolę wszystkich stref w jednym miejscu i możesz udostępnić tylko te funkcje, które chcesz. Dodatkowo dużo łatwiej jest zarządzać i konfigurować z jednego miejsca, iż latać po całym domu i sprawdzać co sobie ktoś włączył np. dzieciaki w trakcie zabawy.
> Przez dwa sezony używałem podłogowych strefowych regulatorów, ale nie były one połączone z KNX-em
> Możliwe, że te kilk-kilkanaście procent wynikało z innych powodów.


Co do algorytmów to istotnie firmy się nie chwalą swoimi patentami, efekty i róznice praktycznie niemierzalne, dlatego tez łatwo reklamowac oszczednosci rzedu 20-30%, tyle tylko ze firmy zapominają dodac ze porównanie dotyczy braku regulacji lub regulacji jednopunktowej z regulacją strefową.
A te kilkanascie procent, nie przeczę ze algorytmy KNX są lepsze niz w tych poprzednich, mysiały tez wynikac z innych powodów, jak chociazby fakt całkowitego usunicia wilgoci technologicznej z nowego budynku i zmniejszenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Co do algorytmów to istotnie firmy się nie chwalą swoimi patentami, efekty i róznice praktycznie niemierzalne, dlatego tez łatwo reklamowac oszczednosci rzedu 20-30%, tyle tylko ze firmy zapominają dodac ze porównanie dotyczy braku regulacji lub regulacji jednopunktowej z regulacją strefową.
> A te kilkanascie procent, nie przeczę ze algorytmy KNX są lepsze niz w tych poprzednich, mysiały tez wynikac z innych powodów, jak chociazby fakt całkowitego usunicia wilgoci technologicznej z nowego budynku i zmniejszenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło.


generalnie wszystkie "czarne skrzynki" są na tyle optymalne na ile dostarczymy im parametrów. Producenci reklamują się, że Ich moduł używa PI, PID itd... tylko najciekawsze jest to, że nie możemy wprowadzić im nastaw lub są mocno ograniczone. Każdy dom, każde pomieszczenie są inne i jeśli chcemy oszczędzać na ogrzewaniu to system musi być naprawdę inteligentny, czego nie zapewnią "czarne skrzynki".
Do algorytmu PID teoretycznie dostarczamy tylko temperaturę pomieszczenia ale to jest za mało jeśli system ma być efektywny. Do wyliczanych członów powinniśmy dostarczyć odpowiednie nastawy uzależnione od innych czynników tj. innych źródeł ciepła/wytracania ciepła np : wiatr(ogromny wpływ na wychładzanie budynku), temperatura zewnętrzna, temperatura pomieszczeń na niższym poziomie itd...
Do tego dochodzi sterowanie wentylacją, roletami czego większość "czarnych skrzynek" nie potrafi. Nie wiem czy jakakolwiek potrafi.
Właśnie pracuje nad własnym ogrzewaniem i piszę algorytmy sterujące nastawami regulatora PID, to jest naprawdę trudne  :wink: 
Jak dopracuję, to źródłami jak zwykle się podzielę.

----------


## asolt

> generalnie wszystkie "czarne skrzynki" są na tyle optymalne na ile dostarczymy im parametrów. Producenci reklamują się, że Ich moduł używa PI, PID itd... tylko najciekawsze jest to, że nie możemy wprowadzić im nastaw lub są mocno ograniczone. Każdy dom, każde pomieszczenie są inne i jeśli chcemy oszczędzać na ogrzewaniu to system musi być naprawdę inteligentny, czego nie zapewnią "czarne skrzynki".
> Do algorytmu PID teoretycznie dostarczamy tylko temperaturę pomieszczenia ale to jest za mało jeśli system ma być efektywny. Do wyliczanych członów powinniśmy dostarczyć odpowiednie nastawy uzależnione od innych czynników tj. innych źródeł ciepła/wytracania ciepła np : wiatr(ogromny wpływ na wychładzanie budynku), temperatura zewnętrzna, temperatura pomieszczeń na niższym poziomie itd...
> Do tego dochodzi sterowanie wentylacją, roletami czego większość "czarnych skrzynek" nie potrafi. Nie wiem czy jakakolwiek potrafi.
> Właśnie pracuje nad własnym ogrzewaniem i piszę algorytmy sterujące nastawami regulatora PID, to jest naprawdę trudne 
> Jak dopracuję, to źródłami jak zwykle się podzielę.


Z tym wiatrem w przypadku budynków szczelnych i bardzo dobrze ocieplnych to bym tak bardzo nie przesadzał, to samo dotyczy innych temperatur na nizszym poziomie, teraz w zwiazku ze stosowanie izolacji na stropach miedzykondygnacyjnych, (dobrych izolacji  w przypadku duzych róznic temperatur).
Jezeli miałbym uwzględniac inne czynniki to na pewno byłaby to szybkosc zmian temperatury posadzki (wymaga kolejnego czujnika), temperatura zewnetrzna, aktualny czas (rzeczywisty)

----------


## dendrytus

> Co do algorytmów to istotnie firmy się nie chwalą swoimi patentami, efekty i róznice praktycznie niemierzalne, dlatego tez łatwo reklamowac oszczednosci rzedu 20-30%, tyle tylko ze firmy zapominają dodac ze porównanie dotyczy braku regulacji lub regulacji jednopunktowej z regulacją strefową.


Nie. W stosunku do systemów bez regulacji lub ze zwykłym termostatem na kaloryferze oszczędności są na poziomie 50% ale tylko w IB.
W ID ciężko uzyskać takie oszczędności, nawet jeśli jest się singlem.
Poza tym nikt oprócz LCN i KNX NIGDY NIE ROBIŁ ŻADNYCH POMIARÓW porównawczych.
 Wzystkie opierają się na dwóch schematach.
Pierwszy:
Skoro IB na KNX daje oszczędności do 50%, a ja też produkuję system IB to mój system też daje do 50% oszczędności.
Drugi:
Skoro IB na KNX daje oszczędności do 50%, a ja też produkuję system IB i to lepsze, to mój system też daje jeszcze więcej oszczędności.

Oba założenia zakładają też BŁĘDNIE, że ID to to samo co IB.



> A te kilkanascie procent, nie przeczę ze algorytmy KNX są lepsze niz w tych poprzednich, mysiały tez wynikac z innych powodów, jak chociazby fakt całkowitego usunicia wilgoci technologicznej z nowego budynku i zmniejszenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło.


Te dodatkowe kilkanaście procent przekłada się też  na kilka procent w stosunku do nieregulowanego systemu.
Tak jak wspominałem, ie mam zacięcia księgowego do tabelek i wykresów i nigdy nie przywiązywałem do tego jakiejś szczególnej wagi. Tak samo jak do zużycia prądu, również go nie rejestruję mimo iż mógłbym to robić.




> generalnie wszystkie "czarne skrzynki" są na  tyle optymalne na ile dostarczymy im parametrów. Producenci reklamują  się, że Ich moduł używa PI, PID itd... tylko najciekawsze jest to, że  nie możemy wprowadzić im nastaw lub są mocno ograniczone. Każdy dom,  każde pomieszczenie są inne i jeśli chcemy oszczędzać na ogrzewaniu to  system musi być naprawdę inteligentny, czego nie zapewnią "czarne  skrzynki".


Zmartwię cię ale oba sterowniki jakich używałem czyli KNX -owy i nie KNX-owy mają "inteligencję" i dopasowują się do pomieszczenia. 
Mają wprowadzone auto korekty dla algorytmów, więc nie są to urządzenia typu włącz na 2 min co 10 min.
Widać to w trakcie dłuższego używania.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Zmartwię cię ale oba sterowniki jakich używałem czyli KNX -owy i nie KNX-owy mają "inteligencję" i dopasowują się do pomieszczenia. 
> Mają wprowadzone auto korekty dla algorytmów, więc nie są to urządzenia typu włącz na 2 min co 10 min.
> Widać to w trakcie dłuższego używania.


W ogóle mnie nie martwisz. Ja wręcz się cieszę, że ktoś opracował elementy systemu , które potrafią efektywnie zarządzać ogrzewaniem.
KNX to wzór dla wielu , dla mnie również. Mimo wszystko staram się każdą informacje sprawdzać, obojętnie kto by był autorem.

----------


## asolt

> Nie. W stosunku do systemów bez regulacji lub ze zwykłym termostatem na kaloryferze oszczędności są na poziomie 50% ale tylko w IB.


Nie miałem na myśli zwykłych grzejników konwekcyjnych a tylko i wyłacznie podłogówkę, a w takim przypadku nawet przy najprostszych regulatorach a regulatorach KNX nie ma mozliwosci róznicy 50%, to niemozliwe.

----------


## homelogic

> [...]Do algorytmu PID teoretycznie dostarczamy tylko temperaturę pomieszczenia ale to jest za mało jeśli system ma być efektywny. Do wyliczanych członów powinniśmy dostarczyć odpowiednie nastawy uzależnione od innych czynników tj. innych źródeł ciepła/wytracania ciepła np : wiatr(ogromny wpływ na wychładzanie budynku), temperatura zewnętrzna, temperatura pomieszczeń na niższym poziomie itd...


Zimno, źle myślisz, za bardzo kombinujesz...  :wink: 

Popatrz jeszcze raz na kulkę i zastanów się jakie tam są zbierane dane:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4OmVLc_oDw

Musisz myśleć pochodnymi krzywej którą chcesz wygładzić.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Z tym wiatrem w przypadku budynków szczelnych i bardzo dobrze ocieplnych to bym tak bardzo nie przesadzał, to samo dotyczy innych temperatur na nizszym poziomie, teraz w zwiazku ze stosowanie izolacji na stropach miedzykondygnacyjnych, (dobrych izolacji  w przypadku duzych róznic temperatur).
> Jezeli miałbym uwzględniac inne czynniki to na pewno byłaby to szybkosc zmian temperatury posadzki (wymaga kolejnego czujnika), temperatura zewnetrzna, aktualny czas (rzeczywisty)


masz wykresy/źródła  na potwierdzenie swojej teorii bo ja mam.??
Nawet w najlepiej wyizolowanym budynku wiatr ma wpływ. To wynika z praw fizyki, których nie zmienisz. To samo dotyczy piętrowego budynku. Co ma izolacja międzykondygnacyjna skoro masz klatkę schodową , którą ciepło pięknie unosi się do góry(to też wynika z praw fizyki i to też sprawdziłem)
Mogę Ci to nawet zasymulować jak będziesz chciał. Mogę wyłączyć ogrzewanie w jednym z nieużywanych pokoi na piętrze i otworzyć drzwi. "Natychmiast" to widać.

----------


## asolt

> masz wykresy/źródła  na potwierdzenie swojej teorii bo ja mam.??
> Nawet w najlepiej wyizolowanym budynku wiatr ma wpływ. To wynika z praw fizyki, których nie zmienisz. To samo dotyczy piętrowego budynku. Co ma izolacja międzykondygnacyjna skoro masz klatkę schodową , którą ciepło pięknie unosi się do góry(to też wynika z praw fizyki i to też sprawdziłem)
> Mogę Ci to nawet zasymulować jak będziesz chciał. Mogę wyłączyć ogrzewanie w jednym z nieużywanych pokoi na piętrze i otworzyć drzwi. "Natychmiast" to widać.


Spadek temperatury w domach energooszczednych, pasywnych to 1-1,5 oC na dobę, wątpię czy zobaczysz wyłaczenie podłogówki natychmiast, kazda podłogówka ma swoją bezwładnosc (stala czasową) która jest uzależniona od od grubosci posadzki i rodzaju materiału (beton - rózne rodzaje, anhydryt gipsowy). Przy typowej posadzce o grubosci 6-7 cm jest niemozliwym aby odczuc natychmiastowy spadek temperatury po zamknieciu siłownika.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Spadek temperatury w domach energooszczednych, pasywnych to 1-1,5 oC na dobę, wątpię czy zobaczysz wyłaczenie podłogówki natychmiast, kazda podłogówka ma swoją bezwładnosc (stala czasową) która jest uzależniona od od grubosci posadzki i rodzaju materiału (beton - rózne rodzaje, anhydryt gipsowy). Przy typowej posadzce o grubosci 6-7 cm jest niemozliwym aby odczuc natychmiastowy spadek temperatury po zamknieciu siłownika.


Sprawdzałeś to co piszesz ?
Dom pasywny jest idealnym przykładem potwierdzającym to co piszę. Właśnie w domu pasywnym wykorzystuje się wszystkie źródła ciepła. 
Skupiasz się tylko na ogrzewaniu podłogowym, które jest tylko jednym z elementów grzejących w domu, a w domu pasywnym jest elementem marginalnym.
Ja nigdzie nie napisałem że zobaczę zmianę temperatury zaraz po zamknięciu siłownika.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Zimno, źle myślisz, za bardzo kombinujesz... 
> 
> Popatrz jeszcze raz na kulkę i zastanów się jakie tam są zbierane dane:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4OmVLc_oDw
> 
> Musisz myśleć pochodnymi krzywej którą chcesz wygładzić.


od samego patrzenia oczy bolą  :wink: 
Oni mają dodatkowy algorytm do regulacji PID-a , to jest własnie to o czym piszę.
Żeby regulator PID działał optymalnie to musi być odpowiednio zasilany i wyregulowany. Autorzy maja na to swój algorytm.

----------


## asolt

> Sprawdzałeś to co piszesz ?
> Dom pasywny jest idealnym przykładem potwierdzającym to co piszę. Właśnie w domu pasywnym wykorzystuje się wszystkie źródła ciepła. 
> Skupiasz się tylko na ogrzewaniu podłogowym, które jest tylko jednym z elementów grzejących w domu, a w domu pasywnym jest elementem marginalnym.
> Ja nigdzie nie napisałem że zobaczę zmianę temperatury zaraz po zamknięciu siłownika.


Podaj jezeli masz takie badania jakie są spadki temperatur po wyłaczeniu ogrzewania w domach energooszczednych i pasywnych dla róznych temp zewnetrznych.
Wtedy podyskyskutujemy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Skupiasz się tylko na ogrzewaniu podłogowym, które jest tylko jednym z elementów grzejących w domu, a w domu pasywnym jest elementem marginalnym.


Naprawdę? Ciekawa teoria.
Zmartwi cię ale w domu pasywnym założę sobie DOWOLNY sterownik od podłogówki i świetnie będzie się sprawdzał.
To co próbujesz zrobić przypomina chęć zwiększenia prędkość samochodu przy jednoczesnym zmniejszeniu zużycie paliwa, poprzez dobór koloru farby karoserii. Kolor samochodu na pewno ma jakiś wpływ, tylko ty uważasz, że ma on pierwszorzędne znaczenie.

A tak robią to ludzie, którzy mają o tym pojęcie

----------


## Sztywniak

> Naprawdę? Ciekawa teoria.
> Zmartwi cię ale w domu pasywnym założę sobie DOWOLNY sterownik od podłogówki i świetnie będzie się sprawdzał.
> To co próbujesz zrobić przypomina chęć zwiększenia prędkość samochodu przy jednoczesnym zmniejszeniu zużycie paliwa, poprzez dobór koloru farby karoserii. Kolor samochodu na pewno ma jakiś wpływ, tylko ty uważasz, że ma on pierwszorzędne znaczenie.


Wcale tak nie twierdzę, tylko chcę zbudować sobie zarządzanie temperaturą w domu, a nie tylko ogrzewaniem. Dlatego biorę inne źródła ciepła pod uwagę.
Co z tego wyjdzie to się okaże.

----------


## reiden

> Wcale tak nie twierdzę, tylko chcę zbudować sobie zarządzanie temperaturą w domu, a nie tylko ogrzewaniem. Dlatego biorę inne źródła ciepła pod uwagę.
> Co z tego wyjdzie to się okaże.


Hallo Sztywniak,
dokladnie z tego zalozenia i ja wychodzilem i jestem z efektow zadowolony!

----------


## Sztywniak

reiden : oglądałem tego Twojego Homematica i muszę stwierdzić, że to  naprawdę fajny system  :wink:

----------


## reiden

> reiden : oglądałem tego Twojego Homematica i muszę stwierdzić, że to  naprawdę fajny system


A ja przygladnelem sie troche dokladniej Fibaro :Smile:  Ma rowniez pare interesujacych rzeczy, oczywiscie HC2, bo Lite jest jednak za "slabe". Dzwonilem nawet do producenta ale niestety nikogo nie bylo a pozniej nie mialem czasu. Urzadzenia sa interesujace ze wzgledu na wielkosc i design. Wydaje mi sie jednak, ze zasieg samej centrali jest troche maly, polowa tego co bez wzmacniacza ma homematic. Kazdy system ma jednak swoje wady i zalety. Wszystko zalezy od tego co chce sie robic i czy wie sie jak mozna wady/slabosci danego systemu obejsc. Zaleta jednak tych systemow jest to, ze mozna przy malej inwestycji zaczac a pozniej bez konca rozbudowywac wedlug wlasnych potrzeb i zachcianek.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzey_

> Wydaje mi sie jednak, ze zasieg samej centrali jest troche maly, polowa tego co bez wzmacniacza ma homematic.


Z-wave to sieć typu mesh. To znaczy, iż urządzenia nie muszą komunikować się bezpośrednio z centralką, a mogą za pośrednictwem innych urządzeń. Jak na obrazku: http://www.vesternet.com/media/wysiw...th_routing.png

Mimo to na forum był jeden przypadek, gdzie ktoś wymienił antenę na inną i twierdził, że działa mu lepiej.

Sama centralka, fakt, jest ładna. Jednak ma to małe znaczenie, bo nie stawiamy jej w salonie, a raczej w ukryciu. Dostęp bezpośredni nie jest tu potrzebny.

----------


## reiden

> Z-wave to sieć typu mesh. To znaczy, iż urządzenia nie muszą komunikować się bezpośrednio z centralką, a mogą za pośrednictwem innych urządzeń. Jak na obrazku: http://www.vesternet.com/media/wysiw...th_routing.png
> 
> Mimo to na forum był jeden przypadek, gdzie ktoś wymienił antenę na inną i twierdził, że działa mu lepiej.
> 
> Sama centralka, fakt, jest ładna. Jednak ma to małe znaczenie, bo nie stawiamy jej w salonie, a raczej w ukryciu. Dostęp bezpośredni nie jest tu potrzebny.


Tego, ze urzadzenia Z-Wawe pracuja jako t.z. Bridge to nie wiedzialem, dzieki za cenna informacje!
O wymianie anten rowniez czytalem i o podobnych wnioskach. Niektorzy przerabiali je rowniez na zewnetrzne anteny.
Calkowita zgoda, ze wyglad samej centralki nie ma absolutnie znaczenia. Ja mialem przede wszystkim na mysli "Motion sensor" z Fibaro. Urzadzenie wyglada ladnie a zarazem posiada w sobie 4 funkcje z czego 3 sa moim zdaniem dosyc przydatne (temperatura, ruch i swiatlo), przynajmniej ja z tego korzystam stosujac do tego dwa osobne urzadzenia.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Ja mialem przede wszystkim na mysli "Motion sensor" z Fibaro. Urzadzenie wyglada ladnie a zarazem posiada w sobie 4 funkcje z czego 3 sa moim zdaniem dosyc przydatne (temperatura, ruch i swiatlo), przynajmniej ja z tego korzystam stosujac do tego dwa osobne urzadzenia.


Tak to prawda.. Jedynie bym nie polecał robienia na tym alarmu.

----------


## reiden

> Tak to prawda.. Jedynie bym nie polecał robienia na tym alarmu.


Dlaczego nie? Ja mam w wiekszosci pokoi sensory ruchu ktore zapalaja swiatlo. Na tablecie ktorym moge wszystko sterowac mam rowniez maske ktora pokazuje mi kazdy ruch w tych pomieszczeniach i z obserwacji tej maski widze, ze funkcjonuje to bardzo sprawnie. W razie kiedy nikogo w domu nie ma a bylby stwierdzony ruch, to zostalby wyslany mail na moja komurke (dotychczas jeszcze sie to nie zdarzylo :Smile:  ).
Ale chetnie dowiem sie jakie sa przeciwwskazania aby uzywac czujnikow ruchu, kontaktow przy drzwiach jako urzadzen wywolujacych alarm.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ale chetnie dowiem sie jakie sa przeciwwskazania aby uzywac czujnikow ruchu, kontaktow przy drzwiach jako urzadzen wywolujacych alarm.


Czujnik obecności, a czujka ruchu od alarmu, to dwa różne czujniki. Jedyne co mają wspólne to sposób detekcji.




> W razie kiedy nikogo w  domu nie ma a bylby stwierdzony ruch, to zostalby wyslany mail na moja * komurke* (dotychczas jeszcze sie to nie zdarzylo ).


i to pisze ktoś kto



> sorry, za ta uwage ale kiedys* dorabiajac w Technikum jako nauczyciel* zawsze powtarzalem to swoim uczniom!


Podejrzewałem, że polskie szkolnictwo od jakiegoś czasu to dno, w zasadzie producent bezrobotnych, ale teraz przynajmniej wiem dlaczego.

----------


## Wekto

*dendrytus*, jeśli możesz to skup się tylko na tym na czym się znasz czyli ID/IB a personalne wycieczki zostaw sobie na pw. Po prostu te prywatne wycieczki Ci nie wychodzą i są słabiutkie a wyciągane wnioski są bzdurne i podważają wartość Twoich wpisów o ID/IB.

----------


## karolek75

> *dendrytus*, jeśli możesz to skup się tylko na tym na czym się znasz czyli ID/IB a personalne wycieczki zostaw sobie na pw. Po prostu te prywatne wycieczki Ci nie wychodzą i są słabiutkie a wyciągane wnioski są bzdurne i podważają wartość Twoich wpisów o ID/IB.


Popieram. Nie wierze. W zmiane. Forum jest tego pelne.

----------


## Janjanek

Witam.

Zacznę od tego, że może powinienem założyć nowy temat?. Również nie mam zamiaru wdawać się w dyskusje, sprzeczki pomiędzy zwolennikami KNXa, Fibaro itp. KNX to za wysoka liga a Fibaro to „Gadżet roku”.

Jestem obecnie na etapie wykończenia domu. Chce w nim wykonać prostą automatykę oświetlenia, sterowania bramami, sterowanie ogrzewaniem oraz alarm. Elektryka, okablowanie jest już wykonane. Położono w sumie kilka kilometrów różnych przewodów. Obecnie są zamontowane przekaźniki, aby można było włączać światło. Ogrzewanie jest gazowe z rozdzielaczem strefowym: podłogówka, grzejniki.

I tak, to co wymyśliłem:

1.Satel integra- alarm, oświetlenie, bramy. 
Do sterowania ogrzewaniem jeden z tych systemów (posiadają adaptację sterowania podłogówką):
- Danfoss Link, brak obecnie możliwości sterowania przez Internet.
- Salus IT600, mało informacji zostanie wprowadzony w przyszłym roku.
- Kan Therm Smart.

2. Ampio prawdopodobnie istnieje możliwość integracji z Satelem.

3. Nexwell, wyjdzie najdrożej, ale spełnia wszystkie założenia.

Wybrałem te dwa systemy (ampio, nexwell) ponieważ posiadają w ofercie panele strefowe- termostaty. Jedynie nie winem jak sobie radzą ze sterowaniem ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Żaden z rodzimych producentów niepodane takich informacji -na temat logiki, algorytmu sterowania podłogówką. Może ktoś posiada takie informacje?. Albo najlepiej niech sami producenci systemów wypowiedzą się jak rozwiązali ten problem?. Prosiłbym również o pomoc w wyborze jednego z moich rozwiązań.

----------


## nk

Przebrnąłem przez ponad 4-latnią historię tego wątku. WiesiekM – 100% racji! Tak jak wielu użytkowników tego wątku poszukuję systemu inteligentnego domu sprzęgniętego z alarmem, monitoringiem i kilkoma elementami obserwacji pogodowych (bo mnie to interesuje, ale i mam z tego wymierny użytek) jak i informacyjnych (np. stan poziomu wody w tradycyjnej studni, itp.). Moje potrzeby na pewno nie są do końca skrystalizowane a co więcej będą się w przyszłości zmieniać (jak życie).
Na początek moje impresje po przeczytaniu tego wątku:
1.	Na polskim rynku jest kilka ugruntowanych już systemów, w tym parę polskich i tu chylę czoło przed ich twórcami i entuzjastycznie rozwijającymi pasjonatami. Jeśli na tym zarabiają i z tego żyją – rewelacja! Wolę, aby wśród Polaków byli milionerzy niż w innych krajach.  :Smile:  Ale coś takiej jest w polskim narodzie, że na Billa Gates patrzymy z podziwem, a na naszych milionerów – z zazdrością i zawiścią  ::-(: 
2.	Zdecydowanie brakuje w tym wątku *opinii użytkowników* po przynajmniej rocznym użytkowaniu. Informacja, że system działa jest dla mnie niewystarczająca. O *własny doświadczeniach* z działania systemu napisał praktycznie reiden – korzyści, to komfort i poczucie bezpieczeństwa, ułatwienie przy wchodzeniu do domu, korzystaniu z oświetlenia i wrażenie dostosowania temperatury. Homeiq przekonał mnie dość dobitnie, że wszelkie próby śledzenia stanów liczników energii, wody itp. są jedynie chwilową zabawką. Tak więc nadal poszukuję informacji *użytkowników*, co jest dla nich pożytecznym elementem, z którego korzystają, który nie stwarza kłopotów innym domownikom, który jest stabilny i wart (w sensie zadowolenia przynajmniej) nakładu pieniędzy i pracy. Gadżety mnie nie interesują, szukam użytecznych rozwiązań. Zdaje sobie sprawę, że jest to subiektywne, ale z życia wiem, że częściej coś, co innym wydaj się pożyteczne, dla mnie jest gadżetem niż odwrotnie. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że nie zobaczę zdjęć czy filmików ich wnętrz, o szczegółach integracji z systemem alarmowym niewspominając. Ale *doświadczenia* byłyby bardzo cenne.
3.	Informacje instalatorów, nawet przekazane w formie opinii ich zadowolonych klientów są częściowo pomocne, ale jednak jest to zawsze przekaz z drugiej ręki i jest zawsze przetworzona umyślnie bądź nie. Tym nie mniej warto się z nimi zapoznać pod warunkiem, że są zamieszczone w sposób czytelny i nieagresywny.

Ponieważ budowę mam dopiero w planie, a więc instalację elektryczną będę kładła najszybciej za rok, a zamieszkam za ok 3 lata, zamierzam zasięgać informacji, podpatrywać, zadawać pytania i w tym Wasza pomoc będzie nieodzowna. Proszę skorygujcie czy mój tok myślenia ma jakieś poważniejsze wady:
1.	Rozplanować instalację o strukturze gwiazdy doprowadzoną do centrali. Uwzględnić wszystkie punkty, których kontrola lub sterowanie będzie realnie pożyteczne. Na pewno będzie tego dużo, gdyż warto by uwzględnić przyszłe zmiany i potrzeby.
2.	Na etapie podłączania instalacji (kończenia budowy) ograniczyć automatykę do minimum, skupić się na zasilaniu, zabezpieczeniu przed przepięciami wew. I zew. – piorun. 
3.	W zamieszkanym domu w miarę możliwości i środków uruchomić gotowy system (za te 3 lata, to pewnie znowu wiele się zmieni na rynku) lub bawić się w własnoręczne majsterkowanie.
Zalety: 
- niewielkie koszty w I fazie: głownie na kable + dodatkowa praca elektryka; w domu 150 m2 w 2-4 tyś PLN zmieści się?
- pozytywny efekt czasu – wykorzystanie technologii, które pojawią się za te 3 lata; równolegle ceny mogą (ale nie muszą, gdyż pojawia się nowe zabawki) spaść
- lepsze poznanie swoich potrzeb i różnych sytuacji w domu
- więcej czasu na zebranie opinii użytkowników i *praktycznych* rad
Wady:
- konieczność zamontowania początkowo kilku włączników światła w salonie i innych pomieszczeniach; co potem z tym zrobić po zamontowaniu automatyki?
- dodatkowe przeróbki instalacji
- nieprzewidzenie wszystkich możliwości, sposobu przyłączenia czujników czy sterowania
- testowania na najbliższych  :wink: 

Proszę, powiedzcie na ile kłopotliwe jest przerobienie instalacji bez automatyki, ale z wszystkimi kablami w domu na taką z elementami w miarę „szerokiej inteligencji”.

----------


## dendrytus

Załóż sobie oddzielny wątek i skopiuj do niego ten tekst, bo za chwilę niczego się nie dowiesz.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Witam.
> 
> Wybrałem te dwa systemy (ampio, nexwell) ponieważ posiadają w ofercie panele strefowe- termostaty. Jedynie nie winem jak sobie radzą ze sterowaniem ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Żaden z rodzimych producentów niepodane takich informacji -na temat logiki, algorytmu sterowania podłogówką. Może ktoś posiada takie informacje?. Albo najlepiej niech sami producenci systemów wypowiedzą się jak rozwiązali ten problem?. Prosiłbym również o pomoc w wyborze jednego z moich rozwiązań.


Jeżeli chodzi o Nexwell - ogrzewanie realizujesz w prosty sposób - do termostatów o których piszesz, tworzysz logikę (bądź dostajesz ją od wsparcia technicznego) która reguluje głowicami termicznymi (bądź inne) na pętlach podłogowych - tym sposobem utrzymujesz zadaną temperaturę w każdym pomieszczeniu oddzielną, o ile masz przygotowaną odpowiednio instalację hydrauliczną. Nie ingerujesz w źródło ciepła, jeżeli jest to pompa ciepła, warto zainstalować bufor c.o który będzie "amortyzował" pracę pompy w sytuacji kiedy nastąpi jednoczesne zamknięcie wszystkich pętli. W sytuacji kotła gazowego, tworzysz logikę -  "zamknięte pętle podłogowe - blokuj działanie kotła".

Na samym systemie możesz potworzyć inne zależności - zabrajasz alarm - obniżasz automatycznie temp. zadane, pootwierane okna - zamknij pętle podłogowe itd. to już zależy od Ciebie.

Pzdr

Jeżeli chciałbyś zastosować wyłączniki programowalne z czujką temperatury od centrali - do tych punktów potrzebujesz przewód najlepiej: http://www.tme.eu/pl/details/e-bus-2...ukabel/81663/#

----------


## dendrytus

> Na samym systemie możesz potworzyć inne zależności - zabrajasz alarm - obniżasz automatycznie temp. zadane, pootwierane okna - zamknij pętle podłogowe itd.


 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :rotfl: 

A potem wszyscy się dziwią, że moje posty są "agresywne".

PS.
Nexwell nie ma algorytmów do podłogówki. 
Gdyby mieli to byłby STEROWNIK z opisem, że służy do podłogówki, tak jak każdy kto ma ALGORYTM do sterownia podłogowego i produkuje odpowiedni sterownik.

----------


## Marian_D

> 2.	Zdecydowanie brakuje w tym wątku *opinii użytkowników* po przynajmniej rocznym użytkowaniu.


Zdecydowanie brakuje bo nikt nie ośmieli się publikować z obawy przed atakiem "fachowców" (a szczególnie jednego "fachowca"). Wystarczy przeglądnąć historię takich dyskusji w których wiele osób dowiedziało się że są idiotami, nie mają pojęcia o czym piszą itp.

To forum sprzedawców a nie użytkowników.

----------


## Marian_D

> A potem wszyscy się dziwią, że moje posty są "agresywne".


Nazywajmy rzeczy po imieniu: Twoje posty nie tyle są agresywne, co prostackie i chamskie. A do tego cechują się notoryczną, nachalną i arogancką reklamą jednego systemu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Wystarczy przeglądnąć historię takich dyskusji w których  wiele osób dowiedziało się że są idiotami, nie mają pojęcia o czym piszą  itp.


No cóż: Prawda w oczy kole.




> Nazywajmy rzeczy po imieniu: Twoje posty nie tyle są agresywne, co prostackie i chamskie. A do tego cechują się notoryczną, nachalną i arogancką reklamą jednego systemu.


Nie jestem poprawny politycznie i dla mnie ignorant, leń i nieuk, jest ignorantem, leniem i nieukiem, a nie "znawca inaczej", "pracowitym inaczej" czy "uczony inaczej".
Powinienem reklamować te których nie znam i są gorsze?
Może panie ekspert inaczej przeczytaj sobie najpierw co to jest REKLAMA i do czego służy.

----------


## reiden

Hallo NK, z mojej strony moge Ci dac jedynie taka rade: przeanalizuj dokladnie co juz dzisiaj jestes w stanie powiedziec, ze chcesz w przyszlosci zautomatyzowac w Twoim domu. W tym tez kierunku postaraj sie przygotowac instalacje elektryczna.
Aby jednak ta instalacje przygotowac musisz/powinienes juz wczesniej wiedziec jakie sterowanie zastosujesz! Wez jednak pod uwage to, ze "zabawa" w automatyzacje moze byc bez konca :Smile:  Ciagle przychodza nowe pomysly, technologia sie zmienia, zapotrzebowania moga byc z czasem tez inne!
Co sie jednak stanie, jak gdzies nie masz doprowadzonych przewodow do sterowania (Bus) ? Chyba nie jest oplacalne rozwalanie tynkow aby poprowadzic kawalek kabla! Dlatego jezeli istnieje mozliwosc to przy wyborze systemu wez pod uwage mozliwosc zastosowania sterowania przewodowego jak i bezprzewodowego! Wowczas jestes „otwarty“ na przyszlosc.
Istotna rzecza jest mozliwosc pisania wlasnych skryptow ktorymi mozesz ustawiac co, kiedy, jak i gdzie!
Przy wyborze systemu napewno powinienes brac pod uwage to aby byl w nim zintegrowany WEB-Server.
SZTYWNIAK w paru postach napisal bardzo poprawnie co i jak funkcjonuje, jego posty sa rzeczowe i przydatne jak i moim zdanie wziete z „zycia“
Do automatyki w domu szybko sie przyzwyczajamy i pozbywamy sie pewnych dzisiaj codziennych dla nas nawykow jak n.p.: i przede wszystkim gaszenia swiatla!
Sa jednak przypadki gdzie musimy z nasza automatyzacja uwazac! Przyklad: w toalecie goscinnej gdzie zona wchodzi przed wyjsciem z domu na „ostatnia poprawke“ bardzo czesto nie wylanczala swiatla. Kiedy jednak tam rowniez zrobilem automatyczne zapalanie i gaszenie sie swiatla w zaleznosci czy tam ktos przebywa czy tez nie. Przyszla inna refleksja, jak beda to odbierali goscie dla ktorych wlasnie jest ta toaleta! Czy beda moze mysleli, ze jest tam kamera i sa sledzeni (czujnik jest niewidoczny)? Sytuacja nie bylaby za przyjemna! Dlatego tez musialem to zmienic i pozostawic normalny kontakt ktorym swiatlo tradycyjnie sie zapala i gasi. Jezeli jednak przez 5 minut nikogo tam nie ma (zony) to swiatlo wylaczy sie automatycznie. To jeden z takich banalnych przykladow :Smile: .
Pamietaj jednak, ze sterowanie przewodowe bedzie zawsze sprawniejsze, szybsze i pewniejsze niz bezprzewodowe! Przykladem niech bedzie, ze jeszcze 15 lat temu WiFi: 11MB i ciagle przerwy w polaczeniu a dzisiaj sprawne 1750MB i to nie koniec, 10 MB kablowe nie bylo jednak nigdy problemem!
Istotne tez jest, aby wyslane polecenie na poszczegolne odbiorniki bylo potwierdzane (n.p.: protokol BidCoS) jak i mozliwosc czytania stanu w jakim sie dane urzadzenie znajduje (ale to juz dzisiaj robi chyba 90% systemow)!
Zycze powodzenia!

----------


## El*ontro

> 2.	Zdecydowanie brakuje w tym wątku *opinii użytkowników* po przynajmniej rocznym użytkowaniu. Informacja, że system działa jest dla mnie niewystarczająca.


Założyłem nawet oddzielny wątek na forum, żeby zebrać takie doświadczenia:

 http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?232493-Inteligentny-dom-do%C5%9Bwiadczenia-u%C5%BCytkownik%C3%B3w

Niestety odpowiedzi praktycznie brak. Może to świadczyć o tym, że posiadacze takich systemów nie zaglądają tutaj, albo ich po prost nie ma. Ale myślę, że pierwsza opcja jest bardziej prawdopodobna.




> Proszę, powiedzcie na ile kłopotliwe jest przerobienie instalacji bez automatyki, ale z wszystkimi kablami w domu na taką z elementami w miarę „szerokiej inteligencji”.


Kłopotliwe jest takie przygotowanie instalacji, żeby pasowała pod każdy system z "szeroką inteligencją". Niestety może się okazać, że przygotowanie okablowania pod KNX i zastosowanie na początek np. [email protected] będzie najlepszym (i najtańszym) wyjściem. I później można zmienić to na KNX. 
Ale oczywiście to jest wroga propaganda.

----------


## Janjanek

Czyli z waszych wypowiedzi głównie dendrytusa wynika, że żaden z 20 lub więcej systemów dostępnych w Polsce nie posiada algorytmu do sterowania podłogówką (poza KNX)- żaden z producentów nie chwalni się tym.  Najlepszym wyjściem będzie instalacja osobnego sytemu np. Danfossa.

----------


## reiden

To sie nie zgadza, jest pare systemow gdzie jest opisywane zastosowanie jak i sposob sterowania ogrzewaniem tak podlogowym jak i kaloryferami.
Niestety opisy jak i schematy a nieraz algorytmy obliczeniowe tego ogrzewania sa na stronach zagranicznych.
Niektore z tych systemow maja nawet wbudowana tak zwana inteligencje i potrafia z czasem byc coraz bardziej precyzyjne/dokladne w stosunku do naszych wymagan!

Na przyklad rozne systemy ogrzewania i stosowana do tego automatyka:
http://www.fussbodenheizung-verlegen...sbodenheizung/
sadze, ze mozna to przy pomocy tlumacza internetowego przetlumaczyc!
Jak juz napisalem jest tego naprawde wiele!

----------


## xtower

Tłumacze internetowe mogą sobie słabo poradzić z technicznym językiem ;>

----------


## dendrytus

> Najlepszym wyjściem będzie instalacja osobnego sytemu np. Danfossa.


Miałem tak przez dwa lata. Dość kłopotliwa obsługa przy przy kilku strefach.




> To sie nie zgadza, jest pare systemow gdzie jest  opisywane zastosowanie jak i sposob sterowania ogrzewaniem tak  podlogowym jak i kaloryferami.


Owszem są na zasadzie włącz, wyłącz, jakoś to będzie. 
Ja pisałem o systemach sterowania  podłogowego, które robią to w sposób OPTYMALNY i zużywają dzięki temu mniej energii




> Niestety opisy jak i schematy a nieraz algorytmy obliczeniowe tego ogrzewania sa na stronach zagranicznych.


Nie ma podanych algorytmów. Podaje się tylko wartości "startowe", pracy. Natomiast sam algorytm nie jest podawany.

Nie znajdziesz nigdzie info ile razy mierzona jest temperatura i jak jest optymalizowane sterowanie temperatury w czasie jednego "okresu", który ty definiujesz.




> Niektore z tych systemow maja nawet wbudowana tak zwana inteligencje i  potrafia z czasem byc coraz bardziej precyzyjne/dokladne w stosunku do  naszych wymagan!


To są właśnie ZOPTYMALIZOWANE algorytmy, ale ich właśnie NIKT PRZY ZDROWYCH ZMYSŁACH CI NIE UDOSTĘPNI.

Opracowanie zoptymalizowanego algorytmu dla podłogówki, to w polskich warunkach od 100 tys. do 200 tys. i więcej  i co najmniej 3 lata pracy.
Dlatego wszystkie firmy kupują gotowe algorytmy, albo zamawiają gotową elektronikę u firm, które się specjalizują w ogrzewaniu i od dawna dysponują takimi algorytmami, które ciągle unowocześniają.

PS.
Z algorytmami i podłogówką jest tak jak z Polonezem 1500, palił 12-14l, ale przy potwornej mocy 75KM było to w demoludach standardem. W tamtych czasach takie zużycie miały samochody o 2x większej mocy.
Dziś pala tyle samochody o ponad 3x większej mocy.

----------


## reiden

-> xtower
niestety to jest prawda ::-(: 
moze jednak jest cos na stronach polskich o n.p.: RWE SmartHome?
Dosyc duzo sie ostatnio o tym systemie pisalo, choc dla mnie nie wchodzi w gre bo wszystkie dane jak i kopia systemu znajduje sie na obcym serverze!!!

----------


## dendrytus

> moze jednak jest cos na stronach polskich o n.p.: RWE SmartHome?


System ten ma sterownik do podłogówki
https://www.rwe-smarthome.de/web/cms...ng-controller/

----------


## kasprzyk

> A potem wszyscy się dziwią, że moje posty są "agresywne".
> 
> PS.
> Nexwell nie ma algorytmów do podłogówki. 
> Gdyby mieli to byłby STEROWNIK z opisem, że służy do podłogówki, tak jak każdy kto ma ALGORYTM do sterownia podłogowego i produkuje odpowiedni sterownik.


Ależ kolego dendrytusie skąd ta zmiana - do tej pory nie miałeś tyle radości kiedy rozmawialiśmy o tego typu sterowaniu.  :wink: 
Właściwie to Nexo nie posiada żadnego sterownika - "sterownikiem" jesteśmy my i rzeczy jakie stworzymy sobie w systemie w postaci logik. 
Nexwell nie posiada dedykowanych termostatów dla konkretnych typów ogrzewania bo właściwie po co ? System doskonale radzi sobie w utrzymywaniu zadanych temperatur poprzez opisane wyżej rozwiązanie - nie spotkałem na razie nikogo, kto byłby niezadowolony - najciekawsze jest to, że 99% sterowań podłogówki jakie spotykamy (naprawy, uruchomienia) realizowane są poprzez typowe termostaty (regulatory) które zarówno mogą być stosowane przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, kaloryferach jak i innych - nie piszę tutaj o instalacjach IB. Jeżeli dla kogoś dyskomfortem są wahania temperatury w zakresie 0,2 - 1 stopień C - to owszem, może pokusić się o systemy droższe, uczące się, przewidujące wzrosty/spadki temperatury. Według mojego przekonania i doświadczeń klientów tak wykonane instalacje przyniosą nam zyski do 2% rocznie w stosunku do typowych termostatów pokojowych - dla mnie przerost formy nad treścią - ale jak ktoś ma takie wymogi i odpowiednie pieniądze - to dlaczego nie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## reiden

No to moze jeszcze jedna rada/uwaga zwiazana z tabletem, jezeli chce sie go uzywac do sterowania lub kontroli w domu.
Jasne jest, ze nie musimy tutaj stosowac najlepszych, najnowszych i najdrozszych tabletow. Musimy jednak pamietac, ze w starszych, tanszych modelach ekran wypala sie dosyc szybko i z tego wzgledu dobrze jest jezeli wyswietlany obraz bedzie sie zmienial. Na przyklad wyswietlajac nam zdjecia w momencie kiedy nie jest uzywany. Nalezy jednak wiedziec, ze zastosowanie tego w tabletach z Androidem starszym niz 4.2 moze byc problematyczne!!!

----------


## dendrytus

> Ależ kolego dendrytusie skąd ta zmiana - ........Pozdrawiam


Czyli jednak nie macie, więc dlaczego kłamiesz? 
A co ty możesz sobie napisać, skoro nie masz bladego pojęcia o algorytmie.
Już sam fakt, że wyłączasz komuś podłogówkę z załączaniem alarmu czy otwarciem okna najlepiej świadczy o twojej albo waszej wiedzy na temat podłogówki, o której jak widać nie macie BLADEGO POJĘCIA. I ty z takim BRAKIEM ELEMENTARNEJ WIEDZY CHCESZ TWORZYĆ ALGORYTMY DO PODŁOGÓWKI?

PRZECIEŻ NAPISAŁEM, ŻE NIE MACIE ALGORYTMU TYLKO WŁĄCZ, WYŁĄCZ JAKOŚ TO BĘDZIE.
 A dlaczego się nie skarżą, bo nie wiedzą, że im spierd*liłeś. Bo niby skąd twój klient może wiedzieć jak działa algorytm do podłogówki, skoro nawet ty tego nie wiesz. Nawet Nexwell tego nie wie. I praktycznie pozostałych ponad 50 producentów systemów ID w Polsce też tego nie wie.

Nawet tego nie doczytałeś, że sterowniki KNX od podłogówki na ogół utrzymują temperaturę w przedziale 2st. C od zadanej.

Użytkownicy trabantów też uważali i uważają, że to najlepsze samochody. Mają komfort dynamikę i ten niezapomniany dźwięk. Cóż można chcieć więcej.

Jednym z powodów dla których nigdy nie zainteresowałem się poważniej Nexwellem, jest to, że wszystko muszę sobie sam napisać i to w jakiś prymitywny sposób, a to zwykłe marnotrawstwo czasu. Ty od kilku lat montujesz ten system i nie masz zoptymalizowanego zarządzania podłogówką.




> najciekawsze jest  to, że 99% sterowań podłogówki jakie spotykamy (naprawy, uruchomienia)  realizowane są poprzez typowe termostaty (regulatory) które zarówno mogą  być stosowane przy ogrzewaniu podłogowym, kaloryferach jak i innych -  nie piszę tutaj o instalacjach IB.


I o czym to ma świadczyć, jak o nie kompetencji, lenistwie i nieuctwie instalatorów?
  Ja wiedziałem u kogoś sterownie podłogówką przy pomocy termostatów od kaloryfera zamontowanych w szafie rozdzielczej. Podobno działało.






> No to moze jeszcze jedna rada/uwaga zwiazana z  tabletem, jezeli chce sie go uzywac do sterowania lub kontroli w domu.


Wypalają się tylko ekrany AMOLED, to raz. Dwa tablety/ekrany są na ogół w stanie wyłączonym

----------


## Sztywniak

> A co ty możesz sobie napisać, skoro nie masz bladego pojęcia o algorytmie.
> Już sam fakt, że wyłączasz komuś podłogówkę z załączaniem alarmu czy otwarciem okna najlepiej świadczy o twojej albo waszej wiedzy na temat podłogówki, o której jak widać nie macie BLADEGO POJĘCIA. I ty z takim BRAKIEM ELEMENTARNEJ WIEDZY CHCESZ TWORZYĆ ALGORYTMY DO PODŁOGÓWKI?


*dendrytus* :  długo się zastanawiałem jaki to miałoby mieć sens i jakoś nie widzę. Może coś zostało niedopowiedziane albo myślał o grzejniku, a mu się podłogówka napisała.
Gdyby faktycznie tak zrobił i okno było otwarte dłuższy okres aż do wystygnięcia, to dojście przez regulator do temperatury oczekiwanej zajęłoby później pół dnia.
No chyba że steruje on/off ale to by powodowało duże przegrzania.

*kasprzyk* : jeżeli Nexwell pozwala na pisanie skryptów, to na wikipedi masz rozpisane algorytmy regulatorów PI i PID
Jeden dzień pracy i masz zrobione.

*reiden* : coś dla Ciebie  :wink:

----------


## reiden

> *reiden* : coś dla Ciebie


hej Sztywniak, a z kad u Ciebie zamek do otwierania drzwi firmy Homematic?  :Smile:  tak wlasnie ja mam to zrobione ale telefonem a nie zegarkiem :Smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Gdyby faktycznie tak zrobił i okno było otwarte dłuższy okres aż do wystygnięcia, to dojście przez regulator do temperatury oczekiwanej zajęłoby później pół dnia.
> No chyba że steruje on/off ale to by powodowało duże przegrzania.


W podłogówkach nie ma sterowanie poprzez otwarcie okna. Natomiast informacja o otwarciu okna na czas dłuższy niż 3 min. powinna dotrzeć do użytkownika. Przy dłuższym czasie powinna się załączyć funkcja ochrony przed zamarzaniem o istnieniu której *kasprzyk* nawet nie wie.
W jego algorytmie i tak następuje przegrzanie podłogi, więc raz chodzi się po ciepłej a raz po chłodnej, ale każdy jego klient uważa, że to normalne i tak powinno być.





> *kasprzyk* : jeżeli Nexwell pozwala na pisanie skryptów, to na wikipedi masz rozpisane algorytmy regulatorów PI i PID
> Jeden dzień pracy i masz zrobione.


Nie będzie miał zrobione. Jakby to było takie proste i wystarczyłaby wikipedia, nikt nie płaciłby kasy za algorytmy lub ich opracowanie.
Opisane PI i PID nie obejmuje podłogówki, a tylko schemat dochodzenia do temperatury. 
Dlatego algorytm oparty na wikipedii nie zrobi nic zanim harmonogram się nie zmieni, a powinien.
Zarówno mój poprzedni system sterowania podłogówką jak i obecny uwzględniają harmonogram w procesie grzania zanim nastąpi zmiana. więc w procesie ustalania temperatury uwzględniana jest temperatur obecna, ostatnie temperatury(nikt nie wie ile pomiarów i z jakiego okresu) i harmonogram.

----------


## Sztywniak

> hej Sztywniak, a z kad u Ciebie zamek do otwierania drzwi firmy Homematic?  tak wlasnie ja mam to zrobione ale telefonem a nie zegarkiem


to nie u mnie. u mnie zegarek słucha po polsku.
Jak integrowałem polecenia głosowe z Fibaro, to znalazłem filmik gościa który zrobił to samo z Homematic-em  :wink: 
Tarczę zegarka też można zintegrować. Ja akurat zrobiłem sobie podgląd uzbrojenia alarmu i czujniki

----------


## reiden

> to nie u mnie. u mnie zegarek słucha po polsku.
> Jak integrowałem polecenia głosowe z Fibaro, to znalazłem filmik gościa który zrobił to samo z Homematic-em 
> Tarczę zegarka też można zintegrować. Ja akurat zrobiłem sobie podgląd uzbrojenia alarmu i czujniki


wiem, ze to bylo z YouTube :Smile: 
jak wyglada sprawa polecen glosowych na Fibaro, wiem, ze Centrala 2 wlasnie to ma ale jak dziala? ja mam rowniez to zrobione ale niestety nie funkcjonuje to w 100 procentach tak jak bym chcial ::-(: 
1- rozpoznawanie glosu mam zrobione przez Google co naturalnie nie jest optymalne choc czas reakcji jest dosyc dobry.
2- rozpoznawanie polecen nie jest zawsze prawidlowe bo jednak wystarczy zle zrozumiane jedno slowo a to jest przy roznych "szumach" normalne, n.p.: TV, Radio, rozmowy....... ust jednak do tabletu nie przykladam bo zalozenie jest aby to funkcjonowalo z odleglosci przynajmniej 50 cm!

Ale jak wiadomo nie od razu Rzym zbudowano i poprawki, udoskonalenia sa potrzebne. W pierwszej jednak lini musi funkcjonowac Offline a wowczas i wydawane polecenia beda dokladniej rozpoznawane.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Nie będzie miał zrobione. Jakby to było takie proste i wystarczyłaby wikipedia, nikt nie płaciłby kasy za algorytmy lub ich opracowanie.
> Opisane PI i PID nie obejmuje podłogówki, a tylko schemat dochodzenia do temperatury. 
> Dlatego algorytm oparty na wikipedii nie zrobi nic zanim harmonogram się nie zmieni, a powinien.
> Zarówno mój poprzedni system sterowania podłogówką jak i obecny uwzględniają harmonogram w procesie grzania zanim nastąpi zmiana. więc w procesie ustalania temperatury uwzględniana jest temperatur obecna, ostatnie temperatury(nikt nie wie ile pomiarów i z jakiego okresu) i harmonogram.


masz rację z tym, że osoba która potrafi napisać skrypt z PID-em bez problemu wyreguluje go sobie temperaturami z harmonogramu. To takie jakby sterowanie PID-em PID-a. Jako temp oczekiwana podaje wynik z PID-a ,który służy do wysterowania PID-a sterującego podłogówką.
Można to zrobić na wiele sposobów ale faktem jest, że prościej by było gdyby producent to udostępnił, a nie instalator musiał rzeźbić  :wink:

----------


## Sztywniak

> wiem, ze to bylo z YouTube
> jak wyglada sprawa polecen glosowych na Fibaro, wiem, ze Centrala 2 wlasnie to ma ale jak dziala? ja mam rowniez to zrobione ale niestety nie funkcjonuje to w 100 procentach tak jak bym chcial


w Fibaro działa to offline i dobrze rozpoznaje (uwzględnia tzw "szum") ale trzeba wejść do aplikacji (20 sekund), włączyć funkcję rozpoznawania (2 sekundy) i później przy każdym poleceniu naciskać ekran że chcesz mówić. Działa bardzo dobrze ale jest nieergonomiczne.




> 1- rozpoznawanie glosu mam zrobione przez Google co naturalnie nie jest optymalne choc czas reakcji jest dosyc dobry.
> 2- rozpoznawanie polecen nie jest zawsze prawidlowe bo jednak wystarczy zle zrozumiane jedno slowo a to jest przy roznych "szumach" normalne, n.p.: TV,


Ja to rozwiązałem z Autovoice do taskera. Może działać offline.




> Radio, rozmowy....... ust jednak do tabletu nie przykladam bo zalozenie jest aby to funkcjonowalo z odleglosci przynajmniej 50 cm!


Przy głośno włączonym TV bez problemu rozpoznaje z 50 cm
Przepraszam za jakość ale coś mi aparat nie "ostrzył"

----------


## reiden

> w Fibaro działa to offline i dobrze rozpoznaje (uwzględnia tzw "szum") ale trzeba wejść do aplikacji (20 sekund), włączyć funkcję rozpoznawania (2 sekundy) i później przy każdym poleceniu naciskać ekran że chcesz mówić. Działa bardzo dobrze ale jest nieergonomiczne.


tutaj zastosowane przezemnie rozwiazanie funkcjonuje troche lepiej.
Nie musze nic przyciskac a ze aplikacja jest aktywna, nie widac jej a na ekranie jest obraz do recznego sterowania lub zdjecia.




> Ja to rozwiązałem z Autovoice do taskera. Może działać offline.


to juz tez testowalem ale efekty byly niestety jeszcze gorsze ::-(: 

Demo jakie tutaj przedstawiles jest super! Mimo tych dzwiekow, glosow z tv polecenia sa rozpoznawane!
Funkcjonuje to zawsze w conajmniej 95%?

----------


## Sztywniak

> Demo jakie tutaj przedstawiles jest super! Mimo tych dzwiekow, glosow z tv polecenia sa rozpoznawane!
> Funkcjonuje to zawsze w conajmniej 95%?


tak, problem jest tylko z niektórymi trudniejszymi nazwiskami, bo to nie tylko sterowanie domem ale też cała funkcjonalność Google Now.

----------


## reiden

> tak, problem jest tylko z niektórymi trudniejszymi nazwiskami, bo to nie tylko sterowanie domem ale też cała funkcjonalność Google Now.


czyli tez online jak i u mnie ::-(:  sadze wiec, ze wyniki bylyby jednak podobne bo rowniez korzystam z Google!
Niewatpliwe jednak jest, ze duza role odgrywa tutaj mikrofon!

----------


## Sztywniak

> czyli tez online jak i u mnie sadze wiec, ze wyniki bylyby jednak podobne bo rowniez korzystam z Google!
> Niewatpliwe jednak jest, ze duza role odgrywa tutaj mikrofon!


niewątpliwie jest to jednak dużo bardziej ergonomiczne, niż sterowanie ze smartfona, bo tylko unosisz rękę i mówisz.

----------


## dendrytus

> masz rację z tym, że osoba która potrafi napisać skrypt z PID-em bez problemu wyreguluje go sobie temperaturami z harmonogramu. To takie jakby sterowanie PID-em PID-a. Jako temp oczekiwana podaje wynik z PID-a ,który służy do wysterowania PID-a sterującego podłogówką.


Ale trzeba to wiedzieć, umieć napisać algorytm i centralka musi potrafić coś takiego wykonywać. Do tego trzeba mieć czas i obiekt do testów.




> Można to zrobić na wiele sposobów ale faktem jest, że prościej by było gdyby producent to udostępnił, a nie instalator musiał rzeźbić


Przecież o tym cały czas mówię. Jeden dom ma np 6 sześć stref inny 8, dlaczego instalator lub klient mają z tym walczyć?

----------


## reiden

> niewątpliwie jest to jednak dużo bardziej ergonomiczne, niż sterowanie ze smartfona, bo tylko unosisz rękę i mówisz.


niewatpliwie masz racje ale wydaje mi sie, ze wymiana mojego zegarka na inny raczej nie wchodzi w gre :Smile:  a dwoch zegarkow nosic tez raczej nie bede :Smile: 
mam wystarczajaca ilosc porozmieszczanych tabletow i to powinno mi wystarczyc :Smile:  przyznam rowniez, ze w zasadzie tylko w jednym wypadku i w jednym pomieszczeniu gdzie swiatlo nie jest zawsze potrzebne a wiec i nie jest automatycznie zapalane ta funkcja bylaby przydatna. drzwi BYLY otwierane automatycznie jak znajdowalem sie kolo domu. Zostalo to niestety jednak troche zmienione ze wzgledu na nowa wersje OS 8 w iPhonie. Z Androiden nie byloby jednak nadal problemu.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Czyli jednak nie macie, więc dlaczego kłamiesz?


Raczej: nie mam (jestem w jednej osobie) tylko sprecyzuj o co chodzi i do czego odnosi się to kłamstwo - łatwiej będzie do tego zdania się odnieść, inni także zrozumieją co mi dokładnie zarzucasz. 



> A co ty możesz sobie napisać, skoro nie masz bladego pojęcia o algorytmie.
> Już sam fakt, że wyłączasz komuś podłogówkę z załączaniem alarmu czy otwarciem okna najlepiej świadczy o twojej albo waszej wiedzy na temat podłogówki,...


Wracamy do mojej wypowiedzi, użyłem słów - "....*możesz* potworzyć inne zależności - zabrajasz alarm - obniżasz automatycznie temp. zadane, pootwierane okna - zamknij pętle podłogowe itd. to już *zależy od Ciebie."
*
Przecież to zdanie nie jest aż tak skomplikowane, żeby je zrozumieć ? Zawarta w nim myśl dotyczy większego ogółu bez sprecyzowanych szczegółów z których to Ty jednak potrafiłeś wyciągnąć fałszywe wnioski i zarzuty pod moim adresem - ale często tak robisz, nie przemyślisz, wypiszesz bzdury, edytujesz po kilka razy i tak się ciągnie dyskusja z Tobą kochany dendrytusie  :wink: a myślałem, że do takiej formy nie będziesz już wracał w rozmowach ze mną – szkoda.
Wracając do rzeczy - temp. zwykła, dzienna, komfortowa, obniżona, zredukowana, nocna, tryb party, wakacyjny, ekonomiczny itd. – różnie określane przez producentów techniki grzewczej. Zmierzam do tego, iż każda z tych funkcji bezpośrednio lub pośrednio może być powiązana z pętlami podłogowymi o których sterowaniu wspomniałem wyżej, piszę także dlatego, żebyś zrozumiał, że są to tematy z którymi spotykam się w firmie praktycznie na co dzień  – więc proszę Cię, nie odkrywaj więcej ameryki w temacie temperatury przeciwzamrożeniowej i nie ucz mnie o rzeczach o których wie tutaj prawie każda osoba posiadająca instalację C.O.  Następnym razem jak będziesz chciał zabłysnąć i kogoś pouczać, napisz coś bardziej odkrywczego  :wink:  



> PRZECIEŻ NAPISAŁEM, ŻE NIE MACIE ALGORYTMU TYLKO WŁĄCZ, WYŁĄCZ JAKOŚ TO BĘDZIE.
>  A dlaczego się nie skarżą, bo nie wiedzą, że im spierd*liłeś. Bo niby skąd twój klient może wiedzieć jak działa algorytm do podłogówki, skoro nawet ty tego nie wiesz. Nawet Nexwell tego nie wie. I praktycznie pozostałych ponad 50 producentów systemów ID w Polsce też tego nie wie.
> Nawet tego nie doczytałeś, że sterowniki *KNX od podłogówki na ogół utrzymują temperaturę w przedziale 2st. C od zadanej.*


Rewelacja! Jestem oszołomiony tą precyzją do jakiej doszedł KNX a czego nie potrafi osiągnąć żaden inny system, naprawdę wychwalać pod niebiosa, aż słów braknie na tą kosmiczną technologię!
2st. C od zadanej – czyli zadajemy 21st.C w pomieszczeniu – a tu zonk bo albo jest 19-ście – albo 23 – rozrzut jak by się krowa na łące zesrała – Twoi klienci chyba co tydzień na mszy ślą podziękowania z ambony za takie nowatorskie i precyzyjne ogrzewanie ? – nie odpowiadaj pytanie retoryczne  :wink: 



> Jednym z powodów dla których nigdy nie zainteresowałem się poważniej Nexwellem, jest to, że wszystko muszę sobie sam napisać i to w jakiś prymitywny sposób, a to zwykłe marnotrawstwo czasu.


Odpowiem tak –musisz napisać wszystko i nic. To zależy od użytkownika czy sam będzie sobie tworzył zależności, powiązania, czy koncept wyśle do producenta i otrzyma gotowy wynik. Znając życie i Twój charakter, jakbyś z różnych powodów wybrał kiedyś Nexo zamiast KNX-a – tak samo jechałbyś teraz po KNX-ie   :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> Wracamy do mojej wypowiedzi, użyłem słów - "....*możesz* potworzyć inne zależności - zabrajasz alarm - obniżasz automatycznie temp. zadane, pootwierane okna - zamknij pętle podłogowe itd. to już zależy od Ciebie."


Proszę nie wypisuj już tych bredni. Nikt kto ma pojecie o sterowaniu podłogówkami nie napisze 



> ...*możesz* potworzyć inne zależności - zabrajasz alarm -  obniżasz automatycznie temp. zadane, pootwierane okna - zamknij pętle  podłogowe itd. to już zależy od Ciebie."


Bo jest to BEZSENSU. 




> Przecież to zdanie nie jest aż tak skomplikowane, żeby je zrozumieć ? Zawarta w nim myśl dotyczy większego ogółu bez sprecyzowanych szczegółów z których to Ty jednak potrafiłeś wyciągnąć fałszywe wnioski i zarzuty pod moim adresem - ale często tak robisz, nie przemyślisz, wypiszesz bzdury, edytujesz po kilka razy i tak się ciągnie dyskusja z Tobą kochany dendrytusie a myślałem, że do takiej formy nie będziesz już wracał w rozmowach ze mną – szkoda.


UWAŻASZ SIĘ ZA EKSPERT I INSTALATORA Z DOŚWIADCZENIEM, A WYPISUJESZ bzdury, które ktoś może później sobie wdrożyć bo ty tak napisałeś.




> Rewelacja! Jestem oszołomiony tą precyzją do jakiej doszedł KNX a czego nie potrafi osiągnąć żaden inny system, naprawdę wychwalać pod niebiosa, aż słów braknie na tą kosmiczną technologię!
> 2st. C od zadanej – czyli zadajemy 21st.C w pomieszczeniu – a tu zonk bo albo jest 19-ście – albo 23 – rozrzut jak by się krowa na łące zesrała – Twoi klienci chyba co tydzień na mszy ślą podziękowania z ambony za takie nowatorskie i precyzyjne ogrzewanie ? – nie odpowiadaj pytanie retoryczne


Faktycznie użyłem nieprecyzyjnego skrótu myślowego. Chodziło o +/-1 st.C od wartości zadanej, co oznacza zmiany w granicach 2 st. C.
Zresztą nie ma znaczenia co ja wypisują, bo i tak działa to lepiej niż twój algorytm, a do tego programuje się wszystko prościej i szybciej.
http://www.rynekinstalacyjny.pl/arty...ystemie-knxeib

Algorytmy opracowują firmy dużo bardziej znane niż Nexwell, a firmy takie jak ABB, Hager czy Barker kupują gotowe algorytmy od np. Theben-a.
A ty twierdzisz, że nie mając wiedzy, laboratorium czy urządzeń pomiarowych stworzyłeś coś równie dobrego. 
Jeśli tak, to sprzedaj im swój algorytm, a do końca życie nie będziesz musiał pracować i będziecie stać na na nowe Audi z salonu i nowy dom.




> Znając życie i Twój charakter, jakbyś z różnych powodów wybrał kiedyś Nexo zamiast KNX-a – tak samo jechałbyś teraz po KNX-ie


 :jaw drop:  A od kiedy to ja jadę po Nexo?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Dopiero się zarejestrowałem więc witam na forum. 




> Witam.
> 
> 1.Satel integra- alarm, oświetlenie, bramy. 
> Do sterowania ogrzewaniem jeden z tych systemów (posiadają adaptację sterowania podłogówką):
> - Danfoss Link, brak obecnie możliwości sterowania przez Internet.
> - Salus IT600, mało informacji zostanie wprowadzony w przyszłym roku.
> - Kan Therm Smart.
> 
> 2. Ampio prawdopodobnie istnieje możliwość integracji z Satelem.
> ...


Co do Nexwella to ostatni kontakt z tym systemem miałem ponad dwa lata temu więc ci nie odpowiem, zresztą widzę że dyskusja na ten temat już trwa. Integrujemy natomiast od 2,5 roku system Ampio będąc również dystrybutorem na terenie Polski południowej od półtora roku więc mogę Ci odpowiedzieć jak to wygląda w Ampio.

Zacznijmy od tego czego główne pytanie dotyczy czyli metody sterowania podłogówką. W Ampio nie ma sterowania PID i tak jak słusznie kolega dendrytus zauważył, nie widziałem żeby któryś z polskich systemów to miał. Sterujemy zatem podłogówką tak jak innymi, mniej bezwładnymi elementami grzewczymi. Często rozmawiam natomiast z właścicielem firmy Automatyka Control (Ampio) i wiem że producent pracuje nad wprowadzeniem algorytmów bardziej zaawansowanych niż on/off. Nie wiem na jakim jest to etapie i w jaki sposób będą to realizować, czy wykupią algorytmy, czy sami piszą, ale aktualizacje wszystkich modułów są bezpłatne. Czyli jak wprowadzą nowe funkcje to wgrywamy upgrade np. do sterownika strefy grzewczej i korzystamy. Na razie puki co nie ma co obiecywać jak takiej funkcjonalności nie posiadamy, ale to co mi się podoba w Ampio to fakt że cały czas wychodzą jakieś aktualizacje do urządzeń Ampio. Na dzień dzisiejszy np. w strefie instalatora od początku grudnia stoi 5 aktualizacji, 4 aktualizacje do różnych modułów Ampio i jedna do serwera.

Co do integracji z Satelem to jest w zasadzie pełna integracja po RS-ie. Możemy zatem wykorzystać obojętnie jaki panel sensorowy Ampio jako klawiaturę alarmową do Satela, byle by miał odpowiednią ilość pól. Np. M-dot 15 umieszczony w sypialni normalnie steruje automatyką domową, a po aktywacji ustalonego przez nas pola zamienia się w klawiaturę do Satela.  W zasadzie integrować możemy wszystko co ma port rs232, rs485 i ModBus, byleby producent udostępniał kody do danego urządzenia. Nawet jeśli nie ma ich w modułach integracyjnych Ampio a jeśli są potrzebne to producent do paru dni wprowadza je i udostępnia w strefie instalatora. 

Z naszego doświadczenia największe zalety Ampio to: komunikacja magistralna i rozproszona logika które cenię sobie nader wszystko, oraz niezawodność (nie mieliśmy jeszcze awarii ani jednego modułu za wyjątkiem drobnych, rzadkich incydentów typu przysłania nam modułu bez oprogramowania, lub wypalenia się styku przekaźnika). Producent na początku współpracy zapewnił nas że awaryjność mają taką że mimo 5-ciu lat gwarancji naprawiają gwarancyjnie nawet moduły które wyprodukowali w roku 1996-tym, i puki co bezawaryjność ta się sprawdza. Następna zaleta to bardzo rozbudowana logika w samych modułach, serwer wykorzystujemy w zasadzie głównie w celach wizualizacyjnych i zdalnego dostępu. No i takie rzadko spotykane elementy jak cyfrowe żarówki LED, wzmacniacz magistralny audio oraz czujnik obecności z podziałem na strefy (rozpoznanie w którym miejscu w pomieszczeniu znajduje się osoba). Ten ostatni jeszcze nie wszedł do produkcji seryjnej ze względu na puki co jak na razie brak rynkowego zapotrzebowania na urządzenie. Komunikację magistralną cenię sobie głównie dlatego bo kiedyś wykonaliśmy parę instalacji bezprzewodowych na innej polskiej firmie i traciły nam się moduły które były zaledwie parę metrów od centrali. Więc w ofercie nadal mamy inne systemy w celach że tak to nazwę "pozycjonerskich" ale wykonujemy instalacje w zasadzie wyłącznie na Ampio. 

Największa wada Ampio, a w zasadzie firmy Automatyka Control to zerowy marketing. W sumie to bardziej my się tym zajmujemy niż oni  :smile:

----------


## Janjanek

Dzięki Jimi. Wreszcie jakaś konkretna odpowiedź. Mile widziane podobne od instalatorów innych systemów.

----------


## Sztywniak

> niewatpliwie masz racje ale wydaje mi sie, ze wymiana mojego zegarka na inny raczej nie wchodzi w gre a dwoch zegarkow nosic tez raczej nie bede
> mam wystarczajaca ilosc porozmieszczanych tabletow i to powinno mi wystarczyc przyznam rowniez, ze w zasadzie tylko w jednym wypadku i w jednym pomieszczeniu gdzie swiatlo nie jest zawsze potrzebne a wiec i nie jest automatycznie zapalane ta funkcja bylaby przydatna. drzwi BYLY otwierane automatycznie jak znajdowalem sie kolo domu. Zostalo to niestety jednak troche zmienione ze wzgledu na nowa wersje OS 8 w iPhonie. Z Androiden nie byloby jednak nadal problemu.


nie sądziłem że tak szybko to się przyda.
Dzisiaj po powrocie do domku musiałem wnieść trochę zakupów. Oczywiście obie ręce zajęte. Zegarek otworzył drzwi. Normalnie to musiałbym najpierw otworzyć drzwi i dopiero wnosić. Taka mała rzecz a jak cieszy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Nie wiem na jakim jest to etapie i w jaki sposób będą to realizować, czy wykupią algorytmy, czy sami piszą, ale aktualizacje wszystkich modułów są bezpłatne. Czyli jak wprowadzą nowe funkcje to wgrywamy upgrade np. do sterownika strefy grzewczej i korzystamy.


Oczywiście żeby po aktualizacji to działało trzeba od razu wrzucić czujnik temperatury w podłogówkę bo potem tego nie zrobisz. My to robimy w każdej instalacji z podłogówką bo czujnik kosztuje parę złotych, poza tym jest również zabezpieczeniem przed przegrzaniem, ale nie każda firma to robi.

----------


## Janjanek

> Oczywiście żeby po aktualizacji to działało trzeba od razu wrzucić czujnik temperatury w podłogówkę bo potem tego nie zrobisz. My to robimy w każdej instalacji z podłogówką bo czujnik kosztuje parę złotych, poza tym jest również zabezpieczeniem przed przegrzaniem, ale nie każda firma to robi.


Niestety czujników w podłodze nie mam. Poinformowano mnie, że są wymagane do ogrzewania elektrycznego w celu zabezpieczenia przed przegrzaniem. Dobry sterownik do ogrzewania podłogowego, wodnego powinien poradzić sobie bez tego. Wydaje mi się że, jak bym miał dodatkowe czujniki w wylewce to można by było efektywnie sterować bez PID, użyć dwóch "termostatów" na pomieszczenie i odpowiednie zależności pomiędzy nimi.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Nie jestem ekspertem od sterowników PID więc nie będę się sprzeczał. Wydaje mi się natomiast że czujnik w podłodze raczej powinien być żeby sterować tym optymalnie.




> Zdecydowanie brakuje w tym wątku *opinii użytkowników* po przynajmniej rocznym użytkowaniu. Informacja, że system działa jest dla mnie niewystarczająca. .


Wiesz jak to jest nk, jak coś jest dobre to jest mało opinii, jak coś się chrzani to dowiesz się od razu  :smile: 




> Rozplanować instalację o strukturze gwiazdy doprowadzoną do centrali. Uwzględnić wszystkie punkty, których kontrola lub sterowanie będzie realnie pożyteczne. Na pewno będzie tego dużo, gdyż warto by uwzględnić przyszłe zmiany i potrzeby.


Można, ale jak najmniej gwiazdy. Najlepiej lecieć szeregowo przez wszystkie punkty wypustowe, skrętka nie jest droga. Wtedy bez problemu rozbudujesz system w trakcie użytkowania. Najlepiej to umówić się z firmą instalacyjną żeby Ci przygotowali instalację lub projekt instalacji optymalnie pod automatykę skoro nie chcesz tego od razu zrobić. Producent Ampio chce zaimplementować z-Wave do magistrali właśnie po to jeśli ktoś będzie chciał coś dołożyć z elementów z-Wave. Najpierw jednak zaimplementowany będzie znacznie lepszy protokół bezprzewodowy o dużo większym zasięgu LoRa. Pierwsze bezprzewodowe urządzenie w Ampio w zasadzie już istnieje, a będzie nim stacja pogodowa. Bezprzewodowa żeby nie narażać magistrali na wyładowania atmosferyczne.  Natomiast WiFi w Ampio (oprócz stacji pogodowej) ma być implementowane tylko w celach nieprzewidzianej rozbudowy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie jestem ekspertem od sterowników PID więc nie będę się sprzeczał. Wydaje mi się natomiast że czujnik w podłodze raczej powinien być żeby sterować tym optymalnie.


Jak chcesz sobie ustalać temperaturę podłogi w jednym miejscu to tak.

Czujnik w podłodze montuje się tylko w przypadku elektrycznego ogrzewania podłogowego, aby nie dopuścić do przegrzania i tylko do tego on służy.
W ogrzewaniu wodnym jego rolę spełnia mieszacz i ustawiona na nim temperatura.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Owszem. My natomiast zatapiamy czujnik w podłodze jeśli wchodzimy na inwestycję w odpowiednim czasie, czyli prawie zawsze. Kosztuje parę złotych a jest dodatkowym zabezpieczeniem gdyby ktoś nagle z jakiś powodów postanowił przekręcić zawór mieszacza. Pewnie gdyby kosztował 100 zł to byśmy tego nie robili  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Pewnie gdyby kosztował 100 zł to byśmy tego nie robili


Bo według mnie kosztuje 100zł razy ilość stref i mamy kilka stów wydanych bez sensu. No chyba, że po prostu zatapiasz ten czujnik w betonie i nic więcej z nim nierobisz np. nie odłączasz go nigdzie.

To takie samo zabezpieczenie jak wożenie szóstego koła, bo zawsze można złapać dwie gumy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Jakie kilka stów?  DS18B20 w hurcie kosztuje znacznie poniżej 10 zł + kawałek miedzianej rurki jako obudowa do czujnika, koszulka termo, ok. 4m dobrego kabla do najbliższego modułu i to wszystko. Za 20 zł masz elektroniczne blokowanie strefy jako dodatkowe zabezpieczenie przed przegrzaniem. Jak dla mnie nie są to wyrzucone pieniądze w perspektywie całości inwestycji.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Acha, chodzi ci jeszcze o wejście do magistrali. W Ampio większość modułów na szynę, prawie każdy moduł dopuszkowy oraz każdy panel sensorowy ma w sobie magistralę 1-wire do której możesz podłączyć do 6 czujników. Jest to taki dodatek gratis więc wystarczy wejść do najbliższego modułu lub panela sensorowego w ścianie.

----------


## Sztywniak

iF-Jimi: mógłbyś mi udostępnić dokumentacje do API serwera żeby się zintegrować z zewnątrz ?
Widzę że ten system jest fajny, tylko marketing leży i kwiczy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Sztywniak Automatyka Control ma taką samą dokumentację jak marketing  :wink:   Generalnie cała dokumentacja jest dostępna tutaj http://ampio.pl/ampio_idom/index.php/main/dokumentacja ale jest bardzo, bardzo skromna. W zasadzie opisuje jedynie ilość wejść i wyjść modułów i nic poza tym. Tutaj jedynie masz jedyną dostępną dokumentację opisującą programowanie jednego z modułów ampio.pl/ampio_idom/index.php/main/download2/other/poradnik_minoc-8.pdf ale jest mocno nieaktualna. Dużo funkcji przybyło. Mogę Ci wystawić serwer z mojej walizki reprezentacyjnej przez VPN, przesłać ci oprogramowanie i udostępnić ci zdalne wejście żebyś się mógł pobawić. Zrobię to natomiast za parę dni bo za parę godzin wyjeżdżam. Będzie poza tym nowa funkcjonalność, czyli możliwość programowania modułów przez serwer więc będziesz mógł pobawić się samymi modułami, są bardzo ciekawe. Jak na razie programowanie modułów odbywa się jedynie za pomocą programatora magistralnego, ale od paru dni jest wersja beta której jeszcze nie testowałem. Jak co to poślij mi swój adres na pw

A jeśli chodzi o jakieś zdjęcia paneli, modułów itp to lepiej tutaj http://ampiosystem.pl/ niż na stronie producenta.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Sorry Sztywniak. Zdalnie połączysz się jedynie przez aplikację mobilną. Jeśli chodzi o konfiguracje systemu to tylko przez sieć lokalną. Są natomiast prowadzone prace nad uruchamianiem chmury przez którą będzie można wejść na konfiguracje jeśli właściciel budynku odblokuje ci lokalnie dostęp. Możemy się jedynie umówić któregoś wieczora że otworzę ci kanał poprzez TeamViewer. Widzę że jesteś w temat mocno wbity to mogę to dla Ciebie zrobić  :smile:

----------


## Sztywniak

Bardzo chętnie bo widzę że system ma duże możliwości w rozsądnej cenie tylko mały powiew świeżości by się przydał.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jakie kilka stów?  DS18B20 w hurcie kosztuje znacznie poniżej 10 zł + kawałek miedzianej rurki jako obudowa do czujnika, koszulka termo, ok. 4m dobrego kabla do najbliższego modułu i to wszystko. Za 20 zł masz elektroniczne blokowanie strefy jako dodatkowe zabezpieczenie przed przegrzaniem.


Zapomniałeś doliczyć koszty robocizny.



> Jak dla mnie nie są to wyrzucone pieniądze w perspektywie całości inwestycji.


Tak samo jak inwestycja w drugie koło zapasowe.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Jakie kilka stów?  DS18B20 w hurcie kosztuje znacznie poniżej 10 zł + kawałek miedzianej rurki jako obudowa do czujnika, koszulka termo, ok. 4m dobrego kabla do najbliższego modułu i to wszystko. Za 20 zł masz elektroniczne blokowanie strefy jako dodatkowe zabezpieczenie przed przegrzaniem. Jak dla mnie nie są to wyrzucone pieniądze w perspektywie całości inwestycji.


Nie sposób tutaj nie zgodzić się z kolegą dendrytus. Panie Jimi - nie wymyślono jeszcze takiego kotła, pompy ciepła innego urządzenia grzewczego, które na jednym wspólnym zasilaniu dałoby różne temperatury czynnika - najczęściej wody.
Tak więc przygotowanie czujnika przegrzania dla różnych stref jest totalnie bez sensu, po drugie takie elementy montuje się najbliżej źródła ciepła bezpośrednio na medium - nie w posadzce która wzrost temperatury odnotuje po czasie. 
Trzecia rzecz - 20zł powiadasz z materiałem ? Pracujecie charytatywnie ? Mam wrażenie, że nie wiedząc jak podejść do tematu ogrzewania - ładujecie co się da, bo może kiedyś to się przyda, a klient z czasem o kosztach zapomni.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Zapomniałeś doliczyć koszty robocizny.





> 20zł powiadasz z materiałem ? Pracujecie charytatywnie ? Mam wrażenie, że nie wiedząc jak podejść do tematu ogrzewania - ładujecie co się da, bo może kiedyś to się przyda, a klient z czasem o kosztach zapomni.


Mam dziwne wrażenie że fachowcy na tym forum często siedzą po to żeby przyczepić się każdego szczegółu jeśli nadarzy się okazja. Najpierw koszty podłączenia czujnika do magistrali były dla dendrytusa problemem bo gdzieś do jakiegoś modułu który nie mało kosztuje trzeba przecież włożyć ten czujnik, jak już wyjaśniłem że nie trzeba kupować specjalnie modułu bo w Ampio wejście 1-wire jest prawie w każdym module to znowu kombinujecie nad kosztami robocizny. Jakie są te koszty robocizny przy instalacji całości jeśli w każdej strefie dodatkowo dołoży się kawałek kabelka który później zatynkuje i zabetonuje firma budowlana? Dla pracownika który robi mi okablowanie całości dołożenie czujnika to max 10 min licząc z przylutowaniem i zaciśnięciem go. Kasprzyk nie liczymy klienta za każdy czujnik ale za strefę grzewczą, więc wbrew temu co zasugerowałeś nie naciągamy klienta. Wręcz przeciwnie nasze instalacje w stosunku do ich możliwości cenowo są dosyć atrakcyjne. Zabezpieczenie przed przepięciami wywołanymi naturalnymi warunkami atmosferycznymi też robimy na kilku poziomach. Od zabezpieczenia na głównym przyłączu, poprzez stosowanie dobrych zasilaczy magistralnych po zastosowanie specjalnych diod bezpośrednio na magistrali. I pewnie za chwilę ktoś powie po cholerę jeszcze ta dioda która kosztuje 3 zł, do tego przecież jeszcze dochodzi robocizna bo trwa to dodatkowe parę sekund żeby ją przykręcić i naciąganie klienta bo trzeba go za to dodatkowo skroić. Robimy dodatkowe zabezpieczenia bo tak chcemy robić i nikt nie zmusza Was do stosowania tego w Waszych instalacjach. Zajmijmy się poważnymi tematami a nie nic nie wnoszącymi bzdurami zajmującymi całą stronę na forum.

----------


## dendrytus

> Kasprzyk nie liczymy klienta za każdy czujnik ale za strefę grzewczą, więc wbrew temu co zasugerowałeś nie naciągamy klienta.


Ale po co robisz to bezsensowne rozwiązanie skoro wystarczy JEDEN czujnik na rozdzielaczu.
Ten jeden czujnik jest lepszy pod każdym względem łączni,od czujnika w każdej strefie.
Taniej lepiej, chociaż nadal bezsensu




> Wręcz przeciwnie nasze instalacje w stosunku do ich możliwości cenowo są dosyć atrakcyjne.


Ale czy niska cena jest uzasadnia bezsensowne rozwiązania?

PS.
Wszystkiego najlepszego w nowym roku.
 :wave:

----------


## kasprzyk

> Mam dziwne wrażenie że fachowcy na tym forum często siedzą po to żeby przyczepić się każdego szczegółu jeśli nadarzy się okazja.


Chodzi o to, że jakbyś Ty przeczytał napisane przeze mnie wypowiedzi na temat systemu AMPIO i jego kompatybilnych urządzeń np.: żeby podłączyć 16 opraw cyfrowych LED 3W, potrzebujemy dwa moduły MLEDp-1, nie skorygowałbyś mnie ?  :wink:  Po to jest forum techniczne żeby rozmawiać, wytykać błędy, nakierowywać innych na właściwy kierunek myślenia - zarówno potencjalnego klienta jak i instalatora który się uczy. 



> Zabezpieczenie przed przepięciami wywołanymi naturalnymi warunkami atmosferycznymi też robimy na kilku poziomach. Od zabezpieczenia na głównym przyłączu, poprzez stosowanie dobrych zasilaczy magistralnych po zastosowanie specjalnych diod bezpośrednio na magistrali. I pewnie za chwilę ktoś powie po cholerę jeszcze ta dioda która kosztuje 3 zł, do tego przecież jeszcze dochodzi robocizna bo trwa to dodatkowe parę sekund żeby ją przykręcić i naciąganie klienta bo trzeba go za to dodatkowo skroić.


Gdzie tą diodę montujecie - możesz pokazać jakąś fotkę ? A jak sytuacja z instalacją odgromową - projektujecie i wykonujecie sami  ?



> Zajmijmy się poważnymi tematami a nie nic nie wnoszącymi bzdurami zajmującymi całą stronę na forum.


Zgadzam się z Tobą w tej kwestii  :wink: 
Szczęśliwego Nowego 2015 Roku

----------


## iF-Jimi

Odgromy robimy przez człowieka z zewnątrz, sami się w to nie bawimy. Jak wiesz nierzadko też instalacja odgromowa jest już gotowa jak wchodzisz na inwestycję później a klient o niej pomyślał na początku budowy. Co do tej diody to diodę transil wpinamy bezpośrednio na zasilanie magistrali. My kupujemy diody dwukierunkowe, ale można też zastosować dwie jednokierunkowe. Można ją też na wszelki wypadek wpiąć na samą magistralę wraz z terminatorem żeby się ustrzec przed ewentualnymi indukcjami w sytuacjach awaryjnych. Trzeba z tym natomiast uważać ze względu na pojemność diody.

----------


## reiden

> nie sądziłem że tak szybko to się przyda.
> Dzisiaj po powrocie do domku musiałem wnieść trochę zakupów. Oczywiście obie ręce zajęte. Zegarek otworzył drzwi. Normalnie to musiałbym najpierw otworzyć drzwi i dopiero wnosić. Taka mała rzecz a jak cieszy.


to jest wlasnie glowna zaleta takiego otwierania, rece zajete a drzwi sie jednak otwieraja! W Twoim rozwiazaniu widze jednak problem, masz zajete rece a musisz chyba jedna, ta z zegarkiem troche podniesc aby wydac polecenie! Ja uwazam, ze jest to dosyc przydatne w niektorych przypadkach a rozwiazan jest pare!

----------


## SewerG

To na stary post, ale akurat tak wszedłem na forum, skoro już napisałem to zostawiam

To, że porównujesz najtańsze przewody do KNX z najdroższą skrętką, nie jest adekwatne. Wystarczy jakakolwiek skrętka, z odpowiednio normalną ilością miedzi w składzie. W zupełności taka za 300zł/305mb, czyli 1zł brutto wystarcza.

Poza tym każde rozwiązanie ma wady i zalety. KNX- linie zasilające odpowiednio grubsze/skrętka- trzeba skręcać pary do zasilania, w celu zmniejszenia spadków napięcia-to wada skrętki. Za to skrętka jest bardziej elastyczna, przez co łatwiej ją ułożyć. No i cena 1zł/mb brutto. Na pewno KNX jest bardziej odporny na walnięcie młotkiem od skrętki, ale "młotki" są w stanie załatwić nawet przewód 3x2.5mm2  :big grin: 

Co do topologii gwiazdy. 
Faktem jest, że trzeba umiejętnie ją stosować, ale komunikacja, taka jak np CAN jej nie wyklucza. Co stwarza możliwość skalowalności lub dowolnego budowania sieci. 
W przypadku CAN konieczne jest jedynie, umiejętne umieszczenie rezystorów równoległych na szynie danych, niwelujących wpływ pojemności linii. Suma rezystancji równoległej, nie może być mniejsza niż graniczna (bodajże 50ohm).
W przypadku fizycznego rozłożeniu linii w postaci jednego przewodu, oplatającego dom i tak zamontowanie 2 rezystorów na końcach linii nie wystarczy. Przewód może mieć znaczne długości, co i tak narzuca konieczność umieszczenia rezystancji w większej ilości.
W przypadku rozgałęzień odcinki gałęzi są zwykle krótkie i sprawę często załatwia rezystor w węźle- no chyba, że ktoś węzeł zrobi sobie w szafie, w piwnicy - ale taka gwiazda faktycznie jest absurdalna  :Smile:  - Choć teoretycznie najlepsza jeśli chodzi o "młotki" uszkodzenie jednej linii - odpinamy ją i cały dom śmiga, poza jednym kawałeczkiem  :Smile: . Ciężko zniwelować tu pojemności linii, ale jest to możliwe - widziałem taką instalacje CAN i działa ju z 5lat.

----------


## SewerG

Ja tu bym wolał dać RFID. To nie tanie rozwiązanie, ale pewne i sprawdzone. Wystarczy się wszywka i zawsze wejdziesz do domu  :Smile:  Nawet w "krytycznej" sytuacji - chyba, że nie ma zasilania w systemie.

----------


## SewerG

> Chodzi o to, że jakbyś Ty przeczytał napisane przeze mnie wypowiedzi na temat systemu AMPIO i jego kompatybilnych urządzeń np.: żeby podłączyć 16 opraw cyfrowych LED 3W, potrzebujemy dwa moduły MLEDp-1, nie skorygowałbyś mnie ? Po to jest forum techniczne żeby rozmawiać, wytykać błędy, nakierowywać innych na właściwy kierunek myślenia - zarówno potencjalnego klienta jak i instalatora który się uczy.


Moduły Ampio MLEDp-1 (puszka) i MLED-1 (Szyna) są wstanie kontrolować do 16 końcówek. Wynika to z prędkości zastosowanej tam transmisji i zajętości linii. Przy takiej ilości końcówek linia jest cały czas zajęta, a dodanie większej ilości końcówek niosło by konieczność zwiększenia prędkości. Jak wiadomo wyższa prędkość = niższa długość linii. Wiem, że Ampio testowało magistrale na 300m przewodu i dalej działała. Oczywiście trzeba pamiętać o spadkach napięcia na żyłach *+* i *-*. W magistrali tej ważny jest spadek na linii przewodu masowego *-*, nie może on przekroczyć 1V.

Dioda przepięciowa działa jak działa. Przepięcie do systemów, jeśli ma się dostać, to zwykle przez zasilanie (montować trzeba pomiędzy +/- pamiętając o odpowiedniej polaryzacji diody). 
Inną możliwością trafienia przepięcia do systemu, to elementy zewnętrzne. Instalacje na ogrodzie itp... Tu problem większy, bo piorun trafia od drugiej strony. Należy więc zastosować osobne zasilanie takich obwodów i separację galwaniczną obwodów magistralnych. No i spisanie na straty w takim przypadku tylko zewnętrznej części systemu. Przepięciówka opisana powyżej zadziała, ale tu nie ma pewnych w 100% zabezpieczeń - energia jest tak duża, że pali domy, drzewa .... i co taka mała rzecz może. Piorunochron na dachu jest jedynym zabezpieczeniem skutecznym, więc na ogrodzie trzeba by montować  piorunochrony - z fizyki wiadomo jaki kształt przyciąga pioruny i odpowiednia instalacja odgromowa załatwi pewnie sprawę piorunów.
Jednak tak samo, jak trudniej się przed taką ewentualnością zabezpieczyć, tak też prawdopodobieństwo wystąpienia takiej sytuacji, w stosunku do ilości przepięć z sieci zasilającej jest prawie zerowe. 

Więc po pierwsze nie oszczędzamy na zasilaczach. Możemy też dodać diody przepięciowe lub odpowiedni warystor jednak lepiej zabezpieczyć lepiej stronę 230V o ile taką konieczność czujemy. 
Z doświadczenia wiem, że w przypadku zastosowania zasilacza kiepskiej jakości (lekki, mało zabezpieczeń, widać przez obudowę pustkę, niska cena - zasada podobna do tych zasilaczy z komputerów PC) prawdopodobieństwo uszkodzenia systemu przy przepięciach, jest około 90%. W ciągu 7 lat raczej się zdarzy. Zastosowanie zasilacza rozsądnego cenowo, czyli około 100zł za 100W zmniejsza to ryzyko (w moim przypadku) do 0%. Przez 7 lat nic się nigdzie nie stało z powodu przepięcia. O kiepskich zasilaczach wiem, bo zdarzyło mi się kiedyś na szybko (castorama) kupić takich parę i to się zemściło.

----------


## dendrytus

> To, że porównujesz najtańsze przewody do KNX z najdroższą skrętką, nie jest adekwatne. Wystarczy jakakolwiek skrętka, z odpowiednio normalną ilością miedzi w składzie. W zupełności taka za 300zł/305mb, czyli 1zł brutto wystarcza.


Skrętka KNX to koszt 1,50-1,60 za metr.

----------


## kasprzyk

A skąd i od kogo się nasłuchałeś? Daj jakieś namiary.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Dioda przepięciowa działa jak działa. Przepięcie do systemów, jeśli ma się dostać, to zwykle przez zasilanie (montować trzeba pomiędzy +/- pamiętając o odpowiedniej polaryzacji diody).


Po to ktoś wymyślił coś takiego jak dwukierunkowa dioda transil żeby załatwiała sprawę a przy okazji polaryzacja nie ma tu znaczenia. Przyjmuje krótkie impulsy o dużym natężeniu i nie powinna się spalić.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A skąd i od kogo się nasłuchałeś? Daj jakieś namiary.


Od swojego pracownika który to u niego składa  :big grin:

----------


## jkbkrk

Witam, myślę o instalacji systemu inteligentnego mieszkania. W tej chwili mieszkanie jest w budowie. Nie mam jeszcze sprecyzowanych wymagań odnośnie szczegółowych modułów. Pomyślałem, żeby zainwestować już teraz i na tym etapie zainstalować jedynie magistralę KNX + ew. dodatkowe kable zasilające do potencjalnych przyszłych modułów rolet czy sterowania grzejnikami. 

Nasuwa mi się tutaj kilka pytań:
- Czy macie może jakieś rady/uwagi o których powinienem pomyśleć już na tym etapie?
- Czy wiecie jaki, bardzo orientacyjnie, mógłby wyjść koszt takiej podstawowej infrastruktury w 4 pokojowym mieszkaniu ok. 75m2?
- Czy możecie polecić jakąś prostą lekturę o KNX, żeby choć minimalnie orientować się w temacie? Znalazłem takie coś co wygląda całkiem konkretnie, być może nawet za bardzo: http://www.knx.org/media/docs/downlo...-Basics_en.pdf
- Czy możecie polecić jakąś krakowską firmę, która realizuje takie instalacje? Macie może jakieś zdanie o firmie Hemms?

Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## SewerG

no i jeszcze warystor  :smile:

----------


## stkop

> Firma pod Toruniem. Podobno mili w obsłudze, wszystko dokładnie tłumaczą, wykonują dobrą i szybką pracę. Jestem ciekawa czy ktoś coś wie o tej firmie i co możecie więcej mi powiedzieć. Dzięki wielkie.


Podobno zatrudnili kogoś do marketingu szeptanego... niestety chyba jeszcze nie wiedzą, że lepiej jest po prostu pod swoją marką wspierać merytorycznie społeczność forumowiczów. No ale to musieli by mieć doradcę technicznego do klikania...

----------


## kasprzyk

> Firma pod Toruniem. Podobno mili w obsłudze, wszystko dokładnie tłumaczą, wykonują dobrą i szybką pracę. Jestem ciekawa czy ktoś coś wie o tej firmie i co możecie więcej mi powiedzieć. Dzięki wielkie.


No niestety na temat tej firmy możesz nie usłyszeć zbyt wielu informacji tutaj, dlatego rozważ marki które już przewijały się przez ten i inne wątki w dziale Inteligentne Instalacje i Bezpieczeństwo
pzdr

----------


## iF-Jimi

No więc tatig olej firmę której nikt nie zna i TY RÓWNIEŻ, a my doradzimy ci czym się lepiej zainteresować  :smile:  Ja radzę Ci zainteresować się Ampio bo bo przez ostatnie 2,5 roku skupiam się głównie na tym systemie, kasprzyk doradzi ci Nexwell, dendrytus doradzi ci KNX, Sztywniak parę systemów bezprzewodowych, homelogic doradzi Loxone, homiQ i jeszcze parę innych, i znajdziesz tu jeszcze więcej fachowców doradzających inne znane i sprawdzone systemy  :big grin:   No, ewentualnie homelogic może coś ci doradzi bo widzę że jest dystrybutorem  :smile:

----------


## El*ontro

> Witam, myślę o instalacji systemu inteligentnego mieszkania. W tej chwili mieszkanie jest w budowie. Nie mam jeszcze sprecyzowanych wymagań odnośnie szczegółowych modułów. Pomyślałem, żeby zainwestować już teraz i na tym etapie zainstalować jedynie magistralę KNX + ew. dodatkowe kable zasilające do potencjalnych przyszłych modułów rolet czy sterowania grzejnikami.
> 
> Nasuwa mi się tutaj kilka pytań:
> - Czy macie może jakieś rady/uwagi o których powinienem pomyśleć już na tym etapie?
> - Czy wiecie jaki, bardzo orientacyjnie, mógłby wyjść koszt takiej podstawowej infrastruktury w 4 pokojowym mieszkaniu ok. 75m2?
> - Czy możecie polecić jakąś prostą lekturę o KNX, żeby choć minimalnie orientować się w temacie? Znalazłem takie coś co wygląda całkiem konkretnie, być może nawet za bardzo: http://www.knx.org/media/docs/downlo...-Basics_en.pdf
> - Czy możecie polecić jakąś krakowską firmę, która realizuje takie instalacje? Macie może jakieś zdanie o firmie Hemms?
> 
> Z góry dziękuję.


Generalnie instalacja KNX wygląda w ten sposób, że z rozdzielni prowadzisz przewody w wszystkich punktów sterowanych (oświetlenie, gniazda). Do każdego punktu idzie oddzielny przewód. Natomiast włączniki łączysz magistralą. Później w rozdzielnicy montuje się moduły (aktory), które załączają poszczególne obwody.
Ze względu na taką architekturę raczej trudno jest zrobić okablowanie pod KNX, które wykorzystamy ewentualnie w przyszłości. Co prawda można montować aktory złączające pod włącznikami, ale to znacząco ogranicza wybór producentów. Ewentualnie możesz wtedy zastosować system [email protected] firmy ABB.
Osobiście sugerowałbym zrobić od razu pełną instalację KNX. Tylko najlepiej jest przygotować projekt, gdzie będziesz miał określone dokładnie, jak ta instalacja będzie działać.

----------


## homelogic

W przypadku mieszkania 75m można szarpnąć się na full wypas hybrydę - obwody 230 v w gwiazdę z pętlą pod włącznikami, pod każdy włącznik skrętka w gwiazdę plus przez każdy punkt podwójna magistrala (KNX + skrętka). Oczywiście puszki kieszeniowe.
Taką instalację można użytkować jako standardową (ciachamy pętelkę 230V włącznikiem) lub założyć na tym system o dowolnej topologii (magistrala/gwiazda). Do tego oczywiście dochodzi audio/multimedia oraz teletechnika. Pytanie czy starczy ścian, bo to tego dojdzie rozdzielnia ok. 0,5 x 2 m. Koszty takiej instalacji mogą przekroczyć 100zł/metr licząc materiały i robociznę ale jest to jedyne naprawdę uniwersalne rozwiązanie które przyjmie potem wszystko.

----------


## jkbkrk

> Ze względu na taką architekturę raczej trudno jest zrobić okablowanie pod KNX, które wykorzystamy ewentualnie w przyszłości. Co prawda można montować aktory złączające pod włącznikami, ale to znacząco ogranicza wybór producentów. Ewentualnie możesz wtedy zastosować system [email protected] firmy ABB.
> Osobiście sugerowałbym zrobić od razu pełną instalację KNX. Tylko najlepiej jest przygotować projekt, gdzie będziesz miał określone dokładnie, jak ta instalacja będzie działać.


Myślę o przygotowaniu magistrali KNX, dodatkowych kabli pod zasilanie rolet czy grzejnika. Czy to faktycznie może nie mieć sensu w momencie, gdy nie wiem dokładnie co dodatkowo będę chciał? Myślałem, że pozwoli mi to później zaoszczędzić czas i pieniądze. Nie rozumiem właściwie czemu tak ciężko przygotować okablowanie KNX na tak wczesnym etapie, mógłbym prosić o prostsze wytłumaczenie? Wydawało mi się, że dodatkowe kable zasilające z magistrali muszą być położone dla np. silnika rolet. A cała reszta instalacji jak kable od oświetlenia czy obwody elektryczne mogą zostać zgodnie z projektem.

Skoro nie mamy jeszcze pełnej wizji instalacji uważasz, że lepiej poczekać do momentu odebrania mieszkania i dopiero wtedy kuć ściany i montować magistralę KNX + przewody zasilające?

Może podkreślę co chcę osiągnąć  :smile:  Chciałbym mieć w mieszkaniu inteligentną instalację. Mam już jakieś pomysły co chciałbym zainstalować, ale przede wszystkim chciałbym mieć możliwość instalacji dodatkowych rzeczy. Mieszkanie jest w budowie i dlatego myślałem stworzyć infrastrukturę na tym etapie, natomiast na etapie wykańczania mieszkania zainstalować rzeczy o których myślę już teraz i te, które w międzyczasie wymyślę  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Myślę o przygotowaniu magistrali KNX, dodatkowych kabli pod zasilanie rolet czy grzejnika. Czy to faktycznie może nie mieć sensu w momencie, gdy nie wiem dokładnie co dodatkowo będę chciał?


Robisz proejkt i okablowanie pod wszysyko co chcesz mieć. Szansa, że pojawi sie coś czgo będziesz potrzebował, a obecnie jest niedostępne, jest ZEROWA.
Projekt na system powinien być najpóźniej wykonany, gdy kończone są fundamenty.
W przypadku KNX- a zapomnij o bzdurach typu kilka skrętek i później to wszystko w gwiazdę.

----------


## El*ontro

> Myślę o przygotowaniu magistrali KNX, dodatkowych kabli pod zasilanie rolet czy grzejnika. Czy to faktycznie może nie mieć sensu w momencie, gdy nie wiem dokładnie co dodatkowo będę chciał? Myślałem, że pozwoli mi to później zaoszczędzić czas i pieniądze. Nie rozumiem właściwie czemu tak ciężko przygotować okablowanie KNX na tak wczesnym etapie, mógłbym prosić o prostsze wytłumaczenie? Wydawało mi się, że dodatkowe kable zasilające z magistrali muszą być położone dla np. silnika rolet. A cała reszta instalacji jak kable od oświetlenia czy obwody elektryczne mogą zostać zgodnie z projektem.
> 
> Skoro nie mamy jeszcze pełnej wizji instalacji uważasz, że lepiej poczekać do momentu odebrania mieszkania i dopiero wtedy kuć ściany i montować magistralę KNX + przewody zasilające?
> 
> Może podkreślę co chcę osiągnąć  Chciałbym mieć w mieszkaniu inteligentną instalację. Mam już jakieś pomysły co chciałbym zainstalować, ale przede wszystkim chciałbym mieć możliwość instalacji dodatkowych rzeczy. Mieszkanie jest w budowie i dlatego myślałem stworzyć infrastrukturę na tym etapie, natomiast na etapie wykańczania mieszkania zainstalować rzeczy o których myślę już teraz i te, które w międzyczasie wymyślę



Jeżeli chcesz mieć sterowanie oświetleniem, to przewody muszą iść bezpośrednio od punktu do rozdzielni. Naprawdę polecam przygotowanie projektu i zrobienie instalacji zgodnie ze standardem ewentualnie przewidując doprowadzenie przewodów do urządzeń, których teraz jeszcze nie ma. Polecam kontakt z firmą, która będzie potrafiła doradzić w tej kwestii na etapie projektu, samemu może być trudno.
I raczej unikałbym super hybryd, bo koszty mogą być wysokie i nigdy może się ta instalacja nie przyda. Także proponuję myśleć o takiej instalacji, jak o lepszym standardzie, a nie kosmicznej technologi, która wymaga super okablowania. Standard KNX jest bardzo prosty  :smile:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Skoro nie mamy jeszcze pełnej wizji instalacji uważasz, że lepiej poczekać do momentu odebrania mieszkania i dopiero wtedy kuć ściany i montować magistralę KNX + przewody zasilające?
> 
> Może podkreślę co chcę osiągnąć  Chciałbym mieć w mieszkaniu inteligentną instalację. Mam już jakieś pomysły co chciałbym zainstalować, ale przede wszystkim chciałbym mieć możliwość instalacji dodatkowych rzeczy. Mieszkanie jest w budowie i dlatego myślałem stworzyć infrastrukturę na tym etapie, natomiast na etapie wykańczania mieszkania zainstalować rzeczy o których myślę już teraz i te, które w międzyczasie wymyślę


Odebranie mieszkania i kucie ścian jest pomysłem najgorszym z możliwych. Ma to sens jedynie w przypadku instalacji bezprzewodowej czego nie polecam. W ubiegłym roku mieliśmy klienta który tak właśnie zrobił. Czyli poczekał aż wykończą mieszkanie, odebrał, a potem się do nas zgłosił po automatykę bezprzewodową. Jak mu pokazaliśmy jak wygląda, jak działa i ile kosztuje instalacja magistralna to od razu podjął decyzję o kuciu. Mówię konkretnie o Ampio, bo inne systemy wyszłyby trochę drożej. Dodatkowym argumentem był fakt, że firma od wizualizacji zaprojektowała mu tyle oświetlenia i w takich miejscach, że nawet w bezprzewodówce miałby całą instalację do przerobienia. Efekt był taki że wyszło go to 2 razy drożej, niż wyszłoby gdyby się od razu zdecydował na inteligentną instalację. 

Tak jak El*ontro radzi, doprowadź sobie wszystkie obwody w miejsce rozdzielni. Ja bym jeszcze radził żeby z wszystkich wyłączników poprowadzić niezależnie kable alarmowe do rozdzielni (80 gr/mb), a dodatkowo przejść magistralą przez wszystkie puszki z wyłącznikami. W ten sposób jeśli będziesz chciał zastosować zwykły wyłącznik to wykorzystasz sobie wejścia w modułach w rozdzielni, a jeśli wymyślisz sobie jakiś fajny panel sensorowy to również bez problemu to zrobisz bez dodatkowego kucia. Oczywiście nie zapominając o kablach do czujników temp. ruchu itp. Mam nadzieję że masz gotowy projekt wnętrza bądź jesteś zdecydowany co gdzie będzie wisiało, bo bez tego ciężko przewidzieć gdzie powinny iść kable.

----------


## inż.maliniak

> Tak jak El*ontro radzi, doprowadź sobie wszystkie obwody w miejsce rozdzielni. Ja bym jeszcze radził żeby z wszystkich wyłączników poprowadzić niezależnie kable alarmowe do rozdzielni (80 gr/mb), a dodatkowo przejść magistralą przez wszystkie puszki z wyłącznikami...


...masz na myśli poprowadzenie od wszystkich włączników do rozdzielni 2x skrętka ?

----------


## dendrytus

> ...masz na myśli poprowadzenie od wszystkich włączników do rozdzielni 2x skrętka ?


Ja radziłbym położyć do każdego przełącznika coś takiego 

https://www.wave-electronics.com/index.jsp?path=find&ID=,Browse.by.Manufacturer,SCP  ,Bulk.Wire&ds=dept&process=search&display=thumb&qd  x=0&itemsperpage=90&sortby=availSort&fq=&fqv=&fqal  l=&narrowby=&nstr=&allnstr=&pl=&ph=&sf=&pagenum=2
i najlepiej w układzie gwiazdy

----------


## iF-Jimi

> ...masz na myśli poprowadzenie od wszystkich włączników do rozdzielni 2x skrętka ?


Nie. Mam na myśli poprowadzenie z każdego wyłącznika do rozdzielni kabla alarmowego (w układzie gwiazdy) po to żeby można było podłączyć klasyczne wyłączniki a przy okazji czujniki temperatury, oraz kabla magistralnego szeregowo (czyli od wyłącznika do wyłącznika) na wypadek gdybyś chciał sobie zainstalować coś takiego 

Kabel magistralny mam na myśli albo magistralę KNX jeśli chcesz system KNX, albo skrętkę UTP kat.5e  jeśli myślisz o jakimkolwiek innym systemie, głównie opartym o magistralę CAN. Powyższy panel to panel Ampio oparty o CAN. 




> Ja radziłbym położyć do każdego przełącznika coś takiego


dendrytus to był żart czy poważnie piszesz? Sorry za pytanie ale nie zakumałem myśli technicznej.

----------


## dendrytus

> dendrytus to był żart czy poważnie piszesz? Sorry za pytanie ale nie zakumałem myśli technicznej.


Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi. Przyznaję mój błąd. 
Do wspomnianego prze zemnie uprzednio kabla trzeba jeszcze dodać skrętkę KNX i ewentualnie jeszcze ośmio-żyłowy przewód domofonowy/alarmowy(w różnych częściach kraju nosi różne nazwy).
 Wszystko oczywiście w gwiazdę.

----------


## homelogic

> Ja radziłbym położyć do każdego przełącznika coś takiego 
> i najlepiej w układzie gwiazdy


Zajebisty kabelek, dzieki za linka. Poważnie.





> Nie. Mam na myśli poprowadzenie z każdego wyłącznika do rozdzielni kabla alarmowego (w układzie gwiazdy) po to żeby można było podłączyć klasyczne wyłączniki a przy okazji czujniki temperatury, oraz kabla magistralnego szeregowo (czyli od wyłącznika do wyłącznika) na wypadek gdybyś chciał sobie zainstalować coś takiego 
> 
> Kabel magistralny mam na myśli albo magistralę KNX jeśli chcesz system KNX, albo skrętkę UTP kat.5e  jeśli myślisz o jakimkolwiek innym systemie, głównie opartym o magistralę CAN. Powyższy panel to panel Ampio oparty o CAN.


Czyli proponujesz to co ja proponowałem, może z dwiema skrętkami mniej... A gdzie ew. audio? A gdzie czujnik co2, wilgotności, VOC? A jak ktoś będzie chciał panel szklany robiony na zamówienie z 18 polami, ale nie KNX? A gdzie termostat LAN? Gdzie magistrala 1-wire do temperatury? A może ktoś będzie chciał mikrofony do sterowania głosem w przyszłości? Gdy klient nie jest zdecydowany to trzeba pomyśleć o wszystkim.

Systemy ewoluują, pojawia się internet of things, zajebiste gadżety, czujniki, multimedia. I wszystkim których znam zawsze gdzieś brakuje kabelka wcześniej czy później, nawet najbardziej zatwardziałym bezprzewodowcom..

----------


## iF-Jimi

Ja bym jeszcze dołożył kabel satelitarny, telefoniczny i światłowód  :smile:  A potem zdecydowałbym się na system bezprzewodowy  :smile:

----------


## homelogic

Chłopaki, ale o czym my tu mówimy? Jakie są mozliwości rozbudowy Ampio o inne protokoły, czy integracji urządzeń po http? Ja mam na myśli instalację na najbliższe kilkanaście lat - relatywnie niewiele większa inwestycja (licząc całokształt remontu) a spokój i luz. Najbardziej można się sparzyć instalując samą magistralę, wtedy albo wpadamy w horrendalne koszta KNX albo zamykamy się na kilka rodzynków na rynku. Taka instalacja wynika z doświadczeń na klientach - ci którzy skorzystali wciąż rozbudowywują swoje systemy o ciekawe nowinki, reszta żałuje. No chyba że im starczą światełka, roletki i ogrzewanie. Argumenty ad absurdum nie do końca tutaj przejdą, bo ta ilość kabelków też nie obsłuży wszystkiego - stanowi raczej pewne wysokie optimum.

Oczywiście można zrobić klasyczną gwiazdę + magistrala, ale na mieszkaniu koszt dołożenia dodatkowych paru skrętek będzie bardzo niski. Najłatwiej zrezygnować z pętli 230v przez włącznik.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Chłopaki, ale o czym my tu mówimy? Jakie są mozliwości rozbudowy Ampio o inne protokoły, czy integracji urządzeń po http? Ja mam na myśli instalację na najbliższe kilkanaście lat - relatywnie niewiele większa inwestycja (licząc całokształt remontu) a spokój i luz. Najbardziej można się sparzyć instalując samą magistralę, wtedy albo wpadamy w horrendalne koszta KNX albo zamykamy się na kilka rodzynków na rynku. Taka instalacja wynika z doświadczeń na klientach - ci którzy skorzystali wciąż rozbudowywują swoje systemy o ciekawe nowinki, reszta żałuje. No chyba że im starczą światełka, roletki i ogrzewanie. Argumenty ad absurdum nie do końca tutaj przejdą, bo ta ilość kabelków też nie obsłuży wszystkiego - stanowi raczej pewne wysokie optimum.
> 
> Oczywiście można zrobić klasyczną gwiazdę + magistrala, ale na mieszkaniu koszt dołożenia dodatkowych paru skrętek będzie bardzo niski. Najłatwiej zrezygnować z pętli 230v przez włącznik.


Szczerze mówiąc byłem święcie przekonany że sobie jaja robicie z tymi kablami, ale ok homelogic masz rację. Tyle że z tyloma kablami do każdego gniazda to według mnie przesada, tym bardziej że i tak w miażdżącej przewadze pozostaną zwykłe wyłączniki. Może w strategiczne miejsca dobrze dociągnąć coś więcej. Co do Ampio, to jasne jest że nie zagwarantuje ono klientowi gadżeciarzowi full wypasu w jego zachciankach, ale za wyjątkiem audio i sterowania głosem to resztę rzeczy z wymienionych przez Ciebie w poprzednim poście realizuje magistrala. Z innymi protokołami do KNX nie ma co porównywać bo jak na razie jest tylko RS232, RS 485 i ModBus, ale za to w serwerze niedługo będzie Lua więc integracja po LAN-ie będzie wypasiona  :smile: 
Co do tych kabli to tak jak powiedziałem, mam swoje zdanie ale nie będę się sprzeczał. Domyślam się że macie znacznie większe doświadczenie w IB i Ty i dendrytus więc wasza wiedza empiryczna podpowiada wam inaczej niż mnie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja bym jeszcze dołożył kabel satelitarny, telefoniczny i światłowód


Po co?
Przewód który zaproponowałem ma już wszystkie które podałeś łącznie ze światłowodem




> Tyle że z  tyloma kablami do każdego gniazda to według mnie przesada, tym bardziej  że i tak w miażdżącej przewadze pozostaną zwykłe wyłączniki.


Dlaczego? Przewodów trzeba powkładać jak w gówno z*pałek. Czym jest więcej kabli tym dom jest bardziej inteligentny.

----------


## homelogic

> Dlaczego? Przewodów trzeba powkładać jak w gówno z*pałek. Czym jest więcej kabli tym dom jest bardziej inteligentny.


Sarkazm jest ok w przypadku dymania klienta na najdroższy wariant KNX, czyli pestki podtynkowe do sterowania obwodami oraz włączniki KNX. W przypadku optymalizacji instalacji KNX i tak się puszcza obwody 230V w gwiazdę aby korzystać z aktorów wielokrotnych montowanych w rozdzielni. Ja mówię o dołożeniu do tego dwóch skrętek i ew. dodatkowej magistrali (przeznaczonej głównie pod 1-wire). Dzięki tym skrętkom możemy wykorzystać zwykłe włączniki, dowolne czujki analogowe (co2, wilg, voc, luksomierz itp) i zrobić pomiar temperatury przez 1-wire. Dzięki temu punkt pomiaru temp, wilgotności i jakości powietrza zamknie się nam w paru stówkach zamiast w paru tysiącach jeżeli byśmy chcieli robić to po KNX. I możemy zrobić go w dowolnym czasie, gdy klient się zdecyduje i zbierze budżet.

----------


## homelogic

> Tyle że z tyloma kablami do każdego gniazda to według mnie przesada, tym bardziej że i tak w miażdżącej przewadze pozostaną zwykłe wyłączniki.


No to policzmy. Zakładam że na jednej puszce mogę dać cztery klasyczne klawisze (schrack, vimar itp). To już jest pięć żył na skrętce, zostają 3 żyły. Do tego często robimy diody statusu lub podświetlenie (do zrobienia na osprzęcie który wymieniłem). Znowu, 5 żył. I koniec kabelków, zostaje 6 żył na pomiary analogowe, na audio czy multimedia brakuje  :wink: . Oczywiście, pomiarów nie robimy w każdym punkcie pokoju, i nie wszędzie potrzebujemy 4 klawiszy, ale w tym układzie możemy każdy pomiar np. realizować w dowolnej puszce.




> Może w strategiczne miejsca dobrze dociągnąć coś więcej. Co do Ampio, to jasne jest że nie zagwarantuje ono klientowi gadżeciarzowi full wypasu w jego zachciankach, ale za wyjątkiem audio i sterowania głosem to resztę rzeczy z wymienionych przez Ciebie w poprzednim poście realizuje magistrala. Z innymi protokołami do KNX nie ma co porównywać bo jak na razie jest tylko RS232, RS 485 i ModBus, ale za to w serwerze niedługo będzie Lua więc integracja po LAN-ie będzie wypasiona


No tak, ale te strategiczne miejsca nie są znane w przypadku niezdecydowanego klienta z niepewnym budżetem. Kluczem są tutaj możliwości rozbudowy czy manewrów. No i ciut większe bezpieczeństwo, bo już zgubiłem rachubę ile razy przewiercili mi gdzieś kabelek montując schody, lustra czy inne kuchnie. Jak koleś poleci po magistrali to taka topologia może nam uratować dupę.
Ampio generalnie jest ok, no ale nie jest to jeszcze system dla hardkorowych gadżeciaży. To też jest istotne - im ktoś bliżej IT tym lepiej więcej kabelków mu nawalić, tylko się bedzie cieszył potem  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja mówię o dołożeniu do tego dwóch skrętek i ew. dodatkowej magistrali (przeznaczonej głównie pod 1-wire). Dzięki tym skrętkom możemy wykorzystać zwykłe włączniki, dowolne czujki analogowe (co2, wilg, voc, luksomierz itp) i zrobić pomiar temperatury przez 1-wire. Dzięki temu punkt pomiaru temp, wilgotności i jakości powietrza zamknie się nam w paru stówkach zamiast w paru tysiącach jeżeli byśmy chcieli robić to po KNX. I możemy zrobić go w dowolnym czasie, gdy klient się zdecyduje i zbierze budżet.


To jest właśnie dymanie klienta g*wnotworami z pseudo optymalizacją.
Ja szanuję swój czas, moich pracowników, pieniądze klienta i nigdy bym sobie nie pozwolił na takie patenciarstwo.




> Szczerze mówiąc byłem święcie przekonany że sobie  jaja robicie z tymi kablami,


Ja oczywiście robiłem sobie jaja.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> To jest właśnie dymanie klienta g*wnotworami z pseudo optymalizacją.
> Ja szanuję swój czas, moich pracowników, pieniądze klienta i nigdy bym sobie nie pozwolił na takie patenciarstwo.


Nie wiem czy takie przepychanie się swoimi racjami ma sens. Każdy ma swój sposób na realizację instalacji zależny od swojego doświadczenia i w przeważającej mierze od systemu na którym pracuje. Homelogic woli kabelkami polecieć do rozdzielni przy okazji zakładając więcej różnego rodzaju czujek, ty dendrytusie wolisz załatwiać to panelami czy modułami w puszkach szanując swój czas. Kto ma rację? Myślę że każdy z Was, a najważniejsze jest żeby znać się na swojej robocie bo wtedy i twój i twój klient będzie zadowolony. A w jaki sposób instalacja będzie zrealizowana to dla klienta ma mniejsze znaczenie, no może poza wygórowaną ceną ale to też zależy od klienta. Ja szczerze mówiąc też wolę załatwić to w puszce ale to ze względu na to że Ampio sprzyja mi w tym sprzętowo i cenowo. Moduł za 170 netto ma 4 wejścia, 4 wyjścia na diody statusu i 1-wire. Jak poproszę producenta to wejścia te mogą być analogowe (kwestia niewmontowania rezystora podciągającego i oprogramowania) więc spokojnie podłączę sobie różne czujniki. Ale ostatnio z czujnikami wilgotności też poleciałem do rozdzielni bo klient w całym domu zażyczył sobie panele sensorowe więc stwierdziłem że zamiast dodatkowych modułów w puszkach wygodniejsza będzie gwiazda. 

Niedawno rozmawiałem z jednym z naszych instalatorów któremu sprzedajemy system, powiedział że pracuje nad czujnikiem uniwersalnym 1-wire - temperatura, ciśnienie, wilgotność i z tego co pamiętam luksomierz. Ponoć ma to już praktycznie gotowe, jest w fazie testów końcowych a przyznam szczerze że niejednokrotnie czegoś takiego szukałem. Nie wiem ile to będzie kosztowało ale myślę że koleś powinien mieć na to zbyt. Inna sprawa że Automatyka Control (Ampio) też czeka na dostawę jakiegoś nowego uniwersalnego czujnika mierzącego prawie wszystkie potrzebne wartości w pomieszczeniu i chce zbudować na tym pokojowy termostat magistralny.

----------


## dendrytus

> Niedawno rozmawiałem z jednym z naszych instalatorów któremu sprzedajemy system, powiedział że pracuje nad czujnikiem uniwersalnym 1-wire - temperatura, ciśnienie, wilgotność i z tego co pamiętam luksomierz. Ponoć ma to już praktycznie gotowe, jest w fazie testów końcowych a* przyznam szczerze że niejednokrotnie czegoś takiego szukałem*.


A ja nigdy nie szukałem czegoś takiego, mimo iż mógłbym mieć bez problemu.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A ja nigdy nie szukałem czegoś takiego, mimo iż mógłbym mieć bez problemu.


Będę wdzięczny za linka. Chodzi mi oczywiście o sam element elektroniczny realizujące te funkcje a nie gotowe urządzenie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Będę wdzięczny za linka. Chodzi mi oczywiście o sam element elektroniczny realizujące te funkcje a nie gotowe urządzenie.


Nie opłaciłeś abonamentu na google?

----------


## homelogic

Znam mniej więcej plany produktowe ampio i wygląda to faktycznie bardzo obiecująco. Pożyjemy - zobaczymy, śledzę rozwój tego systemu z uwagą. Takie uniwersalne pestki podtynkowe w dobrych cenach to bardzo duża zaleta. 

Tyle że u mnie jest tak że mam w ofercie kilkanaście systemów, co najmniej po dwa z każdej półki (proste bezprzewodówki, przewodówki na kieszeń kowalskiego, przewodówki premium) i nie zetknąłem się jeszcze z instalacją przewodową która nie wymagałaby jakiejś integracji jednego z drugim. Nawet KNX robi kompletną kupę jak się go poprosi o jakiekolwiek multimedia i trzeba go podpierać crestronem, lutronem czy rti. U każdego w ofercie występują panele które z radością pójdą po dodatkowych skrętkach, do tego dochodzą tez nadajniki podczerwieni.... Kabelków nigdy za wiele, SZCZEGÓLNIE jak klient sam nie wie czego chce i na razie myśli jaka instalacja zapewni mu największy wybór i możliwości rozbudowy w przyszłości. Do tego mam też osobistą i chorobliwą awersję do zwrotu "nie da się"  :wink: . 

Dendrytus oczywiście chodzi w swoich butach trolla bo zatrzymał się mentalnie w latach 90 poprzedniego wieku, gdzie rolety powiązane z klimatyzatorem były szczytem science fiction a klienci płacili za system kością słoniową, złotem i nowymi bentleyami. Podobnie jest z samym protokołem KNX który w kuluarach bywa złośliwie nazywany "systemem jednego telegramu" - duże systemy czy przesył większej ilości danych kompletnie rozkłada go na łopatki. My np. kabel KNX rzucamy tylko i wyłącznie ze względu na szeroki dostęp fajnych produktów użytkowych, typu fikuśne włączniki czy jakieś zintegrowane zespoły czujników, ew. agd i alarmy. Integrujemy elementy korzystając z KNX, ale logika, wizualizacja czy aktory zazwyczaj chodzą na czymś innym, szczególnie ze względu na cenę. Szanując portfel klienta staramy się też dobierać czujniki analogowe z szerokiej oferty przemysłowej, a nie zamykać się na to co pobłogosławiła jedna organizacja kasując za to jak za zboże. Robienie instalacji standardowej wzbogaconej tylko i wyłącznie o kabelek KNX jest dobre dla niemieckiego dewelopera, ale niekoniecznie dla polskiego gadżeciaża który sam sobie remontuje czy buduje dom.

----------


## dendrytus

> Podobnie jest z samym protokołem KNX który w kuluarach bywa złośliwie nazywany "systemem jednego telegramu" - duże systemy czy przesył większej ilości danych kompletnie rozkłada go na łopatki.


AUAHAHHAH.
 No cóż, żeby znać rozwiązanie tego banalnego problemu, przynajmniej na dla mnie trolla z lat 90, nie wystarczy ukończyć kurs podstawowy. 
Na zaawansowanym poznasz jak jest to rozwiązane, a wtedy zrozumiesz jakim cudem największe budynki na świecie nie mają problemu z KNX-em.



> *Szanując portfel klienta* staramy się też dobierać czujniki analogowe z szerokiej oferty przemysłowej, a nie zamykać się na to co pobłogosławiła jedna organizacja kasując za to jak za zboże. Robienie instalacji standardowej wzbogaconej tylko i wyłącznie o kabelek KNX jest dobre dla niemieckiego dewelopera, ale niekoniecznie dla polskiego gadżeciaża który sam sobie remontuje czy buduje dom.


Nie szanujesz portfela klienta, bo skazujesz go tylko na swoją firmę i jej autorskie rozwiązania.
Ty spokojnie możesz przejąć moje instalacje, a je twoich palcem nie ruszę , bo każdy z takich patenciarzy ma własne teorie. Pominę brak dokumentacji, ale w Polsce to norma.

PS.
I te czujniki przemysłowe po integracji przez jakąś bramkę mają większe możliwości niż czujnik KNX.
UAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.
Dobre.

To twoi klienci, twoje małpy, twój cyrk.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Znam mniej więcej plany produktowe ampio i wygląda to faktycznie bardzo obiecująco. Pożyjemy - zobaczymy, śledzę rozwój tego systemu z uwagą. Takie uniwersalne pestki podtynkowe w dobrych cenach to bardzo duża zaleta. 
> 
> Tyle że u mnie jest tak że mam w ofercie kilkanaście systemów, co najmniej po dwa z każdej półki (proste bezprzewodówki, przewodówki na kieszeń kowalskiego, przewodówki premium) i nie zetknąłem się jeszcze z instalacją przewodową która nie wymagałaby jakiejś integracji jednego z drugim.


I myślę że to akurat jest największą siłą jeśli chodzi o uniwersalność Twoich instalacji. Ja w rozmowie z klientem najpierw przedstawiam mu propozycje funkcjonalnych i komfortowych rozwiązań biorąc pod uwagę technologię której używam, a po specjalnych zachciankach klienta zastanawiam się dopiero nad ewentualnymi dodatkowymi rozwiązaniami. Chociaż nie do końca się z tobą zgadzam z tą integracją. Może każdy z nas pisze o instalacjach o innym stopniu zaawansowania, ale nam zwykle udaje się to zamknąć w jednym systemie. Piszę oczywiście o samym sercu systemu bo wiadomo że zawsze używa się dodatkowych elementów zewnętrznych. 




> Do tego mam też osobistą i chorobliwą awersję do zwrotu "nie da się" . .


A ja z kolei mam  awersję do zwrotu "ten system ma nieograniczone możliwości" ale wiem że i Ty, jak i każdy inny doświadczony instalator do tego typu tekstów się nie ucieka  :smile: 




> AUAHAHHAH. 
> Nie szanujesz portfela klienta, bo skazujesz go tylko na swoją firmę i jej autorskie rozwiązania.


Może się mylę, ale wydaje mi się że homelogic rzadko lub nawet wcale nie korzysta z autorskich, nikomu nieznanych rozwiązań. 




> Dendrytus oczywiście chodzi w swoich butach trolla bo zatrzymał się mentalnie w latach 90 poprzedniego wieku, gdzie rolety powiązane z klimatyzatorem były szczytem science fiction a klienci płacili za system kością słoniową, złotem i nowymi bentleyami.





> Ty spokojnie możesz przejąć moje instalacje, a je twoich palcem nie ruszę


Uważam że co niektórzy na tym forum dla ostudzenia emocji powinni ze sobą od czasu do czasu zasiąść przy butelce czystej, cudownie zmrożonej substancji bo odnoszę czasem wrażenie że nie o sam system tu chodzi a o ambicjonalne przeciąganie liny. Osobiście tego nie rozumiem bo nie po to tu jesteśmy żeby sobie skakać do gardła, tylko żeby wymieniać się doświadczeniami. A skoro ktoś uważa że zna się na fachu na tyle dobrze że nie musi korzystać z porad innych, a także nie jest skory do sprzedawania za free swojej cennej wiedzy to po co marnować czas na forum?

Także trochę luzu panowie  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Może się mylę, ale wydaje mi się że homelogic rzadko lub nawet wcale nie korzysta z autorskich, nikomu nieznanych rozwiązań.


Wszystko co robi homelogic to autorskie systemy i jak się okazuje potrafi również zrobić z KNX autorski system.
Jak podłączysz czujnik zmierzchy F&F do KNX, to jest to już autorski system bo nikt tak nie robi, poza domorosłymi konstruktorami. Jeden montuje F&F drugi sam sobie sklecił czujnik na płytce uruchomieni owej. 
Nikt tak nie robi bo to zastosowanie nie KNX zmierzchowi do KNX jest po prostu g*wno warto. ale z pewnością inwestor trochę na tym zaoszczędzi.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Wszystko co robi homelogic to autorskie systemy i jak się okazuje potrafi również zrobić z KNX autorski system.
> Jak podłączysz czujnik zmierzchy F&F do KNX, to jest to już autorski system bo nikt tak nie robi, poza domorosłymi konstruktorami. Jeden montuje F&F drugi sam sobie sklecił czujnik na płytce uruchomieni owej. 
> Nikt tak nie robi bo to zastosowanie nie KNX zmierzchowi do KNX jest po prostu g*wno warto. ale z pewnością inwestor trochę na tym zaoszczędzi.


 :Confused:  Jestem zdumiony tym co czytam. Czyli jednak trzeba wcisnąć klientowi zmierzchówkę KNX żeby instalacja była wartościowa? Idąc za ciosem w domu muszą wisieć same wyłączniki i panele KNX. Podłączenie zwykłego wyłącznika Legrand automatycznie czyni system autorskim co znacznie obniża wartość mieszkania. Boje się że niedługo dowiem się tutaj o kablach elektrycznych KNX, jedynych zresztą słusznych.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jestem zdumiony tym co czytam.


Chyba swoją niewiedzą




> Czyli jednak trzeba wcisnąć klientowi zmierzchówkę KNX żeby instalacja była wartościowa?


Może najpierw poczytaj czym różnie się od zmierzchówki F&F i co można zrobić zmierzchówką KNX.
Chociaż chętnie się dowiem jak przeprogramować zdalnie zmierzchówkę F&F




> Idąc za ciosem w domu muszą wisieć same wyłączniki i panele KNX.


Za ciosem, tak ale nie za logiką.




> Podłączenie zwykłego wyłącznika Legrand automatycznie czyni system autorskim co znacznie obniża wartość mieszkania.


A jak chcesz podłączyć Legranda do KNX-a?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Wiem jak wygląda i jak działa zmierzchówka F&F, ale ostatnie zdanie które napisałeś świadczy o tym że nie tylko o zmierzchówkę F&F ci chodzi, ale o każdą inną która nie jest KNX-em. Jeśli więc podłączysz zmierzchówkę o wyjściu analogowym do modułu z wejściem analogowym wtedy też wedle twojej teorii to już będzie autorski system o g*wnianej wartości. Działać będzie tak samo jak czujnik zmierzchowy w panelu KNX bo będzie informował magistralę o poziome oświetlenia a nie tylko o zmianie zewnętrznie nastawionego progu. Włącznik Legranda podłączysz jak każdy inny włącznik. Legrand został podany przeze mnie tylko dla przykładu. Niech to jest Ospel, Berker czy Kontakt-Simon jeśli ma to ułatwić zrozumienie tego co chciałem napisać.

----------


## dendrytus

> Jeśli więc podłączysz zmierzchówkę o wyjściu analogowym do modułu z wejściem analogowym wtedy też wedle twojej teorii to już będzie autorski system o g*wnianej wartości.


Oczywiście. Bo gdzie tu widzisz jakikolwiek sens?
Może podasz przykład modułu KNX z wejściem analogowym oraz zmierzchwówkę F&F o wyjściu analogowym?




> Włącznik Legranda podłączysz jak każdy inny włącznik. Legrand został podany przeze mnie tylko dla przykładu. Niech to jest Ospel, Berker czy Kontakt-Simon jeśli ma to ułatwić zrozumienie tego co chciałem napisać.


Naprawdę a w jaki sposób?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Oczywiście. Bo gdzie tu widzisz jakikolwiek sens?
> Może podasz przykład modułu KNX z wejściem analogowym oraz zmierzchwówkę F&F o wyjściu analogowym?


OK leżę. Nie wiedziałem że KNX nie ma modułu z analogowym wejściem. O F&Fie nie mówię, nie widziałem takiej zmierzchówki. Natomiast jest trochę modułów na rynku z wyjściem analogowym jak wiesz, i nie są to moduły KNX. 




> Naprawdę a w jaki sposób?


Ciężko czasem wyczuć kiedy piszesz poważnie, a kiedy sobie jaj robisz. Naprawdę pytasz w jaki sposób podłączyć do KNX zwykły klasyczny włącznik klawiszowy?

----------


## dendrytus

> OK leżę. Nie wiedziałem że KNX nie ma modułu z analogowym wejściem. O F&Fie nie mówię, nie widziałem takiej zmierzchówki. Natomiast jest trochę modułów na rynku z wyjściem analogowym jak wiesz, i nie są to moduły KNX.


Taki problem było wrzucić link, najlepiej z ceną?




> Ciężko czasem wyczuć kiedy piszesz poważnie, a kiedy sobie jaj robisz.


To akurat jest bez znaczenia.




> Naprawdę pytasz w jaki sposób podłączyć do KNX zwykły klasyczny włącznik klawiszowy?


Tak.
Jakbyś podał link, byłoby miło.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Taki problem było wrzucić link, najlepiej z ceną?


Link do czujnika światła?  Np Serwodan  Takie coś jak moduły wejść 0-10 w KNX chyba istnieją? Nie muszę więc szukać linka bo pewnie znasz je doskonale.




> Tak.
> Jakbyś podał link, byłoby miło.


Nie jestem szpecem od KNX ale wydaje mi się że taka Gira chyba powinna załatwić sprawę z wyłącznikiem. Naprawdę nie rozumiem po co ten cały cyrk. Ja ci mam udowadniać jak się podłącza zwykły włącznik do instalacji KNX? Rozumiem że chcesz mi udowodnić że stosowanie zwykłych wyłączników w KNX nie ma sensu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Link do czujnika światła?  Np Serwodan  Takie coś jak moduły wejść 0-10 w KNX chyba istnieją? Nie muszę więc szukać linka bo pewnie znasz je doskonale.


Skoro zasugerowałeś takie rozwiązanie i twierdzisz, że ma ono sens, to miło by było udowodnić, że to prawda.
Ja na znalezienie zmierzchówki KNX wraz z ceną potrzebowałem 2 min. Tyle samo zajmie znalezienie zmierzchówki KNX za 10, 15 czy 20 lat.
Po zdiagnozowaniu usterki zmierzchówki, jej wymiana i zaprogramowanie to 30-40min.
Pomijam czas dojazdów, czas dostarczenie z magazyny (na ogół 2 dni robocze) i diagnostyki, która w przypadku stosowania modułów KNX, a nie autorskich rozwiązań, jest po prostu szybszy i nie wymaga żadnej cudownej wiedzy, no może poza certyfikatem "podstawowym" KNX, więc każdy może ją  wykonać. Jak nie ja, to jakiś znajomy z zaprzyjaźnionej firmy od KNX lub kompletnie ktoś inny.
Poza tym integratorowi/instalatorowi łatwiej jest znaleźć czas 1-2h na taką naprawę, niż kilka godzin na naprawę jakiegoś patentu po kimś.
Przy wymianie takiego moduły nie zarobię jak przy rozgryzaniu jakiegoś patent, ale niech będzie moja starta.




> Ja ci mam udowadniać jak się podłącza zwykły włącznik do instalacji KNX? Rozumiem że chcesz mi udowodnić że stosowanie zwykłych wyłączników w KNX nie ma sensu.


Najpierw powinieneś udowodnić że ma to sens, a później ja mogę wykazać, że się mylisz.
Ale tak jak wspomniałem wcześniej, podaj jak mam to zrobić i ile to kosztuje.
Podłączenie i znalezienie włącznika KNX nie stanowi żadnego problemu.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Najpierw powinieneś udowodnić że ma to sens, a później ja mogę wykazać, że się mylisz.
> Ale tak jak wspomniałem wcześniej, podaj jak mam to zrobić i ile to kosztuje.
> Podłączenie i znalezienie włącznika KNX nie stanowi żadnego problemu.


Przecież wrzuciłem ci linka do modułu wejść KNX powyżej. Co mam jeszcze, podać linka do zwykłego wyłącznika? 

Reasumując. Jak czytam na forum takie przepychanie się swoimi racjami instalatorów to się denerwuję że ktoś je zaśmieca. Wolałbym zaoszczędzić tego innym użytkownikom tego forum. Po to między innymi podniosłem ten temat ponieważ podważasz sens integracji zewnętrznych elementów z urządzeniami automatyki. Być może masz rację, ale ja tak nie uważam. Chyba też po to są moduły różnego rodzaju wejść żeby instalator mógł sobie podłączyć niezależne urządzenia. Skoro firmy produkujące urządzenia KNX produkują takie moduły to znaczy że jest to całkowicie poprawne i nie czyni to systemu g*wno wartego. Jeśli integrujesz Integrę z KNX i podłączasz kontaktron za 7 zł do integry zamiast za 70 zł do KNX to chyba też nie czyni to instalacji g*wno wartej? A zdaje mi się że chyba do takich rozwiązań się*uciekasz z tego co zdążyłem się rozeznać.

----------


## dendrytus

> Przecież wrzuciłem ci linka do modułu wejść KNX powyżej.


I co mam z nim zrobić?




> Co mam jeszcze, podać linka do zwykłego wyłącznika?


Może pod co te włączniki mam podłączyć?





> Po to między innymi podniosłem ten temat ponieważ podważasz sens integracji zewnętrznych elementów z urządzeniami automatyki.


Nigdy nie podważałem sensu integracji różnych systemów, podważałem jedynie sens stosowania psudo tanich zamienników istniejących modułów KNX.




> Chyba też po to są moduły różnego rodzaju wejść żeby instalator mógł sobie podłączyć niezależne urządzenia. Skoro firmy produkujące urządzenia KNX produkują takie moduły to znaczy że jest to całkowicie poprawne i nie czyni to systemu g*wno wartego.


Jest g*wnowarte, skoro zamiast skorzystać z gotowego termostatu, tworzysz jakieś nie wiadomo co w oparciu o np. one wire, bo jest tanio.
Moduły te przydają się do nietypowych rozwiązań i są w zasadzie pozostałością po czasach, gdy trzeba było właśnie cudować.




> Jeśli integrujesz Integrę z KNX i podłączasz kontaktron za 7 zł do integry zamiast za 70 zł do KNX to chyba też nie czyni to instalacji g*wno wartej? A zdaje mi się że chyba do takich rozwiązań się*uciekasz z tego co zdążyłem się rozeznać.


Integracja KNX z z systemem alarmowym to jedno, a integracja KNX z np. kontaktronami na one wire to drugie. Zresztą w przypadku kaloryferów i KNX kontaktron też kosztuje 7 zł.

----------


## Sztywniak

a zaczęło się od niczym niepotwierdzonego stwierdzenia dendrytusa o tym, że jak robisz instalację na KNX i zastosujesz czujnik zmierzchowy np : F&F  to Twój dom traci na wartości. Czy mogę prosić o jakieś uzasadnienie z wiarygodnymi źródłami, bo to mi wygląda na jakąś kompletnie fanatyczną bzdurę.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> I co mam z nim zrobić?
> Jest g*wnowarte, skoro zamiast skorzystać z gotowego termostatu, tworzysz jakieś nie wiadomo co w oparciu o np. one wire, bo jest tanio.


A ty myślisz że w twoim termostacie KNX jaki jest czujnik temperatury? Oczywiście nie mam stuprocentowej pewności bo nie bawiłem się twoim termostatem, ale jeśli chodzi o odczyt temperatury połowa przemysłu jest oparte o czujniki 1-wire. Generalnie nie muszę tego robić ponieważ panele sensorowe które stosuję mają odczyty temperatury w sobie, ale oczywiście również oparte o  DS18B20 na 1-wire. Nie rozumiem co miałoby być złego w tym żeby wyciągnąć ten czujnik i przełożyć go w bardziej odpowiednie miejsce niż np. róg pokoju gdzie jest panel sensorowy. Takie gadanie dla samego gadania żeby tylko było po mojemu.




> Nigdy nie podważałem sensu integracji różnych systemów, podważałem jedynie sens stosowania psudo tanich zamienników istniejących modułów KNX.


Wmawianie na siłę że jedynym słusznym systemem jest KNX jest zwyczajną ignorancją. Mam kumpla który jest szefem jednej z największych firm zajmujących się automatyką budynkową na Śląsku, istnieją od lat 90-tych i nie bawią się w domy prywatne a budynki przemysłowe, publiczne. Pracują na znacznie mniej popularnym w Polsce systemie Delta Controls. Zapytałem go również o system KNX na który licencję zresztą posiada. Odparł że musiałby być nienormalny żeby stosować KNX bo zawaliłby połowę przetargów, a w niczym nie jest on lepszy. Nie wiem czy ma rację czy nie, ważne że jemu ten system odpowiada, nie generuje mu awarii i zapewnia mu wszystkie opcje których potrzebuje. Ja dobrze się czuję w Ampio, jak dla mnie jest to najbardziej optymalny system dostępny na rynku ponieważ jest niedrogi, ma wystarczająco mocno rozbudowaną logikę i co najważniejsze jest bezawaryjny. Długo zresztą analizowałem różne opcje zanim się zdecydowałem i skupiłem na nim. I nawet mi do głowy nie przychodzi żeby próbować Cię na niego namówić. Pracujesz na KNX, jest Ci z tym dobrze, masz rynek na którym są pieniądze chyba największe w tym kraju, i nie widzę powodu żebyś miał coś zmieniać. Po prostu wyluzuj z tym trollowaniem wszystkich innych rozwiązań za wyjątkiem uwielbianego przez Ciebie systemu.

----------


## dendrytus

> A ty myślisz że w twoim termostacie KNX jaki jest  czujnik temperatury? Oczywiście nie mam stuprocentowej pewności bo nie  bawiłem się twoim termostatem,


A jakie ma niby znaczenie co jest w środku?




> ale jeśli chodzi o odczyt temperatury  połowa przemysłu jest oparte o czujniki 1-wire.


W USA biją murzynów, a W Londynie WSZYSTKIE samochody jeżdżą po lewej stronie.
W ilu procentach w automatyce przemysłowej wykorzystuje się sterowniki LED RGB?




> Zapytałem go również o system KNX na który licencję zresztą posiada. Odparł że musiałby być nienormalny żeby stosować KNX bo zawaliłby połowę przetargów,


Od kiedy to urzędnicy robiący przetargi w Polsce posiadają jakiekolwiek kwalifikacje i wiedzę, poza obsługą KALKULATORA?
Gratuluje też wyboru urzędników na autorytety techniczno-moralne.
Dziwne, że prywatni inwestorzy wybierają częściej KNX, bo nie stać ich na oszczędzanie.

Delta control ma  mniej dystrybutorów iż jest producentów KNX-a
I na drugi raz porównaj ceny katalogowe Delta Controls i KNX, przynajmniej poznasz wiarygodność swojego kolegi "eksperta".
Poza tym jak już coś piszesz o Delta Control i przetargach, to może ustal ile przetargów w Polsce wygrała Delta Control.

Swoją droga to fajnie jest poznać opinię kierowcy 40 tonowego Tira na tema Porsche Panamera.




> a w niczym nie jest on lepszy.


I pewnie dlatego jest on normą światowa i produkuje go już 400 firm.




> Po prostu wyluzuj z tym trollowaniem wszystkich innych rozwiązań za wyjątkiem uwielbianego przez Ciebie systemu.


Może po prostu staram się uzmysłowić inwestorom, że system wybiera się na 10,15 czy 20 lat.
A czy ampio jest bezawaryjne, to pogadamy za 10 czy 15 lat.

No i czemu nie wrzuciłeś modułów do zwykłych włączników i zmierzchówki?

PS.
Jak ci się skończą klocki hamulcowe w samochodzie, to wymieniasz na:
a) oryginalne
b) zamiennik renomowanej firmy
c) tani chiński zamiennik o jakości oryginału, jak twierdzi sprzedawca z allegro
d) przerobione z FSO Polonez, bo to dobra polska PRL-owska myśl techniczna
e) przerobione z TIR-a, bo 100% tirów takich używa.

PS2
Zapomniałem przytrollować.
Więc na dobry początek dla wszystkich tych, którzy wierzą w fachowość, rzetelność moralność polskich urzędników i polityków







> a zaczęło się od niczym niepotwierdzonego  stwierdzenia dendrytusa o tym, że jak robisz instalację na KNX i  zastosujesz czujnik zmierzchowy np : F&F  to Twój dom traci na  wartości. Czy mogę prosić o jakieś uzasadnienie z wiarygodnymi źródłami,  bo to mi wygląda na jakąś kompletnie fanatyczną bzdurę.


Masz rację. Po założenie do nowego mercedesa kół od poloneza nie straci on na wartości.

Oczywiści nie widzę problemu, abyś przyłączył się do prostego zadania:
Jak podłączyć zmierzchówkę F&F do KNX z podaniem oczywiście kosztów.

Chociaż może nie powinienem cię odrywać od twojego projektu detekcji obecności na podstawie położenia smartfonu i tandetnych czujniczków przyklejanych w różnych częściach domu.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> A jakie ma niby znaczenie co jest w środku?


Przecież to ty nie wiedzieć na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz że czujniki na 1-wire to tanie zamienniki. Chciałem cię tylko uświadomić że prawdopodobnie masz je również w swoich termostatach




> W ilu procentach w automatyce przemysłowej wykorzystuje się sterowniki LED RGB?


To nie ma nic wspólnego z tematem




> A czy ampio jest bezawaryjne, to pogadamy za 10 czy 15 lat.


Nie trzeba. Firma Automatyka Control (producent systemu Ampio) zajmuje się tworzeniem i produkcją elektroniki od roku 96-tego. Co prawda oficjalnie od początku produkuje proste systemy alarmowe głównie samochodowe na których zresztą przez kupę lat robili niezłą kasę, natomiast robią masę projektów na zlecenie, głównie przemysłowych. Ostatnio np. wyposażyli parę zachodniopomorskich fabryk w bezprzewodowy monitoring pracy wszystkich maszyn, nawet siejących zakłócenia spawarek. Jest to więc jedna z najdłużej istniejących firm produkujących systemy inteligentnej automatyki w tym kraju, ich zaplecze personalne to nie dwoje studentów, więc dając 5 lat gwarancji na swoje urządzenia wierzę że wiedzą co robią. 




> No i czemu nie wrzuciłeś modułów do zwykłych włączników i zmierzchówki?


Jak nie widzisz moich linków to czas żeby zmienić przeglądarkę albo zresetować system w komputerze. Nie wklejam całych linków bo to zaśmieca forum, używam krótkich anchorów. Jak jeszcze nie wiesz o czym piszę to mała podpowiedź. Kliknij w słowo Serwodan oraz Gira w pierwszym moim poście na tej stronie.

----------


## dendrytus

> Przecież to ty nie wiedzieć na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz że czujniki na 1-wire to tanie zamienniki. Chciałem cię tylko uświadomić że prawdopodobnie masz je również w swoich termostatach


Czyli mam 1-wire w termostatach KNX? Bardzo ciekawe.




> Kliknij w słowo Serwodan oraz Gira w pierwszym moim poście na tej stronie.


I co mam sobie zrobić z tym ściemniacze? Bo przecież nie podłączę go do linkowanej Giry.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Czyli mam 1-wire w termostatach KNX? Bardzo ciekawe.


Jakiś argument dlaczego nie? Mam nadzieję że pytanie czy wiesz co to jest 1-wire i w jakich celach zostało stworzone byłoby dla kogoś z twoim doświadczeniem pytaniem retorycznym. Nie używa się tego protokołu do komunikacji pomiędzy urządzeniami automatyki tylko do prostych odczytów. A dlaczego komunikacja cyfrowa 1-wire a nie analogowa? Dla nie wiedzących odpowiadam że po to żeby producent urządzenia w którym wykorzystany jest czujnik np. termostatu nie musiał bawić się w kalibrację bo to za niego zrobiła firma produkująca czujnik i wypuściła informację w postaci cyfrowej np. 1-wire. To że mamy możliwość wypuszczenie tego czujnika na odległość (do 30m) to taki bonus od Dallasa. Tak jak wcześniej napisałem używa tego połowa przemysłu jak nie większość więc nie rozumiem dlaczego czujnik ten nie miałby się znajdować chociażby w termostacie KNX. Chociaż myśląc twoim tokiem rozumowania jestem w stanie sobie to jakoś wytłumaczyć. KNX jest czym lepszym, czym ponad wszystko. Nie może mieć zwykłego 1-wire który mają wszyscy i działa doskonale bo wtedy byłoby to g*wno warte, a to z kolei obniżyło by wartość mieszkania w którym zostało zainstalowane  :big lol:  KNX musi mieć coś lepszego. Najlepiej analog PT-100 który musi być skalibrowany w fabryce przez człowieka któremu zajmie to godzinę bo z czegoś przecież musi się brać wysoka cena tych termostatów. Z całym szacunkiem oczywiście do PT-100. 15 lat temu pracowałem w laboratorium elektroniki w firmie produkującej piece i tworzyliśmy sterowniki oparte o ten właśnie czujnik. Ale to było 15 lat temu. 




> I co mam sobie zrobić z tym ściemniacze? Bo przecież nie podłączę go do linkowanej Giry.


Twoi klienci wszystkie obwody w domu mają ściemniające? A tyle razy była mowa na tym forum żeby nie naciągać klientów  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Jakiś argument dlaczego nie?...................... Ale to było 15 lat temu.


Bla, bal bla, nie wiem co bierzesz, ale ogranicz to do połowy. 
Trzeba być niespełna rozumu, aby wkładać 1-wire czy dallasa do jakiegokolwiek czujnika KNX.




> Twoi klienci wszystkie obwody w domu mają ściemniające? A tyle razy była mowa na tym forum żeby nie naciągać klientów


Powinno być:




> I co mam sobie zrobić z tą zmierzchówką.? Bo przecież nie podłączę go do linkowanej Giry.


Ps.
Akurat ściemniacz podłączę bez problemu pod tę girę.
A tu możliwości tego modułu http://www.gira.com/data2/11183290.pdf
Zastosowanie ściemniaczy powoduje np. to, że normalne żarówki i halogeny działają kilkakrotnie dłużej.
A tak przy okazji co odkrywczego jest w podłączaniu zwykłych włączników legranda, ospela czy giry po przez moduł dopuszkowy KNX, który nie służy do niczego innego tylko do tego?
Co takiego odkrywczego jest w podłączaniu zwykłych włączników poprzez moduł dopuszkowy KNX, skoro rozwiązanie jest znane od 25 lat i jest w zasadzie podstawą KNX, a 25 lat temu było podstawą EiB?

----------


## Sztywniak

> Masz rację. Po założenie do nowego mercedesa kół od poloneza nie straci on na wartości.


Analogie do samochodów używasz jak Ci brakuje merytoryki




> Oczywiści nie widzę problemu, abyś przyłączył się do prostego zadania:
> Jak podłączyć zmierzchówkę F&F do KNX z podaniem oczywiście kosztów.


robi się grząsko to zmiana tematu ? a tak w ogóle, to po co, skoro są lepsze i gotowe rozwiązania dedykowane ?
Mnie w tej dyskusji nie podoba się tylko to, że padają niczym nie potwierdzone argumenty i sprowadzanie rozmówcy na swój teren, by zrobić z Niego idiotę.




> Chociaż może nie powinienem cię odrywać od twojego projektu detekcji obecności na podstawie położenia smartfonu i tandetnych czujniczków przyklejanych w różnych częściach domu.


nie wiem skąd ta Twoja awersja do nowoczesnych technologii. Jest wiele zadań które wykonują bardzo dobrze.
Chciałbym też zwrócić grzecznie uwagę że ja nie piszę o Twoich technologiach per "podstarzałe" tylko nazywam je KNX. Moich czujników nie widziałeś, więc niesłusznie nazywasz je tandetnymi, a opierają się na technologii Bluetooth 4.0 LE.
Pracowałem nad lokalizacją opartą o smartfon i wiele osób na świecie w tej chwili z niej korzysta i nadal ją rozwija. Pracuje też nad innymi metodami lokalizacji np po smartwatchu i pewnie będę próbował jeszcze wielu innych nowych technologii, by sprawdzić czy przydadzą się w moim domu.
Bardzo szanuję to co udało się osiągnąć organizacji KNX oraz Twoją wiedzę ale proszę nie naśmiewaj się z rzeczy których nie rozumiesz.

----------


## homelogic

Dendrytus nawet na swoim terenie ma grząsko - sam nie ma zielonego pojęcia co za algorytmy siedzą w rzeczach które sprzedaje, a dopóki ktoś mądrzejszy nie poda mu gotowego klocka to nie wie o co chodzi. Tak jak napisałem, KNX jest przestarzałym protokołem z XX wieku. Sama idea używania grup adresowych do tworzenia logiki scen jak również obchodzenia problemów przestarzałej technologii budzi mój głęboki niesmak. Wystarczy odpalić ETSa zeby wiedzieć o czym piszę. Zmiana czujnika zmierzchowego w godzinę? Tylko pod warunkiem że będzie to robić integrator który zakładał KNXa, bo żaden inny system nie wiąze klienta mocniej z integratorem - konfiguracja jest przechowywana w ETS, a dodatkowo można zahasłować samą magistralę. 

Jedyne prawdziwe zdanie było o systemach autorskich - KNX to jednak norma. No ale to się liczy w przypadku przetargów albo inwestycji gdzie szarpią o przedmiary.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Bla, bal bla, nie wiem co bierzesz, ale ogranicz to do połowy. 
> Trzeba być niespełna rozumu, aby wkładać 1-wire czy dallasa do jakiegokolwiek czujnika KNX.


Ciężko prowadzić merytoryczną rozmowę z kimś kto zamiast rzeczowych argumentów ucieka się do używek  :smile:   Tak przy okazji, 1-wire to magistrala, Dallas to firma która ją stworzyła. Nie może być to czy to. Swoją drogą firma ta ma już milion lat i zapewne stworzyła nie jeden element który siedzi w niejednym urządzeniu KNX. No, chyba że części do KNX produkuje jedyny słuszny i profesjonalny KNX  :smile:  OK, nie doczekam się już argumentu dlaczego DS18S20 jest zbyt słabym termometrem żeby go wsadzić w termostat KNX więc już nie będę o niego prosił. 




> Zastosowanie ściemniaczy powoduje np. to, że normalne żarówki i halogeny działają kilkakrotnie dłużej.


Wiem o tym doskonale, tyle że coraz rzadziej stosuje się wolframowe źródła światła w nowoczesnych mieszkaniach a dla LEDy nie ma to żadnego znaczenia. Jedynie takie że mało żarówek ledowych 230V i świetlówek daje się ściemniać ale o tym Ci chyba mówić nie muszę.  




> A tak przy okazji co odkrywczego jest w podłączaniu zwykłych włączników legranda, ospela czy giry po przez moduł dopuszkowy KNX, który nie służy do niczego innego tylko do tego?
> Co takiego odkrywczego jest w podłączaniu zwykłych włączników poprzez moduł dopuszkowy KNX, skoro rozwiązanie jest znane od 25 lat i jest w zasadzie podstawą KNX, a 25 lat temu było podstawą EiB?


Widać nie pamiętasz już od czego się ten temat zaczął. Chciałem tylko wiedzieć czy podłączenie zwykłego wyłącznika do twojego KNX będzie z niego czyniło autorski g*wno warty system. To ty się rozpisałeś i zacząłeś zadawać nic nie wnoszące pytania po co, w jaki sposób, przez jakie moduły itp. 

OK, dzięki za rozmowę. Z rana zmykam do stolicy więc żegnam.

----------


## dendrytus

> Dendrytus nawet na swoim terenie ma grząsko -  sam nie ma zielonego pojęcia co za algorytmy siedzą w rzeczach które  sprzedaje, a dopóki ktoś mądrzejszy nie poda mu gotowego klocka to nie  wie o co chodzi.


Ty również nie masz BLADEGO pojęcia jakie algorytmy siedzą w urządzeniach których używasz.
Mnie interesuje co mogę sobie ustawić i co mi te ustawienia dają. Interesuj mnie też czego muszę unikać.

A tak przy okazji, to za mądrzejszego od siebie uważasz Konserwatora  Powierzchni Płaskich, bo umie obsłużyć samojezdną maszynę sprzątającą? A  czy mechanik wymieniając ci oponę też jest mądrzejszy, bo umie zrobić  coś czego ty nie potrafisz? Moje gratulacje.
Dla mnie są to ludzie, którzy mają jakąś specjalizację i dlatego znają  się na pewnych rzeczach lepiej ode mnie. W przeciwieństwie do ciebie, w moim przypadku nie  oznacza, że są mądrzejsi.




> Tak jak napisałem, KNX jest przestarzałym protokołem z XX wieku.


I co z tego skoro oferuje bardzo duże możliwości i jest niezawodny.
Protokół TCP/IP jest jeszcze starszy i jakoś nie przeszkadza to w używaniu go w 20 megapixelowych kamerach.
Nie przeszkadza też, aby TCP/IP umożliwiał nam oglądanie filmów czy wymianę poglądów na forum muratora.
TCP/IP powstał na początku lat 70 XX wieku, a to oznacza że ma już 45 lat i jest o 20 lat starszy od KNX.
Żeby było zabawniej to prehistoryczny TCP/IP leży u podstaw konkurencyjnego dla KNX-a, a zarazem młodszego systemu BACnet.




> Sama idea używania grup adresowych do tworzenia logiki scen jak  również obchodzenia problemów przestarzałej technologii budzi mój  głęboki niesmak.


A mój niesmak budzi sprzęgło i manualna skrzynia biegów.




> Wystarczy odpalić ETSa zeby wiedzieć o czym piszę.


Odpalam ETS-a bardzo często i KOMPLETNIE nie wiem o co chodzi. Może przestań używać ETS2 i zakup ETS4 lub ETS5.
Skoro KNX jest przestarzały, to dlaczego nie dasz sobie z nim spokoju, tak jak zrobiłeś to z z-wave i fibaro? 




> Zmiana czujnika zmierzchowego w godzinę? Tylko pod warunkiem że będzie to robić integrator który zakładał KNXa,


Dlaczego? Sytuacja opisywała instalację wykonana przeze mnie lub  któregoś z normalnych integratorów. W tym przypadku zarówna pan Henio z  pirackim ETS-em jak i ty spokojnie dacie radę.
Oczywiście jak trafię na instalację pana Henia lub twoją, to polegnę, a w zasadzie nawet nie podejdę do tematu. 
Dlaczego?
Bo jedno z pierwszych pytań skierowanych do klienta z nie moim systemem  jest : Czy ma dokumentację i ustawienia ETS-a na płycie CD lub pendrive i  czy ewentualnie może ją załatwić. Bo tak się jakoś składa, że WSZYSCY  znani mi instalatorzy/integratorzy KNX zostawiają klientom dokumentację w  formie drukowanej i elektronicznej, która ZAWSZE zawiera dane z ETS-a. 
Ale pewnie ty nie zostawiasz, bo nie daj boże klient mógłby znaleźć  kogoś mądrzejszego i bardziej kompetentnego od ciebie, i nie daj boże  przejechałby się po tym twojej instalacji i twoich patentach.
Zresztą nie za bardzo wiem jak w ETS-ie umieścić zmierzchówkę F&F czy czujnik 1-wire.




> bo żaden inny system nie wiąze klienta mocniej z integratorem - konfiguracja jest przechowywana w ETS,


I pewnie z tego też powodu zacząłeś instalować patenty w KNX-ie i różne  autorskie systemy, które jeszcze bardziej wiążą klienta z instalatorem, a  do których jeszcze trudniej znaleźć instalatora .
Konfiguracja jest przechowywana w ETS i na płycie CD, pendrive czy  karcie SD u klienta. Tak przynajmniej powinno się to robić od 25 lat. I  ja tak robię. 
W moim przypadku klient otrzymuje zarówno dokumentację papierową jak i nośnik dopiero po wpłynięciu  wszystkich pieniędzy. Nigdy też nie robiłem problemów z wykonaniem  kopii, gdy inwestor zgubił lub dokumentacja uległa zniszczeniu.




> a dodatkowo można zahasłować samą magistralę.


OK. To za hasłuj wejście binarne Giry, http://forum.muratordom.pl/redirecto...71%26it%3D7486. Chętnie się dowiem jak to zrobić.




> Jedyne prawdziwe zdanie było o systemach autorskich - KNX to  jednak norma. *No ale to się liczy w przypadku przetargów albo inwestycji  gdzie szarpią o przedmiary.*


To ani projektów, ani dokumentacji po wykonawczej nie robimy? Czyli czysty żywioł, chaos i radosna twórczość. Moje gratulacje.





> Swoją drogą firma ta ma już milion  lat i zapewne  stworzyła nie jeden element który siedzi w niejednym  urządzeniu  KNX.


Co nie oznacza, że są to elementy 1-wire.




> OK, nie doczekam się już argumentu dlaczego DS18S20 jest zbyt  słabym  termometrem żeby go wsadzić w termostat KNX więc już nie będę o  niego  prosił.


A jak producent miałby go podłączyć do KNX?
I jaka jest podstawowa zaleta DS18S20?
Kiedy udzielisz sobie odpowiedzi na te dwa podstawowe pytania, to będziesz miał odpowiedź dlaczego DS18S20 nie jest montowany w modułach  KNX.
Oczywiście jest jeszcze tak przyziemna cecha DS18S20 czyli cena.




> Wiem o tym doskonale, tyle że coraz rzadziej stosuje się  wolframowe  źródła światła w nowoczesnych mieszkaniach a dla LEDy nie ma  to żadnego  znaczenia. Jedynie takie że mało żarówek ledowych 230V i  świetlówek daje  się ściemniać ale o tym Ci chyba mówić nie muszę.


Moi klienci montują całkiem sporo normalnego oświetlenia halogenowego.




> Widać nie pamiętasz już od czego się ten temat zaczął. Chciałem  tylko  wiedzieć czy podłączenie zwykłego wyłącznika do twojego KNX  będzie z  niego czyniło autorski g*wno warty system.


Jakim cudem rozwiązanie znane od 25 lat może uczynić system autorskim i g*wnowartym?




> To ty się rozpisałeś i  zacząłeś zadawać nic nie wnoszące pytania po co, w jaki sposób, przez  jakie moduły itp.


Myślałem, że podasz jakieś twórcze rozwiązaniem, a ty po prostu dałeś link do modułu dopuszkowego.
Liczyłem na coś równie twórczego jak DS18S20 zamontowany w czujniku KNX.





> *Pracuje też nad innymi metodami lokalizacji np po smartwatchu* i pewnie  będę próbował jeszcze wielu innych nowych technologii, by sprawdzić czy  przydadzą się w moim domu.
> Bardzo szanuję to co udało się osiągnąć organizacji KNX oraz Twoją   wiedzę ale proszę nie naśmiewaj się z rzeczy których nie   rozumiesz.


Czyli nie ma szans, aby po półtora roku lokalizacja działał wieczorem czy w nocy.
W przypadku smartwatcha naturalne jest, że śpi się bez niego, więc jak  budzę się w nocy, to będę musiał przed pójściem do kibla założyć  zegarek? Inteligentne rozwiązanie w inteligentnym domu. Na szczęście nie  moim.
W moim mam prymitywną, przestarzałą technologię, opartą jeszcze na grupach adresowych, z końca XX wieku czyli czujkę  obecności, więc mogę iść w majtkach, piżamie czy nago i zawsze działa.  Ale nie ma czym szpanować.

Bateria w moim prymitywnym zegarku o przestarzałej technologii z początku lat 80 XX wieku, starcza na kilka lat.

----------


## homelogic

> [bełkot]
> 
> I co z tego skoro oferuje bardzo duże możliwości i jest niezawodny.
> Protokół TCP/IP jest jeszcze starszy i jakoś nie przeszkadza to w używaniu go w 20 megapixelowych kamerach.
> Nie przeszkadza też, aby TCP/IP umożliwiał nam oglądanie filmów czy wymianę poglądów na forum muratora.


Widzisz, jakbyś miał jakiekolwiek pojęcie o tym co przepisujesz z internetu to byś wiedział, że warstwy protokołu TCP/IP odpowiadają wastwom modelu OSI mniej więcej do wysokości warstwy transportowej. Za oglądanie filmów, obrazu z kamery czy przeglądanie forum odpowiadają protokoły leżące powyżej. No i ma to oczywiście taki związek z KNX jak opona od poloneza. 




> A mój niesmak budzi sprzęgło i manualna skrzynia biegów.


I znowu, nie wiadomo co ma piernik do wiatraka. Ale skoro tu jesteśmy to raczej bym myślał że wolisz manual - automaty są skomplikowane i nowoczesne. 




> Odpalam ETS-a bardzo często i KOMPLETNIE nie wiem o co chodzi. Może przestań używać ETS2 i zakup ETS4 lub ETS5.
> Skoro KNX jest przestarzały, to dlaczego nie dasz sobie z nim spokoju, tak jak zrobiłeś to z z-wave i fibaro?


Tutaj problem nie leży w wersji, tylko porównaniu z konkurencją. Ale żeby to wiedzieć to trzeba interesować się rynkiem, patrzeć co się dzieje, śledzić i testować. Generalnie trzeba żyć w XXI wieku. Ja np. standardowo pytam klientów o integracje NFC. Sprawdź w necie co to znaczy.




> Bo jedno z pierwszych pytań skierowanych do klienta z nie moim systemem  jest : Czy ma dokumentację i ustawienia ETS-a na płycie CD lub pendrive i  czy ewentualnie może ją załatwić. Bo tak się jakoś składa, że WSZYSCY  znani mi instalatorzy/integratorzy KNX zostawiają klientom dokumentację w  formie drukowanej i elektronicznej, która ZAWSZE zawiera dane z ETS-a.


W takim razie trafiałem na instalacje KNX gdzie chyba nie ty robiłeś. Tyle że wątpię że na taką trafię - im więcej twoich postów czytam tym bardziej stwierdzam że jesteś co najwyżej handlowcem który po prostu dobrze zna ofertę. Integrator powinien wiedzieć trochę więcej, chociażby podstawy sieci LAN (TCP/IP się kłania). Przed integratorem jest stawianie zadanie INTEGRACJI, a to wymaga ciut więcej wiedzy niż poklikanie po ptaszkach tak jak kazali w instrukcji.




> To ani projektów, ani dokumentacji po wykonawczej nie robimy? Czyli czysty żywioł, chaos i radosna twórczość. Moje gratulacje.


Robimy i jedno i drugie, tylko chyba znów nie wiesz o czym rozmawiamy (przy okazji, "powykonawcza" się pisze razem, popraw sobie w dokumentach). Wskaż mi proszę inwestycję indywidualną w budownictwie jednorodzinnym gdzie widziałeś jakikolwiek przedmiar z rozpiską na KNRy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Tutaj problem nie leży w wersji, tylko porównaniu z konkurencją. Ale żeby to wiedzieć to trzeba interesować się rynkiem, patrzeć co się dzieje, śledzić i testować. Generalnie trzeba żyć w XXI wieku. Ja np. standardowo pytam klientów o integracje NFC. Sprawdź w necie co to znaczy.


Mówisz o tym dziurawym czymś?



I tym się właśnie różnimy, że ja dbam o swoich klientów.

PS.
Błąd w "po wykonawcze"j wynika z braku tego słowa w słowniku firefoxa.

PS2.
Chętnie poznam sposoób na zaszyfrowanie KNX-a

----------


## Sztywniak

> Konfiguracja jest przechowywana w ETS i na płycie CD, pendrive czy  karcie SD u klienta. Tak przynajmniej powinno się to robić od 25 lat. I  ja tak robię. 
> W moim przypadku klient otrzymuje zarówno dokumentację papierową jak i nośnik dopiero po wpłynięciu  wszystkich pieniędzy. Nigdy też nie robiłem problemów z wykonaniem  kopii, gdy inwestor zgubił lub dokumentacja uległa zniszczeniu.


Pełen szacun za to, co powinno być u nas standardem ale odnoszę wrażenie, że jesteś jednym z nielicznych. 
Standardem w Polsce jest nieujawnianie hasła do Satel-a , a na prośbę o udostępnienie można usłyszeć o utracie gwarancji.




> Czyli nie ma szans, aby po półtora roku lokalizacja działał wieczorem czy w nocy.
> W przypadku smartwatcha naturalne jest, że śpi się bez niego, więc jak  budzę się w nocy, to będę musiał przed pójściem do kibla założyć  zegarek? Inteligentne rozwiązanie w inteligentnym domu. Na szczęście nie  moim.
> W moim mam prymitywną, przestarzałą technologię, opartą jeszcze na grupach adresowych, z końca XX wieku czyli czujkę  obecności, więc mogę iść w majtkach, piżamie czy nago i zawsze działa.  Ale nie ma czym szpanować.


nie, ponieważ nie temu ma służyć taka lokalizacja.




> Bateria w moim prymitywnym zegarku o przestarzałej technologii z początku lat 80 XX wieku, starcza na kilka lat.


Masz rację , baterie w obecnych smartwatch-ach to dramat ale w niektórych zastosowaniach korzyści z używania smartwatch-a są większe niż wady.
To samo można by napisać, że telefon stacjonarny jest lepszy niż smartfon, bo nie trzeba go ładować.
Czy mniej ekstremalnie : Nokia wytrzymywała ponad tydzień na baterii, a jednak w tej chwili używamy smartfonów. 
Gdyby znalazła się funkcjonalność na smartwatch-a, która znacząco zwiększałaby Twój komfort, to byś się do niego przekonał, tak samo jak przekonałeś się do smartfona.




> Mówisz o tym dziurawym czymś?


tutaj trzeba by zadać pytanie, czy istnieją jeszcze rzeczy których nie da się złamać.

----------


## dendrytus

> Standardem w Polsce jest nieujawnianie hasła do Satel-a , a na prośbę o udostępnienie można usłyszeć o utracie gwarancji.


I co  w tym dziwnego? Sam nie udostępniam haseł administracyjnych do wszelkich urządzeń, które instalowałem, w okresie gwarancji czy trwania opieki serwisowej.
Jest to w zasadzie standard na świecie. Po to są konta admina i usera.
Bez problemu zmieniam na dowolne mi nieznane, pod warunkiem podpisania oświadczenia, że nie ponoszę od tego momentu żądnej odpowiedzialności.
Z KNX-em jest inna sprawa, ale tam nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie będzie grzebał




> nie, ponieważ nie temu ma służyć taka lokalizacja.


To nie ma znaczenia, bo zabawki typu smartwatch się nie sprawdzają.




> Czy mniej ekstremalnie : Nokia wytrzymywała ponad tydzień na baterii, a jednak w tej chwili używamy smartfonów.


Na noki przeglądałeś PDF czy na szybko coś sprawdzałeś w necie? 
Przecież jak zaczniesz korzystać ze smartfona tak samo jak z noki to prawie będziesz miał ten sam czas.




> Gdyby znalazła się funkcjonalność na smartwatch-a, która znacząco zwiększałaby Twój komfort, to byś się do niego przekonał, tak samo jak przekonałeś się do smartfona.


Pewnie tak, tylko że taka funkcjonalność nie istnieje.

----------


## Sztywniak

> I co  w tym dziwnego?


tylko to, że jest to niezgodne z prawem  :big tongue: 




> Sam nie udostępniam haseł administracyjnych do wszelkich urządzeń, które instalowałem, w okresie gwarancji czy trwania opieki serwisowej.
> Jest to w zasadzie standard na świecie. Po to są konta admina i usera.


nie wiem w jakim świecie są to standardy ale na pewno nie w moim.
W moim klient otrzymuje wszystkie hasła ZAWSZE.
Nieuczciwość jest standardem w Polsce, tu się mogę zgodzić. Jeden drugiego tylko patrzy .....




> Bez problemu zmieniam na dowolne mi nieznane, pod warunkiem podpisania oświadczenia, że nie ponoszę od tego momentu żądnej odpowiedzialności.


oprócz tego że łamiesz prawo, to gdzie ta troska o klienta, o której tyle było w poprzednich wątkach ?  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> tylko to, że jest to niezgodne z prawem


Poproszę o stosowny ustęp nakazujący mi:
a) branie odpowiedzialności za błędy użytkownika w przeprogramowywaniu urządzeń
b) nakazujący mi udostępnianie haseł administracyjnych w czasie trwania gwarancji

Kup nowego mercedesa, iPhone, iPada, samsunga Note4 i później podaj do sądu te firmy, bo łamią prawo nie dając ci pełnego dostępu do zakupionych urządzeń i zmuszają cię aby np. głupia karta do uruchamiania samochodu była kupowana i doprogramowywana tylko w autoryzowanym serwisie.

Mogę przyrzec, że tylko jak Apple, BMW, Bentley dadzą pełny dostęp użytkownikowi do zakupionych urządzeń, to ja również wprowadzę taką opcję, zaraz po tym jak skończą się gwarancje i pewne punkty umów z klientami przestaną obowiązywać.
No może poczekam do momentu jak Polska dostanie kody umożliwiające wykonywanie samemu programowania f16 i leopardów





> nie wiem w jakim świecie są to standardy ale na pewno nie w moim.
> W moim klient otrzymuje wszystkie hasła ZAWSZE.


A to już twój problem.




> Nieuczciwość jest standardem w Polsce, tu się mogę zgodzić. Jeden drugiego tylko patrzy .


Owszem i właśnie z powodu nieuczciwości niektórych użytkowników, żaden użytkownik nie dostaje haseł administracyjnych.
W swoim działaniu nie widzę jakichkolwiek znamion łamania prawa, nieuczciwości z mojej strony, a stosowne informacje znajdują się w umowie i o dziwo nie są napisane 3pkt tekstem o 120% stopniu szarości gdzieś na końcu umowy.




> oprócz tego że łamiesz prawo, to gdzie ta troska o klienta, o której tyle było w poprzednich wątkach ?


Oczywiście wynika to też z troski o użytkownika, żeby nie strzelił sobie w kolano w kolana za poradą jakiegoś forumowego eksperta.
Nie chcę go też naciągać na koszta, które się pojawią jak sobie popierdoli w ustawieniach.

Ps.
Jeden z moich znajomych opowiadał mi jak to panowie z tepsy(obecnie orange) mimo jego zakazu zaczęli grzebać w skrzynce z patchapnaleami i sprzętem IT, mimo, że uszkodzony jest przewód w ulicy o czym wiadomo od ponad dwóch lat.
Rozłożyli sieć w firmie na ponad 12 godzin, bo jeden z ekspertów zapętlił switcha. O ile zdiagnozowanie zajęło mu 20 sek, to usunięcie burd*lu w kompach około 3 godziny plus dojazd na interwencję.
 Według ciebie kto powinien być obiciążony.
Obecnie skrzynka jest zamknięta na klucz.

----------


## Sztywniak

litości




> Poproszę o stosowny ustęp nakazujący mi:
> a) branie odpowiedzialności za błędy użytkownika w przeprogramowywaniu urządzeń


nigdzie nic takiego nie napisałem
Jeżeli użytkownik sam sobie popsuje, to za to zapłaci - proste




> b) nakazujący mi udostępnianie haseł administracyjnych w czasie trwania gwarancji


sprzęt jest własnością użytkownika , za usługę zapłacił. Jeżeli nie udostępnisz mu hasła, to inny serwis będzie musiał wykonać tę usługę jeszcze raz i użytkownik jeszcze raz zapłaci za to samo. Jest to nieuczciwe. To że to wpisałeś do umowy nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Zapisy niezgodne z prawem są do obalenia.




> Kup nowego mercedesa, iPhone, iPada, samsunga Note4 i później podaj do sądu te firmy, bo łamią prawo nie dając ci pełnego dostępu do zakupionych urządzeń i zmuszają cię aby np. głupia karta do uruchamiania samochodu była kupowana i doprogramowywana tylko w autoryzowanym serwisie.
> 
> Mogę przyrzec, że tylko jak Apple, BMW, Bentley dadzą pełny dostęp użytkownikowi do zakupionych urządzeń, to ja również wprowadzę taką opcję, zaraz po tym jak skończą się gwarancje i pewne punkty umów z klientami przestaną obowiązywać.
> No może poczekam do momentu jak Polska dostanie kody umożliwiające wykonywanie samemu programowania f16 i leopardów


po pierwsze: co to ma wspólnego z tematem o którym piszemy ?
po drugie: piszesz farmazony. Czy Ty miałeś kiedyś samochód na gwarancji ?  Przecież możesz pojechać do dowolnego serwisu Mercedesa, żeby Ci tę kartę sprzedali. Nie musisz jeździć do tego gdzie kupiłeś. 
Smartfony są jeszcze mniej merytorycznym przykładem.




> nie wiem w jakim świecie są to standardy ale na pewno nie w moim.
> W moim klient otrzymuje wszystkie hasła ZAWSZE.
> 			
> 		
> 
> A to już twój problem.


Uwierz mi, że nie jest to żaden problem tylko zwykła przyzwoitość i uczciwość. Nie wyobrażam sobie by mogło być inaczej.




> Owszem i właśnie z powodu nieuczciwości niektórych użytkowników, żaden użytkownik nie dostaje haseł administracyjnych.


Co jest nieuczciwego w tym że klient chce mieć pełen dostęp do rzeczy której jest właścicielem ?




> W swoim działaniu nie widzę jakichkolwiek znamion łamania prawa, nieuczciwości z mojej strony, a stosowne informacje znajdują się w umowie i o dziwo nie są napisane 3pkt tekstem o 120% stopniu szarości gdzieś na końcu umowy.


zdecydowanie mamy inne standardy moralne

EDIT : Jeszcze tylko dodam, że jeżeli standardowo stosujesz w swoich umowach zapis naruszający prawa konsumentów, to nazywa się to "zbiorowym naruszeniem praw konsumentów" i podlega karze nakładanej przez UOKiK, a oni się nie patyczkują.

----------


## dendrytus

> Zapisy niezgodne z prawem są do obalenia.


Chyba prosiłem o stosowny zapis.




> po pierwsze: co to ma wspólnego z tematem o którym piszemy ?


Kupujesz coś i producent nie deje ci pełnej kontroli. Mówiłem kup i skoro to nielegalne, to pozwij ich o miliony, najlepiej przed amerykańskim sądem




> Przecież możesz pojechać do dowolnego serwisu Mercedesa, żeby Ci tę kartę sprzedali. Nie musisz jeździć do tego gdzie kupiłeś.


Ale musi być autoryzowany, a wiec nie dowolny.




> Smartfony są jeszcze mniej merytorycznym przykładem.


Bo nie są zgodne z twoją teorią? Dlaczego nie mogę na iphonach korzystać z dowolnego sklepu z oprogramowaniem do nich?




> Uwierz mi, że nie jest to żaden problem tylko zwykła przyzwoitość i uczciwość. Nie wyobrażam sobie by mogło być inaczej.


Moim klientom to nie przeszkadza, a przeszkadza to komuś kto nie jest moim klientem. Bardzo ciekawe.




> Co jest nieuczciwego w tym że klient chce mieć pełen dostęp do rzeczy której jest właścicielem ?


Bo się nie zna?
Bo wpadnie jakiś jego koleś, który naczyta się na forach i zrobi mu "dobrze" albo jeszcze lepiej?
Jakimś cudem kiedy informuje potencjalnych klientów o takim fakcie, nikt tego nie kwestionuje, ani nie rezygnuje z tego powodu.




> zdecydowanie mamy inne standardy moralne


A co do tego ma moralność?

----------


## Sztywniak

Przepraszam Cię bardzo ale nie będę kontynuował tej dyskusji. Nie jest moją rolą przekonywanie Cię, a każdy kupujący podejmuje decyzję samodzielnie. Jeżeli uzna, że sprzedawca był w swoich działaniach nieuczciwy, to są od tego odpowiednie instytucje. Mimo wszystko, przejdź się z tą umową i oświadczeniem do prawnika.

----------


## dendrytus

> Przepraszam Cię bardzo ale nie będę kontynuował tej dyskusji. Nie jest moją rolą przekonywanie Cię, a każdy kupujący podejmuje decyzję samodzielnie. Jeżeli uzna, że sprzedawca był w swoich działaniach nieuczciwy, to są od tego odpowiednie instytucje. Mimo wszystko, przejdź się z tą umową i oświadczeniem do prawnika.


Podstawy prawne, że łamię prawo, to po pierwsze. Jak na razie to jest to twoje widzimisię.
Mówiłem pójdź do sądu i oskarż apple czy BMW o nieuczciwe działanie, są do tego odpowiednie instytucje.
Jak już wygrasz to zaskarż producentów F16 i Leoparda o nieuczciwe działanie, są do tego odpowiednie instytucje.
A myślisz że, moją umowę napisał cieć z jednej z budów za flaszkę wódki?

----------


## maczek44

Odświeżam nieco temat. Czy ktoś z Państwa mógłby polecić uczciwą i sprawdzoną firmę, która zajmuje się instalacją inteligentnych systemów? Byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za pomoc.

----------


## MarcinekCin

Ja również mam to samo pytanie...

----------


## reiden

> Drodzy forumowicze, a czy ktoś miał może do czynienia z systemem FIBARO? Mocno się nad nim zastanawiam - warto?


Na ten temat napewno najwiecej moze powiedziec Sztywniak! Ja praktycznie nie mialem akurat z Fibaro nic doczynienia (mam inny podobny system), ale "dzieki" Sztywniakowi troche sie tym interesowalem i moge powiedziec, ze czytalem bardzo duzo pozytywnych opini na temat tego systemu. Ciekawe jest to, ze wiecej na ten temat mozna znalezc na forach zachodnich niz w samej Polsce. O ile wiem firma ta jest w Poznaniu a wiec po sasiedzku :Smile: . Opinie Sztywniaka moim zdaniem sa bardzo rozsadne, fachowe i objektywne! pozdrawiam.

----------


## homelogic

> Na ten temat napewno najwiecej moze powiedziec Sztywniak! Ja praktycznie nie mialem akurat z Fibaro nic doczynienia (mam inny podobny system), ale "dzieki" Sztywniakowi troche sie tym interesowalem i moge powiedziec, ze czytalem bardzo duzo pozytywnych opini na temat tego systemu. Ciekawe jest to, ze wiecej na ten temat mozna znalezc na forach zachodnich niz w samej Polsce. O ile wiem firma ta jest w Poznaniu a wiec po sasiedzku. Opinie Sztywniaka moim zdaniem sa bardzo rozsadne, fachowe i objektywne! pozdrawiam.


W Polsce wiele osób miało okazję potestować system dłużej, stąd mało opinii (nikt nie chce bez sensu się narażać wielkiemu molochowi). 

Nawet sam Sztywniak powiedział ostatnio pas:
http://forum.fibaro.com/index.php?/t...omych/?p=60540

----------


## reiden

> W Polsce wiele osób miało okazję potestować system dłużej, stąd mało opinii (nikt nie chce bez sensu się narażać wielkiemu molochowi). 
> 
> Nawet sam Sztywniak powiedział ostatnio pas:
> http://forum.fibaro.com/index.php?/t...omych/?p=60540


dzieki za te informacje! niewatpliwie w Polsce wiecej ludzi ma wieksze i dluzsze doswiadczenie z Fibaro niz za granica i napewno wezme bardzo mocno pod uwage te wypowiedzi ktore moglem dzieki temu linkowi przeczytac. Na zachodnich forach czytalem wiele calkiem przeciwnych wrazen uzytkownikow Fibaro jak n.p. szybka reakcja firmy, ciagle ulepszanie... i.t.d. i.t.p. Wieksze jednak zaofanie mam do wypowiedzi ktore moglem przeczytac na tym powyzszym forum fibaro!

----------


## Sztywniak

> dzieki za te informacje! niewatpliwie w Polsce wiecej ludzi ma wieksze i dluzsze doswiadczenie z Fibaro niz za granica i napewno wezme bardzo mocno pod uwage te wypowiedzi ktore moglem dzieki temu linkowi przeczytac. Na zachodnich forach czytalem wiele calkiem przeciwnych wrazen uzytkownikow Fibaro jak n.p. szybka reakcja firmy, ciagle ulepszanie... i.t.d. i.t.p. Wieksze jednak zaofanie mam do wypowiedzi ktore moglem przeczytac na tym powyzszym forum fibaro!


no cóż
do wersji firmware 3.600 chodziło OK, czasami zdarzały się jakieś potknięcia ale wynikały głównie z mojego grzebalstwa. Czasami jakieś moduły miały problemy mentalne ale większość Fibaro poprawiło.
Za to , to co jest w najnowszym firmware 4.xx to jakiś armagedon, który Fibaro może poprawi za rok.
Za rok, to ja już będę miał w domu setki innych rzeczy, a nie będę czekał, aż naprawią to co wcześniej działało.

Oczywiście jak ktoś chce sterować kilkoma światełkami czy roletkami to działa OK ale nie jestem przekonany czy na to patrzą potencjalni pytający.
Jeżeli ktoś ogląda filmiki reklamowe i chciałby u siebie w domu te najbardziej innowacyjne rzeczy zrobić, to z pewnością na obecnej wersji 4.x będzie miał ciężko, o ile w ogóle to zrobi.

----------


## reiden

Hallo Sztywniak, dzieki za te informacje! Ja ze wzgledu na brak czasu nie kupilem jeszcze zadnych urzadzen Fibaro aby je sprawdzic. Mialem juz upatrzonych pare "zabawek" ale w takim razie wycofuje sie z tego i jak juz przyjade z urlopu to jednak zainwestuje czas w zaplanowany Raspberry 2 ktory ma zastapic poprzedni model :Smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## langdon

Ja po kilku nieudanych przygodach z różnymi systemami (głównie Z-wave, z uwagi na bezprzewodowość) zostałem przy fibaro. Nie jestem programistą ani elektrykiem i ich interfejs wydaje się najłatwiejszy dla obsługi przez niewykwalifikowaną osobę http://www.fibaro.com/pl/system-fibaro/interfejs . Inne systemy były zbyt ubogie (Vera) albo okropnie skomplikowane (Indigo czy Homeseer), co wg mnie całkowicie zaprzecza idei systemu bezprzewodowego, którego najważniejszą zaletą jest elastyczność. Z fibaro mogę zmieniać ustawienia czy tworzyć sceny całkowicie sam, w prosty, graficzny sposób. W dodatku mam dobre doświadczenia z ich supportem, oprócz zwykłych awarii potrafią także pomóc w konfiguracji czy zaproponować sposób zintegrowania innych urządzeń czy rozbudowy systemu.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Ja po kilku nieudanych przygodach z różnymi systemami (głównie Z-wave, z uwagi na bezprzewodowość) zostałem przy fibaro. Nie jestem programistą ani elektrykiem i ich interfejs wydaje się najłatwiejszy dla obsługi przez niewykwalifikowaną osobę http://www.fibaro.com/pl/system-fibaro/interfejs . Inne systemy były zbyt ubogie (Vera) albo okropnie skomplikowane (Indigo czy Homeseer), co wg mnie całkowicie zaprzecza idei systemu bezprzewodowego, którego najważniejszą zaletą jest elastyczność. Z fibaro mogę zmieniać ustawienia czy tworzyć sceny całkowicie sam, w prosty, graficzny sposób. W dodatku mam dobre doświadczenia z ich supportem, oprócz zwykłych awarii potrafią także pomóc w konfiguracji czy zaproponować sposób zintegrowania innych urządzeń czy rozbudowy systemu.


Vera zbyt uboga ? buhahaha dobre, dobre. Gdyby Vera zatrzymała dzisiaj swój rozwój, to Fibaro by ją dogoniło może za 3-4 lata. Przecież te centralki dzieli przepaść. Fibaro skracało dystans do Very w wersjach firmware 3.xx. W 4.x nie ma w ogóle o czym mówić.
Żadna z central Z-wave nie jest kompatybilna z taką ilością urządzeń jak Vera i do żadnej nie ma takiej ilości dodatków czy rozwiązań.
W jednym jest tylko słabsza od Fibaro, w wydajności procesora i ilości pamięci.
Jeżeli chodzi o interfejs i ergonomię obsługi to tutaj także jest inaczej niż twierdzisz. Aplikacja do obsługi m.in. Very jest o niebo lepsza i ma stokrotnie większe możliwości. Porównaj swoją aplikację mobilną Fibaro do http://www.imperihome.com/.
Aplikacja jest bardzo szybka. Od uruchomienia do włączenia światła w kuchni potrzebuje z wyszukaniem konkretnej lampy max 4 sekundy. Spróbuj to powtórzyć na swojej aplikacji. Jak się zmieścisz w 30 sekundach to jesteś mistrz. Jakbym miał sterować domem z aplikacji Fibaro to wolałbym pójść do kuchni i włączyć światło bo byłoby szybciej. Na dodatek Fibaro jest systemem bardzo zamkniętym. Do niedawna nie można jeszcze było zmienić kolejności urządzeń w aplikacji, o modyfikacji interfejsu nie wspominając.
Reszty nie skomentuję bo mam dobre serce.  :wink: 
Proszę jak chcesz reklamować Fibaro, to nie używaj brudnego marketingu wobec konkurencji. 
Fibaro posiada wystarczająco dużo zalet, żeby nie trzeba było tego robić.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> W dodatku mam dobre doświadczenia z ich supportem, oprócz zwykłych awarii potrafią także pomóc w konfiguracji czy zaproponować sposób zintegrowania innych urządzeń czy rozbudowy systemu.


Dobre sobie  :smile:  Support Fibaro jest chyba najgorszy na świecie. Ilekroć dzwoniłem rozwiązać jakiś problem to koleś na linii po każdym pytaniu puszczał muzykę na jakiś czas żeby się doinformować. Chyba że miałem pecha i zwykle trafiałem na jakiegoś świeżaka, albo miałem zbyt trudne pytania bo z banałami zwykle nie dzwoniłem  :smile:  100 razy więcej wiedział zawsze szkoleniowiec z Katowic od supportu z Poznania.

----------


## pitar34

Może miał po prostu gorszy dzień   :smile:  Albo nowy pracownik. W każdej firmie można znaleźć takich. Ostatnio dzwonię na infolinię Multimedia, bo mi internet nie działał i też zanim się dogadałem to 10 min minęło  :smile: 

Akurat z Fibaro nie przypominam sobie abym miał jakieś problemy. Dosyć sprawnie pomogli mi w zintegrowaniu kolejnych urządzeń przy rozbudowie systemu.

----------


## kowalsky

Razem z żoną zafundowaliśmy sobie taki system, dla naszego domu 140m2. Pokrótce - rolety sterowane zdalnie możemy podnieść w zimowy słoneczny dzień i nagrzać pomieszczenia, w deszczowy opuścić, aby nie zachlapało okien :smile:  Ogrzewanie - podłogówka + kaloryfery jest tak dostosowany, że dowolnie ustawiamy zadaną temepraturę, system dostosuje odpowienie włączenie pieca aby utrzymywać zadaną temperaturę. Bardzo fajne jest to, że możemy kontrolować i sterowac naszym domem będąc w pracy lub innych miejscach. Jeśli w domu działoby się coś nieodpowiedniego, otrzymamy automatycznie informacje np. poprzez wiadomość sms. System położyła polecona nam firma majca technology.

----------


## grzeniu666

@kowalsky, jak długo już użytkujesz ten system?

----------


## Sztywniak

Chyba jeszcze nie użytkuje bo z tego co napisał to jest jeszcze nieskończony  :wink:

----------


## Marckos

Ciekawy i prosty system ABB. Dobra jakość z tego co widziałem a cenowo nie wychodzi masakrycznie - [email protected]

----------


## greg.waw

Na tym forum pojawiły się informacje o systemie Homematic. Jestem użytkownikiem tego systemu i jednocześnie trochę programuję. Napisałem moduł do integracji centralki Homematic z centralą alarmową Integra 64/128 Satela. Moduł pozwala na skojarzenie wyjść/wejść alarmu z wirtualnymi przyciskami centralki Homematic. To z kolei pozwala na skojarzenie wyjść/wejść alarmu z urządzeniami wykonawczymi lub na uruchamianie programów w centralce Homematic. Moduł jest do ściągnięcia tu: https://sourceforge.net/projects/hmintegraconnector/

----------


## Sztywniak

greg.waw : to bardzo dobra informacja. Dzięki za to info.

----------


## MACCAN

Rozumiem że po integracji można sterować wszystkimi urzadzaniami z poziomu centralki Homematic np. oświetleniem, roletami, zaworami podłączonymi do integry? A na centralce Homematic można zrobić inteligencje? Czy integruje się tez odczyt temperatury z czujek temperatury?

----------


## greg.waw

> Rozumiem że po integracji można sterować wszystkimi urzadzaniami z poziomu centralki Homematic np. oświetleniem, roletami, zaworami podłączonymi do integry? A na centralce Homematic można zrobić inteligencje? Czy integruje się tez odczyt temperatury z czujek temperatury?


Niestety nie.
Nie znalazłem w specyfikacji interfejsu Integry (a dokładniej modułu EHTM-1) możliwości sterowania stanami centrali alarmowej. Może mieć to uzasadnienie w bezpieczeństwie systemu. Oznacza to również, że nie da się wyświetlić na ekranie manipulatora centrali alarmowej np. informacji o temperaturze z czujek Homematic.

Moduł do centralki Homematic pozwala na integrację w drugą stronę. Na podstawie wyjścia (ale także wejścia) centrali alarmowej można aktywować urządzania systemu Homematic. Można sobie wyobrazić następujące scenariusze:
1. Po aktywowaniu wejścia centrali alarmowej z czujki ruchu można włączyć oświetlenie w pomieszczeniu
2. Po stwierdzonym braku aktywności przez określony czas na wejściu centrali alarmowej można wyłączyć oświetlenie w danym pomieszczeniu
3. Po włączeniu czasu na wyjście w centrali i na podstawie wyjścia centrali alarmowej skojarzonej z czasem na wyjście można wyłączyć urządzenia Homematic (np. zgasić wszystkie światła w domu, wyłączyć urządzania w trybie stand-by)
4. Po włączeniu stanu czuwania i na podstawie wyjścia centrali alarmowej skojarzonej ze stanem czuwania można po określonym czasie (np. po 24 godzinach) włączyć tryb "wakacje" systemu ID
5. Po wyłączeniu czuwania można aktywować urządzenia stand-by, wyłączyć tryb "wakacje",

----------


## Sztywniak

> Niestety nie.
> Nie znalazłem w specyfikacji interfejsu Integry (a dokładniej modułu EHTM-1) możliwości sterowania stanami centrali alarmowej. Może mieć to uzasadnienie w bezpieczeństwie systemu. Oznacza to również, że nie da się wyświetlić na ekranie manipulatora centrali alarmowej np. informacji o temperaturze z czujek Homematic.


jest taka możliwość , ponieważ są systemy ID, które to robią tzn potrafią zmienić stan wyjścia w Integrze.

----------


## MACCAN

Oprócz Fibaro jakie to systemy?

----------


## greg.waw

> jest taka możliwość , ponieważ są systemy ID, które to robią tzn potrafią zmienić stan wyjścia w Integrze.


Doczytałem teraz specyfikację i rzeczywiście jest taka możliwość. Wcześniej szukałem możliwości ustawiania wartości rejestrów z temperaturą i nie znalazłem. Sterowanie wyjściami nie szczególnie mnie interesowało. Mogę to dorobić jak będę miał na to chwilę.

----------


## Sztywniak

> Oprócz Fibaro jakie to systemy?


np Ampio

----------


## MACCAN

> np Ampio


A z bezprzewodowych?

----------


## iF-Jimi

W zasadzie Ampio też już ma system bezprzewodowy i to z zasięgiem kilkukilometrowym, tyle że jak na razie wyprodukowanych jest kilkaset urządzeń i są w fazie testu. Nie ma ich jeszcze w oficjalnej sprzedaży. Mimo że jestem zagorzałym antyfanem wszelkich bezprzewodówek, mam nadzieję że wyjdzie z tego coś dobrego.

----------


## Sztywniak

iF-Jimi: będziesz zaskoczony, bo bezprzewodówka Ampio jest w wielu aspektach dopracowana. Moduły nie maja, aż tak dużej funkcjonalności jak Fibaro  bo z nimi rzadko kto może się równać ale zasięg maja naprawdę wypas.
Weź sobie na testy, zasięg naprawdę robi wrażenie.

----------


## MACCAN

Jak cenowo prezentuje się ampio?

----------


## Sztywniak

> Jak cenowo prezentuje się ampio?


jeden z tańszych na rynku

----------


## iF-Jimi

> iF-Jimi: będziesz zaskoczony, bo bezprzewodówka Ampio jest w wielu aspektach dopracowana. Moduły nie maja, aż tak dużej funkcjonalności jak Fibaro  bo z nimi rzadko kto może się równać ale zasięg maja naprawdę wypas.
> Weź sobie na testy, zasięg naprawdę robi wrażenie.


Wiem Sztywniak, ale puki nie zainstaluję sobie tego w domu i nie potestuję przynajmniej z pół roku to wstrzymam się od zachwytu  :smile:  Przewodwókę z Ampio jak wiesz znam dobrze i nią się mogę zachwycać, a na kostki bezprzewodowe czekam bo mam je gdzie włożyć. Mam budynek częściowo zakablowany, reszty na razie nie będę kuć bo chcę potestować te kostki wifi na sobie zanim je klientom zacznę sprzedawać.

----------


## iF-Jimi

W ramach ciekawostki wrzucam, w zasadzie powinno się to znaleźć w dziale "na wesoło"  :smile:  Dzisiaj byliśmy u klienta na wycenie naprawy wypalonej inteligentnej instalacji którą ktoś zrobił od podstaw w garażu, poniżej zdjęcie. Powstały dwa takie systemy, u klienta u którego byliśmy i u jego znajomego. W dolnej lewej części zdjęcia "jednostka centralna" (ta na której leży klawiatura) bez której nie działa nic. Ciekawostką jest że instalacja ta działała przez 11 lat  :smile:   Teraz klient ma ciemno w domu.

----------


## Sztywniak

skoro 11 lat działała , to znaczy że dobrze zrobił  :wink:

----------


## iF-Jimi

Co więcej, nie zepsuła się sama tylko od uderzenia pioruna padła  :big grin:  Choć klient twierdzi że coraz mniej obwodów działało. Teraz nie potrafi znaleźć twórcy systemu bo od 9 lat firma nie istnieje. Tak czy inaczej, takiego partactwa w instalacjach elektrycznych nie widziałem jak żyję.

----------


## wodanm

Również myślałem, że już wszystko w życiu widziałem. A jednak cały czas jestem zaskakiawany na nowo.

----------


## kasprzyk

Prawdziwe mistrzostwo świata - nie do końca wierzę, że w takim stanie właściciel odebrał tą instalację i za nią zapłacił.
Podejrzewam, że podobnie wyglądają instalację osób, które same wykonały sobie tkzw. IB na centralkach satela, i mają założone wątki na tym forum - może są chętni do pokazania zdjęć i czy faktycznie zrealizowali chociaż połowę funkcji którymi w planach pierwotnych się chwalili ?
 iF-Jimi - żeby to obecnie ogarnąć, do postaci choćby "politycznie" poprawnej, to miesiąc może nie wystarczyć - i le za to skasować 1,5,10 tys, więcej ?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Sorry że dopiero teraz odpisuję, Woodstock wymaga odpoczynku  :smile: 
Kasprzyk, niestety zapłacił. Dwóch studentów siedziało u niego codziennie pół roku od rana do wieczora, więc jak po odpaleniu instalacji powiedzieli mu że postarają się mu ogarnąć kable, powiedział że na razie mają sobie dać spokój bo chciałby już mieszkać. I niestety górna kwota którą podałeś to minimum żebym zdecydował się wysłać do niego pracownika. Nie mam zdjęć "klawiatur" które ma wbudowane w ścianach, ale dla ułatwienia powiem że odpalenie obwodu bądź sceny wiąże się z wbiciem kodu. Generalnie instalacja ta steruje tylko oświetleniem, roletami i podleganiem ogródka. Nie będę pisał ile za to zapłacił bo dla mnie jest to abstrakcja.

----------


## kasprzyk

> Sorry że dopiero teraz odpisuję, Woodstock wymaga odpoczynku ...


Nie wątpię, tylko pozazdrościć wolnego czasu no i takiego wypadu  :smile: 
pzdr

----------


## Grzegorz S4H

> (...) Teraz klient ma ciemno w domu.


To na pewno wina trzeciego kabelka od lewej -  wygląda na to że się poluzował :smile:

----------


## NilsH

Przymierzem się do szczegółowego zaprojektowania instalacji elektrycznej. Interesuje mnie pewien stopień automatyki, ale czy IB, to chyba zbyt wiele powiedziane.
Jestem umówiony z wykonawcą instalacji, że wykona standardową instalację elektryczną. Wspominałem mu o automatyce i alarmie. Odpowiedział, że nie ma problemu, jeśli tylko wskaże mu szczegółowe, konkretne wytyczne.
Czego oczekuję? Głównie funkcjonalności a nie gadżetów. Mam podłogówkę w płycie fundamentowej i klasycznie w jastrychu na piętrze. Wydaje mi się, że regulacja jest zbyt ociężała, aby tym sterować, więc to odrzucam.
Interesuje mnie monitoring 4-8 kamer, alarm (czujki, kontaktrony, sensory zalania - eletrozawór, czujki dymu), możliwość podglądu w tel./przez internet. Mam też sporo pastylek DS18B20 i w ogóle chciałbym śledzić pogodę (temp., opady, wiatr.) i mieć do niej dostęp przez tel./internet
Ponadto chciałem mieć podgląd w tel. wideofonu przy bramie i możliwość kontroli bramy, furtki i bramy garażowej z domu oraz przez tel. Wreszcie, jeśli warto, to czujki ruchu powinny zaświecać światło w korytarzu, na schodach. Oświetlenie na zewn. powinno się zaświecić ze zmierzchem i zgasnąć ok. 24. Wychodząc z domu, uzbrajając alarm, chciałbym odłączyć wybrane gniazdka i zgasić wszystkie światła, a z drugiej strony mieć możliwość symulacji obecności. Uzbrojony alarm miałby mnie informować i wszystkich nie pożądanych zdarzeniach również o tym, że jest niekontrolowany przepływ wody, choć stacja uzdatniania wody może o pewnej godzinie włączyć płukanie. Planujemy rolety i już wiemy, że są one sterowane radiowo w systemie z-wave, potrzebujemy. 
Będzie WM i GWC, ale nie jestem przekonany, że jest potrzeba integracji przepustnicy i wydajności z tym systemem.
Chciałbym też, aby system rejestrował licznik energii paneli PV i ewentualnie zużycie prądu niektórych obwodów, np. PC.
Pewnie znajdzie się jeszcze kilka zadań dla tego systemu...
Co jeszcze - chciałbym sam móc programować ten system i chciałbym mieć perspektywę co najmniej 10-15 letnią, że będzie to system stabilny, a odpowiednie oprogramowanie był aktualizowany wraz z nowymi wersjami systemów na komórkach i komputerach.
Mam więc pytanie czy te funkcje da się zrealizować na centralce alarmowej (np. Satel) czy też liczyć jednak na jakiś IB albo oba rozwiązania: Satel - alarm sprzężony z IB/automatyką?
Jak najlepiej rozwiązać wykonanie - skonsultować z dostawcą IB i wskazać wykonawcy jak to ma zrealizować czy też niech wykonawca zrobi klasyczną elektryka, a wykonawca IB niech zrobić całą resztę?
Dochodzi jeszcze kwestia zaufania - czy nie lepiej te dwa systemy (elektryka od alarm/ib) rozdzielić w wykonawstwie, aby nie było jednej osoby mającej wgląd w cały system?
Będę wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Na Satelu tego nigdy w życiu nie zrealizujesz. Poza tym nie robi się automatyki budynku na systemie alarmowym, chyba że jest to parę obwodów na zasadzie zamknij / otwórz, włącz / wyłącz. Ale już zintegrowanie systemu alarmowego z systemem automatyki jak najbardziej tak i najlepiej jak będzie to realizowała jedna firma. Ja to realizuję na Ampio / Satel i wszystko czego oczekujesz da się na tym zrobić a będzie to system niedrogi i stabilny. Może być systemem niedrogim i praktycznym, lub trochę droższym i gadżeciarskim. Co do rolet to najlepiej od razu zrezygnować z tego z-wave jeśli jeszcze masz taką możliwość i zamówić zwykłe rolety bez elektroniki. Co do systemu monitoringu to jest to niezależny system, aczkolwiek da się go w jakimś stopniu zintegrować. Np. będzie wyświetlany na panelu ściennym na którym możesz sterować automatyką, można integrować wykrywanie ruchu itp. Nie wiem czy jest ci potrzebny elektroniczny odczyt przepływu wody, ale da się to zrealizować. Bardziej polecałbym zwykłe czujki zalania. Integracja innych urządzeń nienależących do IB jak najbardziej jeśli posiadają odpowiednie interfejsy i producent udostępnia protokoły komunikacyjne. Można wiedzieć w jakim regionie Polski znajduje się dom?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Co do odczytu wartości z fotowoltaiki to najlepiej skorzystać z gotowych aplikacji które dostajemy w cenie od producentów falowników. Jeśli jest taka potrzeba można to zintegrować i odczytywać na aplikacji IB, ale według mnie jest to zbędny wydatek. Chyba że zależy ci na wykorzystaniu tych wartości do logiki systemu.

----------


## NilsH

> Na Satelu tego nigdy w życiu nie zrealizujesz. Poza tym nie robi się automatyki budynku na systemie alarmowym, chyba że jest to parę obwodów na zasadzie zamknij / otwórz, włącz / wyłącz. Ale już zintegrowanie systemu alarmowego z systemem automatyki jak najbardziej tak i najlepiej jak będzie to realizowała jedna firma. Ja to realizuję na Ampio / Satel i wszystko czego oczekujesz da się na tym zrobić a będzie to system niedrogi i stabilny. Może być systemem niedrogim i praktycznym, lub trochę droższym i gadżeciarskim. Co do rolet to najlepiej od razu zrezygnować z tego z-wave jeśli jeszcze masz taką możliwość i zamówić zwykłe rolety bez elektroniki. Co do systemu monitoringu to jest to niezależny system, aczkolwiek da się go w jakimś stopniu zintegrować. Np. będzie wyświetlany na panelu ściennym na którym możesz sterować automatyką, można integrować wykrywanie ruchu itp. Nie wiem czy jest ci potrzebny elektroniczny odczyt przepływu wody, ale da się to zrealizować. Bardziej polecałbym zwykłe czujki zalania. Integracja innych urządzeń nienależących do IB jak najbardziej jeśli posiadają odpowiednie interfejsy i producent udostępnia protokoły komunikacyjne. Można wiedzieć w jakim regionie Polski znajduje się dom?


Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź!
Wiele z tych elementów wydaje mi się użytecznych, ale brakuje mi tutaj rzeczywistych opinii użytkowników, którzy chcieliby się podzielić tym, co naprawdę jest warte zrealizowania. Scenariusza oświetlenia jakoś mnie nie przekonują, choć z drugiej strony zastąpienie kilku włączników światła jednym ma już dla mnie większy sens. Dlatego będę również wdzięczny za krytykę moich pomysłów.
Co do przepływu wody, to traktuję to jako uzupełnienie czujników zalania - np. w formie alertu o nieplanowanym przepływie wody. 
Rolety/żaluzje. Szukałem rolet okien dachowych (będzie ich szt. 4, a są od południa, więc ich funkcjonalność jest konieczna), które nie byłyby kontrolowane radiowo. Ale nie udało mi się znaleźć. Znalazłem jedynie informację (nie u producenta), że do okien Fakro należy użyć ich rolet, a tam jest z-wave. Mają do nich też moduł adaptacyjny (zwma), który, wg opisu, ma współpracować z knx. Czy to załatwi sprawę? Czy niezależnie od obsługi poprzez IB będzie można użyć pilota do podniesienia pojedynczej rolety?
Natomiast w kwestii rolet i żaluzji okien poziomych będę szukał możliwości obsługi bezpośredniego sterowania "na kablu". 
Swoją drogą skąd system wie jak nisko są opuszczone rolety i jakie jest nachylenie żaluzji? Dodaje się jakieś kontaktrony, fotokomórki czy jest do gdzieś rejestrowane przez silniki?
Domek na południu naszego pięknego kraju.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź!
> Wiele z tych elementów wydaje mi się użytecznych, ale brakuje mi tutaj rzeczywistych opinii użytkowników, którzy chcieliby się podzielić tym, co naprawdę jest warte zrealizowania. Scenariusza oświetlenia jakoś mnie nie przekonują, choć z drugiej strony zastąpienie kilku włączników światła jednym ma już dla mnie większy sens. Dlatego będę również wdzięczny za krytykę moich pomysłów.


Budując inteligentną automatykę te scenariusze po prostu są. Albo się z nich korzysta albo nie, tak czy inaczej są to bardzo przydatne funkcje z których warto skorzystać.



> Rolety/żaluzje. Szukałem rolet okien dachowych (będzie ich szt. 4, a są od południa, więc ich funkcjonalność jest konieczna), które nie byłyby kontrolowane radiowo. Ale nie udało mi się znaleźć. Znalazłem jedynie informację (nie u producenta), że do okien Fakro należy użyć ich rolet, a tam jest z-wave. Mają do nich też moduł adaptacyjny (zwma), który, wg opisu, ma współpracować z knx. Czy to załatwi sprawę? Czy niezależnie od obsługi poprzez IB będzie można użyć pilota do podniesienia pojedynczej rolety?
> Natomiast w kwestii rolet i żaluzji okien poziomych będę szukał możliwości obsługi bezpośredniego sterowania "na kablu".


Moduł ZWMA współpracuje z każdym systemem automatyki. Tak czy inaczej my instalujemy Fakro bezpośrednio na kablu, obojętnie czy są to siłowniki do okien czy rolety. Mamy bardzo dobry bezpośredni kontakt z managerem produktu w fabryce Fakro i takie rzeczy na specjalne zamówienie robią dla nas co chwilę. A bez modułu z-wave płacimy za nie taniej. W tej chwili robią dla nas nawet elektryczne zasłony na świetliki dla klienta w niestandardowych rozmiarach, ponieważ klient zainstalował sobie świetliki w salonie multimedialnym na poddaszu i nie pomyślał wcześniej o tym że nie wyłączy sobie światła w dzień podczas oglądania filmu na projektorze. W Fakro zrobili dla nas rysunek techniczny i teraz wykonują fajne, zgrabne zasłony elektryczne.




> Swoją drogą skąd system wie jak nisko są opuszczone rolety i jakie jest nachylenie żaluzji? Dodaje się jakieś kontaktrony, fotokomórki czy jest do gdzieś rejestrowane przez silniki?
> Domek na południu naszego pięknego kraju.


Kontaktrony jak najbardziej instaluje się na oknach dachowych ale mogą one jedynie poinformować czy okno jest otwarte czy zamknięte. Przy odpowiednim układzie większej ilości kontaktronów można wyciągać trochę więcej informacji. Istnieje natomiast możliwość precyzyjnego określania pozycji okna, rolety na podstawie mierzonego czasu pracy siłowników, zależnie od zastosowanego systemu. Z lamelkami żaluzji to trochę bardziej skomplikowany temat ale też do zrealizowania.

----------


## NilsH

Podjąłem temat kontaktronów w oknach i drzwiach. Jestem rozczarowany. Producent drzwi Doorsy, jak dla mnie świetnych drzwi, nie zamontuje kontaktronów. Tłumaczenie "bo klienci mają różne oczekiwania i potem mają zarzuty, że nie jest to zamontowane wg ich oczekiwań" nie trafia do mnie. Może po prostu nie wiedzą jak poprawnie wmontować kontaktron? Ale jest światełko w tunelu - otrzymałem informację (będę się jej domagał na papierze), że nie stracimy gwarancji, jeśli sobie je sami (lub montażysta) wmontujemy. 
Teraz testujemy dostawców okien. Jak patrzę na ramę naszych przyszłych okien (Rehau Geneo), to zastanawiam się gdzie można wmontować taki kontaktron, żeby to działało?

----------


## iF-Jimi

Środkowa komora na wylot w ramie zewnętrznej gdzie instalujemy okrągły kontaktron, oraz płytka dziura w ramie z szybą na magnesik.

----------


## iF-Jimi

Są też klamki do okien z kontaktronem. Wówczas system nie reaguje jak odchylimy okno, tylko jak przekręcimy klamkę.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Kontraktony montowane przez "alarmiarzy" sa jakies 50% tansze i chyba nieco lepsze. Kwestia odpowiedniego montazu jak rowniez porozmawiania ze sprzedawca okien o zasadach gwarancji i rekojmi

----------


## Marian_D

> Ja w swoim domu korzystam z systemu od firmy Vigaldo i jestem bardzo zadowolony.


Firma dopiero ewidentnie startuje bo fanpage na FB odpalone parę dni temu, strona w przygotowaniu, a Ty już używasz?  :big grin:  

Aaa... jasne. Jesteś właścicielem/pracownikiem firmy  :wink:

----------


## krisstoferos

A coś bezprzewodowego jak fibaro albo cerebro inteligentne otoczenie? Obie firmy mają bardzo ciekawe rozwiązania bezprzewodowe. O tym cerebro ciężko coś znaleźć, ale na stronie można się coś więcej dowiedzieć. O fibaro słyszałem różne opinie, ale po wczytaniu się, to wcale nie jest to takie bezinwazyjne rozwiązanie.

----------


## krisstoferos

@EdgarZly

Teraz już nie trzeba myśleć o automatyce na etapie budowy domu  :smile:  Sam jestem teraz na etapie automatyzowania mieszkania.  Wygląda to tak, że wybierasz sobie urządzenia jakie chciałbyś mieć w domu / mieszkaniu np. interesują Cię kolorowe oświetlenie, sterowanie roletami i ogrzewaniem w domu. Urządzenia komunikują się bezprzewodowo wykorzystując bluetooth, wifi lub inną technologię radiową. Urządzenia działają bezprzewodowo więc dodać je możesz nawet jak już się wybudowałeś  :smile:  Na naszym rynku niewiele jest systemów tego typu - widzę, że mówi się głównie o tzw. automatyce tradycyjnej jak EiB tudzież KNX. Tylko, że wtedy kładziesz kilometry kabli a jak chcesz później coś dołożyć to możliwe, że musiałbyś kuć ściany. No i koszty takiego KNX'a to nawet kilkadziesiąt tysięcy a takiego systemu bezprzewodowego to do kilkunastu tysięcy (zależnie czego potrzebujesz).

Ja szukam za czymś nowoczesnym, całkowicie bezprzewodowym i sterowanym z tabletu. Osobiście zainteresowała mnie oferta wspomnianej wcześniej firmy cerebro i chyba do nich zadzwonię  :smile:  Mogę się podzielić informacjami potem  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marian_D

> A to nie jest tak, że jeśli chce się mieć inteligentny dom to trzeba go już takim wybudować? W sensie projekt musi być już odpowiednio dostosowany?


Kabel to zawsze kabel - jakość transmisji na pewno lepsza i mniej niespodzianek. Dlatego moim zdaniem jeśli masz możliwość, to najlepiej od razu planować instalację kablową przygotowaną pod system inteligentnego domu. Bezprzewodówkę najlepiej traktować jako rozwiązanie stosowane tam, gdzie nie da się zrobić kabla: np. bo nie zostały zainstalowane lub byłoby to nieopłacalne (np. sterowanie oświetleniem w ogrodzie).

Idealnym rozwiązaniem są systemy które umożliwiają zarówno transmisję kablową jak i bezprzewodową. Ale takich niestety jest niewiele. Z Polskich znam Grentona i Ampio.

----------


## dendrytus

> automatyce tradycyjnej jak EiB tudzież KNX.


EiB to KNX. Dokładnie to samo.




> Tylko, że wtedy kładziesz kilometry kabli


Naprawdę? Bo 200m domek można od bidy opędzić 50m kabla KNX




> a jak chcesz później coś dołożyć to możliwe, że musiałbyś kuć ściany.


WOW. Od kiedy?
Od niepamiętnych czasów mogę użyć modułów RF KNX  czyli bezprzewodowych




> No i koszty takiego KNX'a to nawet kilkadziesiąt tysięcy


Jak się montuje włączniki po 2 000  czy 4 000, to tak.
Jak w Z-wave zamontujesz włączniki po 1500 to też uzbiera się kilkadziesiąt tys.




> Ja szukam za czymś nowoczesnym, całkowicie bezprzewodowym i sterowanym z tabletu. Osobiście zainteresowała mnie oferta wspomnianej wcześniej firmy cerebro i chyba do nich zadzwonię  Mogę się podzielić informacjami potem


Chiński badziew.

----------


## krisstoferos

@dendrutus

Moją wypowiedź należy traktować w tzw. cudzysłowie. Oczywiście, że EiB oraz KNX to dziś właściwie to samo, ale starsi znają to jako EiB a młodsi jako KNX stąd tak napisałem.

Philips, Osram, Chamberlain, Schalge, Elgato to Twoim zdaniem chiński badziew? Może pierwej poczytaj sobie  :smile:  W dodatku technlogia jest Apple'a i sterowanie możliwe jest wyłącznie przez iPhona lub iPada. 

Fakt, że jest to nieco inna automatyka niż taki KNX - co komu odpowiada. Tak się składa, że miałem trochę do czynienia z KNX'em i BACnet'em i mam nawet certyfikaty. U siebie bym tego nie założył - co kto chce  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> Philips, Osram, Chamberlain, Schalge, Elgato to Twoim zdaniem chiński badziew? Może pierwej poczytaj sobie  W dodatku technlogia jest Apple'a i sterowanie możliwe jest wyłącznie przez iPhona lub iPada.


A to Philips, Osram, Chamberlain, Schalge, Elgato w ogóle wiedzą, że super ekstra technologia z chin korzysta z ich rozwiązań?
I co z tego, że technologia jest od Apple? Apple ma monopol na cudowne technologie?
Google ma NEST-a za którego zapłacił kilka mld $ i co z tego?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Teraz już nie trzeba myśleć o automatyce na etapie budowy domu


Jak się chce przemyślaną automatykę to tylko na etapie budowy, a najlepiej przed. Jak się chce zabawki to fakt, nie trzeba




> Ja szukam za czymś nowoczesnym, całkowicie bezprzewodowym i sterowanym z tabletu.


Więc jednak wybrałeś zabawki  :smile: 




> Osobiście zainteresowała mnie oferta wspomnianej wcześniej firmy cerebro i chyba do nich zadzwonię


Kiedyś upaliliśmy się z kumplem jakimś gó...em i też dzwoniliśmy do samych siebie  :smile: 




> Tak się składa, że miałem trochę do czynienia z KNX'em i BACnet'em i mam nawet certyfikaty. U siebie bym tego nie założył - co kto chce


Rzeczowa argumentacja mile widziana

----------


## krisstoferos

Jak już mówiłem - czego kto chce. Ja zdecydowanie wolę wybrać system, który niesie ze sobą coś nowego i z perspektywami. Jestem już po pierwszej rozmowie ze wspomnianą firmą oraz lekturze o rozwiązaniu jaki rozwija Apple. Mnie te "zabawki" jak to nazwał If-Jimly przekonują i myślę, że będę zadowolony.

----------


## homelogic

> Kiedyś upaliliśmy się z kumplem jakimś gó...em i też dzwoniliśmy do samych siebie



padłem  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## stkop

> padłem


 :wink:

----------


## iF-Jimi

> 


stkop to był oczywiście sarkazm nawiązujący do sytuacji kiedy właściciele lub(i) pracownicy świeżych firm rejestrują się tu jako zadowoleni klienci lub przyszli zadowoleni klienci  :smile:  Na ogól staram się raczej w życiu nie narkotyzować mimo że avatar może sugerować co innego  :no:

----------


## NilsH

> /.../i myślę, że będę zadowolony.


Qrcze, ile razy już od wykonawców/instalatorów słyszałem tę sentencję "Będzie pan zadowolony" i najczęściej się okazywało, że to co najwyżej ich pobożne życzenie.  :mad: 
Albo tak nasiąknąłeś już nowomową budowlaną, albo jednak jest Twoją mantrą dla potencjalnego leszcza.

----------


## stkop

> stkop to był oczywiście sarkazm nawiązujący do sytuacji kiedy właściciele lub(i) pracownicy świeżych firm rejestrują się tu jako zadowoleni klienci lub przyszli zadowoleni klienci  Na ogól staram się raczej w życiu nie narkotyzować mimo że avatar może sugerować co innego


 Załapałem od razu... emotikon może tego nie oddał... ale chciałem go pozostawić aby wyrazić jak znakomity to był sarkazm.pozdr

----------


## Franki31

Witam,

czy ma ktoś z Was połączoną centralę homematic CCU2 z siłownikiem rolet Somfy io?
Słyszałem z kilku różnych źródeł, że nie można ich połączyć, ale może jest jakaś metoda.
Mam już te siłowniki wraz z roletami. Teraz zastanawiam się nad zakupem centrali smart home. Homematic CCU2 jest najbardziej atrakcyjna cenowo na rynku, no chyba że ktoś mógłby polecić coś innego?

Dziękuję za pomoc i świątecznie pozdrawiam.
Franki

----------


## reiden

Hallo,
CCU2 jest nie tylko cenowo atrakcyjna ale i mozliwosci jakie daje sa olbrzymie (makro).
Bezposrednie sterowanie silnikow somfy jest jednak niemozliwe ze wzgledu na rozny protokol tych systemow.

Mozliwosc sterowania obu systemow daje Mediola V4+. Kosztuje jednak prawie 3 razy tyle co CCU2 no i nie ma tych mozliwosci co CCU2!

Innym wyjsciem byloby sterowanie za pomoca CUL-Stick i dodatkowych darmowych programow.
Moim zdaniem najtanszym i najprostszym rozwiazaniem jest przerobka samego pilota do somfy, a nie jest to takim wielkim problemem.
Po prostu podpiac sie pod klawisze pilota somfy i mostkowac je urzadzeniem Homematic n.p. przez “HM-LC-Sw4-Ba-PCB” lub “HM-LC-Sw4-WM”

pozdrawiam

----------


## Franki31

Hej Reiden,

dziękuję za fachowy komentarz. Miałbym tutaj pytanie: czy jeśli mój silnik rolet zewnętrznych somfy sterowany będzie tylko elektrycznie poprzez łącznik (nie zaś drogą radiową poprzez pilota), to czy wystarczy zakup sterownika radiowego home matic. włożenie go z w miejsce gniazdka, zintegrowanie go z silnikiem somfy oraz centralą CCU2. Zastanaiwam się jak mam rozmawiać z instalatorem - on chce mi założyć sterownik radiowy somfy wraz z pilotem (ale jeśli nie zintegruje go z centralą CCU2, to może to nie bedzie miało sensu i wystarczy tylko łącznik elektryczny, a ja skorzystam ze sterowanika home matic? Dziękuję z góry za pomoc!

----------


## reiden

Hallo Franki31,

 jezeli ma to byc tylko silnik firmy Somfy bez wewnetrznego odbiornika to nie ma absolutnie zadnego problemu.
Jest to wowczas obojetne czy jest to silnik somfy, elero czy tez inny! Wszystkie silniki bez wewnetrznego sterowania (odbiornika) maja wyprowadzony kabel z koncowka-gniazdkiem Hirschmann. Do niego podlancza sie odpowiednia wtyczke rowniez Hirschmann (takie sa przynajmniej standarty). Miedzy tym gniazdkiem a wtyczka moze byc podlaczony odbiornik radiowy (Homematic, Somfy....) lub przewod jest prowadzony do przelacznika "gora/dol" w scianie. Dodam tutaj, ze z tego co sie orietuje urzadzenia Homematic beda o conajmniej 50% tansze niz jakiekolwiek inne! Krotko mowiac, jezeli jest to silnik bez wbudowanego odbiornika to nie ma zydnych obaw i urzadzenia Homematic beda funkcjonowaly bez problemu!
pozdrawiam

ps.
dodam jeszcze tylko tyle, abys wymagal od instalatora tych silnikow aby je zaprogramowal no gorny i dolny punkt. To nie ma nic wspolnego ze sterowaniem ale jest ich obowiazkiem a Tobie zaoszczedzi "zabawy" z samym programowaniem/ustawianiem tych punktow  zwlaszcza przy silnikach somfy!

----------


## Franki31

Reiden, po raz kolejny dziękuję Ci za fachowe uwagi. Sytuacja wygląda tak, aktualnie mam instalacje elektryczną przygotowaną "na przyjęcie" rolet z siłownikiem. Instalator chce założyć mi rolety Somfy io, argumentując, że ich dużą zaletą jest to, że wykrywają przeszkody). Chyba więc zdecyduje się na te rolety, ale żeby zostały tylko podłączone do klasycznego łącznika na ścianie góra-dół. Nawiasem mówiąc, można ten model rolet firmy Somfy tylko tak podłączyć, bez zainstalowania w nich sterowania radiowego (byłoby więc tylko gniazdko hirschmann?), czy też lepiej zdecydować się na inny model Somfy (ale wtedy zdaniem instalatora nie będzie miał funkcji detekcji przeszkód)? Jeśli można go tak podłączyć, to później zamontowałbym sobie sterownik firmy home matic i zgrał go z centralą CCU2. 
Mój sąsiad poleca też centralę Fibaro, ale jak patrzyłem jest ona dość droga i pewnie nie daje większych możliwości od Home matic CCU2?
Pozdrawiam
Franki

----------


## reiden

Hallo Franki31,
z tego co wiem, to io Motory sa juz z wmontowanym odbiornikiem!?
Sadze, ze ten instalator ma rowniez na mysli bezprzewodowy przelacznik gora/dol co nalezy do systemu somfy! To jest prawda, ze silniki wykrywajace przeszkody maja duza zalete. Jednak nie tylko somfy takie produkuje! Sonfy nalezy jednak do tych gdzie liczy sie marka tak jak KIEDYS Mercedes a placimy za to do dzisiaj
Wydaje mi sie, ze miedzy Toba a tym instalatorem istnieje jednak jakies nieporozumienie!
Na temat Fibaro najlepiej moze sie wypowiedziec Sztywniak. Z moich informacji Fibaro HC nie moze sie absolutnie rownac z Homematic (cena 2 razy wyzsza) natomiast HC-2 (cena 6 razy wyzsza) ma dla mnie tylko jedna pozytywna strone w porownaniu z Homematic a mianowicie „sterowanie glosem“ choc nie wiem jak dobrze to funkcjonuje (Sztywniak napewno to wie). IP adres jest zapisywany na serwerze Fibaro no i urzadzenia wygladaja ladniej niz urzadzenia Homematic. To moze byc rowniez na korzysc Fibaro jezeli odgrywa dla kogos role. Ja testowalem tylko Motion Sensor ktorego jednak w 100% jeszcze nie wykorzystalem a zaowazylem, ze bateria bardzo szybko siada w porownaniu do baterii w urzadzeniach Homematic.
To jest jednak moje prywatne zdanie i moje doswiadczenie. Po pewnych “wypowiedziach” Sztywniaka szkoda mi bylo czasu na dalsze sprawdzanie Fibaro a zarazem znajac mozliwosci Homematic.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Franki31

Reiden, dziękuję bardzo za cenne wskazówki! Wiesz może gdzie jest warto kupić centralkę CCU2 i jej komponenty? Warto to zrobić w Polsce, jeśli tak to gdzie, czy raczej poszukać ich w Niemczech? Zastanawia mnie czy występują one również w polskiej wersji językowej. Dziękuję za informacje. Pozdrawiam. Franki

----------


## reiden

Hallo @Franki31,
ja zaopatruje sie w CH ale po sprawdzeniu widze, ze w Polsce sprzedaje te urzadzenia rowniez Conrad.pl. Musze jednak tutaj przyznac, ze za te pieniadze ktore trzeba zaplacic w Polsce to ja mam w CH jak i w D to taniej! Za tyle ile kosztuje sama CCU2 w PL mozesz miec w D (elv.de) centralke razem z Mediola NEO!
Na Conrad.pl cena jest 539.00 PLZ, ELV.de ma cene 100.00 Euro a ja place 100.00 CHF czyli okolo 410.00 PLZ. Wplyw na cene ma napewno VAT, w CH jest tylko 8% no i pozatym wynika z tego, ze ludzie w PL maja chyba wiecej pieniedzy i moga sobie pozwolic wiecej zaplacic (sorry)  :Smile: 
Te CCU2 ktore ja kupuje w CH maja do dyspozycji jezyk niemiecki, angielski i turecki, sadze ze wszedzie sa tak samo konfigurowane!
pozdrawiam

----------


## Franki31

Hallo @Reiden i jeszcze pytanie. Zastanawiam się nad wmontowaniem odbiornika radiowego HomeMatic 103038 do sterowania roletami zewnętrznymi. Wiem, że na taki odbiornik mogę również nałożyć łącznik i obniżać/podnosić rolety manualnie.W domu mam serię łączników firmy Ospel As. Czy te odbiorniki radiowe są na tyle uniwersalne, że da się na nie nałożyć dowolne łączniki, czy też raczej przystosowane są do łączników niemieckich i mogą być niekompatybilne z polskimi? Słyszałem, gdzieś, że istnieją przejściówki, ale one pewnie też są na potrzeby łączników firm niemieckich? A może się mylę i jest to dość uniwersalne?
Dzięki za informacje.
Pozdrawiam
Franki

----------


## reiden

Hallo @Franki31, niestety nie moge Ci powiedziec czy bedziesz mogl podlaczyc laczniki firmy Ospel As do tego aktora. laczniki/adaptery ktore sa dostepne w firmie Homematic pasuja do firm: Busch-Jaeger, Gira, Merten, Berker, Jung, düwi, Kopp, czyli niemieckich ::-(:  jest rowniez specjalny adapter do szwajcarskiej firmy Feller i jest to w CH bardzo czesto stosowyny przelacznik. Adapter do tej firmy kosztuje jednak 3 razy tyle co do niemieckich! sadze, ze w tym wypadku taniej kupic juz caly pezelacznik Homematic z adapterem a wowczas wszystko pasuje i nie ma wielkich problemow. Taki przelacznik kosztuje okolo 40 PLZ.
http://www.elv.ch/homematic-installa...und-wippe.html
pozdrawiam

----------


## franki_31

@ Reiden miałbym jeszcze jedno pytanie. Obecnie mam piec gazowy marki Junkers Cerapur Midi. Obecne zużycie gazu u mnie jest na zatrważająco wysokim poziomie. Obecnie myślę więc o zakupie regulatora pokojowego? Czy Homematic oferuje taki regulator, który łączyłby się radiowo z moim piecem Junkersa? Nie wiem, czy dobrze zrozumiałem, ale wiem że Homematic oferuje regulator, który łączy się tylko z termostatami Homematic umieszczonymi na grzejnikach. Inne regulatory temperatury, o ile się nie mylę łączą się bezpośrednio z piecami. Ale może błądzę, proszę więc o poradę. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## reiden

hallo @franki_31
nie, nie mylisz sie. Homematic faktycznie potrafi sie laczyc tylko z wlasnymi, Homematic urzadzeniami. Czy piec nie moze byc poprostu wylanczany i wlanczany? Wowczas mozesz zastosowyc wylacznik Homematic a termometry sa w asortymencie Homematic. Jezeli masz kaloryfery to rowniez nie ma problemow!

----------


## Franki31

Cześć Reiden, dzięki za odpowiedź. 
No właśnie, tylko pytanie co będzie włączało i wyłączało piec? Zwykle robią to właśnie regulatory pokojowe wysyłając sygnał do pieca, jak osiągana jest temperatura zadana. Homematic nie ma więc takiego regulatora. Mogę więc mieć tylko wpływ na pomieszczenia gdzie zamontuje termostaty homematic. Musiałbym je zamontować na wszystkich kaloryferach. Gorzej będzie w pomieszczeniach gdzie mam ogrzewanie podłogowe.
Wolałbym jakieś rozwiązanie globalne, gdzie to właśnie regulator informuje piec, że temperatura zadana została osiągnięta i wyłącza go. 
Jak można coś takiego osiągnąć przy wykorzystaniu homematic?
Właściciele systemów homematic posiadają regulator pokojowy jakiejś innej marki?
Dzięki za podpowiedź.
Franki

----------


## kasprzyk

Regulując "piecem" a po imieniu kotłem, wpływasz na jedno źródło ciepła, każde z Twoich pomieszczeń ma inne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło (jak jest inaczej, to masz super dom) Temperaturę w tych pomieszczeniach możesz regulować ręcznie poprzez przepływomierze na pętlach od podłogówki (chyba, że takowych nie posiadasz) i głowicach termostatycznych na kaloryferach, masz także inny wybór - sterowanie elektryczne (poprzez siłowniki termiczne), wpływasz bezpośrednio na obiegi grzewcze pomieszczeń w których chcesz utrzymywać konkretną temperaturę, potrzebujesz w tych punktach termostaty pokojowe lub inne czujki temperatury, które poprzez system IB posterują właśnie tymi siłownikami.
Jeden termostat sterujący tylko pracą kotła, nie da Tobie wygody niezależnej i łatwej zmiany ogrzewania w różnych częściach mieszkania, prawdą jest, że nie często też taka sytuacja jest wymagana, a podobno raz dobrze ustawione przepływy dają komfort ciepła na długi czas.
Plusem sterowania poprzez system jest na pewno szybsza reakcja na zmieniające się warunki atmosferyczne - przeszklone pomieszczenia w dni słoneczne szybciej się nagrzewają - sterownik zareaguje natychmiast odcinając poszczególne obiegi/pętle grzewcze, bez niego niepotrzebnie czynnik grzewczy będzie tłoczony do pomieszczeń, które już tego nie wymagają, inna sytuacja - musisz wyłączyć jakieś pomieszczenie z użytku, albo na jakiś czas podnieść w nich temperaturę - możesz kręcić rotametrami albo prościej i szybciej kliknąć na panelu/ termostacie.
Tego typu wygoda wymaga niestety większych nakładów finansowych i odpowiednio przygotowanej instalacji elektrycznej i hydraulicznej.

----------


## reiden

Hallo @Franki31, ogolna zasade ogrzewania opisal juz wyzej kasprzyk wiec nie bede tego juz opisywal ale chcialbym dodac dwie rzeczy.
1-nie ma niestety zadnego standartu a widzialem najrozniejsze rozwiazania wlanczania i wylanczania ogrzewania.
2-czy jestes pewien, ze bedziesz tym samym "obiegiem" ciepla ogrzewal kaloryfery i podloge?
z moich wiadomosci i doswiadczenia (nie jestem specjalista) do ogrzewania podlogowego zadko potrzebna jest temperatura cieczy powyzej 38 stopni.
natomiast kaloryfery potrzebuja nawet 65 stopni!

ok, teraz jakie urzydzenia mozesz zastosowac:
- wylanczac ogrzewanie/kociol - wylanczajac prad: HM-LC-Sw1-Pl-DN-R5 lub HM-ES-PMSw1-Pl-DN-R5 (jest najprostsze)
- sterowanie ogrzewania w kaloryferach: HM-CC-RT-DN
- sterowanie zaworami ogrzewania podlogowego np.: Danfoss 088H3220 a do sterowania tymi zaworami mozesz uzyc: HM-LC-Sw4-DR
 lub taniej ale z odrobina prac recznych np.: HM-LC-Sw4-Ba-PCB plus przekazniki na 220V.
- do kazdego pomieszczenia moze byc zastosowany termometr: HM-TC-IT-WM-W-EU

w zasadzie tymi urzadzeniami mozesze sterowac kazde ogrzewanie nawet z dokldnoscia +/-0.2 stopnia (tak jest u mnie).
z moich juz 4-letnich pomiarow i doswiadczenia moge powiedziec, ze mam koszty o okolo 25-30% nizsze niz sasiedzi majacy takie same domy!!!
nie pisze tego jako reklame i nie jestem pracownikiem homematic! rozbudowywalem sterowanie i takie byly wyniki a wcale sie z nimi nie liczylem!

pozdrowienia reiden

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Dobry jest jeszcze [spam] - dobry system oparty na wifi i cena przystępna


lelo107 a czym chciałbyś zachęcić do kupna tego "systemu"? Jakie ma możliwości i jakie cechy stawiają go ponad konkurencję? No i jakie masz doświadczenie w tym systemie? Jak długo go używasz? Bo zakładam że wystarczająco długo skoro polecasz.

----------


## asolt

> ...
> z moich juz 4-letnich pomiarow i doswiadczenia moge powiedziec, ze mam koszty o okolo 25-30% nizsze niz sasiedzi majacy takie same domy!!!
> nie pisze tego jako reklame i nie jestem pracownikiem homematic! rozbudowywalem sterowanie i takie byly wyniki a wcale sie z nimi nie liczylem!
> 
> pozdrowienia reiden


Taa, moze i 50%, jak juz reklamujesz ten system rób to z głową.
Po pierwsze metoda porównawcza jezeli chodzi o zapotrzebowanie na ciepło jest mało dokładna mozna powiedziec niedokladna. Nie dwóch identycznych uzytkowników podobnych lub lub takich samych domów, kazdy ma inne przyzwyczajenia, lubi inne temperatury, a to wpływa na zapotrzebowanie na ciepło.
Po wtóre wzrost ciagly o 1 oC  to wzrost zapotrzebowania na ciepło o ok 6-7%, 25-30% oszczednosci to niedokładnosc regulacji temperatury na poziomie ok 4 oC, nie wiem jakie systemy regulacji mają twoi sąsiedzi ale nie uwierze ze ich system regulacji przekłamuje o 4 oC ponad temp zadaną. Jak niedokładny miusiaby byc termostat aby przy ustawieniu przykładowo 21 oC utrzymywał ok 25 oC. W takie  bajki to juz nie wierza nawet przedszkolacy. Był tu taki co miał jeszcze lepsze oszczednosci ale okazało sie ze promował szkieletowce i codzienne obnizanie temperatury. Przy utrzymywaniu tej samej temperatury niemozliwym są oszczednosci na poziomie 25-30% chyba domy sąsadów pozbawione są jakiejkolwiek regulacji temperatury to wtedy moze tak

----------


## otaru

Witam 
widzę że temat trochę zamrożony więc go odmroże  :smile:   jestem na etapie remontowania pokoju więc myślę naj jakiś niedrogim systemem inteligentnego domu. Na necie znalazłem chinski wynalazek broadlink rp3 w cenie ok 140zł do tego podpinamy dodatkowe czujki włączniki sensory itp bardzo mi się spodobało bo proste w miarę tanie, jedyna wada jaką znalazłem to kamera do tego jest bardzo droga lub jej niema. Więc jeszcze zastanawiam się nad jakimś innym systemem np z-wave  znalazłem MiCasaVerde Vera3 Ktoś coś by sie wypowiedział czy to fajnie działa i jak cenowo.

Opowiem jeszcze coś wiecej o tym broadlink rp3 jest to pilot uniwersalny ktory posiada Ir, RF i Wifi. Uczy sie kodów i można sterować tym co się już ma w domu np rolety czy gniazda na RF.  Niestety nie mam tego w domu więc nie wiem jak sie sprawdza ale z tego co czytałem opinie to ludzie chwalili. Interesuje  mnie ona bo w miarę tanio wyjdzie całość, koszt sterowania np swiatlem to 24zł czujnik otwarcia drzwi 26zl czujnik ruchu ok 56zł. Z tego co wyczytałem to można robić zależności (np jak czujnik wykryje ruch to włącza światło) ustawiać sceny. Zamówiłem do sterowania światłem jak tylko dostane to opisze moje pierwsze wrażenia

Ale fajnie by było jak ktoś by sie wypowiedział na temat tego broadlinka lub MiCasaVerde Vera3 albo jakiś inny system oparty np na z-wave oprócz fibaro bo za drogie niestety
pozdrawiam

----------


## elenik

Witam
Twój Inteligentny Dom na Pilota, za Darmo.
   Nareszcie możesz tanio i łatwo zrealizować dom marzeń z pełną automatyką i dowolnymi ułatwieniami dla maksymalnej wygody i komfortu. Nie musisz rozkuwać ścian, ani montować kosztowych szaf rozdzielczych. Wystarczy jeden cienki przewód i malutkie 4cm kostki w puszkach instalacyjnych.
   Wykonam każdą wersję dopasowaną do potrzeb, spełniającą określone funkcje. Oprócz domów można to wykorzystać w biurze, firmie, a nawet w większych obiektach.
    Nawet rok ZA DARMO można testować dowolne elementy, a potem je zwrócić, oddam pełną cenę bez pytań,  albo zamienić na inne dostosowane do potrzeb.
Więcej info na:   intelbox.pl

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Witam
> Twój Inteligentny Dom na Pilota, za Darmo.
>     Nawet rok ZA DARMO można testować dowolne elementy, a potem je zwrócić, oddam pełną cenę bez pytań,  albo zamienić na inne dostosowane do potrzeb.
> Więcej info na:   intelbox.pl


Naprawdę? Inteligentne systemy za free? Mają rozmach sku...ny  :big grin:

----------


## homelogic

> Naprawdę? Inteligentne systemy za free? Mają rozmach sku...ny


*ZA DARMO!** 
*NIE TRZEBA KUĆ ŚCIAN!*** 

*ale najpierw kup i zapłać, obiecujemy że oddamy kasę
**nie dotyczy bruzdowania między puszkami

----------


## siemka

Witam serdecznie wszystkich
Mam gorącą prośbę o wskazanie sprawdzonego instalatora/firmy zajmującej się problematyka domu inteligentnego z Lublina lub okolic.
Mieszkam w 7-letnim nowoczesnym domu, ale chciałbym zmodyfikować nieco instalacje teletechniczne ze szczególnym nastawieniem na sterowanie online. Nie chodzi mi o jakiś obłędnie rozbudowany system zawiadujący każdym gniazdkiem w domu. Raczej coś z wersji soft typu oświetlenie zewnętrzne, ogród, domofon, bramy garażowe itd.
Rozważam zarówno rozbudowę sterowania poprzez system Integra lub inny polecony.
Będę bardzo wdzięczny za podpowiedź i  namiary
Siemka

----------


## homelogic

> Witam serdecznie wszystkich
> Nie chodzi mi o jakiś obłędnie rozbudowany system zawiadujący każdym gniazdkiem w domu. Raczej coś z wersji soft typu oświetlenie zewnętrzne, ogród, domofon, bramy garażowe itd.
> Rozważam zarówno rozbudowę sterowania poprzez system Integra lub inny polecony.
> Siemka


Do podstaw należy oświetlenie, bramy, ogród i inne proste rzeczy typu rolety, czyli wszystko co zrobimy na zwykłym przekaźniku. 
Do rzeczy skomplikowanych należy domofon - w tym przypadku drastycznie ogranicza to wybór i eliminuje rzeczy tanie. Sam taki domofon IP do integracji będzie kosztował tyle co dwie integry.

----------


## Tadeo210570

Ja ogromnie sobie chwalę firmę Netatmo - zrobiłem dzięki kilku tanim produktom mój dom o wiele bardziej inteligentny niż zamierzałem  :wink:  z pracy wiem czy żona przychodzi sama czy z kochankiem, a później jak głośno hałasuje  :wink:

----------


## Iryna11

Witam,

Jestem studentką marketingu i zarządzania i jednym z zadań zaliczeniowych jakie otrzymałam jest przeprowadzenie ankiety badającej poziom wykorzystania technologii inteligentnych domów wśród  konsumentów. Bardzo proszę wszystkich forumowiczów o pomoc w realizacji zadania: http://bit.ly/AnkietaSmartHome

W nagrodę za poświęcone 5 minut na wypełnienie ankiety oferuję kupon rabatowy na zakup sprzętu smart home od zaprzyjaźnionej firmy

----------


## mar.god

Ja zainstalowałem samodzielnie eHouse z pomocą elektryka: mam 11 takich rozdzielni rozrzuconych po pomieszczeniach żeby było mniej kabli.
To co zaoszczędziłem na kablach, włożyłem w automatykę:

Ta akurat jest w salonie więc wszystko jest na full podłączone
Z rozdzielni mam:
-  18 wyjść przekaźnikowych
-  12 wejść pod włączniki/czujniki
- podczerwień do sterowania pilotem
- nadawanie podczerwieni do sterowania sprzętem RTV
- 3 ściemniacze LED
- czujnik temperatury
- czujnik oświetlenia
- 8 wejść na dodatkowe termometry

Instrukcja samodzielnego montażu: http://inteligentny-dom.ehouse.pro/a...ni-na-budowie/

Polecam

strona producenta http://isys.pl/

----------

